# Indie Romance thread--announcements, questions, pitches!



## Dana Taylor

Hi Writers and Readers--

We're  four years old with over 200,000 reads on this thread. Amazing! We've developed a fun little community for romance writers to share their books, latest marketing ploy, samples, triumphs, frustrations and high hopes. It's also a good place to throw out a question and get some quick answers. One of the beauties of being "Indie" is there is infinite room for success. We aren't jockeying for book contracts or agents. We just want to reach our readers--and the world is full of them!

So, feel free to jump in, browse through the titles here for authors to sample, share your thoughts.


Happy to have you here--

Dana Taylor
Book Luvin' Babes
www.bookluvinbabes.com


----------



## lkcampbell

Thank you so much for giving us the opportunity to promote. All of my books are $.99.

NEW - November 2013 - http://www.amazon.com/Inheriting-Evergreen-L-K-Campbell-ebook/dp/B00GNQZ9V0 _Inheriting Evergreen_ Kristy Miller inherits a house full of secrets. Fans of my WWII romance novels, _A Soldier's Love_ and _Gold Star Wife_ will recognize that Kristy is the granddaughter of my characters from those books and continues the Miller/Lewis family story in present day.

NEW - September 2013 - http://www.amazon.com/Comfy-Shorts-Quick-Reads-ebook/dp/B00ES06BSI _Comfy Shorts - Five Quick Reads_ Includes four short stories and one novella.

NEW - February 2013 - http://www.amazon.com/The-Law-Annabelle-ebook/dp/B00B8TX1RQ _The Law & Annabelle_ In 1882 murder, mystery and romance collide in the Dakota Territory.

NEW - October 2012 - http://www.amazon.com/Love-Marry-ebook/dp/B009J5YPZI - _Love & Marry_ is a contemporary romance short story. Marry Markham is an overworked wedding planner in need of a vacation. Dr. Allen Love wants to give her one she'll never forget.

http://www.amazon.com/Front-Page-News/dp/B002C75J00 - _Front Page News _ is a contemporary romantic suspense novel set in a small town newspaper. When journalist Jess McElroy changes jobs, she gains a stalker. As the danger to Jess increases, she grows closer to her new boss Parker Montgomery.

http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Star-Wife-ebook/dp/B001LF3TRE - _Gold Star Wife _ is a World War II-era romance. In the summer of 1946, war-widow Janet Lewis takes a vacation and finds the last thing she expects-a new love.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Soldiers-Love-ebook/dp/B001F0PUMW - _A Soldier's Love _ is a World War II romance. Katie McNeill finds herself caught between two very different men. One is a dashing army officer named Ron Miller. The other is a spoiled young man who wants more from Katie than she's willing to give. Sunday, December 7, 1941 changes all three of their lives forever when innocence is lost and the future becomes uncertain.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Different-Tune-ebook/dp/B001EYVBOA - _A Different Tune _ is a World War II-era romance. When Scott Riley returns home from the war in the summer of 1945 he has one aim-to meet the girl of his dreams. Cassie Wright has been his penpal throughout most of his war experience, but Cassie has different plans for her future than what Scott envisions.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Thank you for asking, Dana. 

I have 4 romance titles up at Amazon Kindle that you might like.

My latest is Second Chances ($2.99), a contemporary romance with a cowboy theme. Desert Heat and Cabin Fever ($3.99 ea) are books 1 & 2 in the Affairs of the Heart series and are sensual romances. No Lady and Her Tramp ($3.99) is an adult romantic comedy.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Both Executive Lunch and Catch an Honest Thief have a romance subplot (They are cozy mysteries).  Sage is romantic in many ways, but it isn't your typical romance...not with a 55 year old gardener as the heroine!   

Links are at the bottom if you're interested.  

I'll check out Princess Robin this afternoon (although I am in a not reading state at the moment.  I'm doing edits on Executive Retention, the next in the series, and I don't read at this stage...)


Maria


----------



## mamiller

Dana, you're a sweetheart. _Your_ Valentine present has now turned into a Valentine present for everyone! 

I have two romantic suspense novels to share. Both are $1.99

WIDOW'S TALE


















Every night Serena stood on the deck of O'Flanagans Tavern, searching Maine's rugged coast for a sign of her husband's body. Though he was pronounced lost at sea, Alan Murphy still haunted her as only his malevolent spirit could. In the loft above her tavern, Serena hears footsteps pace across her living room floor, yet when she turns, no one is there. Alan would not let a little thing like death stop him from tormenting her. If she could just find his body, surely this torture would stop.

It had been ten years since Brett Murphy saw his sister in-law, although the separation was by design, to avoid temptation. Now Brett was in Victory Cove, not to declare his feelings for Serena, but to discover the truth about his brother's death. In doing so, he must battle Serena's ghosts, both real and contrived.

VICTORY COVE


















Megan Summers thought that she was safe in the remote coastal village of Victory Cove. For a year she hid in seclusion, preparing for the battle ahead by building her own target range and practicing adaptability in the darkened halls of Wakefield House. But, today a stranger appeared on her doorstep. Was he it? Was he her executioner?

For Jake Grogan, his trek to Victory Cove started out with a cryptic letter from a woman who after thirty-five years of silence identified herself as his mother. He was told to locate Wakefield House, the home of his grandmother. Jake found the sinister residence on the outermost crag of the ocean, but the woman who answered the door was not elderly. She was young, attractive, and looked like she would do about anything to get him off her doorstep.

Jake Grogan came to Victory Cove to discover his past. Megan Summers came to Victory Cove to escape hers. Inside Wakefield House their lives collide, and on the edge where land and sea meet, they wage a battle and struggle to survive the night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We have other genre threads, but I think this is the first one for romance. Thanks for starting it.

If you like historical romance, then *Ariana's Pride* is for you (see link in my siggy). I think the book trailer will give you a good idea of what goes on in Ariana's life.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks for starting this thread.  I am right now in the process of going over and re-editing the first book I ever wrote, a historical romance set in Colorado in 1885.  It's my impression that romances like this are considered out of style now and there isn't a lot of market for them.  Am I right about that?  Even so, my thought is I'd rather put it out there than have it go to the dump on my computer hard drive, never read by anyone, when I kick the bucket.  I'd appreciate hearing anyone's experiences.


----------



## mamiller

ellenoc said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I am right now in the process of going over and re-editing the first book I ever wrote, a historical romance set in Colorado in 1885. It's my impression that romances like this are considered out of style now and there isn't a lot of market for them. Am I right about that? Even so, my thought is I'd rather put it out there than have it go to the dump on my computer hard drive, never read by anyone, when I kick the bucket. I'd appreciate hearing anyone's experiences.


Hi Ellen. I don't write historical romance, but the words 'out of style' referring to Historical Romances, seem to always come out of the mouths of some big publishing house and never directly from the reader's mouth. I think there is definitely a market for it. Let the reader decide what they want to read, not the big ole' publishing house saying, "This is what's _'in'_. This is what's good for you." 

And yes...we will ALL be rich and famous after we pass on.


----------



## ewalden

Try, *The Third Kiss* by Heather Killough-Walden http://www.amazon.com/Third-Kiss-Dorians-Dream-ebook/dp/B0039IT43O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1267560427&sr=8-2.
It is #4 in Vampire Romance at the moment and is priced at *$1.00*. The whole first chapter is posted here on the Book Bizarre at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20718.0.html

Product Description:
An ancient Roma foretelling speaks of vampire kings one day dreaming of the women who could bear them children. These children would be powerful vampire warriors and treasures to their kingdoms. Their mothers would become queens. However, a thousand years have passed and not a single vampire has dreamt of anything at all, much less of salvation through companionship.
And then, in a massive master bedroom in a mansion upon sprawling estate grounds in Baton Rouge, Louisiana, the French vampire king awakens from a slumber ripe with visions of a young American beauty. Julian Adalard, the ruthless ruler of his people, has dreamt of his queen. At once, he sends his bounty hunter to retriever her.
However, the bounty hunter is not only a skilled hunter and an unwilling servant to the king - he is also Julian's brother, Dorian Adalard, and the prince of his people.

And he, too, has dreamt of the young woman.

Emma Rose Nekoda doesn't know she's been ear-marked as America's French vampire queen. She's a free-lance photographer, traveling from South West to Deep South for a long-awaited photo shoot.
However, the bayou has more in store for Emma Rose than she'd anticipated. Amidst the marshy swampland and sticky heat of an old world steeped in magic, she will fight for her freedom from one gorgeous vampire brother to another - and in the process, kick off a world-wide war between vampire factions striving to become the first to develop an army of warrior offspring.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

A Romantic Adventure.
Two brothers. One unforgettable summer.

Nick Lawson and his brother John have been dumped for the summer with their aunt, out in the middle of the country, to bale hay.

Not his idea of a great summer.

But then, he never could have predicted the adventures, dangers, and romance that would unfold around him in the
quiet countryside.

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## sierra09

Wonderful thread to find. My first novel in the Celtic Evil series is a paranormal/romantic suspense. Link's in  my signature.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek

It's a romance, but steeped in philosophy and stuff. Actually, there is more stuff than philosophy, but how often will one get the opportunity to use 'steeped' in a sentence?

Anyway, _Love, Lust, and Petty Crime_ is $1.99 on Smashwords and Amazon, but you can have it for FREE using coupon KU63A until 15 March, 2010. It's at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8196

Cheers

Harclubs


----------



## Atunah

I have always loved reading romance novels, especially historical ones. I never have and never will give a hoot about what some consider not of style anymore or whatever else snide comments come our way. Romance readers know of what I speak  .

Great thread and I am going to check out some here when I get around. My TBR is looking like Mount Everest at the moment. But I am very much looking forward to discovering new romance authors. A lot of my old favorites either don't write at all anymore or they stopped writing romance novels for whatever reasons. They probably have been told they were out of style too  

Keep on writing, there will always be readers for romance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I have always loved reading romance novels, especially historical ones. I never have and never will give a hoot about what some consider not of style anymore or whatever else snide comments come our way. Romance readers know of what I speak .
> 
> Great thread and I am going to check out some here when I get around. My TBR is looking like Mount Everest at the moment. But I am very much looking forward to discovering new romance authors. A lot of my old favorites either don't write at all anymore or they stopped writing romance novels for whatever reasons. They probably have been told they were out of style too
> 
> Keep on writing, there will always be readers for romance.


Absolutely true. Just go over to the Amazon romance/historical romance forums. There are always people looking for western and medieval romance recommendations.


----------



## Dana Taylor

ellenoc said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I am right now in the process of going over and re-editing the first book I ever wrote, a historical romance set in Colorado in 1885. It's my impression that romances like this are considered out of style now and there isn't a lot of market for them. Am I right about that? Even so, my thought is I'd rather put it out there than have it go to the dump on my computer hard drive, never read by anyone, when I kick the bucket. I'd appreciate hearing anyone's experiences.


I did the same thing! I'm sitting on a historical that goes from Colorado to the Oklahoma Land Run and was told nobody wants to read that era anymore. Yet, I'm always looking for the older books that are from those days! That's the beauty of being indie. Write want you want--just make sure it's good!

Dana


----------



## ReeseReed

My novella, Childproofed, is a chick-lit romance.  It's a quick read, so if you're looking for something short to break up your longer reading, give it a try!  The link is in my siggy (sorry, I'm horribly challenged technologically and can't for the life of me figure out how to post a cover link).

Reese


----------



## Dana Taylor

This response is terrific.  I'm going to cuddle with my Kindle tonight and start seeing what ya'll have created.

Dana


----------



## BrassMan

There's Distant Cousin, also part adventure and a wee bit science fiction. It's been quite popular on the Boards, and there are four books in the series so far, three having been subjects of Book Klubs. They're budget priced.

Kindle Boarders Comments may be seen here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10102.0.html, or check the blog below for excerpts, photos, maps, recipes, and so forth.


----------



## LCEvans

My book, We Interrupt This Date, is chick lit/light romance.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hello - thanks for the opportunity to post.

Healing Touch is a romance novella - perfect for quiet afternoon.

Just .99 

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M

Jenna


----------



## MegHarris

Oh, yay, a thread for romances! I have two indie romances, _In the Mood _ (novella, ninety-nine cents) and _All I Ever Wanted_ (full novel, $1.99):





















Both are light, humorous contemporary romances. I also have three other romances available through Samhain Publishing.

Thank you for starting this thread!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone!

I'm a romance author, too. My book is The Merry-Go-Round







.











And even MORE exciting news...I ordered a Kindle last night. I can't wait for it to arrive. I plan to check out the books listed here. I already have Jenna Anderson's Healing Touch and Karen McQuestion's Easily Amused on my Kindle app for PCs.

~Donna~


----------



## Dana Taylor

Competing with the Harlequin machine and such is daunting. Does anybody have any marketing tricks that have worked particularly well?

Dana Taylor
Visit: ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> Competing with the Harlequin machine and such is daunting. Does anybody have any marketing tricks that have worked particularly well?
> 
> Dana Taylor
> Visit: ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


I tried writing VICTORY COVE and my website in the dirt on the side of my car....it didn't work out very well  So I keep plugging away.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

> Competing with the Harlequin machine and such is daunting. Does anybody have any marketing tricks that have worked particularly well?


I wish I did but unfortunately I don't. All I know to do is to keep plugging away at it.


----------



## JennaAnderson

DonnaFaz said:


> And even MORE exciting news...I ordered a Kindle last night. I can't wait for it to arrive. I plan to check out the books listed here. I already have Jenna Anderson's Healing Touch and Karen McQuestion's Easily Amused on my Kindle app for PCs.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks for giving my title a try. and CONGRATS on the new Kindle. I've had mine a couple months and love it. I've disappeared off the face of the Earth because I am reading so much!! 

As for advertising... hmm that's tough. Just hang out where your audience is, watch what other authors are doing, etc... If you are selling an ebook - hang out where the ebook readers are - Like here!!  

Jenna


----------



## Dana Taylor

When my husband fired me as his secretary ten years ago and I could actually stay home and write, I joined the RWA and jumped into that pond.  My first book was a labor of love that engulfed me for six months.  It placed in a few contests, but when it came time to market it, I realized there was no major romance publisher who would touch it.  It didn't fit in any of the boxes..er.."guidelines"--word count, plot lines, etc. So I sent it off to a small press (royalties only), got "the call," got published 18 months later.  The book was the 3rd best seller for the company that year--3,000 copies.  And it only cost me $10,000 in promotions to sell those 3,000 copies!  It was a two-book deal and since I was tapped out after book #1, book #2 was read by tens of people--maybe.

So, lessons learned:
1. Trade paperbacks at $12.00 competing with mass market at $6.99 is a loosing proposition.
2.  Distribution, distribution, distribution is key to success.  Without it, you're dead
3. Wait for e-books to level the playing field.
4. Thanks to Amazon we can be competively priced and enjoy world-wide distribution

So, keep plugging.  I think our day has come.

Dana Taylor
Visit:  ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Dana, I just downloaded a sample of your book and am waiting for the download to come in. It sounds very interesting. I also visited your blog and made a comment to your next to last post. I tried to "follow" but for some reason it wouldn't go through.

If I may make a tiny suggestion to you, it might help to add a clickable link in your sig line to your book's Kindle page. I did a search for it and found it but some probably won't take the time to do that. BTW, it took me forever, and only with help, did I manage to include linkable images of my titles to their Kindle pages in my sig line. 

My sincere thanks for adding my Second Chances to your "to buy" list.


----------



## DonnaFaz

JennaAnderson said:


> Thanks for giving my title a try. and CONGRATS on the new Kindle. I've had mine a couple months and love it. I've disappeared off the face of the Earth because I am reading so much!!
> 
> Jenna


Jenna, I am eager to read your story. I have to correct myself...it's Karen's A Scattered Life that I'm reading. Had to set it aside because I've been caring for my dad. He just came home from the hospital and I've been at his house from early morning to late evening, then I come home and fall into bed. Easily Amused is on my To Buy list just as soon as my Kindle arrives.

Dana, I agree with everything you've said. And 99.9% of writers can't afford the kind of advertising campaign it takes to build a large following quickly...and then spend even more to keep that following...so we just have to resign ourselves to the fact that it takes time. Harlequin is a marketing machine. I've always been in awe of just how many books the company publishes every month.

Kristie, would you mind offering instructions on how to make a clickable sig line link? I made one of my title, but haven't been able to figure out how to make a clickable cover image. I've tried, but... 

~Donna~


----------



## LCEvans

Dana, Thanks for posting the lessons learned. You are so right. And thanks to all who have posted their books on this thread. I hope to be reloading my Kindle soon and this is a good place to find books I'll enjoy.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

> Kristie, would you mind offering instructions on how to make a clickable sig line link? I made one of my title, but haven't been able to figure out how to make a clickable cover image. I've tried, but...


I would be happy to do so but unfortunately I don't know how to do it either. Without the much needed help from kinbr, I wouldn't have mine up either. My hat is off to kinbr for her unselfishiness in helping me out! Much appreciated, kinbr!


----------



## MegHarris

I'd like to learn how to add the pretty pictures with links to the sig line, too.  I'm so clueless I had to ask my fourteen-year-old daughter's help just to make my text clickable.


----------



## Ursula Grey

Thanks for starting this thread, Dana. Hello everyone! There are many topics in this thread! I'm a new Kindle owner - well...my husband received one for Valentine's Day and he's sweet enough to share , so I look forward to reading books exclusively in ebook format. I do think this format will level the playing field and provide exposure for new and talented authors that traditional print publishers have overlooked. There are so many success stories out there...so regardless of the genre you're writing, I do believe you'll find an audience if you believe in your story. From what I've seen, there has been a resurgence of interest in romantic westerns, particularly the spicy variety...and epublishers that are interested in them. Personally, I do enjoy books that take place in the old west, so please continue to write them!

As far as promotion and marketing goes, everything I've read speaks to developing an author platform via blogs and social networks. I'm still experimenting on that level. Must have time to write too!

Well, let me add a second, Second Chances, to the mix! It is my latest, a light mainstream romance published by Bookstrand and available on Kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/Chances-BookStrand-Publishing-Romance-ebook/dp/B0035YDM30/ . Here's the blurb:

Chance encounters bring together three women from very different walks of life and with little in common-except for the desire to obtain a second chance at life&#8230;and perhaps even love.

A mysterious birthday gift, a husband's devastating deception, and a secret past during World War II send the women on an unforgettable journey to France that will change their lives forever. Will Delia, the young runaway, find the father she never knew, a father who knows nothing of her existence? Will one impulsive night change Gwen, a soon-to-be-divorcee's, life forever? Can Jeanne, a French war bride, face her past and rekindle a romance with a lost love? When Delia disappears, the answers to these questions must wait.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello ladies--

We have two "Second Chances" here. I'm reading Kristie's right now. Guess you're next, Ursula.

If you're interested in a good Blog with solid writing advice, I recommend Robin D. Owen's "On Writing and Publishing" at
http://robindowens.blogspot.com/ Robin is known for her futuristic "Heart" series and also has a series on-going with Harlequin's Luna line.

My years in the RWA loops taught me a lot about plotting, POV, characterization, etc. Robin does a good job of breaking things down in her blog.

Hope you're having a good Sunday--

Dana
Visit: ThePrincessRobinblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

What a coincidence! Two Second Chances and I see they both came out about the same time. Too funny. 

Ursula, your Second Chances sounds great. I'll have to check it out.

Dana, thanks for buying my Second Chances. I hope you are enjoying the read.


----------



## Ursula Grey

I guess you can never have too many second chances !  Kristie Leigh and Dana, your books sound great.  I'll be checking them out, along with the blog you mentioned Dana.  Thanks!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

mamiller said:


> I tried writing VICTORY COVE and my website in the dirt on the side of my car....it didn't work out very well  So I keep plugging away.


Now, Ms. Miller I can't believe your car would even have dirt on it...  So you will just have to keep on posting here for US! And where is your Rogue Wave thread?


----------



## BrassMan

Hmmm...just noticed--looks to me like I'm the only poster so far to mention HIS romance on this thread, if you get my drift.

I'm wondering how I should feel about that....


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Al, I just downloaded your Distant Cousin and have it in my TBR stack.

Ursula, the more Second Chances the better. lol


----------



## BrassMan

Ooooh. Thanks!

You did see my little post on p. 1 of this thread, didn't you? Wouldn't want you to be disappointed. There are no Fabio-esque sorts in it.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

> There are no Fabio-esque sorts in it.


That's fine with me, Brassman. There are none of that sort in my romance books either. My characters are just down home people that you would meet in the everyday ordinary world.

Now a question for you. How in the world did you, as a guy, get into romance writing? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I'm adding a note to this thread about my book, Second Chances. With this being ebook week, my Second Chances is available at Smashwords.com for 50% off, making it $1.50 instead of the list price of $2.99. Just enter this code when you check out: RAE50. This coupon is good through 3/7-13/10.

Here is the direct link to my Second Chances page at Smashwords.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

Ebook Description

Mike Farley stomped on Jane Porter's heart with his cowboy boots. When he realized he had made the biggest mistake of his life, could he get it back the way it should be? Ma Liz Farley and Pa Jim Porter decided they had to do anything they could to make it right but were they willing to go all the way to accomplish it? Set in rural Wyoming, this is a delightful read that will warm your heart.


----------



## BrassMan

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> That's fine with me, Brassman. There are none of that sort in my romance books either. My characters are just down home people that you would meet in the everyday ordinary world.
> 
> Now a question for you. How in the world did you, as a guy, get into romance writing? Curious minds want to know.


Good question. Off the top of my head: I'm an old guy, a retired English prof. I like to think I'm better grounded now, and understand people better. I've read a jillion books, and I get tired of the old formulas. I wondered for 20 years if I could write a story that I could stand to read myself. To my surprise, I did. Yes, there's a bit of fantasy in it, but not on the human level. There's just enough sci-fi to allow the humans to be human.

Not a very good answer, I know, but my head hurts now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BrassMan said:


> Hmmm...just noticed--looks to me like I'm the only poster so far to mention HIS romance on this thread, if you get my drift.
> 
> I'm wondering how I should feel about that....


Unique.


----------



## BrassMan

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Unique.


So much better than 'Lonely!' Thanks!


----------



## AnnaM

I just read "The Letter Sweater", a romance by Skip Crayton (older male author, indy writer). It's unusual within the romance genre (H/H are both over 50), and was very satisfying. There are times when I like reading a more mature romance (the secondary romance in my first book is an older couple), and his is well-written. 

I pulled the samples for the books you all have listed. I have to confess I love westerns, so I'll probably give "Second Chances" the first chance on my TBR list


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

> I have to confess I love westerns, so I'll probably give "Second Chances" the first chance on my TBR list


Thank you, Anna! I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it. 

I'll have to check out The Letter Sweater. Sounds like something I would really enjoy reading. Thanks for the tip on this one.


----------



## Maria Hooley

Two novels that I have which have strong romantic elements are The Mach Band Region and Sojourner.
The Mach Band Region is a ghost story.  Sojourner is ya urban fantasy/paranormal romance.  Both of them have links in my signature.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Testing, testing.  Kinbr, I'm giving your instructions a test.  

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay...back to the drawing board.  LOL

~Donna~


----------



## Dana Taylor

BrassMan said:


> Good question. Off the top of my head: I'm an old guy, a retired English prof. I like to think I'm better grounded now, and understand people better. I've read a jillion books, and I get tired of the old formulas. I wondered for 20 years if I could write a story that I could stand to read myself. To my surprise, I did. Yes, there's a bit of fantasy in it, but not on the human level. There's just enough sci-fi to allow the humans to be human.
> 
> Not a very good answer, I know, but my head hurts now.


Okay, BrassMan, you have definitely caught my interest.

Dana
Visit: ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

I thought I would bring this to the fore one more time for people who missed it.  I have sampled and downloaded several on the list.  Nice to see some choices in one place!

Dana


----------



## D.M. Trink

Oh Dana,
I found this one through Goodreads. Hopefully it will get read again soon and keep active. 
Thanks for the opportunity to share!
Wrapped in Rainbow is a light, fun romance set is the Bahamas. It is about taking a chance, breaking free of your routine and discovering another lifestyle.
Here is a lovely review it just got on Breakout Books Blog:
Review:
Wrapped in a Rainbow is great summer reading/beach book. I think at some point everyone has felt the way Kristy feels at the beginning of the book. You go through her range of emotions with her. Though there are a couple of different times where Kristy reacted much differently (and better) than I would have. Delyse describes the places in the book with such detail that you almost feel like your right there on the beaches of Bahama's too. I also really loved that there wasn't a what happened next when the story was over. I really hate being left hanging when a book ends and it isn't part of a series, this book ties up the loose ends. If your looking for a light, fun read then Wrapped in a Rainbow is the book for you.
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/tags.../B00313Q1JW


----------



## Victorine

If you like your romance mixed with mystery and suspense, you might like my book, "Not What She Seems".

Here's the link:



Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## Linda Acaster

Thanks for offering to read. If you like Mediaeval Historicals (romantic suspense), you may wish to sample [amazonsearch]*Hostage of the Heart*[/amazonsearch] 71,000 words + 5k excerpt of 'Beneath The Shining Mountains'. $1.99.

England, September 1066: the northern militia has been raised to support the new English king, leaving the Welsh marches dangerously unprotected. Rhodri ap Hywel, prince of the Welsh, sweeps down the valley to reclaim by force stolen lands, taking the Saxon Lady Dena as a battle hostage.

But who is the more barbaric: a man who protects his people by the strength of his cunning and sword-arm, or Dena's kinsfolk who swear fealty to a canon of falsehoods and refuse to pay her ransom? Betrayed as worthless, can she place her trust, and her life, in the hands of a warrior-knight shielding dark secrets of his own?

Regards - Linda


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I have three:

Turning Idolater http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWZ92Q/

No Irish Need Apply http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012NOW44

Look Away Silence http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kristen Painter

Hi Dana! So glad this thread got bumped. I have two out right now as you can probably tell from my sig! All Fired Up is a contemporary paranormal romance (Viking hero) and Heart Of Fire is a fantasy romance (dark elf/mercenary hero).


----------



## AnnaM

I have a fast-paced western historical romance series:

http://www.amazon.com/Unbroken-Hearts-ebook/dp/B0017I7XY0/ Unbroken Hearts
http://www.amazon.com/Untamed-Hearts-Easton-ebook/dp/B002IT5SIA/ Untamed Hearts
http://www.amazon.com/Undaunted-Hearts-Easton-ebook/dp/B003QMKTU0/ Undaunted Hearts


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

This thread seems to have been hidden in the depths of KB since before I published the romance in my avatar and signature. Eyes is a story of romance and family conflicts set in 1885 Colorado. Readers seem to really like it, and I've had enough queries on forums and in private emails that I'm working on putting out a paperback version (it's only an ebook now, on Amazon and Smashwords, which I thought was all I'd do). It's always been priced at $1.99, and I'm going to be either wise or foolish (check back in a couple of months) and raise the price to $2.99 on July 1.


----------



## AnnaM

Ellen, I don't know if it helps but you can see where _Unbroken Hearts_ is at 2.99. It has dropped about 3 spots in the rankings, but I'm still making the same amount of revenue. It's not the complete disaster I feared, and I'm hoping it's a good sign for what's in store for other indies in July.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

AnnaM - Thanks for the encouraging word. I saw a post of yours saying you were doing okay $$-wise but had lost ranking, and I took it to mean a lot more than 3 spots (I assume in the western romance category?), but I don't check rankings that often other than to note where my own are numerically on their own pages. If you're doing the same financially now, that should mean you'll be way ahead come July 1. Bless Amazon's indie-loving heart. Yes, I know what they really love, but boy have they given us opportunities. No wonder the big pubs hate them.


----------



## CCrooks

I have a couple of romances out on Kindle now, Thrill of the Chase







(sports romance) and L.A. Caveman







(contemporary office romance).


----------



## AnnaM

ellenoc said:


> AnnaM - Thanks for the encouraging word. I saw a post of yours saying you were doing okay $$-wise but had lost ranking, and I took it to mean a lot more than 3 spots (I assume in the western romance category?), but I don't check rankings that often other than to note where my own are numerically on their own pages. If you're doing the same financially now, that should mean you'll be way ahead come July 1. Bless Amazon's indie-loving heart. Yes, I know what they really love, but boy have they given us opportunities. No wonder the big pubs hate them.


At 2.99 _Unbroken_ has remained in the top 10 in westerns (now sitting at #6, but is usually somewhere from #5 to #8 on the hourly chart). I see that your EOS/EOG is hovering around #2 to #5 (hooray, you have a good book!), so I think you might slip a notch or two at 2.99, but we'll be happy with the profits in July.

Yes, God Bless Amazon. I think they're creating a model that will make indie a viable career choice for more writers.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Thank you for this thread. My novel, Disconnected, is a light-hearted romance.

"I was mainlining my modem connection. Some people snort the Internet but I plugged it right into a vein. Very dangerous but all the big girls living on the techno-edge play with injectable Internet." That's how Paige Elliot described her life. She was living in a virtual world until she yanked the plug out of the wall, disconnected herself from the cyberworld and left New York City for the Catskills.

Going cold turkey from her computer addiction is much harder than she would have imagined. Paige experiences deep withdrawals and finds herself trying to score some computer time from her neighboring antique dealer on Main Street, the very attractive Jonathan "Blue is his color and he knows it" Macklin.

In Kanah Springs, there's such a collection of eccentrics, Paige looks positively normal by comparison. With nowhere left to turn, Paige must make a go of her shop, Nothing Serious, which sells urban reclamation fountains among other objets d'art. Once she can breath evenly after adapting to the crisis of having no email, she's able to discern how truly appealing Jonathan is. By then Paige has nearly nailed her hand to the store's facade in an attempt to get her sign up and has traded for the use of nearly every tool in Jonathan's store with offerings of blueberry muffins.

From being severely disconnected, Paige goes to being profoundly connected, even if this life journey does require being arrested by the feds and spending some time in jail, she's with Jonathan.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LN1VA6?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003LN1VA6


----------



## donna callea

Just spotted this thread.  Thanks, Dana, for starting it.

I have two novels out, but only one can truly be described as a romance.
The Haircut, A New Year's Tale is a sensual, whimsical fairy tale for adults. I've got it priced at 99 cents until the end of the month. Link is below.


----------



## CCrooks

Here's my new romance gamebook. It's a text adventure in five stories:

In Choose Your Own Romance







, an interactive book of five stories with thirty possible endings, you are a heroine navigating the path to romantic bliss. Maybe you'll find your Happily Ever After. Maybe you won't. Love can be a killer...

"The Lifeguard" 
You are cycling, desperately late to your sister's wedding, when disaster strikes.

"Blood Rock" 
You are rock climbing when you encounter a creature from a nightmare... or a fantasy?

"Luck in Love" 
Con man or policeman? Your luck in love is about to change.

"Baxter and Bunny"
The love of your life dumps you for a blond receptionist named "Bunny."

"Unfamiliar Ground"
You are a mermaid, lured to the shore by a powerful impulse.


----------



## ValeriGail

ellenoc said:


> This thread seems to have been hidden in the depths of KB since before I published the romance in my avatar and signature. Eyes is a story of romance and family conflicts set in 1885 Colorado. Readers seem to really like it, and I've had enough queries on forums and in private emails that I'm working on putting out a paperback version (it's only an ebook now, on Amazon and Smashwords, which I thought was all I'd do). It's always been priced at $1.99, and I'm going to be either wise or foolish (check back in a couple of months) and raise the price to $2.99 on July 1.


I'm excited to hear you are considering putting EOS EOG out in paper back!!!! I love having hard copies of my favs, and it is most assuredly one of my favs. Plus I'd love to pass it to my mom and sister, who are still driving me batty hanging on to the "I like a real book" silliness! 

Anyway, I totally recomend Eyes of Silver, Eyes of gold! It is a lovely book.

ETA: Oops forgot to also say that I think you will do splendid at 2.99. Your book is worth it, and more.


----------



## ValeriGail

I'm so glad this thread was revived.  I have a few of the books listed here, but totally forgot that I had already purchased them, and then others I've grabbed samples of today.  Looking forward to a weekend tucked away in a few good books


----------



## D.M. Trink

Enjoy your reading Valeri!
There are some great suggestions here. I'm going to sample some as well.

Delyse


----------



## Daphne

So many good romances out there for all of us to read: it's great! Hope you find time to look at "The Artist's Model". A stylish, gently amusing and very English romance; light and delicious (although not actually edible), this should leave you smiling.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I came here to ask other indie romance authors what sites you have found willing to review indie romances. The paperback of Eyes is now out and I ordered a few copies for myself, so I have paperbacks to send out if that's required and would appreciate any recommendations.

Valeri-Gail - going over this thread I saw your post about paperbacks. The paperback of Eyes doesn't yet come up on a search of my name or the title, but if you bring up the Kindle version, it's linked to the paperback.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ellenoc said:


> I came here to ask other indie romance authors what sites you have found willing to review indie romances. The paperback of Eyes is now out and I ordered a few copies for myself, so I have paperbacks to send out if that's required and would appreciate any recommendations.
> 
> Valeri-Gail - going over this thread I saw your post about paperbacks. The paperback of Eyes doesn't yet come up on a search of my name or the title, but if you bring up the Kindle version, it's linked to the paperback.


thecajunbooklady.com She's very nice and I expect a review from her sometime this month. Her name is Kris. She'll take an e-book or paper book.

I've sent inquiries out to some other sites but never heard back from them.


----------



## Markee Anderson

I hadn't seen this post yet...and I'm so glad someone posted!  I have a romance I just released...entitled 'All For Aaron.'  Check my signature for the link and a short description.  

Thank you for this thread!!!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

I found this buried deep down--way down yonder. Thanks Dana for providing this additional thread to post about our Indie Romance Releases.

If you're in the mood for a Regency Romp, check out my new novel _*MIDNIGHT MY LOVE*_ available on Kindle for $2.99.

_*Midnight My Love*_
http://tiny.cc/unr2z

Happy Reading!!!

_Anne Marie _
www.annemarienovark.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't think I've posted here in a while. I've published two novelettes in the past few months as well as two full length novels.

Historical Fiction/Romance

 

The two novelettes are:



July 4, 1943 - John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but now he finds himself alone on the boardwalk in his New Jersey hometown. It seems like everyone he knew is either off to war or working in the factories producing the armaments of war. Along comes Julie to offer him a cold drink. Happy to have someone to spend the day with, especially one so young and beautiful, he accepts her invitation for a backyard picnic. He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the afternoon will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.



Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.


----------



## Monique

How cool!

I hope you might give my book, Out of Time, a shot. It's a paranormal and time travel romance with a dash of adventure and a soupçon of mystery.




A professor of the occult and his assistant are transported back to 1929 New York City
where the underworld of crime is run by the underworld of demons. They struggle to survive 
the demons and each other until the next lunar eclipse can bring them home.



Btw, what a lovely idea your forum website is.

Thanks for considering my book.


----------



## CaraMarsi27

Thank you so much for this thread. I love romance. I read it and write it. I have one romantic suspense on Kindle, Logan's Redemption. It was previously published by The Wild Rose Press. It's up for 99 cents now, but I'm planning to raise the price soon. I hope you'll stop by and look for it. Thanks.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you for resurrecting this post.  I have a contemporary romance, Rogue Wave and a romantic suspense, Widow's Tale available for some inexpensive reading pleasure    

Here are the most brief synopsis I could manage for each.

Widow's Tale - Cold, dark romance on the rugged cliffs of Maine in the middle of a nor'easter

Rogue Wave - Warm, hot romance on the balmy shores of Oahu.


----------



## 16205

I'll hop in with Bound by Blood, my newest release due out tomorrow. It's a paranormal romance. Here's a little blurb:

Laurel Mayfield doesn't realize that the man who comes to her aid in a graveyard is none other than Prince Sebastian Thorn, ruler of the European Territory. After a trip to his past, will she choose the hot-blooded man he once was, or the dark Prince he will become?

Thanks for starting this thread! 
Bound by Blood on Kindle: http://amzn.to/9AnSCa


----------



## ReeseReed

It's a bit early for Christmas tales, but I'll add mine here anyway. 

Jessica's day couldn't have been more perfect. She was about to marry the man of her dreams, and she couldn't wait to spend eternity with him. But when she catches a glimpse of the pointed ears on the "Elder" her beloved is obligated to, she wonders if maybe she should have spent a bit more time studying the contract she and Kris had agreed to sign.

Something had to be done about the world around them. It was plain to see there was little joy to be had in the lives of the children at the time. But Jessica had no idea how her vows would change the world.

Catapulted from her life in a tropical paradise to the barren North Pole, Jessica's new reality comes crashing in on her. Even the ever-cheerful Elders begin to weigh on her nerves as she begins to question her choice.

When offered a return to the life she'd abandoned, Jessica must choose between the life she left behind and the love she'd always wanted.

A modern twist on a classic tale, "Claustrophobic" gives Mrs. Claus's perspective on the beginning of the Santa Claus story.


----------



## K. A. Jordan

This thread deserves another chance.

My offering is a contemporary romance set in a small restaurant in Elizabethtown, Kentucky.

_...This is a suspense story with lots of twists, different from any others I've ever read... _

*Let's Do Lunch*

_A business owner at the mercy of her employees, Lindsey Bennett owner of the restaurant "Let's Do Lunch," finds her employees have no mercy. When Lindsey drops everything to be her injured mother's caregiver, relying on her sister to run the restaurant proves to be a mistake. Lindsey's trusted cook quits, the new cook changes the menu, her sister hires a waitress who can't run a register and money comes up missing. When a bug gets in a customer's food, Lindsey could lose it all! Somebody should get fired. But once she's back in charge, Lindsey finds that hiring is easier than firing.

More problems arise with the men in her life. Her new chef Brandon Pendleton - smart, sexy, fast living: he's the life of every party. Sergeant Kevin "Tag" McTaggart - handsome, aloof, this wounded warrior's blue eyes see into the depths of her soul. One will tease her until she gives up all her secrets. The other is out to use her and her restaurant.

Surrounded by criminals, deceived on all sides, and catapulted from crisis to crisis, can Lindsey stay focused? Her restaurant and her life are at stake._

http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Do-Lunch-ebook/dp/B003Y8XPR0/


----------



## terrireid

Wow!  After browsing through this thread my blood-pressure is a little higher. Lots of VERY GOOD-LOOKING Covers.  

I've written a paranormal mystery romance called "Loose Ends."  It's the first in the Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery Series.  Mary O'Reilly was a Chicago cop -until she got shot in the line of duty.  She dies in the hospital - but gets the chance to come back, but she's warned that things will be a little different.  Mary comes back and finds that she can see ghosts. And her new "calling" is to find out what's keeping them earth-bound and help them on to the light.

Police Chief Bradley Alden has come to the conclusion that sexy Mary O'Reilly is crazy. Really - she believes in ghosts! What next?  Santa Claus?  But when Bradley is forced to spend the night at Mary's house, and strange things begin to happen, he might just have to rethink his conclusions. 

A twenty-five year old murder mystery (with a very active ghost) and Mary's involvement in solving the case is making a local serial killer a little nervous.  Perhaps he needs to get rid of this "ghost buster" and tie up all of his loose ends.

I hope you enjoy reading "Loose Ends" - thanks for the opportunity to tell you about it!

Terri


----------



## HeidiHall

Hi!
What a nice change...someone looking for new authors  My book, An Unexpected Obsession, is a contemporary romance with plently of surprising humor mixed in (the best compliments I've had on it are posts quoting a line, followed by an LOL). I'm not sure if you're still looking, but if you decide to read, please let me know what you think. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

I have a new Contemporary Western Romance called The Doctor Wears A Stetson on sale for $2.99 on Kindle. It's the first book in my Diamondback Ranch Series.

Here's the blurb:

Jessie Devine can rebuild an engine blindfolded, but when it comes to men, she's all thumbs. When it comes to Cameron McCade, it's even worse. He stole her heart in high school, then left town for good. Now he's back and sparks are flying. Can they take up where they left off? Can Jessie risk her heart again? Repairing cars is no problem, but taming Cameron's restless spirit is something else entirely.

And here's an excerpt:

The atmosphere sizzled in the small office. Jessie stood like a statue, her eyes opened wide. "Why did you come back?" Her raspy voice held a note of accusation.

Cameron also heard anguish in her words. Was he causing Jessie pain? When all he wanted was to hold her in his arms, take her to bed and make love to her until the passion between them was spent?

In two long strides, he was beside her. She backed against the file cabinet. He stepped closer.

"You know why I'm back. We need to finish what we started seventeen years ago." He touched a finger to her cheek, traced the smooth line of her jaw, eased his hand behind her neck and pulled her to him. Her trembling intensified and she put her hands on his chest as if to ward him off.

He caught her hands and moved them over his heart. "Feel my heartbeat, Jess. It's beating for you." He pressed his body against hers. "Feel how much I want you. I tried to stay away, but God help me, I couldn't."

His mouth claimed hers in fierce desire. Jessie moaned, holding back only for a second, knowing deep down resistance was hopeless.

She couldn't help it . . . she kissed him back.

###

_*Remember: Life's too short not to love a Texan!!!*_

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

After the hub-bub of summer, I have returned to the writing room and decided to pop over here and see who is about. How delightful to find this thread has continued on. Since I started it, I have uploaded the ebook version of a paperback published as "That Devil Moon" a few years back. It's a romantic comedy with a few paranormal touches (Granny's ghost has turned into a favorite character.) I'm so grateful that Kindle is allowing this story to have a second life.

Supernal Friends Publishing has an October Reader's Contest  going on to win a $10 Amazon Gift Card. Read the details here: http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=7vv5lydab&v=001HyWuGvOOR8jM-AeWvzhIvQaG-jPUp7dtGr5deYnNCQFAghr60Ozt4Z10V2kwvqp21Lfcp2rtW7dhuinUiT-LnYefds-Yvxxax94KUof7FHZ9AJmZrTNPVkueGmEIq07wdWGJKGJ6i3A%3D

I look forward to catching up with many of the books listed here!

Dana


----------



## donna callea

The Haircut, A New Year's Tale is a whimsical, sensual love story that begins just after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York.  Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## Dana Taylor

donna callea said:


> The Haircut, A New Year's Tale is a whimsical, sensual love story that begins just after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York. Hope you'll give it a try.


Hi Donna--I jumped over to Amazon to read the book description and I think it is a perfect illustration of the unusual setting plot that being an "Indie." It's not the standard Harlequin fare, is it?

Dana

Hope it's okay to cut and paste here:

"Two days after Christmas, 1948, in a city that could be New York, a young woman prepares to get a life-altering haircut. She's a princess, a post-war refugee, from an Eastern European principality that no longer exists. And she's being forced by her guardians-- her nefarious aunt and uncle-- to marry an obscenely rich industrialist who's got something of a hair fetish. The man, it seems, is aroused only by her amazingly long, glorious hair. So to save herself, she decides to get it all cut off. But she doesn't count on falling in love with the handsome young barber who refuses, at first, to do her bidding. Nor does the barber count on becoming entranced by the strangest customer he's ever encountered. Even after the severely shorn former princess is beaten beyond recognition for her act of rebellion, the barber, a widower still grieving for his late wife, finds her irresistible. Add to the mix Misha, an angel from the Old Country whose specialty is New Year's Eve. Ultimately, "The Haircut" is a story that weaves whimsy with romance, plus more serious themes, as it underscores the timelessness and hope of the season in which it's set."


----------



## donna callea

Hi Dana,

Thanks for posting the description of The Haircut.  You're right.  It doesn't fit into any of the standard romance categories.  I had an agent for a while who really loved it, but she wasn't able to sell it for that reason.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

_I thought it was time to resurrect this thread. I haven't pitched PRINCESS ROBIN on this thread, my campy twist on the Robin Hood legend. I used this as an RWA contest piece before I was published. It won first place in "Great Expectations" and the "Gotcha" Contests. Here's the blurb:_

Prepare ye for a lark as the Robin Hood legend is turned upside down in the award winning romance,

_The King's Secret Daughter_

The secret daughter of King Richard the Lion-Hearted, Princess Robin leads her Merry Men against the tyrannical reign of Prince John. Feisty and fearless, Robin fights injustice as she awaits the return of her crusading father. Will he acknowledge his rustic, bandit daughter?

_The King's Spy_

Arrogant knight extraordinaire, Sir Simon of Loxley returns to England as King Richard's spy. Posing as a court jester, he encounters the formidable Princess Robin. Can such dominating personalities form an alliance? Will love overcome stubborn pride?

Filled with humor, adventure, color and romance, Princess Robin presents delightful twists to the beloved Sherwood tale. (Any historical accuracy is strictly coincidental.)

Enjoy! Dana Taylor


----------



## Maria Romana

Hi Dana,

I had never noticed this thread before, and probably wouldn't have if it weren't for my book being the KBBOD today and haunting the Book Bazaar!  I particularly liked your post about having your first book published.  I think that's a story that bears repeating--basically that finding a traditional publisher, while it may be validating and flattering, ain't all it's cracked up to be.

Thanks for starting and bumping this thread!

--Maria


----------



## Dana Taylor

meromana said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> I had never noticed this thread before, and probably wouldn't have if it weren't for my book being the KBBOD today and haunting the Book Bazaar! I particularly liked your post about having your first book published. I think that's a story that bears repeating--basically that finding a traditional publisher, while it may be validating and flattering, ain't all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> Thanks for starting and bumping this thread!
> 
> --Maria


Hi Maria--

While I have several friends who are now "making it" in traditional publishing, the restraints of producing a product primarily to make money for a corporation just sucks out my creative juices. I'm so grateful that the ebook and self-publishing is taking off. To me it represents freedom of expression.

Dana


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Nice Thanksgiving present:

I have two women's fiction books that have lots of romance in them:

Nothing to Lose:http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-To-Lose-ebook/dp/B0041N3RG6/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Best Friends: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Friends-ebook/dp/B0042RV8PS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4

I have a historical saga( Daughters) that is very romantic but you may not want to read a historical.


----------



## terryr

For your holiday romance fix, try five tales of holiday-time romance, including a romantic suspense novella, in Zapstone Productions LLC's first New Voices anthology, *Flurries*.

Also a fun read for 99 cents through the New Year, my romance/scifi _*Discovery: A Far Out Romance.*_


----------



## Maria Romana

Dana Taylor said:


> While I have several friends who are now "making it" in traditional publishing, the restraints of producing a product primarily to make money for a corporation just sucks out my creative juices. I'm so grateful that the ebook and self-publishing is taking off. * To me it represents freedom of expression.*


Yes, exactly! While I see value in the services that a traditional publisher offers in terms of editing, art, etc., the idea of being constrained by someone else's vision of what your book should be (or more accurately, how to stuff your round book into some square hole) is just anathema. I'm way too much of an individualist to ever be able to conform!

 Maria


----------



## 25803

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Maria--
> 
> While I have several friends who are now "making it" in traditional publishing, the restraints of producing a product primarily to make money for a corporation just sucks out my creative juices. I'm so grateful that the ebook and self-publishing is taking off. To me it represents freedom of expression.
> 
> Dana


I hadn't seen this thread before, but I wanted to comment that as someone with one foot in each world (indie and traditional), I love the freedom that indie publishing offers. I'm not making anywhere as much money on my indie offerings, but I'm hoping with time they will take off. I've been learning oodles by reading this forum.

I have a romantic comedy Christmas story that's special to my heart available on Kindle called Angel Be Good. It won all sorts of unpublished writer contests, but never quite "fit" anywhere -- too short for single title romance and didn't work for Harlequin. Since it's my favorite of all the books I've written, I'm so glad to be able to offer it as an eBook.

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Kathy, I just went to your website and read your reviews. Wow! Wow! Wow!

Like you, I've got my foot planted in both worlds, too, and I'm learning LOTS from the authors here. One of the things I've learned is that there are some excellent writers out there who have created some highly entertaining stories, yet these books would be passed up by traditional publishers because they don't 'fit' into specific genres for one reason or another. I am so happy that Amazon and BN and Smashwords are giving authors a voice and a market they've never had before.

I'm just now discovering that Harlequin has put 2 of my books up for sale as Kindle versions: Royal Seduction and Close Proximity. This has given me the kick in the pants I needed to get my backlist (I own the rights to 11 of my backlist titles) up on Kindle asap.

These are exciting times for writers!

Oh, Kathy, I just bought Angel Be Good. And, Dana, I bought Shiny Green Shoes, as well!

~Donna~


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

Dana Give my two books a try.


----------



## 25803

DonnaFaz said:


> Kathy, I just went to your website and read your reviews. Wow! Wow! Wow!
> 
> Like you, I've got my foot planted in both worlds, too, and I'm learning LOTS from the authors here.
> ~Donna~


Donna, thank you!

I just bought your Merry Go Round and Dana's Princess Robin 

You should definitely get your backlist titles up! I have friends making decent money from their backlist HQ's  As you said, these are exciting times for writers. I'm so happy to have found the KindleBoards.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Kathy, would mind mentioning a few names? I'd like to take a look at their product pages to see how they've done things (product description, pricing, etc).

I discovered that the product description for Close Proximity is all wrong: wrong plot, wrong charater names.   I contacted Amazon but have heard nothing from them.


----------



## terrireid

Hi!

Since the last time I posted in September, I have two more books to offer.
Ghost of New Orleans - is a paranormal romance based in a post -Katrina setting. It offers ghosts, voodoo, humor and, of course, romance. http://www.amazon.com/PARANORMAL-RESEARCH-CONTAINMENT-DIVISION-ebook/dp/B0046LV7V0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1290968807&sr=8-1
Today's rank at Amazon is:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,828 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult

The other book is my second in the Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery Series - Good Tidings. Loose Ends - the first has sold nearly 2000 books since August when it was released. It has consistently been ranked either number one or number two in the Ghosts categories at Amazon. Good Tidings was just released on Wednesday night and has already received five 5-star reviews and has sold over 70 books.
http://www.amazon.com/Tidings-OReilly-Paranormal-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004DI7JZO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1290968807&sr=8-3 Here's the description:
Black Friday - the official opening of the Holiday Shopping Season and Patrice Marcum is stuck in the middle of her local superstore with a crying infant, a near hysterical desire to just abandon the diapers and milk she desperately needs, and the snowstorm of the century dumping a half-foot of snow on the parking lot outside. She needs a miracle.
The little old lady seemed sweet, but there was no way Patrice was going to leave three-month old Jeremy with a stranger. She looked outside at the snow-covered parking lot and saw yet another distressed shopper's cart topple over in the drifts. The old lady sensed her distress and volunteered to call a store employee to help watch over Jeremy while Patrice got her car. The older gentleman, wearing a store badge with the name "Ron," seemed too good to be true. What could be safer?
Less than five minutes later, after brushing the snow off the van and driving across the crowded and snow-packed parking lot, Patrice pulls up in front of the store. Jeremy is not there. Pushing back panic, she rushes into the store and looks around. Jeremy is not inside either. She pushes through the line at Customer Service, the associate calls Ron on the intercom, and issues a Code Adam. When Ron appears and he's only seventeen years old, Patrice realizes the worst. "Oh God! They've taken my baby!"
Mary O'Reilly, Private Investigator, is decorating her office for the holiday season when the newly installed bell over her door jingles. She looks over to see a six year-old boy standing next to her desk. His name is Joey Marcum and he wants to hire Mary to find his baby brother 
Mary nodded. "Okay, Joey, but I'll want to work with the police on this one. Do you have any problems with that?"
Joey paused. "No, I guess you can talk to them."	
"That'll be helpful." 
"But you can't tell my mom you're working for me," he said, "Promise?"
"Yes, I promise." 
Joey shrugged. "I don't think she'd understand, seeing that I'm dead, you know."

I hope you enjoy them!!!

Terri


----------



## 25803

DonnaFaz said:


> Kathy, would mind mentioning a few names? I'd like to take a look at their product pages to see how they've done things (product description, pricing, etc).
> 
> I discovered that the product description for Close Proximity is all wrong: wrong plot, wrong charater names.  I contacted Amazon but have heard nothing from them.


Check out Cait London. I know a few others, but since they've published them under a publisher name, I'm not sure I should mention.

How weird about the wrong product description!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Girlfriends--

Special wave to Donna Fasano (just thinking about you this morning)!  Thanks to any and all who have purchased my wares.  Terri, I must admit I'm jealous of your numbers.  Good for you!

Kathy, I'm going to check you out.  I've got a list of this list going.

Donna, keep us posted about the foul ups at Amazon on your backlist books (Think it's great they are there in any fashion)!  I wish I could do something about the "also read" list that shows with "Devil Moon."  It's all vampires and horror stuff and "Moon" is a light, funny read more along the line of Cecilia Ahearn or Jennifer Cruisie. Sigh.  Also, when they did the sample read of the original paperback version, they went with Chapter One instead of the Prologue.  So, if anybody read it, it didn't make much sense.

Well, anyway, onward and upward!

Dana Taylor (currently reading "Flurries")


----------



## terrireid

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Girlfriends--
> 
> Special wave to Donna Fasano (just thinking about you this morning)! Thanks to any and all who have purchased my wares. Terri, I must admit I'm jealous of your numbers. Good for you!
> 
> Kathy, I'm going to check you out. I've got a list of this list going.
> 
> Donna, keep us posted about the foul ups at Amazon on your backlist books (Think it's great they are there in any fashion)! I wish I could do something about the "also read" list that shows with "Devil Moon." It's all vampires and horror stuff and "Moon" is a light, funny read more along the line of Cecilia Ahearn or Jennifer Cruisie. Sigh. Also, when they did the sample read of the original paperback version, they went with Chapter One instead of the Prologue. So, if anybody read it, it didn't make much sense.
> 
> Well, anyway, onward and upward!
> 
> Dana Taylor (currently reading "Flurries")


Thanks for keeping this going, Dana!

Terri


----------



## mamiller

I think the best "incorrect product description" story was when Barnes and Noble got all messed up with their covers, and my WIDOW'S TALE (a romantic suspense) had Martin Luther King Jr. on the cover!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Dana, could you contact Amazon dtp and tell them you want the sample to include the prologue? I would. Just a humble suggestion. 

~Donna~


----------



## DonnaFaz

mamiller said:


> I think the best "incorrect product description" story was when Barnes and Noble got all messed up with their covers, and my WIDOW'S TALE (a romantic suspense) had Martin Luther King Jr. on the cover!


That's funny! I'll bet that looked very strange to you. How long did the problem last?

Did they fix it, or did you contact them? If you contacted them, who did you contact?

~Donna~


----------



## mamiller

They fixed it within a few days.  Our own Ed Patterson spotted where my actual cover went, and it was on an author that wrote ummmm...errrrrr...welllll..."romance" that was much stronger than mine, if you know what I mean


----------



## Maria Romana

mamiller said:


> They fixed it within a few days. Our own Ed Patterson spotted where my actual cover went, and it was on an author that wrote ummmm...errrrrr...welllll..."romance" that was much stronger than mine, if you know what I mean


Geez, Louise! I wonder how that happened? What a major mess-up; I have to think those three books were not the only ones involved. Sounds like some poor programmer or database guy was going on that chopping block that day!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Thanks for reviving this thread. I would like to post a couple of my romances here.


Available for only $2.99 - From the scorching sun of the Mojave Desert to the brilliant neon lights of Las Vegas, the sexy steel magnolia Marcie Treyhorne blazes a trail of passion through the desert sands. Her heart is torn in half as her desire for her new boss grows into a raging inferno while her love for her longtime husband remains as steadfast as the ancient desert mountains that surround Mojave Junction, California. Don't expect the typical romance story with this novel. There are no shrinking violets or shy maidens who long to be taken against their will in DESERT HEAT. Get swept away into a world of sex and passion-if you dare!

"Maguire singes readers' eyes with the fire of her love scenes." - Romantic Times Book Club Magazine


Available for only $2.99 - The beautiful and sexy Marcie Treyhorne is a steel magnolia who knows what she wants and isn't afraid to go after it. Marcie's story began in DESERT HEAT. Her saga continues in CABIN FEVER. Marcie leaves the blistering heat of the desert but the searing passion she carries to the northern Nevada mountains will melt the deepest of winter snows. Author Janet Elaine Smith states, "...the ending is a twist that will hit you like a runaway train! You won't want to miss this one!"


----------



## stacyjuba

Thank you for the invitation! I have a mystery/romance novel titled *Twenty-Five Years Ago Today *about obit writer/newspaper editorial assistant Kris Langley, who stumbles across a 25-year-old murder on the microfilm. The book is on sale over the holidays for $1.99.



Here is a blurb:

Kris Langley has always been obsessed with murder. She blames herself for the violent death of her cousin when they were kids and has let guilt invade every corner of her existence. Now an editorial assistant and obit writer for a Massachusetts newspaper, Kris stumbles across an unsolved murder while compiling "25 Years Ago Today" items from the microfilm. She grows fascinated with the cold case of a young cocktail waitress who was bludgeoned to death and dumped in the woods. Determined to solve the case and atone for the death of her cousin, Kris immerses herself in the mystery of what happened to Diana Ferguson, a talented artist who expressed herself through haunting paintings of Greek mythology.

Not only does Kris face resistance from her family and her managing editor, she also clashes with Diana's suspicious nephew, Eric Soares - until neither she nor Eric can deny the chemistry flaring between them. She soon learns that old news never leaves the morgue and that yesterday's headline is tomorrow's danger, for finding out the truth about that night twenty-five years ago may shatter Kris's present, costing her love, her career, and ultimately, her life.

If you'd like to read one of the romance scenes in the book, you can follow this link: http://saturdayeveningromance.blogspot.com/2010/05/twenty-five-years-ago-today-by-stacy.html?zx=7e83b0aac60728cd

Here are a couple of reviews:

"Edgy suspense and sweet romance make for an enjoyable read." *Pat Elliott, BookLoons*

"This was a very intriguing and captivating book. I found myself carrying it with me whenever I thought I may have a few minutes to read while waiting on something. On top of that, this book stayed in my head even when I was not reading it. I loved the characters that Ms. Juba has so clearly laid out for her readers. The subplots of the book were also quite fascinating. Kris Langley is a character that you will remember long after you have completed reading this book."* Lynn Cunningham, Fresh Fiction*


----------



## Daphne

I posted on here in June, but would like to update with the addition of Purple Lake, the love story in which Amelia starts to mend her broken heart on meeting Alain, who has been driven into the life of a reclusive artist by tragic events in his own life. The cover is my own painting of the view at dawn from the farmhouse in Brittany described in the book.



Thanks, Dana!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi gang!

_How about posting some snippets here? I'll start: This is from the Beaver Cover High School dance scene from "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance". Maddie is the Assistant Principal; Phil is the new football coach. The are polar opposites. Prior to this scene, Phil broke up a fight between two tough teens._

The lights changed, drenching the whole room in a blue tint and Randy began the strains of _Blue Moon_. 
Phil gently tugged on her hand and brought her close to him, swaying to the haunting love song. He held her far enough away from his body to look into her face and talk. "You know how to cut a rug, Miss Harris. But you're a little idiot, you know that don't you?"
Her eyes flashed darkly and she tried to push away. "You are the most insulting person I have ever met."
He squeezed her hand and tightened his grip at her waist. "Getting between two raging bulls isn't a bright move. You could have gotten hurt by those guys, sweetheart."
She looked down. "Oh...I suppose so. I just thought they'd stop."
"Honey, never get between two males during mating season."
She tilted her head up, meeting his gaze. "I'll try to remember that. Thanks for coming to the rescue."
"Anytime, cupcake, anytime."
They continued rocking as Randy's mellow voice crooned about a blue moon and longing for someone to care for. Throbbing music. Pulsing heartbeats.
Maddie couldn't take her gaze away from Phil's face. In the shadowy light he appeared so strong, his square jaw and chiseled features supremely male. A serious, compelling expression replaced the smart aleck smirk. His intense gaze held her as firmly in place as his brawny arms. Something was happening here. She could feel it, a spinning of invisible threads twisting around them as the music played on. She imagined a blue cocoon materializing out of the notes pouring from the bandstand.
"What do your friends call you?" he asked.
"Maddie," she said softly.
Maddie. He liked it. It promised the soft underside of the hard surfaced Madeleine. The cashmere under his hand on her lower back had a sensual feel and he moved his fingers ever so slightly over the texture. He couldn't remember the last time he had felt this good. For the moment the usual burden of bitterness, frustration, guilt and cynicism lifted from his shoulders and life seemed to have possibilities. Looking into the wide eyes of Maddie Harris, he felt like the man he was supposed to be.
They finished the dance locked in each other's gaze knowing something beyond words was transpiring between them. Something that transcended the mere sexual attraction of a slow dance. Reflections from the mirrored ball glinted on their faces with hypnotizing rhythm, shadow and light, sparkle and space. Like being caught in the beam of that ol' Devil Moon&#8230;

Who's next?

Dana


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Here's a snippet from my Contemporary Western The Doctor Wears A Stetson:

_When the song ended, he took her by the elbow and led her away into the night. He was breathing hard, walking fast. Jessie had to run to keep up with him. She tried to free her arm, but Cameron ignored her.

"What are you doing? Where are you taking me?" she whispered furiously, glancing back at the diminishing lights surrounding the dance floor.

"I'm taking you someplace where we can be alone. We need to be alone."

Cameron pulled Jessie to the side of the huge implement barn, away from prying eyes. He held her for a moment, hugging her close. "I've wanted to do this all evening."

The savage yearning in his voice flowed over Jessie like a blanket of pure desire. An answering ache in the pit of her stomach begged for fulfillment. Tori's punch clouded all reason. Jessie's body burned for one man; she had always burned for one man. He was here, holding her, wanting her.

Cameron touched her cheek, sliding his fingers into her hair, tangling them in the silky bonds. With infinite gentleness, he brought her lips close to his mouth. She felt his breath mingle with hers. The effects of the punch, combined with the intoxicating nearness of Cameron's body, pushed all thoughts of resistance to the back of Jessie's mind.
_
###

Remember: _*Life's too short not to love a Texan!!!*_

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Anne-Marie--

I enjoyed your "snippet."  I jotted down your book.  I have to have an infusion of Texas every once in a while.  I lived in Oklahoma for many years and miss the accents and the cowboy hats.

Thanks--

Dana


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg

Hey, good idea on the snippets! Here's mine from No Cure for the Broken Hearted:

The moon was rising in the sky now and the first evening stars began to show. They stood face to face, staring into one another's eyes. Katherine felt a stirring of emotions that she'd never known before. Fear foremost, mixed with desire. Fear of the unknown. Desire to be grasped in his arms.

"I suppose a lot of guys buy you jewelry, huh? Back home?" he asked.

"No. You're the first," she admitted.

"I find that hard to believe." Nick reached out and took her hands in his. "You know, I didn't want to stay here this summer at all. It was like a prison sentence for me. But now I couldn't bear to leave."

Nick leaned forward slowly until his mouth brushed hers ever so softly. They lingered close together; afraid to continue yet unable to pull away. Katherine wrapped her arms around him as his hands came to rest on her waist. She tilted her head back slightly and closed her eyes. Nick pressed his lips to hers. It was Katherine's very first kiss and her life would never be the same.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Thanks for suggesting snippets. Here's mine from Beneath The Shining Mountains, an 86k word HistRom set among the Apsaroke on the northern plains in the 1830s. I used to belong to a UK re-enacting group - yeah, weird, right? Well, the novel's not. It's a tumultuous romance with plenty of story.

Moon Hawk's love for Winter Man is unrequitted: why would a man with so many lovers want to take a wife? And then she comes up with a plan...

The small, shrivelled turnip caught Winter Man full on the base of the neck. The blow did not unseat him, but made him lurch to such an extent that his horse shied. Regaining control he swung round, astonishment sharpening his high cheekbones and widening his eyes.
'Did you throw that?'
Moon Hawk swallowed her fear and lifted her chin. 'I didn't mean to hit you,' she said. 'My throw was wild.'
'Wild? No woman's throw can be that wild!'
Moon Hawk flashed her eyes at him to give her words more vehemence. 'I slipped,' she said, and pointed behind her to some imaginary obstacle in the grass. 'Do you think I would waste a hit on _you_?'
She glanced across to the young people disporting themselves in the sunshine. As she knew he would, Winter Man followed her gaze. She looked back at him in time to see his face registering utter disbelief that any young woman would prefer someone of no account to him.
'I am Winter Man!' he bellowed indignantly. 'I am a Good Young Man.'
Moon Hawk gave a casual shrug of her shoulders. 'I know that.'
Her reply seemed to cut him to the quick. She took a step towards her friends.
'Ha!' Winter Man spat after her. 'Your lover seems to have deserted you. No _boy_ waits for you that I can see.'
Moon Hawk's heart sang. He'd drawn on the bait as her mother had said he would. She swallowed her smile of excitement and turned back to him with a look of disdain.
'_Lover?_ I have no lover! I am chaste. There's not a man alive who can entice _me_.'

5* reviews: _... should be listed with the Classics. The story mesmerized me, with its rich detail and strong emotions..._
_...It is an epic, heroic world, where wealth is measured in horses and warriors win pride and honour by the dangerous sport of stealing horses from rival peoples... _

Thanks for reading!


----------



## terryr

I like snippets.  Here's a snippet from my romance/sci fi Discovery, on sale through New Year for 99 cents (79 pence in UK):

***
...As he returned, in the dim, clouded moonlight, he saw Povre's empty jumpsuit spread over a tree limb. And another garment, a thinner one, still one piece.

"You can't leave these out here, they'll be soaked with dew by morning." He retrieved the garments, rolling them the same way he would roll his jacket and shirt to use as padding beneath his head once he was settled. Then he stopped short. "Damn."

What did that leave on her?

He found out soon enough and nearly bolted from the tent. From what he could tell, she was entirely nude. He gulped. Then again, the flash of a bare shoulder didn't mean she didn't have some sort of strapless covering on&#8230;

"I doubt it." He swore again, softly.

Great. He had to sleep in a narrow sleeping bag with a naked alien- an attractive, beautiful, soft-as-chamois female alien who looked all too human in all the right places.

"It's that or freeze. So what am I complaining about? Sleeping with Povre is a much better alternative. What the hell&#8230; one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind&#8230;"

He could see the supermarket tabloid headlines. _I Slept with an Alien. Amazing TRUE photos!_

"K'nt." Her husky voice interrupted his thoughts. "You are baby-man, yes? Or no?" She sounded scolding and just a bit amused. "I not bite. Not carn-ee-vor."

He couldn't move or speak at the moment, fighting an internal battle.

The she started squirming out of the bag. "I sleep out."

"No! You sleep in. Too cold out here. I'm coming&#8230;" Bad word choice. "I'm getting in." He punched himself in the thigh. Lord. Couldn't he say a simple sentence without a double meaning smacking him right where it hurt the most? "I'll sleep in the sleeping bag with you. But I warn you, no kissing, either. Just sleep."

"No kiss? Kiss make warm I, you." Was that a smile in her voice?

Kent stripped off his socks. "No. Absolutely no kissing. For your information I'm not the sort of person who engages in casual sleeping with an alien." He tried not to laugh. "At least not on the first date."
***


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

These snippets are fun to read. Great thread. I'd do a snippet, but it probably wouldn't sound too romantic.


----------



## Lacey Diamond

Keep plugging away and hope your work is good enough that a few readers will get a buzz going about your book.

Lacey


----------



## Dana Taylor

I love these.  From Westerns, to Indians to Aliens.  Come on Suzanne.  Give us a snippet of a Vibrator!

Dana


----------



## terryr

Dana Taylor said:


> I love these. From Westerns, to Indians to Aliens. Come on Suzanne. Give us a snippet of a Vibrator!
> 
> Dana


Yes--and I loved your Eulogy over on Red Adept's thread. Snippet! (I just have to wait a few months before I can buy any more books. :/)


----------



## Dana Taylor

For the holidays Valerie Maarten put together a list of Indie Authors from Amazon that includes Romances, among others.

Check it out: http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1108DUARP28EE/ref=cm_lm_pthnk_view?ie=UTF8&lm_bb&tag=533633855-20

Dana Taylor
SHINY GREEN SHOES brings hope to a town down on it luck


----------



## 28612

A great thread, Dana -- thanks for starting and continuing it.

I'm just getting onto Kindleboards (this is my 2nd post!) -- I'll come back and actually tell some about my books a bit later, if that's okay.

Pat McL, the new kid


----------



## Dana Taylor

Patricia McLinn said:


> A great thread, Dana -- thanks for starting and continuing it.
> 
> I'm just getting onto Kindleboards (this is my 2nd post!) -- I'll come back and actually tell some about my books a bit later, if that's okay.
> 
> Pat McL, the new kid


Hi Pat--
Welcome to Kindleboards! At least you have conquered getting the bookcovers in your signature. That took me a bunch of tries. They look inviting. I'll be interested in reading your snippets.

Dana


----------



## 28612

Okay, here goes ... This is from PRINCIPAL OF LOVE, an e-book original. 

Josh is the high school principal in Drago, Illinois, and a single father of three -- Xena, Topher and Livvy. (Weird names explained in the book   ) Vanessa is CFO of a high-tech company and its point person on a charity project to build a computer lab in town. Josh is the town's rep on the project.  Fay is a high school student who's had an emergency. To let Josh go help her, Vanessa went several miles out of her comfort zone by looking after his kids for the evening.

* * * *
Josh had his key in the lock but hadn’t turned it when the door opened.

“You’ve been gone forever.” Xena took his briefcase, placing it beside the bookcase where he left his keys. 

"How’s Fay?”

“She’ll be okay. You did the right thing, but you should be in bed, Xena.” He shrugged out of his raincoat and hung it up. “Why are you still up?”

She rolled her eyes. “Like I would go to bed.”

Concern rose up. “Livvy?”

“She’s in bed, asleep. Finally.” 

His daughter’s disapproval said Vanessa hadn’t met Xena’s schedule. But few babysitters reached Xena’s lofty expectations. Josh’s concern ebbed. “Topher?”

“Oh, he’s having a fine time. Though he should have been in bed an hour ago.”

Halfway down the length of the living room, he became aware of low voices from the breakfast area. 
He stopped at the archway, taking in Vanessa and Topher, their heads close together. They were drawing on the same piece of paper, even though they had enough paper spread out to allow a score of pages each.

“They’ve been at it forever,” Xena said in disgust.

“At what?”

His daughter shrugged, disavowing any knowledge or interest.

“Vanessa?” Josh pitched his voice louder than usual. “How did it go?”

Topher jumped, looking not only startled but . . . wary?

Before he could double-check his son’s expression – or his own reaction to it – Vanessa’s acknowledgement of his presence caught his attention.

She raised her head as if in slow motion, blinking like she was waking up. When recognition came into her eyes, she smiled. 

At him. Directly into his eyes. Also like someone waking up. Like a woman waking up after a long, satisfying night, and giving her lover that special, intimate morning-after smile.

“Hi, Josh.” Her voice was morning-after husky, too. It brushed nerve-endings all through his body. “How’s Fay?”

“She’s doing okay. What are you two working on so intently?”

“A machine to wash babies.”

It was his turn to blink. “What?”

“Not newborn babies,” Vanessa amended. “They’re too delicate."

“They got this stupid idea from giving Livvy her bath,” Xena said, contradicting her earlier statement that she had no idea what they were doing. 

“But once they’re old enough to follow instructions,” Vanessa continued as if Xena hadn’t spoken.

“And you should see what she did to the kitchen,” Xena added.

“The kitchen?” Two steps to the side and he could see all the way into that room. “It looks fine.”

“Now, maybe,” Xena said scornfully, “but it was a disaster.”

“In fact,” Josh said, noticing gleaming surfaces. “It looks really good.”

“Topher helped,” Vanessa said. 

“Did you?” Josh smiled, but the boy didn’t raise his head.

“I better get to bed,” he said in his usual mumble.

“That’s a good idea,” Josh said. “You, too, Xena.”

His daughter glared, turned on her heel and pounded up the stairs. What was that about?

He was about to call her to come down and say good-night and thank you to Vanessa, when Vanessa’s words to Topher interrupted him.

“… so it could be an intriguing project for the Science Fair. Although, I do like your other ideas.”

“Science Fair? You’re planning to enter the Science Fair?” Topher wasn’t old enough to qualify automatically. 
“You’d have to get a waiver.”

“I haven’t decided. It’s not till spring.”

“I know, but if you want to, you’ll need a waiver.”

“I dunno,” Topher mumbled. He clutched the paper to his chest as he looked at Vanessa. “Good night, Ms. Irish. Thank you.”

He said those words distinctly. Then, as he passed Josh on the way to the stairway, he reverted to his usual mumble for a “Night.”

Josh sighed as he sank into Topher’s deserted spot beside Vanessa, who was organizing the remaining papers.

“You’ve definitely made a conquest,” he said.

Her eyes flashed to his, then away. “Topher?” Her would-be light tone carried a thread of strain. “If we get along well, that would barely bring me to the break-even point with your children.”

“Oh?” Edginess rose up. He’d had this conversation with women before.

“Livvy and I wrestled to a tie. Xena hates me.”

She said it with no heat, no emotion. But he knew his lines.  “I’m sure Xena doesn’t hate you. I’m sure she holds you in high regard–”

“If you believe that, I have to adjust my assessment of either your intelligence or your honesty.”

Taken aback, Josh met her eyes, and saw only facing-the-facts calm.

A spurt of sound escaped him. Part chuckle, part relieved sigh, part groan. He didn’t need to mollify this woman’s hurt feelings, or pretend his daughter adored her. He could be honest.


----------



## Beth O

Hi everyone,

I definitely recognize some names here. *Waving at Donna and Suzanne among others.* I write humorous women's fiction/chick lit. Some think chick lit is romance, others not. Here's a snippet from "How I Learned to Love the Walrus" and you can all judge for yourself:

Snippet:

I washed my hair first, then lathered up with the soap while the conditioner soaked in. I managed to shave both underarms and was working my way up my left leg when the hot water ran out. I towel dried myself faster than I ever had before, climbed back into my boots and coat, and dashed for the cabin.

I had three options: I could wait an hour for the solar heater to deliver more hot water to the shower, I could boil water on the stove then wait for it to cool, or I could finish shaving my legs with cold water in the sink. I figured the faster I finished shaving, the faster I could get dressed and warm up.

I pulled on my bra and panties, dropped my coat, and jumped up on the kitchen counter. With my legs stretched out over the sink, I quickly finished the left and had just lathered shaving cream on the right, when Ethan walked in.

He didn't say a word to me. He just poured himself more coffee, then turned around and stared.

"Would you mind," I finally said. "I'm shaving here."

"I can see that," he replied.

I don't wear flimsy, lacy underwear, so there's nothing you can see of me in my bra and panties that you can't see at the beach, but I still didn't like being openly stared at. "Haven't you ever seen a woman shave her legs before?"

"Not in the kitchen sink, no."

"I ran out of hot water in the shower," I said, as I turned on the faucet to rinse my razor. "At least in here I'm out of the wind."

He nodded and took a sip of from his mug.

I waited a few seconds, hoping he would leave on his own, yet he didn't appear to be in any rush. "Don't you have better things to do than stand here watching me shave?"

He pursed his lips together as if considering it, then shook his head. "You can't download porn on a satellite connection so I have to take what I can get."

I briefly considered threatening him, but since my pink daisy shaver wasn't exactly menacing, I decided my best option was to try to ignore him, and maybe he'd go away on his own. After all, watching someone shave their legs isn't exactly titillating. "Suit yourself," I said, and returned to the task at hand.

I'd just rounded my right knee when I nicked myself in the same spot I always do. As always, the blood started gushing immediately. I searched the counter for something to stop the bleeding, when Ethan ripped a paper towel off the spindle behind him and handed it to me.

"Thanks," I said, as I tore off a corner and stuck it to my skin. The white paper instantly turned red, and the blood trickled out from underneath, then the stream hit the shaving cream and the whole blob turned pink.

"Goddammit!"

"You need to put pressure on it."

"What are you, a doctor?"

"Yes."

I wasn't sure being a zoology professor counted, but I wasn't going to argue the point. "Yeah, but you work with animals, not people."

"We all bleed the same," he said, as he grabbed the rest of the paper towel, folded it into a thick square, and stuck it onto my wound. He held it in place with his thumb and let his fingers graze the back of my knee.

I leaned back on my elbows in an effort to put some distance between us. He was definitely invading my personal space again. But this time my response was much worse than a panic attack.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Hi everybody! Impressive signatures and excerpts.  I will be checking out your books!

I have a brand new Kindle and love it (must confess I have not named it yet), and am a brand new Kindle author too. My first book is a romantic comedy called Nothing but Trouble about opposites who attract.

Now, I'll be off to check out some indie romance novelists...

Cathy


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

I just caught up on the last two snippets, both having references to kitchen sinks in very different ways. Pat your idea of a "washing machines for babies" tickled my funny bone. And Beth, your "Walrus" title is terrific and the leg shaving snippet definitely captured my attention.

_I haven't posted a snippet on my rather neglected PRINCESS ROBIN. The tale is a spoofy twist on the Robin Hood myth with Robin now being a girl, the secret daughter of King Richard. This is the part of the first meeting between Robin and the hero, Simon, a knight masquarding as a court jester. They've been hiding together in a wardrobe from the Chancellor._

The room was empty.
"The Chancellor left several minutes ago, m'sweet closet mouse." The jester's baritone whisper vibrated against her ear.

With a quick intake of breath and a sudden withdrawal of her arms, Robin shoved his chest with all her might and sent the jester rolling out of the wardrobe. She scrambled out of the enclosure into the chamber. Fury and embarrassment overcame her as she realized she'd been so besotted by this interloper, this clown, that Lord Basil's exit had gone completely unnoticed.

She hissed at the jester as she straightened the dark woolen cloak that covered her shirt and breeches. Her hand pushed wild red hair out of her face. "Fiend! Thief! Bounder!"

The jester laughed, his white teeth shining in his darkly handsome face. His arms crossed over the bright jester's vest. "The wee mouse can speak. So what are you about? Thievery? Murder, perhaps? Were you planning on planting your knife in the heart of our illustrious Chancellor?"

Robin clamped her mouth tight, thinking. Best make the knave think she was about simple theft. She put on her poorest country accent. "I'm 'ere same as you, Sir. Just came to lift a bauble or two from the Prince's treasury. 'E won't miss a trifle and me poor sick mum needs a few coins for bread and such. There's plenty here for the two of us to pinch."

His eyes blinked in surprise. "You think I'm a common thief?"

"Well, ain't ye?"

He hesitated slightly and then smiled. "Of course. A thief, just like you. I must say nothing has pleasured my thieving soul as much as stealing a few kisses from you, my little country mouse."

Infuriated by the memory of her closet capitulation, the princess dropped her role-playing. "Stop calling me a mouse, you worthless fop."

He raised one ebony eyebrow and bowed slightly. "Forgive me. Perhaps we should be properly introduced. I am Sir Simon, entertainer to the royalty of the realm. And whom do I have the honor of addressing? "


----------



## 28612

These snippets are lots of fun. I sure had trouble trying to keep it at a decent length -- should have snipped my snippet better 

Oh, and Dana, I must confess, my first stab at a sig with book covers, had them all vertical.  A verrrry long sig.


----------



## cherylktardif

Hi Dana,

I have 2 romance novels available for Kindle users: Lancelot's Lady (a contemporary romantic suspense written under a pen name: Cherish D'Angelo) and Divine Intervention (a paranormal romantic suspense written under my regular name: Cheryl Kaye Tardif). I invite you to check them out, read a sample from Amazon or Smashwords and please do let me know what you think if you read them. Both have made multiple bestsellers lists.

And both are *on sale now for only .99 cents*. Happy Holidays! 

​
*Lancelot's Lady* - a contemporary romantic suspense

A Bahamas holiday from dying billionaire JT Lance, a man with a dark secret, leads palliative nurse Rhianna McLeod to Jonathan, a man with his own troubled past, and Rhianna finds herself drawn to the handsome recluse, while unbeknownst to her, someone with a horrific plan is hunting her down.

When palliative care nurse Rhianna McLeod is given a gift of a dream holiday to the Bahamas from her dying patient, billionaire JT Lance, Rhianna has no idea that her 'holiday' will include being stranded on a private island with Jonathan, an irritating but irresistibly handsome recluse. Or that she'll fall head over heels for the man.

Jonathan isn't happy to discover a drop-dead gorgeous redhead has invaded his island. But his anger soon turns to attraction. After one failed marriage, he has guarded his heart, but Rhianna's sudden appearance makes him yearn to throw caution to the wind.

To live fully in the present, Rhianna must resolve her own murky past, unravel the secret that haunts JT, foil the plans of a sleazy, blackmailing private investigator and help Jonathan find his muse. Only then can Rhianna find the love she's been searching for, and finally become...Lancelot's Lady.

*ON SALE NOW - $0.99 *(click on book cover above)

~*~

​
*Divine Intervention* - a paranormal romantic suspense

*Someone Is Leaving A Blazing Trail Of Corpses Behind...But Who?​*
_CFBI agent Jasmine McLellan is assigned a hot case―one that requires the psychic abilities of the PSI Division, a secret government agency located in the secluded town of Divine, BC._​
Jasi leads a psychically gifted team in the hunt for a serial arsonist―a murderer who has already taken the lives of three innocent people. Unleashing her gift as a Pyro-Psychic, Jasi is compelled toward smoldering ashes and enters the killer's mind. A mind bent on destruction and revenge.

Jasi's team, consisting of Psychometric Empath and profiler, Ben Roberts, and Victim Empath, Natassia Prushenko, is led down a twisting path of dark, painful secrets. Brandon Walsh, the handsome, smooth-talking Chief of Arson Investigations joins them in a manhunt that takes them across British Columbia―from Vancouver to Kelowna, Penticton and Victoria.

While impatiently sifting through the clues that were left behind, Jasi and her team realize that there is more to the third victim than meets the eye. Perhaps not all of the victims were that innocent. The hunt intensifies when they learn that someone they know is next on the arsonist's list.

The case heats to the boiling point as Jasi steps out of the flames&#8230;and into the fire. And in the heat of early summer, Agent Jasi McLellan discovers that a murderer lies in wait&#8230;much closer than she imagined.

_For fans of J.D. Robb or Kathy Reichs, and TV's Medium, Ghost Whisperer and CSI. _

*ON SALE NOW - $0.99 *(click on book cover above)

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## donna callea

It's a holiday miracle!

Red Adept liked "The Haircut, A New Year's Tale" and gave it 4 1/2 stars on her blog. I was really nervous waiting for the review to appear, since she's a very tough--yet fair-- critic.  She wasn't overly fond of my other book when she reviewed it several months ago. And I know romances aren't her favorite genre.  But she really liked "The Haircut."

Here are some snippets from the review, which she'll also eventually post on the book's Amazon page:

"I think the story had some pretty original messages for a holiday tale..."

"I especially enjoyed the idea of Misha, the New Year’s version of Santa..."

"I also enjoyed the ending, and the way some revelations made the story come full circle..."

"Tasha was wonderfully depicted as a young, innocent princess. She stayed in character throughout the story and had plenty of depth to evoke empathy in the reader..."

"Mike was my favorite character. I really felt sorry for him when he was concerned about having feelings for someone other than his deceased wife. Kind, gentle, and nervous himself, he was the perfect match for Tasha..."

"The eloquent writing style had a truly mellow feel to it that was perfect for this book..." 

Forgive me, Dana, et al.  I know you wanted snippets from our novels, not from reviews. But I'm really floating, and really wanted to share.

Donna


----------



## CathyQuinn

Congratulations on the great review, Donna. 

I so enjoy reading your snippets and checking out your books. I'll add snippets of mine when I get a minute.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, probably out shopping.

This thread grows more interesting everyday. The variety of stories, all under the heading of "romance" shows the creative spirit is well and alive on Kindleboards. Cheryl and Zob, your bookcovers are eye-catching.

I think the freedom of being "Indie" is reflected in the vast variety of cover art we are seeing. I remember going to an RWA conference a few years ago and there was a room filled with books to sell. The similarity in the bookcovers was mind-numbing. Many maidens with wavy hair and men on horses. Later, the books all went to headless men.

Happy holidays--
Dana Taylor

_Give "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" a look-see_


----------



## mamiller

Hello lovely readers and writers! I wonder if I can share a scene from my latest romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME

And with the curiosity and awe of a child, Emily crossed that concrete floor as if it were frozen, as if she was on top of the ice-crusted surface of some faraway planet. She approached the mammoth craft suspended by metal scaffolding, like a creature of the sea,

Mesmerized, Emily began to pace the perimeter, studying the fine details of craftsmanship. The vessel looked like an enormous silver manta, with its eyes formed by the bank of windows at the forward nose. The body of the ship flowed in aerodynamic waves as if even in these metal shackles it was gliding silently through the water, leaving the faintest of wakes.

Emily dared to step closer and stare up at the smooth, black underbelly. From this perspective she felt just as she had as a child in the Museum of Natural History, staring up at the blue whale suspended from the ceiling of the Hall of Ocean Life. She had felt so diminutive, like a tiny spec of plankton that would be inhaled without a thought.


----------



## 28612

Wahoo! After several days of limbo, all the Kindle versions of my Wyoming Wildflowers trilogy are now up on my Author page. 

Tried to update my sig, but the links aren't showing yet for link-maker (almost sounds like I know what I'm doing -- see, I write convincing fiction!)


----------



## Pamela

So many wonderful writers here. May I add Midnight Reflections.....










Julia's midnight reflections actually happened at four in the
morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man
sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome 
sleeping man had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. 
Now she was feeling guilty as hell.

Robin has become obsessed by Julia, knowing something besides her
attractiveness enchanted; an illusive mixture of sweetness and intelligence that
beckons. He's playing a role, hiding his true identity, trying to win her heart.

Julia is playing a dangerous role herself, working for the man she suspects 
of murder. She also suspects that Robin is much more than the simple 
mechanic he proclaims himself to be. Can she trust him?

Together they uncover information so inflammatory they are forced to flee a 
dangerous and angry politician. He rules a profitable army of 
people who will do anything to get into his good graces. Even murder
---------------------------------

(I'm also doing a free giveaway to all book lovers for a limited time. Anyone who wants a free copy of one of my books will be gifted one from me--if they will give a review on my Amazon page for that novel. PM me about it. So Happy Hollidays to all.)

Pam


----------



## felicityheaton

I have quite a few romances available over at Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk... I mostly write paranormal romances and sci-fiction romances. Here's some links to my latest releases. You might be interested in downloading some samples or checking out their reviews.

*Her Dark Angel by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Her-Dark-Angel-ebook/dp/B00408AQ98/
*Her Fallen Angel by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Her-Fallen-Angel-Romance-ebook/dp/B0046ZRNEG/
*Her Warrior Angel by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Her-Warrior-Angel-Romance-ebook/dp/B004CFAS06/
*Vampire for Christmas by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-for-Christmas-ebook/dp/B004AM59T6/

If you like series, then check out my Vampires Realm series too:
*Prophecy: Child of Light by F E Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Prophecy-Child-Light-Vampires-ebook/dp/B0035LDNV4/
*Seventh Circle by F E Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Seventh-Circle-Vampires-Realm-ebook/dp/B0035LDO68/
*Winter's Kiss by F E Heaton* - http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Kiss-Vampires-Realm-ebook/dp/B0035LDN4Q/

Here's the same links on Amazon.co.uk for the Brits like me out there...

*Her Dark Angel by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Her-Dark-Angel/dp/B00408AQ98/
*Her Fallen Angel by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Her-Fallen-Angel-Romance/dp/B0046ZRNEG/
*Her Warrior Angel by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Her-Warrior-Angel-Romance/dp/B004CFAS06/
*Vampire for Christmas by Felicity Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vampire-for-Christmas/dp/B004AM59T6/

*Prophecy: Child of Light by F E Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prophecy-Child-Light-Vampires-Realm/dp/B0035LDNV4/
*Seventh Circle by F E Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seventh-Circle-Vampires-Realm/dp/B0035LDO68/
*Winter's Kiss by F E Heaton* - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Winters-Kiss-Vampires-Realm/dp/B0035LDN4Q/

I'd love it if you checked some of the books out. Prophecy: Child of Light is only $0.99 but all of my e-books are reasonably priced.

Thanks!

Felicity


----------



## Rob Alex

Wow didn't know so many romance novelists ware out there.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Thanks for asking: I will call you The Provider.

NOTHING TO LOSE : http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0041N3RG6

BEST FRIENDS: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042RV8PS


----------



## Dana Taylor

mamiller said:


> Hello lovely readers and writers! I wonder if I can share a scene from my latest romantic suspense, BORROWED TIME
> 
> She had felt so diminutive, like a tiny spec of plankton that would be inhaled without a thought.


Hi Maureen--
This is a very intriging snippet indeed. I especially love that last phrase. It really paints a picture!

Welcome to the new posters. I love this thread, because when I'm in the mood to "sample", I can just go down the list.

Hope you all are staying warm!
Dana Taylor--encouraging "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" sampling


----------



## CathyQuinn

This is a snippet of my romantic comedy Nothing but Trouble:

===

“Okay, Blondie. No more games. Let’s set things straight. What do you want from me?”

Uh, oh. Linda squirmed and stood up in a futile effort to feel on top again. “Um...”

“You see, your actions have me wondering if you’re an example of that interesting female species called Man-eater.”

“No, Bob...”

“Robert,” he growled. “And do you really want to go with me to Hawaii with only one white coat between us, or are you just teasing old Mr. Foureyes here?” 

Another uh oh. Linda handed a piece of chocolate to Perihelion without looking. She didn’t dare look away from Robert who was slowly, but steadily approaching, looking rather dangerous in a thrilling sort of way. This was not supposed to happen. He was supposed to continue to sulk and brood and roll his eyes at her outrageous flirting. 

“Because if you are, I warn you, sooner or later I will call your bluff.”

Each sentence had brought him one step closer and the water she had thrown over him was plastering his white T-shirt to his torso. The discarded lab coat no longer hid the fact that the T-shirt was tucked into some very tight fitting blue jeans. And his hair, usually neatly combed, was a rumpled mess.

All in all, discounting the fact that he was surrounded by microscopes, test tubes and all sorts of strange nerdish things, he didn’t look like that nerd anymore. She wasn’t sure if that was a good or a bad sign. All she knew was that he was wreaking havoc on her insides. 

“Actually, I think I will make it sooner, if you don’t mind.”

The bars on the chimp cage were pressing at her shoulders. She couldn’t back away and he was so close she could feel the warmth of his body and smell his subtle cologne, interlaced with the foreign smell of some kind of chemical. The chemical she could have expected, the cologne she had not, and somehow the combination was too much for her system. He knees were turning to jelly and he wasn’t even touching her.

The hunter had become the hunted. 

Behind her, four leathery hands grabbed at the candy wrappers in her suddenly lifeless hands.

Robert removed his glasses and carelessly tossed them on the counter, then wrapped his fingers around the bars on each side of her face. He was just inches away, his eyes probing deep into hers. “Okay. No glasses, no lab coat, just you and me. What will it be, Miss Stevens? Kiss or run?”

Linda looked up into his eyes, for the first time seeing them without the distortion of his glasses. They were a curious color that seemed to shift between bluish green and greenish blue. They also held a peculiar combination of irritation, amusement and challenge, along with something she couldn’t categorize as anything but potential lust. 

She swallowed. Robert was definitely more than she had bargained for. He wasn’t a cute nerd; he was turning out to be one hell of a male specimen, complete with macho arrogance when pushed. And boy, had she pushed, she admitted to herself. She’d done nothing but push, poke and prod him ever since the first time they had met.

And now he was three inches away and offering a kiss that, based on the sizzle crackling between them right now, would singe her eyebrows, curl her toes and give the chimps some very interesting lessons about human peculiarities. 

Under the circumstances, there was only one logical course of action for a normal red-blooded woman with seduction on her mind. 

She ducked under his arm and ran.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Cathy--

This is a fun scene.  Seduction in a lab and that wonderful Clark-Kent-morphs-into-Superman theme.  Love your pretty covers, too!

Dana


----------



## joshtremino

Echelon Press is releasing a book called Dream Runner next March. It's about a boy who hunts the monsters that feed on people's dreams. He thinks he's stuck, alone in his quest until he finds someone with his same abilities.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Thanks Dana.   I have had a Clark Kent  / Superman crush since I was about eight years old...  

I can't afford to buy cover design and I know my covers are somewhat generic, but I'm glad you think they're pretty! It's the best I can do for now, but perhaps not ideal for attracting romance readers...


----------



## ketadiablo

Keta Diablo's Romance INDIE Books:

*Dust and Moonlight*, Erotic Fantasy, KINDLE: http://www.amazon.com/Dust-and-Moonlight-ebook/dp/B0039IT1VO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_11










*About the book:*
Balion, Prince of Locke Cress, waited a long time for the forest nymph with lavender eyes to come to him. The dreams told him it was just a matter of time. What they hadn't told him was that he'd lose his heart to the strange creature from another world.

After the serial killer attacks Kira, she awakes in a strange land. Now, she's running for her life from wild boars, wizards, and sorcerers, not to mention a Prince that makes her body melt in all the wrong places. Facing extraordinary circumstances as the evil plots unfold, Kira fights for her life, and for a love that neither time nor distance can ever dispel from her soul.

* * *
*HOLDING ON TO HEAVEN*, Erotic Romance Historical

AMAZON KINDLE: http://www.amazon.com/Holding-on-to-Heaven-ebook/dp/B003HC9BCG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3










*About the Book:*

When the blazing fires of revolt ravage the countryside, Lauren and Sage McCain are trapped amid the flames of destiny. The Civil War has crumbled a Nation, and the Dakota Sioux uprising has turned southern Minnesota into a violent battlefield.

Holding on to Heaven is a story of love between two men and a woman, love between siblings, and love that crosses all boundaries and forges all cultures.

Follow Keta's Erotic Romance Blog: http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com

*INDIE AUTHORS:* follow me on Twitter and let's cross-promote: http://twitter.com/ketadiablo/url]


----------



## Dana Taylor

joshtremino said:


> Echelon Press is releasing a book called Dream Runner next March. It's about a boy who hunts the monsters that feed on people's dreams. He thinks he's stuck, alone in his quest until he finds someone with his same abilities.


Good ol' Echelon Press! Karen Syed published my first two books. This sounds interesting--a romance between dream runners?

Say--Romancers--where are you finding the most effective places for promoting for your books?

Dana Taylor
Romantic comedy: Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New today.

Listen to Your Heart

World War I - Lena Manning is barely 20 years old and already a war widow with a baby on the way. Her church takes care of her, gives her employment and wraps her in its secure world. When the bishop appoints a new pastor, a young, handsome widower, she is forced to seek other employment to avoid any hint of scandal.

Her new job as social secretary to the wife of a wealthy New York banker thrusts her into a seductive world of money and privilege. When the son of the house pursues her, he awakens feelings she thought long dead.

Can she survive his secrets or will fear send her running back to the security of her church and the pastor who waits for her there?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> New today.
> 
> Listen to Your Heart


Congratulations, Gertie! I know your work is doing really well. You must be cultivating loyal readers.

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Congratulations, Gertie! I know your work is doing really well. You must be cultivating loyal readers.
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana. I hope I can keep up the pace.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

Shattered Images is 80% love and romance. Try it you might like something different.


----------



## Cavaguy

Victoria lane said:


> Shattered Images is 80% love and romance. Try it you might like something different.


Mine is a contemporary romance so I'm not sure it qualifies or maybe it does

s


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cavaguy said:


> Mine is a contemporary romance so I'm not sure it qualifies or maybe it does
> 
> s


Romance is romance is romance. This is what RWA has to say.

About the Romance Genre
Romance fiction is smart, fresh and diverse. Whether you enjoy contemporary dialogue, historical settings, mystery, thrillers or any number of other themes, there's a romance novel waiting for you!

Two basic elements comprise every romance novel: a central love story and an emotionally-satisfying and optimistic ending.

A Central Love Story: The main plot centers around two individuals falling in love and struggling to make the relationship work. A writer can include as many subplots as he/she wants as long as the love story is the main focus of the novel.

An Emotionally-Satisfying and Optimistic Ending: In a romance, the lovers who risk and struggle for each other and their relationship are rewarded with emotional justice and unconditional love.

Romance novels may have any tone or style, be set in any place or time, and have varying levels of sensuality-ranging from sweet to extremely hot. These settings and distinctions of plot create specific subgenres within romance fiction.


----------



## Cavaguy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Romance is romance is romance. This is what RWA has to say.
> 
> About the Romance Genre
> Romance fiction is smart, fresh and diverse. Whether you enjoy contemporary dialogue, historical settings, mystery, thrillers or any number of other themes, there's a romance novel waiting for you!
> 
> Two basic elements comprise every romance novel: a central love story and an emotionally-satisfying and optimistic ending.
> 
> A Central Love Story: The main plot centers around two individuals falling in love and struggling to make the relationship work. A writer can include as many subplots as he/she wants as long as the love story is the main focus of the novel.
> 
> An Emotionally-Satisfying and Optimistic Ending: In a romance, the lovers who risk and struggle for each other and their relationship are rewarded with emotional justice and unconditional love.
> 
> Romance novels may have any tone or style, be set in any place or time, and have varying levels of sensuality-ranging from sweet to extremely hot. These settings and distinctions of plot create specific subgenres within romance fiction.


Great stuff; And in the biggest growing kindle market--now's the time to write it
steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm so bad. I love what I write and this novelette is one of my favorites. $0.99



Only In My Dreams - A Novelette by Margaret Lake

Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.

Sample http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004183LLC


----------



## Cavaguy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm so bad. I love what I write and this novelette is one of my favorites. $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> Only In My Dreams - A Novelette by Margaret Lake
> 
> Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.
> 
> Sample http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B004183LLC


You'll get one of those warning emails i got

s


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cavaguy said:


> You'll get one of those warning emails i got
> 
> s


What did I do and who will send me a warning?


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

My debut novel *Vestal Virgin* is romantic suspense set in ancient Rome. 
*Introductory priced at .99 cents through January 1
*
Here's a description:

Elissa Rubria Honoria is a Vestal Virgin--priestess of the sacred flame, a visionary, and one of the most powerful women in Rome. Vestals are sacrosanct, sworn to chastity on penalty of death, but the emperor, Nero, holds himself above the law. He pursues Elissa, engaging her in a deadly game of wits and sexuality. Or is Elissa really the pursuer? She stumbles on dark secrets. No longer trusting Roman gods, she follows a new god, Jesus of Nazareth, jeopardizing her life and the future of The Roman Empire.

•* New York Times bestselling author Terry Brooks says, 
"...a writer of real talent...a promising new voice."

• New York Times bestselling author Tess Gerritsen says, 
"Suzanne Tyrpak weaves a spell that utterly enchants and delights. Her writing is pure magic."
*
• A torrid tale of love, honor, and sacrifice pitted against horrific acts of murder, betrayal, and depravity. Rife with intrigue and brimming with exquisite detail, Vestal Virgin is a deftly paced masterpiece of historical fiction. I hope Tyrpak is planning another foray into this ancient world . . . and soon!
- Eldon Thompson, author of The Divine Talisman

Please check it out!

Happy Holidays!
Suzanne


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

Somwomana is not in the romance field but about all women and their problems.


----------



## Dana Taylor

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> My debut novel *Vestal Virgin* is romantic suspense set in ancient Rome.
> *Introductory priced at .99 cents through January 1
> *
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> Suzanne


Suzanne--you've got me intrigued. First you're writing about Dating Your Vibrator and then jump to the Roman Empire and Vestal Virgins. Obviously, you are not writing the same book over and over. I'm going to have to check you out!

Dana Taylor, author of Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance
_Let's be Facebook Friends :http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_


----------



## Cavaguy

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What did I do and who will send me a warning?


I got one for plugging my book out of the Book Bizzare

so now I don't do it--even though it's really good

s


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cavaguy said:


> I got one for plugging my book out of the Book Bizzare
> 
> so now I don't do it--even though it's really good
> 
> s


Yes, but this IS the Book Bazaar. I never ever plug outside the BB.


----------



## inknbeans

Your Kindle may have been a Valentine gift to you, but it's a Christmas gift to me. Thank you for letting me mention my books; all contemporary relationship fiction:

_A Plane Proposal_ - A crash is generally defined as two objects colliding with enough force to cause damage, but Lindsey and Garnet effect damage by walking away from one another. When they meet again, seven years later, they must deal with their past in the middle of industrial sabotage and terrorist threats. In this story, love might not get a chance to find a way.

_Wife in the Mirror_ - Frances had lived her life in the shadow of beautiful parents and small town ambitions. A lucky raffle ticket opens a new window; a wide, new world. That world has its shadows, too, and one of them casts a long, dark, and strangely familiar shape over her, a shape that rewrites her history. Can it change her future, as well?

_Learning To Be Irish_ - Daire's grandfather left her more than a house in Ireland. He left her a passport to her heritage, how to make happiness with harp strings and a pocketful of emeralds. He might have also left her the one man who could teach her what it meant to be Irish.

_Calling All Hearts_ - Scottie McArdle had a police pedigree. The blue was in her blood, her devotion was to the badge. There was nothing else in her life but the People of New York City, until the day she found herself in the line of a different kind of duty; meeting a man who wanted her to protect him from himself, to serve his need not to die alone. In exchange she would have wealth, power, children, but no love?

_No Greater Love_ - How much would you sacrifice for love? If you had the power to protect someone you loved, even if it meant he'd hate you forever, would you?

_The Lady Must Decline_ - She left her pleasant, orderly life to rescue her brother before he ruined his. Killers, cops and queens conspired to shatter her world and change her view of everything...including herself.

And my Christmas themed _Cactus & Mistletoe_ - From the Northeast of England to the Southwest of the United States, a young woman determined to keep a deathbed promise and bring home her only living relative. In her pursuit of her late sister's son, she finds herself spending Christmas surrounded by cactus and strangers in an earthship beneath the Arizona desert.

All seven are available at Amazon and other outlets for Kindle.

Thank you and happy Christmas.

Emjae

inknbeans.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Welcome Emjae

I'll admit I've tried to find you on the web before, but misread the name--inkbeans s/b inkNbeans.com, which makes a lot more sense. Found you! Looks like you have an interesting array of choices. Feel free to post some snippets now and again.

Happy Holidays--
Dana Taylor
Cuddle up with Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance

_Let's be Facebook Friends http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1053614345_


----------



## inknbeans

Dana,

Thank you for the gracious welcome.

I will share a little bit of my Christmas story, _Cactus & Mistletoe_:

It wasn't that Emma had never been kissed, but it was true she had never been kissed like that, and certainly not by someone like him. Once again, her mental feet were flying to pack and escape, but for once, her physical feet remained resolutely in place. After a moment, she let habit take over, and she began the preparations for hot cereal. You must go, Emma, she repeated for what seemed the thousandth time since her arrival, but something inside her seemed to have settled, was comfortable, was eager and insistent upon staying. As she stirred porridge she could imagine herself stirring porridge in that kitchen for the rest of her life, and it was not in any way a depressing image.

After a little while, Sammy hopped in. Hopping, literally, because while he wore one riding boot, and presumably a sock, his other foot was bare and the floor was cold. "The snow's still here," he announced, excitedly.

"Yes, I know." Emma smiled encouragingly. "Where is your other shoe?"

Sammy looked at his hands. "I left it in my room. Dad told me to get some breakfast quick so we could go." He pulled himself up onto a stool.

"Well, I think we can risk another moment's delay so you can wear two shoes to go riding. Go on. Get your other shoe and I'll put your porridge in a bowl."

"Porridge?" He wrinkled his nose. "Like in the Three Bears?"

"Yes. Now, go on before I call you Goldilocks."

He hopped out again, giggling.

She filled his bowl, and remembering her dislike of porridge as a little girl, stirred a little jam in for flavor. 
She was getting milk from the refrigerator when Sawyer returned, in jeans, a thick pullover, shaved and hair properly combed. "Emma, I'm - I'm sorry about what happened," he began hesitantly.

"Shh," she warned, expecting Sammy back any moment. "Nothing more to be said about it," she went on, pouring some milk into Sammy's bowl. "There you are. Isn't it much better with two shoes on?"

"Why is it purple?" Sammy asked, climbing back onto the stool. He sniffed it. "It smells grapey."

"Because I put some jam in it. Eat it up. Your dad's in a hurry."

Sammy took a big spoonful.

"Remember the three bears," Emma warned. "Test it before you take a big hot bite."

Sammy blew loudly and wetly over the spoon. "Aren't you coming?" he asked, before shoveling the porridge into his mouth.

"I have some things I need to do," she returned, filling a bowl for Sawyer.

"Don't I get jam, too?" Sawyer protested. "And it's early yet. We can ride and be back in plenty of time for you to do whatever you need."

She put the jam pot in front of him. "No, really, I&#8230;" the force of their combined stares was really beyond her defenses. "All right, all right. I'll go, but you'll have to wait a few minutes while I eat and dress."

"Yay!" Sammy yelled and he and his father clinked spoons the way men might clink glasses to seal a deal.

Is that too long to be a snippet? I don't know the rules of snippetting. At any rate, thank you for letting me share. If you're interested in a different sort of romance, told from the hero's perspective, while he shambles through life after his wife departed, a romance where the reader isn't even sure who the heroine is 'til the end of the book, try Circle City Blues, by my fellow Bean, Susan Wells Bennett.

Thank you again, and come and visit us at the website soon. We've got a beautiful Christmas card there from all of us.

Emjae

inknbeans.com


----------



## Ben Sussman

Although it's not a romance, I've gotten high marks from romance enthusiasts because of my novel's strong female lead. Here's the pitch for THE FOUR HORSEMEN:

They are real. They are the harbingers of the Apocalypse. And only one woman stands between them and us. THE FOUR HORSEMEN is a race-against-the-clock thriller starring Andie Sullivan. As the world's only "culturalist," she is employed by corporations and wealthy individuals to break through the barriers with any culture around the globe. Now, she faces the most challenging and dangerous assignment of her career. Hired by a ruthless businessman to infiltrate the mysterious tribe who serve as the protectors of the Four Horsemen's ancient secret, Andie is plunged into a mysterious world where every answer only opens the door to more questions. With a shadowy government force and a brutal terrorist also vying for the Horsemen's unfathomable power, Andie must collect them all and unlock their mysteries before time runs out.

Link to buy (Kindle & Print): http://www.amazon.com/THE-FOUR-HORSEMEN-ebook/dp/B003XKNG1E/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1280508886&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## MoriahJovan

Oh, wow, I hadn't seen this thread before. And, like inknbeans, I consider it a Christmas gift. I have two:










_The Proviso_ (Book 1) (This is 3 romances in one story arc, so it's kind of a steal at $4.99.)



> Knox Hilliard's uncle killed his father to marry his mother and gain control of the family's Fortune 100 company. Knox is set to inherit it on his 40th birthday, provided he has a wife and an heir.
> 
> Then, after his bride is murdered on their wedding day, Knox refuses to fulfill the proviso at all. When a brilliant law student catches his attention, he knows must wait until after his 40th birthday to pursue her-but he may not be able to resist her that long.
> 
> Sebastian Taight, eccentric financier, steps between Knox and his uncle by initiating a hostile takeover. When Sebastian is appointed trustee of a company in receivership, he falls hard for its beautiful CEO. She has secrets that involve his uncle, but his secret could destroy any chance he has with her.
> 
> Giselle Cox exposed the affair that set her uncle's plot in motion-twenty years ago. He's burned Giselle's bookstore and had her shot because it is she who holds his life in her hands. Then she runs into a much bigger problem: A man who takes her breath away, who can match and dominate her, whose soul is as scarred as his body.
> 
> Knox, Sebastian, and Giselle: Three cousins at war with an uncle who will stop at nothing to keep Knox's inheritance. Never do they expect to find allies-and love-on the battlefield.












_Stay_ (Book 2):



> At 12, Vanessa Whittaker defied her family to save 17-year-old bad boy Eric Cipriani from wrongful imprisonment and, possibly, death. She'd hoped for a "thank you" from him, a kiss on the cheek, but before she could grow up and grow curves, he left town.
> 
> Fourteen years later, Vanessa is a celebrity chef at the five-star Ozarks resort she built. Eric is the new Chouteau County prosecutor on his way to the White House.
> 
> Four hours apart and each tied to their own careers, their worlds have no reason to intersect until a funeral brings Vanessa back to Chouteau County, back to face the man for whom she'd risked so much, the only man she ever wanted-
> 
> -the only man she can't have.


The third book in the series, _Magdalene_ will be out on April 24, 2011 (Easter Sunday).












> I didn't go into prostitution because I was desperate; I did it because I was bored: Bored of my hausfrau existence, bored of my husband both in bed and out, bored of my ingrate daughters who don't (yet) understand what it means to be the sacrificial lamb in the nuclear family setup and that being a wife and mother can be its own category of prostitution. They will. And I'll laugh.
> 
> I was never the stereotypical whore with a heart of gold, which seems to be used as point and counterpoint: If you're pure in heart, being a whore is tolerable, forgivable even; if you're just a mercenary bitch who likes sex and, moreover, getting paid for it, it's the unforgivable sin. Ultimately, however, I had to choose my customers on their ability to pay my exorbitant prices and leave the good sex to my carefully selected lovers.
> 
> I didn't quit prostitution for some sort of wish fulfillment of born-again virginity; I quit because I was bored. Fucking for money involves a certain amount of acting ability and while I'm a very good actress (thus, a very good whore), it takes some amount of concentration that is not usually conducive to having a real orgasm.
> 
> With a healthy bank account, one ex-husband whose current partner sports genitalia similar to his, four grown daughters, and my forty-third birthday on the horizon with professional ennui setting in, I had to find something else to do.


Even though they're in a series, they all stand alone. But while you CAN read them in any order, I don't recommend it, as they're chronologically in order.

Thanks again for the opportunity to post!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello from Soggy So. California--

I don't know if anyone else is closely reading all these entries, but I am, and all the creativity is so exciting. Moriah, your covers are exquisite and the snippet from your upcoming "Magdelene" has such attitude! I mean, where does your character go from there? Intriguing...

Happy Holidays--

Dana Taylor
PRINCESS ROBIN, there's a feisty new leader in Sherwood Forest

_Be my Facebook Friend: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_


----------



## MoriahJovan

Well, thank you, Dana!

As for Cassie (the Magdalene character), she turns to restructuring corporations. That's how she meets the hero.


----------



## Dana Taylor

With all the new Kindles that people received for Christmas, there is a wide variety of sampling opportunities on this thread. I'm hoping my "Devil Moon" finds a wide audience this year. What are some new releases coming soon?

Dana Taylor


----------



## Ruth Harris

I'm a NYTimes bestselling author whose books have sold millions of copies. Some readers consider my novels romances, others call them women's fiction, more than one reviewer has called them "unputdownable." I've been praised by Rona Jaffe and compared to Joan Didion; excerpted in Cosmopolitan magazine, selected by the Doubleday Book Club and the Book-of-the-Month Club; published in hard cover and mass market paperback. In any case, whatever the label or format, my books are about women, their personal lives, their professional lives, the challenges they encounter and how they confront them.

I am just beginning to make my books available in e-versions for $2.99 and am looking forward to connecting with a whole new group of readers.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Welcome Ruth and "Peter". It's interesting that authors with more experience are jumping onboard this train now. The LA Times ran a front page story on Sunday that began quoting Jon Konrath and his departure fron Hyperion to go "Indie." My husband said, "I can't believe that is considered front page news." But, times they are a-changing. I enjoy hitting my "try a sample" button with great frequency!

Dana Taylor
_Get moonstruck--Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana Taylor said:


> Welcome Ruth and "Peter". It's interesting that authors with more experience are jumping onboard this train now. The LA Times ran a front page story on Sunday that began quoting Jon Konrath and his departure fron Hyperion to go "Indie." My husband said, "I can't believe that is considered front page news." But, times they are a-changing. I enjoy hitting my "try a sample" button with great frequency!
> 
> Dana Taylor
> _Get moonstruck--Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


Hi Dana...thanks for the nice welcome! I've been frustrated over the years by the fact that publishers rarely exploit an author's backlist (except in the case of mega-stars) so I reverted rights when I had the chance but had no idea what, exactly, I would do with them. Then came the Kindle and the e-revolution _et voilà_!


----------



## Rob Alex

So many great topics here and they all seem so wonderful I must say.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Ruth Harris said:


> Hi Dana...thanks for the nice welcome! I've been frustrated over the years by the fact that publishers rarely exploit an author's backlist (except in the case of mega-stars) so I reverted rights when I had the chance but had no idea what, exactly, I would do with them. Then came the Kindle and the e-revolution _et voilà_!


Hi Ruth--As a reader, I've been frustrated when I can't find some of my favorite author's "old stuff." One of my favorite's is Barbara Samuel. Last week I downloaded one of her early works that lists Amazon as the publisher. I think we'll be seeing a lot of treasures being dug up out of obscurity.

The challenge for us "indies" is the time problems of being author, editor, publisher and marketer. So many projects--so little time!

Dana Taylor
_Get moonstruck--Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Romance is romance is romance. This is what RWA has to say....


I think some of us who write certain genres are still a little afraid to tread into romance groups - especially those mentioning RWA. I could have attended two meetings in my area free of charge with no invite needed from a current member. I was too afraid to go. Chicken = me. 

Healing Touch is chick-lit, mom-lit, hen-lit, etc&#8230; I'm not sure what to call it. Amazon doesn't even have a chick-lit category. My works in progress also fall into chick-lit type genres. Has anyone heard of belly bump books? Chick lit with babies! Or what about sassy vampires? vamp-lit?? OK, I'm making that up. I have stories along these lines started as well.

I find myself floundering, wondering... should I just call them romance? Are they even considered romance? Maybe the key is the love story underneath it all.

I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Jenna


----------



## Ruth Harris

_I think we'll be seeing a lot of treasures being dug up out of obscurity.
_

@ Dana...I certainly hope so. There's been so much excellent fiction written for and about women that would be of interest to today's readers. I haven't checked (time as you point out is limited) but writers like Rona Jaffe, Barbara Taylor Bradford, Joyce Elbert, Penny Vincenzi (she's English), Jilly Cooper (also a Brit) come to mind immediately but there are so many others, too

_I think some of us who write certain genres are still a little afraid to tread into romance groups...I find myself floundering, wondering... should I just call them romance? Are they even considered romance? Maybe the key is the love story underneath it all. 
_

@ Jenna...I'm struggling with this issue too. I write what's usually referred to as "women's fiction." In my mind, the difference between women's fiction, chick lit and romance is that romance is primarily concerned with a woman's passionate/erotic life and relationships. Women's fiction, chick lit, etc. is about women's romantic life but equally about her professional and/or family life as well as the challenges she faces as a result of the social and cultural dynamics of her times (a particular interest of mine). I list my titles under women's fiction and contemporary fiction but also as romance because, viewed broadly, the categories seem to overlap & it's a way of reaching an audience of female readers.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Jenna:
Don't be afraid to tread into romance-oriented groups! I've been a member of RWA since it's inception in the 80's and they are all very friendly people. And the romance industry really accommodates almost any kind of book--with the only real requirements being a "happy ending" and at least a sub-plot with a touch of romance. And who doesn't like happy endings? 

Really, though, they are a fabulous bunch of folks and very welcoming. I've never met a romance-oriented group who didn't welcome me, even though the romance in my books tends to be more of a subplot to a central mystery, and almost always on the "sweet" side (read: not explicit).

So go ahead and at least stick your big-toe in, it may surprise you!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello--

Picking up the discussion from Jenna, Amy & Ruth. I think we are seeing the genre walls falling down via the e-book revolution. There are no clearly marked shelves to wander and browse. Yet, it makes finding new favorites a challenge. And what about writers who don't write the same genre every time? Do we have to go the way of "pen names," as has been traditionally done?

This is a big question for me. I have romantic comedies out right now. But, I wrote them several years ago. My upcoming stuff all reflects my experiences in areas of energy healing and alternative medicine. Will people accept such completely different work from the same author? How do we find our audiences?

I'm thinking developing target-market blogs and facebook pages is a good start. I guess we need to some how break out of the pack by establishing our unique "branding". Ah, the challenges!

Dana Taylor
_Smile with "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"_


----------



## JennaAnderson

Amy Corwin said:


> Jenna:
> Don't be afraid to tread into romance-oriented groups! I've been a member of RWA since it's inception in the 80's and they are all very friendly people. And the romance industry really accommodates almost any kind of book--


This would be a good goal for 2011. It would push me outside my comfort zone 125%.

Dreaming up the stories is the easy part. Once the first word is put down on paper... watch out. Ha ha


----------



## Amy Corwin

Those are very valid and difficult points to address.
Much of it is definitely ensuring you have at least one blog and a website that clearly distinguishes what you write, and if applicable, what names you write it under.

I, personally, think readers are smart enough to read a book blurb and figure out if it is their kind of book or not, so genre hopping doesn't necessarily mean a problem if you use one "pen name". A good example is Georgette Heyer. She wrote historical romances, historicals, contemporary stories like Barren Corn which were not really romances, and mysteries. She used the same name, throughout, and left it to the reader to decide which genres to select from.  I like both her mysteries and historical romances (although I prefer the less romance-y romances LOL) and I'm glad she wrote under the same name so I could find her books more easily.

Other writers have elected to use different names for different genres, but since even they tend to link them all together from one master site, I'm not sure what the point really is. Readers tend to like multiple genres and if they find a writer whose style they like, they may wish to obtain books in other genres.

Having more names does mean having more difficulties building up audiences as you have to "start fresh" with each name, and then there are all the technical challenges, i.e. acquiring domain names, websites, links, etc. 

Personally, I've made the decision to use one pen name, regardless of genre. I figure whatever readers I get will be smart enough to decide which books/genres they like, or don't like and won't buy books in genres they don't want to read.


----------



## Ruth Harris

@Dana, Jenny & Amy...



> I think we are seeing the genre walls falling down via the e-book revolution.


Dana, I think you made a crucial point right here at the beginning of your post. I'm just beginning to digitize my fiction which is all the same genre -- women's fiction -- so I'm hardly much of an expert but I tend to agree with Amy and think using one name for all one's work might trump the genre questions. I suspect the covers themselves -- different looks for different genres -- + the blurbs might be all we and our readers need. Our readers will be able to find us more easily and then can decide whether or not they want to read our mysteries, romances or whatever else we might choose to publish.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Ruth Harris said:


> @Dana, Jenny & Amy...
> 
> Dana, I think you made a crucial point right here at the beginning of your post. I'm just beginning to digitize my fiction which is all the same genre -- women's fiction -- so I'm hardly much of an expert but I tend to agree with Amy and think using one name for all one's work might trump the genre questions. I suspect the covers themselves -- different looks for different genres -- + the blurbs might be all we and our readers need. Our readers will be able to find us more easily and then can decide whether or not they want to read our mysteries, romances or whatever else we might choose to publish.


Ruth - Very good point and good tips. I would think a penname may be a good idea if you are going from middle grade books to horror/occult or religious fiction to erotica. The covers alone would be enough to separate the two bodies of work but perhaps we wouldn't want to distract a reader or potential reader with outside factors.

Dana - if your readers like your style, feel your writing is smooth, etc... they will already have that in mind when picking up your new work. Part of the battle in gaining a satisfied reader is already done.

Jenna


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

I think we're on the same page here. Forget the pen names and find other ways to differentiate our work. I have a hard enough time remembering "user names" and "passwords"! Here on Kindleboards I've decided to consolidate threads and feature my rom comedies in one place. My upcoming stuff will go on another.

Dana
_Smile with Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I'm going to jump in with a definition that I got from an agent a few years ago:

_Chic-Lit is a book written in first person with a breezey, often snarky, voice. The MC will be a twenty-something female who shops for expensive clothing - or works in the clothing industry. The main part of the story is about men, sex and shopping - with lots of alcohol. _

Once my nose grew back, I never called any of my work 'Chic-lit' again.

Later on her blog I saw she pronounced _"Don't send me any Chic-lit - Chic-lit is dead."_

That time I didn't lose my nose.  It is for this reason that I suggest 'Women's Fiction' is a nice safe genre. Nobody will bit your nose off if you call your book 'Women's Fiction.'

Ask me, sometime, why I no longer query agents....I like my nose.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Let's see if I can remember a joke about agents:

A writer arrives home to find fire trucks surrounding its smouldering remains. She asks what happened. A fireman tells her, "You agent came to your house, killed your dog, set the fire and shot your husband."

The writer looks dazed, "My agent came to my house?"

I had an agent for about a year, but I could never find her! Sigh.

Dana Taylor


----------



## JennaAnderson

K.A. - that's a great story. I think agents have also been saying for a while now that readers are tired of vampire or paranormal books. Someone better notify Amanda Hocking that selling 109,000 ebooks in Dec was a fluke. 



I love leaving things up to the reader.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hi Dana: 

I was just cruising around the Kindle boards and noticed your post. I hope it's not too late to do some "self-promoting". I noticed that alot of the other threads said not to self-promote, so this is really nice. I'm having a hard time figuring it out though. I'm not exactly a computer geru, so I hope I didn't make too many mistakes. I hope my cover appears here, somehow. I'm not sure how to zap it in.

I put my first novel on Kindle on Jan 1, 2011. It's called Black & White, by Nicki Lynn Justice.

Here's the blurb:

Thirty-four year old Jillian Kendall, Centurotech’s corporate attorney, certainly hopes that the strange events that have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her! 

Thanks,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## K. A. Jordan

JennaAnderson said:


> K.A. - that's a great story. I think agents have also been saying for a while now that readers are tired of vampire or paranormal books. Someone better notify Amanda Hocking that selling 109,000 ebooks in Dec was a fluke.


Hehehe - I hope Amanda never queried that particular agent. I only made THAT mistake once.


----------



## Rob Alex

The kindle has opened the door wide for those independent authors.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> Hi Dana:
> 
> I was just cruising around the Kindle boards and noticed your post. I hope it's not too late to do some "self-promoting". I noticed that alot of the other threads said not to self-promote, so this is really nice. I'm having a hard time figuring it out though. I'm not exactly a computer geru, so I hope I didn't make too many mistakes. I hope my cover appears here, somehow. I'm not sure how to zap it in.
> 
> I put my first novel on Kindle on Jan 1, 2011. It's called Black & White, by Nicki Lynn Justice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nicki Lynn


Hi Nicki Lynn-- Welcome! I opened this thread in the hopes of creating a little comraderie and team work. It's also a nice one-stop-shopping place for people looking to sample some Indie Romance. So promote away! Go ahead and post a snippet or two (approx. 500 words) to give us a flavor of your book. Welcome to Indie Land!

Dana Taylor--Hawking "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"


----------



## Misha Crews

Wow, Dana, what a great thread! I've read all the posts and I'm totally tickled that there are so many of us indie romance writers out there. Here are my books:

Her Secret Bodyguard

When a Special Forces veteran is hired to protect a Malibu playgirl, sparks fly faster than bullets. But will they live long enough to realize they're falling in love?

Southern California is a well-used playground for former model Blake Sera. Although she's not yet thirty, jaded Blake is sure she's seen it all. Until she discovers that the man she's been been living with is up to his neck in the murky underworld of crime. When Special Forces veteran Caleb McKenna is secretly hired to protect the glamour gal, he's sure that Blake is just another pretty face whose only interests are sunning, funning and shopping till she drops. But soon he realizes that there's more to her than big blue eyes and a killer smile. Can they survive their passion? Can they survive at all?

Still Waters

_A tragic death. A disturbing photo that can't be explained. A woman drowning in an ocean of secrets._ In 1950s Virginia, beautiful, serious Jenna Appleton seems to have found the life she's always wanted. But underneath the shallow gleam of her bright suburban world, murky truths are waiting to surface. On the morning that her husband dies in a tragic accident, Jenna finds a shocking photo of him in the arms of a beautiful woman. And before she can ask him about it, he's gone forever.

Five years later, Jenna has buried her questions and remade her life. But the reappearance of an old love stirs up guilty questions, and she realizes that some secrets aren't meant to be hidden. The deeper she dives for answers, the darker the water gets. How will she find happiness for herself and her family, when every step she takes towards the strange and awful truth seems to lead her right back to her own home shores?

Homesong (Finalist for the 2010 Bronte Prize)

In a small town, everyone knows everything about everybody. Or do they?

For twenty years, Kate Doyle has been haunted by the night when she was forced to flee from her tiny Virginia home town and abandon her childhood sweetheart, Reed Fitzgerald. So when Kate, now in her mid-30s, escapes her unhappy life in Washington, DC and takes a much-needed vacation, the last thing she expects is to be reunited with Reed. But will small-town secrets ruin their last chance for happiness? Woven into the modern tale of Kate and Reed are the tales of those who came before them. Their mothers: teenagers in the chaotic 1960s, best friends who are in love with the same man - although only one of them knows it. Reed's grandmother: already a bitter old woman by the 1930s, she would do anything to carry on the family name&#8230;and would drive away anyone who came between her and her grandson. And even the founder of the town: in 1865, what guilty secret drove one man to bring his two daughters across the ocean from Ireland and settle in the dark Virginia hills?

At its heart, Homesong is the story of a small town: its lies and truths, its beginnings and endings. It's about proud secrets, unrestrained joy, and the old adage that you may leave your home, but _it _ never really leaves _you_.

-----

Thanks for giving me the chance to talk about my stories!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Working on a new romance as we speak. I'm hoping for about 10K words. I can do an awful lot in 30 pages.

In the meantime, here are two other novelettes I've published. Both are 99 cents.



John is just your typical soldier home on leave until Julie comes along. Can Julie tame him? Does she want to? The answer may surprise you.



Delia is facing a 30th anniversary, overweight, under appreciated, in a nothing job with a life that's going nowhere. Until she meets the man of her dreams. Only problem is that he is only in her dreams. Can she turn that dream into reality?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Welcome Misha!

Your covers are quite elegant. Feel free to post some snippets here, also.

Gertie, you are a writing machine! Always good to see what you are up to.

Dana


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hello Again! Thanks for the friendly welcome! 

I read some of the comments. People on this thread really know their stuff!

So I will keep reading.          

Here is a clip from Black & White, my story. It's close to the end, but I used it because it's one of my favorite parts:


            "Jump!" he bellowed. 
He had his “Commando” face on. Jillian could tell he was clenching his teeth, which caused the skin on his face to tighten up to the point that it looked as if it was stretched over his cheekbones. She wished she could do that. Her cheeks just looked pudgy when she clenched her teeth.
“Now! Or I’ll get out of this seat and throw you out!”  
"I can't!" Her voice cracked in protest. She had to shout really loudly to be heard over the racket the engines were making. How could he expect her to jump? He was the pilot! It was his job to get the plane down safely!
    The plane banked again, and suddenly he was beside her. He picked up his chute and quickly secured it. "There's no time to talk about this! We're at 2000 feet! You've got to jump!"
    She craned her neck to look out the cargo door again, attempting to meld herself to the side of the plane. She wasn't going to jump! He was crazy if he thought she would! She'd rather take her chances and stick with the plane. Wordlessly, she shook her head.
The plane lurched wildly. With a muttered expletive, he grasped her wrists and yanked her away from the shelving which had become her mainstay.
    "No," she protested, automatically bringing up her knee, trying to put some distance between them. "I can't!" 
He twisted, blocking her blows. "Not much chance of that. I've seen you in action before."
    "Let go! There’s something I have to tell you!" she said fervently, grasping a handful of his shirt. “You need to know!”
“It doesn’t matter!”
“Just let me tell you! Then I’ll jump! I promise!”
“Okay, it better be good.” He left off pulling her fisted hands from his shirt.
She didn’t want to die! She had to think of something, fast! “I didn’t tell you why I helped Derrick!”
“This isn’t the time!” He began to wrestle with her grip again.
“Please, Code, don’t!” she begged, desperation edging her voice. She was going to die! She just knew it! She so didn’t want to end up as a shapeless blob on the grey landscape below! “Derrick was Amanda’s supplier!”
He staggered back as the realization of what she had said hit him. “You pick now to tell me?” His voice was loud enough that she could hear every word he said, even above the sound of the engine and roar of the wind. “You better hope I break every bone in my body when I land!” He ripped her hands from his shirt.
“No, you don’t understand!” she wailed. 
    "I'll be right behind you! Now get out!" he shouted, giving a mighty shove. "Pull on the count of four!" 
    "Damn you, Hunter!" She slid across the heaving surface, attempting to catch hold of anything. "I can't! I might be pregnant!"  
She clawed at the air as she fell. She should've have paid more attention to the ground schooling she'd received ten years ago, when her brother had gone parachuting with her for her twenty-first birthday. 
One-thousand and one, she counted. Her stomach was still in the plane. One-thousand and two. But her mind was on the ground, squashed. One-thousand and three. She reached for the cord. One-thousand and four. She pulled. Nothing happened. A scream welled up, torn from the very depths of her being. Then came a jerk that nearly snapped her neck and jolted every tooth in her mouth. But she smiled. Her chute was doing its job, and her descent was slowing. She was going to make it! The ground was coming closer and closer. It was still moving alarmingly quickly, but she didn't care. She just wanted to feel the earth under her feet.  

Thanks! 

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I just read the sample for "Only In My Dreams" by Margaret Lake. One word...WOW!!! Delia was a real person (4 kids and what it took to raise the kids ie braces and university, her job, etc). Her personality, right down to how she wants to be inconspicuous, was well-crafted. 

Now I just have to get the charge card working...Christmas and all...so I can buy it. I really can't wait to see how it ends. Maybe I will be inspired to lose weight.

Also, I really liked that the heroine didn't have a "fat" moment where she suddenly decides to lose weight. The weight loss, as in eating less and changing her eating habits, as well as the change in her level of self esteem, is nicely done. 

I also liked the way the dream guy was introduced and what he had to say about happiness.

I'm rooting for Charlie though!!!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Rob Alex

This has been my best selling story!


----------



## Dana Taylor

"Cattitude" is my first experience in the wonderful imagination of Edie Ramer. A blend of Freaky Friday and romantic suspense, Ramer's deft writing allowed me to park credibility at the door and thoroughly enjoy this tale of woman/cat switch. By far, the most fun is Belle keeping her "cattitude" while in her human body. Beyond that, there are a couple plot lines spinning to keep the action going, even as Belle and Max build the romance that began as feline and man. This off-beat book is a prime example of the good Indie Authors that emerging with different takes on familiar themes.


----------



## Edie Ramer

Dana, I'm thrilled that you posted a review of Cattitude. That was an unexpected gift! I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I'm reading your book Devil Moon and loving it!

I actually got an agent with that book. I made changes according to her suggestions. She shopped it around, couldn't sell it, and said I should make more changes. In the end, she quit the business. When I decided to go indie, I revised it, taking out the changes and making it a better book than the one she shopped around. That was in late August. I've since published my American Title V book, Dead People, Book 1 of the Haunted Hearts series, a paranormal romances with a snarky ghost whisperer, a cynical former rock god, his recently discovered 10-year-old daughter, and an angry ghost.

I love self-publishing. It's empowering. And I'm finding so much support. Indie writers are awesome!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Edie Ramer said:


> Dana, I'm thrilled that you posted a review of Cattitude. That was an unexpected gift! I'm so glad you enjoyed it. I'm reading your book Devil Moon and loving it!
> I love self-publishing. It's empowering. And I'm finding so much support. Indie writers are awesome!


Hi Edie--
I hear you! I had the same experience with an agent that held onto "Princess Robin" for a year. When the Kindle thing broke open my girlfriend called me and told me to go for it. This is really an adventure!

I loved that your "Cattitude" was different. It wasn't the same old, same old. I'm sure that's one reason it didn't sell! But it's fun and has some surprises to keep the reader going. Looking forward to reading more of your work.

Dana Taylor


----------



## OliverCrommer

Hi Everyone!

I feel even more at home in this thread. I am one of the few male romance writers out there, although I don't write category romances. I write love stories, similar to Nicholas Sparks. 

In any case, hi!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Good Morning Chick Lit Lovers:

I really enjoy chick lit! I like the kind-of-goofy (in that strange things happen to them that are generally because of something they did/didn't do that came about in a really weird way) but get-'er-done kind of heroines, and they seem to be the norm in chick lit. I don't like the kick butt heroines who are just too capable or too serious about things.

You new book sounds wonderful! I loved the blurb, and the cover is excellent also.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## JennaAnderson

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> Good Morning Chick Lit Lovers:
> 
> I really enjoy chick lit! I like the kind-of-goofy (in that strange things happen to them that are generally because of something they did/didn't do that came about in a really weird way) but get-'er-done kind of heroines, and they seem to be the norm in chick lit. I don't like the kick butt heroines who are just too capable or too serious about things.
> Nicki Lynn


This is a great description - get 'er done main characters. Since I am a little older myself and have a family, I like the idea of morphing chick-lit into mom-lit. Moms have obstacles everyday and _always_ get 'er done. Why not throw in a little humor and a love interest while we're at it.

So I vote for the term chick-lit, mom-lit, etc. along with everything else. The categories and shelf titles are being smudged and blended. Characters are falling in love. It's all good.

Jenna


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Welcome, Jason! It's nice to see another fella wander into the hen house.

Sibel--I like your new book cover art. Sounds like a fun book.

I'm with whoever said they like the lighter stories. Though, I still like a manly man. Some of the chick-lit has some wimpy guys. It's really tricky to keep it light, but also write people of substance.

Dana Taylor
_Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


----------



## OliverCrommer

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> Welcome, Jason! It's nice to see another fella wander into the hen house.
> 
> Sibel--I like your new book cover art. Sounds like a fun book.
> 
> I'm with whoever said they like the lighter stories. Though, I still like a manly man. Some of the chick-lit has some wimpy guys. It's really tricky to keep it light, but also write people of substance.
> 
> Dana Taylor
> _Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


Thanks Dana!

Yes, I know men are rare in the romance writing genre. I'm hoping to use that as my gimmick...lol

I have a tiny confession to make. I used to read chick-lit. My fav was novels by Marian Keyes. I just found her voice really funny. Sophie Kinsella would be second.

Now, in an attempt to sound manlier, I also read horror fiction, namely Stephen King.


----------



## Pamela

THE NECROMANCER

It's not a classic romance.  It's kind of scary.  It's a paranormal.  There is mature content.

Michelle has to overcome a devastating and horrible attack which has psychological consequences.  She has a serious fear of men and panic attacks when alone with a man.  She decides an affaire with the devilishly handsome older man who moves into her condominium in Hawaii might cure her.  She has to learn to trust again.  But she picks the exact wrong man.  A man known as the Necromancer.

The romance in the novel is necessary for her healing.  

Hope you'll try it.  Still $.99 cents


----------



## BrendaHiatt

For those who enjoy historical fiction (as in, lots of real history) as well as historical romance (as in, great happy-ever-after love story), you might like my newly available SHIP OF DREAMS. It was originally published by HarperCollins in 2000 and I've just put it up on Kindle after getting the rights back. (Along with a brand new cover created by the talented Pat Ryan and featuring my daughter!) Looking at the product page, I realize I really need to beef up the description. Can you tell I'm still learning the ropes of the ebook world?


----------



## Amy Corwin

I have one traditional Regency, Love, The Critic, published as an indie author and as you can imagine, the idea is near-and-dear to the heart of many writers: what would you do if you fell in love with your worst critic?  

Like others, I'm still trying to learn the ropes. I've gotten 5 other romance books (4 historical romances and 1 paranormal) published by small press, as well, and available on Kindle, which has been lots of fun! It's wonderful for authors to have more options, now, for publishing. It's allowed me to begin trickling out my historical romantic mysteries about the Archer family. Those Archers...they just can't seem to stay out of trouble what with cursed necklaces and murderers stalking them. The series (The Necklace, I Bid One American, and The Bricklayer's Helper) was a lot of fun to write and I hope to get more published, either as an indie or small press author.

And I'm really pleased to see my paranormal romance finally available on the Kindle. It was released last fall, but I didn't realize that the book never got indexed so it was not "findable" on Amazon's Kindle unless you had the specific link already. But that's been fixed (thanks to Amazon) so I'm celebrating.

Thanks for listening to me babble...


----------



## Dana Taylor

_what would you do if you fell in love with your worst critic? _

Umm, Amy, did you write my biography?

@ Brenda & Amy--I think it's interesting that we're seeing a wave of authors from traditional publishing jumping into these waters. Belle Books is epubbing the backlist of one of my favorite authors, Jill Barnett. Now we don't have to dig through the used books stacks anymore looking for golden oldies.

Brenda--cool to have your daughter on your book cover! I'll bet you couldn't do that with traditional publishing.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Atunah

As a reader of Romance, this is a great thread. And also thank you authors for telling a bit about how it came about as far as backlist and republishing in ebooks now. 

And also its helpful when you tell us what kind of romance it is you are writing. I appreciate that. Makes it easier to find stuff that way.  

And I think its great to have guys writing romance. The majority of romance is written by women, but I think a man brings potentially a different voice to it. I find it intriguing.

I am going to sift through this thread once I am done with the new Fever book next week. 

I am also really exited about seeing more and more backlist, even from traditional authors. I have a list of books I just can't find and I am not willing to pay a bunch of money for some old musty paperbacks that I can't read anyway because of my eyesight. I am hoping many more will show up. There is a HUGE market in romance for out of print books.


----------



## Valerie Maarten

Dana,
Thank you for this thread.  I'm fairly new to the forum so it was wonderful to find a thread where I could post my work.  I currently have two contemporary romance ebooks on Kindle for under $2.  The first is a Christmas novella, "The Gift of Joy" and my novel "Second Chances".  I have a WIP that will hopefully be published at the end of the month *fingers crossed*.  Again, thank you for the thread.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hi Valarie! It's a small web after all.  

I agree, this is a great thread. It's fun hearing from others that do exacting (or almost exactly) what you do. It's our own staff lounge. 

ha ha

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sweet Savage Charity is available on Smashwords and should be available on Amazon tomorrow. It makes a nice change to be obsessively checking my bookshelf to see when something goes live instead of obsessively checking my sales. 

Sweet Savage Charity - a novelette: Plymouth Colony - 1621

Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony. ($0.99)

You can download a sample of 50% here http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37209

The theme was suggested by Ricky Sides and he has already posted his review on Smashwords.



> Once again, Margaret Lake's ability to tackle complex problems and resolve them in a short story comes to the fore. Similarly, Ms Lake's characters are well defined. Her scenarios seem historically plausible. I swear reading her historical fiction is like looking through a window into the past.
> 
> I highly recommend this read.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Dana, it's DEFINITELY true that I would never have been able to use my daughter on the cover with a traditional publisher! I like my new cover so much better than the original. The original was okay, but a fairly generic, classic "clinch," which gave no hint that this book is as much historical fiction as historical romance--which I'd really wanted to highlight. 

And I do think you'll see lots and LOTS more backlist books showing up as ebooks as authors manage to wrest their rights away from publishers. That's my only holdup to putting up more titles. I've requested rights back on a dozen other books, but the publishers (Harlequin and HarperCollins) are dragging their heels. I do keep nagging... Really, really hoping to get several other titles out there this year!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I'm going to tout you onto a book I read recently that your might shy away from, but is an excellent love story. It's by the very prolific Edward C. Patterson. The book is _Look Away Silence_. I posted a review on Amazon and you can check it out with all the others there. If you're interested in broadening your horizons and reading a really well-written novel, check it out.


Dana Taylor
Author of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"Check out the Round Table Review at Author's Den
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=60510


----------



## ccs122300

thank you so much for this thread! I've downloaded samples of everything post in all 9 pages so far to slowly start reading and purchasing as I go!!! I love romance/chick lit/whatever you call it and this thread has made my day week


----------



## Dana Taylor

ccs122300 said:


> thank you so much for this thread! I've downloaded samples of everything post in all 9 pages so far to slowly start reading and purchasing as I go!!! I love romance/chick lit/whatever you call it and this thread has made my day week


You've made a lot of humble Indie authors very happy.

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ccs122300 said:


> thank you so much for this thread! I've downloaded samples of everything post in all 9 pages so far to slowly start reading and purchasing as I go!!! I love romance/chick lit/whatever you call it and this thread has made my day week


Oh, my. I hope you find a lot of good reading. Just to get through the samples is going to take quite a while. Happy Reading.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wanted to say hello to everyone at this great thread, and I appreciate the opportunity to tell you about my books. I've re-published my ten formerly out-of-print historical romances (see signature line below) as Miriam Minger, and one inspirational thriller published exclusively as an ebook under the name M.C. Walker, Blood Son:

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Son-ebook/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295144961&sr=1-1

I'm thrilled to be a part of the ebook phenomena, and look forward to publishing some romantic short stories in the near future. Happy reading to all of you!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Hello Miriam! It's lovely to see other print authors taking up the digital reins for themselves. I'm sure you'll do well. I love the covers.


----------



## Alain Gomez

I dabble in short romances. As in the story is short, not a short-lived romance. 

Payroll is my western romance: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA5672

I'm working on another story right now that takes place in Italy and involves a nun-in-training. Extremely scandalous.


----------



## Rob Alex

I produce a couple of different things that mind work on this post.

My first is Sexy Challenges and they are adventures for lovers to help improve your love life and you can find them by http://sexychallenges.blogspot.com

The next one I run is an site that promotes erotic writings for couples by Zob and Nicki Onyx check it out here http://eroticabyzob.blogspot.com

Both inspire romance and passion.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Sunday morning! How about posting some Sunday Samples over here.

Welcome Miriam. Your covers are beautiful and appealing. I love it that we're seeing a wave of "established" authors coming on board. I think it's going to raise the level of professionalism.

Hey, Sibel--how about posting a snippet of "My Perfect Wedding."

Here's a link to an excerpt from "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=53593

Have a great day--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks so much for the warm welcome.  I'm looking forward to following the conversation here.

Miriam


----------



## JenniferBecton

How have I not seen this thread before? 

Charlotte Collins: A Continuation of Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice is a Regency romance that follows Charlotte, a minor character from P&P after the death of her idiot husband. She must navigate the sitting room and the ballroom as she tries to prevent her sister from making a foolish match. In the process, she finally begins to understand true love.

Check out my blog for some samples and a short story: http://bectonliterary.com/charlotte-collins/cc-free-sample/


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hi Jennifer - I just bought Charlotte Collins (this minute) via Smashwords. I keep forgetting Smashwords allows Paypal payments. It's such a nice way to spend money without the hubby knowing about it. I'm looking forward to reading it.

Etsy accepts paypal too which is soooooo dangerous.

Here is my Sample Sunday. It's a scene from Healing Touch - http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/12/sample-sunday-healing-touch-park-scene.html

Enjoy!

~ Jenna


----------



## JenniferBecton

Jenna! Thank you so much for your purchase of Charlotte Collins! I really hope you enjoy it and I'm off to read your sample sunday excerpt right now!


----------



## Dana Taylor

JennaAnderson said:


> Here is my Sample Sunday. It's a scene from Healing Touch - http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/12/sample-sunday-healing-touch-park-scene.html
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ~ Jenna


I did enjoy it! Love the name of your blog, too One Mystake at a Tyme. How did you come up with that?

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I love all sorts of chick-lit, romance, and adventure! Thanks to my favorite book blog, The Divining Wand!
http://thediviningwand.com/2011/01/dee-detarsio-and-the-scent-of-jade/


----------



## JennaAnderson

Dana Taylor said:


> I did enjoy it! Love the name of your blog, too One Mystake at a Tyme. How did you come up with that?
> 
> Dana Taylor


I'm glad you liked my sample of Healing Touch. The character, Cody, is my favorite.

How did I come up with the blog title One Mystake at a Tyme... Well, my life seems to be full of mistakes, stumbles, attempts - trial then error. It's how I learn to do things. I'll give a new adventure my best shot, trip and fall, adjust and finally reach my goal. My life in a nutshell. In fact, one of my WIPs is a nonfiction piece titled: "Acting as if I Know What I'm Doing"



Thanks for reading my sample.

Jenna


----------



## Dana Taylor

Well, now it's Monday and I'm supposed to be "working." I'm going to treat myself later to reading Sibel's opening chapter. Posting links to samples is more eye-friendly and keeps the thread a little neater.

Thanks!

Dana Taylor
_Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Well, now it's Monday and I'm supposed to be "working." I'm going to treat myself later to reading Sibel's opening chapter. Posting links to samples is more eye-friendly and keeps the thread a little neater.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dana Taylor
> _Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


What a great idea. Here's the opening for Sweet Savage Charity

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/

It's a 35 page novelette, so I only included a couple of pages in the sample.


----------



## inknbeans

Hi, Dana!

I have a new title out this week. Once In the Moonlight is about a journalist who will do anything for a story, including marry a man who dislikes her so much he murdered her in one of his books. She gets her story, he gets his revenge and the only hope for a HEA involves a broken (literally!) heart.

Until 21 January 2011, there's a 25% discount code on my author page at Inknbeans.com applicable at that place that rhymes with smashwords.

Thanks again.

Emjae


----------



## BrendaHiatt

I forgot to check in here for a couple of days, and wow! Look at all the new faces! (Hi, Miriam!) I'm loving looking at all of your covers. Guess I need to get mine into my sig line as well as using it as my avatar? More lessons to learn.... Though I did go in and expand my book description on its main page (duh). And I've picked up another 5 star review, which is always nice!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi writing pals--

"Devil Moon" had a nice couple of mentions yesterday. Edie Ramer ("Cattitude") highlighted the romantic comedy at the RWA Women's Fiction Blog

http://www.rwa-wf.com/2011/01/18/womens-fiction-in-ebooks/

Karen Cantwell ("Take the Monkeys and Run") posted the "Marry Me" scene at her "Fiction for Dessert" Blog

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/excerpt-devil-moon-by-dana-taylor.html

And it was really nice to get a new customer review up at Amazon that said _"There were several places where I nearly dropped my Kindle from laughing so hard."_

Made my day--

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

More good news for you, Dana.  

Hi Brenda.  Congrats on the 5 star review!

Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Listen To Your Heart is today's sponsor on Deb Martin's Two Ends of the Pen. Stop by and say Hi!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Welcome!

Also, I just joined Romance Writers' of America. I live in Canada and they have a local chapter here too. Even though I don't technically write romance, it's still great to be able to socialize with like-minded people.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> Great article, Gertie. The book looks interesting.
> 
> I'm featured on T.L. Haddix's blog today. Check it out and say hi! http://tlhaddix.com/content/2011/01/fourteen-days-later-with-sibel-hodge/


Dusting the copier? Helen should have given the guy points for originality.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

I have a question. There are quite a lot of us now self-publishing our reverted backlist books, but I'm sure many of you also have, like I do, Kindle books put out by our publishers (where the rights haven't reverted back to us yet). Do you advertise those here as well, or only the titles you've self-published? I'm torn on this, since I've asked for rights to those books, and I worry if they start selling too well too soon, the publisher won't give them back!   But at the same time, it kind of feels like shooting myself in the foot NOT to promote them, since I do get royalties when they sell. Much lower royalties than I get by self-publishing, of course, but better than nothing! So . . . what are those of you in similar circumstances doing?


----------



## AnnetteL

Mine's a "clean" romance:


Two of newly released favorites:

A Regency romance (I'm guessing the price will come down):


And a really fun romantic comedy:


----------



## Chicki

I have two contemporary romances available so far. Both have received wonderful reviews.

_*Have You Seen Her?*_ 
Amazon: http://su.pr/7xsdMS 
B&N: http://su.pr/2vPjMC
Smashwords: http://su.pr/1F3UVs

and

_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DI7KI0 
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/36051

Chicki Brown
*Amazon Central Author Page*: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

If you are looking to escape the winter blues...

The Scent of Jade...inspired by goddess authors Marian Keyes, Jennifer Weiner, and Susan Isaacs

An ancient jade relic that holds secrets to global warming ends up in the hands of a not-so-perfect heroine, who is thrust in a fish-out-of-water adventure, lost in the Costa Rican rainforest: "Romancing the Stone" meets "Survivor"

With an amazing review on my favorite book blog: The Divining Wand! http://thediviningwand.com/2011/01/dee-detarsio-and-the-scent-of-jade/

Thanks and take care!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Jason W. Chan said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Also, I just joined Romance Writers' of America. I live in Canada and they have a local chapter here too. Even though I don't technically write romance, it's still great to be able to socialize with like-minded people.


RWA groups are a wonderful resource. Jason--your covers are beautiful!


----------



## Dana Taylor

BrendaHiatt said:


> I have a question. There are quite a lot of us now self-publishing our reverted backlist books, but I'm sure many of you also have, like I do, Kindle books put out by our publishers (where the rights haven't reverted back to us yet). Do you advertise those here as well, or only the titles you've self-published? I'm torn on this, since I've asked for rights to those books, and I worry if they start selling too well too soon, the publisher won't give them back!  But at the same time, it kind of feels like shooting myself in the foot NOT to promote them, since I do get royalties when they sell. Much lower royalties than I get by self-publishing, of course, but better than nothing! So . . . what are those of you in similar circumstances doing?


Brenda--I just waited until my books were back to me. But, I don't see how it can hurt you to advertise whatever you have going on here. It's so very difficult to make a splash in this big pool. The more coverage you can get can only work to your advantage. Then when you do acquire the rights, you can always yodle about that!

Dana Taylor

Checkout my new book covers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Love those covers, Dana.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Dana Taylor said:


> Brenda--I just waited until my books were back to me. But, I don't see how it can hurt you to advertise whatever you have going on here. It's so very difficult to make a splash in this big pool. The more coverage you can get can only work to your advantage. Then when you do acquire the rights, you can always yodle about that!


Thanks, Dana. I'll at least try putting all the covers (along with my one reverted book) in my sig line, if I can figure out how!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Great covers, Dana!


----------



## 28612

I'm asking what romance/women's fiction readers think about books with sports backgrounds http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49771.msg859031.html#msg859031 -- hope you'll come answer!

I love sports, but was told it was a no-no for print. So what do indie readers think?


----------



## JennaAnderson

I just left my thoughts, Patricia.

And on another note - I spent the last four hours working on a detailed outline for a story idea I have. I'm all ideas and no writing - right, Margaret Ann? It's a historical romance. Something I've never attempted before, not even in outline form.

Sigh. Maybe I'll write it one day. If anyone is interested in reading this outline I'd be happy to send it to you. Not only do I never get anything written, I'm constantly bothered by the thought: _This exact story has already been done_.

~ Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> I'm asking what romance/women's fiction readers think about books with sports backgrounds http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49771.msg859031.html#msg859031 -- hope you'll come answer!
> 
> I love sports, but was told it was a no-no for print. So what do indie readers think?


You love sports, other women love sports (or at least athletes  ). Write it.


----------



## CathyQuinn

yes, I heard Harlequin says no to sports heroes as well as red-headed heroes and bearded heros! :-D But the sports heroes sure work for Susan Elizabeth Phillips! Go for it.  Hope you get positive answers from the readers.



Patricia McLinn said:


> I'm asking what romance/women's fiction readers think about books with sports backgrounds http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49771.msg859031.html#msg859031 -- hope you'll come answer!
> 
> I love sports, but was told it was a no-no for print. So what do indie readers think?


----------



## worktolive

CathyQuinn said:


> yes, I heard Harlequin says no to sports heroes as well as red-headed heroes and bearded heros! :-D But the sports heroes sure work for Susan Elizabeth Phillips! Go for it.  Hope you get positive answers from the readers.


Not just SEP. Rachel Gibson has a whole series based around hockey players, as does Deirdre Martin, and what about all those NASCAR driver stories? Kate Angell also has a series centered around baseball. I love sports heroes and I love heroines who play sports or who like to watch sports. Why do they assume women don't like sports?


----------



## Chicki

HQ is ridiculous. They also don't want actors. Carly Phillips has an entire series featuring professional athletes that sold very well. IMO, Harlequin is myopic and outdated.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
*Hot Fun in the Summertime*
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> HQ is ridiculous. They also don't want actors. Carly Phillips has an entire series featuring professional athletes that sold very well. IMO, Harlequin is myopic and outdated.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> 
> _Yeah, yeah_--just too boxed in for me as a reader and a writer. There are so many more professions than cowboy and law officer (PI, Dectective, Navy Seal), etc. SEP made us all love jocks--of course she's never written for HQ, has she? My "hero" in "Devil Moon" is a divorced recovering alcoholic NFL wash-out turned high school coach. Not Harlequin material...but I like him.
> 
> Dana


----------



## Rob Alex

Amazing how are all of you doing on Sales with so many Indie Romance Novelists it seems that the market is flooded is anyone making good money?


----------



## Chicki

Sibel, I didn't know there was such a thing as Sample Sunday. Can you explain very briefly how I can do the same thing you did. It looks wonderful!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

Thank you, Sibel!  

Chicki


----------



## Dana Taylor

Zob said:


> Amazing how are all of you doing on Sales with so many Indie Romance Novelists it seems that the market is flooded is anyone making good money?


Is there such a thing as bad money? The fact is I AM SELLING BOOKS! After a decade of writing, then selling to a traditional publisher small press, then seeing my books pushed out of the brick-and-morter market by Big Publishing, I am gratified that my stories are making into the hands and hearts of readers. Isn't that what it's all about? Maybe the money will be *good*_ some day. The dream lives on.

Dana Taylor_


----------



## Chicki

I'm with Dana on this one. My manuscripts were just sitting on my hard drive collecting cyberdust. Anything I make on them is more than I was making before! Each month my sales numbers go up, and January has been my best month so far! Fifty copies is way better than zero. 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Agree with Dana and Chicki. I have six books. Including paperbacks, two of them have sold over 100 copies this month. I'm 24 copies away from 300 total. That's money in the bank.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin

CathyQuinn said:


> yes, I heard Harlequin says no to sports heroes as well as red-headed heroes and bearded heros! :-D


LOL This is so ridiculous. No wonder I never see those types of heroes on their covers. I read a Harlequin book where the hero had a beard, but he didn't have one on the cover. Now I know why.

Anyway, I think readers are hungry for romances that are outside the box that publishers think are popular, so if you want to do something different, I say go for it. 

For anyone interested, I write both historical and contemporary romances.

I'll recommend Eye of the Beholder for the historical. It's a mail-order bride plain jane type of romance. http://www.amazon.com/Eye-of-the-Beholder-ebook/dp/B002JM0B4W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1296011765&sr=8-5

For contemporary, I'll suggest What Nathan Wants. It's a romantic comedy about a man who interviews all the single women in his company. They think they're getting a job promotion, but he's really interviewing for a wife. http://www.amazon.com/What-Nathan-Wants-ebook/dp/B0041D8A3G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296011859&sr=1-1

Some of the books on here look great! I'll have to check some out!


----------



## TaniaLT

Hi and thank you!
This Last Summer http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004774N6E has a modern romantic thread running right through it. You'll also be taken behind the scenes of a local TV station and meet reporter Maddie Chambers as she struggles with a secret office romance and a devastating family bombshell


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Hey, Everybody,

I got the following email day before yesterday. Since they're encouraging me to put it on my website and blog (the Facebook reference just makes me smile, FB and I are strangers), obviously the hope is I'll spread the word where I can:

_Re: All About Romance (likes books dot com)'s Annual Poll for favorite 2010 books begins today

Ms. O'Connell: Please feel free to post the contest link on your website, newsletter and/or Facebook page: http://www.likesbooks.com/ballotannualpoll2010.htm

And don't forget that you can vote too!

Ms. Lee Brewer
AAR Publisher Liaison and Pollster_

The poll is for best in many categories but only for books first released in 2010, and you must vote for at least 6 different books in those different categories, which may be a tough hurdle to jump for those of you like me who just read things helter skelter and don't pay much attention to things like pub dates and don't keep notes, but there it is.

I can't pretend there isn't self-interest in passing this on because both my romances have been mentioned in threads on All About Romance as candidates in some of these areas, and AAR has been very kind to me. If posts on some of the forums I've seen are correct, I'm the first indie author whose book they ever reviewed, and they gave _Sing My Name_ an A rating and DIK (Desert Isle Keeper) status.

As to the "good money" question, _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold_ will sell right about 1,000 copies this month, and _Sing My Name_ is already over 1,000 for January. They're both priced at $2.99, so everyone here knows the math. That's my definition of good money and is more than I ever made in a month at a 40-hour a week job.


----------



## Dana Taylor

I think we're living in a very exciting era for writers.  Ebook publishing offers the chance to explore creativity and go directly to the reader.  We aren't forced to consider how to make some publisher money.  We don't have to run the gauntlet of query letters and agents.  The public can decide for themselves if they find our stories entertaining.

@Ellen, Sibel, Gertie--your sales numbers are so encouraging!

Welcome to the newer faces here.  Snippets of your stories are encouraged!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Chicki

Dana, where do we post the snippets and how long should they be?  

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> I think we're living in a very exciting era for writers. Ebook publishing offers the chance to explore creativity and go directly to the reader. We aren't forced to consider how to make some publisher money. We don't have to run the gauntlet of query letters and agents. The public can decide for themselves if they find our stories entertaining.
> 
> @Ellen, Sibel, Gertie--your sales numbers are so encouraging!
> 
> Welcome to the newer faces here. Snippets of your stories are encouraged!
> 
> Dana Taylor


It seems like visibility = sales and sales = visibility. Yes, it's definitely exciting. I keep a running total for each of my six books. Sometimes I watch my numbers go up and I have to remind myself to breathe because never in my wildest dreams did I ever think this was possible.

You know what's the best thing? I'm on this journey with the greatest people in the world. Thank you all for being here for me every step of the way.


----------



## ccs122300

Ruth Ann Nordin said:


> Anyway, I think readers are hungry for romances that are outside the box that publishers think are popular, so if you want to do something different, I say go for it.


As a reader of romances, I completely agree with this. I like romances that are different and have been enjoying samples and downloading romances posted in this thread.

(I know I'm not an author but wanted to add my 2 cents as a reader )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ccs122300 said:


> As a reader of romances, I completely agree with this. I like romances that are different and have been enjoying samples and downloading romances posted in this thread.
> 
> (I know I'm not an author but wanted to add my 2 cents as a reader )


Thank you for posting. We all love hearing from readers.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> Dana, where do we post the snippets and how long should they be?
> 
> Chicki Brown


I'm not the snippet police, but if you post a snippet here how about 300 words or so. If you have a longer excerpt posted somewhere, how about giving us a link to it. I like to read a piece to get a sense of the writing and flavor. I know others follow suit.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It seems like visibility = sales and sales = visibility. Yes, it's definitely exciting. I keep a running total for each of my six books. Sometimes I watch my numbers go up and I have to remind myself to breathe because never in my wildest dreams did I ever think this was possible.
> 
> You know what's the best thing? I'm on this journey with the greatest people in the world. Thank you all for being here for me every step of the way.


I am enjoying this sense of comraderie I've found in the Indie world, now in several different "pockets" of authors. It's quite interesting because I had a few "circles" in years past, but the intense competition engendered by Big Publishing seemed to muddy the relationships. Because cyber space appears to be infinite, we can enjoy each other's success, knowing we aren't losing when someone else is winning.

Dana


----------



## BrendaHiatt

ccs122300 said:


> As a reader of romances, I completely agree with this. I like romances that are different and have been enjoying samples and downloading romances posted in this thread.
> 
> (I know I'm not an author but wanted to add my 2 cents as a reader )


It's wonderful to hear from a reader on this board! Thank you for posting!

And Dana, I agree with your last comment. In this brave, new world, a rising tide is lifting ALL boats! (If you'll excuse me the seagoing metaphor! <g>)


----------



## OliverCrommer

So thanks to Bella Andre's recommendation, I have joined the Romance Writers of America, local chapter. I went to the first meeting a couple weeks ago, and we had lunch, chatted and received a guest presentation from a playwright/author/actress. It was so great to meet like-minded people who foster a community of mutual support and growth.

Our next meeting will be the day before Valentine's day. We're going for lunch, and of course, gab about romance writing.

What about the rest of you? Are you a member of RWA?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jason W. Chan said:


> So thanks to Bella Andre's recommendation, I have joined the Romance Writers of America, local chapter. I went to the first meeting a couple weeks ago, and we had lunch, chatted and received a guest presentation from a playwright/author/actress. It was so great to meet like-minded people who foster a community of mutual support and growth.
> 
> Our next meeting will be the day before Valentine's day. We're going for lunch, and of course, gab about romance writing.
> 
> What about the rest of you? Are you a member of RWA?


No, I never joined. I heard they weren't too welcoming of indies.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, I never joined. I heard they weren't too welcoming of indies.


Really? They were very nice to me, although I'm pursuing both indie and trad publishing.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning, troops!

Jason--I was a member of the RWA for several years when I lived in Oklahoma. It was a great training ground and I learned a lot through the contests and on-line chapters also. I haven't hooked up with a chapter in CA and I'm not really into writing romance at this moment. But there are seasoned pros in the RWA that have a lot of knowledge to offer.

Guess what? "Devil Moon" has a review today on the Publisher's Weekly Blog http://bit.ly/ezOzfA Isn't that cool?

And it came about through the value of networking. I read Edie Ramer's book, "Cattitude" and thought it was adorable and posted reviews all over the web. Her sales soared. So, she made the effort to read "Moon." Liked it and has been throwing her support around. Word of mouth is still the most powerful marketing tool.

I'll be off in the real world working for five whole days (!) Keep the thread spinning while I'm gone!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Here's where you can read Ch. 1 of Hot Fun in the Summertime: 
*http://chicki663.webs.com/excerptsfrommywriting.htm*

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the link to the beginning of Sweet Savage Charity, a novelette

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28262.msg869968.html#msg869968


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats, Dana, on the Publisher's Weekly review!

Miriam


----------



## CaitLondon

Thanks, Dana.

I'm not certain if I'm an Indie or Not, as my self-published stuff was traditionally published years ago, the rights reverted. I have several romances on Kindle, either from my publishers, or by myself as Cait London. I'm just learning this new format, but enjoying it enough to maybe start a new pseudonym and put up my own whatevers, i.e. women's fiction, children's, etc.

My blog pretty well describes my self-published efforts at http://caitlondon.blogspot.com I've just finished The MacLeans, a contemorary trilogy, put up my first free short story, REAL MEN DON'T DO INTIMACY, and a couple of western historicals. I haven't done suspense yet.

Here are some links to my Indie Publishing:


And thank you. I'm wishing everyone success. This is pretty exciting.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Welcome, Cait!

Miriam Minger


----------



## mamiller

I'm starting in on Devil Moon, Dana!  I don't get much time to read (editing, writing, day job), but I'm slowly plugging away at our fine authors here.  May I just say we have some wonderful romance writers on this board.  Kudos to all of you, and keep on writing!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Just buzzing in here after working a Real World job.  

@Cait--lovely website. I need to check out your works.

@ Sibel--nice interview.  I think we are all "winging" it here in Indie Land.

Don't you wish you could clone yourself?  I read the preface to Greg Mortenson's "Stones For Schools." He thanks the 450 people it took to get his manuscript ready for market! Can I clone 450 of me, please?

@ Maureen--you doll! Thanks for purchasing "Moon". I hope you get a lot of smiles from it!

Have a lovely weekend--

Dana


----------



## CaitLondon

Thanks for the kind words on my website. I do it and my 3 blogs, but with epublishing now, I'm behind on everything! 

BTW, I had a day job when I first published and continued after that in my day job for 9 or so years and mostly with 2 publishers. I also had 3 children, as a single mother, so I realize the difficulty of doing all. Finally, when all 3 had their degrees or were settled, then I thought now or never and left the safe-benefits shelf. Really scary time to leave that comfort. I don't know how many can do that now without a spouse or some other income now. 

So this is a big hug on your "other" life and best on all that you're doing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CaitLondon said:


> Thanks for the kind words on my website. I do it and my 3 blogs, but with epublishing now, I'm behind on everything!
> 
> BTW, I had a day job when I first published and continued after that in my day job for 9 or so years and mostly with 2 publishers. I also had 3 children, as a single mother, so I realize the difficulty of doing all. Finally, when all 3 had their degrees or were settled, then I thought now or never and left the safe-benefits shelf. Really scary time to leave that comfort. I don't know how many can do that now without a spouse or some other income now.
> 
> So this is a big hug on your "other" life and best on all that you're doing.


Congratulations and best of luck to you.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Can't believe January is almost done!  Hope February is a fantastic month for romance authors and their ebooks. 


Miriam Minger


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I am really looking forward to May being done! I am so tired of snow!!! Although I kind of wonder if snow and bad weather are a writer's best friend. Not only do we not want to go outside, no one else does either. So maybe we write more and they read more. 

Although I have to say beach reading is the best thing in the whole world!


Anyway, this isn't a "whine about the weather" thread, so I will get on with it.

I am having a contest over on my facebook page (Nicki Lynn Justice). All you have to do is post a comment on my page, or even just click the "like" button so I can get your name, and you will be entered into a draw to win a free copy of my debut romantic suspense novel, Black & White. The draw will be held Feb. 5. There is a blurb about Black & White on my FB page, and I have an enthusiastic reader review here on Amazon. 

May your middles not be saggy, 

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## ketadiablo

*Dust and Moonlight,* Fantasy/Time Travel/Romance
Keta Diablo
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Dust-and-Moonlight-ebook/dp/B0039IT1VO/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_8

*About Dust and Moonlight:*
Balion, Prince of Locke Cress, waited a long time for the forest nymph with lavender eyes to come to him. The dreams told him it was just a matter of time. What they hadn't told him was that he'd lose his heart to the strange creature from another world. 
After the serial killer attacks Kira, she awakes in a strange land. Now, she's running for her life from wild boars, wizards, and sorcerers, not to mention a Prince that makes her body melt in all the wrong places. Facing extraordinary circumstances as the evil plots unfold, Kira fights for her life, and for a love that neither time nor distance can ever dispel from her soul.
*
Dust and Moonlight Reviews*
"Keta Diablo outdid herself! I had the pleasure of reading Land of Falling Stars several months ago and knew instantly that I'd found an author who would be on auto buy. This is actually the third book I've read by this author and it just keeps getting better and better! I have yet to be disappointed.
In Dust and Moonlight, Diablo brings Kira to another world in another time, a land where her father was summoned from. Kira has traded one battle for another and is faced with the chance at a love that will know no bounds. Her desire to go home is at battle with the desire to stay wrapped in Balion's strong arms of love. Dust and Moonlight is a definite 5 star read that I highly recommend to any one with a love for romance, fantasy, and time travel." Heather's Reading Romance

* * *
Dust and Moonlight, Fiction - Fantasy/Sci-Fi

"Year of the King 1179 in the Kingdom of Locke Cress

Dreams plague Ballion. He dreams of a forest nymph, with golden hair and lavender eyes. In each dream she is being chased by a beast. He always wakes up before he rescues her.

He is the Light-Prince of Locke Cress. All he has to do is snap his fingers and women come running. Why could he not call his fair haired forest nymph to his side?

Present Time- Providence Rhode Island
Kira Barton has been working with the FBI, I trying to catch a serial killer before he strikes again. The killer is known as the Scarlet Angel. He leaves clues at each murder. Kira's powers seem to have temporarily deserted her. Just as she comes face to face with the killer she is transported back through time to the land of Locke Cress.

Ballion finally sees the woman from his dreams running through the forest, she is being chased. Her clothes and shoes look strange. He thinks she must have come from across the pond.

Dust and Moonlight is a delightful fantasy. A good fantasy will have time travel, sorcerers, or wizards. This book has it all." Readers Reviews

* * *

"Dust and Moonlight s a captivating tale that includes magic, mystery, romance, betrayal, and, most importantly, love. I don't normally like to read time travel books, but the way Ms. Diablo wrote the magical time travel scenes almost makes me believe it could really happen. This book is classified as an erotic romance and the sex is spine tingling. I found this book to be an easy, quick read, but with a well-developed plot and cast of characters. Will Balion and his army win the battle? Will Kira return to her home? Will the serial killer Kira was after, be caught? Will Balion and Kira have a future together? These are all reasons to read DUST AND MOONLIGHT, once you start, you won't stop until you find out the answers and learn all the other interesting details along the way." Dark Angel Reviews

* * *
Title: Dust and Moonlight, You NEED To Read Review
"Kira Barton swears an oath to the dead girls she will find their killer. What she doesn't know is that in her pursuit, she will be hurled into the distant past. Balion, Prince of Locke Cress, knows the forest nymph with lavender eyes will come to him. Hasn't he dreamed of her every night?
Keta Diablo has done a wonderful job weaving this tale of mystery, passion and adventure.

With characters that are well developed, well rounded individuals the story flows well and you end up rooting for the heroes and booing the bad guys.
Of course you toss in a definitely not typical history for the heroine's parents and it makes for a great story. This book was a real pleasure to read.
Serial killers, time travel, magic, mayhem, passion, some smoking erotica and a great twist pack the pages of this book to the gills without overwhelming the reader. I have to admit I will be finding and reading everything by Ms Diablo that I can get my hands on. A great read for a long, cold winter night." You Gotta Read Reviews

* * *
"Kira Barton swears an oath to the dead girls she will find their killer. What she doesn't know is that, in her pursuit, she will be hurled into the distant past. Balion, Prince of Locke Cress, knows the forest nymph with lavender eyes will come to him because he has dreamed of her every night...

This book has an interesting story line. With the mix of modern eras, time travel and magic it has a little something for everyone. Puca Forest, Four Solid Djinn

* * *
"Dust and Moonlight, was a very pleasant story to read on a nice, cool day. I have always loved the elements of Fantasy and magic as well as cultures who believe in it completely, Ms. Diablo gives us both in spades. I completely fell into the world she created and instantly fell in love with the feisty, modern Kira as well as with the handsome warrior Prince Balion. Their chemistry seems to burn right off the pages and somehow seeps into you, sweeping you away by passion. The secondary characters in the story are vital and breathe life into the lives of Kira and Balion with such believability that one finds themselves wishing they knew them or even sit and converse with such vivid characters." Moon Over Water Reviews, 4 and ½ Stars!

Follow Keta's Blog for the latest information on her releases: http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com


----------



## mamiller

Dust and Moonlight looks real good, Keta.  I'm going to go download a sample!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the info on The Romance Reviews, Sibel!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Hi everyone,
I don't know how I missed this discussion. Glad I found it. I appreciate any opportunity to share my debut novel... It is currently 5 Stars at Amazon and there is a very generous excerpt available for free either at my website or via Kindle and Nook. Price is on Sale for $2.99 Regularly $4.64.. Now's the time to buy and same some money before the price goes back up.

If you're looking for a love story filled with suspense and a mystery that will keep you guessing til the end....I invite you to experience an ISLAND OF SECRETS.

On An Island of Secrets 
One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

Please take a look at the NEW Book Trailer just up today at You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1QazpO6aZU

http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com

Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> Hi everyone,
> I don't know how I missed this discussion. Glad I found it. I appreciate any opportunity to share my debut novel... It is currently 5 Stars at Amazon and there is a very generous excerpt available for free either at my website or via Kindle and Nook. Price is on Sale for $2.99 Regularly $4.64.. Now's the time to buy and same some money before the price goes back up.
> 
> If you're looking for a love story filled with suspense and a mystery that will keep you guessing til the end....I invite you to experience an ISLAND OF SECRETS.
> 
> On An Island of Secrets
> One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?
> 
> Please take a look at the NEW Book Trailer just up today at You Tube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1QazpO6aZU
> 
> http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com
> 
> Thanks


You can submit your video to syriasays.com.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can submit your video to syriasays.com.


 Thanks!


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Forgot to check in here the past few days. Welcome to Cait and everyone else who's recently joined this thread! I've learned a lot here. Still haven't figured out why my book is selling 20-30 Nook copies for every Kindle copy, but I'm not going to complain. I just tend to be analytical about such things, so it makes me a little crazy that I can't explain it. <g> I'm totally loving how empowered we authors are now, with the ebook explosion!


----------



## Alm Hlgh

If you've found yourself bored with the conventional romance stories that are predicable and lacking in sensuality between men and women; then these eBooks have been specially written for you. You will believe in love again.
_____
http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Thug-Hood-Love-ebook/dp/B004GEASIA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2 Westside Story meets Romeo & Juliet. Coming of age teenage love affair about a girl who lives like a Princess meets a gangster and they got that ghetto love. But can love overcome the difference of their two worlds? One love, two worlds colliding in this crazy space called life. Angela and Miles will their love be enough? 
_______
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Toad-Madisons-First-ebook/dp/B004FN1QXS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3 Love can happen any time and anywhere. It can happen to anyone-- making everything beautiful and whole again. Madison needed money. The local gangster was threatening to sell his sister into sex slavery; what else could he do when he heard an innocently spoken wager but accept it? Stacy was born with birth defects. Men have always found her repulsive. But like any other woman, she hopes to find a man that will love and accept her. A cruel wager leads to a journey of discovering love and forgiveness. Meet Madison & Stacy; falling in love in: The Prince & The Toad: Madison's first love. 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Garbage-Collector-ebook/dp/B004GKMIVE/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_5 Twinkle was living alone in that big old drafty house missing her mom and afraid of opening up and loving; Tony needed someone to believe in him and give him a chance to be the kind of man that he knew he could be. What happens when a bitter, mistrustful woman meets an ex-con needing a place to stay? 
______

There's more so visit me at: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004HTM4G8


----------



## Chicki

Keta, I tweeted about Dust and Moonlight yesterday!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## JennaAnderson

I finished Margaret lake's _Sweet Savage Charity _ last night - loved it!

I actually luuuuurved it. So well done. A perfect novelette!

Note to self - Must read more of Margaret's work.

~ Jenna
Share the Love of Books 2011 - http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/02/event-share-love-of-books-2011.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> I finished Margaret lake's _Sweet Savage Charity _ last night - loved it!
> 
> I actually luuuuurved it. So well done. A perfect novelette!
> 
> Note to self - Must read more of Margaret's work.
> 
> ~ Jenna
> Share the Love of Books 2011 - http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/02/event-share-love-of-books-2011.html


Thank you, Jenna. I wrote SSC on request. Ricky Sides asked me to write something about the Pilgrims and the Indians and SSC was the result.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you, Jenna. I wrote SSC on request. Ricky Sides asked me to write something about the Pilgrims and the Indians and SSC was the result.


I learned a few things while reading this book as well.
You have a gift for setting and imagery - you didn't go on and on describing things, but I could picture it all so well in my mind.
Just lovely.

Jenna


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats on those wonderful reviews, Sibel!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> I learned a few things while reading this book as well.
> You have a gift for setting and imagery - you didn't go on and on describing things, but I could picture it all so well in my mind.
> Just lovely.
> 
> Jenna


Happy to hear that. Sometimes I think I get way too wordy.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Happy to hear that. Sometimes I think I get way too wordy.


How has the reception been for your novelettes/shorter stories?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> How has the reception been for your novelettes/shorter stories?
> 
> Miriam Minger


Last month's US & UK sales for the three totaled 171 plus three from Smashwords. I haven't been on Smashwords very long. Only In My Dreams is far and away the best seller, but Sweet Savage Charity has only been out for about a month.

I'll be doing an anthology pretty soon. I've got some unpublished short stories and flash fiction that I'll include with the novelettes. So far, I've got 117 (37K words) pages accumulated, one that's nearly finished, and I might write another novelette.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Last month's US & UK sales for the three totaled 171 plus three from Smashwords. I haven't been on Smashwords very long. Only In My Dreams is far and away the best seller, but Sweet Savage Charity has only been out for about a month.
> 
> I'll be doing an anthology pretty soon. I've got some unpublished short stories and flash fiction that I'll include with the novelettes. So far, I've got 117 (37K words) pages accumulated, one that's nearly finished, and I might write another novelette.


Thanks for the info. What is the approx. word count for your novelettes if I may ask?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks for the info. What is the approx. word count for your novelettes if I may ask?
> 
> Miriam Minger


10-12K. They run 30-35 pages.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 10-12K. They run 30-35 pages.


Thanks! I'm inspired to try my hand at shorter stories myself. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi friends--

Just caught up with a what I've missed. Welcome to the newcomers! "Keta Diablo"--what a great name! The book looks pretty darn interesting also.

@Sibel thanks for passing on the info from Romance Reviews. It's really helpful to get pointed in some helpful directions. Finding pockets of readers is the big challenge.

Is anyone active at Wattpad.com?  I haven't even checked it out, but it's supposed to be a big hangout with young readers.

@Miriam--my short story, "Shiny Green Shoes" sold very well over the holidays.  It is only 6,000 words, but nobody seemed upset at spend 99cents on it. I think people are enjoying quick reads on breaks and during the commute.

I'm working again this week, so try not to miss me too much!

Stay warm and safe--

Dana


----------



## SylviaMassara

Hello all,

I have a couple of Romance novels on Amazon:

Like Casablanca - Kindle Edition: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LGTNT8What does internet dating and Casablanca have in common? Nothing, unless you go to Rick's Cafe and find out what antiques dealer and dating blogger, Cat Ryan, is up to.

Cat's doing research for her internet dating blog gig, and the place she chooses to meet her many dates is at Rick's Cafe in Sydney. But what of its disturbingly handsome owner, Rick Blake? Cat wonders what he thinks, seeing her with a different male all the time. What's more, why does this bother Cat so much? It's not like she wants any involvement after her recent break up with Josh, her cheating ex. Besides, it looks like Rick is trying to get back together with his ex-wife, Denise. So Cat decides to play it safe, but her heart has different ideas. (Introductory offer price at US0.99c until end of Feb)

The Other Boyfriend - Kindle Edition and Paperback:http://www.amazon.com/The-Other-Boyfriend-ebook/dp/B003X27XVG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295398995&sr=1-1 
Sarah Jamison is on a mission to find a boyfriend for her lover's business partner and constant companion before her own 40-year-old hormones succumb to menopause. Her best friend comes to the rescue with an idea so crazy that it just might work. Enter the enigmatic Mike Connor, smug and full of himself. Sarah hates the man on sight, despite the fact that her body tells her otherwise. Even so, Sarah thinks that, with his help, she can finally be with Jeffrey, the man she loves, and start a family before it's too late. If this means scheming and working with the devil himself, then she will do it, all in the name of love! Instead of getting closer to her goal, however, Sarah finds herself increasingly thinking about the very man she despises the most-"the other boyfriend." (US 2.99 Kindle and US11.95 paperback)


----------



## OliverCrommer

I like the trailer for The Other Boyfriend, Sylvia. Good, catchy song.

Out of curiosity, what's the name of the song? And the artist?


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Hi,

Thank you for the opportunity to post. Blood Line is a gothic comedy romance, set in the highlands of Scotland. If you would like a laugh with a bit of paranormal then this is the book for you!

www.kate-hamilton.co.uk


----------



## SylviaMassara

Hi Jason,

The song is called "I'm secretly in love with you" and it's a ccMixter piece by Loveshadow, which I got from a site called Creative Commons: [URL=http://creativecommons]http://creativecommons.org/legalmusicforvideos[/url]

Hope that helps.

Cheers, Sylvia


----------



## OliverCrommer

It's a good song and a good book trailer. I'll be picking up a copy for sure.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the info on "Shiny Green Shoes," Dana.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## SylviaMassara

Thank you, Jason. And if you want to feature on my show and talk about your books, contact me throught the blog at www.litchickshow.com

Regards, Sylvia


----------



## OliverCrommer

SylviaMassara said:


> Thank you, Jason. And if you want to feature on my show and talk about your books, contact me throught the blog at www.litchickshow.com
> 
> Regards, Sylvia


Thanks for your offer, Sylvia. I'll take you up on it.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Welcome to everyone who's joined the discussion here over the past few days! It's great hearing about your books and your sales.

RWA has asked me to do my "Show Me the Money" workshop again this summer at the NYC conference, and I'm planning to add as much info as I can about this new wave in publishing. Now, I haven't IGNORED e-publishing in the past, but honestly, other than those writing erotic romance, no one was really making any money at it. But that has REALLY changed over the past year, and I want to give attendees a good idea of what they can expect if they venture into these new waters. I'm wondering: would it be most useful to break earnings down by distribution method (i.e. Kindle vs Nook vs Sony, etc) or by genre, or by new vs multi-published authors? Or some combination thereof? I'd love to know what this group thinks, before I do my next update (for the handout and on my website, http://www.brendahiatt.com ) in the next month or so.

Opinions?


----------



## wildwitchof

Just found this thread... Usually post (well, lurk) in Writer's Cafe. So glad to find other romance writers.

Today was my big day: I sold my first copy of my first book (a novella for Kindle)! Then I sold two more! Counting my husband and myself, that makes five copies. This is the most thrilling dollar (35% of $0.99) I've ever made in my life. Even counting the Sno Cones I sold at the Little League field back in '79. Whoo hoo!

I've skimmed the previous threads and am so glad to get a brief sense of you all here. Some I've seen over in the Writer's Cafe, or through RWA (Brenda, your accounting of the financial realities of being published were a big part of why I'm going indie.) It's a pleasure to rub post-elbows with all of you.

I joined RWA back in '07 when I wanted to meet a few other writers, though I was new to the genre at the time. I went to the conference in Dallas and was blown away by how intelligent, warm, charming, and numerous the women (almost entirely women) of RWA are. It's true, though, they are slow to adapt to technology, and I'm really curious to see how everyone deals with the ebook revolution in NY come June. So much will happen between now and then--just look at the past six months. I thought about skipping National conference this year and putting the $ towards editing my unpublished works for Kindle & PubIt, but I really want to talk to people in person (especially in NY) about this huge moment in time we're living through.

Brenda, I think you should do what Konrath is doing, and consider all online sales together as one category, then compare it against print. That's really the question I have, especially for authors like you that have a backlist. This could be such a huge moneymaker for established writers--I'd love to buy backlists for authors I love. And compared to the numbers you publish about payouts, the online markets could quickly dwarf the revenues from earlier print deals. And if not, I'd love to know that too. 

Pardon my rambling thread. I was excited to introduce myself. My new novella on Kindle is a romantic comedy that has lots of sex in it. I don't know if "comic erotica" is a genre, but it's pretty hot stuff. My novels are much more tame, more like Susan Elizabeth Phillips. (Hah! I aim high.)

We'll see if my new sig works with the link to Quick Study. Amazon's free sample is very long, almost 10% of the book, if you'd like a taste.

Best of luck to everyone and thanks for the chance to say hi.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Congrats, Gretchen! Your first sale is always the sweetest.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Thanks, Gretchen, for the nice words and for the input! The problem with lumping ALL self-pubbed ebooks together (especially lumping repubbed backlist and new books from first-time authors) is that the numbers are ALL over the map, so one average figure wouldn't mean much. What good is it to know that the "average" ebook author makes, say, $1679/year when the range of earnings is from $7 to $39,890? (I just made those figures up, BTW. I don't have that much data yet!) I figure any way I can break it out will be that much more useful information for writers venturing into this area.


----------



## wildwitchof

Thanks Jason. It is sweet. Comically so.

And Brenda, I understand now what you mean about your challenge about presenting that data. And it's such a moving target. Whatever we're experiencing now is so different from just four months ago... or four months into the future. Who could calculate an average or a mean for J Konrath's 2010 sales? They've ramped up 2000% in a year. Or Amanda Hocking--0 to half a million down sales in six months. It's unbelievable.

So, best of luck. I'll keep an eye out for your workshop in NY, however you decide to compile/present your data.

(Better not include my self-published $1.00...from my data sample of One Day  .)


----------



## velicion

Hi people.
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just published my first romance. It's aimed for the younger market, so there's no sex or swearing inside. That was a challenge! My normal genre is horror but my 14 year old daughter asked me to write something that 'wasn't so gross'
Would you be surprised if I said that enjoyed writing the stories?

Ian.
It's called Fallen Snow and is available on Amazon for 99c
http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Snow-ebook/dp/B004M18OH4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the newcomers. This is such a nice thread.

Brenda, I would break down earnings by genre. And if you can, since you'll be addressing RWA, break down the romance genre by sub-genre. 

Amanda Hocking attributes her success to two things. Hitting every blog in town when her first book went live and looking at what was selling the best before she even wrote that book. 

From my own work, I can tell you that the contemporary fantasy romance novelette (Only In My Dreams) is my second best seller. Last month it came very close to beating my best selling full-length historical romance. I'm going to stick with historical romance because that's my first love, but I'm probably going to vary that with more contemporary stories.


----------



## Chicki

I just wanted to welcome Gretchen and Velicion and also upload the video trailers for my two books.

_*Hot Fun in the Summertime * _  - 




Enjoy!

*Chicki Brown*
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


----------



## morganrice

Thanks for starting this thread.

I just published my debut novel, TURNED: Book #1 in the Vampire Journals, which falls into the paranormal romance genre, and is priced at 99 cents.


----------



## JennaAnderson

morganrice said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> I just published my debut novel, TURNED: Book #1 in the Vampire Journals, which falls into the paranormal romance genre, and is priced at 99 cents.


Hi Morgan - I'm a sucker for a good paranormal story. Plus, your title seems to be a little on the shorter side?? 179 KB. I just bought it.



~ Jenna
*Join me for a fun February event - Share the Love of Books: * http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/02/event-share-love-of-books-2011.html


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hello everyone!

I've posted here before but my book got messed up in Amazon's system and has now ended up with a new link to it so here it is:
http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B004JF5HH8

Drop all the snow shovels--come inside and cuddle up and read. Escape to the beautiful Bahamas in this fun, light romance about taking chances and finding love when you least expect it!


----------



## mamiller

D.M.  I'm ready for the Bahamas!!!  All my books are cold and wet and cold and stormy and cold...  
Well, there is the Hawaiian romance, but I always say that was the product of too many mai tais.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Maureen,

Hawaii with mai tais or the Bahamas--I would take either one right about now!


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> my short story, "Shiny Green Shoes" sold very well over the holidays. It is only 6,000 words, but nobody seemed upset at spend 99cents on it. I think people are enjoying quick reads on breaks and during the commute.
> Dana


That's really interesting, Dana. I'm just about to put out a novella so it's good to see people are buying them. I can't decide whether to price it at 99 cents or make it free, since its main purpose is to drive traffic to my book-length work. I might start it at the higher price and if it's not moving then make it free. What does everyone think?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats on that first sale, Gretchen!  It is a rush, isn't it?  

Miriam Minger


----------



## wildwitchof

It is a rush. I'm now diving in with a ms I've entered in RWA's Golden Heart, one that's been knocking around the slush piles, and I figure it's time to format it for Kindle. I'm not even interested in the print world right now--the indie route feels right for me. 

Your covers look great, btw, Miriam--very prof.

As for shorter works, the one I just put on Kindle is about 29K or 100print pgs. I'm calling it a novella, but don't know how readers will like the length. Sure was fun to write, though--about 6 weeks. Nothing to lose in posting it. It's so steamy because I was aiming at the romantic/erotic epubs.

Anyone selling novellas in the 30K range? I posted mine for 0.99 because I'm an unknown. I think 1.49 would be my personal budget for a novella.

GG


----------



## CJArcher

Gretchen Galway said:


> I figure it's time to format it for Kindle. I'm not even interested in the print world right now--the indie route feels right for me.
> 
> As for shorter works, the one I just put on Kindle is about 29K or 100print pgs. I'm calling it a novella, but don't know how readers will like the length. Sure was fun to write, though--about 6 weeks. Nothing to lose in posting it.
> GG


Hi Gretchen,

The indie route felt right for me too. All the signs have been pointing this way for some time, from the day my agent and I parted ways last year because my stuff wasn't sellable to the big NY houses. It just took me a while to see the signs, lol.

Novellas are so much fun to write, aren't they? I love the shorter format and I think it's perfect for readers who don't have a lot of time on their hands. I can't wait to get mine formatted and uploaded. Hopefully today or tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My idea of pricing is 

$0.99 short story or novelette
$1.99 novella
$2.99 novel

That's just the way I do it and I try to stick to it. I have an anthology I'm putting together which I'll price at $2.99 By the time I finish, it'll be over 50K.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gretchen Galway said:


> Your covers look great, btw, Miriam--very prof.


Thanks! Kim Killion at Hot Damn Designs is my cover wizard.  Did my website, too: www.walkerpublishing.net

Miriam Minger


----------



## CaitLondon

You do a good job, Dana.

For Valentine's Day, I'm offering a free sweet short story, Sam's Story in Real Men Don't Do Intimacy, available at my website, http://caitlondon.com until after The Day. I was surprised at the first comment on my blog, that they wished it were longer, all in the male POV. Now, there's a thought. 

My novels are available on Kindle and I really need to get the covers into a signature line like I see done so well here.

This is the only short story I've written for adults, and I think it may be a good promo item for free. Anyway, it is an experiment I'm trying.


----------



## donna callea

Hi Everyone,

I'm hoping February will be a good month for love stories. I initially thought my novel _The Haircut, A New Year's Tale_ would be just a seasonal seller, since it begins two days after Christmas, 1948, and has a New Year's theme. But it sold pretty steadily last year, even after the holiday season. Still, sometimes I wish I titled it simply _The Haircut_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> Looking for something special for Valentine's Day? Check out some Valentine's excerpts http://tinyurl.com/6zm5p4o Authors you can post yours too!


Sibel, you forgot www in the url.

http://www.tinyurl.com/6zm5p4o

Still not working. Can you repost?


----------



## BrendaHiatt

donna callea said:


> I'm hoping February will be a good month for love stories.


Oh, good thought, Donna! I see Cait is doing a Valentine's promotion. I should think of something to do to promote Ship of Dreams, since it's wildly romantic.  I did just go in and expand its description, but that's not quite the same thing... <g>


----------



## Sandy N.

I'm thrilled to have found this forum, and I hope I post to it correctly.

I.O.U. SEX, my first book, has been on Amazon for a couple of months. It's the story of three women, friends since their teenage years, who track down their steady boyfriends from high school--decades after graduation. I wrote the book with my friend Sandra Allen, and we had a lot of fun creating it. I hope it shows in our words!










Here's the Amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/I-O-U-Sex-ebook/dp/B004CFAPA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297054019&sr=8-1
And here's a link to our blog: http://iousex.blogspot.com


----------



## mamiller

hahaha!    I love that title, Sandy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandy N. said:


> I'm thrilled to have found this forum, and I hope I post to it correctly.
> 
> I.O.U. SEX, my first book, has been on Amazon for a couple of months. It's the story of three women, friends since their teenage years, who track down their steady boyfriends from high school--decades after graduation. I wrote the book with my friend Sandra Allen, and we had a lot of fun creating it. I hope it shows in our words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Amazon link:http://www.amazon.com/I-O-U-Sex-ebook/dp/B004CFAPA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297054019&sr=8-1
> And here's a link to our blog: http://iousex.blogspot.com


Sounds like a fun book. My boyfriend from high school was so cute. Then he put on about 70 pounds.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Sandy N.

Question: I posted the cover image of my book on this forum, but it has been deleted! Yes, the title includes the word "sex" but the cover showed a diary, high school ring, and theater ticket stub. Mild, compared to most romance genre covers! Any clues as to why it went away?

Thanks!

Link to I.O.U. SEX: http://www.amazon.com/I-O-U-Sex-ebook/dp/B004CFAPA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297096388&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandy N. said:


> Question: I posted the cover image of my book on this forum, but it has been deleted! Yes, the title includes the word "sex" but the cover showed a diary, high school ring, and theater ticket stub. Mild, compared to most romance genre covers! Any clues as to why it went away?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Link to I.O.U. SEX: http://www.amazon.com/I-O-U-Sex-ebook/dp/B004CFAPA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297096388&sr=8-1


It looks like a photobucket problem, not a forum problem.


----------



## ToniL

Paranormal Romance: No Rest for the Wicca

Communing with the dead is an everyday occurrence for PI Morgan Hawkes. A half-Wiccan witch who can commune with spirits of those caught between worlds, Morgan uses her talents to exorcise the trapped ghost or demon as part of the Paranormal Investigation Squad – until a string of murders with a voodoo slant prompts the Special Forces Agency to ask for her assistance. Someone’s killing pureblood witches- and the SFA’s convinced Morgan’s heritage (her father was a voodoo priest) could be instrumental in solving the mystery. Teamed with dashing SF agent Cole St. John – an Inheritor Vampire that sets her blood racing – the two of them fight their attraction for each other as they race to stop a madman from unleashing a demonic force upon the world.


----------



## Misha Crews

BrendaHiatt said:


> I have a question. There are quite a lot of us now self-publishing our reverted backlist books, but I'm sure many of you also have, like I do, Kindle books put out by our publishers (where the rights haven't reverted back to us yet). Do you advertise those here as well, or only the titles you've self-published? I'm torn on this, since I've asked for rights to those books, and I worry if they start selling too well too soon, the publisher won't give them back!  But at the same time, it kind of feels like shooting myself in the foot NOT to promote them, since I do get royalties when they sell. Much lower royalties than I get by self-publishing, of course, but better than nothing! So . . . what are those of you in similar circumstances doing?


Hi Brenda,

My first two books were published by a small press, and I do promote them here. It's harder for me to tell if my promotional efforts are working with those books, of course, since all I have to go on is the Amazon rating. But I do like to promote all my books here.

Hope that helps! 

Misha


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I like the idea of a Valentine's Day promo. I have posted a few clips and the blurb for my romantic suspense story, Black & White, on this thread, and I have noticed that I generally have a few sales subsequently.

My story is priced at $2.99 right now, and that does seem to agree with what alot of indie authors are doing. However, I think that the number of books you have on Kindle, and how well known your name is, helps alot. Personally, if I had only $2.99 on my credit card ( ..which happens more often than I would like ), I would spend it on someone who has alot of books with good reviews, rather than an unknown author with just one book.

So I need to write more. And I think I might do a $0.99 special for Valentine's Day.

Speaking of credit cards, here is a new clip:

_"When we get through this, I'm going to research that very question. It's really complicated, and hinges on the definitions of negligence and gross negligence." She'd show him that she did far more exciting things with her life than drafting contracts and hassling people like him.
"I'm just going to sign this stuff. If I'm going to end up dead, I'd rather not be bored to death. Stuffed in a box at the bottom of the ocean sounds good right about now!"
So much for demonstrating that she was a worthy and experienced crime-fighting partner. She had just made herself sound like a real geek. But at least he didn't seem to be angry at her any longer. At least, not the vein-popping-out-of-his-head type of mad.
"Too bad there isn't a form here that made the credit card bills go away."
He looked up again. "What are you? Stand-up comedian or lawyer?"_

Thanks Dana!


----------



## JamieMcGuire

I like the price ranges for novella, and up to a novel. That makes me feel better about my price! My novel, Providence, is 120,000 words, so I felt offering it for less than 2.99...I should just offer it for free. The print price is 14.95, but as a new author, the cheapo ebook price doesn't bother me as long as it gets the word out. 

When I lowered the price from $4.99 to $2.99, a lot of my readers scoffed, saying $4.99 was a bargain, however I am content with the $2.99 for the moment to get it circulating! It's amazing how you can have 100% rave reviews and have such a hard time spreading the word! If anyone has magic to share, I'm all ears!


----------



## mamiller

Hi! 

I have a little Valentine's snippet to share from my romantic suspense, WIDOW'S TALE.

"He could have killed you tonight. Do you know how much that terrifies me?"
"Ah," Brett's husky voice rumbled. "So, you do admit you care about me?" 
A brief growl and Serena released her grip. "You're my brother in-law. Of course I care about you."
Brett's free hand reached forward to grab Serena by the waist. He hoisted her between his legs so that their faces loomed close together. 
"Well, I don't feel very brotherly to you, Serena. I've been holding back out of respect to our mutual loss, but that's not going to last." Brett's gray eyes smoldered. "So if you don't feel the same-if you don't want this-you better run, Serena. Run as fast as you can. Because when this is over, I'm going to chase you," he leaned in, "and baby, I'll break every record to get you."
Serena's breath hitched in her throat and then burst out to fan Brett's lips. She wondered at God's logic for giving a man such stunning eyes. Half of her wanted to flee, to run as fast as Brett warned. The other half wanted to lean into his embrace and sate the desire making her heart beat in triple time.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Great suggestion, Sibel.  Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## JulianneMacLean

Thanks so much for giving us a place to post about our book releases! I just self-pubbed a women's fiction novel called THE COLOR OF HEAVEN, and it's $2.99. I have a website which I invite you to visit: www.evmitchell.com. I answer some questions about why I self-published this book instead of going the traditional publishing route (I am a published romance author under the name Julianne MacLean).

I wish I could figure out how to insert the cover art here, but I'm having trouble, so here is the link to the Amazon page. I hope you'll check it out! Thanks so much!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Color-of-Heaven-ebook/dp/B004KKY782/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1297182364&sr=1-1


----------



## Sandy N.

Here's a little bit of flashback from my book, I.O.U. SEX.

"It's nice to hear your voice, Peg. All our emails can't compare to actually talking to you. Are you sure you aren't still eighteen? You sound exactly the same."

Peggy smiled at the warmth in Mark's words, the deep timbre of his voice bringing back vivid memories of late-night conversations during high school. She remembered taking the big black telephone from the hallway into her bedroom closet, stretching the phone cord to its full length. She could almost feel the velvety darkness embrace her now, just as it did when she would shut her closet door and sit on the floor, alone with only Mark's voice. They'd talk for hours, discussing nothing and everything, until her mother followed the phone cord to her room and knocked on her closet door with an admonishment.










Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/I-O-U-Sex-ebook/dp/B004CFAPA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297203883&sr=8-1
Blog: http://iousex.blogspot.com


----------



## Sandy N.

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It looks like a photobucket problem, not a forum problem.


THANK YOU, Gertie! The problem was with photobucket access settings.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Thanks, Misha! It sounds like most people are promoting all of their books and not only their self-pubbed ones. I'll try to do a better job of that... though of course I'm still hoping I'll get the rights back to several more books, so I'll get that much more bang for my "buck" when I re-publish them and promote them!

Dana, thanks for that opportunity for some extra exposure! Need to get an excerpt up on my website so I have something to link to.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Kate Hamilton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to post. Blood Line is a gothic comedy romance, set in the highlands of Scotland. If you would like a laugh with a bit of paranormal then this is the book for you!
> 
> www.kate-hamilton.co.uk


Hi Kate - would you consider your title, Blood Line, chick lit? I am looking for a chick lit title. It needs to be from a debut author and published in 2011. Ha ha - it's for a reading challenge.

I see your page on Amazon US but the date isn't showing. Romantic comedy about a single woman dating.... sounds close to chick lit to me.

Jenna


----------



## AnneWhitfield

This is such a good thread. I'm finding lots of books to read.


----------



## CJArcher

Great thread. I have lots of suggestions for new books to read now.

I have 2 ebooks for the kindle, both historical romances. THE ADVENTURES OF MISS UPTON AND THE SKY PIRATE is a steampunk romance priced at $2.99, and THE MERCENARY'S PRICE is set in Elizabethan England and is only 99 cents. I'll post the blurb for that one:

Being a national treasure wouldn't be such a curse if she only knew she could trust him.

Lady Eliza Harcourt, the queen's seer, is in danger of being kidnapped. To avoid such a fate, she will be whisked to safety during a royal masked ball. But when the man doing the whisking turns out to be Thomas Blackstone, she's no longer sure fleeing is a good idea.

Rejected by Eliza seven years earlier, Thomas has changed from the amiable second son of a lowly noble into a cold-hearted mercenary. Not only does she have to put up with the silent treatment, but she cannot be entirely certain he is on her side. The only thing she can be sure of is that he's still bitter about the rejection. And that she still loves him.

THE ADVENTURES OF MISS UPTON AND THE SKY PIRATE link:http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LGRZGG
THE MERCENARY'S PRICE link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MDLTD8


----------



## Midnight Writer

I've been reading this thread, catching up on all the romances! I'm going to start looking into steampunk romances. I loved The Wild, Wild West TV series. I even have a cat named Artemus and call him Arte. 

My offering is *Immortal Ecstasy*, Greek myth fantasy romance novella at about 30k words. It's free for a while at Smashwords. I haven't put it up at Amazon yet, so Smashwords and its retailers are the only places it's available so far. I just changed the price yesterday, so it hasn't migrated through to the retailers yet.

Disguised as a male, the nymph Daphnis seeks out Leuc to convince him not to aid the threat to her village, but she doesn't count on falling in love with him. Leuc has never been attracted to another male, but finds himself drawn to Daphnis. He has yet to learn that appearances can be deceiving, especially when a nymph with the power of glamour is involved.

Here's the Smashwords link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35343

Lanette


----------



## Miriam Minger

EVMitchell said:


> Thanks so much for giving us a place to post about our book releases! I just self-pubbed a women's fiction novel called THE COLOR OF HEAVEN, and it's $2.99. I have a website which I invite you to visit: www.evmitchell.com. I answer some questions about why I self-published this book instead of going the traditional publishing route (I am a published romance author under the name Julianne MacLean).
> 
> I wish I could figure out how to insert the cover art here, but I'm having trouble, so here is the link to the Amazon page. I hope you'll check it out! Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Color-of-Heaven-ebook/dp/B004KKY782/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1297182364&sr=1-1


Love your cover, Julianne!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

MidnightWriter said:


> I've been reading this thread, catching up on all the romances! I'm going to start looking into steampunk romances.


Yay! Steampunk romance is a growing genre. Plus it's awesome 



MidnightWriter said:


> My offering is *Immortal Ecstasy*, Greek myth fantasy romance novella at about 30k words.


Your ebook sounds great, Lanette. I'll go check it out.


----------



## Midnight Writer

CJArcher said:


> Yay! Steampunk romance is a growing genre. Plus it's awesome


Are there many (or any) focusing on Wild West steampunk? Or is it only Victorian England? (Not that I mind. Love that time and place--foggy, gaslit streets, Sherlock Holmes, Jack the Ripper, etc.)



CJArcher said:


> Your ebook sounds great, Lanette. I'll go check it out.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.

Lanette


----------



## Chicki

In honor of Valentine's Day, I will be posting romantic excerpts from my books on my blog. Please stop by when you get a chance. *http://chicki663.webs.com/apps/blog/*

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

I am the featured author today on Patricia Woodside's blog! Please drop in and say hi.

http://readinnwritin.blogspot.com/2011/02/featured-author-chicki-brown-part-1.html

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## mamiller

sibelhodge said:


> What is steampunk? I keep seeing it and haven't got a clue!


When I first heard about it, I thought the same thing, Sibel! 

From what I understand it's a hybrid of sci-fi Authors?

Or it's simply a thug who got caught in a dry-cleaning store.


----------



## Chicki

Sibel, I always use Stumble Upon to shorten my links. I've never heard anyone say you had to be a member in order to view them. I'm going back to change the link. Here's the direct link: *http://chicki663.webs.com/apps/blog/*

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

MidnightWriter said:


> Are there many (or any) focusing on Wild West steampunk? Or is it only Victorian England? (Not that I mind. Love that time and place--foggy, gaslit streets, Sherlock Holmes, Jack the Ripper, etc.)
> 
> Thanks! Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Lanette


I'm sure this is but I've drawn a blank. Most are Victorian in feel if not necessarily set in England.

So far I'm loving your ebook!


----------



## CJArcher

sibelhodge said:


> What is steampunk? I keep seeing it and haven't got a clue!


Hi Sibel and anyone else who's been wondering about steampunk. I wrote a blog post on this topic: http://tiny.cc/g4t8f. In short, it's speculative fiction set in an alternate Victorian-like world where steam powered machinery is more widely used that it ever was in real life. Authors have built on that basic theme to incorporate other speculative elements like magic or vampires or evil empires. I think of it as attitude and adventure. The movie League of Extraordinary Gentleman sums is a good example.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wow! So great to see this thread has been spinning while I've been working in the material world to support my writing addiction. I'm so behind--Steam Punk? I've also been pushing to get my debut novel up on Amazon before Valentine's Day. Drum roll, please---

Description: 
The Healer vs. the Lawyer. Energy healer, Persephone Jones, has a new neighbor in Peeler, Oklahoma-hot shot lawyer, Jason Brooks. She's a vegan; he likes his steaks rare. She's about saving Mother Earth while he protects the interests of Big Business. Their attraction is mutual, but disturbing. And life gets even more complicated when the whole town is caught in a conflict that pits these two on opposite sides of a political fence&#8230;.Foreword Magazine says AIN'T LOVE GRAND? is "written with a fresh voice, an impeccable sense of comedic timing, vivid narrative, and fascinating characters."

The story is fictitious, but the H&H characters are based on me and my husband. "Write what you know"--right? Anyway, check it out!

BTW--I love that new title--"I.O.U. Sex"

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Wow, congratulations, Dana!  You're going to keep me busy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, Dana! And the best of luck with it.


----------



## Chicki

Wishing you tremendous sales, Dana! Being an author is a lot of work, but it's SO worth it when you love what you're doing!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

Margaret,

I just wanted to tell you that I started your book last night, and it grabbed me in the first few pages! As I read, it was as if you'd peeked into my house ...

Unfortunately, I don't have as much time to read as I would like, but I take my Kindle everywhere I go, and I try to read a little before I go to sleep at night.

Can't wait to see what happens to Delia next ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Margaret,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you that I started your book last night, and it grabbed me in the first few pages! As I read, it was as if you'd peeked into my house ...
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have as much time to read as I would like, but I take my Kindle everywhere I go, and I try to read a little before I go to sleep at night.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens to Delia next ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


It's only 35 pages. Perfect for us authors who no longer have time to read.  Glad you're enjoying Delia. Her story is my best selling novelette.


----------



## Maria Romana

Sibel, thanks for asking the question about steampunk.  I've been wanting to ask for a long time, but didn't want to seem like the "old broad" who's not up on the latest lingo.  And C.J., thanks for answering the question.  The reality was so far off from what I'd imagined.  It sounds like something I might even enjoy...go figure.

--Maria


----------



## worktolive

Regarding steampunk, there are a few out there that have an Americana setting - like the old TV show Wild Wild West. I've got one on my TBR pile called Native Star by MK Hobson that has steampunk elements, witchcraft and zombies all set in the Old West and another author that has a couple of books with similar settings and set in Civil War times is Cherie Priest. The books are Boneshaker, Dreadnought, and Clementine. This is one of the hottest genres out there right now. 

Another steampunk book that has a unique premise and setting is The Greyfriar by Susan and Clay Griffith - the idea is that vampires have taken over the northern parts of the world and humans have retreated to the equitorial regions. The reason it's steampunkish is that it is set in an alternate reality with inventions based on steam. 

Honestly, I know steampunk when I read it, but I have a hard time defining it.


----------



## CJArcher

worktolive said:


> Honestly, I know steampunk when I read it, but I have a hard time defining it.


So do I. That's why I often tell people it's more about an attitude than anything that can be pinned down. Of course it should have some steam-powered technology in it too but it doesn't have to be the driving force in the plot.

I loved Cherie Priest's book but it's not a romance and I prefer books with a romantic thread. Meljean Brooke's The Iron DUke and Gail Carriger's Soulless are generally titles tossed around as being steampunk romance. Both are great introductions to the sub-genre.

Sibel - I have no idea where the punk part came from. I find the word puts a lot of people off trying the genre which is a shame. I was one of those people a while back


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anybody watch _Castle_? One of the episodes revolved around a steampunk club.

And here's the man himself in his steampunk gear.


----------



## CCrooks

Thrill of the Chase is featured at Daily Cheap Reads today!

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/12/backlist-book-christina-crooks-thrill-of-the-chase/


----------



## Misha Crews

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Anybody watch _Castle_? One of the episodes revolved around a steampunk club.
> 
> And here's the man himself in his steampunk gear.


OMG what a great picture! 

I was at Comicon last year and there were a lot of folks in their steampunk gear!


----------



## CJArcher

Misha Crews said:


> OMG what a great picture!
> 
> I was at Comicon last year and there were a lot of folks in their steampunk gear!


Ooh Nathan in steampunk gear - awesome pic!

I have Comicon envy, Misha. I'd love to go and just people watch but alas living in Australia means I need to sell A LOT more ebooks first, lol.


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical/adventure romances are featured today at http://dailycheapreads.com/

Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Valentine's Day Promo: download Black & White for only $0.99

This is a great thread! Thanks Dana. Also thanks to Sibel for the links over at Amazon. And to everyone who posted about price. I went over and read J.A. Konrath's blog, and stumbled upon some comments about pricing in the "comments" section. His advice is to get readers and write...lots! So my new gameplan is to have a Valentine's Day Promo and price Black & White at $0.99 for 2 months, and hopefully attract some readers while I write my next novel. Also, he pointed out that no matter what, if you "don't write crap" time will make a huge difference, because right now the ebook market is only 10% of the total market, and he anticipates that will increase dramatically and quickly.

Here is a clip of "the first kiss":

She had been ignoring the faint sound of the alarm bell going off in her head. Then it was suddenly loud and strident. His hands were moving down. He was going to do the tushie squeeze! 
It was bouncing when you ran across the parking lot, her inner voice shouted.
That was hard evidence that her posterior was anything but hard! In fact, it was soft and totally undisciplined. Once her gluteus maximus muscles passed boot camp, her behind would be squeezable. But not now. 
"Move it or lose it!" she growled against his mouth.

Happy Endings,
Nicki Lynn Justice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG


----------



## Midnight Writer

CJArcher said:


> So far I'm loving your ebook!


Thank you! And thank you so much for the review over at Smashwords. I'm so glad you enjoyed it.

Lanette


----------



## Midnight Writer

worktolive said:


> Regarding steampunk, there are a few out there that have an Americana setting - like the old TV show Wild Wild West. I've got one on my TBR pile called Native Star by MK Hobson that has steampunk elements, witchcraft and zombies all set in the Old West and another author that has a couple of books with similar settings and set in Civil War times is Cherie Priest. The books are Boneshaker, Dreadnought, and Clementine. This is one of the hottest genres out there right now.
> 
> Another steampunk book that has a unique premise and setting is The Greyfriar by Susan and Clay Griffith - the idea is that vampires have taken over the northern parts of the world and humans have retreated to the equitorial regions. The reason it's steampunkish is that it is set in an alternate reality with inventions based on steam.
> 
> Honestly, I know steampunk when I read it, but I have a hard time defining it.


Thanks! I'll have to try some of them out.

Lanette


----------



## Midnight Writer

CJArcher said:


> So do I. That's why I often tell people it's more about an attitude than anything that can be pinned down. Of course it should have some steam-powered technology in it too but it doesn't have to be the driving force in the plot.


That's good to know. I'm not mechanically inclined, so I might be able to try my hand at writing it if I don't have to focus on the gadgets. 



CJArcher said:


> I loved Cherie Priest's book but it's not a romance and I prefer books with a romantic thread. Meljean Brooke's The Iron DUke and Gail Carriger's Soulless are generally titles tossed around as being steampunk romance. Both are great introductions to the sub-genre.


Two more names to add to my list. I'd probably prefer the ones with romance in them, too.

Lanette


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My Valentine's short story is finally live and it's free at Smashwords.










It was Valentine's Day and Holly was alone ... again. Darren, her husband of three years, was away on business more often than he was home. He'd called this morning, told her he loved her, and flowers would be waiting at work. But it wasn't enough. Not anymore. And when he came home again, Holly was determined to do something about it. She just didn't know what.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42164


----------



## Plagarma

Being it's Valentine's day could I perhaps suggest two very differant love stories?

*Non fiction* - *The Catwalk Supermodel* is an account that follows the early life of a Supermodel from the time she left a children's home until she moved to New York. This is a fascinating story for readers who would prefer a nonfiction book written in the vein of story, rather than a list of factional events. Although it does show that often success is more about who you know, rather than your own abilities.

http://www.amazon.com/Catwalk-Supermodel-ebook/dp/B00394F3KQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_9

*Fiction* - *Gemma's WhiteCliff*. Gemma is bored with her life. A chance meeting with a 'famous author' sees the beginning of a relationship that could easily run out of control. However, Gemma's life is about to take an immediate and devastating downturn, when her parents are killed... At stake now is the multimillion pound WhiteCliff Estate. With unscrupulous relatives, irate farmers, and shattered relationships, Gemma's caught up in a world, where fear, insecurity and loneliness rule her life. Has she the strength to keep fighting back, or will she crumble against mounting pressures, clutching at slippery straws, as she stumbles from crisis to crisis?

http://www.amazon.com/Gemmas-WhiteCliff-Keith-Hoare/dp/1846856930/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5

Happy Valentine


----------



## mamiller

Good morning everyone! There is a contest on Quackers and Tease for a _free_ copy of WIDOW'S TALE. Please stop by and enter! 

http://quackersandtease.blogspot.com/2011/02/contest-maureen-miller-with-her-golden.html


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical/adventure romance, Secrets of Midnight, is now .99 cents! http://tinyurl.com/4uk3tld Don't miss the exciting sequel, My Runaway Heart. http://tinyurl.com/4hc8rc8 Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Post-Valentine's Day--

Hope you all made the most out of promoting for the holiday. Here's the Newsletter I put out:
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=7vv5lydab&v=001e5WobZtxxKQeyex_xC79viEi-eZ0GL68ZY26fSv5uaZWS-AZVi23CcDCo4Hz5vtAsdYUwicazosspGjlAB1xgbliOUhnyb4DGYDsdueExkmqupq8zPT51peZI-22oA1idhdwpsFY58o%3D

Sibel--thanks for pass on the info on the new threads. You are the go-to girl!

So, is anyone being clever about promoting for President's Day? That's a little trickier!

Dana


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks! I have two romance novels for sale. "Ripple Effect" is Contemporary while "Catch a Shooting Star" is Historical.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Post-Valentine's Day--
> 
> Hope you all made the most out of promoting for the holiday. Here's the Newsletter I put out:
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=7vv5lydab&v=001e5WobZtxxKQeyex_xC79viEi-eZ0GL68ZY26fSv5uaZWS-AZVi23CcDCo4Hz5vtAsdYUwicazosspGjlAB1xgbliOUhnyb4DGYDsdueExkmqupq8zPT51peZI-22oA1idhdwpsFY58o%3D
> 
> Sibel--thanks for pass on the info on the new threads. You are the go-to girl!
> 
> So, is anyone being clever about promoting for President's Day? That's a little trickier!
> 
> Dana


Whoops, hadn't thought about Presidents' Day. Better get writing. Maybe something about a white sale or a mattress sale? 

Did everyone get my free short story?










http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42164

It was Valentine's Day and Holly was alone ... again. Darren, her husband of three years, was away on business more often than he was home. He'd called this morning, told her he loved her, and flowers would be waiting at work. But it wasn't enough. Not anymore. And when he came home again, Holly was determined to do something about it. She just didn't know what.

140 downloads in two days. One five star review. I'm hoping for 1,000 downloads before I unpublish the end of February so please feel free tell your friends.


----------



## bellaandre

Hey everyone! Just found this thread and thought I'd pop in to say hello. 

Congrats to everyone on their successes! Hasn't it been exciting around here recently?

 Bella


----------



## Dana Taylor

bellaandre said:


> Hey everyone! Just found this thread and thought I'd pop in to say hello.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their successes! Hasn't it been exciting around here recently?
> 
> Bella


Hi Bella--
Yes! There are SO MANY new authors. With the sinking of Borders, we're seeing evidence that the e-book is going to be the best way for people to browse what's new. Still, I hope that book stores find a way to revitalize. Surely, they have a place in today's world.

Dana


----------



## K. A. Jordan

Dana Taylor said:


> Still, I hope that book stores find a way to revitalize. Surely, they have a place in today's world.


I hope the decline of the 'big box' book store will mean the return of the Mom & Pop Indie. It may take a few more years for it to happen, but a girl can always hope.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The downfall of the bookstores may mean an upsurge in libraries. Not everyone can afford an ereader or even wants one.


----------



## CJArcher

I have a new historical paranormal romance out.


Honor Bound: Book 1 of the Witchblade Chronicles is the first in a linked series set in Elizabethan England. It can be read as a standalone book.

_Isabel Merritt's quiet life as an assistant to one of London's famous apothecaries hides a deadly secret. A secret that could see her put on trial for witchcraft if the authorities, and her husband, uncover the truth.

When royal spy Sir Nicholas Merritt stumbles upon his estranged wife during an investigation, he can't believe his luck. He's been searching for her for seven long years and now he has her again, in his bed and his life. Except she's resisting all the way. Worse still, she's somehow tangled up with a plot to assassinate the queen. To hold onto her this time, he must find out why she left him while hiding a secret of his own that could tear them apart forever._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, CJ and good luck.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning writers,

Welcome CJ. Your book sounds really interesting. I love reading that time period, but I get so tired of this plot: "Duke Smithers simply must find a bride or be cut off from the family fortune." Your book actually has a plot!

Okay, today is "Devil Moon" day at "Two Ends of The Pen" where I actually invested in a sponsorship. And I was shocked, SHOCKED to discover 5 sales at Smashwords this morning. A record. Anyway, here is the link to my page at "Two Ends". Debra Martin did a good job: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

Have a lovely day!
Dana
Latest release "Ain't Love Grand?"


----------



## Linda Acaster

Well done, you, Dana. I hope they keep rolling in for you. Debra is wonderful to work with.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

My first indie romantic urban fantasy is live today!!

GLIMMER

"Vivi Anna's smart and always unique take on urban fantasy makes her a must read!" - Lauren Dane, author of Inside Out

"GLIMMER rocks in so many ways! Nina and Severin are one hell of a sexy couple and stand out in a world that's rich with detail, danger and intrigue!" - Juliana Stone, author of the Jaguar Warriors and upcoming League of Guardians

"From start to finish, GLIMMER's one wild ride. I can't wait for the next Nina Decker story!" - Megan Hart, author of Selfish is the Heart

Although Nina Decker's father is one hundred percent human, her mother is not. She belongs to an ancient and rare race of people called the fae. But these fae are not those written about in fairytales, with pretty gossamer wings and fairy dust, no they are sinister, malevolent and unkind, dwelling in another realm called Nightfall. More prone to destroy than to create. Abandoned at the age of ten, to be raised by her father, Nina has never forgiven her mother for that or for ruining her father. A man of only sixty, he appears to be closer to eighty with a frail body and mind. He's been fae-struck and is slowly fading away to nothing. This is one of the reasons why Nina has never gotten too close to any one man. She doesn't want to seal his fate like her father's has been.

But she can't deny her fiery connection to Severin Saint Morgan, a sexy as hell werewolf and the alpha of the Vancouver wolf pack. He's an Australian immigrant working at the university as an associate professor, and the publicized face of the werewolf species. He makes her blood boil with desire and makes her tremble with fear. But its only when her mother reappears with startling revelations about an upcoming war between the fae and the werewolves that Nina realizes that she may be a pawn for both sides.

http://tinyurl.com/5uz6r4u

Very excited about the possibilities!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay, today is "Devil Moon" day at "Two Ends of The Pen" where I actually invested in a sponsorship. And I was shocked, SHOCKED to discover 5 sales at Smashwords this morning. A record. Anyway, here is the link to my page at "Two Ends". Debra Martin did a good job: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/
> 
> Have a lovely day!
> Dana
> Latest release "Ain't Love Grand?"


Deb does a fantastic job. I was very pleased with my sponsorship.

I'm featured on Karen WB's blog for Flash Fiction Friday. It's a quick 500 word read. Stop by and say hello.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning writers,
> 
> Welcome CJ. Your book sounds really interesting. I love reading that time period, but I get so tired of this plot: "Duke Smithers simply must find a bride or be cut off from the family fortune." Your book actually has a plot!
> 
> Okay, today is "Devil Moon" day at "Two Ends of The Pen" where I actually invested in a sponsorship. And I was shocked, SHOCKED to discover 5 sales at Smashwords this morning. A record. Anyway, here is the link to my page at "Two Ends". Debra Martin did a good job: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/
> 
> Have a lovely day!
> Dana
> Latest release "Ain't Love Grand?"
> 
> Thanks Dana, I do love a good plot, lol.
> 
> Your book sounds interesting and well done on the extra sales. I don't know anything about Two Ends of the Pen but I'll go check it out.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

It's raining here in So. Cal. Glad I'm not on the freeways. Welcome, Vivi.  Your "Glimmer" sounds like just what everyone is reading. I happened to catch Teen Jeopardy this week and one category was popular teen novels.  They were all fantasy, imaginative tales. Very interesting how this trend just seems to grow and grow.

Gertie, I'll look for you at Flash Fiction.  You do get around!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Good afternoon--
> 
> It's raining here in So. Cal. Glad I'm not on the freeways. Welcome, Vivi. Your "Glimmer" sounds like just what everyone is reading. I happened to catch Teen Jeopardy this week and one category was popular teen novels. They were all fantasy, imaginative tales. Very interesting how this trend just seems to grow and grow.


Yes, I noticed that, too. Makes you think, doesn't it?



> Gertie, I'll look for you at Flash Fiction. You do get around!
> 
> Dana


It's virtual travelmania! 

I'll be on KND Ebook of the Day tomorrow and I have a blog tour coming up the week of 2/26.


----------



## mamiller

I just wanted to let you in on a little secret...the contest on Quackers and Cheese is for a free hard copy of WIDOW'S TALE, however anyone who puts their email down by Sunday and is NOT the winner will get a FREE Smashwords coupon for the book!!! 

http://quackersandtease.blogspot.com/2011/02/contest-maureen-miller-with-her-golden.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> I just wanted to let you in on a little secret...the contest on Quackers and Cheese is for a free hard copy of WIDOW'S TALE, however anyone who puts their email down by Sunday and is NOT the winner will get a FREE Smashwords coupon for the book!!!
> 
> http://quackersandtease.blogspot.com/2011/02/contest-maureen-miller-with-her-golden.html


Nice giveaway!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

It's minus 25 right now in Edmonton, Alberta. It's supposed to drop to minus 31 with windchill. I'm glad that I'm in my nice, warm kitchen and not outside. The world's longest hockey game, which is a fundraiser for cancer and involves a continuous outside hockey game, is taking place at Saikers Acres, which is just down the road. It was minus 39 with windchill last night, and they played through it! I'm gonna write a cheque for sure! No outside fundraising for me.

It's perfect weather to curl up with your kindle and read something light and fun!

I hope everyone in California is doing the same!

Staying warm AND dry,
Nicki Lynn Justice

P.S. Post-Valentine's Day pricing on Black & White, my humerous and exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller! Only $0.99!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

Nice giveaway indeed, Maureen. I still think you should write a comedy because you can be very funny in your posts here and at Facebook.

I hope everyone is warming up across the country. Still a nice season to curl up with a book now that you have finished all the shoveling of snow.

Here's a little give-away for the folks on this thread. I finally figured out the Smashwords coupon code thing. Here are the free codes:

 For "Devil Moon" the Smashwords code is VH77W and is good through February 28

 for "Ain't Love Grand?" the Smashwords code is SM37K and will be good until March 5. ALG is #1 at Authors Den in romance right now and I think that is grand!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi-Ho--
> 
> Nice giveaway indeed, Maureen. I still think you should write a comedy because you can be very funny in your posts here and at Facebook.
> 
> I hope everyone is warming up across the country. Still a nice season to curl up with a book now that you have finished all the shoveling of snow.
> 
> Here's a little give-away for the folks on this thread. I finally figured out the Smashwords coupon code thing. Here are the free codes:
> 
> For "Devil Moon" the Smashwords code is VH77W and is good through February 28
> 
> for "Ain't Love Grand?" the Smashwords code is SM37K and will be good until March 5. ALG is #1 at Authors Den in romance right now and I think that is grand!
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana. Now I get to figure out how to download from Smashwords.


----------



## Samantha Fury

Thanks Dana, and it's not hard to down load from Smashwords, if you like it be sure and check out the new forum I found for Smashwords.

http://z15.invisionfree.com/smashwords_forum/index.php?s=c2743d9ff07f50dc47097635b372b3cf&act=idx


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks Dana, I'm off to download them now.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

I'm throwing a Week-After-Valentine's sale! For just this week, my romantic historical novel SHIP OF DREAMS is only 99 cents on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords. You can read an excerpt at my website: http://brendahiatt.com/

I just love this board! Everyone is so supportive. Wishing everyone spectacular sales!! <3

--Brenda 

ps Ignore the price below, in my sig line. I forgot to go change it before posting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BrendaHiatt said:


> I'm throwing a Week-After-Valentine's sale! For just this week, my romantic historical novel SHIP OF DREAMS is only 99 cents on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords. You can read an excerpt at my website: http://brendahiatt.com/
> 
> I just love this board! Everyone is so supportive. Wishing everyone spectacular sales!! <3
> 
> --Brenda
> 
> ps Ignore the price below, in my sig line. I forgot to go change it before posting!


Looks good, Brenda.


----------



## Alisha

I'm also a romance novelists always looking for new reads! Check out my newest release, available for .99!

*The Hour Glass Witch by Alisha Paige*Cursed for mocking Aphrodite, the Greek muse of history is thrust back in time to the Salem Witch Trials. Seeking atonement while assigned the duty of inspiring humans during times of great historical significance, Clio has her work cut out for her. Her efforts fail in the first twenty-four hours, unable to twist fate and salvage lives. Accused of being a witch, she is thrown in prison by a former lover from another time. To escape the gallows, she flees back in time, to the Italian Renaissance, where she becomes a courtesan for a famous Italian painter, living a life of luxury while pining for her lost love. Her favorite god and good friend, Dionysus is living it up in Tuscany. He invites her to a wild party at his palace where she finds her love again, only to be separated once more. While the sands of time run out, she travels to Hades in search of her love. Will Clio make it out in time to save the condemned souls of Salem?

Alisha Paige
www.alishapaige.com


----------



## OliverCrommer

Do you think that $2.99 is a good price for a full length romance novel? The thing is, _Meet Me at Taylor Park_ isn't really considered a romance. It's more of a tragic love story. I wonder if that has to factor into the price.


----------



## Miriam Minger

All of my full-length historical romances are listed at $2.99, except for Secrets of Midnight at 99 cents.  It's fun to mix it up a bit.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## OliverCrommer

Good point, Miriam.


----------



## Tina Folsom

I'm an Indie Romance Author. I write mostly paranormal erotic romance and have several series going:

Scanguards Vampires - 3 books so far
Out of Olympus (Greek God Romances) 1 book so far
Venice Vampyr - 2 novellas so far

I'm doing a short term promotion of my Greek God Romance right now - offering it for $1.99. Here are the details.

http://authortinafolsom.blogspot.com/2011/02/promotion-touch-of-greek-199.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jason, my two medieval romances sell just fine at $2.99. My WW I romance was doing nada until I lowered the price to 99 cents. It's the KND ebook of the day today and doing really well. I don't think it would have done as well if it were still $2.99.

If you decide to lower the price, be prepared to do it for a couple of months to give it time to find an audience.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Hey Nicki in Edmonton!!

I'm Vivi in Calgary.

It's warming up here.  Is it there?


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks for the info, Margaret.

And nice to meet you Nicki and Vivi. I'm in Vancouver myself, and it's sunny, but cold.


----------



## worktolive

I can highly recommend Tina's books. I've read all of the Scanguards books as well as A Touch of Greek which is the one that she is offering for $1.99. They are quick, fun, hot reads that you don't want to put down. 

Dana - I just picked up your books at Smashwords and I'm looking forward to giving them a try. I read the excerpt from Devil Moon and it definitely caught my interest.


----------



## Tina Folsom

worktolive said:


> I can highly recommend Tina's books. I've read all of the Scanguards books as well as A Touch of Greek which is the one that she is offering for $1.99. They are quick, fun, hot reads that you don't want to put down.


Thanks worktolive! I'm busy working on the 4th in the Scanguards series, before I'll move on to the second one in the Greek God series. So I figured I'll do a little promotion to get readers more interested in the Greek Gods.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, I downloaded your two. I wasn't sure it would be so easy, but it was.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin

modwitch said:


> Yay, add me . My humorous romance novella just went up.
> 
> Now off to find me some things to read - I deserve it .


I read the book info on Amazon and then saw your kids spilled water on your laptop? That's my worst nightmare!


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin

K. A. Jordan said:


> I hope the decline of the 'big box' book store will mean the return of the Mom & Pop Indie. It may take a few more years for it to happen, but a girl can always hope.


I'd like to see the Mom & Pop stores return too.


----------



## Chicki

HAVE YOU SEEN HER? is now on sale for $.99! Get your copy today!

Amazon Page: http://tinyurl.com/4tohof7 
B&N Page: http://su.pr/2vPjMC

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Amazon Author Central Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

modwitch said:


> Yup, my 3yo dumped a whole glass (while I was sitting right there) - about 3 months ago. Can I tell you how much I love Dropbox? I had to cough up $$ for a new laptop (now covered by a square trade warranty that includes spills, sigh), but I didn't lose any files.


When my GS was three, he "cleaned" my laptop with 409. Even opened up the CD drive and cleaned that. What a mess. Luckily it was a week before my warranty expired, but it was never the same.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN HER? is now on sale for $.99! Get your copy today!
> 
> Amazon Page: http://tinyurl.com/4tohof7
> B&N Page: http://su.pr/2vPjMC
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Amazon Author Central Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


Chicki, the 99 cents hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Secrets of Midnight, my Regency era historical romance, is doing great at 99 cents!

http://tinyurl.com/4uk3tld

Don't miss the thrilling sequel set on the high seas, My Runaway Heart.

http://tinyurl.com/4hc8rc8

Enjoy your Sunday!

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, All!

I'm beyond tickled to find this thread for Indie Romance Novelists like me!!!

And I'm sooo thrilled to be able to offer y'all the opportunity to escape into the Chick Lit Gone Country World of my Bootscootin' Books Series for less than a trip to your local dollar store!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS  * - Book One in the series - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy is now available for 99 Cents!!!

You can then keep right on going with the Bootscootin' Books Series for $2.99 each for books two and three - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS and BUCKLES ME BABY.

For *STOMPIN' ON STETSONS*, think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers.

And for *BUCKLES ME BABY*, it's all about paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us.

What a treat that here on Kindle you can read an entire series for less than one paperback book at any brick-and-mortar store!!! I luuuvvv that about Kindle, don't you?!

Anyhoo...I thought I'd share recent reviews I've received for the Bootscootin' Books...to give y'all a taste of the series.

Praise for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS:

"What a light, fun read with lots of laughs...and love. Roxy Rae and Zayne have danced right onto my (cyber) keeper shelf. I'm looking forward to reading more from the very talented D. D. Scott." --- Heather Webber, author of The Lucy Valentine Novels

"I love this book. The tone, setting, the quirky characters and the witty and sexy repartee made this a rip-roaring, laugh-a-minute, entertaining and sexy read." --- D. Love "voracious reader"

Praise for STOMPIN' ON STETSONS:

"D. D. Scott knows how to deliver a rockin' good time! Book two in the Bootscootin' books delivers more good fun, sassy characters, a pick-up truck full of laughs, and the promise of more to come as the series continues." --- Misa Ramirez, author of The Lola Cruz Mysteries

"D. D. Scott delivered another great story about family and love...I'm so happy to see the same characters from her Bootscootin' Blahniks revisited here. Her characters are getting more fun and quirky&#8230;I can't wait to read more from D. D." --- Tonya Kappes, author of CARPE BEAD 'EM

***Average Amazon Customer Review = 5 Stars***

Have a wonderful weekend, and Happy Reading!!! --- D. D. Scott


----------



## Chicki

Margaret, I thought a price change was immediate. The new price is up now ... finally. Guess I posted too early.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Margaret, I thought a price change was immediate. The new price is up now ... finally. Guess I posted too early.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


It takes 24 hours or so to change. If you're on B&N through Smashwords, it could take up to two weeks.


----------



## Chicki

I changed the prices this morning about 6 AM. Kindle posted the new price at 1:00 PM and B&N changed it around the same time.

Maybe they're getting faster ... 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Miriam Minger

Best of luck with your Bootscootin' series, DDScott.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## yomamma

modwitch said:


> So, am I a total idiot - do guys read romance? I have three reviews on my just released novella (which screams chick lit), and two of them are from men.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


I get guys that read my paranormals a lot. One time I got an email from a college boy that found it in the girl's dorm and then...he liked it. I thought that was hilarious.

I do find that guys are harder reviewers, though. One just left me a review and called mine porn on Amazon. Where's that eye-rolly smiley when you need him...


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening all--

Boy, has it been busy here!  Have you seen how the number of "reads" have skyrocketed on this thread?  I think there's been about 2,000 reads here this weekend. Welcome to all the new people.

It was fun to see so many people downloaded my Smashwords coupons. I wrote "Ain't Love Grand?" as therapy after my husband fired me as his secretary because I was in a mental meltdown. I never intended to publish it. But, I discovered writing a book and simply shoving it in a drawer is like smothering a baby at birth. Our books need to find their lives with readers.

Anywhoo--Jason, the whole pricing question goes on. I see writers making the top seller charts with their 99 cent books. (Many of which I haven't cared to finish.) It's so easy to hit that buy button when it's only 99 cents. And the freebies are even easier.  But, dang, I personally feel like I'm "selling out" when I think of the months and gazillion hours I've poured into my manuscripts to let them go for less than just about anything you can name today--a coke, a cup of coffee. It's all more than 99 cents! Our stories at $2.99 are still less than a cuppa at Starbucks!

Of course, it would be nice to be in that "movers & shakers" club. Does anyone else feel like a salmon always swimming up stream?

Dana Taylor


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

jillmyles said:


> I get guys that read my paranormals a lot. One time I got an email from a college boy that found it in the girl's dorm and then...he liked it. I thought that was hilarious.
> 
> I do find that guys are harder reviewers, though. One just left me a review and called mine porn on Amazon. Where's that eye-rolly smiley when you need him...


I think guys do read romance. I have seen LOTS of guys at our local Walmart, reading the blurbs, and first few pages of Romance novels. I also think that there are more who are reading them now on the Kindle and other ereaders because they can do so without EVERYONE knowing they are reading them.

There are also a lot of guys who write romance. Back in 2001 I did a collector cookbook with over sixty published romance authors and at least 1 was a man, Leigh Greenwood... I met him, at RT in 2001 and he was very down to earth and nice. He had a ton of fans there at the conference too.

Funny, my husband reads romance and he is very Manly, I guess you would say. I usually read in the tub and back before the Kindle, I always had books in the bathroom. I finally realized he was reading at the same time I was. Sometimes he'd get ahead and I'd find a bookmarked page. He's been a big help to me while writing. I can use him as a sounding board.


----------



## yomamma

I think the plot depends on whether or not guys are interested in it - I know several said they picked mine up because they feature a busty redhead who gets turned into a succubus. A friend of mine has a book that is steampunk, and she's been told that guys buy the book and skip all the sex parts, just reading the steampunk/plot parts.

I personally don't mind either way! My husband, however, is absolutely not interested in reading romances, alas. Which is kind of a good thing. I think I'd feel weird if he read them, like he'd think I really want a dangerous vampire instead of my nice, supportive husband. Lol.


----------



## Chicki

The best review I received on HOT FUN was from Alvin Romer of The Romer Review! I was shocked, because I expected him to discount the story because of the romantic elements.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Adelle Laudan

"Of course, it would be nice to be in that "movers & shakers" club. Does anyone else feel like a salmon always swimming up stream?"

Dana, you are definitely not alone. At times I am beyond frustrated. The thing is I know my Series is good. I've never had a bad review and in todays market, that's something all in itself. 
I find myself questioning... the price, the title, the cover, and yes even my abilities as an author. 

Luckily, my love for writing overrides all of these doubts. I just pray one day the right person will read my work and things will take off. In the meantime I'll keep shouting out, and writing the next best seller.  

I have priced my Trilogy at 99 cents each just to see what happens. I'm not keeping it at that price, but for now I'm curious to see what, if anything, comes of it. 

I invite you to read the first book, Iron Horse Rider One.  It is a romantic suspense/paranormal/interracial. lol If you do, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Chicki

Don't get discouraged, Adele. Keep trying different things. Change your description, change your cover, change your price. Post promos in new places. That's the great thing about being an e-book author; we can experiment and do whatever we want!

I just reduced the price on my first book to $.99. The second one is still at $3.99, but I plan to reduce it to $2.99 when the third one releases in May.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Midnight Writer

My only indie book up at Amazon is 99 cents, but it's an 11k novelette. I don't feel right going up on the price on that length, so I can't really play with the price. I thought readers would see the low price, compared to the small e-press prices on my shorter works, and flock to it. No dice. I'll probably tinker with the cover again. I though a nekkid chest might draw some, but there's been fewer sales since I put that on it. Not sure what to do with that one.

My indie book that's at Smashwords (and its retailers) but not at Amazon yet, was priced at $1.99. It's a 30k novella. No takers anywhere as far as I could tell. So I made it free until the first of March. At that time, I'm going to raise the price to $2.99, put it up at Amazon for that price, and let it ride. I feel that's a good price for that length. I plan to price a little higher for future full-length novels, but no more than $4.99.

For anyone who's read this far, I posted a 2,000 word micro-sequel to my small e-press novel *Starkissed* at my blog. It takes place a few days after the end of the book. For those who haven't read *Starkissed*, there are no major spoilers, and I hope it interests you in reading it. The story is called *Starlight* and you can read it here:

http://laniaames.wordpress.com

Lanette


----------



## Dana Taylor

sibelhodge said:


> Don't forget you can participate in The Romance Reviews grand opening to get some exposure. I have some details here... http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/like-romance-win-some-fab-prizes- They have some fab prizes on offer for readers from lots of authors.


Sibel, you're so good about passing on info! I saw at your blog that your are also Wonderwoman in your spare time! I think I am Lucy Ricardo.

Ok, I'm going to do a little promo here for my sometimes neglected manuscript, Princess Robin.


*Take a break from dark tales of vampires, werewolves and shapeshifters with the bright, colorful spoofy faux historical comedy, PRINCESS ROBIN! The Robin Hood legend is turned upside. Princess Robin is the secret daughter of King Richard, fighting injustice in merry olde England. Prepare ye for a lark in this adventurous romance!*
Winner of the RWA "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" Contests


----------



## Miriam Minger

A salmon swimming upstream?  Yes, sometimes, but salmon are fighters!  So keep swimming!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

modwitch said:


> So, am I a total idiot - do guys read romance? I have three reviews on my just released novella (which screams chick lit), and two of them are from men.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Absolutely. Guys appreciate a well-written book, too. We have some very manly Nora Roberts fans on this board.

Take a look at my reviews. Jeff Hepple, Geoff Thomas, Ricky Sides and Mike Hicks all read and enjoy my books. Mike's only read two of my novelettes but he gave favorable reviews. Ricky has read two novelettes and one full-length. Jeff and Geoff have read everything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MidnightWriter said:


> My only indie book up at Amazon is 99 cents, but it's an 11k novelette. I don't feel right going up on the price on that length, so I can't really play with the price. I thought readers would see the low price, compared to the small e-press prices on my shorter works, and flock to it. No dice. I'll probably tinker with the cover again. I though a nekkid chest might draw some, but there's been fewer sales since I put that on it. Not sure what to do with that one.
> 
> My indie book that's at Smashwords (and its retailers) but not at Amazon yet, was priced at $1.99. It's a 30k novella. No takers anywhere as far as I could tell. So I made it free until the first of March. At that time, I'm going to raise the price to $2.99, put it up at Amazon for that price, and let it ride. I feel that's a good price for that length. I plan to price a little higher for future full-length novels, but no more than $4.99.
> 
> For anyone who's read this far, I posted a 2,000 word micro-sequel to my small e-press novel *Starkissed* at my blog. It takes place a few days after the end of the book. For those who haven't read *Starkissed*, there are no major spoilers, and I hope it interests you in reading it. The story is called *Starlight* and you can read it here:
> 
> http://laniaames.wordpress.com
> 
> Lanette


FWIW, I have three novelettes, all priced at $0.99. One of them sells more than the other two combined.

I just lowered the price of my short novel (68K) to 99 cents and it's doing much better. I have two full-length novels priced at $2.99. One is 111K words and the other is 168K.


----------



## CJArcher

I've finally noticed some movement on my $1.99 steampunk romance.  Not much but compared to what it was, it's something.  It's still lagging behind my 99 cent novella and full-length novel though.


----------



## Dana Taylor

CJArcher said:


> I've finally noticed some movement on my $1.99 steampunk romance. Not much but compared to what it was, it's something. It's still lagging behind my 99 cent novella and full-length novel though.


I'm definitely going to have to check-out this "steampunk" genre. I am so yesterday.

Dana


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks for your input, Dana. I do agree that $0.99 is too cheap for a novel. I would set mine at least $2.99, unless it's a sale for a limited time.

About guys reading romance, I'm sure they do, just not as much as women do. That being said, speaking for myself, as a guy, I like a particular kind of romance. I like them epic. Think _Titanic_, by James Cameron.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin

modwitch said:


> So, am I a total idiot - do guys read romance? I have three reviews on my just released novella (which screams chick lit), and two of them are from men.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Well, I bought your novella, but I probably won't be able to read it for awhile yet. So here's one woman who is going to read it.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin

Two friends of mine did a book giveaway on Goodreads and said it was a great move for exposure.  I haven't tried it yet but am thinking about it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jason W. Chan said:


> Thanks for your input, Dana. I do agree that $0.99 is too cheap for a novel. I would set mine at least $2.99, unless it's a sale for a limited time.
> 
> About guys reading romance, I'm sure they do, just not as much as women do. That being said, speaking for myself, as a guy, I like a particular kind of romance. I like them epic. Think _Titanic_, by James Cameron.


An essential element for romance is an HEA according to RWA. I don't think _Titanic_ would qualify. 

I have two novels that sell pretty well at $2.99. I lowered the price on a third because it wasn't selling. It picked up enough in the first week that I'm going to keep the price there. I also promoted it on KND the other day and I have a week long blog tour with it starting Saturday.


----------



## authorjjhebert

My indie book, Unconventional, is only $2.99. Currently 4.7 stars overall. 57 reviews. Kindle edition: http://www.amazon.com/Unconventional-ebook/dp/B002QHVW1G
A great underdog story with lots of romance. Been told it's incredibly inspirational. Judge for yourself. 

Nook: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Unconventional/J-J-Hebert/e/2940012078179

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34193


----------



## Gertie Kindle

modwitch said:


> Ruth Ann - have you seen this
> 
> From today's update http://www.smashwords.com/about/beta
> 
> I hope that means great things for your sales!!


Love that last line ... beating every other big NY romance publisher. WooHoo. WTG Ruth Ann.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Everybody, please notice my beautiful banner up at the top. I think it's very pretty if I do say so myself.


----------



## CJArcher

modwitch said:


> Ruth Ann - have you seen this
> 
> From today's update http://www.smashwords.com/about/beta
> 
> I hope that means great things for your sales!!


Wow, good on you, Ruth Ann!


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everybody, please notice my beautiful banner up at the top. I think it's very pretty if I do say so myself.


It is like the author...a temptress.  It is toying with my mouse right now...calling to it, "click me. click me"


----------



## Mel Comley

I discovered this author Tania Tirraoro a few months ago and saw today that her new book has just come out.

This Last Summer http://www.amazon.com/This-Last-Summer-ebook/dp/B004774N6E only 99cents
Sweet Seduction http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Seduction-ebook/dp/B004OR1MSE is $2.99

Hope you enjoy them

Mel


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Every little helps!  We're all in this together.


Thank you from my neck of the woods, also, Sibel! You're a gem. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> It is like the author...a temptress.  It is toying with my mouse right now...calling to it, "click me. click me"


It's that soft, soothing green, just like a siren's eyes, calling to you from the cool depths of the ocean ... No, Maureen, no ... don't do it, you'll drown in one-clicks!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Everybody, please notice my beautiful banner up at the top. I think it's very pretty if I do say so myself.


Ohhhh - nicely done Margaret!

** Everyone wish me luck this week. I have a goal to get three new chapters written by Friday end of day.

Fingers crossed.  I'll check back in to let everyone know how I did.

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Ohhhh - nicely done Margaret!
> 
> ** Everyone wish me luck this week. I have a goal to get three new chapters written by Friday end of day.
> 
> Fingers crossed.  I'll check back in to let everyone know how I did.
> 
> Jenna


Charging up the old cattle prod now! I'm behind you all the way!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Charging up the old cattle prod now! I'm behind you all the way!


Akkkk - I made good progress already. Two plus hours of writing and editing today. 

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Akkkk - I made good progress already. Two plus hours of writing and editing today.
> 
> Jenna


Good for you!

I'm editing what I wrote yesterday and hope to get another three pages done today.


----------



## yomamma

You guys are working faster than I am! I've barely finished coffee and am contemplating writing. Not quite at the 'ready to write' stage yet. Or are you all early birds? I'm kind of a lazy a$$-dragger of a writer (can I say that?).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jillmyles said:


> You guys are working faster than I am! I've barely finished coffee and am contemplating writing. Not quite at the 'ready to write' stage yet. Or are you all early birds? I'm kind of a lazy a$$-dragger of a writer (can I say that?).


Sure you can say that. Are there meetings? Can I sign up?


----------



## JennaAnderson

jillmyles said:


> You guys are working faster than I am! I've barely finished coffee and am contemplating writing. Not quite at the 'ready to write' stage yet. Or are you all early birds? I'm kind of a lazy a$$-dragger of a writer (can I say that?).


Ha ha. My son is at school and my irritating Shih Tzu sleeps until about noon. I decided to act fast before distractions popped up.

I'm typing this post using my phone so I can't easily include a link - but feel free to head over to my blog to read a snippet of my current WIP - Off Leash.

The sample is rough. 
www. One-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com You'll have to scroll down a little back to Sunday's post. I'd love your feedback. Is it stupid? Funny? Am I trying too hard? Not hard enough?



Thanks in advance.

Jenna


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Weighing in on both the price question and the guys-reading-romance question... I priced my backlist ebook at 2.99. This is a full-length romantic historical novel that was previously commercially published. However, I AM doing a one-week 99¢ sale (this week) mostly as an experiment. So far, both my Kindle and B&N sales have approximately doubled, though I still seem to be selling MUCH better at B&N for some unknown reason. I do think that's a really low price for a full-length, professionally edited novel, though, which is why I'm only doing it for a week.

I've had lots of guys read my books and write to me and leave reviews on them over the years. Particularly Ship of Dreams (the one that's on sale now). I had to laugh when I saw Jason's post:



Jason W. Chan said:


> About guys reading romance, I'm sure they do, just not as much as women do. That being said, speaking for myself, as a guy, I like a particular kind of romance. I like them epic. Think _Titanic_, by James Cameron.


because Ship of Dreams is a lot like Titanic, in that it's mostly real history and real historical characters, but with a fictitious romantic couple, through whose eyes we see the story. (Oh, and there's even a real shipwreck! LOL!)

Anyway, I'll report back after the week is over and let you all know how my 99¢ sale has affected my rankings and my earnings. (Obviously, we make a lot less per sale at that price, so volume has to be enough to make up for it, to be worthwhile. So far I'm not QUITE seeing that, but we'll see.)

Oh, and I FINALLY figured out how to get my cover in my sig line! She can be taught!

--Brenda


----------



## TaniaLT

Thanks Mel- Yes my new romance, Sweet Seduction has just gone live on Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Seduction-ebook/dp/B004OR1MSE/. It's also on .co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sweet-Seduction/dp/B004OR1MSE
The blurb is: 
When multi-millionaire Entrepreneur, Rufus Knightly offers to finance Livia Rosetti's artisan cake business, he doesn't expect to have a fight on his hands. Despite sharing a kiss under the mistletoe a decade before, Livia is now reluctant to mix business with romance - but the strong attraction between them is proving difficult to resist.
If you love to sample the delectable taste of pure romance, Sweet Seduction is one not to miss! 
Thanks!


----------



## jenndavis

This is a great thread! Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Okay--

How about a little writing discussion? Sometimes I read a romance and the man seems totally unbelievable. I think "a man would never say that."  They are either "girly men" or "too sensative" or "too good to be true."

So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay--
> 
> How about a little writing discussion? Sometimes I read a romance and the man seems totally unbelievable. I think "a man would never say that." They are either "girly men" or "too sensative" or "too good to be true."
> 
> So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?
> 
> Dana


I think about what the men in my life would say in the given situation, lol. Seriously though, I always keep in mind that my audience is primarily female and they want the fantasy man, not the real man. Well, not TOO real anyway. It's a fine balance between making him masculine enough and not being a total pig to satisfy the majority of readers.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Well, I've always called my medieval historical/adventure romances "when men were men books." 

The only time I've ever really walked a fine line in depicting a man's emotions/feelings was in Blood Son, my romantic thriller under the name M.C. Walker, since it was a contemporary novel. Think it turned out all right, though. Haven't heard any complaints from readers. If you'd like to download a sample, here's the book cover and description:



Tragic real-life stories of mistaken identity have filled the news in recent years, a premise that fuels this chilling tale of an everyday woman forced to fight back against near insurmountable odds.

Unspeakable tragedy and cold-blooded murder conspire against Clare Carson in an ultimate test of faith when her son is kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. A dying cop's last words lead her to Jake Wyatt, who helps her discover the horrific truth behind her son's abduction and offers to help her get Tyler back. With nowhere else to turn, Clare entrusts her life to Jake not knowing he has a deadly agenda of his own that could destroy them both.

Enjoy!

Miriam Minger/M.C Walker


----------



## OliverCrommer

What a coincidence, Brenda. I'll have to check out _Ship of Dreams _then.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Jason W. Chan said:


> What a coincidence, Brenda. I'll have to check out _Ship of Dreams _then.


Let me know what you think, Jason! I'd really like to know.

--Brenda


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay--
> 
> How about a little writing discussion? Sometimes I read a romance and the man seems totally unbelievable. I think "a man would never say that." They are either "girly men" or "too sensative" or "too good to be true."
> 
> So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?
> 
> Dana


I've always been 'one of the guys'. I know more about football than most men, which generally is not a popular thing.  But I like to have male POV's in my books. I like to know what they're thinking (control what they're thinking )


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay--
> 
> So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?


I actually listen to my DH (Darling Husband)...which...shocks the hell outta him too, and really starts stackin' up the brownie points in my normally "in-the-red" corner. LOL!!!

Then, on very rare occasions, I might actually ask for his input. But I try not to go there unless absolutely necessary. LOL!

Just kidding...sort of...LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nora Roberts was lucky. She had four brothers to draw from. 

One of my H's is very like my late DH. I won't tell you which one.  

It's a very fine line when writing Medievals. As Miriam said, "when men were men" and attitudes toward women were different. However, I believe that although times change, people don't. 

When the men went off to war, who looked after the farms and shops and castles? The women. They had to be strong and capable. Who worked right beside the men in the fields? The women. Were all men pillagers and defilers of innocents? No. They had families to care for and children that they loved and were proud of or exasperated by. Did they love their wives? Not all of them, just like today. They cried, they laughed, they loved and they hated. Human emotion doesn't change.

Were there women who wrapped their husbands around their little fingers? Of course. Were there men who were hen-pecked? Absolutely. Were there men who abused and terrified their wives? No question.

When I'm thinking about a guy carrying a sword, ready to do battle at any time, it's easier to keep him manly.

I also read a lot of books by men. Love action/adventure. John D. McDonald, Alistair MacLean, Robert Ludlum, Eric Von Lustbader. Very manly heroes. I think that helps.


----------



## Maud Muller

Thanks so much for providing an opportunity for romance authors to talk about their books.

As a teenager, I read way too many historical romance novels, just like Maud, the heroine in my novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover. It took me a long time to realize that if Prince Charming ever did come along, he was going to have a wart or two. I believe most women who read this book will see a bit of themselves in Maud and recognize at least one of the men (and woman) who passes through her life. The book has received excellent reviews from Romance Junkies, Happily Ever After Reviews, Book Wenches and IcyBlackstone. Click on the cover in my signature line to go to the book's Amazon Kindle page or visit my website at http://EMMuller.com

Here's the blurb:

Confessions of a Liberal Lover is a contemporary adult fairy tale about a woman named Maud and a wise cracking gargoyle. A rebellious child with a sharp tongue and independent spirit, Maud has few friends and spends her time reading romance novels. After graduating from high school, she is determined to free herself from her father's tyrannical rule. She finds a job, moves in with a promiscuous co-worker named Wanda Peters and launches her quest for a virile, incredibly handsome man just like the ones in the novels. Over the years, all of her lovers disappoint, but the gargoyle is always there to help her pick up the pieces. This humorous and politically incorrect novella is laugh out loud funny from beginning to end. Maud's sexual encounters not only add spice, but help define the personalities of her lovers and the terms of her relationship with them. Do politics matter when it comes to love? Why not come along for the ride with Maud and her friend the gargoyle and find out?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eileen Muller said:


> As a teenager, I read way too many historical romance novels, just like Maud, the heroine in my novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover) It took me a long time to realize that if Prince Charming ever did come along, he was going to have a wart or two.


I waited for Prince Charming to come around for a long time. Then I realized that if he did, the only place he was going to sweep me off to was his castle which he'd expect me to clean.


----------



## Maud Muller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I waited for Prince Charming to come around for a long time. Then I realized that if he did, the only place he was going to sweep me off to was his castle which he'd expect me to clean.


Loved the post and the graphic. I hate to admit it but when my first Prince Charming came along, his castle was a hovel which I was expected to clean as well as work full time, bear children, cook his meals and wash his clothes. He, in turn, provided....? Give me a minute, I'll think of something he provided.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eileen Muller said:


> Loved the post and the graphic. I hate to admit it but when my first Prince Charming came along, his castle was a hovel which I was expected to clean as well as work full time, bear children, cook his meals and wash his clothes. He, in turn, provided....? Give me a minute, I'll think of something he provided.


I hear ya'.


----------



## Chicki

You ladies are a hoot!  But those guys weren't Prince Charming. He's the one who will sweep you off your feet and take you to a castle where he's hired a housekeeper to take care of the cleaning. I haven't found him yet either ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


----------



## yomamma

I try to think of what my husband or my guy friends would say. That usually helps bring me out of chick-land. Though I do agree with what someone said above - sometimes readers just want the fantasy!


----------



## Chicki

I've been told that dialogue is my strength, but when I write male characters, I try to read up on writing male dialogue. Here are a few good articles:

http://kayedacus.com/2009/05/07/make-pov-work-for-you-writing-the-male-pov/

http://romanceuniversity.org/2009/05/20/anatomy-of-the-male-mind-women-writing-in-the-male-pov/

http://fictiongroupie.blogspot.com/2010/02/man-up-writing-male-pov.html

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> I take parts of my hubby and mix them up with other men I fancy!


Love that, Sibel! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## bettyc

Here's mine, plus others on blog http://bettysbloggingplace.blogspot.com/ if this is not right please forgive trying to learn this stuff


----------



## D.M. Trink

How about a little writing discussion? Sometimes I read a romance and the man seems totally unbelievable. I think "a man would never say that."  They are either "girly men" or "too sensative" or "too good to be true."

So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?

Okay--so in reply to above. I have to admit that Wrapped in a Rainbow was pure fantasy--a billionaire living on a tropical island! But--I did try and give the hero likeable, down to earth qualities that I remember from any man in my past or present and then write what I would think they would say in various situations.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

D.M. Trink said:


> How about a little writing discussion? Sometimes I read a romance and the man seems totally unbelievable. I think "a man would never say that." They are either "girly men" or "too sensative" or "too good to be true."
> 
> So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?
> 
> Okay--so in reply to above. I have to admit that Wrapped in a Rainbow was pure fantasy--a billionaire living on a tropical island! But--I did try and give the hero likeable, down to earth qualities that I remember from any man in my past or present and then write what I would think they would say in various situations.


It's funny, but I always have an easier time writing from the man's POV than I do the woman's. Maybe I need to get more in touch with my feminine side. LOL.

I try to remember that men speak in shorter, more concise sentences than women do. Men don't analyze things, they just get the job done. They're less likely to notice different shades of colors--no crimson, aqua, violet, etc. fancy words. It's red, blue, purple. And of course they don't talk about their feelings. Those need to be expressed with action or visual cues.


----------



## AnneKAlbert

Chiming in to add to this list. DEFENDING GLORY is my debut romantic suspense, and first book of the Piedmont Island Trilogy. FRANK, INCENSE AND MURIEL is a mystery with a romance subplot, and first book of my Muriel Reeves Mysteries.


----------



## mamiller

Oh my God, Anne...I _LOVE_ the title FRANK, INCENSE and MURIEL!  I'd buy that just because the title is so clever.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Oh my God, Anne...I _LOVE_ the title FRANK, INCENSE and MURIEL!  I'd buy that just because the title is so clever.


Hey, Lady, I was going to say that.

Reading _Borrowed Time_ and enjoying it. Just finished enjoying _Ain't Love Grand._


----------



## mamiller

Margaret's reading my book!







Gulp.


----------



## Mark Adair

D.M. Trink said:


> How about a little writing discussion? Sometimes I read a romance and the man seems totally unbelievable. I think "a man would never say that." They are either "girly men" or "too sensative" or "too good to be true."
> 
> So female writers here--how do you get in touch with your "inner man" when you write romance?
> 
> Okay--so in reply to above. I have to admit that Wrapped in a Rainbow was pure fantasy--a billionaire living on a tropical island! But--I did try and give the hero likeable, down to earth qualities that I remember from any man in my past or present and then write what I would think they would say in various situations.


Okay, mostly I'm here because I like to be surrounded my awesome women but secondarily it's because my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, has been categorized (among other things) as a Romantic Suspense/Thriller. Anyway as a guy who has read several books by women writers who are trying to get in touch with their "inner man" (especially with the increase in women thriller writers) I have a few words to share, for whatever their worth.

The main thing I notice is that men are either depicted as rough and tumble and non-communicative, or the other extreme where they are virtual women. Maybe it's just me and the crowd I hang with (I think they're pretty regular guys) but they're not that tough and that talk quite a bit. They may participate in some tough physical activities and they may come across as confident but it doesn't take long to get past that and see that they struggle and hurt and like music and are VERY unsure of how to proceed with women.

Another thing to consider is geographical setting. These are generalizations, but, for example, Texas men kind of pride themselves on being "real" men. California men and a lot of urban men tend to be more comfortable talking about and wearing their emotions.

Something else that I find lacking in many male characters is a good sense of humor, not all "guy" humor either. I've lived in several parts of the country and outside of the country. I have friends across the globe and I've found, in general, a decent sense of humor in most of them.

Okay, I'll shut up now. 

Mark


----------



## Dana Taylor

Eileen Muller said:


> Give me a minute, I'll think of something he provided.


Let's face it girls--he provided _sex_!

Anywhoo--what a fun discussion this stirred up! And Margaret read "Ain't Love Grand?" How lovely is that?

I enjoyed Mark's man's viewpoint and I have to agree with his assessment. But, obviously, romance is often just about the fantasy--otherwise why would the vampires, werewolves and shapeshifters be all the rage? I once sat through an RWA meeting where the topic was "Writing sex scenes with other species." (!)

Personally, I wrote my first novel, "Ain't Love Grand?" in the 1st person POV of the heroine because I was afraid I couldn't write a credible man. My next novels I got braver and ventured into the male POV and discovered my "inner man." I think my favorite character has been the reformed alcoholic football coach Phil Wilcox, in "Devil Moon."

That's what makes writing so fascinating. We find pieces of ourselves we didn't know were there.

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> That's what makes writing so fascinating. We find pieces of ourselves we didn't know were there.


Yes, isn't it grand?  Writing is the only part of my life where I have absolute control--although sometimes the characters do head off on their own tangents...but that's the best part of all.

Like freefalling without a net!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Adria Townsend

Thanks for the opportunity!

To Conquer the Heart of a King 
by J. S. Laurenz
99 cents 
Historical Romance
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,54367.0.html

A woman who knows the future but not her own past. The son of a king who must fight for his crown. They will come together to get what they each desire. Their pact will turn to passion&#8230;but will they realize it before intrigue tears them apart?

Before Lukas of Falkenberg returns to the Black Forest to take the throne from his dying father, he pays a visit to the nameless and sightless Seer at the Cloister of Mariendorf. He takes her captive to use her intuition to establish his reign. She willingly trades the punishing confines of the cloister for a palace prison in the hope of gaining her ultimate freedom. Although blind, she can see what the future king cannot-the needs of his subjects. She will win them over, but can she conquer the heart of a king before his half-brother Magnus separates them in a plot even she cannot foresee?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Margaret's reading my book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulp.


No, Margaret's not _reading _your book. Margaret is _enjoying _your book.

Dana, _Ain't Love Grand_ left me feeling happy.


----------



## OliverCrommer

I posted this over in the Writer's cafe, but I might get more eyeballs here, as this is the indie romance thread.

I'm looking for something to read right now.

I write drama-heavy love stories, but when I read, I prefer light/fluffy romances or romantic comedies, or chick lit. Some authors I've enjoyed are Marian Keyes, Lauren Weisberger, Sophie Kinsella, Susan Fox, Sarah Dessen.

For me, the voice of an author is very important, and I tend to prefer light and funny voices, with occasional moments of serious drama.

Can anyone recommend other authors who write like that?

Also, if you're a Kindle author who writes in this genre, if you gift a copy of your book to me, I promise to write a review for you (although I can't guarantee a 5-star review). Thanks!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks, Deborah. I'll download a sample.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Jason--

You're going to overwhelmed with romance writers plying their wares! Anyone who sees this message can download "Ain't Love Grand?" for FREE at Smashwords through March 5 with this coupon code: SM37K



Would love a few more reviews!

Dana


----------



## OliverCrommer

Thanks for your offer Dana. I thought I was going to have time to read for the next few days, but this morning, my editor hits me with a massive rewrite for my latest novel. I'll have to keep you all in mind when I'm done with the rewrite.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No, Margaret's not _reading _your book. Margaret is _enjoying _your book.
> 
> Dana, _Ain't Love Grand_ left me feeling happy.


You always make me smile, Margaret.  And Dana always leaves me feeling happy too!


----------



## JennaAnderson

I had a goal to write three new chapters by end of day today... I wrote two.

But I am very happy with that! One of the pages looks something like this:

*goat scene
goat scene
boot issues
wheel barrell ride*



Here's hoping everyone has a productive writing weekend!

~ Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> I had a goal to write three new chapters by end of day today... I wrote two.
> 
> But I am very happy with that! One of the pages looks something like this:
> 
> *goat scene
> goat scene
> boot issues
> wheel barrell ride*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping everyone has a productive writing weekend!
> 
> ~ Jenna


Okay, you know what happens now, Jenna.










I wanna read the goat scene.

I've done over 4K since Saturday. If I could do that every week, I'd be a writing machine.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Aaaak!!  

You are a writing machine. 

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Aaaak!!
> 
> You are a writing machine.
> 
> Jenna


I talked my mother into going to the park tomorrow with me and my GS. Taking my netbook. I need screaming kids and constant interruptions to get any writing done.

I wrote 100 words today in the quiet of my home. Took GS to to TKD. All those *Kee-Yahs* forced another 800 words out of me.

The wip is about 9K words right now and I wanted it to be a novelette so I could include it in the anthology. My idea was to write a series of novelettes around this one character, so I'm going to have to wind up this one pretty soon. No more than another 5K words, I hope.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Enjoy the weekend, everyone.  Remember, Spring is coming!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening--

Jenna, Margaret, Jason--I'm so impressed! You are actually still writing? Seems like all I do is _promote_.

I guess there's a season for everything. How about some snippets?

Here's a moment from "Ain't Love Grand?".  The Healer vs. The Lawyer. _Perse has just dropped Jason's daughter back home._*

"Call me Jason. Thanks for spending time with Valerie." He reached across and opened my driver side door. "And me."

I climbed inside. "I forgot to mention that I invited Valerie to church on Wednesday night. Is that all right with you?"

He lifted one foot on the floorboard and one hand on the roof, filling the doorway.

"Sure. She'll probably enjoy it. Let me guess. You attend the Tree Hugger Holiness Church."

"How did you know? It's right up the road from your congregation - the Parish of St. John the Rationalist."*

Hugs--
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Enjoy the weekend, everyone. Remember, Spring is coming!
> 
> Miriam Minger


63 this morning heading up to 83.  Taking my mother, my grandson, my netbook and my shade box to the park.



sibelhodge said:


> Dana, this is the hard bit, isn't it? Writing and having the time to promote as well. I think I need a clone of myself!


I'm trying to cut back or at least find ways to automate some of it. The problem is when you cut back, sales slow down. On the other hand, a new book boosts everything. Looking into hootsuite and tweetdeck this weekend because Twitter has exploded on me. Or rather I'm causing it to explode.

I now have a kitchen timer beside my computer and I'm allotting a certain amount of time for each promotional activity.

I think that's why I write better at McD's or the park or anywhere away from the Internet.

Timer just went off. Time to do something householdey.


----------



## Chicki

I hear you, Margaret! I bought an AlphaSmart solely for the purpose of being able to go out and work away from the Internet. When I get online, I get lost -- fun but not always productive. That's what happens when you're a cyber junkie ... 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Cameron Abbey

Hi All,

I'm new to this board as a member, but I've been a reader for a long time. I decided to go ahead and sign up here, in preparation for my new book.

So much interesting stuff in this thread!


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Dana, this is the hard bit, isn't it? Writing and having the time to promote as well. I think I need a clone of myself!


Cheers to clones, Sibel!!! LOL!!!

It is a tough, tough balancing act between writing and being your own Promo Ho or Gigolo (that's what I call it...I mean we are really, in effect, working all our "cyber corners", right?! Fun stuff!)

Anyhoo...I use promotion as both a reward-of-sorts for getting my pages written for the day as well as a warm-up exercise and cool-down for the before and after of getting my muses dancin' across my pages.

Oh, and btw, Sibel, I just bought your Fashion Police book too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I hear you, Margaret! I bought an AlphaSmart solely for the purpose of being able to go out and work away from the Internet. When I get online, I get lost -- fun but not always productive. That's what happens when you're a cyber junkie ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


I had a Palm Pilot. I used to write on it at lunch time and breaks. Do you use a stylus or a keyboard?


----------



## mamiller

Welcome Cameron.  Tell us about your new book.


----------



## Chicki

Margaret,

AlphaSmart has a keyboard. It's lightweight and almost indestructible and runs on 3 AAA batteries for months. I love it. Got mine on eBay for $60! These are available right now: http://tinyurl.com/6fwod37

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

Hi Cameron, welcome.

Re promoting vs writing: I feel like all I do is promo lately but my day job has also been hectic which doesn't help.  I really really have to finish an edit for my Victorian ghost book.  I love it so much I just want it to be done already.  At least you all make me feel like I'm not alone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Margaret,
> 
> AlphaSmart has a keyboard. It's lightweight and almost indestructible and runs on 3 AAA batteries for months. I love it. Got mine on for $60! These are available right now: http://tinyurl.com/6fwod37
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


Will it download into Word?


----------



## Chicki

Sure does! All you need is a transfer cable (which you have to get from AlphaSmart). I tried all kinds of cables, but ended up buying one from them for $10.
All you do is open a blank Word document, plug it in, turn it on, hit one key and it transfers right to your screen. Then you simply save it to your hard drive.

A lot of school systems use them and people buy them at auction from the school and put them on Ebay. The "Buy it Now" deals are the best, since you don't have to do any bidding.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## JennaAnderson

An Alpha Smart will also help with the temptation to reread your text and edit. The screen is small and the text scrolls by. You really only see a handful of words at a time. So if you just want to pound out a bunch of words and go back and fix later - it's perfect.

I tried one a while back and it had a jack that worked with a jump drive. 

No internet and no Twitter or Facebook.

I don't use one now though.... maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## Chicki

I have an older one, v. 2000, which shows 4 lines of text, but I understand the new ones, the Dana and the Neo show 8 lines.

One other thing, I've knocked the unit off the desk onto wood or ceramic floors in the coffeehouses where I work, and it didn't even blink. 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I have an older one, v. 2000, which shows 4 lines of text, but I understand the new ones, the Dana and the Neo show 8 lines.
> 
> One other thing, I've knocked the unit off the desk onto wood or ceramic floors in the coffeehouses where I work, and it didn't even blink.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


I put in a bid on the 3000. There were no other bids and only 5 hours to go. Shipping is killer, of course. $14.95 for the unit and $15 for shipping.

I like the fact it's so lightweight and will probably fit in my purse. I can carry it everywhere.


----------



## Chicki

Check to see if the cables are included. I bought what they call a Y cable, so I can keep the cord plugged into my desktop all the time. The CPU is wedged into a corner and it's impossible for me to reach the back easily.

You might have better luck with the "Buy it Now" items, bidding just pushes the price up.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Cameron Abbey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this board as a member, but I've been a reader for a long time. I decided to go ahead and sign up here, in preparation for my new book.
> 
> So much interesting stuff in this thread!


Yes, Welcome Cameron! This is growing into a lovely community. So, what's with this "AlphaSmart"? I admit complete ignorance. Something else I have to learn Sigh.

Hey, I put this out on a FB page, but I'll offer here. I've been using the my Blog at Author's Den to upload samples, not just mine, but other authors also. There's quite a bit of traffic over there. "Ain't Love Grand?" has been sitting at #1 on the most-popular romances looked at for over a week. I think it must be the title. Anyway, I'd be happy to cross-promote from the authors here, trading samples.

Here's the link to the Sample of "Devil Moon" I posted today http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54294

You can send me your stuff at [email protected]

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Check to see if the cables are included. I bought what they call a Y cable, so I can keep the cord plugged into my desktop all the time. The CPU is wedged into a corner and it's impossible for me to reach the back easily.
> 
> You might have better luck with the "Buy it Now" items, bidding just pushes the price up.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


It comes with the cable. My desktop has an extra port in front. It's way down at the bottom and it took me four years to discover it. 

There have been no bids on it yet and the bidding closes at about 10pm so I stand a good chance. There are lots of them on ebay so I'm not worried about whether I can get one. I just hope it fits in my purse.

Dana, the Alpha Smart is a mini computer. It looks like its somewhere between a PDA and a netbook.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It comes with the cable. My desktop has an extra port in front. It's way down at the bottom and it took me four years to discover it.  There have been no bids on it yet and the bidding closes at about 10pm so I stand a good chance. There are lots of them on ebay so I'm not worried about whether I can get one. I just hope it fits in my purse. Dana, the Alpha Smart is a mini computer. It looks like its somewhere between a PDA and a netbook.


So now I can work, work, work anywhere. Never get away--even take it to the loo. Is that what's going on here?

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> I've been using the my Blog at Author's Den to upload samples, not just mine, but other authors also. There's quite a bit of traffic over there. "Ain't Love Grand?" has been sitting at #1 on the most-popular romances looked at for over a week. I think it must be the title. Anyway, I'd be happy to cross-promote from the authors here, trading samples.
> 
> Here's the link to the Sample of "Devil Moon" I posted today http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54294
> 
> You can send me your stuff at [email protected]
> 
> Dana


Hi Dana, I just checked out your Author's Den blog and also saw your book come up first in the romance section. That's great exposure! I'm just on the freebie membership level over there which doesn't give me access to a blog but I do have excerpts to my 3 books under the Books link on my page. I also just noticed someone gave my quirky little short story a review too which was nice. You can find me at http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?authorid=147936. I'll gladly link to your page or blog when I've worked out how! I find the site a bit unfriendly but that could be because I don't go there much.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

I adore my AlphaSmart! I just need to remember to use it more often. I always, ALWAYS write faster when I use it, probably because I don't go back and edit, but just keep moving forward. I've had it for a few years now and they really are indestructible, I think. And those AA batteries last practically forever.

I'm just off to take Ship of Dreams off it's 99¢ sale and put it back at $2.99, since the week is up as of now. It'll be interesting to see whether sales immediately drop to pre-sale levels, or stay higher than they were before. I'll report back!

--Brenda


----------



## Alexis Harrington

I wasn't always an indie author but I am now. My print backlist is available on Kindle Books, and so is my first exclusively e-book, _Home By Morning_. Now through midnight, February 28, it will be available for 99 cents. Check it out!


----------



## JennaAnderson

DDScott said:


> It is a tough, tough balancing act between writing and being your own Promo Ho or Gigolo (that's what I call it...I mean we are really, in effect, working all our "cyber corners", right?! Fun stuff!)


Bahhh - working our cyber corners. I nearly spit out my coffee at that one! 

~ Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson

Alexis Harrington said:


> I wasn't always an indie author but I am now. My print backlist is available on Kindle Books, and so is my first exclusively e-book, _Home By Morning_. Now through midnight, February 28, it will be available for 99 cents. Check it out!


Hi Alexis - welcome to the group! (No membership fee required.)

Jenna


----------



## Miriam Minger

Welcome, Alexis! And thanks Dana for the info on Author's Den. 

My historical romance/adventure Secrets of Midnight is available now for 99 cents, so check it out. Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Welcome, Alexis! And thanks Dana for the info on Author's Den.
> 
> My historical romance/adventure Secrets of Midnight is available now for 99 cents, so check it out. Thanks!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thanks, Miriam. I've been wanting to read one of yours but there were just too many to choose from. I was getting ready to pick a color I liked.  I sampled


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Miriam. I've been wanting to read one of yours but there were just too many to choose from. I was getting ready to pick a color I liked.  I sampled


Thanks! Hope you enjoy it. The sequel to Secrets of Midnight is My Runaway Heart--both books a tribute to one of my closest friends and our enduring friendship from high school. Two best friends, Corie and Lindsay, make a pact not to marry until they meet the men of their dreams--which of course never turns out quite like they imagined! 



Miriam Minger


----------



## Maud Muller

Dana Taylor said:


> Let's face it girls--he provided _sex_!


Actually the sex wasn't that great, but he was a very funny guy.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Sunday afternoon--

@Alexis--welcome! Are you really that gorgeous?? We're seeing more previously published authors taking control of their backlists popping in here. I guess I'm in that crowd, but I think Ruth Harris, Miriam Minger and Brenda Hiatt are more representative. And aren't we having fun?

@Eileen "do men and women really tear each other's clothes off on their way to the bedroom." Actually, I did that once after a long, tearful separation. It was pretty darn great!

So far, Miriam has been the only one to take me up on my offer of posting Samples on my Blog site at AuthorsDen.com. I posted a sample of "Devil Moon" there this weekend and it's gotten 192 reads so far. So, that's better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!

Once again, you can send your sample to me at [email protected] Would love to trade samples to your blogs if you have them going.

Also, if anybody wants to stay in touch through Facebook, my link is http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345  and my twitter name is "SupernalDana" I'm following the lead of others around here with that twittering business, but I don't really "get" it. Sigh....

I hope Colin Furth wins best actor.

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

CJArcher said:


> Hi Dana, I just checked out your Author's Den blog and also saw your book come up first in the romance section. That's great exposure! I'm just on the freebie membership level over there which doesn't give me access to a blog but I do have excerpts to my 3 books under the Books link on my page. I also just noticed someone gave my quirky little short story a review too which was nice. You can find me at http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?authorid=147936. I'll gladly link to your page or blog when I've worked out how! I find the site a bit unfriendly but that could be because I don't go there much.


Hi CJ--
I haven't made any friends there either, but I just use it as a tool. I post things and link to my FB page and ping-pong around web. I think they have overstated how much traffic is actually there. "Ain't Love Grand?" has been at the top of the romance list for over a week now, but in truth it's only had 140 views. That's okay, but it seems like a low number to be #1. Yet, I think by being #1, that creates a sort of self-perpetuation. It's making me re-think my plans for launching the next book. I am seeing certain books stay at the top of the Kindle lists and after I read a sample I am perplexed as to why they are there. Yet, I think there is going to be a bit of regeneration simply by making into the top 50 books. Gives one pause...

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana, do you have a link to your blog for the excerpt I sent you?  Thanks much!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Edie Ramer

Dana Taylor said:


> "Ain't Love Grand?" has been at the top of the romance list for over a week now, but in truth it's only had 140 views. That's okay, but it seems like a low number to be #1.


Dana, thanks for being so honest. Do you mind telling us why you stay there instead of putting up an author website? I wonder what the benefits are for being part of the Authors Den.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, I'd take you up on your offer but I'm still trying to figure out my blog.  

I wrote 1200 words yesterday and realized I'm coming to the end of the WiP. Since I want to turn this into a series, it's a good place to stop.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi CJ--
> I haven't made any friends there either, but I just use it as a tool. I post things and link to my FB page and ping-pong around web. I think they have overstated how much traffic is actually there. "Ain't Love Grand?" has been at the top of the romance list for over a week now, but in truth it's only had 140 views. That's okay, but it seems like a low number to be #1. Yet, I think by being #1, that creates a sort of self-perpetuation. It's making me re-think my plans for launching the next book. I am seeing certain books stay at the top of the Kindle lists and after I read a sample I am perplexed as to why they are there. Yet, I think there is going to be a bit of regeneration simply by making into the top 50 books. Gives one pause...
> 
> Dana


Thanks for posting this, Dana. I have to admit I don't like the site at all. From a reader's perspective, unless you know a specific author's name it's difficult to find anything. Clicking the Romance category brings up a list but then you can't sub-sort. But being #1 with 140 views is fantastic! You should be pleased.


----------



## Liv James

You might like The Trouble With Green, although the main romance involves a married couple, rather than people who are single or dating. The description goes like this:

When Josie’s Great Green Inns get national press the good news doesn't last long. Her architect husband gets a new gig ... on the other side of the country. The owners of one of her best Inns go missing just days after the story appears. And long-forgotten playboy Nathan Brown brings memories to her doorstep. Josie soon discovers that she must fight the ghosts of her past in order to save her future.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Post Academy Awards--

Ah, I love the Oscars. I remember sitting with my mother watching Bob Hope being the emcee. Nostalgia, although it there appears to be a definite drop in classy behavior.

[email protected] Liv--welcome. Be sure and scroll down to the bottom of the messages and find the LINK-MAKER, so you can put your covers in the posts and in your signature.

@Gertie, send me a sample anyway. It isn't tit-for-tat. Besides--you just did a complete editorial run through "Ain't Love Grand?" for me.

@Miriam, I'll post your sample tomorrow and will send you the link and tweet it and all that jazz.

@Edie. I keep trying different things. I have been in this publishing biz since 2003 when ALG first went under contract. I paid Romance Designs for a fancy Romance Author website and kept it going with them for several years. Frankly, it didn't really pay off for me because I am too independent and refused to get serious about writing for the establishment. My direction is actually heading more toward my work at www.SupernalFriends.com , which will seem very odd to the general population. I've been utilizing Author's Den because there are people there. But, I'm thinking of establishing a blog in association with SupernalFriends and will start doing reviews there of spiritually focused books. That's really where I'm going. But, I still love romance.

And I love you guys. Good night....

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, I blogged ALG. Just something short and sweet.

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/index.php


----------



## DDScott

JennaAnderson said:


> Bahhh - working our cyber corners. I nearly spit out my coffee at that one!
> 
> ~ Jenna


Glad that little spiel worked for you, Jenna!!! LOL!!! That is what it feels like at times, right?

As Indie Epubbed Authors we've got to be our own Promo Hos and Gigolos. LOL! But wow, there's just no better way to meet-and-greet our readers every day than on all these fabulous KindleBoard Cyber Corners!!!


----------



## EliRey

Hey Dana!

Meant to post here a while back but I'm so easily distracted I started reading posts and then never got around to posting anything.

Anyhoo, My YA romance "Forever Mine" is only $.99 cents. I'm currently working on the second in the series "Always Been Mine". You can take a sneak peek of it the cover and the blurb on my blog. http://thebeginings-elirey.blogspot.com/

Dana I'll get a sample of Forever Mine over to you as soon as I'm done with these pesky rewrites. Thanks for offering! 

Eli


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon!

I just posted a sample of Miriam's "Secrets of Midnight" on my Author's Den Blog
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54333

The sample I had of "Devil Moon" up over the weekend had 225 reads by this morning. Not bad. Got a few sales.

@Gertie--Thank you for the lovely mention on your blog. I thought you said you didn't have one! I'm going to do those corrections on ALG and upload a clean manuscript at Amazon & Smashwords. Thanks! No wonder everyone loves you.

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana, thanks so much for posting a sample of Secrets of Midnight on your blog.  The sample looks great--and that particular excerpt made me laugh.    It's fun to read your own writing and really enjoy it, too!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> @Gertie--Thank you for the lovely mention on your blog. I thought you said you didn't have one! I'm going to do those corrections on ALG and upload a clean manuscript at Amazon & Smashwords. Thanks! No wonder everyone loves you.
> 
> Dana


I do have a blog. I just haven't figured out how to put posts in the right sections, yet.


----------



## Kelvin

I have a romance/sci-fi/young adult novella on Amazon Kindle, Smashwords etc. It's titled, The Time Traveller's Decision. It's over 35,000 words, and is only available on ebook formats for now. I'm currently seeking reviews, interviews and giveaways on the aforesaid title.
Buy at Smashwordswww.smashwords.com/books/view/44013
*Pitch:* 
Why follow the heart, when it leads you to a dead end?
Lucas Taylor is an undergraduate at the University of Wolverhampton, UK. Although, he's studying Computer Science, he has a profound passion for writing and reading, and hopes to beome an author one day. On his eighteenth birthday, Lucas is given a priceless gift - the ability to time travel. However, his journeys to the future interferes with his social life, causing him to misinterpret their meanings. 
Lucas has an unknown emotional feeling towards his ex-schoolmate, Carla Benton. He believes he's in love, even though he hardly sees her. 
While aspiring to be an author, he meets Trisha Harris Bartlett, and his life takes a U turn.

contact me on [email protected]

Thanks
Kelvin


----------



## mamiller

Kelvin....yeay for your computer science-aspiring author!!!  I am a geek programmer/romantic suspense author.


----------



## TaniaLT

My delicious romance, Sweet Seduction has just been reduced for March to $1.50 in the US and £1.07 in the UK 
It's written for loves of M&B/Harlequin, do take a look!


----------



## Misha Crews

CJArcher said:


> I have Comicon envy, Misha. I'd love to go and just people watch but alas living in Australia means I need to sell A LOT more ebooks first, lol.


LOL, yes well you never know! And hey, did you know that you can send promo stuff to Comicon and they will put it out for you on their Freebies table? They have to approve it first, but you can get that done online. I will see if I can remember how that process goes and message you with more info. Your stuff seems like it would be PERFECT for the Comicon crowd! 

Wish I were going back this year, but no such luck. Hoping for 2012!


----------



## Dana Taylor

sibelhodge said:


> Dana, your sample is up! http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/sample-of-devil-moon-by-dana-taylor


Sibel,

You darling girl! I'll launch that into cyber space. I'm letting Miriam's sample at Author's Den ride a little longer. For those who missed the excerpt of "Secrets of Midnight" it can be read at:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54333

Hey--we're over 10,000 reads on this thread now! Hope everyone is sampling. It's like a Romance Buffet!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm letting Miriam's sample at Author's Den ride a little longer. For those who missed the excerpt of "Secrets of Midnight" it can be read at:
> 
> http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54333
> 
> Hey--we're over 10,000 reads on this thread now! Hope everyone is sampling. It's like a Romance Buffet!


Thanks, Dana! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Misha Crews said:


> LOL, yes well you never know! And hey, did you know that you can send promo stuff to Comicon and they will put it out for you on their Freebies table? They have to approve it first, but you can get that done online. I will see if I can remember how that process goes and message you with more info. Your stuff seems like it would be PERFECT for the Comicon crowd!
> 
> Wish I were going back this year, but no such luck. Hoping for 2012!


Thanks Misha. Not sure how ebooks would work on a freebie table though! My steampunk romance might fit but the others are too romance-y probably.

Good luck with getting there in 2012. At least you're giving yourself plenty of time to save up.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana, 
Would you mind sharing a bit more about your experience with Authors Den. I'm a member there and have been for years, but wonder if it would be worth it to upgrade from the free membership. I did a long time ago but just wasn't sure whether there are a lot of readers there.
Thanks,
Tammie


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Reporting back as promised. Saturday night (around midnight) I raised the price back up to $2.99 (still a bargain, in my opinion!) It took Amazon over 12 hours to reflect the change, but as soon as it did, sales dropped dramatically. Sales stayed higher at B&N, but only for one day after the price change. Now, 3 days after changing the price, I seem to be back to pre-sale levels, so I can't say I got any kind of enduring boost from my sale, alas. I did get a LOT of sales I probably wouldn't have had otherwise, though, which means a few hundred extra readers introduced to my work. I call THAT a win! 

Oddly, I now see that Amazon is again listing it at 99¢ even though on my KDP page it still says $2.99. Do they just do random sales sometimes? Or is it a glitch? It shows it as reduced from "publisher's suggested retail price" of $2.99, which it didn't when I lowered the price myself. Just wondering if others have had this happen? Anyway, if anyone's still interested, it seems to be back on sale--though I don't know for how long!

--Brenda


----------



## Dana Taylor

BrendaHiatt said:


> Reporting back as promised. Saturday night (around midnight) I raised the price back up to $2.99 (still a bargain, in my opinion!) It took Amazon over 12 hours to reflect the change, but as soon as it did, sales dropped dramatically. Sales stayed higher at B&N, but only for one day after the price change. Now, 3 days after changing the price, I seem to be back to pre-sale levels, so I can't say I got any kind of enduring boost from my sale, alas. I did get a LOT of sales I probably wouldn't have had otherwise, though, which means a few hundred extra readers introduced to my work. I call THAT a win!
> 
> Oddly, I now see that Amazon is again listing it at 99¢ even though on my KDP page it still says $2.99. Do they just do random sales sometimes? Or is it a glitch? It shows it as reduced from "publisher's suggested retail price" of $2.99, which it didn't when I lowered the price myself. Just wondering if others have had this happen? Anyway, if anyone's still interested, it seems to be back on sale--though I don't know for how long!
> 
> --Brenda


Hi Brenda--There is something magic about the 99 cents price, even though it is galling to the author to go so cheap. I had been neglecting PRINCESS ROBIN, so yesterday dropped the price to 99 cents. It went from 150,000 rating to 25,000 in an hour with no promotion on my part. Sometimes Amazon runs specials on their own. I noticed a jump in sales when they did that on "Devil Moon."

Here's my commercial for PRINCESS ROBIN--

In honor of the three week visit with my wonderful grandson, Will--See Will-- I am running a sale on my faux historical, 
Only 99 Cents through the end of March. What a deal!

Dana


----------



## Bob Mayer

I saw this post a while ago and thought, well, I'm not one of those.  And technically with Wild Ride, co-written with Jenny Crusie, coming out from St. Martins in paperback in May, I'm not.  But since I've decided to shed traditional publishing with my latest Chasing The Ghost, which has some kinky sex which is romance to some people, and then on 12 April with my Duty, Honor, Country, trilogy, perhaps I am.  Plus, I think one has to get a little credit for being the only guy on the RWA Honor Roll.  Yes, I've gone to National where they close off the men's bathroom because, well, there aren't any. And I'll be there in NY for both Nationals and Thrillerfest.
As an ex-Green Beret I think that either means I'm insane or on the cutting edge of insanity.
I always tell writers to join their local RWA chapter regardless of what they write.  I've been around for a while and been a member of everything and it's the most professional writing organization around.  Perhaps because 56% of fiction that sells is romance?
The future is very bright for both traditional and indie romance writers.  Because they have readers.


----------



## mamiller

Dana, your grandson is absolutely adorable!!!  What are you doing with a grandson?!  You're a young lady!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Morning All, I'm trying to get some feedback on the cover choices (3) for my upcoming April Release. It's a Historcial Romantic Suspense set in the Mid West in the late 1800's. If you would, please vote on one or tell me to scrap all three. I want an "I love it" cover. Here is the link so as not to clutter this thread.
Thanks.
Tammie
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,55338.0.html


----------



## Miriam Minger

Bob_Mayer said:


> I saw this post a while ago and thought, well, I'm not one of those. And technically with Wild Ride, co-written with Jenny Crusie, coming out from St. Martins in paperback in May, I'm not. But since I've decided to shed traditional publishing with my latest Chasing The Ghost, which has some kinky sex which is romance to some people, and then on 12 April with my Duty, Honor, Country, trilogy, perhaps I am.


Welcome, Bob! Very cool title, Wild Ride. Wish you and Jenny the best.

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Bob_Mayer said:


> I saw this post a while ago and thought, well, I'm not one of those. And technically with Wild Ride, co-written with Jenny Crusie, coming out from St. Martins in paperback in May, I'm not. But since I've decided to shed traditional publishing with my latest Chasing The Ghost, which has some kinky sex which is romance to some people, and then on 12 April with my Duty, Honor, Country, trilogy, perhaps I am. Plus, I think one has to get a little credit for being the only guy on the RWA Honor Roll. Yes, I've gone to National where they close off the men's bathroom because, well, there aren't any. And I'll be there in NY for both Nationals and Thrillerfest.
> As an ex-Green Beret I think that either means I'm insane or on the cutting edge of insanity.
> I always tell writers to join their local RWA chapter regardless of what they write. I've been around for a while and been a member of everything and it's the most professional writing organization around. Perhaps because 56% of fiction that sells is romance?
> The future is very bright for both traditional and indie romance writers. Because they have readers.


Of course you should be on this thread, Bob! Your romances with Jennifer Crusie are hugely popular. Although I'm not sure who thinks kinky sex=romance but hey, each to their own.

RWA is a great organisation. I belong to the Australian version and am looking forward to hearing you speak when you venture down our way later this year.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

I've been off chasing Will all day, but thought I would pop in here. Glad to say some copies of all my novels actually sold. "Princess Robin" at 99 cents has gotten some takers. I adjusted the categories for "Ain't Love Grand?" to Romance/Spiritual, Healing to be more in line with the themes and it's been bouncing around those lists. Kind of fun to see it in the top 50 on an Amazon list.

@ Sibel congrats on the Romance Review placement. Will go vote!

@Bob Mayer--welcome! Lovely to see more "pros" joining our ranks.

@ Tammie-- re "The Counterfeit" bookcover. I saw the one with the Cowboy face dominating the top half of the cover. It's an attractive cover, but it doesn't fit any certain mould, which may be your point. I see the heading says "Historical Romantic Suspense." The picture says to me "Western" but it doesn't say "Suspense." The look on the man's face is very relaxed. Most "suspense" conveys a tone of tension on the cover. I don't pick up tension from this cover, but it is appealing. Hope this is helpful.

@Sibel-- your sample for my Author's Den Blog is up at http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54386

Offer still goes. I'll exchange samples with authors on this site.

Night!
Dana


----------



## Chicki

Way to go, Sibel! I'm going to vote now.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

Welcome, Bob! Of course you don't know me, but I "met" you when you spoke at Anne Jones' Southern Crescent Writers Conference and then again when you did the workshop for Georgia Romance Writers.

Any plans to do something in Atlanta this year?

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## DDScott

Bob_Mayer said:


> I saw this post a while ago and thought, well, I'm not one of those. And technically with Wild Ride, co-written with Jenny Crusie, coming out from St. Martins in paperback in May, I'm not. But since I've decided to shed traditional publishing with my latest Chasing The Ghost, which has some kinky sex which is romance to some people, and then on 12 April with my Duty, Honor, Country, trilogy, perhaps I am. Plus, I think one has to get a little credit for being the only guy on the RWA Honor Roll. Yes, I've gone to National where they close off the men's bathroom because, well, there aren't any...The future is very bright for both traditional and indie romance writers. Because they have readers.


LOL, Bob!!! You are sooo "one of us"!!!

And now you know how all us chicks feel at the theatre, a concert or sporting event when all guys can just pop-in the restroom and be out in no time, while we girls miss half the second act or the third quarter of a game 'cause we're still in line at our restroom! LOL!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Okay going into the weekend--

If you do Sunday Sample, why don't you post the links here also!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay going into the weekend--
> 
> If you do Sunday Sample, why don't you post the links here also!
> 
> Dana


What is the Sunday Sample, Dana?


----------



## Adelle Laudan

My latest Romantic Suspense is now available! I'm super stoked about this one because I made the cover myself!

Crucified http://www.amazon.com/Crucified-ebook/dp/B004QOAH2W

Taylor rides into the small oceanfront town of Johnstown with hopes of starting fresh. He takes over the local auto body shop and puts the open sign in the window. Unfortunately the previous owner left the townsfolk with a bad taste in their mouths in regards to Bikers. When a photo of the pastor's daughter bound and gagged, is found on the post office bulletin board, all fingers point to him.
Will the sexy Federal Agent, Dianne Parker, be able to prove his innocence, while trying to ignore their growing attraction? Will they find young Casey in time?

Congratulations to all those with reason to celebrate.


----------



## CJArcher

Congratulations on the new book, Adelle.  The cover is gorgeous.


----------



## gmjackson

A tall, hot submissive is haunted by dreams of a UFO abduction. She struggles to take control of her life and men. Her town is plagued by a serial killer and she receives a note from a secret admirer. While unraveling the mysteries and fighting for her life she receives erotic training that is out of this world. 

Unlike many erotica books, this book (approximately 105 print pages) has a substantial plot that includes sci-fi, BDSM, mystery, romance and a touch of humor. During the erotic scenes the author avoids raunchy, gross explicit descriptions and takes a more subtle, sensuous approach that leaves something to the imagination. The Marquis de Sade and Leopold von Sacher-Masoch make cameo appearances. The appendix contains omitted scenes and bloopers. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ja&#039;Nese Dixon

I have a novel, short story, and a collection of short stories available.


*Black Diamond *(novel/romantic suspense)








Buy on Kindle for .99 (until March 31st)
http://amzn.to/ibpNjn*Before Black Diamond *(collection of short stories/romantic suspense)








Buy on Kindle for .99
http://amzn.to/i3oLMq*Caramel Surprise*(short story/contemporary romance)








Buy on Kindle for .99
http://amzn.to/ed2PMY


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

FYI "Sample Sunday" is something a bunch of "Indies" are doing--posting excerpts of their books on blogs on Sundays and then getting the word out, mainly through Twitter. Go over to the "Writer's Cafe" and you will see the thread that Gerald starts every Saturday about the Sunday Samples. Authors tweet other authors on Sundays. It's gone pretty viral.

My Sample Sunday is the Healing Scene from 

The heroine is an energy healer who is occassionally accused of being a witch. Read a sample at:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54427

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

Dana


----------



## Jenni

I just re-released Rekindled through WDWPUB a non-traditional publishing venture I started with Bob Mayer. I have three more romances I will be re-releasing shortly. It's a very exciting time to be an author.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> FYI "Sample Sunday" is something a bunch of "Indies" are doing--posting excerpts of their books on blogs on Sundays and then getting the word out, mainly through Twitter.


I love Sample Sunday! Thanks for posting a link to yours, Dana, I hope to get to it soon. Seeing as it's been Sunday here in Australia for some time I posted my sample to my blog already. It's chapter 2 from Honor Bound, my historical romantic adventure, and you can read it here: http://www.cjarcher.blogspot.com/. There's also a link to the first chapter if you're interested. I'd love to read more romance samples if anyone wants to post them to this thread.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

CJArcher said:


> Congratulations on the new book, Adelle. The cover is gorgeous.


Thank you so much. I'm very pleased how it turned out.


----------



## Mica Jade

My contemporary erotic romance, Love's Rise, is $0.99 in the Kindle Store. Thanks for this post!

Love's Rise by Mica Jade only $0.99


----------



## DonnaFaz

It's been ages since I've stopped in here to say hello. I wanted to tell all of you who have a book for sale for $1 to go register at PixelOfInk.com. The Merry-Go-Round was mentioned there yesterday and I sold nearly 100 books. My ranking rose at one point to #610 and I've always been in the 20,000-30,000s.

I just realized that I never started a thread on KB for my newest romance, Mountain Laurel, so I'm off to do that now.

Hope everyone is well!

~Donna~


----------



## Linda Acaster

sibelhodge said:


> Is anyone doing anything for Read an Ebook Week? ....


I have all mine on offer at 50% discount; use the *RAE50* code at checkout:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18144

_Beneath The Shining Mountains_ has been bobbling along nicely since Christmas and is currently standing at... #11 in Native American in the USA Kindle store (Wow!)
_Hostage of the Heart_ is a way behind, despite more reviews, but it is a much "sweeter" reader.

Enjoy!


----------



## mamiller

It's Sample Sunday!!  If you're looking for a little romantic suspense at an economical price (.99 cents), please try out a sample of BORROWED TIME http://tinyurl.com/4qsfpms


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> It's Sample Sunday!!  If you're looking for a little romantic suspense at an economical price (.99 cents), please try out a sample of BORROWED TIME http://tinyurl.com/4qsfpms


Highly recommended.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm participating in the Read an Ebook Week at Smashwords. Both of these are free.










http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/42164

No coupon code needed for this one.

It was Valentine's Day and Holly was alone ... again. Darren, her husband of three years, was away on business more often than he was home. He'd called this morning, told her he loved her, and flowers would be waiting at work. But it wasn't enough. Not anymore. And when he came home again, Holly was determined to do something about it. She just didn't know what.










http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37209

Coupon Code RE100

Sweet Savage Charity - a novelette: Plymouth Colony - 1621 Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

sibelhodge said:


> Is anyone doing anything for Read an Ebook Week? I'm giving 25% off The Fashion Police. http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/it-s-read-an-ebook-week-smashwords-sale-march-6-12-
> 
> Happy Ebook Week!


I have all my books at Smashwords for 75% off Code RAE75

I have all my Indie books here at Kindle for only 99 cents for this week.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello all--

I'll bet there are more "Sample Sunday" tidbits to nibble. Today starts E-Book Week. Who has specials going? My  is on special for a buck!

Dana Taylor


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi all--
> 
> FYI "Sample Sunday" is something a bunch of "Indies" are doing--posting excerpts of their books on blogs on Sundays and then getting the word out, mainly through Twitter. Go over to the "Writer's Cafe" and you will see the thread that Gerald starts every Saturday about the Sunday Samples. Authors tweet other authors on Sundays. It's gone pretty viral.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> Dana


Thanks for the Sample Sunday scoop, Dana! I'll definitely start doing this!!! In the mean time, I've always got samples of all my books available 24/7 on my website. Here are the links for each of the Bootscootin' Books Samples:

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS*

*STOMPIN'  ON STETSONS

BUCKLES  ME BABY*


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi all. My inspirational romantic thriller Blood Son--written under my pseudonym M.C. Walker--is featured today at http://dailycheapreads.com/! It's edge-of-your seat suspense in an inspirational thriller unlike any you've read before.



Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## DonnaFaz

sibelhodge said:


> In the Romance Reviews Grand Opening event today you can win an ebook copy of my romantic comedy, Fourteen Days Later! All you need to do is answer some simple questions...
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/win-a-copy-of-fourteen-days-later-today-


I tweeted this info, Sibel, to get you some exposure.

~Donna~


----------



## Adria Townsend

I'm excited to be part of Barbara Vey's Anniversary Bash on her Publisher's Weekly blog. http://www.BeyondHerBook.com
Visitors to her blog will be eligible for prizes including e-readers. My book, To Conquer the Heart of a King, will be one of the giveaways on March 9th and 11th.

Here's the schedule for the big bash:

Barbara Vey is a contributing editor at Publishers Weekly and the voice behind the blog: Beyond Her Book, where she chats about industry happenings, posts tips for budding authors, and reports on fiction.

Monday, March 7th - Paranormal, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Horror, Urban Fantasy (Takes place in haunted house)
Tuesday March 8th - Thriller, Mystery, Suspense, Adventure (Takes place at a murder scene)
Wednesday March 9th - Publishers, Editors, Bloggers, Librarians (takes place on an island)
Thursday March 10th - Inspirational, YA, Nonfiction (takes place at a shopping mall)
Friday March 11th - Contemporary/Historical/Erotica/E-Books/Audio (takes place at a castle)
Saturday March 12th - Romance Blowout (takes place at Niagara Falls)


----------



## JennaAnderson

J. S. Laurenz said:


> I'm excited to be part of Barbara Vey's Anniversary Bash on her Publisher's Weekly blog. http://www.BeyondHerBook.com
> Visitors to her blog will be eligible for prizes including e-readers. My book, To Conquer the Heart of a King, will be one of the giveaways on March 9th and 11th.


Wow - she's got a gigantic following. Congrats on getting a place in her giveaway. It will be great exposure for you.

Jenna


----------



## TaniaLT

My delicious romance Sweet Seduction is reduced for a limited period to 99c/70p!
Artisan baker, Livia Rosetti, is resisting Entrepreneur Rufus Knightly's offer to invest in her cake business. But can she resist her attraction to him? Get it while it's hot...
Also available, contemporary romance/popular fiction, doing well in the women's popular fiction chart, This Last Summer also 99c/70p


----------



## JennaAnderson

Well, I'm about 3/4 the way through writing the first draft of my WIP, Off Leash. It's a light, fluffy, silly story about a city gal lost in the country. I am looking for a little writing motivation. I know we are all busy and it's possible no one will have time but - would any of you be interested in being an alpha reader for this novelette? I'm guessing the length will end up around 15K. I'd like to send it out to a few people on the 19th of this month for some high level feedback. Traci H was nice enough to provide input already on the opening chapters. (Thank you! I've adjusted things accordingly.) 

Message me if you are intersted and I'll explain a little further what I'm up to.
Again, I know everyone has a lot on their plate. It never hurts to ask!  

J


----------



## Jorean

While I am not a writer, I am an avid reading and I can't wait for payday tomorrow to give my one click purchase finger a workout! So many great books here and all at a great price.


----------



## Adria Townsend

JennaAnderson said:


> Wow - she's got a gigantic following. Congrats on getting a place in her giveaway. It will be great exposure for you.
> 
> Jenna


Thanks, Jenna! I'm so glad to be a part of it. I'm going to stop in at the bash now...


----------



## mamiller

Jorean said:


> While I am not a writer, I am an avid reading and I can't wait for payday tomorrow to give my one click purchase finger a workout! So many great books here and all at a great price.


Jorean, you make us feel special. Thank you!


----------



## DDScott

Jorean said:


> While I am not a writer, I am an avid reading and I can't wait for payday tomorrow to give my one click purchase finger a workout! So many great books here and all at a great price.


Lol, Jorean, and welcome to this fabulous Kindle Thread!!!

I'm thinking we need to do finger exercises so we're all ready to buy as soon as our paychecks hit our accounts!!!

Happy One-Click-Buying and Reading!!!


----------



## Chicki

Jorean said:


> While I am not a writer, I am an avid reading and I can't wait for payday tomorrow to give my one click purchase finger a workout! So many great books here and all at a great price.


Yeah Jorean, that one-click buying is dangerous. I know from experience!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## DonnaFaz

Jorean said:


> While I am not a writer, I am an avid reading and I can't wait for payday tomorrow to give my one click purchase finger a workout! So many great books here and all at a great price.


Jorean, there is NOTHING we writers like better than readers!  Would love to chat with you about some of these wonderful books once you've had the chance to read them, so please stop by again...and often.

Happy reading,
~Donna~


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Can I hang out here with y'all? I've been lurking a while, but thought I'd join the fun.

I want to thank Donna for the information about Pixel of Ink. Congrats on the book sales!!!

I'm going to have to figure out how to participate in Sample Sunday, too.

BTW, I have all my books for free over at Smashwords this week.

I love Kindleboards!!!


----------



## DonnaFaz

You're welcome, AnneMarie. I've been conducting a pricing experiment and blogging about it at http://www.donnafasano.blogspot.com. I've offered a few other favorite promo places in my last posting.

I didn't start this thread--Dana did--but I'm sure she'll welcome you with open arms. Hang out here all you want!


----------



## Chicki

OMG! My best review yet!  http://tinyurl.com/4jodnpx

*
Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## mamiller

Congratulations, Chicki.

For just a short time, in the spirit of Ebook week, I have put my big book WIDOW'S TALE on sale at .99 cents. It will go back up shortly because it was actually doing fine at $1.99. If you want a quick bargain, please try a sample.


----------



## CJArcher

AnneMarie Novark said:


> BTW, I have all my books for free over at Smashwords this week.


That's very generous of you, AnneMarie. I'll go check them out.

If anyone is interested in seeing some sales figures, I've blogged about my numbers for my first 6 weeks of indie publishing. http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chicki

mamiller said:


> Congratulations, Chicki.
> 
> For just a short time, in the spirit of Ebook week, I have put my big book WIDOW'S TALE on sale at .99 cents. It will go back up shortly because it was actually doing fine at $1.99. If you want a quick bargain, please try a sample.
> 
> Will do! Thanks, MA
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> OMG! My best review yet!  http://tinyurl.com/4jodnpx
> 
> *
> Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


congrats, Chicki. Well done.


----------



## JJayKamp

Congratulations on the good review! And thanks, CJ, for posting your sales numbers. That certainly helps in getting a clearer picture of what to expect. I've just uploaded my two romances to Kindle, The Last Killiney (a time-travel), and The Bayman's Bride (an historical). Thanks, Dana, for starting this thread!


----------



## OliverCrommer

Congrats!


----------



## CJArcher

JJayKamp said:


> Congratulations on the good review! And thanks, CJ, for posting your sales numbers. That certainly helps in getting a clearer picture of what to expect. I've just uploaded my two romances to Kindle, The Last Killiney (a time-travel), and The Bayman's Bride (an historical). Thanks, Dana, for starting this thread!


Good luck with the books, JJay. I really like the beach cover.


----------



## mamiller

Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.

Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


----------



## JennaAnderson

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


That's great! How exciting.

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


Unbelievable! But well-deserved.

I know I owe you a review. Hoping to catch up on all the little things this weekend. (I plan, He laughs)


----------



## mamiller

Thank you!  I am humbled by what is going on in our world today.  I pray for everyone's safety.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> congrats, Chicki. Well done.


Thanks, Margaret! I'm still flying high over that one ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

CJ,

Great post on your numbers. You are starting off with a bang!

Here's to continued growth in sales!!!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


WooHoo!!! Congrats on that #1 spot!!!


----------



## Chicki

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


That's fantastic! I'm thrilled for you!

_*Chicki Brown*_
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## 25803

Maureen!  That is so exciting!  Congratulations!


----------



## DDScott

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


Wonderful news, Maureen!!! Congrats!!!

And you are sooo right...we need positively wonderful news like this in the world today.


----------



## CaitLondon

Congratulations, Maureen. That was worth getting up at 4 a.m. and posting, right? How exciting!


----------



## Adria Townsend

I'm excited to be part of Barbara Vey's Anniversary Bash on her Publisher's Weekly blog. http://www.BeyondHerBook.com
Visitors to her blog will be eligible for prizes including e-readers. My book, To Conquer the Heart of a King, will be one of the giveaways today.


----------



## mamiller

CaitLondon said:


> Congratulations, Maureen. That was worth getting up at 4 a.m. and posting, right? How exciting!


I'm one of those who keeps getting up earlier every day to get more done. One day I will wake up at 2am and go to sleep at 2pm.  Thank you!



DDScott said:


> Wonderful news, Maureen!!! Congrats!!!
> And you are sooo right...we need positively wonderful news like this in the world today.


I have been so afraid for everyone. They can all come stay at my house!

Thank you, Sibel. Thank you, Chicki. Thank you, Kathy. Thanks Anne Marie!

But ladies, the party is over. It's down to 2 and falling. We all know how fleeting these moments are.


----------



## CJArcher

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


Wow, Maureen, that's fantastic!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

mamiller said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day, BORROWED TIME was #1 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers list for Kindle books. You just never know what the day is going to hold for you.
> 
> Here's to hoping this day holds wonderful things for all of you!  Happy Friday!


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## mamiller

Thanks so much, everyone.  It sure was fleeting!    But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## KRCox

Read my new series, The Lost Father Chronciles. Book 1 is available now, book 2 is coming in April 2011!

Only a couple months to catch up before the boat sails again.

Cheers.


----------



## KRCox

Read The Lost Father Chronicles: Book 1 is available now, book 2 is coming April 2011!

Click on my signature below to find it!


----------



## Misha Crews

Just had to share a little good news: HER SECRET BODYGUARD is number 2 on Amazon's Hot New Releases for Romantic Suspense.  Second only to Debbie Macomber?  Hmmm, yeah, I'll take that!  

Hugs,

Misha


----------



## mamiller

Yeay Misha...good things are coming for all of us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Misha Crews said:


> Just had to share a little good news: HER SECRET BODYGUARD is number 2 on Amazon's Hot New Releases for Romantic Suspense. Second only to Debbie Macomber? Hmmm, yeah, I'll take that!
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Misha


That's really something, Misha. Congratulations!


----------



## JJayKamp

That is so wonderful, Misha!  And congrats, Maureen!  You guys are very inspirational!  And CJ, I love your cover, too (of The Mercenary's Price) -- that's one of my very favorite country houses you've got on its cover!


----------



## Misha Crews

Thanks ladies!  And Maureen, I cheer every time I see your books at the top of the lists!  What a great time for writers!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Hey DD!!!

I just read your series on Categorizing Your Way to Amazon's Best Seller Lists. What great information. I've been revamping my categories on Amazon, B&N and Smashwords. Trying to get the most bang for the buck. 

Here's hoping it helps sales!!!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mamiller

Misha Crews said:


> Thanks ladies! And Maureen, I cheer every time I see your books at the top of the lists! What a great time for writers!


Thanks, Misha. Big hug to you!


----------



## Chicki

AnneMarie Novark said:


> Hey DD!!!
> 
> I just read your series on Categorizing Your Way to Amazon's Best Seller Lists. What great information. I've been revamping my categories on Amazon, B&N and Smashwords. Trying to get the most bang for the buck.


Where can I find this series? I'd love to read it!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

JJayKamp said:


> That is so wonderful, Misha! And congrats, Maureen! You guys are very inspirational! And CJ, I love your cover, too (of The Mercenary's Price) -- that's one of my very favorite country houses you've got on its cover!


Ah you recognise Hardwick Hall. I haven't been there but I'd love to go. Thanks for your kind comments on my cover. I did it myself and I struggled with the design. I'm pretty inept at anything that requires visual art skills, lol.


----------



## JJayKamp

I think you did a fabulous job on your cover; looking at it, I would have thought you'd paid a professional to create it for you.


----------



## tenis2

Hi Dana - Now you'll have lots of good books to choose from.

I'm running a .99 cent special on two of my titles this weekend

Golden Lies 
 Every family has secrets -- some too intriguing to resist ... some too dangerous to ignore ...

A novel about three remarkable families -- the fifty-year-old promise that once bound them together, the fiery betrayal that tore them apart, and the ancient bronze dragon that could destroy their future ...

Riley McAllister, Paige Hathaway, and Alyssa Chen come from very different worlds. Tough guy Riley has overcome the hard knocks of a working-class upbringing. Paige struggles to define her place as the heir to a famous antiques emporium. And Alyssa feels trapped by the restrictions of her family's old world attitudes. Now this unlikely trio of strangers must come together to follow an elusive trail through the streets of San Francisco -- from glittering Pacific Heights to colorful Chinatown to trendy south of Market. Each will have to make the impossible choice between romantic love and family loyalty, between sheltering lies and revealing truth. Once the door to the past is opened, there's no turning back ...

Summer Secrets 
 There are secrets meant to be shared and those that must be kept forever ...

The story of three unique sisters ... the secrets that bind them for life ... and the summer that will set them free.

Eight years ago, the three McKenna sisters -- Kate, Ashley, and Caroline -- had their fifteen minutes of fame. Driven by their ambitious father, they won an around-the-world sailing race as teenagers. But something happened out on the turbulent sea -- during a fierce storm they could never forget ...

Now Tyler Jamison has come to Castleton, a picturesque island off the coast of Washington State, asking questions about the famous McKennas. But even as the sisters close ranks against the tenacious reporter, the past threatens to drown them in its wake. It will take Caroline's willingness to right a wrong, Ashley's struggle to face her greatest fears, and Kate's attempt to embrace life -- and love -- again to finally calm the winds and stop the rain...

Also at a bargain price of $2.99

Some Kind of Wonderful
 RITA Award-winning author, Barbara Freethy is known for her unforgettable stories, where ordinary people find extraordinary love -- and where unexpected soulmates are sometimes found right next door...

"ABANDONED BABY FOUND"

It's the kind of story investigative reporter Matt Winters writes about -- not the kind he wants to be living. When he discovers a newborn baby girl on his doorstep, he panics ... then he desperately turns to his temptingly pretty neighbor Caitlyn Devereaux for help. After all, women are supposed to know everything about babies!

Caitlyn's natural sensuality intrigues Matt ... and her aching vulnerability as she holds the precious bundle piques his curiosity. The wedding gowns she creates are famous for fulfilling every bride's fantasies, yet she firmly says that marriage -- and motherhood -- are not for her. But her kisses suddenly have Matt dreaming of something wonderful -- and soon he's determined to get this reluctant woman to change her mind.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

*waving at Barbara Freethy* I LOVE your books! 

And now for a little *squee* of my own. My romantic suspense book, Her Own Best Enemy, is now live on Amazon! I'm so excited I want to run around the neighborhood screaming. Might scare the neighbors, though.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

DD's articles/posts start here:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-one

Excellent information!!!

On another note:

My Regency Romance MIDNIGHT MY LOVE is number 19 on the Best 100 Regency list at Amazon!!!

I cannot believe it!!!

*faints and falls over*


----------



## mamiller

Awesome news, Anne Marie!

And Cynthia, was that you I saw running around the neighborhood screaming?  I turned my porch light out.


----------



## tenis2

Hi Cynthia - Thanks for the shout out!   

And I love your book cover!  Good luck with that!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I learned yesterday that my historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT cracked Amazon Kindle's Top 100 list in 2 categories! I was out of pocket with some surgery this past week, so that was very good news and a big pick-me-up. Thanks to all my readers out there, new and returning. I'm most grateful on any number of levels.



MY RUNAWAY HEART is the rousing high seas sequel to SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT. Enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Congrats, Miriam! That's awesome!


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> I learned yesterday that my historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT cracked Amazon Kindle's Top 100 list in 2 categories! I was out of pocket with some surgery this past week, so that was very good news and a big pick-me-up. Thanks to all my readers out there, new and returning. I'm most grateful on any number of levels.
> Miriam Minger


Hugs on the surgery, Miriam, but huge congrats on hitting the Amazon Top 100 list. Can I ask which categories? I'm currently reviewing the categories for my own ebooks and am interested in how other authors categorise their work.


----------



## Chicki

AnneMarie Novark said:


> DD's articles/posts start here:
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-one
> 
> Excellent information!!!


Thanks, AnneMarie!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## DDScott

AnneMarie Novark said:


> DD's articles/posts start here:
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-one
> 
> Excellent information!!!
> 
> On another note:
> 
> My Regency Romance MIDNIGHT MY LOVE is number 19 on the Best 100 Regency list at Amazon!!!
> 
> I cannot believe it!!!
> 
> *faints and falls over*


Congrats on your fabulous ranking, Anne Marie!

And thanks tons for my Categorization Articles shout-out! I'm thrilled you're getting great info at The WG2E...it's all about writers helping other writers by paying it forward with great tips, experiences and the real numbers to back it all up!


----------



## mamiller

Wonderful news, Miriam!  See you over on Twitter.


----------



## Naomibaby

Siaylah (pronounced See-ay-lah) Valinski is a feisty time traveler with supernatural powers. She's sent on missions by the unseen Powers That Be to protect great, historical figures when events surrounding them threaten their premature demise.
After a mission in ancient Egypt, where she saves the life of one of ancient Egypt's most influential and greatest Pharaohs of all time, Ramses II, she's transported to an era she prefers the least: late 1800's America.
She's dropped right smack in the middle of the boudoir of a saloon's "Lady of the Night" where she meets Nicholas Alastair, a handsome, sexy gunfighter and incorrigible gambler. Things get complicated when he mistakenly believes she's the woman he has paid for to spend the night with.
Despite their first, then second, confusing and uncomfortable encounters, they learn the truth about destiny, the undying soul, the ever-changing fabric of time, and that the power of true love really does transcend all space and time.

I love, love, love LOVE this book and the author's writing style.
[$4.99] I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Miriam Minger

CJArcher said:


> Hugs on the surgery, Miriam, but huge congrats on hitting the Amazon Top 100 list. Can I ask which categories? I'm currently reviewing the categories for my own ebooks and am interested in how other authors categorise their work.


I believe it was Historical Fiction and Historical Romance. My hope is that I'll dip into that exalted realm again soon and then I'll make a copy to save for posterity! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## mamiller

Welcome, Catharina.

Hi all! Today I interviewed the enigmatic Brendan Carroll. A man who writes about assassins and romance. 

http://http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## Miriam Minger

CJArcher said:


> Hugs on the surgery, Miriam, but huge congrats on hitting the Amazon Top 100 list. Can I ask which categories? I'm currently reviewing the categories for my own ebooks and am interested in how other authors categorise their work.


Okay, CJ, it happened again just now for my historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT--and this time I made a copy. 

#97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance 
#97 in Books > Romance > Historical

So cool!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> Okay, CJ, it happened again just now for my historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT--and this time I made a copy.
> 
> #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance
> #97 in Books > Romance > Historical
> 
> So cool!


It sure is cool! Big congrats again. It's great to see indie authors doing so well.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Well hello everybody--

So fun to see new people and everyone's good news--Maureen, Anne Marie, Miriam (sorry if I forgot somebody). Seeing a "name" like Barbara here is awfully fun, too. CJ--I think your covers are really good. I've been making mine from stock and throwing some print on top. I was proud to figure that much out, but I'd love to be more original.

I think we're seeing a real tipping point in this industry. All last year I could only sell books if I was promoting. Promote, sell something. Don't promote; don't sell nuthin'. For the last week I have been working and enjoying a visit from my grandson & daughter. Zero promotion. Yet, I HAVE BEEN SELLING BOOKS! All four of them, even the Christmas story. I've been contacted by two blogs that they will be featuring my books this week. A publicist has contacted me. What's the deal For years I've entered my occupation on forms as "Obscure Writer." Perchance might I soon be able to say "Steady-selling author"?

If you want to read magazine reviews and the opening of it's up at http://www.freado.com/book/9391/aint-love-grand

And  is still on sale for 99 cents

Miriam, I hope you are healing well--

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Welcome, Catharina.
> 
> Hi all! Today I interviewed the enigmatic Brendan Carroll. A man who writes about assassins and romance.
> 
> http://http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/


Maureen, you have an extra http in there.

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just giving you guys a heads up. Harvey is requiring smaller signatures. Here's the link to the thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,55681.msg944569.html#msg944569

Also, here are instructions to help us cut down on the size.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.msg813289.html#msg813289


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, my Mom finished Ain't Love Grand and loved it.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> I think we're seeing a real tipping point in this industry. All last year I could only sell books if I was promoting. Promote, sell something. Don't promote; don't sell nuthin'. For the last week I have been working and enjoying a visit from my grandson & daughter. Zero promotion. Yet, I HAVE BEEN SELLING BOOKS! All four of them, even the Christmas story. I've been contacted by two blogs that they will be featuring my books this week. A publicist has contacted me. What's the deal For years I've entered my occupation on forms as "Obscure Writer." Perchance might I soon be able to say "Steady-selling author"?


Very cool, Dana! It's nice to see that some authors are being chased by agents, bloggers and publicists instead of the other way round.


----------



## Dana Taylor

CJArcher said:


> Very cool, Dana! It's nice to see that some authors are being chased by agents, bloggers and publicists instead of the other way round.


And just for grins, I clicked over to check my sales in the UK, which has always been "You have no sales." But, now, most astonishingly, I have a few sales. I totally mangled English history in "Princess Robin." I wonder how the Brits will feel about that. One American really hated that!

Anybody else seeing sales in the UK? I think Margaret and Sibel have been doing quite well there.

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maureen, you have an extra http in there.
> http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com


One could never have too many http://'s, Margaret. They're like potato chips. You can't have just one.  Thank you, my dear lady.

Dana, the title of "Steadily Selling Author" fits you. I like it!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Dana,

Congrats on all the good sales and news. I agree that something is going on. I started this venture last August and was lucky to get a sale or two every other day. After Christmas and after dropping some of my prices, sales have steadily climbed or exploded. I've sold over 1000 books so far in March!!!

Only in my dreams did I think to do so well.

Here's to mega sales for all!!!

_*Are we having fun yet?
*_

_*OH YEAH!!!*_


----------



## Adria Townsend

I’m being interviewed on New Hampshire Public Radio’s Word of Mouth show today (Tuesday) around 12:30 to talk about my book, the wild west landscape of electronic publishing and my dime store cowgrrl blog.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> And just for grins, I clicked over to check my sales in the UK, which has always been "You have no sales." But, now, most astonishingly, I have a few sales. I totally mangled English history in "Princess Robin." I wonder how the Brits will feel about that. One American really hated that!


Sorry, but I'll have to take _Princess Robin_ off my TBR. I'm such a stickler about historical accuracy. I had to move an event in one of my books about 9 months (not a pregnancy) and it nearly killed me. I just couldn't have these characters milling around in the background all that time.



> Anybody else seeing sales in the UK? I think Margaret and Sibel have been doing quite well there.
> 
> Dana


I was doing quite well for a while. I got in on the first wave of Kindlers back in August. I'm still promoting over there and still selling, but it's not huge.



mamiller said:


> One could never have too many http://'s, Margaret. They're like potato chips. You can't have just one.  Thank you, my dear lady.
> 
> Dana, the title of "Steadily Selling Author" fits you. I like it!


I'm such a minimalist ... but not when it comes to potato chips.

Lots of good news coming down the pike for everyone. Happy to see Indies making their mark.

I finished a story for the anthology I'll be putting out in December. None of those are going to be published before then. But when I spell checked, the doc crashed. Spell checked again and it crashed again right in the same spot. I saved it to a new file, but I haven't had to guts to go try it again.

If I get the proofing and editing done, I'll start the last novelette for the anthology I'll be putting out in April. That one's going to be a challenge because of the storyline I've cooked up. You'll see what I mean if I don't give up screaming in frustration.


----------



## Colette Duke

Thanks for this thread, Dana.

I have a 99-cent sci-fi romance short story, Emerald 3 (link in my signature).

Off to check out everyone else's books now!


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> I'm doing pretty well over there - not sure why some are selling better than others, though. It's all a mystery!


Nothing wrong with a mystery, right?  That keeps life interesting.

Miriam Minger


----------



## LaceyReah

I have recently published an erotic romance about sex vampires called Fireflies by Lacey Reah.  It's pretty gritty, but my reviewers say that the sex scenes are tastefully written.  I thought I was being very graphic but I guess I'm not as bad as I thought I was!  There is a lot of girl on girl action as the vampires are bi-sexual and feed on women.


----------



## Chicki

I'm stoked! The Jumpseat Bookclub for flight attendants has chosen HOT FUN as their debut selection!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Lisa Lim

If you're a Sophie Kinsella or Marian Keyes fan, check out Confessions of a Call Center Gal:a novel

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLMHYM/


----------



## Miriam Minger

Chicki said:


> I'm stoked! The Jumpseat Bookclub for flight attendants has chosen HOT FUN as their debut selection!


That's so cool, Chicki. Congrats!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I'm stoked! The Jumpseat Bookclub for flight attendants has chosen HOT FUN as their debut selection!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


Impressive, Miss Chicki! Congratulations.


----------



## mamiller

That really is cool, Chicki!  And welcome, Lisa.  Great cover.


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, everyone! This is the second bookclub to select HOT FUN.

I am thinking of doing a new feature on my blog. How many of you are interested in posting an excerpt, short story, or blurb there? If I can get 30 volunteers, that will free me up for a month in order to get the revisions done on my May 1st release. Any takers?

*
Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

Chicki said:


> Thanks, everyone! This is the second bookclub to select HOT FUN.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a new feature on my blog. How many of you are interested in posting an excerpt, short story, or blurb there? If I can get 30 volunteers, that will free me up for a month in order to get the revisions done on my May 1st release. Any takers?


That's great about the bookclub selection.

I'd love to have something on your blog. Either an excerpt or blurb would be great.


----------



## hmcauthor

I have been remiss in visiting this forum as often as i should. Moving forward with new vigor an determination to make being an Indie Author successful!
I have a number of kindle books available ranging from soft erotic novellas to Vampire and twisted faerie tales...take a peek! "Valentine's Day" has been compared to a modern "Taming of the Shrew!"
In regard to promoting..all you can do is promote wherever and whenever you can using social networking..join forums..etc..it's a daily struggle but so worth it!
http://www.amazon.com/FAE-ebook/dp/B004FGN89U/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1300452413&sr=8-7
http://www.amazon.com/Killer-Queen-ebook/dp/B003I84MPK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1300452413&sr=8-4
http://www.amazon.com/Valentines-Day-ebook/dp/B004J4X13Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1300452413&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Desires-ebook/dp/B004BSGYMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300452413&sr=8-2


----------



## Miriam Minger

Chicki said:


> Thanks, everyone! This is the second bookclub to select HOT FUN.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a new feature on my blog. How many of you are interested in posting an excerpt, short story, or blurb there? If I can get 30 volunteers, that will free me up for a month in order to get the revisions done on my May 1st release. Any takers?


I'd love to post an excerpt and blurb.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Colette Duke

Chicki said:


> Thanks, everyone! This is the second bookclub to select HOT FUN.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a new feature on my blog. How many of you are interested in posting an excerpt, short story, or blurb there? If I can get 30 volunteers, that will free me up for a month in order to get the revisions done on my May 1st release. Any takers?


Thanks, Chicki.  I'd love to post a blurb and excerpt on your blog too.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Chicki said:


> Thanks, everyone! This is the second bookclub to select HOT FUN.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a new feature on my blog. How many of you are interested in posting an excerpt, short story, or blurb there? If I can get 30 volunteers, that will free me up for a month in order to get the revisions done on my May 1st release. Any takers?
> 
> *
> Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


Chicki, I'd love to post and excerpt or blurb on your blog as well! Just let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

It's Friday!!! Yippee!

Anyway, Chicki, if you're reading this, I,too would love to post on your blog. My email is nickijusti[email protected] Let me know. Meanwhile I will head over to your blog and see if there's somewhere there to leave you an answer.

Now for my very exciting news:

For the first time ever, my romantic suspense/legal thriller story, Black & White, is being featured over at Bargain Ebooks by Holly! Trot over to (http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com) and take a look. It's way cool!

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here's the best part: Black & White is a full-length novel, and is on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Rose Gordon

I've never done blatant self promotion before, so thank you for giving me the chance, and forgive me if I do it wrong!

I write Regency Romances that are full of wit and humor.

I currently have two books out that are part of a three-book series titled Scandalous Sisters Series.

The first novel, _*Intentions of the Earl*_ was published in February (on Valentines day, naturally). It follows an impoverished earl who will regain his future, not by marrying an heiress, but by _not_ marrying her. The heroine, Brooke, has two younger sisters, one of which is appropriately named Liberty for she cannot be controlled or ruled. In the first book, Liberty meets a man named Paul who she cannot stand, and because of her love for revenge and absolute dislike for him, she tries to find a way to send him away, thus begins the second book, _*Liberty for Paul*_. 
Unfortunately for Liberty, her plan to drive him off goes awry and she ends up married to him! The two will then have to learn to adjust to each other and just might fall in love...but only after a few comic misadventures ranging from disrupted bathtime rituals to unknowingly attending the same masquerade.

The third book, _*To Win His Wayward Wife*_ comes out in April, and it will be about their other sister, Madison, who unknowingly marries a man who has secretly loved her for years.


----------



## Chicki

To all who've expressed an interest in doing a promo on my blog, I will inbox you here rather than responding to each message. If you don't hear from me, please let me know.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

Sibel, I just inboxed you.

Hope I didn't miss anyone who said they wanted to be included. If I did, please inbox me.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Gee, it had been longer than I realized since I checked in here! My excuse is that I went on a cruise, and since getting back have been trying to catch up on email, household stuff, writing, etc. Oops!  I just caught up reading everything in this topic and want to welcome all the new folks who've posted. Some of your books sound great and some of those covers are wonderful!!  

Amazon STILL has my book listed at 99¢ almost a month after I raised it back to $2.99. I finally figured out it's because Kobo never put the price back up (I distribute to them through Smashwords but have never actually SOLD a Kobo book). It does mean I'm selling a lot more books here on Amazon, but it's still kind of irritating not to have any control over the price. I've emailed the Smashwords folks but they haven't responded to me. Hmph. I suspect the Kindle price may be suppressing my sales elsewhere, though of course I can't know that. I just know if I were a Nook owner, it would tick me off that Kindle folks can get it for 99¢ while Nook owners have to pay $2.99. What do you guys think? I really did intend that 99¢ to just be a one-week sale! 

Still, these numbers are nice:
    * #17 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Americas > United States > 19th Century
    * #27 in Books > History > Americas > United States > 19th Century
(Though that first one is a little weird since it's definitely NOT nonfiction!) 

I'm still waiting to get more rights back so I can put up more books. Looks like the publishers are now holding out until they absolutely HAVE to revert rights under their contract terms, darn it!

--Brenda


----------



## JaniceHorton

Hello, I'm Janice Horton, a romance writer from Scotland UK. I'm delighted to have found this forum. I have a new book just out on Kindle UK & Com. It's a contemporary romance called Bagpipes & Bullshot. "Told with timeless Scottish romanticism and a knowing sense of humour, Bagpipes and Bullshot twists an everyday love story with a whole cast of village eccentrics into an entertaining play on rural life".
It's $2.24 or £1.38.
I have a blog at: www.janicehortonwriter.blogspot.com
Please visit my blog to read news and interviews and to find out about my Blog Tour on 1st April 2011.


----------



## worktolive

Hi Janice - I just checked out your book and downloaded a sample. There are lots of fans of romances set in Scotland over here in the States, so hopefully you'll find a willing audience. I love that it's got a Scottish laird and a Texas cowgirl - that's got to make for an interesting combo.


----------



## CJArcher

Hi Janice and welcome. Good luck with your book.



BrendaHiatt said:


> Amazon STILL has my book listed at 99¢ almost a month after I raised it back to $2.99. I finally figured out it's because Kobo never put the price back up (I distribute to them through Smashwords but have never actually SOLD a Kobo book). It does mean I'm selling a lot more books here on Amazon, but it's still kind of irritating not to have any control over the price. I've emailed the Smashwords folks but they haven't responded to me. Hmph. I suspect the Kindle price may be suppressing my sales elsewhere, though of course I can't know that. I just know if I were a Nook owner, it would tick me off that Kindle folks can get it for 99¢ while Nook owners have to pay $2.99. What do you guys think? I really did intend that 99¢ to just be a one-week sale!


I hope you had a lovely cruise, Brenda, you lucky thing.

Smashwords is convenient (especially for us international authors) but it can be so sloooowwww for any updates to filter through to all the other sites. I'm sure this is very frustrating for you.


----------



## Chicki

JaniceHorton said:


> Hello, I'm Janice Horton, a romance writer from Scotland UK. I'm delighted to have found this forum. I have a new book just out on Kindle UK & Com. It's a contemporary romance called Bagpipes & Bullshot. "Told with timeless Scottish romanticism and a knowing sense of humour, Bagpipes and Bullshot twists an everyday love story with a whole cast of village eccentrics into an entertaining play on rural life".


Glad to have you here, Janice! This is a great group within a great group.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Greetings on Supermoon Saturday!

So glad to see so much has been happening here since I have been cavorting with my grandson, Will, and totally neglecting my books. Welcome new authors!

@ CJ Archer THANK YOU for posting your review of "Ain't Love Grand?" up on Amazon. I am so appreciative. I am still planning on exploring your "steampunk". I'm currently reading Edie Ramer's new "Dragon Blues" along with my usual metaphysical offerings.

@ Chicki--I am up for guesting on your blog. My email is [email protected] I will be happy to post an excerpt of your book on my Author's Den Blog. And that goes for anybody else!

@Brenda--I feel your angst at the 99 cent fire sale price. But, this month I gave in and dropped the price of Princess Robin to 99 cents and it started selling. Today, I decided to drop "Ain't Love Grand?" to 99 cents. It will take a few days to kick in. I"m beginning to see the value of selling a bunch of the books at the cheap price because then you get picked up on the "other books purchased" lists. "Devil Moon" seems to be selling itself now at the $2.99 price. I think it's being rotated now. Changing the book cover also seemed to be a good move.

@Margaret--don't read "Princess Robin." It is basically a twist of the Erroll Flynn Robin Hood movie. No historical accuracy whatsoever. Just for laughs.

Here's the "Celebrate the Supermoon" newsletter I just sent out. http://bit.ly/hFuoQw

Dana


----------



## donna callea

Haven't checked in here in a while.  But it's good to see this thread still going strong.  I, too, am in the 99 cent dilemma zone.  I recently reduced both my books to 99 cents to give them a boost.  And the way things are going, I think I'll keep them there for at least another month or so.  Maybe longer.

The truth is, I never expected to make much money as an indie.  But there's such a big difference in the royalty when the price is reduced from $2.99 to 99 cents.  The way I figure it, I need to sell five or six book at the reduced price, to equal one sale at $2.99.  Wish amazon would pay the 70 percent royalty for 99 cent books.  But I guess that's not going to happen.  And the main thing, as I see it, is attracting more readers.

Anyway, my romance "The Haircut, A New Year's Tale"  has started to pick up some steam again.  It did really well over the winter holidays.  But it can certainly be read any time of the year, and I'm hoping it will garner some new fans this spring and summer.  It's a sensual love story that's set in the 1940s.


----------



## Chicki

CHANGE IN SCHEDULE FOR BLOG PROMO OPPS!

Yesterday my family surprised me with an early birthday party. They went all out, and stunned me with a trip to Las Vegas! I'll be leaving on March 30th for four days, so I'm postponing the start of the blog spots until I return.

If you want to see pictures, stop by my blog today at http://chicki663.webs.com.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> CHANGE IN SCHEDULE FOR BLOG PROMO OPPS!
> 
> Yesterday my family surprised me with an early birthday party. They went all out, and stunned me with a trip to Las Vegas! I'll be leaving on March 30th for four days, so I'm postponing the start of the blog spots until I return.
> 
> If you want to see pictures, stop by my blog today at http://chicki663.webs.com.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> 
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


Viva Las Vegas, Chicki!

Have a fabulous trip!!!


----------



## DDScott

Happy Sample Sunday, All!!!

Actually, every day is Sample Sunday in D. D. Scott-ville!

On my website at http://www.DDScott.com , I've always got excerpts from all my romantic comedies with a chick lit gone-country twist...and soon a cozy mystery twist too!

You can pick-up *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS * - Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy - for less than a trip to your local dollar store...that's right...just 99 Cents!

And I'm thrilled I can then treat readers to the rest of the series for less than the cost of one paperback book! Books Two and Three in the Bootscootin' Books Series - *STOMPIN' ON STETSONS * and *BUCKLES ME BABY * - are just $2.99 each!

I luuuuvvv, that thanks to Amazon, I can give readers fabulous books for fabulous prices!!!

Here are the links to all the excerpts:

http://www.ddscott.com/boots_excerpt.html

http://www.ddscott.com/stomp_excerpt.html

http://www.ddscott.com/baby_excerpt.html

Happy Reading!!!


----------



## felicityheaton

Here's my latest. It's a dark vampire / werewolf romance novel available for only $2.99! Bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P5NQ0W/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004P5NQ0W/










*Hunter's Moon*
*F E Heaton*

Having witnessed vampires slaughtering his werewolf pack during their escape from the horror of the compound where they had been held captive, Nicolae's hatred of the species burns deep in his veins. A century has passed since that night and the months in which he travelled to the Canadian wilderness to escape it, but the nightmarish visions and his failure as an alpha still haunt him, forcing him to live alone and keep his distance from other werewolves.

When a night hunt with the local timber wolf pack leads to a run-in with unfamiliar hunters, Nicolae tracks the scent of blood permeating the forest to an injured woman and races to save her, but has he made a terrible mistake in doing so? When she attacks him, revealing her true nature, he can't believe his eyes or the fact that he can't bring himself to kill her. She's beautiful, and a vampire.

Tatyana is on a mission. Far from home and bearing a heart filled with grief, she's intent on killing the hunters she's tracking, but her plan didn't include being shot with poisoned arrows. When she comes to in the presence of a glowering handsome male werewolf, she isn't sure what to expect. His dark demeanour and cold tone warn her that he isn't like the subservient werewolves she's used to, and that she might not be out of danger yet, but she doesn't let it discourage her. Working with him to discover why the hunters have come to Canada, she attempts to shatter his antiquated opinion of vampires, but the closer she gets to him, the harder it becomes to battle the forbidden hunger he stirs in her.

Will Nicolae be able to overcome the darkness in his heart and his memories, and embrace his desire for a vampire? Can Tatyana face her fear about the Law Keepers and risk her heart and her life for the sake of forbidden love? When they discover what the hunters are after, will they be able to stop them before it's too late?

paranormal vampire / werewolf romance - $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004P5NQ0W/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004P5NQ0W/

Happy reading,


----------



## Miriam Minger

Me, too.    Have a wonderful time, Chicki.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, ladies! They left me stunned yesterday, after the fancy lunch and the tri announcement.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## davidreichart

I've labled my new novel, _Annalisa's Highway Blues,_ as a romantic comedy. I think it's the kind of story that will appeal to a wide audience demographic, but I'm curious to find out what serious romance readers think.

It's a little bit off the wall, I'm sure, as far as formula, setting, characters, etc., are concerned. I mean--come on!--an inexperienced girl from down deep in Louisiana bayou country becomes a long-haul truck driver and after a cute meeting completely captivates a rising young industrialist from Chicago. I think the romance basics are sound, though: boy meets girl, they come to realize that somehow they truly are right for each other, boy loses girl, boy gets girl back, but it sure wasn't easy.

Thanks, Dana, for providing a gathering point for romance authors, especially those of us who are just beginning to open our eyes to the exciting possibilities of independent publishing.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

Dana Taylor said:


> @Brenda--I feel your angst at the 99 cent fire sale price. But, this month I gave in and dropped the price of Princess Robin to 99 cents and it started selling. Today, I decided to drop "Ain't Love Grand?" to 99 cents. It will take a few days to kick in. I"m beginning to see the value of selling a bunch of the books at the cheap price because then you get picked up on the "other books purchased" lists.


Oh, I hadn't thought of that, Dana--that the increased sales (because of the much-longer-than-planned 99¢ sale) would lead to more showings on those "other books purchased" lists. I'll console myself with that thought. I THINK if Amazon lowers the price to 99¢ (when you've set it to $2.99 or whatever) you still get the 70% royalty, but on the lower price. That's what it looks like, anyway, so that's something. Honestly, I feel like a good book is easily WORTH $2.99 so I'd hate to see 99¢ become the norm, other than special promotions.


----------



## BrendaHiatt

LOL! Right after posting that, I went to check my product page again, and suddenly it's back to $2.99! So all is well. Now to see how that affects sales, both on Amazon and elsewhere. (I did see my sales today at B&N are higher than they've been... wonder if it's related? I guess time will tell, since a sample size of 1 doesn't say much.) 
--Brenda


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello all--

Another week begins

@David R. --Welcome! It's always nice to see a fella drop in here in the hen house. Your book sounds like it indeed has the satisfying romantic elements. And Indy publishing is definitely on the rise!

@Chicki--Happy Vegas Birthday! I popped over to your blog. It's such a fun site. Getting my Blog site up in getting higher on my to-do list.

As promise "Ain't Love Grand?"  has now been dropped to the ridiculous price of 99 cents. And, guess what, it's selling! Besides romance, it is also listed under Spirituality & Healing and is #34 on that list. I think getting onto those sublists at Amazon are also a key sales tool.

"Devil Moon"  will be featured at Daily Cheap Reads tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes.

Happy Monday--

Dana


----------



## JustDucky83

I am a new author of a book series. It is called Wingless book Series. There are five books total in the series right now. And they are romance, I tend to write romance more then anything. I also have a seperate book that is a romance series called Heart of Gypsies. (Heart Series) Here are some links, and thanks for you time!

http://www.amazon.com/Wingless-Book-ebook/dp/B004JU0RH8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300736664&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Heart-of-Gypsies-Hearts-ebook/dp/B004QS9698/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300736696&sr=1-2


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @Chicki--Happy Vegas Birthday! I popped over to your blog. It's such a fun site. Getting my Blog site up in getting higher on my to-do list.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks, Dana! I'm one of those folks who struggle to come up with things to blog about, so I post a lot of crazy stuff ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Here's your chance to enjoy one of the best contemporary romance for less than 2 bucks. The Princess & The Thug: Hood Love Volume 1 is now on sale at Kindle. Read it tonight for $1.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEASIA

Westside Story meets Romeo & Juliet in the 21st Century.

Hi my name is Angela. My bff name is Karen and we live in the Hills area. Just in case you don't know; that's the rich area of Chicago.
We like to shop and go into the city to visit the lake front; you know do girl stuff. Well anyway we were doing our usual shopping and girl thing in the city when, guess what: OMfreakingG we got caught in the middle of a gang fight.
Can you say freak the hell out? Yup that's what we did. We were so scared. I mean there were shots being fired, people being beaten up and to top it all off, we were stuck underground in the subway. OH MY GOD! We had no way out.
Anyway, suddenly there was a blast of sirens from above. And people really started freaking out. I mean it was really crazy and it was really wild. Me and my friend Karen; yup my bff we got separated and we didn't know what was happening.
That's when I felt someone grabbed me, but I didn't know who. It was dark. I mean REALLY dark. Next thing I knew I was being pulled; oops I mean dragged up the other end of the subway and out to a side street located in the Printer's Row area of Chicago. That's when it hit me: Holy [crap]&#8230; I've just been kidnapped by one of the gangs.
Yup that's when I met him. OMG I HATE him&#8230; He is so arrogant and a know it all. Well it's a long story and I really don't have the time to give you the details, but you can read all about it:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GEASIA


----------



## CJArcher

BrendaHiatt said:


> I THINK if Amazon lowers the price to 99¢ (when you've set it to $2.99 or whatever) you still get the 70% royalty, but on the lower price. That's what it looks like, anyway, so that's something.


I had no idea about this, Brenda, but you're absolutely right. I increased the price of Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) from 99 cents to $2.99 a few days ago but Amazon are discounting it to 99 cents. I think this is because I go through Smashwords and the price change hasn't showed up at B&N yet and Amazon want to remain competitive. I've just checked the "Prior 6 weeks Royalties" report and sure enough the sales are listed as 70% of 99 cents. Interesting.

Welcome to all the new romance authors. This is a great thread for all of us to hang out on.


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> I had no idea about this, Brenda, but you're absolutely right. I increased the price of Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) from 99 cents to $2.99 a few days ago but Amazon are discounting it to 99 cents. I think this is because I go through Smashwords and the price change hasn't showed up at B&N yet and Amazon want to remain competitive. I've just checked the "Prior 6 weeks Royalties" report and sure enough the sales are listed as 70% of 99 cents. Interesting.
> 
> Welcome to all the new romance authors. This is a great thread for all of us to hang out on.


Interesting on this 70% royalty pay-out on once 99 Cent books moved back to $2.99 on Kindle but still saying 99 Cents at other Etailers...and heck, if you're going through Smashwords for that price change (to then be fed to all vendors), that will take forever...

And yes, welcome too to all our new romance authors! You'll luuuvvv this thread!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

sibelhodge said:


> I'm doing a guest blog post today on the sit-down comedy blog A Moose Walked into a Bar! Come over and check it out! http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/2011/03/guest-blogger-author-sibel-hodge.html (Sorry, I feel like I'm everywhere today! - No wonder I feel dizzy! )


@ Sibel--You are everywhere today! I read your Guest Blog. Great fun. I love they way your accent comes through all of your writing. Such a strong voice you write with.

My day at Daily Cheap Reads with "Devil Moon" was a big boost. My rating got as low as 4500 for a while. I know Pixel of Ink is another great place to land. What other blog sites have proved to promote traffic? How about the frugalereader?

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Loved your guest blog, Sibel. You're a natural storyteller! 

My good news - my historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT remains on Amazon's Top 100 list for 2 categories. So grateful to all of you enjoying my Regency era story, and don't forget to check out the rousing high seas sequel, MY RUNAWAY HEART. Two best friends (each with their own book) vowing not to marry until they find the men of their dreams!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> My good news - my historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT remains on Amazon's Top 100 list for 2 categories.


That's awesome, Miriam. They're on my TBR pile but I have to finish the editing on my next book before I can treat myself.



Dana Taylor said:


> My day at Daily Cheap Reads with "Devil Moon" was a big boost. My rating got as low as 4500 for a while. I know Pixel of Ink is another great place to land. What other blog sites have proved to promote traffic? How about the frugalereader?


Dana, how did you get picked up by Daily Cheap Reads? THe other 2 accept submissions but this one doesn't seem to. Was it just luck? I've contacted both PofI and Frugal but so far no cigar. Sigh.


----------



## mamiller

Congrats on the top 100, Miriam!  

I made it onto the Pixel of Ink site once, but I'm not sure how.  I didn't submit anything.  Anyway, it did give me a quick boost, but as soon as the sun sets everything goes back to normal.


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Nothing has really worked for me. I was on Frugal Ereader, Daily Cheap Reads, I did a spot on Kindle Daily Nation, but nothing seemed to boost sales more than usual! Not sure what the answer is


I believe there is a tipping point, Sibel, when you'll see that sales bump and subsequent steady increase in sales, due to all you're doing. Onward ever, backward never! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi gals--

As far as Daily Cheap Reads goes, I merely submitted a pitch through their "Your Two Cents" area. I know they require at least 5 Amazon reviews before they will post a book. Because "Devil Moon" first came out as a paperback, I also have a handful of "real" reviews and I highlighted those to give the book more credibility. The Bounce has continued through the week.  I think the "books also purchased" from Amazon is propelling all my sales right now. There are some covers I am seeing over and over--LC's "We Interrupt This Date" is everywhere, as is Vicki's "Not What She Seems." Both have great covers for the Kindle Store.

Interestingly, my step-child book "Princess Robin" is selling at 99 cents and is at #28 in the Fairy Tale Stories list as I write this. At $2.99 it didn't go anywhere.

"Ain't Love Grand?" is #41 on the mental/spiritual healing list. Kind of amusing to see it near Deepok Chopra and Louise Hay. I got the idea to put it in that secondary category when I saw a Christian Fiction book of dubious real Christian message in the top 20 of the Christian books.

My advice: if you have a "theme" that can put you on a smaller Amazon category list, go into your book details and change it.

Okay, I must get to work!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> My advice: if you have a "theme" that can put you on a smaller Amazon category list, go into your book details and change it.
> 
> Okay, I must get to work!
> 
> Dana


Categorizing to optimize your niche markets really does work on Amazon, Dana! You are sooo right! I think that's one of the reasons my books - all four of them - have really been moving well!

I did a three part series on this on my WG2E site. Here are the links:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-one

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-two

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-three

Between the time I wrote Part One and Part Three, Amazon did change the number of categories you can choose from five to two...so do keep that in mind...and for that reason, it is even more important to milk your choices for all they are worth! LOL!!!

But let's ask all our fabulous readers here too...how are you finding our books?

Are you searching under certain themes you like...say cowboys or cupcakes or bootscooting or bbq etc? Or are you watching your "If You Like This, You Might Also Like This" Recommendations?

We'd luuuvvv to know how you're finding us and our books, besides here on the fantabulous Kindle Boards!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

DD--

What a GREAT informational blog you have going! I'll have to troll it carefully.

Today I entered the world of Wattpad.com where all the kids hang out. I have no idea if it will increase sales, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.
Here's the link if you want to try it for yourselves: http://www.wattpad.com/1178289-princess-robin

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning gang--

I'm "back in the saddle" so to speak with my grandson & daughters all flown back to their domiciles. I am renewing my offer to post excerpts of your work on my Blog site at Author's Den.  I need Title, Buy Link, Set:up to the scene, the scene (and whatever else you deem necessary). If you have a blog, I'd trade posts, but it's not a requirement.

Send info to [email protected]

Have a lovely day--
Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> DD--
> 
> What a GREAT informational blog you have going! I'll have to troll it carefully.
> 
> Today I entered the world of Wattpad.com where all the kids hang out. I have no idea if it will increase sales, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> Here's the link if you want to try it for yourselves: http://www.wattpad.com/1178289-princess-robin
> 
> Dana


Sooo tickled you're enjoying *The WG2E*, Dana!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening--

@ DD-- I just subscribed to The WG2E. I'm thinking of putting out a newsletter this weekend with ebook blog sites. I'll put yours on the list.

And speaking of--Debora Geary has a site called Four Stars and Up and is featuring "Devil Moon" this weekend. Here's the link:
http://www.fourstarsandup.com/

All us Indies are getting the word out!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Thanks tons, Dana and Sibel, for the WG2E shout-outs!

And yes...nothin' beats us Indie Epub Authors partnering, sharing and comparing to not only support each other and our books, but to also find amazing new readers by pooling our reader and fan bases!

I'm not only having a terrific time with y'all...I'm learning a ton plus finding fabulous new reads in your books and fabulous new readers from your fan bases.

Cheers to building our writing-for-publication empires together!


----------



## Chicki

HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME is reduced from $3.99 to $1.99 on Kindle, Nook and Google e-Books until May 1st in anticipation of the release of the sequel, HOLLYWOOD SWINGING!

HOT FUN has received fabulous reviews, and if you haven't read a blurb, here it is &#8230;

Seven very different singles - four women and three men - rent a New Jersey beach house for the summer: author Shontae Nichols, self-employed accountant and realtor, Linda Harris, Linda's sister, hip-hop video dancer Kinnik Watkins, cosmetologist, Jovita Blassingame, Calculus professor Curtis "Doc" Whetstone, actor and drama instructor, Kip Lee, and new housemate, up and coming film actor, Devon Burke.

During their two month stay, romances bloom, friendships are tested and when a tragedy strikes one of the housemates, they all learn the answer to the age-old question: Can men and women ever be just friends?

Buy links:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DI7KI0 
Barnes & Noble: http://tinyurl.com/4u42rwl 
Google eBooks: http://tinyurl.com/4mt6nw4

Get your copy today!

Chicki Brown
Author of 
Hot Fun in the Summertime
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


----------



## Gina Black

Hi all!

I think this is my first post here. I have a self-pubbed historical romance available for the Kindle, on PubIt (where I keep revising things and they keep reverting back), Smashwords, and ARe. It was originally published through an epub but after the rights came back I decided to spiffy it up a bit and put it out in the world again. I did a free promotion between Christmas and New Years and over 2000 copies of the book were downloaded. Perhaps that's why it's doing well now; actually I have no idea. It's probably also because I have it at 99¢. I had planned to increase to $2.99 on April 1, but now I'm waffling . . .

At any rate, the book is a full-length restoration-set historical romance titled *The Raven's Revenge*.










The image is too small to show you how gorgeous the cover really is, but I didn't want to overwhelm the post. And here's a link to the book on Amazon, where (for at least today) it's been hanging in there at the #12 position for best selling historical romance book and Kindle.

Nice "meeting" you all.


----------



## CJArcher

Hi Gina and welcome.  Another historical romance author - yay!  I don't know much about the Restoration era so I'm off to check out your book in the hopes of learning more.  The cover is definitely gorgeous in any size.  Who did it?


----------



## Gina Black

CJArcher said:


> The cover is definitely gorgeous in any size. Who did it?


Thanks for the welcome, CJ. 

It's a Kim Killion cover. She does smashing work. If you want to see what else she's done you can check out her website: http://www.hotdamndesigns.com I can't recommend her highly enough.

Gina


----------



## mamiller

Welcome Gina!!  

And Dana...wattpad?  I come to the Indie Romance Novelist thread to learn so much!!


----------



## CJArcher

Gina Black said:


> Thanks for the welcome, CJ.
> 
> It's a Kim Killion cover. She does smashing work. If you want to see what else she's done you can check out her website: http://www.hotdamndesigns.com I can't recommend her highly enough.
> 
> Gina


She does do great work. She did my Sky Pirate cover too


----------



## CJArcher

sibelhodge said:


> I'm doing something a bit different this week for Sample Sunday. You can read a fun excerpt from my romantic comedy, Fourteen Days Later, and discover Atila's secret recipe how to make a *Chocolate Orgasm!* This is the way to any chocolate-lover's heart. Guys - I know you'll want to give your girlfriend/wife one of these fab Orgasms! And girls - you could just keep it to yourself to have your own secret Orgasm!
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/sample-sunday-cookoff-learn-how-to-make-a-chocolate-orgasm-
> 
> *Happy Orgasmic Sunday!*


That's not a line you see too often 

I'm off to check out your orgasmic post, Sibel.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

I'm so happy I found this post! Kindleboards can be a little overwhelming (so much to read), so I'm glad to find other romance novelists to chat with.

My name is Tiphanie Thomas, and I write contemporary romance. I'm self-publishing my debut novel, Heart Stealer, next month April 20th on Amazon and Smashmouth. I still working on the cover, so I don't have that up yet. However, thanks so much, Gina, for post the link to the graphic designer. Her book covers are great, and her price is reasonable at a $100.

My novel is about a runaway and a movie star who discover that falling in love is just the beginning, and now they have to face fears and challenges.

Also, I totally went to WG2E and will be reading.


----------



## Chicki

tiphaniethomas said:


> I'm so happy I found this post! Kindleboards can be a little overwhelming (so much to read), so I'm glad to find other romance novelists to chat with.


Welcome, Tiphanie! Glad you're joining us. Yes, there is a lot of info on Kindleboards, but if you're a romance writer, this is the best thread to hang around!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gina Black

CJ--I really like your Skypirate cover, in fact I really like all your covers.

Tiphanie--good luck publishing your romance. Yes, I thought Kim was very reasonable.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Sunday, The Day of Rest (?)--

Greetings to newcomers Tiphanie and Gina and anybody else I forgot!

Gina, I'm totally impressed with your numbers (and mildly jealous, but we each travel our own paths). I see your knock-out cover when I pull up my "Princess Robin" page under the "also purchased" stream. Amazon really helps us with that marketing tool.

Yesterday I sent out a newsletter to my e-list featuring Indie Blog Review Sites. Check it out: http://bit.ly/gJIl5G

Feel free to join the mailing list. I don't send out more than two a month. I'm not an obnoxious spammer!

Okay, going to take the day off and recharge my batteries.

Have a lovely day--

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> I'm doing something a bit different this week for Sample Sunday. You can read a fun excerpt from my romantic comedy, Fourteen Days Later, and discover Atila's secret recipe how to make a *Chocolate Orgasm!* This is the way to any chocolate-lover's heart. Guys - I know you'll want to give your girlfriend/wife one of these fab Orgasms! And girls - you could just keep it to yourself to have your own secret Orgasm!
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/sample-sunday-cookoff-learn-how-to-make-a-chocolate-orgasm-


Great fun, Sibel! 

Happy to say that my historical/adventure romance, SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT, continues its climb up the Top 100 list for historical romance on Amazon! Still 99 cents, so don't miss this special price--and don't miss the exciting sequel, MY RUNAWAY HEART. Thanks so much to all my new readers. 



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gina Black

Thanks, Dana. I have to say, I didn't do anything in particular for the numbers, except I did discount the book to 99¢ when it seemed to stop selling back in February. I'm figuring it's Kim's glorious cover. She managed to capture the essence of the book without even reading it. It's possible that there's some residual promotion from back when it was an American Title finalist, but that was quite a long while ago. Or maybe it was the promotion I did between Christmas and New Years... 

It's a mystery. 

Which isn't to say it isn't a wonderful book, but I am aware there are many good ways to spend money and spend precious reading time and I'm honored that people are picking my book to do that with.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone!

I was just skimming through and reading what has been said about dropping the price to $0.99. So far it's worked for me...so well that I decided my 99 cent sale go on for another 4 weeks, at least. I had originally posted that it was only until March 14. But I think the increase in sales has been worth it. $2.99 with no promo, no other books, and no website, might be a bit much for my book. I'm thinking (after reading J.A. Konrath) that if I get some reviews, get my name out there (that's were the 99 cents comes in) and write some more books, I can up the price to $2.99 and not have sales crater. J.A. Konrath is also big on the cover, which has been mentioned here. So I might give that a try also.

I also found that alot of people are saying I tagged it incorrectly. It is romantic suspense, but now 3 readers and a few "repliers" here on Kindleboards have said legal thriller. So maybe the tags are really important to. I guess I'll just have to research more for the next book and do it right. 

Anyway, I thought I would post a little excerpt:

Her new job was going to be a real challenge. Today, for example, had passed in a flash. She had been in hyper-overdrive since she had sighted those perps making what she suspected was an unauthorized entry into the hangar this morning.
She turned back to her computer monitor and let the words zip around in her head. She never had a chance to use exciting words and phrases such as "perps" and "unauthorized entry". Her friends who had gone into criminal law did. Instead, she used words such as "supplemental retirement savings programs" and "bona fide occupational qualification". The closest she got to excitement was the occasional wrongful dismissal suit. 
Not very thrilling at the best of times, but there were advantages. For one thing, the greatest occupational hazard she had to fear within the scope of her employment was a paper cut. She had the feeling that she was already way past that. What was more disturbing was that she had thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it.

May all your endings be happy,
Nicki Lynn Justice

Here is Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 
Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!


----------



## Chicki

Welcome, Gina! It's great to have another "family member" here.

Chicki Brown
*Author of * 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Welcome to the newcomers and happy Sunday to the longtimers.  

Dana, I'm off to check out your newsletter. I've sent inquiries to some review sites, but the more the merrier!

Miriam, congrats on your continued climb to the top! I really love your covers and how they all follow the same uniform "theme" very well done!

My book has only been available for 2 1/2 weeks, but I'm happy with how it's doing so far. I think I may try a $0.99 sale sometime in the next couple of months, though, and see what it does for my numbers.

Have a great, relaxing day!


----------



## mamiller

Dana, I just left a review for Devil Moon.  I loved it!!


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> I'm definitely drinking to that!
> 
> I'm doing something a bit different this week for Sample Sunday. You can read a fun excerpt from my romantic comedy, Fourteen Days Later, and discover Atila's secret recipe how to make a *Chocolate Orgasm!* This is the way to any chocolate-lover's heart. Guys - I know you'll want to give your girlfriend/wife one of these fab Orgasms! And girls - you could just keep it to yourself to have your own secret Orgasm!
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/sample-sunday-cookoff-learn-how-to-make-a-chocolate-orgasm-
> 
> *Happy Orgasmic Sunday!*


Sibel...this is just a hoot and then some...LOL! Sooo checking this out!


----------



## DDScott

Welcome to all our new Thread Members!!!

Congrats to everyone's achievements this week!!!

And thanks tons, Dana, for the fabulous *WG2E* shout-out in your newsletter!

Y'all rock, and I'm sooo thrilled to be part of this group!

Happy Writing and Reading!!!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Yay! I'm adding a whole bunch of books to my To Be Read file thanks to this thread.

Now I'm hoping to land myself in some of your reading files. ::grins:: Here's a bit about my book: An Urban Fantasy Romance/Paranormal Romance(depending on who you ask. LOL)

Blurb:

Consummate assassin, Victor Ramsus Graves, can't help but wonder if there's anyone on the planet that isn't trying to put a bullet through his brainpan.

From the moment he's mysteriously booted out of prison, bullets and bad guys come at him from every direction, hunting for a piece of his Italian ass like it's coated in oxycontin. But when he meets his biggest adversary, Ice, he starts thinking about giving her more than a piece of it. She might want to kill him, but if he can get her in the sack before she gets a good shot, he'll die happy.

Between the punks that have taken over his city in his absence, his uncontrollable ‘Shadow-jumping' habit that tosses him in random places, and the pseudo-government operation Ice works for molding together hybrid humans, Vic's life is as screwy as a Japanese game show. By his estimation, he'll either go down in the name of thug science or get shot to death by the sexiest weapon alive. Either way, he's going to bring the whole damned city down with him.


Thanks for letting me promote myself!


----------



## CJArcher

Hi to all the newbies.  THis is a lovely thread to hang out on.

Dana, I just subscribed to your newsletter - looking forward to reading it.

The 99 cent discussion is an interesting one.  I have a novella-length book at 99 cents and it's going really well.  My others are at $2.99 and while sales are ok they're nothing like the cheaper novella.  I have another book coming out this week so might drop the first in the series to 99 cents and see what happens.  One thing's for sure, it's great that we have the opportunity to experiment.


----------



## Kristen Painter

I launched a new paranormal romance last week: Dark Kiss Of The Reaper










Here's the blurb:
He'll steal her heart, then take her soul...

The angel of death has a name: Azrael. He also has a purpose, to soothe the souls of the suffering into the peaceful passage of the after life. But in his twilight existence, Azrael has never known peace or pleasure...

Until he meets Sara, the first mortal who can see him in his Reaper form. Charming and spirited despite bearing her own burdens, she intoxicates him with the pleasures of life, even taming his brutal dark side with her fearlessness. But Azrael's new happiness is short-lived when he realizes Sara's health is fading. The bright flame of her life is about to be blown out.

And he's to blame. 
--------------------------

I look forward to checking out some of the other books on this thread!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Thanks, Chicki, Dana, Gina, and others for the warm welcome! I appreciate it.

I love your cover, Kristen! That's a very original image and great blurb. I'll definitely check it out, and a couple of other books on here that look great.

Miram, congrats on your continued sucess. I really like your covers, too.


----------



## JenniJames

Howdy!

I'm new here too.  

Can I ask something?  How do you guys get your covers on the bottom of the page like that?

I thought I did it right, but got flagged for promoting earlier.  *blush*


----------



## Chicki

I'm being interviewed today over at Romance Author Hotspot! Stop by and say hi for a chance to win a Hot Fun prize package.

*http://romanceauthorhotspot.com/?page_id=28*

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## hmcauthor

Valentine's Day $2.99

It's like "Taming of the Shrew" erotica style. 
http://tinyurl.com/5t9trj6


----------



## CaitLondon

I'm redesigning a cover for a month of .99 promotion. I liked what Eisler-Konrath said about the .99: Konrath, that he might rotate his older books; Eisler that after his short story had been out a year, he might/would do that. May will be 1 year for me, so I'm celebrating in April, my bd month. I'm also redoing the promo part on some of the books as I've added promo material since they were written.


----------



## Chicki

sibelhodge said:


> Great interview. I'm loving your cover!


I appreciate you stopping by, Sibel. Left you a comment there.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

Another new week begins.  Thanks to Edie Ramer & Maureen Miller for posting Amazon reviews for ALG and MOON. SO appreciated. The whole sales thing is a mystery. "Princess Robin" at 99 cents is turning into my steady seller. "Ain't Love Grand?" is 99 cents, but having a harder time finding its way. The think it's the sub-category thing. "Robin" has found its way into Fairy Tales (which it isn't), but is bouncing along in the top 100 category there. ALG has much more competition as a contemporary romance.

Welcome Jenni & Kristen. Wow, what a cover, Kristen!

Here's a little promo opportunity. Debbie Crim is heading up the giveaway bags for the upcoming West Virginia Writers Conference and is asking for donations of book marks, postcards, etc. If you have something like that gathering dust somewhere, why not put it to work for you. You can mail it to
Debbie Crim
Rt 1 Box 95 A
Bridgeport, West Virginia 26330  Mail it by May 1. She didn't specify how many pieces. I'm guess maybe 100.

Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## DDScott

JenniJames said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I'm new here too.
> 
> Can I ask something? How do you guys get your covers on the bottom of the page like that?
> 
> I thought I did it right, but got flagged for promoting earlier. *blush*


Welcome, Jenni!

Use the fabulous checklist in the first message on the following thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html

That's how I figured it out...and I'm a Techno Dunce...so if that worked for me, it will definitely work for you. Trust me, if that checklist was tough, there's no way I coulda figured it out. LOL!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

I sent Jenni some clues and she figured it out!

My pal, Donna Fasano, has released one of her back-list books "Taking Love In Stride" 

It got a mention at www.ereadernewstoday.com and zoomed in sales. Y'all might want to check out that site.

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Great interview, Chicki! I left you a comment too.

Welcome Jenni!


----------



## Dana Taylor

sibelhodge said:


> Casting Call - who would get to play the lead roles in the movie version of Fourteen Days Later? Check it out! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4772


That's a clever bit of marketing that Lynn is doing at Red Adept. Keeps her Blog alive while she is probably busy reading and writing and gives the Indies some exposure. I'm still WAITING to see "Devil Moon" there. As my mother said, "All things some to those who wait."

Dana


----------



## Jorean

I just wanted to drop in and say I have bought and read just about every book that has been posted in this thread so far and have loved them all. I will be sure to write reviews soon. But I just have sooooo many! Its a bit daunting. But thank you all for many sleepless nights and great reads!


----------



## yomamma

Dude, I always forget this thread. Why do I forget this thread? 

I've had my contemporary romance on sale for $0.99 cents this month, and I'm pleased with the results. Not a crazy amount of sales, but I feel like the book is getting some traction! I'm going to put another project on sale in April, I think, and see how that works.

I'm working hard on a 30k novella that is going to be kindled before the end of April, too. Should be fun!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Click through to Amazon from my signature to view my debut novel, a paranormal romance called The Hambledown Dream.

Australian Denny Banister had it all; a successful career, a passion for the guitar, and Sonya - the love of his life. Tragically, Denny is struck down with inoperable cancer.

Andy DeVries has almost nothing; alienated from his family, moving through a dangerous Chicago underworld dealing in drugs, battling addiction; all while keeping a wavering hold on the only thing that matters to him: a place at a prestigious conservatory for classical guitar in Chicago.

As Andy recovers from a near fatal overdose, he is plagued by dreams - memories of a love he has never felt, and a life he's never lived. Driven by the need for redemption and by the love for a woman he's never met, he begins a quest to find her, knowing her only by the memories of a stranger and the dreams of a place called Hambledown... 

You can also find a wealth of information about my novel at my website (see my profile) where you can sample an free audiobook excerpt I recorded myself.


----------



## yomamma

Dean, your cover is really pretty.


----------



## Kris Bock

I just joined the forum so this is my test to see how my post comes through.

After 15 years of publishing children's books through traditional publishers (under a different name), I released my first romantic suspense:

Rattled, by Kris Bock, brings romantic suspense to the dramatic and deadly southwestern desert. Erin isn't used to adventures--except those in books. But when she uncovers a clue to one of the greatest lost treasures ever, she and her best friend Camie head for the New Mexico desert to search for a secret cave. They're not the only ones interested in the treasure, however, and they'll face more dangers than Erin ever imagined, from wild animals, wilder humans, and the wilderness itself. Fortunately Erin and Camie have help, in the form of one sexy helicopter pilot and a surprising orange cat.

$7.99 paperback, $2.99 e-book. Read the first three chapters at www.krisbock.com.

Rattled (Treasure Hunters)


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi there--

@Jorean--Thanks so much for reading. I speak for humble authors everywhere.

@Jill- Don't forget about us. We're a lot of fun. Notice there have been over 14,000 reads here Isn't that amazing?

@Kris-- Welcome. Sounds like you bring a lot of experience. I think we're seeing the bar of "Indie" authors being raised by the professionals coming in.

@Dean From Australia--Special welcome to a man who ventures into these estrogen-dominant waters. We all need to go to your website and listen to your audio if you have a wonderful Aussie accent.

Okay--I have posted a sample of Dee Ernst's funny book "Better Off Without Him"  on my blogsite at Author's Den.

I believe in cross-promotion. Send me an excerpt at [email protected] and I'll put you in the loop. If you have some place to post an excerpt of mine, I'll send one to you.

Here's the link to Dee's Sample http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54781

Dana Taylor


----------



## Miriam Minger

Jorean said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say I have bought and read just about every book that has been posted in this thread so far and have loved them all. I will be sure to write reviews soon. But I just have sooooo many! Its a bit daunting. But thank you all for many sleepless nights and great reads!


Thanks so much, Jorean! Looking forward to your reviews.

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Jorean said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say I have bought and read just about every book that has been posted in this thread so far and have loved them all. I will be sure to write reviews soon. But I just have sooooo many! Its a bit daunting. But thank you all for many sleepless nights and great reads!


What a treat to hear from you, Jorean!

We aim to cause as many sleepless nights, filled with fantabulous reads as possible!

Again...what a hoot to hear from one, heckuva terrific reader and fan of our books!

You rock!!!


----------



## Chicki

Jorean said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say I have bought and read just about every book that has been posted in this thread so far and have loved them all. I will be sure to write reviews soon. But I just have sooooo many! Its a bit daunting. But thank you all for many sleepless nights and great reads!


Jorean,

It's readers like you who keep us writing! Thanks so much for your support.

Also to Kris, we're so glad to have you here. It's the best spot on the Internet to meet indie romance authors!

That being said, we welcome the infusion of testosterone around here, Aussie Dean!

I'll be scarce for the next few days, because I'm leaving for Las Vegas in the morning. Holla at you when I return.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot * _  _*Fun * _  _*in * _  _*the  * _ _*Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, so many new faces.  

Jorean - you're a doll for reading our books.  Can't wait to read your reviews.
Dean - hey, great to see another Aussie here.  There's quite a few of us on KB now.  Your book sounds intriguing.
Jill and Kriss - a big welcome too.  So many interesting books, so little time!

I've been crazy busy trying to get my latest book ready.  Kiss Of Ash, the second in the Witchblade Chronicles, has been uploaded and is now waiting for Amazon to do it's magic.  It's already available on Smashwords.  It's another historical paranormal romance with a murder mystery thrown in for fun.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

@Chicki have a grand time in Vegas! I'm sure you'll be leaving a lot of secrets there.

@CJ Terrific that you are getting another story our there. You are rising in my TBR. Wish I had taken a speed-reading course.

I've been editing all day, too. Now I'm going to head off to water aerobics and watch the sunset.

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jorean said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say I have bought and read just about every book that has been posted in this thread so far and have loved them all. I will be sure to write reviews soon. But I just have sooooo many! Its a bit daunting. But thank you all for many sleepless nights and great reads!


So nice of you to let us know! Sorry about the sleepless nights. 

I know I haven't been here for a while but I was pushing to finish my latest. Strictly speaking, it's not a romance. More like women's fiction, but definitely not chick lit. It's about all different kinds of relationships; parent/child, man/woman, young and old and middle-aged. I think it's the best thing I've ever written, but I'll let my readers decide. I'm a little prejudiced.

It will be the anchor piece of an anthology that I hope to start putting together in the next week.


----------



## mamiller

We're happy to hear it's coming along, Margaret.  I know you've been working hard.  I have a little notebook sitting by my computer and when you post your word counts for the night, I jot them down.  If my math is correct, you've written a 3011 page book!!!   Maybe my math isn't correct.  But yeay you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> We're happy to hear it's coming along, Margaret. I know you've been working hard. I have a little notebook sitting by my computer and when you post your word counts for the night, I jot them down. If my math is correct, you've written a 3011 page book!!!  Maybe my math isn't correct. But yeay you!


26,662 words, 83 pages ... unless my math is way off.


----------



## Alisha

On the edge of civilization, there is a place called Circle City, Alaska. The last town before the Yukon Flats gives way to frigid desolation. When Zoe O'Brien, a secluded widow, kills a crazed mother wolf and saves the only cub from sure death, she ignites a war between the Wolfen Clan and the Kontar Clan. The wolf people have been enemies of the dog people for centuries and the cub she takes in is heir to the Wolfen throne. Taken prisoner by the Wolfen for murder and kidnapping, Zoe is forced to see and do things with creatures she never knew existed, held against her will in a world she both desires and fears. Axl Wolfdorn is coming of age, ready for his Unleashing and on the hunt for his Moonswan, the female he will choose for the Chase and the royal Feral Consummation. But how can he consider bonding with a mate when the only scent deep within his nose is the tangy scent of the woman who saved his life, the very woman who forced his clan into war, the woman he must now kill to avenge his mother's death?

BUY TODAY FOR .99!!!!

Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen

SAM BOND, TV'S GLADIATOR, ATLAS IS MY COVER MODEL!!! CHECK OUT MY COVER IN HIS GALLERY OF PHOTOS! Yes, my cover model is alive and kicking! Werewolves Rock! http://www.sam-bond.com/#/gallery/4534019183


----------



## mamiller

Wow, Alisha!  Fantastic cover!  And the book sounds great too.


----------



## Alisha

mamiller said:


> Wow, Alisha! Fantastic cover! And the book sounds great too.


Thank you so much, Maureenn! You have some wonderful covers too!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

@Alisha--Welcome.  And I agree with Maureen--your cover is awesome and your book sounds powerful.

@Margaret/Gertie I think it's great that you are growing in your craft. It's what we should all be doing. The freedom of being Indie is exploring our creativity and not being asked to keep writing the same books over and over. I'm working on a non-fiction right now that is completely out-of-the box. One beta reader's comment "I've never read a book like this before." True, marketing will be a challenge because everyone is so "genre" trained. But, I think we are breaking the genre walls.

@Maureen--did you see my "thank you" for your review?  If not, THANK YOU!

I've been trying to break my addictive habit of checking the sales numbers and having my emotions see-saw along with them. Anybody else do that?  It's much healthier for me to picture my characters taking on lives of their own in other people's minds. That's the real goal of putting the stories out there, isn't it?

Have a lovely day--

Dana


----------



## Colette Duke

Looking at everybody's covers, I'm starting to second-guess mine. It's something that would make me pick up the book, but perhaps my tastes don't match the tastes of everyone else (gasp). I'd value your input on whether it's too different from the typical covers we're accustomed to, showing a planet and a couple (with the man's lovely chest bared).

Your thoughts?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alisha said:


> On the edge of civilization, there is a place called Circle City, Alaska. The last town before the Yukon Flats gives way to frigid desolation. When Zoe O'Brien, a secluded widow, kills a crazed mother wolf and saves the only cub from sure death, she ignites a war between the Wolfen Clan and the Kontar Clan. The wolf people have been enemies of the dog people for centuries and the cub she takes in is heir to the Wolfen throne. Taken prisoner by the Wolfen for murder and kidnapping, Zoe is forced to see and do things with creatures she never knew existed, held against her will in a world she both desires and fears. Axl Wolfdorn is coming of age, ready for his Unleashing and on the hunt for his Moonswan, the female he will choose for the Chase and the royal Feral Consummation. But how can he consider bonding with a mate when the only scent deep within his nose is the tangy scent of the woman who saved his life, the very woman who forced his clan into war, the woman he must now kill to avenge his mother's death?
> 
> BUY TODAY FOR .99!!!!
> 
> Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen
> 
> SAM BOND, TV'S GLADIATOR, ATLAS IS MY COVER MODEL!!! CHECK OUT MY COVER IN HIS GALLERY OF PHOTOS! Yes, my cover model is alive and kicking! Werewolves Rock! http://www.sam-bond.com/#/gallery/4534019183


Yeah ... so ... um ... you _know _this guy? Some ... um ... ahem ... cover. Very wolf-like.

Seriously. Good cover and good storyline.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> @Margaret/Gertie I think it's great that you are growing in your craft. It's what we should all be doing. The freedom of being Indie is exploring our creativity and not being asked to keep writing the same books over and over. I'm working on a non-fiction right now that is completely out-of-the box. One beta reader's comment "I've never read a book like this before." True, marketing will be a challenge because everyone is so "genre" trained. But, I think we are breaking the genre walls.


That's a tremendous compliment. I agree. As Indies we have to break out of the genre box. We need to make the reading world sit up and take notice and reteach them what being an author means.



> I've been trying to break my addictive habit of checking the sales numbers and having my emotions see-saw along with them. Anybody else do that? It's much healthier for me to picture my characters taking on lives of their own in other people's minds. That's the real goal of putting the stories out there, isn't it?
> 
> Have a lovely day--
> 
> Dana


That see-saw makes me remember that I have to promote as well as write. When sales are up, I'm enthusiastic about writing more. When sales are down, I'm propelled into the marketing side. Unless sales hit the stratosphere, I think I'll still be obsessively checking 20 times a day (and that's all I'm going to admit to).


----------



## deanfromaustralia

jillmyles said:


> Dean, your cover is really pretty.


Thanks Jill - my publisher and I spent a great deal of time on the redesign for the digital edition. The print version has a different cover altogether but we're probably going to go with this new design in the coming months.



Dana Taylor said:


> @Dean From Australia--Special welcome to a man who ventures into these estrogen-dominant waters. We all need to go to your website and listen to your audio if you have a wonderful Aussie accent.


I do indeed have that Aussie accent that you lovely people love to listen to so much. I've been told it has touches of the Hugh Jackman about it (which is probz stretching the friendship somewhat). Just be warned that the audio book sampler does feature the infamous sex scene that has been the source of much 'controversy' and 'steamed up' readers (in a good way)...

I'm rather proud of my efforts in the romance genre and I intend revisiting it in future.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Hey girls--go to http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/ into the media section and you can hear what he's done to record some of his books. Good marketing tool and, yeah, enjoy the Aussie accent!

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Colette, I like your cover.  

Dana, your book was great.  Easy to give it 5 stars  

Welcome Dean!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Colette Duke said:


> Looking at everybody's covers, I'm starting to second-guess mine. It's something that would make me pick up the book, but perhaps my tastes don't match the tastes of everyone else (gasp). I'd value your input on whether it's too different from the typical covers we're accustomed to, showing a planet and a couple (with the man's lovely chest bared).
> 
> Your thoughts?


Honestly, Colette, your cover sort of creeps me out. The eye with the people inside just gives a sort of "ew" reaction. A pure gut thing. I'm not advocating you simply fall into line with what's been done time and again. And no matter what people, we DO judge a book by its cover. My first cover was "Moon" was designed by a friend and the theme was right, but was too intense and serious. Once I changed to the cartoon cover, the book started to sell as the rom/com that it is.

I'm no graphic artist, so I have no suggestions, except it just isn't as inviting as I think you can make it. Just my opinion.

Dana


----------



## Alisha

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah ... so ... um ... you _know _this guy? Some ... um ... ahem ... cover. Very wolf-like.
> 
> Seriously. Good cover and good storyline.


Your quote tickled me! So you don't think he looks like a wolf? He IS!!! I swear!!!! That's what he looks like when he isn't sprouting fur..lol! But seriously, I chose his photo from some photo stock. I didn't know he was a gladiator on tv and a freaking professional body builder until my cover was made and my cover artist told me. I went to his website and I emailed him and told him he was on my cover. He was excited about it and put it up on his website. He has had other authors choose him as their cover model from buying photos from stock as well...so he never chose to be a cover model..he just..uh..sorta got picked! And he is from England so he has a yummy accent! And he really does look like the hero from my novel, Axl Wolfdorn! And such a sweetheart. A very nice guy!!! His name is Sam Bond. If you go to You Tube you can watch his training videos and some gladiator stuff. Eye candy galore! 

@Dana...thank you for your warm welcome and your kind words. Everyone here is so dang nice!! I'm so happy to be here!


----------



## Colette Duke

Sybil, Dana, and Mamiller, thank you for your opinions.

I think if the story had horror aspects, "creepy" would have been a good tone to go for. Since it's sci-fi romance with no horror content, I believe I missed the mark by quite a lot. 

The cover resonated with the 12-y-o boys who've seen it, so maybe that should've told me something.  

It's due to appear on the Cover Review Blog mid-April. I'll add your feedback to what I get there, and I have a feeling I'll be redesigning the cover.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Colette--you took that well. I was afraid I would wake up to a rant. (Boy, has that happened to me before after I gave an "honest" critique. I did a lot of crit work for someone who is now a Big Name. She would always go "off" on me and then about three days later tell me I had some validity and do a re-write.) The great thing about e-books, is we can change the covers quite easily and keep after it until we get better results.

@ Sibel "Memetastic Award"! Funny! You and DD keep things so lively.

Okay--pitching "Devil Moon" today 

Mix one mischievous moon, a friendly granny ghost, two hurt souls and one crazy town and you get one fun Mystic Romance!

Try it, you'll like it....

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## Alisha

Dana! Congrats on Devil Moon! I wish you many sells! What an adorable cover! I love it!!


----------



## Colette Duke

Dana Taylor said:


> @Colette--you took that well.


I'm an editor in real life. If I offer my opinion of someone else's baby and expect it to be taken thoughtfully, I ought to be able to pull up my big-girl panties when someone's kind enough to share her opinion of my baby.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! Just a quick announcement to let you know my historical/adventure romance WILD ANGEL is on sale for 99 cents! If you love Ireland and medieval romance, this is the book for you.  And don't miss the sequel, WILD ROSES. Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

@Miriam -- Love your covers. And love a good Irish historical romances, so I'll have to go check those out! 

@Colette -- I like your cover. It's intriguing enough to make me want to take a second look.

I'm spotlighted over at the Ruby Slippered Sisterhood today where I'm giving away a copy of my romantic suspense, HER OWN BEST ENEMY. Drop by to be entered. http://bit.ly/ik2Nd8

And if you miss out today, you can head on over to Killer Fiction tomorrow (April 1st) where I'm guest blogging and giving away another copy of the book! http://killerfictionwriters.blogspot.com

Hope Thursday is being good to you all!


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> Hi everyone! Just a quick announcement to let you know my historical/adventure romance WILD ANGEL is on sale for 99 cents! If you love Ireland and medieval romance, this is the book for you.


I do on both counts so I'll go check it out. Thanks for letting us know, Miriam.

My contemporary short story "DIY Dating" is the free read this month at The Long & Short Reviews. I like writing contemps from time to time and the short story format feeds my muse when it heads in that direction. http://www.longandshortreviews.com/LASR/story.htm

I've also dropped the price of the first book in the Witchblade Chronicles, Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles), to 99 cents to coincide with the release of the second book Kiss Of Ash (The Witchblade Chronicles).

Happy April Fools Day everyone (a bit early for most of you but it's Friday morning already here).


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> Hey girls--go to http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/ into the media section and you can hear what he's done to record some of his books. Good marketing tool and, yeah, enjoy the Aussie accent!
> 
> Dana


Dana - you are simply the sweetest! Thank you so much.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Colette Duke said:


> Looking at everybody's covers, I'm starting to second-guess mine. It's something that would make me pick up the book, but perhaps my tastes don't match the tastes of everyone else (gasp). I'd value your input on whether it's too different from the typical covers we're accustomed to, showing a planet and a couple (with the man's lovely chest bared).
> 
> Your thoughts?


Collette - I'm gonna step up and say that I find it really intriguing. In fact intriguing enough that I've just bought a copy! My only thoughts on it are that I wonder if you should go for a more photo real image of a couple in the eye of the alien.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hadn't intended to start a new story until Monday, but there I was at McD's with my netbook so I had to. I think I'm addicted. Is there a 12 step program for this?


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all! It's the weirdest thing, but I posted and check back and my post had disappeared!

Anywho, I like you all are taking about covers. I definitely like Dean and Alisha, and Collette, you definitely has a shock value to it, which definitely made me go read what the story was about! So that's definitely a good thing.

Each time, I'd stopped by, I've been bummed that I hadn't obtained a cover. Well, that is finally OVER!

I have a cover! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=267

Please tell me what you think about it and my blurb!

Now I just have to get a tiny copy to put by my signature.


----------



## CJArcher

tiphaniethomas said:


> Hi all! It's the weirdest thing, but I posted and check back and my post had disappeared!
> 
> Anywho, I like you all are taking about covers. I definitely like Dean and Alisha, and Collette, you definitely has a shock value to it, which definitely made me go read what the story was about! So that's definitely a good thing.
> 
> Each time, I'd stopped by, I've been bummed that I hadn't obtained a cover. Well, that is finally OVER!
> 
> I have a cover! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=267
> 
> Please tell me what you think about it and my blurb!
> 
> Now I just have to get a tiny copy to put by my signature.


That cover is GORGEOUS, Tiphanie. I love it, right down to the little heart in the letter R. You must be very pleased.


----------



## mamiller

If you get a chance to stop by, I'm blogging about a new romance genre today at NOT YOUR USUAL SUSPECTS. http://notyourusualsuspects.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-romance-genre.html


----------



## Aris Whittier

I have three romances out and all have a little something different to offer &#8230;so if you love romance take a peak.

*Fatal Embrace * is a romantic suspense and was featured in Cosmopolitan Magazine as a "Red-Hot Read" 
http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Foolish Notions * is a contemporary romance that has just a touch of mystery. http://www.amazon.com/Foolish-Notions-ebook/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

*Across Eternity * is a beautiful love story that will make you laugh and cry. 
http://www.amazon.com/Across-Eternity-ebook/dp/B004RVB2EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299979362&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## mamiller

Fatal Embrace sounds like my cup of tea, Aris. Welcome, and best of luck with what sounds like great books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tiphaniethomas said:


> Hi all! It's the weirdest thing, but I posted and check back and my post had disappeared!
> 
> Anywho, I like you all are taking about covers. I definitely like Dean and Alisha, and Collette, you definitely has a shock value to it, which definitely made me go read what the story was about! So that's definitely a good thing.
> 
> Each time, I'd stopped by, I've been bummed that I hadn't obtained a cover. Well, that is finally OVER!
> 
> I have a cover! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=267
> 
> Please tell me what you think about it and my blurb!
> 
> Now I just have to get a tiny copy to put by my signature.


Fantastic cover! I love the colors.

Have you used the link-maker at the top of the page? Once your book is published, you can use that, copy the link and paste it into your siggy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> If you get a chance to stop by, I'm blogging about a new romance genre today at NOT YOUR USUAL SUSPECTS. http://notyourusualsuspects.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-romance-genre.html


Bad girl, Maureen.










But it was a good one.

Absolutely loved your cover for _Endless Nights_.


----------



## Colette Duke

Gertie, yay for non-Monday writing! You go. 



deanfromaustralia said:


> Collette - I'm gonna step up and say that I find it really intriguing. In fact intriguing enough that I've just bought a copy! My only thoughts on it are that I wonder if you should go for a more photo real image of a couple in the eye of the alien.


Thank you so much, Dean. Someone who's a cover designer said almost the same thing about the couple.

I believe you may be the first guy to read this story, so I'd be very interested in your opinion of it.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bad girl, Maureen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was a good one.
> 
> Absolutely loved your cover for _Endless Nights_.


Hahaha...couldn't resist, Margaret.  And thank you. It's a sad day when your 67 year old father says, "the chick on your cover is hot"


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

This will be a quick post-by. Heading to brain storm about my next cover. I keep throwing them out. GRRRR.

@Tiphanie--Your cover is magnificent! It will be eye-catching, even as a thumbnail. It also brands the author. Excellent.

@Gertie--you are hopelessly addicted. Just like me. No 12 step group to escape it. Only death or Alzheimers.

Welcome to new people!

@Maureen--love the new genre! "The Sexy Spelunker" will be my next title.

Checkout my blog entry--A Letter to Princess Robin from Mom

http://theprincessrobinblog.blogspot.com/

Have a lovely day!

Dana


----------



## Kris Bock

Colleen, I faced the question about copying standard romantic suspense covers or going in a different direction. I decided I didn't like most of the covers I was seeing and they didn't tell me enough about the book. Plus, I figured most of my sales would be online, so the cover had to look good at 3-5 inches tall. (Even smaller when posted here as your profile pic or signature). 

A lot of romantic suspense covers have nude torso(s) -- his, hers, or both -- and a wash of color that makes everything murky. I didn't think one like that would stand out on Amazon, plus it advertises erotica and my story is more of a sweet romance with a few sexy but not too explicit physical encounters. I wanted to promise more action/adventure and also wanted to convey the Southwest landscape. I was recently at a mystery convention and got compliments on the cover from several people, including male mystery authors, for what that's worth.... Maybe they're not my prime audience, but a lot of mystery fans do seem to read romantic suspense as well. Anyway, I think the point is, you have to go with your gut -- and then get some feedback and see if it works!

Tiphane, yours looks good even from across the room (I was trying to see how it would look small). I personally don't like having the author name split up by the title name as it forces the eye to jump around before processing all the information, but overall the cover is sharp and professional.

And of course the hunky gladiator guy is going to cause people to click on the link just to see him closer, so that works!

Kris


----------



## Gina Black

Just a heads-up for anyone interested in purchasing my book (which for time time being is #2 in historical romance on Amazon). The price is going up to $2.99 as soon as Amazon implements that. I had always planned to take it up on April 1 (no fooling) and so I have. Yes, I'm nervous about what it will do to my numbers, but I'd left it at 99¢ far longer than I expected when I lowered it in February.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Ravens-Revenge-ebook/dp/B004HKIIU8/

Gina


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Wow, so great to read your comments! I was stressing about it for a minute!

CJ, I'm so glad you think it's 'gorgeous'. I do really like it. I was very active in the vision. You have some fine covers yourself.

Sibel, thanks for the compliment 

Aris, great that another contemporary romance book is here!

Gertie, I've been in hell about putting this siggy together, since I can't use linkmaker and it's not out yet (Apr 20th). But I finally figured it out. I'm so glad you like the cover. I like how you're doing your signature, too, since I've just learned how not easy that is.

Dana, I am so glad you like it, especially as the veteran who started this whole magnificent thread! And, covers are somewhat stressful.

Kris, thanks! I appreciate your feedback. Now that I have it up, what do you think? I agree with you about 'most' romance covers. Can't wait to see yours. 

Wow, Gina, congrats on being #2 in Historical Romance on Amazon. That's great. I got to check your book out.

Dean, thanks so much for leaving a a comment on my site. REALLY appreciate it.

Thanks a bunch to all who visited my website! Appreciate it!

Tiphanie


----------



## Kris Bock

Tiphanie, your cover still looks good miniaturized, though the title is a little small. A good start branding your name, though. 

You can see my book cover in my signature line now (I hope) AND as my profile picture. I tried to change the profile picture to an actual photo of me, now that I have the book cover in the signature line, but for some reason it's not changing. And the "read a sample" link is coming up with an error. Darn technology!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Miriam Minger said:


> Hi everyone! Just a quick announcement to let you know my historical/adventure romance WILD ANGEL is on sale for 99 cents! If you love Ireland and medieval romance, this is the book for you.  And don't miss the sequel, WILD ROSES. Enjoy!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thanks for your posts, CJ and Cynthia. Wow, this thread moves fast!

Miriam Minger


----------



## JJayKamp

I think EVERYONE'S covers are beautiful, so much so that I'm thinking maybe I should change mine...and I have a question for you about hunky men and bare chests on the covers:  Do you think that having such a cover denotes a certain kind of book?  Or maybe that it suggests a lot of sex in the book?  Do you think having a sexy guy on the cover sells more books, regardless of your product description?

You see, I don't have a lot of sex in my books, just enough to satisfy what is called for in the story. So although I would love to feature a hunky man on my cover, I tend to think it would be misleading, and attract readers who wouldn't necessarily be fans of my books.  But maybe the cover doesn't necessarily have to reflect what's actually in the book.  Maybe I've got this all wrong.

I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on this, as all of your covers are so professional looking and, well, HOT!


----------



## Colette Duke

tiphaniethomas said:


> Hi all! It's the weirdest thing, but I posted and check back and my post had disappeared!
> 
> Anywho, I like you all are taking about covers. I definitely like Dean and Alisha, and Collette, you definitely has a shock value to it, which definitely made me go read what the story was about! So that's definitely a good thing.
> 
> Each time, I'd stopped by, I've been bummed that I hadn't obtained a cover. Well, that is finally OVER!
> 
> I have a cover! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=267
> 
> Please tell me what you think about it and my blurb!


Hi, Tiphanie. Thanks for the comment about shock value.

I love the look of your cover, and the blurb puts me in mind of just about anything by Susan Elizabeth Phillips (without the sports). I agree with the others who said the title is a little on the small side.


----------



## Colette Duke

JJayKamp said:


> I think EVERYONE'S covers are beautiful, so much so that I'm thinking maybe I should change mine...and I have a question for you about hunky men and bare chests on the covers: Do you think that having such a cover denotes a certain kind of book? Or maybe that it suggests a lot of sex in the book? Do you think having a sexy guy on the cover sells more books, regardless of your product description?
> 
> You see, I don't have a lot of sex in my books, just enough to satisfy what is called for in the story. So although I would love to feature a hunky man on my cover, I tend to think it would be misleading, and attract readers who wouldn't necessarily be fans of my books. But maybe the cover doesn't necessarily have to reflect what's actually in the book. Maybe I've got this all wrong.
> 
> I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on this, as all of your covers are so professional looking and, well, HOT!


JJay, I think having a sexy nude torso on the cover definitely implies there's going to be a lot of hot sex in the story. Your covers are attractive, but I don't really get "romance" from them (apparently easy to see things in others' work, not so easy to see them in my own). What about adding a couple, or a hunky guy with clothes on?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

I think this discussion of bookcovers is very interesting.

@JJay--welcome! To me your covers say "women's fiction," which means it may have some romantic relationships, but I wouldn't expect hot sex. Personally, I am tired of the "headless" covers. The thinking was that the reader could fantasize her perfect hero's face. Or, the man just becomes a sex object. Somehow, the women's libber in me rebels at turning anyone into a sex object. But, I think hunky men covers are promising hot sex scenes. Lately I've been surprised by hot sex scenes in books without "sex-sells" covers. Seems like sex is getting more graphic across the board.

@Colette--I agree it's easier to see the holes in someone else's work. I spent all morning brainstorming the subtitle of my next book (non-fiction). It took us two hours to decide the book's real message.

OKAY EVERYBODY--how about supporting each other by pressing the new "like" button for our fellow authors when you run across them at Amazon. I can't write reviews fast enough, but hitting the "like" button is a nice little boost to your pals.

Also, you can post this thread up on Facebook now by pressing the "Like" button at the top of the thread. It's an easy way to spread the word!

Dana


----------



## Colette Duke

> OKAY EVERYBODY--how about supporting each other by pressing the new "like" button for our fellow authors when you run across them at Amazon. I can't write reviews fast enough, but hitting the "like" button is a nice little boost to your pals.
> 
> Also, you can post this thread up on Facebook now by pressing the "Like" button at the top of the thread. It's an easy way to spread the word!


Excellent idea!


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> OKAY EVERYBODY--how about supporting each other by pressing the new "like" button for our fellow authors when you run across them at Amazon. I can't write reviews fast enough, but hitting the "like" button is a nice little boost to your pals.
> 
> Also, you can post this thread up on Facebook now by pressing the "Like" button at the top of the thread. It's an easy way to spread the word!
> 
> Dana


I love to LIKE people.  Especially our talented romance authors here. I will definitely take you up on this. Also, I like your "Sexy Spelunker" idea!


----------



## Gina Black

_"They like me, they really like me!"_

Personally I think this whole _like_ business is kinda silly, but I shall enjoy liking you all...like trailing rose petals in my wake as I wander through Amazon.


----------



## CJArcher

JJayKamp said:


> I think EVERYONE'S covers are beautiful, so much so that I'm thinking maybe I should change mine...and I have a question for you about hunky men and bare chests on the covers: Do you think that having such a cover denotes a certain kind of book? Or maybe that it suggests a lot of sex in the book? Do you think having a sexy guy on the cover sells more books, regardless of your product description?
> 
> You see, I don't have a lot of sex in my books, just enough to satisfy what is called for in the story. So although I would love to feature a hunky man on my cover, I tend to think it would be misleading, and attract readers who wouldn't necessarily be fans of my books. But maybe the cover doesn't necessarily have to reflect what's actually in the book. Maybe I've got this all wrong.
> 
> I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on this, as all of your covers are so professional looking and, well, HOT!


This is kind of difficult to answer because I'm not a huge fan of clincher covers or bare body parts on covers but I've used them as you can see in my Sky Pirate cover in my signature. I have "heard" that these covers do well in romance but if the "straight" romance reader is not your target audience then perhaps it's not the sort of cover you want. Traditional publishers may not be what we indies are aiming for in our careers now, but they have done tons of research in this area. They know what sells a romance book. Same for women's fiction. Which other authors write like you? Or are targeting teh same audience? But I think you should only use the sort of cover YOU feel comfortable with. If you cringe every time you see it, perhaps it's not the right sort.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I hadn't intended to start a new story until Monday, but there I was at McD's with my netbook so I had to. I think I'm addicted. Is there a 12 step program for this?


I just did the same, so I'm no help with a 12 step program. LOL. I'm trying to work on a young adult book, but now I just got a fabulous idea for a new romantic suspense book and my mind is whirring with possibilities. Plot bunnies, wait your turn! 

I'm over at Killer Fiction today (http://www.killerfictionwriters.blogspot.com), giving away a copy of Her Own Best Enemy. You have until Sunday night to comment to win, so if anyone's bored and inclined to keep me company, feel free to drop on by!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I like the idea of "liking" everyone's book if you go and check out their title. 

I know some people do "tag" parties. I'm a little green to this, but I think you can tag someone's book without making a purchase. Does anyone know if this is correct?

If it is true, maybe we can get a tag party going?

Anything that will boost the sales, right?


----------



## Kris Bock

>I know some people do "tag" parties. I'm a little green to this, but I think you can tag someone's book without making a purchase. Does anyone know if this is correct?

Yes -- you have to be signed in with your Amazon account, but then all you have to do is go to their page and "agree with these tags."

>If it is true, maybe we can get a tag party going?

I'm definitely interested. I've tried to prod family and friends into clicking on my tags, but I don't think they understand how much it can help people find your books, so it gets put off... and off....

I will tag anyone who tags me! Just let me know. Is there an easier way to do this than posting back and forth here?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AllureVanSanz said:


> I like the idea of "liking" everyone's book if you go and check out their title.
> 
> I know some people do "tag" parties. I'm a little green to this, but I think you can tag someone's book without making a purchase. Does anyone know if this is correct?
> 
> If it is true, maybe we can get a tag party going?
> 
> Anything that will boost the sales, right?


We have a tag thread going with over 500 pages. However, as a newbie, we suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers. People come and go in a thread like that, plus we all keep publishing new books, so it's best to work it that way.

You'll find the thread here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg419427.html#msg419427


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Thanks, Gertie.

I'll have to get to that thread and start tagging.


----------



## MaryKingsley

Hi! I currently have three romances published through Kindle. All three are Regencies, and all were originally published by Zebra Books in the early 1990's.

In _Gifts of the Heart_, a novella, Robert and Eliza Evans, the Marquess and Marchioness of Stowe, face a crisis in their marriage when Eliza unexpectedly becomes pregnant. Their marriage long ago settled into a comfortable pattern. Robert is active in politics in Regency London, while Eliza remains on their estate in Devon with their children. Now their way of living is threatened. It takes a major crisis before Robert and Eliza learn to give Gifts of the Heart. Originally published in _A Mother's Love._

_The Crystal Heart_ is a Valentine's Day themed novella. John Charles Winston, Viscount Kirkwood, is bored. On a dare he enters into a wager, to earn his living for the next six months. What he doesn't expect is to find love. Alana Sterling has been making her way in the world for years, having quarelled with her grandfather, a duke. At the house where she works as a companion, she is unexpectedly drawn to John, an apparently penniless scholar working as a librarian. Before anything can come of their attraction, though, their lives are complicated by the appearance of Sir Gabriel Follett - a ghost. Years ago Sir Gabriel lost the love of his life, and has waited for the right time so that he can be reunited with her. Now that time appears to be here. What can he do, though, if Alana and John won't admit they love each other? In a house filled with Valentine's Day tokens, it just might take some ghostly meddling to make two stubborn people see past their pride, and share their own token of love: a crystal heart.

Finally, in _An Unsuitable Wife,_ Justin, Earl of Chatleigh, and Miss Melissa Selby are forced to make an unsuitable match, after a scandalous encounter at a country inn. Justin, facing an uncertain future, believes he has been trapped into marriage by a scheming miss. Melissa, running from a dangerous past, fears she has gotten herself into even deeper trouble. It is not the best way to begin a marriage. Matters become even worse when it becomes apparent that someone is threatening Justin's life. It will take all Melissa's courage and strength to protect her husband - and to win his lofe. Originally published as _A Gentleman's Desire._

I hope romance readers will read, and enjoy, these books.

Mary


----------



## JJayKamp

@Collette:  Yes, that was exactly what I was fearful of, people not thinking it looked like a romance novel, especially amongst all those hot covers with nekkid men.  And while my book is probably a bit closer to historical fiction than romance, it's still romance.  At least I think it is.  (What did you say about seeing one's own work?   )

@Dana:  Thanks for the welcome!  How you describe my books (with romantic relationships, but not a lot of hot sex) is exactly right.  So maybe my covers are okay.  

@CJ:  I'm not sure whose books I'd compare mine to.  Possibly Diana Gabaldon's, but I'm nowhere near as good of a writer.  The other issue I've struggled with is where to come up with a royalty-free, copyright-infringement-free picture for a cover.  The more I delve into copyright issues, the more I get scared.

@Mary: Your book, The Crystal Heart, sounds super interesting!

I "liked" everyone I could find in this thread, and tagged some, too, just for extra measure.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

AllureVanSanz said:


> I like the idea of "liking" everyone's book if you go and check out their title.
> 
> I know some people do "tag" parties. I'm a little green to this, but I think you can tag someone's book without making a purchase. Does anyone know if this is correct?
> 
> If it is true, maybe we can get a tag party going?
> 
> Anything that will boost the sales, right?


I've been going tag and like nutso. It's fun.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Saturday--

The birds are chirping here in So. Cal. and I'm going bleary-eyed trying to find the right pic for my next bookcover. I have been "liking" hither-and-yon. Will do more. Got a new, satisfying review up at Amazon for "Princess Robin".  A small bit of vindication and bumped up my stars, so thank God for small favors. Here's the link if you care to read:

http://www.amazon.com/PRINCESS-ROBIN-ebook/product-reviews/B0030T1EDK/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Also, who has samples floating around on the web this weekend? Post them here so we can peek.
I've got the "Marry Me" scene from "Devil Moon"  going.

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=54832

And in all my spare time I am reading "Honor Bound" by our very own CJ Archer and enjoying it very much.

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## Linda Acaster

Does anyone get *fan* mail? I thought it was a wind-up when I opened the email... y'know, _oh yes, so what virus is going to jump out of this and bite me?_ But no, the lady was serious. She enthused all over *Beneath The Shining Mountains* "..._by far one of the most well written novels I have ever come across in the genre_... and was rushing off to read _*Hostage of the Heart*_. It's a few days ago now, but I'm still, like, flabbergasted.

The Native American historical sells quite well. The reviews from it are 4/5* but there aren't many as a ratio to sales. Is this normal?


----------



## mamiller

I agree, Linda. I had a 70 year-old man read BORROWED TIME and say, "A great story with strong, intelligent characters, truly evil villains, interesting scientific speculation and heart warming relations", and I thought to myself, "_Really_? _ My_ book?" hahaha.

Praise still astonishes me. I think we are all our own worst critics.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Linda Acaster said:


> Does anyone get *fan* mail? I thought it was a wind-up when I opened the email... y'know, _oh yes, so what virus is going to jump out of this and bite me?_ But no, the lady was serious. She enthused all over *Beneath The Shining Mountains* "..._by far one of the most well written novels I have ever come across in the genre_... and was rushing off to read _*Hostage of the Heart*_. It's a few days ago now, but I'm still, like, flabbergasted.
> 
> The Native American historical sells quite well. The reviews from it are 4/5* but there aren't many as a ratio to sales. Is this normal?


Hi Linda--

Lovely covers. I've gotten nice notes from people now and again and isn't it encouraging? We all wish we had the key to great sales. I'm beginning to just follow along the trail of others who seem to be doing well.

Dana


----------



## Linda Acaster

mamiller said:


> Praise still astonishes me. I think we are all our own worst critics.


You are so *right!*

Dana: thanks for the thumbs up on the covers, but there we go again, y'see... I think they need boosting. When I get the time I want to tinker with the wording, especially on BSMountains, so as to make the title stand out more. Didn't think of using bevel & outline at the time (such an amateur!) And Winter Man needs at least one honour feather. He looks positively undressed! Oh, I'm never satisfied.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> And in all my spare time I am reading "Honor Bound" by our very own CJ Archer and enjoying it very much.


Thank you, Dana, glad you're enjoying it. It's also nice to be called "Our very own..." I still feel like such a newbie after only 2 months being here.



Linda Acaster said:


> Does anyone get *fan* mail? I thought it was a wind-up when I opened the email... y'know, _oh yes, so what virus is going to jump out of this and bite me?_ But no, the lady was serious. She enthused all over *Beneath The Shining Mountains* "..._by far one of the most well written novels I have ever come across in the genre_... and was rushing off to read _*Hostage of the Heart*_. It's a few days ago now, but I'm still, like, flabbergasted.


That's lovely, Linda. Those fans are a great reminder of why we do this.


----------



## MoriahJovan

Hi again. (I actually did read all the posts between the last time I posted and now. I'm going to follow up on that tag thing.)

Anyway, I hope this isn't out of place or that cross-posting to another thread isn't verboten, but...

My third book, _Magdalene_, is coming out April 24 (Easter Sunday) and I'm having a *contest* that ends April 10 (midnight, CDT). I thought it might be kind of fun.  Come play!


----------



## Linda Acaster

MoriahJovan said:


> My third book, _Magdalene_, is coming out April 24 (Easter Sunday) and I'm having a *contest* that ends April 10 (midnight, CDT). I thought it might be kind of fun.  Come play!


Oooh, just read your excerpt... gold star!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all, that's definitely a great idea to like and tag each other. Though I'm still haven't published and a newbie to what all that really does, I'm in. Thanks to all for the compliments about my cover! And I loved that Colette compared the blurb to Susan Elizabeth Philips. She's definitely one of its influences with a more dramatic and sexy twist!

Also, I agree with Kris and Colette about the title, but I'm good with it.

Moriah, went to your great website and looked at the excerpt. Magdalene definitely sounds an unique great story!

Tiphanie


----------



## MoriahJovan

Thank you, Linda and Tiphanie. And Tiphanie, may I say your cover makes me a bit green.  Verrrry nice.


----------



## Adria Townsend

Thanks for the info about Author's Den!


----------



## Dana Taylor

J. S. Laurenz said:


> Thanks for the info about Author's Den!


Hi --

@J.S.--I've been following the lead of some of Indie trailblazers like Edward C. Patterson. He's used Author's Den as one of his tools. I don't see a huge bump in sales, but it's one more place to have a presence.

Lucky Saturday night for me. Greg at EReaderNewsToday.com posted "Ain't Love Grand?" tonight and it's enjoying a nice bump in sales. It's at #7 in the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Dig this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158496011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_2_6_last

Of course, the list is constantly changing, but it's a fun ride.

And breaking news: L.C. Evans of "We Interrupt This Date" has been contacted by a top agent. How cool is that?

Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Congrats in the bump in sales, Dana!

And a big congrats to L.C. Evans on snagging an agent.

I'm running some contests over the next few days for free stuff. Ebooks and t-shirts to celebrate my new release! All you have to do is show up and say hi. If anyone is interested in participating, follow the link from my website in my sig. Not sure if I'm allowed to link my blog or not and I'm trying really hard not to over promote. LOL Let me know if even this invitation is not allowed...I'm tip-toeing here.

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying good sales.


----------



## Adria Townsend

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi --
> 
> @J.S.--I've been following the lead of some of Indie trailblazers like Edward C. Patterson. He's used Author's Den as one of his tools. I don't see a huge bump in sales, but it's one more place to have a presence.
> 
> Lucky Saturday night for me. Greg at EReaderNewsToday.com posted "Ain't Love Grand?" tonight and it's enjoying a nice bump in sales. It's at #7 in the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Dig this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158496011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_2_6_last
> 
> Of course, the list is constantly changing, but it's a fun ride.
> 
> And breaking news: L.C. Evans of "We Interrupt This Date" has been contacted by a top agent. How cool is that?
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana! Greg's site looks interesting too! 
J. S.


----------



## Chicki

I'm back! Just dropping in to say hi. Las Vegas was spectacular! Here's a 60-second video of the suite I stayed in thanks to my wonderful family. http://www.signaturemgmgrand.com/suites/suite-one-bedroom.aspx Got my next book plotted. Met Brad Garrett from Everybody Love Raymond in the MGM Grand casino. Only spent $13.00 in the slots. Felt like a princess, but now it's back to reality. 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Aris Whittier

mamiller said:


> Fatal Embrace sounds like my cup of tea, Aris. Welcome, and best of luck with what sounds like great books.


Thanks Maureen!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Sunday Afternoon--

@ Chicki--welcome back from Vegas.  You only gave $13.00 to the slots? How about the blackjack table? Did you see any shows?

@Allure--promotion is the name of game here. I'm assuming you're using a Pen Name. That's a fun one. Whoopi Goldberg's real name is Karen. Story goes she used a different outrageous stage name every night. She got "discovered" as Whoopi and that has been her handle ever since.

@Aris--Welcome! I was attracted to your title and book cover for "Across Time". Reincarnation is so interesting and really rarely used as a plot line. I'll have to sample and see how you handle it.

BTW, "Ain't Love Grand?" is STILL at #2 on the Spiritual and Mental Healing List.  Been there all day. Totally amazing.

Going back to work on my next bookcover. Lord, that takes a lot of time, doesn't it?

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Sunday Afternoon--
> 
> @ Chicki--welcome back from Vegas. You only gave $13.00 to the slots? How about the blackjack table? Did you see any shows?
> 
> Dana


I haven't been in a casino in almost 20 years and don't like the "new" slots. Everything is computerized. No quarters making all that noise and falling out onto the carpet. They print out a ticket instead to collect your winning. Bummer ...

My whole goal for the trip was to see the city, eat some good food and get in some quality writing time in. And that's exactly what I did. Took lots of pictures and enjoyed the solitude of my beautiful suite. Ahh ... heaven.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Thanks Dana! It's nice to know I'm not breaking any rules. I swear, every forum or blog or loop has it's rules and I'm always cautious when typing.

YAY! Vegas. I love going there. I try to go as often as possible. Rumor has it there's an erotic writers convention there in September. ::grins:: Any excuse!

Okay so...blog...

http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com

I'm running a free book and T-shirt contest until Tuesday on various blogs. Today I'm on my publishers loop until midnight but it's wicked quiet. That contest didn't work so much. LOL Hopefully the blogs go a little bit better.

Hope some of you can make it over!

Also, if anyone wants to swap some blog time, or come by for their release, let me know. Blogs can be a little incestuous so I'm looking to reach out a little.


----------



## CJArcher

Welcome back, Chicki.  Sounds like you had a great time in Vegas.

Allure - I tweeted about your giveaway.


----------



## Midnight Writer

Immortal Ecstasy by Lanette Curington

Disguised as a male, the nymph Daphnis seeks out Leuc to convince him not to aid the threat to her village, but she doesn't count on falling in love with him. Leuc has never been attracted to another male, but finds himself drawn to Daphnis. He has yet to learn that appearances can be deceiving, especially when a nymph with the power of glamour is involved.

Greek myth fantasy romance novella, approx. 30,000 words or 100 pages.

Now at Amazon US and Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TBD82S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004TBD82S

A Date Worse Than Death by Lanette Curington

What could possibly go wrong on a blind date? Everything! Ginny North meets the man of her dreams, Pete Adams--except he's not the creepy guy she has the date with. Too bad Pete might be crazy, too. Between guilt trips and blackmail, Ginny finds out there can be such a thing as a date worse than death.

Paranormal romance novelette, approx. 11,000 words or 37 pages.

I just put this up at Smashwords last night: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/51159

I'll have it up at Amazon US & UK within the week.

Thanks!
Lanette


----------



## Kris Bock

Laura (and others who've gotten fan mail), congratulations! I haven't gotten fan mail yet, but my book has only been out two weeks and I'm not sure anyone has read it yet who isn't a friend or family member. But as for being self-critical, my confidence plummeted after the book went live. I had several experienced early readers tell me it read like a book "off the shelf" even before I did final revisions, my agent loved it and had only minor suggestions (I decided to self-publish anyway, for reasons we needn't go into here). And yet, this past week I found myself thinking, Maybe it's not very good after all. The villain isn't complex enough. I should've done more blah blah blah....

Okay, step back. Big breath. Don't panic!

You can read the first chapter of my romantic suspense, Rattled, by clicking on my book cover below, or read the first three chapters on my website, www.krisbock.com. (My other titles shown below are children's books for ages 9 to 12, published as Chris Eboch.)


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, CJ and Sibel! I guess I'm just old school. It was a good thing though. I came home with $225 that I didn't spend and bought an elliptical trainer at Wal-Mart yesterday. I desperately need to fight the old dreaded "writer's butt!" 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

The new trailer for Hollywood Swinging, my May 1st release, is up on YouTube!  Please check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## mamiller

Great trailer, Chicki. I want to live in that house. 

WIDOW'S TALE is up on Pixel of Ink's Bargain of the day today! weeee! (I sound like Maxwell, the pig)

http://tinyurl.com/3ktorxr


----------



## Chicki

mamiller said:


> Great trailer, Chicki. I want to live in that house.


Yeah, that's a real Jersey shore house! I miss the shore ... Sigh!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

@Chicki -- Welcome back! The one and only time my husband and I went to Vegas we got stuck in a stairwell at the hotel. My husband had to break off the doorknob to get us out.  

I just got an awesome author quote from Gemma Halliday:

“HER OWN BEST ENEMY is an emotionally charged thrill ride that will leave you breathless for more.  Cynthia Justlin’s characters are so complex and true to life.  I fell in love with her dark, tortured hero, Keith, and my heart ached right along with Grace’s for her lost son. Fans of romantic suspense authors like Allison Brennan and Suzanne Brockmann will definitely want to pick up HER OWN BEST ENEMY.”
– Gemma Halliday, award winning author of the High Heels Mysteries

I'm stoked at being compared to Allison Brennan and Suzanne Brockmann! Now to have their sales as well. LOL.


----------



## Chicki

Cynthia Justlin said:


> @Chicki -- Welcome back! The one and only time my husband and I went to Vegas we got stuck in a stairwell at the hotel. My husband had to break off the doorknob to get us out.
> 
> I just got an awesome author quote from Gemma Halliday:


Wow, Cynthia! That's fantastic! And LOL on the Vegas hallway story. You need to include that in one of your books.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Cynthia--that is great company! Suz Brockmann is one of my favorites. I got to interview her a couple years ago. She is so energetic! Congrats!

@Chicki--loved the Trailer. Not too long, very classy. Let us know how it works for you as a marketing tool. I haven't tried one yet.

@Maureen--hooray for your day at Pixel of Ink! They are quite the boosters. (I'm not-so-patiently waiting on their list).

"Ain't Love Grand?" is continuing its ride at Amazon on the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Stayed at #2 all weekend and into this morning. Amazing.

Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> "Ain't Love Grand?"[/color] is continuing its ride at Amazon on the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Stayed at #2 all weekend and into this morning. Amazing.


Congrats, Dana! That's fantastic.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @Chicki--loved the Trailer. Not too long, very classy. Let us know how it works for you as a marketing tool. I haven't tried one yet.
> 
> "Ain't Love Grand?" is continuing its ride at Amazon on the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Stayed at #2 all weekend and into this morning. Amazing.
> 
> Dana


Dana, it's almost impossible to tie sales to a trailer. I've done one for each of my books, and one of them had as many as 895 views on one of the trailer sites, but without buy links there's no way of knowing. I just figure every little bit helps ...

While I was away I read the article on WG2E about categorization, and I'm trying to come up with some categories for Hollywood Swinging. Congrats on the great ranking!

Chicki


----------



## jessepet

Hi Dana!

I write historical romance (am coming over to indie publishing after many books with traditional publishers). My newest release is ROGUE FOR A NIGHT:

Ronan "Rage" Riley first met Lucinda Stoneworth when she was the wife of his best friend's brother and knew she was out of reach, no matter how bewitching she was. But now she's been a widow for two years and they find themselves at the same country party. Attraction leads to a wicked affair, but could a proper lady of the ton really find a happily ever after with a former underground boxer? Or will Society end their love forever?

Also have a collection of short erotic historical romances called SIN (as Jess Michaels):

This 3-Novella collection features:
Wager of Sin: Wicked widow Bianca has played her cards in the hells with her late husband's best friend, Hawk for many years. But now it's time to pay her debt and she's willing to make one last sinful bargain to save her soul... and maybe fall in love.

The Sweetest Sin: When Juliana left Landon and lied to have their brief marriage annulled, it hardened his heart. But now she needs his help and has no choice but to give him everything he desires and more.

Sin's Mistress: Seemingly innocent Evelyn has been sold to settle a debt to wicked Sinclair, a man known as Sin. But he's about to find out that just because she's untouched doesn't mean she doesn't have fantasies... ones that have featured him as their star for far too long.


----------



## mamiller

Thanks, Miss Dana!    I'm a big fan of Pixel of Ink!  A lady always loves a bargain.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All,

Just wanted to let you know I posted another teaser of my upcoming novel on my website at: http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=310#more-310

Hope you enjoy reading it!



> Does anyone get *fan* mail? I thought it was a wind-up when I opened the email... y'know, oh yes, so what virus is going to jump out of this and bite me? But no, the lady was serious. She enthused all over Beneath The Shining Mountains "...by far one of the most well written novels I have ever come across in the genre... and was rushing off to read Hostage of the Heart. It's a few days ago now, but I'm still, like, flabbergasted.


Linda, that's so cool, you must be so pleased!



> Thank you, Linda and Tiphanie. And Tiphanie, may I say your cover makes me a bit green. Verrrry nice.


Thanks so much, Morviah! I'm glad you like it.



> BTW, "Ain't Love Grand?" is STILL at #2 on the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Been there all day. Totally amazing.


Dana, that's so great, and something to be really excited about. Congrats!! How did it get on that list?


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Okay, my other post was so long that I need a second part. Sorry!

Hi, to the authors like Jesse and Lanette that I haven't seen on here before. Other things I wanted to say:

Kris, don't lose hope! Everything works out for a reason. Thanks for posting what's your story is about, and it sounds interesting.



> Fans of romantic suspense authors like Allison Brennan and Suzanne Brockmann will definitely want to pick up HER OWN BEST ENEMY."- Gemma Halliday, award winning author of the High Heels Mysteries


This is a great quote, Cynthia! You must be so happy about it. Definitely made me read the blurb!

Hi Allure, it's great to see you here. It's nice to see a fellow Michigan RWA writer here. 

Chicki, your trip sounds great, and I definitely checked out your trailer. Good job. I don't even know where to begin to make those.


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> The new trailer for Hollywood Swinging, my May 1st release, is up on YouTube!  Please check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


Very nice trailer, Chicki! I really enjoyed it! Sounds like a great read too!


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> While I was away I read the article on WG2E about categorization, and I'm trying to come up with some categories for Hollywood Swinging. Congrats on the great ranking!
> 
> Chicki


Tickled to see you're using my *WG2E* Categorization Articles...I'm proof my technique sooo works...and I think several other authors here have tried it too!!!

Can't wait to see how you do!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @Cynthia--that is great company! Suz Brockmann is one of my favorites. I got to interview her a couple years ago. She is so energetic! Congrats!
> 
> @Chicki--loved the Trailer. Not too long, very classy. Let us know how it works for you as a marketing tool. I haven't tried one yet.
> 
> @Maureen--hooray for your day at Pixel of Ink! They are quite the boosters. (I'm not-so-patiently waiting on their list).
> 
> "Ain't Love Grand?" is continuing its ride at Amazon on the Spiritual and Mental Healing List. Stayed at #2 all weekend and into this morning. Amazing.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Dana


Sooo much great news all-around here!!!

I moderated for Suz Brockmann at an RWA National Conference, and got to know her and her adorable husband. Just luuuvvv 'em both!!!

Again, Chicki, I luuuvvv your trailer.

And Dana, You Go Girl with your reign over one of Amazon's Bestseller Lists! Squeee!!!


----------



## DDScott

And here's a fantabulous fun blog by Superstar Indie Epub Romantic Comedy-Cozy Mystery Author Karen Cantwell

*http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/04/excerpt-bootscootin-blahniks-by-dd.html*

where y'all can get a Sneak Peek Excerpt of Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS. Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy. It's romantic comedy with a chick lit gone-country twist.

So have your dessert, coffee or wine - or all three - with us tonight...

Cheers!


----------



## Chicki

tiphaniethomas said:


> Chicki, your trip sounds great, and I definitely checked out your trailer. Good job. I don't even know where to begin to make those.


Tiphanie,

It's really easy using Windows Moviemaker. If you have Microsoft Office on your computer, then Moviemaker is already on there. The hardest part is finding pictures to use that are copyright and royalty free as well as cost free (LOL!)

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## AllureVanSanz

@ CJ You're the best. That was really great of you to do. I was wondering where the few new people came from. Either here or your tweet can be the only answer. Like I said before...things can get a little incestuous if you don't reach out past your normal loops.

@ Dana. Sustaining a number on any list is hard to do. Awesome job!

@ Tiphanie. Hi!! I know, right? I was a little geeked out to run into someone else from the chapter here.

@ Chicki. Yanno... I always wondered what Windows Moviemaker could do. Now that I know, I might actually make use of the thing. lol

Last day of my contest tomorrow over at http://michellemiles.net/blog/2011/04/04/inkwell-guest-allure-van-sanz Then I'll be done!!!...untill next time.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Chicki

Have You Seen Her? just made #56 on the Kindle Contemporary Romance Bestseller list! I broke into the Top 100! I am a bestselling author!

Here are the actual numbers:
#709 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
#65 in... Books > Romance > Contemporary

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gina Black

Chicki said:


> Have You Seen Her? just made #56 on the Kindle Contemporary Romance Bestseller list! I broke into the Top 100! I am a bestselling author!


Congrats!! I've found it a huge boost to sales to be on those lists. There's so much to be said for visibility. Time for happy dancing and chocolate!


----------



## mamiller

Pardon my complete breakdown of maturity, but it's just so cooooool to be able to call yourself a bestseller!!    Congrats!


----------



## Chicki

Thank you, Gina and Maureen! I wouldn't even have known it if I hadn't received a Facebook message from a friend. I've made it a point to not look at the rankings, because I didn't want to become obsessed. All I do is check my sales figures on the KDP page.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

It took me a few days to get myself together since I got back from vacation. Yesterday I had major computer issues with my blog provider.

For those who submitted an excerpt to be featured this month, the features start today and will be posted every other day in the order in which they were received. I'll announce each one on Facebook and Twitter.

Author Rhonda McKnight kicks it off. Please stop by and read an excerpt from her latest novel.

And please be so kind as to ignore the formatting issues. Webs.com is having problems.

*http://chicki663.webs.com/apps/blog/show/6609250-april-features*

*Chicki Brown*
Author of
Hot Fun in the Summertime
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Jowitch21

My New book. Bright Lights & Champagne is a true to life romance. True that is if you believe that dreams may come true. Hope maybe some of you like this.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@ JoWitch--Welcome to another writer from "across the pond". There's getting to be quite a representation here.

@ Chicki--Hooray! When I saw your book listed at ENT (EReaderNewsToday), I knew you'd get a big bump. I'm still riding that wave from Greg's mention on Saturday night. I wrote him a gushy e-mail thanking him.  He has about 15,000 readers and they are very responsive. Enjoy it and make it spin!

I'm still trying to find the PERFECT picture for my next bookcover, the PERFECT three words to go over the title.  Arrrrg!

Have a great day y'all!

Love you muchly--

Dana


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hi friends - I've been off the grid working on my next release. Margaret Ann Lake has been very helpful with my WIP. Thank you Margaret!! 

Hope you are all doing well.

Spring is almost here in MN - almost.

~ Jenna


----------



## Alisha

Lot's of great news on this thread today! Congrats!

I hope you find the perfect photo and the perfect words for your cover, Dana!

Here are some tips for Recharging the Writer's Soul..particularly the romance writer's soul!

http://alishapaige.blogspot.com

Have a happy Tuesday!


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @ Chicki--Hooray! When I saw your book listed at ENT (EReaderNewsToday), I knew you'd get a big bump. I'm still riding that wave from Greg's mention on Saturday night. I wrote him a gushy e-mail thanking him. He has about 15,000 readers and they are very responsive. Enjoy it and make it spin!
> 
> I'm still trying to find the PERFECT picture for my next bookcover, the PERFECT three words to go over the title. Arrrrg!


I'm still finding out about some of these sites. I also sent him a very grateful e-mail!

Looking for pictures is one of my least favorite book chores. Between the cover and the trailer, it takes up so much time. Hope you find something that makes you smile!

Chicki


----------



## Colette Duke

I've been playing with Gimp again (amazingly, there are no little piles of hair on the floor this time). For those of you who find my little green person creepy, what do you think of this cover for a sci-fi romance?


----------



## Alisha

Ooooooooh, Colette! I like! Very much! Great job! You must either be a genius or I'm a total idiot because I tried to learn Gimp. My hair is still growing back. I ended up having my cover artist from my small press books do my Indie covers. She's amazing. And so are you! Great job! And for what it is worth, I liked your other cover too. Very original. I think sci fi covers can be a little creepy even if they are for romance books. 

@Dana and Chicki...who is Greg? Is there a link? I found the link to the EReader News Today. I'm still finding out about this stuff too.


----------



## Sharonnelson123

Historical romance, Pursuit of Midnight. Check it out on my blog bysharonnelson.blogspot.com there is a book trailer and the first 2 chapters available there too


----------



## Colette Duke

Alisha said:


> Ooooooooh, Colette! I like! Very much! Great job! You must either be a genius or I'm a total idiot because I tried to learn Gimp. My hair is still growing back. I ended up having my cover artist from my small press books do my Indie covers. She's amazing. And so are you! Great job! And for what it is worth, I liked your other cover too. Very original. I think sci fi covers can be a little creepy even if they are for romance books.


Wow, Alisha, thank you. I'm not sure I'm a genius, but I'm persistent.


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> Have You Seen Her? just made #56 on the Kindle Contemporary Romance Bestseller list! I broke into the Top 100! I am a bestselling author!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
> Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
> Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
> Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96
> Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


You Go Girl! Major, major congrats!

I'll be toasting you at my Happy Hour tonight! Cheers!!!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I'm a total dork and posted the wrong link to my last contest day blog. It's a guest blog, so I'll blame that. ::grins::

http://michellemiles.net/blog/2011/04/05/inkwell-guest-allure-van-sanz/comment-page-1/#comment-15010

@ Chicki. That's AWESOME news. Gives us all something to aspire to mimick. Congratulations, the accomplishment is well-deserved.

@ Colette. I dig the cover. I'm new, so the green insider joke is lost on me, but I can tell you I really like this cover.

And I'll be making some time to hit the blogs posted here today, to get to know some of you a bit better.

Keep the good news coming!


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, so much good news on this list!  Go romance writers.  Welcome to all the newbies too.

Chicki, those rankings are fantastic!  I hope it stays up there now that it's visible.

Collette, I really like the new cover.  It's got sci fi romance written all over it, so to speak.  Since the title is Emerald, could you make it more...green?


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

@Chicki -- That's awesome! Congrats!

@Collette -- Love the new cover!


----------



## Colette Duke

> Collette, I really like the new cover. It's got sci fi romance written all over it, so to speak. Since the title is Emerald, could you make it more...green?


@CJ: Thanks. The green was turning people off of the first cover. So I'm unsure which way to go.

@Allure: The little green person is on the cover in my current signature. Some people love him, some are creeped out by him.

@Chicki: Wahoooo! You go!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Hi everyone - I'm hoping that someone who keeps up on this thread can help me. I'm looking for someone to do a beta read on a short story (6,000 words, 22 pages formatted as if to publish via Create Space). I'm looking for someone who has *not *read my western historical romance _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold,_ likes or at least kind of likes western historical romance, and has time to read this much in the next few days. Maybe all that's impossible, but I have it in my head if I go ahead with this, I'd like to release it on the anniversary of the release of _Eyes_, which was April 10.

The story features some of the characters in _Eyes_, and at a guess no one will ever read it except people who read and liked _Eyes _to start with. However, just in case, I tried to write it as a story that could stand alone and make sense to a reader who had never read the novel. I have other readers who have read _Eyes _already and am hoping to find at least one willing person who hasn't.


----------



## Colette Duke

ellenoc said:


> Hi everyone - I'm hoping that someone who keeps up on this thread can help me. I'm looking for someone to do a beta read on a short story (6,000 words, 22 pages formatted as if to publish via Create Space). I'm looking for someone who has *not *read my western historical romance _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold,_ likes or at least kind of likes western historical romance, and has time to read this much in the next few days. Maybe all that's impossible, but I have it in my head if I go ahead with this, I'd like to release it on the anniversary of the release of _Eyes_, which was April 10.
> 
> The story features some of the characters in _Eyes_, and at a guess no one will ever read it except people who read and liked _Eyes _to start with. However, just in case, I tried to write it as a story that could stand alone and make sense to a reader who had never read the novel. I have other readers who have read _Eyes _already and am hoping to find at least one willing person who hasn't.


I'll read it, Ellen. You can e-mail it to me at colette (the at symbol) coletteduke.com.


----------



## CJArcher

I'll read it too, Ellen.  I won't comment on the historical accuracy though as what I know about American history is pretty much what I've seen in the one and only John Wayne movie I watched, lol.  Email it to me at cjarcher(dot)writes(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks, C.J.  and Colette. I'll send it to both of you, and that should be enough readers for a short story surely.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Have You Seen Her? just made #56 on the Kindle Contemporary Romance Bestseller list! I broke into the Top 100! I am a bestselling author!
> 
> Here are the actual numbers:
> #709 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
> #65 in... Books > Romance > Contemporary
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_


Congratulations, Chicki, that's so exciting and great to read! Also, thanks for the advice about the trailer.


----------



## Chicki

tiphaniethomas said:


> Congratulations, Chicki, that's so exciting and great to read! Also, thanks for the advice about the trailer.


Contact me when you're ready to do yours, and I'll give you the links for free/cheap photos

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## mamiller

Morning all!

Ever suffer from writer's block? Try applying the "Meteor Strategy" http://tinyurl.com/44go648


----------



## Shalini Boland

Hi, thanks for this thread  

If you like YA paranormal romance, you might like Hidden. 

It spans the centuries from modern London to nineteenth century Paris. Beginning in gritty reality, the story ramps up into adventure, darkness and romance.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Shalini--Welcome aboard!

@Colette--I like the new cover. (I feel your pain about gimp). Your name could be bolder. Right now the cover says to me Sci-Fi for the YA female market. Is that who you are going for?

All bloggers--Enjoyed them and left comments.

About EReaderNewsToday. The guy who runs it is named Greg. I bought a sponsorship for the middle of May and pitched him "Ain't Love Grand?" and he posted it on Saturday night and I went to #2 on the Spiritual/Mental Healing List. I changed my subcategory to that in my book details because I wanted to get on a smaller category list than "contempory romance" and I'm heading in that direction anyway.

Today I have a sponsorship at David Wisehart's Kindle Author http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/04/kindle-author-sponsor-dana-taylor.html
I'm not expecting great things from this one, but David has been a steady Indie writer and supporter around the Kindle Boards.

Still searching for the right picture. Sigh.

Have a lovely day!
Dana


----------



## Chicki

Hey, Shalini! Welcome to the group. There's a fine bunch of people are here, so don't be shy. Join in the conversations.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Colette Duke

> @Colette--I like the new cover. (I feel your pain about gimp). Your name could be bolder. Right now the cover says to me Sci-Fi for the YA female market. Is that who you are going for?


@Dana: Nope, though the YAs seem to like it best (that should tell me something!). After only a little more hair pulling, this is the cover I uploaded this morning. It'll be interesting to see if the new cover affects sales.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Visited a couple of blogs today. Sharon's and then Dana's guest spot. 

I'm always looking to hit more, so keep those articles and guest spot links coming!

Today, I'm determined to get more words on the screen. Too many projects, not enough time in the month!

Hope everyone is well,
AyVee

Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Colette Duke said:


> After only a little more hair pulling, this is the cover I uploaded this morning. It'll be interesting to see if the new cover affects sales.


@ Colette Very Cool, I like this cover. The font is easy to see, and the couple and background like me know it's about love in space. Good job!

Tiph


----------



## Chicki

AllureVanSanz said:


> Visited a couple of blogs today. Sharon's and then Dana's guest spot.
> 
> I'm always looking to hit more, so keep those articles and guest spot links coming!


AyVee, my blog is part of my web site. http://www.chicki663.webs.com . There's a lot of stuff there, but you might especially like my Hero Heaven page. 

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Shalini Boland

Chicki said:


> Hey, Shalini! Welcome to the group. There's a fine bunch of people are here, so don't be shy. Join in the conversations.


Thanks for the welcome, Dana and Chicki!

Colette - for what it's worth, I like your cover. Tiph's right, it definitely says ' love in space'


----------



## Colette Duke

@tiph and @Shalini: Oh, thank goodness. I'm so ready to get back to actually writing now.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

This thread is where I seem to be beginning and ending my days.

@Colette--By jove, I think you've got it! Let us know if you feel the bump!

I THINK I settled on a bookcover. It's really hard when you're completely outside genre boundaries. My daughter has been helpful "That one looks like a text book." "That one is a greeting card." I'll have to run the latest past her. Tomorrow.

For tonight, I'm going to settle down with an Indie Romance Novel!

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Sibel--

Your marketing zeal & creativity continues to leave me in awe.

Dana


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Dana Taylor said:


> Sibel--
> 
> Your marketing zeal & creativity continues to leave me in awe.
> 
> Dana


I'm thinking of doing something similar via my FB page but I want to go a little further and offer a companion prize of something like a skin care pack or perfume gift thingy 'something' from a department store. I think I need ideas...

help please?


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I visited Siebel and Chicki today! Yay.

Ladies and gents, I'm going to be starting a new contest. And the theme is Be Aware.

I won't be choosing a winner. It will be randomly chosen, but the prize is pretty cool.

AWARENESS

Every year, around May 12th, I do awareness blogs, articles, and the like, for Fibromyalgia. Having been diagnosed with the condition years ago, all my efforts feel a little...self serving. Oh I still plan to do the work, mention it on my blog, etc, but what I want to do this year is bring awareness to other diseases, conditions, causes.

For the month of May, my blog with bring awareness to randomly chosen causes, posting a charity/donation link and a summary of the cause/disease/condition. I'll also be donating 20.00 to each selected cause (wish I could donate more!) and giving away a choice of one of my books to one responder for every 15 commenters each week.

What I need from YOU are causes you'd like to put into hatbox for me to draw from. Causes that are not "chosen" will still have their day.

If you have a cause close to your heart and prefer to do the write up, I will be more than happy to host you on the blog.

Please email me with any questions or with the cause you'd like to see submitted. You can find my email on my website: http://www.allurevansanz.com/contact.html

All my best,
Allure


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving away 20 ebook review copies of my new chicklit comedy mystery, Be Careful What You Wish For. It will be live on Amazon etc in the next few days. The giveaway is in the hope that readers will leave reviews on Amazon (and/or other outlets)...
> Sibel XX


Best of luck with the new book, Sibel!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> Hi everyone!


Another awesome cover, Sibel, and I'm sure, another awesome read. Good luck.


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for...you might just get it.
> 
> Sibel XX


Y'all are invited to my *WG2E* site tomorrow where the lovely Sibel is our Guest Blogger!!!

Her "Writers Making Choices" journey is one fabulous bit of inspiration for all Indie Epub Authors!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Your new book looks great, Sible, good luck with it. I'm sure you'll have another hit on your hands.



DDScott said:


> Y'all are invited to my *WG2E* site tomorrow where the lovely Sibel is our Guest Blogger!!!
> 
> Her "Writers Making Choices" journey is one fabulous bit of inspiration for all Indie Epub Authors!!!


I'll try to remember to drop by when I've worked out when your tomorrow is, lol. Life can get confusing living at the other side of the world to everyone else.


----------



## CJArcher

I'm so excited and had to share here - my historical paranormal romance Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) just made it into the top 100 in the Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost category. I'm so excited, this is the highest any of my books have gone in any category. It's all thanks to a listing on The Frugal eReader. Of course I don't expect it to last past today but it's certainly nice to have got that high.

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,726 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


----------



## mamiller

Just saw the new cover, Sibel! Great!!


----------



## Chicki

sibelhodge said:


> I'm on WG2E today, talking about my indie journey & how I went from *200 rejections to Amazon top 200*. I'd love it if you'd stop by! Feel free to leave a comment  http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-sibel-hodge


Heading over there now! Congrats on the new release, Sibel. It looks wonderful.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical/adventure romance WILD ANGEL is featured today at http://dailycheapreads.com/! If you enjoy medieval romance, Ireland, and a handsome rebel chieftain hero, then this is the book for you.  Enjoy! And don't miss the sequel WILD ROSES!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

@Sibel -- Good luck with the new book! It sounds great. And I really enjoyed reading about your journey to self publishing. 

@CJ -- Congrats on making it in the Top 100! Who hoo!


----------



## Dana Taylor

CJArcher said:


> I'm so excited and had to share here - my historical paranormal romance Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) just made it into the top 100 in the Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost category. I'm so excited, this is the highest any of my books have gone in any category. It's all thanks to a listing on The Frugal eReader. Of course I don't expect it to last past today but it's certainly nice to have got that high.
> 
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,726 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


Who-hoo! I think we're seeing a major trend here. FrugalEbook, Daily Cheap Reads, Pixel of Ink, Red Adept, and E Reader News Today seem to be THE places to be to really jump start sales!

Congrats, CJ!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

CJArcher said:


> I'm so excited and had to share here - my historical paranormal romance Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) just made it into the top 100 in the Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost category. I'm so excited, this is the highest any of my books have gone in any category. It's all thanks to a listing on The Frugal eReader. Of course I don't expect it to last past today but it's certainly nice to have got that high.
> 
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,726 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost


Fantastic news, CJ! Congrats!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

CJArcher said:


> I'm so excited and had to share here - my historical paranormal romance Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) just made it into the top 100 in the Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost category.


Go, CJ!!!! Congratulations!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

Great post, Sibel, very inspiring.  I love reading about other people's road to indie.

Thanks Chicki, Miriam, Dana and Cynthia. I expected to wake up this morning (it's not even 8am here) and find it had slipped down overnight but it's holding it's own at #67 in Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

Thanks! For a quick, weekend read, 'Til Somebody Loves You, Romantic Comedy Quick-Pick is .99!


----------



## Jowitch21

Bright lights & Champagne for under $1

Bright lights & Champagne is a romance.

Many thanks for the post, would love to return the generous idea by inviting all e-book authors of romance to place links & brief descriptions on the special page set aside on my blog jowitch.wordpress.com. whether a writer or reader everyone is welcome on my couch of romance.

there is also the horror den, to enter if you dare.


----------



## Guest

Hi all!

I'm a newbie here. Looks like I'm coming in pretty late on this thread.

I'll be releasing my first indie published romance in May. It has one more revision/draft to go through, once I get feedback from my editor.

I have a couple of questions regarding content. If someone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it. I write contemporary romance and, as is pretty standard in the genre, there's some sex in the novel. On Amazon's upload page, there's a box you're supposed to check if the book contains adult content. Well, what are the boundaries there? Is that determined by how many adult situations are in the book? Is that box only for pure erotica? Does that also pertain to violent situations? (My book has no violence; just wondering what their definition of "adult" is.)

Thanks for any and all help.

I look forward to interacting with fellow romance writers here and checking out your books!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Cameron Baylor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding content. If someone could help me out, I'd really appreciate it. I write contemporary romance and, as is pretty standard in the genre, there's some sex in the novel. On Amazon's upload page, there's a box you're supposed to check if the book contains adult content. Well, what are the boundaries there? Is that determined by how many adult situations are in the book? Is that box only for pure erotica? Does that also pertain to violent situations? (My book has no violence; just wondering what their definition of "adult" is.)


Welcome Cameron! I don't know that there is any clear definition. Amazon seems to have set 13 as a boundary. I asked myself, is this material suitable for a 13 year old. If the answer is "no", than I think it's adult material. I have a disclaimer in the description of my book "Princess Robin," because it has a significant sex scene. Hope that helps.

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Cameron Baylor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm a newbie here. Looks like I'm coming in pretty late on this thread.
> 
> I'll be releasing my first indie published romance in May....I look forward to interacting with fellow romance writers here and checking out your books!


Hi, Cameron! Welcome to one of the best romance groups on the Internet! I also check that box for my stories, because they all contain loves scene even though they're not graphic.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## jennifermalin

Thanks, Dana, for starting a romance-showcase thread! And thanks, everyone who's looking for books here! I have five romance novels, all priced at $2.99. Here are the one-line descriptions. (Links to Amazon are in my signature.):

_As You Wish_: After falling into a sacred spring and almost drowning, an American tourist ends up in 1815 England, where her rescuer can't decide if she's a crime victim, a runaway or a spy for Napoleon.

_The Artful Miss Irvine_: In Regency England, a flirtatious first encounter leaves an American artist and an English aristocrat intrigued with one another -- but they both have something to hide.

_For the Love of Lila_: After her father's death, Lila Covington plans to escape the restrictions of 1820s London by moving in with a "freethinking" cousin in Paris, but her cousin is freer-thinking than she imagined. 

_Lord St. Leger's Find_: A reluctant Regency debutante and an arrogant archaeologist with only two weeks to unearth an antiquity are in danger of missing the find of their lives: love.

_Eternally Yours_: Lara Peale plans to renovate her Victorian home to exorcise reminders of her former marriage -- but a ghost and his living descendant are both out to stop her.

Details and sample chapters are available on my blog (link in my signature) -- just click on the individual book links at the top of any page.

Thank you for considering my books!
Jen


----------



## BJ Baxter

Yes, congrads to all.

I have three romance books being released in April.

BJ BAXTER


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi on Saturday afternoon--

Welcome Dee, Jennifer & BJ! Once again, interesting range of covers.

Reminder: you can send handouts (postcards, bookmarks) for the upcoming West Virginia Writers Conference to
Debbie Crim
Rt 1 Box 95A
Bridgeport, WV 26330 
Send items by May 1

I was contacted by Freado (Bookbuzzr) to answer interview questions. It's up at http://www.freado.com/users/interview/23010/dana-taylor
The title to my next book is at the end of the interview, if you are curious.

Don't forget Sample Sunday!

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## jennifermalin

Thanks for the welcome, Dana! I checked out your interview. Good luck with your memoir! Sounds intriguing.


----------



## JJayKamp

I never noticed that "adult" box, either.  My books have sex scenes in them, but they are certainly not erotica, so I don't see how they could really offend anyone.  I would imagine that someone would have to complain before Amazon started policing our books.

CJ, that is WONDERFUL news!  Way to go!

On another subject, I have just changed the covers on my books in the hopes that they will appear more obvious as romance novels.  Thanks to everyone here for their advice on this subject -- it was, and is, greatly appreciated!  So far the covers seem to be at least as good as the former covers, since I've sold two books in the last 24 hours.  Yay!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Congrats CJ! What a great accomplishment.

All my best for continued success.

Hi BJ!

Good luck on your April releases! Three at once sounds daunting.

Best,
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Dana Taylor

It's Sample Sunday time!

April is the anniversary month of the Oklahoma City Bombing. I remember the day very well. My house shook from the impact and I knew something terrible had occurred. This scene from Ain't Love Grand?reminds us of things we should never forget.

http://bit.ly/dX8eXf

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Thank you for sharing that scene, Dana. It made me emotional. That day is one that will forever be stamped on my soul.

Welcome Dee, BJ and Jennifer, and Cameron, I saw there and thought about that myself. I want a label called PG16


----------



## Guest

Sorry if I've missed this, but is there a thread where all of us indie romance authors are sharing our Twitter handles? I'd be interested in following. It could be another good way for all of us to keep up with the best ways to promote. Thanks!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Dana Taylor said:


> It's Sample Sunday time!
> 
> April is the anniversary month of the Oklahoma City Bombing. I remember the day very well. My house shook from the impact and I knew something terrible had occurred. This scene from Ain't Love Grand?reminds us of things we should never forget.
> 
> http://bit.ly/dX8eXf
> 
> Dana


Wow!!! Very powerful scene, Dana!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Chicki

Jennifer Dee, & BJ. Sorry I'm so late with my welcome! Glad to have you join us.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Wow, Dana. Just wow.

Thank you for that. Truly. I can say nothing else.

...


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Sibel! Not only am I excited to read your new book, but my mouth is watering for that chicken! I'll be giving it a try, too, soon.

Thanks so much.

And in the spirit of Sample Sunday...I have a small sample of each of my books here:
The newest book, Murder Creek, on sale for .99, is at the very top.

http://www.allurevansanz.com/Books.html

Hope everyone is well! And keep sharing those samples. Loving it!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Hi everyone

I'm currently running "Beneath The Shining Mountains", my Native American Historical Romance, as a #samplesunday at http://lindaacaster.blogspot.com The male viewpoint is to the fore today. Check out the back samples; there's plenty to read.


----------



## Dana Taylor

sibelhodge said:


> *May is chicklit month* - I'm going to do a giveaway of all my chicklit books on my blog. Do any other chicklit authors want to be included in the giveaway? We can all blog about it which will be more exposure for everyone. Depending on how many authors get involved, will probably do several prizes. If you're interested please PM me with author & book details & Smashwords coupon! Thanks


Good morning--

Isn't every month "Chick-lit Month"? I can't imagine a better person as leader than Sibel for this bandwagon.

I hope everyone got through the rough weather of the weekend unscathed. I pulled the trigger on my next book by hitting the "publish" button. Wondering when it will go live. Tried to get it up at "PubIt", but the preview was only blank pages. Anyone ever have that problem?

Somebody mentioned Twitter handles. Mine is "SupernalDana" and my Facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345, if you don't get enough of me here.

Hope you are all charging into a great week!

Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi Donna!

Enjoy your kindle. I've spent my royalties on .99 books. Lmao. I'm hoping to get caught up in the reading soon, meaning...reading everyone I want to so that I can go out to dinner with my next check maybe. ::grins::

My Twitter: (Which I just use for promo, random thoughts, and buying recommendations) http://twitter.com/#!/AllureVanSanz

My Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/AllureVanSanz

Or preferrably my Author Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/AllureVanSanz#!/pages/Allure-Van-Sanz/114074853792 I will return likes if you send me a message letting me know you "liked" me.

Or my blog: http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/?zx=6d957da6fa28429a

Oh and my email is authorallurevansanz at gmail dot com if anyone needs to get my attention.

Did I miss anything? lol


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> *May is chicklit month* - I'm going to do a giveaway of all my chicklit books on my blog. Do any other chicklit authors want to be included in the giveaway? We can all blog about it which will be more exposure for everyone. Depending on how many authors get involved, will probably do several prizes. If you're interested please PM me with author & book details & Smashwords coupon! Thanks


Count me in, Sibel! I'll PM you!!!

What a fabulous idea!!! And a super cool treat for our readers!!!


----------



## DDScott

Beyond thrilled to let y'all know that my *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series - is one of today's Pixel Of Ink-featured Bargain Books!!!*

Here's the scoop:

*http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-bootscootin-blahniks/*

Wow...do Pixel of Ink Readers rock!!!

In less than four hours, I've sold 54 books and gone into the top 50 Amazon-US Humorous Reads and Top 30 Woman's Popular Fiction Amazon-UK books...Amazing!!! My ranking now sits at around #1600 on Amazon US and #3000 UK...I sooo think I could actually make the Movers & Shakers List...thanks to Pixel of Ink Readers!

So, readers and authors alike...check out Pixel of Ink for great ebooks at great prices!!!


----------



## mamiller

Bootscootin' Blahniks sounds like a hoot, DD. Congratulations on your great climb to the top today!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Congratulations, DDScott - this is great to hear! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CJArcher

Welcome to all the romance newbies.  This is a nice place to hang out.

D.D. that's awesome.  It seems like quite a few people are seeing a boost from PoI lately.  I hope it continues to sell well.


----------



## DDScott

mamiller said:


> Bootscootin' Blahniks sounds like a hoot, DD. Congratulations on your great climb to the top today!


Thanks sooo very much, Maureen!

I have your BORROWED TIME on my Kindle. It sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## DDScott

Linda Acaster said:


> Congratulations, DDScott - this is great to hear! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks bunches, Linda! Pixel of Ink just rocks it!!! It's a must for readers and Indie Epub Authors alike!!!


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> Welcome to all the romance newbies. This is a nice place to hang out.
> 
> D.D. that's awesome. It seems like quite a few people are seeing a boost from PoI lately. I hope it continues to sell well.


Thanks sooo very much, C.J.!

And yes, PoI seems to be one hot, hot spot to find and build superfab reader and fan bases. And, from what I'm hearing, because of the ranking boosts you get, the sales do continue to climb!!!


----------



## mamiller

DDScott said:


> Thanks sooo very much, Maureen!
> 
> I have your BORROWED TIME on my Kindle. It sounds fantastic!!!


Gosh D.D. I'm blushing with gratitude.   Thank you so much!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Appears that Pixel of Ink is overloaded with books to feature so is on hold for the moment, but a note promises more options as of April 16, 2011.  Hope so.  Sounds like a fantastic site!  Thanks for the heads-up, DD.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Guest

Since this is where the romance writers hang out, I figured I'd ask here instead of starting a new thread.

I have a marketing question and any opinions would be very much appreciated.

If you're writing primarily contemporary romance, but you also have some short erotica stories, would publishing a collection of erotica shorts hurt your sales in the contemporary romance category? If you published that collection first, would you get branded as someone who just writes erotica?

My thinking is that it would be fine. Readers are intelligent enough to decide this for themselves. After all, some of the most successful contemporary romance novelists have contributed erotic short stories and novellas. But did they do that later?

I know there's no absolute formula to all of this right now, but what are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Wow! DD! That's fantastic. I'll have to check them out, too. See if a newb can sneak in. If nothing else, I'll find books to add to my read pile. I seem to be making my way through it in between edits.

Nothing better for writing than reading!

Again, you're fantastic. Congratulations.

Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Bob Mayer

Just wondering if any will be at Nationals this summer?
Promises to be a very interesting time as the old guard tries to hold on.


----------



## mamiller

Bob Mayer said:


> Just wondering if any will be at Nationals this summer?
> Promises to be a very interesting time as the old guard tries to hold on.


I'm going. 

Cameron, maybe you can use an alias?


----------



## Chicki

Bob Mayer said:


> Just wondering if any will be at Nationals this summer?
> Promises to be a very interesting time as the old guard tries to hold on.


I stick with my wonderful local chapter, Georgia Romance Writers and don't really get involved with the national organization. IMO, it's basically useless, and the anti-self-publishing attitude continues to prevail.

Even at my local chapter meeting last month, a multi-published author advised some writers there to not bother with electronic publishing because "nothing much can come of it." Sigh ...

Then our guest speaker for the day, Suzanne Brockmann, came on and blew her theory out of the water. ROTFL!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

Cameron Baylor said:


> If you're writing primarily contemporary romance, but you also have some short erotica stories, would publishing a collection of erotica shorts hurt your sales in the contemporary romance category? If you published that collection first, would you get branded as someone who just writes erotica?


I also think you should considering pubbing the erotica under a pseudonym and creating a separate web site for those books.

One of my critique partners has done this, and it's working very well for her. Her other genre is YA, so it was imperative that she keep the two separate.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll use a pen-name for those, after all.

They're already written and ready to go, so I think I'll bundle them in one book. I don't plan on doing more of them. All of my writing effort is going toward the more mainstream novels now.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Bob Mayer said:


> Just wondering if any will be at Nationals this summer?
> Promises to be a very interesting time as the old guard tries to hold on.


A fair amount of folks from my local are going, we're about 3 hours north of NYC. Because of the timing, we ended up bagging our usual conference do to conflict of schedule w/national.

I'm taking a pass. I thought about it, but wasn't sure it would be worth the time. There's so much transition and animosity circulating, I wasn't certain the info I'd get would be on the up and up. Figure, let the dust settle. And, I'm not trying to sorority rush a publisher - my next two books will be Indie releases. Not much support at this time in the org for that. There is good networking, but there are other avenues and conferences for that too: like NEC.

Plus, I'm a NYC transplant, and going there holds no wow factor. I had hoped to do a national when it was some place I'd always wanted to go but have never been.

I'm sure it will be interesting. It's national and that's always interesting.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

Well, gulp, my new book is up-and-running. It's not a romance, except it's really about my Great Romance. But, I wanted to share with you guys anyway at the end of this post.

@Cameron, I agree that with erotica, I would go with a pen name.

@Bob--I'll be interested to hear about the conference. I quit the RWA several years ago. I made many friends, but it just wasn't the place for me. Still, I'm like a fly on the wall who likes to buzz in and hear about the dramas.

@DD--fantabulous about Pixel. Getting on those bestseller lists with a big boost the becomes self-perpetuating.

Okay, my book is entitled "Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me" 
David Wisehart has kicked it off at Kindle Author with an interview http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/04/kindle-author-interview-dana-taylor.html

Have a lovely day!

Dana


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I won't be making it to RWA Nationals this year. I have my sights set on 2012 in Anaheim, though! 

@Chicki -- I bow down at the feet of Suzanne Brockmann! Love her!


----------



## Chicki

Ursula - I agree with you, and I don't think it's worth all that MONEY. The craft info you get is great, but the industry info is way behind the curve.

Cynthia - Suzanne B. was fantastic! Her talk turned into a craft workshop, and the advice she doled out was spot on. But when she answered a question from one of the members about how we should view e-publishing, I wanted to jump and cheer. Basically she told them, don't allow fear to keep you in the dark. The future is already here. She also said as of that date, March 26th, she'd already sold more e-books than hardcover of Breaking the Rules.

*Chicki Brown* 
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime * _ 
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com


----------



## Jowitch21

My new romance Bright Lights & Champagne, is slow to sell, anyone know any tricks to help give it a kick start.


----------



## Chicki

Jowitch21 said:


> My new romance Bright Lights & Champagne, is slow to sell, anyone know any tricks to help give it a kick start.


In a nutshell, establish a presence wherever the "e-people" hang out, like Kindleboards.com. Put at least one book on sale for $0.99 and advertise it on the bargain e-book sites like Frugal e-Reader, Pixel of Ink, Daily Cheap Reads and E-reader News Today. This brings you new readers who, if they like your sale book, will hopefully come back to buy your others. Do interviews and get reviews wherever you can.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

I'm a little off from Sample Sunday, since I'm playing catch up after being stuck in the lab making final revisions to Heart Stealer with the help of great editors and getting promo pics together. I just posted a great, new teaser here: Excerpt Sample.

Heart Stealer is about an unlikely duo, a movie star and a runaway, who despite their reservations fall in love and have to fight to keep their love while dealing with family and career drama.

I loved seeing everyone's writing sample too! 
@Allure, yours was definitely sexy. Though your links didn't work, I was finally found your facebook fanpage on your blog and your twitter on your official site. 
@Dana, your sample was very nicely emotional, and congrats on the new book!
@CJArcher...Congrats on your top 100! That's awesome.
@DD, Thanks for sharing about your success! 
@Sibel, Congrats on the new books! That's exciting.
@Chicki, hope everything is well. I liked your Facebook Fanpage too!
Hello to all the new people, Cameron (though we already introduced ourselves), Dee, JOwitch, Jennifer, BJ Baxter! Good to see new faces.

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Alisha

DD! Congrats on your book's appearance on Pixel of Ink! Looking forward to reading it! It sounds like a kick in the pants! Wooohooo!

Hey..if any of ya'll want to see a cute pic of a kitty cat, go to my blog today....actually I don't think I'd have a kitty like this..lol...but I loved the pic! I'd love to have more followers and promise to follow back! 

http://alishapaige.blogspot.com

Have a happy Tuesday!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Alisha said:


> DD! Congrats on your book's appearance on Pixel of Ink! Looking forward to reading it! It sounds like a kick in the pants! Wooohooo!
> 
> Hey..if any of ya'll want to see a cute pic of a kitty cat, go to my blog today....actually I don't think I'd have a kitty like this..lol...but I loved the pic! I'd love to have more followers and promise to follow back!
> 
> http://alishapaige.blogspot.com
> 
> Have a happy Tuesday!


Alisha--I liked the "kitty" picture. But I didn't see where to become a follower of your blog.

Dana


----------



## Linda Acaster

As a UK writer I am surprised, and a little shocked, by the consensus of opinion on this thread that the RITAs are so anti ebook. I thought you Americans were so far ahead in the e-game that all we Brits could see was your dust! Or is it okay for publishers to put out ebooks, but not indies?


----------



## Chicki

Linda Acaster said:


> As a UK writer I am surprised, and a little shocked, by the consensus of opinion on this thread that the RITAs are so anti ebook. I thought you Americans were so far ahead in the e-game that all we Brits could see was your dust! Or is it okay for publishers to put out ebooks, but not indies?


Linda,

RWA has no problem with e-books released by a "reputable" publisher. They are totally anti-indie, but as Bob said, they are the old guard trying to hold on ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## JJayKamp

Years ago, when I used to attend RWA meetings in Seattle, some of my fellow members were enjoying success via the handful of epublishers that existed back then.  I remember everyone being quite supportive of these "e-authors."  But I suppose that was a different scenario, as a publishing company was still involved -- they just didn't print on paper.


----------



## mamiller

I have written a book for Carina Press, Harlequin's digital press, and there were several RITA candidates from Carina Press this year.  And the book of mine that Carina Press picked up had already enjoyed some success as an indie. I think the old school is breaking down. Baby steps, but I think it's happening.


----------



## Chicki

Here's an article from 2009 about RWA's position on e-pubs and small presses. They did re-accept HQ back into the fold, but not much else has changed since then.

http://espan-rwa.com/the-digital-age-and-rwa-a-call-for-change/

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## CJArcher

Chicki said:


> Even at my local chapter meeting last month, a multi-published author advised some writers there to not bother with electronic publishing because "nothing much can come of it." Sigh ...
> 
> Then our guest speaker for the day, Suzanne Brockmann, came on and blew her theory out of the water. ROTFL!


Priceless!

I won't be attending RWA national as the cost is prohibitive from Oz but I will be going to RWAustralia's conference in my home town of Melbourne in August. Bob will be there (hi Bob!) and I can't wait. The whole indie vs trad thing might blow up as the old guard is still very anti self-publishing here too but I think we Aussies tend to be slightly more polite about it (which means we'll b*tch behind each other's back but not face to face, lol). I use the conferences as more of a social outlet anyway to re-energize my writing but I think this year we have the best speakers yet lined up.



mamiller said:


> I have written a book for Carina Press, Harlequin's digital press, and there were several RITA candidates from Carina Press this year. And the book of mine that Carina Press picked up had already enjoyed some success as an indie. I think the old school is breaking down. Baby steps, but I think it's happening.


But Carina is still Harlequin and therefore has the respect of the "old guard" or writers. I've found only Samhain and EC have the same respect from trad published authors here. I'd be interested to know how Carina's authors are doing compared to indies. On the one hand I assume their sales are larger because Carina have the advertising dollars etc but with the lower royalty and higher prices, is it really a good deal for authors when indie can be lucrative too?


----------



## mamiller

I have three indie books, and I think you're absolutely right, CJ. Being able to sell my books at .99 cents offers so much more flexibility. I fear no one will want to pay 3.99 for the new book, but it was a chance I guess I have no choice but to take now. I know I'll go indie again. I love this community. This is what I 'grew up' in.  Only time is going to tell.


----------



## CJArcher

mamiller said:


> I have three indie books, and I think you're absolutely right, CJ. Being able to sell my books at .99 cents offers so much more flexibility. I fear no one will want to pay 3.99 for the new book, but it was a chance I guess I have no choice but to take now. I know I'll go indie again. I love this community. This is what I 'grew up' in. Only time is going to tell.


So true on all points. You've got to take the chances as they arise and re-assess as time goes on. Good luck with all your books.


----------



## mamiller

CJArcher said:


> So true on all points. You've got to take the chances as they arise and re-assess as time goes on. Good luck with all your books.


I truly appreciate that, CJ.  I'm working on a crazy romance in the Himalayas that I know traditional publishers would just probably shriek at and go running in the opposite direction if they read it! hahahaha


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Bob Mayer said:


> Just wondering if any will be at Nationals this summer?
> Promises to be a very interesting time as the old guard tries to hold on.


I really wanted to go, if for no other reason than to meet my agent fact-to-face, but I can't justify the expense. The workshops are usually pretty good, so I'll miss those and the networking. Orlando kinda broke the bank, and doing two really expensive conferences back to back, not in the cards for me. I hope you'll report what you find there. I, too, wonder if there will be a buzz about the rise in indie releases and what RWA will do to keep current with it's members' differing aspirations.

Are you running a workshop this year Bob?

Best,
AyVee


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi everyone!

This year, I'm doing things a little differently than I usually do around Fibromyalgia Awareness day.

I'm running 4 contests, one for each weekend starting May 6th, highlighting conditions that could use some exposure, or big conditions that could use MORE exposure and bring about awareness.

What does awareness do? It informs the public of it's existence, thus leading to greater funding, relief, understanding, and hopefully one day...cures!

If you have a cause, condition, you'd like to see highlighted, please send me a private email to add it. authorallurevansanz (at) gmail (dot) com .

Each weekend one condition will be displayed on my blog--complete with donation links to popular charities supporting the cause. To bring people to the blog and spread awareness, I'll be giving away free ebooks and print books from donating authors, free T-shirts and swag, and 10 dollar Amazon gift cards!

Authors wishing to promote themselves, for a good cause, can donate ebooks to give away or just show up to talk to readers and other authors or tweet the link on the weekends.

For more information, visit the Project Awareness post at: http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/2011/04/project-awareness.html

Thank you for reading. 
All my best,
Allure


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I've published the short story I asked for beta readers for a few days ago. (Thanks, CJ and Colette.) It's on Amazon, Smashwords, and my website. I've never put up a short story before and hope I've done the right thing. It's free on my website and SW, but of course it has to be $.99 on Amazon. Others in the Writers' Cafe tell me that since the agreement with Amazon is not to _sell _for less anywhere else, that _giving _it away in other places doesn't seem to upset Amazon. I hope that's true.

http://www.amazon.com/Rachels-Eyes-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004W3FYAC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302672276&sr=1-1


----------



## Colette Duke

ellenoc said:


> I've published the short story I asked for beta readers for a few days ago. (Thanks, CJ and Colette.) It's on Amazon, Smashwords, and my website.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rachels-Eyes-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004W3FYAC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302672276&sr=1-1


It's a great little story, too.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

It's an exciting time to be an Indie author, isn't it? Yesterday, I released Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me and by evening it was #24 on the Prayer Bestseller's list.Ain't Love Grand? has stayed in the top 10 of Spiritual and Mental Healing list for almost two weeks.

All the talk about the RWA keeping up with the times is interesting. We're living in a time of such incredible change. It feels jarring and when you turn on the news and see regimes tumbling, weather and natural disasters, it's downright frightening. But the change is also exhilarating in terms of newfound freedoms. Globally, everyone is questioning the status-quo and old thinking. No where is that more evident than in the publishing industry.

Bob Mayer speaks on it in this blog (via Chicki) http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2011/04/guest-post-by-bob-mayer.html
The endind deals with "How the Industry Can Save Itself"

Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## mamiller

Dana, I'm so happy for you for the instantaneous success of Ever-Flowing Streams!    Keep writing, m'lady!!


----------



## Chicki

I really could use some ideas for some reasonably-priced contest prizes for my May 1st release, _*Hollywood Swinging*_.

I already ordered these, but I need something else.

http://tinyurl.com/3krbnkq

http://tinyurl.com/3u68rox

I tried to get gift cards from Red Box for movie rentals, but they don't offer them. For my last book, I had t-shirts made, but if you order less than 48, the price is higher than I can afford to spend.

Here's the video trailer again, if you have time to take a look:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM

I'm drawing a blank, and my time is running out. Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I would love some inexpensive contest ideas as well. I want to do something other than a giveaway of my book (I've already been doing that)...an incentive to get readers to spread the word. Unfortunately, I'm pretty much broke, LOL, so I can't do anything too big right now. But I would like to do _something_.


----------



## Alisha

These are VERY interesting times for writers! I'm excited like never before! So excited that I created another place for us to promote our Indie Books and find new readers. I hope all of you will join! It will be great fun!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Worldwide_Indie_Novelists/


----------



## Chicki

Cynthia Justlin said:


> I would love some inexpensive contest ideas as well. I want to do something other than a giveaway of my book (I've already been doing that)...an incentive to get readers to spread the word. Unfortunately, I'm pretty much broke, LOL, so I can't do anything too big right now. But I would like to do _something_.


My last book was easy, because it was set at the Jersey shore, so I gave away t-shirts with the book title and a graphic on the front, a box of salt water taffy, a pair of seashell earrings and a book light. See pic here: http://tinyurl.com/3dotsmr

This book is more difficult. It's a Hollywood story, but it's about a stalker. Most places don't sell stalker-related prizes. 

Sit down and write a list of the themes in your story then go to Oriental Trading Company and see what you can find. Their prices are about the lowest around.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Alisha

Oriental Trading is AWESOME! You can find pretty much anything and everything there! Good luck!


----------



## CJArcher

Colette Duke said:


> It's a great little story, too.


It sure is. Ellen is a very fine writer and the story is free on SW so I urge everyone to sample her writing this way if you haven't already.

Good luck with your chick lit month, Sibel. I'm already wishing I was a chick lit writer so I could join in


----------



## AllureVanSanz

For mass promotional gifts, I'm a big fan of the dollar store coupled with transparent stickers with the author name and other info on them. You can stick those babies on just about any gift to personalize it.

I run a lot of contests these days...I've had to get inventive on a moonshine budget.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## rosepressey

Hi, I'm new to the Kindle boards. I'm looking forward to posting and being a part of the boards. I have two paranormal romance novels available on Kindle.

How to Date a Werewolf (Rylie Cruz Series, Book 1) Only $1.99.

Romance can be a hairy business-especially when you're a werewolf.

As the owner of Got a Mate Dating Service, Rylie is more than happy to step in and lend a hand to lonely lycanthropic hearts all over town. No matter how hopeless Rylie might be in finding her own soul mate, she has a knack for helping others find theirs.

Convinced that she is stuck with a family curse, Rylie is positive she will never find her true love. But when drool-worthy Jack Chandler shows up at her door, Rylie wonders if maybe the curse is finally broken.

But Rylie's life is about to become complicated courtesy of the after-dark crowd. When she begins receiving strange notes and harassment from a jilted client, events careen out of control.

Jack knows she's more hassle than he can handle. What he doesn't know is whether she's seriously in trouble . . . or simply delusional.

Me and My Ghoulfriends (Larue Donavan Series, Book 1) Only 99 cents.

There's always fun to be had on a ghoul's night out.

By day, Larue Donavan is a down-to-earth bookstore owner. But by night, she's a world-renowned psychic investigator dedicated to helping lost spirits find peace. Dead people won't leave her alone and Abraham Lincoln thinks he's in charge of her lovelife. Larue can handle ghosts and undead presidents. It's the living who drive her crazy.

When Callahan Weiss moves to town, the handsome newcomer opens a coffee shop right next door. She's smitten from the start, but she's not the only one -- The boutique owner across the street has her eye on Callahan too, and uses witchcraft to fight dirty. When Callahan gets hit by a love spell, Larue will need more than a little help from her ghoul-friends to save the day...

I'm also having a contest. Not sure if I can post that here. But I'm giving away an iPad 2. Details are on my website. www.rosepressey.com


----------



## mamiller

Wow, Rose. First...welcome!  Second, they sound like great books. Third...an iPad2?!  You go girl!    I'm heading over to the link now.


----------



## rosepressey

Thanks, mamiller! Yeah, I'll be eating ramen noodles for a while with that contest. LOL.


----------



## Kathy Kulig

Dana Taylor said:


> Bob Mayer speaks on it in this blog (via Chicki) http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2011/04/guest-post-by-bob-mayer.html
> The endind deals with "How the Industry Can Save Itself"


Hi Dana,

I read that post with Bob Mayer on Konrath's blog. Excellent post! And the comments were quite informative too. Both those guys really know their stuff.


----------



## JodyWallace

For contests, I often give away crocheted amigurumi of various ilk. Not in bulk or anything, but a couple here, a couple there. See my icon for my evil gnome amigurimi . In fact, I'm off to the post office tomorrow to mail out an evil gnome to a contest winner. 

I like doing the small crochet projects because, unlike a novel, I can sit down in a couple hours and make all perfect stitches and come out with EXACTLY what I intended to at the end...no revision necessary!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi Rose!

Your contest sounds great, but I got a ping of like...almost knowledge.

I can't remember where this came up, but I'm pretty sure you can't run a contest where purchase is necessary. Or if you do, you have to have a non-purchase way of winning... Gah. I wish I could remember better. Darn my brain.

Anyone?


----------



## Chicki

Ayvee - I like the sticker idea. Where do you get them?

Rose - If I could afford an iPad, I'd keep it myself.  I'm also on a moonshine budget! LOL!

Jody - Cute idea about the crocheted items.

Nobody has any ideas for a Hollywood theme?

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@ Chicki--for a Hollywood theme, here's what's come to my mind. Movie stars! Know anybody who can troll the Universal Studio stores and pick up something for you? Even the LAX airport has Hollywood stuff in the shops. Got a friend pass through? Look on-line for some Hollywood theme fridge magnets or coffee mugs.

Or how about a "Legends of Hollywood" coffee table book? I'll bet you could pick something up in the bargain area at B&N

Or--something from the Disney Store? Nothing is more Hollywood than Mickey Mouse!

I'm plotting my "launch" for this weekend.

Have a lovely day!

Dana


----------



## Kris Bock

Cameron Baylor said:


> If you're writing primarily contemporary romance, but you also have some short erotica stories, would publishing a collection of erotica shorts hurt your sales in the contemporary romance category? If you published that collection first, would you get branded as someone who just writes erotica?


I think you should be fine so long as you are clear in your descriptions of what you are offering. From what I've heard, it seems like people complain most when they feel like they were misled -- when they expected a novel and got a novella, for example.


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Or how about a "Legends of Hollywood" coffee table book? I'll bet you could pick something up in the bargain area at B&N
> 
> Dana


Fantastic idea about the book, Dana. I already got keychains and "movie night" candy from Oriental Trading, but I needed something else.

Hope the everything goes perfectly for your launch.

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Chicki = I think I ordered my stickers through Zazzle. (I order a lot of promo stuff depending on who is running deals when I'm ordering.) One thing I noticed while getting the link for you...they have star shaped stickers. Good for a Hollywood Promotion...No?

http://www.zazzle.com/custom/stickers

Hope this is helpful!

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Chicki

AllureVanSanz said:


> One thing I noticed while getting the link for you...they have star shaped stickers. Good for a Hollywood Promotion...No?


Those are great, AyVee! I knew you ladies could come up with something. You're my peeps! Thank you.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96


----------



## AllureVanSanz

BTW...

For my Project Awareness May contests, I have Traditionally published authors, and small press ebook authors donating books and swag. I'd really love if a few indie authors would donate a book (even if it's a book you give out free already) for some really great causes.

Some authors are donating their time by doing write-ups on a cause or charity that means something to them, which as just as good as swag to me.

This little project got a lot bigger than I'd intended, and I'm both excited and a bit nervous. At this point, I'm answering so many emails and mapping out what will happen when, that the project is evolving as I go. There's some more information on my blog, but I have so many charity suggestions, I can't just pick four as I initially intended. I'm going to work hard and get EVERY charity it's blog day and swag. But to do that, I need donators and people who are just willing to push forward the links. Each contributing author will be recognized and promoted.

So far, these illnesses and causes will be a part of Allure's Project Awareness in May: 

Children's cancer and lymphoma 
Type 2 Diabetes
Epilepsy
Domestic Violence
Missing and Exploited Children
Fibromyalgia
Lupus
Muscular Dystrophy
Special Olympics
Heart Disease 
Bone Marrow Registration
Depression
GBLT Rights
Dementia
Autism

And those are just the ones I remember off the top of my head.

I hope you'll consider joining us.
All my best,
AyVee


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening--

AyVee--I'll contribute some copies of "Devil Moon" that are in my closet. Let me know!

Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Awesome! Thanks, Dana.

Send me a message at authorallurevansanz at gmail.

If there's any cause you feel strongly about, I'll try to match your giveaway to it. I'm putting the list of causes I have so far up on my blog today. I'm still getting permission from the charities to link to them (which I don't think I have to do for just a link to their site, but it seems like a nice thing).

http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/2011/04/may-awareness-updates.html

Thanks again! You're wonderful.

All my best,
AyVee


----------



## seventhspell

Hello
I can't believe I have only just seen this post!
Put it down to writing and trying to market at the same time, result, no sleep 
I would love to join this little community.
My books are fantasy romance, you will find more about them on my website http://www.tessastokes.info where you can read four chapters of the first book free. I do also reply to readers who email me from that site.
I blog at [URL=http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot]http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com[/url]
and twitter as seventhspell

I think the best thing about being an indie is that you are in direct contact with your readers, the traditional route seems so impersonal and long now.
When someone says in a review they want more of your work its so nice, it feels as if you are really reaching your readers, and that can happen with kindle or e-book in general.
Thank you for starting this thread. 
I will be looking up books and authors on this thread, in the meantime if anyone is looking for a romantic, magical, mysterious, story with lovely characters try The Seven Spell Saga, three books in the series on kindle and smashwords at .99 cents and a limited edition of the first two books combined for summer 2011, at .99 cents.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon!

I'm about bleary-eyed from working on a newsletter. Good thing I don't have to pay anyone to do this promotion stuff. I couldn't afford it!

Tessa--welcome! Your site is beautiful. All those lovely English stones and greenery. I live in the asphalt jungle of LA and long for green places. Your books sound, well, spell binding! You'll find we're a friendly crew.

Hope everyone is having a good day.  

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> I live in the asphalt jungle of LA and long for green places.
> 
> Dana


That would explain why going out in your jammies and slippers produced an audience, Dana! 

Welcome, Tessa!


----------



## Chicki

https://www.facebook.com/MadameLayDeBug#!/thenookhood

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Chicki

I'm still ROTFLing!

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2011/04/are-you-dense.html

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Dana, all you Californians, and the rest of us who aren't so lucky:

It's been a wonderful week for 2 reasons:

1. Kinderati posted an interview with moi and featured Black & White, my romantic suspense/ legal thriller at:

http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal.html

It's my first interview ever, and I'm really excited about Kinderati posting it and people reading it AND saying nice things! It resulted in a huge blip in sales (huge for me). So far I've had the biggest month since I posted in Jan. It's been steadily increasing. I sold 34 copies prior to April 14 then 27 from Thursday until now. So yup, huge for me. It cost me nothing and it's really cool to see an interview with yourself that you didn't post yourself.

2. I'm posting this sitting at my computer in your neighboorhood (L.A.) visiting the most wonderful mouse in the world in plus 30 degree temps under waving palm trees and gentle breezes! I left home in a snowstorm with temps under zero...so yeah, life is great! I can't believe that you guys get any writing done in this wonderful climate! A 4 day park hopper pass isn't nearly enough! Disneyland is soooo cool! And I'm not even gonna have time to hit the beach. We're only here for 4 days on my daughter's school band trip, then we go back to the frozen tundra. Sigh...

Anyway, I hope that all of you have a wonderful week!!!

Here's to H.E.A.'s and no snow,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Chicki

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> 1. Kinderati posted an interview with moi and featured Black & White, my romantic suspense/ legal thriller at:
> 
> http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal.html


Great interview Nicki! You did a wonderful job for your first time. Congrats on the increased sales.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

@Chicki-- I got a kick out of Konrath's blog. Makes me feel vindicated for everything I've been thinking for ten years!

@Nicki Lynn--Welcome to So. Cal. and visiting The Happiest Place on Earth (unless you end up on Skid Row). Congrats on the interview. You're writing YA. Finding that crowd on the Internet is a whole different ball game. Have you posted stuff at Wattpad.com?

I'm launching my book for the spiritually curious this weekend. Here's my newsletter http://bit.ly/fo2l4s

"Ain't Love Grand?" has continued to ride the tide of sales from landing on the Bestseller list for Spiritual and Mental Healing. Best sales EVER. If your book has some sort of sub-theme that will break you out of the huge packs and onto a smaller secondary category list, I suggest you go for it.

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> If your book has some sort of sub-theme that will break you out of the huge packs and onto a smaller secondary category list, I suggest you go for it.
> 
> Love you muchly,
> Dana


An incredibly accurate quote, Miss Dana. I threw myself into Romantic Suspense. It's like "Find the 1933 penny out of this giant glass jar."


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

mamiller said:


> An incredibly accurate quote, Miss Dana. I threw myself into Romantic Suspense. It's like "Find the 1933 penny out of this giant glass jar."


Very apt analogy! I'm right there with you, just one more penny among thousands!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Thanks for taking the time out of your day to read my interview! You guys are really encouraging.

I'm not sure what I was thinking with the romantic suspense/legal thriller then YA. It just kind of happened. I will definately try watt.pad. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not really sure where the YA crowd hangs out. I'll have to do some research!

I rode "California Screamin" for the first time today! It was so much fun. Definately the best rollercoaster I've ever ridden. Same with being an indie. It's totally exciting!

Hoping for another perfect day tomorrow.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Jenna, never apologize for shameless promotion here! That's what we're all about. You definitely got my attention with this snippet. Very intense emotion in just a few lines. Love "Oz" references that immediately open our minds to archetypal identifications. You have officially been jotted on my latest check-it-out sticky note.

So, today is Sample Sunday, right? I offer for you reading delight the "Marry Me" scene from "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" up at fReado http://www.freado.com/book/7776/devil-moon-a-mystic-romance



Going off to pull weeds!

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## erinkern

Thank you so much for starting this thread! My romance, Looking for Trouble, was published last October and is $.99 on Amazon Kindle. Here's the blurb:

When Noah McDermott, owner of McDermott Construction, walks out into the bright morning sunshine, the last thing he expects is to get run over by a careless woman in a yellow Mercedes. His anger quickly fades into curiosity when the driver turns out to have endless legs and bottomless brown eyes.

Avery Price, daughter of a publishing millionaire, should have followed her instinct and kept driving instead of stopping at a dot on the map. But Trouble, Wyoming is growing on her and she needs a job - fast.

Lately, Noah's been going through office managers like people go through sticks of gum. He needs someone with a tough backbone to get his office organized. However, he did not want that someone to be the same woman who left her bumper imprint on his backside. As the two of them work together day after day, the sparks fly. Surely they can be professional and keep from acting on their attraction toward one another. As they spend more time together, Noah starts to get the feeling Avery isn't who she says she is. Is she just a girl looking for a change or is there more going on than she's telling him?

Avery quickly adapts to her new life in the picturesque town of Trouble. She has a job for the first time in her life and a boss who turns her on more than her ex-fiancé ever did. But did she make the right choice by leaving home or is she falling deeper into trouble?

The book was given 4 out of 5 hearts from The Romance Studio and is currently No. 2 on the Kindle bargain books bestseller list. Here's the book's listing on Amazon http://amzn.to/g7Aa8u

Erin Kern
more of me on the web:
www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com
www.faceboook.com/erinkern
twitter: erinkern04
goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4422007-erin-kern


----------



## Chicki

Hey, Erin! Glad you made it over here. I thought I gave you the link a while back ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening--

Another weekend wraps up. Hope it's been a good one for everybody.

@Erin--welcome. Your book sounds yummy.

Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

@ Jenna and Erin

Both of your books sound great. Thank you for sharing them.

Left a comment on Kinderati for you, Nicki. I hope it's a good promotion for you.

I filled out the form to see if it spikes me should they decide to do a story. I really need to get Murder Creeks numbers up for next month. ::grins::

UGH... I'm tired. Anyone else feeling tired as Spring hits? I blame allergies, the Project Awareness giveaway, and extreme promoting. I need to vacation by spending a few days doing nothing but writing.

lol Best,
AyVee


----------



## CJArcher

Great interview, Nicki.

And welcome to the newbies.  Jenna and Erin, your books sound great.  Good luck with them.


----------



## Chicki

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raising-Ebook-Awareness/104952999572416?ref=ts&sk=wall

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!  

I'm happy to report that my two historical/adventure romances, SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and WILD ANGEL remain in Amazon Kindle's Top 100 list for historical romance, as well as making appearances in the UK top 100 lists.    The sequels MY RUNAWAY HEART and WILD ROSES are doing great, too.  Thanks to all of you who have sampled and/or are reading my books!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

Chicki--ANOTHER FB page to like? Sure, why not?

Here's a few more if anybody is interested.

Amazon Kindle has over 800,000 viewers and is very busy http://www.facebook.com/#!/kindle

EReaderNewsToday http://www.facebook.com/#!/EreaderNewsToday

Breakout Books http://www.facebook.com/#!/BreakoutBooks

Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Anne Maven

Hi! I'm Anne and glad to be able to promote my novel here. 
It is called Full Circle and it is priced at $2.00. Here's a look at the story line -

_Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven stirred Richard Tyler with the deepest longing that he had felt for any woman. Mira breaks her "rules for men" and finally accepts that Richard is the one for her. Passionately happy with each other, neither expects their warm world to be wrecked so carelessly.

Heartbroken and betrayed, she runs far away where he will never find her again; where she would never have to give herself to another man and risk the same heartbreak.

They carry on with their lives,separately and as normally as possible with their families' support. The embers of love are fanned when they run into each other again unexpectedly. They start over as friends. Meeting Richard and talking to him allows her to find peace. She begins to live, specifically, date again.

Did Richard intend for this to happen?

Fate, families and conniving friends have plans that none of them dreams of. Annette, Greg and the rest of the gang provide comical insights, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk.
Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel of love, betrayal and the ultimate connection._

Here's the link 
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Circle-ebook/dp/B004V52HQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303151096&sr=1-1-catcorr
Any comments/suggestions are very welcome!
Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Thanks for the Facebook links Chicki & Dana! In honor of turning another year older this week (yikes! LOL), I've put Her Own Best Enemy on sale for $0.99, so I'm trying to spread the word.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Welcome Anne and Happy Birthday, Cynthia!

Dana


----------



## rosepressey

Happy birthday, Cynthia!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

Okay, I am about to embark on my personal Twitter Experiment.  I've been slow to get into that world, but my younger co-horts have pulled me in. Lately, I've notice almost every time I "tweet" I get new followers. I always wonder, "Why? Why would you want to follow me?" But, so be it. Yesterday I "tweeted" a couple books that I have been ignoring and have consequently suffered in sales. And guess what--sales!

Last week I read an interview at fReado about an Indie author who's been around quite a while (name escapes me). He isn't very active here anymore because he spends most of his time promoting at twitter. So, I'm going to set up some "tweets" for all the books and see what happens.

I'll let you know how the "experiment" turns out!

Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Back in the land of winter coats and mittens...sigh. I'm eating cottage cheese because I weighed myself thinking I lost weight after my trip to L.A. I walked alot (about 35 mi), but no such luck. The churros at Disneyland attacked and won hands down!

I like your twitter idea, and am very interested in the results. I'm good at Facebook but twitter is harder. Amanda Hocking describes herself as an obsessive tweeter. So yeah, I think you're onto something. Thanks for the tip.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I'm on twitter. I never know what to tweet about, though. LOL. And I don't want to just slam people with "buy my book" tweets. But I have seen quite a few new followers lately. I guess I worry that I'm uninteresting. 

And thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Tess St John

Dana, Please let me know how your Twitter experience goes...I'm trying to figure out whether to tweet or not to tweet.

This is a wonderful thread! I have my first book out now. Second Chances--A Historical Regency Romance priced at $2.99.

Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303236973&sr=1-1


----------



## Chicki

Facebook and Twitter and my main spots for promotion. Twitter is amazing, especially if you use Tweetdeck to post. There you can see who has mentioned you and who has retweeted your posts. You can also schedule your messages to post at certaint times of the day. I do all mine in the morning, and only go back to see if I've been mentioned or retweeted.

Three of my writer friends have a "retweet arrangement" going on. Since we all write in different genres and have different followers, this way all of our fans get to hear about the others' books!

I love Tweetdeck!

Chicki Brown


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Okay, I am about to embark on my personal Twitter Experiment....So, I'm going to set up some "tweets" for all the books and see what happens.
> 
> I'll let you know how the "experiment" turns out!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Dana


Welcome to Twitter, Dana! You'll luuuvvv it, and meet tons of fantabulous Tweeple too!!!

I'll look for you on there!!! I'm @ddscottromcom

Also, I wanted to give you all a quick shout-out and wave! I'm knee-deep in deadline for my mid-May release THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...

And all you Bootscootin' Readers and Fans will be beyond thrilled to know all the Bootscootin' gang is comin' along for my cozy ride!!! And what a wild, wild ride it is!!! Think Rachel Zoe meets a Bond, James Bond style US Marshal who's hotter-than-hot and on the trail of the Russian Mob who've just lost billions in a Madoff-style Ponzi-Scheme. Oh, and they get a little help from my Bootscootin Mom Squad...a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels.

I'll be free and clear from this Cozy Cash deadline by next Tuesday 4/26, but I'll be popping in and out 'til then.

Cheers to all of you!!! I can't wait to catch-up on all your news!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Okay, I am about to embark on my personal Twitter Experiment. I've been slow to get into that world, but my younger co-horts have pulled me in. Lately, I've notice almost every time I "tweet" I get new followers. I always wonder, "Why? Why would you want to follow me?" But, so be it. Yesterday I "tweeted" a couple books that I have been ignoring and have consequently suffered in sales. And guess what--sales!
> 
> Last week I read an interview at fReado about an Indie author who's been around quite a while (name escapes me). He isn't very active here anymore because he spends most of his time promoting at twitter. So, I'm going to set up some "tweets" for all the books and see what happens.
> 
> I'll let you know how the "experiment" turns out!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Dana


What's your twitter handle, Dana, so I can follow you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just starting to promote my new anthology. Actually, it's my first anthology and I've priced it at 99 cents for a limited time.



A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.


----------



## jesscscott

Thanks for this thread! I write alternative romance.



*THE DEVILIN FEY:* A novella of two stories, featuring an incubus and succubus.

Story #1 (_The Devilin Fey_) features a demure young woman unleashing the "devil in" her, through the intimacy with an incubus.

Story #2 (_Tongue-Tied_) features a voyeuristic succubus driven by jealousy and a dangerous fixation.

=====

I'm currently cleaning up the final draft of _Rockstar _(contemporary fiction / bromance / non-explicit BDSM): http://www.jessink.com/rockstar.htm

=====

I love the 'lists' feature on Twitter 

* Twitter = www.twitter.com/jesscscott


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I think I'm going to have to check out Tweetdeck, Chicki. I've been resisting, but it sounds like there are a lot of useful features to it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I've enjoyed the discussion about Twitter. Dana, I'm looking forward to seeing how your experiment plays out. 

You can follow me @miriamminger

My Facebook fan page is: http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

If you'd like to drop by, followers and likes would be most appreciated.

Dana again, I think that's a great idea to tweet about books that haven't had their share of "air time."

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Cynthia Justlin said:


> I'm on twitter. I never know what to tweet about, though. LOL. And I don't want to just slam people with "buy my book" tweets. But I have seen quite a few new followers lately. I guess I worry that I'm uninteresting.


I'm the same Cynthia. I don't want to bore people with my life, lol. I also find following everyone's tweets is a nightmare and most of them are "buy my book" rubbish which is definitely not going to make me buy their book. It's nice to have the occasional interaction with followers on there but I don't think I could attribute many sales from my tweets. I have noticed a few visitors to my blog after I tweet about a new post though.


----------



## ajbarnett

I'm grateful for the opportunity to post some of my work here. 

I have 2 steamy, romantic-suspense novels available on Kindle - TREACHERY and WITHOUT REPROACH, both of them are included below. 
I now live in Spain, and both of these novels are set in deep Spanish countryside, where you hopefully taste the flavour of the real country. Both novels are rather dark and filled with mystery - and spice. 

As a side note, the cover for WITHOUT REPROACH is actually a shot of my villa.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

@AJ--"deep in the Spanish countryside". Sounds like heaven when you live near the 5 Freeway in LA!

Okay, as to the Twitter experiment. I must admit I don't have the yen to sit all day and just tweet. But, I'm beginning to see the value of finding people who are not writers and interested in things I am writing about. This is most especially true of my new book which deals with spirituality, energy healing and prayer. How do I find those people? So, I am "tweeting" and using #marks and I am picking up some new Followers who are in that world.

I am trying to be entertaining in my remarks rather than simply hawking my books. I'm also having more fun on Facebook by making social commentaries or just being more me.

I will be "following" more of you!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay, as to the Twitter experiment. I must admit I don't have the yen to sit all day and just tweet.


That's the good thing about using Tweetdeck, Dana. I type my posts in advance in Word so I can just highlight, copy and paste them into Tweetdeck. Since you can tell Tweetdeck when to send each tweet, you can post them all at once in the morning and forget about it. It's amazing!

I usually go back around lunchtime to see if anyone mentioned me or retweeted my posts. Then I check it again in the evening. Takes about ten minutes tops.

Another great thing about Tweetdeck is that if you want to retweet certain people, you can set it up to show their tweets in a separate column and you don't have to search through all those messages to find theirs.\

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning--
> 
> @AJ--"deep in the Spanish countryside". Sounds like heaven when you live near the 5 Freeway in LA!
> 
> Okay, as to the Twitter experiment. I must admit I don't have the yen to sit all day and just tweet. But, I'm beginning to see the value of finding people who are not writers and interested in things I am writing about. This is most especially true of my new book which deals with spirituality, energy healing and prayer. How do I find those people? So, I am "tweeting" and using #marks and I am picking up some new Followers who are in that world.
> 
> I am trying to be entertaining in my remarks rather than simply hawking my books. I'm also having more fun on Facebook by making social commentaries or just being more me.
> 
> I will be "following" more of you!
> 
> Dana


Dana, look in Who To Follow and click on interests. Type in your interests and you'll find tons of people to follow. A lot will follow back.

For those of you who are afraid of losing conversations, create lists of those people you want to talk to. You can also "favorite" people.

@mentions is your best friend. I check that and retweets most often. That way I never miss a tweet I want to follow.


----------



## CJArcher

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dana, look in Who To Follow and click on interests. Type in your interests and you'll find tons of people to follow. A lot will follow back.
> 
> For those of you who are afraid of losing conversations, create lists of those people you want to talk to. You can also "favorite" people.
> 
> @mentions is your best friend. I check that and retweets most often. That way I never miss a tweet I want to follow.


I use @mentions but not those other features. I'll have to check them out, thanks Margaret.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Loving all the Twitter info!  

Miriam Minger

@miriamminger


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> That's the good thing about using Tweetdeck, Dana. I type my posts in advance in Word so I can just highlight, copy and paste them into Tweetdeck. Since you can tell Tweetdeck when to send each tweet, you can post them all at once in the morning and forget about it. It's amazing!
> 
> I usually go back around lunchtime to see if anyone mentioned me or retweeted my posts. Then I check it again in the evening. Takes about ten minutes tops.
> 
> Another great thing about Tweetdeck is that if you want to retweet certain people, you can set it up to show their tweets in a separate column and you don't have to search through all those messages to find theirs.


I'd loved finding you all on twitter! Thanks, Dana and Chicki, you just gave great suggestions. I'm such a newbie at it myself. I made sure to follow you and the links I saw. If anyone is interested, my twitter is @tiphaniethomas1

Tiph


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I rarely use my Twitter, but I think I'll start using it more often. My experience was that it was only for retweet promo stuff for friends and trying to sell my book. I guess I'll have to start using it to chat again...though when I tried before...nothing ever happened. LOL It was like, talking to m'self. Haha.

http://twitter.com/#!/AllureVanSanz

There's my twitter if anyone wants to help save me from myself. LOL

Best,
AyVee

Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

This twitter info is very instructive. Tomorrow I will get on TweetDeck for sure. I think I may have friended the wrong Margaret Lake. Sigh. I'm SupernalDana.
I still have so much to learn. I've got to go back and study what Margaret said about finding people.

Still, I'm hobbling along. L.C. Evans wrote the most wonderful review for "Ever-Flowing Streams" and I just received a note that "Ain't Love Grand?" is going to be featured this weekend at getmoreebooks.blogspot.com (I think that's the name of it.) Anyway, I find myself yearning for a spot of Pixel of Ink. Some people are just never satisfied, am I?

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> This twitter info is very instructive. Tomorrow I will get on TweetDeck for sure. I think I may have friended the wrong Margaret Lake. Sigh. I'm SupernalDana.
> I still have so much to learn. I've got to go back and study what Margaret said about finding people.
> 
> Still, I'm hobbling along. L.C. Evans wrote the most wonderful review for "Ever-Flowing Streams" and I just received a note that "Ain't Love Grand?" is going to be featured this weekend at getmoreebooks.blogspot.com (I think that's the name of it.) Anyway, I find myself yearning for a spot of Pixel of Ink. Some people are just never satisfied, am I?
> 
> Love you muchly,
> 
> Dana


I got your follow, Dana. I followed you. I remembered you were SupernalDana. Then I got an email that you followed me. @margaretannlake The other one is a lake with a great hiking trail in WA. 

Another way to find people to follow is after you click follow, sometimes other people will pop up on that same page. You can follow them and again, a lot of times they will follow you back. You never know who out of the people you follow will retweet you to their followers who then might (heavens, what a concept) buy a book.


----------



## mamiller

And then there is #FF (Which took me forever to realize meant "Friday Follow"  ).  I will #FF everyone I recognize from here.  Thanks to Margaret for teaching me the ways of the Force.

I'm @MaureenAMiller.  I don't always tweet with great eloquence and flair...but I tweet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> And then there is #FF (Which took me forever to realize meant "Friday Follow" ). I will #FF everyone I recognize from here. Thanks to Margaret for teaching me the ways of the Force.
> 
> I'm @MaureenAMiller. I don't always tweet with great eloquence and flair...but I tweet!


And don't forget #ww (writers wednesday) and #samplesunday. 

I didn't pick up any new followers yesterday so I went to a couple of historical romance blogs and followed some of their followers. Now I have another half dozen followers in my mailbox.

It's all baby steps but those baby steps can add up.


----------



## BellaStreet

Dana,

This is part of the beauty of being an indie author. We help promote each other, we all sell more. I have found so many great indie authors here. I'm happy, my Kindle is happy. It's win win!! Thank you for this wonderful opportunity!

I just released a paranormal romance entitled Kiss Me, I'm Irish for 99 cents on Kindle (http://tinyurl.com/3ofxk84).

A reader left a great review:

"I loved this story! Bella Street has told a tale spanning many centuries as her main character, feisty Emily Musgrave of Cornwall, takes an unexpected trip to the future. Plopped smack dab into the middle of a quick getaway scene with singer Liam Jackson and his quirker sister Tinker, Emily faces a whole new world . . . and all that comes with it. From riding behind Liam on a roaring contraption called a "motorcycle" to modern conveniences like hot running water and laundromats, Emily tags along with the unusual siblings as they make their way to Nashville and all the promises of Music City. But secrets revealed put the three at odds, even as a few other "appearances" by those from the past pop up here and there. This would make a GREAT movie, complete with a Celtic/blue grass soundtrack! Bring it on!"


----------



## Tess St John

Great to see this thread!!!  I do love romance.

My new historical Second Chances launched yesterday...was a whirlwind kind of day!  But I got a review last night on SW, from someone I don't know...she gave me 4 out of 4 stars!  I was thrilled.

Here's what she said:

This is a well-written Regency that really grabbed me in the first chapter and brought tears to my eyes. It did have a predictable ending that didn't have the emotional intensity found at the beginning, but it was still a lovely read. Looking forward to more works from this author.


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DDScott

For all you John Locke fans...yes, *"the" Superstar Kindle Author John Locke - whose FOLLOW THE STONE, in my not so humble opinion, is one of the best romances ever - is my blog guest today at The WG2E!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-john-locke

And he'll be fielding all your questions and comments all day long!

So c'mon over and chat!!!*


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

How far would _YOU_ go to hide your past from the one you love? If you're ready for a story of mature love, Revelations is the just the book you've been waiting on. Coming clean *can* break the generational curse of Domestic Abuse.

Melanie has finally met the man of her dreams after a lifetime of tragic loss. But a shameful family secret is holding her back from getting too deeply involved. On the brink of nearly losing this glorious chance for happiness, Melanie learns that sometimes it is only after our darkest secrets are revealed, can we finally be free to discover the light of true love.

Thank you for your consideration,
Pamela


----------



## mamiller

This sounds really good, Pamela. And I like your "call name". It makes me smile. 

Here's the link to your book, just in case. http://www.amazon.com/Revelations-ebook/dp/B004PLO8OO


----------



## CJArcher

DDScott said:


> For all you John Locke fans...yes, *"the" Superstar Kindle Author John Locke - whose FOLLOW THE STONE, in my not so humble opinion, is one of the best romances ever - is my blog guest today at The WG2E!
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-john-locke*


Great interview, D.D. John seems like such a gentleman.

A big hello to all the new authors to this thread.


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks, CJ!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey all--

Waving to Tess, Bella and Pamela!

I haven't tweeted much today, but my strategy to find the "spiritual" folks seems to be working. I am now being followed by Dannion Brinkley, no less.

So, how should I spin this latest development. My old high school boyfriend is posting pictures of me on his Facebook page from plays I was in. They pop up on my wall. I can't decide if I should play this up or just let them drift in obscurity. I can't decide if it is charming, humiliating or just stupid. My baseline question is, how can turn these pictures into book sales?

Whattdoya think?

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey all--
> 
> Waving to Tess, Bella and Pamela!
> 
> I haven't tweeted much today, but my strategy to find the "spiritual" folks seems to be working. I am now being followed by Dannion Brinkley, no less.
> 
> So, how should I spin this latest development. My old high school boyfriend is posting pictures of me on his Facebook page from plays I was in. They pop up on my wall. I can't decide if I should play this up or just let them drift in obscurity. I can't decide if it is charming, humiliating or just stupid. My baseline question is, how can turn these pictures into book sales?
> 
> Whattdoya think?
> 
> Dana


Hi, classmates. Did you ever think this former nerdy girl would turn into an international best selling author? Check out my website to see what I've been up to. And thanks (insert idiot's old BF's name here) for posting these pictures. What a trip down memory lane!


----------



## mamiller

Margaret, it's fantastic!!    And you are and always will be beautiful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Margaret, it's fantastic!!  And you are and always will be beautiful!


Nah, just a master of subtle snark.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Now following Sibel and Allure.    

@miriamminger

Isn't that wild about Amazon.de?  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

Its so great to see this thread still going strong. I am just glad authors are still writing romances period  

And by the way, Germans lurrrve romance novels


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Now following Sibel and Allure.
> 
> @miriamminger
> 
> Isn't that wild about Amazon.de?
> 
> Miriam Minger


Are we going to get 70% there, too? And another BBOS to obsess over the first of every month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Its so great to see this thread still going strong. I am just glad authors are still writing romances period
> 
> And by the way, Germans lurrrve romance novels


Long Live Romance!!!

Thanks, Atunah. That's good to know.


----------



## Gina Black

I can't find the romance category at the Amazon.de site. Anyone? Wanted to see who the bestsellers are there. 

And what's a BBOS?

And wishing many sales for all of us in this new market. Does anyone know how popular the Kindle is in Germany?


----------



## Atunah

Here is the english speaking romance category. There seem to be more foreign language kindle books at the moment then german it looks like. Unless I am missing something

http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_17?rh=n%3A530484031%2Cn%3A%21530485031%2Cn%3A530886031%2Cn%3A567135031%2Cn%3A579956031%2Cn%3A647895031&bbn=579956031&ie=UTF8&qid=1303443486&rnid=579956031

There is a small german section under Belletristik (fiction), look for "Liebesromane" to find Romance


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gina Black said:


> I can't find the romance category at the Amazon.de site. Anyone? Wanted to see who the bestsellers are there.
> 
> And what's a BBOS?
> 
> And wishing many sales for all of us in this new market. Does anyone know how popular the Kindle is in Germany?


BBOS is the beige bar of shame that shows up the first of every month until you have a sale.


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, Dana...not sure what I would do in you spot!!!!  Yamma!  Please let us know what you plan to do!


----------



## Gina Black

@Atunah Thank you for the link! And the translation. What an interesting list. 

@Gertie Ahhhh. Indeed it is. I cringe when I see that. Thanks for explaining the acronym.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you, Sibel, for starting the Germany thread.


----------



## Chicki

sibelhodge said:


> I've started a promo thread for romance authors on Kindle German forums... http://www.amazon.de/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2GSZQCKNBOV5W&cdThread=Tx2NN87HMQKAECR&displayType=tagsDetail


You're on the ball, Sibel! Thank you.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Atunah for giving us the link to the romance category.

Thanks Sibel for starting that thread--it so great to see our books available to more countries.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Sibel. I posted two of mine for now.


----------



## authorednah

I'm new to kindle boards, so here goes my first post. I have a romance with elements of suspense on kindle and other e-books for $1.99 for a limited time only.

I don't know how to post trailers here yet, but here's the link to SLOW BURN trailer, so you can see what it is all about 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/JSW1GjsIrwI

Ednah Walters
http://ednahwalters.blogspot.com/
http://enwalters.blogspot.com/
http://www.ednahwalters.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

authorednah said:


> I'm new to kindle boards, so here goes my first post. I have a romance with elements of suspense on kindle and other e-books for $1.99 for a limited time only.
> 
> I don't know how to post trailers here yet, but here's the link to SLOW BURN trailer, so you can see what it is all about
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/JSW1GjsIrwI
> 
> Ednah Walters
> http://ednahwalters.blogspot.com/
> http://enwalters.blogspot.com/
> http://www.ednahwalters.com/


If you look above the smileys when you are writing your post, you'll see "youtube" is the first icon on the left. Click that then past the link in between.


----------



## Chicki

It's about time you got here, Ednah! Folks, Ednah is one of critique partners. We've known each other for years, but because we live on opposite ends of the country we'd never met until last year when she came to Atlanta on vacation.

E, did you see the link to the romance thread Sibel started at the new Amazon German store? You can go there and leave a blurb about your book. Just scroll down in the messages until you see it.

Welcome, girl!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96


----------



## authorednah

Thanks, Margaret.  Hmmm, I wonder if I'm imbedding a wrong link. I tried doing that, you know, inserting between youtube linky-html-thing and it said someting about youtube link being invalid. 

Thanks for fixing it.

Chicki, thanks for the welcome.  Already went to the Germany thread and added my books.  You guys are amazing. Now I need to figure out how you guys add picture covers to your signature, what youtube code to use...and so on.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hello again! So I'm back in the land of MUD now, and missing So-Cal like crazy! What can I say - it was a magical 4 days!

It looks like today is gonna be a good day! Chicki Brown is featuring my book today on her blog at:

http://www.sisterscribbler.blogspot.com

Now that is exciting! I just went over to check it out, and it was amazing. I scrolled through her blog, and found some really good books over there. Now I have to go check out Amazon so I can get myself a nice Easter prezzie that doesn't have any calories (but what goes along with reading my Easter prezzies just might...as in eating chocolate while I read).

So here's a great big *** Chocolate Easter Bunny *** for Chicki. Thanks for your help.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Chicki

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> my Easter prezzies just might...as in eating chocolate while I read).
> 
> So here's a great big *** Chocolate Easter Bunny *** for Chicki. Thanks for your help.


You're welcome, Nicki. And I loooove chocolate ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96


----------



## Chicki

BTW, this is my new blog that Nicki is talking about. The blog I've written since 2006 is still up at www.chicki663.webs.com, if you're bored and want to take a look. ROTFL!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96


----------



## Gertie Kindle

authorednah said:


> Thanks, Margaret. Hmmm, I wonder if I'm imbedding a wrong link. I tried doing that, you know, inserting between youtube linky-html-thing and it said someting about youtube link being invalid.
> 
> Thanks for fixing it.
> 
> Chicki, thanks for the welcome. Already went to the Germany thread and added my books. You guys are amazing. Now I need to figure out how you guys add picture covers to your signature, what youtube code to use...and so on.


You can't use the "embed" link. Just copy the url and paste that. Great trailer. Good music, good visuals.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning,

Wow, so much going on! I just now opened my email from Kindle about Amazon.de. Am I supposed to do something to get my books over there or is it automatic? I've been trying to learn Twitter and other stuff. I need to be like that movie "Multiplicity" and clone myself. Of course, the 5th copy will be a real dim-wit.

Thanks Sibel for starting the Germany thread. You are always ahead of the curve.

As for my Facebook outing. There are more pictures to come, I'm sure. I was quite the drama star in high school. I've just joined the party on my old boyfriend's wall and deleted the pictures on my wall. It just looks too dorky. This business of FB bringing people back into your life after 40 years is certainly the fodder for some fun books.

BTW, "Ain't Love Grand?" sales seem to be solely driven by being in the top 10 Spiritual & Mental Healing List. I've been thinking back on some of the stuff I picked up from agent Donald Maass and his lectures on writing the Breakout Novel. His viewpoints and are worth considering.

http://www.amazon.com/Writing-Breakout-Novel-Donald-Maass/dp/158297182X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303496469&sr=1-1

Have a lovely day!

Dana


----------



## Atunah

http://www.amazon.de/Dana-Taylor/e/B003APUQ6U/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Your books are there already Dana. . I think you have to do something with your author page. Not being an author, I have no clue how you work it. Bio and pic I guess?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wow! Thanks!  Who knew?

You know, I think Amazon is the GREATEST!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Atunah said:


> http://www.amazon.de/Dana-Taylor/e/B003APUQ6U/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0
> 
> Your books are there already Dana. . I think you have to do something with your author page. Not being an author, I have no clue how you work it. Bio and pic I guess?


 Wellll, I've been trying to put my profile info in there, and had to keep going back and forth to the translator in Dictionary.com to figure out what it was saying. Finally got it done though. Was für ein Erlebnis!!

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
_*Hollywood Swinging*_
*COMING MAY 1st TO KINDLE AND NOOK!*
YouTube trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## Atunah

I think google does ok with the translating. As long as you get the gist of it I think you'll be ok. I am german so if there is a word I can help with I'll do it. Its just that I am for some reason really bad at translating. I mean translating in a correct grammar kind of way if you know what I mean. There are a few others on the board I saw that are a lot better at it then I am.

Some of the reason is that I do not write or read any german at all and haven't much for 15 years. So it takes time to get into the wonder that is the german language. Although sometimes I do miss the really long words the german langage has  

English is so much easier. 

It will be really interesting to see how Romance does on the Kindle in Germany. Its all still very new there, so I think we need a few months to see the trends there.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

mamiller said:


> This sounds really good, Pamela. And I like your "call name". It makes me smile.
> 
> Here's the link to your book, just in case. http://www.amazon.com/Revelations-ebook/dp/B004PLO8OO


Thanks Maureen. I chose that call name because everyone says I smile all the time. And there must be 395 people out there who grabbed it before me so I'm smiley396.

And I really like your signature. I've got to try to play with my signature and try to put my link next to the picture of my book cover. I like the way yours is set up.

And I'm really excited that our books are gonna be offered on amazon.de . It just so happens that part of my upcoming book is set in Germany where I was born when my dad was in the army. I'm working on the cover and title now, but the book is basically finished. Much success to you all.

Pamela


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Following you as well Miriam!

I know I've missed some people. Slap me around or give me your handle for Twitter. 

I love that there's an Amazon.de now. How cool is that? So many Germans speak English...it makes me feel like a doof for not being able to return the favor. Maybe I should look into Rosetta Stone.

Thank Atunah for the words for fiction and romance. What about Urban Fantasy? I'd love to know how to search for that.

BTW.. I'll be doing a give-away on Sunday for some free stuff! It's Sunday...so I know the amount of people around to visit is going to be low, but I've been trying to do more visitations on blogs. And I'll host anyone who wants a new place to post from now until May 5th.

Hope everyone is well.. I gotta get back to editing so I can have another new release soon. ::grins::

Best,

AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

Ok, totally new here so please forgive any newbie mistakes! I'm still stumbling around, trying to get my bearings. I've been overwhelmed by the sheer number of posts and people around here! I could spend YEARS wading through all this great stuff!

So, a little about me: I write for Harlequin Superromance and Harlequin Romantic Suspense. I recently pubbed my first ebook A RED HOT MESS and so here I am! My little novella is around 38,000 words and it's a hot contemporary. I just finished a vampire novella that is very spicy and I hope to have it uploaded by the end of the weekend. 
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mess-Short-Sassy-ebook/dp/B004UB4LZ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303515089&sr=8-1

Well, thanks! Oh! and I'm also a cover artist! I designed my cover art for A RED HOT MESS.

Thanks for letting me have the floor for a minute!

Oh, and any tips or advice you wanna give to the "newb" would be greatly appreciated!

Kim


----------



## mamiller

smiley396 said:


> Thanks Maureen. I chose that call name because everyone says I smile all the time. And there must be 395 people out there who grabbed it before me so I'm smiley396.
> Pamela


If Pamela has 395 happy people out there before her, then Kim, do you have 2771 Sidneys out there before you?  Welcome aboard! I love romantic suspense!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sidney2772 said:


> Ok, totally new here so please forgive any newbie mistakes! I'm still stumbling around, trying to get my bearings. I've been overwhelmed by the sheer number of posts and people around here! I could spend YEARS wading through all this great stuff!
> 
> So, a little about me: I write for Harlequin Superromance and Harlequin Romantic Suspense. I recently pubbed my first ebook A RED HOT MESS and so here I am! My little novella is around 38,000 words and it's a hot contemporary. I just finished a vampire novella that is very spicy and I hope to have it uploaded by the end of the weekend.
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mess-Short-Sassy-ebook/dp/B004UB4LZ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303515089&sr=8-1
> 
> Well, thanks! Oh! and I'm also a cover artist! I designed my cover art for A RED HOT MESS.
> 
> Thanks for letting me have the floor for a minute!
> 
> Oh, and any tips or advice you wanna give to the "newb" would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Kim


Hi, Kim and welcome.

You'll want to got the stickied thread at the top of the Writers Cafe about adding book links to your siggy. Very good instructions there.

Also, you might want to set up an author control page. This is different from your Amazon Author Central Page. That thread might be stickied, too. It's a very useful promotional tool when posting on facebook and twitter.


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Hi! Thanks for posting this thread. I am a Harlequin Blaze author, but I am writing indie paranormal/erotic novellas and mysteries and loving it  Fun to find a thread and community here for romance writers. 

Sam


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for setting up the thread on the Amazon.de site, Sibel!  I added a post, but was unable to do a link to my books for some reason (perhaps because the prices are not currently listed).  Has anyone tried adding tags there yet?

Btw, is there also a thread on the Amazon UK site?  

Plan to join in the fun at theromancesreviews.com, too!  I appreciate so much all the promo tips.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## ajbarnett

Thought I'd just jump in and post my books. 

WITHOUT REPROACH and TREACHERY are both romantic suspense, with a handy dose of 'steam'.


----------



## Rhonda Helms

Yay, this is great! My superhero romantic comedy, Super Zero, is on sale now.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Finally, I joined the ranks of all the great romance authors here who have been so helpful! My book is officially published, and I had a great first day of sales. It's a definitely a very exciting and busy time. I'd love if you downloaded the sample of my novel on your Kindle! Heart Stealer is a sexy, heartwarming novel of an unlikely duo as they navigate love, acceptance, and redemption. I believe you will enjoy it!

With the release, now I know how busy you all stay. I have still two interviews to do from last week that I haven't had time for. If you're interested, I did a great interview with an up and coming blog, Across the Border. I'm sure she would love to do one for the authors here.

Hello to all the new authors here! I'm glad to see new faces: AJ, Kim, and Rhonda! @Sibel, thanks for letting us know about theromancereviews.com

Happy Easter to all!
Tiph


----------



## Harmonious

Hi,

Thanks for this opportunity. I am a British novelist and my new romantic comedy on kindle is called

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age
Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age



It's about Sally Lightfoot, a 50 year old widow unsure whether to age gracefully or disgracefully. A year after her husband's sudden death and stifled by suburbia, she goes out to lose her 'wididity' her born-again virginity, facing humiliation and rejection square on. It's sad but funny too. US readers are enjoying the 'undoctoredness' of the Brit humour in my indie published novel, ie not 'adapted' for a US audience, so a pavement is a pavement not a sidewalk.

I just got a comment from somebody in the US who said when she got to the (climactic!) final chapters her beloved cats had to wait to be fed till she reached the end!

"A beautiful life interrupted, then healed by the songs of Leonard Cohen." Blogcritic

"One minute this book has the reader laughing out loud, the next we are sobbing. We get what Sally has lost but we're also urging her to rediscover her sexuality and we root for her in her new potential love affair. Romantic, hilarious, engaging and highly perceptive, this is a finely written novel that deserves to be a bestseller." JACQUI LOFTHOUSE, The Writing Coach.

"I would recommend this book for reading and book clubs. It is insightful and delightful, full of thoughtful dialogue and exceptional clarity. Sally feels real, like a neighbor or a friend and that makes the story take on a presence of its own."
LESLIE WRIGHT, The Huffington Post, Blogcritics, Seattlepi, Tic Toc.

Stephanie Zia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks for setting up the thread on the Amazon.de site, Sibel! I added a post, but was unable to do a link to my books for some reason (perhaps because the prices are not currently listed). Has anyone tried adding tags there yet?
> 
> Btw, is there also a thread on the Amazon UK site?
> 
> Plan to join in the fun at theromancesreviews.com, too! I appreciate so much all the promo tips.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Yes, I added tags to a book on the DE site and asked the author to see if they showed. He said he didn't see any, but I think you have to be signed in to see them. I'll check to see if it worked and let you know.

There are tons of threads on the UK site. There's a thread for April Indie books in Kindle. I also post in books under 2.50 and under 1.00 in the fiction forum.


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Finally, I joined the ranks of all the great romance authors here who have been so helpful! My book is officially published, and I had a great first day of sales. It's a definitely a very exciting and busy time. I'd love if you downloaded the sample of my novel on your Kindle!


Woo hoo! Congratulations, Tiphanie! I just downloaded a sample.

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
*Hollywood Swinging*
*COMING MAY 1st TO KINDLE AND NOOK!*
*YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There are tons of threads on the UK site. There's a thread for April Indie books in Kindle. I also post in books under 2.50 and under 1.00 in the fiction forum.


Margaret, where are these threads you're talking about? My UK sales definitely need help ...

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*
*Coming MAY 1st  to Kindle and Nook!*
*YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## Chicki

Harmonious said:


> It's about Sally Lightfoot, a 50 year old widow unsure whether to age gracefully or disgracefully.


Since I'm a "woman of a certain age," that sounds like my kind of story! I just downloaded a sample.

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*
*Coming MAY 1st  to Kindle and Nook!**YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Woo hoo! Congratulations, Tiphanie! I just downloaded a sample.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> - Author of -
> *Hollywood Swinging*
> *COMING MAY 1st TO KINDLE AND NOOK!*
> *YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


Thanks so much, Chicki!! You're the best. I downloaded 'Have You Seen Her?' last week and can't wait to read. Your sales are great with it.


----------



## CJArcher

Hello to all the newbies.  Sounds like some great books coming out recently.

Thanks to Sibel for posting TRR promo opp.  I participated in their grand opening giveaway and had many more hits to my blog than usual so it was worth it for that.

I'm yet to investigate the German site.  it all looks too time consuming right now, lol.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wow, so much going on here! It's fast-and-furious! Can't keep up. Thanks, Sibel for the info on Romance Reviews, starting the Germany thread. If you guys think about it, you can plug this thread hither-and-yon. I put it up the Amazon Kindle page at Facebook. Maybe that's one reason there seems to be a leap here.

Anywhoo, welcome new people!

Tiphanie--congrats on your new release!
Stephanie--love your title and if your book is written with same droll manner of your post, it's got to be a winner.

Ain't Love Grand? is being featured this afternoon at Get More E Books http://www.getmoreebooks.blogspot.com/ I think I submitted information to Tracey over there and it has popped up. Check it out and see if it would be a good place to send a notice about your books.

On a personal note: I'm leaving town tomorrow to travel to OK to be with my husband through a surgery and then hopefully drag him back to CA with me. So, my presence may be noticeably less for a couple weeks. Carry on without me. I'm sure you will!

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> On a personal note: I'm leaving town tomorrow to travel to OK to be with my husband through a surgery and then hopefully drag him back to CA with me.


I'll be praying that all goes well for him.

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*
*Coming MAY 1st to Kindle and Nook!*
*YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Prayers for you and DH. Hopefully everything will be fine.

I went ahead and purchased something from the DE site and had the book sent to an Oxfam shop in Munich. From what I read they have a few hundred English language books there. I know from my friend that used to live in Italy that the ex-pats there were starved for US/UK books.

Now I can copy over my reviews the same as I did on the UK site and I'll be able to tag, too.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I added tags to a book on the DE site and asked the author to see if they showed. He said he didn't see any, but I think you have to be signed in to see them. I'll check to see if it worked and let you know.
> 
> There are tons of threads on the UK site. There's a thread for April Indie books in Kindle. I also post in books under 2.50 and under 1.00 in the fiction forum.


Thanks! I'll check further into the UK site. Do you have an address for the Munich oxfam site? I was just in Munich this last November with my DH. Also, how does one copy over reviews from one site to the other?

Speaking of DHs, I'll be thinking of you and yours, Dana.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> Tiphanie--congrats on your new release!
> Stephanie--love your title and if your book is written with same droll manner of your post, it's got to be a winner.
> 
> Ain't Love Grand? is being featured this afternoon at Get More E Books http://www.getmoreebooks.blogspot.com/ I think I submitted information to Tracey over there and it has popped up. Check it out and see if it would be a good place to send a notice about your books.
> 
> On a personal note: I'm leaving town tomorrow to travel to OK to be with my husband through a surgery and then hopefully drag him back to CA with me. So, my presence may be noticeably less for a couple weeks. Carry on without me. I'm sure you will!
> 
> Love you muchly,
> Dana


Thanks, Dana! Hope all goes well with the surgery. You will be missed, but I'm sure you'll be back soon.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Kim and welcome.
> 
> You'll want to got the stickied thread at the top of the Writers Cafe about adding book links to your siggy. Very good instructions there.
> 
> Also, you might want to set up an author control page. This is different from your Amazon Author Central Page. That thread might be stickied, too. It's a very useful promotional tool when posting on facebook and twitter.


Thanks for the tip! I tried to follow the linkmaker but for some reason the search function didn't find my Kindle books. I will try again tomorrow. Everything is still new!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kimberly Van Meter said:


> Thanks for the tip! I tried to follow the linkmaker but for some reason the search function didn't find my Kindle books. I will try again tomorrow. Everything is still new!


Kimberly, be sure to select "Kindle Store" on the left side of the drop down menu on the LinkMaker page.

Betsy


----------



## Gina Black

@Dana ... Wishing your DH a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks! I'll check further into the UK site. Do you have an address for the Munich oxfam site? I was just in Munich this last November with my DH. Also, how does one copy over reviews from one site to the other?
> 
> Speaking of DHs, I'll be thinking of you and yours, Dana.
> 
> Miriam Minger


I just tagged someone else on DE and I'm waiting to hear the results. I'll let you know.

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

Apparently, there is no shipping charge within Germany. I bought a book for 7.99 euros which translated to less than $12 USD. It's probably tax deductible as promotional expense. It wasn't easy to get through the purchase, but google translator was very helpful and the site is set up pretty much like US/UK. There are a couple of extra pages.

You can't copy reviews of your own books. You can only copy reviews you've done for other books. It's simply copy and paste. I go into my personal profile and pull up all the reviews I've done. It goes very quickly that way. I've done the same on the UK site.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

Thanks for the tip on the linkmaker (boy, do I feel silly!) I think I got it figured out. We'll see if it worked. Thanks for the warm welcome. The one thing I've noticed is that this site is difficult to navigate for a newbie. Lots of places to lose where you were. So if I disappear, I might be floundering in another thread but I'll find my way back eventually. LOL!

Nice to meet such an inclusive group. 

Kimberly V.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kimberly, be sure to select "Kindle Store" on the left side of the drop down menu on the LinkMaker page.
> 
> Betsy


Success! Yay! Thanks!

Kimberly V.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter

mamiller said:


> If Pamela has 395 happy people out there before her, then Kim, do you have 2771 Sidneys out there before you?  Welcome aboard! I love romantic suspense!


Thank you Mamiller. Actually, Sidney2772 has been my web name since I was 27 (and I was born in '72)  And now it's just easy to remember. LOL...

Good to be here. Still learning but I'm slowly getting the hang of things.

Kimberly V.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Checking in from Oklahoma City.

@Welcome, Kimberly. Your covers are fun! They have action. Interesting how that energy comes across.

Gertie, question--what is Ox-Fam? So, you're buying a book on DE so you can have  presence in the Germany Amazon store. Right? And you've done this in the UK, right? How are you making a presence?

In my world, Friday afternoon I had all five of my books sell, which was a first. Have you noticed more sales on Friday and Saturdays? I have.

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. Husband's surgery is Wednesday, so we are enjoying our time together. 

Have an excellent evening--

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> Checking in from Oklahoma City.
> 
> @Welcome, Kimberly. Your covers are fun! They have action. Interesting how that energy comes across.
> 
> Gertie, question--what is Ox-Fam? So, you're buying a book on DE so you can have presence in the Germany Amazon store. Right? And you've done this in the UK, right? How are you making a presence?
> 
> In my world, Friday afternoon I had all five of my books sell, which was a first. Have you noticed more sales on Friday and Saturdays? I have.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. Husband's surgery is Wednesday, so we are enjoying our time together.
> 
> Have an excellent evening--
> 
> Dana


I hope your hubby's surgery goes well, Dana.

Oxfam is a charity that does some great work in Third World Countries.

I've also noticed more sales on weekends. That's great that all of yours sold in 1 day. What a nice feeling.


----------



## Colette Duke

Observation about sales and genre: I also write in a genre I don't promote in public. So far I have one book out in that genre, and one science fiction romance story. The one that gets almost no promo is selling the pants of the SFR. Pun intended.

I love writing science fiction romance, though, so I keep writing it and hope that once I have some novel-length titles out they'll sell better than the short story (which is a free read on my site, so that could be why the sales aren't like the other book's).


----------



## AllureVanSanz

LOL. Oh my!

There's a ton of stuff going on. I'm gone for a couple of days and BOOSH...new authors everywhere. I enjoyed reading the blurbs and will definitely check out some of the books.

Congrats everyone, on just how prolific ya'll are.

I have a few books as well. Murder Creek is a paranormal/urban fantasy romance, getting great reviews. The first book in a series at only .99!!

Handling Gwen is a hot, short erotic read about the intrigue between a determined student and her sexy teacher.

Love Revisited: Davit and Jenova is another short erotic where I head back to my first two published characters (From the Ruins), and explore their love again...with a paranormal twist involving ghosts at the ancient ruins.

Also...for the new people, I'm going to be giving away a lot of swag and ebooks from authors, here and all over, for some great causes. I'll be posting more about this May 1st, but for now, keep your eyes open! A great way to discover new authors is to get their stuff for FREE!!
http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com
All my best,
AyVee


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> Checking in from Oklahoma City.
> 
> In my world, Friday afternoon I had all five of my books sell, which was a first. Have you noticed more sales on Friday and Saturdays? I have.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. Husband's surgery is Wednesday, so we are enjoying our time together.
> 
> Have an excellent evening--
> 
> Dana


Ohhh, Dana, lots of thoughts and prayers coming into the universe right now for both you and your hubby!

Okay...as far as your question...I used to notice quite a few more sales Friday thru Sunday each week....somewhere around double to triple what the rest of the week sold. But now that I've finally got my "sales long tail" going, I'm seeing a steady average across all seven days each week. Here's the scoop on "the long tail":

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ebook-sales-the-long-tail

And congrats, Dana, too on selling all five in one day...that was my first hint my long tail had officially started! You Go, Girl!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> Gertie, question--what is Ox-Fam? So, you're buying a book on DE so you can have presence in the Germany Amazon store. Right? And you've done this in the UK, right? How are you making a presence?


Oxfam is an international charitable organization that runs thrift shops throughout the world. They started out in England. The "Ox" is short for Oxford.

You can actually post in UK and DE forums without purchasing. That didn't used to be the case. You can't tag or review without purchasing. I've already copied reviews I've done of books I've read into the UK and I'll be doing the same in DE.

It took a while for the UK people to find the forums after they started getting their Kindles. Even less people are on the DE forums, but that will start building in a couple of months.

If you look at your six weeks sales reports, all those 35% royalties you've been getting for your $2.99 books have been coming from Germany, Japan and Australia. Now that Germany has its own store, we'll be getting 70% and they'll be reported separately.



> In my world, Friday afternoon I had all five of my books sell, which was a first. Have you noticed more sales on Friday and Saturdays? I have.


My weekend sales usually start on Thursday and go through Sunday, but since Sample Sunday, my Sunday sales have dropped considerably.



> Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. Husband's surgery is Wednesday, so we are enjoying our time together.
> 
> Have an excellent evening--
> 
> Dana


You'll let us know how it goes? I'm sure DH's surgery will go just fine.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> Checking in from Oklahoma City.
> 
> @Welcome, Kimberly. Your covers are fun! They have action. Interesting how that energy comes across.
> 
> Gertie, question--what is Ox-Fam? So, you're buying a book on DE so you can have presence in the Germany Amazon store. Right? And you've done this in the UK, right? How are you making a presence?
> 
> In my world, Friday afternoon I had all five of my books sell, which was a first. Have you noticed more sales on Friday and Saturdays? I have.
> 
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. Husband's surgery is Wednesday, so we are enjoying our time together.
> 
> Have an excellent evening--
> 
> Dana


Hi Dana! I'm so glad to hear you're getting to spend quality time with your hubs. Sounds so nice. Sit back and enjoy the next few days with nothing to worry about except each other. All will be well soon, I just know it. ::hugs:: Thinking of you both and sending you warm vibes.

I'm glad you asked the question about DE and UK. I'm totally lost as how to help promote myself there.

Best, 
AyVee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AllureVanSanz said:


> Hi Dana! I'm so glad to hear you're getting to spend quality time with your hubs. Sounds so nice. Sit back and enjoy the next few days with nothing to worry about except each other. All will be well soon, I just know it. ::hugs:: Thinking of you both and sending you warm vibes.
> 
> I'm glad you asked the question about DE and UK. I'm totally lost as how to help promote myself there.
> 
> Best,
> AyVee


Promote yourself on the Amazon UK and DE forums the same way you do in the Amazon US forums. There are several English Language threads in DE. I usually find the Kindle and Fiction forums the best place to promote.


----------



## mamiller

Dana, you know I'll be thinking about you. 

Allure, thank you for the 'follow' today.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

My publisher and I have lowered the price on the Kindle edition of The Hambledown Dream to 99 cents for a limited time only. If you were thinking of adding this to your device, now would be a great opportunity.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone,

My latest book is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads today and I would LOVE to have anyone who is willing to share the information on FB and/or Tweet. You can cut and paste this line:

Today on Daily Cheap Reads: Taking Love in Stride http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/04/26/taking-love-in-stride-contemporary-romance-99-cents/

Thank you all so very much!

~Donna~


----------



## deanfromaustralia

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> My latest book is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads today and I would LOVE to have anyone who is willing to share the information on FB and/or Tweet. You can cut and paste this line:
> 
> Today on Daily Cheap Reads: Taking Love in Stride http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/04/26/taking-love-in-stride-contemporary-romance-99-cents/
> 
> Thank you all so very much!
> 
> ~Donna~


Done - via Twitter  Here's the shortened link if anyone is after it http://bit.ly/hZKowT


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thank you, Dean!

~Donna~


----------



## Samantha Hunter

hi Kim! Nice to see you out there 

This is a nice community -- I'm enjoying poking around...

Sam


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just tagged someone else on DE and I'm waiting to hear the results. I'll let you know.
> 
> Oxfam-Buchshop
> Furstenfelder Strasse 7
> 80331 Munich, Deutschland
> 
> Apparently, there is no shipping charge within Germany. I bought a book for 7.99 euros which translated to less than $12 USD. It's probably tax deductible as promotional expense. It wasn't easy to get through the purchase, but google translator was very helpful and the site is set up pretty much like US/UK. There are a couple of extra pages.
> 
> You can't copy reviews of your own books. You can only copy reviews you've done for other books. It's simply copy and paste. I go into my personal profile and pull up all the reviews I've done. It goes very quickly that way. I've done the same on the UK site.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chicki

deanfromaustralia said:


> Done - via Twitter  Here's the shortened link if anyone is after it http://bit.ly/hZKowT


I just Tweeted it. Wishing you loads of sales!

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Coming MAY 1st to Kindle, Nook and Smashwords!*
*YouTube trailer: *  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## DonnaFaz

Chicki said:


> I just Tweeted it. Wishing you loads of sales!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> - Author of -
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> *Coming MAY 1st to Kindle, Nook and Smashwords!*
> *YouTube trailer: *  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


Thank you very, VERY much!

~Donna~


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Hmmm. My first kindleboards post. Please excuse me if I totally muck it up.

I just self-pubbed my first book this month and I'm pretty happy with my sales so far. Here it is:


She's about to get charmed...

Libby Fay's safe little life as a waitress at a posh New York boutique hotel implodes when Sheikh Rasyn Al Jabar, black-eyed and seductive, crashes into her world and swears that he loves her.

The powerful sheikh will do anything to prevent becoming the ruler of his North African homeland, including marrying a woman who is inappropriate to be queen. When he sees the beautiful, bubbly waitress, he knows that she is the perfect wife to help him avoid the throne-all he has to do is make her fall in love with him.

All her life, Libby has longed for the same loving, equal partnership her parents had-something she couldn't possibly have with a forceful sheikh who ignores all her objections. But Rasyn seems to be able to charm her into anything, including his bed. Soon, she finds herself on a plane to Abbas, transported into a fairy tale come true.

Unfortunately for Libby, a Cinderella is the last thing this Prince Charming wants.

I'm going to back in my writing cave and just listen to all the wisdom here now...

Teresa


----------



## DonnaFaz

Teresa, very hot cover! Congrats!

Thanks for your tweets and sharing, everyone. Taking Love in Stride was at #410 in the Kindle Store last time I looked. I love Daily Cheap Reads!

~Donna~


----------



## Alisha

Just tweeted, Donna! Love the cover!


----------



## mamiller

Love your cover, Donna! Congratulations on a great day!  

And Teresa, awesome cover as well!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Alisha said:


> Just tweeted, Donna! Love the cover!


Thank you! I've made Kindle's Movers & Shakers list (second time for this book). I'm at #33 at the moment. My sales rank was #398 last time I checked. This is so fun!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> My latest book is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads today and I would LOVE to have anyone who is willing to share the information on FB and/or Tweet. You can cut and paste this line:
> 
> Today on Daily Cheap Reads: Taking Love in Stride http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/04/26/taking-love-in-stride-contemporary-romance-99-cents/
> 
> Thank you all so very much!
> 
> ~Donna~


Tweeted you, Donna. Good luck.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Welcome Kim!

Dean, I hope the price reduction helps your sales. Best of luck with it, hope to get to read it.

Donna! Exciting! I'll tweet it for ya.

Gertie, thanks for the advice, you're awesome. This might be a stupid question but...do I have to make a purchase for these forums? Or are they forums like this one?

All my best,
AyVee


----------



## DonnaFaz

Thank you, Margaret and AyVee! I do appreciate it very much!

~Donna~


----------



## CJArcher

DonnaFaz said:


> Thank you! I've made Kindle's Movers & Shakers list (second time for this book). I'm at #33 at the moment. My sales rank was #398 last time I checked. This is so fun!
> 
> ~Donna~


Wow, that's awesome, Donna! What a ride you're on.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

AllureVanSanz said:


> Welcome Kim!
> 
> Dean, I hope the price reduction helps your sales. Best of luck with it, hope to get to read it.
> 
> All my best,
> 
> AyVee


I have my fingers crossed. It's shown some early promise but I still find myself holding my breath.


----------



## Kris Bock

I thought some of you indie publishers might be interested in my blog post today -- The Role of Agents in Self-Publishing

"Many people are astonished to hear that my agent approved and encouraged my decision to self publish Rattled, even though he thought he could sell it traditionally. Shouldn't agents be afraid that self-publishing will put them out of business?"

The answer might not be what you think.

http://chriseboch.blogspot.com/2011/04/role-of-agents-in-self-publishing.html


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm on Chicki's blog today.  http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/04/april-feature-10.html Thanks, Chicki!

It'd make me feel all special and stuff if you'd drop by and leave a comment.


----------



## jennifermalin

Hi everyone!

Catie Vargas was kind enough to interview me for her blog at http://www.forbiddenpassionsinterviews.blogspot.com/
Please drop by and say hello over there!

If anyone likes ghosts in their romance, I'm giving away Kindle copies of _Eternally Yours_ (blurb on Catie's blog) to three random people who comment on the interview on her blog this week.

Happy reading!
Jen


----------



## Tara Shuler

I just released a brand new paranormal romance yesterday. It's the first book in a series.

​Click Here to Get Your Copy of Shelter Now!​
_Alice is a young vampire going to high school for the first time at the age of seventeen at the behest of her eccentric mother. In many ways, she's more afraid of the human students than they would be of her. She feels lost and awkward in human society, but she soon develops a strong bond with the cousin of one of her classmates, nineteen year old Kai.

He is beautiful, but somewhat of an enigma with his unusual demeanor. She discovers a dark secret in Kai's life, and she instantly wants to shelter him from the pain he is experiencing.

Then she meets Maksim Augustine, the incredibly gorgeous guy who seems more like he should be a model than a high school student. She is overwhelmingly attracted to him phsyically, but her love for Kai causes her to continually push him away. Eventually, she discovers a dark secret about Max, too.

But Max's secret threatens to tear her entire world apart..._

I hope some of you will take a look!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Beautiful cover, Tara!

~Donna~


----------



## TheTimeBaroness

Hi, 
I'm a new Indie author and The Time Baroness is my book on Kindle. It's a romantic, time-travel adventure set in Jane Austen's England and it's only 99 cents. thanks so much for the space to share!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, Georgina! Welcome!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening from Oklahoma City,

Spent all day at the hospital. Husband got thru surgery okay. 

I sneaked a look at my Kindle, of course, checking the ratings as we all do (right?) I am amazed that sales are coming thru even when I'm not able to do any promotion. Seems like this Ebook thing is rising a wave. Edie Ramer posted on FB that she has sold 2,000 books this month. I'm nowhere near that, but I think it's a sign of the times and a sign of things to come.

Donna--your sales are really spinning now and I can remember last year when we first met, you were wondering when it would start happening.

So, onward and upward! You are part of the evolution of publishing.

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Nice cover and blurb, Tara!

Comment left, Colette! Chicki, I love your new blog!

Hello to Donna, congrats on your awesome sales.

Hi Teresa, love your cover! And welcome to all the other new people also!

And lastly, but not least, congrats to Sibel on great reviews.

Tiph


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

deanfromaustralia said:


> I have my fingers crossed. It's shown some early promise but I still find myself holding my breath.


That's really cool! I hope you many sales, too!!!


----------



## Chicki

sibelhodge said:


> Great site, Chick!


Thanks, Sibel! I just started that blog after being on Webs.com since 2006. Once I'm finished with the features, I'll go back to my regular blogging style.

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
_HOLLYWOOD SWINGING_
*Coming MAY 1st  to Kindle, Nook and Smashwords!*
*YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Spent all day at the hospital. Husband got thru surgery okay.


So happy to hear that he's all right!

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
HOLLY_*WOOD SWINGING*_
*Coming MAY 1st  to Kindle, Nook and Smashwords!*
*YouTube trailer*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2m1Lj1kyGM


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Thanks for the efforts Sibel. 

Dana - I hope your husband will be alright.


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Full review from Joyfully Reviewed posted on my indie novella, Two Perfect. I really like both of the reviews I have received so far -- they go into depth but don't give too much away (I hope!) This was my first "menage" story, and I enjoyed getting out of my comfort zone a bit.  It ended up being very comfortable, LOL.

Click on cover below or http://tinyurl.com/3ugvozg

Sam


----------



## Gina Black

@Dana glad to hear your husband is okay! Keep us posted when you can.

My news is that *The Raven's Revenge* got featured on The Frugal eReader website!

And now off to Costco. That keeps things real.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

@Dana I'm glad your husband is all right, too!

I had to share my first review from some lovely soul that brought my book named Amy. (I'm still working on a giveway, potentially).http://bit.ly/gDQeZJ

"Tiphanie Thomas did an excelling job at capturing the trials and tribulations of the budding love between Kayla and Randall. This story of two love-struck individuals trying to combine their two worlds -which were so far apart - was thoroughly entertaining. This novel really appeased the romance junkie in me, but I was even happier to see that the author brought in aspects of the main characters other personal conflicts as well. The long journey we see Kayla make from being a scared runaway to an independent successful woman is inspiring, and Randall learning how to rebuild a relationship with his father was down right tear-jerking. Go ahead and buy this book; you won't be disappointed."

*Happy Dance* I don't think I could ask for a better one from someone I don't know.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> "Tiphanie Thomas did an excelling job at capturing the trials and tribulations of the budding love between Kayla and Randall. This story of two love-struck individuals trying to combine their two worlds -which were so far apart - was thoroughly entertaining. This novel really appeased the romance junkie in me, but I was even happier to see that the author brought in aspects of the main characters other personal conflicts as well. The long journey we see Kayla make from being a scared runaway to an independent successful woman is inspiring, and Randall learning how to rebuild a relationship with his father was down right tear-jerking. Go ahead and buy this book; you won't be disappointed."


Congrats on the fantastic review, Tiphanie!

Dana, thinking of you and your hub--and glad all is going well.

Miriam Minger

P.S. My 2 historical romances SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and WILD ANGEL are still holding their own on Amazon Kindle's Top 100 lists for historical romance for both the U.S. and UK, so a whopping big thank you to all my new readers out there who are buying my books for the first time. Don't forget the exciting sequels, MY RUNAWAY HEART and WILD ROSES!


----------



## GretavdR

My novel, "Iron Admiral: Conspiracy", is a science fiction romance. I get the idea that the tag 'science fiction' puts some readers off. But if you can handle Star Wars, Star Trek and/or Avatar, you'll have no problem with my universe. And it has a hot admiral and a smart, tough heroine. This review was left on Smashwords. And no, it wasn't a relative or friend.

"This book is a winner. Science fiction action-adventure with a romance thrown in. Wonderful characters, intriguing world-building. Strong heroine interacting with a alpha military hero.
This might be the first in a space opera series. If so, this may be a series worth following. There is definitely a second book coming and I am definitely going to be looking for it."

Please - take a look.


----------



## CJArcher

Huge congrats on the lovely reviews, Tiphanie and Samantha. Getting those good reviews are a load off an author's mind. And a big welcome to all the newbies.

Dana, I hope your hubby is recovering from his surgery.

Miriam, I keep seeing your books near mine in the historical romance category. We seem to be following each other around. I've started studying the prices of the top 30 or so books in the Romance > Historical Romance category and the Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost category which are the 2 categories my ebook Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) appears on. I'll probably raise it from 99 cents to $2.99 on the 1st of May to see what happens. Most likely it'll drop out of the Top 100 but hopefully it'll earn as much if not more thanks to Amazon's higher royalty rate. It's an experiment and one I'm a bit nervous about, but I figured I need to experiment to see what works.

If anyone's interested, as of last night when I did this research, the Romance > F,F&G category top 30 books had an overwhelming representation of ebooks selling at 99 cents (17), followed by books over $5 which I lumped together (12).

The Romance > Historical category had 13 sales over $5, followed by 9 at $0.99 and 7 sales for ebooks priced between $2 and $2.99.

I think this data is important to understand our readership. Based on this (very) limited research I'd guess that paranormal romance readers aren't fussy about reading a 99 cent book but perhaps historical romance readers don't regard the cheaper book as having value. Or perhaps the historical romance readers prefer their existing favorite authors who are all trad published with higher prices. What does everyone think? Am I crazy for upping my price?


----------



## Guest

Hi all!

Just wondering if there's a thread like this to share Twitter names?

http://twitter.com/cameronbaylor

Disclaimer: I think I may have asked this before but I can't find the post!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Thanks so much, Miriam and CJ!! I love the review because I'm still having a hard time describing all that's in my novel and a reader does it so much better.

Wow, Miriam, it's awesome your books are doing so well.

Thanks, CJ! For the analysis on the books, as a former financial analyst, I love that. For my two cents, CJ, I would be willing to $2.99 for a book I thought I'd enjoy. That's still really cheap to me, though my expectations are somewhat raised. I hope your experiment goes well, and make sure to tell us how it pans out.

Cameron, I added you to my twitter.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Dana -- Glad to hear your hubby came through surgery okay!

Hello to all the newcomers in Indie Romanceland. 

And congrats to all those with great news! I always love hearing how well everyone is doing, so keep it coming!


----------



## Gina Black

CJ--for what it's worth, I raised my price from 99¢ to $2.99 on April 1. RAVEN is not as high on the bestseller list but it's still there (w00t!), and I've sold almost as many books. The money is so much better, I'm really glad I did it. 

Now if I could only write faster . . .


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening--

I love this thread. So much energy here.

@Tiphanie--great review. You couldn't have asked for better if your mother wrote it!

CJ--I think we're all struggling with the pricing. My two books at 99 cents are outselling the higher priced ones, but I'm not inclined to drop them all. Whenever I sell one copy at $2.99 I know it's worth 6 at 99 cents.

It's fun to see the authors from this thread on the "also purchased" lines.

Freado/Bookbuzzr has started a Facebook fan page http://www.facebook.com/FreadoWinBooks

You can upload excerpts for free at Bookbuzzr or participate in their programs for a fee. These guys keep trying various promotional things. Another place to be.

I got a new review today for "Ain't Love Grand?". She liked the book, but not the "religious elements." Ya can't please everybody, that's for sure!

Have a great evening.

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## rosepressey

I'm over at Bookin' It Reviews, talking about self-publishing. I'd love if y'all would stop by and say hi.

http://www.bookinitreviews.com/2011/04/why-i-went-self-published-with-author.html


----------



## jennifermalin

Dana, hope your husband is recovering quickly from surgery!

CJ and Diane, I want to thank you for stopping by and commenting on the interview with me on Forbidden Passions. I'm training for a new "day job," so I haven't been online promoting the way I'd like to be -- I was afraid no one would come by. Much appreciated!  

Jen


----------



## Atunah

I just read Wild Angel recently Miriam   and I liked it a lot. I'll have to read the sequel as it sounds really interesting and I liked the character in Wild Angel. 

That is one feisty heroine in Wild Angel  

Great to see all the romance authors dropping in.


----------



## CJArcher

rosepressey said:


> I'm over at Bookin' It Reviews, talking about self-publishing. I'd love if y'all would stop by and say hi.
> 
> http://www.bookinitreviews.com/2011/04/why-i-went-self-published-with-author.html


Just posted a comment. Awesome contest you have going, Rose. Win an ipad everyone!

Thanks everyone for their comments on my price experiment, particularly Gina. Our genres are similar so it's nice to see your results. You're another indie author I keep bumping into on the Also Bought lists for my books so maybe our readers have similar tastes. Anyway, I've decided I'll definitely raise the price of Honor Bound on May 1st so if anyone has thought about buying it, now's the time while it's still 99 cents. I'll keep this list posted with results in due course.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> I just read Wild Angel recently Miriam  and I liked it a lot. I'll have to read the sequel as it sounds really interesting and I liked the character in Wild Angel.
> 
> That is one feisty heroine in Wild Angel
> 
> Great to see all the romance authors dropping in.


Wow, Atunah, thanks so much!! Yes, Triona is pretty darned feisty. All of my heroines give the heroes a good run for their money.  That's the fun of it all!

Hope you enjoy Wild Roses, too. Maire O'Byrne is the most gentle-hearted of all of my heroines, but as courageous as a lioness.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

I am really curious about Maire's story. I liked her immediately. 

I think I said that in the Historical Romance thread in the other section, but I am just glad you authors are still writing romance in todays age. I know other genres are becoming more popular and I know that there is a stigma on authors and readers of romance so it can't always be easy. But we are still out there, the readers that love to be taken away and told a story and know in the end there is a HEA after all. 

The size of this thread is encouraging to me.


----------



## Miriam Minger

If you'd like to read a short, fun excerpt from SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT, Chicki Brown has graciously featured me on her blog: http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/04/april-feature-11.html?zx=194ec4477d3f6b03

Thanks, Chicki! Have a great weekend, everyone. Really enjoyed the royal wedding, didn't you?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

This morning, as I was searching through my craft binders for stuff on writing the male POV, I ran across this wonderful article from the ladies over at the Seekerville blog.

The best part is the excerpt from Dave Barry's book. Hilarious but SO true!

http://seekerville.blogspot.com/2009/10/writing-guy.html

Enjoy!

*Chicki Brown*
- Author of -
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Coming MAY 1st  to Kindle, Nook and Smashwords!*YouTube trailer: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Colette Duke

You guys have so much going on. I like popping in to this thread just to see how great everyone's doing.  Keep it up!

Ducking back out to get in some writing . . .


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello everybody!

Nurse Dana here. Thanks for your kind thoughts. Husband is moving slowly, but he's moving!

As far as my books go, PRINCESS ROBIN is sort of my step-child, the one I wrote for therapy. It's a piece of fluff and yet managed to get the most scathing 1 star review I've ever read! So, indulge me as I post this rather vindicating review that popped up this month. Sort of takes the sting out of "hysterically bad"!

After reading the one really negative review I found online, I was nervous to order the ebook. I was afraid that the historical inaccuracies (oops, Richard was gay?) might mean it was clumsily written and emotionally naive.

Instead, I found it to be an engaging read all the way through. It's quite the tour de force, actually. The story that (I believe I read somewhere) she wrote it to keep her mind occupied while caring for a dying parent is touching, too. Impressed me doubly.

I have read several of Dana Taylor's books and enjoyed them all. She always has a fresh voice and a way of seeing things that is mythic, yet also immediate and insightful. In "Princess Robin," she deftly weaves a tight and consistent plot line right along with the emotional and even spiritual insights of the characters.

The erotic scenes are portrayed with humor, romance and real understanding of intimacy, esp from a woman's point of view. Excellent job, overall!

The book was generously long, but I was still sad when it was over. 

Yeah, yeah, that's the ticket!

Have a lovely day--
Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I've missed so much! I'm so sorry (Dana, I'm so glad you're husband is doing well. Not that I'm surprised with you as his nursemaid) but I hope you will all understand why. May, and this last week of April, is busy because of May Awareness Project. If you're a donating author and see anything wrong with this schedule, please email me at [email protected]

Here is a list of all the giveaways going on for good causes starting May 6th. I can still add causes and donations if anyone would like to participate. We've got a few Indie authors already! I'll have the promotional page up soon on my website. Just getting website links and blogs from the authors still.

All Dates are in May:

6th - St. Jude's (http://www.stjude.org ) Introduction by Allure Van Sanz. 
Giveaways: 
Allure Van Sanz T-shirt
Indie YA author Amanda Brice giving away her YA ebook CODENAME: DANCER
Children's Author Margaret Rose giving away a free, autographed copy of her children's book First Spring.

7th - American Heart Association (http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/) and Children's Heart Link (http://www.childrensheartlink.org/) Introduction by Allure Van Sanz
Giveaways: 
Allure Van Sanz T-shirt
Erotic Romance Author Brindle Chase Ebook Trading Up
Erotic Romance Author Brindle Chase Ebook The Grass is Always Greener

9th - Diabetes Action (http://www.diabetesaction.org/site/PageServer?pagename=index) Action for Healthy Kids (http://www.actionforhealthykids.org/) Introduction: TBA
Giveaways:
Allure Van Sanz Ebook (Your choice)
Author Lisa Beth Darling's Ebook Dream Weaver
Author Fiona McGier's print copy of Secret Love

12th - American Fibromyalgia Syndrome Assoc. (http://www.afsafund.org/) Introduction by KevaD and Special Guest
Giveaways: 
Allure Van Sanz Ebook (your choice)
Allure Van Sanz T-shirt, 
Erotic Author KevaD eBook Sunday Awakening

13th - Autism Research Institute (http://www.autism.com/index_b.asp) Introduction TBA
Giveaways: 
M/M Regency era Author Ava March eBook His Client
Romance Author Lee Ann Sontheimer Murphy's Paranormal Romance Love Tattoo

14th - Colon Cancer Alliance (http://www.ccalliance.org/) Introduction by Pattie Shenberger
Giveaways: 
Author Patti Shenberger giving away a print copy of The Laird's Lady.
Erotic author Avril Ashton's Ebook Secret Cravings

16th - American Autoimmune Related Diseases Association (http://www.aarda.org/) Introduction by Allure Van Sanz
Giveaways: 
Romance and Erotic Romance Author Allure Van Sanz Ebook (Your choice)
Indie Author Dana Taylor giving away a copy of her eBook Devil Moon

18th - Citizen's United for Research in Epilepsy (http://www.cureepilepsy.org/home.asp) Introduction TBA
Giveaways: 
Erotic Author Megan Hussey eBook copy of Love Revisited: Judith and Prince Valentin
Erotic Author Brindle Chase Ebook copy of Trading Up

20th - It Gets Better Project (http://www.itgetsbetter.org/pages/about-it-gets-better-project/) The Trevor Project (http://www.thetrevorproject.org/) Introduction by Stephani Hecht
Giveaways: 
Erotic M/M author Em Woods eBook. 
Erotic M/M author Stephani Hecht eBook

21st - Shelter Our Sisters (http://shelteroursisters.org/ ) Sunrise of Pasco County Domestic Violence & Sexual Assault Center (http://www.sunrisepasco.org/donation.html ) Introduction by Ruth Seitelman
Giveaways: 
Historical Fantasy Author Ruth Seitelman Tea cup and saucer in shape of a heart for Shelter Our Sisters 
Erotic Author Megan Hussey eBook Angel on Fire.

23rd - Facioscapulohumeral Muscular Dystrophy Society (http://www.fshsociety.org/) Introduction TBA
Giveaways: 
Erotic Author Em Woods Print Book Saddle Up N Ride
Erotic Author Brindle Chase The Grass is Always Greener

25th - The ALS Association (http://www.alsa.org/) Introduction by Lyra Totten-Naylor
Giveaways: 
Indie Author Kally Sten eBook Fangs and Lullabies,

27th - American Foundation for Suicide Prevention (http://www.afsp.org/ )Depression and Suicide To Write Love On Her Arms (http://www.twloha.com/move/) Introduction by J.S. Wayne
Giveaways: 
Allure Van Sanz T-Shirt, 
J.S. Wayne gift TBA

28th - Breast Cancer Research Foundation (http://www.bcrfcure.org/) Introduction by Lindsay Klug
Giveaways: 
Historical Author Evangeline Collins Print Book Seven Nights to Forever
Lindsay Klug's Ebook The Life and Times of Delila

30th - Alzheimer's Foundation of America (http://www.alzfdn.org/) Introduction by Allure Van Sanz
Giveaways: 
Allure Van Sanz eBook (Your choice) 
Indie Author Dana Taylor giving away a copy of her eBook Devil Moon.

31st - Bone Marrow Registration ( http://www.marrow.org/) Introduction by Allure Van Sanz
Giveaways: 
Allure Van Sanz T-shirt
Brindle Chase Ebook Trading Up
Brindle Chase Ebook The Grass is Always Greener


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wow, Allure, you are impressive!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Nurse Dana here. Thanks for your kind thoughts. Husband is moving slowly, but he's moving!
> 
> As far as my books go, PRINCESS ROBIN is sort of my step-child, the one I wrote for therapy. It's a piece of fluff and yet managed to get the most scathing 1 star review I've ever read! So, indulge me as I post this rather vindicating review that popped up this month. Sort of takes the sting out of "hysterically bad"!
> 
> Dana


So glad to hear your hubby is doing better!

And cheers to your fantabulous review! You Go, Girl! And always remember, the 1-Star reviews just mean that person isn't your target audience, and you can thank 'em for clarifying that for you (LOL!) and move on to writing for those who truly get you, your voice, and your characters!


----------



## DDScott

I can't believe in just two weeks from Monday, the next book in my Bootscootin' Books Series will be released!

And I absolutely can't wait to share it with you!

This time...The Bootscootin' Books are gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy with my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries, featuring all your fave Bootscootin' characters!!!

Here's some funtabulous scoop to tide you over 'til then...










Wow...do I luuuvvv, luuuvvv, luuuvvv this cover!

And woohoo...what a grand, kick-off to my new, Cozy Cash Mystery Series!

Now...here's a little something special and super-sweet about these Cozy Cash Mystery Series Covers...

I wanted a unique and fun way to help readers immediately know which book in the series each story is, but with titles like THUG GUARD, LIP GLOCK, SMOOTH CRIMINALS, and so on, that could be a wee bit tough.

Sooo...I decided to make the Big 'Ole Bag Full Of Money underneath each "A Cozy Cash Mystery" subtitle, the clue.

From now on, when I say all you have to do "is follow the money and/or the cozy cash trail"...you can not only solve the mystery in each book, but also immediately know the order of the books in the series too, by "following the money"...as in the number in the middle of each book's cash bag which will tell you which book in the series you've got!

Fun and super-cool, right?!

The best part...you've only got a little over two weeks 'til you can try it out and "follow the money" in THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries.

Think a Wanna-Be-Plum...yeah, as in Stephanie Plum...who's also a Hollywood Stylist to The Stars teaming-up with her very own Bond, James Bond-style U. S. Marshal who's about to bring down a Madoff-style Ponzi-scheming King. Oh...and along for the adventure, try The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad - now a blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels - plus all the rest of your fave Bootscootin' characters too!

Sexy Sassy Smart THUG GUARD and Cozy Cash Mysteries Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. THUG GUARD will be released on or about May 16th...and ohhh yeahhh, I'm keepin' the Cozy Cash Mysteries Ebooks at just 99 Cents each (more on that next week)!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wowsers, DD--your cover is EYE-POPPING! You have so much energy in everything you do--your covers, your blog, your writing. Such a strong voice. It's really something to see.

Here's what I've been working on this afternoon. My first attempt at a banner:










I made it at www.bannerfans.com. Surprisingly easy.

Anybody putting banners in places that have paid off?

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Gorgeous cover, DD.  Those books look like fun.  I'll pick it up when it's out so please post a reminder here.


----------



## ajbarnett

Have just created a new cover for WITHOUT REPROACH to see if it increases interest - just saying.


----------



## Chicki

Release Day! I am pleased to announce the release of my third novel, _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_, the sequel to _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_! available on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords in all e-formats for only $2.99.

Newlywed author Shontae Nichols Burke is trying to adjust to her life in Hollywood as the wife of actor Devon Burke, one of the film industry's brightest upcoming stars. She's left her home and her friends and moved to Los Angeles.

They both have blossoming careers. She's attending movie premieres and living a life she only dreamed of.

Unknown to Shontae, someone else also believes Devon Burke is the love of her life. When this disturbed woman insinuates herself into their lives, Shontae learns that all Hollywood drama isn't scripted and finds herself in a fight for her marriage that's worthy of the big screen.

Buy links:
Amazon Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/koJ1QW 
Barnes & Noble Nook - coming soon!

Chicki Brown
Author of 
Hollywood Swinging
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## D.M. Trink

Congrats Chicki!
Best of luck with your new release!

Delyse


----------



## Guest

ajbarnett, the cover for Without Reproach looks great.

Chicki, best of luck!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy May Day, everyone! For the entire lusty month of May, I'm pleased to announce that THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is 99 cents!

Originally published by Jove Books and named the Best Medieval Historical Romance of the Year by Romantic Times, The Pagan's Prize is the impassioned story of Rurik and Zora:

The bold Viking warrior Rurik traveled alone on a mission of conquest. But along the way a golden-haired captive inflamed him with longing. He took up his sword to defend her...then swore to claim her for his own.

A beautful princess betrayed by treachery, Zora spurned the powerful man who held her prisoner and vowed never to yield. He had been sent as a spy to pave the way for her people's surrender. But his furious hunger for her heated touch--and her aching need for his burning caress--led to a fiery passion that was a greater prize than any kingdom.



Happy reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## jadenskye

​I have published a mystery/romance/suspense novel this April entitled DEATH BY HONEYMOON. It is getting great reviews and available for 0.99
On the rugged, wild, eastern shore of Barbados, Cindy and Clint are enjoying their dream honeymoon, when paradise quickly turns into hell. Cindy finds her newly beloved taken away from her, drowned in a freak accident in the ocean. The local police are quick to declare it an accident, to insist that he was caught in a sudden riptide. But Cindy, left all alone, is not convinced.

Cindy must return to her and Clint's now-empty home in New York and face her in-laws, who never wanted Clint to marry her, and who did everything to make her engagement and wedding hell. She must deal with all of these women's backbiting, gossiping and unspoken accusations, while she tries to get a handle on her own grief and to get clear on what really happened to Clint.

Cindy is mailed an anonymous photo of a woman she had never met, addressed to Clint. As she tries to unravel the mysterious package, as she begins to dig deeper into Clint's emails and files, she realizes how many secrets Clint had been hiding from his past. She realizes that she didn't really know the man she loved. And she also realizes that Clint was murdered.

She digs deeper, into the depths of Clint's massive corporation, DGB oil, and as she starts to unearth information she shouldn't, she goes too far. Soon her own life is in peril. On the run, she realizes that the only way to get answers, and to save her own life, is to return to where it all began: Barbados. As she heads into the dark underside of the island, into the heart of the local villages, she is shocked to discover what really happened to her husband on their honeymoon.

But by then, it may already be too late


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Dana Taylor said:


> On a personal note: I'm leaving town tomorrow to travel to OK to be with my husband through a surgery and then hopefully drag him back to CA with me. So, my presence may be noticeably less for a couple weeks. Carry on without me. I'm sure you will!
> 
> Love you muchly,
> Dana


I wish you and your husband well, Dana. Take care, and I'll see you when you return.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

One great thing about this writing biz is it travels with us. The skies have been growling and spitting ice all day in OKC, but thankfully not sending down any twisters. I've been amusing myself by learning to make banners. Here's the one I designed for Princess Robin:










So many good things goin on here. AJ, I like your new cover for "Reproach". I like the way the light sparkles between their lips. Miriam and Chicki, you are going gang-busters. Jaden, it looks like your book is already taking off.

Hope everyone had good April sales. It was my best, so far. Let's hope May is bright with opportunity.

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, everyone! I'll be deep in promotion mode for the next week or so, then I'm getting back to writing -- finally!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hollywood Swinging*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam, I love all your covers. Kim from Hot Damn does great work.

Dana, I'm loving your banners too. I'll have to try my hand at making some too.

Welcome jadenskye. Death by Honeymoon sounds great. Love that title.



Dana Taylor said:


> Hope everyone had good April sales. It was my best, so far. Let's hope May is bright with opportunity.


There's a thread on KB to post your April sales numbers and I've seen quite a few romance authors with big spikes compared to March. This is a great time to be an indie romance author. Mind you, this is a great genre so I'm not surprised 

I had an email from Elizabeth over at Frugal eReader this morning telling me Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) was one of her top 10 bestsellers for the month. It came in at number 6, just under Water For Elephants among others. Quite a few indies taking up the remaining spots too which is great to see.
http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/05/01/aprils-ten-bestselling-frugal-finds/


----------



## AllureVanSanz

D.D. and Miriam I love your covers!

Chicki congrats on the new release. I wish you well with is.

Welcome Jaden. You're book sound interesting.

I didn't have a sales spike in Murder Creek but did with Handling Gwen. I think my cover might need to change. Going to work on something more Romance-y instead of Urban Fantasy-ish and see if that brings in more sales. Of course, I need to teach myself how to do covers first. ::grins:: I don't do well with people usually.

Wish me luck!

Best,
Allure


----------



## Chicki

AllureVanSanz said:


> Chicki congrats on the new release. I wish you well with is.


Thank you, Allure! I'm working hard to get the word out. It will be the Book of the Day on E-Reader News May 19th. That should help tremendously with sales.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hollywood Swinging*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Adria Townsend

Congratulations on your release, Chicki.  And thanks for taking the time out to put me in touch with the JumpSeat Book Club!  
Best, 
J. S.


----------



## Chicki

J. S. Laurenz said:


> Congratulations on your release, Chicki. And thanks for taking the time out to put me in touch with the JumpSeat Book Club!
> Best,
> J. S.


Thanks, J.S. Did you also contact FAs Read Too?

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

@CJ--that is great about your showing at Frugal EReader. I think that's getting to be one of the most influential sites.

@Chicki--hope the promo is going well.

Question--how many of you have separate facebook pages for your books? I haven't tried that yet. I've got a real challenge finding an audience for "Ever-Flowing Streams", so I'm looking for new avenues to find the right reader group. I am receiving private emails who have read the book. So, I know it is hitting some chords. Wondering if you gals have developed FB pages for your individual books.

Showing off another banner:









Have a fantabulous day--
Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Release Day! I am pleased to announce the release of my third novel, _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_, the sequel to _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_! available on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords in all e-formats for only $2.99.
> 
> Newlywed author Shontae Nichols Burke is trying to adjust to her life in Hollywood as the wife of actor Devon Burke, one of the film industry's brightest upcoming stars. She's left her home and her friends and moved to Los Angeles.
> 
> They both have blossoming careers. She's attending movie premieres and living a life she only dreamed of.
> 
> Unknown to Shontae, someone else also believes Devon Burke is the love of her life. When this disturbed woman insinuates herself into their lives, Shontae learns that all Hollywood drama isn't scripted and finds herself in a fight for her marriage that's worthy of the big screen.
> 
> Amazon Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ


Congrats on the release!!! The blurb for the book looks great, Chicki!

Great banners, Dana!!


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, ladies! I've spent a day and half just posting to different sites and sending out requests for features. HOLLYWOOD will be the Book of the Day over at E-Reader News on May 27th.

I'm exhausted, but my daughter is taking me out to dinner tonight so I get a break.

See y'all tomorrow!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hollywood Swinging*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## wildwitchof

Hello, everyone! I forgot about this great thread. I've been spending way too much time in the Writer's Cafe.

I've got a new release - _Love Handles_ - a romantic comedy about an exercise-hating preschool teacher who inherits a fitnesswear company and finds an unlikely HEA with her Olympian VP. It's a full-length novel, same as a mass-market paperback.

That's the blurb. If anyone wants to read more, the first chapter is excerpted on my blog. And of course you can get a free sample from Amazon that includes the first three chapters.

My other title is an erotic romantic novella--and I wonder if I'm confusing my brand by having such different heat levels across my titles. They have the same voice...though I suppose one is more of a throaty whisper, ha ha. That's _Quick Study_. It's selling well on Amazon, though _Love Handles_ is building steam on BN. That's a mystery to me, how different the sales are.

I'm eager to hear how everyone is doing... romance writers and readers are my favorite people in the world . I'll stick around to get to know you all better.

G


----------



## SaraYork

This is a great thread. I'm new to the boards but not new to writing. I write as Sara York for erotic romance and Sara Thacker for non erotic romance.

You can check out my Sara York books here http://www.amazon.com/Sara-York/e/B004Y4IAOQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

And my Sara Thacker books here http://www.amazon.com/Sara-Thacker/e/B003NU2MMS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I have self published three books and am blogging my latest book Red Skhye in Morning and will have it available for Kindle subscription soon.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

The perfect end to a perfect day...finding this thread! Thank you for making it available.
In November I indie published a book for my friend Laura Landon, and in April SHATTERED DREAMS hit and held the #12 spot on Amazon Kindle for Regency romance. She sold over 1000 ebooks in April alone, by getting active on KindleBoards, GoodReads and Twitter. We thank our lucky stars for these social networking avenues!
In late February I published my first novel, LOVE WILL FOLLOW. It shows signs of following the same trend, and I could not be happier.

LOVE WILL FOLLOW: An American Tale of Love and Peril, takes place in the 1890's. 10-yr-old Kittie Thornton stepped down from the orphan train and into hell. Now, 7 years later, she flees the abuse, taking a small child with her. Her brother, Penn Thornton, had watched his little sister leave the train station with a family of five. Thinking she'd be better off with them now, he joined up with another 12-year-old and headed north. As young men, Penn and Jake Kannady rose in the ranks of the Cavalry, until Penn and his beautiful Indian wife were killed at Wounded Knee. Devastated, Jake leaves the carnage with Penn and Two Hearts' infant son strapped to his back and a single obsession to honor his best friend's dying words. "Find my sister, Jake. Take my son to Kittie." With nothing to go on except the name of the Kansas town where they last saw Kittie, Jake carries the baby on a relentless search. In Mounthaven he loses the trail. And loses his heart.

Unknown to them, the son of the depraved Kansas farmer Kittie fled stalks Jake, certain he'll lead him right to Kittie. After all, she was his woman now that Kittie had killed his old man.

Rich with poignant, mystical dream scenes and glimpses of what family can truly be, Bailey Bristol weaves a tale of danger and endurance, loss and depravity, honor and trust...and a love that blurs the lines between hope and the spirit world.

If you have the opportunity to read it, you'll find it on Amazon for 99 cents.
Blessings!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Wow! Gretchen, Sara, and Bailey...Welcome (Welcome back in Gretchen's case.)

You all seem to have so much going on. That's awesome.

I really dug your cover, Bailey. I'm having a touch of envy.

I'm totally excited. For the second week in a row, my six sentences have been met with awesome comments for Murder Creek (only 0.99!)
http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/2011/05/six-sentence-sunday-2.html

I'd love the opinion of the women (& men) here if you have a moment to read the six sentences.

All my best,
AyVee


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hello Indie Writers Everywhere!

I want to give a great big THANK YOU to Chicki Brown and Kinderati!

Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller, was featured on both these sites last month, and had the best sales ever. Last week it climbed to #49 in the Kindle Store, #52 in the Romantic Suspense category, and #79 in the Action Adventure category! I'm thinking that is nothing short of amazing.

I'm hoping that Amazon sales will hit the 1000 mark in May! Combined sales are over 1000 already. Smashwords hasn't done as well as Amazon, but they're still nothing to sneeze at (1037 total).

This month is starting off well. Shaina, over at http://www.indiebookslist.com, is going to feature Black & White tomorrow (Tuesday, May 3). It's gonna be good. Indie Books List is a really cool site with lots of excerpts posted. She has included an excerpt from my book as well.

Anyway, I hope everyone keeps on writing AND manages to get outside and enjoy the weather!

Thanks for listening,
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Question--how many of you have separate facebook pages for your books? I haven't tried that yet. I've got a real challenge finding an audience for "Ever-Flowing Streams", so I'm looking for new avenues to find the right reader group. I am receiving private emails who have read the book. So, I know it is hitting some chords. Wondering if you gals have developed FB pages for your individual books.
> 
> Dana


Dana,

I had separate FB pages until I was advised by a few author friends to keep everything on one page. It was a lot of work keeping up three pages.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*New blog*: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
*Web site*: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
*Amazon Author Page*: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Colette Duke

@Dana I love your banner! If I added Facebook to my plate, there'd be no room on the plate for writing. Twitter, Kindle Boards, and Romance Divas are all the online fun I can handle.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for all the great comments on my book covers! 

As for FB, I have my personal page and my fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Stop by and "like" my fan page if you get a chance--and post your FB fan pages and I'll do the same!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

So much great news going on around here!

@Miriam -- That is an AWESOME cover! I'm very partial to red, so I love it! And I just 'liked' your Facebook page. 

I have a personal facebook page, and I just set up an Author page, so if anyone would like to 'like' me, I'll like 'ya back.
Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Cynthia-Justlin/212914045405475

@Chicki -- Congrats on the new release! Fingers crossed for many, many sales!

@C.J. -- And congrats to you as well, for the great showing on The Frugal eReader!

@Bailey -- I love your cover. It's very compelling.

@Nicki -- Who hoo! Way to climb the Amazon ranks! Hope the great sales continue!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

Bailey, Sara, & Gretchen--nice to see new people chiming in.

@ Nicki, interesting, fun excerpt at indiebookslist.com. I definitely wanted to know what the deal was with the squirrel!

@Sibel, good interview with Donna. I've gotten to know her via e-mail over the past year. A very quality gal.

I'm actually thinking of writing something new. Haven't done that in quite a while. All promotion and no creative writing is a desert.

"Ain't Love Grand?" has stayed in the top 10 and often the top 5 on the Spiritual and Mental Healing list for about a month now. Quite remarkable. Wondering how to get the other books to sell as well. Wouldn't that be loverly?

From the heartland--

Dana


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Yes... the squirrel!!!

Thanks for the nice comments and for checking out my stuff. 

Feel free to pm me bad stuff! Ha ha. Just referring to a thread from the Writers Cafe about bad reviews where the topic was whether or not it was ethical to tell a reviewer not to post a bad review if the reviewer felt bad doing it.

I hope the sales go back up again this month! I'm already seeing a bump from indiebookslist.com. Not that I'm obsessed or anything. Seriously though, it's like you do well, and then if you don't do as well but still better than before, you're really irritated! What's with that? Human nature I guess. Or maybe I need a therapist.

Anyway, you guys are great, and I really appreciate the info about where to go and what to do (hee hee)! Live FB, tweeting, forums, websites, etc.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## rosepressey

CJArcher said:


> Just posted a comment. Awesome contest you have going, Rose. Win an ipad everyone!


Thanks for stopping by and commenting CJ!

I'm interviewd on http://lipglossandliterature.blogspot.com/ if anyone wants to stop by.

If anyone wants to friend me on Facebook, I love new friends. www.facebook.com/rosepressey
I'm also on twitter. www.twitter.com/rosepressey


----------



## rosepressey

CJArcher said:


> Just posted a comment. Awesome contest you have going, Rose. Win an ipad everyone!


Thanks for stopping by and commenting CJ!

I'm interviewed on http://lipglossandliterature.blogspot.com/ if anyone wants to stop by.

If anyone wants to friend me on Facebook, I love new friends. www.facebook.com/rosepressey
I'm also on twitter. www.twitter.com/rosepressey


----------



## SaraYork

Thanks AyVee and Dana.

As for FB I only have one per author name. I keep my erotic separate from my non-erotic so not to offend too many people. I think it keeps everything easier.

I am happy to announce that my blog book, Red Skhye in Morning is now available on Kindle. http://www.amazon.com/Red-Skhye-In-Morning/dp/B004Z0PKZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304464615&sr=1-1 or at my blog http://thrillerauthor.blogspot.com/

Introducing Red Skhye in Morning. Delanie Skhye is desperate for paparazzi free time. Samuel Taylor is on break from work. He finds Delanie alone on a private island, but something is wrong. A killer is on the loose, preying on blonds. The killer targets both Delanie and Sam and they have to fight to live. William Sterling Rowland the Third wants to save the day. Will evil win, or can the world be saved by an FBI agent, a bored CEO and a movie star?

Have a great day.


----------



## Chicki

I missed welcoming Bailey and Gretchen.  You ladies are going to like it here!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Amazon - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Barnes & Noble for Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning--
> 
> I'm actually thinking of writing something new. Haven't done that in quite a while. All promotion and no creative writing is a desert.
> 
> From the heartland--
> 
> Dana


*
I sooo hear ya on how sometimes the promoting can stifle your muses, Dana!

But I've got a treat for all of you on this fantabulous Kindle Board...

How does a free, two-week, online MUSE THERAPY class sound?

MUSE THERAPY, the online class based on my #1 Bestselling Amazon book MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL kicks-off May 16th and runs thru May 31st...and it's free to all of you that see this announcement and tell me so when you sign-up!!!

Sign-up on my website at 
http://www.ddscott.com/signupform.php* and just type in the comments section of the form (when you tell me about where you're at in your writing career) that you saw this post, and I'll sub you into the Yahoo Group Loop for free! So...don't send in the PayPal Registration fee with your form...this class is my treat to you!

See y'all "in therapy"...Muse Therapy that is...LOL!!!


----------



## wildwitchof

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I just opened a tab with indiebooklist.com...thanks for the link. I've been thinking I should be doing more outreach. Then I think I should focus on just writing more and give it time. The published stuff won't rot like bananas at Safeway, after all. More like canned goods. 

Analogy of the day: my books are Campbell's Chicken Noodle.

OK, well, look forward to following all of you. Now I have to catch up on the tagging thread before I've got a year's worth.

GG


----------



## Miriam Minger

Cynthia Justlin said:


> @Miriam -- That is an AWESOME cover! I'm very partial to red, so I love it! And I just 'liked' your Facebook page.
> 
> I have a personal facebook page, and I just set up an Author page, so if anyone would like to 'like' me, I'll like 'ya back.
> Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Cynthia-Justlin/21291404540547


Thanks so much, Cynthia. I'm heading to FB to like you!  (Actually just went there and I think I was the first one on your new fan page!! Head over there, fans and authors, and like Cynthia's page.  We're all in this together.)

Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

I was thinking about something here. I notice more and more back list romance coming on the Kindle and ebook market. Some of you posting right here in this thread. Does that give you guys new wind in the sails so to speak? I know I read Barbara Samuel I think it was, has been having such success with putting her backlist up that she decided to write again. She is going to finish a series 10 years later. 

Now I am not a writer, so I have no clue how the inner workings are. I see there is Marsha Canham here, Miriam Minger, some others that are putting out their backlists. Are you inspired by all this ebook excitement to hole up again and write more sweeping romance? 

Are the creative juices getting all warmed up?  

I was just thinking about that as I was looking on fantastic fiction, a site where it lists what books authors have written and when they were published originally.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Atunah said:


> Now I am not a writer, so I have no clue how the inner workings are. I see there is Marsha Canham here, Miriam Minger, some others that are putting out their backlists. Are you inspired by all this ebook excitement to hole up again and write more sweeping romance? Are the creative juices getting all warmed up?


Atunah, I've been thinking of writing some historical romance-type short stories for fun. I'm just so excited to have my backlist, i.e., all my previously New York published romances, available again to readers as ebooks--and published by ME since I got the rights back!!  Words really can't describe it. Joyful. Grateful. Thrilled!

If there are those among you who enjoy inspirational thrillers with romance in the mix, you might try my fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat suspense novel BLOOD SON written under the pseudonym M.C. Walker. Here's the link so check out the wonderful five-star review I received from a reader not too long ago. I published BLOOD SON exclusively as an ebook and I'm happy to share it with you.



Miriam Minger


----------



## SaraYork

Atunah said:


> I was thinking about something here. I notice more and more back list romance coming on the Kindle and ebook market. Some of you posting right here in this thread. Does that give you guys new wind in the sails so to speak? I know I read Barbara Samuel I think it was, has been having such success with putting her backlist up that she decided to write again. She is going to finish a series 10 years later.


Hi Atunah, it is exciting. I know that many in the writing industry have felt stifled for years. The opportunity to release books in ebook format is such a blessing to many authors. And yes, it is exciting.


----------



## Colette Duke

DDScott said:


> See y'all "in therapy"...Muse Therapy that is...LOL!!!


D.D., that is awesome! I signed up. Thank you!


----------



## JaydeS

Hey everyone,

Since I've just published my paranormal romance, A Job From Hell, I guess I count as a romance writer. It's so lovely being here.

Jayde


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

Jumping in on the traditional authors entering the Indie world with their backlists. I think it's GREAT. Miriam (the writing machine) Minger, Marsha Canham, Bob Mayer, Connie Brockway, Ruth Harris. I think it raises the bar of perceived Indie writing and heightens the level of professionalism in what is becoming the, dare I name it, the Indie Industry. We all need to be very vigilant about having well-edited, clean manuscripts before we hit the "publish" button. I think having these pros join the party is a huge positive for bringing respect to the Indie authors.

Okay, I'm plugging "Devil Moon"









Read a short scene and professional reviews at fReado http://www.freado.com/book/7776/devil-moon-a-mystic-romance

Toasting to all your sales!

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hey all, 

Great stuff on the thread! I've been a cave trying to get the book together for B&N and working a book trailer.

@Gretchen, great to see you posting to the thread and congrats on your new release!

@Jayde, very good book trailer! It looks so professional. It's making me worried about my first attempt.

@Bailey and Nicky, welcome to the thread too!

@Rose, I added you to my twitter. You already have a ton of followers.

@Nadine, I'll be contacting you. Thanks for letting us know.

Tiph


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> Jumping in on the traditional authors entering the Indie world with their backlists. I think it's GREAT. Miriam (the writing machine) Minger, Marsha Canham, Bob Mayer, Connie Brockway, Ruth Harris. I think it raises the bar of perceived Indie writing and heightens the level of professionalism in what is becoming the, dare I name it, the Indie Industry. We all need to be very vigilant about having well-edited, clean manuscripts before we hit the "publish" button. I think having these pros join the party is a huge positive for bringing respect to the Indie authors.


I totally agree, Dana. Having trad published authors join us is a good reminder to the indie community that we need to keep on our toes if want to compete. We need to put out products that are just as good or they'll flounder.

I might not have been previously published but after years of having an agent who couldn't sell my unusual historicals to NY, my writing ground to a halt and my confidence took a hit. I was fed up with writing comps and fed up with ordinary books getting published because they were in a hot genre, and fed up with all the "lovely" rejections. Since going indie, I now have renewed enthusiasm for my writing. I can't wait to dive back into the world I've created every day. It's fun again and that's worth more to me than the extra cash this adventure is bringing in. Well, maybe not more...


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Glad to see there's a welcome for trad published authors.   

I haven't put up any of my backlist, and I might not (just because the pub still has the rights, and they are still selling, etc) but I do like posting new indie books and stories. It's allowed me to be a mystery author as well as romance, and to step into erotica a bit, which is fun. I love writing for Blaze, but it's nice to stretch in new directions, too, and indie lets me do that. And while I enjoy my trad pub work, there is something extra fun in writing a book that's just yours (no editing, no being told how to change it, etc, no limits), you put it out there, and people like it -- it's very rewarding.

I have several friends (at least one other trad pubbed author on this list, Kim Van Meter) who are also writing new stories as well, and I for one am very happy to find so many new books and authors -- not that I can keep up with my TBR as it is, but I try to buy as much as I can, or I at least tweet books I find interesting and think my Twitter followers would enjoy. 

Sam


----------



## Miriam Minger

Miriam "the writing machine" Minger.  I like that!  Thanks, Dana.  

There is indeed room for all--indie authors and traditionally published authors re-pubbing their backlist and those like myself who wear both hats--under this marvelous ebook umbrella!  Cheers to all of you.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Colette Duke said:


> D.D., that is awesome! I signed up. Thank you!


You are sooo welcome, Colette!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you and your muses too!

***And y'all can sign-up 'til class starts on May 16th...so don't be shy! And readers are welcome too! I've had several romance readers take the class to get all the inside scoop on how some of their fave authors like Jennifer Crusie, Jennifer Greene, Gemma Halliday, and Eloisa James crank out their fantabulous stories!


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> I might not have been previously published but after years of having an agent who couldn't sell my unusual historicals to NY


I can sooo relate to your anecdote, CJ!

I too had been agented for over two years...and been at the top of acquisitions for several of the Big Six traditional pubs, but my Bootscootin' Books - romantic comedies with a chick lit gone country twist - were always either "too this or not enough that to sell" per the editors considering them.

Last August, my agent and I decided to go the Indie Epub route...and guess what?!

Those same Bootscootin' Books that traditional pubs said wouldn't sell sold 850 Kindle copies last month alone!!!

Ohhh yeahhh!!!


----------



## CJArcher

DDScott said:


> I can sooo relate to your anecdote, CJ!
> 
> I too had been agented for over two years...and been at the top of acquisitions for several of the Big Six traditional pubs, but my Bootscootin' Books - romantic comedies with a chick lit gone country twist - were always either "too this or not enough that to sell" per the editors considering them.
> 
> Last August, my agent and I decided to go the Indie Epub route...and guess what?!
> 
> Those same Bootscootin' Books that traditional pubs said wouldn't sell sold 850 Kindle copies last month alone!!!
> 
> Ohhh yeahhh!!!


And isn't it the best revenge ... I mean the best feeling


----------



## Samantha Hunter

DD, same here. Past Tense went through so many requests and rejections, though I have to thank my agent for being completely supportive of me self-publishing it -- she thought it was worth putting out there even after I had doubts. Barely There received a really nasty rejection from the one pub I sent it to, but it was my first self-pub short because I really loved the story. It just goes to show that editors/marketing are not the best tellers of what readers will enjoy.

Sam


----------



## Chicki

My story is similar, but I had two different agents. The first one made me revise and revise and revise. After almost a year, she got a bite from publisher who also asked me to revise then rejected me anyway. I then submitted _*Have You Seen Her?*_ She couldn't sell that either. That's the book which sold 800 copies last month! 

I was so frustrated I kicked her to the curb and started a new agent search which took about a year. I signed with Folio Literary in New York which took on _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_. My agent Paige Wheeler, who is a wonderful agent and person, said she absolutely loved it and submitted it everywhere. No bites. I took it back from her last year and put it on Kindle in November.

Paige asked me for the last manuscript I wrote, _*I Can't Get Next to You*_, but I declined and told her what I'd been doing with e-pubbing. She said she was disappointed but that she understood. I'm releasing that one in the fall, or sooner if I can get the revisions and formatting done.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*
*Kindle * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
*Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
*Watch the trailer on YouTube*: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Dana Taylor

What's the saying? "Success is the best revenge!" Me too, girlfriends. Had a an agent that I eventually could no longer find.

This Indie thing is so great on so many levels, but the greatest may be the freedom of creativity. DD can do Texas chick-lit, Chicki can go Hollywood. I can incorporate my metaphysical proclivities and there's nobody to tell me I can't. Let the marketplace decide what's hot and what's not.

@Samantha, it's interesting to hear how you're combining a traditional and Indie career.

BTW, I did set up a separate FB page for "Ever-Flowing Streams." Marketing that book is going to require unique efforts to find readers who will be interested in it. The first day I had 50 visits and a couple sales. Setting up a business page is a little different than a personal page and there are some stats shown to the administrator that let you see the traffic flow. Here's the link (but it's not a romance) http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Christ-Reiki-Reincarnation-Me/213850001966493Anyway, GO US!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> And isn't it the best revenge ... I mean the best feeling


You nailed that one, Sista! LOL!!!


----------



## DDScott

Samantha Hunter said:


> DD, same here. Past Tense went through so many requests and rejections, though I have to thank my agent for being completely supportive of me self-publishing it -- she thought it was worth putting out there even after I had doubts. Barely There received a really nasty rejection from the one pub I sent it to, but it was my first self-pub short because I really loved the story. It just goes to show that editors/marketing are not the best tellers of what readers will enjoy.
> 
> Sam


Sooo waving at you, Sam!!! Thrilled to see you here on our Kindle Board Thread..and tickled to hear you're now Indie Epubbing some of your work too! You're gonna luuuuvvv it!!!

Anyhoo...when you said this...

"It just goes to show that editors/marketing are not the best tellers of what readers will enjoy."

I had to share my Evil Editor Turd anecdote from my MUSE THERAPY book...this is, no joke, what happened to me at RWA Nationals in 2009:

I used to stew about many of the above anxiety-heavy, neurotic behaviors dogging me on my way to Publishing Oz... but not anymore. Let me give you a personal example of how I put my neurosis in perspective for the first time. This Highway to Hell was my defining moment when it scorched and branded my ego in July 2009 at RWA National Conference in Washington D.C.

Like any good neurotic, I'm subject to "impulsive compulsive acts". For example, I submitted a one-page synopsis of my manuscript (which is now agented and published but was then agented and still under consideration by several NY publishers) to be cold read by a huge, HUGE editor. Screw "avoidance", I was evidently "habitually fantasizing" that my many times praised manuscript wouldn't meet "negativity and cynicism" now. I'd been there done that and seemed to be getting quite close to Oz.

I went to D.C., "obsessed" with my lucky break at getting a cold read from this top editor. And I made my DH miserable all week with my "repetition of thoughts" regarding what the esteemed editor would say about my work.

When 3:30 PM the Saturday afternoon of conference finally came around, I sat with my DH in the front row and faced The Devil in Editor Form...ever "vigilant" of my career's future.

Said editor cold read and critiqued all twenty or so of the submissions, finally getting to mine at the end of the session. Then...she publically annihilated my work (as recorded on the RWA conference cd-rom). We're not talking she politely stated my chick-lit tone wasn't her thing, she used my manuscript to mock the entire genre. Let me paraphrase her rant, although I could probably quote it as I will NEVER forget the exact words. She threw her hands up in the air making all kinds of flying monkey poses and went-off:

"A tomato-growin', bootscootin' cowboy?! How heroic is that? How about a horse?! That's what I want my hero riding not a tractor! And dancing?! Who finds dancing heroic?! I don't know about you, but I'm always wondering about those men on Dancing With The Stars. I doubt they're really interested in their dance partners. Again, give me a hero, not a tomato-growin', bootscootin' cowboy!!! C'mon! Tomatoes?!!!" (Oh, and she laughed her ass off through all of this!!!)

Okay...granted, after said editor's rampage, I was still breathing so I had lived through the nightmare...barely...thanks to my SweetMan patting my leg. And not patting for comfort, rather caressing for control. He knew I was damn well capable of exhibiting a "socio-culturally inappropriate behavior"! 
You bet your ass I was feeling "anger", "irritability", "low sense of self-worth" and an abundance of "unpleasant or disturbing thoughts"! Oh, yeah. Hard core neurotic attack!
LOL!!!

Well...now I'm laughing. Trust me, or ask SweetMan, I wasn't laughing then!

So...I got up and did what any well-practiced neurotic would do with my "grip on reality". After introducing myself and thanking Evil Editor for annihilating me, as any neurotic suffering from "mental confusion" would do, I ran as fast as my ridiculous spike heels and tortured feet would allow to my hotel room and practiced "schizoid isolation". I was "lethargic", "sad" and "depressed"...ohhh yeahhh...but still mad as hell!!!

The Encyclopedia of Mental Disorders suggests you treat neurosis with psychotherapy, behavior therapy and drugs. F-that! I used pasta, Tanqueray, tiramisu, and some Zen Buddhist mantra bullshit. 
Talk about anxiety issues!!! I was hurting bad...and I mean bad! SweetMan, the Hero that he is, hugged and kissed me, told me he loved me, put on his C-pap mask and took a nap. Smart guy!

You know, it wasn't that I didn't appreciate that my chick-lit, sexy, sassy, smart voice wasn't this editor's thing. I'm perfectly okay with the fact she thinks multi-headed aliens and Jack the Ripper-style heroes are more "heroic" than a bootscootin', tomato-growin' cowboy who's tractor is sexy, who's truck is big and bad, and who can sweep any girl off her feet on the dance floor. Really...I am okay with this...after several months later maybe...but yeah, I admit, I really wasn't that okay then.

What bothered me...and still does...to be honest...was how this editor showed no respect for other readers' tastes. No respect for the quality of my good neurotic "perfectionist" work. (Note: mine was the only submission she didn't pick apart for form or clarity...in fact, she requested partials based on synopses she flat-out said were confusing and not done well...characters she didn't quite get or find realistic...big, Big problems she never once knocked my submission for containing.) She had no consideration for the fact she acknowledged my writing was funny and an easy read. "You are funny...very funny...and you're writing is good...tight...," she said.

She simply had a profound hate for my type of hero...enough to not just not request my partial but enough disdain for the genre to make a mockery out of my work to garner a room-full of laughs.

BUT my writing did make an entire room and one incredibly nasty editor laugh! There-in is the key that got me back on my neurotic feet. I am a romantic comedy writer. So making people laugh can't be half-bad, right?

And how's this for justice served?

When I got home, my SweetMan happened to be looking up our state fair schedule and what did he discover? Evidently, not everyone thinks like Evil Editor...because there, in all its splendid glory, was a welcome to the 2009 Indiana State Fair poster announcing this year's theme "The Year of the Tomato"! And there was their poster for the fair, including a bunch of tomatoes, tractors, a cowboy, and a guitar! 
Hmmm...guess enough people like my ideas being as an entire state's fair theme includes those images and "characterizations"! The darn poster could have been my book cover!!! I actually saved the print, planning to give it to the art department of the publisher I eventually signed with.

And yes...I sent this poster to my agent who was considering forwarding it to said Evil Editor!

P.S. You can also listen to all this on the RWA Conference CD Roms...'cause yes, it was one of the recorded events!!! LOL!!!

****

Fast forward to April 2011, I just sold 850 Bootscootin' Books in one month (April 2011)!!!

Okay...there's my little bit of MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL wisdom...for more, here's the link to the book:

http://www.amazon.com/Muse-Therapy-Unleashing-Inner-ebook/dp/B004774LN4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304628548&sr=1-1


----------



## Colette Duke

D.D., I for one, am glad you didn't listen to that editor. I swear I almost wet my pants reading your post just now.


----------



## DDScott

Talk about a huge Happy Hour in D. D. Scott-ville...oh yeahhhh!

I just learned from Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily that BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS is one of the Top 10 Mother's Day Books on Kindle Nation Daily!

Here's the scoop:

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/mothers-day-spotlight-its-always-mothers-day-in-kindle-nation-but-we-wouldnt-want-to-let-it-go-by-without-shining-a-light-on-10-great-reads-for-99-cents-each/

And congrats to my friends Indie Epub Superstars L.C. Evans, Karen Cantwell, Ruth Harris, Monique Martin, Cathy Wiley, LJ Sellers, Annette Mackey, Kathyrn Shay, and Rachel Howzell for also making the list!!!

And thanks to all you Kindle Nation Daily readers!!! Hugs and Luv and Virtual Drinks Are On Me Tonight!!!


----------



## Chicki

That's great, DD!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Amazon * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
*Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
*Watch the trailer on YouTube*: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## CJArcher

DDScott said:


> I just learned from Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily that BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS is one of the Top 10 Mother's Day Books on Kindle Nation Daily!
> 
> Here's the scoop:
> 
> http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/mothers-day-spotlight-its-always-mothers-day-in-kindle-nation-but-we-wouldnt-want-to-let-it-go-by-without-shining-a-light-on-10-great-reads-for-99-cents-each/
> 
> And congrats to my friends Indie Epub Superstars L.C. Evans, Karen Cantwell, Ruth Harris, Monique Martin, Cathy Wiley, LJ Sellers, Annette Mackey, Kathyrn Shay, and Rachel Howzell for also making the list!!!
> 
> And thanks to all you Kindle Nation Daily readers!!! Hugs and Luv and Virtual Drinks Are On Me Tonight!!!


Suck on that Evil Editor


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats, DD!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jud

That's awesome, DD!!  Congrats!


----------



## Colette Duke

CJArcher said:


> Suck on that Evil Editor


Yes, this.  Congratulations, D.D., that's awesome!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

This thread must have been buried every time I visited this page because I wasn't aware of it. My story is basically like everyone else's with the agents and publishers. I finally decided to self-pub one and go with two small publishers for the other two. If I may join your esteemed group, I'd like to introduce you to my literary efforts. 

Serendipity House is an e-book in multi-formats from a small publisher. A runaway bride and the PI hired to find her discover a rundown inn filled with senior citizens is more like family than their own.

Rubies and Other Gems - the Novel is my self-published women's fiction book with a time-travel twist. Seeking relief from her unhappy family life, a woman travels back in time only to discover she may have put her future happiness at risk.

Where Dreams are Born is a Kindle or print book from a small publisher. After enduring traumatic childhoods, a single mom and a widower struggle to create a stable family life for their children despite those who would do them harm.

I hope you'll check them out. Thanks.

Joyce


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wow, so many inspiring stories here!  Well, this is my first step on the long journey of indie publishing.  My first novella, Spouse Hunting, went live yesterday.  No sales yet, but I haven't done any promotion. (I'm behind the game there.)  I like to say I write romance with humor and heart.  

I was ready to stop writing altogether until I learned about indie publishing.  I was just so sick of waiting months to hear back only to get a no, all the close calls etc.  It just didn't seem worth it.  I'm now working on a collection of romantic short stories I'm calling Heart Breaks.  And a million things keep popping up, keeping me from writing!  Glad to be here amongst so much talent!


----------



## sabrinasumsion

Maybe you all will be interested in more cross promotion.  

I just launched www.indieblogtour.com today.  It's free for starters.  That's always a bonus.  The website is designed to organize authors to help promote each other.  Just post a new thread with a profile of yourself and your books under the Feature Me section.  Twice a week based upon the order of authors posting a new author will be the featured author.  An email will be sent to everyone registered on the website telling them who the new featured author is.  Then, whomever posts the feature on their website will post a link to the original thread.

It helps the featured authors by garnering several posts and links back to their website.  
It helps the poster because it's free, fresh material for a website or blog and increasing the number of websites linked back to yours.


----------



## Chicki

Welcome newbies, Joyce and Lisa! I've been kind of quiet, because I'm deep in promotion land with my new release. Glad to have you join us!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Amazon * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
*Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
*Watch the trailer on YouTube*: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Chicki

#78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Marriage

Pretty cool!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
*Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## jenniferlaurens

Fabulous, Chickie! WOOHOO! Now, if I can figure out how to doll up my posts I'm going to feel fully functioning....


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Congrats, Chicki! That's awesome.

@ D.D. I cannot stand unprofessional behavior by people supposed to be the professionals in any industry. I wouldn't have been able to control myself. I would've ended my career with a punch to the woman's face. For me...you can say my book sucks, you can say you don't like it, but if you mock me or make a fool out of me...I'm comin' for your ass. And thanks for the Muse Therapy deal, that's awesome!

@Joyce and Lisa HI! Welcome and thanks for joining us. The more the merrier. This is a pretty great support group.

@Sabrina I'll check out your blog tour page after I'm through yappin' here. lol

@Dana I agree! Success is the best revenge. Well said.

@Jayde Welcome! And great trailer! Good job.

@Nadine I will definitely be checking that out.

I hope I didn't miss anyone joining or their good news. It's a bit busy over here. Yikes.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## SaraYork

I started reading Chicki Brown's book, Hollywood Swinging, yesterday. I just wanted to say it was great. She's on these boards and if you've been wanting to try her out, it's worth it to buy. http://www.amazon.com/Hollywood-Swinging-ebook/dp/B004Y73K7A/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304710675&sr=1-1

http://www.freewebs.com/chicki663/


----------



## AllureVanSanz

May Awareness Project is giving away an autographed copy of Margaret Rose's Children's Book First Spring, a copy of Amanda Brice's YA Ebook CODENAME: DANCER, and an Allure Van Sanz T-shirt.

No donation is required to win free stuff! This is to bring awareness to great causes.

Today is St. Jude's

Tomorrow the Giveaways are 2 Erotic Romance Ebooks (written by hot male author) Brindle Chase and an Allure Van Sanz T-shirt for American Heart Association and Children's Heart Link.

Come by both days and show support for some great causes.

On behalf of myself and the other donating authors, we'd appreciate a Tweet, a Facebook post, or even emails sent out to loops and family and friends with the link below and the message: Free books and Swag for great causes! Visit http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com for the May Awareness Project takeover.

Here's the link for today: http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/2011/05/st-judes.html

I appreciate your support. Means a bunch!

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Chicki

SaraYork said:


> I started reading Chicki Brown's book, Hollywood Swinging, yesterday. I just wanted to say it was great. She's on these boards and if you've been wanting to try her out, it's worth it to buy. [


Thanks so much for the support, Sara! FYI, Hot Fun in the Summertime is the prequel to Hollywood Swinging. It tells the story of how Shontae and Devon met, and it's on sale for $0.99!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ 
http://www.freewebs.com/chicki663/


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> They're not always right and we're all proof of that! The gift of rejection means we can do it ourselves!


Cheers to that, Sibel!


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> My story is similar, but I had two different agents. The first one made me revise and revise and revise. After almost a year, she got a bite from publisher who also asked me to revise then rejected me anyway. I then submitted _*Have You Seen Her?*_ She couldn't sell that either. That's the book which sold 800 copies last month!
> 
> I was so frustrated I kicked her to the curb and started a new agent search which took about a year. I signed with Folio Literary in New York which took on _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_. My agent Paige Wheeler, who is a wonderful agent and person, said she absolutely loved it and submitted it everywhere. No bites. I took it back from her last year and put it on Kindle in November.
> 
> Paige asked me for the last manuscript I wrote, _*I Can't Get Next to You*_, but I declined and told her what I'd been doing with e-pubbing. She said she was disappointed but that she understood. I'm releasing that one in the fall, or sooner if I can get the revisions and formatting done.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> *HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*
> *Kindle * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> *Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
> *Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG
> *Watch the trailer on YouTube*: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


You Go, Girl!!!


----------



## DDScott

Colette Duke said:


> D.D., I for one, am glad you didn't listen to that editor. I swear I almost wet my pants reading your post just now.


Having "accidents" and near misses of all kinds, Colette, can be quite therapeutic too! LOL!!!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Great posts about your traditional publishing experiences, DD and Chicki! I can't believe what people can do and it would be my worst nightmare if I couldn't write about what I wanted. Sucks all your passion and love right out. I'm glad you found your way.


----------



## Phoebe Matthews

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Writers and Readers--
> 
> It's been 13 months since I started this thread and we're over 20,000 reads. Amazing! We've developed a fun little community for romance writers to share their books, latest marketing ploy, samples, triumphs, frustrations and high hopes. It's also a good place to throw out a question and get some quick answers. One of the beauties of being "Indie" is there is infinite room for success. We aren't jockeying for book contracts or agents. We just want to reach our readers--and the world is full of them!
> 
> So, feel free to jump in, browse through the titles here for authors to sample, share your thoughts.
> 
> Happy to meet you--
> 
> Dana Taylor
> 
> visit www.SupernalFriends.com


----------



## Phoebe Matthews

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Writers and Readers--
> 
> It's been 13 months since I started this thread and we're over 20,000 reads. Amazing! We've developed a fun little community for romance writers to share their books, latest marketing ploy, samples, triumphs, frustrations and high hopes. It's also a good place to throw out a question and get some quick answers. One of the beauties of being "Indie" is there is infinite room for success. We aren't jockeying for book contracts or agents. We just want to reach our readers--and the world is full of them!
> 
> So, feel free to jump in, browse through the titles here for authors to sample, share your thoughts.
> 
> Happy to meet you--
> 
> Dana Taylor
> 
> visit www.SupernalFriends.com


ß


----------



## Phoebe Matthews

Hi, and I hope I am in the right place. Chicki said come here, and here I am. Mostly I write urban fantasy, but I also am doing a historic romantic trilogy, Chicago 1890s. Could have called it the Gay Nineties, which is what it was called then, but would kind of mislead people now. The first novella is out as a 99 cent read, titled Rudy, and if you watch Coronation Street, well, drag the theme back to Chicago 1890s when the Columbia Exposition opened and all the little boys in the neighborhood first saw and fell madly in love with Lillian Russell. The stories were passed down in my family, and then I added fiction. Some are true as they stand, some are exaggerated, and some are pure fiction and on pain of painful death at the hands of family members, I won't say which is which.








- Phoebe


----------



## Chicki

Phoebe Matthews said:


> Hi, and I hope I am in the right place. Chicki said come here, and here I am.


ROTFL, Phoebe! Glad you're here! This is a great thread, and a very well read one.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
*Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
*Watch the trailer on YouTube*: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## jessepet

This is so cool that you guys have this topic! I have three indie romances available!

ROGUE FOR A NIGHT: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UN5BS4 Ronan "Rage" Riley first met Lucinda Stoneworth when she was the wife of his best friend's brother and knew she was out of reach, no matter how bewitching she was. But now she's been a widow for two years and they find themselves at the same country party. Attraction leads to a wicked affair, but could a proper lady of the ton really find a happily ever after with a former underground boxer? Or will Society end their love forever?

This is a sexy, regency-set romance. 2.99

SEVEN NIGHTS: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XWBBHM Five years ago Leah Prescott left her fiancé Sean Dalton's ring on their kitchen table with only a note of goodbye. Now a travel writer, she has just penned a scathing report on the false promise of fantasy resorts and the entire travel industry wants her head. She gets roped into spending a week at the newest of these kinds of resorts, only to find her former fiancé is the owner. Now trapped on an exotic island for seven nights with a man she loved and left, Leah is bombarded by his erotic fantasies designed just for her, surrounded by his presence&#8230;. and left wondering if there could be a second chance for first love.

This is a contemporary erotic romance. 2.99

SIN: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002OHD27U In "Wager of Sin", wicked Hawk proposes a novel way for sensual Bianca to work off her gambling debts. In "The Sweetest Sin", staid Landon rediscovers the wife who abandoned him, but will his thirst for revenge against Juliana overcome their second chance? And in "Sin's Mistress", Sin has admired innocent Evie from afar, but now that he can possess her for ten delicious days, he finds he wants more than mere pleasure.

This is an omnibus of three erotic historical romance novellas. AND it's on sale for only .99 until May 15!

Enjoy!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Man, this group is just BURSTING with energy. DD, I loved your Evil Editor story. It makes your success that much sweeter. I attended one RWA conference and that was enough for me. I came to the conclusion years ago that editors put on their pantyhose just like everybody else. Their opinions are only that--opinions. You have to stick to your MUSE.

Welcome Joyce, Lisa, Sabrina, Phoebe & Jesse. Interesting mix of storytellers.

Allure--good luck on your fund raiser.

Chicki--you GO, girl!

This weekend I am promoting my oft-neglected, but steady little seller, PRINCESS ROBIN. I have Chapter Nine up at Authors Den for my sampling http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=55303










Hasta manana!

Dana


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've just announced what is surely to be the competition of the year over at my Official Site.

Blog, promo, twitter The Hambledown Dream & go into the draw to win the Ultimate Pamper package which includes a trio of skincare products from Janesce in South Australia, A CD by Slava Grigoryan & a signed print copy of The Hambledown Dream by me - Dean Mayes. Check out the site today for details & enter

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2011/05/competition-promote-hambledown-dream.html


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey Dean--

I posted on my Facebook wall. Interesting contest--you're running a contest to other authors and blog sites to promote your book, right?

Let us know how that works out for you.

I posted your link with this caption:

_A man writing romance? An Aussie, yet? Check out Dean Mays from Australia. Listen to his cool Aussie accent reading the excerpts of his books. Oh yeah, we loves those guys from Downunder._

Won't it cost a lot for you to ship those products? Will you have multiple winners?

Good luck!

Dana


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hello everyone, 
I have one indy romance novel and one indy romance novella. I am a big fan of slice of life stories filled with suspense. I am not a big fan of sexy supermodel woman in romance novels, I like characters that have the same doubts, fears and issues that any normal person would have about weight, apperance, money, security and so on. I think it makes them more human and it is easier to connect to. You can see the covers at the bottom of my post and they are both $0.99 on kindle. 

My novel is, Five Days Notice, it is about a world in with the global economy has collapsed and world war three has left the planet a dark and damaged place. Having a job is like winning the lottery. The story follows seven characters that work at the last big superstore and it shows far how they are willing to go to keep their jobs when cuts are announced. It is a story of passion, romance, betrayal, corruption and desperation. 

My novella is, Under The Midnight Sky, it is a historical romance set more towards the samurai era. The story is about a self-distructive once famous swordsman. He has lost his arm, which has broken his spirit. His loyal wife has stayed by his side through thick and thin, but his paranoid self-hating state forces her into the arms of another man. The question is she really in love with this man or is she with him because he reminds her of the man her husband use to be.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Been out of the loop for a loooong time, and I've just been reading some of the back posts. Oh gosh, DDScott, I'm surprised you remained so calm at the RWA gig. I would have punched that editor's lights out. But as everyone agrees, and I do, too, the best form of revenge is loadsa sales. So keep selling everyone!

Linda


----------



## Dana Taylor

Alex Sinclair said:


> Hello everyone,
> My novella is, Under The Midnight Sky, it is a historical romance set more towards the samurai era. The story is about a self-distructive once famous swordsman. He has lost his arm, which has broken his spirit. His loyal wife has stayed by his side through thick and thin, but his paranoid self-hating state forces her into the arms of another man. The question is she really in love with this man or is she with him because he reminds her of the man her husband use to be.


Hi--

Alex, how interesting to set a romance in the samurai era. Don't you know historicals should only be set in Regency England? Ha! Hooray for Indie Independence!

Okay, I have buckled to market pressure and lowered the price of Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance to 99 cents. After analyzing the sales of "Ain't Love Grand?" and "Princess Robin" over the month of April at 99 cents, it appears to be the sweet spot. So okay, I cave.

Dana


----------



## Alex Sinclair

lol, Dana. I wanted to try something ever so slightly different than the usual. I wrote a free book almost two years ago, which was about a holy man in samurai era and people seemed to love the fresh approach and thought I might as well try a sweet romance that is a little outside of the box, lol. Oddly, regency historical fans not so impressed by the idea, lol.


----------



## CJArcher

Welcome to the newbies here - Alex, Jessepet and Phoebe.  Your books sound interesting and I've added them to my growing virtual TBR pile.  

It's Sunday here in Australia and mother's day so happy Mother's Day to all the mum's/mom's out there.  I hope ereaders are the gift of choice this year


----------



## Chicki

HOLLYWOOD SWINGING featured in the 99 cent book marathon starting at DailyCheapReads.com 10:00pm CST on Sunday, May 8. A different book will post every hour for more than 72 hours.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Colette Duke

Happy Mother's Day to the moms and grandmas among us.


----------



## Tess St John

Loved catching up on everyone's everything! Welcome newbies to the thread. 

Dana, how are sales at .99?

Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks for this opportunity.

My new novel:

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

$0.99

is about Sally Lightfoot, a 50 year old widow unsure whether to age gracefully or disgracefully. A year after her husband's sudden death and stifled by suburbia, she goes out to lose her 'wididity' her born-again virginity, facing humiliation and rejection square on. It's sad but funny too.

Stephanie Zia


----------



## Dana Taylor

Tess St John said:


> Dana, how are sales at .99?
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all!


Hi Tess--

It's about 24 hours since I dropped the price and the rating went from 90,000 to 9,200 for a while. As I write this, it is 11,294. Plus dig this:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,294 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce 
#6 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce

After the success I've seen the past month for "Ain't Love Grand?" in the Spiritual and Mental Healing the top 10 generating sales, I changed the secondary category for "Moon" to divorce. The story did arise from my years as a secretary in a divorce practice. But, admittedly it is a stretch to call it a book about divorce. Still, people can read the blurb and decide for themselves. We'll see if landing high on this particular list generates as many sales as it has for the other book.

This whole business of developing a strategy to break out of the pack is very interesting.

Oh, like Chicki, I was notified that "Ain't Love Grand?" is going to be one of the featured books at DailyCheapReads.com starting tonight. So, golly, I may be turning a corner.

Hope you've enjoyed a lovely Mother's Day!

Dana


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey Dean--
> 
> I posted on my Facebook wall. Interesting contest--you're running a contest to other authors and blog sites to promote your book, right?
> 
> Let us know how that works out for you.
> 
> I posted your link with this caption:
> 
> _A man writing romance? An Aussie, yet? Check out Dean Mays from Australia. Listen to his cool Aussie accent reading the excerpts of his books. Oh yeah, we loves those guys from Downunder._
> 
> Won't it cost a lot for you to ship those products? Will you have multiple winners?
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Dana


I'm not focusing on any particular group Dana - just hoping that people who follow me at Facebook and those who follow my blog might consider it worth helping out. There will be one winner for the package. Shipping to the States is pretty good right now because of our strong dollar.

I was hoping that people would comment at my blog in order for me to track whose entered more easily but I guess not everyone has access to a blogger account that will allow them to post.

We'll see what happens anyway.

Thanks for posting on your Wall. Can you link me to that?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Dean, et al--

My FB page is http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345 if anybody else wants to "friend" me. The post about your book is there.

The Book Bazaar is getting so busy, the posts are going up like tweets.

I hope everyone is enjoying a rise in sales. It would be a personal 1st for me to get under 1,000 in the ratings.

I read Collette Duke's short story "Emerald 3" today while I was at a laundry mat. Her tale was a great getaway from that cultural adventure.

Have a lovely week--

Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

I'm so tired!

Birthday party for the daughter...her granny tried to roller skate and broke her arm so spent the rest of the day in the E.R. Yikes. Then mother's day fun, cake and ice cream as well as trying to promote the May Awareness Project.

I need a vacation.

Stop by http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/2011/05/type-2-diabetes-and-weekend-winners.html to get a chance at some free books and swag either TODAY or TOMORROW. All ya gotta do is comment. It's all for awareness for some great causes.

Action for Healthy Kids 
&
Diabetes Action.

Hope ya'll get a chance to stop by.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Chicki

My cover artist and critsister talks about Hollywood Swinging today on her blog.

http://zeemonodee.blogspot.com/2011/05/tidbit-tuesday-spotlight-on-hollywood.html

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle * - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook * - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
*Smashwords * for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on *YouTube*: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Colette Duke

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Dean, et al--
> 
> My FB page is http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345 if anybody else wants to "friend" me. The post about your book is there.
> 
> I read Collette Duke's short story "Emerald 3" today while I was at a laundry mat. Her tale was a great getaway from that cultural adventure.


Dana, I'm so tickled you liked my story. 

I'm not sure whether it's me or your Facebook link, but for the life of me, I can't get to your page. It just takes me to my own page.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Friended you, Dana. How the heck did we manage to not be friends already? Guess we figured we'd always have kindleboards. ::grins::

Will visit your artist's blog today, Chicki.

Hope everyone is having a great day today. Now that the MIL is gone, I have time to do some much needed catch-up! 

I have to find the time to make a cover for the new release this week.

I need to do some editing on another project.

I need to start the sequel to Murder Creek before the beginning scene becomes overworked in my head.

What about You all? What do you need to get done?


All my best,
AyVee


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hi Ayvee, for the first time in two years I don't have to get anything done, lol. Been writing back to back novels for ages, so now I have no pressure or stress and can write the sequel to, Five Days Notice, in a calm relaxed pace, lol.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Lemme just say, Alex... I'm totally jealous.

I don't think my butt muscles have relaxed since January...and that might have been due to the wine.

Seriously, I need to get some of this pressure off of me before I burst. LOL

I read an article about Self-publishing being more stressful than Trad publishing. I don't know about that so much, but I can say it's a lot more stressful than small e-press publishing.

Goodness! Okay... end rant...and end procrastination.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Chicki

Announcing the first contest for HOLLYWOOD SWINGING! Visit my blog for details. http://bit.ly/izY13C

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Chicki

I received this message on Facebook today:

Hi Chicki! Ednah Wlaters told me to message you. My name is Cynthia and I run Book Reader addicts here on Facebook. I am looking to do a BIG Indie Author Bash on Book Reader Addicts and was wondering if you or knew any Indie Authors that would be willing to donate a book (paperback or ecopy) and I will add their book to the page to help spread the word. If you do know of some feel free to message me or have them message me. I am hoping to do this during the month of June. Thank you!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Reader-Addicts/111740428882269

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Chicki

AllureVanSanz said:


> I don't think my butt muscles have relaxed since January...


Oh, AyVee, I can relate to that. Fortunately, I don't have a day job, so I can put everything into promoting my books, but it is a tremendous amount of work. Every night I go to bed planning to read for a little while on my Kindle and catch some TV. Ha! By the time I read a page or two, I'm snoring!

But I keep reminding myself of how it used to be getting up every morning and going to the office. I'll take working for myself for 12 hours a day over that mess any day!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hi Ayvee, I have four novels published with a small e-press. I find promoting those books are like pulling teeth because the small press tends to actually do more harm than good. I find self-publishing a breath of fresh air. It is a lot of hours, but I am happy to do it and my self-published books (the two below) have actually sold 5x that of my published books, lol. I struggle with the publishers. I think from now on I will stick to the Indy Publishing. I like creative control. My next book will be on exercises for the butt!!! So keep your eyes open for it, lol.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Oh, AyVee, I can relate to that. Fortunately, I don't have a day job, so I can put everything into promoting my books, but it is a tremendous amount of work. Every night I go to bed planning to read for a little while on my Kindle and catch some TV. Ha! By the time I read a page or two, I'm snoring!
> 
> But I keep reminding myself of how it used to be getting up every morning and going to the office. I'll take working for myself for 12 hours a day over that mess any day!


LOL, I agree with you both. I love learning new things every day, but self-publishing can be overwhelming like Allure said. That's where people are so great! Like right now, I hoping my college friend who is a movie publicist or something can help with a press release I want to do. I tried researching them but they are so over my head and seem expensive. I'm hoping she can point me in the right direction. But, I totally agree with what Chicki said in that it beats a 9 to 5 any day!


----------



## CJArcher

You all sound so productive.  I haven't got into the Facebook thing yet but have added it to my list of promo things to do.  That list has been growing while I finish book 2 of my next series, Lord Hawkesbury's Players.  Finally typed The End today but it needs a few good edits then sit for a while, then another edit...  Meanwhile book 1, A Secret Life, is coming out in the next few days.  I'll be sure to post the details here when it happens.

Allure, I think you need to take a few deep breaths, have a glass of wine and relax.  Take a night off from the computer, it won't kill you or your sales.  You seem to have a lot on your plate.  If you can't do that then vent some more here as we're all in the same boat


----------



## Chicki

When my last book released, I contacted Amazon about sending copies to reviewers. I was told that I would have to purchase gift cards (for a minimum of $5.00 even though my books sell for $2.99 and $0.99).

Does anyone know a way around this? I want to provide free copies for the Indie Author Bash on Book Reader Addicts.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

@Chicki--if you have your books up at Smashwords you can easily get a coupon code to give away free books. I have done it privately, or just given out the code. You setup an expiration date on the code so you are not giving away free books forever.

Thanks for sharing that info on the book bash. I will head over there.

"Ain't Love Grand?" went up at DailyCheapReads this morning. All my books are selling, even a few copies of "Ever-Flowing Streams." So I think this business of relentless promotion is having a ripple effect. It wouold nice to be able to concentrate on writing again.

http://dailycheapreads.com/?s=ain%27t+love+grand%3F

Have a great day--

Dana


----------



## Chicki

I just received this by e-mail:

- - - - - - - -
Spread the word...

For authors who donate $1.00 or more, I'm giving away 6 months of free promotion at my book publicity site.

Details here:

http://betweenthescenes11.blogspot.com/2011/05/buck-for-bama-help-tornado-victims-in.html

Thanks so much for your kindness and generosity.

Much gratitude,
Kerri Nelson

- - - - - - - - -
*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @Chicki--if you have your books up at Smashwords you can easily get a coupon code to give away free books. I have done it privately, or just given out the code. You setup an expiration date on the code so you are not giving away free books forever.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that info on the book bash. I will head over there.


Thank you. I think that's what I'll do. And you're welcome!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon,

Boy is it raining in Oklahoma City right now! Love these storms when I don't have to go anywhere.

Anyway, thanks, Chicki for passing on the promo opportunities. I debated about making a 12 month commitment to BookDaily.com for "Ever-Flowing Streams" promotion. After prayerful consideration, I said okay to $39 per month. First promo goes out tomorrow to about 20,000 emails. I'll let you know if that was a wise move or not.

I finally downloaded TweetDeck and learned how to set up the schedule. My followers are steadily growing, which I still don't understand, but I'm going through the motions and the business of setting up the "tweets" and then getting on with my life appears to be a good use of time.

So, that's what's happening in my world.

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wow, three of my historical romances--SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT, WILD ANGEL, and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE--are holding their own in Amazon's US and UK Top 100 lists for Historical Romance...and SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT is edging closer to #1 in Amazon's UK Top 100 list.

Thanks so much to all of my new readers for their wonderful and enthusiastic support--and to my longtime fans re-discovering my books again! For the lusty month of May, all 3 of the above romances are 99 cents as a special thank-you from me to you. 

Miriam Minger

Twitter - @miriamminger

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

@Miriam--that's great! I see your books lined in the "also purchased" so often. Amazon is doing a great job with that internal promotion.

There are getting to be so many places to promote and meet readers. The Amazon/Kindle page at Facebook has over 800,000 followers and the page moves at lightning speed. 

Have a great day everybody!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/does-promotion-change-when-you-decide-to-go-indie

Staying focused as a self-published author. http://bit.ly/jUBe3a

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Yay, I've hit a bestselling list. I'm #34 in Fiction Drama and very excited.

Also, check out my new book trailer. http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=616

@Dana, good luck with your promotion. Hope it goes well!

@Chicki, thanks for all the great promotion leads. I'm definitely going to check out the articles too! I agree with Dana about Smashword being good, or can't you gift the Amazon copy to the reviewer? All you would need is their email address, and you buy the copy as a gift and send it to them.

@Miriam Congrats on your awesome sales!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> @Miriam Congrats on your awesome sales!


Thanks, Tiphanie! Congrats yourself!! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Yay, I've hit a bestselling list. I'm #34 in Fiction Drama and very excited.
> 
> Also, check out my new book trailer. http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=616
> 
> @Dana, good luck with your promotion. Hope it goes well!
> 
> @Chicki, thanks for all the great promotion leads. I'm definitely going to check out the articles too! I agree with Dana about Smashword being good, or can't you gift the Amazon copy to the reviewer? All you would need is their email address, and you buy the copy as a gift and send it to them.
> 
> @Miriam Congrats on your awesome sales!


Congratulations, Tiphanie!

I know I can gift them, but the minimum is $5.00, so I'd be giving each reviewer and extra $2.00. Right now I can't afford to do that. I did the Smashwords coupon thingy.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## AuthorCharlieg

Thanks for the chance to post on my projects. I have three interpretations of the Gospels on Amazon Kindle and a political thriller. I am also working on trying to publish a Contemporary Romance with two working titles: A Sappy Piece of Crap, and Beth Erev, Daughter of the Evening. I am trying to get feedback on which title will be the biggest hook. 

I am also looking for feedback on the idea of bringing characters in from other books I am working on. Beth Erev is friends with Rose Grant, from Romance in New York and Dominic, who was a high school friend of Cal from one of my Gospel novels. Cal is in turn friends with Romero Grant from my Romance in New York novel. Sherry Rodriguez plays a cameo role in Beth Erev, Daughter of the Evening. Her brother, was a friend of Dominic, the Gospel novel. Any thoughts of intermingling characters would be appreciated.

In Beth Erev, Dauther of the Evening, Beth Erev is a person who gave up on society. She wants only to live in a wigwam on farmer's property, clear brush, and use the local materials to make furniture and clothing which she sells at a local consignment shop in town for needed supplies. She has eight Aussies which she uses as sled dogs. They are also trained cattle dogs. The furniture she makes uses no nails. She hand makes her own glue and her own varnish out of tree sap. As a result people call her a sappy piece of crap. She is very steeped in Delaware Indian traditions and the anthropology of the area.  She is not at all interested in dating. She ends up dating Ben Boker and Cal Agathamazo. She marries Ben Boker and has three children.

Ben Boker is a local farmer in Bucks County PA. He only wants to work his farm and work in his part time day job with the PA Department of Fish and Game. He has been burned several times when dating so is not at all interested in dating. He ends up dating Beth Erev, and Arista Kratovski. 

Cal Agathamazo is a large hulking man who was friends of a Dominic from high school days. They met because they were both bullies. Cal tried to intimidate Dominic during a football game. Dominic beat him up and broke his jaw. This humbled Cal and brought him to a better day of life. They became friends. Beth Erev was a girl trying to get Dominic to date her. Cal had promised that if he ever met her, he would try to help her out. As a result, years later, when he meets Beth, he tries in a very bumbling sort of way to play match maker with her and Ben Boker. Both times he tries, things almost come to disaster. He tries to use Beth's knowledge of the local traditions, flora and fauna of the area, to convince her she would be a great tour guide. He is very interested in dating but can not get a date to save his life. 

Arista Kratovski is the wife Lila Boker tries to get for Ben Boker. She is very aristocratic, but is willing to date Ben as a favor to Lila. She ends up falling for Cal, and helps in his schemes to play matchmaker for Ben and Beth.

Lila Boker is the nagging mother who means the best for her sun, but comes across as a very nagging mother. 

Beth Erev, Dauther of the Evening is the story of Beth Erev as she moves from a person who looks like a Sappy Piece of Crap to a farmer's housewife. Please give me your thoughts on this subject. 




Romance in New York. 

Romero Grant, the owner of Grant Bio-Fuel, started out as an urban sophisticate unaware of the people around him. He left his Manhattan staff, including Juliet and Ben and traveled to Alabama to investigate proposed work sites. Because of his Spanish features, Romero, faced racism, ridicule, and abuse. This, and his new love, Rose, changed him into a compassionate human being. 

Like Sea Biscuit, the horse too small, with the load too large, the trainer too old, and the owner too dumb to know the difference, Rose is the person too small, with a load too large, teachers too old and prior bosses too dumb to know the difference. This Rose from Alabama, a real Secretariat, started out last in life, but because she met Romero, finished her life’s race, 31 lengths ahead. 

First, Rose exposed Juliet's love for Romero and Ben's love for Juliet. Rose helped Ben win over Juliet and in the process close the love triangle. It also showed Rose’s desire to compete so that all might win. In confession, Rose undergoes the exorcism of Father Chris to free her from her past. Romero then romances Rose with gondola rides, horseback riding, and carriage rides in Central Park. Romero and Rose move on to a warm sensual, sometimes hot, romance in her apartment, and a double wedding at St. Patrick's Cathedral.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Well CharlieG, sounds like you have an interesting cast of characters filling up the rooms of your head. Not sure if you've written scenes to weave the stories together.  If not, I suggest searching for a local critique group in your area and bouncing the manuscripts off other writers.

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Chicki said:


> I know I can gift them, but the minimum is $5.00, so I'd be giving each reviewer and extra $2.00. Right now I can't afford to do that. I did the Smashwords coupon thingy.


Chicki, you can gift any of your ebooks through Amazon, no matter what the cost. So a 99 cent ebook will only cost you 99 cents and you get the 35% royalty back anyway which is nice  I agree the costs can add up so I don't do this often, especially for $2.99 books.


----------



## Chicki

CJArcher said:


> Chicki, you can gift any of your ebooks through Amazon, no matter what the cost. So a 99 cent ebook will only cost you 99 cents and you get the 35% royalty back anyway which is nice  I agree the costs can add up so I don't do this often, especially for $2.99 books.


I don't understand why customer service told me that. I'd much rather deal with Amazon anyway.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Can I mention a one day sale here, if it's not on Kindle?

Sam


----------



## Alisha

I'm excited to have The Kindle Banner Ad today for Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen! A .99 Best Seller! Check it out if you have time.

And for those of you searching for a great Indie Group to promote your books and gab with other great indie authors, please check out my yahoo group! We're 55 strong and growing! So many great marketing tips every day! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Worldwide_Indie_Novelists/

*Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen*
Welcome to Axl's Wolfdorn's World. Circle City is home of the Wolfen where they live as humans inside the city limits and dwell in underground caverns as Wolf people. And have done so happily for the last 1500 years.

On the edge of civilization, there is a place called Circle City, Alaska. The last town before the Yukon Flats gives way to frigid desolation. When Zoe O'Brien, a secluded widow, kills a crazed mother wolf and saves the only cub from sure death, she ignites a war between the Wolfen Clan and the Kontar Clan. The wolf people have been enemies of the dog people for centuries and the cub she takes in is heir to the Wolfen throne. Taken prisoner by the Wolfen for murder and kidnapping, Zoe is forced to see and do things with creatures she never knew existed, held against her will in a world she both desires and fears. Axl Wolfdorn is coming of age, ready for his Unleashing and on the hunt for his Moonswan, the female he will choose for the Chase and the royal Feral Consummation. But how can he consider bonding with a mate when the only scent deep within his nose is the tangy scent of the woman who saved his life, the very woman who forced his clan into war, the woman he must now kill to avenge his mother's death?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Samantha Hunter said:


> Can I mention a one day sale here, if it's not on Kindle?
> 
> Sam


Sure, Sam. We're hawking our wares here whether it's at Kindle, Smashwords, Nook--wherever. What you got?

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Check out what having a first author event is like with photos! http://bit.ly/kI8yPu


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Check out what having a first author event is like with photos! http://bit.ly/kI8yPu


Loved your blog entry! I know you were excited and thrilled. The first time I spoke in front of a crowd was at a local B&N writer's conference. I was so thankful I got to stand behind a podium, because my legs were shaking so badly. Also my mouth got so dry that my lips were sticking to my teeth. LOL! But I got through it, and everyone said I did a good job. I was just thankful I didn't pass out!
*
Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Oh man, sorry Dana -- I had a one-day freebie on Smashwords, but then errands, etc carried me away the rest of the day and I never got back here to check -- but this is good to know for future sales, since I am planning several over the summer, and a few blog/basket giveaways over the next few weeks, etc so I will be sure to post those here, as long as it's okay 

Sam


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Tiphanie--it's wonderful you had such great support for your book launch! So much better than when you sit in a bookstore and people do their best to avoid eye-contact. I'm sure you did a wonderful job.

Well, it's the weekend. Anybody got any samples going up around the web?

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Well, it's the weekend. Anybody got any samples going up around the web?
> 
> Dana


Hollywood Swinging is being featured at Indie Books List - http://bit.ly/iVQniI today and bargainebooks.blogspot.com is doing a feature on my other books tonight after 8 PM EST!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Actually, maybe that coupon doesn't end until midnight tonight? Downloads have placed it on Smashwords bestseller list! yay   Here's the code: QE54D -- it's for Barely There, which, if you read it and like it and are inclined, could use a few reviews/stars -- it seems a little naked next to others on the list, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Chicki said:


> I just received this by e-mail:
> 
> For authors who donate $1.00 or more, I'm giving away 6 months of free promotion at my book publicity site.
> 
> http://betweenthescenes11.blogspot.com/2011/05/buck-for-bama-help-tornado-victims-in.html


I just checked this out, and it's not six months of free promo if you give $1. It's if you donate, you're entered in a drawing where you _might_ win six months of free promo. Chalk that up to poorly worded email.

Teresa


----------



## CJArcher

Samantha Hunter said:


> Actually, maybe that coupon doesn't end until midnight tonight? Downloads have placed it on Smashwords bestseller list! yay  Here's the code: QE54D -- it's for Barely There, which, if you read it and like it and are inclined, could use a few reviews/stars -- it seems a little naked next to others on the list, LOL.
> Sam


Sam, Barely There is #6 on Smashwords Bestsellers list, just 1 spot ahead of me! Great result for your giveaway. I'm having my own giveaway for my novella, The Mercenary's Price for the month of May at Smashwords which has propelled it into the #7 spot. Use the coupon code RX58H at Smashwords to get it for free.


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Awesome CJ!  I'm happy to be in good company 

Sam


----------



## Chicki

Teresa Morgan said:


> I just checked this out, and it's not six months of free promo if you give $1. It's if you donate, you're entered in a drawing where you _might_ win six months of free promo. Chalk that up to poorly worded email.
> 
> Teresa


That's what I assumed it meant. She couldn't possibly give six months free promo to everyone who donated.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Tonya

Dana Taylor said:


> Well CharlieG, sounds like you have an interesting cast of characters filling up the rooms of your head. Not sure if you've written scenes to weave the stories together. If not, I suggest searching for a local critique group in your area and bouncing the manuscripts off other writers.
> 
> Dana


Great advice for anyone!! I have to admit, I wouldn't have been able to do it without my wonderful critique group. Their support, and love out weighed all the re-writing, edits, and vein slicing I had to do in order to get my debut novel, Carpe Bead 'em, released THIS week!!

Dana~love this thread!!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Loved your blog entry! I know you were excited and thrilled. The first time I spoke in front of a crowd was at a local B&N writer's conference. I was so thankful I got to stand behind a podium, because my legs were shaking so badly. Also my mouth got so dry that my lips were sticking to my teeth. LOL! But I got through it, and everyone said I did a good job. I was just thankful I didn't pass out!
> *
> Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


Thanks, Chicki and Dana!!! Lol, that's a great memory that, of course, I can totally relate to! It's good to know I'm not the only one who gets nervous, but it shows how brave you are, too, to work through it.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Hollywood Swinging is being featured at Indie Books List - http://bit.ly/iVQniI today and bargainebooks.blogspot.com is doing a feature on my other books tonight after 8 PM EST!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ


This was a really good read! I enjoyed it. Thanks for letting us know!

Tiph


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Snagged #1 on Smashwords list! Yay  http://tinyurl.com/3xh87nv -- who knows how long that will last, but nice Sunday morning surprise.  And got a nice review out of it too 

Sam


----------



## Colette Duke

Congrats, Sam!

Boy, all of you have been doing wonderful things.  I've been hunkered at my desk, writing and trying to get a handle on Facebook without being eaten alive by it.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Sam, yay on snagging the #1 Smashwords spot!  

Colette, I hear you about hunkering down at your desk...I've been working on a novella, trying to get it done by the end of this month and I'm way behind where I should be. So I guess it's another few weeks of hunkering down for me. LOL.


----------



## alan nayes

Finally, after getting through all the formatting issues and designing a new cover--all hired out btw, I'm no techie--my novel BARBARY POINT is live and ready for whatever may come. The story revolves around a young ambitious woman who flies back to Oshkosh, Wisconsin to close out her father's estate and finds far more that she expected--she meets a fishing guide and falls in love. What happens during those six days on the shores of Lake Winnebago will remain with her the rest of her life. Read it and smile and laugh and cry. 
  Thank you everyone on KB who have been so helpful responding to my myriad questions regarding tech issues--this stuff isn't easy!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

So much going on here!

@ Welcome to newcomers Tonya and Alan (always nice to see a guy here). We're a fun, helpful group.

@CJ & Sam--look at you tearing it up at Smashwords! I haven't sold much over there, but I noticed when I had the coupons, people surely used them. I haven't come up with a great strategy for taking advantage of that. Any tips, girls?

@Colette--I put up a FB page for "Ever-Flowing Streams" which I thought was okay and now I see it's totally lame. People have figured out how to get sophisticated lay-outs uploaded on their business pages. Sigh. Something else to learn. Currently, I"m working on a Blog at WordPress.

It's Sample Day, so you can check out good old PRINCESS ROBIN 








http://www.freado.com/read/7579/princess-robin 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Sam - congratulations on the #1. But guess who just bumped you to #2  That's probably only because your coupon has expired and mine is still going, lol. It's amazing what a freebie can do to your ranking 

Thanks for the reminder about #samplesunday, Dana. I've been featuring my latest historical romance A SECRET LIFE the last 3 Sundays and today I have the third installment up: http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/05/samplesunday-secret-life-3rd.html


----------



## Samantha Hunter

I am happy to trade off with you!   Those freebies are nice for visibility, and a thank you to readers. 

Sam


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all, I'm a week and a half into this and no reviews yet.  My novella, Spouse Hunting, is free on Smashwords right now (hoping to generate some reviews.  Is this a good strategy? Lots of downloads, but nothing yet.)  

If anyone is looking for a fun, heartfelt read, give it a try.  

Still learning the ropes here.  I feel like I'm splashing along the shore line while everyone else is swimming out in the open ocean.  I've enjoyed reading through the comments in the thread. I have to check in here more often.


----------



## KierstenFay

Hi everyone,
Below is the description of my book Demon Possession
which has just been published for ebooks everywhere.
A paperback version will be available soon. *so excited!*
Anyway, I write paranormal romance with a hint of sci-fi
*and a lot of romance.*​


*Short Description: 
*Demon Possession is about a mysterious
woman, named Analia, who escapes her long slavery, only to find herself
once again trapped on the ship _Marada_, With a devastatingly erotic demon.
With him she learns what living free can truly be like.

*Review Blurb*
"I haven't read a good science fiction fantasy
with some awesome steamy romance in a
long time; Demon Possession was a great
debut for author Kiersten Fay." - Seeing Night Reviews

If you would like more reviews or are just dying to purchase this book, then click the amazon link below.
Demon Possession​


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Thanks so much to those of you who have come to my blog and supported a cause.

Today, Dana and I are giving out copies of our books for a good cause. Autoimmune Disease Research.

I hope you all can come out and try to score a copy, or just show a bit of support for a great cause.

http://tinyurl.com/3nkpm72

I'm so exhausted! LOL Running May Awareness is hard enough, but playing catch-up after Blogger decided to freak out and destroy my schedule--My brain is fried.

I see a few new people. It's great to have you here. I'm usually a little bit more on the ball. I promise after the first week of June, I should be back to coming by and not missing so frappin much.

LOL

::hugs all around:: I hope everyone is well. Trying to keep you all retweeted and Facebooked. lol

Best,
AyVee


----------



## CJArcher

I left a comment, Ayvee.  You're doing great work and I'm not surprised you're exhausted.  I'm exhausted just reading about it.

Welcome to the newbies.  Kiersten, that cover is gorgeous.  Good luck with sales.


----------



## Chicki

Stop by my blog today for a good laugh. http://bit.ly/lkYFAN

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Kiersten -- GORGEOUS cover!

Anyone on Twitter, etc find me, and I will happily RT, etc when I see your posts... is there a #Kindleboard thread?

Sam


----------



## Samantha Hunter

So, we can do free books at SW -- we can't at Kindle -- how does Amazon respond to this? Will they set our Kindle book price to free as well? Just curious...

Sam


----------



## CaitLondon

Samantha, for there are #indieauthors #kindle #amazon etc. and more. I just keep a list of these for Twitter and apply as appropriate. The other places as well. I like Twitter better than Facebook, or rather get more interesting links/blogs/articles out of Twitter than FB.


----------



## Rhonda Helms

YAY, look at all the romance novelists! And 59 pages' worth...well, time to get digging. haha


----------



## CaitLondon

Kirsten Fay, your cover for Demon Possession is super! Best of luck w/sales.


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Thanks 

I like Twitter and FB, but use them both in different ways. 

Sam


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm peeking out of my writing mode for a day. I posted this in my Book Bazaar thread and then realized I should post it here too:

My very awesome friend and critique partner, Peg Brantley, is interviewing me today at her blog, Suspense Novelist. We're talking about self-publishing vs. traditional publishing and whether it's an either-or proposition or the two can complement each other.

Come join the discussion. (If anyone shows up and leaves a comment, it will make me feel loved, I promise.)

ETA: Hurray! Comments! I feel loved. !


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Well, it's been awhile since I was here last. I must remember to check the "new replies to your posts" link in order to get back here. That's why I've been AWOL. I keep forgetting.

Now, guys and gals, I know I still have a lot to learn about the biz, but can you tell me how giving away free copies relates to more sales? I know it makes your rankings go up, but that doesn't necessarily translate into more sales. 

Also, can someone who's simply inept at the Facebook or Twitter thing, get sales?

I await your sage advice.

Joyce


----------



## Samantha Hunter

I imagine the ranking you get from a free book makes you visible to people who might buy your others, who don't know about you or find you any other way. However, I can't say I personally saw any sales benefit with my free book experiment this past weekend at SW -- I had a total of 4 extra sales there on my other books (still sell in far higher numbers on Kindle, w/out free book offerings...), and there's no way of knowing if those 4 sales were a result of the free book visibility, or if they would have happened anyway.  So I can't say putting the free book out there really stimulated any sales of books people had to pay for, but I just look at it as a thank you to readers at that point, etc.

Sam


----------



## Lisa Scott

I'm new to this, so maybe it wasn't the best move to make my novella free on Smashwords with no other books to sell yet, but I was hoping to get a review or two out of it.  (none yet.)  I also have a sample of my short story collection coming out soon at the end of the novella.  
Nobody was buying it anyway on Smashwords, so I figured it wouldn't hurt.  I'll let you know if I see any results.


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> When my last book released, I contacted Amazon about sending copies to reviewers. I was told that I would have to purchase gift cards (for a minimum of $5.00 even though my books sell for $2.99 and $0.99).
> 
> Does anyone know a way around this? I want to provide free copies for the Indie Author Bash on Book Reader Addicts.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
> Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG
> Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


I'll tell you the new secret strategy I'm using, Chicki...LOL..."Gift" the books to your winners via Kindle!

I've been doing that a bunch lately when I guest blog plus for various conferences and philanthropic ventures.

For example, tomorrow, on my Naked Hero Grog - http://thenakedhero.com - I'm Kindle Copy "Gifting" five winners (chosen randomly from our comments) with Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries THUG GUARD.

All you need is each winner's email address...and you can "gift" them a Kindle copy of your book. And...the best part is, it counts for your Kindle sales.

You pay for the book, just as your readers would, but you're also getting your royalty back plus helping your sales too...as well as treating your readers!!!


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/does-promotion-change-when-you-decide-to-go-indie
> 
> Staying focused as a self-published author. http://bit.ly/jUBe3a
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
> Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG
> Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


Thanks bunches for The WG2E shout-out, Chicki!

Nothin' beats writers helping writers...and that's what we're all about at The WG2E!

And y'all are invited too...so join us and jump into our cuss and discussions!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DDScott

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - and another 99 Cent Ebook - is here!!!*

_Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King._



Here's the scoop:

Thug Guard - book one of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - is all about gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy...with all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters. Oh...and along for the adventure...try The Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels - plus all the rest of your fave Bootscootin' characters too!

Hollywood Stylist to The Stars Zoey Witherspoon is a wanna-be Stephanie Plum, and to that end, she's now moonlighting as a badge-toting P.I. But on her way to style one of her infamously diva-esque clients, she discovers her first Dead Guy in a Range Rover parked next to her. And this isn't just any dead guy. It's the guy with a Russian mob connection, who her former client, Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall, hired to knock her off.

Bond, James Bond-style Double Agent Roman Bellesconi is hell-bent on bringing down Ponzi-scheming King Bernard McCall. Why? Because (1) that's his job. But also because (2) he's got a lot more at stake than job security. If he doesn't bring down Bernie, his family's monarchy will be destroyed.

As the dead guys keep piling-up around 'em, Zoey may be d*mn sick of Roman's deep and very dark secrets, but, she's also convinced that perhaps, like Roman's been reiterating, it's only because he's keeping those secrets, they're both still alive. But is there a way for their cover to be blown, Roman's secrets thus revealed, and each of 'em live to tell about it?

************************

Praise for The Bootscootin' Books (BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, STOMPIN' ON STETSONS, and BUCKLES ME BABY):

"Wow! I loved this...The descriptions are so vivid and colorful it really feels like the reader's going through the same wild rollercoaster ride...It's a funny, sexy, sassy attitude of a read, and I can't wait to get stuck into the next one." --- Sibel Hodge, author of The Amber Fox Mysteries

"I laughed from page one on...The author has a way with twisting phrases. Bootscootin' was a delight. I'm loading up on her other books. She's a shoe-in for one of my favorite chicklit authors." --- Barbara Silkstone, author of The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland Age 42 and Three-Quarters

"Are you ready for a really fun read? I hope so...So sit back and get ready to laugh." --- Karen Cantwell, author of Take The Monkeys and Run

"&#8230;who doesn't need a laugh? Laugh 'til you (you fill it in) with D. D. Scott's BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, and more..." --- Steve Windwalker, Kindle Nation Daily

***Average Amazon Customer Review = 5 Stars***

Happy Reading and Welcome to my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...they're romantic comedies with a cozy mystery twist!!!


----------



## Chicki

DDScott said:


> I'll tell you the new secret strategy I'm using, Chicki...LOL..."Gift" the books to your winners via Kindle!


This was what I asked Amazon about when my first book came out last year. At that time the person I talked to said I couldn't do it. Either he didn't know what he was talking about or they changed the rules since then.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv
Smashwords for all e-formats - http://bit.ly/mGIpaG 
Watch the trailer on YouTube: http://bit.ly/eUKosG


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everybody,

Boy miss a day around here and you really fall behind.

@Lisa--it's daunting getting started, but it's a matter of consistent effort. Quite honestly, for my first books I actively sought out reviews from my friends. Even now, I have so many writer connections and there have a been a recent couple of "I'll review you and you review me." I don't broadcast it in a thread, but it happens. Here on Kindleboards and other places you start building some networks. Be everywhere you can be. Follow the leaders! DeeDee and Chicki and Sibel are promotion pros here. See what works for them and do it.

As far as the freebies at Smashwords, it had limited success for me. I did get a new review out of it. Personally, it irritates me to sell the books for 99 cents and I don't like giving them away willy-nilly. I think DeeDee's way of making them contest prizes sounds much better.

Dana's day--I am still in Oklahoma. My husband has recovered beautifully from surgery, so now I am spreading healing light on my 85 year old mother-in-law. Spent the day at the hospital today doing pre-op with her. But, good deeds can be rewarded.

Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is the featured Book of The Day at EReaderNewsToday http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-devil-moon-a-mystic-romance/675449/

I finally have a book under #1,000 at Amazon! Please go in and "like" the site. That would be much appreciated.

Hasta Manana!
Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa Scott said:


> I'm new to this, so maybe it wasn't the best move to make my novella free on Smashwords with no other books to sell yet, but I was hoping to get a review or two out of it. (none yet.) I also have a sample of my short story collection coming out soon at the end of the novella.
> Nobody was buying it anyway on Smashwords, so I figured it wouldn't hurt. I'll let you know if I see any results.


Lisa, I'm not sure of the benefits of giving away freebies yet either. I've made one extra sale on Smashwords that wasn't from the freebie but probably because it was visible at the top of their Bestseller list, but I did notice a bump in sales over on Amazon for all my books on the 2 days after I announced the freebie on Smashwords. This could either be coincidence or as a result of people reading the novella and liking it enough to buy my other books but preferring to buy from Amazon. I don't know. It's still free on Smashwords if anyone is interested - go to https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40925 and enter the code RX58H.

Oh and I downloaded Spouse HUnting and so far am loving it! You have a fun, engaging writing style. I'm a slow reader these days so it might take me a while to get through it but when I do, I'll certainly leave a review if the second half is as good as the first. 



Dana Taylor said:


> I finally have a book under #1,000 at Amazon! Please go in and "like" the site. That would be much appreciated.


Woohoo, Dana, that's awesome!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is the featured Book of The Day at EReaderNewsToday http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-devil-moon-a-mystic-romance/675449/
> 
> I finally have a book under #1,000 at Amazon! Please go in and "like" the site. That would be much appreciated.


Congrats, Dana! I went to your Amazon book page and liked, tagged, and marked the reviews helpful.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> I finally have a book under #1,000 at Amazon! Please go in and "like" the site. That would be much appreciated.
> 
> Dana


Congrats, Dana. I liked the page!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

Thanks so much compadres for your support.  Here are the ratings for "Devil Moon" as I write:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #709 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce 
#1 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce 
#7 in Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships 

For a book whose paperback rating was something like #5,653,200 a year ago, I'd say this is truly a miracle of ebook publishing.

So, in the spirit of pay-it-forward, I'm hitting "BUY" button for Lisa Scott's "Spouse Hunting" without even reading a sample, just because.  

Love you muchly!

Dana


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Dana, your rank is awesome! 

I haven't cracked the below 1,000 rank yet...but I did see the lowest ranking I've had yet the other day, which was 3,000, so I'm getting there. My book seems to have started gaining momentum this month, so I'm crossing my fingers that it keeps building. I think getting my novella out there will give me a big boost. I just need to finish writing it.

Which means I have to get off the internet and get to work!


----------



## Samantha Hunter

I had "cracked" 2000 with Past Tense, which dropped into the 12000-15000s with the rise in price by one dollar, but I think I am going to stick with that. Maybe when book two comes out, it will get a boost, or I'll run a sale, but you guys make it tempting.   I'll hold forth for now, tho... it's still selling, but slower...

Sam


----------



## Dana Taylor

Samantha Hunter said:


> I had "cracked" 2000 with Past Tense, which dropped into the 12000-15000s with the rise in price by one dollar, but I think I am going to stick with that. Maybe when book two comes out, it will get a boost, or I'll run a sale, but you guys make it tempting.  I'll hold forth for now, tho... it's still selling, but slower...
> 
> Sam


Yeah, Sam, I understand your feeling. 99 cents just feels so unworthy. Yet, the Kindle buyers seem to gave a real affinity for it. I hung onto the higher prices for a long time and finally caved. I'm thinking of raising "Ain't Love Grand?" to $1.99 and see if the sales continue.

I've stated it before, but I'll say it again. If you can find any smaller category out of the primary bloated "romance" for your secondary category and leap onto a bunch of different top 20 lists, do it. Amazon has done us a great service by coming up with all those "bestseller" lists. I've discovered that selling even 5 books a day can put you on a smaller "bestseller" list and then thousands of people might see you there.

I'm working on blogsite. Grrrrr...

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning--
> 
> Thanks so much compadres for your support. Here are the ratings for "Devil Moon" as I write:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #709 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce
> #1 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce
> #7 in Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships
> 
> Dana


Wow, that's awesome, Dana! Congratulations! I liked the page too.

@DDScott, congrats on your new release. Looks great!

Tiph


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Yay! Keep rocking it, Dana.

And D.D. I think I've said congrats on other social mediums but just in case it fell through the cracks somewhere, congrats on Thug Guard.

I keep trying to check in here, LOL but having issues with time management. I hope to get a pattern down soon, the to-do list is helping but not keeping me on track.

Not sure if anything can at this point. I'm so flighty due to allergies. Goodness they're a bit much this year.

Hope you're all doing well,
AyVee


----------



## mamiller

AllureVanSanz said:


> I keep trying to check in here, LOL but having issues with time management. I hope to get a pattern down soon, the to-do list is helping but not keeping me on track.
> 
> AyVee


Time management? I could use that. I could have a referee standing in the middle of the living room with a stop watch, saying, "Okay, you have five minutes for breakfast, starting in three...two...one..." 

Congratulations on your ranking, Dana. I agree with your observations. I have just released a book with Carina Press and they must charge $3.99. My little .99 babies far out sell that. I don't think anyone is going to pay the $3.99


----------



## DDScott

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Wow, that's awesome, Dana! Congratulations! I liked the page too.
> 
> @DDScott, congrats on your new release. Looks great!
> 
> Tiph


WooHoo's all-around, Dana! That's fantabulous news!!! I can still remember when I hit #601 with BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...oh my gosh, my husband was LOL at my Happy Dancing...and my dog...well, he ran and hid under the bed!!! LOL!!!

I'm also thrilled to hear your DH is doing well.

And thanks bunches for the THUG GUARD shout-out, Tiph! I'm having loads of fantabulous times writing my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...and thank goodness I brought along all my Bootscootin' characters 'cause I couldn't part with 'em...and my readers would have flogged me too if I dumped The Mom Squad!!! They're rather excited about them now morphing into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels! LOL!


----------



## DDScott

AllureVanSanz said:


> And D.D. I think I've said congrats on other social mediums but just in case it fell through the cracks somewhere, congrats on Thug Guard.
> 
> Not sure if anything can at this point. I'm so flighty due to allergies. Goodness they're a bit much this year.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well,
> AyVee


Thanks bunches for the THUG GUARD well wishes, AyVee!

And I sooo hear ya on the darn allergies front! I'm givin' ya the allergy salute right now...that's what my pediatrician used to do for me when I was a kid and in his office for an allergy shot. LOL! Do you know that salute? You wipe your running nose with your hand then salute! My little sweet, old-guy-doc would look so funny saluting me like that in his office...LOL...and it always made the shot not so bad!


----------



## Samantha Hunter

Actually, I had the books at .99 all last autumn (all three of them, before Two Perfect) from Sept-Dec, and strangely that was my lowest sales cycle -- not kidding -- when I raised the price on Past Tense end of Dec, to 1.99, it went crazy for the next 3 months -- I sold somewhere between 600-800 copies every month. 

Then I raised it to 2.99 in April (just out of curiosity more than anything else) and I sold fewer copies, and the ranking dropped somewhat (into the 3000s-5000s), but I made the same income as I had at 1.99, due to the higher royalty -- this also told me people are willing to pay that 2.99. 

This month, it's still doing okay, but definitely lower... and the temptation to pop it back up by lowering the price again is there BUT it could be that the drop is not the price at all -- what if I drop the price, and the sales still are low? Then I am just throwing money away... so, I think the book has been up for a year, and Barely There longer than that, and Two Perfect will be on Kindle Nation next month, and with any luck, I'll have the next book in the series out in the Fall, more Kindle Nation promo, and I think that will be a key moment -- to see if having two books out in the series (and then a third next year) is what starts to really kick it into gear...

So I have nothing against 99 cent books (have lowered Barely There to .99, in fact, because it's short, and it's been out for a while), but I can't say I ever had much success at that price point...  (In fact, my friend Marie Force, is selling gangbusters -- like, hundreds or thousands of copies per day, at the 2.99 price point, so it's hard to say...)

But it is hard to see the rankings drop! LOL  If I do drop the price back, it would probably only be to 1.99, since that was where it did the best so far...

Sam


----------



## CJArcher

Samantha, I'm in the same boat as you.  I raised the price of Honor Bound from $0.99 to $2.99 at the beginning of this month.  Once Amazon finally stopped discounting it back to $0.99 about 10 days ago, it dropped from a ranking hovering in the low 1,000's to between 3,000 and 5,000.  It hurt to see it drop out of the Top 100 for its categories BUT I'm making more money than I was at $0.99.  If it starts selling less than one sixth of what it used to sell then I'll consider dropping the price again and doing some more promo to get some exposure.  With a sequel already out, it makes sense for me to keep Honor Bound visible so that readers will come back for book 2 which I've left at $2.99.  The good thing is that readers ARE buying the sequel, Kiss Of Ash, which means they must have enjoyed Honor Bound enough to come back for more and that makes me one happy little writers  .


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Everyone's experiments are so interesting! I'm fighting the urge to change my price right now. It's been out for less than six weeks and I've got a novella coming out this week. I need to have more patience...


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Yeah, the whole $0.99 vs. $2.99 gives me a headache. LOL. I dropped mine to $0.99 for the month of May, which has really helped my ranking and given me some notice that I don't think I would've gotten at the higher price point. I plan to raise it back up in June and then release a novella, which I'll put at the $0.99 price. Hopefully I'll keep the momentum going this way, and I'm anxious to get something else up to keep my name "out there".


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Dana Taylor said:


> If you can find any smaller category out of the primary bloated "romance" for your secondary category and leap onto a bunch of different top 20 lists, do it. Amazon has done us a great service by coming up with all those "bestseller" lists.


So if you show up on a 'bestseller' list is determined by the secondary categories you pick when you upload (or edit your book details)? Plus how many you sell, of course.

Do I have that right?


----------



## Chicki

My semi-rant about the new breed of aspiring e-book authors. http://bit.ly/mM4b1C

Stop by and let me know your opinion!

Chicki Brown
Author of 
HOLLYWOOD SWINGING
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

Passive Guy explains at http://bit.ly/kU40rv

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Colette Duke

Chicki said:


> My semi-rant about the new breed of aspiring e-book authors. http://bit.ly/mM4b1C
> 
> Stop by and let me know your opinion!


I did. Somehow I stopped myself from adding, "Off with their heads!" Um . . . oops.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Teresa Morgan said:


> So if you show up on a 'bestseller' list is determined by the secondary categories you pick when you upload (or edit your book details)? Plus how many you sell, of course.
> 
> Do I have that right?


Hi Guys--
Yes, Teresa, you can pick two categories. I discovered as I was going through the lists at Kindle that there were some "bestsellers" in non-fiction areas that were really fiction books that had some of the non-fiction themes. These books had broken "out of the pack." I'd had "Ain't Love Grand?" as "Romance" "contemporary"--like a gazillion other books. I changed it to "Romance" "Spiritual healing" because my heroine in a healer. I was lucky to get a mention at EReaderNewsToday, which gave it a big bump and propelled it to #2 on the Spiritual Healing list. It's been in the top #10 for several weeks. Here's where it is as I write:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,727 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing 
#5 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing

Here's "Devil Moon" a day after my Book of Day at ENT
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,414 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce 
#1 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce 
#12 in Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships

It will be interesting to see if the momentum continues.

@Chicki--I loved your rant. I tell people to buy Edward C. Patterson's book "Are You Still Submitting to A Traditional Publisher."

Have a great day all!

Dana


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I read your rant also, Chicki, and I agree completely. If someone who calls herself a writer can't do the research for publishing herself, she probably also skimps on the research for her book. 

And don't get me started on pricing. There are enough threads around discussing that. Personally, I don't like pricing at .99 either. My work is worth more than that. Since two of my books are with small publlishers, I don't have say over that anyway. As for my own self-pubbed work, it's going back up to its regular price of 2.99 very shortly.

And, congrats to Dana for her awesome news.

Joyce


----------



## Samantha Hunter

I have to admit, I find the enthusiasm for pricing books a bit higher refreshing -- so many other places there is pressure to go low, but I am sticking where I am, though all four of my books have a different price now, so it's a grand experiment, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Miriam Minger

You go, Chicki!    

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Cynthia Justlin said:


> Yeah, the whole $0.99 vs. $2.99 gives me a headache. LOL. I dropped mine to $0.99 for the month of May, which has really helped my ranking and given me some notice that I don't think I would've gotten at the higher price point. I plan to raise it back up in June and then release a novella, which I'll put at the $0.99 price. Hopefully I'll keep the momentum going this way, and I'm anxious to get something else up to keep my name "out there".


I've decided to always have one book priced at $0.99. When the new book comes out at $2.99, I'll reduce the previous one to $0.99.

Thanks, everyone for stopping by my blog. I had to get that off my chest because those Facebook folks were driving me crazy with their questions! LOL!

Chicki


----------



## DDScott

Teresa Morgan said:


> So if you show up on a 'bestseller' list is determined by the secondary categories you pick when you upload (or edit your book details)? Plus how many you sell, of course.
> 
> Do I have that right?


Here is a series of articles I did on my WG2E grog re Categorizing for Amazon Success, Teresa...these tips should point you in the right direction...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-one

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-two

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/categorizing-your-way-to-amazons-bestseller-lists-part-three

This approach sooo works! Good Luck!


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from holiday and have a mountain of emails to get through. Can't wait to catch up and check out what's been going on!


Welcome back, Sibel! I've missed you!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

so much great information everyone.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana and CJ, thanks so much for trying my novella!  It never continues to astound me how kind people are on these boards.  I've participated in other forums where that was not the case at all.  I hope six months from now I have as many helpful ideas and as much inspiration to offer other newbies.  Thanks to everyone here for sharing ideas and encouragement.


----------



## Miriam Minger

WILD ANGEL has made it to Amazon's Top 10 for historical romance!! Thank you so much to all of my new readers and those enjoying my books the second time around as ebooks. SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE are not far behind in Amazon's Top 100 for historical romance--and all 3 are on sale for 99 cents!

Miriam Minger


----------



## mamiller

Congratulations, Miriam!


----------



## CJArcher

sibelhodge said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from holiday and have a mountain of emails to get through. Can't wait to catch up and check out what's been going on!


I thought it had been a quiet around here   Welcome back, Sibel.



Miriam Minger said:


> WILD ANGEL has made it to Amazon's Top 10 for historical romance!! Thank you so much to all of my new readers and those enjoying my books the second time around as ebooks. SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE are not far behind in Amazon's Top 100 for historical romance--and all 3 are on sale for 99 cents!


Super congrats, Miriam! You're burning up those charts.


----------



## Teresa Morgan

That's fantastic Miriam!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Good going, Miriam. My congrats as well.

Joyce


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Hi guys:

I've released a new novella, Handcuffed to the Sheikh (No way would Harlequin have let me write that!), for $.99.

_Best. Abduction. Ever._
When she opened her front door, the last thing Maxine Foss expected was a hot stranger with a set of handcuffs. Now she's shackled to a sexy, but crazy, person who claims he's an Arabian prince-and her lover. No way. If she had ever gotten naked with a guy this delicious, she would never forget.

_Insanity is catching..._
Alone in a secluded cabin, Sayd offers his body for her pleasure. But the price for giving in to temptation could be her sanity, not to mention her freedom... and just maybe, her life.

You guys have helped me so much here that I'd just like to give you free copies. If you want one, stop by http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60570, and just enter the coupon code "FC53P" at check out.

Or just message me privately and I'll send you a .PDF or a .mobi.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the congrats!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mj-rose/tough-love-things-no-one-_1_b_864491.html

Chicki Brown
Author of 
HOLLYWOOD SWINGING
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Congrats, Miriam! Not that I'm surprised.

And Congrats for Teresa, I hope your new book brings you plenty of sales and success.

http://allurevansanz.blogspot.com/2011/05/meet-vic-of-murder-creek-for-sample.html There's a link for Murder Creek Sample focusing on the hero.

Hmmm...what else.

OH! I'm learning how to do book covers. Wee! Murder Creek needs a new one and my friend and I are miscommunicating. The last one looked like a bad spanish soap opera poster.

Poor guy is ready to beat my picky butt with a tire iron I'm sure...but I can't help it! If I want an "okay" cover, I could stick with the one I have.

I want something that screams sex and violence. LOL

Ah well.

Hope you're all good and makin' them sales! I've slowed on the promotional front, doing just a few Sample Sundays and Six Sentence Sundays which has hurt sales but in the end it'll be worth it. At least...that's what I tell myself. ::grins::

Love ya'll.

Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> It's Sample Sunday Cookoff again! You can read a sample from my chicklit comedy mystery The Fashion Police and grab this easy peasy recipe for choc chip banana muffins that Amber was going to make with the bananas she picked up. Well, bananas are healthy, aren't they? And chocolate comes from cocoa, which is bean! Absolutely healthy then...
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/sample-sunday-cookoff-discover-the-recipe-for-chocolate-chip-banana-muffins


Love the recipes, Sibel!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

congrats Miriam!  (your covers are soooo well branded and pretty btw!)


----------



## Lisa Scott

So I'm just busting with new ideas after attending Deb Dixon's workshop this weekend on Goal, Motivation and Conflict.  So many things just clicked.  I love conferences. I always take away some new nugget.  With Deb, it was lots of nuggets.

But one thing that really stood out that I thought I'd share, is the idea of your promise to the reader.  This is something I'd subconciously been doing, but to name it and realize it is a great thing.  I think it's an important reminder as we work on our books. 

What kind of book have you promised to the reader?  Have you delivered it with the story?  The title and cover?  I've certainly read some books that did stray away from the promise.  

My promise to the reader is a funny, heartwarming romance.  What's yours?


----------



## Chicki

http://www.publetariat.com/business-end/looking-logic-not-book-sales-0

Chicki Brown
Author of 
HOLLYWOOD SWINGING
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

I blogged today about indie authors and their focus. Please stop by and let me know your thoughts.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/05/what-about-writing.html

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Miriam Minger

Lisa Scott said:


> congrats Miriam! (your covers are soooo well branded and pretty btw!)


Thanks, Lisa!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi girls!--

Just popping in for a minute. Got back home after being gone a month. So much to do! Interesting how the e-readers have become ubiquitous. Just a year ago seeing someone reading one was unique. This trip my first seatmate was reading an i-pad, the next one had just purchase a NOOK and promised to buy my books. Don't you love it.  Just broke over 1,000 sales for the month. Personal milestone.

@Miriam--congrats to you!

@ Chicki--I downloaded "Have You Seen Her?" to read on the plane then talked the entire trip.  But, I'm getting into it and finding it very interesting.  Wonder how long it will take me to work through this whole thread?

@Lisa--I drove to Tulsa a few years ago and attended a Deb Dixon class. Very mind opening. I think the subject was the Hero's Journey. Turned on some light bulbs for me about story structure.

@ Welcome back, Sibel? Where did you go on holiday?

Does anybody else ever watch movies and notice when the plot dissolves and scream at the TV "Why didn't they call me"

Gotta run!

Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

@ Lisa

There's nothing better than attending a workshop or class that reinforces or reinvents your style of writing. I once heard a foolish author say she didn't learn anything she didn't already know from workshops. I remember thinking, as a new author, that I'd like to get to that point. Now I realize how full of it she was. LOL I've heard several authors admit what I've been noticing--we never stop learning and we never stop needing reminders.

I'm so glad it turned out well for you. I've been to that workshop and LOVED it.

Hope you're all well.

Best,
AyVee
Allure Van Sanz


----------



## Tess St John

LOVE GMC!!  The first book I read on writing and it helped me so much!!!


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @ Chicki--I downloaded "Have You Seen Her?" to read on the plane then talked the entire trip. But, I'm getting into it and finding it very interesting. Wonder how long it will take me to work through this whole thread?


Thanks so much for your support, Dana! Hope you enjoy the story.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle *- http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook *- http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Colette Duke

Just dropping in to say hi to everyone. 

Miriam, congrats!


----------



## kellymcclymer

I'm coming here to see if I can pick up any ideas to supercharge my latest promotion. My daughter got engaged, and I'm indie re-releasing my out-of-print backlist of historical romances (that coincidentally all have Bride in the title  ). I'm pulling out all the stops on promoting the first title The Fairy Tale Bride for 99 cents (that I've thought of so far) and had some good results. Daily Cheap Reads gave me an awesome Mother's Day boost to begin the sale, and several bloggers have hosted interviews and guest blogs so far, with several more lined up. I'm writing a promo blog (Confessions of a Turtle Mom: 50 Reasons I Owe My Daughter a Nice Wedding Day on my blog at http://kellymcclymer.com/wodpress). I'm Tweeting and FaceBooking. But I need to do more. Any suggestions for a determined mom? I've read the first two pages here, and plan to go back and browse every single post, looking for anything that may help. But, if anyone has any brilliant ideas that haven't already been posted yet, please chime in!


----------



## Chicki

Did anybody see this?

"Amazon recently created a new community for authors. The `Meet Our Authors' community is designed to give authors a space to engage with one another and promote their latest and greatest works.

With the advent of the new community, we will no longer allow self promotional posts in other communities. Starting on Monday, May 16th, all "shameless self promotion" activity will be limited to the `Meet Our Authors' community. Promotional threads outside of these forums will be removed.

We invite authors and interested readers to come join the discussion at:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors

We look forward to seeing you!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle *- http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook *- http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## kellymcclymer

ellenoc said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I am right now in the process of going over and re-editing the first book I ever wrote, a historical romance set in Colorado in 1885. It's my impression that romances like this are considered out of style now and there isn't a lot of market for them. Am I right about that? Even so, my thought is I'd rather put it out there than have it go to the dump on my computer hard drive, never read by anyone, when I kick the bucket. I'd appreciate hearing anyone's experiences.


Ellen, I'm replying to your very early question with a huge smile on my face -- because I went to check out Sing My Name and see it is doing very well. The plot sounds fabulous. Can't wait to read it. Thanks for the confirmation that good books can live forever!


----------



## kellymcclymer

Monique said:


> How cool!
> 
> I hope you might give my book, Out of Time, a shot. It's a paranormal and time travel romance with a dash of adventure and a soupçon of mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A professor of the occult and his assistant are transported back to 1929 New York City
> where the underworld of crime is run by the underworld of demons. They struggle to survive
> the demons and each other until the next lunar eclipse can bring them home.


I just want to say how much I love your cover (the book sounds good, too, but the cover mesmerizes me every time I see it). Good cover art really does emphasize that old saying that a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Teresa Morgan said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> I've released a new novella, Handcuffed to the Sheikh (No way would Harlequin have let me write that!), for $.99.
> 
> _Best. Abduction. Ever._


Best. Hook. Ever.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Samantha Hunter said:


> Thanks
> 
> I like Twitter and FB, but use them both in different ways.
> 
> Sam


Sam, can you explain how you use them differently. I feel like I'm duplicating effort (and potentially annoying people). For example, I used to feed my Page Twitter to Facebook, but that was annoying even to me. Now I feed Facebook to Twitter (but forget that I do it, so I'm always surprised when I see a too-long Twitter from me that's really a FaceBook post on my page  ). I'm still trying to figure this social media "being present without being a pest" thing out.


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> So I'm just busting with new ideas after attending Deb Dixon's workshop this weekend on Goal, Motivation and Conflict. So many things just clicked. I love conferences. I always take away some new nugget. With Deb, it was lots of nuggets.
> 
> But one thing that really stood out that I thought I'd share, is the idea of your promise to the reader. This is something I'd subconciously been doing, but to name it and realize it is a great thing. I think it's an important reminder as we work on our books.
> 
> What kind of book have you promised to the reader? Have you delivered it with the story? The title and cover? I've certainly read some books that did stray away from the promise.
> 
> My promise to the reader is a funny, heartwarming romance. What's yours?


I'm a huge, huge Deb Dixon fan, Lisa! And she's a hoot in person, isn't she?!

I do a GMC statement for every book I write, and that's also how I begin to create the pitches for each of my books. It sorta looks like this:

(Heroine Name) wants (X=Goal), but what she really wants is (X=deeper Goal) because (Y=Motivation), but can she get it due to or inspite of (Z=Conflict)?

And this...actually becomes your story question too!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi girls!--
> 
> Just popping in for a minute. Got back home after being gone a month. So much to do! Interesting how the e-readers have become ubiquitous. Just a year ago seeing someone reading one was unique. This trip my first seatmate was reading an i-pad, the next one had just purchase a NOOK and promised to buy my books. Don't you love it. Just broke over 1,000 sales for the month. Personal milestone.
> 
> Dana


Isn't that the coolest when you see people everywhere now reading on their Ereaders?!

I always, always have cards ready to hand 'em, and if they're reading on Kindle, I will tell them to email me on my website, remind me where I met them, and I'll gift them one of my Kindle Books!

And speaking of supercool, Dana...Congrats on making the 1,000-Sales-a-Month Club!

I'm almost there too...so we'll be in the same "initiation group"...LOL!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wow, so many of the writers here have seen Deb Dixon present.  Yes, DD, she is a hoot, and wonderful and gracious.  We had brand new writers at the conference, all the way up to multi-published award winning writers, and everyone walked away feeling like a stronger writer.  Now if I could writer my stories faster.  Is there a conference for that?
Margie Lawson was also a wonderful presenter.  Saw her a few years back.


----------



## Rhonda Helms

I haven't seen Deb Dixon, but add me to the fangirl list, lol. Her book is amazing and really changed the way I write.


----------



## herocious

If you like indie romance with a small dose of sugar, Austin Nights is here for you. Check out the book trailer






Thanks Dana.


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Margie Lawson was also a wonderful presenter. Saw her a few years back.


You and I are sooo on the same Writers' Track, Lisa! LOL!!!

I'm also a huge Margie Lawson chick!!! I've done several of her classes...and wow do I luuuvvv her EDITS system!!! And I live by her SAPs...short and powerfuls.

Here's a link for those of you not familiar with Margie's teachings...start with all her lecture packets, they work fantabulously well, until you have a chance to take one of her live workshops:

http://www.margielawson.com/lecture-packets/deep-editing-the-edits-system-rhetorical-devices-and-more


----------



## DDScott

In honor of our superfab leader - that would be you, Dana - I started this thread on Nook too...so c'mon over and meet all the fantabulous Nook Indie Romance Novelists and Readers too...

http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=9782.0

There's a whole new world of readers and writers there too!!!


----------



## Chicki

DDScott said:


> In honor of our superfab leader - that would be you, Dana - I started this thread on Nook too...so c'mon over and meet all the fantabulous Nook Indie Romance Novelists and Readers too...
> 
> http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=9782.0
> 
> There's a whole new world of readers and writers there too!!!


Woo hoo! Here I come!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Miriam Minger

DDScott said:


> In honor of our superfab leader - that would be you, Dana - I started this thread on Nook too...so c'mon over and meet all the fantabulous Nook Indie Romance Novelists and Readers too...
> 
> http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=9782.0
> 
> There's a whole new world of readers and writers there too!!!


Cool! I'll bop over and say hello. Been a member of Nookboards for several months now.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

As a very special thank you to all of my new readers, my Scottish Highlands romance A HINT OF RAPTURE is FREE for a limited time! I love this story, which was a finalist for the Romance Writers of America RITA award for Best Historical Romance (our Oscar). Available at Smashwords now for free and hopefully soon at Amazon. Enjoy!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35798

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> As a very special thank you to all of my new readers, my Scottish Highlands romance A HINT OF RAPTURE is FREE for a limited time! I love this story, which was a finalist for the Romance Writers of America RITA award for Best Historical Romance (our Oscar). Available at Smashwords now for free and hopefully soon at Amazon. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35798
> 
> Miriam Minger


I'm off to snap that one up!

Miriam has been gracious enough to answer a few interview questions on my blog. Pop on over and give her some indie author love  http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/05/author-interview-miriam-minger.html



DDScott said:


> In honor of our superfab leader - that would be you, Dana - I started this thread on Nook too...so c'mon over and meet all the fantabulous Nook Indie Romance Novelists and Readers too...
> 
> http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=9782.0
> 
> There's a whole new world of readers and writers there too!!!


Great idea, DD. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Chicki

Good blog by author Jody Hedlund:

http://jodyhedlund.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-can-we-possibly-connect-with-all.html
*
Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle *- http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook *- http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## EliRey

On my way to the nook board but first let me invite you readers to my blog for a sneak peek at my latest. To be released this weekend. Book 2 in the Moreno Brothers romance series Always Been Mine. Alex and Valerie's story http://www.ElizabethReyes.com . Happy reading!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hey DD, it must be our last name or something.    We're long lost writing sisters.  Margie taught me not to be afraid of my voice.  I was editing out a lot of good stuff, thinking it was unnecessary or "wrong," but it was really the stuff that I think makes my writing come alive.  

Off to check out the nook thread.  Thanks for adding it!


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Hey DD, it must be our last name or something.  We're long lost writing sisters. Margie taught me not to be afraid of my voice. I was editing out a lot of good stuff, thinking it was unnecessary or "wrong," but it was really the stuff that I think makes my writing come alive.
> 
> Off to check out the nook thread. Thanks for adding it!


LOL, Lisa...I just realized we shared the same last name...uhmmm yeah, I can be a wee bit slow at times...LOL!

Anyhoo...I'm looking forward to getting to know you here and now on the Nook Thread too!


----------



## Ann Herrick

There are so many great sounding romances on this thread!

I have a G-rated Young Adult Romance, for the young and the young at heart. All's Fair in Love and Words


I'd love it if you'd check it out!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello all--

Did you miss me? My computer has been in the hands of 12 year old repair men for two days.  

So much to see here!

@herocious--I think you have what they call "an unbuttoned mind." Lots of interesting things sailing by in that video.

@Rhonda--your picture is so fun, as are your bookcovers. Note to Dana: check out her books.

@DD--I'll jump over to Nookland. I think I've sold about 5 books over there so far. Nowhere to go but up!

@Miriam--I gotta catch up with you too.

I figure Memorial Day weekend should be a good time to sell books. Here's hoping everyone has a surge of sales this weekend.


Dana


----------



## AllureVanSanz

LOL Totally missed you, Dana.

@D.D. Posted over at Nook. I might actually check that place out once in a while with a good threat I can get into. 

I hope everyone is well. I can't wait for June where I can take a breather and hopefully finish my cover art for my new release and the new one for Murder Creek. I'm allowing myself to get so distracted by crap weather.

I hope you're all staying safe.

Anything excellent happening out there? Let's hear some good and/or fun news.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## dreamer1031

Hi,

This is my first time posting here, seems like a really great forum by what I've read so far. My name is Kim and I'm new to the whole 'indie author' thing.  I self-published an ebook on Kindle in April, so far I've sold 16 copies, which is pretty overwhelming for me ! I thought I would post a link here in case anyone wanted to check it out. Its currently priced at $3.










http://amzn.com/B004WP38U8 The book is titled 'The Intertwined Trilogy : Vol. 1 A Million Little Pieces'. Its a Romance/Suspense/Action/Thriller type story. I'm currently working on Volume 2, actually I should be writing right now lol.  I would probably give it an R rating due to language & some violence.

I also have a blog that I post book updates on http://thepathofthedreamer.wordpress.com/

Hope to meet some new writers & readers here! Take care!

Kim


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all! I've been absent a bit due to overwheming family and friends functions. I went to a bacherette party, rehearsal dinner, wedding, graduation in another state, and a birthday party in less than week. Lol, so I understand being missed. Dana, hope your computer is alright now. Sibel, your vacation sounds lovely!

I love coming to this thread since you all are so great. Thanks to DDScott, Lisa Scott, and Chicki for the great posts. I will be checking out the links and authors you were talking about.

Welcome Kim! I'm a relatively new author too, so congrats on your book. And hello to Ann!

@Allure, can you believe how much it rained today in Michigan?!

Tiph


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Hi Kim! Welcome

@Tiphanie I can believe it only because the proof is in my basement.

I'm doing the old switching out of the towels every few hours as rain pours in through my windows as if their true functions are water accents. Nothing like a living room fountain.

You ever see that movie Money Pit? LOL

Goodness.

I hope you're keeping dry, Tiphanie...and everyone else in the wet zone. 

Be safe!
Best,
AyVee


----------



## Chicki

Another good article!

http://www.publetariat.com/think/readers-and-gatekeepers-call-arms

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## D.M. Trink

So happy to be featured this week on Ereader News Today as The Book of the Day!

Today's Book Of The Day is now ready for you to enjoy. If you like a good Romance, make sure to check out Wrapped In A Rainbow by Delyse Rodrigues-Trink. It has a great 4.6 star rating.

"Wrapped in a Rainbow is great summer reading/beach book. If your looking for a light, fun read then Wrapped in a Rainbow is the book for you." 
- Kori - Amazon Reviewer

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-wrapped-in-a-rainbow/675539/


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', All!

THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - is making its Kindle Nation Daily Debut today!!!

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/knd-kindle-free-book-alert-thursday-may-26-ten-10-brand-new-freebies-this-morning-plus-think-the-rachel-zoe-project-meets-bond-james-bond-and-a-madoff-style-ponzi-scheming-king-and-you

For those of you who haven't done a Kindle Nation Daily "Push" yet for your books...I beyond highly recommend it!

Here's what it did for my MUSE THERAPY non-fiction on-writing book at a $2.99 price...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/wg2es-real-numbers-pushed-to-sales-nirvana-by-kindle-nation-daily

And I can't wait to see what it does for my 99 Cent RomCom-Cozy Mystery too!!!


----------



## julie sellers

Hello Everyone!

I stumbled accross your thread in the index and thought I'd pop over and introduce myself.  My name is Julie and my novel, COMING HOME Is currently available on Amazon and other outlets for $0.99 for a limited time.

This book is near and dear to my heart because I wrote the first draft when I was in Russia adopting my youngest, Max.  It's a book about redemption and the healing power of love, and how that love can come from the most unlikely of places...even your ex-husband! 

Here's the official blurb from the "back" of the book:

When Lillian's husband learns he's the cause of their infertility, he's gone before morning. Lillie does what any self-respecting woman would do, she turns to Ben and Jerry's and refuses to leave the house. Eventually, she has to venture out to replenish her supply of Phish Food, and runs into her mother-in-law, struggling with the care of her special needs niece.

Ashamed by her self-indulgent behavior, Lillie finds strength she didn't know she had to create the family she'd always wanted. Later when Jonathan returns, she knows her best option is to forget the past and put her crumbled marriage behind her, or is it? 

Sometimes coming home, isn't to a place on the map...but a place in your heart.

So nice to meet you all!

Julie Sellers
www.juliemsellers.com


----------



## D.M. Trink

Great news DD! Good luck with your promo on the other one!

Welcome Julie!


----------



## CJArcher

Hello to all the newbies!  You've found a great place to hang out  

DD, keep us posted with your KND run.  I haven't done one yet but I'm very tempted.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

AllureVanSanz said:


> @Tiphanie I can believe it only because the proof is in my basement.
> 
> I'm doing the old switching out of the towels every few hours as rain pours in through my windows as if their true functions are water accents. Nothing like a living room fountain.
> 
> You ever see that movie Money Pit? LOL
> 
> Goodness.
> I hope you're keeping dry, Tiphanie...and everyone else in the wet zone.


Oh my! I hope the leaking doesn't get worst since it's still raining. That's really not cool! I'm staying pretty dry, lol.

Welcome, Julie! I love your blurb and went and got a Kindle sample. Can't wait to read.

Congrats to DD Scott (again) and DM Trink on your features!

I don't think I ever posted my authorden link to Heart Stealer. It has an excerpt of the first chapter. 
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=45994


----------



## Chicki

julie sellers said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I stumbled accross your thread in the index and thought I'd pop over and introduce myself.


It's great to have you here, Julie!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
*Kindle *- http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
*Nook *- http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Lisa Scott

Welcome Tiphanie and Julie and any other newbies.  (you both have gorgeous covers.)  It's a good place to be.  Lots of talented, generous writers in here.  It's always nice to make new writer friends to share good news, questions and information with.


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Welcome, Julie!

@DD Good luck on your Kindle push. I'd like to give it a try someday. 

@Chicki Great article! Thanks for posting.

Best,

AyVee


----------



## Chicki

Hollywood Swinging is the Book of the Day at eReader News Today. Please go by and Like the feature!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-hollywood-swinging/675610/

Thanks!

Chicki Brown


----------



## Lisa Scott

Chicki, how did you swing that?

(part bad joke, actual question.    I've seen your book trailer, btw.  It's good!


----------



## Lisa Scott

So I got some big news this week.  An agent has offered to represent my middle grade work.  She loves my novel and that's always a good thing.   I think Middle Grade is a tough indie sell these days, so it seemed like the right path for me.  She's fine with me doing my own romance indie thing.  I also have a full with Harlequin, and she's fine if I handle that on my own (should they want it,) since as I understand it, there's not much negotiating to be done, especially on a first book with them.

So, I'm excited to have a foot in both worlds.  Working on my indie stuff will be an awesome distraction when we go out on submission. Its hard to believe this could finally all be coming together for me.    Just had to share with people who understand.  Not many people in my real life "get" writer milestones.  Have a great holiday weekend everyone.


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> Hello to all the newbies! You've found a great place to hang out
> 
> DD, keep us posted with your KND run. I haven't done one yet but I'm very tempted.


Thanks bunches, D.M. and CJ, for the Kindle Nation Daily shout-out!!!

And here's a Sneak Peek at my results...although, it's still wayyy early as this current KND Push Package still has another "push" to go on Monday 5/30 when I'll be the KND eBook of the Day and then again on 6/17 when I'll be the KND Excerpt of the Day...but anyhoo...check this out...

*I sold 108 books yesterday and ended up with two books in the Top 100 Humor Books on Kindle at the same time!* --- BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS at #79 and THUG GUARD at #45 !!!

I also made a ton more Bestseller Lists...which I've been on frequently, but these were new lists for me...squeee!!! For example, I made it onto the Top 100 Mystery Books w/Women Sleuths List!

So yeahhhh...Kindle Nation Daily Sponsorships are sooo worth it!!!

Here's an entire KB Thread on that very topic...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30592.0.html


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> So I got some big news this week. An agent has offered to represent my middle grade work. She loves my novel and that's always a good thing.  I think Middle Grade is a tough indie sell these days, so it seemed like the right path for me. She's fine with me doing my own romance indie thing. I also have a full with Harlequin, and she's fine if I handle that on my own (should they want it,) since as I understand it, there's not much negotiating to be done, especially on a first book with them.
> 
> So, I'm excited to have a foot in both worlds. Working on my indie stuff will be an awesome distraction when we go out on submission. Its hard to believe this could finally all be coming together for me.  Just had to share with people who understand. Not many people in my real life "get" writer milestones. Have a great holiday weekend everyone.


Congrats, Lisa!

You Go, Girl!

I'm agented too...but am currently using my agent simply for subsidiary rights like film and TV, audio, foreign, multi-medi, etc.

And good luck with your submissions!


----------



## Miriam Minger

@Chicki - Congrats on that fantastic feature!

@Lisa- Congrats on the agent!

@DD - Thanks for the wonderful nudge about Kindle Nation Daily. I'll be featured there within the next few months given the waiting list, but I'm happy to be in queue! 

And my special thanks again to all my new readers for sending my books soaring on the Top 100 lists for historical romance at Amazon! Don't forget--THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is 99 cents until the end of May!



Have a great Memorial Day weekend!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks guys!  Miriam, just bought your book.  DD, I'll definitely try KND when I have more books up.  Congrats on the success!  (I recognize Bootscootin Blahniks from your signature on absolute write!)


----------



## Miriam Minger

Lisa Scott said:


> Miriam, just bought your book.


Thanks, Lisa! Hope you enjoy it!

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Miriam Minger said:


> @DD - Thanks for the wonderful nudge about Kindle Nation Daily. I'll be featured there within the next few months given the waiting list, but I'm happy to be in queue!
> 
> And my special thanks again to all my new readers for sending my books soaring on the Top 100 lists for historical romance at Amazon! Don't forget--THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is 99 cents until the end of May!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day weekend!!
> 
> Miriam Minger


WooHoo, Miriam, on being in the KND queue!!! Congrats!!! And another woohoo on making the Bestseller Lists!!! You Go, Girl!!!


----------



## AllureVanSanz

@ Sibel Great review! Way to go. I hope you get many more like that.

@Chicki Liked ya! Hope it helps.

@Lisa. Congrats on the Agent! I think the key to success is to diversify in this tumultuous time, so good on ya. My agent is submitting my YA stuff, but as a debut author, I'm not getting much love. ::grins::

@Miriam Lady...you are on FIRE! That's so exciting to watch. Only .99 for Pagan's Prize? I think I have that one already. I'll have to look.

@DD As always, you give hope to those just staring the journey. Thanks as always for the information.

::hugs all around:: Keep up the great news.
AyVee


----------



## CJArcher

DD - wow, that's an awesome result so far.  Good luck for the next few days.
Lisa - congrats on the agent.  You have the best of both worlds there.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone!

There's been alot going on in the last few days.

I'm making note of KND and ENT.

I've had alot of sales as a result of being featured on the free sites. It's really nice when those "in the know" help those who are "learning the ropes".

My book, Black & White, is being promoted by Lorraine over at AOS. Authors on Show (AOS) is a super-cool website, and has lots of really good books listed along with the first chapters and author bios. So you can just click then read and read...

Here is the link:
http://authorsonshow.com/lorraine-2


----------



## Chicki

Lisa Scott said:


> Chicki, how did you swing that?
> 
> (part bad joke, actual question.  I've seen your book trailer, btw. It's good!


eReader News Today Book of the Day is a paid feature. It costs $25 for the day, and everyone swears it should bump your numbers up significantly.

He did a small feature (not Book of the Day) last month, and I sold 263 copies in one day!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

I was away from the house all day, and I just got to catch up on everyone's messages. Great news!

Thanks for those who liked my feature today over at ENT. Have a fabulous holiday weekend.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_[b]HOLLYWOOD SWINGING[/b]_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## CJArcher

Today I'm featuting our very own Lisa Scott on my blog. http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-contemporary-romance.html Please stop by and say hello.


----------



## Chicki

I just realized the price of my debut novel, Have You Seen Her? is listed as 99 cents. On May 1st, when I released Hollywood Swinging, I changed the price of HYSH back to $2.99. Does Amazon discount our books without notifying the author?

This really upsets me.  since I had plans for that money ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Lisa Scott

Chicki, do you have it listed as .99 on another site?  Amazon, price matches, right?

How were your sales for book of the day?


----------



## KOwrites

Hi all,

My name is Katherine Owen and I just wanted to introduce myself to this thread. I write contemporary women's fiction and have recently published two novels:_ Not To Us_ and _Seeing Julia_. Both novels are available at Amazon.com for $4.99 each. I've been reading through the threads and would love more information on what you have found works for promotion. I've put up my author profile on Goodreads and have initiated a giveaway there for the printed book of _Not To Us_ over the next week. Just curious about balancing time and money in relation to the success of reaching readers with your books.

Thanks,

Katherine Owen


----------



## RachelAstor

Hi everyone! Just wanted to peek in and say hello. I've got a couple contemp. romances pubbed and am loving reading through the posts on this thread. Everyone is so supportive.   Can't wait to get to know you all.

Rachel


----------



## EliRey

Good morning! Happy to announce the second in my Moreno Brother romance series is now live! Always Been Mine. Alex's story. Only $2.99. Drop by my blog for a chance to win a gift copy of the first in the series Forever Mine. All you have to do is comment! www.ElizabethReyes.com.

Enjoy the long weekend and be safe! =D

Eli


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Holidays, Writing Pals--

Welcome to the latest newbies Katherine & Rachel. Always happy to see you, Eli!

Okay, I just did something that may make some of you very unhappy and some of you mad. So forgive me now. PLEASE! I just sent out a newsletter entitled INDIE AUTHORS ON THE RISE http://bit.ly/iqF4Dy

I listed several of the Indie Authors from this thread and I apologize to those of you that I didn't include. My choices were based on a variety of reasons--personal relationships, variety of genres, the promotion power of the author, just picking names that popped into my mind. I purposely did not pick previously successful traditional publisher authors because I am planning to do one on them later. (D.D. Scott--you are the queen of hustle and I meant to include you. I'll make it up to you, I promise!)

Anyway, we are working as a team here (at least that's how I feel about it). So I promoted some of the team and hope some readers will hop over to the thread. I hope that those of you that are mentioned are okay with what I said about you. Remember: there's no such thing as bad publicity!

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## Edie Ramer

Dana, I just opened your newsletter. It's so cool! What a brilliant idea! Thanks for including Dragon Blues.

You rock!


----------



## Chicki

Lisa Scott said:


> Chicki, do you have it listed as .99 on another site? Amazon, price matches, right?
> 
> How were your sales for book of the day?


After I read your message, I went to B&N, and the price was 99 cents there. I don't understand what happened. Perhaps I didn't save the page when I changed the price on May 1st. I don't know ...

Sales weren't earth-shattering. About 100 yesterday. I sold a lot more when he just gave me a small mention under Bargain books! Go figure ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_HOLLYWOOD SWINGING_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Chicki

I really appreciate you including me in your newsletter. Thank you!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yes, thank you so much Dana.  
Glad you figured it out, Chicki.  Congrats on the big sales!


----------



## KOwrites

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Holidays, Writing Pals--
> 
> Welcome to the latest newbies Katherine & Rachel. Always happy to see you, Eli!
> 
> Okay, I just did something that may make some of you very unhappy and some of you mad. So forgive me now. PLEASE! I just sent out a newsletter entitled INDIE AUTHORS ON THE RISE http://bit.ly/iqF4Dy
> 
> I listed several of the Indie Authors from this thread and I apologize to those of you that I didn't include. My choices were based on a variety of reasons--personal relationships, variety of genres, the promotion power of the author, just picking names that popped into my mind. I purposely did not pick previously successful traditional publisher authors because I am planning to do one on them later. (D.D. Scott--you are the queen of hustle and I meant to include you. I'll make it up to you, I promise!)
> 
> Anyway, we are working as a team here (at least that's how I feel about it). So I promoted some of the team and hope some readers will hop over to the thread. I hope that those of you that are mentioned are okay with what I said about you. Remember: there's no such thing as bad publicity!
> 
> Love you muchly,
> 
> Dana


Thank you for the warm welcome. I hope to make the list some day soon. Nice blog.


----------



## CJArcher

Thank you, Dana, what a lovely suprirse.  I love the paying it forward idea which is why I like featuring indie romance authors on my blog.  I will be personally asking more people from this thread for an interview as time permits.  Cross-promo is a great tool.

Chicki, I had the same problem earlier this month.  I changed Honor Bound from 99c to $2.99 and it took Amazon more than a week to stop discounting it back to 99c.  I distribute through Smashwords everywhere else so that's why it took time for the price change to filter through to Sony, B&N etc even though I'd changed it extra early there for that reason.  It's so frustrating!  But at least when Amazon do the discounting they're giving you 70% of 99c instead of 35%.


----------



## julie sellers

Chicki said:


> It's great to have you here, Julie!
> 
> Thanks Chicki!


----------



## Lisa Scott

I'm curious, if I raised my price on amazon to 1.99 (while keeping it at .99 on barnes and noble) how long would it take for Amazon to match it?  
(it seems like a good move--my book appears to be discounted 50% and I get double royalties.)


----------



## Chicki

CJArcher said:


> But at least when Amazon do the discounting they're giving you 70% of 99c instead of 35%.


I didn't realize that. Thanks for letting me know! Yesterday I changed both Kindle and Nook prices to $2.99.
*
Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana, you're wonderful and thoughtful to create a newsletter to highlight authors on this thread.  We're all in this ebook adventure together!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@ Miriam--thanks. I'm planning on a "They've Gone Indie" newsletter in a while and featuring you, Donna Fasano, Ruth Harris and whoever else I can think of. There were several click-thrus to various sites. Only 1 SPAM complaint. I hate sending newsletters than are only a Dana-thon.

But, it is Sample Sunday, afterall--and I think "Devil Moon" is a perfect beach read:









Read sample at: http://www.freado.com/read/7776/devil-moon-a-mystic-romance

Happy holiday!

Dana


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Do those of you who released through small presses find it difficult to compete with indies? I'm having a devil of a time promoting my small press book at $4.99 reduced by Amazon to $3.89 when indies charge so much less. I know I have to gain a following, but if no one reads my book, no one can recommend it.

I have several good reviews from independent review sites that I mention on my website. But they're not Amazon reviews, which seem to be the only ones that count.

Any advice gratefully accepted.

Joyce


----------



## Dana Taylor

Joyce--

I don't think you are priced out of the market. I think it's a matter of beating the drum and trying to break out of the pack--just like all of us! I think cross-promotion also helps.  If you don't have a blog, develop one and promote not only your books, but other authors. We are all scratching each other's back around here. Build a Twitter base. I have been experimenting with that for a month and it is definitely a way to reach an audience. Per Chicki's advice, I downloaded TweetDeck and set up my tweets for the day.  When I do it, I get "followers" and some sales seem to follow.

You just have to find ways to reach new people!

We're pulling for you!

Dana


----------



## Angelina Cabo

I've re-launched my debut novel with a new cover and a new blurb - a few readers were shocked how dark and sexy it was, so I thought that should be reflected in the cover... don't want more fainting fits in North Carolina book clubs...

Find out more at www.angelinacabo.com or click the book below to buy from Amazon for .99cents!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Aw... come on Angelina, the least you could do is show us your old cover as well. I, for one, have a memory like a sieve for these things.

It's a very good cover, though. I'm impressed.

Linda


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all! Hope you are enjoying the weekend! I can't wait until tomorrow to enjoy some ribs and cake with family!

@Dana, I think it's great you included some of the authors here in the newsletter. That was a cool idea!

Welcome and Hi to Rachel and Katherine!

Katherine, I also have giveaway at goodreads that will be ending tonight or tomorrow. 746 have signed up and 73 people have added it as a to-read, so I'm happy with the results so far. I will keep you all posted. As for as promoting, there are alot of great advice in this thread and others on Kindleboards! I say just try what feels right.
http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10148-heart-stealer

Angelina, I like your cover!

Tiph


----------



## Angela Kay Austin

Hi everyone, I wanted t drop by and say "Hi."

Some of the names I've read in the threads are familiar. I can't wait to meet more of you.

I do have a few different pieces that are available through Amazon:
























I can't wait to hear more from everyone about what has and does work for you.

Angela


----------



## AllureVanSanz

Welcome Katherine and Rachel.

Book looks good, Eli.

@ Dana. Your list looks like a good one.

@ Angelina Your cover is very classy. Well done.

@Joyce. As someone published through a small publisher, I can say that my sales definitely suck as opposed to my self published book. However, I sold zero copies of my published works through amazon...until I had my self pubbed one up for sale for .99, then my others started to get a push here and there. Diversifying your author portfolio (LOL) is your best bet. I'm sorry you're find you sell few copies. It could turn around though, don't give up! 

Hope everyone is having a safe holiday.

Best,
AyVee


----------



## Lisa Scott

Congrats, Sibel.  The weekend is flying by and I certainly didn't get as much writing done as I wanted!


----------



## DDScott

*This morning, I just sold my 1000th Kindle Book for the month of May...putting me into the fantabulous Kindle 1000-Sales-a-Month Club!!!*

Here's the scoop on that superfab group:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47263.0.html

Thank U, Kindle Readers and Fans!!!

I'm toastin' y'all! Cheers!!!

And...

To Pay It Forward,

I kicked-off an initiative today, on this Memorial Day Holiday, to Support Our Troops! So c'mon over to my WG2E site, where I'm treatin' y'all or a friend (if you already have my BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS), plus the service man or woman of your choice, to a Free Kindle Copy of the book that started it all for me BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...where Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...a romantic comedy with a chick lit, gone-country twist!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/lets-support-our-troops-wg2e-style


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thanks, all, for the advice and encouragement. I guess I just have to keep slogging along until someone influential decides to try my new book and recommend it in a place where it will do the most good. The independent review sites that gave it good reviews didn't seem to help any. Does anyone read those sites to learn about new books? I'm wondering now.

Joyce


----------



## Linda Acaster

Joyce: the thing is you can't rest back on the laurels of reviews on sites, even good reviews, you have to drive traffic to that review site and to your particular review. Tweet, FBook, Newsletter. Wherever you have a presence, ensure it is mentioned in some degree. And then it's in the lap of the Gods. I've had 13 5* and 4 4* Amazon UK reviews for _Torc of Moonlight_. Can I get folks to buy it

It's great to hear that DeeDee has sold fantabulously this month, but don't go thinking that every novelist does. Your best weapon is to write another, and I agree Ayvee above, if you can write one not under contract as an indie, you can put that as a "loss leader" to pull readers to your others. Be aware though, don't do this on your own if your formatting/proofreading isn't 100%. And think on, ebooks are for the long haul. No one goes along a bookstore shelf and drops them into a Return bin after 8 weeks.

Oh, it's good to be back. Missed the chat.

Linda


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Girls!

I hope to soon be planting flowers and getting away from this PC, but I am addicted!

@Joyce--I know from whence you are speaking.  I have been at this novel biz for TEN YEARS.  When "Ain't Love Grand?" in 2004 was first published I spent $8,000 in promotions and got $100 in royalties.  I spent $6,000 producing my own Internet radio show.  I basically paid for an on-line education in independent publishing. I made a total of $180.00 in royalties last year. By last fall I said, THAT'S IT, GOD, I QUIT! I was planning on getting a "real" job. So, ha, ha, I fell on vacation, broke the major bones in my leg and completely shattered my ankle. My butt was planted in a wheel chair for three months.  So, I started promoting full time. Timing is everything, as they say. I had a broken leg just as e-books were taking off. Everything has been growing since January. Like DeeDee, I have joined the 1,000 club this month.  I think it is more like 1,300.

"Ain't Love Grand?"--my first book is finally, consistently selling--Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,380 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing 
#9 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing 

"Devil Moon"--first published in 2005 is also doing pretty well
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,502 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce 
#5 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce 
#85 in Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships 


Like Winston Churchill said, "Never give up. Never. Give. Up. NEVER...GIVE...UP!"

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

On another note--

I thought some of you might enjoy reading the poem I wrote honoring my Dad on my blog--

www.definitelydana.wordpress.com

Dana


----------



## Angelina Cabo

Linda Acaster said:


> Aw... come on Angelina, the least you could do is show us your old cover as well. I, for one, have a memory like a sieve for these things.
> 
> It's a very good cover, though. I'm impressed.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda and Tiph too - I'm glad the cover's working now. All thanks to my friends at Mojito Press Plus (can I recommend? they do book covers, ebook design and more: www.mojitopressplus.com).

And sorry, the old cover has been consigned to the Bin of Shame...


----------



## RachelAstor

Angelina, the new cover looks great!


----------



## Linda Acaster

And sorry, the old cover has been consigned to the Bin of Shame...

...bin of learning curve. When I have time mine are getting revamped as well.


----------



## CJArcher

I agree, that cover is gorgeous, Angelina.  My cover for A Secret Life which you see below right in my sig will also be consigned to the bin of shame soon.  I'm getting it re-done and I can't wait to see how it looks.

DD and Dana - congrats on hitting the 1,000 books a month club!  

It's so nice to be making some money at this, isn't it?  Like Dana I was ready to give up last year after 15 years of writing, 1 agent and several "almost" sales to the big 6.  The icing on the cake came after reading a particularly bad novel put out by one of the big 6.  I felt like all the time spent honing my craft was for nothing.  Then along came indie publishing and I figured I had nothing to lose. I'm so glad I listened to my gut for once instead of my head which was telling me to go find a "real" job.

This thread is awesome, btw.  It feels cathartic to share with other indie romance authors.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I'm glad you didn't give up, CJ!  All your hard work paid off.  

Can anyone advise me on the proper protocol to find an extra beta reader or two for my new collection of romantic short stories?  Do I post it on the Writer's board or is this not considered good form?  Some of the gals who read for me just aren't available right now.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Lisa Scott said:


> I'm glad you didn't give up, CJ! All your hard work paid off.
> 
> Can anyone advise me on the proper protocol to find an extra beta reader or two for my new collection of romantic short stories? Do I post it on the Writer's board or is this not considered good form? Some of the gals who read for me just aren't available right now. Thanks for any advice.


Lisa--
I've seen people ask in the Writer's Cafe. Don't know about the response. The last time I needed some input I sent out a Facebook message to various "friends" I sort of knew and thought might be interested. (This was for my book on energy healing.) A few people stepped up the plate and the rest ignored me. It worked out fine.

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks, Dana.  Just wanted to be sure I wasn't breaking some rule.


----------



## Debra Lee

I write mostly about murder, but I do have a romance. _*Heartbeat*_ is a different kind of romance and priced at 99 cents.

Debra


----------



## Angelina Cabo

CJArcher said:


> I agree, that cover is gorgeous, Angelina. My cover for A Secret Life which you see below right in my sig will also be consigned to the bin of shame soon. I'm getting it re-done and I can't wait to see how it looks.
> 
> DD and Dana - congrats on hitting the 1,000 books a month club!
> 
> It's so nice to be making some money at this, isn't it? Like Dana I was ready to give up last year after 15 years of writing, 1 agent and several "almost" sales to the big 6. The icing on the cake came after reading a particularly bad novel put out by one of the big 6. I felt like all the time spent honing my craft was for nothing. Then along came indie publishing and I figured I had nothing to lose. I'm so glad I listened to my gut for once instead of my head which was telling me to go find a "real" job.
> 
> This thread is awesome, btw. It feels cathartic to share with other indie romance authors.


Thanks for the cover validation and thanks also for sharing your success story - I'm with your gut too.

That's what so many writers don't realize yet, there really is no downside - my friend Peter Michael Rosenberg (previously with Simon and Schuster) has decided to put his new thriller "Implicated" out as an ebook first, then send it to his agent...worst case will be that he has to decide whether to turn down a deal and an advance...

By the way, what do you all think of his cover for a novel from his back list "Because It Makes My Heart Beat Faster" (it's a thriller, not a romance!):


----------



## Lisa Scott

Angelina, I like that cover a lot.  Very in your face.  An interesting perspective you don't see often.

Can we talk romance covers for a bit?  I wish I knew more about the theory behind good covers.  And I'd love some input here.  (This is just me thinking and typing.)

It seems to me there are five main aspects to think about when creating the concept for a romance cover image.  (excluding font, title and author.  I'm talking mostly about the image.)

1.  The people.  Will you feature a couple?  A solo female representing the heroine?  A solo hunky male? Or none of these, and some iconic or graphic image instead?  It's not entirely clear to me when to choose one option over another.  Any thoughts?

2. The clothing and posing.  The amount of clothing seems to indicates heat level, as do the pose or position the couple is in.  Don't want to promise something you aren't delivering.

3. Faces or no faces?  I can't get a feeling for when to show faces and when not to.  I've seen it work really well both ways.

4. Real people or cartoon/graphic people?  Are the graphic images mostly reserved for lighter-hearted romances?

5.  Does it play off the title?

I'm currently trying to come up with a concept for a series of romantic short stories which is proving to be difficult as the stories feature different couples.  I've been thinking of using a silhouette of a woman or a couple, because I don't want the reader to get one person or couple stuck in their head.  Or maybe a graphic image like a lip print?  I like to approach the cover designer with some concept to work off of.

How does the process work for all of you?  Any important points I missed?  Any great books, blog posts or articles on the topic?


----------



## Angelina Cabo

Lisa Scott said:


> Angelina, I like that cover a lot. Very in your face. An interesting perspective you don't see often.
> 
> Can we talk romance covers for a bit? I wish I knew more about the theory behind good covers. And I'd love some input here. (This is just me thinking and typing.)
> 
> It seems to me there are five main aspects to think about when creating the concept for a romance cover image. (excluding font, title and author. I'm talking mostly about the image.)
> 
> 1. The people. Will you feature a couple? A solo female representing the heroine? A solo hunky male? Or none of these, and some iconic or graphic image instead? It's not entirely clear to me when to choose one option over another. Any thoughts?
> 
> 2. The clothing and posing. The amount of clothing seems to indicates heat level, as do the pose or position the couple is in. Don't want to promise something you aren't delivering.
> 
> 3. Faces or no faces? I can't get a feeling for when to show faces and when not to. I've seen it work really well both ways.
> 
> 4. Real people or cartoon/graphic people? Are the graphic images mostly reserved for lighter-hearted romances?
> 
> 5. Does it play off the title?
> 
> I'm currently trying to come up with a concept for a series of romantic short stories which is proving to be difficult as the stories feature different couples. I've been thinking of using a silhouette of a woman or a couple, because I don't want the reader to get one person or couple stuck in their head. Or maybe a graphic image like a lip print? I like to approach the cover designer with some concept to work off of.
> 
> How does the process work for all of you? Any important points I missed? Any great books, blog posts or articles on the topic?


I feel a bit embarrassed weighing in first as I don't have much experience with romance novels yet and I don't design my own covers. But I have lots of input to the designer and (as I also write screenplays) I first think of the cover as a movie poster - it tells the reader the genre and sums up the story (so you need to be really clear what your 25 word "log line" that sums up your entire book is - not easy to do).

Also, ebook covers serve a different purpose to print book covers, which are designed to make a customer in a bookstore pick up a physical book. Ebook covers have to be eye-catching even when thumbnail size and possibly greyscale on a Kindle screen!

There's a good discussion of ebook covers going on at http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=68811.new;topicseen#new


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa, I agree with Angelina - appropriate to genre and heat level plus be the log-line itself if possible.  Have a look at what works within your genre.  I like to browse the top selling ebooks for ideas. I would add that you should be comfortable with the cover.  I hate clinch covers even though historical romance is saturated with them so they obviously work for that genre BUT they're just not me so I avoid them.  Just my 2c.

Good luck with whatever you decide.  I really like your Spouse Hunting cover btw.  It's crisp and fun, especially when coupled with the title.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks for the input.  Anyone else want to share their thoughts on romance covers?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

First, I'd like to thank the other ladies who chimed in with advice. And I have to say, I'm encouraged by your stories. They seem to echo mine, with the agents, the near sale to the Big 6, and the eventual pulling back.

I like the idea of self-pubbing something that I can offer at .99 and have already done that with a shorter, less complex book I wrote. Although I hope to raise that price to its original 2.99 if and when I ever get discovered. I think we're all selling ourselves short at .99, but what can you do when readers are reluctant to try you at a higher price?

As for covers, yes, I don't think you should have half-naked people on the cover if the story isn't racy. If there has to be people, I prefer their faces be shaded or in profile so I can use my imagination to picture them. I also think the cartoony covers should be reserved for light-hearted or chick-lit type stories. At least that's what I think when I see one.

Okay, enough of my opinions. Happy to have a sounding board here though. Catch you later.

Joyce


----------



## Colette Duke

Well, if the cover has "Nora Roberts" on it, the book is going to be a best seller. LOL

For the rest of us: I think Lisa nailed it. 

Can we talk about blurbs, too? I think mine wasn't the best before, so this morning I changed it to this (way less plot than the original, and more focus on the romance). Thoughts?



> *Colette Duke Science Fiction Romance: Because love can happen anywhere . . .*
> 
> Fioran will take exploration of new galaxies over setting colonization beacons any day. All she has to do to accomplish this is get through one last beacon mission-with the hottest guy known to womankind.
> 
> That's where it gets complicated.
> 
> Fioran craves the freedom she can find only among the stars.
> 
> But Aloxhi, her empathic crewman, knows her to the bottom of her soul-every desire, every emotion, every fear. And sending the woman he loves to the far reaches of the universe is not among his priorities.
> 
> Alohxi's honor won't allow him to seduce Fioran unless she makes the first move. Which works out fine for her-until they crash-land and she blurts out an eleventh-hour profession of her attraction to him.
> 
> Now all bets are off as Fioran attempts to salvage the mission while Alohxi sets his course to Fioran's heart-and her bed.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Oh and thank you thank you CJ for you kind comments about my cover.  I was a little nervous not having a couple on the cover, but I found that image of the girl and thought her expression and pose nailed her personality.

Collete, love your signature---because love can happen anywhere.  Very nice!


----------



## Angelina Cabo

Colette Duke said:


> Well, if the cover has "Nora Roberts" on it, the book is going to be a best seller. LOL
> 
> For the rest of us: I think Lisa nailed it.
> 
> Can we talk about blurbs, too? I think mine wasn't the best before, so this morning I changed it to this (way less plot than the original, and more focus on the romance). Thoughts?


I agree about blurbs, sell the sizzle not the steak (sorry for the awful cliche), less plot and more romance does it for me! If you haven't hooked the reader with the first few lines, they're probably not going to read on.


----------



## Colette Duke

Lisa Scott said:


> Oh and thank you thank you CJ for you kind comments about my cover. I was a little nervous not having a couple on the cover, but I found that image of the girl and thought her expression and pose nailed her personality.


You do have an eye-catching cover. 



> Collete, love your signature---because love can happen anywhere. Very nice!


Thanks. Alas, the thing I wrote that people like best is the one that just popped out at random one day. Everything else is as easy as pulling teeth. But I can't stop, lol.



Angelina Cabo said:


> I agree about blurbs, sell the sizzle not the steak (sorry for the awful cliche), less plot and more romance does it for me! If you haven't hooked the reader with the first few lines, they're probably not going to read on.


Oh, good, that's coming through, then. 

Ditto on the eye-catchingness of your cover, Angelina.


----------



## Linda Acaster

"Sell the sizzle not the steak" -  which rock have I been hiding under not to hear of that It's a great description, but what do you sell when your romances are Sweet


----------



## Colette Duke

Linda Acaster said:


> "Sell the sizzle not the steak" - which rock have I been hiding under not to hear of that It's a great description, but what do you sell when your romances are Sweet


Sell the frosting, not the cupcake? (I'm serious.)


----------



## Linda Acaster

Colette Duke said:


> Sell the frosting, not the cupcake? (I'm serious.)


You are

In the UK that would equate to "sell the icing on the bun".

Hasn't got the same ring, has it? LOL


----------



## Colette Duke

Linda Acaster said:


> You are
> 
> In the UK that would equate to "sell the icing on the bun".
> 
> Hasn't got the same ring, has it? LOL


Um, I don't know, but it sure sounds funny. But it should work the same way with a sweet story as it does with a sexy one. Not to say, "Hey, world, I have a story with no sex in it," but to emphasize the relationship or situation in a sweet way. Look at this description for a book by Ms. Sweetness Herself, Debbie Macomber (I mean that with the utmost respect):



> In the middle of the year, in the middle of her life, Bethanne Hamlin takes a road trip with her daughter, Annie, and her former mother-in-law, Ruth.
> They're driving to Florida for Ruth's 50th high-school reunion. A longtime widow, Ruth would like to reconnect with Royce, the love of her teenage life. She's heard he's alone, too&#8230;and, well, she's curious. Maybe even hopeful.
> 
> Bethanne herself needs time to reï ¬ ‚ ect, to ponder a decision she has to make. Her ex-husband, Grant-her children's father-wants to reconcile now that his second marriage has failed. Bethanne's considering it&#8230;.
> 
> Meanwhile, Annie's out to prove to her onetime boyfriend that she can live a brilliant life without him!
> 
> So there they are, three women driving across America. They have their maps and their directions-but even the best-planned journey can take you to a turn in the road. Or lead you to an unexpected encounter-like the day Bethanne meets a man named Max who really is a hero on a Harley. That's when Bethanne's decision becomes a lot harder. Because Grant wants her back, but now there's Max&#8230;.
> 
> From Seattle's Blossom Street to the other end of the country, this is a trip that could change three women's lives.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Colette... it's certainly something to ponder! Thanks for quoting it.

Linda


----------



## Chicki

I just received this from Amazon in response to my three e-mails about why the tags suddenly disappeared from all three of my books (along with most of my indie author friend's books):

- - - - - -

Hello,

I'm sorry that your tags have recently disappeared on this Kindle title. This is affecting several Kindle titles because we are making some internal changes to the tags system. The tags will be coming back soon once the changes have been completed. Unfortunately, we do not have an exact time frame for when this will be finished.

Thank you for your patience and for your interest in Amazon.com.

- - - - - - 
I'm glad to see the tags will be returning!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## kellymcclymer

Linda Acaster said:


> "Sell the sizzle not the steak" - which rock have I been hiding under not to hear of that It's a great description, but what do you sell when your romances are Sweet


I hear you. I have no idea what heat level my historical romances really are (I'm sure they're not sweet, because there is sex on the page (sounds so much nastier than sex on the beach  ). However, I'm just past complete euphemism...I think...maybe not. I uploaded some romances on to All Romance Ebooks, and they ask for flame level. I put 3 (smack in the middle) because that's what I do on polls when I am not sure.

I assume the readers will set me straight. I may be a 2 on heat level for their readers (they sell some steamy stuff).

I have retreated into writing YA of late, where I don't have to deal with more than steamy kisses. Revising these backlist romance to release as ebooks has been interesting. I added more details/emotion in several places on the second, third and fourth books. The fifth one (still working on that one -- robbed the hero of his hero moment at the end, so have to give it back to him) is all sex (still not more than heat level 3, though) because the hero spends the entire first part of the book seducing the heroine (they're married, but she's trying to keep it more businesslike than he wants).

I think I will be glad to do the final revisions on an original YA I hope to release by end of summer (no sex, per se, just death and despair).


----------



## Linda Acaster

kellymcclymer said:


> I assume the readers will set me straight. I may be a 2 on heat level for their readers (they sell some steamy stuff).
> 
> I think I will be glad to do the final revisions on an original YA I hope to release by end of summer (no sex, per se, just death and despair).


LOL. You bet they will. I have this a lot with _Torc of Moonlight_. Basically it's a gritty supernatural romance from a fella's viewpoint, but I tend to market it as a supernatural thriller. I've had readers come back at me saying it's Horror (no it isn't - but there again, rather like the sex level, it depends on the reader's threshold), and others say it's paranormal romance, but that tag gives the wrong impression entirely. Hey ho!

Loved it that you worry about sex in YA but it's fine for death & despair. We live in an odd world.


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> I Just had a lovely review for my chicklit comedy mystery by the fab Coffee Time Romance & More. Yay!...
> 
> "Ms. Hodge has written a funny and suspenseful story much in the style of Evanovich's Stephanie Plum books."
> 
> http://www.coffeetimeromance.com/BookReviews/becrefulwhatyouwishforbysibelhodge.html


Congrats on the wonderful review, Sibel!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Teresa Morgan

kellymcclymer said:


> I think I will be glad to do the final revisions on an original YA I hope to release by end of summer (no sex, per se, just death and despair).


Aren't teens' lives all about the despair?

Teresa


----------



## Lisa Scott

Can I ask for some opinions on my title?  I'm publishing a collection of romantic short stories and struggling for a perfect name.  

Here are the key points: 
5 stories per collection, they're not that short--8,000-12,000 words each, closed door sex scenes, (but some one-night stands, early hook ups, detailed kissing, so not entirely sweet.)  The stories are sassy and fun with angsty black moments and nice HEA's.  I love writing short stories and have plans for future themed volumes, so I want the title easily amended for ex. beach, office etc.

The cover is going to be a graphic of some kind to suggest the fun, lighter nature.

Here are some ideas I've come up with. 

Smooches: five romantic short stories  (future volumes would be Beach smooches etc.)

Nooners: five romantic short stories  (Beach Nooners)

Shorties: five romantic stories  (beach shorties)

Charmers: five romantic short stories (Beach charmers)

Flirts: five romantic short stories  (beach flirts)


Any of these jump out at you?  I really like the word smooch.  It's fun to look at, fun to say and I could envision two kiss marks or hearts for the o's.  But I'm not sure if it works or not, or if it's too cute.  I like shorties, but I'm worried that would imply they're much shorter than they are.  I don't know if nooner implies a more sexual story than what I'm delivering. Flirts might work.  Agh.  I keep going back and forth.

I'd love to hear any thoughts/comments etc. even if none of them are working for you.  Thanks so much for any input!  Lisa


----------



## Colette Duke

Lisa Scott said:


> Can I ask for some opinions on my title? I'm publishing a collection of romantic short stories and struggling for a perfect name.
> 
> Here are the key points:
> 5 stories per collection, they're not that short--8,000-12,000 words each, closed door sex scenes, (but some one-night stands, early hook ups, detailed kissing, so not entirely sweet.) The stories are sassy and fun with angsty black moments and nice HEA's. I love writing short stories and have plans for future themed volumes, so I want the title easily amended for ex. beach, office etc.
> 
> The cover is going to be a graphic of some kind to suggest the fun, lighter nature.
> 
> Here are some ideas I've come up with.
> 
> Smooches: five romantic short stories (future volumes would be Beach smooches etc.)
> 
> Nooners: five romantic short stories (Beach Nooners)
> 
> Shorties: five romantic stories (beach shorties)
> 
> Charmers: five romantic short stories (Beach charmers)
> 
> Flirts: five romantic short stories (beach flirts)
> 
> Any of these jump out at you? I really like the word smooch. It's fun to look at, fun to say and I could envision two kiss marks or hearts for the o's. But I'm not sure if it works or not, or if it's too cute. I like shorties, but I'm worried that would imply they're much shorter than they are. I don't know if nooner implies a more sexual story than what I'm delivering. Flirts might work. Agh. I keep going back and forth.
> 
> I'd love to hear any thoughts/comments etc. even if none of them are working for you. Thanks so much for any input! Lisa


Ellora's Cave has a bunch of erotic stories called Naughty Nooners, so you wouldn't want your sweet stories to be misidentified as those.

I think _smooches_ is OK, but I prefer _flirts_.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Good heads up on the nooners.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## mamiller

Our very own, Vicki Tyley is with me today on my blog. Please stop by and say hi to this wonderful suspense author. http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-mystery-author-vicki-tyley.html


----------



## kellymcclymer

Lisa Scott said:


> Can I ask for some opinions on my title? I'm publishing a collection of romantic short stories and struggling for a perfect name.
> 
> Smooches: five romantic short stories (future volumes would be Beach smooches etc.)
> 
> Nooners: five romantic short stories (Beach Nooners)
> 
> Shorties: five romantic stories (beach shorties)
> 
> Charmers: five romantic short stories (Beach charmers)
> 
> Flirts: five romantic short stories (beach flirts)


Because of the closed door, I'd say Charmers or Flirts is your best bet. I'm partial to Charmers myself


----------



## JodyWallace

Another vote for Charmers or Flirts! 

Boy, it sounds funny when you say it like that...


----------



## DDScott

Today, at The WG2E (The Writer's Guide to Epublishing), I'm talkin' all-things-Kindle 1000 Sales-a-Month Club, and what that meant to me in dollars and cents.

Here's the scoop:

*Kindle 1000 Sales-a-Month Club in Dollars and Cents*


----------



## Amia Lacey

Colette Duke said:


> Sell the frosting, not the cupcake? (I'm serious.)


Great analogy!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Very cool and congrats DD!  Must be a great feeling


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy June, everyone! Let's hope it's a banner month for all of us indie romance authors in terms of sales and hopefully--in having fun with the whole ebook process. 

Sometimes it's easy to get caught up in the endless promo side of things and forget just how wonderful this new world of publishing is to all of us. Think of it. YOU, as an indie romance author, have a voice...your own unique self-published voice, and readers are going to buy your books and enjoy listening to your voice and experiencing the magical worlds you create. How freakin' cool is that?

I'm so thrilled to be here, so grateful that my books once again live and breathe in the hearts and minds of readers, and so pleased to be among so many talented authors. Thank you readers, fans, and indie authors alike!

Miriam Minger

Oh yes, WILD ANGEL (medieval Ireland) and SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT (Regency England) are still 99 cents for a limited time--and they both have sequels for you to enjoy, WILD ROSES and MY RUNAWAY HEART!


----------



## rayhensley

Whoa, this is cool.
I didn't realize Indie Romance was this popular  
I may wanna start reading some!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hey all,

I agree, Miriam! It's turning out to be an wonderful month so far. I just received my first official book review and it's 5-stars. I feel very blessed. http://bit.ly/jg8rpn

And on top of that I will be featured in my local newspaper next week!

Tiph


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey friends--

Just saying hello and congrats to all the good news for everyone.

@Lisa-- I like "Charmers". (Hate "Nooners")

I'll be working the in outside world for a WEEK! How will I survive? So, I won't be around much. Glad to know you'll keep things cooking! I've been playing around with category changes to break out of the pack. I put PRINCESS ROBIN in as a parody. I wonder if a few sales will bump it onto a smaller "bestseller" list.










I'll miss you! Keep selling those ebooks!
Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks for the input on the title, guys.  I'm torn between Flirts and Charmers.

Tiphanie congrats.

Dana--have fun and good luck with the parody!  I'll check it out.

Thanks for the heads up Sibel.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks for the input on the title, guys. I'm torn between Flirts and Charmers.
> 
> Tiphanie congrats.


Thanks, Lisa! I like Flirts or Charmers as well, but I maybe more partial to Charmers.

Chicki, thanks for the heads up on the tags.

Dana, good luck working in the real world. 

Thanks, Sibel, for posting about the TRR Sizzling Summer Reads. I'm having a chat on June 12th and giveaway on June 15th. I'm excited to join the party with you!


----------



## Angelina Cabo

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Thanks, Lisa! I like Flirts or Charmers as well, but I maybe more partial to Charmers.
> 
> Chicki, thanks for the heads up on the tags.
> 
> Dana, good luck working in the real world.
> 
> Thanks, Sibel, for posting about the TRR Sizzling Summer Reads. I'm having a chat on June 12th and giveaway on June 15th. I'm excited to join the party with you!


Yes, I vote for Charmers too, because it sounds like both what the story's going to be about and also the effect it will have on me!


----------



## Chicki

Interesting take on the indie publishing world ...

http://indiereader.com/2011/05/indier-than-thou/

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## felicityheaton

I have a new urban fantasy romance novel out now, all about a snarky half-demon hero and a sassy witch heroine. It's passionate, action-packed, and fast-paced, and has been getting good reviews from the book bloggers out there in the big wide world.



*Ascension*
*Felicity Heaton*
A witch on the verge of achieving phenomenal power, Lealandra must turn to her half-breed demon ex-lover Taig for protection from the dark force that is after her and also from her own magic.

With her Counter-Balance dead and her coven against her, Taig's blood and power is the only thing that can help her control her magic and survive the ascension and gain the strength to defeat her enemy.

Old feelings come flooding back as Taig allows her into his world and Lealandra finds herself fighting not only for survival but to win his broken heart again and heal the pain in their past. Can he forgive her for walking out on him all those years ago and will he ever believe her when she tells him that he's not a monster but the man that she loves?

ebook price: $3.99
length: 91000 words
Book 1 in the Shadow and Light Trilogy series

*Available in e-book from:*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004X6TWLK/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004X6TWLK/
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004X6TWLK/

Happy reading,

Felicity Heaton


----------



## DDScott

*Oh-boy-oh-boy-oh-boy, I'm over the moon to share with y'all that my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour kicks-off this coming Monday!!!*

Here's all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-put-your-big-girl-panties-on.html

***Note: You will want to pick-up extra cocktail fixin's this weekend...'cause you're sooo gonna need 'em during this LMAO-while-learning-too extravaganza!!!***


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay, I just did something that may make some of you very unhappy and some of you mad. So forgive me now. PLEASE! I just sent out a newsletter entitled INDIE AUTHORS ON THE RISE http://bit.ly/iqF4Dy
> 
> I listed several of the Indie Authors from this thread and I apologize to those of you that I didn't include. My choices were based on a variety of reasons--personal relationships, variety of genres, the promotion power of the author, just picking names that popped into my mind. I purposely did not pick previously successful traditional publisher authors because I am planning to do one on them later. (D.D. Scott--you are the queen of hustle and I meant to include you. I'll make it up to you, I promise!)
> 
> Anyway, we are working as a team here (at least that's how I feel about it). So I promoted some of the team and hope some readers will hop over to the thread. I hope that those of you that are mentioned are okay with what I said about you. Remember: there's no such thing as bad publicity!
> 
> Love you muchly,
> 
> Dana


LOL, Dana! No worries...I just shared for you on both Facebook and Twitter!!!


----------



## DDScott

Linda Acaster said:


> It's great to hear that DeeDee has sold fantabulously this month, but don't go thinking that every novelist does...And think on, ebooks are for the long haul. No one goes along a bookstore shelf and drops them into a Return bin after 8 weeks.
> 
> Linda


I hear ya, Linda...

It's taken me nine months to reach the 1000 Sales-a-Month Club and five Indie Epubbed books, and I'll release another 3 Indie Epub Books in 2011 with 5 to 6 more coming in 2012.

My goal is 5 to 6 books per year.

Writing-for-publication in the Indie Epub World is all about the Sales Long Tail...and here's the scoop on that:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ebook-sales-the-long-tail


----------



## JodyWallace

Here's a question for all you readers and writers of romance. When we're talking short fiction, like less than 10K, how much "romance" does a story need to be considered a romance? I am all brushed up on genre expectations of romance novellas and novels, after *blink* years of reading them, but with short fic, there's only so much you can cram into limited words without the story seeming like it's nothing but a summary of a longer, meatier tale.

What are your expecations when a short story is labeled romance or romantic? Do you expect it to have sex or kisses or a standard romance genre HEA? Marriage? 230 word baby-tastic epilogue? (*heh*) Or would you also be interested in stories that are meet-cutes with a budding interest at the end?


----------



## CJArcher

JodyWallace said:


> Here's a question for all you readers and writers of romance. When we're talking short fiction, like less than 10K, how much "romance" does a story need to be considered a romance? I am all brushed up on genre expectations of romance novellas and novels, after *blink* years of reading them, but with short fic, there's only so much you can cram into limited words without the story seeming like it's nothing but a summary of a longer, meatier tale.
> 
> What are your expecations when a short story is labeled romance or romantic? Do you expect it to have sex or kisses or a standard romance genre HEA? Marriage? 230 word baby-tastic epilogue? (*heh*) Or would you also be interested in stories that are meet-cutes with a budding interest at the end?


That really depends on the story and the sub-genre. Erotica definitely needs sex scenes. Otherwise, I'd say anything goes as long as it fits the story you've created. To be labeled romance I'd expect at least a promise of a HEA at the end and lots of flirting and sexual tension between the pages. Pesonally it wouldn't bother me if there was not even a kiss as long as it suited the characters and the story. Just my 2c.


----------



## CJArcher

Felicity - that is one VERY nice cover.  Good luck with the book.

Is anyone here on Facebook?  I'm just getting around to the FB thing and would love to find some indie romance friends.  I'd also like to hear how everyone uses it.  Right now I feel overwhelmed after just getting the hang of blogging, tweeting and using forums.


----------



## Colette Duke

Our lovely Katie Salidas was nice enough to invite me over to her blog for an interview. And-gasp-nobody has commented yet. Would you be so kind as to drop by? Pretty please?


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all, I've decided that I want to feature of our great romance authors on my BLOG page each month. So there will be about five to ten spot per month, and hopefully, you'll want to sign up. Just go to the link for the requirements and what to send!

http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?page_id=833

Thanks!!

Tiphanie

P.S. Colette, comment done!


----------



## Colette Duke

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi all, I've decided that I want to feature of our great romance authors on my BLOG page each month. So there will be about five to ten spot per month, and hopefully, you'll want to sign up. Just go to the link for the requirements and what to send!
> 
> http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?page_id=833
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Tiphanie
> 
> P.S. Colette, comment done!


Thanks for the comments, CJ and Tiph. 

Tiph, if you're still doing interviews in the faaaar future when I have a novel finished, I'll soooo be on that offer!


----------



## Chicki

Now, look at Jimmy Thomas (and read the article) ... 

Sorry. Posted the wrong link. Now look at Jimmy Thomas (and read the article).  http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/novel-rejected-theres-an-e-book-gold-rush/2011/04/09/AFZdqb9F_story.html

Chicki Brown


----------



## TaniaLT

My book, This Last Summer, a contemporary drama/romance was one of May's top-selling books on Frugal ereader. I'm really pleased!

Find it on Amazon.com This Last Summer
Amazon.co.uk This Last Summer
And here at smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/27911


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey girls--

Just popping in here. I'm setting up some book selling devices for the weekend. 

@Congrats Tania on the good showing at Frugal E Reader.  I've got a banner running all next week there. I'll be interested to see if I see a sales bump. I went over to Amazon and "liked" your book.

Remember, friends, when you're looking around at Amazon books, hitting the "like" button is an easy way to support each other.

Hope you're having a good Friday--

Dana


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> I'm lurrrrving that title! Fab stuff, DD!


Thanks bunches, Sibel!

Prepare for a rip-roarin' of a great time with my latest blog tour!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> Now, look at Jimmy Thomas (and read the article) ...
> 
> Sorry. Posted the wrong link. Now look at Jimmy Thomas (and read the article).  http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/novel-rejected-theres-an-e-book-gold-rush/2011/04/09/AFZdqb9F_story.html
> 
> Chicki Brown


LOL, Chicki!!! What's not to luuuvvv when lookin' at Jimmy?!

He's my cover model for both my first and second releases - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS and STOMPIN' ON STETSONS!

And here's some superfab fun scoop from inside Jimmy's cover model world...I actually attended one of his shoots:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/under-the-covers-as-in-ebook-covers

Would y'all believe underneath all that wayyy hot muscle is a guy with brains and a heart of more-than-gold and sweetness too?! Who knew they made 'em like that!!!

TGIF!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

How did you manage to attend one of his photo shoots?  That must have been very cool.  And hot.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hmm--

I've only got a toe in the romance world nowadays actually, so Jimmie Thomas was news to me. But, I like what I see as compared to the old Fabio image. Jimmie looks like a real guy, a real BUFF guy, to be sure. I like that we're getting away from "headless" covers.

I just updated my PRINCESS ROBIN blog for the first time in a long time, talking about moving the book to the parody category. (It's already showing up on that "bestseller" list.)

http://theprincessrobinblog.blogspot.com/

Also, I was shocked, SHOCKED to see copies of "Devil Moon" going for as much as $57.00!!!! http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1590803442/ref=tmm_pap_used_olp_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1298691547&sr=1-1&condition=used Have I died or something?

I've still got copies in two boxes in a closet that I've been giving away now and then. My contest winners are obviously trying to turn a profit!

This is a crazy business!
Dana


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> How did you manage to attend one of his photo shoots? That must have been very cool. And hot.


LOL, Lisa...

I first met Jimmy at the RT Convention 2010 in Columbus OH. He did a live cover shoot and took us all thru the process!

OMG yes...talk about hot...LOL!...thank goodness I had a nice, ice-cold beverage with me at the time!!! LOL!!!

And, I still went straight to the bar when the shoot was done to cool off!!!

Seriously...not that I wasn't totally serious above...but anyhoo...he's a great guy and terrific to work with!!!


----------



## CJArcher

TaniaLT said:


> My book, This Last Summer, a contemporary drama/romance was one of May's top-selling books on Frugal ereader. I'm really pleased!


Congrats, Tania. I was in the April bestsellers and noticed a nice sales bump so good luck to you.

DD - you lucky thing!


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> Congrats, Tania. I was in the April bestsellers and noticed a nice sales bump so good luck to you.
> 
> DD - you lucky thing!


You Go, Girls --- both Tania and CJ!!! Congrats!!!

And ohhh yeahhh...it was one of those serendipitous kinda moments when I "discovered" Jimmy!!!

I'm gonna use his images for my new book trailers too!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Ooh book trailers. I haven't done any yet and not sure I have the skill to attempt either. Let us know when yours are done DD so we can ogle, I mean check it out.

I just wanted to tell you all that I have a new cover for A Secret Life. I just had to shout this one out as I think the cover is gorgeous. Amanda from Razzle Dazzle Design did it and I highly recommend her. She was lovely, efficient and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Lisa Scott

CJ, that's an awesome cover.  Really fits with the style you have for the others.  Congrats!

So, after much deliberation and polling of several groups, I have decided to go with Flirts as the title of my short story collection.  One of my friends suggested the word "charmer" might lead some people to make a connection to the paranormal (think the tv show charmed), which I am not writing about.  Wouldn't want to disappoint any readers.  Also, I'd say my stories are more flirty than charming.

Thanks everyone for chiming in!  I'll be releasing them in a few weeks.  I'm anxious to see how a short story collection will sell.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## ashleyjbarnard

Hi! I have a Victorian romance out called "In Byron's Shadow" - $2.99. I just signed up today and I'm glad to be here!

In Byron's Shadow

Ashley J. Barnard
www.ashleyjbarnard.com


----------



## Suzie Grant

Hello everyone,

I'm new here but I've just released two historical western romances called For the Sake of Sin a short erotic western. http://www.amazon.com/Sake-Sin-ebook/dp/B0052N9ZJM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
Blurb: 
A retired assassin, a vengeful courtesan, and a night of explosive discoveries - revenge brings them together under the magic of a desert moon, when the courtesan known only as Sin seeks to hire a retired assassin to kill her lover. Can sharp shooter Gabriel Stone justify helping the woman for more than the Sake of Sin?

The Devil's Daughter: http://www.amazon.com/Devils-Daughter-Devil-Ryder-ebook/dp/B004V4GN52/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
Blurb:

A bounty hunter facing his past encounters a criminal on the run from her own.

Blaze Marie Austin is no longer the little girl forced to be an outlaw. Finding her chance at redemption, Blaze repays the man who'd saved her life. Only her savior's estranged son accuses her of betrayal and ignites a passion she can't deny.

Gade Ryder returned to Eden, Texas, after a twelve year absence to investigate a gang of rustlers on the family ranch. Has he accepted the job out of misplaced family loyalty or had the compelling mystery of the devil's daughter convinced him to stay in the one place he didn't want to be? Confronted by the memory of his mother's suicide and the father he blames for her death, Gade seeks comfort from the one woman he couldn't trust.

When the little criminal is accused of murder, Gade realizes his growing attraction for her could not only cost him his freedom, it may well cost him his life. Blaze couldn't help but wonder if the murder were a subtle hint of her past and has she just lost her last chance to run?

Thanks so much for this opportunity,


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa, Flirts is a great title.  TItles are so hard.  I either get them immediately for my books I pull my hair out for weeks then settle for something mediocre.  Let us know how Flirts goes.

Welcome Suzie and Ashley and good luck with your books.  Ashley, I adore the Victorian era so I'll be sure to check out Byron's Shadow.


----------



## Colette Duke

Lisa Scott said:


> So, after much deliberation and polling of several groups, I have decided to go with Flirts as the title of my short story collection.


Yay, I think you made a great choice with Flirts. It's very light and romantic.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I like Flirts, Lisa!  Good choice.

Hi and welcome to Ashley and Suzie!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'll give my .02 as well and say that flirts is a good choice.

Joyce


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks everyone for the title feedback!  

How are sales this weekend?  I've been published about a month now, and worked my way up to around 4 sales a day for a week or so (baby steps, I know) but now nothing for 24 hours.  Bugger.  How's everyone else doing?  (I know I shouldn't be checking so often, but really, it's like a bump on your head you can't stop touching--just because it's there.)


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> How are sales this weekend? I've been published about a month now, and worked my way up to around 4 sales a day for a week or so (baby steps, I know) but now nothing for 24 hours. Bugger. How's everyone else doing? (I know I shouldn't be checking so often, but really, it's like a bump on your head you can't stop touching--just because it's there.)


WooHoo, Lisa, on your 4 sales a day!!! U Go, Girl!

The key is when you said you've "worked my way up"...because...

Indie Epubbing is all about the Sales Long Tail.

I think I may have posted this here before...but it's just that important to keep reminding ourselves of with each new level we achieve. So here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ebook-sales-the-long-tail

I've sold about 87 so far this weekend...from Friday morning thru right now while I'm typing this post....and I'll do probably 20 more or so overnight...but that's about average for me vs weekends where I often see 130+.

But, keep in mind, this is a huge, huge graduation weekend...so we might see a surge tomorrow once everyone is back to normal.

Celebrate each and every sale...that's one more new and fantabulous reader you've earned and perhaps a fan-in-the-making.


----------



## Chicki

Lisa Scott said:


> How are sales this weekend? I've been published about a month now, and worked my way up to around 4 sales a day for a week or so (baby steps, I know) but now nothing for 24 hours. Bugger. How's everyone else doing?


This weekend has been slow for me too. Only 30 sales since Friday. Disappointing ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

_Only_ 30 sales! I'd love to be able to say that I made that many.

Joyce


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Funny, you ladies, are talking sales. I just posted mine for the first month. Check it out.

http://bit.ly/lWbfKT

Great sales, Chicki and DD! Joyce, hopefully, you and I will be there one day. 

Lisa, good name choice. Welcome, Suzie and Ashley!

Love the cover, CJ!!!

Tiph


----------



## anne_holly

I'm an indie romance writer - a new one, at that! I published a few short erotica pieces, as a challenge to myself, but my short Christmas romance, _Unwrapping Scrooge_ (from Decadent) did quite well with reviewers. This past week, my first full length romance, _Strings Attached_, was released in e-book, and I'm pretty excited about it.

My Amazon author page is here, if anyone is interested:
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004GR1CGY

It's exciting to see everyone's books and links here. It's always a pleasure to hear from other romance fans.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks guys.  And thanks for the long tail link, DD.  I have to remember that even with climbing sales, there are down days and even down months.  I guess as a newbie it's just so tempting to keep checking sales and wondering if this is really working!


----------



## Chicki

Excellent article!

http://nas-dean.blogspot.com/2011/05/create-emotional-tension-in-your.html

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All!

Hope everyone enjoying their Monday!

I'd love if you would check out my interview with very popular KINDLE AUTHOR! Yay, excited to join a place so many of you great authors have given interviews!

Tiph


----------



## Colette Duke

Lisa Scott said:


> How are sales this weekend? I've been published about a month now, and worked my way up to around 4 sales a day for a week or so (baby steps, I know) but now nothing for 24 hours. Bugger. How's everyone else doing? (I know I shouldn't be checking so often, but really, it's like a bump on your head you can't stop touching--just because it's there.)


Four a day isn't anything to sneeze at, as my grandma used to say.

Beige bar of shame for me so far this month (the story is free on my site, and I have abysmal promo skills). But I'm whizzing along on the next one in the series, so all is well.


----------



## ashleyjbarnard

Miriam Minger said:


> Hi and welcome to Ashley and Suzie!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Hi, Miriam! Thanks for the welcome! Still trying to find my way around. : )


----------



## DDScott

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Funny, you ladies, are talking sales. I just posted mine for the first month. Check it out.
> 
> http://bit.ly/lWbfKT
> 
> Great sales, Chicki and DD! Joyce, hopefully, you and I will be there one day.
> 
> Lisa, good name choice. Welcome, Suzie and Ashley!
> 
> Love the cover, CJ!!!
> 
> Tiph


Well done, Tiphanie!!!

I only sold 27 my first month (August 2010)...so U Go, Girl!!!

And thanks bunches for the sweet sales shout-out!


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> The Fashion Police is now on summer sale until 15th June! Pick up a copy for $0.99 from Amazon or Smashwords!
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/hot-summer-ebook-deal-


WooHoo, Sibel!!!

I'll be interested to hear how this does for you!!! Smart Move, Sista!!!


----------



## DDScott

A big 'ole shout-out and welcome to all our new Thread Members!!!

And, Dana, our esteemed Thread Leader...I just started your AIN'T LOVE GRAND yesterday...and what a hoot of a gr8 read!!!

I'm g2g Facebook and Twitter now that I'm luuuvvvin' it!!!

U Go, Girl!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

ashleyjbarnard said:


> Hi, Miriam! Thanks for the welcome! Still trying to find my way around. : )


You'll get there. Just dive in and have fun!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Colette Duke said:


> Four a day isn't anything to sneeze at, as my grandma used to say.
> 
> Beige bar of shame for me so far this month (the story is free on my site, and I have abysmal promo skills). But I'm whizzing along on the next one in the series, so all is well.


Just bought your story. Can't have you staring at the evil BBOS. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Colette Duke

Lisa Scott said:


> Just bought your story. Can't have you staring at the evil BBOS. Looking forward to reading it.


Thank you, Lisa! Now, excuse me while I run to to my dashboard and hit Refresh six hundred times in a row, lol. But seriously, you made my day.


----------



## DDScott

Colette Duke said:


> Thank you, Lisa! Now, excuse me while I run to to my dashboard and hit Refresh six hundred times in a row, lol. But seriously, you made my day.


I just bought it too, Colette!

Yours will officially be the first, sci-fi romance anything I've ever read!

Soooo refresh your sales again, Sista...you just got another one! LOL!


----------



## Suzie Grant

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. And I'd love to be able to brag of four sales a day lol. Just getting started though so I'm hoping things will pick up. I've had some great reviews so far and I'm just about ready to release my pirate story called Wrong Kind of Paradise just in time for the movie pirates. Maybe I can ride on those proverbial coat tails for a while lol. And my next western will be out by the end of June or July. It's great to be here, I've checked out some of these great reads. My kindle nor my wallet will thank you but I will lol. 

My eldist boy is graduating high school this weekend so I'm super busy this week but I hope to find some time to dig around in these great forums. I'm so glad I found this place. Hope everyone has a wonderful week and I hope to see you all later,

Suzie Grant


----------



## CJArcher

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck with your books. If you're not seeing many sales yet, hang in there. I found putting out more books and discounting the first in a series to 99 cents helped boost my sales. Speaking of which, I've lowered the price of Honor Bound (The Witchblade Chronicles) to 99 cents.

Suzie, I love pirates! I'll be sure to check out your story when it's released.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Suzie Grant said:


> Thanks for the welcome, ladies. And I'd love to be able to brag of four sales a day lol.
> 
> Suzie Grant


Welcome Suzie, and 4 sales a day WAS awesome for a while. Now it's gone. Back to 1-2 a day. Summer slow down?


----------



## Suzie Grant

Goodness, I hope not. I don't know about anyone else but that's when I buy the most books. I love to sit and read by the pool lol. Here's to more sales *cheers*

Suzie Grant


----------



## Colette Duke

DDScott said:


> I just bought it too, Colette!
> 
> Yours will officially be the first, sci-fi romance anything I've ever read!
> 
> Soooo refresh your sales again, Sista...you just got another one! LOL!


I'm beyond honored, ladies. So much that I'm here in this thread instead of paying attention to the funniest episode ever of _Canada's Worst Handyman_.


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm a huge summer reader too. More daylight! ;-)


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

DDScott said:


> Well done, Tiphanie!!!
> 
> I only sold 27 my first month (August 2010)...so U Go, Girl!!!
> 
> And thanks bunches for the sweet sales shout-out!


Thanks much, DD! I appreciate it. Gives hope since you've become a mega seller!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

sibelhodge said:


> Tweeted for ya! Great interview!


Thanks, Sibel! I appreciate it!

Yeah, Amazon seems slow on reporting and sales has seemed to slow for many people. I'm sure you'll make it back when you lower the price.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Last thing, Ladies, but definitely the most important!

I've done a lovely mini interview for our very own, *Dana Taylor*, for the very first ROMANCE SPOTLIGHT! Please visit and leave a comment if you can!

http://bit.ly/irzvPn

Tiph


----------



## Chicki

CJArcher said:


> Suzie, I love pirates!


If you love pirates, you also have to try CAPTURED by Beverly Jenkins. Great book!

Chicki


----------



## CaitLondon

Testing my first romantic suspense now. I've lifted category and western romances, but When Night Falls is the first of several RS. So I'm anxious to see results. Not in the Sunshine class, tho. The roses are my own photos, which I've started using.


----------



## Chicki

My interview with Indie eBooks is up today. Hope you stop by and check it out.

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/hollywood-swinging-by-chicki-brown.html

Chicki Brown


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> My interview with Indie eBooks is up today. Hope you stop by and check it out.
> 
> http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/hollywood-swinging-by-chicki-brown.html
> 
> Chicki Brown


Nice interview, Chicki! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Great interviews, ladies. Hope they result in lots of sales.

Joyce


----------



## DDScott

*Oh-boy-oh-boy-oh-boy, I'm over the moon to share with y'all that my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour kicked-off yesterday, Monday, June 6th, and continues today!!!*

Here are the first three stops and all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/publishing-is-tough-so-put-your-big-girl-or-boy-panties-on-and-deal-with-it

http://monikamichalak.blogspot.com/2011/06/sassy-observation-from-my-special-guest.html

http://sharonhamiltonauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/grogging-your-way-to-readers-and-sanity.html

We're celebratin' the release of my 5th Indie Epub Book and 1st RomCom-Cozy - THUG GUARD - with a rip-roarin' of a great time...*beginning with my Evil Editor Turd Anecdote*..._the horror-filled experience I somehow survived at the 2009 RWA National Conference and which turned out to be one of the biggest reasons I went the Indie Epub Route!!!_

***Note: You will want to gather-up extra cocktail fixin's...'cause you're sooo gonna need 'em during this LMAO-while-learning-too extravaganza!!!***


----------



## Colette Duke

You ladies are the cause of this, I'm sure, and I <3 every one of you!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #29,114 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#82 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
#98 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


----------



## Lisa Scott

DD, Chicki I'll be sure to check out your interviews.

Colette, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Congrats on your stats, Colette. Very impressive.

Joyce


----------



## Colette Duke

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Congrats on your stats, Colette. Very impressive.
> 
> Joyce


And short-lived. It was fun while it lasted, though.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Great blog posts DD. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin Hawke

Another newcomer here! 

Joining in, though I've only read the last five pages of this thread--it looks like I have lots of links to follow and reading to do!
Robin


----------



## Chicki

I've been working like a maniac and haven't been around much for the past week. Just wanted to welcome our newbies!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## erinkern

I haven't posted on here in a REALLY long time.  Just thought I'd stop by and give an update on my sales and rankings:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #72 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #1 in Books > Bargain Books
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
    #9 in Books > Romance > Contemporary


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Wow, great numbers, Erin! Congrats on killing it on sales!

I just got word that I'm the featured story in entertainment for my hometown newspaper and they posted it today instead of Thursday!!! This is officially busiest week for me.

Check out the Interview

Tiph


----------



## jennyt82

Hiya,

I'm quite new to kindleboards and when I say quite, I mean very! But I just thought I'd put myself out there. I write Paranormal Romance and have finished my first series, Love bites. If anyone's interested, I've made one of the books available for free reading over at smashwords, all you have to do is use this coupon for A Wolf's Oath: LW83R. The coupon is only valid for 2 weeks.
If anyone knows how to generate similar coupons for Kindle it would be great if you could let me know so i can do the same for Kindle.


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, Erin, look at your book go! That's a fantastic result.

Tiphanie, congrats on the newspaper article.  How exciting for you.

Hi to all the newbies.  Jenny, I don't believe there's any way to give away a free kindle copy of a book.  You can only gift it which sucks as you have to pay.


----------



## Colette Duke

Fabulous numbers, Erin.  

And Tiph, you're on a roll. Keep it up!


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> I just got word that I'm the featured story in entertainment for my hometown newspaper and they posted it today instead of Thursday!!! This is officially busiest week for me.
> 
> Check out the Interview
> 
> Tiph


Tiphanie, your story is so much like mine! I also started writing while I was working and then got laid off. That was the catalyst to my writing full-time.

Great article, girl!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Chicki

http://www.urbansuburbanmagazine.com/gadgets/gadgets_technology_killed_publishing.htm

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Robin Hawke

Erin,
Fantastic...no wonder you haven't had time to post! Robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Haven't been around in a while. Busy, busy, busy and I wish I could say I was busy writing, but that's not it. I formatted my first two novels for Smashwords and I'm waiting for approval for their premium catalog. I also formatted A Walk In The Woods for paperback and that should be available by the end of the week.

Now I just have to decide what I want to write next. Too many projects going and I can't settle on one.


----------



## erinkern

Thanks to everyone for the kind words! Tiphanie, that's great about the feature!

Also there's an awesome new Indie Author's page on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160213917377540&id=160325730699692&notif_t=group_activity

Lots of very nice people there.

Erin


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Wow, Ladies, thanks so much for the support!! It's why I love the writing community.



Chicki said:


> Tiphanie, your story is so much like mine! I also started writing while I was working and then got laid off. That was the catalyst to my writing full-time.
> 
> Great article, girl!
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ


That's really cool our stories are similar, Chicki! It's amazing how God works.



CJArcher said:


> Tiphanie, congrats on the newspaper article. How exciting for you.


Very exciting and still unbelievable. But I got one more day to prepare for the print version.



Colette Duke said:


> And Tiph, you're on a roll. Keep it up!


You're so nice to say that.



erinkern said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words! Tiphanie, that's great about the feature!


Thanks, Erin, for the kind words and the Facebook link!

I'm going to do a separate thread about the Romance Spotlight in a second.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

I wanted to thank you all for helping making the first "Romance Spotlight" a great success! Your comments, visits, and "likes" really made difference. I even thought I saw a bump in Dana's sales, so I'm happy about that for her since she's working and can't promote as much for the week.

If you haven't seen it, here is the Post!

The next one will not be until next Tuesday because I would like to get through all the emails I have and let people know what days they will have. I'm so excited about this though as it was great fun! So stay posted for *next Tuesday * because I loved this person's work as soon as I started reading!

Tiph


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I've been in my cave. But I'm cheering you all on and happy dancing for all the good news. 

Trying to write a novella while your life is in upheaval (moving, unemployment, general life stress which is my constant companion these days!) is a bit of a challenge, but I'm getting there. LOL. I really hope I can get it done this month.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Congratulations on the success, Erin. 

I am very excited. I have started working on the edits for my next romance novel. It is going to be a unique experiment and vastly different to my other romance novels. It should be out in a couple of weeks. If it does half as good as my romantic suspense novel, Five Days Notice, I will be more than happy, lol.


----------



## DDScott

Colette Duke said:


> You ladies are the cause of this, I'm sure, and I <3 every one of you!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #29,114 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #82 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Short Stories
> #98 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Anthologies


WooHoooooooooooooooo, Colette!!!

U Go, Girl!!!


----------



## DDScott

Linda Acaster said:


> Great blog posts DD. Thanks for sharing.


U betchya, Linda!!!

Glad you enjoyed 'em!!!


----------



## erinkern

I always tell myself, if I never sell another copy, I'd be happy with my success so far.  I'm trying to have my second book out by August, because I have so many readers contacting me about the next book.  I'm like, it's coming!

Also on my blog I kind of rant about the high prices of e-books:

www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com.  

Join me in my complaints!


----------



## Chicki

I just ran across this link, now I have to get some of this stuff!

http://www.cafepress.com/indieauthorshop

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list!  

Hope will be free on Amazon US very soon. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Colette Duke

Miriam Minger said:


> A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list!
> 
> Hope will be free on Amazon US very soon.
> 
> Miriam Minger


You go, Miriam!


----------



## djgross

Another newbie here!    There is so much great info on this thread, I'm looking forward to diving in once I get my kids in camp.    My romantic suspense, Stolen Justice, is available for 99 cents.  Stolen Justice is centered on an Ocean’s Eleven-esque heist, and combines suspense, passion and adventure.  Stolen Justice took second place in the 2009 Daphne du Maurier contest (under the title Payment in Blood).  

He's a thief 
JT Flynn stole high end art from the world's worst criminals until he lost a member of his team. When a beautiful stranger threatens to expose his thefts unless he steals a Van Gogh, he calls his team together for one last job.

She's a liar

Computer hacker Laura Danvers has many secrets and one goal:  to destroy Rob Autrey's money laundering operation at any cost. She needs JT's team of thieves to divert Autrey's attention so she can get the job done. 

They’ve got trouble	

Forced to work together, Laura and JT come to a grudging mutual respect which heats to a combustible attraction they work to ignore.  Passion can’t get in the way of pulling off the high risk heist.  Then a feud between Autrey and one of his clients makes the job even more dangerous.  Now the cost of stealing justice may be their lives.

Looking forward to learning more from the thread!

DJ


----------



## DDScott

_So how is it that an author gets to that magic place where they can write Page One of their next book?_

*Here's my secret...plus a Sneak Peek (Spoiler Alert!!!) at the first couple pages of my next release LIP GLOCK - Book Two of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - my romcom-cozy genre mash-ups - which will release in August on both Kindle and Nook:*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list!
> 
> Hope will be free on Amazon US very soon.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Wow, Miriam, that's an awesome result. Hopefully when it's no longer free it will catch some paying customers. I'm finding it tough to break into the UK market so I'm in awe of your achievement.

My book Honor Bound was featured on Daily Cheap Reads yesterday. It climbed to a rank of #1,244 overall and I've had a bunch of sales. I'm thrilled to bits. This book has had me on a rollercoaster ride ever since I put it out. Back in April it hovered around #1,000 in the Kindle store then I decided to put the price up to $2.99 (it was 99c). Over the next few weeks it slid down. And down. I was at the break even point however (about one sixth of the sales) but the main problem was all my other books slowed too. This was particularly bad for the sequel which has always been priced at $2.99. Its sales halved.

So a few days ago I lowered Honor Bound back to 99 cents and alerted the lovely Paula over at DCR. Lucky for me she chose to feature Honor Bound. I don't expect sales to continue at this rate but hopefully the nice ride will last a little while longer now that it's back in the Top 100 Romance>Historical and Romance >F&F categories.

So lesson learned - keep the first book in the series at 99 cents. It might need to work its butt off to make good money at that price but it should raise all the other books along with it, even the higher priced ones.

I'd love to hear other experiences with price experiments. Do you all think I did the right thing? How are those of you with higher priced books doing?


----------



## jennyt82

Hiya,

If you're looking for a good read under $5, try my Love Bites Trilogy. They're all priced between $3.49-$3.99 and have received very good reviews over on amazon.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004G8P0VG#morebooks

It isn't everyday that a werewolf finds their mate but after two hundred years of waiting Tobias is more than willing to overlook Alexandria's humanity and bring her into a world she never knew existed.

Eager to escape her father's brutal fists, Alex lets her instant connection to Tobias overcome her natural reserve but she quickly finds his world is no less dangerous than the one she left behind.

As secrets come to light revealing how extraordinarily different Alex truly is, will their love survive or will his duty and her differences keep them apart?

Excerpt:
"Not now," she muttered to herself, eyes still trained on the wolf in case it began to move again. "Come on legs work for God's sake! I need to get out of here before wolfie over there decides he's hungry or the crazy psycho wakes up and tries to kill me again."

Leaning against the wall and holding it for support, Alex managed to make it to her feet, closing her eyes as she sighed in relief.

"Life isn't bad enough with Fred as a father, I have to make my university explode with foliage, be attacked by a raving lunatic and saved by a wolf. I've had enough excitement for a lifetime, I'm done, I'm getting out of here and then -"

Her line of thought was cut short as she opened her eyes to find the body of her saviour wolf transforming into something else. Seconds passed before a man stood in place of the wolf and an inane thought floated through her mind in the face of his transformation.

He's wearing clothes; I would have thought he'd be naked.

She blushed at the thought. The man smiled as he began to approach her and all thought fled as her eyes rolled back and her mind went blissfully blank, the stresses of the day apparently having taken their toll.


----------



## publishing virgin

Hi, Dana,
I just discovered your post and feel like I may have found a home! I am a very new Indie writer and am just feeling my way along. It's great to read all the posts from other writers; everyone is so helpful. I have struggled to find an appropriate genre for my novel, Portland Oregon's Most eligible Bachelor, and finally figured out it's romantic suspense. If anyone is interested, here is my blurb:


Abandoned by his father at the age of five to a mother who didn’t want him either, Michael McMartin has grown up guilt-ridden and lonely with only his imaginary invisible twin for company. A child genius and small for his age he enters college at fourteen and meets his roommate, Nathan who will become his best and only friend besides the invisible twin. Nathan is everything Michael is not. Big and handsome as a movie star, the nineteen-year-old-football legend becomes Michael’s mentor and hero. The friendship is symbiotic. Nathan befriends and protects the tiny introverted genius and Michael, in turn, tutors the dyslexic Nathan allowing him to do the impossible, make it through college. They are friends for life.

Ten years have passed and Michael has become a self-made multi-millionaire computer genius. Still single, he is in the market for a wife. The problem is Michael is a short geeky nerd with about as much sex appeal as a wart. Without his sixty-some million-dollar bank account, he is a total turnoff to women. A ‘closet fan’ of the TV show, The Bachelor, Michael never misses an episode. Like his TV Bachelor hero, Michael also has women standing in line to date him but in Michael’s case, he knows it’s all about the money. When he is named Portland Oregon’s Most Eligible Bachelor, Michael fears it might actually be a mean-spirited bad joke to publicly ridicule him so he turns the title down and in a case of incredibly bad judgment, insults the crusading women’s lib editor who has nominated him, a mistake that will cause him no end of future grief.

Through the years, Michael and Nathan have been playing the ‘challenge’ game whereby they challenge each other to face their fears and do hard things as a means of self-improvement. When Nathan challenges Michael to prove he can get a girl to fall for him on his own merit without his money Michael finds himself matched up with a tiny scar-faced backwoods waitress who is so pathetic she’s nick-named, ‘Doggie Girl’. Something about this loser waitress resonates with something Michael has buried deep inside himself. Against his will, he finds himself irresistibly drawn to this girl and the two wounded misfits connect ‘nerd-heart’ to ‘nerd-heart’. And then he tells her the lie.

In order to win Nathan’s challenge Michael keeps his true identity a secret and spends the summer in the remote mountain community of Laurel Springs, Washington trying to get a date with this ‘loser’ waitress who, to his horror, won’t give him the time of day. Though the waitress, Cindy, is immediately attracted to Michael she turns him down. Repeatedly. She has to. Cindy has a secret as well, and her secret is deadly. Terrified of failure and desperate not to lose face in front of Nathan, Michael doggedly pursues the unwilling waitress. 

Against her better judgment, Cindy finally gives in to her feelings and agrees to see Michael. When Michael sees beyond Cindy’s scarred face and begins to fall in love with her, he finds himself being sucked like a spider down the drain into Cindy’s secret hell where he will once again be faced with a challenge. The stakes of this challenge, however, are impossibly high. To lose will cost Michael his life and an innocent family will be murdered as well. Michael’s chances of winning this challenge hover somewhere between slim and none.


----------



## erinkern

If any of you have a book at $.99, there's a new FB page called The 99 Cent Club. It isn't limited to just romance. But a lot of the members there will tag your book for you (if you ask), and tweet about your book as well. Everyone there is really nice, and it's another great way to get exposure. I've already had people tag my book and tweet about it for me. Here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_224718417556730&ap=1


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

There's a whole lot of stuff happening here. Tiph's post sounds cool - I'm going to check it out. Congrats to everyone on their great numbers.

Here is a link to an interview with "moi"...I got the link from here, and the questions were really challenging, but I think it makes for a better than average interview:

http://freebookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/06/author-interview-nicki-lynn-justice.html

I hope everyone is experiencing some really nice summer type weather. We are here, in central Alberta.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

sibelhodge said:


> It was a great post! It's so nice when we can share and get each other's work out there. I think it benefits everybody and it's nice to pay it forward.
> 
> Have a fab day!


Thanks, Sibel! I totally agree! It was a great experience, and I'm looking forward to keep it up.

Funny as it turns out, Dana was reading Heart Stealer as I was starting the Romance Spotlights and today she posted a great review of Heart Stealer on Amazon and gave it five stars. 



> Tiphanie Thomas' debut novel, "Heart Stealer," is a compelling mix of romance and drama. Randall Rowe may be a big movie star, but his roots are in Summerdale, Michigan. He changes runaway Kayla's teenage life, but doesn't quite know how to handle the woman she becomes. When Rowe decides it's time to sort out his life in Summerdale, he's forced to face the best and worst in himself. Likewise, Kayla discovers she can't move forward until she's dealt with the past. Thomas does an excellent job of unfolding her story as these two find each other and themselves in the process. Having Rowe be a rich movie star adds a nice romantic fantasy element. Wouldn't we all love to stay in fabulous hotels and make love to an action hero? (At least for a weekend, anyway.) This is a great book to take to the beach and enjoy a romantic mental getaway. Thomas is one to keep an eye on. --*Dana Taylor, Amazon bestselling author of Ain't Love Grand and Devil Moon*


Thanks so much, Dana!


----------



## MildredC

Just stopping in to say "Hi," I'm glad I found you. I write sweet inspirational romances and have as of a couple of months ago published my first ebook, Learning to Lean. I've read a few posts trying to get acquainted, but hope to come back and see what all's here.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi everybody,

There is a lot going on this board as usual! Hi to all the new people. DJGross, I like your blurb for your story, Stolen Justice! You'll find a lot of cool news and things on this thread, with a lot of cool authors. Publishing virgin and Jenny, same to you!

Thanks for the links, Nicki and Erin. Will check out.



CJArcher said:


> My book Honor Bound was featured on Daily Cheap Reads yesterday. It climbed to a rank of #1,244 overall and I've had a bunch of sales. I'm thrilled to bits. This book has had me on a rollercoaster ride ever since I put it out. Back in April it hovered around #1,000 in the Kindle store then I decided to put the price up to $2.99 (it was 99c). Over the next few weeks it slid down. And down. I was at the break even point however (about one sixth of the sales) but the main problem was all my other books slowed too. This was particularly bad for the sequel which has always been priced at $2.99. Its sales halved.
> 
> I'd love to hear other experiences with price experiments. Do you all think I did the right thing? How are those of you with higher priced books doing?


CJ, congrats on your sales and getting on Daily Cheap Reads! That's great and thanks for sharing your experience. It definitely makes sense with your other books at $2.99. 99c is a great hook.




Miriam Minger said:


> A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list!


Congrats, Miriam! That's awesome.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> My book Honor Bound was featured on Daily Cheap Reads yesterday. It climbed to a rank of #1,244 overall and I've had a bunch of sales. I'm thrilled to bits. This book has had me on a rollercoaster ride ever since I put it out. Back in April it hovered around #1,000 in the Kindle store then I decided to put the price up to $2.99 (it was 99c). Over the next few weeks it slid down. And down. I was at the break even point however (about one sixth of the sales) but the main problem was all my other books slowed too. This was particularly bad for the sequel which has always been priced at $2.99. Its sales halved.
> 
> So a few days ago I lowered Honor Bound back to 99 cents and alerted the lovely Paula over at DCR. Lucky for me she chose to feature Honor Bound. I don't expect sales to continue at this rate but hopefully the nice ride will last a little while longer now that it's back in the Top 100 Romance>Historical and Romance >F&F categories.
> 
> So lesson learned - keep the first book in the series at 99 cents. It might need to work its butt off to make good money at that price but it should raise all the other books along with it, even the higher priced ones.
> 
> I'd love to hear other experiences with price experiments. Do you all think I did the right thing? How are those of you with higher priced books doing?


Sooo tickled to hear you're also a 99 Cent Price Point Peep, CJ!

And I sooo hear ya about once you're at the 99 Cent Price, you stay there.

I've been watching Konrath's latest experiment carefully...where each month or so he chooses a couple different books to take to that price point to bump 'em to the Top 100 List. But I'm thinkin' it may work for him to bounce between prices because he's got tons of books on his cyber store shelves...

I'm stayin' put at my first book BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS bein' at 99 Cents...'cause wow...just like you...that move in February has taken me from a high of 75 sales a month back then to now - three months later - breaking into the 1000 Sales-a-Month Club!!! ***Note: I also released my latest book THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries (which features all my superfab Bootscootin ' Books Characters) at the 99 Cent Price Point.

The rest of my books are $2.99 each...and since the 99 Cent drop on the lead-ins to both series...wow...all the books' sales numbers have sky-rocketed!!!

A big 'ole super squeee for "great books at great prices"...especially that 99 Cent Price Point!


----------



## DDScott

erinkern said:


> If any of you have a book at $.99, there's a new FB page called The 99 Cent Club. It isn't limited to just romance. But a lot of the members there will tag your book for you (if you ask), and tweet about your book as well. Everyone there is really nice, and it's another great way to get exposure. I've already had people tag my book and tweet about it for me. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_224718417556730&ap=1


Thanks tons for this superfab scoop, Erin!

I just submitted my request to join!


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for chiming in with your experience DD.  I agree it's definitely a good idea for first books in a series once the second book is out or about to come out, and I agree on leaving it there for a long time to gather momentum.  Good luck with all your books!

Welcome to all the newbies.  We have such a wide variety of romance writers here now!  This thread is a great place to hang out with other indies, pimp our books and get sympathy when required.


----------



## CJArcher

sibelhodge said:


> I'm busy, busy! Got my 40th party tonight so need to primp and preen and get my party frock out! Have a fabity fab weekend everyone!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIBEL!!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Happy 40th Sibel!  That was my big birthday last year.  At first I was kind of down about it, then I decided, "Bring it."  And I had a big Hawaiian birthday luau.  Enjoy the party!!!


----------



## Tonya

I'm excited to offer my bestselling debut novel, Carpe Bead 'em, for 99 cents!!!! It's in anticipation for my release of The Ladybug Jinx, the first book in the Grandberry Falls series.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey girlfriends!

I'm Back!  Did you miss me? I missed you! I just read the last four pages of posts. So much happening. New people, great news. Welcome to a friendly, Indie place newbies.

@Erin--wow, great sales and such encouragement to us all!

@CJ--I LUV your covers. I really need to invest in pro covers. 

@DD--thanks so much for all the tweets FB mentions while I've been working. They helped keep the numbers rolling. I so appreciate it.

@Tiphanie--I can see you are taking a professional approach toward your book biz and I know you'll be one to follow.

@Sibel--Happy Birthday! Mine was yesterday and I'm...more than 40!


@Chicki--thanks for all the info you post. You are an example of keeping your eye on the target.

As for me--I finished May at 1,300 sales. June doesn't look like it will be that high, but at least I have sales everyday and mostly every hour. A year ago I was seeing a few sales a week.  I was working the E3 Trade Show at the LA Convention Center. 45,000 attendees. Very interesting experience. As writers we need to get "out among 'em" to have something to write about, don't you think?
Now my focus will be packaging a Christmas book collection of stories. So many ideas, so little time!

Love you muchly!
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Dana's romance weekend focus: Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance










*Welcome to the mystical town of Beaver Cove, Arkansas where country ghosts give homey advice and the moon makes lovers of total strangers!*

And catch this girls--the used copies of the book are going for CRAZY prices. Today starting at $71. One day there was one listed at $999! What's up with that? I have a box left in my closet. Should I put them up on e-bay?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/1590803442/ref=tmm_pap_used_olp_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1307809100&sr=1-1&condition=used

Dana


----------



## KOwrites

So I'm new at all of this. Here's a question. Once you change the price on Amazon, how long does it take before the web site reflects that new price change?  I put my kindle books on sale at $2.99 (from $4.99) and do you do that with all of your other channels at the same time (Barnes and Noble, Smashwords). I'm just curious as to how everyone handles this stuff.  It seems like it could become cumbersome changing prices all the time at every juncture. What do you think? What do you do?

Thanks!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Katherine Owen said:


> So I'm new at all of this. Here's a question. Once you change the price on Amazon, how long does it take before the web site reflects that new price change? I put my kindle books on sale at $2.99 (from $4.99) and do you do that with all of your other channels at the same time (Barnes and Noble, Smashwords). I'm just curious as to how everyone handles this stuff. It seems like it could become cumbersome changing prices all the time at every juncture. What do you think? What do you do?
> 
> Thanks!


Katherine--I find that Amazon usually makes the change within a couple of hours. I posted a change at Smashwords and it took a couple days to see the change at B & N.

Anybody interested in reading my latest blog about the Metro-rail experience, it's up at Definitely Dana http://wp.me/p1yTXR-1c

Dana


----------



## KOwrites

Thanks, Dana. The change is in place at Amazon (less than an hour).  Great!


----------



## Linda Acaster

CJArcher / DDScott: price point 99c for the first of a series...? Lesson learned: stop writing about ALL SORTS and concentrate on a series!! (Doh!)


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> DD - great post as always and very helpful!
> 
> Tiphanie - keep up the good work. Will get my interview off to you after the weekend.
> 
> I know what you're all saying about the $0.99 range, but I reduced The Fashion Police while the Amazon Sunshine Deals are going on until 15th and I haven't had an explosion in sales that I need to make up the difference in royalties. Bummer!
> 
> I'm busy, busy! Got my 40th party tonight so need to primp and preen and get my party frock out! Have a fabity fab weekend everyone!


I'm beyond tickled you enjoyed my post, Sibel, and a big 'ole birthday party and party frock shout-out comin' your way!!! Have a fabity fab time tonight!!! I'm sending you a virtual toast right now...hear the pop of the cork?

And on the 99 Cent Price Point...it did take me about a month to pick-up the steam I needed to really bust into the quantity to make-up for the individual sale, profit point loss...but wow...I've never ever looked back since! I know it may be different for you too...because you have to take into account all the extra international taxes too...


----------



## DDScott

Tonya said:


> I'm excited to offer my bestselling debut novel, Carpe Bead 'em, for 99 cents!!!! It's in anticipation for my release of The Ladybug Jinx, the first book in the Grandberry Falls series.


U Go, Girl!

Congrats on your new release and welcome to The 99 Cent Price Point!!!

And for those of you who haven't read Tonya's books...wow...what a hoot!

There's a new queen of highclass hillbilly, quirky-crazy fun, and it's Tonya Kappes!

And I'm tellin' ya...once u read the first book in her Grandberry Falls Series - THE LADYBUG JINX, you'll want to pack your bags and move-in!


----------



## djgross

Shameless Romance Reviews is a fabulous blog if you love romance. Today they reviewed Stolen Justice:

http://shamelessromancereviews.blogspot.com/2011/06/stolen-justice.html

Have a great weekend!

DJ


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Congrats Miriam, fab sales ranking going on there!


Thanks, Sibel. A HINT OF RAPTURE is still #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 free historical romance list. And most importantly, Happy Birthday!!!

I've seen lots of discussion about the 99 cents price point, which has definitely worked well for me. I had a super sales month in May with combined Amazon US and UK sales of over 11,000. I was thrilled and amazed, to say the least, and extremely grateful to all of my new readers buying and enjoying my books. A huge thank you shout out to all of you!  Historical romance readers/fans are the best!!

Speaking of, WILD ANGEL and SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT are 99 cents for a limited time--and both have fun sequels, WILD ROSES and MY RUNAWAY HEART. Enjoy!









Miriam Minger


----------



## Tonya

Today I released my new romance novel set in the cozy town of Grandberry Falls. The Ladybug Jinx made it to the Amazon's best sellers list within six hours of publication!!! Very excited to introduce y'all to this fun town!


----------



## davidhburton

I just released my new paranormal romance, Broken, today.

Feel free to check it out.










Three days before her twenty-fourth birthday, Katherine Gregory receives a letter from her deceased mother. It details a faery curse in which the eldest child in each generation will die in their twenty-fifth year.

Three days before her twenty-fourth birthday, a new love interest comes knocking, and her first love has returned - neither men are what they seem, and Katherine may have to choose between them.

Three days before her twenty-fourth birthday, Katherine must decide if this is all real, or if the strange visions she's been having are just a figment of her imagination.

The race to unravel the mystery begins, and Katherine must solve it - for any day after her birthday could be her last.

Amazon US
Amazon UK
Amazon DE


----------



## Robin Hawke

Everyone's sales are so impressive!  What is the single most important thing you did? Robin


----------



## Alex Sinclair

lol, I don't believe it. Five Days Notice & Under The Midnight sky are both sitting just outside the top 100 for romantic suspense, lol. A great ranking, but when I saw how close I was to the top 100 it was a DOH! moment. I don't know about everyone else, but for me I am in a lot of book groups and book forums.


----------



## KOwrites

Okay, so this is kind of funny. I put together a Facebook page (Katherine Owen, author) because apparently you really aren't supposed to market from your FB personal page. Then, yesterday after putting my books on sale at Amazon and B & N, I discovered FB ads and put together an ad for one of my novels, Seeing Julia. Well, for some reason, everything is taking off today, but because I'm doing multiple things (putting it on sale on the online retailer websites, the FB ad and even Twitter), I have no idea which thing is driving the traffic to the web sites for sure. And, this is why marketing should be treated as a science. And, a scientist I am not. Ha!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good Sunday--

Congrats to all who are seeing those encouraging sales. Yes, Katherine, the marketing is sort of a mystery. Sometimes I put a push on one book and it does nothing, but another one sells. I think the main thing is to DO SOMETHING and keep finding new places to get your book and name out there. I'm seeing more and more that sharp book covers are pulling people in.

I'm personally hoping that some free books disappear. I think the current flood makes it more challenging for us who think we should at least get 35 cents if somebody gets to read our story.

My current pitch:










Have a wonderful day!
Dana


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Dana, the question of why used and new books through the Marketplace feature are so different was asked in another forum I visited. I was stumped too and asked my publisher about it. They said those people are just speculating, hoping someone will be foolish enough to buy. I don't know why they wouldn't just buy from Amazon instead of a private seller, but if they do, the seller will then buy the book and have it shipped to their buyer. Some prices are even lower than Amazon's, but I don't see that hurting the author as they have to buy the book first in order to have it shipped on. Last I looked mine had an inflated price of $145.00. Incredible!

Joyce


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and congrats on the great sales!  
I, on the other hand, am tanking.  I've had no sales for over a day, and my rating is plunging like a pebble in the ocean.  So here's my question.  I had been in the teen's and twenties for a few weeks, and was getting 2-4 sales a day.  (16,000-22,000 overall for ex.)  Now, I'm at #67,000 overall rank.  So, being all the way down there in the rankings, is it going to be that much more difficult to make a sale now?  (I've been doing this only for a month now, and I'm still not certain how everything works, which factors are most important etc.)  I know I should chill and focus on the next book.  (Which I'm doing--but look what happened!)


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm Back! Did you miss me? I missed you! I just read the last four pages of posts. So much happening. New people, great news.
> Welcome to a friendly, Indie place newbies.
> 
> @Tiphanie--I can see you are taking a professional approach toward your book biz and I know you'll be one to follow.
> 
> As for me--I finished May at 1,300 sales.


Hey Dana, welcome back! And thanks for the compliment, and congrats on the super awesome May sales. You were definitely missed on the board.

DJ, congrats on the review!

Robin, I'm not sure since you can never tell where the sales come from, though I think it's good to be on Kindleboards.

David, thanks for sharing!

Lisa, I think sales usually fluctuate. Mine certainly does. Hopefully it will bounce, though you may need to do some promotion.


----------



## CJArcher

Love the cover, David.  Good luck with your book.

To all those wondering about marketing - I'm not a stellar seller (heh) compared to others here but my sales aren't too shabby so take this with however many grains of salt you want.  I can't really point to any 1 thing that helped boost sales except putting out more books, especially books in a series.  Also lowering the first book in the series to 99 cents then waiting.  It took a good month to see any momentum.  

Lisa, I think the most important thing to do is not worry.  I love being able to check my sales every minute if I want to but boy is it a danger to my sanity if things aren't going well.  Hang in there.


----------



## erinkern

Lisa Scott said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and congrats on the great sales!
> I, on the other hand, am tanking. I've had no sales for over a day, and my rating is plunging like a pebble in the ocean. So here's my question. I had been in the teen's and twenties for a few weeks, and was getting 2-4 sales a day. (16,000-22,000 overall for ex.) Now, I'm at #67,000 overall rank. So, being all the way down there in the rankings, is it going to be that much more difficult to make a sale now? (I've been doing this only for a month now, and I'm still not certain how everything works, which factors are most important etc.) I know I should chill and focus on the next book. (Which I'm doing--but look what happened!)


Lisa, I was in a similar position as you. The lowest my sales rank ever got was below #260,000. then I dropped the price of my book to $.99 and I had 23 sales over night. my sales rank skyrocketed to #6,600. my sales fluctuated for weeks after that. I got down to #60,000, then started to go back up. I've been in the top 100 for over a month (right now I'm #93).

so, it is possible to keep selling and have your sales rank go back up. Remember, the book business is always unpredictable and book sales constantly fluctuate (the highest my rank ever was, was #39). Just keep at it


----------



## erinkern

Each day this week I'm going to be featuring a different indie author on my blog. Today I'm starting with D.D. Scott, author of Bootscootin' Blahniks. And if you leave a comment, you'll automatically be entered to win a free copy of her ebook.

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## 25803

erinkern said:


> so, it is possible to keep selling and have your sales rank go back up. Remember, the book business is always unpredictable and book sales constantly fluctuate (the highest my rank ever was, was #39). Just keep at it


This is encouraging, Erin. My books had been doing fine until this month and last night they bottomed out. Ever since I uploaded my newest book my sales have dropped rather than risen. Today my KND Short Excerpt Email Sponsorship takes place and it couldn't happen at a better time. Please cross fingers, toes and eyes for me


----------



## Tara Maya

My sales fluctuate wildly. I've been as great as 5000 and as bad as 130,000. It depends on so many things, some under my control, some not.


----------



## DDScott

Robin Hawke said:


> Everyone's sales are so impressive! What is the single most important thing you did? Robin


Without a doubt, Robin...I attribute my sales success to the following things:

1. The 99 Cent Price Point for the first book in each of my series...nothin' beats introducing readers to your books for less than the cost of a trip to their local dollar store...so treating readers to great books for great prices!

2. Doing Sponsorships with Kindle Nation Daily

3. Submitting your books to be featured on other great readers' blogs like Pixel of Ink, Ereader News Today, Daily Cheap Reads, The Frugal Ereader, etc.

4. Taking the time on Facebook, Twitter, Goodreads, and these Kindle Boards to get to know your readers...thus, turning 'em into fans who will continue to enjoy your books

All of these ideas, I blog about extensively - from all-sides of the issues too - on my grog The WG2E - The Writer's Guide to Epublishing. We'd luuuvvv to have y'all join our conversations! http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com


----------



## DDScott

erinkern said:


> Each day this week I'm going to be featuring a different indie author on my blog. Today I'm starting with D.D. Scott, author of Bootscootin' Blahniks. And if you leave a comment, you'll automatically be entered to win a free copy of her ebook.
> 
> http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


What a Bootscootin' of a hoot to be your Guest and Featured Author today, Erin!

Thanks bunches! U rock!!!

And get those comments on there, Peeps...I'd luuuvvv to treat u to the book that started it all for me...BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Lisa Scott said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend, and congrats on the great sales!
> I, on the other hand, am tanking. I've had no sales for over a day, and my rating is plunging like a pebble in the ocean. So here's my question. I had been in the teen's and twenties for a few weeks, and was getting 2-4 sales a day. (16,000-22,000 overall for ex.) Now, I'm at #67,000 overall rank. So, being all the way down there in the rankings, is it going to be that much more difficult to make a sale now? (I've been doing this only for a month now, and I'm still not certain how everything works, which factors are most important etc.) I know I should chill and focus on the next book. (Which I'm doing--but look what happened!)


We all live there, Lisa. I have to echo DeeDee. My greatest boosts have been from EReaderNews and DailyCheapReads. I may be wrong, but I think Pixel of Ink has deemed me too New Age. Getting your book placed in high-traffic blog sites seems to be key. Red Adept Reviews is another popular site and the Frugal E Reader. Also, getting on those Amazon bestseller lists can be self-generating. It's important to try to find readers and not just other writers. IT's really easy to find yourself preaching to the choir, so to speak, and only marketing to other writers. I'm always trying to find new venues. Today I posted an excerpt at DailyOM with my memoir. Gotta keep swinging that bat to hit it out of the field!
Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> We all live there, Lisa. I have to echo DeeDee. My greatest boosts have been from EReaderNews and DailyCheapReads. I may be wrong, but I think Pixel of Ink has deemed me too New Age. Getting your book placed in high-traffic blog sites seems to be key. Red Adept Reviews is another popular site and the Frugal E Reader. Also, getting on those Amazon bestseller lists can be self-generating. It's important to try to find readers and not just other writers. IT's really easy to find yourself preaching to the choir, so to speak, and only marketing to other writers. I'm always trying to find new venues. Today I posted an excerpt at DailyOM with my memoir. Gotta keep swinging that bat to hit it out of the field!
> 
> Dana


Excellent advice, Dana!

It is all about finding then getting to know readers and hangin' where they hang.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hey all! Great advice!

It's that time of the week for the *ROMANCE SPOTLIGHT*!!

I have a fabulous romance author on the site. Stop by if you can!


----------



## erinkern

Remember, the book business is so unpredictable. Book sales constantly fluctuate and a lot of it has to do with luck. Just keep promoting, keep writing and you'll see an improvement.

BTW, today I've got author C.J. Archer and her book, Honor Bound. Stop by and check her out!

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks for the advice, gals.  Being new to this, I guess my concern was that once you drop to some low rank (in a bad way) that you're that much harder to find.  I'm releasing my collection of short stories later this week and will be very curious to see if that helps much.  Thanks for commiserating!


----------



## Amia Lacey

Great thread! Lots of great advice for newbies like me!


----------



## RachelAstor

Congrats on all the sales everyone, and great cover David! Hope you have a steller seller of a day with your Daily Cheap Reads feature, Sibel!


----------



## Robin Hawke

Thanks DD and Dana!  (Subscribed--looks great.)

The problem with review sites is many don't accept straight-up contemporary romances. I've done only a little searching, but so far not found much.

Have any of you written a short story and given it away for free?

Robin


----------



## 25803

On my KND ad, it ran today rather than yesterday (was postponed due to a computer issue at KND).  It just ran about half an hour ago.  In the past my KND ads have done well, so I'm hopeful it'll help the book gain visibility.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho Everybody!

@Tiphanie & Erin--went to your blog and am now following. (How will I keep up?) I do think this business of featuring each other on our blogs is a cost-effective way of getting the word out. My new blog "Definitely Dana!" (www.definitelydana.wordpress.com) is going to be more about my healing energy world than romance, however, if anybody has an angle that would fit, I'd love to have guest bloggers. I also have a blog at Author's Den and I will be happy to post romance excerpts there. The traffic is pretty good. Email at me at [email protected]

@Robin--check out what Deborah Geary is doing with her "novel bites." I think there is a great market out there for shorter pieces of fiction. My holiday short story, "Shiny Green Shoes" did well last year. I am spending the summer working on a couple new stories to add to it and make it a real book. It will be my push for the fall.

I finally got on board at TheRomanceReviews.com yesterday. I posted "Ain't Love Grand?" in the headlines. http://www.theromancereviews.com/headlines.php

What else works well over there?

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Good Evenin', Y'All!

I'm toastin' ya with a big 'ole mug full of K-Kup Dark Magic blend...

and...

givin' ya *a Sneak Peek at a new element of my Cozy Cash Mysteries (SPOILER ALERT!!!)*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-and-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html

Every once in awhile it's fun to take a break from all the biz end of writing...and just give a big 'ole shout-out to the creative muse world of our writing empires...don'tchya think?

I always have tons of Behind & Beyond My Books "Muse Therapy" scoops on my personal blog (linked to above)!

See y'all in D. D. Scott-ville!


----------



## CJArcher

erinkern said:


> BTW, today I've got author C.J. Archer and her book, Honor Bound. Stop by and check her out!
> 
> http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


Thanks Erin!


----------



## Lacey Diamond

I have two romances priced to sell at 99 cents. 
Hot Property and my newest release Night Lover.

I hope you'll give them a read.

Lacey


----------



## John Zunski

Want a tearjerker? Take a stroll down Cemetery Street. This is a coming of age novel that just may break your heart!

Get your tissues out! A great novel written about the "coming of age" of the kids that lived on Cemetery Street in a small town, starting mostly in 1985 and onward. Their triumphs and tragedies weave a compelling story with unexpected twist and turns that will turn into a tearjerker as you get embedded into their lives. This is truly a "must read" you don't want to miss. I had a hard time putting it down and can't wait to read the next book by this author!

http://www.amazon.com/Cemetery-Street-story-impossible-ebook/dp/B0054TQWTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1308032535&sr=1-1


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> @Tiphanie & Erin--went to your blog and am now following. (How will I keep up?) I do think this business of featuring each other on our blogs is a cost-effective way of getting the word out. My new blog "Definitely Dana!" (www.definitelydana.wordpress.com) is going to be more about my healing energy world than romance, however, if anybody has an angle that would fit, I'd love to have guest bloggers. I also have a blog at Author's Den and I will be happy to post romance excerpts there. The traffic is pretty good. Email at me at [email protected]
> 
> I finally got on board at TheRomanceReviews.com yesterday. I posted "Ain't Love Grand?" in the headlines. http://www.theromancereviews.com/headlines.php
> 
> What else works well over there?


Thanks, Dana! That's cool. I just used TRR for the chat. It make have helped sales for me. I've seen a bump, but the problem is when you're doing a lot (eg. I've done about four interviews in the last two weeks), you don't where the sales are coming.

Here are the latest two if anyone is interested. http://bit.ly/m6U6wo and http://bit.ly/la7XcR


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

sibelhodge said:


> @Tiphanie - I can't get onto your blog. It just comes up in French for me and when I click on the side links I can't find any blog
> 
> I'm doing 4 guest posts and ebook giveaways today on the fab Coffee Time Romance & More blog. You can find out more about me and my books AND win a copy of each of my romantic comedies and chiklit mystery novels!
> 
> My first post and giveaway is up! http://coffeetimeromance.com/CoffeeThoughts/girls-just-wanna-have-fun/
> 
> Stay turned for the rest during the day! Come and join in the fun :grin:


Awesome, Sibel, on the blog. I left a comment. I can't wait to read Fourteen Days Later. Also, I think your problem with my site is the translation. So I added two translation plugins. One is on the sidebar where you can change the language of the site. Hope that helps.

Good luck to everyone on their fab promotions.


----------



## CJArcher

Nice post, Sibel, I stopped by and left a comment.

Dana, I've had TRR headline ads in the past plus an ad on the side.  I don't think I had a bump in sales but those who know more than me about marketing say it's all about getting long-term exposure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, posts in this thread should be about your novels, writing your novels, writing romance in general and that kind of thing.  Posts deemed not to be on topic will be removed by the moderator.

Betsy


----------



## JaimeRae

Great thread! My debut novel Perpetual Love is a historical romance (western) set in the Nevada Territory in the 1860s.It is the first of a two to three part series.  It is available for the great price of 99 cents!


----------



## erinkern

To continue my week of featuring authors, today I've got J. Gunnar Grey and her book Deal with the Devil.

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com

I'm also on WG2E talking about my self-publishing journey and how I went from being rejected to a Kindle bestseller.

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-indie-epub-superstar-kindle-store-top-100-erin-kern


----------



## CJArcher

Honor Bound is the Book Of The Day over at eReader News Today. I woke up, checked my KDP report and saw I already had 42 sales since going to bed last night!! Then I saw the email about eRNT and thought yay. Now Honor Bound is sitting at #1,036 Paid In Kindle Store!!!

Please, if you have time, can you "Like" the page: http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-honor-bound/675919/


----------



## DDScott

erinkern said:


> To continue my week of featuring authors, today I've got J. Gunnar Grey and her book Deal with the Devil.
> 
> http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com
> 
> I'm also on WG2E talking about my self-publishing journey and how I went from being rejected to a Kindle bestseller.
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-indie-epub-superstar-kindle-store-top-100-erin-kern


Waving atchya, Erin!!!

We are sooo thrilled to have you as our Guest today at The WG2E!!!

What a terrific story of your journey to Indie Epub Superstardom as a Kindle Top 100 (Romance) Author!!!


----------



## Colette Duke

The next book in the Beacon series is coming along nicely despite all the silly traveling I've had to do. Maybe not as quickly as I want it to,  but nicely all the same. It's pacing itself differently from the first book, which is giving me a chance to build the romance more. Plus, it's turning out hotter than the first one. And that's turning out to be loads of fun. 

Poor dh is having to field questions about whether (and how) asteroid fields would interfere with radio communications. I think he secretly loves being my go-to guy for science details. 

I'm also going with a subplot based on a character who has Down syndrome. Well, the equivalent of Down syndrome in the alien race of this story world. It's a topic dear to my heart since I have a daughter who has DS.


----------



## CJArcher

Collette, the book sound fascinating.  You're lucky to have a DH to help out with those pesky asteroid questions 

Welcome to all the newbies.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

CJ, great review. Glad it helped sales. Now...how did you get a review there? I didn't see any info about requesting reviews.

Joyce


----------



## Chicki

Hot Fun in the Summertime's stats today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #955 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships
#14 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

It was the Bargain Book of the Day over at eReader News Today and also on the front page of Digital Book Today under "Weekly Featured Great Reads."

Doing the happy dance!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Chicki

I posted these on FB and Twitter earlier today, but I wanted to share them here also.

*Important update to Kindle's software* -
http://www.ninc.com/blog/index.php/archives/kindles-before-you-go

*Fascinating article about technology from WD editor, Jane Friedman's POV* - "Is the book dead? Who cares?" http://www.techchi.com/?p=1488

*Will Apple boot Kindle from its App Store?*
http://money.cnn.com/2011/06/15/technology/apple_kindle/?section=money_latest

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Lisa Scott

Lots of good news around here.  Always great to read!  Welcome newbies. 
Now, back to writing.  So hard to do when you people keep posting cool links and blog posts!


----------



## Colette Duke

CJArcher said:


> Collette, the book sound fascinating. You're lucky to have a DH to help out with those pesky asteroid questions


Thanks, CJ.  They say to write what you know, but thank goodness we writers are smart enough to do research and make things up. Asteroids and radio waves, oh my!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone!

It's a cold, rainy night here, but I've been having a great time catching up. I really liked Erin's story, and the comments were very "on point"! It was interesting just how many rejections everyone has had from agents. I haven't counted, but I have lots too!

The most important thing seems to be to have a few books out there, so I'm gonna get back to writing. However, I think we'll all be checking back to see the end results of the promos!


----------



## erinkern

Much appreciated Sibel!

I'm continuing to feature authors this week. Today I've got Treachery by A.J. Barnett. Stop by and see what it's about:

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## Chicki

sibelhodge said:


> Very inspiring, Erin. Left a comment!
> 
> Congrats CJ and Chicki! Fab stats


Thanks, Sibel! It made my day!

I've been having a really hard time keeping up with all the promo sites, posting on FB and Twitter, and keeping up a presence on my groups, so if you don't hear from me very often, it's not because I've jumped ship. Just trying to learn how to balance all of this. I don't know how you ladies do it ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Yes, it is hard trying to keep up with all the links and do other things. Dana, I sent you an email about your call for romance excerpts.

On another note, I just got my first UK review for Where Dreams are Born. 5 stars, so I'm happy about that.

Now, I have to check out all the links you ladies posted.

Joyce


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All,

Looks like everyone is busy busy, working on writings and promoting. Welcome new people!

I understand about keeping up with it all, Chicki  Congrats on your awesome success.


Chicki said:


> Hot Fun in the Summertime's stats today:
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #955 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships
> #14 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships
> #74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary


Erin and DD, great article.

Congrats, CJ, on getting great advertising and sales!

I'm hosting a Romance Spotlight on Sarah Woodbury today, last of the week. http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=1042 Thanks, Sibel, for leaving comments!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just got back from vacation, Robin, so sorry it took awhile to respond.

Just as others have theorized on this thread, I think sales momentum is helped along by having several books to offer to readers.  I sold very few books my first month, but have seen a steady rise in sales since Oct./Nov. 2010 with 11 books.  Last month was phenomenal with over 11,000 Amazon sales, but no telling yet if this month's sales will match it.  Might have been the line-up of planets in May for all I know!! 

As for going forward, I'm focusing on my next project, a thriller that I'll be publishing in July.  So keep on writing and publishing new short stories, novellas, and novels!  

Miriam Minger

Congrats on everyone's good news, too!


----------



## DDScott

_Nothin' beats treating readers to "great books for great prices"!_

And *the ultimate reward for authors is...getting Amazon Reviews like this one...where a reader thinks your latest release - THUG GUARD - is the "Jason Bourne of comedic capers"!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-writes-jason-bourne-of.html

This is why writers write...to make readers and fans luuuvvv a book sooo much they encourage others to read it too!

And thanks again, Jeff Lee, for this incredible review!!! U rock!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Phew, this thread is soooo busy!

DD and Joyce - congrats on your great reviews.

Tiphanie and Erin - thanks for hosting our fellow romance authors at your blogs.  I enjoyed reading both posts. 

I'll probably be posting less here in the next few days while I play catchup on family things and writing.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Chicki said:


> I've been having a really hard time keeping up with all the promo sites, posting on FB and Twitter, and keeping up a presence on my groups, so if you don't hear from me very often, it's not because I've jumped ship. Just trying to learn how to balance all of this.


If you work it out, Chicki, let me know!

Been off-line, desperately trying to finish a book as I'm about to start a new round of promoing. Audiolark.com is launching the mp3 version of _Hostage of the Heart_ next Tuesday - discounting for a week to $3.49. Oh gosh, I'll have to get the cover in my sig - what am I like!

Has anyone had an mp3 on the Kindle3? Can it be done? [where did I put that manual?]

Nearly 1am here so I'll catch up tomorrow. G'night!


----------



## erinkern

Just wanted to say a big thanks to everyone who read my story on WG2E, and my feature of authors this week. today I've got Allen Schatz and both his books

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is 99 cents for a limited time! Have a fantastic weekend. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Miriam Minger said:


> A HINT OF RAPTURE is 99 cents for a limited time! Have a fantastic weekend.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Great move, Miriam!

So *'how bout we all list our 99 Cent Bargain Romance Books for the Readers and Fans of this Thread?*

I'll kick it off:

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of The Bootscootin' Books Series

THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries (which feature all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy)

Okay, Y'All...who else has 99 Cent Bargain Romance Ebooks?


----------



## Dana Taylor

TGIF, Girls!

Actually, for me Friday is Booksellin' Day! It's been fun reading through all the posts and seeing everyone's good news.

DD--thanks for kicking off the 99 cents bargains. PRINCESS ROBIN: Prepare Ye for a Lark! is still going for 99 cents, but not for long! I'm planning a new cover and new promotion for her very soon.

Amazon has Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance marked down to $1.00, even though I raised the price to $1.99. Don't know how long it will be half-price, so snap it up!

WEEKEND PROMOTION-- is featured at RED ADEPT REVIEWS 
http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5671 It would be lovely if you would go in and tweet that.

Also, I am featuring our own Joyce DeBacco on my Blog site at Author's Den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=55954 with an except of her book Where Dreams are Born



Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi DD, thanks for starting this thread.  Spouse Hunting, a romantic novella, is .99!  (link in my signature)  Who's next?


----------



## Chicki

Looking for a great 99 cent beach read? Try _*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_.

Seven very different singles - four women and three men - rent a New Jersey beach house for the summer: author Shontae Nichols, self-employed accountant and realtor, Linda Harris, Linda's sister, hip-hop video dancer Kinnik Watkins, cosmetologist, Jovita Blassingame, Calculus professor Curtis "Doc" Whetstone, actor and drama instructor, Kip Lee, and new housemate, up and coming film actor, Devon Burke.

During their two month stay, romances bloom, friendships are tested and when a tragedy strikes one of the housemates, they all learn the answer to the age-old question: Can men and women ever be just friends?

Buy links:
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DI7KI0 
Barnes & Noble: http://tinyurl.com/4u42rwl

_*Chicki Brown*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is FREE on Amazon for a limited time, so enjoy a copy of my Scottish Highlands historical romance on the house!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> A HINT OF RAPTURE is FREE on Amazon for a limited time, so enjoy a copy of my Scottish Highlands historical romance on the house!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Here's my .99 book. Rubies and Other Gems - the Novel. First book on the left below my sig.

And, Dana, thanks for posting my excerpt from Where Dreams are Born on your blog yesterday. Much appreciated.

Joyce


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@ Thanks, Miss Sibel! You remain an inspiration.

@Joyce, glad to give some easy exposure to the writers here. Author's Den gets a fair amount of traffic.

Anybody else is welcome to send me excerpts to [email protected] Send a word document with title, link, brief description and setup of the scene. (Not too long, but just right!) I will post as time allows on my blogsite at Authorsden.com

I was delighted to see both "Ain't Love Grand?" and "Devil Moon" had significant numbers over night. I'm paying for two ads this weekend, so it appears to be worth it.

I'm actually working on a new story, which feels great. Hoping to have a good Christmas anthology for this fall.

Have a lovely day everyone!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm actually working on a new story, which feels great. Hoping to have a good Christmas anthology for this fall.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone!
> 
> Dana


I'm head over new pages and heels into my next book too, Dana...and you're sooo right...getting into that next WIP is a beyond superfab feelin'!!!

And big 'ole cyber cheers and toasts to Christmas Anthologies with tons of holiday romance with or without the mistletoe!!! I've also got one of those little gems comin' out this holiday season with the terrific Tonya Kappes, Misa Ramirez and debut Indie Epub Author L.A. Lopez!!!


----------



## DDScott

I'm superfab thrilled to let y'all know...

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - featuring all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters - is today's Kindle Nation Daily Free Excerpt!*

KND Subscribers, be watchin' your emails...the excerpt will arrive today!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Cozy Cash Mystery World...where it's what I call RomCom-Cozy-ville...a ton of romantic comedy with some superfab fun, cozy mystery twists tossed into the mix!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got it. Thanks.


Hope you enjoy A Hint of Rapture, Margaret! Thanks so much.

DD, good luck with the fun excerpt, and congrats on those sales, Dana. 

My good news today for A Hint of Rapture, now free at Amazon:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2 Free in Kindle Store 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

Enjoy the weekend!

Miriam Minger


----------



## MildredC

I've been reading through your posts trying to get acquainted and find my way. I'm a newby both here and in self-publishing. I have one ebook on Amazon now, but hope to have more soon. I've enjoyed looking at many of your books. Been flipping back and forth between here and Amazon.   My inspirational romance, Learning to Lean, is also .99. 
Mildred


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Father's Day--

Welcome, Mildred, to the Indie Author Club! You'll find we're a cheerful, supportive group.

Did ya'll notice we've gone over 30,000 reads on this thread. Isn't that amazing?

Thank you all so much for tweeting the "Ain't Love Grand?" page at Red Adept Reviews. Boy, do I appreciate that.

Chicki shared a great blog by Alan Rizner about Indie Authors at http://www.alanrinzler.com/blog/2011/06/05/good-day-sunshine-for-writers/

If anybody wants to find me other places I'm on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345
And my twitter name is @supernaldana

I guess for Sample Sunday I'll post my Red Adepts Review page again http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5671

Have a lovely day!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Can anyone tell me how to have your book cover show before the first page of your book on Kindle?

I upload my manuscripts to Kindle using Mobipocket, and I also uploaded the cover, but it doesn't show when you open the book on the device.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

HAPPY FATHER's DAY to all the fathers out there. 

My book is a Christian Fiction Romance that I think you will enjoy. Even for a Christian woman, life and love is not always happiness and light. But will Melanie take a chance to love and trust again, or simply walk away? Find out in "Revelations". You won't be able to put it down. Read your free sample online at http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004PLO8OO . And please stop by and visit me at http://www.facebook.com/Pamela.Kay.Noble.Brown .


----------



## CJArcher

Welcome to Mildred, Smiley and any other newbies I've missed. This is a lovely place to hang out if you're interested in indie romance books.

Chicki - I'm sorry I can't help you with your question. Hopefully someone can.

I'm the guest blogger over at The Book Vixen's blog today. I'm blogging about some of the fun and bizarre historical facts I've come across when researching my books.  She's also giving away a copy of my historical romance 


Please stop by, leave a comment and enter for a chance to win! http://www.thebookvixen.com/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

CJArcher thanks for the warm welcome. Glad to be here.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> Can anyone tell me how to have your book cover show before the first page of your book on Kindle?
> 
> I upload my manuscripts to Kindle using Mobipocket, and I also uploaded the cover, but it doesn't show when you open the book on the device.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Chicki--I just use word, but I simply have my cover also be the first page of the manuscript. It is also uploaded separately. Don't know if you can do that with mobi.
Dana


----------



## erinkern

I'm featuring more indie authors on my blog this week. Today I'm starting with Tonya Kappes, author of The Ladybug Jinx. Stop by and check her book out.

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Dana, I have Word also and transfer my Word file after it's been changed to HTML to upload. But I don't know how to get my cover pic onto the Word file in order for it to show on the first page of the book. What procedure did you use to do that?

Joyce


----------



## davidhburton

I use an html file and calibre to create my mobi file. Have you tried Calibre? It's a brilliant tool.


----------



## VDouglas

Thanks Dana! I have a the first two books in a four book series called The Millersburg Quartet out (the next two will be released July 1), a romantic thriller titled The Last Resort, and a fantasy romance novella called Not Magic Enough, all available for Kindle!


----------



## Chicki

davidhburton said:


> I use an html file and calibre to create my mobi file. Have you tried Calibre? It's a brilliant tool.


No, I've never tried Calibre? Maybe I will with my August release. Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Aris Whittier

I never thought about having my cover on the first page of the manuscript so Kindle readers could see it...sounds like a great idea. I know our covers come up on the iPad...I'll have to fiddle around and see how it comes out.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi All--

About the book cover as the first page of your manuscript. In Word it is very simple. I assume you have a jpg file. *Don't open it*, but just click on it and hit "copy". Then go to the top of your manuscript and hit "paste". You can play with the picture tools to adjust the size. They look just fine on Kindle.

@Sibel. YOU ARE A DOLL! I will be tweeting and exploiting your post as much as possible!

I'm going into my writing cave to come up with the next scene. Do your stories feel like "Characters in Search of a Plot?"

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi All--
> 
> About the book cover as the first page of your manuscript. In Word it is very simple. I assume you have a jpg file. *Don't open it*, but just click on it and hit "copy". Then go to the top of your manuscript and hit "paste".
> Dana


Okay, I guess I'm just dense, but I did that and when I viewed it on the Kindle viewer, there was just a graphic of a camera, but no cover image ...

I'm putting this away for today. My head hurts!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all! Hope everyone enjoying Monday. It's raining where I am.

Sorry, Chicki, I can't help with your issue, but coming back to it is usually a good idea.

Congrats, Miriam, on your awesome rank for Hint of Rapture.

Welcome to the new people like Smiley and Mildred! The more the merrier.

I just got an awesome review from Coffee Time Romance. Here's a snippet ! "Very well written with a great storyline and characters that reach out and grab you with their stories!" http://bit.ly/mthoPf

Tiph


----------



## davidhburton

If you need assistance with layout, etc, I highly recommend Guido Henkel's ebook formatting series or his services. He really knows his stuff.

http://guidohenkel.com/


----------



## DDScott

Miriam Minger said:


> DD, good luck with the fun excerpt, and congrats on those sales, Dana.
> 
> My good news today for A Hint of Rapture, now free at Amazon:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2 Free in Kindle Store
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> Enjoy the weekend!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thanks bunches, Miriam! And WooHooooo...as always, my KND Push is rockin' sales of all my romantic comedies and romcom-cozies too!!!

Nothin' beats finding and getting to know new readers who luuuvvv romcom amd romance like we all do!!!

P.S. Now how do you go about getting your books to come up as Free Amazon reads for a bit? How does that work? Is that something Amazon chooses? And how do royalties work during that period?


----------



## Lisa Scott

Oh, DD.  You make me feel like such a promo slacker. 

I think to be picked up as free on Amazon, you need to be listed free on another site (usually B&N I think.)  But even then, it can take time for Amazon to make the switch, from what I've heard.


----------



## seventhspell

Hello again, 
I wanted to let people know that the fourth book in The Seven Spell saga, The Sealed Door is newly available on Amazon for kindle.
This book was such a joy to write, because the main characters finally show each other their love in a more serious way. The book is full of romantic moments, gestures and words of love. When it had been edited and I was reading it to recheck it, I actually found I was reading it and not checking anything. I was enchanted by my own characters LOL
I have priced the book at $2.99 this time because it is a more adult story and has had a lot of polishing.
I hope people love it, the book is sprinkled with magic, love, danger, time travel, surprises from the characters and for the first time the story is told by others besides Chloe. We hear from that darling Oliver Tarrant and the mysterious Tristan Dearing.


----------



## Chicki

davidhburton said:


> If you need assistance with layout, etc, I highly recommend Guido Henkel's ebook formatting series or his services. He really knows his stuff.
> 
> http://guidohenkel.com/


Thanks for the link. It's just the cover issue, but I'll check his site and see if he mentions it.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## davidhburton

Other than the cover issue, have a browse through his tutorial...really good stuff in there.


----------



## Tonya

sibelhodge said:


> I'd be interested to know that too, Chicki. I couldn't get mine to upload with the file.


Hi! To insert a blank blank page in the beginning of your word doc, then insert your cover on that page. When you save doc to HTML it creates a link to the cover file so put both HTML and cover page link into a zip folder and then download the zip folder into kindle.
Cheers!


----------



## Tonya

Chicki said:


> Thanks for the link. It's just the cover issue, but I'll check his site and see if he mentions it.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


Chicki! Check my last post here on how to insert your cover. Super easy directions
T


----------



## Tonya

erinkern said:


> I'm featuring more indie authors on my blog this week. Today I'm starting with Tonya Kappes, author of The Ladybug Jinx. Stop by and check her book out.
> 
> http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


Thanks so much, Erin!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Congrats, Miriam, on your awesome rank for Hint of Rapture.
> 
> I just got an awesome review from Coffee Time Romance. Here's a snippet ! "Very well written with a great storyline and characters that reach out and grab you with their stories!" http://bit.ly/mthoPf


Thanks, Tiphanie, and congrats on your wonderful review!

A Hint of Rapture is currently #4 on Amazon's overall Top 100 Free list and #1 on Amazon's Top 100 free for historical romance--and I'm thrilled just to be there!

DD, the book you choose to be picked up by Amazon has to be free elsewhere (Apple, Sony, etc.), and ultimately if they so decide, they will match their price to free. It took 3 plus weeks for A Hint of Rapture to be available at Amazon for free, but it was well worth the wait.

If you haven't downloaded a free copy of A Hint of Rapture yet, just click on the book cover below:



Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## erinkern

I've only got 2 days left of indie author features on my blog. Today I've got Viper Trail by Simon Gould.

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi everyone! Just released my new collection of romantic short stories yesterday. Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (cover is down in my signature.) I'm also selling each story individually for .99. I'm very curious how they'll do. I don't see a whole lot of non-erotic short stories out there.

I'm also featured on indieebooks today. (link below) She charges just $10 for a one day sponsorship like I have if you're interested.

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/flirts-5-romantic-short-stories-by-lisa.html

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

sibelhodge said:


> And thanks to Tiphanie for featuring me here fab romance spotlight today! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=868


Thanks for joining me, Sibel. You're a star, having already received over 90 visits. You guys don't want to miss this very interesting interview!



Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks, Tiphanie, and congrats on your wonderful review!


Thanks, Miriam! I totally have my copy!

Congrats, Lisa, on your book release and feature! I'll stop by. 

Besides all that's going on, I've also featured in Indie Books Blogs. Hope you all can stop as well. http://bit.ly/ieZw5i


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wow, so much going on!

THANK YOU, Sibel for the "Ain't Love Grand?" review at you site and posting reviews EVERYWHERE. Did you come up with the ABC Indie Author Challenge yourself? Great idea. Everybody, check-out what Sibel's doing (along with ALG review, of course)

http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/review-of-ain-t-love-grand-by-dana-taylor
@Congrats, Miriam. You are an inspiration.

@ Tiphanie, Erin--everybody should just do what you're doing.

@ Lisa-- "Flirts" looks great!
I'm still wrestling with my Christmas story, but it's coming along!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

*Today, in D. D. Scott-ville, it's all about givin' a big 'ole shout-out and thank u to my superfab readers and fans...those terrific peeps who truly are the gems in every author's career.

So I thought I'd share the luuuvvv here too...with all our superfab Indie Romance Readers and Fans!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/readers-and-fans-validate-books-not.html

_Keeping our readers and fans happy is the only "validation" we need to keep bringin' y'all "great books for great prices"!

Happy Reading and know how much we Indie Romance Authors luuuvvv ya!!!_


----------



## tallulahgrace

Hello Everyone~
Just dropped by to say Hi, and share the link to my first romantic suspense novel, Fate. There's also a touch or two of paranormal woven through the story, for those of us who enjoy the supernatural. No vamps or furry beasts of any kind, just run-of-the-mill precognitives and the like.

I look forward to visiting with my fellow romantic indies!

Tallulah
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA


----------



## Lisa Scott

Welcome Tallulah.  Love your name!  Lots of great folks here, with support, great ideas and virtual chocolate when needed.  Good luck with your new book!


----------



## erinkern

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi everyone! Just released my new collection of romantic short stories yesterday. Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (cover is down in my signature.) I'm also selling each story individually for .99. I'm very curious how they'll do. I don't see a whole lot of non-erotic short stories out there.
> 
> I'm also featured on indieebooks today. (link below) She charges just $10 for a one day sponsorship like I have if you're interested.
> 
> http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/flirts-5-romantic-short-stories-by-lisa.html
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Lisa, $.99 is a very good price point, especially if you're just starting out. My books is doing enormously well at $.99. It's smart to have at least one book at that price to appeal to those bargain buyers. then they'll see your other works.

Also, today is my last day of author features. I've got Crossbow by Gordon Kirkland


----------



## Lisa Scott

Glad to hear you're doing well, Erin! My novella, Spouse Hunting, is at .99. I've had it out for a month or so now. It's doing ok.

Anyone else here using book trailers? I just finished mine, and I'm not entirely sure what to do with it! How have you all used yours, and where have you posted them?

Here's mine. I'd love to see some others!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPhdJccUFo


----------



## Dana Taylor

@Lisa-- I'm impressed! Cute and snappy. Is that you doing the voice-over? I have not delved into video. Let us know how it works for you and where you find a market!

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Great review, Sibel!

Lisa, I love the book trailer.  I've never done one and wouldn't know where to start but I admire people who can make it work.

I agree with the 99 cent price point for at least one of your books.  I have 2 at the moment but that will change as more books come out.  I hope to release another 2 this year but I haven't decided on their price yet.

Speaking of which, what's everyone else's book plans for the remainder of the year?


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author

Hello all! New to this thread.

I have a comic mystery chick lit series called The Red Hot Novels. The latest book in the series, RED HOT LIBERTY, just was released last week. In this novel I have added elements of paranormal romance and so now feel I might be permitted to post here and talk a bit about it.

_ForeWord Magazine_ said of the series, "Fans of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum series will love it!"

My early novels were published by Simon & Schuster, but we came to a parting of ways because of my compulsive need to mix genres. (I have come to the conclusion that life itself is is a mixed genre and I refuse to compromise. ;-) So, I'm on my own now. Been learning a lot from reading your thread and hope to implement some of your marketing strategies.

I do have a thread about RED HOT LIBERTY: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,71184.0.html

​
I am eager to find book bloggers who might review it. If anyone has any suggestions, I am open to hearing them!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> @Lisa-- I'm impressed! Cute and snappy. Is that you doing the voice-over? I have not delved into video. Let us know how it works for you and where you find a market!
> 
> Dana


Thanks Dana and CJ. Yes, that's me doing the voice over. I'm a voice artist--and that's my younger sounding voice.  I really only ended up doing this because I signed up for a month-long subscription of royalty free photos and couldn't get out of it, so I decided to put them to good use. I put the whole thing together, picked out the music etc. and then paid someone with better software than me to put in the video transitions. I'll be sure to let you know if it's effective. If anything, it'll be a nice addition for my website (if my guy ever gets it updated for me!!)


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks Dana and CJ. Yes, that's me doing the voice over. I'm a voice artist--and that's my younger sounding voice.  I really only ended up doing this because I signed up for a month-long subscription of royalty free photos and couldn't get out of it, so I decided to put them to good use. I put the whole thing together, picked out the music etc. and then paid someone with better software than me to put in the video transitions. I'll be sure to let you know if it's effective. If anything, it'll be a nice addition for my website (if my guy ever gets it updated for me!!)


Supercool stuff here, Lisa!

Congrats on your new releases...and how cool that you do your own voice overs!

You Go, Girl!!!


----------



## DDScott

Devin O'Branagan said:


> Hello all! New to this thread.
> 
> I have a comic mystery chick lit series called The Red Hot Novels. The latest book in the series, RED HOT LIBERTY, just was released last week. In this novel I have added elements of paranormal romance and so now feel I might be permitted to post here and talk a bit about it.
> 
> _ForeWord Magazine_ said of the series, "Fans of Janet Evanovich's wildly successful Stephanie Plum series will love it!"
> 
> My early novels were published by Simon & Schuster, but we came to a parting of ways because of my compulsive need to mix genres. (I have come to the conclusion that life itself is is a mixed genre and I refuse to compromise. ;-) So, I'm on my own now. Been learning a lot from reading your thread and hope to implement some of your marketing strategies.
> 
> I do have a thread about RED HOT LIBERTY: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,71184.0.html
> 
> ​
> I am eager to find book bloggers who might review it. If anyone has any suggestions, I am open to hearing them!


Welcome, Devin!

Your book sounds superfab fun!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm so excited to announce that my new thriller RIPPED APART is now available on Amazon Kindle--and for 99 cents!! Buckle your seat belts for a wild ride and enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Devin O'Branagan said:


> Hello all! New to this thread.
> 
> I have a comic mystery chick lit series called The Red Hot Novels. The latest book in the series, RED HOT LIBERTY, just was released last week.


Love that cover, Devin!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Chicki

Miriam Minger said:


> I'm so excited to announce that my new thriller RIPPED APART is now available on Amazon Kindle--and for 99 cents!! Buckle your seat belts for a wild ride and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congrats, Miriam! I love how the cover differs from your others. Clearly shows that it's a different kind of story.

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Miriam Minger

Chicki said:


> Congrats, Miriam! I love how the cover differs from your others. Clearly shows that it's a different kind of story.


Thanks, Chicki! My other novels are historical romance while Ripped Apart is thriller/suspense with some romance elements, too. Can't stray too far from my roots. 

Here's more about Ripped Apart~

Winning awards for master storytelling and dramatic, fast-paced plots, bestselling author Miriam Minger debuts her edge-of-your-seat thriller, RIPPED APART, against the violent backdrop of the drug trade along the Texas-Mexico border.

SHE WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET HER SON BACK.

THEY WILL KILL HER TO KEEP HIM.

Unspeakable tragedy and cold-blooded murder conspire against Clare Carson when her son is kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. A dying cop's last words lead her to former Special Ops Jake Wyatt, who helps her discover the horrific truth behind her son's abduction and offers to help her get Tyler back. With nowhere else to turn, Clare entrusts her life to Jake not knowing he has a deadly agenda of his own that could destroy them both.



Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

One more fun thing! My medieval historical romance WILD ANGEL is featured today on Indie ebooks! Hope you check it out. 

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/wild-angel-by-miriam-minger.html

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Congrats to our own Courtney Milan and Erin Kern for showing up in today's email from Amazon.com.  Go girls!  It's probably going to be a great day!


Dear Amazon.com Customer,

Summer heats up with a spate of popular romance books sure to warm the heart and fire the passions.

These top-rated, $0.99 romance books--including Courtney Milan's Unlocked --offer easy entry into narratives of great loves won and lost.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning girls,

Welcome, Devin! Yeah, your cover is cool!

@Miriam (the writing machine) Congrats on the new release. I'm sure your fans will jump over to the other genre tp check it out. I think readers are much more open-minded about authors changing things up a bit than we give them credit for.

I've been struggling with understanding and utilizing Twitter. Today I received a newsletter from Lynn Serafin that has a lot of good Twitter information. Here is the link if you're interested. http://spiritauthors.com/pages/ezine/ezine-2011-06-23.html

Personally, I'm feeling a little burned out by all this constant promotion and very little actual writing. Anybody else feel that way? I think I need to go plant some flowers and get back to a sense of balance.

Have a fantabulous day!
Dana


----------



## Marti talbott

Greetings everyone. It's fun to see so many names I recognize here.

Just wanted to post a little notice - Book 9, "A Time of Madness," is now available in Marti Talbott's Highlander Series.

Book 1, "Marti Talbott's Highlander Series http://t.co/LGYZLoC of this family saga begins with:

ANNA -- In love with a woman he had only seen once and could not find, the Highlander, Kevin MacGreagor was growing older and needed a wife to give him sons. No other woman pleased him, even the daughters of other lairds, so he finally settled for Anna sight unseen. But when his men went to meet her guard, she was all alone and badly beaten. Who could have done such a thing and why?

Marti


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> Personally, I'm feeling a little burned out by all this constant promotion and very little actual writing. Anybody else feel that way? I think I need to go plant some flowers and get back to a sense of balance.
> 
> Have a fantabulous day!
> Dana


Oh yeah. I hate the feeling that there's always something more you could be doing, promotion wise. I was actually feeling kind of anxious about it last night, and decided to give myself a few days off (especially with sales so slow. I've done a few promotional things the past few days, but haven't seen much result at all. I literally feel a little pang of depression each time I check that sales report and see it hasn't changed!) So yes, go plant some flowers! And then stop to smell them, too.  Balance is a good word to remember.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Lisa Scott said:


> Welcome Tallulah. Love your name! Lots of great folks here, with support, great ideas and virtual chocolate when needed. Good luck with your new book!


Thanks Lisa, love your trailer. Mine is in process at the moment, but you raise a good question about what to do with them. I'm just happy my daughter's college education is paying off--she's the one making it for me. Pass the chocolate, please......

Tallulah


----------



## Lisa Scott

tallulahgrace said:


> Thanks Lisa, love your trailer. Mine is in process at the moment, but you raise a good question about what to do with them. I'm just happy my daughter's college education is paying off--she's the one making it for me. Pass the chocolate, please......
> 
> Tallulah


Cool! Put her to work.  What's her degree?

Thus far, I've seen that I can put it on my amazon author page, and I can post it on face book. I'm wondering if there's a place on the kindleboards where trailers are posted?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Lisa Scott said:


> Anyone else here using book trailers? I just finished mine, and I'm not entirely sure what to do with it! How have you all used yours, and where have you posted them?
> 
> Here's mine. I'd love to see some others!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPhdJccUFo


Your trailer is so cool, Lisa! Loved it, your covers, too!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> @Miriam (the writing machine) Congrats on the new release. I'm sure your fans will jump over to the other genre tp check it out. I think readers are much more open-minded about authors changing things up a bit than we give them credit for.
> Dana


Thanks, Dana. I feel a lot more freedom to experiment with ebooks so that spurred my decision to release RIPPED APART as Miriam Minger--a thriller and romantic suspense all rolled into one! The hero Jake Wyatt is pretty hot, gals.  Enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## tallulahgrace

Lisa Scott said:


> Cool! Put her to work.  What's her degree?
> 
> Thus far, I've seen that I can put it on my amazon author page, and I can post it on face book. I'm wondering if there's a place on the kindleboards where trailers are posted?


Degree is still in process, but three years of film school with a major in screenwriting should definitely qualify her to make a trailer. 

Maybe a blog page dedicated to indie author trailers...sounds like a plan.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Miriam Minger said:


> Your trailer is so cool, Lisa! Loved it, your covers, too!!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thanks Miriam! Your covers are soooo well branded and perfect for the genre!


----------



## Atunah

I don't know if any of you get or read the RT Romantic times Bookreviews magazine. I have a subscription and they have a lengthy article about self publishing and then a page called "Whats hot in Self publishing"

On there they have hot picks for August and Victorine Lieske "Not what she seems" is one of the featured. Along with Stephanie McAfee and Beth Orsoff. Those are for romance and chick lit, they have a couple of others in other genres.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I don't know if any of you get or read the RT Romantic times Bookreviews magazine. I have a subscription and they have a lengthy article about self publishing and then a page called "Whats hot in Self publishing"
> 
> On there they have hot picks for August and Victorine Lieske "Not what she seems" is one of the featured. Along with Stephanie McAfee and Beth Orsoff. Those are for romance and chick lit, they have a couple of others in other genres.


Oh cool! Thanks for letting us know, Atunah. I don't subscribe to the mag but I do get their monthly email update and ever since I read they were doing a self-pub feature I was wondering who they'd include in the article. Vicki's book never even occurred to me. Was the article positive about indies overall?


----------



## CaitLondon

I've just posted about Branding: Help or Hurt at http://tiny.cc/ib7l5 Comments welcome.

Also running Wild Dawn as a .99 for anyone who likes western romance, i.e. mountainman takes on an English lady, or is she?


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday.

Big Congrats to Erin for being in the top 10 of all books! That's huge. And I love that so many romance authors like Courtney Milan is also there.



Lisa Scott said:


> Here's mine. I'd love to see some others! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPhdJccUFo


Lisa, I love your book trailer. You have a great voice.

Miriam, congrats on the new book, Ripped Apart!

Welcome to all the new people. Love reading new voices. Atunah, thanks for sharing. Devlin, Marti and Tallulah, your books look great.

You're all doing great work. I'm excited to start writing more myself. Sequel to Heart Stealer coming up.

Tiph


----------



## KOwrites

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> Welcome, Devin! Yeah, your cover is cool!
> 
> @Miriam (the writing machine) Congrats on the new release. I'm sure your fans will jump over to the other genre tp check it out. I think readers are much more open-minded about authors changing things up a bit than we give them credit for.
> 
> I've been struggling with understanding and utilizing Twitter. Today I received a newsletter from Lynn Serafin that has a lot of good Twitter information. Here is the link if you're interested. http://spiritauthors.com/pages/ezine/ezine-2011-06-23.html
> 
> Personally, I'm feeling a little burned out by all this constant promotion and very little actual writing. Anybody else feel that way? I think I need to go plant some flowers and get back to a sense of balance.
> 
> Have a fantabulous day!
> Dana


I am right there with you, Dana. It's been overwhelming and I'm feeling out of balance. I did put _Seeing Julia_ on sale at $0.99 and _Not To Us_ at $2.99 on Amazon. Glad they (AMZN) lock you out since I changed my mind about the strategy a half dozen times.

Have seen renewed interest in books, especially from Twitter and Goodreads if you can believe it. Amazing how things work. Also, _Not To Us_ is featured on Indie Snippets: http://bit.ly/kAnovy

I'm taking tomorrow off. Happy Friday all!!!


----------



## LilianaHart

Wow, there's a lot of great information and new books to be read on this thread. I'm primarily a romance author, but I do have a couple of erotic novellas and a romantic mystery. They're all $2.99 or less. Right now I'm promoting CATCH ME IF YOU CAN, a romantic suspense.

_Ex-FBI sniper Shane Quincy is just trying to survive one day to the next since his wife's death two years ago-a death he blames himself for. The last thing he needs is to have the daughter of America's most infamous mob boss move into the apartment across the hall.

Rachel Valentine is on the run from the only "family" she's ever known. When Shane Quincy saves her life, she has no choice but to tell him who she's running from, even though she knows it'll make him the mob's next target.
_


----------



## DanaMarton

I've been waiting to post forever and I finally get to do it! GUARDIAN AGENT is available right now at $2.99. Yay! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056NU4BG










When Gabe Cannon's commando team is tasked with bringing down a rogue solider, he doesn't expect to come face-to-face with the target's sister at the showdown instead of the man himself.

Jasmine is trying to lead the team away from her injured brother. Recognizing one of the hunters as her teenage crush is definitely a shock to her system. To save her family, she must convince Gabe that her brother was framed. But can she stop from falling in love with him all over again?

I have a great excerpt up here: http://danamarton.com/index.php/book/showBook/42

Thank you for checking out my book!!!
Dana Marton
D


----------



## Lisa Scott

Can I please share my first fan mail ever?  Color me teary-eyed.  Seriously.


I wanted to email you a couple months ago after reading Spouse Hunting but for some reason I couldn't get your email address from your website.  After reading the aforementioned book, which I Loved by the way, I was so excited when I read the excerpt for The Hot Girl's Friend and couldn't wait to read it.  I kept checking amazon daily in June.   So, this evening lo and behold not just that book but four others were listed on your authors page. I was so excited and of course I bought the whole kit and kaboodle.  I just finished all the stories.  They were Awesome! You are a incredible writer.    I am very excited about the next batch of Flirts.  Thank you so much for creating these wonderful, hysterically funny, romantic stories.  

Take care, keeping writing, and thank you again for these stories. 

Fan for life,
Kathy


----------



## Miriam Minger

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks Miriam! Your covers are soooo well branded and perfect for the genre!


Appreciate it, Lisa! Congrats on that fantastic review.

Miriam Minger


----------



## KOwrites

Lisa Scott said:


> Can I please share my first fan mail ever? Color me teary-eyed. Seriously.
> 
> I wanted to email you a couple months ago after reading Spouse Hunting but for some reason I couldn't get your email address from your website. After reading the aforementioned book, which I Loved by the way, I was so excited when I read the excerpt for The Hot Girl's Friend and couldn't wait to read it. I kept checking amazon daily in June.  So, this evening lo and behold not just that book but four others were listed on your authors page. I was so excited and of course I bought the whole kit and kaboodle. I just finished all the stories. They were Awesome! You are a incredible writer. I am very excited about the next batch of Flirts. Thank you so much for creating these wonderful, hysterically funny, romantic stories.
> 
> Take care, keeping writing, and thank you again for these stories.
> 
> Fan for life,
> Kathy


Such a lovely note! Congratulations!

Katherine Owen


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Lisa, congrats on the fan mail. Not many people would take the time to do that.

Dana, love the guy on the cover of Guardian Agent.

Today, I found out I had a great review from The Romance Reviews for Where Dreams are Born. Here's the link if anyone cares to read it. Quite happy with it.

http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=2579

Brief blurb: After enduring traumatic childhoods, a single mom and a widower struggle to create a stable family life for their children despite those who would do them harm.

Have a good day, all.

Joyce


----------



## Jud

Hi everyone!

I just got all my rights back on my books I've previously pubbed. I am seriously considering putting them up on Kindle. When they first came out, I had no idea on how to market, etc. so they didn't do well. They received some great reviews on them though. I plan on working through all three of them first, new covers and I'm thinking about changing the names.

Is this, or would this be a good idea to do? I mean as far as putting them up and changing the names?

I have two new releases out now, one from a publisher, "Dragon Wish - Wild Child Publishing http://amzn.to/m5yfNf" and one I put up myself, "Wraith's Forest http://amzn.to/mlW36B ". Dragon Wish, full length has already received it's first review from Bitten by Paranormal, a 5 star. So I'm hoping to get these three books ready within the next 60 days.

Oh, and I am so excited about Courtney Milan and Erin Kern! Wow, those ladies are awesome!!


----------



## DDScott

Huge congrats to Courtney and Erin!

You Go, Girls!

And wow...we've just got sooo much funtabulous and fantabulous stuff goin' on around here!

Welcome to all our new members!!!

For those of you just beginning the Indie Epub Journey, c'mon over to my grog The WG2E - The Writer's Guide to Epublishing.

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com

We've got tons of superfab must-know scoop...including great info and interviews from many of our Indie Romance Novelists Thread Members...like Erin Kern, Sibel Hodge, Tonya Kappes, and many, many more...oh, and this week, the newest member of the Kindle Million Club and WG2E Friend - John Locke - stopped by to chat.

Cheers to Indie Romance Novelists!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Just wanted to say how cool it is to see so many of you gals on my also boughts!

How's everybody doing squeezing in writing during the busy summer months?  My kids are home from school, there's tons of work to do in my garden, parties, etc.  Yikes.  I'm far behind my writing goals.  Thus, why I'm up at 6am on a sunday trying to get some writing done.  (But posting here instead....)


----------



## Chicki

I've been trying to curtail my online time so I can get my edits done. Just wanted to stop by to say welcome to our new members and "way to go" to those who are seeing great sales numbers!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## erinkern

Chicki said:


> I've been trying to curtail my online time so I can get my edits done. Just wanted to stop by to say welcome to our new members and "way to go" to those who are seeing great sales numbers!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


Chicki took the words right out of my mouth! I've been trying to refocus my attention on writing. But welcome to our new authors!


----------



## erinkern

One more thing...I've decided to jump into Six Sentence Sunday. I've got the first 6 sentences of my romance, Looking for Trouble, on my blog.

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## Jud

DDScott said:


> Huge congrats to Courtney and Erin!
> 
> You Go, Girls!
> 
> And wow...we've just got sooo much funtabulous and fantabulous stuff goin' on around here!
> 
> Welcome to all our new members!!!
> 
> For those of you just beginning the Indie Epub Journey, c'mon over to my grog The WG2E - The Writer's Guide to Epublishing.
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com
> 
> We've got tons of superfab must-know scoop...including great info and interviews from many of our Indie Romance Novelists Thread Members...like Erin Kern, Sibel Hodge, Tonya Kappes, and many, many more...oh, and this week, the newest member of the Kindle Million Club and WG2E Friend - John Locke - stopped by to chat.
> 
> Cheers to Indie Romance Novelists!!!


Awesome info over there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Just wanted to say how cool it is to see so many of you gals on my also boughts!


Isn't that a hoot, Lisa?!

I get sooo tickled when I peruse those "also boughts" and say out loud to my beloved dog Buckley (who's curled-up around my feet)...and we know and luv this Indie Romance Novelists...and this one...and ooooooo, luuuuvvv her...just commented to one of her thread posts...superfab fun!!!


----------



## DDScott

Jud said:


> Awesome info over there! Thanks for sharing!


U betchya, Jud!

It's all about Indie Epub Authors and Writers helping other Indie Epub Authors and Writers and all our superfab fun readers and fans too!

See y'all at The WG2E!!!


----------



## Violette_D

Great Thread!

Here's my indie paranormal Dark God Saga:









http://www.amazon.com/Fallen-Dark-God-Saga-ebook/dp/B00589ANEG/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309146960&sr=1-3

If you like spicy, paranormal stories about alpha males who happen to literally, be, Greek Gods...then this story is for you.

Blurb:
Hell hath no fury like a goddess scorned...

Scorned by Thanatos, one of the powerful Dark Gods, Aphrodite concocts a plan for revenge, the end result of which is Thanatos being stripped of his godhood and sent to live among humans.

And the pure shall redeem him...

Simone Randall is your average New York City journalist. She's always looking for a good story, so when she's invited to the most anticipated Halloween event of the year, she's definitely going...even if she is a bit bummed at her lackluster life at the age of twenty-six. What she doesn't expect is her fiery attraction to the sexy, dark haired, grey-eyed god at the event.

Thanatos does not believe in the "uniting mates" theme of the Ball, and he's there for one reason only: to speak to the god of all gods about the reinstatement of his powers. His attraction to Simone comes as a surprise-be it welcome-as she is not his usual type.

Will Simone be his salvation or will his attraction to this human prove more dangerous than he anticipates?


----------



## Anne Maven

My book 'With you in my heart' just went live  Here's a look at the story set in India, Belize and the US.


Roshani Das fought traditional beliefs to make it big in the world of fashion. Heartbreak along the way made her rethink where her life was headed. She branches out in an unexpected way, using her star ability to bring about the change she always promised her traditional family. And she does it all alone.

Varun Dev never did follow norms. Nothing about him is usual or normal. Determined to live a life he could be inspired by, he charts his own destiny. Living in simplicity in the Himalayas or in affluence in New York, he constantly fights to keep himself above the despair he sees around him. To remain untouched and untarnished.

When Roshani and Varun meet, each of them is shaken by what they feel for the other. But why and how?

Roshani finds strength and meaning in her relationship with Varun and opens herself up to the love. She believes that they know everything about each other. Two months before their wedding, the unthinkable happens. On his way to the San Blas islands on the Panamanian coast, Varun's boat is caught in a storm. Quickly urged to accept the worst, Roshani is made to deal with the details of his life. It is then that she learns of a Varun whom she never knew. 

The new elements in her upturned life have Roshani desperately looking for answers alone. She never gives up on her belief that Varun is alive, inspite of every indication to the contrary.

The characters encounter challenges in the most unexpected places. Join them in their quest inward; a journey of self discovery and love, from the Himalayas and Belize, to vibrant New York and Arizona. 

They find unexpected strength and twists of fate the define their tangled lives forever.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## CJArcher

Awesome, Sibel. I've just downloaded it.

Welcome to Anne, Peter and Violette and any other newbies I've missed.


----------



## Violette_D

Thanks CJ!!  Glad I found this place.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Got it Sibel!  Thanks. As a gal who loves to write short stories, I can't wait to read yours!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Greetings from So Cal!

I did go plant flowers and had friends over and went swimming and am ready to jump back into this world. 

@Lisa--congrats on the wonderful fan letter. I hung onto a very kind agent rejection of "Devil Moon" for months. She loved the characters but they weren't taking new clients.  Things like that keep you going when your sales numbers stink! I call it God throwing you a bone.

@Jud--I think you asked about repackaging and marketing.  You've got to have a title and a cover that really grab your browers in about 2 seconds.  So, if the old didn't work--dump it!  You can always have small print "previously published as..." somewhere. I'm paying a real designer for a new cover for "Princess Robin" because it needs something specialized that I can't do myself. Once I have a new cover in place, I'll start a new round of promotion.

There are so many new readers coming into the digital market that none of us have begun to saturate our exposure. There is such great freedom in being able to create new covers with a quick upload.

@Sibel--I'm reading "The Fashion Police" and really enjoying it. I haven't been a big fan of chick-lit, but your Amber Fox character is very engaging. Just like you! The new short story collection title made me chuckle.

Have you all noticed how everything seems to be speeding up? When I send out a Tweet, I get a handful of new followers. More people are humping in here. The Amazon/Kindle thread at Facebook speeds by.  It's making my head swim.

Have a great day--
Dana


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Psst...freebie alert!
> 
> I've just published a collection of 5 humorous, chicklit short stories on Smashwords - How to Dump Your Boyfriend in the Men's Room (and other short stories). If you'd like to download a free copy, here is the coupon WQ97R. It will be live on Amazon in the next few days and I'd be soooo grateful for a review.
> 
> *Welcome to My World&#8230;*
> 
> I'm an author of chick lit romances and mysteries. In my spare time I'm Wonder Woman! My world is sometimes wacky, quirky, and very accident-prone.
> 
> This is a collection of five humorous short stories - what I like to call true fiction. Some are true, some are fiction, and some are a mixture of both. I guess you have to decide which is which!
> 
> I often get asked if I'm like any of my characters in my novels, and I have to groan and say, yes. When you read these stories you'll realize how, and a lot of them have inspired scenes in my novels, although names have been omitted or changed to protect me against lawsuits!
> 
> Are you ready to find out "how to dump your boyfriend in the men's toilets", why "yoga is bad for your house", what the "S-Word has to do with your lady garden", why you need to "follow that goat", and whether "kismet" does really exist?
> 
> (Short stories total 6,500 words. Includes bonus material and chapters from my novels, Fourteen Days Later, My Perfect Wedding, The Fashion Police, and Be Careful What You Wish For)
> 
> "Most of these stories are laugh out loud funny, written by a terrific writer who is always capable of engaging her audience.The last story is touching and made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. Great job Sibel, can't wait to read more of your work." -- Mel Comley, author of Impeding Justice.
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/69497
> 
> Happy reading!


I'm soooo excited for this collection, Sibel, and I can't wait to download it to my Kindle!

What an honor to share excerpts with you in our releases!

U and your books rock! I have a feeling I'm g2 decide you're very "Amber Fox" in these stories...LOL!!!

Cheers and congrats on your latest release!!!


----------



## DDScott

I've read sooo many of the books now by all of you superfab Indie Romance Novelists here on our thread, and I'm going to start going back and Tagging y'all now...and "liking" too!!!

How many of you - both Indie Romance Novelists and our readers and fans too - "tag" books when you're finished with 'em or even before you've finished 'em?

It's a terrific way for us to help other authors and the writers we luuuvvv too!!!

Tagging, for those of you not familiar with this term, heck...I just figured it out about two weeks ago, helps readers "find" your books.

For example, my books are tagged as "bargain books"...so people who search for bargain books on Amazon can easily find me that way.  In addition, I tag my books by the elements within them...so for example, for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS, there's a huge bootscootin' element (aka country line dancing element) so you can find my book on Amazon if you search for line dancing.

Now then, as a reader, I can go into Dana Taylor's AIN'T LOVE GRAND and tag it for herbal and natural healing.  I can go into Tonya Kappes' THE LADYBUG JINX and tag it for its flower element.  Or Sible Hodge's Amber Fox Mysteries and tag it Amber Fox so any readers wanting to know which of Sibel's book are the Amber Fox Mysteries can pull 'em all up that way.

How many of you Indie Romance Novelists and our readers and fans then know about Tagging and use it?


----------



## ronnie ray jenkins

Hi:

My name is Ronnie Ray Jenkins, the author of The Flowers of Reminiscence. If you would like to get lost along with a great protagonist on a journey to solve just how and why she ended up in a nursing home far from her beloved West Virginia, then I ask you to come along with me. This book is historical, touching, and inspiring in many ways. There's a mystery to it, and romance, some realized, some failed. I spent more than ten years revisiting this work, and this year I decided to put it out there. I hope you'll read it. I can make one guarantee to you. You will never look at your mother the same way after reading it.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Flowers-of-Reminiscence-ebook/dp/B004OYTUP4

Thanks, and best wishes to all.

Ronnie Ray Jenkins


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats, Sibel, on your new collection! It looks like so much fun.

Yes, tagging and liking is a great thing to do for your fellow authors.  Tagged you, DD. You're it!

Miriam Minger

P.S. For those who love romantic suspense thrillers, don't miss RIPPED APART!


----------



## terrireid

Hi!

My newest Paranormal Romance was just released - Final Call - A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery (Book 4). For those of you who have journeyed with Mary and Bradley through the first three books, this book will reacquaint you with old friends and introduce a couple new ones. Also -Bradley is going to learn more about Jeannine. (I'm thrilled because, although it was just released on Sunday, it's already received two 5-star reviews)
For those of you who have not had a chance to read any of the Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery books - I'd encourage you to start with Loose Ends, the first book. Which is currently only .99.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00584UT68

Thanks for letting me tell you about my book!

Terri


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All!

Hope everyone is doing great. Hello to all the new authors and books.

Congrats, Sibel, on a new release! Exciting.

Today is Romance Spotlight and I have a *Top 500 * Author named Cheri Schmidt!!! Come over and visit!!! She gives some secrets to her success. http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=1034

Tiph


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Writing Pals--

Welcome to all new people. Lots of good ideas floating around here.

@DD--regarding "tagging". You are right it is a great thing to do for each other and I've not done a good job at all. I'm pretty good at hitting the "like" button. But, going back to tag is something we all need to do more often. Donna Fasano (who has sold over 5 million books during her career) is very big on tagging. Guess we should learn from success, huh?

Hope everyone is staying out of the way of fires and floods!

Dana


----------



## MildredC

When I started working on book covers, I was told to go to IStockphoto.com, which would be fine, but they don't take my credit card. So I found Dreamstime.com. which does. You all have such nice looking book covers. If you make them yourself, where do you get the photos? Does anyone know if Dreamstime is a good place to use? They have a good selection, but are they good to work with? I'd love any advice. 

I'm enjoying the discussions here. Learning to much!

Mildred


----------



## terrireid

MildredC said:


> When I started working on book covers, I was told to go to IStockphoto.com, which would be fine, but they don't take my credit card. So I found Dreamstime.com. which does. You all have such nice looking book covers. If you make them yourself, where do you get the photos? Does anyone know if Dreamstime is a good place to use? They have a good selection, but are they good to work with? I'd love any advice.
> 
> I'm enjoying the discussions here. Learning to much!
> 
> Mildred


Hi Mildred - I take my own photos for the Mary O'Reilly Series. I've used iStock when I was in Marketing and Public Relations and really liked it. But, I don't know anything about Dreamstime, sorry.


----------



## DDScott

*Here's a superfab fun Sneak Peek at the new setting for my next Cozy Cash Mystery - LIP GLOCK - which releases in August and features all my Bootscootin' Books Series Romantic Comedy Characters...including your faves The Mom Squad...now a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels!*

_Where will Zoey Witherspoon and Roman Bellesconi's next adventure take them?_

Here's a hint...

Limoncello and Vespa Scooters

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock-and.html


----------



## Lisa Scott

MildredC said:


> When I started working on book covers, I was told to go to IStockphoto.com, which would be fine, but they don't take my credit card. So I found Dreamstime.com. which does. You all have such nice looking book covers. If you make them yourself, where do you get the photos? Does anyone know if Dreamstime is a good place to use? They have a good selection, but are they good to work with? I'd love any advice.
> 
> I'm enjoying the discussions here. Learning to much!
> 
> Mildred


I found depositphotos.com which gives you a free 7 day subscription to download 5 free images a day. (that's where I got the images for my short story covers, although the Flirts cover was custom designed using some of those images.) HOWEVER, make sure to cancel at the end of the 7th day. I tried and didn't do it right, and got stuck with a $59 fee for the next month to download 5 images a day. (so I'm desperately downloading possible cover images and trailer graphics etc.  fotolia.com is a good one too.


----------



## CJArcher

I've used fotolia.com for the covers I've done myself. I see a lot of cross-over between fotolia and dreamstime and there's a pretty good range. 

Tiph - great interview and I left a comment.

DD - I forget to tag sometimes so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Lisa Scott

You'll find a lot of repeat images on the different sites, but occasionally some new and different work, too.  The prices vary, too.  I think fotolia is cheaper than istockphoto with some of the same pics.  If you find a pic you like, get the photographers name and search other sites for it.  You might be able to find the same picture cheaper.

And when you buy the credits needed to purchase the images, always search google for, say, "istockphoto promo code."  I got 25% off my last purchase at istockphoto.  Istockphoto also has stock audio.  That's where I got the music for my trailer.  And here's a good tip when looking for music.  put the term "loop" in your search.  I think I searched for "fun romance loop"  Loop means you can play it back to back seamlessly, so you can stretch it out as long as you need it.  That way, you can pick out shorter works that cost less (usually under :30.)  My music was 5 credits (about $7.50)  Longer selections can cost 25 credits.  

So there's a bonus tip no one really asked for.


----------



## terrireid

Lisa Scott said:


> You'll find a lot of repeat images on the different sites, but occasionally some new and different work, too. The prices vary, too. I think fotolia is cheaper than istockphoto with some of the same pics. If you find a pic you like, get the photographers name and search other sites for it. You might be able to find the same picture cheaper.
> 
> And when you buy the credits needed to purchase the images, always search google for, say, "istockphoto promo code." I got 25% off my last purchase at istockphoto. Istockphoto also has stock audio. That's where I got the music for my trailer. And here's a good tip when looking for music. put the term "loop" in your search. I think I searched for "fun romance loop" Loop means you can play it back to back seamlessly, so you can stretch it out as long as you need it. That way, you can pick out shorter works that cost less (usually under :30.) My music was 5 credits (about $7.50) Longer selections can cost 25 credits.
> 
> So there's a bonus tip no one really asked for.


Nice bonus tip - thanks Lisa!


----------



## MildredC

You ladies are wonderful! I knew you'd have all sorts of ideas and am not disappointed. I'm jotting down the photo sites you mentioned and will definitely check them out. All your covers look so nice. I'm hoping I can do as well. If I can get these stories polished soon, I'll be needing the covers. Can't wait to see what I can find.

Mildred


----------



## Lisa Scott

MildredC said:


> You ladies are wonderful! I knew you'd have all sorts of ideas and am not disappointed. I'm jotting down the photo sites you mentioned and will definitely check them out. All your covers look so nice. I'm hoping I can do as well. If I can get these stories polished soon, I'll be needing the covers. Can't wait to see what I can find.
> 
> Mildred


Good luck! Searching for stock images is one of my favorite writing distractions.  It can be a major time suck. If you've never used the sites before, create an account so you can use their lightbox feature. (or maybe just put them in the shopping cart so they're set aside. This doesn't obligate you to buy them.) Lightboxes are places where you can "Store" images you're interested in when you find them. You'll probably be looking through hundreds if not thousands of images. Also, if you see an image or model you like, look at the photographers portfolio, because they'll often have similar pictures you'd like.


----------



## Kathy Bennett

If you opt NOT to do your own cover, take a look at my book cover designer at www.DigitalDonna.com. She was wonderful to work with, quick and very reasonable.  I don't make recommendations lightly, but have no reservations regarding Donna.


----------



## DDScott

Miriam Minger said:


> Yes, tagging and liking is a great thing to do for your fellow authors.  Tagged you, DD. You're it!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Tagged ya back, Miriam! All 9 books!

Thanks sooo very much!!!

For those of you on our thread new to tagging - both as authors and readers - here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/tag-youre-it

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0.html


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> @DD--regarding "tagging". You are right it is a great thing to do for each other and I've not done a good job at all. I'm pretty good at hitting the "like" button. But, going back to tag is something we all need to do more often. Donna Fasano (who has sold over 5 million books during her career) is very big on tagging. Guess we should learn from success, huh?
> 
> Dana


Tagging does indeed rock, Dana!

I've gone ahead and tagged a few of my fave authors on our thread and will continue to do so...so far, I've got:

Kathy Bennett

Lisa Scott

Sibel Hodge

C J Archer

Miriam Minger

Tonya Kappes

and of course, you too Dana! 

For those of you new to tagging - either as authors or readers - here's the scoop:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0.html

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/tag-youre-it

Tag...you're it!!!

Happy Reading and Tagging!!!


----------



## Ann Herrick

Well, obviously, I do, or I wouldn't have asked. 

Mine is _How to Survive a Summer Romance (or Two) _ [see sig line]

Others? (And I hope this is the right place to have posted this thread!)


----------



## Lisa Scott

Sounds cute, Ann!  

My collection of short stories all take place over the summer...with a loose thread connecting them all.  
It's called Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  (See sig line below)


----------



## Ann Herrick

Lisa Scott said:


> Sounds cute, Ann!
> 
> My collection of short stories all take place over the summer...with a loose thread connecting them all.
> It's called Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories. (See sig line below)


They look cute--I'll have to check them out! I also love the cover and title for Spouse Hunting.


----------



## 28612

I've had some luck with Fotolia for cover art  ... If I missed it already being mentioned, sorry for the repeat!


----------



## 28612

Hurry! Last few days -- 99-cent special price on ALMOST A BRIDE ends July 1.



"Romance fiction at its classic best."
​http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FV58Z2/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

CJArcher said:


> Tiph - great interview and I left a comment.


Thanks, CJ! Appreciate your visit and comment! I'm just been reading Honor Bound and enjoying it. Lots of intrigue and secrets. I'm excited to see what happens. I'm hoping you will be on my blog. Look for a few questions soon.



sibelhodge said:


> Thanks! And will head on over to check it out.


Thanks, Sibel, for the visit to my website and comment! You rock!

Dana and DD, thanks for mentioning tagging and "liking"! I've "LIKED" Sibel, CJ, Lisa, DD, Dana, Patricia, Miriam and I will get a few more as they come.

Hope all is enjoying this great summer day!!!

Tiph


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann-

I've merged your thread about summer romances with our existing Romance thread.  Too many threads about the same genre make it difficult for readers.  However, good idea to generate some conversation, so I added it to the subject.  (Hope y'all don't mind.)  Later on, I can edit it out or replace it with another theme if y'all want!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## 25803

Good idea, Betsy!

Both _Kissing Kelli_ and _Stuck On You_ are romances set in the summer months. Kissing Kelli opens on the fourth of July


----------



## CJArcher

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Thanks, CJ! Appreciate your visit and comment! I'm just been reading Honor Bound and enjoying it. Lots of intrigue and secrets. I'm excited to see what happens. I'm hoping you will be on my blog. Look for a few questions soon.


Awesome, Tiph, I can't wait. Glad you're enjoying HB so far.



Lisa Scott said:


> Good luck! Searching for stock images is one of my favorite writing distractions.  It can be a major time suck.


So true! I love your Flirts covers, Lisa, they're perfect for the genre. I'm thinking of putting some contemp short stories I wrote which have been previously pubbed in women's magazines so I'm taking notes on all these similar covers.


----------



## Chicki

So far I've done some tagging for Dana, Sibel, Miriam and Tiphanie. Hope to get to some more in a few days.

_*Chicki Brown*_
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

My 99 cent novel, HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME is a true summer story! It's about what happens when seven singles - four women and three men - share a beach house at the Jersey shore for two months. And, no it's nothing like the TV show ...

*Kindle*: http://amzn.to/dWZSxA & *Nook*: http://bit.ly/k4Z172

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Thanks, Chicki! Appreciate and got you too!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Heart Stealer also starts in Summer and mostly stays there (hey, it's the best time for a sexy romance, right?)

Playboy movie star, Randall Rowe, returns to his small hometown to rebuild his life and is drawn to schoolteacher, Kayla Denton, who can't escape her attraction to him though she thinks he's bad news. Will differences and Hollywood succeed in tearing them apart before they can realize they're made for each other?

Amazon: http://amzn.to/gDQeZJ


----------



## Miriam Minger

My romantic thriller RIPPED APART careens into action on a sweltering July 4th weekend in San Antonio, Texas...and I'm super thrilled about the five-star review that calls RIPPED APART, "A Steamroller of a Story!":

"I love thrillers with heart so when I heard about Miriam Minger's Ripped Apart and saw the price, I downloaded it and put it at the top of my TBR list. So glad I did! The plot rips along filled with passionate and compelling characters, especially a mother desperate to save her son. Yes, Clare Carson is a complex woman I rooted for throughout but she isn't the only fully-realized character in this fast-paced story. Too many villains are cardboard bad guys but Ms. Minger made hers three-dimensional. And don't get me started on the hero! He's mine I say, mine! Ms. Minger, you rock."



On sale at 99 cents for a limited time!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Ya'll!

@Lisa thanks for the great info on the pics.

@Betsy--thanks for adding a little oomph to the thread.

Welcome all new and repeating people reminding us of your fun books.

I'll go back and do some tagging.

Dana


----------



## jackblaine

My book, Helper12, has a great romance in it. You can check out the first two chapters at my blog - www.jackblainebooks.blogspot.com. Hope you stop by!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

My book Where Dreams are Born takes place in the summer months. And even if it didn't, it takes place in Florida where it's summertime all year. Have several great independent reviews for it on my website. Just starting to get Amazon reviews.

Here's the most recent review from The Romance Reviews: http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=2579

Reviewer did a good job of encapsulating it without giving away the spoiler.

Joyce


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

The most wonderful Christopher Smith has given "Devil Moon" a lovely layout today at Week in Rewind. Check it out!

http://www.weekinrewind.com/



Back to the writing cave!

Dana


----------



## MildredC

Oh, Lisa, I couldn't agree more about time spent browsing through pictures. I've used up a few hours that way myself. It's fun, though. A lot more fun than seeing a publisher-produced cover and "not loving" it. But thank you for the tip on using the lightbox. I honestly wasn't sure what that was used for, but will check it out and maybe hold on to those I like now. 

I appreciate all your tips. If I keep doing this, I'm going to need them!

Thanks,
Mildred Colvin


----------



## KOwrites

The most wonderful Christopher Smith has posted SEEING JULIA as a giveaway. Here: http://bit.ly/mfuCpy


----------



## KOwrites

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> The most wonderful Christopher Smith has given "Devil Moon" a lovely layout today at Week in Rewind. Check it out!
> 
> http://www.weekinrewind.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the writing cave!
> 
> Dana


Your ad looks great! I just saw it above the Giveaway copy for SEEING JULIA. Very cool!


----------



## 28612

Thank you for the "like", Tiph!

First of my books that comes to mind for summer are A NEW WORLD and RODEO NIGHTS

A NEW WORLD: Dreams and pragmatism clash as Eleanor and Cahill fight to save a small restaurant over the summer season in Gloucester, Mass.

RODEO NIGHTS: Can a reunion summer of running the local rodeo for their mutual mentor heal the rifts that led to divorce a decade ago for Kalli and Walker?

 ​
(Am I the worst blurb writer or what!)

Ooo! And then there's the cool-off-this-summer book THE GAMES ... set during the 16 days of the Winter Olympics 

​


----------



## 25803

LOL! The wonderful Chris Smith has been really busy!

For the next week, he's running a contest for 5 Kindle copies of KISSING KELLI. Visit http://www.weekinrewind.com/blog/2011/06/30/giveaway-five-copies-of-kissing-kelli-by-kathy-carmichael/ to enter the contest and to check out Dana's awesome ad as well


----------



## KOwrites

KathyCarmichael said:


> LOL! The wonderful Chris Smith has been really busy!
> 
> For the next week, he's running a contest for 5 Kindle copies of KISSING KELLI. Visit http://www.weekinrewind.com/blog/2011/06/30/giveaway-five-copies-of-kissing-kelli-by-kathy-carmichael/ to enter the contest and to check out Dana's awesome ad as well


The easiest marketing I've done so far (with potential...) : )


----------



## DDScott

The book that started it all for me - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - is a summer read all-the-way...for 99 Cents!

We're talkin' tomato-growin' season in Music City and tons of bootscootin' too!

It's romantic comedy with a chick lit, gone-country twist!  Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy.

Happy SummerTime Reading, Y'All!!!

And Welcome to my Bootscootin' World!


----------



## 25803

Katherine Owen said:


> The most wonderful Christopher Smith has posted SEEING JULIA as a giveaway. Here: http://bit.ly/mfuCpy


Very cool, Katherine!!


----------



## LucieSimone

My novel, HOLLYWOOD ENDING, has been called a great summer read by several book bloggers and has gotten multiple 4 star reviews. Set amongst the glitz and glamour of Showbiz, HOLLYWOOD ENDING is a romantic comedy about life in Hollywood for the not-so-rich-and-famous. It's available on Kindle now.



Ciao!
Lucie


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author

RED HOT LIBERTY is a hot new summer read full of paranormal romance and delightful humor!



Molly O'Malley is a plucky single mom whose life is complicated by two sexy men determined to win her heart, a rebellious daughter, Homeland Security agents, and a dog with romantic problems of her own.

Coming to her aid are a Goth real estate agent who lives on the dark side, a charismatic cowboy preacher who lives on the light side, a quirky psychic who lives between the worlds, and the departed spirit of her best friend.

A sassy tale about a woman on the verge of losing everything, who undertakes a quest to slay the dragon of fear and become her own hero.

Also available in the UK Kindle store:



To learn more about this novel and to read several hilarious excerpts go to www.RedHotLiberty.com​


----------



## marielamba

Ooo! Loving the Red Hot Liberty cover, and kinda wanting those shoes... And the concept sounds hilarious! I'm definitely checking it out. Wish you well with it, Devin 

And thanks for this summer romance thread, gang. My just-released young adult OVER MY HEAD is a steamy summertime novel filled with sticky situations and a twist that will melt your heart. Sang Jumnal dives into the summer before her senior year of high school with big plans. But she didn't plan on facing her fear of swimming through humiliating kiddie lessons. Or falling hard for 20-year-old lifeguard Cameron Cerulli, who is either the love of her life or a player out to break her heart.



New York Times bestseller Jonathan Maberry says, "Marie Lamba strikes gold with Over My Head - a funny, touching, and at times heart-breaking young adult novel about the search for love. Gorgeous prose, deep insights and a wonderfully rewarding read. Highly recommended!"

And L. A. Banks, New York Times best-selling author of The Vampire Huntress Legends series says, "Marie Lamba brings a fresh, new, and very authentic voice to this fabulous young adult novel. Coming of age has never been done so well!"

I've released the ebook for $2.99, and the paperback on Amazon/Createspace for $12.99. OVER MY HEAD is also up for a giveaway at goodreads.com right now through July 15th. Here's the link for that: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/12089-over-my-head

Happy summer everyone,
Marie


----------



## Chicki

LucieSimone said:


> My novel, HOLLYWOOD ENDING, has been called a great summer read by several book bloggers and has gotten multiple 4 star reviews. Set amongst the glitz and glamour of Showbiz, HOLLYWOOD ENDING is a romantic comedy about life in Hollywood for the not-so-rich-and-famous. It's available on Kindle now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao!
> Lucie


Lucie, your cover looks a lot like mine for HOLLYWOOD SWINGING! Did you ever read this about the Hollywood sign? http://www.salon.com/books/2011/05/09/hollywood_sign_leo_braudy

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## erinkern

I finally have a release date for my next book, Here Comes Trouble. It will be out August 22nd. The first book in the series, Looking for Trouble is a Kindle US and a UK bestseller. It's the #1 Kindle bargain book and the #1 romance on Amazon. It's also the #2 bestselling Kindle book on UK and the #1 romance on Amazon UK. You can read an excerpt from Here Comes Trouble on my website:

http://www.erinkern.webs.com


----------



## Miriam Minger

Enjoy the 4th of July weekend, everyone! And don't forget to curl up for an hour or two with a good book. 

**99 cents for a limited time, my romantic thriller RIPPED APART**



**Free at Amazon, A HINT OF RAPTURE, a Scottish Highlands historical romance**



Miriam Minger


----------



## JennaAnderson

Well... if you are looking for something new - how about brand spanking new?!

Off Leash was just released. Wow, my first ebook in almost two years.

It's a silly novella about a gal, cute farmer, a couple of dogs, and maybe even a goat. 

Enjoy!



~ Jenna


----------



## Lisa Scott

JennaAnderson said:


> Well... if you are looking for something new - how about brand spanking new?!
> 
> Off Leash was just released. Wow, my first ebook in almost two years.
> 
> It's a silly novella about a gal, cute farmer, a couple of dogs, and maybe even a goat.
> 
> Enjoy!


Congrats! Cute cover! Good luck with it.


----------



## Chicki

Miriam Minger said:


> Enjoy the 4th of July weekend, everyone! And don't forget to curl up for an hour or two with a good book.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Getting ready to do that right now, Miriam. 

Wishing everyone a fantastic weekend!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## NW_ReaderGal

Two good fast action-packed romances for summer reading by indie romance and mystery author Pamela Beason:

*SHAKEN* - Contemporary romantic suspense. When Terry Langston ran Langston Green, the plant nursery sailed along like a well-run ship. When Elisa has takes over after her father's sudden death, she feels more like the captain of the Titanic. First there's vandalism, then an earthquake, then arson. And now a handsome insurance investigator thinks she's behind all the destruction. Will she have to get killed to prove him wrong? On sale in July for only 99 cents! http://tinyurl.com/42q5e4r

*CALL OF THE JAGUAR* - Romantic adventure novella. On Rachel McCarthy's 40th birthday, trading her cheating husband for a dashing former lover seems like a brilliant idea. But her plane is shot down, she and her pilot are chased through the jungle by armed men, and now it looks like she and her intrepid pilot might not survive her mid-life crisis. Only 99 cents right now. http://tinyurl.com/3grxnsh


----------



## Doug Lance

Call for submissions from eFiction Magazine -- http://efictionmag.submishmash.com

We've been lacking in romance stories the past few months. Send us your best!


----------



## DDScott

TGIF, Y'All!!!

I'm "tagging" more of my fave Indie Romance Novelists this evening!

I've now also tagged:

Chicki Brown x3 books

Erin Kern x1

Judith Leger x1

Tiphanie Thomas x1

For those of you new to tagging - either as authors or readers - here's the scoop:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0.html

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/tag-youre-it

Tag...you're it!!!

Happy Reading and Tagging!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Sorry to anyone who's already seen me post this elsewhere but I just had to share here too. I received an email from Coffee Time Romance reviewer Laurie who said my ebook Honor Bound was awarded the CTRR (Coffee Time Reviewer's Recommend Award). She went on to say this award "recognizes outstanding writing styles in all book types and genres. Your book has received this award because I feel it is above and beyond a 5 Cup Rating." To say I'm thrilled is an understatement. There is a blog post about it at the Coffee Time Romance blog: http://coffeetimeromance.com/CoffeeThoughts/ And this book is still only 99 cents!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

For a spooky, sweet summer read try my new release: *A Haunting Affair * 
_Contemporary Paranormal Romantic Suspense w/Gothic overtones.
$2.99 Kindle, Nook, Smashwords_

http://www.amazon.com/A-Haunting-Affair-ebook/dp/B0058JE6JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309570879&sr=1-1

Ex-cop Sam Tyler's death bed promise to solve the cold case murder of his friend's wife has him working hand in hand with sexy Emma Bishop, a psychic with a shady past. Neither expects the case to go hot, or passion to reach flash point between them. With a killer drawing a target on them, and vengeful spirits gathering to make the living pay for past sins, love and truth will be put to the ultimate test.


----------



## 25803

CJ: So very cool about the CTRR award!!  Congratulations


----------



## Miriam Minger

CJArcher said:


> Sorry to anyone who's already seen me post this elsewhere but I just had to share here too. I received an email from Coffee Time Romance reviewer Laurie who said my ebook Honor Bound was awarded the CTRR (Coffee Time Reviewer's Recommend Award). She went on to say this award "recognizes outstanding writing styles in all book types and genres. Your book has received this award because I feel it is above and beyond a 5 Cup Rating." To say I'm thrilled is an understatement. There is a blog post about it at the Coffee Time Romance blog: http://coffeetimeromance.com/CoffeeThoughts/ And this book is still only 99 cents!


So cool!! Congrats, CJ!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Penang

Hello!

I thought I'd drop in and introduce myself here. I'm a big romance reader and my debut novel, Songbird is a YA Romance.

*Songbird*: There are defining moments in life when everything changes. For Dani Mays, it was the day she witnessed her father kill her brother. Now seventeen years-old, she still hasn't put it behind her. After Jace's death, she bounced between her alcoholic mother and foster homes, until she found a permanent place. And a reason to want to stay: Reece Tyler. He's her best friend, yet Dani wants more from Reece. Faced with losing Reece, Dani struggles to define his place in her life and escape the influence her memories of her brother's death have over her choices. Even as she weaves the pieces of her heart back together, the past becomes more than a memory when a former foster brother reappears and Dani begins receiving threatening phone calls.

 Ang


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Congrats, CJ! That's awesome and well deserved. 

DD, thanks for the tag! I hit you back too.

Happy 4th to you all! Hope it's a blast.

Tiph


----------



## Chicki

DDScott said:


> TGIF, Y'All!!!
> 
> I'm "tagging" more of my fave Indie Romance Novelists this evening!
> 
> I've now also tagged:
> 
> Chicki Brown x3 books


Thanks so much, DD! I haven't gotten back to tagging this week yet, because I'm trying to get my manuscript to the editor for my August release. Will continue ...

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Chicki

CJArcher said:


> I received an email from Coffee Time Romance reviewer Laurie who said my ebook Honor Bound was awarded the CTRR (Coffee Time Reviewer's Recommend Award).


That's fabulous, CJ! Congrats!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> Sorry to anyone who's already seen me post this elsewhere but I just had to share here too. I received an email from Coffee Time Romance reviewer Laurie who said my ebook Honor Bound was awarded the CTRR (Coffee Time Reviewer's Recommend Award). She went on to say this award "recognizes outstanding writing styles in all book types and genres. Your book has received this award because I feel it is above and beyond a 5 Cup Rating." To say I'm thrilled is an understatement. There is a blog post about it at the Coffee Time Romance blog: http://coffeetimeromance.com/CoffeeThoughts/ And this book is still only 99 cents!


U Go, Girl!!!

Congrats, C.J.!!! Totally superfab terrific!!!


----------



## DDScott

*Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here - THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy, a lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.*

So here's the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters:

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twist...and now a cozy mystery twist too!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Worlds!

_*P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!*_


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks Kathy, Miriam, Tiph, Chicki and DD. To say I was thrilled is an understatement.  Having worked away for years with only crit partners, contest judges and an agent seeing my stories, it's nice to find out that readers like them too.  I think you never really know until you put them "out there".

Welcome to Ang and Ursula with your books. I hope you sell bucket loads.


----------



## LucieSimone

Chicki said:


> Lucie, your cover looks a lot like mine for HOLLYWOOD SWINGING! Did you ever read this about the Hollywood sign? http://www.salon.com/books/2011/05/09/hollywood_sign_leo_braudy
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Author of
> _*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ
> Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


Hi Chicki,
I had not read that article. Thanks for posting. I see the sign every day from my apartment, and I must admit, I love it. It also has a small role in my novel.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Penang said:


> Hello!
> 
> I thought I'd drop in and introduce myself here. I'm a big romance reader and my debut novel, Songbird is a YA Romance.
> 
> *Songbird*: There are defining moments in life when everything changes. For Dani Mays, it was the day she witnessed her father kill her brother. Now seventeen years-old, she still hasn't put it behind her. After Jace's death, she bounced between her alcoholic mother and foster homes, until she found a permanent place. And a reason to want to stay: Reece Tyler. He's her best friend, yet Dani wants more from Reece. Faced with losing Reece, Dani struggles to define his place in her life and escape the influence her memories of her brother's death have over her choices. Even as she weaves the pieces of her heart back together, the past becomes more than a memory when a former foster brother reappears and Dani begins receiving threatening phone calls.
> 
> Ang


Love your title, cover, and book description! Best of luck with Songbird.

Miriam Minger


----------



## djgross

CJArcher said:


> Sorry to anyone who's already seen me post this elsewhere but I just had to share here too. I received an email from Coffee Time Romance reviewer Laurie who said my ebook Honor Bound was awarded the CTRR (Coffee Time Reviewer's Recommend Award). She went on to say this award "recognizes outstanding writing styles in all book types and genres. Your book has received this award because I feel it is above and beyond a 5 Cup Rating." To say I'm thrilled is an understatement. There is a blog post about it at the Coffee Time Romance blog: http://coffeetimeromance.com/CoffeeThoughts/ And this book is still only 99 cents!


Congratulations on your CTRR award!!! Coffee Time Romance has a ton of active readers and I hope many of them buy Honor Bound!

Happy 4th!

DJ


----------



## Tess St John

Congrats, CJ!!

My second book just released. _*Don't Let It Show*_. (see my siggy for Amazon link).

Can love survive secrets, lies, and murder?

Attorney Gail Martin's life can't get any worse. Her client has been convicted, her law license suspended, and her inbox inundated with a strange riddle. But things start looking up when a handsome cop saves her from the press.

Undercover FBI agent Sam Newton is in Houston to catch drug dealing cops while pretending to be one. His identity must be kept top secret, but his attraction to Gail can't be concealed or ignored. He's tried, repeatedly.

As their love deepens, Gail confides she doesn't believe the man in jail for her mother's murder is guilty. She and Sam investigate her mother's case, hitting nothing but dead ends. When tragedy strikes, Gail is left with only the email riddle, which leads her on a deadly quest for the truth about her mother's life and death-if she can stay alive long enough to solve it.


----------



## Kalicokat

CJArcher said:


> Thanks Kathy, Miriam, Tiph, Chicki and DD. To say I was thrilled is an understatement. Having worked away for years with only crit partners, contest judges and an agent seeing my stories, it's nice to find out that readers like them too. I think you never really know until you put them "out there".
> 
> Welcome to Ang and Ursula with your books. I hope you sell bucket loads.


Congrats CJ, I didn't read through all these posts but i saw about you wining the award that is fantastic! As a reader who bought you books i agree with the comments the reviewer sent you. I enjoyed Honor Bound and Kiss of Ash and look forward to more of your books!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello Everyone--

I just read through two pages of posts to catch up. Too many new people to list--but HELLO and GLAD YOU ARE HERE! I'm going to get a piece of paper and jot down the new titles to sample.

CJ ARCHER--Congrats on your Award from Coffee Time! Your hard work is paying off. Fabulous news!

I've been working on my Christmas book. So nice to write something new. I'm sitting in my backyard surrounded by the birdies singing and filling up yellow sheets of paper.

Yes, that Chris Smith at Week in Rewind has been giving us some nice exposure. I'm putting a portion of royalties back into advertising at high traffic sites. I think my Facebook friends are getting pretty sick of my self-promotions. I'd love to be "discovered" by some influential site or person, but until then, I just keep plugging away.

My Sample Sunday Excerpt is from:









She didn't mean to get his elderly mother drunk! Read a fun scene at Author's Den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=56205

Love you muchly,
Dana


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Hi to all the newbies!
> 
> Congrats, CJ - that is soooooooo fab!
> 
> Lurrving your books, DeeDee. I just know I'm going to lurrrrrve the new one!
> 
> Have a fab weekend!


Aw-shucks, Sibel! I'm big-time blushing...and Happy Dancin' too!

I'm over the moon you're luuuvvvin' my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!

Cheers and Happy Reading!!!


----------



## DDScott

Happy #SampleSunday !!!

*Here's a Sneak Peek at all my romantic comedy, Bootscootin' Books Characters gettin' "cozy" as in cozy mystery cozy with THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries  *

http://www.ddscott.com/thug_excerpt.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' RomCom & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

I've been away for a few weeks, so I'm trying to catch up. 

Congrats to all who've had good news lately! 

In June, I passed the first 1,000 copies sold on Her Own Best Enemy since its release in mid-March. I'm looking forward to the next 1,000. Still working hard to get my novella released--it's the shortest thing I've ever written, it shouldn't be this hard to call it done!


----------



## Chicki

Does everyone stick to posting their book promos on this thread, or do you also post elsewhere on Kindleboards?

It seems each time I put up a promo on another thread, I get yelled at.

Can anybody give me some hints.

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*HOLLYWOOD SWINGING*_
Kindle - http://amzn.to/migzZJ 
Nook - http://bit.ly/kx0ihv


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> Does everyone stick to posting their book promos on this thread, or do you also post elsewhere on Kindleboards?
> 
> It seems each time I put up a promo on another thread, I get yelled at.
> 
> Can anybody give me some hints.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chicki Brown


I think we're entitled to one thread per book with a once-a-week post unless someone responds. Ed Patterson is very methodical about the way he consistently posts per each of his books. He's one of the Pioneers around here. He just went over 12,000 sales overall. Anyway, I've sort of followed his lead. However, I got tired of posting for my five books. So, I have one thread for my comedies, one thread for my spiritual books and I post a lot over here.

We're not supposed to promote in some else's thread unless invited. (I think)

They keep a keen eye out for when we fudge the rules!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Dana. Where to you post them at. Is the Book Bazaar the only place where promos are allowed?

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## CJArcher

Kalicokat said:


> Congrats CJ, I didn't read through all these posts but i saw about you wining the award that is fantastic! As a reader who bought you books i agree with the comments the reviewer sent you. I enjoyed Honor Bound and Kiss of Ash and look forward to more of your books!


Thanks, Kalicokat! I'm so glad you enjoyed them. And a big thanks to everyone else for your congrats.



Dana Taylor said:


> Yes, that Chris Smith at Week in Rewind has been giving us some nice exposure. I'm putting a portion of royalties back into advertising at high traffic sites. I think my Facebook friends are getting pretty sick of my self-promotions. I'd love to be "discovered" by some influential site or person, but until then, I just keep plugging away.


Let us know how your efforts go, Dana. I'm struggling to find those avenues too. My mantra of late is "it's a marathon, not a sprint." 

Happy 4th of July to all the Americans.


----------



## janwarburton

Hi,
I'm an indie novelist from the UK and I'm completely new to this... so bear with me please . 
My new cross-genre, romantic, mystery novel The Secrethas recently gone live on Amazon Kindle UK and US. 

The Secret is a contemporary, romantic novel with a murder twist, that will keep you guessing till the very end.
James Stirling, ambitious travel journalist, returns to London from the Far East. His future looks promising with a TV contract lined up. But endeavours to re-kindle his love affair with ex girlfriend, Ellie, are failing. When he becomes implicated in a murder, things go even more awry.
Fran Walker is riding high. Successful interior designer and presenter of her own reality TV show, she has always harboured a secret passion for James. As Ellie's best friend, this causes complications. During the murder investigation, James stays with Fran and romance develops, but their newfound happiness is soon threatened. Beautician, and dieting fanatic, Ellie Mathews, is an enigma. What is drawing her away from her beloved London to Dorset? Can true love triumph, and will dark secrets and an elusive killer ultimately be exposed?
*First two chapters can be sampled free. Do please check it out... you won't be disappointed .
Best wishes 
Jan Warburton 
The Secret


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> Thanks, Dana. Where to you post them at. Is the Book Bazaar the only place where promos are allowed?
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Yes, we're only allowed to actively promote in the Book Bazaar. However, someone else can go into the Book Corner and tout your work. In the Writer's Cafe you can post some good news or some questions, but not just blatant promotion.

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Happy Fourth of July. I've got a houseful of guests coming, so I better make this fast!

First, welcome Jan--we love our Brit writers!

Okay, I have commissioned a new book cover for "Princess Robin," and I've decided I need a new title also. The story is a twist of the Robin Hood legend. Robin is feisty secret daughter of Richard the Lion-Heart, fighting injustice until Richard returns. Lots of adventure, comedy & romance. It won several RWA contests before I was published. I need something with power and want something short. So far my top pick is: REBELLIOUS

I'd love some reactions or suggestions.

Have a fabulous day!

(Sibel Hodge--I loved "The Fashion Police" and will write up an enthusiastic review and post it everywhere--very soon!)

Love you muchly--

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> Happy Fourth of July. I've got a houseful of guests coming, so I better make this fast!
> 
> First, welcome Jan--we love our Brit writers!
> 
> Okay, I have commissioned a new book cover for "Princess Robin," and I've decided I need a new title also. The story is a twist of the Robin Hood legend. Robin is feisty secret daughter of Richard the Lion-Heart, fighting injustice until Richard returns. Lots of adventure, comedy & romance. It won several RWA contests before I was published. I need something with power and want something short. So far my top pick is: REBELLIOUS
> 
> I'd love some reactions or suggestions.
> 
> Have a fabulous day!
> 
> (Sibel Hodge--I loved "The Fashion Police" and will write up an enthusiastic review and post it everywhere--very soon!)
> 
> Love you muchly--
> 
> Dana


Hi Dana! I wonder if it might be a good idea to keep "princess" in the title? What about Rebel Princess? I think people like reading about princesses, and maybe even search them out on amazon. Just a thought.  Good luck with the changes!


----------



## Lisa Scott

So, I've been thinking about reaching out to active romance reviewers on amazon and inquiring if they'd like to read and review my new short story collection.  (no reviews so far, and I think it's so hard to sell a book without reviews.)

Has anyone tried this tactic before?  I wouldn't have thought of it if someone else hadn't mentioned it on another board.

I'd love to hear how this worked out if anyone else tried it.


----------



## BELINDA BUCHANAN

Thank you Dana for giving us the opportunity to promote our books here.

After All Is Said And Done

Nobody wakes up one morning and decides that today is the day they are going to cheat on their spouse. When the opportunity presents itself however, it ultimately becomes a choice. And that choice, whether good or bad, can have irrevocable consequences.

Ethan and Jessica Harrington are doctors who work alongside fellow doctors Gavin and Sarah Williams. After Jessica has an affair with Gavin, their lives are thrown into turmoil as they deal with the aftermath and subsequent fallout.
For the better part of a year the four of them have been working to piece their marriages back together. Sarah and Gavin are still reeling from a devastating miscarriage, while Jessica and Ethan are hesitantly looking forward to the birth of their first child.
Sarah's hopes are immediately shattered when she learns how far Gavin's infidelity has gone. Suddenly thrown into an unwanted independence she fights to find her way.
Jessica struggles to repair her marriage to Ethan as they become parents. But when Ethan, a borderline alcoholic, learns a dark secret, his world steadily begins to crumble. His drinking, fueled by this discovery slowly engulfs him. Jessica's love for him is only matched by her fear of his temper. With his marriage now in pieces and his sanity questionable, Ethan struggles to come to terms with his alcoholism and face his past.
Theirs is a story of the tremendous amount of love some people have for one another, regardless of the pain that is sometimes inflicted.


----------



## Vanessa Kelly

Hi!

I've got a baseball romance just out under my pen name of VK Sykes. I think that would count as a summer romance, since it stars the boys of summer! It's called Hardball, and here's what it's about:

After years of hard work and keeping her nose firmly to the grindstone, Dr. Holly Bell has finally achieved her dream: a position as a pediatric surgeon at a prestigious teaching hospital. Children's lives rest in her skilled hands. That means total dedication to her work and her patients without letting anything or anyone get in the way. And a hot affair with a superstar athlete is most definitely getting in Holly's way.

Nate Carter, star pitcher for the Philadelphia Patriots, has the world in the palm of his baseball glove. He's at the height of his game, a west coast team is about to lure him with even greater riches, and the most gorgeous women in town are in full pursuit. Nate has everything he wants, or at least he thinks he does, until he meets the beautiful and brainy Dr. Holly Bell. He's totally up for a hot affair, and Holly turns out to be the hottest.

But will Holly be willing to play his game? When the lovely doctor starts changing the rules, Nate realizes he just might be playing for keeps.

*Hardball * is a fun, very sexy read, which I think might be perfect for a summer day. Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

The first two in the *Unforgettable: Write Your Story* series are 99 cents on Kindle.

_*Through Hazel Eyes*_ won Honorable Mention at the 2009 New York Book Festival in Romance. It's a suspense romance/chicklit.

_*Through Hazel Eyes*_ is a journey of life through the eyes of Madison Ragnar, a high school English teacher who is struggling to recover from an emotionally abusive relationship. Madison s speckled view of the world is seen through her troubled students, a fellow teacher, an intriguing man who enters her life, and a haunting past. Yet everything comes into focus when she learns to trust in herself for the first time in thirty years.

Madison discovers that the most commanding role played throughout our lives is fate. There are times when we embrace it, times when we curse it, and always times when we are blinded by it. As a result of blinding fate, Madison s past catches up to her, and with the help of her students, she learns why a mockingbird is worthier than a diamond ring.
Because the iris is the tunnel to our souls, this is where we look in others to find unspoken answers. It is the whites of our eyes that hold our sacred secrets, and knowing that the iris will divulge all, the white remains pure. Madison Ragnar, _*Through Hazel Eyes*_.

_*The Universe is My Sugar Daddy*_ has all of the elements of despair, love, transition, and inspiration. Written as a fictional Law of Attraction, this novel showcases the power of positive thinking, with an emphasis on journal writing as a tool to connect with one's inner power. Whether a believer in the Law of Attraction or not, The Universe is My Sugar Daddy takes readers on a journey of love, rebirth, and faith. In The Universe is My Sugar Daddy, Samantha quits her job the day after her boyfriend breaks up with her. The havoc of these two events launches the beginning of Samantha's new life. In reflecting upon how she ended up in her reality of being alone and unemployed, and based on the advice of her therapist, Samantha plops herself down in a coffee shop with a stack of her old journals. She rereads them, and after revisiting lost loves and failed career attempts Samantha's emotional energy is tapped. When the shock of her depressing life wears off, Samantha picks up a new journal and titles it her Positive Journal. Along with disciplining herself to only write positive thoughts and ideas in her new journal, she returns daily to the coffee shop to write her novel...finally working toward her goal of being a writer. Samantha's life transforms from one of despair and loss to hope and gain as she now pens only positive thoughts in her journal. Her daily visits to the coffee shop lead to creating her life as a writer and finding true love over lattes.

Buy both on Kindle for just 99 cents each. http://www.amazon.com/Heather-Hummel/e/B002BLQK4Q/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## 28612

Surprise! (At least it's a surprise to me. ) ALMOST A BRIDE is still on sale for 99 cents at Kindle. Here's the link:

​
I've changed the price to $2.99 everywhere. No idea how long Amazon will keep the 99-cent sale.

Get it for 99 cents while you can!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> Happy Fourth of July. I've got a houseful of guests coming, so I better make this fast!
> 
> First, welcome Jan--we love our Brit writers!
> 
> Okay, I have commissioned a new book cover for "Princess Robin," and I've decided I need a new title also. The story is a twist of the Robin Hood legend. Robin is feisty secret daughter of Richard the Lion-Heart, fighting injustice until Richard returns. Lots of adventure, comedy & romance. It won several RWA contests before I was published. I need something with power and want something short. So far my top pick is: REBELLIOUS
> 
> I'd love some reactions or suggestions.
> 
> Have a fabulous day!
> 
> (Sibel Hodge--I loved "The Fashion Police" and will write up an enthusiastic review and post it everywhere--very soon!)
> 
> Love you muchly--
> 
> Dana


Dana --- How 'bout --- "Robin...Princess of Thieves"? With some quirky, funny LOL cover... That Robin Hood Princess angle is just too good not to play-up in your title somehow.

And speaking of luuuvvving books by our Thread Mates, not only am I a huge Sibel Hodge Amber Fox Mystery Fan, but I happened to just finish your AIN'T LOVE GRAND, Dana, and you will be getting your very own enthusiastic, 5-Star Review tomorrow too!!! I already gave Sibel a 5-Star too!!! U both rock!!!

Cheers Y'All!!!


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> So, I've been thinking about reaching out to active romance reviewers on amazon and inquiring if they'd like to read and review my new short story collection. (no reviews so far, and I think it's so hard to sell a book without reviews.)
> 
> Has anyone tried this tactic before? I wouldn't have thought of it if someone else hadn't mentioned it on another board.
> 
> I'd love to hear how this worked out if anyone else tried it.


Lisa...

I'm going to start using Book Rooster, owned and run by the superfab people of BookLending.

Here's the link:

http://www.bookrooster.com


----------



## DDScott

Ohhh yeahhhh!!!

Talk about a 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in D. D. Scott-ville...

*I just got notified that THUG GUARD  is The Frugal eReader's Monday's Three "Under One" Pick!!! *

Thank U sooo very much, Elizabeth!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/04/mondays-three-under-nine-under-five-under-one-7411/

Drinks are on me tonight, Y'All!!!


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Yes, we're only allowed to actively promote in the Book Bazaar. However, someone else can go into the Book Corner and tout your work. In the Writer's Cafe you can post some good news or some questions, but not just blatant promotion.
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana! I was afraid to post anywhere else, because I always manage to get in trouble on these boards ... 

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Rebecca Carlton

Hello everyone. I wanted to stop by and list the info for my debut novel Formula Rx:17. The book has thriller/suspense elements to it, but the strongest element by far is the love triangle that unfolds and changes direction throughout the novel.

Book description: Geric is lured by Dalis to a remote island to practice medicine until his license is reinstated. Upon arrival, Dalis reveals that Geric must erase memories and personal identities from abducted women or face his own demise. While Geric bides his time until an opportunity arises to escape, he is presented with a patient that is resistant to treatment but manages to catch Dalis' eye.

Livia's life is spared with the mindset that her immunity is the key to developing an alternate therapy for other resistant women. She serves as Geric's medical assistant while enduring the aggressive advances of Dalis. The stress of their living conditions proves to be too difficult when the consequence of their reckless behavior triggers a deadline to escape. A deadline that will expose their transgressions&#8230;and cost them their lives.


----------



## Lisa Scott

DDScott said:


> Lisa...
> 
> I'm going to start using Book Rooster, owned and run by the superfab people of BookLending.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.bookrooster.com


Thanks DD. I read about that on Konrath's blog. Do you think it matters to potential buyers that these reviews will say "reviewer received a free review copy of this book?" I know it's better than no review at all, just wondering if you think that has any effect at all. Let us know how it works out for you. I may consider it as well, although they're booking all the way out to the end of august.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

I hope ya'll had a happy, safe Fourth. My cat, Buddy, is glad all the fireworks are over.

@Welcome Vaness, Belinda & Heather!  Heather--I'm a Law of Attraction sort of gal myself--so I'll have to check it out
@Patricia--that is a bargain that should be snapped up!

@Lisa. The whole business of getting reviews is a challenge. When I see books with 35 reviews that say "Amazing!" all posted the first week of publication I think the author is part of a really active writing group. Those reviews do sell books. One thing you might consider is issuing free coupons through Smashwords with a gentle request for reviews. When I did that, there were about a dozen takers and a few reviews from that. You might post it here with the specific request to write reviews. You might also do that at Facebook.

I know I'm a little frustrated with my having only four reviews of "Ever-Flowing Streams" because people e-mail me privately to tell me the book meant a lot to them, but they don't write a review. But that one will find its audience over the course of time.

RE: "Princess Robin" title-- I'm still wrestling. "Princess of Thieves" coveys the message, but has been done. Sigh. I hope the cover designer is inspired to greatness. 


@DD--congrats of the "Frugal E feature and THANKS for reading and reviewing ALG.

Off to work on my Christmas story.

Dana


----------



## BellaStreet

Reposting because now all my books are free! If you enjoy sci-fi lite and time travel romance, check out my titles at Smashwords and use the coupon code at checkout SSWSF.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/bellastreet


----------



## EC Sheedy

I'm just getting my slow-moving feet wet on the Kindle Boards, so I just started a thread for my contemporary romance, ONE TOUGH COOKIE. I hope it's okay to mention it here, too. I think as a summer romance novel--being set on the sunny coast of Spain's Costa del Sol, it's a definite contender. 



And WOW, have I got a lot of reading to do on this thread!

EC Sheedy
http://www.ecsheedy.com


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks DD. I read about that on Konrath's blog. Do you think it matters to potential buyers that these reviews will say "reviewer received a free review copy of this book?" I know it's better than no review at all, just wondering if you think that has any effect at all. Let us know how it works out for you. I may consider it as well, although they're booking all the way out to the end of august.


I don't think that will matter, Lisa, because most all review sites require you to provide them with a free copy of your book.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I love this thread. I'm new to ebook originals, although I have three romantic suspenses out by a small publishing company, THE GHOST SHIP, is my first as the publisher. It new this summer and on sale for .99 for a limited period of time. 

TGS is a romantic suspense, a love story where the heroine and hero encounter obstacles most of us don't before we realize that love is the most powerful thing on earth.

Here's a little bit about the book:

What if you could go back to 1921 and climb aboard a great five-masted schooner on her maiden voyage?
You’d be a witness to history; you’d be on her decks when her keel smashed into an Outer Banks shoal. You’d get to know the villains who caused the tragedy. Was it pirates, Russians, rumrunners? Or something else?
Would you dare?
Ann Gavrion did and her life was never the same.
The history:
One cold, foggy morning in January, 1921, a five-masted schooner in full sail plowed into Diamond Shoal in the infamous Graveyard of the Atlantic. Known to history as The Ghost Ship, her officers and crew were not on board and their bodies never washed ashore. The only living thing on board was a six-toed cat. Also, her anchors and lifeboats were missing. Six agencies investigated the mystery, but it was never solved.
The novel:
Ninety years later, Ann Gavrion travels to Cape Hatteras to get over the loss of her fiancé in an airplane crash. She meets the enigmatic, yet charming, Lawrence Curator on the beach.
Behind her she hears the cries of villagers. “Shipwreck!”
A surfman runs up and shouts that the missing schooner, her sails set, is aground on the shoal. Ann recognizes the enormous ship from a photograph she’d seen the night before.
So begins her journey back to 1921 with the man the Navy sent to investigate the grounding of the great ship.
When Lawrence and Ann solve the mystery, Ann must return to her world. On the very beach where she’d begun her voyage with Lawrence, she meets his great-grandson, Rod. Exhausted, wet, she spills an account of her fabulous sea adventure. He calls her a charlatan and accuses her of using his famous ancestor to write a first person account of the tragedy for her magazine. 
How many times, how many ways, must she prove that her voyage was real to Rod and the unbelievers of the world?


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks Dana and DD!  Good suggestions. There's always someone around these parts ready to help and offer advice.


----------



## DianaHunter

Yep! *Timeless Love* just went live on the Kindle. This is a collection of four sweet romance short stories (not my usual genre!). In fact, I debated about publishing them under a different name, but then decided my readers could handle the fact that I can write lots of different types of stories. I shouldn't sell them short. I did, however, make a title bar on the cover that very clearly states "Sweet Romance" so they know what they're getting.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7QNG8


----------



## gabriellebisset

Thank you, Dana! I have a novella out now, Vampire Dreams, and a second one ready to release next week, Love's Master. Both are set in Victorian England. Vampire Dreams is obviously paranormal  but Love's Master is an historical with a little twist of light BDSM (nothing serious). Vampire Dreams is priced at $0.99. For a taste of the story, here's the blurb:

Homeless and without any family, Arden Stephens must live on the streets of mid 19th century London, never a safe place for a young woman. One night, as she is running for her life from an attacker, she is rescued by Brandon Ridley and offered a place in his home as his maid. Brandon is enchanted by Arden from the moment they meet, but just as she has secrets, so too does he. A vampire hundreds of years old, he yearns for the companionship she can give him. But for that he must make her one of his kind.

Nightly, he visits her in her sleep, preparing her for the night he will finally make her his own. For Arden, the wanton dreams she has about her handsome employer seduce her and each day when she wakes up, she finds herself more drawn to him. But love and desire aren't enough for Brandon to sire her. He must first obtain the approval of his maker, an ancient vampire named Vasilije who has thwarted his chance for happiness before.

But if Brandon can convince him, he may finally find the love he's been without for centuries.



Gabrielle Bisset
*http://gbisset.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Christy Hayes

Thanks to D.D. Scott at WG2E, I found this thread and am posting about my five romantic women's fiction books.
Angle of Incidence--When Gwen Perry's husband's secret past threatens her sanity, she steals away to Colorado for the summer with an old friend whose greatest desire is Gwen.

Misconception--When Pace Kelly discovers she's pregnant three years after her husband's vasectomy, their lives are turned inside out.

Heart of Glass--When journalist Kate Donovan is sent to profile the building and architectural firm of her first and only love, she returns to the South Carolina Low Country to face the demons she left behind.

Shoe Strings--Shoe designer Angelita Barros heads to the mountains of North Carolina where she finds resisting the tempting Jesse Bloodworth as difficult as maneuvering small town life in her custom-made stilettos.

Dodge the Bullet--Sarah Woodward is alone with her two young sons on a dilapidated ranch she's determined to get up and running with or without the help of sexy stranger, A.J. Dodge.


----------



## djgross

Hope everyone had a great 4th!

Romance Junkies Book Club is featuring Stolen Justice this month. If you haven't come across the Romance Junkies Book Club before, they are a very active group of several thousand romance readers. The group is run from a Yahoo loop and membership is open to all readers.

Here is the link to the page featuring Stolen Justice: http://groups.yahoo.com/adultconf?dest=%2Fgroup%2FRomanceJunkiesReaders%2F

DJ


----------



## elainerc

Greetings! I have 5 summer romances on Kindle:

DESIGNING WOMAN, SPECIAL DELIVERY, VIDEO VIXEN, CALCULATED RISK and the newest LADY BE BAD should be popping up any hour.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=elaine+raco+chase&x=0&y=0

All were #1 bestsellers in their print editions; and all have been updated with expanded and new scenes and a bit of erotica!

Hope you enjoy...Elaine Raco Chase


----------



## DDScott

Christy Hayes said:


> Thanks to D.D. Scott at WG2E, I found this thread and am posting about my five romantic women's fiction books.
> Angle of Incidence--When Gwen Perry's husband's secret past threatens her sanity, she steals away to Colorado for the summer with an old friend whose greatest desire is Gwen.
> 
> Misconception--When Pace Kelly discovers she's pregnant three years after her husband's vasectomy, their lives are turned inside out.
> 
> Heart of Glass--When journalist Kate Donovan is sent to profile the building and architectural firm of her first and only love, she returns to the South Carolina Low Country to face the demons she left behind.
> 
> Shoe Strings--Shoe designer Angelita Barros heads to the mountains of North Carolina where she finds resisting the tempting Jesse Bloodworth as difficult as maneuvering small town life in her custom-made stilettos.
> 
> Dodge the Bullet--Sarah Woodward is alone with her two young sons on a dilapidated ranch she's determined to get up and running with or without the help of sexy stranger, A.J. Dodge.


WooHooooooooo and a big 'ole welcome to you, Christy!!!


----------



## DDScott

*Did y'all know that our superfab Tonya Kappes' book - CARPE BEAD'EM - is currently holding strong at #3 on Amazon's Movers & Shakers List?!*

WooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

And super congrats, Tonya!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab


----------



## Atunah

Holy Moly you guys are prolific   

. Hard to keep up reading this thread. 
I am more of a Historical Romance type reader so I been adding some indy books into the pile of my Trad. books. 
I read Tess St. Johns "Second Chances" recently and it was really great. 
I read Gertie's further back already and I just purchased "Honor Bound" by CJ Archer and plan on reading it soon. 

Its possible I am forgetting someone right now, don't take it personally if I do, I am reading my brain cells out and my to read lists, yes plural, are growing by the day. I am going to need a spreadsheet to keep up with the lists in addition to the spreadsheets I already have for stuff already read.   

I need an intervention.


----------



## Tony Richards

[/IMG]
Not a novel exactly, but is anybody up for some short stories? TOUCHED BY MAGIC: HUMAN DRAMAS IN THE PARANORMAL WORLD has four. In 'Hanako from Miyazaki,' a Western businessman meets a Japanese girl during a rainstorm and falls for her, only for her to disappear when the rain stops. The story is set both in Tokyo and the town of Miyazaki on the southmost island of Japan, Kyushu. In 'Seeing,' a young woman in London finds that she can see through other people's eyes. 'After the Storm' is set on the island of Penang, Malaysia, and divides its time between a couple in the modern day and another couple from the War years, whose lives become mysteriously linked. And in 'The Tappleworth Angel,' the appearance of a supernatural figure on the Devon moors begins to affect a couple's marriage.

Like all my work on Kindle, the book is only $0.99. http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards

I should have added the cover and a direct link to the above post. Hey, I'm new to this!
Touched by Magic: Human Dramas in the Paranormal World


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all!

@ Tony--nice to see a man here once in a while. Glad to meet you!

This morning I posted an excerpt from Donna Fasano's lastest release RETURN OF THE RUNAWAY BRIDE on my Author's Den blog site. Donna has written over 30 novels and sold over 3.5 million.



You can read a bit of the fun Prologue here: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=56248

I'm happy to report that Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is currently #1 Most Popular Romance Book at Author's Den.

Stay cool!
Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm happy to report that Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is currently #1 Most Popular Romance Book at Author's Den.


Fantastic, Dana! Major congrats!!

And welcome to all the newcomers to a most wonderful thread. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Alisha

Thanks for starting this thread! 

i have a couple of .99 romance novels. If you're trying to beat the heat this summer, dive into Circle City, Alaska where the Wolfen have lived happily for 1500 years. Circle City: Lord of the Wolfen is a full length paranormal romance. 

If you enjoy fantasy time travel, snag The Hour Glass Witch! 

Happy Summer!


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I need an intervention.


But not before you've read Honor Bound 

Just to echo Atunah - you guys are super prolific. I went away for a few days and didn't get on KB much, now I'm back and checking out this thread and WOW! So many newbies. Indie romance authors rock.

Dana - that's amazing! THere must be a lot of romance stories over there too so to be #1 is fab!

I just got the most awesome review for A Secret Life from The Romance Reviews. I don't like to toot my own horn but this review was very nice:

"I had heard some great things about C.J. Archer's work lately, so I was looking forward to the chance to review this book. And, to my surprise and pleasure, everything I heard from her vivid characters to her excellent storytelling skills were completely, 100% true." http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=2572 Unfortunately they still have the old cover up but hopefully they'll change it soon.

Now I'll slink away with my blushes and maybe a glass of red wine


----------



## Theresaragan

wow, lots of great books to read over the summer. I need to start reading faster. 

Sibel, I have three of your books in my TBR and I've started Fourteen Days Later and I am loving it so far.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

Just popping into say hello. The parrots have found the neighbor's pecan tree. Such a rukus!

@DD--thanks for the "Ain't Love Grand?" review. You are the tops!

@CJ--congrats on the great review. I have to mail a copy of "Devil Moon" to someone in Australia that won a contest. Hope it doesn't cost a fortune.

Here's a conumdrum. Used copies of "Devil Moon" are being listed for for the ridiculous starting price of $98 on Amazon. I've probably got about 50 copies in my closet. I've been giving them away through contests. Now, I don't believe anyone would pay me $100 for one of these books, but it feels sort of stupid to just give them away when I see other people thinking they can charge and make an outrageous profit on my books. But having them sit in the dark closet doesn't seem right either. Not really asking for suggestions, just showing what can happen in this crazy biz.

Also, Amazon has messed up my description of "Ain't Love Grand?" that readers see on Kindle. Instead of the, in my opinion, more polished version I would like, they have somehow uploaded the backcover of the original paperback version from 2005 that reads more like a letter and looks stupid on Kindle. So far, they have not been able to fix this. This happened about two weeks ago and I've seen the sales numbers drop. I wouldn't buy it either from that weird description. Sigh. But, ever the optimist, I'm sure there is some cosmic force that will turn this lemon into lemonade!


Have a lovely day--

Dana


----------



## DDScott

*Today, on my grog The Naked Hero, we're sharing our Summer Reading Lists!!!*

C'mon over and join us!!!

You'll see tons of our Thread Members on everyones' lists!!!

Then comment for us with your own superfab Indie Romance Novelists faves...

Here's the scoop:

http://thenakedhero.com/d-d-scotts-summer-reading-list

Happy Summer Reading!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

The special price for my romantic thriller RIPPED APART is going to jump from 99 cents to $2.99 at any time on Kindle so grab your bargain copy for a great weekend read!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Lost, alone, and adrift in a sea devoid of any reviews, indie writer Lisa Scott is offering free smashwords coupons to the first five folks who might like to read the sweet, funny romances in her Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories collection.  You'll giggle, you'll sigh, and I think you'll enjoy the loose thread that ties them all together and wraps up in a fun bow at the end.

If you're interested, PM me and I'll send along a coupon.

(I hope it's kosher to make such an offer here.)


Hope everyone has plans for a great weekend with time for lots of reading and writing.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Does anyone else find it odd that Danielle Steel would have an ad for her new book on this site? It's not like she needs to advertise. Sales slipping maybe? Nah.

Joyce


----------



## Lisa Scott

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Danielle Steel would have an ad for her new book on this site? It's not like she needs to advertise. Sales slipping maybe? Nah.
> 
> Joyce


I was absolutely thinking the same thing!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all,

Great to see everyone doing well!

Congrats CJ on another great review. I'll be posting your Spotlight on my site next Tuesday! Excited about it.

My week has been pretty good. Besides doing some holiday shopping , I received one of my best reviews for Heart Stealer.

I thought I'd share:

A good romance novel makes you believe love is possible despite life's difficult circumstances. It is built around real people trying to be extraordinary because they want something larger than life - love, and not just any love, but one worth fighting for because it does come only once in a lifetime.

Kayla Denton and Randall Rowe didn't start out being extraordinary, but through the love they had for each other, and the forgiveness and trust they showed each other and others, they became the stuff of dreams. The characters of Kayla and Randall were fully developed. There was absolutely nothing shallow or incomplete in their development, but what made them so much more complete was the cast around them, and how they all connected to each other. Tiphanie Thomas understood that the love between two people is so often understood through all the people that have touched their worlds, parents, friends, old loves, and finally each other.

It wasn't just the characters that worked in this book; it was the attention to setting. Set in a small town this story overflowed with small town goodness, a scene that often contrasted the Hollywood life. It made you look past the movie star glitter and into sweetness of that which is a familiar solid unmoving greatness; you can wake up to each and every day. And with unmoving greatness, you often find heart pounding love scenes that can scorch the very hairs off the back of your neck - I know it did mine. So if you read Heart Stealer - be prepared to have your heart stolen, your passion for love ignited, and a tear stained face, yeah, I cried, and I don't cry easily. Thank you, Tiphanie Thomas for a powerful unforgettable love story. I highly recommend this book.

http://goodbookalert.blogspot.com/2011/07/5-stars-for-heart-stealer.html

Happy reading and happy Friday!!!

Tiph


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Miriam Minger said:


> The special price for my romantic thriller RIPPED APART is going to jump from 99 cents to $2.99 at any time on Kindle so grab your bargain copy for a great weekend read!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


I have to snag this! I love a good romantic thriller, and this one sounds awesome. 

Best of luck for many, many sales!


----------



## Ann Herrick

I'm pretty sure I have not posted on this link before, but with there being 83 pages and stopping to read about so many other great sound summer romances, I couldn't swear to it! 

Mine is _How to Survive a Summer Romance (or Two)_ [see sign line].

It's a story about the impact of lust, love, hormones, memories, and relationships for Kaysie, her mother, and her younger sister, when the family vacations for a month, and summer romances take center stage .

"Can Kaysie have a summer romance with Troy and still remain true to Brian? After all, Brian did tell her to have a fling or two while she was on vacation! But what happens when feelings and hormones collide? Can Kaysie trust her heart to stay on track? And how is she going to keep an eye on her mother and Troy's father--who just happens to be Mom's former summer romance? How did fun in the summer sun get so complicated, anyway?"

This is a fun-summer-in-the-sun read, and if you've ever been to Lake Winnepisaukee in New Hampshire, you'll recognize the setting.


----------



## DDScott

Ann Herrick said:


> I'm pretty sure I have not posted on this link before, but with there being 83 pages and stopping to read about so many other great sound summer romances, I couldn't swear to it!
> 
> Mine is _How to Survive a Summer Romance (or Two)_ [see sign line].
> 
> It's a story about the impact of lust, love, hormones, memories, and relationships for Kaysie, her mother, and her younger sister, when the family vacations for a month, and summer romances take center stage .
> 
> "Can Kaysie have a summer romance with Troy and still remain true to Brian? After all, Brian did tell her to have a fling or two while she was on vacation! But what happens when feelings and hormones collide? Can Kaysie trust her heart to stay on track? And how is she going to keep an eye on her mother and Troy's father--who just happens to be Mom's former summer romance? How did fun in the summer sun get so complicated, anyway?"
> 
> This is a fun-summer-in-the-sun read, and if you've ever been to Lake Winnepisaukee in New Hampshire, you'll recognize the setting.


Welcome to our thread, Ann, and welcome to all our other new members too!!!

TGIF and tons of superfab reading wishes to y'all for the weekend!!!

I'm just starting our wonderful Kathy Carmichael's Kissing Kelli...and wow am I luuuvvvin' it!!! Great stuff, Kathy!!!

Whatchy'all readin'?


----------



## KOwrites

It's been a fabulous week. I got two five-star ratings on Amazon. One for_ Seeing Julia_ and the other for _Not To Us_. It is just so uplifting to have complete strangers take the time to read and rate your books. Woo hoo!!! Envision Reese Witherspoon in Legally Blonde when she gets the internship and screams, "Yes!!!" That's me this week.

Oh and I also did the interview with Kindle Author here: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/kindle-author-interview-katherine-owen.html

Not too shabby, if I do say so myself. 

Katherine


----------



## CJArcher

Katherine Owen said:


> It's been a fabulous week. I got two five-star ratings on Amazon. One for_ Seeing Julia_ and the other for _Not To Us_. It is just so uplifting to have complete strangers take the time to read and rate your books.


Fantastic, Katherine! So much great news on here.

Tiph - can't wait to see the feature. Let me know when it's up.

Miriam, your thriller looks great. Good luck with it. How are you finding switching genres?


----------



## KOwrites

CJArcher said:


> Fantastic, Katherine! So much great news on here.
> 
> Tiph - can't wait to see the feature. Let me know when it's up.
> 
> Miriam, your thriller looks great. Good luck with it. How are you finding switching genres?


Thank you!


----------



## Ann Herrick

DDScott said:


> Welcome to our thread, Ann, and welcome to all our other new members too!!!
> 
> TGIF and tons of superfab reading wishes to y'all for the weekend!!!
> 
> I'm just starting our wonderful Kathy Carmichael's Kissing Kelli...and wow am I luuuvvvin' it!!! Great stuff, Kathy!!!
> 
> Whatchy'all readin'?


Thanks for the welcome! I'm reading _The Lighter Side of Life and Death_, which isn't exactly a summer romance, but it's a fairly new YA.


----------



## Miriam Minger

CJArcher said:


> Miriam, your thriller looks great. Good luck with it. How are you finding switching genres?




Thanks, CJ! Not switching genres, just going to write lots of different things.  Mix it up, have fun, surprise myself and my readers. All under the name Miriam Minger.


----------



## abbey_macinnis

Best of luck to you, Miriam.  How cool that you're mixing it up. Keep on amixin. 
Abbey
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005BUXRJA


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks, CJ! Not switching genres, just going to write lots of different things.  Mix it up, have fun, surprise myself and my readers. All under the name Miriam Minger.


I love that! It's great to be able to write in different romance sub-genres all under the 1 name. Most publishers wouldn't like it. I hope to be able to do it down the track when I need a break from historicals


----------



## Chicki

Did any of you see these? http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jul/08/romance-fiction-sex-life

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/01/claim-romantic-novels-unbalance-readers

SMH ...

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

Regarding "switching genres"--I think it is a real consideration. Readers have come to expect a certain sameness to authors writing within a genre box. Harlequin has built their corporation on building all those those lines that their readers have come to expect. As Indies we are blowing the walls off the boxes and it's going to take some time for the trained readership to adapt a new paradigm.

Personally, I need the creative freedom to write without consideration to word count, genre rules and all the rest. You might as well shoot me as ask me to write the same sort of book over and over. I respect writers who can keep in their genre and yet manage to think up fresh stories. In the old business model they were the super stars. I'm hoping another model is rising that will allow authors to "switch it up" and still keep loyal readers.

@Chicki--I read that article about readers getting unreal expectations from romance novels. Personally, I've picked up some good tips!

@DeeDee Scott--Thanks a gazillion for the great review of "Ain't Love Grand?"~

Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## VDouglas

Thanks for asking, Dana! I've got five, a lovely fantasy romance - *Not Magic Enough *- that's getting wonderful reviews on Amazon...








For Delae, a lonely landholder on the edge of the Kingdoms, a frantic knock at the door on a stromy winter's night brings more than a cry for help.
After centuries of war Elves have little contact with the race of men, but Dorovan can't bring himself to ride past those so obviously in need. Especially the small woman so determined to right the overturned wagon.
One small act, with enormous consequences. Not Magic Enough is a tale of love and honor, duty and determination.

This review is from: Not Magic Enough (The Coming Storm) (Kindle Edition)
Valerie Douglas writes a beautiful, moving story that crosses the boundaries of race (Elf and human), class and time. Love conquers all in her world and it is a beautiful sight to behold. Very well written, her attention to detail draws you into the world she's created and leaves you there in the middle of everything until the final words. Very beautifully done!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RJ44MA

And the* Millersburg Quartet* series - *Irish Fling, Dirty Politics, Director's Cut and Two Up*








At a crossroads in her life and career, orphaned Alli Dearborn had always been the smart one. With near perfect recall, she accomplished a lot in a very short time. A meteoric rise led to an equally meteoric fall. With her life and career in shambles, she goes in search of her mother's roots in Ireland. Lost, she offers handsome Aidan O'Connell a lift from his broken-down car and she gains an impromptu tour guide. But is Aidan only looking for a brief Irish Fling?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058ZVXY4








Cam Kenyon has come home a different woman than the one that left. Always the sensible one, she's now a competent and respected psychologist. Now, if she could only apply that confidence to Noah Denton, her old high school crush, and the current candidate for District Attorney. It seems that not everything has changed.
When his political opponents resort to dirty politics, Cam can't stand idly by. Throwing her support behind Noah resurrects an old nemesis, though, and puts both her and Noah in danger.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005318DNW








Once the golden boy in Hollywood, Jack Tyler's life and career are on the skids. Struggling to find some direction, a visit to an old friend brings him to Millersburg, and the community theater group there. He's fighting his demons hoping to rediscover his roots, his love of theater, through them.
He also discovers schoolteacher Molly Brighton.
Molly, though, wants no part of the sexy new director. He's too handsome, too charming, too dangerous to her heart.
The attraction is difficult to ignore, especially when aided by Jack's old friend, an unrepentant matchmaker with reasons of his own for bringing them together.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058KRLVS








Jesse Chamberlain, sculptor, motorcyclist, has always been the wild child among her friends. Her friends Alli, Cam and Molly have been the closest she has to family. 
For novelist Mitch Donovan, whose world has been turned upside down by heartbreak and grief, she's just the thing to pull him out of writer's block and the tailspin he's been suffering. The announcement of a possible new M. J. Donovan novel, though, brings a 'fan' out of hiding. What the 'fan' doesn't count on is Jesse.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052UX55K


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi all--
> 
> @Chicki--I read that article about readers getting unreal expectations from romance novels. Personally, I've picked up some good tips!
> 
> Dana


Dana, the article was totally ridiculous! Did you read the fans' responses?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/jun/01/claim-romantic-novels-unbalance-readers

Don't mess with romance readers!

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## VDouglas

Saw the post about romance reading making readers unbalanced - had to add this latest one. Apparently romance reading is hazardous to our health...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/07/romance-novels-health_n_892620.html


----------



## Chicki

VDouglas said:


> Saw the post about romance reading making readers unbalanced - had to add this latest one. Apparently romance reading is hazardous to our health...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/07/romance-novels-health_n_892620.html


I read that one too. This ridiculous study used books that were 15 years old and older. It even included historicals. Who used condoms back in the 1600's?
Give me a break ...

Chicki Brown
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## ljcharles

Thanks for asking!

The first two books in my Gemini Women Trilogy released in June.

Both The Knowing and The Calling are paranormal romantic adventures with a touch of humor.

*The Knowing:* Not everyone can stay sane watching murder through the eyes of the killer, feeling him kill. She's Haitian, born from love, raised with strength. She can stop the visions if she stops the killer, but his secrets threaten to destroy her world. Which one will survive?

*The Calling: * The dead talk to her. Some would call it a gift. She's a retired police detective, and he's a by-the-book FBI agent with a leak in his department. Connected by a terrorist and a murder victim, they partner up-strictly business-until her Grandmamma is abducted and she's forced to face the truth about her past.

L. j. Charles


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> I love that! It's great to be able to write in different romance sub-genres all under the 1 name. Most publishers wouldn't like it. I hope to be able to do it down the track when I need a break from historicals


Wavin' atchya, CJ!

I also do a superfab fun, mash-up of genres I call "Cross-Pollination"...and wow are my readers and fans luuuvvvin' it!!!

Here's the scoop:

*Cross-Pollination: Getting Sales Mileage Outta Your Characters Across Genres*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,54191.0.html


----------



## Dana Taylor

Welcome Valerie and L.J. (and all the other new people),

We're heading into Sample Sunday. Who has some samples posted where people can read them?

You can read an excerpt and reviews of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" at Author's Den

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=42009


----------



## CJArcher

Welcome all the new romance writers to our fab corner of KB. This is a nice supportive community of like-minded individuals.

Dana - great excerpt!

I have a #samplesunday excerpt up at my blog for A Secret Desire which will be released soon. http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> We're heading into Sample Sunday. Who has some samples posted where people can read them?


I have a Six Sentence Sunday excerpt for my upcoming release posted here:

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/07/six-sentence-sunday_10.html

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Ann Herrick

There's a sample of Ho_w to Survive a Summer Romance (or Two)_ right on its amazon page:
http://www.amazon.com/How-Survive-Summer-Romance-ebook/dp/B0054M6ODG/


----------



## DDScott

Happy #SampleSunday, Y'All!

*You can sample all five of my releases anytime on my website!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://www.ddscott.com/books.html

Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...and now James Bond too!!!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!


----------



## karenk105

Romance novels? My favorite thing to read, sappy as I am!  

I would say Aurora Abroad definitely has some romance elements. And I have a regency romance coming soon!


----------



## Tonya

I have a series of three romance novel set in my fictitious town, Grandberry Falls, with the first novel, *The Ladybug Jinx* in the series out!!
And it's hit several bestsellers list on Amazon in the US and UK!!
http://www.amazon.com/Ladybug-Jinx-Grandberry-Falls-ebook/dp/B0055HG1HE/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3


----------



## karenk105

Awesome, Tonya! I hope I might be so lucky one day!


----------



## karenk105

sibelhodge said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy fellow romance authors! Welcome to a new week!
> 
> You can get free promos on this fab site! http://www.mizlovelovesbooks.com/p/free-promo.html
> 
> Just finished Carpe bead'em, Tonya! Will hopefully get my reviews and blog up tomorrow


Wow... all those covers look naughty, naughty, naughty!  Doesn't anyone do sweet romance these days? Or am I screwed?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Tonya--I see your books EVERYWHERE. You are hot!

@Sibel, thanks for the info on the promo sites. Duly noted.

So, I'm still wrestling with new titles for my twist on Robin Hood. What do you think of ROYAL REBEL. I've got another week to make up my mind.

Going to head to the writing cave now.

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

karenk105 said:


> Wow... all those covers look naughty, naughty, naughty!  Doesn't anyone do sweet romance these days? Or am I screwed?


@Karen--I hear you. I was thinking that my cutsy covers would certainly standout in that crowd. Sigh.

Dana


----------



## karenk105

Dana Taylor said:


> @Karen--I hear you. I was thinking that my cutsy covers would certainly standout in that crowd. Sigh.
> 
> Dana


We need more bodice-ripping and man boobs, stat!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> So, I'm still wrestling with new titles for my twist on Robin Hood. What do you think of ROYAL REBEL. I've got another week to make up my mind.


Dana, I like the title ROYAL REBEL. Sounds cool!

Happy Monday to everyone! Especially all the new faces.


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> So, I'm still wrestling with new titles for my twist on Robin Hood. What do you think of ROYAL REBEL. I've got another week to make up my mind.
> 
> Going to head to the writing cave now.
> 
> Dana


I do like Royal Rebel, Dana...can u then subtitle it with something about her being a Robin Hood Princess...I just luuuvvv that element and it's a great, great hook!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @Tonya--I see your books EVERYWHERE. You are hot!
> 
> @Sibel, thanks for the info on the promo sites. Duly noted.
> 
> So, I'm still wrestling with new titles for my twist on Robin Hood. What do you think of ROYAL REBEL. I've got another week to make up my mind.
> 
> Going to head to the writing cave now.
> 
> Dana


I like Royal Rebel, too. What are you thinking about for the cover?


----------



## The Real McCoy

Little Brown are publishing one of my romance novels on Kindle on August 18th. It's actually a saga but such books come under the Romance genre. It's called ANNIE'S LEGACY and it was WH Smiths saga of the month when it was first published in October 2001. I have eight sagas with them and it's the plan to publish one on Kindle every month, coupled with a promotional reprinting of run of all eight books in paperback with new covers. I have two writing hats, one romance one crime. Not sure which hat fits best.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Rachel Schurig

This is such a cool thread! I'm going to have so much fun stuff to read this summer--once I finish the Potter series. Gotta get through it before I see the movie!

I would like to humbly add my brand new book Three Girls and a Baby. It's a fun chick-lit/light romance. I think it makes a good beach read

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All,

I have C.J. Archer as the Romance Spotlight today. Come check her in a very interesting interview out!!! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/romance-spotlight-c-j-archer/1223/

Tiph


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Girls & you few guys--

Lots of people sailing in and out around here. Welcome new comers. "Dam_Good_Publishing" caught my eye.

@ Tonya's guest Blog at DeeDee Scotts Blog is very interesting about agents "Kindle Trolling"!

@ Tiphanie--I liked the feature on CJ.

As for transforming "Princess Robin" into "Royal Rebel," I'm still thinking on it. I have designed all my own covers until now, but I have hired Razzle Dazzle Design to come up with something better.

Today the most wonderful and generous Edie Ramer is featuring  at her website. You can see it here: http://bit.ly/psMdHW

I'm still offering free cross-promotion. I'll post your excerpt up at Authors Den in the blog area. Send me a 200-600 word excerpt, including links, set-up, short bio. I ran one last week for Donna Fasano and it had about 150 hits. email is [email protected]

Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Just had a lovely new 5 star review for my chick lit shorties, How to Dump Your Boyfriend in the Men's Room (and other short stories)! "Well Ms Hodge, you've certainly gone and done it again! A fun little book complete with anecdotes, short stories and don't let's forget the fab chocoholic recipe! Delicious! http://www.amazon.com/review/R ZPI6CICRA4PB/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm ?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0058CX17Y&nodeI D=133140011&tag&linkCode
> 
> And I've given Tonya Kappes a 5 star review for Carpe Bead'em in my Indie Books Reading Challenges - fun with a capital F! http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/review-of-carpe-bead-em-by-tonya-kappes


Cheers to your fab, 5-Star Reviews, both Sibel and Tonya!

Got my martini glass raised to ya!!!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> @ Tonya's guest Blog at DeeDee Scotts Blog is very interesting about agents "Kindle Trolling"!
> 
> As for transforming "Princess Robin" into "Royal Rebel," I'm still thinking on it. I have designed all my own covers until now, but I have hired Razzle Dazzle Design to come up with something better.
> 
> Dana


I can't wait to see your new cover, Dana!

And thanks bunches for The WG2E shout-out!

Here's the link to Tonya's Post on Kindle Trolling:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/kindle-trolling


----------



## Aimee Laine

Hi! I went searching for threads on ratings and came up with this one! Have to give a quick shout out to my book Little White Lies because it JUST released July 1, 2011 on Kindle, EPUB and Paperback in the US, UK, etc. I am sooooo loving this publishing experience. That it's the summer is even more fun because ... well ... it's summer!

I saw the note in the first post(?) about why Indie is so great and I agree! It's about the readers. All I want to do is reach readers. I'm not out to make millions (though, hey, I'd take it if it happened).

I'm trying to find a way to class (genre mixing?) myself right though. I take the paranormal romance 'tag' but I write like a mystery/suspense writer ... releasing little bits of detail all the way through even right up until the end.  So I like to read those too. I'd take any recommendations on good romances with loads of suspense. I love 'em. 

Of course they have to be on Kindle ... as yes, I am a total convert even though my own book is in paperback. 

Aimee


----------



## CJArcher

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have C.J. Archer as the Romance Spotlight today. Come check her in a very interesting interview out!!! http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/romance-spotlight-c-j-archer/1223/
> 
> Tiph


Thanks for featuring me today, Tiph! It's great how you're spotlighting some indie romance authors.



Dana Taylor said:


> As for transforming "Princess Robin" into "Royal Rebel," I'm still thinking on it. I have designed all my own covers until now, but I have hired Razzle Dazzle Design to come up with something better.


Love the new title, Dana. Razzle Dazzle designed my cover for A Secret Life and it's sequel, A Secret Desire, which will be released very soon. Amanda is so talented and I'm sure you'll be pleased with the result.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been jamming on a four book series so I haven't had a lot of time to post. I'm nearly finished with the second book.

Just to give myself a break, I redesigned two of my covers.

Listen to Your Heart



and

Of Love and War



What do you think?


----------



## CJArcher

I really like the cover for Of Love and War, Margaret. Not so sure about Listen To Your Heart though - it might be the pink as I'm not a huge fan of pink. I'll be interested in others opinions too. Love cover talk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks fr the feedback on the covers. I started out with a burgundy for Listen To Your Heart and I don't know how I ended up doing pink.


----------



## DDScott

Wavin' atchya'll and thinkin' it's time to spill the beans on what all we're reading...

I luuuvvv building my Peeps' TBR lists, plus mine, by sharing the books we're currently reading!

So...here it goes...I'm reading...

*Kissing Kelli

by Kathy Carmichael*

http://www.amazon.com/Kissing-Legacy-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B004N627EY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310498542&sr=1-1

and luuuvvvin' it!

Whatchy'all readin' for some Summer-time Super Reads?!

P.S. And if you want some A-mazing Kindle UK Authors to add to your list, c'mon over to my grog The Naked Hero today where we're talkin' about reading across the pond...

http://thenakedhero.com/are-you-ereading-across-the-pond-we-are


----------



## Jane George

This one looks good. The first title in Colleen Gleason's indie series. I haven't read it yet, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi All--

@Margaret--the covers each evoke instant time periods. The question is--did I get it right. At first I thought the time period was the 1920's from the clothing of the couple. But on closer examination, I see the soldier hat down in the corner that makes me think WWI. Because we're looking at such small images on the web, I didn't see the soldier image until I concentrated a moment. My first impression was this is a book with Gatsby feeling to it.

The second cover says World War II England to me.

I like the simplicity and they appear quite poignant.

This week I have friends giving me promotions on their blog sites. Edie Ramer, Karen Cantwell and Donna Fasano are all featuring my books. Links are here:

Donna Fasano http://bit.ly/oPw7vx

Fiction for Dessert [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/oHoqyK[/url]

Dana

Edie Ramer http://bit.ly/psMdHW


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi All--
> 
> This week I have friends giving me promotions on their blog sites. Edie Ramer, Karen Cantwell and Donna Fasano are all featuring my books. Links are here:
> 
> Donna Fasano http://bit.ly/oPw7vx
> 
> Fiction for Dessert [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/oHoqyK[/url]
> 
> Dana
> 
> Edie Ramer http://bit.ly/psMdHW


Congrats, Dana!

I luuuvvv Karen Cantwell's Fiction for Dessert...my Bootscootin' Blahniks was a featured book there too!!!

I'm definitely going to check out these other great blogs as well!

Cheers to great, reader-centric blogs!!! Luuuvvv 'em!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi All--
> 
> @Margaret--the covers each evoke instant time periods. The question is--did I get it right. At first I thought the time period was the 1920's from the clothing of the couple. But on closer examination, I see the soldier hat down in the corner that makes me think WWI. Because we're looking at such small images on the web, I didn't see the soldier image until I concentrated a moment. My first impression was this is a book with Gatsby feeling to it.


Good guess. That's a WW I soldier in the lower corner which is where the book starts (191. Then it jumps to 1922.



> The second cover says World War II England to me.


Not England but right again on the time period. It's about a WW II soldier home on leave.



> I like the simplicity and they appear quite poignant.


Thank you. That's what I was going for.



> This week I have friends giving me promotions on their blog sites. Edie Ramer, Karen Cantwell and Donna Fasano are all featuring my books. Links are here:
> 
> Donna Fasano http://bit.ly/oPw7vx
> 
> Fiction for Dessert [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/oHoqyK[/url]
> 
> Dana
> 
> Edie Ramer http://bit.ly/psMdHW


Congratulations.

I have a sponsorship on BookLending.com this week through KND. It's an itty-bitty posting but I've already seen a good increase in sales. Any time I take a sponsorship, it takes a couple of days to really take off.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Hi! I'm kinda new here. I have 2 paranormal romance full length novels out. Trying to connect with other self-pubbed romance authors to get tips, ideas, likes/dislikes, that sort of thing. Anyone doing really well wanna share some words of wisdom? For my first book I had a lot of review sites give me really good reviews but didn't see it expressed in sales. I've heard the more books the better the sales so I rushed to pump out book 2. I have 7 planned for this series but I don't like rushing so my next probably won't be finished till winter. Other than writing lots of books, what else do you do to get sales? I have a facebook page, twitter, goodreads, all of that. Has anyone found book trailers to be worthwhile? Thanks and I look forward to getting to know more of you.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Hi again, Leia. I have the same problem--lots of good reviews from independent review sites and blogs but no sales. I'd be interested to know what the secret is too.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Hi again, Leia. I have the same problem--lots of good reviews from independent review sites and blogs but no sales. I'd be interested to know what the secret is too.
> 
> Joyce


----------



## KOwrites

LeiaShaw said:


> Hi! I'm kinda new here. I have 2 paranormal romance full length novels out. Trying to connect with other self-pubbed romance authors to get tips, ideas, likes/dislikes, that sort of thing. Anyone doing really well wanna share some words of wisdom? For my first book I had a lot of review sites give me really good reviews but didn't see it expressed in sales. I've heard the more books the better the sales so I rushed to pump out book 2. I have 7 planned for this series but I don't like rushing so my next probably won't be finished till winter. Other than writing lots of books, what else do you do to get sales? I have a facebook page, twitter, goodreads, all of that. Has anyone found book trailers to be worthwhile? Thanks and I look forward to getting to know more of you.
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


I wouldn't classify myself as doing really well, but I'm grateful for every sale I have gotten and every reader who takes the time to respond. I have a few strangers who gave me 5 stars on Amazon, _unsolicited_. My suggestion is to pick up John Locke's book, _How I Sold A Million Ebook In 5 Months_: http://amzn.to/poAgaM His encouragement and methodology is worth the read alone. The other book to read is Kristin Lamb's book, _We Are Not Alone - The Writer's Guide To Social Media_: http://amzn.to/q4chpz Funnily enough, her blog today covers an Indie success story that will encourage you even more: http://warriorwriters.wordpress.com/2011/07/13/we-are-not-alone-an-indie-cinderella-story/

And, I did an interview with Kindle Author that I believe will address some of your concerns here: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/kindle-author-interview-katherine-owen.html It's toward the end of the interview.

And remember, as others have said, _"it's a marathon, not a race."_ (Most likely, J.A. Konrath - who you should _absolutely_ be following: jakonrath.blogspot.com
These are exciting times in the Indie world of self-publishing. Be glad you're here and participating and don't forget to write. 

One more for inspiration--this girl has it going on six ways to Sundays (my expression for coolness factor): http://bit.ly/nUfqXd
_What Does and Doesn't Matter in Self-Publishing_

Now, some of what she says may contradict the others, but I take her advice from a more of philosophical point of view. She's got a wry sense of humor which I love.

Cheers!

Katherine Owen


----------



## LeiaShaw

Kathryn, thanks so much! that's a great start!

Leia


----------



## KOwrites

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Truly some of the attitude of these bloggers is similar to the agents that I have vowed to leave behind. I really do think there is a point where the number of reviews counts more than who reviewed it. Truly.

I am focusing upon garnering the readers via my blog, Twitter, Facebook, Goodreads, Shelfari, Kindle.Amazon.com. Did you know that you can highlight your book passages and share that on kindle.amazon.com? Do you know how powerful that is?

I had a message last night from a woman on Goodreads who sent me a message to let me know she'd just finished the book, Seeing Julia, and LOVED IT (her words). How nice is it getting a message like that? Being accessible and expressing gratitude will go a long way I think. That's my focus anyway.

That's what it's all about for me. Also, Kris Rusch talks about this very thing in her post where she states that maybe you only sell 3 books in a month and the next month you sell six and so on. The point being that as your good book gets talked about, the readers find it. Here's the link:http://kriswrites.com/2011/07/06/the-business-rusch-slush-pile-truths/  It's midway through her post.

Her husband is Dean Wesley Smith who I also really really enjoy.

Okay, I'm done...


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Thanks Katherine!  That is great information and very encouraging.  Appreciate the links!


----------



## KOwrites

Well, as you can tell, I've been putting a lot of thought into marketing and strategy this week. Here's another blog that has interesting points about cross marketing beyond genre. I write women's fiction kind of dark stuff with a bit of humor to balance it out. It doesn't fit romance, it doesn't fit Chick Lit or Hen Lit. It's a little avant garde with first person present tense (editors don't like, but readers seem to love it). So, this article really opened up my mind to expanding my base of readers. It's something to think about if you struggle to find your readers or feel like you're being single-threaded to one shelf of virtual bookstore. You don't have to be. That's the point. I mean YA kind of takes everything over, but what is a young adult? Many of my readers are in their early twenties; should I be expanding my reach to those readers. I have some H.S. girls on Twitter that have taken an interest in Seeing Julia and have thought about positioning for those YA readers. Why not?

Here's the link to Deborah Riley Magnus's blog: http://rileymagnus.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/author-success-series-cross-marketing-locating-your-alternative-markets/

I know. I know. You don't see me here for over a week and then I flit in and hog the thread. Stopping.

KO


----------



## HeidiHall

Welcome to KB, Leia! I'll preach patience and perseverance... It might take awhile, but don't give up. That's all, I might preach, but I have zero actual wisdom . 

Katherine, great links! Thanks!!!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

No!!!  Don't stop, Katherine!  This is great info so just keep hogging away.


----------



## KOwrites

Here's another little ditty of info. I'm not particularly fond of KB. I can't exactly attribute sales from here, but I get a good sense of what's going on every once in a while. Christopher Smith with Weekinrewind.com has a good gig going. He will help you with a giveaway. He's fast and fair. I will consider promoting there because he shares his web site stats openly.

Twitter. I just started this a month or so ago. It's sucks away your time because frankly it's fascinating. I use Tweet-deck and Tweet Adder (this is $ but Google for a 20% coupon). These programs allow you to keep up. Tweet-adder allows you to literally search for followers who are tweeting about whatever: summer beach reads, Nicholas Sparks, et al. Who is your target audience? You can find them on Twitter using Tweet-adder. Who do you write like? You can find those readers on Twitter. It's amazing. These two programs can help you do that. I've met up with other writers who do the #1K1hr (1000 words in an hour) you tweet your start time and write. It's fabulous and instills some discipline when you need it. You can build your reach pretty quickly. Follow Kristen Lamb's advice about 20% book selling and the rest is participation. It's just a great reach-out to others. I sold 27 books in one day that I _know_ I can be attribute to Twitter. (Not John Locke's numbers, by any means, but nicely done with a few tweets at the right time).

All this wisdom came from Michael Hicks. See his web site for information about Twitter. He takes you through step-by-step.
http://authormichaelhicks.com/marketing-tips-for-self-published-authors-using-twitter-effectively-part-4/

It's a little bit like bee keeping, but more fun.

You can find me on twitter @katherineowen01

Cheers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katherine Owen said:


> Here's another little ditty of info. I'm not particularly fond of KB. I can't exactly attribute sales from here, but I get a good sense of what's going on every once in a while. Christopher Smith with Weekinrewind.com has a good gig going. He will help you with a giveaway. He's fast and fair. I will consider promoting there because he shares his web site stats openly.
> 
> Twitter. I just started this a month or so ago. It's sucks away your time because frankly it's fascinating. I use Tweet-deck and Tweet Adder (this is $ but Google for a 20% coupon). These programs allow you to keep up. Tweet-adder allows you to literally search for followers who are tweeting about whatever: summer beach reads, Nicholas Sparks, et al. Who is your target audience? You can find them on Twitter using Tweet-adder. Who do you write like? You can find those readers on Twitter. It's amazing. These two programs can help you do that. I've met up with other writers who do the #1K1hr (1000 words in an hour) you tweet your start time and write. It's fabulous and instills some discipline when you need it. You can build your reach pretty quickly. Follow Kristen Lamb's advice about 20% book selling and the rest is participation. It's just a great reach-out to others. I sold 27 books in one day that I _know_ I can be attribute to Twitter. (Not John Locke's numbers, by any means, but nicely done with a few tweets at the right time).
> 
> All this wisdom came from Michael Hicks. See his web site for information about Twitter. He takes you through step-by-step.
> http://authormichaelhicks.com/marketing-tips-for-self-published-authors-using-twitter-effectively-part-4/
> 
> It's a little bit like bee keeping, but more fun.
> 
> You can find me on twitter @katherineowen01
> 
> Cheers!


Mike attributes most of his sales to Twitter and he's really tearing up the charts. I was a beta reader for Season of the Harvest and I told him it was going to be his breakout book. It certainly has been. SotH has carried his In Her Name series (another fabulous read) right along with it.


----------



## KOwrites

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mike attributes most of his sales to Twitter and he's really tearing up the charts. I was a beta reader for Season of the Harvest and I told him it was going to be his breakout book. It certainly has been. SotH has carried his In Her Name series (another fabulous read) right along with it.


See? So cool! I noticed he changed his website handle from K...Warrior something to his name. Kristen Lamb is big on this. Must use your real name, so readers can find you.

Okay, I'll stop. Going. going. Here I go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katherine Owen said:


> See? So cool! I noticed he changed his website handle from K...Warrior something to his name. Kristen Lamb is big on this. Must use your real name, so readers can find you.
> 
> Okay, I'll stop. Going. going. Here I go.


Kreelan Warrior which was from IHN. I don't care for sci fi all that much but that was a can't put down series.

Mike also gives step by step directions for getting Amazon to put your book up for free.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for all the fantastic info, Katherine!  

I've been lying a bit low getting several collections of my books together to debut soon, but I've been keeping an eye on you guys!  

So much energy, fun, and enthusiasm in this group!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Lots of great advice, Katherine, thanks for posting. I'm going to check out some of those blogs tonight when I have more time. Sometimes promotion can seem overwhelming, like now when I have a new book out - lol.

Here's the blurb for A Secret Desire (Book 2 of The Lord Hawkesbury's Players series). It's the last of this 2-book series (why do I only seem to be able to write 2 books in a series - does 2 books even comprise a series?). Since we were discussing covers here the other day, if anyone is interested you can see the cover in my sig.

Falling in love just became the greatest scandal in Shakespearean London.

Cold, ruthless Lord Warhurst needs to distance himself from scandal if he's to marry an heiress and save his decaying estate. But with his unwed sister pregnant and his father's past indiscretions still haunting Leo, scandal threatens to erupt in an explosive way. Especially when he begins to desire strong-willed and low-born Alice Croft, the seamstress to Lord Hawkesbury's Players and the woman helping him spy on his sister's lover. If anyone finds out, Leo's chance of marrying well will be ruined.

However the scandal will be nothing compared to what happens when Alice cracks through the hard shell around his heart. Because how can Leo afford to love a woman who only wants him for the fortune she thinks he possesses?


----------



## Tara Maya

Katherine Owen said:


> I wouldn't classify myself as doing really well, but I'm grateful for every sale I have gotten and every reader who takes the time to respond. I have a few strangers who gave me 5 stars on Amazon, _unsolicited_. My suggestion is to pick up John Locke's book, _How I Sold A Million Ebook In 5 Months_: http://amzn.to/poAgaM His encouragement and methodology is worth the read alone. The other book to read is Kristin Lamb's book, _We Are Not Alone - The Writer's Guide To Social Media_: http://amzn.to/q4chpz Funnily enough, her blog today covers an Indie success story that will encourage you even more: http://warriorwriters.wordpress.com/2011/07/13/we-are-not-alone-an-indie-cinderella-story/
> 
> And, I did an interview with Kindle Author that I believe will address some of your concerns here: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/kindle-author-interview-katherine-owen.html It's toward the end of the interview.
> 
> And remember, as others have said, _"it's a marathon, not a race."_ (Most likely, J.A. Konrath - who you should _absolutely_ be following: jakonrath.blogspot.com
> These are exciting times in the Indie world of self-publishing. Be glad you're here and participating and don't forget to write.
> 
> One more for inspiration--this girl has it going on six ways to Sundays (my expression for coolness factor): http://bit.ly/nUfqXd
> _What Does and Doesn't Matter in Self-Publishing_


Katherine, thanks for all those great links!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Katherine Owen said:


> Here's another little ditty of info. I'm not particularly fond of KB. I can't exactly attribute sales from here, but I get a good sense of what's going on every once in a while. Christopher Smith with Weekinrewind.com has a good gig going. He will help you with a giveaway. He's fast and fair. I will consider promoting there because he shares his web site stats openly.
> 
> Twitter. I just started this a month or so ago. It's sucks away your time because frankly it's fascinating. I use Tweet-deck and Tweet Adder (this is $ but Google for a 20% coupon). These programs allow you to keep up. Tweet-adder allows you to literally search for followers who are tweeting about whatever: summer beach reads, Nicholas Sparks, et al. Who is your target audience? You can find them on Twitter using Tweet-adder. Who do you write like? You can find those readers on Twitter. It's amazing. These two programs can help you do that. I've met up with other writers who do the #1K1hr (1000 words in an hour) you tweet your start time and write. It's fabulous and instills some discipline when you need it. You can build your reach pretty quickly. Follow Kristen Lamb's advice about 20% book selling and the rest is participation. It's just a great reach-out to others. I sold 27 books in one day that I _know_ I can be attribute to Twitter. (Not John Locke's numbers, by any means, but nicely done with a few tweets at the right time).
> 
> All this wisdom came from Michael Hicks. See his web site for information about Twitter. He takes you through step-by-step.
> http://authormichaelhicks.com/marketing-tips-for-self-published-authors-using-twitter-effectively-part-4/
> 
> It's a little bit like bee keeping, but more fun.
> 
> You can find me on twitter @katherineowen01
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks so much for sharing this. When you do find someone you think would be interested in your writing, do you just follow them, or do you say, hey I'm a romance writer? I'm just not sure about the etiquette involved when you find people in your target group. (I just joined twitter yesterday and don't "get it" yet. I'm @ReadLisaScott if anyone wants to find me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this. When you do find someone you think would be interested in your writing, do you just follow them, or do you say, hey I'm a romance writer? I'm just not sure about the etiquette involved when you find people in your target group. (I just joined twitter yesterday and don't "get it" yet. I'm @ReadLisaScott if anyone wants to find me.


First you have to build followers which is easier than you think. Building quality followers is a whole 'nother story. You'll start weeding out when you reach 2K followers because of twitter restrictions on your follow:follower ratio.

If someone follows, follow back unless you see right off they are a sleazebag. Check out their tweets. When you follow, stay on the page for a few seconds and you'll see two more @ recommendations pop up. Pick one and follow. The same thing will happen again so keep going until twitter stops you. A lot of those people will follow you back. It helps to put some of these people into lists. I have authors, kbauthors, dance, sytycd, celebrities, etc. It's easier to keep up that way. I check kbauthors and authors a couple of times a day and retweet a few people. Sometimes I'll retweet a promo, sometimes a good quote, sometimes a blog.

The important thing is to engage people in conversation. Hashtags are very good for this. I have some of my interests in my profile, "I'm a confirmed Gleek and dance fanatic." When my favorite shows come on, I'll discuss using hashtags such as #sytycd #glee #gleeproject. I've picked up some followers that way, too.

Start slow on the book promos. Here's a sample of what I do.

"good premise & well-developed characters" #99cents http://www.tinyurl.com/charity-kb #historicalromance #kindle #nook #sony #kobo #ipad

@mentions is your best friend. Check it several times a day to see if someone has tweeted you so you can respond.

And read Mike Hicks blog about tweeting. He's done very, very well. Go back a few posts and you'll see the link.


----------



## KOwrites

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> First you have to build followers which is easier than you think. Building quality followers is a whole 'nother story. You'll start weeding out when you reach 2K followers because of twitter restrictions on your follow:follower ratio.
> 
> If someone follows, follow back unless you see right off they are a sleazebag. Check out their tweets. When you follow, stay on the page for a few seconds and you'll see two more @ recommendations pop up. Pick one and follow. The same thing will happen again so keep going until twitter stops you. A lot of those people will follow you back. It helps to put some of these people into lists. I have authors, kbauthors, dance, sytycd, celebrities, etc. It's easier to keep up that way. I check kbauthors and authors a couple of times a day and retweet a few people. Sometimes I'll retweet a promo, sometimes a good quote, sometimes a blog.
> 
> The important thing is to engage people in conversation. Hashtags are very good for this. I have some of my interests in my profile, "I'm a confirmed Gleek and dance fanatic." When my favorite shows come on, I'll discuss using hashtags such as #sytycd #glee #gleeproject. I've picked up some followers that way, too.
> 
> Start slow on the book promos. Here's a sample of what I do.
> 
> "good premise & well-developed characters" #99cents http://www.tinyurl.com/charity-kb #historicalromance #kindle #nook #sony #kobo #ipad
> 
> @mentions is your best friend. Check it several times a day to see if someone has tweeted you so you can respond.
> 
> And read Mike Hicks blog about tweeting. He's done very, very well. Go back a few posts and you'll see the link.


Agree with everything stated above, however, that's where Tweetdeck (free) and Tweet-Adder ($) come in. These programs help you keep track of @mentions etc... The biggest thing is to engage. Have a conversation and make sure your profile points to your blog so they can go see what you do. Sometimes, I just tweet "how's your day" and I will get back two or three tweets from followers. Just yesterday, someone on Twitter tweeted: what are you reading? I tweeted I was "slogging through One Day" and that incited a whole conversation. From that tweet, I have a follower who wants me to get back to her and tell her what I thought of the book when I finish. That's how it goes and perhaps I can compare and contrast to my own work. Read the blogs/links I posted yesterday and you'll get the idea.

Have a great day, everyone!

KO


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> First you have to build followers which is easier than you think. Building quality followers is a whole 'nother story. You'll start weeding out when you reach 2K followers because of twitter restrictions on your follow:follower ratio.
> 
> If someone follows, follow back unless you see right off they are a sleazebag. Check out their tweets. When you follow, stay on the page for a few seconds and you'll see two more @ recommendations pop up. Pick one and follow. The same thing will happen again so keep going until twitter stops you. A lot of those people will follow you back. It helps to put some of these people into lists. I have authors, kbauthors, dance, sytycd, celebrities, etc. It's easier to keep up that way. I check kbauthors and authors a couple of times a day and retweet a few people. Sometimes I'll retweet a promo, sometimes a good quote, sometimes a blog.
> 
> The important thing is to engage people in conversation. Hashtags are very good for this. I have some of my interests in my profile, "I'm a confirmed Gleek and dance fanatic." When my favorite shows come on, I'll discuss using hashtags such as #sytycd #glee #gleeproject. I've picked up some followers that way, too.
> 
> Start slow on the book promos. Here's a sample of what I do.
> 
> "good premise & well-developed characters" #99cents http://www.tinyurl.com/charity-kb #historicalromance #kindle #nook #sony #kobo #ipad
> 
> @mentions is your best friend. Check it several times a day to see if someone has tweeted you so you can respond.
> 
> And read Mike Hicks blog about tweeting. He's done very, very well. Go back a few posts and you'll see the link.


Thanks MArgaret. So, if I put people in groups, I can just tweet to that group? Also, I'm not sure about replying. I started following an author yesterday. She tweeted something, I wanted to respond, so I hit reply on her post. But I went to her feed and didn't see my comment there. Did I do it wrong? I hate being so ignorant about stuff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katherine Owen said:


> Agree with everything stated above, however, that's where Tweetdeck (free) and Tweet-Adder ($) come in. These programs help you keep track of @mentions etc... The biggest thing is to engage. Have a conversation and make sure your profile points to your blog so they can go see what you do. Sometimes, I just tweet "how's your day" and I will get back two or three tweets from followers. Just yesterday, someone on Twitter tweeted: what are you reading? I tweeted I was "slogging through One Day" and that incited a whole conversation. From that tweet, I have a follower who wants me to get back to her and tell her what I thought of the book when I finish. That's how it goes and perhaps I can compare and contrast to my own work. Read the blogs/links I posted yesterday and you'll get the idea.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!
> 
> KO


I use hootsuite. I don't know how the others work, but I have four streams set up in mine for what I need to keep up with. @mentions is one of them. I also love it for scheduling tweets. I know the others do the same thing.



Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks MArgaret. So, if I put people in groups, I can just tweet to that group? Also, I'm not sure about replying. I started following an author yesterday. She tweeted something, I wanted to respond, so I hit reply on her post. But I went to her feed and didn't see my comment there. Did I do it wrong? I hate being so ignorant about stuff.


Everybody has to start out at the beginning. I knew absolutely nothing about Twitter when I started. I just stumbled around until I figured out some things.

Whatever you tweet will go to all your followers whether or not they are in a list. I don't put everyone in lists. If I find that some people are retweeting me or mentioning or whatever, pretty consistently, I'll put them in one of my "A" lists. That makes it more likely I'll retweet them.

When you hit reply, a box should pop up with her tweet underneath. Her @ will already be in the box. Type in your reply and hit tweet. Sometimes you have to hit reply twice before the box comes up. Sometimes I'll copy the original tweet into the box if there's room so others can see what we're talking about. It can be very frustrating to come in on the middle of a conversation. Sometimes I won't get a reply to a tweet until hours later and I can't remember what I said in the first place. Hootsuite is good for that. You can pull up the whole conversation. The other apps probably do something similar.

I also use manageflitter.com (recommended by Mike) to keep my follows under control.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tweeted about a little girl that appeared on the original Fame TV series. She's grown up now, of course, but she's an actress and she replied. And bill Cosby's nephew is following me. How cool is that?


----------



## KOwrites

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tweeted about a little girl that appeared on the original Fame TV series. She's grown up now, of course, but she's an actress and she replied. And bill Cosby's nephew is following me. How cool is that?


That is so cool! Agree with what you've said just previously as well. I've got to dash. Oldest needs a ride somewhere and I'm not ready yet. KO


----------



## DDScott

Partying like a Rockstar just took-on an all-new meaning today in D. D. Scott-ville!

Early this morning, I was notified that *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS has been accepted into the new and funtabulous competition...*

_*Indie Author Rockstar*_

Here's the scoop:

http://indieauthorrockstar.com/

Now...u won't see Bootscootin' Blahniks up there yet...but I'll let you know the month I start competing!!!

In the mean time, check out the first six books in the competition...there are some really great books already!!!

Each month, five new books will be added...including the 2nd place winner from the previous month...for a total of six books each month.

Also, each month's Indie Author Rock Star Winner will be featured and promoted during the month following his or her win!!!

How cool is that?!

What a superfab new way to add to your TBR List!!!


----------



## DDScott

Katherine Owen said:


> I wouldn't classify myself as doing really well, but I'm grateful for every sale I have gotten and every reader who takes the time to respond. I have a few strangers who gave me 5 stars on Amazon, _unsolicited_. My suggestion is to pick up John Locke's book, _How I Sold A Million Ebook In 5 Months_: http://amzn.to/poAgaM His encouragement and methodology is worth the read alone. The other book to read is Kristin Lamb's book, _We Are Not Alone - The Writer's Guide To Social Media_: http://amzn.to/q4chpz Funnily enough, her blog today covers an Indie success story that will encourage you even more: http://warriorwriters.wordpress.com/2011/07/13/we-are-not-alone-an-indie-cinderella-story/
> 
> And, I did an interview with Kindle Author that I believe will address some of your concerns here: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/kindle-author-interview-katherine-owen.html It's toward the end of the interview.
> 
> And remember, as others have said, _"it's a marathon, not a race."_ (Most likely, J.A. Konrath - who you should _absolutely_ be following: jakonrath.blogspot.com
> These are exciting times in the Indie world of self-publishing. Be glad you're here and participating and don't forget to write.
> 
> One more for inspiration--this girl has it going on six ways to Sundays (my expression for coolness factor): http://bit.ly/nUfqXd
> _What Does and Doesn't Matter in Self-Publishing_
> 
> Now, some of what she says may contradict the others, but I take her advice from a more of philosophical point of view. She's got a wry sense of humor which I love.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Katherine Owen


These are all terrific suggestions, Katherine!

I'd also invite you, Leia, as well as all our other new thread members too, to c'mon over to my grog *The WG2E - The Writer's Guide to Epublishing - * where we have tons of marketing and promo help and resources straight from the superstars like John Locke who's been on with us twice, and Bob Mayer, and Scott Nicholson too...plus tons more superfab Indie Epub Authors like our very own Sibel Hodge, Karen Cantwell, L.C. Evans, and the list goes on and on...!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com


----------



## abbey_macinnis

I have to give a huge howdie and hello to D.D. and the WG2E. Religiously reading the posts and talking with one of its co-founders and other authors who've taken the leep to self-publish has been instrumental in my decision to self-publish. It's well worth the look. 
Here's a few other blogs I also find interesting.
Dean Wesley Smith
http://www.deanwesleysmith.com/
and his wife's blog or series of blogs called 'The Business Rusch'
Kristine Kathryn Rusch
http://kriswrites.com/
Happy reading.


----------



## jozx7r

Hi folks,

Chasing dragons is a historical romance. The story follows a young man from  the west of Ireland tracing his grandfathers footsteps through Flanders fields in 1914.
He becomes so engrossed in his quest that he falls victim to the cruel twists of fate that thrust him back into that time and into the arms of a mystery woman. A woman he fights to hold onto when he finds himself being pulled back to the present.
A careful study of the era and the hardships endured mixed with the torment of two people fighting to be with each other.
It'll hold you attention and perhaps draw a tear or two.

Joseph M Closkey


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi team--

Wow, some great information here. Thank you, Katherine Owen. I know we all feel we can be "doing better." Margaret is one of the pioneers around here.

Another great Twitter Tip sheet is from Lynn Serafin http://spiritauthors.com/pages/ezine/ezine-2011-06-23.html

@CJ--best wishes on the new release! The promotion marathon begins.

I woke this morning to an angry 1 star review for "Ain't Love Grand?" calling it a "full religious trap." The review came from a man, which I thought was interesting. I don't picture many men reading that book. Anyway, I obviously hit his hot button. I pondered this summer of anger on my blog site today
http://bit.ly/rsZsW9

Been working on my Christmas story and finished the first draft today. It felt really great to be writing again.

Love you muchly--

Dana


----------



## K. A. Jordan

Swallow the Moon by K. A. Jordan on Barnes & Noble.

Swallow the Moon on Smashwords.

Check out Smashwords to see the Summer/Winter deal on this book for July only!

_June called down the moon to find her one true love. A motorcycle from Hell dumped Eric on her doorstep.

An accountant for a failing company, June longs for true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent stripper Cora Cobra.

Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose - someone tries to kill him.

Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now the devil wants his due.

Somebody's going to pay, and pay very soon. Who will it be?

Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?_


----------



## DDScott

abbey_macinnis said:


> I have to give a huge howdie and hello to D.D. and the WG2E. Religiously reading the posts and talking with one of its co-founders and other authors who've taken the leep to self-publish has been instrumental in my decision to self-publish. It's well worth the look.
> 
> Here's a few other blogs I also find interesting.
> Dean Wesley Smith
> http://www.deanwesleysmith.com/
> and his wife's blog or series of blogs called 'The Business Rusch'
> Kristine Kathryn Rusch
> http://kriswrites.com/
> 
> Happy reading.


Well a huge howdie and hello right backatchya, Abbey!

I'm over the moon you're luuuvvvinnn' The WG2E!!!

It's all about helping other writers on their Indie Epub Journey so that we can all treat our readers and fans to great books for great prices!

Y'all rock, and I'm sooo honored to share this incredible journey with u every step of the way!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi team--
> 
> Wow, some great information here. Thank you, Katherine Owen. I know we all feel we can be "doing better." Margaret is one of the pioneers around here.
> 
> Another great Twitter Tip sheet is from Lynn Serafin http://spiritauthors.com/pages/ezine/ezine-2011-06-23.html
> 
> @CJ--best wishes on the new release! The promotion marathon begins.
> 
> I woke this morning to an angry 1 star review for "Ain't Love Grand?" calling it a "full religious trap." The review came from a man, which I thought was interesting. I don't picture many men reading that book. Anyway, I obviously hit his hot button. I pondered this summer of anger on my blog site today
> http://bit.ly/rsZsW9
> 
> Been working on my Christmas story and finished the first draft today. It felt really great to be writing again.
> 
> Love you muchly--
> 
> Dana


Oh, sorry to hear it. Don't let it get you down. I'm sure buyers will see it for what it is. First draft finished! Yay for you. I hate first drafts. I lpve the spiffing it up phase. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Chicki

Hey folks!

Today I'm being interviewed over at http://www.indiereads.net/2011/07/15/interview-with-indie-author-chicki-brown/

Stop by an find out more about me ...

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## DDScott

TGIF, Fellow Indie Romance Novelists!!!

*If you want a hoot of a great read to start off your weekend celebrations...check out my LMAO, Bootscootin' Blahniks Bitch'n Review at Cari Russo's Bitch'n Book Reviews Blog!!!*

I keep tellin' Cari she's got to start writing her own books too...the chick is a stitch and then some!!!

Anyhoo...

I'm over the moon 'cause Cari gave my Bootscootin' Blahniks an 8 outta 10 which means in her world it's "Pretty Darn Bitch'n"!!!

I never thought I'd squeeze my rear-end into a Size 8 anything...so I'm thrilled!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://carirusso.blogspot.com/2011/07/bootscootin-blahniks-by-dd-scott.html

And if you want a great, entertaining as heck review, submit your books to Cari Russo!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> I woke this morning to an angry 1 star review for "Ain't Love Grand?" calling it a "full religious trap." The review came from a man, which I thought was interesting. I don't picture many men reading that book. Anyway, I obviously hit his hot button. I pondered this summer of anger on my blog site today
> http://bit.ly/rsZsW9


@ Dana - You inspired enough passion in a reader for them to write a review and, to me, that is always good. I've had some zingers myself but I keep on rockin'. You do that, too. 

Have a great weekend, everyone! And if you're looking for an edge-of-your-seat suspenseful rollercoaster of a read for this weekend, check out RIPPED APART!



Miriam Minger


----------



## MaryKingsley

I just published _A Summer Folly_, which is a Regency romance set in Brighton during the summer. Great for beach reading.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Busy day, just logged on... to find armfuls of very helpful info. Many thanks Katherine O, DD, and Abbey M for those links, I'll check them out in the morning.

Dana - sorry to hear of your 1* review. Got a 2* for one of mine that really seared for a while, then I looked at all the other 5* reviews and decided someone was out of step... and it wasn't me. Glad you are able to chalk it up to experience on your blog. Wish I had mine at the time. It's the best way to handle it.

Smile and keep writing.

Linda UK


----------



## LeiaShaw

_"I'd also invite you, Leia, as well as all our other new thread members too, to c'mon over to my grog The WG2E - The Writer's Guide to Epublishing - where we have tons of marketing and promo help and resources straight from the superstars like John Locke who's been on with us twice, and Bob Mayer, and Scott Nicholson too...plus tons more superfab Indie Epub Authors like our very own Sibel Hodge, Karen Cantwell, L.C. Evans, and the list goes on and on...!!!"_

Thanks! I'll check it out!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Denise Grover Swank

Hi, all! I'm new to this so I hope I'm doing this correctly! I just published a quirky southern mystery this week that also focuses on a romance. It's got a fun, humorous main character Rose and her hot next door neighbor Joe.

_For Rose Gardner, working at the DMV on a Friday afternoon is bad even before she sees a vision of herself dead. She's had plenty of visions, usually boring ones like someone's toilet's overflowed, but she's never seen one of herself before. When her overbearing momma winds up murdered on her sofa instead, two things are certain: There isn't enough hydrogen peroxide in the state of Arkansas to get that stain out, and Rose is the prime suspect.

Rose realizes she's wasted twenty-four years of living and makes a list on the back of a Wal-Mart receipt: twenty-eight things she wants to accomplish before her vision comes true. She's well on her way with the help of her next door neighbor Joe, who has no trouble teaching Rose the rules of drinking, but won't help with number fifteen-- do more with a man. Joe's new to town, but it doesn't take a vision for Rose to realize he's got plenty secrets of his own.

Somebody thinks Rose has something they want and they'll do anything to get it. Her house is broken into, someone else she knows is murdered, and suddenly, dying a virgin in the Fenton County jail isn't her biggest worry after all.
_


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@K.A. Jordon--love that banner! Really caught my eye.

@Mary, Leia & Denise--welcome! Lots to learn from this busy crew.

Does anyone here use Tweet Deck? Suddenly it won't schedule any future tweets. What's up with that?

If any of you have Sample Sunday going on, feel free to post the links here also.

What's cooking in my world this weekend is being the featured GIVEAWAY at Christopher Smith's WEEK IN REWIND. He's building a solid site there. Check it out and enter to win my spiritual memoir Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me

Find the link here: http://bitly.com/

Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hey all,

I just posted this article on my blog. I'm sure the writers here can relate and it should be helpful to other aspiring writers. 
http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/what-i-wish-id-known-before-publishing/1170/


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> I woke this morning to an angry 1 star review for "Ain't Love Grand?" calling it a "full religious trap." The review came from a man, which I thought was interesting. I don't picture many men reading that book. Anyway, I obviously hit his hot button. I pondered this summer of anger on my blog site today
> http://bit.ly/rsZsW9


Dana, I can't believe someone would write that. I don't get it. I didn't think the book was that religious at all and I think you keep it real. Some people are just mad at life.



Chicki said:


> Today I'm being interviewed over at http://www.indiereads.net/2011/07/15/interview-with-indie-author-chicki-brown/
> 
> Stop by an find out more about me ...


Chicki, I loved the interview and I left a comment.


----------



## CJArcher

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Dana, I can't believe someone would write that. I don't get it. I didn't think the book was that religious at all and I think you keep it real. Some people are just mad at life.


Tiph said it perfectly. Try not to worry about it, Dana. Hard to do I know!



Dana Taylor said:


> If any of you have Sample Sunday going on, feel free to post the links here also.
> 
> What's cooking in my world this weekend is being the featured GIVEAWAY at Christopher Smith's WEEK IN REWIND. He's building a solid site there. Check it out and enter to win my spiritual memoir Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me
> 
> Find the link here: http://bitly.com/


That link didn't work for me, Dana. Do you have another?

#samplesunday - It's Sunday already here in Australia and I have another #ss post up on my blog for A Secret Desire. Would love everyone to drop in if they have time and comment. http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/07/samplesunday-secret-desire-3rd.html


----------



## Ilyria Moon

Swallow is a summer romance, set in a Priory-style rehab facility and afterwards. A rollercoaster ride. 










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047GMHGI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0047GMHGI
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0047GMHGI


----------



## LilianaHart

Woot! Thanks again for this thread. I just released 4 novellas this past Friday, and I'm really excited about them. The MacKenzie Brothers of Surrender, Montana each have their own novella. They've really picked up sales for a slow July, so I'm breathing a sigh of relief  This is the reading order: DANE, THOMAS, RILEY, COOPER.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=mackenzie+brothers+quartet&x=0&y=0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LilianaHart said:


> Woot! Thanks again for this thread. I just released 4 novellas this past Friday, and I'm really excited about them. The MacKenzie Brothers of Surrender, Montana each have their own novella. They've really picked up sales for a slow July, so I'm breathing a sigh of relief  This is the reading order: DANE, THOMAS, RILEY, COOPER.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=mackenzie+brothers+quartet&x=0&y=0


Congratulations and good luck with them.


----------



## DDScott

Happy #SampleSunday, Y'All!!!

My muses are into scones, cupcakes and bbq.

And today's Sample Sunday Sneak Peek gives u a delicious hint at how I let those muse fancies play into my Bootscootin' Books Series!

*For Book Two in my Bootscootin' Books Series - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - think Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet The Fockers.*

http://www.ddscott.com/stomp_excerpt.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' World!!!

Oh...and who else has some #SampleSunday luuuvvv to share?


----------



## Chicki

Here's my Six Sentence Sunday excerpt along with the new cover for my August release.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/07/six-sentence-sunday-and-new-cover.html

I'd really like your comments on the cover before I give the artist final instructions.

Thanks loads!

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## erinkern

Here this weeks Six Sentence Sunday post:

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com

also, I just joined Google + https://plus.google.com/115008045949355950643/about

Anybody else on there? so far it seems like a more confusing version of Facebook. Maybe with time I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  Which kind soul here is going to explain to me how sample sunday works?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I was going to sign up for that Google site but if it's more confusing than FB, I may not. I found FB very frustrating and deactivated my page.

Joyce


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Chicki, I loved the interview and I left a comment.


Thanks, Tiph! Several people said they left comments, but they aren't showing. I don't know why now.

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa Scott said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Which kind soul here is going to explain to me how sample sunday works?


Lisa - #samplesunday is a twitter hashtag event. What authors do is post an excerpt of one of their books or WIP or other piece of writing on their blog then tweet it using the #samplesunday hashtag. Then you find other sample sunday pieces from other writers and retweet their tweets. The idea is to also visit those excerpts and read them, comment on them etc if you have time. There's a #samplesunday thead on KB every week where authors post their tweet and others simply come along and copy and paste that tweet. Here's the example I used this week for mine:

#samplesunday Excerpt from A Secret Desire by @cj_archer bit.ly/oo7N1c Love and scandal in Shakespeare's London #historicalromance

Note the # tags for the genre plus my own twitter handle in there so everyone knows it's from me. And a link of course!

I love participating in #samplesunday. I ALWAYS get a spike in my blog visits. I have 138 views so far for this week's sample. It doesn't always lead to a sale or even a comment but I think it's great exposure.


----------



## PhoenixS

Thanks for all the helpful info! I've been copying links like crazy.

For those who are in withdrawal this summer after the season finale of _Game of Thrones _ and in mourning over the cancellation of _Camelot_, I've got a summer read just for you . It's women's historical fiction with strong romantic elements (think _Mists of Avalon_) and runs 112,000 words or about 440 pages.

_"*SPOIL OF WAR: AN ARTHURIAN SAGA * is a fascinating account of early Britain; a gripping tale of lust, love and the horrors of ancient warfare. Beautifully written, filled with myriad period details and compelling characters, it takes you deep into the heart of a brutal era - and into the nature of feminine honor, feminine courage. I was enthralled."_ - *Jennifer Blake*, _NY Times _ Bestselling Author
__________

Elsbeth of Olmsbury desires nothing beyond helping her father run his dukedom - until the duke's forces are overwhelmed, his castle torched and Elsbeth seized for the invading king's personal spoil. Expecting the same abuse as the other surviving women of her house, Elsbeth instead finds the king, Leodegrance, treating her with a civility that belies his flagrant desire for her. A desire that will have her his consort in Cameliard once he can convince her rank and duty alone forced his hand against her father.

But Elsbeth is not so easily won. There is the matter of Leodegrance gifting his steward with an unwilling young handmaid from Elsbeth's household. Of his marriage of convenience to his Byzantine queen. And of his plans to subjugate more of Britain's citadels and unite the wild isle under Roman rule.

If Elsbeth can't find her tangled way to forgiveness with the king - or escape the dark designs and perverse desires of Uther Pendragon, enemy to them both - then a legend of Camelot may never be conceived, never be born, and never change history forever ...

Read a sample now.

Spoil of War: An Arthurian Saga is just $2.99. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening!

End of the weekend and I'm checking in.

@Phoenix Sullivan--what a totally cool name! Love your profile pic with the Tiger.

Don't have much to report here. My sales were so slow this weekend and then picked up this afternoon. Working on my Christmas story. Which title do you find the most appealing?

Angel Eyes or Patty's Angels

Hope you are staying cool!

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

sibelhodge said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope you all had a fabtastic weekend!
> 
> Lisa, I'll hopefully get my review of Flirts up tomorrow - fab fun! Really enjoyed it!
> 
> I'm taking part in the Treasure Quest Mega Author Blog Hop this week. You can win lots of fab prizes! And I've got some man candy on my blog, too! Woo hoo!
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/treasure-quest-discovery-lies-between-the-covers-mega-author-blog-hop-tour-july-18-25-


Thanks so much! And what's this....treasure hunt...man candy?? I'm there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Good evening!
> 
> End of the weekend and I'm checking in.
> 
> @Phoenix Sullivan--what a totally cool name! Love your profile pic with the Tiger.
> 
> Don't have much to report here. My sales were so slow this weekend and then picked up this afternoon. Working on my Christmas story. Which title do you find the most appealing?
> 
> Angel Eyes or Patty's Angels
> 
> Hope you are staying cool!
> 
> Dana


Love _Angel Eyes_.



sibelhodge said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope you all had a fabtastic weekend!
> 
> Lisa, I'll hopefully get my review of Flirts up tomorrow - fab fun! Really enjoyed it!
> 
> I'm taking part in the Treasure Quest Mega Author Blog Hop this week. You can win lots of fab prizes! And I've got some man candy on my blog, too! Woo hoo!
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/treasure-quest-discovery-lies-between-the-covers-mega-author-blog-hop-tour-july-18-25-


I posted a review of Jenna Anderson's _Off Leash_ yesterday and a twitter link popped up so I could directly tweet it. Very cool. Thank you Amazon.


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

Thanks for this opportunity, Dana!

My good friend Stacey Joy Netzel and I have jumped into the self-publishing pool with both feet, holding hands! We've uploaded the first four stories of our original _Welcome to Redemption_ series, reedited with additional content (i.e. love scenes! *grin*). The original anthology received many wonderful reviews, including 4-1/2 Stars from RT BOOK Reviews. Now we've written two Brand NEW stories to continue the series with _Home Is Where the Heart Is_, Book 5, and _The Heart Of the Matter_, Book 6.

**Links to Books 1, 3, & 5 are in my sig line.

All six are available on Amazon Kindle, Barnes & Noble Nook, and for other eReaders. And you want to know the best thing? They're each available for only $0.99. That's 6 stories for less than $6.00! If you've read the first four, you'll definitely want Books 5 & 6.

http://amzn.to/WTRseries

NOW for the good news - from now until July 31st, 2011, if you buy the first 4 Books of the _Welcome to Redemption_ Series, we'll give you the two NEW books for FREE!

To receive your free book coupons, after you've purchased the first four stories, all you need to do is email [email protected] the names of the four people the first four stories are dedicated to (Coupons will be sent out no later than the first week in August).

A Fair of the Heart, Book 1

Single mother Lauren Frazier can barely keep a roof over her head, let alone stop it from falling down around her. When handyman Caleb Hunter stops by for a haircut, he's the answer to her prayers-and the attraction is instantaneous. Too bad her troublesome young son isn't quite as thrilled to have Caleb hanging around. Old wounds have kept Caleb from returning to Redemption, but when he receives word of his mother's unexpected death, guilt and regret bring him home for good. Though Lauren excites him like no woman ever has, she's a package deal, and he's not sure he's prepared to take on a ready-made family.

A Fair To Remember, Book 2

Ready for a nice, quiet life in small town USA, reformed gang member Wes Carter feels Redemption is the perfect place to relocate his financial business for reasons more than just the name. Tara Russell has decided to add some excitement to her life and get a little wild-no matter how uncomfortable it makes her or her overprotective family. They meet at the local fair one warm summer night and discover opposites attract for all the right reasons. Add a dash of Sugar in the form of an incorrigible Great Dane, and it's destined to be A Fair To Remember.

The Perfect Blend, Book 3

Carrie Lowell swears off men for good after nearly losing her business in a bitter divorce. She's on the verge of bankruptcy when librarian Matt Jacobs walks into her shop and offers sound-if unwanted-business advice. Financially he's a godsend, but emotionally he's a threat to the barricade she's built around her heart. Heir to a vast fortune, Jacob Spalding flees LA for Wisconsin to escape the scandalous nightmare his life has become. Now known as Matt Jacobs, he settles in to small town life and soon finds himself infatuated with the coffee shop owner across the street. Too bad the infuriating woman is as contrary as she is beautiful.

Grounds For Change, Book 4

Charlie Russell lived with a secret for years, but guilt has pushed him to the breaking point. He meets psychologist Dana McClain and feels an instant connection that has nothing to do with his Great Dane, Sugar, spilling coffee down her shirt. Dana switched to counseling animals because she has a history of becoming too emotionally involved with her clients. She figures she's safe helping Charlie with Sugar's issues, until he reveals his secret and asks for help. She tells herself it's all about the dog, not the guy, but history has a way of repeating itself.

Home Is Where the Heart Is, Book 5

Heiress Melinda Spalding is thrown for a loop when her brother relocates to the Midwest. Her parents even expand their business to the small town and put her in charge of the project. Discovering she likes "Mayberry" and its quirky inhabitants is almost as shocking as her growing attraction to the local auto mechanic. But L.A. is where she belongs&#8230;or is home truly where the heart is? Having learned early on how treacherous women can be, Drew Porter has no use for snooty "Lindy" Spalding. But an unlikely bond between their pets gives him an intriguing glimpse behind her pretentious attitude. Is there more to her than meets the eye, or should he run as fast as he can in the opposite direction?

The Heart of the Matter, Book 6

Allie Daniels wants a family of her own, but she can't have children. She hides her desolation from everyone-especially the town veterinarian, whose three-year-old is a painful reminder. Rick Wilde liked Allie back in high school, but life took them in different directions. Now a single parent, his interest in Allie is renewed despite the fact her shoulder is colder than the bitter winter wind. Brought together by an orphaned kitten, Allie is helpless to resist Lukas' impish innocence and Rick's charm. Does she risk her heart on an impossible dream, or will Rick's desire for more kids devastate their future?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Dana Taylor said:


> Working on my Christmas story. Which title do you find the most appealing?
> 
> Angel Eyes or Patty's Angels
> 
> Hope you are staying cool!
> 
> Dana


I like Patty's Angels.
Angel Eyes sounds really weird, and I'm going to date myself now, reminds me of the movie character played by Lee Van Cleif (sp?) in The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly. He was called Angel Eyes by one of the other characters. Def not a Christmas vibe there.


----------



## CJArcher

Hi to all the newbies - some fab books you all have!  This is a great place to hang out and find romance books by some awesome indie authors.

Dana - I think I prefer Angel Eyes.


----------



## karenk105

I just wanted to pop in and say some of you guys have some of the PRETTIEST covers I've ever seen! It definitely makes me want to read! And I'll surely download some of your books when I go on vacation soon... I love reading romance!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

karenk105 said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say some of you guys have some of the PRETTIEST covers I've ever seen! It definitely makes me want to read! And I'll surely download some of your books when I go on vacation soon... I love reading romance!


Have a great vacation! I'm going next week and I hope to reduce my TBR while I'm away.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Welcome newbies!  You're going to learn lots here and get much needed encouragement too!  Glad you found us.

Just read Sibel's hilarious How Dump Your Boyfriend short stories.  All I'm saying is don't ever accept a tic-tac from her.   Ooh, you'll have to read it to find out.  Good stuff!


----------



## tsharp

I know this is new to the market - Twisted Fire, by Joanne Ellis.

http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Fire-ebook/dp/B0058WBT7S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311072343&sr=8-2

Her first novel, Spoilt, was similar, a romance/crime thriller crossover. Both recommended for romantic summer reading...


----------



## DDScott

Welcome to all our new, superfab thread members! I can't wait to check-out your books!!!

I've been busy getting ready for _the mid-August release of _

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries*

_*Think Will and Kate, gone Bond, James Bond while Under The Tuscan Sun!*_

Oh, and no worries, your fave Bootscootin' Books Mom Squad, now the blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels, are back in action too in LIP GLOCK!!!

Here's a tiny little Sneak Peek:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/what-do-pot-bellied-pigs-hydrofoils-and.html


----------



## Lynn Mixon

I'll add my first novel to your romance list. I already made a separate thread for it, but I think it's okay to also add it to this list of genre specific books. If not, may Betsey have mercy on me! 

Will of the Gods - Erotic Romance in a World of Sex and Sorcery. It's written under the name Lynn Mixon, but it's me. It's free on Smashwords as part of their Summer Sale. The code is right on it's page.










_To recover a powerful artifact belonging to her Goddess, Zia must break into the headquarters of the despotic Theocracy.

With time running out, she has to trust Alton, a handsome rogue who knows her deepest secrets. Unfortunately, that means he will be part of the divine rituals, where pleasures of the flesh fuel her magic.

Can she use Alton's body without him stealing her heart?

Warning: This ~45,000 word novel contains explicit M/F sex in public, fooling around while breaking and entering, and includes a full out f/m/f threesome while under magical assault._

As you might imagine, it has some explicit content. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## karenk105

The guy on your "Will of the Gods" cover looks like an actor named Aidan Turner... who I think is REALLY hot. So yeah... based on that alone, it makes me want to read! ha ha!


----------



## elenaaitken

Hi everyone.
I'm fairly new to Kindleboards and my debut novel is a perfect summer read!


_
Lexi Titan has mastered the art of pretending everything's fine. After all, how else could she ignore the fact that her husband is never home, her son barely knows him and the last time she had sex, well, who can remember? With her life crumbling, the last thing she wants to do is go on a trip, especially back to Vegas; a city full of glitz, excess, and Leo, the man she's spent the last six years trying to forget. But when her best friend announces she's getting married, Lexi doesn't have a choice. Besides, it's ridiculous to avoid an entire city because of one guy. Even if he is the father of your child.

Face to face with memories of the past and the gorgeous man who started it all, Lexi can no longer deny the truth to anyone, especially Leo. But honesty will come at a price, and Lexi must decide if she's wiling to take that risk. And what exactly will she tell her husband? Because as she now knows, NOTHING STAYS IN VEGAS. _

I look forward to checking out some of the great books I've seen in this thread. I need some good reads myself this summer!
Thanks all!


----------



## Lisa Scott

DDScott said:


> Welcome to all our new, superfab thread members! I can't wait to check-out your books!!!
> 
> I've been busy getting ready for _the mid-August release of _
> 
> *LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries*


Love the title!


----------



## Kenya D. Williamson

I write literary fiction. But, all my books/stories so far have had a romantic element.

In Depth of Focus: A Novel, an aspiring photographer must overcome her fear of love during a journey for success, independence and redemption.

You can read the synopsis and a sample here. Or you can read the first 4 chapters free on my site (www.kenyadwilliamson.com), Smashwords, Goodreads and Scribd.

Warning: If you're looking for a sexually explicit read, you won't find it here. The lead character has no qualms with seeking gratification. But, her romantic issues deal with her fear of emotional intimacy/vulnerability.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi and welcome to all the new folks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Of the places you've spent money advertising, which ones have given you the best results?  (and please share any details you feel comfortable with, price of the ad, # of sales following the ad.)  Thanks so much!


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Love the title!


Aw-shucks, Lisa!

Thanks bunches!

I'm just having sooo much fun with these books!!!


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Of the places you've spent money advertising, which ones have given you the best results? (and please share any details you feel comfortable with, price of the ad, # of sales following the ad.) Thanks so much!


This will give you a great starting list, Lisa...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/how-to-increase-your-ebook-sales-daily-average

I'll do a full post next week on The WG2E outlining the costs of each...but this will give you a great peek at the results on my average daily sales.

By far, the best bang for the buck so far has been Kindle Nation Daily!!!

And I'm sooo wavin' atchya, Kindle Nation Daily Readers and Fans!!! Y'all rock!!!


----------



## LeiaShaw

Book cover question:

"Typical" romance cover vs something a little different?

So, romance readers, are you more likely to buy a cover with a man's body or lovers embrace on it than something a little different. I know the quality of the book cover makes a difference in sales but I wonder if content does. I purposefully chose NOT to do a typical romance cover because I wanted to stand out a little, plus the theme of my book's is usually the growth of the female character in some way. But now I'm wondering if I would get more sales with a traditional cover or if mine help me stand out? Maybe showing some skin would help sales.

What do you think? Has anyone tried both?

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

@Leiashaw.  That's a hard decision to make.  A few months ago, I was in the same boat, wondering if I should go for a traditional romance cover, or something different.  The more I thought about it, the more I realized that my cover is a marketing tool.  It is the first thing someone sees when they look at my book, and so I wanted it to be as effective as possible.  That meant that I wanted a reader to take one look at my cover and know it's foremost a romance and second, a paranormal.  Because then, if the person who is looking at my cover happens to read that genre, paranormal romance, they'd be more likely to click on my book and read the blurb.  Hey, that's one step closer to selling a book.  
So after much soul searching, I scrapped the idea of having a woman drowning on the cover and went for the traditional, a couple in an embrace.  Will it help?  I don't know, but it can't hurt.  Just my two cents for whatever it’s worth.


----------



## anne_holly

Thought you guys might appreciate this:

*Ten Things Not to Say to a Romance Writer*

http://www.romanceatrandom.com/ten-things-not-to-say-to-a-romance-writer-giveaway/

They forgot "When are you going to write a real book?"


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I think you need something on your cover that depicts the genre accurately. For the romance that follows (I prefer to call it a love story, but that doesn't qualify as a genre) I also hope to let readers know the heat level isn't steamy enough to make you blush.

Where Dreams are Born

After enduring traumatic childhoods, a single mom and a widower struggle to create a stable family life for their children despite those who would do them harm.

“Joyce DeBacco pens one of those tales that is warm and loving while still mixed with trials that will touch a reader's heart. Jodie, Suzy, and Linda are sweet little girls. But five year old Linda holds a secret that would be too much for an adult to live with. As a nanny and housekeeper Vicky is a better woman than many of us as she deals with the little ones. Not unusual that she and Jack would be attracted to one another after what she's lived through. What's unusual, and special, is the way this author weaves their feelings and their struggles with them through the tale. DeBacco pens a wonderful story.” Dee Dailey of The Romance Studio.

First two chapters on joycedebacco.com. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lynn Mixon

I agree that the reader needs to know the heat level. My cover could easily be considered as any level (it's explicit) so I added Erotic Romance to the title and prominently in the description.


----------



## Gina Robinson

I have a summer chicklit story with a romance in it out now. _Pink Slipper_ is set in summer in Seattle. Yeah, I know. People don't really think of Seattle when they think of summer, but we do have it. Though not so much this year. While the rest of the country swelters, we've been pretty cool.



Here's a blurb:
SHE WAS LOOKING FOR WORK...

Leesa Winsone has always felt unnoticed and overlooked. A bit rebellious, she's an independent, hard-working engineer. At least she was until her ex-best friend pink-slipped her. And her house caught fire. Now she's out of work, out of her house and quickly running out of options. Hoping for inspiration, she attends a motivational seminar, led by the handsome, eligible Ryne Garrett&#8230;

NOW SHE'S LOOKING FOR HOPE...

Ryne Garrett is attracted to the fiesty female engineer that walks into his life at his Northwest Institute "Breakthrough to Greatness" seminar. But when she joins up with the loose group of fellow unemployeds who call themselves the Job Camp Group, he risks losing her forever as she finds her own "path to greatness"&#8230;

About covers, I know lots of hardcore romance fans love the covers with the naked chests and hunky guys. Those covers do sell books. But, as someone else, said, I think the cover should suit the tone of the book. Lots of small town romances, for example, have quaint pictures of small town life. A reader might feel betrayed if a book with a sexy cover turns out to be a sweet romance like a lot of small town romances are. I like it when humorous books have covers that reflect their lighthearted nature. It's nice when the cover gives a hint of what the book is like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I think you need something on your cover that depicts the genre accurately. For the romance that follows (I prefer to call it a love story, but that doesn't qualify as a genre) I also hope to let readers know the heat level isn't steamy enough to make you blush.
> 
> Where Dreams are Born


Joyce, I've thought of my work as love stories instead of romance for quite some time.

I absolutely adore this cover. You perfectly depict that it's a love story. Did you design it yourself? Well done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gina Robinson said:


> I have a summer chicklit story with a romance in it out now. _Pink Slipper_ is set in summer in Seattle. Yeah, I know. People don't really think of Seattle when they think of summer, but we do have it. Though not so much this year. While the rest of the country swelters, we've been pretty cool.


You know what they say ... If summer falls on a Saturday, we'll have a picnic. 

Enjoy your cool weather. I live in FL. Here it is the middle of July and we've only broken 90 a couple of times this summer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

anne_holly said:


> Thought you guys might appreciate this:
> 
> *Ten Things Not to Say to a Romance Writer*
> 
> http://www.romanceatrandom.com/ten-things-not-to-say-to-a-romance-writer-giveaway/
> 
> They forgot "When are you going to write a real book?"


Well said!

Let them scoff. Romance writers get all the best guys. We know they're the best because we make them up.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gertie, I'm glad you like my cover. I didn't quite design it; I told my publisher how I envisioned the cover with the hands reaching for each other and she took it from there.


----------



## djgross

DDScott said:


> This will give you a great starting list, Lisa...
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/how-to-increase-your-ebook-sales-daily-average
> 
> I'll do a full post next week on The WG2E outlining the costs of each...but this will give you a great peek at the results on my average daily sales.
> 
> By far, the best bang for the buck so far has been Kindle Nation Daily!!!


Many thanks for sharing your numbers and insights!

DJ


----------



## DDScott

*Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here -

THUG GUARD, * Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy...

*And the 5th book - LIP GLOCK - is comin' mid-August...*

A lot of my Kindle readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So...*not only am I givin' ya the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters...

I've just dropped the price to 99 Cents for each book in the series!!!

I luuuvvv treating my readers and fans to "great books for great prices"!!!

And now you can one-click-buy any of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries for less than a trip to your local dollar store!!!*

Here's the scoop on each one:

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

*P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!*

_P.S.S. For excerpts of all five books plus sneak peeks at number six, visit my website http://www.DDScott.com_


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hope everyone is keeping cool during this hot, HOT summer!

I've been busy with working with my cover designer on fantastic new covers for my three boxed sets to be released soon. By August 1 my readers and fans will be able to buy WILD ANGEL and WILD ROSES (medieval Ireland) as one set, SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and MY RUNAWAY HEART (Regency era England) as one set, and 3 of my award-winning medieval romances as one specially-priced set--TWIN PASSIONS, CAPTIVE ROSE, and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE!

And don't forget if you're looking for an emotionally gripping read, my thriller RIPPED APART is on sale for $2.99 for much of the summer!

Two mothers desperately want one thing...the same little boy. Don't miss it!!



Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

djgross said:


> Many thanks for sharing your numbers and insights!
> 
> DJ


U betchya, DJ!

Nothin' beats helping other writers find new readers and fans!


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Ooh, Miriam, Ripped Apart sounds fab!


Thanks, Sibel!

And all of you might check out a wonderful site for featuring your books, Indie eBooks. My thriller RIPPED APART is featured there today!

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/07/ripped-apart-by-miriam-minger.html

Miriam Minger


----------



## LeiaShaw

Thanks for the opinions on the cover question. I think I will keep mine for now just because it's hard to make a new one. Maybe i'll experiment later with doing a more traditional cover and see what happens. I don't think it's a great idea to switch around a lot because I don't want to confuse readers, especially with a series. The cover of my third is a woman with a sword so the series is consistent, just not sure if readers think it's urban fantasy instead of romance. Thanks again!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Girls--

Just popping in from my semi-vacation. Glad to see everyone is keeping up the good work.

Leia--the one thing I would add about covers is that covers for Kindle have to striking to the eye in a thumb nail size. Some covers look great in a full-size book, but have too small of detail to show up on a PC screen in something that may only be a couple inches wide. Also, the name of author can often be way too small. Color contrast is also something to consider when it shows in grey scale. Today on Kindle Nation the sponsored book has the word "die" at the end of the title. On my Kindle it was completely invisible because of the contrast problem.

Here's my pitch for the day-- "Ain't Love Grand?" is a wonderful way to beat the heat!--Have a great day


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Girls--
> 
> Just popping in from my semi-vacation. Glad to see everyone is keeping up the good work.
> 
> Leia--the one thing I would add about covers is that covers for Kindle have to striking to the eye in a thumb nail size. Some covers look great in a full-size book, but have too small of detail to show up on a PC screen in something that may only be a couple inches wide. Also, the name of author can often be way too small. Color contrast is also something to consider when it shows in grey scale. Today on Kindle Nation the sponsored book has the word "die" at the end of the title. On my Kindle it was completely invisible because of the contrast problem.
> 
> Here's my pitch for the day-- "Ain't Love Grand?" is a wonderful way to beat the heat!--Have a great day


Thumb nail size is sooo sooo important, Dana!!!

I don't even look at mine as full-size images when I'm going over them from my designer for approval...I just look at 'em as thumb nails, 'cause that's what's either gonna get a reader's attention or not.

*For all our superfab thread readers, what totally grabs you on covers? What makes you say...oooo...let's see what that one's about?*


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all, hope everyone is keeping cool in this heat wave!

Hi to all the new people. Cool to see new books!



DDScott said:


> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/how-to-increase-your-ebook-sales-daily-average
> I'll do a full post next week on The WG2E outlining the costs of each...but this will give you a great peek at the results on my average daily sales.


DD, this is awesome! I'm just starting the promo stuff myself. One of my first will be with eFrugal Reader next week on Tuesday!

Best to all,
Tiph


----------



## CJArcher

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is keeping cool in this heat wave!
> 
> Hi to all the new people. Cool to see new books!
> 
> DD, this is awesome! I'm just starting the promo stuff myself. One of my first will be with eFrugal Reader next week on Tuesday!
> 
> Best to all,
> Tiph


Good luck with Frugal, Tiph. I've had some nice results there in the past, but I've noticed they now only accept paid promos, so no more free listings. This is really sad.

Hi to all the newbies. This thread is hopping and I'm having trouble keeping up.


----------



## DDScott

CJArcher said:


> Good luck with Frugal, Tiph. I've had some nice results there in the past, but I've noticed they now only accept paid promos, so no more free listings. This is really sad.
> 
> Hi to all the newbies. This thread is hopping and I'm having trouble keeping up.


Hey there, CJ and Tiph!

I believe we'll start seeing these paid sponsorships much more frequently now because of states passing laws like California just did (and that move affected Frugal eReader too...Elizabeth posted on that) where Amazon has to pay taxes immediately for all their referral sites and peeps, which most of these blogs are or were.

So basically, with each book all of us bought from these sites, these bloggers were paid a referral fee by Amazon.

Now that Amazon has short-term suspended these referral programs in states like CA trying to collect taxes on 'em - I say short-term because they are challenging these laws - these blog sites must seek payment in sponsorships to continue their sites.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DDScott said:


> Hey there, CJ and Tiph!
> 
> I believe we'll start seeing these paid sponsorships much more frequently now because of states passing laws like California just did (and that move affected Frugal eReader too...Elizabeth posted on that) where Amazon has to pay taxes immediately for all their referral sites and peeps, which most of these blogs are or were.
> 
> So basically, with each book all of us bought from these sites, these bloggers were paid a referral fee by Amazon.
> 
> Now that Amazon has short-term suspended these referral programs in states like CA trying to collect taxes on 'em - I say short-term because they are challenging these laws - these blog sites must seek payment in sponsorships to continue their sites.


I don't mind paying for a few sponsorships here and there. Free promos are nice but Frugal gets a lot of hits. It takes hard work to build traffic.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

CJArcher said:


> Good luck with Frugal, Tiph. I've had some nice results there in the past, but I've noticed they now only accept paid promos, so no more free listings. This is really sad.


Thanks, CJ! Yeah, I know, but Elizabeth has been really nice and helpful to make it good, and I was super surprised how fast I could get a spot.

DD, thanks for explaining the law changes so well. I remember reading something about that on eFrugal Readers site, but I didn't get the reasons and all. Hope they can get it changed back soon though.

Gertie, I definitely agree with you!


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for explaining it, DD.  It's such a shame these laws have come into effect. I plan on taking out a Frugal sponsorship myself as I think the charge is reasonable and I was happy with the exposure last time.


----------



## erinkern

DDScott said:


> Hey there, CJ and Tiph!
> 
> I believe we'll start seeing these paid sponsorships much more frequently now because of states passing laws like California just did (and that move affected Frugal eReader too...Elizabeth posted on that) where Amazon has to pay taxes immediately for all their referral sites and peeps, which most of these blogs are or were.
> 
> So basically, with each book all of us bought from these sites, these bloggers were paid a referral fee by Amazon.
> 
> Now that Amazon has short-term suspended these referral programs in states like CA trying to collect taxes on 'em - I say short-term because they are challenging these laws - these blog sites must seek payment in sponsorships to continue their sites.


That's quite a shame. I rarely pay for advertising. I've always heard it's not worth the money, and most people barely break even. If it's a cheap price, then I might consider it. And it's so typical of California to impose more taxes. I lived there most my life and they have some of the highest taxes in the entire country.

Erin


----------



## erinkern

Today on my blog I've got author Kathleen Brooks, and her novel Blue Grass State of Mind. If you have a free moment, stop by and see what she's all about.

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## erinkern

I ran across this article about online marketing, and why it might not be working for you. It has some good tips.

http://writerunboxed.com/2011/07/22/5-reasons-why-your-online-marketing-doesn%E2%80%99t-work/


----------



## Gina Robinson

That's an interesting article, Erin. Thanks for sharing. Online promo is so hard. And thanks, DD, for explaining about the California law and sponsorship.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Writers and Readers--
> 
> We're over 30,000 reads on this thread. Amazing! We've developed a fun little community for romance writers to share their books, latest marketing ploy, samples, triumphs, frustrations and high hopes. It's also a good place to throw out a question and get some quick answers. One of the beauties of being "Indie" is there is infinite room for success. We aren't jockeying for book contracts or agents. We just want to reach our readers--and the world is full of them!
> 
> So, feel free to jump in, browse through the titles here for authors to sample, share your thoughts.
> 
> *Update July 14, 2011--If you're looking for some great promotional ideas, jump to page 86 and see the posts from Katherine Owen and Margaret Lake. They offer some very useful information.*
> 
> Happy to have you here--
> 
> Dana Taylor
> 
> visit www.SupernalFriends.com


Wonderful thread and happy to be here.

My romance paranormal, THE GHOST SHIP, was released last June on Kindle and those other ereaders. Needless to say, Kindle is outselling all those combined and then some.
I'm heading over to page 86 for sage advice.


----------



## Miriam Minger

THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is featured as the "Book of the Day" at Ereader News Today!!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-the-pagans-prize/676625/

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, Y'All!!!

*Whatchya readin'?*

Here's my current list:

_Kissing Kelli by Kathy Carmichael

The Hating Game by Talli Roland

Splitsville.com by Tonya Kappes_

And ohhh yeah are they all superfab terrific!!!

I'd luuuvvv y'all's suggestions on what to read next...


----------



## KOwrites

It's been an awesome week for this author.

Two interviews about my writing background and _Seeing Julia_ is now posted at *WeekInRewind*. (If you have the chance to work with Christopher Smith; he is awesome and his site is great.) Here's the link to the interview: http://bit.ly/r4lQK4

I also did an interview at 1st Author Interview's web site and that is focused upon a few different aspects of writing and includes an excerpt from _Seeing Julia_: http://www.1stauthorinterviews.com/2011/07/interview-with-katherine-owen-author-of.html

Surprisingly, there's not a lot of overlap from the two interviews.

Then, I got a 5-star review on Seeing Julia from a Goodreads reader that just blew me away; I'm beyond thrilled. It's just an unexpected gift from someone I first engaged on Twitter. Wow. 
Here's the link: http://katherineclareowen.com/2011/07/23/goodreads-chelesbells-the-united-statess-review-of-seeing-julia/ via my blog post.

Then, I read J.A. Konrath's post about focusing upon the writing which _I haven't done enough_, but now I am off to the Oregon Coast for a week and I'm hoping to re-establish my enthusiasm and much needed energy for book #3 then. I hope all of you have a wonderful week and I'll try to be better about checking in when I get back.

I got through some of the posts on covers. I always try to look at my covers in black and white to make sure they still look good on the Kindle. Also, you might want to do outline the cover (background) in black or grey if it is too white along the edge. Remember the thumbnail pic is featured against a white background and it can fade away. My epub covers have an edge. (Not To Us has a dark blue edge so it pops out better).

DD - love your site for self-publishing info. Nicely done!

Take care all! Have a great week!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all, I'm on vacation in New england and won't be around much.  That should cure the insistent sales checking!  Have a great week!


----------



## CJArcher

Katherine - a great week indeed! Congrats on all your successes.

I'm featured over at Marsha Canham's blog today with an excerpt from A Secret Life: http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/sample-sunday-cj-archer/

I also have an excerpt of the sequel, A Secret Desire, on my blog too: http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/07/samplesunday-secret-desire-4th.html


----------



## Miriam Minger

CJArcher said:


> Katherine - a great week indeed! Congrats on all your successes.
> 
> I'm featured over at Marsha Canham's blog today with an excerpt from A Secret Life: http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/sample-sunday-cj-archer/
> 
> I also have an excerpt of the sequel, A Secret Desire, on my blog too: http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/07/samplesunday-secret-desire-4th.html


Enjoyed your excerpt on Marsha's blog!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks, Miriam.


----------



## LeiaShaw

Katherine, congrats on the great reviews. I think twitter has been the most successful form of "advertising" or networking for me. I don't really enjoy it but the more I interact the more sales I get. Wishing you continued good luck.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Tracy Sharp

If you like YA books at all, I'm reading Lili St Crow's Strange Angels, which has a sweet romance in it. It's fantastic.


----------



## DDScott

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!!*

Welcome to every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store!

Why?!

Because I luuuvvv treatin' my readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## KOwrites

LeiaShaw said:


> Katherine, congrats on the great reviews. I think twitter has been the most successful form of "advertising" or networking for me. I don't really enjoy it but the more I interact the more sales I get. Wishing you continued good luck.
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


Leih,

Twitter reminds me of bee keeping, a little intense at times, but I am amazed by the support from a few key fans/followers/twitterers (a word?). Thanks for the note. (You have a great web site by the way! Nicely done!)

KO


----------



## Chicki

Katherine Owen said:


> Leih,
> 
> Twitter reminds me of bee keeping, a little intense at times, but I am amazed by the support from a few key fans/followers/twitterers (a word?).


The Twitter community is awesome! The authors and readers are so supportive and faithful to retweet for me. My tweets are going out to multiple thousands of people I don't even know!

I use Tweetdeck to schedule my posts, so I can post them all once first thing in the morning and forget about for the rest of the day. At night I'll go back and send thank yous to those who've RT'd for me.

*
Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## DDScott

Katherine Owen said:


> DD - love your site for self-publishing info. Nicely done!
> 
> Take care all! Have a great week!


I'm thrilled you're luuuvvvin' The WG2E, Katherine!

I luuuvvv seein' all u superfab Indie Romance Novelists over there...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com

And congrats on your terrific week! Enjoy your vacay!!!


----------



## DDScott

sibelhodge said:


> Ooh, lots to catch up on! Will be ducking in and out for a while as concentrating on my new WIP - something VERY different to what I normally do! Agh! Hope it works


Ooooooo...I can't wait to see what you release next, Sibel!!! Something superfab I know!!!


----------



## DDScott

Chicki said:


> The Twitter community is awesome! The authors and readers are so supportive and faithful to retweet for me. My tweets are going out to multiple thousands of people I don't even know!
> 
> I use Tweetdeck to schedule my posts, so I can post them all once first thing in the morning and forget about for the rest of the day. At night I'll go back and send thank yous to those who've RT'd for me.
> 
> *
> Chicki Brown*
> New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Speaking of Twitter, join us this Sunday for another #SampleSunday round!!! Here's the scoop:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,76946.0.html

http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=11139.0

And this is a terrific day too for all you superfab reader Peeps to find great books to add to your Kindles!!!

So y'all just search for #SampleSunday each Sunday on Twitter and start samplin'!!!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hope you all are staying cool today! I went for a swim myself. 

Heart Stealer is featured on Frugal ereader today and on sale for a limited time! http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/26/heart-stealer-summerdale-series-tiphanie-thomas-0-99/
Definitely the best time to get it. 

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Ooh, lots to catch up on! Will be ducking in and out for a while as concentrating on my new WIP - something VERY different to what I normally do! Agh! Hope it works


That's what we all need to be doing more of...Writing!! Way to go, Sibel!

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Miriam Minger said:


> That's what we all need to be doing more of...Writing!! Way to go, Sibel!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Nothin' beats gettin' back into your next book and crankin' out new pages...except when all our superfab readers - like y'all on this thread - let us know how much you're luuuvvvin' our last book(s). LOL!!!

Cheers to writing the next book and makin' readers and fans happy!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi friends--

Have you missed me? I didn't even turn on my computer for TWO DAYS! I recommend a little R&R to recharge your batteries.

@CJ--nice spread at Marsha Canham's site. You're hanging out with the Big Girls there!

@Tiphanie--I left a comment at Frugal and tweeted.

As far as paid promo's go, I think it's going to be necessary for many of us unless you somehow can break out of the pack and find that Amazon is promoting you all over the place like Erin Kern. You go, girl! I've paid for promos for my Christmas story on Frugal and E Reader News in October. Doing the guest blogging is usually free and brings in a few sales. We could probably do more of that around here.

I'm always ready to post your excerpts at my blogsite Author's Den.  Or an article if you want to submit it. The blogs usually get about 200 reads. My email is [email protected] Let me know.

Love you muchly~
Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all! I'm on vacation but got good news the my novella Spouse Hunting is featured on ereader news today. The super nice guy who runs the site said it would be helpful if I had people "like" the post about it, to keep it near the top of the feed. So if anyone can pop over there and like it, that would be great. Here's the link....

http://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday

Has anyone else done the feature on ereader news? What were your results? Thanks!!!! Lisa


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi friends--
> 
> Have you missed me? I didn't even turn on my computer for TWO DAYS! I recommend a little R&R to recharge your batteries.
> 
> @CJ--nice spread at Marsha Canham's site. You're hanging out with the Big Girls there!
> 
> @Tiphanie--I left a comment at Frugal and tweeted.


Hey Dana! Glad you got some R&R! Always needed and thanks so much for the comment. You're great and I so appreciate it!!!

@Lisa, I liked your post and good luck. You got a good idea about the "likes" on Facebook. I'd love if anyone is willing to do the same for me. http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Frugal-eReader/101086513289732

This sale has been an amazing so far. I'm moving up and up on the Amazon rankings and cracked the Top 100 Multicultural List for the first time. I'm currently sittin' at #68. Yippeee!!!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,335 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#68 in Books > Romance > Multicultural


----------



## Sophie

Dana, 
Thank you very much for this invitation. I'm a very new author on Kindle - my novella was just published yesterday evening. 
It's fantastic to be able to see this community of indie romance authors and get some inspiration for summer reading.

My novella, 'Ruby Slippers,' follows one woman through a London landscape... and back to herself. It asks what would happen if we were to just step out of our lives for a while?

At 16,000 words, it can be read in one sitting or savoured slowly. I hope people enjoy it.


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Hi guys:

I'm doing a presentation on Kindle Digital Publishing at my local Romance Writers of America chapter in August, and I just wondered if anyone would be interested in giving away a download of any of your books for
marketing purposes. If so, please send the following to teresamorganauthor[you know the symbol]gmail[you know the punctuation]com:
- the title
- the description
- the link
- how you want to do it (Smashwords code/email address)
- the formats available (unless you want to email with the winner and
work it out between you)
- a high resolution graphic of the cover

I'm going to be trying to make sure the books go to people who
actually want them (somehow. Haven't quite worked it out yet), and I'm
going to send out an email to the group pimping everyone who donates,
with a link to your books.

But don't feel obligated.

Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## LeiaShaw

Thanks Katherine. I like yours too. The header is pretty. Looks like Maine 

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## LeiaShaw

Anyone know how to place your book for sale? I've seen it on other books, there will be the original price with a slash through it and the sale price. Can someone tell me how to do that?

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## djgross

Stolen Justice just received 5 ribbons from Romance Junkies

Here is a brief excerpt from the review:

"STOLEN JUSTICE is one of the best books I've read this year! With her debut novel, author DJ Gross has skyrocketed to the top of my auto-buy list. I absolutely loved everything about this book; the characters, the action, the romance&#8230;STOLEN JUSTICE is seriously top-notch."

Full review here: http://romancejunkiesreviews.com/artman/publish/suspense/Stolen_Justice.shtml

Teresa, what RWA chapter do you belong to?

Hope everyone is having a great July!

DJ


----------



## hakimast

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## KOwrites

LeiaShaw said:


> Anyone know how to place your book for sale? I've seen it on other books, there will be the original price with a slash through it and the sale price. Can someone tell me how to do that?
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


Thanks for the compliment on covers. Others may know more...but here's what I've noticed with Amazon. My regular price has been as high as $4.99 however, if I put the price at $2.99 Amazon will sometimes offer the price update as $4.99 with a savings for $2.00 at $2.99. This recently lasted about a day and then reverted to the price I had actually set at $2.99 without out the slash marketing pricing. At another time with the same kind of strategy, Amazon set it on sale for five days after I reverted from a lower price to a higher one. They are watching and they do help out for unknowable reasons at times. Other authors may know more. : )

KO


----------



## CJArcher

Tiph - great result from Frugal! I liked both yours and Lisa's posts.

Teresa - I sent you information for my book, A Secret Life. Thanks for the opportunity and good luck with the talk.

Liea - this is how I've gone about getting that little discount slash through my prices. I've changed to a lower price on Smashwords, say from $2.99 to $0.99. This has slowly filtered through to B&N etc. Amazon has picked up the price change through their magic and discounted to $0.99. It doesn't always work though.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

CJArcher said:


> Tiph - great result from Frugal! I liked both yours and Lisa's posts.


Thanks bunches, CJ!!! Really appreciate it.

I was super excited when HS crossed the 10,000 mark for the first time. It was at around 8,500 at one point.

That's a great review, DJ! Congrats.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all!

Everybody enjoying the last days of July?

@Leia--about the special pricing. I think Amazon just does it on their own. The good news is you get paid your royalty against the higher rate. (I think).

@Sophie--congrats on your first publication. Hang around KB and you'll learn a lot and make some lovely connections!

@ Miriam, Maureen & Chicki--thanks for the RT's. At twitter I'm @SupernalDana

@Tiphanie & Lisa--I hope your promos at ENT and Frugal worked well for you. They are terrific sites.

Welcome all the new people. I need to go and check so many titles out.

Stay cool!

Dana


----------



## chris41336

Hey everyone! I just saw this post.

My science fiction romance, The Observer, just came out this summer (June 10th to be exact). I'm a new member of Kindleboards which accounts for me taking so long to post here!

It only has one review on Amazon but several on Goodreads. You can get to the book by clicking the link in my signature =]. Some review snippets:

"I really admire Hackett's main character in many ways. I love his respect, determination, and his courage.
-Don't even get me started on the ending! It had to have been one of the best endings to a book I have ever read!-" -Anna Lee, Goodreads member

"The author not only writes a just plain good story, but also leaves the reader with the anticipation of more to come..." -Karen B, Goodreads member


----------



## karenk105

Whee... I just found my listing at Only Romance!

http://onlyromanceonline.com/2011/07/28/the-charitable-baron-by-karen-kiefer/

I'm new at this (just published this month), so it's exciting for me!


----------



## DDScott

karenk105 said:


> Whee... I just found my listing at Only Romance!
> 
> http://onlyromanceonline.com/2011/07/28/the-charitable-baron-by-karen-kiefer/
> 
> I'm new at this (just published this month), so it's exciting for me!


U Go, Girl!!! And cheers to never losing that excitement!!!

We're always here cheering each other on to each of our next milestones...so Go Go Go, Peeps!!!


----------



## karenk105

You are SO sweet, DD! Thanks for the encouragement! I can't imagine I'll ever stop being excited... I get tickled about every single sale! 

Whenever I see your picture, I always think you look like the younger sister of Diane Keaton. I love Diane Keaton! And by the way, Bootscootin' Blahniks has to be the BEST TITLE EVER!


----------



## LeiaShaw

Thanks for the answers everyone!

I just made a book trailer for my new book. Would anyone mind "liking" it for me?

http://youtu.be/NEvdUmSMhuY

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi all! Hope everyone is staying cool! 

For your summer reading pleasure and available on Amazon Kindle as of today, enjoy three of my classic medieval romances in one boxed set: Twin Passions, Captive Rose, and The Pagan's Prize! You won't find a lower price for all three of my award-winning romances anywhere else, my special summer thank-you to all of my readers and fans!!



Miriam Minger


----------



## karenk105

LeiaShaw said:


> Thanks for the answers everyone!
> 
> I just made a book trailer for my new book. Would anyone mind "liking" it for me?
> 
> http://youtu.be/NEvdUmSMhuY
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


I liked it for you. Well done on the trailer! I liked the grainy effect you used. 

Feel free to return the favor for my Aurora Abroad trailer (link is in my sig)


----------



## LeiaShaw

You got it Karen. Thanks!

Leia Shaw


----------



## DDScott

karenk105 said:


> You are SO sweet, DD! Thanks for the encouragement! I can't imagine I'll ever stop being excited... I get tickled about every single sale!
> 
> Whenever I see your picture, I always think you look like the younger sister of Diane Keaton. I love Diane Keaton! And by the way, Bootscootin' Blahniks has to be the BEST TITLE EVER!


Oh my goodness, Karen...LOL!...now you done made me swoon...Diane Keaton's little sis AND a shout-out for Bootscootin' Blahniks?!!!!! You are my new BFF!!!

Cheers, Y'All, and TGIF!!!


----------



## karenk105

DDScott said:


> Oh my goodness, Karen...LOL!...now you done made me swoon...Diane Keaton's little sis AND a shout-out for Bootscootin' Blahniks?!!!!! You are my new BFF!!!
> 
> Cheers, Y'All, and TGIF!!!


I just tell it like I see it, DD!  Your Cheers + Y'All has English posh AND Southern flair! ha ha! I hope you have a great weekend!

By the way, not to toot my own horn AGAIN, but Senseless Sensibilities made it to the top 10,000 in 48 hours! I don't expect it to STAY in the top 10,000, but I thought that was pretty cool! It was my first book to make it that far. I'm definitely sticking to the romance genre now!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Karen--welcome and congrats on the sales. Love your cover! Isn't it fun to see those numbers. Wait until you get a royalty check. Even if it's only lunch money, it's exciting!

@Leia--I enjoyed your video. That's a new frontier I have not yet tried to conquer.

@Miriam that set looks delicious. Love your bold covers.

FYI--DeeDee has an interesting discussion going on at her blog on the RWA. You might want to read it. http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/

As for me--I got my rough proof for a new cover for Princess Robin, soon to be "Royal Rebel". It's exciting to see a book that been a sort of dormant taking on new life. I will unveil the new cover here FIRST!

My weekend promo is for Devil Moon. I've posted one of my favorite scenes on my Author's Den Blog site. Phil & Maddie share lunch at Mama Corleone's Italian Bistro http://bit.ly/ncqzIO








Have a great day!--Dana


----------



## mamiller

Good morning lovely ladies. I have a new novella to share for only .99 cents. If you would like to escape to the Caribbean for a shipboard romance, please consider EMOTIONAL WAVES


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp

​_*HAUNTED*_

Ein and his band of teenage misfits learn that opening a restaurant in a haunted house isn't as easy as it sounds.

HAUNTED is a paranormal romance YA novel of over 60,000 words. Only 99 cents.

---

Kaleidoscope-chan is a Japanese ghost. She's also an author. She likes anime, food, and everything in between.


----------



## karenk105

Dana Taylor said:


> As for me--I got my rough proof for a new cover for Princess Robin, soon to be "Royal Rebel". It's exciting to see a book that been a sort of dormant taking on new life. I will unveil the new cover here FIRST!
> 
> My weekend promo is for Devil Moon. I've posted one of my favorite scenes on my Author's Den Blog site. Phil & Maddie share lunch at Mama Corleone's Italian Bistro http://bit.ly/ncqzIO


I like the title "Royal Rebel!" That has a nice ring to it! I can't wait to see your new cover!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> FYI--DeeDee has an interesting discussion going on at her blog on the RWA. You might want to read it. http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/


Thanks bunches for The WG2E shout-out, Dana!!! And your comment today on WG2E was just superfab awesome sauce brilliant!!! Well said, Girlfriend!!!

Now then...to continue paying it forward...I'd luuuvvv to have any of you interested in Guest Blogging for The WG2E's sister site - The Naked Hero - http://thenakedhero.com - give me a shout-out by PM here on Kindle Boards!!!

Right now I've got the first Thursday each month open and perhaps a few Wednesdays too!!!

At The Naked Hero we talk all-things-books, TV and movies...so we'd luuuvv to have you come on over and Guest Blog for us about your superfab Indie Epubbed books!!!

Yesterday, we featured the beyond terrific Kindle UK Author Talli Roland! And our own superfab Sibel Hodge is comin' soon to The Naked Hero too!!!

So start PM-ing me!!!

And yoohoo, Dana...would you like to kick-off this Indie Romance Author Blog Blitz on The Naked Hero this coming Thursday, 8/4 with your superfab Ain't Love Grand?!

P.S. And Indie Romance Readers, if you want another superfab fun spot to find new, superfab fun Indie Romance Ebooks, c'mon over to The Naked Hero http://thenakedhero.com !!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> @Miriam that set looks delicious. Love your bold covers.


Thanks, Dana! Here's another new boxed set for your summer reading pleasure: Secrets of Midnight and the sequel, My Runaway Heart! If you love your historical romances set in Regency England, then these are the ebooks for you. Enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## karenk105

Dear Miriam Minger, 

Someday I want to BE you!  

Seriously!! You look like you're having great success!


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam, those boxed sets look fabulous!

Some great new books on this thread everyone! Loving it.

My historical romance A Secret Life is now free (yep, free) on B&N, Apple and Smashwords. Hopefully Amazon will come to the party soon and lower the price  Here's some links if you want to read it:

B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/secret-life-cj-archer/1102622894?ean=2940011299858&itm=1&usri=lord%2bhawkesbury
Smash: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/54856


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

I have a sense that a lot of us are working on new material. How is your WIP coming? Do you see some new trends in the market place? It seems to me that there is so much paranormal, psychic, esp in the stories now. It's going beyond vampires and shapeshifters. What do you think?

I'm enjoying spinning out a new story for Christmas. I've been sitting in my backyard and writing it out by hand. It's nice to write to the sound of the birds.

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm enjoying spinning out a new story for Christmas. I've been sitting in my backyard and writing it out by hand. It's nice to write to the sound of the birds.


I'm looking forward to sitting outside again--when it isn't so darned hot in south-central Texas! 

Thanks for all the lovely compliments about my new boxed sets! One more is on the way, Wild Angel/Wild Roses, and will post as soon as it's available on Kindle.

Have a great week!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Writing more is the best antidote to the summer sales slump.  I agree, Dana, get something out before Christmas! I don't know what new trends are out there, I'm hopeless at spotting them.  I'm putting the finishing touches on a YA Victorian ghost story which I want to put out just before Christmas but not until after I've written book 2 to know if I can carry the complex plot. It's so much fun but really stretching my writing muscles which is always a good thing.


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I have a sense that a lot of us are working on new material. How is your WIP coming? Do you see some new trends in the market place? It seems to me that there is so much paranormal, psychic, esp in the stories now. It's going beyond vampires and shapeshifters. What do you think?
> 
> I'm enjoying spinning out a new story for Christmas. I've been sitting in my backyard and writing it out by hand. It's nice to write to the sound of the birds.
> 
> Dana


I'm getting ready for my August 15th release, my first published faith-based story then moving on to getting my December release edited and formatted.

This will probably be the last of my previously written books. There are three others, but they are stories I wrote waaay back and need too much work to get them publication ready. So after December, I'll be back to writing, Yippee!!!

CJ, I'm with you on the heat. Here in Atlanta it's so hot, even the birds aren't chirping.

*
Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

BTW, can anyone explain how to post a picture from my hard drive to a message here? I tried, but it didn't show up.

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> BTW, can anyone explain how to post a picture from my hard drive to a message here? I tried, but it didn't show up.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


You have to upload it to photobucket or flickr first. Then copy the url. Click on the third icon from the left in the row above the smilies here and paste the url between the img tags.

I'm back from vacation. I was hoping to get some writing done but alas, it wasn't to be. We took the train and when I tried to type, my fingers kept sliding off the keyboard. One night I went to bed a little early and fired up the netbook. Got about a paragraph done and fell asleep. Had bad dreams all night long about being chased by Nazis while riding a motorcycle with a hot guy behind me, hanging on. Now you know what the wip is about.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

sibelhodge said:


> Congrats to everyone working on new stuff! Girls, it's soooo hot to be writing here in Cyprus! 45 degrees and my laptop is on fire!


Not in Cyprus, can only IMAGINE how hot hot hot it is. I had visited Egypt many years ago (prob why Egyptian myth figures heavily into my first 2 books), and I bet it's a similar kind of cookpot where you are, even in the shade!!!!

Oddly enough, the heat is working for me.
I'm upstate NY, my back deck is southern/western full sun. Not good for writing, but the gym was killing me yesterday, so I've been prostrate on the deck today during the hottest part of the afternoon, using it as a giant all-body heating pad. It's very meditative, like being in a bright sauna, and got my thoughts turning and churning on chapter 3 of the WIP, so between muscle relief and sorting out plot issues, I've got to give the heatwave props! Later, when it's cooler, I'll hit the lap top and if it doesn't hit back, may turn out some decent word count.

Cheers!


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Had bad dreams all night long about being chased by Nazis while riding a motorcycle with a hot guy behind me, hanging on. Now you know what the wip is about.


Thanks, Margaret! Dreams can make the most interesting plots! Go for it, girl.

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Thanks, Margaret! Dreams can make the most interesting plots! Go for it, girl.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Woke up in the middle of the night after a very steamy dream and wrote the hottest scene I've ever done.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Do you have a sleeping partner, Gertie? I think I would've awakened him first. THEN write the steamy scene even steamier.


----------



## Writtled

Hi everyone!

This is a great thread. I hope my work fits in here. Mine's a YA paranormal romance, with no vampires and werewolves (so don't worry). It's currently 2.99 on Amazon and Smashwords (links below).








At seventeen, Roe Daniels didn't need to believe in fairy tales, she knew they didn't exist. But when Roe moves to Gaudium Falls to be with her aunt, she finds the elusive friend, a love triangle turned square, and the magic that she would have bet six bucks never existed.

Within a new town Roe doesn't trust enough to call home, she'll find a place she knows is too good to get used to and too perfect to trust, and a boy also too close to that description to fall for. She'll survive the contact with the world that feels so foreign to her and the boy who is big enough to shake that world and her life to its core, or she'll watch everything she's just beginning to know and to love burn to glittering ashes at her feet.

If you like paranormal romance for young adults, fairy tales, love triangles, urban fantasy, romance, or magic mirrors, _Glittering Ashes_ will be right up your alley. I'm so excited to have people actually read my work. Hope you all like it!

Glittering Ashes (The Dark Artist Series) on Amazon

Glittering Ashes (The Dark Artist Series) on Amazon UK

Glittering Ashes (The Dark Artist Series) on Smashwords


----------



## Atunah

I just finished  and I am reading  right after. Half way through and I like it even better than the first one. 
Also bought  since I like the premise.

Love this thread. Keep them coming oh lovely Romance writers.


----------



## ElizaKnight

Hello all!  I've enjoyed looking at the pretty covers on the bottoms of signatures!  

I'm trying to bring the medeival romance back, since I keep hearing its dead. I LOVE medieval romance, have ALWAYS loved it. I do also enjoy all other types too, because let's face it, I LOVE love  

Recently, I published on Kindle (B&N and Smashwords too) my new medeival, A LADY'S CHARADE. 

What about you all? Do you like medieval romance? Do you think its dead?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Nope, not dead at all!  I'm happy to say that several of my biggest sellers are medieval romance.

Welcome, Eliza, and best of luck with your medieval romance!

Here's my latest release, a boxed set featuring three of my bestselling medieval romances:



Miriam Minger


----------



## ElizaKnight

Thanks Miriam  Love your covers! I have to go check out your books now!


----------



## ElizaKnight

Forgot to also mention, that I'm glad to hear your sales are doing well!  Good to see that!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Fun to see what ya'll are doing!

@Kelley--welcome. Your cover is lovely. Hope you do well.

@Eliza--the beauty of Kindle is that it is helping us find our audiences, even the ones proclaimed "dead." I noticed Jill Barnett's "Betwitching" is majoringly selling-on Kindle. It's got to be 15 years old. I think it's "medieval". Miriam Minger has definitely found new life for her classic tales. Carry on!

@Chicki and anyone else wanting to post pictures or banners. Margaret had it right. Use photobucket.com to get a code and then post it here.

@Atunah--Thanks for reading us! You can't go wrong with CJ Archer.

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone rolls out this fall. I'm running a banner ad at The Romance Review all month. I'll let you know if I think it was effective. You can see it here: http://www.theromancereviews.com/

If you want to play around making your own banners, go to www.bannerfans.com I uploaded my book covers at photobucket.com to get codes. Then you use the codes to create your banners. If I can do it, you can do it!

Love you muchly--
Dana


----------



## Writtled

Thanks for the welcome, Dana. I really like this thread. I am such a romance junkie.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> @Atunah--Thanks for reading us! You can't go wrong with CJ Archer.


Aw shucks, Dana, thank you.

Atunah - so glad you're enjoying them. It's lovely to hear what readers think of your books after working on them for so long in the loneliness of your own study.

I hope my northern hemisphere buddies are keeping cool in the heat. 45 degrees in Cypres sounds insane, Sibel! Way too hot to do anything but sit and read at the beach or pool. It's winter down here in Australia but amazingly today is going to get to 20 degrees which is warm for August in Melbourne.

Great to hear most of us are working on new stuff. I love it!


----------



## jessicajames

Very nice to be able to share!

I have a new Civil War romantic historical that just won the 2011 John Esten Cooke Award for Southern Fiction, as well as the Indie Next Generation Award for Regional Fiction. It was a Finalist in the Romance and Historical Fiction categories and is a Pinnacle Book Achievement winner.

http://www.amazon.com/Noble-Cause-Novel-Love-ebook/dp/B004UH8YC0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1312243831&sr=8-2

Jessica James
www.jessicajamesbooks.com


----------



## Miriam Minger

ElizaKnight said:


> Love your covers! I have to go check out your books now!


Thanks, Eliza! This morning I released the last of my three new boxed sets: Wild Angel/Wild Roses. You love medieval romances and these two stories are set in medieval Ireland...so there you go! 

My boxed sets are a bargain, too, at $4.99 for my two sequel sets and $9.99 for a trio of my bestselling medieval romances--so stock up your Kindles and settle in for some fun summertime reads! 







Miriam Minger


----------



## mamiller

ElizaKnight said:


> Hello all! I've enjoyed looking at the pretty covers on the bottoms of signatures!
> 
> I'm trying to bring the medeival romance back, since I keep hearing its dead. I LOVE medieval romance, have ALWAYS loved it. I do also enjoy all other types too, because let's face it, I LOVE love
> 
> Recently, I published on Kindle (B&N and Smashwords too) my new medeival, A LADY'S CHARADE.
> 
> What about you all? Do you like medieval romance? Do you think its dead?


Hi Eliza!

I don't think it's dead at all. I'm supposed to be reading romantic suspense, but I often find that medieval romance and regency romance are delicious guilty pleasures of mine!!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all to new faces and old ones!

I'm on vacation in Dallas right now but I'd thought I stop by and say a big hello! 

Sibel and Dana, great interview! New and interesting questions.

Hope everyone is having an awesome week! I got a few more days and will be back home this weekend.

Tiph


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

Yes, what a great surprise to see the interview up at SIBEL HODGE's  website http://bit.ly/n1UQ3B. I'd forgotten all my witty answers! THANK YOU, Sibel!

I am also VERY EXCITED about the new cover for ROYAL REBEL. DD Scott is going to allow me to debut it on her www.TheNakedHero.com tomorrow.

Off to work! Hope you've found a cool spot--

Dana


----------



## Chicki

I have a character in a scene of my upcoming release that my editor says doesn't sound like he has a Nordic accent. The guy only speaks twice in the scene. This is what he says:

"How much?"

"That's for her," he said to Summer. "She earned it."

Any ideas as to how I can portray his accent?

Thanks.

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I have a character in a scene of my upcoming release that my editor says doesn't sound like he has a Nordic accent. The guy only speaks twice in the scene. This is what he says:
> 
> "How much?"
> 
> "That's for her," he said to Summer. "She earned it."
> 
> Any ideas as to how I can portray his accent?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Chicki Brown


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> I am also VERY EXCITED about the new cover for ROYAL REBEL. DD Scott is going to allow me to debut it on her www.TheNakedHero.com tomorrow.
> 
> Off to work! Hope you've found a cool spot--
> 
> Dana


And oh my gosh are we super-excited to host you as our Naked Hero Guest Blogger tomorrow, Dana!

Wait 'til y'all see this cover!!!

See y'all any time after around 3:30 AM Central Time tomorrow morning at http://thenakedhero.com !!!

Cheers!!!

P.S. Oh, and I'm on deadline for LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - so I'm missin' y'all and will be catchin' up next week!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Chicki said:


> I have a character in a scene of my upcoming release that my editor says doesn't sound like he has a Nordic accent. The guy only speaks twice in the scene. This is what he says:
> 
> "How much?"
> 
> "That's for her," he said to Summer. "She earned it."
> 
> Any ideas as to how I can portray his accent?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Chicki Brown


"Yah, that's for her," he said to Summer in a thick Nordic accent. "She earned it."

[I'm a Norskie, you know, yah for sure.  Miriam Minger]


----------



## DDScott

All you superfab Indie Romance Novelists and Readers too...

C'mon over to The Naked Hero tonight, and tell us what kinds of superfab scoop you like to see in your fave author's newsletters...

Our Naked Hero Naked Notes are back...and we want to know...what y'all want to know...

http://thenakedhero.com/the-naked-notes-are-back

*I'll tell you what...the first five people who comment over there about what they enjoy seeing in an author's Enews-letter, I'll treat you to your choice of one Kindle Gift Copy of the Bootscootin' Books or Cozy Cash Mystery of your choice...just tell me in your comment, that you saw here on our thread that I was treating you...then tell me which book you'd like...and PM me here on the Boards with your email address!!!*

Thanks tons for your feedback and Happy Reading!!!


----------



## ElizaKnight

@Dana – Thank you!  I completely agree. I’ve been so happy with Amazon! There are several authors whose books were out of print that I love from the 80’s and early 90’s that now all the sudden with kindle have been able to put those books back out.

Similarly with my book, A LADY’S CHARADE, I had an offer that fell through, lots o interest but no bites because of the market trends. But you know what? Every review I’ve gotten on the book from review sites, Goodreads, Amazon, etc… all LOVE the book, so I couldn’t be happier that the story I really love, other people are enjoying. I know I’ve done my job then 

@Miriam – I LOVE medieval Irish tales. My family is from Ireland, and there really aren’t very many of them out there! I am about 2/3 of the way done with an England/Ireland medieval. 

@Mamiller – they are delicious guilty pleasures aren’t they? I find I can devour a romance novel in a day—pure enjoyment, and a total escape!


----------



## CJArcher

Squeee!!!  A Secret Life has just been made FREE at Amazon!! I changed it to free last week on Smashwords and was surprised to see the change filter through within 2 days to B&N and Apple. It then took about a week for Amazon to price match.  I'm hoping this will cause a bump to all my books in time.  If anyone's intererested, you can click on the image of A Secret Life in my signature and it'll take you straight there.


----------



## karenk105

Nice, CJ!   You'll have to let me know if it has any effect on your overall sales. I recently finished a novelette, and I was thinking about attempting the freebie thing.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all!  I'm back from vacation.  Hope everyone's doing well.  (Now there's a great way to cure constant sales checking--go on a trip and stay busy.  It's truly much nicer just to check on numbers once or twice a day.)  

Congrats on going free, CJ. And good luck!  My short story, "The Hot Girl's Friend" went free on Amazon UK while I was away.  (It's free on Smashwords, not sure why Amazon US hasn't picked it up.)  However, it's impacting my US sales more than my UK sales.  Some of the books have picked up a bit on the UK side, but sales of "The Hot Girl's Friend" in the US have probably quadrupled.  Not sure why that is.  (hopefully once folks in the UK read the short story, they'll buy the whole collection.  Sales of the collection have picked up, but not what you'd expect after 1500 downloads of the free short story.)

I also had a really successful ad for my novella on ereadernews while I was away, so things are suddenly, surprisingly, chugging along.

Moral of the story--go on vacation!


----------



## Chicki

Wow, I remember that! I found this on YouTube that helped a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL2DA5mKPrE

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Miriam Minger

Lisa Scott said:


> I also had a really successful ad for my novella on ereadernews while I was away, so things are suddenly, surprisingly, chugging along. Moral of the story--go on vacation!


@ Lisa - Too funny!  Congrats on your growing sales momentum!

@CJ - Way to go on your free book! My free title A HINT OF RAPTURE spurred lots of sales on other books, so hoping the same for you.

@Eliza - So WILD ANGEL and WILD ROSES set in Medieval Ireland might just be your cup of tea! 



Miriam Minger


----------



## JaimeRae

SO glad to have found this thread! I now have two historical romance ebooks available, Perpetual Love and Blood Lust (which just came live yesterday). They are both available on Amazon for Kindle. I will be checking back here often. And as soon as I figure out how to post my book covers I will!


----------



## DDScott

Our lovely Dana Taylor's new cover is here...and we've got the exclusive scoop on my grog The Naked Hero!!!

It's truly one heckuva brilliant cover design...

http://thenakedhero.com/welcome-to-the-naked-hero-dana-taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wuzupbury said:


> SO glad to have found this thread! I now have two historical romance ebooks available, Perpetual Love and Blood Lust (which just came live yesterday). They are both available on Amazon for Kindle. I will be checking back here often. And as soon as I figure out how to post my book covers I will!


Good morning!

@Welcome "Wuzupbury"! Your adventure begins!

@Lisa & CJ--it's so encouraging to hear about your growing success. Did you see the Amazon/Kindle FB page has now reached One MILLION Fans As opposed to Nook at about 1,900. Isn't fun to be part of a revolution (without guns)?

@Chicki--I love those clips from Carol Burnett. When I was in high school our drama class drove in and watched the shows being filmed several times.

Okay, I'm going to post another message with my big news.
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Okay--

Yes DeeDee has graciously featured the new, improved version of my twist of the Robin Hood legend at her innovative site www.TheNakedHero.com. Thank you, DeeDee Scott, woman of tremendous energy and imagination.

So, here she is--my feisty Princess Robin personified--the Royal Rebel










And the new description:
*Courageous, captivating, cunning-the Royal Rebel leads her band of freedom fighters against the tyranny of Prince John. Inspired by the legend of Robin Hood, Royal Rebel twists a familiar tale into a fresh, romantic adventure. Robin, the secret daughter of King Richard, fights injustice as she awaits her father's return from the Crusades. Joining forces with arrogant knight extraordinaire, Sir Simon of Loxley, the two undertake a mission to save the kingdom. Filled with humor, whimsical imagination, and romance-Royal Rebel will capture your heart.

Winner of "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" Contests of the Romance Writers of America*

Thanks for reading! (Would appreciate it if you'd follow the link and "like" it.)
Dana


----------



## mamiller

OMG, I love it Dana!! It's perfect!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Wow, I remember that! I found this on YouTube that helped a lot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL2DA5mKPrE
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Glad I set you on the path to find what you needed.

Every once in a while, I have to post this one from Norway.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Glad I set you on the path to find what you needed.
> 
> Every once in a while, I have to post this one from Norway.


That was funny, but I couldn't follow it if you paid me!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana, that cover is AWESOME!!!!  It's going to be a hit, I'm sure.  Congrats, you must be excited.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Dana, that's a great cover for Royal Rebel. Who did it, if I may ask?


----------



## CJArcher

Dana, that cover is stunning!  Really eye-catching. Coupled with that catchy title I think you've definitely got a future success on your hands.  It certainly makes me want to pick it up.  Good luck!

Lisa, I like your suggestion of going on holiday and seeing a sales spike, lol.  I could do with a break right now.  Glad you're finally seeing success for your stories - they (and you) deserve it, you're a fine writer.

1 day into my freebie and so far so good. ASL is #3 in the Historical Romance Free category and #43 overall. No noticeable bumps to my other books yet but hopefully that'll come in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

I've been typing so much, I'm getting carpel tunnel! Anyway--thanks for the encouragement. I'd love to see "Royal Rebel" have her day in the sun.

@CJ--I just tweeted your post from one of the biggies--POI? DCR? Anyway--CONGRATS on the terrific sales bump.

The cover designer is via CJ--her name is Amanda Kelsey with Razzle Dazzle Design.

Signing off now!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay--
> 
> Yes DeeDee has graciously featured the new, improved version of my twist of the Robin Hood legend at her innovative site www.TheNakedHero.com. Thank you, DeeDee Scott, woman of tremendous energy and imagination.
> 
> So, here she is--my feisty Princess Robin personified--the Royal Rebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new description:
> *Courageous, captivating, cunning-the Royal Rebel leads her band of freedom fighters against the tyranny of Prince John. Inspired by the legend of Robin Hood, Royal Rebel twists a familiar tale into a fresh, romantic adventure. Robin, the secret daughter of King Richard, fights injustice as she awaits her father's return from the Crusades. Joining forces with arrogant knight extraordinaire, Sir Simon of Loxley, the two undertake a mission to save the kingdom. Filled with humor, whimsical imagination, and romance-Royal Rebel will capture your heart.
> 
> Winner of "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" Contests of the Romance Writers of America*
> 
> Thanks for reading! (Would appreciate it if you'd follow the link and "like" it.)
> Dana


Your cover is great, Dana--and I should know.  I've used that photo on my bestselling medieval historical romance WILD ANGEL since November 2010, created by Kim Killion of Hot d*mn Designs. That feisty-looking redhead has done wonderfully by me and I'm sure she'll do the same for you. Best of luck with Royal Rebel!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Atunah

OMG that's it Miriam. I been thinking for hours, why does that chick look familiar. I am going insane. Now I know, I read Wild Angel  

Adorable, on both books.


----------



## Miriam Minger

SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT is featured today at Ereader News Today and linked to Kindle!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-secrets-of-midnight/676912/

Miriam Minger


----------



## indiebookslist

Well, this seems like an appropriate place to post this, so here goes:

We run two sites that cater to indie readers, one of them is specifically for Indie Romance.

Indie Books List posts excerpts from all genres, so you get 1500+ word sample of a novel before you take up yet another slot on the Kindle. Our back catalog of Romance submissions is here.

Only Romance is one of our newest (and more popular) endeavors. This site is all romance, all the time. We do crosspost from Indie Books List.

If you are an author, or a reader, we're sure that you'll find a sample you'll enjoy here, and fill up your Kindle for what remains of the summer.

*As a note to the authors in this thread, we do accept submissions, and post them, free of charge.* Your work is posted and promoted on our twitter and FB pages as well. At this point, we are 3 weeks out or more with submissions (we post twice a day on most blogs).


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay--
> 
> Yes DeeDee has graciously featured the new, improved version of my twist of the Robin Hood legend at her innovative site www.TheNakedHero.com. Thank you, DeeDee Scott, woman of tremendous energy and imagination.
> 
> So, here she is--my feisty Princess Robin personified--the Royal Rebel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new description:
> *Courageous, captivating, cunning-the Royal Rebel leads her band of freedom fighters against the tyranny of Prince John. Inspired by the legend of Robin Hood, Royal Rebel twists a familiar tale into a fresh, romantic adventure. Robin, the secret daughter of King Richard, fights injustice as she awaits her father's return from the Crusades. Joining forces with arrogant knight extraordinaire, Sir Simon of Loxley, the two undertake a mission to save the kingdom. Filled with humor, whimsical imagination, and romance-Royal Rebel will capture your heart.
> 
> Winner of "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" Contests of the Romance Writers of America*
> 
> Thanks for reading! (Would appreciate it if you'd follow the link and "like" it.)
> Dana


You are sooo very welcome, Dana!!! We were thrilled to share your book's reincarnation!!!

And thanks bunches for the sweet shout-out too! You're amazing!!!

Remember, Y'All, please just PM me right here on Kindle Boards if you'd luuuvvv to be a Guest on my Naked Hero Site...I've got a couple more of you already to get scheduled-in, and I'll be contacting you next week, once I finish-up with my August release - LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash mysteries!!!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart...become Enchanted with love

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FB45KK


----------



## mamiller

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> Enchanted Heart...become Enchanted with love
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FB45KK


It looks good, Brianna!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We have other genre threads, but I think this is the first one for romance. Thanks for starting it.
> 
> If you like historical romance, then *Ariana's Pride* is for you (see link in my siggy). I think the book trailer will give you a good idea of what goes on in Ariana's life.


THE GHOST SHIP has a strong romance plot in the paranormal genre. 
http://www.gerrieferrisfinger.blogspot.com


----------



## DeboraDennis

Hi fellow Indie Romance writers and romance lovers! I just found these boards and I'm a Kindle author newbie (my first novella went live last night!) Thanks for this opportunity to post about my book...I've been having so much fun reading through this thread!



*A KNIGHT IN HER ARMS*

*Dreaming of the past*. Hannah Falcon loves her job cataloging medieval artifacts and setting up the displays at the Natural History Museum in New York City. What she doesn't love is her friends insisting she date more. When a man dressed as a medieval knight shows up in the museum, Hannah mistakes him for her friend's latest attempt at a blind date.

*Sent into the future*: Sir Gavin of Rogueforth is a battle-hardened twelfth century knight who expects nothing more from life than to live and die by his sword. Sent through time to protect a woman named Hannah and claim her as his own, he expects a reward. He doesn't expect a woman who refuses to be protected.

Can one passionate night, ten days before Christmas, convince a twenty-first century woman to follow her heart and show a medieval knight there's more to life than being a protector?

*Previously published as Her Knight Before Christmas, this is an erotic holiday time travel novella*


----------



## KOwrites

indiebookslist said:


> Well, this seems like an appropriate place to post this, so here goes:
> 
> We run two sites that cater to indie readers, one of them is specifically for Indie Romance.
> 
> Indie Books List posts excerpts from all genres, so you get 1500+ word sample of a novel before you take up yet another slot on the Kindle. Our back catalog of Romance submissions is here.
> 
> Only Romance is one of our newest (and more popular) endeavors. This site is all romance, all the time. We do crosspost from Indie Books List.
> 
> If you are an author, or a reader, we're sure that you'll find a sample you'll enjoy here, and fill up your Kindle for what remains of the summer.
> 
> *As a note to the authors in this thread, we do accept submissions, and post them, free of charge.* Your work is posted and promoted on our twitter and FB pages as well. At this point, we are 3 weeks out or more with submissions (we post twice a day on most blogs).


Great site! I sent you my two novel excerpts. Thanks for the post here!


----------



## mamiller

Hi Debora. I have to admit, I love the title "Her Knight Before Christmas"


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Hi, Brianna. I think I know you from another site, but I can't remember which one. You posted snippets from your book there. Is this the same one? Sounds great, by the way.

Joyce


----------



## indiebookslist

> Great site! I sent you my two novel excerpts. Thanks for the post here!


Thanks Katherine, we look forward to posting your novel. Usually, we email people 2-3 days before it is posted.


----------



## KOwrites

indiebookslist said:


> Thanks Katherine, we look forward to posting your novel. Usually, we email people 2-3 days before it is posted.


Great thanks for letting me know.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

KO


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

@Miriam Minger--YIKES! If I'd known the picture was the same as one of your covers, I would not have signed off on it. My first reaction was S*%T. But, on reflection, from a consumer standpoint, familiar bookcovers actually reinforce the image in the consumer's memories. And, imitation is the highest form of flattery. So, you should feel very flattered, I guess. I "liked" your ENT feature.

@IndieBooksList--thanks for coming here and giving us the information. I'll hop on it.

All the dismal economic news put me in mind of the Great Depression and the role the entertainment industry played during those dark days. Hollywood offered a host of comedies to make people feel better and get them through a hard time. That lead to me thinking about comedy books and some of the authors I've met around here. Soooo, I compiled a Listmania at Amazon I called Funny Ladies. I just pulled people off the top of my head. So, I apologize to anyone I may have overlooked.

Check out the Funny Ladies: http://amzn.to/nJj5xK

Have a great weekend!
Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> All the dismal economic news put me in mind of the Great Depression and the role the entertainment industry played during those dark days. Hollywood offered a host of comedies to make people feel better and get them through a hard time. That lead to me thinking about comedy books and some of the authors I've met around here. Soooo, I compiled a Listmania at Amazon I called Funny Ladies. I just pulled people off the top of my head. So, I apologize to anyone I may have overlooked.
> 
> Check out the Funny Ladies: http://amzn.to/nJj5xK


What a great idea! Some very funny and talented ladies in that list, Dana.

Hello to all the newbies to this thread. I'm loving the sound of some of your ebooks. I've really got to find more time to read them all.


----------



## Miriam Minger

My award-winning Viking romance TWIN PASSIONS is $1.99 for a limited time!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Linda Acaster

Offering two historicals for your summer reading:

*Beneath The Shining Mountains* - Native American set in the 1830s; currently #21 in the NAmerican chart.

*Hostage of the Heart* Mediaeval English/Welsh borders, available for Kindle and as an mp3 download.

Chill in the heat!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> All the dismal economic news put me in mind of the Great Depression and the role the entertainment industry played during those dark days. Hollywood offered a host of comedies to make people feel better and get them through a hard time. That lead to me thinking about comedy books and some of the authors I've met around here. Soooo, I compiled a Listmania at Amazon I called Funny Ladies. I just pulled people off the top of my head. So, I apologize to anyone I may have overlooked.
> 
> Check out the Funny Ladies: http://amzn.to/nJj5xK
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dana


What an honor to be on your Listmania Funny Ladies List, Dana!

Thanks beyond bunches for including me in this stellar line-up of LOL Queens!!!

I think that's what I luuuvvv most about being a bestselling romantic comedy and comedic caper author...I simply luuuvvv making people laugh!!! Nothin' beats bringin' a LOL moment to someone's life!!!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart $2.99. It's Kindle-icious! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FB45KK


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> All the dismal economic news put me in mind of the Great Depression and the role the entertainment industry played during those dark days. Hollywood offered a host of comedies to make people feel better and get them through a hard time. That lead to me thinking about comedy books and some of the authors I've met around here. Soooo, I compiled a Listmania at Amazon I called Funny Ladies. I just pulled people off the top of my head. So, I apologize to anyone I may have overlooked.
> 
> Check out the Funny Ladies: http://amzn.to/nJj5xK
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dana


Thanks so much for including me on your list! I'm flattered you think I'm funny  --wait, this wasn't funny looking ladies, was it?


----------



## Lisa Scott

How important do you guys think it is to offer your books as print copies?  It doesn't seem to make sense for anything less than novel length, does it?  And what do you think about offering a 52,000 word collection of short stories?

Anyone willing to share their print sales numbers?  Thanks!


----------



## youngadultfiction

If you're looking for a different kind of summer read, you can try my YA novel that's been described as 'a Catcher in the Rye for Asia' on Amazon. 
(Only 0.99 cents!)
Thanks so much!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Anyone ever advertise on Smart Bitches Trashy Books?  What kind of results did you see?  (Trying to find good places to advertise.)


----------



## EliRey

The latest in my Moreno Brothers series is out. Meet their kid sister Sweet Sofie!



Her entire life, Sofia Moreno has dealt with overprotective brothers. With her three older brothers always lurking, no boy would dare reach out to her. Luckily for Sofia, the one boy she's got her heart set on has always been within reach: her brother's best friend Eric, even though his loyalty to her brothers runs deep. Sofia knows there is only so much he can do before giving in to her.

Two years older than her, Eric Diego has always known there would be hell to pay if he messed with his best friend's kid sister, Sofia. Through the years, he watches as she blooms into a beautiful young lady right before his eyes. With teenage hormones raging and Sofia more than willing, Eric agrees to the unthinkable: a forbidden secret romance. Feeling emotions and a feverish passion that's new to them both, neither is ready for how quickly their romance spins out of control.


----------



## Chicki

LAST 6 DAYS to get HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME for only 99 cents! http://amzn.to/dWZSxA

Get your copy today!

Chicki Brown
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning and congrats to anyone who has children starting school today!

@Brianna--love "Kindle-icious"--I will probably steal that!

@Eli--Hi! Haven't seen you here in a while.

@Linda--congrats on your good showing in the Native American list. Nice when you can establish a niche.

@Lisa-- as to print books and ads. Unless you think you can personally hand sell books at local venues or festivals, I wouldn't rush to print. Even in the "old" days when there were brick-and-mortar stores, it was almost impossible for self-pubbed to get in. I was published by a small press and they got a few books on the shelves, but not many. Libraries are having their budgets cut. Sams and Walmart are the biggest book sellers now and they won't touch your book unless you are published by the big companies. As for advertising, I have a banner ad going at TheRomanceReview.com this month that I think is working. Romance-the-book.com is opening up ads. I had one for a month and I thought it also moved books. I haven't tried "Trashy Bitches." 

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Me again--

Couple of things cooking for me personally today. Mel Comley has me featured in an interview at her site today. If you haven't met Mel, you should follow her on twitter. She is very funny. The link is http://bit.ly/mZWa54

The Funny Ladies Listmania has been one of my better ideas. I do a lot of things that come under the category "Well, nobody died." The link is http://amzn.to/nJj5xK in case you missed it.

AND, my new cover for ROYAL REBEL pushed it to #1 in Romance at Author's Den. http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=47990










Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> The Funny Ladies Listmania has been one of my better ideas. I do a lot of things that come under the category "Well, nobody died."
> Dana


You come up with wonderful ideas, Dana! I can't imagine where you get the energy to keep up with all of them.

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> AND, my new cover for ROYAL REBEL pushed it to #1 in Romance at Author's Den. http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=47990
> 
> Dana


Congratulations, Dana! Author's Den has been a lot of fun, and I absolutely love the cover for ROYAL REBEL.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> @Lisa-- as to print books and ads. Unless you think you can personally hand sell books at local venues or festivals, I wouldn't rush to print. Even in the "old" days when there were brick-and-mortar stores, it was almost impossible for self-pubbed to get in. I was published by a small press and they got a few books on the shelves, but not many. Libraries are having their budgets cut. Sams and Walmart are the biggest book sellers now and they won't touch your book unless you are published by the big companies. As for advertising, I have a banner ad going at TheRomanceReview.com this month that I think is working. Romance-the-book.com is opening up ads. I had one for a month and I thought it also moved books. I haven't tried "Trashy Bitches."


Thanks Dana. I was wondering if anyone sold print books right on amazon. I wasn't looking to get into bookstores. And you are a busy lady! I wish I had the energy to do half your promotion. What has been your #1 most successful promotion, do you think?


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

Thanks, Dana--great list! 
I have three novels on summer beach read sale @ .99 cents each:

The Scent of Jade - Romantic romp through Costa Rica!
http://The Scent of Jade[/IMG]]

http://The Kitchen Shrink[/IMG]] - If your life's a mess, your house could probably use a makeover, too--welcome to the behind-the-scenes world of reality TV!

http://'Til Somebody Loves You, Romantic Comedy Quick-Pick[/IMG]] - a modern day fairytale where the damsel in distress saves her own day!

Thanks for reading! Take care, Dee


----------



## CJArcher

Dana - fantastic on being #1 at Authors Den! I suspected that cover and title would work. Very eye catching.

Lisa - I'd like to know if anyone sells print books too. I've heard varying results. Perhaps start a thread somewhere on KB and see what response you get.  If nothing else, I think it would be nice to have a copy of your own books on your shelf


----------



## Jenni

Just uploaded Jane Doe's Return. I loved writing this book Travis is one of my favorite heros!


----------



## Anne Maven

Hello everyone!

There a review and giveaway for my book, 'With you in my heart' at http://bookwormfamily.com/2011/08/09/with-you-in-my-heart-by-anne-maven-giveaway/

Here's a short blurb - 
This is a journey of self discovery. Set in India, the US and Belize, it follows three protagonists as their lives are uprooted by unforeseen events. Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters choose their unique paths in their quest for love. They find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Here's a link. The picture in the signature should take you to the page as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all!

@Anne--What interesting settings for your book. Pretty cover, also.

@ Sibel--wow! I'm looking forward to reading. I think it's great that as "Indies" we can explore completely different territories. Of course, it's difficult! People are trained to think "she writes XXX" and put you in that box. I'm trying to carve out two niches and I'm certainly not yet a roaring success.

@Lisa--best venues by far have been EReaderNewsToday and DailyCheapReads. HOWEVER--Greg at ENT is no longer doing anything but free books or his one Book of the Day that is booked months in advance. As far as I know DCR simply chooses what they want and if you are lucky they will pick you. You can submit and hope. Week in Rewind is good, but pricey. Elizabeth at Frugal E is forced to change her set up because of Amazon's ban on California associates. Not sure what she is doing now. I haven't jumped on Kindle Nation Daily yet.

I still believe we can be cross promoting each other--for free! Send me your excerpts and I'll put them up at Authors Den blog. My email is [email protected]

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks Dana. I was wondering if anyone sold print books right on amazon. I wasn't looking to get into bookstores. And you are a busy lady! I wish I had the energy to do half your promotion. What has been your #1 most successful promotion, do you think?


Regarding your print book sales interest...hop on over to my WG2E Grog, Lisa, and check-out Tonya Kappes Real Numbers posts from the last couple weeks...she's doing great using CreateSpace for her print versions.

As far as successful promo --- hands down for me it's been Kindle Nation Daily and Pixel of Ink!!!


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> AND, my new cover for ROYAL REBEL pushed it to #1 in Romance at Author's Den. http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=47990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!
> Dana


Woohoo and congrats on your ROYAL REBEL cover kickin' some major royal sales butt! You Go, Girl!!!


----------



## KOwrites

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks Dana. I was wondering if anyone sold print books right on amazon. I wasn't looking to get into bookstores. And you are a busy lady! I wish I had the energy to do half your promotion. What has been your #1 most successful promotion, do you think?


Lisa, 
I did print at the same as e-book versions for my two novels. I used Adobe InDesign to set up the books (I learned InDesign on Lynda.com) and went with Lightning Source for printing them because their distribution is phenomenal (LSI is owned by Ingram). My trade paperbacks are available in the UK, Australia, Canada, the U.S. at Amazon.com, BarnesandNoble.com, and with Espresso Book Machines (nationwide). Lightning Source handles all the contracts for this distribution model. You have to know what you're doing (book has to be file ready; they do not edit whatsoever), but Lightning Source has been great to work with. I'm not interested in getting my books in bookstores or libraries; I just point readers to the online web sites. The reason I did print is because I write women's fiction and as I suspected some of my readers still only buy print versions. Hope that helps.

KO


----------



## KOwrites

DDScott said:


> Regarding your print book sales interest...hop on over to my WG2E Grog, Lisa, and check-out Tonya Kappes Real Numbers posts from the last couple weeks...she's doing great using CreateSpace for her print versions.
> 
> As far as successful promo --- hands down for me it's been Kindle Nation Daily and Pixel of Ink!!!


D.D.,
Thanks for the info and the reminder. I just subscribed to WG2E Grog because I seem to be regularly freaking out about promotion and the numbers and KNOW I'm getting side-tracked.

KO


----------



## Anne Maven

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> @Anne--What interesting settings for your book. Pretty cover, also.
> 
> Dana,
> 
> Thank you for the chance to talk about our books  Glad you liked the cover!
> Congratulations on Royal Rebel reaching #1. The cover definitely makes one want to dive into the story!


----------



## Miriam Minger

sibelhodge said:


> Trafficked: The Diary of a Sex Slave is a gritty, gripping, and tear-jerking novella, inspired by real victims' accounts and research into the sex trafficking underworld.
> 
> It is estimated that 800,000 people are trafficked across international borders every year - 80% of these are women and girls. (Source: U.S. Department of State, Trafficking in Persons Report: 2007)
> 
> I'm giving away 10 copies on my blog: http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/trafficked-the-diary-of-a-sex-slave-10-free-copies-available-


@Sibel - Congrats on your novella! A timely and very important issue so super kudos to you.

@Dana - Congrats on Royal Rebel's success at Author's Den!

I'm having lots of fun with my new boxed sets available now on Kindle. If you're a medieval romance fan, Wild Angel/Wild Roses is the boxed set for you! Ronan Black O'Byrne, an Irish rebel, is a strapping black-haired hero to die for in Wild Angel, while the sequel Wild Roses features his little sister, Maire O'Byrne, a brave young woman who wonders if she'll ever find love in spite of her handicap. Hope you enjoy their stories at a bargain price of $5.99 for two of my bestselling historical romances!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Miriam, how did you manage to get so many books on your signature line?  Mine cuts me off at 6.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

In the quest to get more exposure for my book, I came across a few sites that post substantial excerpts. This lady has three sites, one of which is for romance only. In fact I think she may have posted about it on this site. Or another. Who can keep track? Anyway, she has an excerpt from my book Where Dreams are Born featured today. Here is the link if you'd like to check into it for your books. http://onlyromanceonline.com/2011/08/10/where-dreams-are-born-by-joyce-debacco/

Joyce


----------



## Sharon Red

I absolutely love the covert art, great work!


----------



## Doug Lance

*Indie fiction magazine calls for submissions of short romance fiction*

Hi Ladies!

eFiction Magazine (http://www.efictionmag.com) is calling for submissions of short romance fiction for our February 2012 romance issue.

There are no limitations on stories. Length, explicitness, or publishing history don't matter(as long as you hold the rights to the work of course).

The magazine is read by at least 3000 people a month (probably more by Feb 2012) for free online and by 550 (probably more than 1000 by Feb 2012) Kindle readers. We include information about our authors with links.

I also want to maybe run a contest or something to sweeten the deal, but I'm not sure what we'll do. We run contests all the time though, so I'm sure I'll think of something.

Just wanted to let you ladies know about this way ahead of time, so you can start thinking about a short story or you can send in that one you've been holding on to.

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## DDScott

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just a few days (on or around August 15th!), and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating LIP GLOCK's Cover as well as givin' y'all a Sneak Peek at the First Two Chapters!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents
*
And here's the superfab sassy cover plus the first two chapters...*

http://thenakedhero.com/a-sneak-peek-at-lip-glock-book-two-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-which-will-release-on-or-around-august-15th


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Dana and everyone:

Sounds like everyone has been being very productive over the summer months.

I now have 2 titles out!

THE ORACLE, the first book in NINE LIVES, my new YA Futuristic Fantasy series, is now live. Just click on http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FGAQ12 and cough up 99 cents!

BLACK & WHITE, my legal thriller/romantic suspense is also on sale for 99 cents.

So here's my shameless plug for THE NINE LIVES SERIES:

The NINE LIVES SERIES, of which THE ORACLE is the first book, is the story of an average teen girl who takes a cosmic leap from 21st century Earth to a backwards 26th century prison planet, where it is common knowledge that Earth no longer exists. Can Marina, who needs to figure out not only who she is but who she isn't, prevent Earth from sliding into a barren, cold non-existence? She going to give it all she's got, but to do that she needs some help. She turns to Brahmin, who, in her words, is "awfully built jail-bait", and her friends and family, to stage the greatest battle the universe has ever known!

Combine the romantic suspense element of Twilight and the other-wordly elements of Avatar within the framework of the global warming debate, and you have a summer read that makes everyday seem like a beach day.

Here's the blurb for THE ORACLE:

Everyone has bad hair days, and Marina is no exception. What she doesn't understand is why her bad hair days are always the worst ever! An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of her grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst ever, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

In the chaos that ensues as she tries to find her way home, Marina embarks on a quest to find and rescue the mother that she never knew. In order to do so, she needs to learn a valuable life lesson. Not only must she accept who she is, she must come to terms with who she isn't.

This story targets young adult readers, and deals with the personal responsibility we all have for the "Green" movement and taking care of our planet, while tackling the often-sticky issue of the need for young people today to take school seriously and pursue education as a way to make a difference in the fate of this world.

Here's an excerpt:

She so hated waking up. It actually hurt.

The pounding on her door intensified. It went from hovering vaguely in the background to a cruel, rending noise, shoving her from oblivion to semi-consciousness. Marina squished her eyes shut and pulled her blankets up around her ears. Why did it seem like every day was a school day? She wriggled her shoulders so that her pillow was wadded up just the way she liked and scootched further down in her bed. She was so warm and comfy.

"Marina!"

"Five more minutes?" She had to clear her throat and her mouth felt like the bacteria had been partying and multiplying at an exponential 
rate. "Please Gramps?" She knew she was whining, but she didn't care. She should have done her calculus homework and studied for her bio test last night. But she hadn't, so it made no sense to get out of bed. This was as good as it was going to get!

And finally, here's the blurb for BLACK & WHTE:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wow, things are busy around here!  Go girls! (and guys, I've seen a few of you around here)

So, I have two big announcements.

1.  I just realized this week that I've passed 1000 total sales since publishing this past May.  (on amazon us, uk and B&N combined.) I released Spouse Hunting in May, Flirts! in late June, and Beach Flirts! yesterday.  If sales keep up as they've been going this month, I'll sell 1,000 total this month.  

Thanks to everyone here for your help, advice, and guidance.  Truly, I'd be floundering around without all the great people here.  Dana and CJ, you two reached out to me at the very beginning, writing my first reviews which really got the ball rolling for me, and so many others have been quick to answer questions and offer advice and support.  Thanks so much ladies!!!!

2.  I'm giving out review copies of Beach Flirts! if anyone's interested (via smashwords.)  Just PM me. They're short stories, linked by a loose thread, wrapping up in a perfect, happy ending.  9,000-12,000 words each in length.  They're sweet, funny romantic short stories set on Cape Cod.


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, Lisa, that is fantastic! Congrats on hitting the 1,000 milestone. I'd love love love to read your beach flirts because I love your quirky writing, but I have a ton of reading to do at the moment and might not get to it for months. I tend to read slowly when I'm in writing mode.

Doug - thanks for the opportunity to feature a short story in your mag. I might have something ready by then. Keep reminding us closer to the time please!

Lots of fantastic books to read from authors on this thread. DD, Lip Glock sounds like so much fun and I'm dying to get to it.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

HI all!!! I've been on vacation and a little MIA from this thread though I've been reading all the great things you're doing with new books, covers, and promotions. Congrats on everyone's success.

I've been doing good. I was so happy and surprised a senior editor for Montlake Romance (Amazon Imprint) emailed me yesterday and told me she enjoyed "Heart Stealer" immensely and wants to talk today. I don't know how this goes but I'm excited. :_

I'll let you know what happens.

Best to all,
Tiph


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Ooh, Tiphanie, that sounds promising. Good luck with it.

Joyce


----------



## Atunah

Can I make a little request here to all you wonderful authors? Please make sure that your cover is in the kindle file so I can actually see it before I read the book. Now I have seen this with some of the Big 6, especially HarperCollins. 

But I have also come across it from Indy authors. Maybe I am weird, but I want the cover. I go there first to look at it. Some stuff looks really artsy in black and white. Its just a principle for me, I want the whole book  

What is strange is that it sometimes shows up in my Kindle 4 PC, but when I look at it on the Kindle, there is no cover. No clue how that works. 

Just a thought from a reader


----------



## LeiaShaw

Anyone else having trouble with sales right now?

I did really good all of July - sales steadily increasing.

I've had some really wonderful reviews of my 2nd book.

I got one bad review on a popular site this week and my sales have literally frozen. Not a single one in 3 days. I'm trying to figure out if it was because of the review or if it's the time or year. Actually, I'm hoping it's an error with amazon. Lol! Anyone else having a sales drop right now? Would a bad review make that much of a difference? It was on a high profile website but, God, I hope not! It's just one person's opinion!

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## karenk105

Leia, my sales ground to a halt yesterday. One particular reviewer left me scathing reviews on two of my books. I feel like they hated me SO much they wanted to disembowel me for wasting their time. I thought that might be the reason for the 0 sales, but maybe it's an Amazon issue. Or maybe I suck. Who knows!  (actually, I'm pretty sure I suck, so let's just go with that...   )


----------



## Lisa Scott

Go in the writer's cafe.  There's a long thread about the frozen sales problem.  It's not just you.  Things seem to have frozen since 7pm et yesterday,


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi girls--

So much going on here!
@Nicki Lynn--waving hello! Good to see you here again.

@Joyce--thanks for the tip on onlyromanceonline.com. I'll check it out.

@ Lisa--congrats on the great sales. You have kick-ass covers. I'm seeing the value more and more. I'm thinking of redoing most of mine.

@ Leia & Karen--Lousy sales. So many Indies competing for the Kindle dollar. Don't take it personally. I wonder how Amazon is juggling the "recommended for you" and "also bought" lines. I think those are where the books are really being sold. Now they have launched the Indie Book Store http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=3059252011  This may be taking away sales from those who aren't on the list.

So, we must carry on!

I've uploaded  in two places this morning-- Scribd http://www.scribd.com/doc/62111816/Royal-Rebel and at Bookbuzzr http://www.freado.com/book/10896/royal-rebel

Love you muchly,

Dana


----------



## KOwrites

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi girls--
> 
> So much going on here!
> @Nicki Lynn--waving hello! Good to see you here again.
> 
> @Joyce--thanks for the tip on onlyromanceonline.com. I'll check it out.
> 
> @ Lisa--congrats on the great sales. You have kick-*ss covers. I'm seeing the value more and more. I'm thinking of redoing most of mine.
> 
> @ Leia & Karen--Lousy sales. So many Indies competing for the Kindle dollar. Don't take it personally. I wonder how Amazon is juggling the "recommended for you" and "also bought" lines. I think those are where the books are really being sold. Now they have launched the Indie Book Store http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=3059252011  This may be taking away sales from those who aren't on the list.
> 
> So, we must carry on!
> 
> I've uploaded  in two places this morning-- Scribd http://www.scribd.com/doc/62111816/Royal-Rebel and at Bookbuzzr http://www.freado.com/book/10896/royal-rebel
> 
> Love you muchly,
> 
> Dana


I'd be curious if the frozen sales at KDP is somehow related to the Kindle Indie Books Store you link to above I'm not feeling too excited or enthusiastic about this Kindle Indie Book distinction and have to wonder why Amazon would elect to do this at this juncture.

KO


----------



## LeiaShaw

Sorry everyone's sales suck but I'm kinda glad it's not just me 

Let me know when your sales pick back up so I know if it's me or not.

@Karen - yes, a bad review is hard. I feel so differently about authors (even movie directors and actors) now having been where they are. Even though reviewers are really only commenting on the book, it feels personal. I think because our books are such a big piece of us. Well, for me anyway. I put my heart in my 2nd book and was shocked (I know, naive) that somebody didn't like it. Not just didn't like it, but hated it.

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## LeiaShaw

Just checked the new Indie Kindle page and my books are on it. Anyone know how that works? Are they separating shopping for indie books vs traditionally published? I haven't heard anything about this. How does it impact the frozen sales? Anyone know? I feel so out of the loop.

Leia


----------



## CJArcher

Tiphanie - how exciting! Good luck with Montlake and please keep us posted.

Karen - bad reviews hurt, but it just means you haven't connected with that person. Not everyone will like your books. As long as there's some good ones to balance out the bad, then I wouldn't worry too much. 

Sibel - lovely interview with Barbara.


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> I've been doing good. I was so happy and surprised a senior editor for Montlake Romance (Amazon Imprint) emailed me yesterday and told me she enjoyed "Heart Stealer" immensely and wants to talk today. I don't know how this goes but I'm excited. :_
> 
> I'll let you know what happens.


Wow, Tiphanie! That's great news! I hope that make you an offer you can't refuse. 

Chicki Brown
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

LeiaShaw said:


> Just checked the new Indie Kindle page and my books are on it. Anyone know how that works? Are they separating shopping for indie books vs traditionally published? I haven't heard anything about this. How does it impact the frozen sales? Anyone know? I feel so out of the loop.


My books weren't listed, even though they all have 4/5 star reviews, so I e-mailed Amazon. Here's their response:
- - - - - - -

_We appreciate hearing about your interest to be featured in the Kindle Indie Bookstore!

Most of the books you're seeing on the page are automatically selected based on their current paid unit sales rank and other important criteria. Our editorial team also selects certain books to feature from time to time based on criteria that will serve the interests of Kindle readers. Unfortunately, due to the limited nature of placements available, we cannot showcase as many high quality books as we'd like.

With this in mind, we aren't currently accepting requests to be featured and will therefore look into your request as well.

Thanks for your interest in the Kindle Indie Bookstore, and for your interest KDP._

*Chicki Brown*
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

I haven't checked to see if I've got anything there or not. Seems like a good way to get on an emotional see-saw.  Chicki--if it makes you feel better, one of your books popped up on my "recommended for you" line when I pulled up the Indie page to check it out. So, you're in the loop somewhere.  It was fun to see familiar authors sprinkled around. There have been some interesting discussions on the FB writers thread about this development--pro and con. Personally, I try to expend energy only on things I can do something about--or use to my promoting advantage somehow.

Dana


----------



## johnpaulmathew

One of the best book in this category from india is "Two states".

______________________
Education Consultants in India


----------



## LeiaShaw

Maybe I'm not on there. I'm so confused. I looked on the list then underneath it listed my book as a suggestion so maybe that's regular kindle? Oh well. I'm gonna stop trying to figure it out now. 

Anyone unfreeze yet for sales? My selling rank has increased yet I don't show any sales. I usually 5-10 per day. I haven't had any for 3 days now.

Leia Shaw


----------



## mamiller

I'm a little fuzzy on the Indie page myself. But a cup of coffee might help me.  

It seems like we still have a day that went off into oblivion, but again, coffee might help with that.


----------



## djgross

LeiaShaw said:


> Anyone unfreeze yet for sales? My selling rank has increased yet I don't show any sales. I usually 5-10 per day. I haven't had any for 3 days now.
> 
> Leia Shaw


Yesterday the system seemed slow, but I saw sales movement last night.

Congrats Tiphanie! Keep us posted 

Best,

DJ


----------



## Lisa Scott

Congrats Tiph!  Keep us updated.  The woman who contacted you just happened to read your book?

I think the indie page is a little confusing because books show up at the bottom based on your search history.  So I was thrilled to see mine when I first looked, until I realized that's because those particular search results are customized for me.  Still, I don't think it'll hurt to have one more place for people to find our books.  It's not like they're pulling indies out of the kindle store.

I've seen sales popping up, a lot overnight, so they were probably catching up, but I have no idea if all the sales from that time slot are accounted for.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Thanks all for the congrats and good wish! I so appreciate it!!  It was super exciting talking on the phone with an editor. She send me a non-binding contract with the terms and wants my book for print, audio, and digital and options for my next one. I'm just taking my time and thinking about it and weighing the pros and cons. My ultimate goal is to reach as many readers as I can, so I need to make a good decision based on that.



Lisa Scott said:


> Congrats Tiph! Keep us updated. The woman who contacted you just happened to read your book?


Yup, she just said they were searching for self-publishing gems and that she read my work and enjoyed it.



Chicki said:


> Wow, Tiphanie! That's great news! I hope that make you an offer you can't refuse.


I hope so too, Chicki!!!

I've seen a sales freeze too! Not sure why, but thanks for the heads up about the Kindle Indie Page. Just checked it.

Maureen, lol, I know the feeling.

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Gina Black

Tiphanie--that's so exciting, no matter what you choose to do!

I just got back from a two week vacation and I can't keep up with all the posts that happened while I was gone. I just read the last couple of pages. I guess I need to find out what that Amazon Indie page thingy is, huh...

While I was gone THE RAVEN'S REVENGE got a lovely review from Bridget at TRR. I'm thrilled! http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=2226 if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening!

@Tiphanie--that is very encouraging--but READ THE FINE PRINT! I've heard there is some "Indie Trolling" going on (whatever that is.)

@Gina--good to see you here again. I enjoyed "Raven's Revenge."

@Chicki--the new cover for your next release (up at Facebook) is fabulous! Mixes the elements and is so intriguing. Love the color contrasts, too.

I just uploaded "Royal Rebel"  into Smashwords. I've got some ad starting in a couple days. Will be interesting to see if the new cover produces sales. I thought some of you might like it as a Freebie--Here's the Smashwords Coupon Code. Good until August 31 AV36T
Have a good evening!
Dana


----------



## Gina Black

@Dana--that's a smashing cover! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## I love books

Dana Taylor said:


> I just uploaded "Royal Rebel"  into Smashwords. I've got some ad starting in a couple days. Will be interesting to see if the new cover produces sales. I thought some of you might like it as a Freebie--Here's the Smashwords Coupon Code. Good until August 31 AV36T
> Have a good evening!
> Dana


Congrats on your new book, Dana! Great cover!


----------



## I love books

Lisa Scott said:


> Wow, things are busy around here! Go girls! (and guys, I've seen a few of you around here)
> 
> I just realized this week that I've passed 1000 total sales since publishing this past May. (on amazon us, uk and B&N combined.) I released Spouse Hunting in May, Flirts! in late June, and Beach Flirts! yesterday. If sales keep up as they've been going this month, I'll sell 1,000 total this month.


Wow! Huge congrats on your 1000 sales, Lisa! That's awesome! Doing a happy dance for you! 

I just found this wonderful thread. I'm a huge indie romance fan (and newbie romance novelist) I'm looking forward to sharing info and engaging in great discussions. Huge congrats, to everyone on their books and latest releases! My Kindle is stacked with hundreds of great reads! By far, my Kindle is the best gadget I've bought in years! 
All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

Welcome Shadonna! Congrats on joining the Indie world of publishing. Very nice cover.

Have a great Saturday everyone--

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley

Love the new cover Dana.

I'll be joining all you romance writers soon, just doing the final edits on A Time to Heal now!


----------



## CJArcher

Mel Comley said:


> I'll be joining all you romance writers soon, just doing the final edits on A Time to Heal now!


Glad to have you joining our growing ranks, Mel.

Speaking of Mel, she's been kind enough to interview me on her blog. Her questions really got me thinking and I ended up enjoying writing the answers very much. You can read it here:
http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

I've been super busy this weekend soaking up the collective wisdom at the Romance Writers of Australia conference here in my home city of Melbourne. It's Sunday night and I'm exhausted but I came away from that conference with renewed enthusiasm for my writing, for indie publishing, and for the romance genre in general.


----------



## I love books

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning--
> 
> Welcome Shadonna! Congrats on joining the Indie world of publishing. Very nice cover.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone--
> 
> Dana




 Thank you, Dana! AN UNEXPECTED BRIDE was released last week, a fun summer romance read! I'm excited to join other romance authors and this wonderful thread.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

It's early here in So Cal. and our freakishly cool weather continues--but I'm not complaining!

@Mel--looking forward to seeing what the Comley mind conjures in the way of romance.

@CJ--I'll bet you're exhausted after the Conference--but ultimately energized. You'll have to give us a few highlights.

So, who has Sunday Samples?

I've posted a fun scene from  at Bookbuzzr. Robin and Simon first meet hiding in a wardrobe from Sir Basil in the treasure room. After he departs, this spirited scene unfolds: http://www.freado.com/book/10896/royal-rebel

Have a great Sunday!

Dana


----------



## LeiaShaw

I just lowered the price of my 1st book, Destiny Divided. Only $0.99. It's a paranormal romance, similar to Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark. Pretty graphic sex scenes but only a few. It's a fun, light read with lots of sarcastic humor. A smart-ass sorceress with anger management issues is pursuaded to train to an uptight, pretentious alpha male sorcerer. Lots of twists and turns and surprises in this book.

If anyone reads it and likes it, please leave a review. Or just let me know so I feel better about the bad review 

Hope everyone's summer is going well.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Lisa Scott

LeiaShaw said:


> I just lowered the price of my 1st book, Destiny Divided. Only $0.99. It's a paranormal romance, similar to Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark. Pretty graphic sex scenes but only a few. It's a fun, light read with lots of sarcastic humor. A smart-*ss sorceress with anger management issues is pursuaded to train to an uptight, pretentious alpha male sorcerer. Lots of twists and turns and surprises in this book.
> 
> If anyone reads it and likes it, please leave a review. Or just let me know so I feel better about the bad review
> 
> Hope everyone's summer is going well.
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


Leia, just bought it and look forward to reading it. I only see 4 and 5 star reviews! What bad review are you talking about?


----------



## LeiaShaw

_I only see 4 and 5 star reviews! What bad review are you talking about?_

Thanks for taking a chance on it. The really bad review was actually on my second book. It's not posted on amazon but a very high profile review website and on goodreads. Destiny Divided has mixed reviews on goodreads ranging from 1 star to 5 star but mostly 4's and 5's. My second book seems to be one of those "love it or hate it" books. Mostly love so far but I had one particularly horrendous review where the reviewer hated my heroine so much she couldn't even finish the book. What bothered me most was that some of what she wrote in the review didn't even happen in the book, which leads me to believe she didn't read any of it closely. Because my heroine has an anxiety disorder and this reviewer happens to be a mental health advocate, I think I just touched a nerve with her. But I think she took the book way too seriously. It's fiction. It's romance. Though I want it to be somewhat realistic, it's about vampires and faeries. So...yeah...

Anyway, I think the second book is WAY better but...what do I know? I'm only a writer.

Leia Shaw


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> @CJ--I'll bet you're exhausted after the Conference--but ultimately energized. You'll have to give us a few highlights.


I'm feeling slightly more awake now that it's Monday morning here in Australia, but only just. As to the highlights, the biggest one was about the frienships we make with other writers and how important these friendships are to our long-term careers. I wrote a blog post on it with some pictures of me and my crit buddies: http://cjarcher.blogspot.com/2011/08/friends-fun-and-strange-head-wear.html Funny thing is, the photo with me in it is the first image ever to be on the internet associated with the C.J. Archer name. It feels a little strange. So if you've ever wondered what I look like (you probably haven't, lol) then check it out.

Other highlights included chatting to guest speaker Bob Mayer about indie publishing, the industry, the future and all that juicy stuff. Australian writers are a little behind Americans riding the self-publishing wave and I think I'm the only Australian romance writer who's fully entrenched in the indie side of things, so it was great to speak face to face with him about it all. The other highlight I got was from Stephanie Laurens who constantly reminded us that this is an exciting time to be an author, not scary. We shouldn't be afraid of the future or the changes in the industry. Publishing is going through an enormous upheaval but she sees the outcome as being beneficial to authors no matter how they choose to get their work out there. We now have options we never had before.

This has already been a long post so I won't bore you all. There were many other inspiring speeches and workshops but I think these are the things that resonated with me.


----------



## terryspear

Thanks to CJ for directing me over here! I'm an eclectic writer who writes historical romance, contemporary, paranormal/urban fantasy romance, and teen fantasy/urban fantasy romance. I can't get enough of it! The same goes for my reading.

What I find that helps with sales (11,000 indie sales and counting since March!), is writing a new book and posting it! But I also blog daily on a couple of different sites, just did a new video trailer for one of the teen books, The Dark Fae, twitter, facebook, have a website, do guests blogs, and anything new and fun I can come up with! I also have a newsletter with nearly 700 readers and I give a free serialized read, several that ended up being self-published. That was part of the push that made me start this--readers wanted to see the whole story in a book. Plus, so many were loving the stories, I thought what if I could get them out to many more readers? Maybe build up even more of a fan base? So I began to self-publish.

Here are my summer releases:

Adult Romance:
Marriage, Las Vegas Style (humorous romantic comedy)
http://www.amazon.com/Marriage-Las-Vegas-Style-ebook/dp/B005EA028G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313412773&sr=1-1

Exchanging Grooms (humorous romantic comedy)
http://www.amazon.com/Exchanging-Grooms-ebook/dp/B00537SBX8/ref=sr_1_26?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313413132&sr=1-26

Lady Caroline and the Egotistical Earl (historical romance)
http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Caroline-Egotistical-Earl-ebook/dp/B0055KTDLW/ref=sr_1_22?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313412857&sr=1-22

Teen Romance:
The Dark Fae (urban fantasy romance)
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Fae-World-ebook/dp/B0050OJ77I






The Deadly Fae (urban fantasy romance)
http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Fae-World-ebook/dp/B005BQYP7C/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Kiss of the Vampire (urban fantasy/paranormal romance)
http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Vampire-Blood-Moon-ebook/dp/B005C10VW4/ref=sr_1_21?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313412938&sr=1-21

The Shadow Elf (fantasy)
http://www.amazon.com/The-Shadow-Elf-ebook/dp/B0053Y2ASS/ref=sr_1_33?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313413068&sr=1-33

The third in the fae series, The Winged Elf, is nearly ready to upload!


----------



## Katia Lief

*My romantic comedy Love, Sex & the Wrong Bride is on sale for 99 cents this week only (sale ends Friday). Get yours now!*

Dawn, a book editor, still loves her former fiancé Hank, a lawyer. But now Hank is engaged to vampy Christine. Meanwhile Dawn's best friend Katherine's love life might be even more complicated than her own. When transvestite "Misled Mike Mauvais" enters all their lives, friends and lovers are drawn into an intricate web of romantic and professional upheaval-with hilarious results.



_"Wonderfully funny and terribly true." -- Fay Weldon_

_"Laugh-aloud funny." --Publishers Weekly_

Buy, read, love, laugh!

*http://www.amazon.com/Love-Sex-Wrong-Bride-ebook/dp/B0050P39XU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1305837857&sr=1-1*


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Wow! and Double Wow! Heart Stealer is ENT Book of the Day and just checked my sales for the first time today after it has only been up for two hours and it sold an amazing 60 copies.

Heart Pupilations! I can't believe it!!!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-heart-stealer/677105/
and
http://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday

Thanks to all who liked the page and facebook!! Super appreciate it!

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Chicki

I am thrilled to announce the release of my first published faith-based novel, I CAN'T GET NEXT TO YOU, available on Kindle and Nook for $2.99.










Rick Gardner never intended to visit one of Atlanta's premiere strip clubs, but his fellow attorneys choose that venue to celebrate his latest courtroom victory. A born again Christian, Rick knows Dreamland is the last place he belongs. Still, he's confident he can withstand the temptation. Until the beautiful woman sent to entertain them walks in &#8230; 
http://amzn.to/pouOZq & http://bit.ly/q9Wd9o

Chicki Brown
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## I love books

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Wow! and Double Wow! Heart Stealer is ENT Book of the Day and just checked my sales for the first time today after it has only been up for two hours and it sold an amazing 60 copies.
> 
> Heart Pupilations! I can't believe it!!!
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-heart-stealer/677105/
> and
> http://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday
> 
> Thanks to all who liked the page and facebook!! Super appreciate it!
> 
> Best,
> Tiph


Huge congrats, Tiphanie! How exciting!


----------



## I love books

Chicki said:


> I am thrilled to announce the release of my first published faith-based novel, I CAN'T GET NEXT TO YOU, available on Kindle and Nook for $2.99.


Congratulations, Chicki! Sounds like an intriguing read.


----------



## Chicki

Shadonna said:


> Congratulations, Chicki! Sounds like an intriguing read.


Thank, Shadonna! It sure was interesting doing the research on this story. LOL!

Chicki Brown
New blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## DDScott

Huge Happy Dancin' today in D. D. Scott-ville, Y'All!

*One year...almost to-the-day...since my debut release Bootscootin' Blahniks, my sixth book is here!!!

LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - is now available for 99 Cents! *










Here's the super-sonic thrill-ride scoop on LIP GLOCK:

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Buckle your seatbelts! Cozy Cash Mystery, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon - now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond - once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy-cash...but this time, all Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato!

*But what I'm celebrating most about my Journey to Publishing Oz...is all of you...my readers and fans!!!

Over the last year, 5500 of you have joined my D. D. Scott-ville Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!*

I can't believe it was just a year ago I decided I'd heard this - from traditional NY Publishers - for the last time:

"We love your voice, D. D., and your books too. You are really very funny. But we just can't sell these kind of books in today's market."

Well...guess what, NY?

I can sell 'em, and I have sold 'em...to the tune of over 5500 copies in just the first year!!!

But again, it's not that I've sold that number of copies that matters most to me...

It's that I've reached 5500 readers!!! I've made 5500 readers and fans LOL!!! Nothin' matters more to me than that!

So with LIP GLOCK's release, comes a huge 'ole Thank You from all my heart and soul!!!

Y'all rock, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Cheers to you and Happy Reading too!!!

The Best of LIP GLOCK Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. And wait 'til y'all see what's comin' next...


----------



## Lisa Scott

Welcome newbies and congrats Tiph and DD!

Here's one that'll make you laugh.  My short story, The Hot Girl's Friend, is free on Amazon UK.  I can't adjust the tags because I don't have an amazon uk account.  But here are the tags readers have added so far:  Christian Fiction and Erotica.  Yep, I'm the first inspirational erotic writer.   Funny thing is, it's neither of those!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

Wow, so much energy from this thread, my computer is shaking!

@CJ--so _that's_ what you look like. You're adorable! Most of any picture you see of me is airbrushed! Glad you had a good time. Sure you learned a lot.

@Welcome Terry--you are prolific! Welcome Katia. Glad to have you here.

@Chicki & DD--new releases look terrific! Nothing builds enthusiasm more than a fresh release.

@Tiphanie--congrats on the ENT showing. It is a powerful tool. Enjoy the ride!

I'm busy with my daughter and son-in-law this week. So, carry on!

Love you muchly--
Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, lots of things happening today on this thread. 

Tiph - ENT is awesome and your book is awesome, it's no wonder you've sold so many in 1 day. I've liked it on FB. I hope you sell a ton more.

Chicki - congrats on the new release!

DD - and congrats to you too! You are so prolific.

Katia and Terry - glad you ladies found your way here, your books look and sound fabulous. Terry, thanks for sharing your marketing tips with us. You seem to have a boundless amount of energy!

Dana - thanks for the compliment, but I was dressed up to the nines that night. If you could see me now at my computer "adorable" is the last word that would spring to mind


----------



## EC Sheedy

For anyone interested in a fun and engaging summer read, they might want to give ONE TOUGH COOKIE a try. The story is set in Spain on the romantic and sunny Costa del Sol, and has one of the smartest, toughest heroines you'll ever meet. She doesn't carry a gun, she carries her independence--and no one messes with that.

There's more about it here:

http://amzn.to/pzcdvh

If you like strong, confident heroines, this might be your kind of book.


----------



## LeiaShaw

@Tiph

Congrats! Now how did you manage to get that spot?

Leia Shaw


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> I am thrilled to announce the release of my first published faith-based novel, I CAN'T GET NEXT TO YOU, available on Kindle and Nook for $2.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Gardner never intended to visit one of Atlanta's premiere strip clubs, but his fellow attorneys choose that venue to celebrate his latest courtroom victory. A born again Christian, Rick knows Dreamland is the last place he belongs. Still, he's confident he can withstand the temptation. Until the beautiful woman sent to entertain them walks in &#8230;
> http://amzn.to/pouOZq & http://bit.ly/q9Wd9o


Big Congrats, Chicki! Looking forward to it!



DDScott said:


> Huge Happy Dancin' today in D. D. Scott-ville, Y'All!
> 
> One year...almost to-the-day...since my debut release Bootscootin' Blahniks, my sixth book is here!!!
> 
> LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - is now available for 99 Cents!


Same to you, DD! Congrats on getting so many books out! Sounds like another winner!

CJ, thanks for sharing your conference adventure!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

CJArcher said:


> Tiph - ENT is awesome and your book is awesome, it's no wonder you've sold so many in 1 day. I've liked it on FB. I hope you sell a ton more


Thanks so much, CJ! So appreciate your support!!



LeiaShaw said:


> Congrats! Now how did you manage to get that spot?


I had to wait months and jump on a spot when it came available. They let you know when you can get an ad.



Dana Taylor said:


> @Tiphanie--congrats on the ENT showing. It is a powerful tool. Enjoy the ride!


Thanks, Dana! I will. Hope you have a great visit with your family.



Lisa Scott said:


> Welcome newbies and congrats Tiph and DD!
> 
> Here's one that'll make you laugh. My short story, The Hot Girl's Friend, is free on Amazon UK. I can't adjust the tags because I don't have an amazon uk account. But here are the tags readers have added so far: Christian Fiction and Erotica. Yep, I'm the first inspirational erotic writer.  Funny thing is, it's neither of those!!!


Thanks, Lisa! Hope someone can fix for you but it makes you sounds super interesting in the least.


----------



## Chicki

Thanks everyone! Yesterday I bought spots on eReader News Today and Frugal eReader. Let's see how long they take to post. LOL!

There's been so much action around here lately. Sorry I haven't been that active, but I'm finding it really hard to participate in so many places. I was online from 6:30 AM to 7 PM yesterday and only posted at maybe 1/3 of the sites, FB pages, groups, etc. that are on my list. Sigh ...

This is the part of writing that I dread. I need a full-time assistant (one that works for free!) 

Chicki Brown
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Chicki, your new book is different enough to attract attention. Good luck with it. As for being online all day and only posting sometime, I know exactly what you mean. Sometimes I feel like I'm on a treadmill going nowhere.

Be sure to let us know how long it takes to get featured on those sites? If my financial situation improves, I'd like to do that as well.

Joyce


----------



## 48209

Lots of great information and encouragement. Thanks Katherine and everyone who chimed in after her!


----------



## LeiaShaw

Question:

I'm wondering if my covers aren't helping my sales any. When I started the first book I intended it to be urban fantasy (hence the woman focus and magic feel) but it gradually morphed into a more traditional romance. The 2nd book even more so.

I notice the really well made covers with more traditional artwork seem to get higher sales. If you look at my covers do you think fantasy instead of romance? Even though the category is romance and the description is romance, I wonder if I'm turning my intended readers off with my covers. 

But my husband thinks it's a bad idea to change the covers now since I've already done so much promoting with the current ones. But it's not like I have millions of fans that would get thrown off by a different cover. Lol!

What do you think?

- Leia


----------



## Chicki

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Be sure to let us know how long it takes to get featured on those sites? If my financial situation improves, I'd like to do that as well.
> 
> Joyce


There are only three places where I'll pay for promotion. The other is an A-A romance site. The only reason I can pay now is because I'm taking it from my May Amazon royalties.  April and May were fantastic. June and July sucked ...

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## KOwrites

Caitie Quinn said:


> Lots of great information and encouragement. Thanks Katherine and everyone who chimed in after her!


Glad to help! Thanks for including me in your note!

Katherine Owen


----------



## CJArcher

LeiaShaw said:


> Question:
> 
> I'm wondering if my covers aren't helping my sales any. When I started the first book I intended it to be urban fantasy (hence the woman focus and magic feel) but it gradually morphed into a more traditional romance. The 2nd book even more so.
> 
> I notice the really well made covers with more traditional artwork seem to get higher sales. If you look at my covers do you think fantasy instead of romance? Even though the category is romance and the description is romance, I wonder if I'm turning my intended readers off with my covers.
> 
> But my husband thinks it's a bad idea to change the covers now since I've already done so much promoting with the current ones. But it's not like I have millions of fans that would get thrown off by a different cover. Lol!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> - Leia


Hi Leia, they definitely scream Fantasy to me, but female-centric fantasy which usually has a romance in it. Is there another author that writes similar stories? It might help to copy their cover style. It's so important to get the cover right, IMO, but to also have something you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Just browsing through here for a minute.
@Leia--I looked at your covers and went over to Amazon and looked at the pages. I think the covers look attractive and professional. To me they appear to be in the YA genre of urban fantasy that is so popular. I like the second cover much more than the first with the threatening fingers. I think I would drop your disclaimer about doing a whole re-write. I don't think that serves you well. Your descriptions makes these books sound rather dark and serious. Are they? If I were going after this younger audience, I would be posting in some of those social networks where the kids hang out. The name of the big one escapes me, but maybe someone can chime in. I would look at the ebook Zoe Winters wrote about ebook publishing as I think you might be after the same audience and she's done pretty well. Defining your demographic group and then finding places on the web where they hang out is what we should all be doing.

Hope this diatribe was helpful.

Dana


----------



## LeiaShaw

Thank you both for the suggestions. 

@Dana - yes they are very dark and serious, no they are not YA. They are very adult so I think I should change the covers if they are giving off a YA feel. So that actually tells me a lot. 

And I do know my demographic very well. I'm reaching them but they're not buying my books. At least not at the rate I want. I think a cover change will make a big difference.

Thanks.

Leia


----------



## Dana Taylor

@Leia--ah. I did get the wrong impression from the covers. But, that's the beauty of digital. Ditch the old cover with the touch of a finger. I'm on the 3rd cover for "Devil Moon" and this one is working. I've changed all my covers--and probably will do it again!  Good luck. Covers are a challenge, but crucial.

Dana


----------



## jennifermacaire

My zany zombie mystery romance is out now - it's called Jack's Back and it's 2.99 at the Kindle store!
http://www.amazon.com/Jacks-Back-ebook/dp/B005GUPSMY









Welcome to The Purple Dee. Pull up a chair and get settled in, the show will start soon!
Our featured performer tonight is Jack the Stripper. He's Jack Severn, newly back from the dead. He's magical, he's hot, but evil he's not!
Our very own Jim Ling-Li, Necromancer extraordinaire brought him back to life, gave him some extra features, and, as you'll see, made him irresistible --
Especially to Jack's ex-girlfriend Brianna. Jack's sexier than ever, and they're better together. But she doesn't want to risk her heart, not again, and definitely not with a zombie.
Jack also has a mission. He's back to catch the Heart Taker, the mutant that's been terrifying human and undead alike. His current obsession's none other than Jack's Brianna.
So give a big hand for Jack...he's going to need all the support he can get to catch his own murderer.

"...The story is really enjoyable as Ms Winston deliciously brings on the zany dark humor in a manner that really appeals to the fan of the macabre in me. The humor is not too overpowering or too farcical - just enough to keep me laughing. There is already a beautiful kind of poetry in the premise, what with a hero who lacks a heart, but is in love, and who is supposed to be dead but ends up a hero instead. The story doesn't disappoint in delivering a fun Tim Burton kind of romantic adventure where I am concerned."
~ Mrs Giggles eBook review


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yes, Leia, I thought paranormal YA.  
Dana, Devil's Moon is an awesome cover.
Good luck with the spots, Chicki.

Anyone else finding it incredibly difficult to squeeze in quality writing time in the summer?  I'm just so busy.  Sometimes, I actually look forward to the quiet of winter.


----------



## mamiller

I love Dana's Devil Moon!

I managed to release one more book before the long, cold fall hiatus. If you get a chance, please take a peek. 

JUNGLE OF DECEIT



Mitch Hasslet, a war photojournalist relegated to a desk job, is the sole witness to a heist of Mayan artifacts. Recruited by the enigmatic director of the Museum of Art and Antiquities, Mitch is sent to Guatemala, the last location the shipment was tracked to. Acting as the museum staff photographer, Mitch joins a group of archaeologists. His goal is to locate the artifacts as swiftly as possible so that he can collect his compensation and get the hell out of the jungle.

Alexandra Langley is about to run out of funds. She has yet to discover the lost Mayan civilization she knows lurks in the rainforest. To achieve her grant, she will accept the museum's latest nuisance, Mitch Hasslet, and any other obstacle that is sent her way.

Unsuccessful and desperate, Alex has decided to move the group to a portion of the jungle referred to as, "No Man's Land"−a sector where archaeological teams have ventured but never returned.

As Mitch and Alex discover romance, will their bond protect them in a jungle filled with deceit?


----------



## DDScott

*To celebrate my One Year Anniversary as an Indie Romance Novelist, I'm treating 5 readers to a Free Kindle Gift Copy of my brand new release LIP GLOCK!!!*

C'mon over to my grog The Naked Hero for your chance to win!!!

I've now treated over 5500 readers and fans to great books for great prices and nothin' means more to me than makin' people LOL and payin' it forward!!!

http://thenakedhero.com/happy-anniversary-d-d-scott-ville-and-welcome-book-six-to-the-mix-lip-glock


----------



## LeiaShaw

Are these covers any better?

- Leia


----------



## Chicki

sibelhodge said:


> @Chicki - it will be nice to see how you get on with those sites.


Frugal eReader scheduled me for this Sunday! I didn't expect it to be so fast.

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## 48209

Joining in for (an end of) summer romance 

It's in His Kiss 

Jenna’s been letting life pass her by as she works on her career. But, when she needs to do some research of this kissing kind, things may get a little more heated than she expected.
Research has never been so fun.

WARNING: This 10k short has no vampires, shape shifter or scorching sex, but it might make you snort your diet Coke out your nose.


----------



## LeiaShaw

_WARNING: This 10k short has no vampires, shape shifter or scorching sex, but it might make you snort your diet Coke out your nose._

Nice.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## 48209

Thanks! I'm shocked how many people emailed/tweeted/etc that they bought it because of that tongue in cheek sentence LOL


----------



## Robin Hawke

Lisa Scott said:


> Anyone else finding it incredibly difficult to squeeze in quality writing time in the summer? I'm just so busy. Sometimes, I actually look forward to the quiet of winter.


Yes! I feel like I've been rewriting the same chapter over and over. Fall is in the air and October always is productive; I don't know if I can wait until then. Robin


----------



## I love books

Chicki said:


> Frugal eReader scheduled me for this Sunday! I didn't expect it to be so fast.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Good luck, Chicki!


----------



## I love books

Caitie Quinn said:


> WARNING: This 10k short has no vampires, shape shifter or scorching sex, but it might make you snort your diet Coke out your nose.


I love it!!!


----------



## 48209

I'm feeling the summer writing slump a little too. A lot of "get outside and hike!" feelings. I bought a desk last night. I'm hoping to start to train myself to "go to work" certain hours each night.


----------



## Suenammi

I actually had a mid-summer pre-birthday release. Sandra's Social is book one of a five book series called The W.A.R.M. Front. The next in the series, Charlotte's Chance, will be released this November. It took most of the summer to finish editing, and now on to another story in the arc.

http://suenammirichardsromance.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-release-sandras-social_777.html#/


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi girls--

@ Leia--I think the covers look much more "grown up." Looks like your numbers are picking up today.

@Caitlie--obviously you came up with a great tag! Good for you!

@Maureen--terrific cover. Interesting premise and setting. Fun to see you going and going.

@Suenammi--welcome! Looks like you've got a good series planned.

@Chicki--good luck on the Frugal E promo. I hope it gives you the coverage you deserve.

I've been enjoying my visit with my daughter & her husband. Don't know when I'll see them again. So, it's back in the saddle tomorrow.

Have a lovely evening--

Dana


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Dana and Everyone!

The discussions going on about promoting and covers have been great.

Terry at Books and Novels to Read. com (the link is http://www.booksandnovelstoread.com) lists books by category. She just listed my 2 ebooks.

I hope Terry doesn't mind if I quote what she said in her email to me, just because she says it sooo well:

"New and aspiring authors are largely ignored by publishers because the industry wants a sure thing, an established author or some sort of celebrity. So, many authors go down the self-published route and then their problem is getting the book seen by the reading public. This website is to give FREE ADVERTISING to the many thousands of emerging authors. There are so many of good books out there that you wouldn't normally get the chance to read if it were not for the internet. Give it a try you will be pleasantly surprised. "

So this is me giving Terry a great big *HIGH FIVE* and a sincere "THANK YOU SO MUCH"!!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## 48209

Oh man Nicki Lynn! I'm totally sucked into those lists now!!!! I sent her an email. Thanks


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hee hee! It's addictive!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone!

It's so nice when you get reviews. People don't seem to like to do them.

I noticed a few days ago that there was a review of my new book posted over at Goodreads, and it's a nice one!

Here's what Carlee C. had to say :

_Really loved this book! I thought the writing style of Nicki Lynn was amazing and that she made the main character very relatable. The main male character was very different which made me love him that much more! Very creative "other world". All in all I thought it was a great YA book. _

She gave it 5 stars which was great!

So THANK YOU SO MUCH to Carlee C. and all reviewers. And I'm happy that she loved the main male character. I am looking for a guy like him for my daughters!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn

s


----------



## Linda Acaster

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> Terry at Books and Novels to Read. com (the link is http://www.booksandnovelstoread.com) lists books by category. She just listed my 2 ebooks.
> 
> Thanks for adding in the link again. First job tomorrow!
> 
> Linda


----------



## Linda Acaster

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> The discussions going on about promoting and covers have been great.
> 
> Terry at Books and Novels to Read. com (the link is http://www.booksandnovelstoread.com) lists books by category. She just listed my 2 ebooks.


Thanks for posting the link. First job tomorrow!

Regards to all - Linda


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

No problem! I probably heard about it here. 

I filled out the author interview form over at www.freebookreviews.com. The questions just about fried my brain, but in a good way. They are cool questions, such as thinking of a question that readers of your book would like to discuss after reading your book, and if researching your book changed your life.

Anthony Robbins (the guy who runs the site) also has an article about how much time per day you should spend doing the self promo thing. It was interesting, to say the least, and gave me some good ideas. His timeline is 5 hours per day....GAK!!!!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Friday--TGIF?

@ Nicki--thanks for the tips. I've jotted them down. Promotion never ends. 5 hours per day? Often.

Yesterday I posted a blog devoted to Sibel's release that brings attention to the sex trafficking industry. Calling it an "industry" makes it sound like something of merit. "Sex trafficking travesty" is more like it.



You can read my review here: http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/trafficked-the-diary-of-a-sex-slave/

Love you muchly!
Dana


----------



## Linda Andrews

Hi Nikki, 
Thanks for posting the link. I don't think I can manage 5 hours a day with a full time job and write too.

Linda


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Saturday!

How about posting where you have some excerpts stashed on the web? Here's a scene from "Ain't Love Grand?" that is up at Red Adept Reviews, one of the most supportive sites for Indie authors.









Take a peek here:

*http://redadeptreviews.com/sponsor-ad-aint-love-grand-by-dana-taylor/*

Who else has one to share?

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi, 

Well as promised here I am to spout about my new romance.

A Time to Heal was released yesterday and is on offer for 99 cents.


Here's the blurb.

Family Liaison Officer, Chloe Fullerton is helping hero pilot, Captain Steve Ewing, recuperate from injury after he landed his stricken plane, avoiding a major disaster.
Chloe's sworn off love ever since she lost the love of her life. But the spark between her and Steve makes her feel she may yet love again. There's turbulence ahead though--Steve's ex-wife is determined to wreck his and Chloe's blossoming relationship.

Novella approx 33,000 words.

Hope you like it, it starts off with a bang!


----------



## 48209

Mel, That sounds great - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Caitie.


----------



## Dana Taylor

I like the cover, Mel.

DT


----------



## CJArcher

Good luck, Mel, and welcome to the romance side of writing.  The novella sounds great.


----------



## ElizaKnight

Sounds like a good read Mel, congrats on the release!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--

Hope everyone is enjoying the last days of summer. For some of you unfamiliar with The Romance Reviews, both Tiphanie Thomas and I have headline ad rotating today over there. Check them out http://www.theromancereviews.com/

I also have a banner ad running all month and I do think it is consistently generating sales. If you have their banner posted on your blog website you get a free headline ad once a month.

Just passing it on--

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi all! Just checking in to see all the great new books and big things everyone is doing! TRR is a good site, so I concur with Dana. 

Heart Stealer is hanging on to the bestselling multicultural list and just received an amazing 5 star review from an Amazon reader. I'm learning each failure gets me a step closer to perfect success.

Tomorrow, Heart Stealer will be featured in http://www.dailycheapreads.com/. So excited!!!


----------



## DDScott

*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's comin' soon to D. D. Scott-ville...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-next-in-d-d-scott-ville.html

Think Special Edition Boxed Sets with over-the-top, superfab fun extras...

plus...

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries...

plus...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Who-ville!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

You girls are just going and blowing! Today I'm happy to have an excerpt of Chicki Brown's new release up on my blogsite at Author's Den



Hop over and have a peek http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=56907

Anybody feel the quake?

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks for the nice welcome guys, my newbie is getting some fab reviews so far, might have even converted my thriller fans to the romance genre! lol


Here's my latest review.

For those of you umm-ing and ahh-ing about buying this book - just do it! Trust me, you won't be disappointed!

I must admit, having read the Lorne Simpkins thriller novels, I was unsure about reading A Time to Heal, (most authors are not able to switch between genres!) but I feel Mel Comley pulled it off nicely! I read this book in 2 hours and was hooked from the first page!

This novella is beautifully written (I didn't come across any spelling mistakes, a huge sucess for any ebook!), and the characters are very believable. Chloe was very lovable; I found myself laughing and crying at different parts of the book. I highly recommend this book. 

If anyone wants to do a Q&A with me on my blog, please send me a DM. I've already featured Sibel, Dana and CJ.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Mel Comley said:


> Thanks for the nice welcome guys, my newbie is getting some fab reviews so far, might have even converted my thriller fans to the romance genre! lol
> 
> Here's my latest review.
> 
> For those of you umm-ing and ahh-ing about buying this book - just do it! Trust me, you won't be disappointed!
> 
> I must admit, having read the Lorne Simpkins thriller novels, I was unsure about reading A Time to Heal, (most authors are not able to switch between genres!) but I feel Mel Comley pulled it off nicely! I read this book in 2 hours and was hooked from the first page!
> 
> This novella is beautifully written (I didn't come across any spelling mistakes, a huge sucess for any ebook!), and the characters are very believable. Chloe was very lovable; I found myself laughing and crying at different parts of the book. I highly recommend this book.
> 
> If anyone wants to do a Q&A with me on my blog, please send me a DM. I've already featured Sibel, Dana and CJ.


Hi Mel!
Congratulations on the review!!! Nice! 
Tammie


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

@JL Jarvis--welcome! Nice cover.

@Mel--I started your book this morning> Looking forward to taking a time out with it for lunch.

A couple weeks ago Nicki posted the link to www.booksandnovelstoread.com. A gal named Terry runs the site. She's listed "Ain't Love Grand?" over there and "Ever-Flowing Streams". Free advertising!

Hope you're staying cool!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Good afternoon--
> 
> You girls are just going and blowing! Today I'm happy to have an excerpt of Chicki Brown's new release up on my blogsite at Author's Den
> 
> 
> 
> Hop over and have a peek http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=56907
> 
> Dana


Thank you so much for the feature. Your willingness to help is always appreciated!

_Chicki Brown_
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## I love books

Huge congrats to everyone! You girls rock! So much wonderful news on the thread. I'm pleased to formally introduce my novel AN UNEXPECTED BRIDE (50,000 words). It's been less than two weeks of release (I haven't done any promo yet) but my sales rank has been 6,000 to 9,000 between the US and UK. I've sold in Germany, too, under a nonfic title. I feel so blessed and at the same time inspired by everyone here. I realize I never got around to discussing my latest release. So here it is, on sale now for $0.99:



*Emma Wiggins is about to marry her heart-stopping, gorgeous boss, CEO Evan Fletcher, in seven days-too bad he doesn't know it yet! *

Desperate to fulfill her ailing grandfather's last wish to see her settle down and get married, Emma Wiggins, a 30-year-old, career-focused executive tells him a little white lie on his deathbed that she is in fact engaged--to her boss, deliciously handsome and emotionally unavailable, Evan Fletcher.

The situation takes an unexpected turn when her grandfather's condition improves slightly and to her shock, he goes ahead and arranges a wedding ceremony at his hospital bedside before he passes on. Now, all Emma has to do is convince unsuspecting, commitment-phobic Evan to tie the knot with her in seven days. Can love blossom in the most unlikely situation?

REVIEWS

"I can feel her heart beating out of her chest. Great pacing...good descriptives&#8230;I look forward to buying this story one day soon." - Judge, TARA contest 2010

"Very sweet...great foreshadowing!" - Judge, TARA contest 2010

"An Unexpected Bride is a modern romance readers will discover touches an old-fashioned place in their hearts." - Paige Lovitt, READER VIEWS


----------



## Chicki

This is a must-read! http://barrycrowther.com/2011/08/17/why-did-amazon-have-to-kill-us-all/

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## CJArcher

Shadonna - I've been admiring your cover for a while. Your book sounds wonderful.

Mel - congrats on the review!

Welcome to all the newbies to the thread.  My TBR pile just keeps on growing thanks to all the authors here


----------



## Mel Comley

There's certainly some fab news flying around at the moment.

Thanks for all the congrats.

Dana, hope you like it - I'll be on tenterhooks all day now!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Chicki said:


> This is a must-read! http://barrycrowther.com/2011/08/17/why-did-amazon-have-to-kill-us-all/
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Very interesting, Chicki. Thanks. I commented with my experience.

Joyce


----------



## RosalieLario

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum and I can already see where I'll be spending the rest of my day!

I'd like to introduce my sexy paranormal romance, FOR LOVE OF AN ANGEL (Book 1 of The Fallen Warriors series).

It's available on Amazon for only 99 cents!!

_In a world where angels rule over humans, twelve outcasts dare to defy expectation, warring with their angel brethren to prevent the extinction of humankind.

They are The Fallen...

Michael is one of twelve angels who have been outcast due to their determination to protect humans. In order to preserve his immortality and strength, he must find a mate with angel blood. Eva Smyth has never believed the propaganda spouted by the Consortium-the elite system of guards put into place once angels took over reign of Earth-but she never expected to learn the angels plan to eradicate all of humankind, or that she herself is part angel. Joining Michael means living a life on the run, at war against the angels and hunted by the Consortium. Eva must decide whether to risk it all...for love of an angel._

* * *
This is a 35,000 word sexy paranormal romance! Learn more about FOR LOVE OF AN ANGEL here: http://www.amazon.com/Love-Angel-Fallen-Warriors-ebook/dp/B00500796I/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314283580&sr=1-3


----------



## Chicki

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Very interesting, Chicki. Thanks. I commented with my experience.
> 
> Joyce


I forwarded the link to Amazon. They should know how authors feel.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## I love books

CJArcher said:


> Shadonna - I've been admiring your cover for a while. Your book sounds wonderful.
> 
> ...My TBR pile just keeps on growing thanks to all the authors here


Wow, thanks, CJ! Your covers are beautiful, too. I hear what you're saying about the TBR pile. LOL. My kindle is loaded with tons of great reads thanks to a lot of the talented authors here. 

All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Rosalie--welcome! Sexy paranormal sounds good.

@Mel--it's my current "break" book. As in  "I need a break." I read a few minutes and get back to toiling. Enjoying it. Chloe's about to go to Florida.

FYI--There is also a Nook Board forum that isn't nearly as busy as here, but it appears to be growing. At Facebook there is also an Amazon/Kindle page to "like" and interact on. Also a Kindle Digital Publishing page and "The Nook Hood". All free places to establish a presence.

I am working on my holiday book, currently in bookcover hell. I did get a lovely out-of-the-blue new review for "Shiny Green Shoes" which will become an anthology this year. 

Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Who has their books for sale on all romance ebooks?  I just listed my books there last night.  Has anyone seen good sales there?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

@Lisa, give us the link.

Okay, I have going INSANE designing bad book covers for my holiday anthology. I'm posting two that might be close to okay. I want opinions, please.

This one?









This one?









Keep trying?

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa Scott said:


> Who has their books for sale on all romance ebooks? I just listed my books there last night. Has anyone seen good sales there?


I do, Lisa, but I get minimal sales there. I make a few dollars each month across all my books.

Dana, the link is: http://www.allromanceebooks.com/

Just sign up as a publisher/author and then add your books. It's very easy.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> @Lisa, give us the link.
> 
> Okay, I have going INSANE designing bad book covers for my holiday anthology. I'm posting two that might be close to okay. I want opinions, please.
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying?
> 
> Dana


Thanks for posting the link, CJ.

Dana, can you tell us a bit about the book before we weigh in with opinions?


----------



## CJArcher

I love them both, Dana. I think they're cute and colourful.  Perhaps the 2nd one marginally better because the first is too pink for my tastes, lol.  Can you shrink them so we get a look at them in thumbnail?


----------



## 25803

I like them both, too, Dana, but suspect that on the pink one in thumbnail your name will be more visible.

I haven't posted in this thread in a long time and it looks like it's turned into a really fun and informative place to be


----------



## Chicki

I just had to share this great letter I received from a reader today!

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/08/i-love-my-readers.html

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Lisa Scott

What an awesome letter, Chicki!  Congrats.


----------



## Chicki

Lisa Scott said:


> What an awesome letter, Chicki! Congrats.


Pretty cool, huh? She put a smile on my face first thing this morning.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Just until the end of the month you can get free advertising on this new site for writers and readers. My book is featured today at:

http://authoroutbreak.com/book/where-dreams-are-born/

Free is good, people.

Joyce


----------



## Atunah

I don't know if Monique is participating in this thread, but her book "Out of Time", along with 3 others is featured in the current Romantic Times Magazine section of "Whats Hot this month in Self publishing.  

The other 3 are Tina Folsom "Samson's Lovely Mortal", Marilyn Brant "Any Given Sundae", S.J Wright "The Vampire's Warden. 

That is a pretty great magazine to be in. They are talking more about self publishing now too.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah said:


> I don't know if Monique is participating in this thread, but her book "Out of Time", along with 3 others is featured in the current Romantic Times Magazine section of "Whats Hot this month in Self publishing.
> 
> The other 3 are Tina Folsom "Samson's Lovely Mortal", Marilyn Brant "Any Given Sundae", S.J Wright "The Vampire's Warden.
> 
> That is a pretty great magazine to be in. They are talking more about self publishing now too.


Wow, THAT is awesome! I'd heard RT was featuring indie authors and hoped there'd be a Kindleboarder featured.


----------



## Atunah

Victorine was listed in the August issue with "Not what she Seems". They haven't just picked romance, I see some Mystery writers and they even had John Locke at some point. But mostly romance. The magazine has branched out quite a bit to other fictions over time. As long as they still give me mostly my Romance fix, I will stay subscribed to it.  

I am just listing those that I am familiar with here in the Romance section. I think its neat they have this feature now. 

They started it in August issue so this is the 3rd month/issue they have done it.


----------



## mish

Atunah said:


> I don't know if Monique is participating in this thread, but her book "Out of Time", along with 3 others is featured in the current Romantic Times Magazine section of "Whats Hot this month in Self publishing.
> 
> The other 3 are Tina Folsom "Samson's Lovely Mortal", Marilyn Brant "Any Given Sundae", S.J Wright "The Vampire's Warden.
> 
> That is a pretty great magazine to be in. They are talking more about self publishing now too.


Tina Folsom's "Samson's Lovely Mortal" and Monique Martin's "Out of Time" were both great.

Haven't read S.J Wright's "The Vampire's Warden" yet but it is in my TBR


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! I've been out of the loop for several weeks on an impromptu vacation (and away from computers!), but I'm now back in the saddle again and rarin' to go! 

Good news from my neck of the woods? My romantic thriller RIPPED APART received another five-star review so that made my day when I turned on the laptop again:

"This book kept me riveted from page 1 to the very end, and I was sorry when it ended."

Here's a short synopsis for those of you who enjoy edge-of-your-seat suspense, an amazing hero, and a heroine who will do anything to rescue her young son:

SHE WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET HER SON BACK.

THEY WILL KILL HER TO KEEP HIM.

Unspeakable tragedy and cold-blooded murder conspire against Clare Carson when her six-year-old son is kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. A dying cop's last words lead her to former Special Ops Jake Wyatt, who helps her discover the horrific truth behind her son's abduction and offers to help her get Tyler back. With nowhere else to turn, Clare entrusts her life to Jake not knowing he has a deadly agenda of his own that could destroy them both.



Enjoy at a special price of $2.99!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I'll have to google Romantic Times Magazine.  You learn something new every day around here.

Here's a romantic suspense, although it's got it's own thread here on Kindleboards. (suspense in the operating room).  This is romance with an suspicious motive but I can't be a spoiler!

Operation Neurosurgeon was reviewed with 4 1/2 Stars overall out of 5 last month with Red Adept Reviews - 5 Stars for Characters - 4 3/4 Stars for Plot.

Hope you take a peek and enjoy!  Here's the synopsis:

        Who says a rising neurosurgeon can’t fall from his pinnacle?  From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson’s life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice. 

        Can Danny’s situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.


----------



## Harmonious

Hi,

I'm a UK author new to this forum. I've just been reading Katherine's top tips on page 86, very interesting, thank you. I look forward to checking out Michael Hicks blog and LOVE the #1K1hr twitter author's hashtag.

I've read John Locke's How I Sold 1 Million Ebooks in 5 Months http://www.amazon.com/Sold-Million-eBooks-Months-ebook/dp/B0056BMK6K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314464566&sr=1-1 and agree it makes very good sense. I've been on Twitter a while but am only just beginning to realise how important those hashtags are.

I've been having a bit of a promo Tweet-fest today, using hootsuite, which was recommended in Jon Reed's Publishing Talk Guide To Twitter (which I'd also highly recommend). http://www.publishingtalk.eu/guides/twitter/ As Jon explains, with hootsuite you can schedule your tweets on an advance timer, even with the free version, so I've been able to schedule in (useful - I hope - rather than direct promo) tweets for US/Canadian time when I'm normally asleep!

My novel is a romantic comedy for the Bridget Jones generation who don't feel like they've grown up yet, let alone old:

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

I've just reduced the price to 99 cents to make up for the lacklustre August sales and to tie in with my new promo surge. I've also got 2 nonfiction books out: an eco cleaning household tip book and a tip book on compiling ebooks.

Thanks again for the tips.

Stephanie


----------



## Danielle Monsch

@CJ

Your covers are beautiful! Who does them?

Thanks!


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, Y'All!

*Have u thought about Ebook Boxed Sets and/or Short Story Collections?*

Here's the scoop on today's The WG2E...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ebook-product-formats-boxed-sets-and-short-story-collections


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

@Atunah--interesting that RT is recognizing Indie authors. Will the RWA widen its boundaries I wonder.

@Stephanie--hello again. Your title intrigues me.

@Miriam--welcome back!

I hope the ravages of Irene are exaggerated. I'm sure there are a lot of Kindle owners huddled with their readers. Guess I'll pitch Ain't Love Grand?










Winner Best First Book Golden Quill Award. Great way to ride out the storm or a hot summer day!

Have a great weekend--

Dana


----------



## 25803

Cute banner ad, Dana!

D.D.!  I just read back and saw your review of Kissing Kelli!  Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Miriam Minger

@DD - Regarding boxed sets, yup, created them, published them, selling them! 

If you love medieval romance I've got 2 options for you, my Wild Angel/Wild Roses boxed set (medieval Ireland); and Twin Passions/Captive Rose/The Pagan's Prize Boxed Set (2 Viking novels and 1 novel during the Crusades).





If you love Regency era historical romances, here's my Secrets of Midnight/My Runaway Heart Boxed Set:



All my boxed sets are priced cheaper than buying the ebooks separately, so you can't go wrong.  Great stories at great prices! Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm waiting until my next western romance novel, Golden Dreams, is out.  Then I'll box all of my western romance novels into one.  Meanwhile, check out my other novels.  You can find them in my sig line...


----------



## DDScott

Miriam Minger said:


> @DD - Regarding boxed sets, yup, created them, published them, selling them!
> 
> If you love medieval romance I've got 2 options for you, my Wild Angel/Wild Roses boxed set (medieval Ireland); and Twin Passions/Captive Rose/The Pagan's Prize Boxed Set (2 Viking novels and 1 novel during the Crusades).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Regency era historical romances, here's my Secrets of Midnight/My Runaway Heart Boxed Set:
> 
> 
> 
> All my boxed sets are priced cheaper than buying the ebooks separately, so you can't go wrong.  Great stories at great prices! Enjoy!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Gotchya, Miriam...and even gave ya a big 'ole shout-out in my WG2E post yesterday!!! Check it out...


----------



## DDScott

*For all you superfab Indie Romance Novelists and Readers too...check out our wonderful #SampleSunday Threads!!!*

Here's today's:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,81695.0.html

If you're an author, join-in the RT Fun, and if you're a reader, it's a terrific place to sample 'til your heart's just over the moon full of great new authors and books!!!

We do this each and every Sunday so just look on The Writer's Cafe each week and you'll see the latest thread full of sample links!!!


----------



## Geralyn

I've been around the romance novel world for quite a long time, but I'm brand new to the Kindleboards as I dip my toes into publishing my back list books for the first time. So, I'm saying hello and thanks for giving the new girls on the block a chance to pitch in. It's been fun and exciting getting my older books ready for Kindle, since I've reread the books for the first time in years. Probably the scariest thing I've learned is that my new self--Emily March--seems to be plagiarizing my old self--Geralyn Dawson. I mean really, did I HAVE to have a character named Sarah in a good 50% of my books? <G>


----------



## Miriam Minger

Miriam Minger said:


> @DD - Regarding boxed sets, yup, created them, published them, selling them!
> 
> If you love medieval romance I've got 2 options for you, my Wild Angel/Wild Roses boxed set (medieval Ireland); and Twin Passions/Captive Rose/The Pagan's Prize Boxed Set (2 Viking novels and 1 novel during the Crusades).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Regency era historical romances, here's my Secrets of Midnight/My Runaway Heart Boxed Set:
> 
> 
> 
> All my boxed sets are priced cheaper than buying the ebooks separately, so you can't go wrong.  Great stories at great prices! Enjoy!


Thanks for the superfab shout-out, DD! Too cool!! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## JMJeffries

To Miriam Minger:  Nice to know there's another Miriam here.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Monday--

Hope everyone made it through Irene.

@Geralyn--Yes, I recognize the "Geralyn Dawson" name quite well. Why are you becoming Emily? Welcome to Indie world!

A couple weeks ago Shaina Richmond dropped by to promote her website Only Romance On-Line. She posts 1,000 word excerpts of her site. Last week she posted the scene I'd sent her from "Devil Moon" without telling me. I definitely got some sales from the exposure.

You can read the "Shall We Dance?" scene from 

Check out Only Romance On-Line and submit your scenes. http://bit.ly/oz3kCG

Dana


----------



## Geralyn

Thanks for the welcome, Dana, and thanks for asking about Emily March!

Through the years I discovered that Geralyn Dawson was so tied to historical romance, Bad Luck Weddings in particular, that readers were disappointed when my muse took me in a different direction.  I had an idea for a small-town contemporary romantic women's fiction series and we sold it to a new publisher so it seemed like a good time to launch a new name. It's been an exciting fresh start for me and my Eternity Springs series has found wonderful readership.  I'm both a new girl on the block and a veteran--it's been fun!


----------



## 48209

I'm today's featured short at Short Story Symposium.

It's my first time ever doing anything like this. I"m a little nervous! 

http://shortstorysymposium.blogspot.com/2011/08/its-in-his-kiss-by-caitie-quinn.html


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caitie, good luck.

Looking for an unusual romance with a surprise storyline?  Red Adept Reviews gave Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR and overall 4/1/2 STARS out of 5 last month, 4 3/4 STARS for plot and a perfect 5 STARS for characters.

Here's another review:      “Novelist Barbara Ebel’s meticulous and knowledgeable accuracy in background details makes for an especially riveting read from the first page to the last.”
Micah Andrew, Reviewer
The Midwest Book Review

Have a good day everyone and no more hurricanes (you can read about one in Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...)


----------



## Chicki

Woo hoo! Today I'm being featured on *The Readers Guide  * - http://bit.ly/qIUJad and also at *Indie Snippets* - http://bit.ly/r8rJkT

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Woo hoo! Today I'm being featured on *The Readers Guide  * - http://bit.ly/qIUJad and also at *Indie Snippets* - http://bit.ly/r8rJkT


That's great, Chicki! Though I couldn't open the first link.

Congrats, Barbara, on such a great review from Red Adept. They seem like they have so many books so it's great that they read yours. 

Catie, congrats on your featured. I love your cover by the way.

Best,

Tiph


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon!

@Geralyn. Good luck with your new incarnation as Emily March. I'm wondering if the new "Indie" publishing thing will open up readers to accepting variations in their expectations of what authors write. I'm seeing people here tackling different genres. Certainly my writing is evolving, but I don't want to change my name. Of course, I'm still small potatoes. Keep us informed, will you?

@Caitie--thanks for sharing the Short Story Symposium. It was a new site to me. You piece is a lot of fun!

@Chicki, you go, girl!
@Doctor Barbara (luv yr name btw) Congrats on the good review at Red Adept. They don't pull any punches over there! I've jotted you down.

I'm toiling on my Christmas book.

Hope you are all high and dry!
Dana


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Miriam Minger said:


> @DD - Regarding boxed sets, yup, created them, published them, selling them!
> 
> If you love medieval romance I've got 2 options for you, my Wild Angel/Wild Roses boxed set (medieval Ireland); and Twin Passions/Captive Rose/The Pagan's Prize Boxed Set (2 Viking novels and 1 novel during the Crusades).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you love Regency era historical romances, here's my Secrets of Midnight/My Runaway Heart Boxed Set:
> 
> 
> 
> All my boxed sets are priced cheaper than buying the ebooks separately, so you can't go wrong.  Great stories at great prices! Enjoy!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Interesting. I hadn't thought much about a boxed set or collection of ebooks. Nice concept. Are you doing well with them?


----------



## EC Sheedy

Hi, all. Hearing about all your new releases and your amazing productivity makes me quail...

I've got two of my own self-epubbed works up (OVERKILL and ONE TOUGH COOKIE) and I'm working on more, But time gets away from me at warp speed. Some stories just never get written--which may be just as well. ...sigh... The trouble is those left-behind characters have a way of haunting you. 

Especially romance heroines who don't get their happy ending. Want a smile, go here: http://penwarriors.com/

Now I've got a book to edit, three more out for formatting, and two Diva Teens heading back to school. Om...


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Chicki said:


> Woo hoo! Today I'm being featured on *The Readers Guide  * - http://bit.ly/qIUJad and also at *Indie Snippets* - http://bit.ly/r8rJkT
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Congratulations. I went and took a look at both sites. Awesome.  I hope the exposure brings in lots of new readers for you.


----------



## 48209

Thanks everyone. It's my first time doing that "featured" thing anywhere. It was perfect since I"m just under 11k and she was looking for shorts.

I'm a little afraid of email places to ask that do full-lengths. Anyone else do shorts and know who likes to post them?


----------



## Miriam Minger

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> Interesting. I hadn't thought much about a boxed set or collection of ebooks. Nice concept. Are you doing well with them?


Thanks, Tammie. My boxed sets are selling well, I'm happy to say. They simply give readers another option that is convenient and reasonably priced.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yeah, just saw that WILD ANGEL is on sale for 99 cents on Amazon Kindle, my bestselling medieval Ireland historical romance! And don't miss the breathtaking sequel, WILD ROSES. Wild Angel is the infamous Irish rebel Ronan Black O'Byrne's story--and Wild Roses that of his gentle and courageous sister Maire O'Byrne. Enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Mo Ibrahim

I would like to share my romance novel. Think _Lolita_ meets _Californication_. So I'm not repetitive, my book cover and plot summary are in my signature.


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Tiff, Tammi and Dana! I'm just plugging along and getting ready to start working on my December release. It needs major revision before it can be uploaded to Kindle/Nook.

Can't wait to start writing again, and I finally have an idea for a new book. Yippee!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Sharon Red

Mo Ibrahim said:


> I would like to share my romance novel. Think _Lolita_ meets _Californication_. So I'm not repetitive, my book cover and plot summary are in my signature.


You may have just sold me on the reference to Californication..


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all, I'm trying to make two of my short stories free on Amazon.  "The Hot Girl's Friend" and "Ex On The Beach" are both free on BN.com.  If anyone has a moment, could you report the lower price on Amazon for these two books?  Thanks so much!


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to make two of my short stories free on Amazon. "The Hot Girl's Friend" and "Ex On The Beach" are both free on BN.com. If anyone has a moment, could you report the lower price on Amazon for these two books? Thanks so much!


Done! Good luck, I hope they go free for you.

I haven't been posting much but I've been around. I'm writing furiously to try and get 2 more books out before Christmas. They're the first 2 in a YA trilogy set in Victorian London. I can't wait but the YA direction is a bit different for me so I'm slightly nervous too.

Hi and welcome to all the newbies, and some trad published authors who aren't such newbies, lol.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks CJ!  Sounds like an awesome series.  Good luck!  Isn't it awesome to be able to pursue whatever interests you as an indie author?


----------



## Cody Young

Any advice for a newbie?
My first indie title was a book that had been published by Embrace Books in the UK - when that imprint closed after only six months, it seemed a pity to waste all the promotion I had done, (not to mention some very respectable reviews), so I re-released my book. Sales have been very encouraging. Since then, I've made the decision to release all my own books. I have three out, and lots more to come. Any advice about release dates, promo etc?


----------



## Chicki

Cody Young said:


> Any advice for a newbie?
> Any advice about release dates, promo etc?


Did you release them as e-books? If so, you will find this site created by our very own Dee Dee Scott very helpful - *http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/*

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## 48209

Hi All!
I'm doing a giveaway not only of It's in His Kiss, but the kick off books of Victoria Dahl & Susan Mallery's latest contemps AND Sibel Hodge's My Perfect Wedding.

I'd love to have you stop by to enter to win my Load Your Kindle For Labor Day Giveway Pack!

http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2011/09/01/load-your-kindle/

I'm fast drafting my project for the "other" me...and sibel's book is my reward so it was the first on that sprong to mind to share!

~Caitie~


----------



## 48209

sibelhodge said:


> Thanks so much, I've shared it!


Thanks Sibel... Yours is sitting on my kindle waiting for me to get my horrible first draft down as a reward!


----------



## Neil Ostroff

I asked myself this question after a dear friend died of pancreatic cancer only eight days after his initial diagnosis. The experience left me feeling empty and searching for purpose. I wrote DROP OUT as a way of dealing with the senselessness of it all. Writing the book allowed me to explore why we are here on this Earth and in this physical world. Since the story revolves around one man's loss after 9/11 I believe the book is even more relevant as the anniversary of that terrible day approaches. Please check it out.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wow, so sorry for your loss, Neil.  You should probably post this in the main Book Bazaar as this doesn't seem to be a romance (this is a romance thread) and you're going to miss interested readers just having it here in this thread.  Good luck.


----------



## DDScott

Here's a big 'ole shout-out and thank u to all you superfab Kindle Indie Romance Readers and Fans!!!

*I've now sold well over 6000 Ebooks, and I couldn't be happier knowin' I'm treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!*

Nothin' beats hearing from all of you that thanks to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds you're LOL a whole bunch!!!

Cheers and again...thank you...with all my heart and soul.

Happy Reading and Kindle-ing!!!


----------



## mamiller

Congratulations, D.D. !

I wanted to share my fReado listing for JUNGLE OF DECEIT. The first 20-some pages are available to preview. http://www.freado.com/book/11047/jungle-of-deceit

Romance and adventure in the jungle. (start humming the Indiana Jones tune... )


----------



## Lisa Scott

Congrats DD!  That's awesome.  Bet you sell another 1,000 at least this month!

I need some advice from you folks.  I finally heard back from Harlequin on the manuscript they'd been reading.  (They're passing on it because the hero is an actor, and apparently there are certain professions their readers don't like--an actor is one of them. However, the editor said I have a winning writing style and loved my voice, so that was nice.)


ANYWAY... my novella and short stories are all sweet, closed-door romances.  My novel has a few open-door sex scenes, sensual in nature.  Do you think all my writing should be closed-door sweet, or would it suffice just to give a warning in the novel description that there are sensual love scenes in the book?  Would I be losing a lot of my readers, do you think?  I can't decide if I should tone them down, or close the door now that I'm out there with sweet stuff.  I'd love to hear thoughts and comments on this, especially if anyone else is writing in different heat levels.  Thanks!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Good Morning!

The chill of fall is in the air here in Alberta! I would imagine the So-Cal people on this thread don't worry about that...*sigh*!

Here's hoping readers in cold places are downloading some exciting new reads to their kindles in preparation for the season of "hibernation"! I'm not ready to use the "W" word yet...it hurts too much.

Anyway, I just wanted to give a shout-out to INDIE SNIPPETS! You can sample "bite-sized" excerpts from the hottest indie authors around, and Bryan, blog owner, makes getting your stuff up really easy! Here's the link (yeah, shameless not-even-disguised plug):

http://indiesnippets.blogspot.com/2011/08/from-black-white-by-nicki-lynn-justice.html

Also, my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com has some of my favorite comfort food recipes posted.

And Lisa, I love your covers. They are cute and sassy!

I don't know what to say about the sensual thing but you did ask, and everyone likes to blab. So here's my 2 cents worth. If I wasn't an educated, sophisticated reader of romances (hee hee), I might not really understand the difference between sensual and sexual and might be too chicken of someone (like my kids) borrowing my kindle and getting an imaginationful... so I might like to stick with the sweet stuff. I know I sound weird, but I do shy away from certain covers when reading dead-tree books for the same reason.

I vote for "sweet closed door" cuz I like it!

So that probably means you should do the opposite.

H.E.A's Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## jessicajames

Thanks for starting this thread! It's nice for Indies to have a place to share their news.

My Civil War novel Noble Cause has won the coveted John Esten Cooke Award for Southern Fiction and the 2011 Next Generation Indie Contest for Regional Fiction. If you like classic, "clean" romances, please check it out.

It is actually a re-print of my first novel Shades of Gray but with a happily-ever-after ending for romance readers.


----------



## mamiller

Lisa Scott said:


> I need some advice from you folks. I finally heard back from Harlequin on the manuscript they'd been reading. (They're passing on it because the hero is an actor, and apparently there are certain professions their readers don't like--an actor is one of them. However, the editor said I have a winning writing style and loved my voice, so that was nice.)
> 
> ANYWAY... my novella and short stories are all sweet, closed-door romances. My novel has a few open-door sex scenes, sensual in nature. Do you think all my writing should be closed-door sweet, or would it suffice just to give a warning in the novel description that there are sensual love scenes in the book? Would I be losing a lot of my readers, do you think? I can't decide if I should tone them down, or close the door now that I'm out there with sweet stuff. I'd love to hear thoughts and comments on this, especially if anyone else is writing in different heat levels. Thanks!


That's good news from Harlequin, Lisa. They have such strict ideas.

I too had turned towards closed door and now I'm back to peeking in, or even thinking about opening the door and bringing in a camera crew! hahhahahaha I'd be interested in everyone's thoughts as well.


----------



## anne_holly

Howdy folks - just popping in here in between release day duties to plug a contest I'm having on my blog. I'm giving away a copy of my new erotic-romance short, V-Day, to one random commenter who tells me what they like in a hero.

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-release-v-day.html

Copy will be in PDF, emailed to your address of choice (I will post the winner on Saturday night, and ask that person to email me, so don't post your address on the blog). 18+, please.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Looking for a fun weekend read? TWIN PASSIONS, my award-winning Viking medieval romance, went on sale at Amazon for 99 cents! Enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

DD - congrats on the milestone! May you sell thousands more.

Lisa - boo on the rejection but I love your attitude. I wouldn't worry about putting a warning in. Unless your books swing between closed door and fully graphic scenes, I think it's OK.


----------



## Chicki

This is hilarious and SO true!






Have a great weekend!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## I love books

Chicki, that video is hilarious!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Labor Day weekend!

@Chicki--so VERY true! She was on a "treadmill", just like me.

@Nicki--thanks for touting us to another good blogspot. And self-promotion is the name of the game around here!

@Jessica--congrats on the award! That's terrific!

@Lisa--"To thy own self be true." Of course I'm obviously not a commercially-minded author. But, I think you should write from the heart and let the characters dictate how far you take the scenes. If you've gone beyond what your readers are used to, then go ahead and put something at the top of the book about it. Also--that was a GREAT rejection you got from Harlequin. Getting such a personal response is very encouraging. You have to fit exactly in their lines.

Okay, my weekend pitch--the ROYAL REBEL. Read the Jousting Scene at Scribd http://scr.bi/nLChiP









Also--I have two, count 'em two, books in the top #10 of romance at Authors Den today.

Love you muchly--
Dana


----------



## 25803

Lisa Scott said:


> I need some advice from you folks.


Hugs on the rejection, Lisa. No matter how positive, it always is disappointing.

On the differing heat levels, I include a sensuality rating on my product description since I got my start writing super-sweet books at Avalon. I don't know if it helps or not, but hope readers appreciate it. I don't think any of my books could be described as really hot, though.


----------



## Lisa Scott

KathyCarmichael said:


> Hugs on the rejection, Lisa. No matter how positive, it always is disappointing.
> 
> On the differing heat levels, I include a sensuality rating on my product description since I got my start writing super-sweet books at Avalon. I don't know if it helps or not, but hope readers appreciate it. I don't think any of my books could be described as really hot, though.


Thanks everyone for the great input. The rejection is disappointing, but I'd be drowning myself in chocolate if not for indie publishing. Because now I can still offer my book to readers. I think the book is funny and the ending always makes me cry. It'll be out in a few weeks. (actually, I had it loaded and ready to go on Amazon back in April when I got the request from Harlequin. I had to wait for it to go live before I could take it down--and it had already sold 3 copies. 

So Kathy, you do have varying heat levels out there? Closed door and open door romances?


----------



## 25803

Lisa, yes on the varying heat levels.  For instance, Kissing Kelli is sweet (no love scenes even hinted at), but the next book in the series, Stuck On You, has a mild love scene or two.

And yay for you on getting the book up and out!


----------



## Mel Comley

Just popped in to say thank you Dana, for a great review on A Time To Heal.


----------



## Chicki

Shadonna said:


> Chicki, that video is hilarious!


It just shows that we all experience the same thing. We are not alone!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Labor Day weekend!
> 
> @Chicki--so VERY true! She was on a "treadmill", just like me.
> 
> Dana


I admire her for publicly admitting it. Everyone wouldn't do that.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

HI all--

@Mel--You're welcome! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## anne_holly

Lisa Scott said:


> Congrats DD! That's awesome. Bet you sell another 1,000 at least this month!
> 
> I need some advice from you folks. I finally heard back from Harlequin on the manuscript they'd been reading. (They're passing on it because the hero is an actor, and apparently there are certain professions their readers don't like--an actor is one of them. However, the editor said I have a winning writing style and loved my voice, so that was nice.)
> 
> ANYWAY... my novella and short stories are all sweet, closed-door romances. My novel has a few open-door sex scenes, sensual in nature. Do you think all my writing should be closed-door sweet, or would it suffice just to give a warning in the novel description that there are sensual love scenes in the book? Would I be losing a lot of my readers, do you think? I can't decide if I should tone them down, or close the door now that I'm out there with sweet stuff. I'd love to hear thoughts and comments on this, especially if anyone else is writing in different heat levels. Thanks!


That sucks that actors are forbidden territory - I am doing a kiddie performer hero for my NaNo novel, and an actor next summer or so. Poop.

I love stories about actors (handsome Hollywood big shots brought down a peg or two, perhaps), and there totally aren't enough of them. So, let us know when yours comes around, and it'll go on my TBR!

I think some of your question can be solved with Amazon tags - I put the heat level, etc, in my tags. I'm not sure if tags help sales, but I'm starting to see that they're excellent when you are thinking about buying something and want to know a few details.

Also, if you're concerned, I don't think a small "adult content" warning would be a bad thing.


----------



## Pamela

*Indie Book Blowout*

Authors have reduced all their books to $.99 for the Labor Day Weekend. And there's a Kindle Giveaway and also Gift Cards giveaways.

Here's the Link for Romance books: http://indiebookblowout.com/Indie_Book_Blowout/Romance.html

Of course I'd sure like you to get this one


----------



## Lisa Scott

anne_holly said:


> That sucks that actors are forbidden territory - I am doing a kiddie performer hero for my NaNo novel, and an actor next summer or so. Poop.
> 
> I love stories about actors (handsome Hollywood big shots brought down a peg or two, perhaps), and there totally aren't enough of them. So, let us know when yours comes around, and it'll go on my TBR!
> 
> I think some of your question can be solved with Amazon tags - I put the heat level, etc, in my tags. I'm not sure if tags help sales, but I'm starting to see that they're excellent when you are thinking about buying something and want to know a few details.
> 
> Also, if you're concerned, I don't think a small "adult content" warning would be a bad thing.


Thanks Anne! I think she may have meant Harlequin readers in particular don't like reading about actors, not necessarily all readers. I know Harlequin books have very specific requirements and emotional expectations for their readers. Perhaps their readers don't empathize or relate to actors and prefer more "real people?" (I believe athletes are another no-no--for them at least.) I think it's so weird given how celebrity-obsessed our culture is. I'll be interested to see if it's a turn off for readers or not. So another yay! for indie publishing. I can write the stories I want.

And after getting opinions from you guys and others, I'm going to keep the scenes in and just use an advisory in the description. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chicki

anne_holly said:


> I love stories about actors (handsome Hollywood big shots brought down a peg or two, perhaps), and there totally aren't enough of them.


Anne,

If you love that story line, check out The Role of a Lifetime by Jennifer Shirk. http://www.amazon.com/Role-Lifetime-ebook/dp/B001CN45KA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315135554&sr=1-1

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## anne_holly

Chicki said:


> Anne,
> 
> If you love that story line, check out The Role of a Lifetime by Jennifer Shirk. http://www.amazon.com/Role-Lifetime-ebook/dp/B001CN45KA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315135554&sr=1-1
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Thanks, looks great!


----------



## anne_holly

Lisa Scott said:


> Thanks Anne! I think she may have meant Harlequin readers in particular don't like reading about actors, not necessarily all readers. I know Harlequin books have very specific requirements and emotional expectations for their readers. Perhaps their readers don't empathize or relate to actors and prefer more "real people?" (I believe athletes are another no-no--for them at least.) I think it's so weird given how celebrity-obsessed our culture is. I'll be interested to see if it's a turn off for readers or not. So another yay! for indie publishing. I can write the stories I want.
> 
> And after getting opinions from you guys and others, I'm going to keep the scenes in and just use an advisory in the description. Thanks everyone!


I'm a lifelong HQ reader, so maybe I'm outlying. But, you're right - given the celebrity obsession, it is a bit odd. I know HQ had a *huge* thing with country and western singer heroes back in the 90s, and that still goes on a bit. Seems really similar to me. Besides, who doesn't want to spend an afternoon thinking about what it would be like if Johnny Depp suddenly got stranded in your town or something? Sheesh, people!

I should get on the one I have in mind sooner rather than later; will maybe bump it in the queue. (I have my projects booked through 2013 now, so I find my mind wandering ahead of me sometimes.)


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hope everyone is having a lovely Labor Day weekend.   

It's finally cooler in the San Antonio area and feels wonderful.  So grateful for the end of summer!!  Hope everyone is enjoying a great book, too!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Miriam Minger said:


> Hope everyone is having a lovely Labor Day weekend.
> 
> It's finally cooler in the San Antonio area and feels wonderful. So grateful for the end of summer!! Hope everyone is enjoying a great book, too!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Hey, Miriam! It's good to hear from you! It's cooled off here in Atlanta today also, but it's drizzling.

I'm reading Something Old, Something New by Beverly Jenkins. A wonderful women's fiction story.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## DDScott

Wavin' atchy'all! Hope you're enjoying a nice, long and full-of-Kindle-ing weekend!!!

*All of my romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twist and now a comedic caper twist too are at the superfab price of 99 Cents each!!! Nothin' beats treating readers to great books for great prices!!!*

And here's the scoop on my brand new release LIP GLOCK - Book Two of The Cozy Cash Mysteries:

Amazon Bestselling Romantic Comedy and Humorous Mystery Author D. D. Scott - both a Kindle Nation Daily and Pixel of Ink Bargain Book Pick - is gettin' "cozy" with all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters...as in Comedic Caper cozy...with LIP GLOCK - Book Two of her Cozy Cash Mysteries.

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...under the Tuscan sun

Buckle your seatbelts! Cozy Cash Mystery, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon - now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond - once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy-cash...but this time, all under the Tuscan sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato!

***Note: If y'all are like me and prefer to read a series in order. Here's the order of my books (and yes, they are two different series, but the characters from my Bootscootin' Books are also in my Cozy Cash Mysteries...'cause that's what my readers asked for! LOL!): BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK. It's a for-real 5 for $5 kinda deal! Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## 48209

I totally agree about the celebrity thing. I have a friend who has a great book about a rock star. Every editor said, we can't sell rock starts but we love your writing. What else have you got?

And then you go over to the amazon boards and their like "We want actors! Musicians! Male models!"

And that is the beauty of self-pubbing  I'm trying to talk her into it now.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi girls--

Happy Labor Day! Harlequin is tried-and-true, but they also suffer from Big Corporate syndrome which means they are slow to move. Susan Elizabeth Phillips has proven them wrong in a big way with her NFL series that everyone loved at a time that H said "No athletes and no actors." She had a movie star hero two books ago. Once they see a trend is popular, they move in. But they don't break new ground.

The weather is great in LA. Finished my holiday book. Making a new book cover for "Ever-Flowing Streams" and tweaking the title because nobody knows what it is about. 

Enjoy your holiday!

Dana


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings everyone.  It's raining here this afternoon in middle TN for which I am grateful - it allows for more  ketchup.  Hope everyone has an enjoyable day tomorrow.  Knowing fellow authors, it will be time well spent...a little fun, a little writing, a little reading!


----------



## LeiaShaw

JUST MADE THE TOP 100 BESTSELLERS LIST!!!!

Destiny United, my paranormal romance, is #91 for vampire romance. It's my first time on the list and I'm very excited!

That's all.

Leia Shaw
http://www.leiashaw.com


----------



## Lisa Scott

Awesome leia!

Have you guys checked out your apple sales on smashwords?  They were posted today and I'm STUNNED.  I just started publishing in May so had no idea what to expect over there.  I believe this is my first report from them:

1114 books sold on apple through july 30.

By July 30th I had sold almost 1000 combined on Amazon and B&N.

So apple is actually my biggest seller.  Go check out your sales report.  Maybe you're in for a big surprise too!


----------



## Tara Maya

LeiaShaw said:


> JUST MADE THE TOP 100 BESTSELLERS LIST!!!!
> 
> Destiny United, my paranormal romance, is #91 for vampire romance. It's my first time on the list and I'm very excited!
> 
> That's all.
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Mel Comley

Lisa Scott said:


> Awesome leia!
> 
> Have you guys checked out your apple sales on smashwords? They were posted today and I'm STUNNED. I just started publishing in May so had no idea what to expect over there. I believe this is my first report from them:
> 
> 1114 books sold on apple through july 30.
> 
> By July 30th I had sold almost 1000 combined on Amazon and B&N.
> 
> So apple is actually my biggest seller. Go check out your sales report. Maybe you're in for a big surprise too!
> 
> That's amazing Lisa.
> 
> Mine's rubbish in comparison. lol


----------



## CJArcher

Congrats Leia and Lisa!


----------



## kellymcclymer

Lisa Scott said:


> 1114 books sold on apple through july 30.


This is great! Your covers look fun and female oriented. This gives me hope for when I finish and upload my chicklit novel. My historical romances didn't do nearly so well, although my numbers quadrupled from the last time Apple reported to Smashwords.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Congrats to all the Apple winners. My sales seem to stay the same (sigh).

Kelly, I like how your covers share the same theme. Very impressive. I couldn't possibly do that with mine as each one is quite different from the last.

Joyce


----------



## 48209

WOW!!!! Congrats Leia and Lisa! That's great news!


----------



## 25803

Congrats Lisa and Leia! Very cool!

Lisa, I think I sold 3 books on Apple this time. Obviously you are doing something right!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

KathyCarmichael said:


> Congrats Lisa and Leia! Very cool!
> 
> Lisa, I think I sold 3 books on Apple this time. Obviously you are doing something right!!


Thanks Kathy. But that's the thing--I'm not doing anything targeting apple. I guess I'll just keep doing nothing.


----------



## CJArcher

Are there any steampunk romance readers here?

My one foray into that genre The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate is the September read in the Readers's Retreat at Coffee Time Romance & More: http://www.coffeetimeromance.com/board/forumdisplay.php?f=1717


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

LeiaShaw said:


> JUST MADE THE TOP 100 BESTSELLERS LIST!!!!
> 
> Destiny United, my paranormal romance, is #91 for vampire romance. It's my first time on the list and I'm very excited!
> 
> That's all.
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


Congratulations Leia! That is awesome news!!!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Lisa Scott said:


> Awesome leia!
> 
> Have you guys checked out your apple sales on smashwords? They were posted today and I'm STUNNED. I just started publishing in May so had no idea what to expect over there. I believe this is my first report from them:
> 
> 1114 books sold on apple through july 30.
> 
> By July 30th I had sold almost 1000 combined on Amazon and B&N.
> 
> So apple is actually my biggest seller. Go check out your sales report. Maybe you're in for a big surprise too!


 That is AMAZING!!! Congratulations. I checked mine and at least I did have some, but not nearly as impressive a show as yours.


----------



## anne_holly

My book _Strings Attached_ got a TRR Top Pick badge!

I have envied those things from afar for a long time.


----------



## DDScott

LeiaShaw said:


> JUST MADE THE TOP 100 BESTSELLERS LIST!!!!
> 
> Destiny United, my paranormal romance, is #91 for vampire romance. It's my first time on the list and I'm very excited!
> 
> That's all.
> 
> Leia Shaw
> http://www.leiashaw.com


U Go, Girl!!! Congrats, Leia!!! Superfab news!!!


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Awesome leia!
> 
> Have you guys checked out your apple sales on smashwords? They were posted today and I'm STUNNED. I just started publishing in May so had no idea what to expect over there. I believe this is my first report from them:
> 
> 1114 books sold on apple through july 30.
> 
> By July 30th I had sold almost 1000 combined on Amazon and B&N.
> 
> So apple is actually my biggest seller. Go check out your sales report. Maybe you're in for a big surprise too!


Wow!!! WooHoooo and big-time congrats, Girlfriend! Go, Girl, Go!!!


----------



## DDScott

In celebration of hitting the 6500 sales mark...

*I made BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - the book that started it all for me - FREE on Smashwords!*

But _*let's see if - together - we can make it free for all u Kindle peeps too...here's how...*_

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/09/bootscootin-blahniks-is-now-free-on.html


----------



## MLSansom

Dana,

Thank you for setting up this space for Romance books. As the new guy over at Foxbridge Publishing, I'm excited to share our most recent title with forum readers. The Forbidden Love of Don Ramon is a historic romance novel written by author Grant Sinclair.

Set amid the sprawling ranchlands of 1835 California, the story twists and turns through a maze of intrigue and emotions preceding the marriage of Ramon Gutierrez to the daughter of Don Diego de Sola. Betrothed in childhood to marry Chiquita de Sola, Ramon grew to find her beauty small compensation for her wicked tongue.

Despite being honor bound to wed, Ramon's heart belongs to another. Torn between duty and love, Ramon must face his darkest emotions and a closely held family secret to discover where true passion and romance lies.

Enjoy!


----------



## Anne Maven

With you in my heart is 99c on kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/you-my-heart-ebook/dp/B0057ZYN5G

Blurb-
Roshani is a fashion model, but that's not all. Varun is mesmerized when he first enounters her, during a rescue. Is it her statuesque beauty? Or is it something much more? Where does she constantly disappear?
Just as Roshani lets her guard down, and welcomes Varun into her life, the unthinkable happens. Unable to bear her loss, she sinks deep into a bottomless sorrow. Until one name leads her back to her native India. As secrets tumble out, she is left feeling betrayed, and strangely, grateful. The surprises however, are just beginning.
Whether in the serene Himalayas and beautiful Belize, or vibrant New York City and Arizona, the characters find unexpected strength and twists of fate that define their tangled lives forever.

Thanks!
Anne


----------



## anne_holly

Hi guys - I need some advice. I just signed up for a Coffee Time Romance Author's Coffee Corner forum - now what should I do with it? I mean, what are some of the best ways to utilize it so the forumites enjoy it and I get some exposure? I've been a member there for a year, but mostly I just lurk.


----------



## CJArcher

So much great news and so many new books to read! This thread is hopping.



anne_holly said:


> Hi guys - I need some advice. I just signed up for a Coffee Time Romance Author's Coffee Corner forum - now what should I do with it? I mean, what are some of the best ways to utilize it so the forumites enjoy it and I get some exposure? I've been a member there for a year, but mostly I just lurk.


Holly, I have a coffee corner area but I don't post much, just some news about my books and perhaps a blog post relating to them. I get a few hits (between 50 and 150 depending on the topic) but never any replies. I don't know how effective it is. Personally I find the site very hard to navigate and it seems to be mostly frequented by authors. That's not a bad thing, it's just that authors talking to other authors is not a great marketing tool. I'm the featured read for September at the Reader's Retreat this month and so far...crickets. Lol. The month is young though.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Wow! So much great news, especially Leia! Welcome, MLSansom--nice to see a man pop up now and then. The story sounds quite lovely. I'm going to go live with my holiday book next week. Yahoo! 

It's a hot one in LA today--

Dana


----------



## Sally C

Wow! this is a great thread   Am reading my way though it!


----------



## Chicki

anne_holly said:


> Hi guys - I need some advice. I just signed up for a Coffee Time Romance Author's Coffee Corner forum - now what should I do with it? I mean, what are some of the best ways to utilize it so the forumites enjoy it and I get some exposure? I've been a member there for a year, but mostly I just lurk.


I agree with CJ. I also signed up there, but found it very hard to navigate and when I posted message didn't get any response.

Another site to consider instead is *The Romance Reviews*. I've only had my page there http://www.theromancereviews.com/chicki for a few days, but it's a very busy site.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Miriam Minger

So much fun news on this site and here's mine:

RIPPED APART, an edge-of-your-seat "steamroller" of a romantic thriller is the Ebook of the Day at Kindle Nation Daily!!

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/09/kindle-bargain-book-alert-miriam-mingers-ripped-apart-is-our-ebook-of-the-day-at-just-2-99-with-5-0-stars-on-4-reviews-and-heres-a-free-sample/

Hope you drop by and check it out!



Miriam Minger


----------



## 48209

Chicki - Wow, that site looks like a lot of fun.

Did you have to create your book I don't know if it's the super-slow work server I"m on, but the "Create Book" thing isn't showing for me. Wondering how easy the process was.

THANKS!
~Caitie~


----------



## JMJeffries

I posted an excerpt of the new romantic comedy from J.M. Jeffries, A Bride To Treasure. Please check it out at www.jmjeffries.com


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Hi everyone, 

I haven't posted about my book here in a while and since there has been some interest in Gothic Romance lately I thought I'd share. I have a new book coming out soon so ISLAND OF SECRETS has just been reduced to .99 US (£0.86)UK for a limited time to help celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT. 

Kindle Bestseller, Island of Secrets TIME TRAVEL, GOTHIC, ROMANTIC SUSPENSE

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets
One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?


----------



## Catherine Bybee

Hi Indie Authors...

I'm going to be joining the rank of Indie next month with 

<------------------ Wife by Wednesday. 

I'm all formatted and ready to upload... I've sent out eARC's for reviews and now I'm just waiting.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Catherine Bybee said:


> Hi Indie Authors...
> 
> I'm going to be joining the rank of Indie next month with
> 
> <------------------ Wife by Wednesday.
> 
> I'm all formatted and ready to upload... I've sent out eARC's for reviews and now I'm just waiting.


Welcome Catherine! I recognize you from a certain submission care group.  Great title Good luck with it!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Catherine Bybee said:


> Hi Indie Authors...
> 
> I'm going to be joining the rank of Indie next month with
> 
> <------------------ Wife by Wednesday.
> 
> I'm all formatted and ready to upload... I've sent out eARC's for reviews and now I'm just waiting.


Congratulations and Best Wishes for Lots and Lots of Sales!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just received the fantastic news that RIPPED APART earned a 5-star review from Misty at The Top Shelf!!

http://www.the-top-shelf.com/?page_id=1856

*****

A brutal accident causes a mother to lose her son. Mad with grief, she asks her husband to do the unthinkable, kidnap the little boy who has her son's heart beating in his chest.

Clare Carson's world becomes a plummeting rollercoaster in an instant. Her son has been kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. They already killed the cop that was helping her but with his dying last words, he sends her to former Special Ops Jake Wyatt. He helps her figure out the truth and offers to help get her son back but little does she know that he has his own agenda that could destroy them both.

Miriam Minger is an amazing storyteller and this book is an absolute GEM! It grabs you right from the start and whisks you away into an amazing thriller that has everything you could possibly want: Tragedy, heart pounding moments, shootouts, escapes, characters you love, characters you feel sympathy for and characters you absolutely hate. The only thing it didn't have was an explosion but one was talked about so I guess that counts. It will leave you thinking of the sheer power of it long after you've finished.

*****

Thanks so much to Misty at The Top Shelf! Had a great day with Ripped Apart featured on Kindle Nation Daily, too! Ripped Apart has made it onto Amazon's Top 100 lists for Romantic Suspense. 



Miriam Minger


----------



## Catherine Bybee

Hi Lisa...Hi Tammy, thanks for the welcome. I'm excited to get some things out there solo. It's nice not having a deadline or a release that falls on the day the kids start school, or some such thing.


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam Minger said:


> Just received the fantastic news that RIPPED APART earned a 5-star review from Misty at The Top Shelf!!
> 
> http://www.the-top-shelf.com/?page_id=1856
> 
> *****
> 
> A brutal accident causes a mother to lose her son. Mad with grief, she asks her husband to do the unthinkable, kidnap the little boy who has her son's heart beating in his chest.
> 
> Clare Carson's world becomes a plummeting rollercoaster in an instant. Her son has been kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. They already killed the cop that was helping her but with his dying last words, he sends her to former Special Ops Jake Wyatt. He helps her figure out the truth and offers to help get her son back but little does she know that he has his own agenda that could destroy them both.
> 
> Miriam Minger is an amazing storyteller and this book is an absolute GEM! It grabs you right from the start and whisks you away into an amazing thriller that has everything you could possibly want: Tragedy, heart pounding moments, shootouts, escapes, characters you love, characters you feel sympathy for and characters you absolutely hate. The only thing it didn't have was an explosion but one was talked about so I guess that counts. It will leave you thinking of the sheer power of it long after you've finished.
> 
> *****
> 
> Thanks so much to Misty at The Top Shelf! Had a great day with Ripped Apart featured on Kindle Nation Daily, too! Ripped Apart has made it onto Amazon's Top 100 lists for Romantic Suspense.


Fantastic, Miriam!


----------



## anne_holly

Thanks for the replies! Yes, this was the impression I got, as well. The boards aren't exactly active. Still, I got about 50 hits each on my new releases threads, so I don't consider it a complete waste (since it was free). I'm glad to know it wasn't just me that netted zippo replies, though! 



CJArcher said:


> So much great news and so many new books to read! This thread is hopping.
> 
> Holly, I have a coffee corner area but I don't post much, just some news about my books and perhaps a blog post relating to them. I get a few hits (between 50 and 150 depending on the topic) but never any replies. I don't know how effective it is. Personally I find the site very hard to navigate and it seems to be mostly frequented by authors. That's not a bad thing, it's just that authors talking to other authors is not a great marketing tool. I'm the featured read for September at the Reader's Retreat this month and so far...crickets. Lol. The month is young though.





Chicki said:


> I agree with CJ. I also signed up there, but found it very hard to navigate and when I posted message didn't get any response.
> 
> Another site to consider instead is *The Romance Reviews*. I've only had my page there http://www.theromancereviews.com/chicki for a few days, but it's a very busy site.
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## SteveScaffardi

Hey guys, wow this post is on fire! I am an indie author having just published my first novel. My book (The Drought) talks about relationships from a guys point of view, so it might be slightly different to what has already been discussed in this thread! Personally, I have flicked through a few romance novels and chick-lit books that my girlfriend has left around the house, but I never believe in the male characters! Hmmm, maybe you guys can prove me wrong!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Welcome Steve and all other newbies.

I found a cool tool you can use to see if you've hit any bestseller lists in the itunes store.

http://bookchart.info/

type in your author name, and it will show you if you've hit a bestseller list in the UK, AU, CAD, US, and a few others I think. You can also check the top seller lists each day to see what is selling. If you have hit a bestseller list, it shows you all nifty things, like the first time you appeared on it, your highest rank, your most recent rank etc. Hope somebody finds it helpful.

CJ Archer, get yourself over there, because I've seen you on a few lists!


----------



## marielamba

Hi everyone!

I so appreciate all the generous sharing of info you all offer. What a great community!

Based on info in this thread, I've just set up my own Librarything ebook giveaway. So easy and fast and free. The thing went live within 5 minutes of my hitting enter. Now that's results.

I'm giving away 100 ebooks of my YA summery romance OVER MY HEAD. If you're on Librarything, you can head over and snag a copy. Here's the link:

http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?sort=quantity&program=giveaway&country=0&offeredby=1&batch=open&publisherid=

And if you want to do your own giveaway there, just hit the "Post a Giveaway" on the top of the page and go for it.

xo romance authors,
Marie


----------



## Catherine Bybee

SteveScaffardi said:


> Hey guys, wow this post is on fire! I am an indie author having just published my first novel. My book (The Drought) talks about relationships from a guys point of view, so it might be slightly different to what has already been discussed in this thread! Personally, I have flicked through a few romance novels and chick-lit books that my girlfriend has left around the house, but I never believe in the male characters! Hmmm, maybe you guys can prove me wrong!


Love the idea of Chick-lit for guys. Nice!


----------



## anne_holly

Catherine Bybee said:


> Love the idea of Chick-lit for guys. Nice!


I call Nick Hornsby "dude-lit."


----------



## Catherine Bybee

anne_holly said:


> I call Nick Hornsby "dude-lit."


*Even better! *


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa Scott said:


> Welcome Steve and all other newbies.
> 
> I found a cool tool you can use to see if you've hit any bestseller lists in the itunes store.
> 
> http://bookchart.info/
> 
> type in your author name, and it will show you if you've hit a bestseller list in the UK, AU, CAD, US, and a few others I think. You can also check the top seller lists each day to see what is selling. If you have hit a bestseller list, it shows you all nifty things, like the first time you appeared on it, your highest rank, your most recent rank etc. Hope somebody finds it helpful.
> 
> CJ Archer, get yourself over there, because I've seen you on a few lists!


Thanks, Lisa, I LOVE that search engine. It says A Secret Desire hit the #1 spot in the Historical category in Canada, Australia and the UK and #2 in the US! It's still in the top 10 for Canada and the US which is great.

It looks like Apple buyers love your books too, Lisa!


----------



## CJArcher

I'm interviewed over at Jim Bronyaur's blog today on selling over 1,000 kindle (US) copies of A Secret Desire in August.  Please stop by and say Hi.


----------



## Lisa Scott

CJArcher said:


> Thanks, Lisa, I LOVE that search engine. It says A Secret Desire hit the #1 spot in the Historical category in Canada, Australia and the UK and #2 in the US! It's still in the top 10 for Canada and the US which is great.
> 
> It looks like Apple buyers love your books too, Lisa!


Congrats!!! I have 2 free short stories on apple, so I think that's helping. But as I look at those "first appeared" figures (meaning when I first hit the top 100 lists) I show up on them around the 17th and 18th. I'm wondering what happened around that time to pop me up on those lists. No idea. My book wasn't free then, I didn't do an ad, the books had already been out.


----------



## DDScott

_*Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Indie Romance Readers and Fans!*_

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...

#37 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#2 in Humor

#7 in Contemporary Romance*

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 3300 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds just since last night at 7 PM Central Time!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!

_*And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*_


----------



## DDScott

Lisa Scott said:


> Congrats!!! I have 2 free short stories on apple, so I think that's helping. But as I look at those "first appeared" figures (meaning when I first hit the top 100 lists) I show up on them around the 17th and 18th. I'm wondering what happened around that time to pop me up on those lists. No idea. My book wasn't free then, I didn't do an ad, the books had already been out.


I'm thrilled to be sharin' this "Free" Ebook adventure with ya, Lisa! Go, Girl, Go!!! It's a Lisa Scott and D. D. Scott "Free" Way!!! LOL!!!


----------



## erinkern

I've been absent a really long time because I've been so swamped trying to get two books ready to publish on Monday. Just wanted to say welcome to Steve and all the other new members. This is such a great thread to get to know other authors and promote our work.

I'm running a contest today on my blog, where I will be choosing 5 people at random and gifting them a kindle copy of my first book. If you'd like to win a Kindle romance or know someone who does, stop by my blog. entering is really easy!

http://www.erinleighkern.blogspot.com


----------



## anne_holly

I finished the last short in my holiday erotic-romance series last night, in draft. I'm worn out. It's been a heck of a summer, but I made it through.

Now, back to the day job. Teaching starts back on Monday, but I feel like I need a vacation after my vacation!


----------



## erinkern

anne_holly said:


> I finished the last short in my holiday erotic-romance series last night, in draft. I'm worn out. It's been a heck of a summer, but I made it through.
> 
> Now, back to the day job. Teaching starts back on Monday, but I feel like I need a vacation after my vacation!


Finishing a story is always an accomplishment, so congrats! It's funny how vacays always zap us of our energy. I got back from one last weekend and all I wanted to do the next day was sleep!


----------



## Mel Comley

Great interview CJ.

There's some fab news on sales flying around at the moment.

I've just unleashed another romance/mystery novella today.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005M1OQJS/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

It takes place on a Caribbean cruise and is based on a TRUE story.


----------



## erinkern

Good luck with your sales Mel


----------



## Mel Comley

Thanks Erin.


----------



## SteveScaffardi

Catherine Bybee said:


> Love the idea of Chick-lit for guys. Nice!


Thanks! I have a sample chapter on my website if you fancy a read!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

Wow, you get caught up in the outside world and this one keeps spinning! What great news everyone is having. Welcome back to some and hello to others. Good luck on the new books going up.

@Steve, a special hello to a "dude". Yes, I think believable men are a challenge for romance writers. Of course, often we write Fantasy men--the way we would like them to be! I knew a woman who had to give up reading romance because her husband always compared unfavorably to the novel heroes and it was having a bad effect on her marriage. The challenge for you Steve is to write a believable man that the romance readers will find an inspiring hero. Ah, the challenges of writing!

@Lisa--Thanks for the I-Tunes link. I was SHOCKED to see "Royal Rebel" has been selling in FRANCE! Of course, I have no idea what those charts really mean. But, still it was a nice surprise.

Okay--my weekend promotion--









Read Sir Simon's Jousting Scene at Scribd http://scr.bi/nLChiP

Have a great weekend--
Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Good afternoon--
> 
> @Lisa--Thanks for the I-Tunes link. I was SHOCKED to see "Royal Rebel" has been selling in FRANCE! Of course, I have no idea what those charts really mean. But, still it was a nice surprise.


Dana, those charts only show the books that have hit top 100 lists (in romance, historical etc.) If you don't see your name, it doesn't mean you're not selling anything on Apple. It just means you haven't hit a top 100 list--yet! If you click on your title, it will show you the break down of the first time you hit the list, the highest rank you've been on the list, and the most recent time you've appeared on the list.


----------



## Pnjw

Hi everyone!
I just found this thread and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Deanna Chase and I just released my first novel in July. _Haunted on Bourbon Street_ is a paranormal romance.

My good news is I'm closing in on 200 sales across all channels and yesterday for a few minutes I made the top 100 in horror-ghosts. I'd been trying to figure out my categories to get it there for a few days and once I did it, I was in the top 100. It quickly fell off though as th elast few days have been really slow, but here's hoping I can make it back on there.


----------



## SteveScaffardi

Hey Mel - good luck with the sales. I just realised we chatted over email a couple of months ago for a blog I am writing on printweek.com. Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## Nina Croft

I've just self-pubbed my first Kindle book, Tiger of Talmare - a space opera romance and thought I'd have a look at this thread - wow - there's so much information here. I've already checked the itunes charts (Break Out made no 3 Science Fiction in the UK!) and joined up for Librarything. I'm going to work back through the pages now - see what else I can do.

Good Luck with the sales, everyone!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Congrats on all the great news, guys! 

My news is a bit more modest. Since I didn't renew my contract for Serendipity House, I'm able to put it out myself now. I only have it on Smashwords for now because it hasn't been taken down yet from the other sites. But my news is, wait, it's coming....I made a sale today! Yay for me.

Joyce


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend, Y'All!!!

Thanks to sooo many of u right here on our superfab thread, BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS has now hit:

#1 Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 Top 100 Kindle Humor Books

#1 Top 100 Kindle Romance Books

I'm happy dancin' over the moon and am sooo honored to share the Indie Epub Journey with all of u!!!

For all u wonderful Indie Romance Writers on our thread, here's what these rankings mean in real numbers:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ridin-the-free-way-to-indie-epub-success-as-in-offering-a-free-ebook


----------



## Trish McCallan

I missed this thread somehow previously, but I'll sure be following it now!

My debut romantic suspense, Forged in Fire, went up for sale mid-week. 

A quick blurb:

Beth Brown doesn't believe in premonitions until she dreams a sexy stranger is gunned down during the brutal hijacking of a commercial airliner. When events in her dream start coming true, she heads to the flight's departure gate. To her shock, she recognizes the man she'd watched die the night before.

Lieutenant Commander Zane Winters comes from a bloodline of elite warriors with psychic abilities. When Zane and two of his platoon buddies arrive at Sea-Tac Airport, he has a vision of his teammates' corpses. Then she arrives-a leggy blonde who sets off a different kind of alarm.

As Beth teams up with Zane, they discover the hijacking is the first step in a secret cartel's deadly global agenda and that key personnel within the FBI are compromised. To survive the forces mobilizing against them, Beth will need to open herself to a psychic connection with the sexy SEAL who claims to be her soul mate.

"Forged In Fire is a smoking hot adventure with an irresistible alpha hero. Danger, action, suspense, and a steamy romance make a story that's impossible to put down!"

Patti O'Shea, National Bestselling Author of Through a Crimson Veil

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LPUCB6









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LPUCB6


----------



## CJArcher

Absolutely awesome, DD! I hope it spills over to your non-free books.

Hi to all the newbies. So many new books to read...


----------



## Pnjw

DD, that's amazing! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good Evening!

@DD--You are just rockin' girl! It's all that unbridled energy reverberating thorugh cyberspace. Congratulations!

@Joyce--Hooray! That one sale means your characters are being enjoyed by someone right now.

@Trish--Welcome!

SAMPLE SUNDAY--If you aren't familiar with it, go over to the Writer's Cafe and read the thread. It is a good tool to get your book exposed to people you don't know. You can use TweetDeck or HootSuite to schedule tweets throughout Sunday to your followers.

This weekend in honor of the full moon, I'm using the "Marry Me" scene from 

My tweet looks like this:

#SampleSunday Enjoy the "Marry Me" scene from DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE #comedy #paranormal @SupernalDana http://scr.bi/o2jOIz

Have a great evening--
Dana


----------



## Catherine Bybee

SteveScaffardi said:


> Thanks! I have a sample chapter on my website if you fancy a read!


I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Miriam Minger

DDScott said:


> Happy Weekend, Y'All!!!
> 
> Thanks to sooo many of u right here on our superfab thread, BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS has now hit:
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Free Books
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Humor Books
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Romance Books


Major congrats, DD!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Read my Sample Sunday excerpt from *I CAN'T GET NEXT TO YOU  * - http://bit.ly/rdO7Rh

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## anne_holly

My Six Sentence Sunday is from my Christmas romance novella, Unwrapping Scrooge (my favourite from all my heroes is in that one).

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/

I'm actually getting comments on it this week! I am so happy for that. (Blog comments make my day!)


----------



## Kayden Lee

This is a great place to post.
Abandoned Angel is a Romantic Suspense novel, so if you are in the mood for tension filled romance combined with intrigue, check it out.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

DDScott said:


> Happy Weekend, Y'All!!!
> 
> Thanks to sooo many of u right here on our superfab thread, BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS has now hit:
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Free Books
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Humor Books
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Romance Books
> 
> I'm happy dancin' over the moon and am sooo honored to share the Indie Epub Journey with all of u!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> For all u wonderful Indie Romance Writers on our thread, here's what these rankings mean in real numbers:
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ridin-the-free-way-to-indie-epub-success-as-in-offering-a-free-ebook


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

What is six sentence Sunday?


----------



## marielamba

Hi everyone,

Happy to report that my summery YA novel OVER MY HEAD is the Book of the Day today over at The Reader's Guide site! http://www.thereadersguide.com/

They are really receptive to authors, so you might want to check them out.

Also, I'm just starting to dip my toes into contacting book bloggers. Thanks so much to everyone here for sharing their own wisdom. Much appreciated!

Marie


----------



## Chicki

Today I'm blogging about growing as a writer. Stop by and give me your thoughts. http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/09/growing.html

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## erinkern

Trish McCallan said:


> I missed this thread somehow previously, but I'll sure be following it now!
> 
> My debut romantic suspense, Forged in Fire, went up for sale mid-week.
> 
> A quick blurb:
> 
> Beth Brown doesn't believe in premonitions until she dreams a sexy stranger is gunned down during the brutal hijacking of a commercial airliner. When events in her dream start coming true, she heads to the flight's departure gate. To her shock, she recognizes the man she'd watched die the night before.
> 
> Lieutenant Commander Zane Winters comes from a bloodline of elite warriors with psychic abilities. When Zane and two of his platoon buddies arrive at Sea-Tac Airport, he has a vision of his teammates' corpses. Then she arrives-a leggy blonde who sets off a different kind of alarm.
> 
> As Beth teams up with Zane, they discover the hijacking is the first step in a secret cartel's deadly global agenda and that key personnel within the FBI are compromised. To survive the forces mobilizing against them, Beth will need to open herself to a psychic connection with the sexy SEAL who claims to be her soul mate.
> 
> "Forged In Fire is a smoking hot adventure with an irresistible alpha hero. Danger, action, suspense, and a steamy romance make a story that's impossible to put down!"
> 
> Patti O'Shea, National Bestselling Author of Through a Crimson Veil
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LPUCB6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005LPUCB6


I love your cover, Trish!


----------



## erinkern

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> What is six sentence Sunday?


Here's the link to the Six Sentence Sunday blog. http://www.sixsunday.com/ All you have to do is enter your name, and blog URL. On Sunday post six sentences from one of your books onto your blog. I usually have my book cover and blurb as well, so the reader has some info on the book. It's a great way to drive traffic to your blog and get some people interested in your work.

Erin


----------



## Chicki

Trish McCallan said:


> My debut romantic suspense, Forged in Fire, went up for sale mid-week.


I agree with Erin. Fantastic, sexy cover!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## 48209

FINALLY!!!!!

I finally got a four star review!!!!

All my reviews up until today have been 5 star and I'd seen discussions about my book in places where people didn't believe they weren't all plants. It was disheartening. I kept hoping for a really great 4 star review and finally got one today.

I know, I know - I'm nuts.

Here it is:
This really is such a fun little afternoon read about a YA writer who's editor tells her her YA heroine needs to move on to the kiss. Problem is, Jenna is short on kissing experience and like any good writer goes out to do research. And the fun goes from there with Jenna's quirky running commentary throughout the note-taking evening. 

Speaking of commentary, Jenna's best bud Lisbeth's comparison of guys to Jeeps, Civics, or Yugos is hilarious. Glad I wasn't drinking a diet coke at the time. 
Such a positive 4 star review! YAY


----------



## erinkern

Caitie Quinn said:


> FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> I finally got a four star review!!!!
> 
> All my reviews up until today have been 5 star and I'd seen discussions about my book in places where people didn't believe they weren't all plants. It was disheartening. I kept hoping for a really great 4 star review and finally got one today.
> 
> I know, I know - I'm nuts.
> 
> Here it is:
> This really is such a fun little afternoon read about a YA writer who's editor tells her her YA heroine needs to move on to the kiss. Problem is, Jenna is short on kissing experience and like any good writer goes out to do research. And the fun goes from there with Jenna's quirky running commentary throughout the note-taking evening.
> 
> Speaking of commentary, Jenna's best bud Lisbeth's comparison of guys to Jeeps, Civics, or Yugos is hilarious. Glad I wasn't drinking a diet coke at the time.
> Such a positive 4 star review! YAY


Yeah for you Caitie! I've heard that readers put more stock in a book that has some bad reviews. Because then they know actual readers are leaving the reviews. Personally I'd be less likely to buy a book if it has a whole bunch of bad reviews. But that's just me.


----------



## 48209

THANKS!

Yup. I've noticed how suspicious everyone is over there. It sounds like before I was on amazon, writers were going a little nuts with the self reviews and promo and the readers OD'd on it.

My roommate is looking at me funny. I was just jumping around shouting FINALLY! My rating isn't perfect.

He tells people to ignore me when I'm in "writer mode" or "talking southern" ... don't ask.


----------



## anne_holly

Hi - I'm looking for any writers with Thanksgiving/Christmas/Hanukkah/winter/Kwanzaa/New Years/holiday books (esp romance and/or erotic-romance, but I'm not fussy) for short interviews, promos, trailers, guest posts, contribute a recipe or knitting pattern, whatever. Anything that can fill my blog with pretty seasonal covers/pictures from about the American Thanksgiving to the first week of January. 

I am opening this to writers with my presses and self-pubbed authors at the moment, but I will open it up in November if I don't get a strong response.

Please email me at [email protected] if you're interested!


----------



## 48209

Oddly, after celebrating my first 4-star review and bringing my rating down from 5 overall,... I got another 5-star today that bumped me back up to a 5 star rating. i know, I know, you REALLY think I"m nuts now. Stupidest worry ever LOL

It's sweet though: 


> When I say this read is fast, I don't necessarily mean that's it's short (even though it is). I mean that the author's voice hooks you right from the start, and you can't help but jump on board to find out what happens to Jenna and her pursuit of "research." (Spoiler: what happens is as adorable as you'd expect from the cover and blurb.)
> 
> What a great, fun story!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

DDScott said:


> Thanks to sooo many of u right here on our superfab thread, BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS has now hit:
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Free Books
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Humor Books
> 
> #1 Top 100 Kindle Romance Books
> 
> I'm happy dancin' over the moon and am sooo honored to share the Indie Epub Journey with all of u!!!


Great news, DD! I'm so happy it was so successful.

Trish, lovely cover!

Best all!
Tiphanie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I know that this is Kindleboards, but I also know that lots of us have trouble connecting with Nook readers. I have found a great FB page that you can list your ebooks on that is geared more to Nook readers than Kindle. 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Authors-on-the-Cheap/202517513144047

I can already see a difference in my Barnes and Noble sales. They also have several other lists and watch this one to pull and share on their other ones. They have as many as 4000+ likes on one of their pages. Just thought I would share for those of you who didn't know it was there.


----------



## JMJeffries

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> I know that this is Kindleboards, but I also know that lots of us have trouble connecting with Nook readers. I have found a great FB page that you can list your ebooks on that is geared more to Nook readers than Kindle.
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Authors-on-the-Cheap/202517513144047
> 
> I can already see a difference in my Barnes and Noble sales. They also have several other lists and watch this one to pull and share on their other ones. They have as many as 4000+ likes on one of their pages. Just thought I would share for those of you who didn't know it was there.


Is this address correct? I tried it and got nowhere. I wanted to check it out.


----------



## Chicki

JMJeffries said:


> Is this address correct? I tried it and got nowhere. I wanted to check it out.


Just go to Facebook and type in Authors on the Cheap in the search box.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## JMJeffries

tammieclarkegibbs said:


> I know that this is Kindleboards, but I also know that lots of us have trouble connecting with Nook readers. I have found a great FB page that you can list your ebooks on that is geared more to Nook readers than Kindle.
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Authors-on-the-Cheap/202517513144047
> 
> I can already see a difference in my Barnes and Noble sales. They also have several other lists and watch this one to pull and share on their other ones. They have as many as 4000+ likes on one of their pages. Just thought I would share for those of you who didn't know it was there.


I was able to figure it out. Not the address, just me.

Here's a site I belong to.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-on-the-Cheap/183663855030523


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

JMJeffries said:


> I was able to figure it out. Not the address, just me.
> 
> Here's a site I belong to.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-on-the-Cheap/183663855030523


The same people run this page as that one.


----------



## Tonya

Thanks for sharing the facebook threads!! I love connecting with readers!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Tonya said:


> Thanks for sharing the facebook threads!! I love connecting with readers!


You are very welcome. I love your covers!


----------



## Iowagirl

Good morning everyone,

My name is Tracey and I'm so glad I found this thread. I just released my first book - On the Island -  on Sept. 4th. It's available on Amazon, B&N, and Smashwords. 

The funny thing is, the whole time I was writing it I was convinced I'd market it as women's fiction. When I got my editorial letter back one of the first things on it was, "I really think you should be marketing this as romance." I decided to take my editor's advice so now I feel like there are so many awesome resources for romance writers that I am just now discovering. I've always loved romance and women's fiction both, but I was still surprised to discover I'd written one, lol. 

Here's my blurb:

When thirty-year-old English teacher Anna Emerson is offered a job tutoring T.J. Callahan at his family's summer rental in the Maldives, she accepts without hesitation; a working vacation on a tropical island trumps the library any day.

T.J. Callahan has no desire to leave town, not that anyone asked him. He's almost seventeen and if having cancer wasn't bad enough, now he has to spend his first summer in remission with his family - and a stack of overdue assignments - instead of his friends. 

Anna and T.J. are en route to join T.J.'s family in the Maldives when the pilot of their seaplane suffers a fatal heart attack and crash-lands in the Indian Ocean. Adrift in shark-infested waters, their life jackets keep them afloat until they make it to the shore of an uninhabited island. Now Anna and T.J. just want to survive and they must work together to obtain water, food, fire, and shelter. Their basic needs might be met but as the days turn to weeks, and then months, the castaways encounter plenty of other obstacles, including violent tropical storms, the many dangers lurking in the sea, and the possibility that T.J.'s cancer could return. As T.J. celebrates yet another birthday on the island, Anna begins to wonder if the biggest challenge of all might be living with a boy who is gradually becoming a man. 


Honestly, this book was hard to categorize for several reasons. It's part Castaway and part The Blue Lagoon. The reviews have been good, and most people have said they had a hard time putting it down. It's a heart-warming story with a super happy ending. 

I'm really looking forward to immersing myself in the romance community now that I've finally figured out that I wrote one 

Good luck to everyone. I'm going to go back and read this thread from the beginning. It will go great wtih my coffee. 

Tracey


----------



## erinkern

Iowagirl said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> My name is Tracey and I'm so glad I found this thread. I just released my first book - On the Island - on Sept. 4th. It's available on Amazon, B&N, and Smashwords.
> 
> The funny thing is, the whole time I was writing it I was convinced I'd market it as women's fiction. When I got my editorial letter back one of the first things on it was, "I really think you should be marketing this as romance." I decided to take my editor's advice so now I feel like there are so many awesome resources for romance writers that I am just now discovering. I've always loved romance and women's fiction both, but I was still surprised to discover I'd written one, lol.


I had the same thing happen to me. I categorized my first book as romance. Then an agent approached me and she said, "well, this is more women's fiction." I had written women's fiction and hadn't realized!

Your book sound very interesting, and has a unique story line. I ran across this list. It's a list of book blogs that do reviews/giveaways. some do interviews and features. It could be a good way for you to get some exposure. And we all know how hard that is.

http://directory.kaysbookshelf.com/


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi IowaGirl!
Congrats on your book and I hope it sells a million!
I'm a relative newcomer to the Kindleboards--or at least it feels that way to me, LOL. I'm so glad someone started this thread because I've already learned a thing or two and found some new authors to investigate.

Thanks!


----------



## Iowagirl

erinkern said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. I categorized my first book as romance. Then an agent approached me and she said, "well, this is more women's fiction." I had written women's fiction and hadn't realized!
> 
> Your book sound very interesting, and has a unique story line. I ran across this list. It's a list of book blogs that do reviews/giveaways. some do interviews and features. It could be a good way for you to get some exposure. And we all know how hard that is.
> 
> http://directory.kaysbookshelf.com/





Amy Corwin said:


> Wow Erin, thanks for the link. I will definitely check it out! By the way, I read Looking For Trouble (and enjoyed it very much), but I would say that it *is* a romance. Is that the book the agent was talking about? I do think women's fiction and romance can often blend together (and I think my book is truly both - it's got elements of romance including a HEA, but if focuses very heavily on each character's growth and journey, too).
> 
> Hi IowaGirl!
> Congrats on your book and I hope it sells a million!
> I'm a relative newcomer to the Kindleboards--or at least it feels that way to me, LOL. I'm so glad someone started this thread because I've already learned a thing or two and found some new authors to investigate.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for such a warm welcome. Good luck to you as well. This thread is awesome!


----------



## Iowagirl

Amy Corwin said:


> Hi IowaGirl!
> Congrats on your book and I hope it sells a million!
> I'm a relative newcomer to the Kindleboards--or at least it feels that way to me, LOL. I'm so glad someone started this thread because I've already learned a thing or two and found some new authors to investigate.
> 
> Thanks!


Wow Amy, you have a lot of books out there. I'm looking for a new book to read so I am going to check them out. And welcome to the Kindle boards


----------



## Borislava Borissova

A nice link, Erinkern! I consider to use its opportunities and to send a couple of queries in the next days. 

About the genre, I had the same problem. I thought my book "Affairs of The Heart" to be a fiction because I had heard many times that men don't read romances. I am sure my book is suitable both for women and men but I noticed, calling it fiction, I drew only little interest. When I changed the category and put it in romance genre the interest became bigger. Actually the book-market forces us to take such decisions and only very popular authors can be independent when they consider the title, the main genre /there are always sub-genres along the main one in a story/ and word-count etc. for their books.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

erinkern said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. I categorized my first book as romance. Then an agent approached me and she said, "well, this is more women's fiction." I had written women's fiction and hadn't realized!
> 
> Your book sound very interesting, and has a unique story line. I ran across this list. It's a list of book blogs that do reviews/giveaways. some do interviews and features. It could be a good way for you to get some exposure. And we all know how hard that is.
> 
> http://directory.kaysbookshelf.com/


Thanks for this link. It will be helpful to a lot of us. Also. Since you write women's fiction maybe you can tell some of us who have a hard time determining the difference exactly what distinguishes a book.


----------



## Iowagirl

Tammie,

Er, I'm no expert (see my post above), but as I understand it a romance novel focuses more on the heroine's quest to find a satisfying romantic relationship (complete with a happily ever after or happy for now ending) and women's fiction focuses more on the journey of the main character (maybe it's her career, or her marriage, or her desire to have a family - anything really). With women's fiction there does not have to be a happy ending.

I think there's a huge overlap and personally, I like my women's fiction to have a positive relationship of some kind and end on an upbeat note. I like my romance novels to have good character development and be believable. Lately I am drawn toward novels that have both. 

I hope this helps.

Tracey


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Iowagirl said:


> Tammie,
> 
> Er, I'm no expert (see my post above), but as I understand it a romance novel focuses more on the heroine's quest to find a satisfying romantic relationship (complete with a happily ever after or happy for now ending) and women's fiction focuses more on the journey of the main character (maybe it's her career, or her marriage, or her desire to have a family - anything really). With women's fiction there does not have to be a happy ending.
> 
> I think there's a huge overlap and personally, I like my women's fiction to have a positive relationship of some kind and end on an upbeat note. I like my romance novels to have good character development and be believable. Lately I am drawn toward novels that have both.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Tracey


Tracy, btw your plot is very engaging. Best wishes for lots of sales. I get confused as well. There are lots of Mainstream/Women's fiction that have a love story, but I think you are right that with a romance you have the HEA. Just makes you wonder about all of these categories and how that affects our sales.


----------



## 48209

Iowagirl said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> My name is Tracey and I'm so glad I found this thread. I just released my first book - On the Island - on Sept. 4th. It's available on Amazon, B&N, and Smashwords.
> 
> Tracey


Welcome Tracey!

It's always great to see a new romance with a nice, thick plot to dig into!


----------



## Iowagirl

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Tracy, btw your plot is very engaging. Best wishes for lots of sales. I get confused as well. There are lots of Mainstream/Women's fiction that have a love story, but I think you are right that with a romance you have the HEA. Just makes you wonder about all of these categories and how that affects our sales.


Thanks Tammie!


----------



## Iowagirl

Caitie Quinn said:


> Welcome Tracey!
> 
> It's always great to see a new romance with a nice, thick plot to dig into!


Thanks Caitie! I think it's a plot that's easy to make assumptions about, but then people tell me they were very surprised about where I went with it - they didn't see the ending coming 

Tracey

Tracey


----------



## Caddy

I have moved this series into Historical Fiction/Family Saga. It is no longer Romance.

Hello Everyone! Meet Gastien Beauchamp:



In my first book, Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream, you will learn about Gastien's childhood and his dreams to become a painter in Paris-and the greateset lovemaker in France. He is rare in that he actually hopes women enjoy the act as much as he plans to, which was unheard of in the 19th century! This is the first book in a series and deals with his struggles as he leaves an abusive home and fights to survive on the streets of 19th century Paris. It is dark and very steamy! This series about Gastien is a romance that is nontraditional (like the artist himself) but mesmerizing. I think you will find that Gastien finds his way into your heart and into your mind.

Please check it out on Amazon, where you will find a sample to read. Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (The Gastien Series)

It is also availabe on Nook at http://tinyurl.com/3ue4a7h and will be available in paperback soon, both on Amazon.com and at www.createspace.com/3664944

Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny will be coming in the next several months. Gastien invites you to his fanpage at www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp where you can become a fan by liking the page, receiving updates as the books come out.

I would love to hear from you regarding how you like the story. Reviews on Amazon would be much appreciated. Right now, Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream has a 4 star rating on Amazon and a 5 star rating on B&N. It is $2.99 for e-book and will be $14.99 for the paperback.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Iowagirl said:


> Thanks Tammie!


Sorry, I did not spell your name right! 
Be sure to connect with some of these places for marketing your new book. Here is another one. 
http://kindleauthors.gather.com/


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey there, gang!

So great to see so much activity here. Hello to new people! I've been AWOL busy editing and uploading my holiday book. I'm also leaving town for two weeks, so ya'll will have to keep the thread bumping. My uplifting collection of seasonal short stories is called Hope For The Holidays. It isn't a romance, but you guys have been such a great support, I'm "premiering" it here. If you want to read it for FREE from Smashwords, the Coupon Code is BK46F

Listen to a FREE audio version of the first story SHINY GREEN SHOES








at http://supernalfriends.podbean.com/

See all the covers and description at my blog site http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/
It would be totally cool if you would jump over to Amazon and "like" it.

I'm off to celebrate my grandson's 3rd birthday. I'll be loading my Kindle with your samples for the plane. See you when I get back!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey there, gang!
> 
> So great to see so much activity here. Hello to new people! I've been AWOL busy editing and uploading my holiday book. I'm also leaving town for two weeks, so ya'll will have to keep the thread bumping. My uplifting collection of seasonal short stories is called Hope For The Holidays. It isn't a romance, but you guys have been such a great support, I'm "premiering" it here. If you want to read it for FREE from Smashwords, the Coupon Code is BK46F
> 
> Listen to a FREE audio version of the first story SHINY GREEN SHOES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at http://supernalfriends.podbean.com/
> 
> See all the covers and description at my blog site http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/
> It would be totally cool if you would jump over to Amazon and "like" it.
> 
> I'm off to celebrate my grandson's 3rd birthday. I'll be loading my Kindle with your samples for the plane. See you when I get back!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks Dana! Can't wait to read it.
T


----------



## Iowagirl

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Sorry, I did not spell your name right!
> Be sure to connect with some of these places for marketing your new book. Here is another one.
> http://kindleauthors.gather.com/


Thank you for the link Tammie. I'm definitely going to check it out. And no worries about the spelling of my name. I have a twin sister so I'm usually just happy to be called Tracey and not Trish, lol.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Iowagirl said:


> Thank you for the link Tammie. I'm definitely going to check it out. And no worries about the spelling of my name. I have a twin sister so I'm usually just happy to be called Tracey and not Trish, lol.


Since my name is spelled differently Tammie as opposed to Tammy or Tammi, I know what you mean. Personally, it doesn't bother me, but some folks can get awful picky when it comes to the spelling of their name. I sell real estate and I've been called every other agent's name. LOL. Eventually, they get around to the right name.

I think the links will be very helpful. Hope you have lots of success.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Ya'll. I'm sorry. I know I've been really chatty here today. Hopefully, not all is just my own blathering and YOU benefit too, but...  This is turning out to be the BEST Wed. ever for me.
US Amazon
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,130 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Romance > Gothic 
#12 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#57 in Books > Romance > Historical

Just checked Amazon UK (Which I've really done poorly in so far) I am Jumping up and down...Well, not literally as it might cause an injury...but inside I'm bouncing like a bunny rabbit....

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,239 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic 
#5 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

I had to share! Otherwise, I would explode!


----------



## AuthorMonica

Thanks so much for the opportunity to post here! I'm new to Kindleboards and learning my way around, so hope I'm getting this right!

My debut novel, Finding Felicity, was just published by a small publisher, Eternal Press. Some reviews have come in recently, so I wanted to share them here! Enjoy:

http://monicamarlowe.blogspot.com/p/about-finding-felicity.html

In Love,
Monica


----------



## Iowagirl

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Ya'll. I'm sorry. I know I've been really chatty here today. Hopefully, not all is just my own blathering and YOU benefit too, but... This is turning out to be the BEST Wed. ever for me.
> US Amazon
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,130 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Romance > Gothic
> #12 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
> #57 in Books > Romance > Historical
> 
> Just checked Amazon UK (Which I've really done poorly in so far) I am Jumping up and down...Well, not literally as it might cause an injury...but inside I'm bouncing like a bunny rabbit....
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,239 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic
> #5 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
> #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> I had to share! Otherwise, I would explode!


Wow Tammie, no wonder you are doing the happy dance! Congratulations!!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Iowagirl said:


> Wow Tammie, no wonder you are doing the happy dance! Congratulations!!


I am past the dancing! Now, I think I'm gonna pass out! It made it to #1 in Gothic Romance and #5 Time Travel Romance.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Ya'll. I'm sorry. I know I've been really chatty here today. Hopefully, not all is just my own blathering and YOU benefit too, but... This is turning out to be the BEST Wed. ever for me.
> US Amazon
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,130 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Romance > Gothic
> #12 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
> #57 in Books > Romance > Historical
> 
> Just checked Amazon UK (Which I've really done poorly in so far) I am Jumping up and down...Well, not literally as it might cause an injury...but inside I'm bouncing like a bunny rabbit....
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,239 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic
> #5 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
> #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> I had to share! Otherwise, I would explode!


That's awesome. Worth celebrating that's for sure.

~ Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson

AuthorMonica said:


> Thanks so much for the opportunity to post here! I'm new to Kindleboards and learning my way around, so hope I'm getting this right!
> 
> My debut novel, Finding Felicity, was just published by a small publisher, Eternal Press. Some reviews have come in recently, so I wanted to share them here! Enjoy:
> 
> http://monicamarlowe.blogspot.com/p/about-finding-felicity.html
> 
> In Love,
> Monica


Welcome Monica! Good luck with your book. I added a few tags to your Kindle book page.

~ Jenna


----------



## 48209

Wow Tammie!!!! That's a great day - I don't blame you for sharing and it's great to see. Definitely an inspiration 

Monica, welcome! Good luck with diving in!


----------



## Iowagirl

AuthorMonica said:


> Thanks so much for the opportunity to post here! I'm new to Kindleboards and learning my way around, so hope I'm getting this right!
> 
> My debut novel, Finding Felicity, was just published by a small publisher, Eternal Press. Some reviews have come in recently, so I wanted to share them here! Enjoy:
> 
> http://monicamarlowe.blogspot.com/p/about-finding-felicity.html
> 
> In Love,
> Monica


Hi Monica! Welcome aboard 

Tracey


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Hi Monica! Best Wishes for lots of sales on your new book.

Thanks to all of you for the congratulations and well, just the patience with me this afternoon.  I never REALLY thought I'd make it to that spot, so I know how encouraging it is for me. I hope by sharing it will help others realize that their goals are attainable... 

 You all are THE best!!!


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

It's been a long summer with the frenzy of a move, but the kiddos are now back in school, and FINALLY, my novella is up on Amazon. I'm almost more excited about having my second book up there than I was with my first. 



Becca Cooper's home is her haven. Suffering from an acute panic disorder as a result of a past rape, her house is the one place she truly feels safe. When a crazed escaped convict breaks in and takes Becca hostage, he shatters her sanctuary and forces her to take part in his explosive revenge plot.

Hostage negotiator Jack Martello rides a desk instead of riding to the rescue after losing his heart for the job in a negotiation-gone-bad. When a shortage of negotiators puts him back on the front line, he discovers the hostage is Becca, his once best friend and the first girl he'd ever loved. Remaining detached becomes impossible.

Lured into the mad man's scheme, Jack and Becca are linked by a dirty bomb rigged to detonate if they separate. Now, Jack must call on his negotiation skills to coax Becca from her fears and encourage her to embrace her inner strength. But first he must convince her to trust him-even when he no longer trusts himself.

Novella of 30,000 words (106 pages)


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Cynthia Justlin said:


> It's been a long summer with the frenzy of a move, but the kiddos are now back in school, and FINALLY, my novella is up on Amazon. I'm almost more excited about having my second book up there than I was with my first.
> 
> 
> 
> Becca Cooper's home is her haven. Suffering from an acute panic disorder as a result of a past rape, her house is the one place she truly feels safe. When a crazed escaped convict breaks in and takes Becca hostage, he shatters her sanctuary and forces her to take part in his explosive revenge plot.
> 
> Hostage negotiator Jack Martello rides a desk instead of riding to the rescue after losing his heart for the job in a negotiation-gone-bad. When a shortage of negotiators puts him back on the front line, he discovers the hostage is Becca, his once best friend and the first girl he'd ever loved. Remaining detached becomes impossible.
> 
> Lured into the mad man's scheme, Jack and Becca are linked by a dirty bomb rigged to detonate if they separate. Now, Jack must call on his negotiation skills to coax Becca from her fears and encourage her to embrace her inner strength. But first he must convince her to trust him-even when he no longer trusts himself.
> 
> Novella of 30,000 words (106 pages)


Cynthia,
The book looks great. Nice Cover, nice blurb. I know what you mean about your second book. I hope to have mine out soon. I'm so excited for you. Best wishes for many sales! 
Tammie


----------



## Chicki

I'm visiting the Worlds Away blog today and talking about writing rituals. Do you have any? Stop by and share! You may leave your comments at the very top right hand corner or at the bottom right above the contact form.

http://www.carlylelabuschagne.com/worlds-away-book-blog.html

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical romance TWIN PASSIONS is featured today at Daily Cheap Reads! If you love Viking stories and a bargain buy for 99 cents, don't miss it!

http://dailycheapreads.com/category/housekeeping/

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Miriam Minger said:


> My historical romance TWIN PASSIONS is featured today at Daily Cheap Reads! If you love Viking stories and a bargain buy for 99 cents, don't miss it!
> 
> http://dailycheapreads.com/category/housekeeping/
> 
> Miriam Minger


That's awesome Miriam. Hope you have lots of sales today!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Chicki said:


> I'm visiting the Worlds Away blog today and talking about writing rituals. Do you have any? Stop by and share! You may leave your comments at the very top right hand corner or at the bottom right above the contact form.
> 
> http://www.carlylelabuschagne.com/worlds-away-book-blog.html
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Chicki! Thanks for sharing I love blogposts...


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Cynthia,
> The book looks great. Nice Cover, nice blurb. I know what you mean about your second book. I hope to have mine out soon. I'm so excited for you. Best wishes for many sales!
> Tammie


Thanks, Tammie! That second book is a milestone, I think. Hoping it will help attract new readers. I really love your cover for Island of Secrets, very evocative and eye catching. Best of luck with your second book as well!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Chicki! Thanks for sharing I love blogposts...


I don't think I could write a book without romance in it. Not only is it a must for tension, but I believe readers want some degree of love and/or sex in their books. My husband loves war novels and I've yet to come across one that didn't have sex in it. The five books in my signature all contain romance, suspense, a mystery and some thriller elements. It's what I read and what I write. I have two blogs: http://www.gerrieferrisfinger.blogspot.com for my musings; and a review blog for my reviews or guest reviewers to post. http://www.crimewritersblog.blogspot.com 
I don't blog daily; too much to do, but when I do it's fun. 
I'm relatively new here. This thread is great; this whole forum is great.


----------



## I love books

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Ya'll. I'm sorry. I know I've been really chatty here today. Hopefully, not all is just my own blathering and YOU benefit too, but... This is turning out to be the BEST Wed. ever for me.
> US Amazon
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,130 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Romance > Gothic
> #12 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
> #57 in Books > Romance > Historical
> 
> Just checked Amazon UK (Which I've really done poorly in so far) I am Jumping up and down...Well, not literally as it might cause an injury...but inside I'm bouncing like a bunny rabbit....
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,239 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic
> #5 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel
> #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance
> 
> I had to share! Otherwise, I would explode!


Congratulations, Tammie! That's great news! Here's to more success!


----------



## I love books

AuthorMonica said:


> Thanks so much for the opportunity to post here! I'm new to Kindleboards and learning my way around, so hope I'm getting this right!
> 
> My debut novel, Finding Felicity, was just published by a small publisher, Eternal Press. Some reviews have come in recently, so I wanted to share them here! Enjoy:
> 
> http://monicamarlowe.blogspot.com/p/about-finding-felicity.html
> 
> In Love,
> Monica


Congratulations on your debut novel, Monica! I'm thrilled for you. Wishing you great success!


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a question about my historical romance backlist series that I've brought out as indies. I should soon be getting back the rights to the final two books of the 7-book series. When I do, I'm thinking about re-releasing them with people covers.

I'm torn, because I love my non-people covers, but I've noticed that most historical romances have people on them.

Opinions?


----------



## I love books

Huge congrats to everyone on the board here!  It's hard to keep up with all the good news when you're offline most days. I've been busy at work on the sequel to my debut novel *An Unexpected Bride*--it's been a little over a month since it has been published. I'm happy to be in the top 100 of three categories: Humor #10, Comic #14, and Contemporary Romance #45 and 585 overall in the Kindle Store so far today. You guys really inspire me. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Iowagirl

kellymcclymer said:


> I have a question about my historical romance backlist series that I've brought out as indies. I should soon be getting back the rights to the final two books of the 7-book series. When I do, I'm thinking about re-releasing them with people covers.
> 
> I'm torn, because I love my non-people covers, but I've noticed that most historical romances have people on them.
> 
> Opinions?


Kelly,

Your covers are beautiful but I do think that "people covers" for historical romances are more common. I do like getting a feel for what the characters look like.

Tracey


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Wow, you miss a day or two here and the thread explodes.

Hello to all the newcomers and congrats for everyone's successes.

Kelly, I love your covers and I think I mentioned that before. But if your publisher owns the rights to those covers, you won't be able to use them anyway unless you buy the rights to them.

As for me, I just uploaded Serendipity House to Amazon yesterday after getting my rights back from my publisher. So it should be up soon, I hope. Do you think I can make a different thread in the Book Bazaar about it? Or will I have to completely mangle and delete a lot of the thread that's already up. I sent a PM to Betsy about it, but never heard back.

Joyce


----------



## DarleneGardner

I'm still feeling my way on the Kindle Boards but I'm pretty sure this is the right place to post something about my ebook Snoops in the City. It's one of three updated romantic comedies from my backlist. I just dropped the price to 99 cents.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Shadonna said:


> Congratulations, Tammie! That's great news! Here's to more success!


Thank you soo much and it looks like you are doing awesome!! Keep it up...


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, this thread is hopping with good news!

Tammie and Shadonna - you ladies are really doing so well!  Fantastic rankings.

Miriam - good luck with your feature at DCR. 

Kelly - I like your covers too.  Are your books very sweet, gentle? That's what those covers say to me. I agree that people covers are more common, but I think you should go with what your heart and gut tell you. You need covers you're comfortable with.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## 48209

Shadonna said:


> Huge congrats to everyone on the board here!  It's hard to keep up with all the good news when you're offline most days. I've been busy at work on the sequel to my debut novel *An Unexpected Bride*--it's been a little over a month since it has been published. I'm happy to be in the top 100 of three categories: Humor #10, Comic #14, and Contemporary Romance #45 and 585 overall in the Kindle Store so far today. You guys really inspire me. Keep up the great work!!!


Shadonna

I've got this on my kindle to read as soon as my next project is drafted but, WOW! I've been completely amazed watching you shoot up the charts! Go you! Are you doing anything special to get yourself noticed?

Congrats!


----------



## kellymcclymer

CJArcher said:


> Kelly - I like your covers too. Are your books very sweet, gentle? That's what those covers say to me. I agree that people covers are more common, but I think you should go with what your heart and gut tell you. You need covers you're comfortable with. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Thanks, C.J. I think my books are fairly gentle, but not close-the-door sweet. I love my covers as they are, but I'm second guessing myself to death, of course  I adore your Honor Bound cover. It really holds the eye, btw. All your covers are striking, but that one really makes me pay attention.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Wow, you miss a day or two here and the thread explodes.
> 
> Kelly, I love your covers and I think I mentioned that before. But if your publisher owns the rights to those covers, you won't be able to use them anyway unless you buy the rights to them.
> 
> As for me, I just uploaded Serendipity House to Amazon yesterday after getting my rights back from my publisher.
> 
> Joyce


Thanks, Joyce! The cake covers in my sig are mine for the backlist; they are not even close to the publisher covers, so I'm safe.

Congrats on getting Serendipity House up. I don't know the answer about the book thread, but I'd suspect you need to put up the new info in the old book thread (one book, one thread). I'm sure you'll get a real answer soon.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Iowagirl said:


> Your covers are beautiful but I do think that "people covers" for historical romances are more common. I do like getting a feel for what the characters look like.
> 
> Tracey


Thanks, Tracey. I really appreciate the feedback. I *thought* I didn't like people covers (a prejudice against the awful clinch covers where everyone looks impossibly contorted and uncomfortable  ). But I've been looking at so many lately, that I realized I am drawn to non-torturously posed people covers.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Cynthia Justlin said:


> It's been a long summer with the frenzy of a move, but the kiddos are now back in school, and FINALLY, my novella is up on Amazon. I'm almost more excited about having my second book up there than I was with my first.


Congrats!


----------



## kellymcclymer

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I am past the dancing! Now, I think I'm gonna pass out! It made it to #1 in Gothic Romance and #5 Time Travel Romance.


Congrats. It feels sweet, doesn't it? I love your cover...can you tell I'm in cover design mode? Not for the historicals, but for some short, odd mommy stories, which is a whole 'nother cover headspace.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

DarleneGardner said:


> I'm still feeling my way on the Kindle Boards but I'm pretty sure this is the right place to post something about my ebook Snoops in the City. It's one of three updated romantic comedies from my backlist. I just dropped the price to 99 cents.


Hi Darlene! Nice to "Cyber-meet" you


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

kellymcclymer said:


> Congrats. It feels sweet, doesn't it? I love your cover...can you tell I'm in cover design mode? Not for the historicals, but for some short, odd mommy stories, which is a whole 'nother cover headspace.


Thank you so much. I really like your covers as well. I guess the question for me would be, what you are known for? What style did your traditionally published ones have? If your covers are part of your "signature" and your readers will recognize you for them, you'll have to determine whether you think covers for that series can be tinkered with without losing some of your advantage. I think it's cool that you're now going to be selling the ebook versions.

I was so excited when the first reader emailed me and asked WHY the stores didn't have my book in print form because she loved it and already had it for her Kindle but wanted to buy the print copy to add to her Keeper Shelf! I think those who have already got your print copies may want to have the ebook versions too. LOL.


----------



## Iowagirl

Good morning everyone,

Could I get your opinion please? I changed the font colors on my cover last night from white to blue (see below - this is now my current thumbnail for Amazon's product description of my book). I am keeping the original cover in the book's meta data (and I'm not changing the thumbnail on B&N because it looks okay). I used color picker in Paint.Net to grab the blue from the darkest part of the water and used that for my font. I really like it and it shows up so much better.

http://www.amazon.com/On-the-Island-ebook/dp/B005L9B5YU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178644&sr=1-1

What do you think? I was (and still am) attached to my white fonts which will look fine on the paperback and when viewed on an e-reader, but they disappeared in my thumbnail. I'm so much happier now.

Thank you,

Tracey


----------



## 48209

Oh Tracey, I like the darker color. Much easier to read. Looks really nice!


----------



## Iowagirl

Caitie Quinn said:


> Oh Tracey, I like the darker color. Much easier to read. Looks really nice!


Thanks Caitie! I do too. I was so nervous because I knew if I didn't like it I'd have to wait for my book to cycle back to "live" status before I could change it. When I came downstairs this morning and turned on my laptop I was afraid of what it would look like but I think it was a good move.

Thank you for your input 

Tracey


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Iowagirl said:


> Thanks Caitie! I do too. I was so nervous because I knew if I didn't like it I'd have to wait for my book to cycle back to "live" status before I could change it. When I came downstairs this morning and turned on my laptop I was afraid of what it would look like but I think it was a good move.
> 
> Thank you for your input
> 
> Tracey


Ohhhh...I love the darker color too... Awesome move! What did you do to it?


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical romance TWIN PASSIONS is featured today on Indie eBooks!! I especially love this book because it was my very first historical romance--a Five-Star read packed with two exciting love stories! Enjoy and have a wonderful weekend.

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/

Miriam Minger


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Now that Serendipity House is no longer under contract, I've put it out with a new cover and a new, lower price. Publisher previously had it listed at twice the amount. Here is a little about it.

Sylvie was a pleaser. She did as her mother pleased, and she did as her fiancé pleased. Then she did as she pleased. Determined to take back her life, she heads to the hills instead of to the altar on the day she’s to wed. Coming across a quaint, country inn with an intriguing name, she impulsively checks in. Peopled with an odd assortment of characters, the inn has clearly seen better days; even the regulars have a bit of wear on them. So when attractive Alex arrives and is strangely comfortable vacationing among the geriatric set, Sylvie tries to ignore him. 

But Alex will not be ignored, pushing her buttons until she admits, if only to herself, that she's falling for him. Not until she's hired to manage the inn does she learn he's not the businessman he pretends to be, but a streetwise PI hired by her ex to find her. Adding insult to injury, he buys the inn and asks for her help in restoring it to its former glory, not an easy task with someone sabotaging their efforts.

Forced to work together, both learn about relationships, expectations, and acceptance, among family members as well as strangers who become like family. 


Thank you for reading, and I hope you'll check it out.  

Joyce


----------



## Iowagirl

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Ohhhh...I love the darker color too... Awesome move! What did you do to it?


Tammie - the fonts were white before (which showed up fine most places) but not in the Amazon thumbnail or product description. I used color-picker in Paint.Net to "grab" the color from the darkest part of the water in my image (out by the reef) and then I used that color for the fonts. I wanted to tie it all in and didn't want it to clash. Maybe I should have used the rich blue from the beginning. Sigh. Lesson learned: don't get too attached to anything until you see it live on Amazon.

Although, come to think of it, *your* white font shows up fine. Maybe mine wasn't thick enough 

Tracey


----------



## I love books

CJArcher said:


> Wow, this thread is hopping with good news!
> 
> Tammie and Shadonna - you ladies are really doing so well! Fantastic rankings.


Thank you, CJ!  BTW, I love your book covers!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Iowagirl said:


> Tammie - the fonts were white before (which showed up fine most places) but not in the Amazon thumbnail or product description. I used color-picker in Paint.Net to "grab" the color from the darkest part of the water in my image (out by the reef) and then I used that color for the fonts. I wanted to tie it all in and didn't want it to clash. Maybe I should have used the rich blue from the beginning. Sigh. Lesson learned: don't get too attached to anything until you see it live on Amazon.
> 
> Although, come to think of it, *your* white font shows up fine. Maybe mine wasn't thick enough
> 
> Tracey


That is amazing! It looks like you did more than just adjust the font color...(?) The whole cover looks richer... Actually, I think my writing is a golden color, with a white outline? You are right about how things look in small thumbnail.


----------



## I love books

Caitie Quinn said:


> Shadonna
> 
> I've got this on my kindle to read as soon as my next project is drafted but, WOW! I've been completely amazed watching you shoot up the charts! Go you! Are you doing anything special to get yourself noticed?
> 
> Congrats!


Wow, thank you, Caitie!  Can't wait to read your book, too! It sounds hilarious!!!

Am I doing anything special right now to promote? Hmm. Actually, I'm embarrassed to say, not really. At least not yet. I had originally planned to release it on October 1, 2011 to coincide with my blog tour but decided to release it on August 11, 2011 since it was already edited (professionally) and ready to be uploaded. I figured, why wait? I'm actually going on a blog tour soon, other than that I am so humbled and thankful that my sales so far have done better than my previous books (non-fiction titles).

I haven't mentioned anything on Twitter or Facebook yet. A few really nice readers have sent me a message that they love my book cover and blurb in my sig line. I really appreciated that feedback. Also, a couple readers mentioned my book on Goodreads--though I haven't been spending much time on that particular site lately.

I did mention the release on my own blog and I also started a thread in the Book Bazaar to promote my book and that has been so wonderful. Other than that I hang out here once in a while and I'm guessing word of mouth has something to do with it. So far in the first few weeks of release it has sold 1150 copies with no promo. My first book (which was nonfiction) sold only 5 copies in its first few weeks of release. LOL.

I will be sure to keep you and everyone posted as I go along. Not sure how long this will last but I am so very grateful when people get excited about reading An Unexpected Bride--the story has a special place in my heart.  Sorry for this long winded post...
I wish you great success with your novel.
All the best,
Shadonna


----------



## I love books

CJArcher said:


> Kelly - I like your covers too. Are your books very sweet, gentle? That's what those covers say to me. I agree that people covers are more common, but I think you should go with what your heart and gut tell you. You need covers you're comfortable with. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Agree. Kelly, your covers are beautiful and give a heartwarming vibe.


----------



## I love books

Iowagirl said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Could I get your opinion please? I changed the font colors on my cover last night from white to blue (see below - this is now my current thumbnail for Amazon's product description of my book). I am keeping the original cover in the book's meta data (and I'm not changing the thumbnail on B&N because it looks okay). I used color picker in Paint.Net to grab the blue from the darkest part of the water and used that for my font. I really like it and it shows up so much better.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/On-the-Island-ebook/dp/B005L9B5YU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316178644&sr=1-1
> 
> What do you think? I was (and still am) attached to my white fonts which will look fine on the paperback and when viewed on an e-reader, but they disappeared in my thumbnail. I'm so much happier now.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tracey


Tracey, it's beautiful. It really does stand out more. Great job!


----------



## Iowagirl

Shadonna said:


> Tracey, it's beautiful. It really does stand out more. Great job!


Thanks Shadonna! *Grin*


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I like it too, Tracey. Go with it.

Joyce


----------



## Iowagirl

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I like it too, Tracey. Go with it.
> 
> Joyce


Thanks Joyce! I appreciate the input 

Tracey


----------



## 48209

Did everyone read the Passive Guy today? I'd love to know what "key words" people are using. She said get creative, so I'd love to know what I'm missing.


----------



## 48209

Awww Thanks Shaddona 

And wow! I'm the good kind of jealous for you! That's awesome!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Caitie Quinn said:


> Did everyone read the Passive Guy today? I'd love to know what "key words" people are using. She said get creative, so I'd love to know what I'm missing.


Catie,
Do you have a link? I'd like to take a look.


----------



## Miriam Minger

kellymcclymer said:


> Thanks, C.J. I think my books are fairly gentle, but not close-the-door sweet. I love my covers as they are, but I'm second guessing myself to death, of course  I adore your Honor Bound cover. It really holds the eye, btw. All your covers are striking, but that one really makes me pay attention.


Love your covers, too, Kelly. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## 48209

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Catie,
> Do you have a link? I'd like to take a look.


Sure Tammie,

Page down to the Best Promotion Practices For Amazon Ebook Sales, that's where yesterday's series (and the most straightforward of the posts if they haven't all blurred into one for me)

[URL=http://www.thepassivevoice]http://www.thepassivevoice.com/[/url]


----------



## marielamba

Thanks for the helpful link, Catie! I just had the amazon folk manually change my book's categories this week (they had me in a general books sort of category instead of teen love & romance...blah!), and hopefully that might help!

And congrats to everyone here for your successes/sales/reviews/new books!!! It's waaay too easy to feel alone in this journey, and I love coming here to feel the wonderful community of supporters we have in eachother 

I've spent the last week or so contacting book bloggers, and have had some great success, fortunately. I made sure that I located bloggers who liked similar books to mine, who reviewed self-pubbed folk, etc., and a bunch of great YA sites have asked for my book. Happiness!

I just got a 5 star review yesterday on Amazon from the blogger at All-Consuming Reads!!! Here's a snippet of what she said:

_There's a lot to enjoy about Over My Head. I truly appreciate how Sang's heritage is Indian. Ethnic diversity and multiculturalism in YA is something we can definitely use more of. Also, after reading so many books about beautiful paranormal girls falling in love with even more beautiful paranormal boys, it's just wonderful to read about a totally normal girl. Because normal, average girls are worth knowing and worth reading about. _

If you write YA romance, you should definitely contact All-Consuming Reads for a review. They've got a nice following...

Still waiting to see some bump in my sales some day... Here's hoping the reviews help!

Marie


----------



## Chicki

I just wanted to say welcome to all the new members and congratulations to those with new releases and fantastic sales! This board has been jumping with activity lately.

Sorry I've been so scarce lately. Working like a slave ... I'm always lurking, even when I don't post.

Have a great weekend all!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## I love books

Chicki said:


> I just wanted to say welcome to all the new members and congratulations to those with new releases and fantastic sales! This board has been jumping with activity lately.
> 
> Sorry I've been so scarce lately. Working like a slave ... I'm always lurking, even when I don't post.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Thanks, Chicki! Hope you have a fantastic weekend, too!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Caitie Quinn said:


> Sure Tammie,
> 
> Page down to the Best Promotion Practices For Amazon Ebook Sales, that's where yesterday's series (and the most straightforward of the posts if they haven't all blurred into one for me)
> 
> [URL=http://www.thepassivevoice]http://www.thepassivevoice.com/[/url]


Thanks so much! Some great articles!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Iowagirl said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Your covers are beautiful but I do think that "people covers" for historical romances are more common. I do like getting a feel for what the characters look like.
> 
> Tracey


I vote for people covers for historicals. Costumes of the period say so much, too.


----------



## Miriam Minger

My romantic thriller RIPPED APART is featured today at The Frugal eReader! Hope you get a chance to check it out. 

http://thefrugalereader.com/

Miriam Minger


----------



## DDScott

Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...this week, has now hit...*

#1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books

#1 in Humor

#1 in Contemporary Romance

I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 31,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds in just the last week!!!

Happy Reading, Y'all!!!

*There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*

And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.

*Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*

_P.S. All five books are now on a total of 33 Bestseller Lists!!! Thank u all sooo much!!! Happy Reading!!!_


----------



## Iowagirl

Caitie Quinn said:


> Sure Tammie,
> 
> Page down to the Best Promotion Practices For Amazon Ebook Sales, that's where yesterday's series (and the most straightforward of the posts if they haven't all blurred into one for me)
> 
> [URL=http://www.thepassivevoice]http://www.thepassivevoice.com/[/url]


Awesome link Caitie! I've bookmarked the site.

Thanks,

Tracey


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Miriam Minger said:


> My romantic thriller RIPPED APART is featured today at The Frugal eReader! Hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> http://thefrugalereader.com/
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congratulations! Hope it brings lots of new readers!!!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

DDScott said:


> Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!
> 
> *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...this week, has now hit...*
> 
> #1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books
> 
> #1 in Humor
> 
> #1 in Contemporary Romance
> 
> I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 31,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds in just the last week!!!
> 
> Happy Reading, Y'all!!!
> 
> *There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*
> 
> And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.
> 
> *Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*
> 
> _P.S. All five books are now on a total of 33 Bestseller Lists!!! Thank u all sooo much!!! Happy Reading!!!_


That is Awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## I love books

Miriam Minger said:


> My romantic thriller RIPPED APART is featured today at The Frugal eReader! Hope you get a chance to check it out.
> 
> http://thefrugalereader.com/
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congratulations, Miriam! Wishing you tons of success!


----------



## I love books

DDScott said:


> Here's a huge shout-out and thank u goin' out to all you superfab Kindle Readers and Fans!
> 
> *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - and the book that started it all for me is now...FREE...and...this week, has now hit...*
> 
> #1 in the Top 100 Kindle Free Books
> 
> #1 in Humor
> 
> #1 in Contemporary Romance
> 
> I'm over the moon to have now welcomed over 31,000 new Kindle Readers to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds in just the last week!!!
> 
> Happy Reading, Y'all!!!
> 
> *There's just something so magical and right to be able to treat y'all to great books for not just great prices...but now the first one Free and on me too!!!*
> 
> And in case, like me, you enjoy reading a series in order, here's the scoop: BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - BUCKLES ME BABY - THUG GUARD - LIP GLOCK.
> 
> *Now all five are yours for a grand total of $3.96 !!!*
> 
> _P.S. All five books are now on a total of 33 Bestseller Lists!!! Thank u all sooo much!!! Happy Reading!!!_


Wow! That's AMAZING, DD! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Congrats DD!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend, getting lots of reading and writing done!

I had an awesome day today when I saw Beach Flirts! nestled at #43 between Nora Roberts and JD Robb on the USA top 100 romance books list in the itunes store.  Even more excited to be at #5 in the UK store (and #62 in Canada and #22 in Australia.)  For whatever reason, I'm doing really well on itunes.


----------



## I love books

Lisa Scott said:


> I had an awesome day today when I saw Beach Flirts! nestled at #43 between Nora Roberts and JD Robb on the USA top 100 romance books list in the itunes store. Even more excited to be at #5 in the UK store (and #62 in Canada and #22 in Australia.) For whatever reason, I'm doing really well on itunes.


That's awesome, Lisa! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats to Lisa and DD for ongoing and increasing success!

And thanks for the good wishes for RIPPED APART, my child abduction thriller.  So far five 5-star reviews, so that's a thrill in of itself.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

I just found out this afternoon that I've been nominated for Author of the Year, Fiction Book of the Year (for _*Have You Seen Her?*_) and New Author of the Year on Shades of Romance Magazine (SORMAG)!

And to think last year this time I had just uploaded my first book to Kindle. I am so glad I decided to go indie ...

*Chicki Brown*Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## I love books

Huge congrats, Chicki!   That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa - fantastic! What a great feeling to be next to La Nora on the charts.  

Chicki - that's amazing, super congrats for your success.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Chicki said:


> I just found out this afternoon that I've been nominated for Author of the Year, Fiction Book of the Year (for _*Have You Seen Her?*_) and New Author of the Year on Shades of Romance Magazine (SORMAG)!
> 
> And to think last year this time I had just uploaded my first book to Kindle. I am so glad I decided to go indie ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Wow!!!! Awesome, congrats!


----------



## SusanSizemore

I have quite a few older and new books posted on Kindle. Here's one of them:

A Victorian Historical Romance Novel from New York Times Bestselling Author Susan Sizemore



Harriet is a spy.

Lord Martin Kestrel has no idea of this when he asks her to marry him. Of course, he thinks she is named Abigail, and is his daughter's devoted governess. Lord Martin, devilishly handsome, witty and sexy, is a roving ambassador for the Queen. Harriet has made it her duty for the last four years to protect him, and to try not to fall in love with him.

Harriet runs rather than tell Martin the truth. But he tracks her down. She has to face his fury at her deception. She also makes a devil's bargain with him, accepting a place in Martin's bed as his mistress to accomplish one more mission for Crown and Country.

Martin is out for revenge. Harriet has an assignment, and both want more from the other than they claim. After four years of hungering for each other, are they going to let little things like treachery and deadly danger get in the way of their passion?


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Chicki said:


> I just found out this afternoon that I've been nominated for Author of the Year, Fiction Book of the Year (for _*Have You Seen Her?*_) and New Author of the Year on Shades of Romance Magazine (SORMAG)!
> 
> And to think last year this time I had just uploaded my first book to Kindle. I am so glad I decided to go indie ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Chicki! That is amazing!!! Congratulations! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Iowagirl

Chicki said:


> I just found out this afternoon that I've been nominated for Author of the Year, Fiction Book of the Year (for _*Have You Seen Her?*_) and New Author of the Year on Shades of Romance Magazine (SORMAG)!
> 
> And to think last year this time I had just uploaded my first book to Kindle. I am so glad I decided to go indie ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


That's awesome Chicki! Good for you 

Tracey


----------



## lisalgreer

Hi, all! I don't think I've made it over to this thread yet.  I'm a gothic romance author under my name with a bestselling novella out right now (top 100 for gothic romance) and erotic romance under pen names. I just wanted to say "hi" and that I'm enjoying reading the thread. I've self pubbed under my pen just recently and am going in that direction with my Lisa Greer titles, at least some of them, in the future.

Best
~Lisa
www.lisalgreer.com
Facebook: LisaGreer


----------



## Chicki

Thanks so much, everyone!

If you want to vote for me, you can do so here: http://sormag.blogspot.com/2011/09/sormags-readers-choice-awards-2011.html

*Chicki Brown*Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Miriam Minger

RIPPED APART, my five-star romantic thriller, is featured today at Daily Cheap Reads! Paula does a wonderful job with this site so check it out for lots of info on great bargain reads.

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/09/19/ripped-apart-a-thriller-by-miriam-minger-2-99/

Miriam Minger

P.S. Congrats, Chicki!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

lisalgreer said:


> Hi, all! I don't think I've made it over to this thread yet.  I'm a gothic romance author under my name with a bestselling novella out right now (top 100 for gothic romance) and erotic romance under pen names. I just wanted to say "hi" and that I'm enjoying reading the thread. I've self pubbed under my pen just recently and am going in that direction with my Lisa Greer titles, at least some of them, in the future.
> 
> Best
> ~Lisa
> www.lisalgreer.com
> Facebook: LisaGreer


Hi! I write gothic too. We should connect and do some cross promotion. If you are interested email me [email protected]

Love your cover.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey girls--

Just checking in from a Panera in St. Louis, seeing what ya'll are up to and WOW--so much popping. Congrats on all the good news and welcome to the new faces--some from the "traditional" pub world. Despite all the doom & gloom in the world, things are happening here!

I'm mostly playing "Nina" for two weeks and totally loving it. Despite that, books sold without any marketing efforts on my part. Come October, I'll be beating the "Hope for the Holidays" drum.

We're over 50,000 reads on this thread now!

Keep up the good work!

Dana


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I would really like to network with other authors with similar books to mine.  I believe it could be beneficial for all of us.

If your books are:
Gothic Romance
Time Travel Romance
Paranormal Romance
Romantic Suspense

I'd love for you to email me if you would be interested in doing some cross promotions. 

It would be hard for me to do much in the erotica dept. since most of my books are very tame by comparison and it's not my audience.  

My email is [email protected]


----------



## mia dymond

WOW!!! I was SO looking for something like this. Thanks for the opportunity to promote! My name is Mia Dymond and I currently have two contemporary romance novels published:

The first, Leather, Lace and Rock-N-Roll is available at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/87362 and is a free dowload.

The second, Outspoken Angel, is available at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/90312 and is priced at $1.99.

I really value input from my readers, so if you dowload one of my novels, please be sure to create am account on Smashwords and leave me a review.

I am so looking forward to continuing in this group. Thanks so much for the opportunity.

BTW .... How did you all put your book covers in your signature or message?


----------



## Lorhainne Eckhart

I'm new to this forum.

I'd like to share my new release, The Choice. A Romantic Mystical Suspense.
_What would you do for someone you love?_


Lorhainne Eckhart
www.LorhainneEckhart.com
The Choice, available June, 2011
What would you do for someone you love?

Goodreads

Twitter

Facebook


----------



## marielamba

Good morning fellow romance folk!

I just found out that my YA novel OVER MY HEAD is featured today on Indiesnippets http://bit.ly/rkxkBi

If you don't know this site, you should! They feature 200 word snippets of Indie books...

OVER MY HEAD is about a high school girl searching for love in all the wrong places, and who finds her heart stolen by one dazzling older lifeguard. 

Please check out my snippet and comment there on it if you can. It'd mean a lot to me! 

Marie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

mia dymond said:


> WOW!!! I was SO looking for something like this. Thanks for the opportunity to promote! My name is Mia Dymond and I currently have two contemporary romance novels published:
> 
> The first, Leather, Lace and Rock-N-Roll is available at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/87362 and is a free dowload.
> 
> The second, Outspoken Angel, is available at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/90312 and is priced at $1.99.
> 
> I really value input from my readers, so if you dowload one of my novels, please be sure to create am account on Smashwords and leave me a review.
> 
> I am so looking forward to continuing in this group. Thanks so much for the opportunity.
> 
> BTW .... How did you all put your book covers in your signature or message?


Hi Mia and welcome. Congratulations on your books.


----------



## Catherine Bybee

NEW QUESTION - I'm not ready to go live yet with Wife by Wednesday but when I upload the cover of the book on the Kindle site, it looks blurry - its 800x1200 with I think 96 DPI - *whispers* The same pic looks fine on PubIt. What cover size do you use for the thumbnail image for Amazon's website?


----------



## Chicki

Does anyone know if there's a gifting option on Nook like Amazon has for Kindle?

I'm running a contest, and someone on Facebook asked about it.

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Just curious. Are there more readers or authors who follow this thread? It seems like it's been a around for a long time.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tammie, yes it appears to have been around a long time.  And still "popping."  Glad I stumbled on it.  This is a riot - it does look like a girl's thread!


----------



## Iowagirl

Catherine Bybee said:


> NEW QUESTION - I'm not ready to go live yet with Wife by Wednesday but when I upload the cover of the book on the Kindle site, it looks blurry - its 800x1200 with I think 96 DPI - *whispers* The same pic looks fine on PubIt. What cover size do you use for the thumbnail image for Amazon's website?


Catherine,

Don't fret. It *will* look blurry (mine did) but it will be fine when the book goes live. However, I think 72 dpi is the preferred size so you might want to adjust a little. I think I also remember 600x800 being the ideal dimensions. If you do a quick google search the info will probably come up.

Good luck,

Tracey


----------



## Borislava Borissova

"it does look like a girl's thread!"

Yes, that is my impression coming here for third week. I wonder where are male authors and male readers ))))))


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Catherine Bybee said:


> NEW QUESTION - I'm not ready to go live yet with Wife by Wednesday but when I upload the cover of the book on the Kindle site, it looks blurry - its 800x1200 with I think 96 DPI - *whispers* The same pic looks fine on PubIt. What cover size do you use for the thumbnail image for Amazon's website?


Wish I could help, but I did want to say I really like your WIFE BY WEDNESDAY cover... I'm a real cover junkie...LOL..


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey girls--
> 
> Just checking in from a Panera in St. Louis, seeing what ya'll are up to and WOW--so much popping. Congrats on all the good news and welcome to the new faces--some from the "traditional" pub world. Despite all the doom & gloom in the world, things are happening here!
> 
> I'm mostly playing "Nina" for two weeks and totally loving it. Despite that, books sold without any marketing efforts on my part. Come October, I'll be beating the "Hope for the Holidays" drum.
> 
> We're over 50,000 reads on this thread now!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Dana


Wow! Congratulations on the fantastic success of this thread!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

LorhainneEckhart said:


> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I'd like to share my new release, The Choice. A Romantic Mystical Suspense.
> _What would you do for someone you love?_
> 
> 
> Lorhainne Eckhart
> www.LorhainneEckhart.com
> The Choice, available June, 2011
> What would you do for someone you love?
> 
> Goodreads
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Facebook


Lorhainne, Congratulations and lots of success for your new book!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

marielamba said:


> Good morning fellow romance folk!
> 
> I just found out that my YA novel OVER MY HEAD is featured today on Indiesnippets http://bit.ly/rkxkBi
> 
> If you don't know this site, you should! They feature 200 word snippets of Indie books...
> 
> OVER MY HEAD is about a high school girl searching for love in all the wrong places, and who finds her heart stolen by one dazzling older lifeguard.
> 
> Please check out my snippet and comment there on it if you can. It'd mean a lot to me!
> 
> Marie


Congratulations! Nice to "cyber meet" you.


----------



## Catherine Bybee

Iowagirl said:


> Catherine,
> 
> Don't fret. It *will* look blurry (mine did) but it will be fine when the book goes live. However, I think 72 dpi is the preferred size so you might want to adjust a little. I think I also remember 600x800 being the ideal dimensions. If you do a quick google search the info will probably come up.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Tracey


Thanks, Tracey. I was stressing over it. Don't want a blurry picture to delay my release. I wish there was a way for me to list it on Amazon but not let it go live right away. That way I can link to the page on blogs and such. *sigh*


----------



## Catherine Bybee

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Wish I could help, but I did want to say I really like your WIFE BY WEDNESDAY cover... I'm a real cover junkie...LOL..


Thanks, Tammie ~ I love the cover, too. Tracey answererd my question above.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I haven't had time to stop here much because my internet time was spent dealing with eBay for a delivery that never happened. But I have caught up with all the posts and want to say congrats for all the successes and welcome to all the newcomers. And, yes, I like your cover too, Catherine.

Now, if anyone has time after their web wanderings, I have an interview up today at Dames of Dialogue. Would love it if you'd take a peek. Thanks. Here's the link: http://bit.ly/nJQHuR

Joyce


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tomorrow is officially Autumn! My favorite time of the year (well, with Spring) and a great time to fill up your e-readers with fun reads. Three of my award-winning historical romances are on sale for 99 cents just for you...TWIN PASSIONS, WILD ANGEL, and SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT. Enjoy!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Miriam Minger


----------



## I love books

Welcome to all the newcomers!

@ Miriam: Autumn is my favorite time of the year, too. I must check out your historical romances. I'm always looking for fun reads for my Kindle. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the last few hours of summer (smile). I just thought I'd share this blurb from a review I received today. It really bought tears of joy to my eyes. It is sooo sweet.

*"For me, [An Unexpected Bride by Shadonna Richards] was one of those books you cuddle up with on a stormy day, with your favorite beverage in your favorite chair, and just get lost in the story. It went quickly, and I found it a lighthearted and enjoyable read. I was snickering more than once and had to laugh at the grandfather's enthusiasm&#8230;This sweet and humorous romance is sure to keep you entertained as well as have you giggling. "

-TWEEZLEREADS.BLOGSPOT.COM*

I'm also on tour right now and giving away free copies of An Unexpected Bride so please feel free to hop on board to one of the blog stops. Today I'm on www.tweezlereads.blogspot.com

Thanks to everyone for your love and support and congrats to everyone on their good news!

Shadonna


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Chicki said:


> Thanks so much, everyone!
> 
> If you want to vote for me, you can do so here: http://sormag.blogspot.com/2011/09/sormags-readers-choice-awards-2011.html


Congrats, Chicki, and I definitely voted for you!

Glad to see everyone is doing well and all. My sales have been great this month and I'm very appreciative to all the wonderful readers!  I'm just plugging away on the new novel and just updated my website.

Best all,
Tiph


----------



## lisalgreer

My gothic romance/Gothic novel review blog is having our Gothicked Halloween Giveaways and Contests starting now! Our first giveaway is of Tammie Clarke Gibbs' bestelling gothic romance/time travel work, _Island of Secrets_. I hope you'll join us this month! There will be lots of other giveaways in e-book and print format. The address for the Gothicked Blog is in my signature.

~Lisa


----------



## JennaAnderson

I've been trying to stay away from the boards because I want to lower my TBR list on my Kindle. UGH. So many great books to read. I have 17 pages of books on my K2, not counting the archives. I don't use collections and am determined to get it down to 13 pages. Ha! Yeah, right.

I am looking for a few author friends who might be willing to swap blog posts. I have something I would like promoted on Oct 10th or 11th. I'd be happy to blog about one of your events, giveaways, or new releases in exchange. Send me a private message if you are interested and I can send you the details. It's a book promo/giveaway in honor of my birthday. {EEEK} I have a sample post written already so you can copy or tweak. Should be easy peasy for you.



~ Jenna


----------



## Chicki

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Congrats, Chicki, and I definitely voted for you!


Thanks so much, Tiphanie! Glad to hear sales are going well. Please tweet something else about your book so I can retweet!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Chicki

JennaAnderson said:


> I have 17 pages of books on my K2, not counting the archives. I don't use collections and am determined to get it down to 13 pages. ~ Jenna


Seventeen pages? OMG! And I thought I was bad ...

Enjoy your reading, Jenna!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## djgross

Fall is my favorite time of the year as well!

My new romantic suspense, Prior Sins, is 99 cents

He hunts monstrous criminals

Psychologist and Oxford University Professor Hadrian Prior helps the British police catch violent criminals. Understanding the dark impulses that drive men to maim and kill comes easily to him. When he temporarily swaps teaching positions with a University of Michigan colleague, Hadrian assumes he'll be on a sabbatical from crime. Then a series of disturbing assaults occur on campus and the Ann Arbor police ask him to consult on the case. Pursuing a link between the perpetrator and ancient mythology leads Hadrian to Sarah Roth. His reaction to her challenges his long held assumption that emotional intimacy is beyond him.

She believes she's a monster

University of Michigan Classics Professor Sarah Roth dreams of blood and death. Her mother warned her to never share her dreams or she'd be locked away. Sarah pours her passion into teaching as a relationship is out of reach. When Hadrian approaches her for information, she is shocked by her attraction to him. Hadrian is dangerous to her but the demons inside her like to live dangerously. As Sarah struggles to keep her distance from Hadrian, her dreams become more vivid and violent.

The real monster is hunting her

Someone on campus is secretly obsessed with Sarah. He is recreating the Labors of Hercules, violent feats of power and strength, to prove worthy of her love. Once he's completed his quest, Sarah will be his forever.

Have a great weekend!

DJ


----------



## mamiller

Looks good, DJ!

Hi all. Up until two days ago, I was perhaps the only woman on the planet without a crock pot. I just never got around to getting one. Now I have one and I need your help! If you have any great crock pot recipes to share..._please_ stop by!  You have a chance to win a copy of ENDLESS NIGHT and get a picture of your recipe posted on my site. Of course it will have been cooked by me, so it may not resemble yours. LOL

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2011/09/crock-pot-delights-enter-to-win-free.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## JaneGoodger

My indie book, If I Wait For You, has really given me greater respect for indie authors--many of whom are outselling me even though I've also been traditionally published! It's an amazing world and it gives authors such power. Connie Brockway is about to publish her first indie book, so I think it's a trend that's going to continue. I have so many proposals that were shot down because they weren't "quite right." I plan to write them all and get them published, my way and on my terms (unless, of course, someone offers me a million dollar contract  ).

Here's the plug: If I Wait For You was written several years ago, but my editor passed on it because the hero is a whaling captain. She didn't think anyone would fall in love with him. So, I put aside one of my favorite books for years until recently. Now, it's the official pre-quel to Gifts From The Sea, which did get published. If it hadn't been for Kindle, If I Wait For You would have languished forever, unread and unloved.

I think this is a wonderful and exciting time to be a writer!


----------



## I love books

JaneGoodger said:


> If it hadn't been for Kindle, If I Wait For You would have languished forever, unread and unloved.
> 
> I think this is a wonderful and exciting time to be a writer!


So true, Jane!  Welcome to the Kindle club. There's a lot of love here on the Kindleboards.  Wishing you and everybody here great success with your awesome romance novels!


----------



## lisalgreer

I think a whaling captain hero sounds great, Jane. Yay for self publishing. I'm still at early stages in a pen name with it, but it does give one freedom.

~Lisa


----------



## 48209

JaneGoodger said:


> My indie book, If I Wait For You, has really given me greater respect for indie authors--many of whom are outselling me even though I've also been traditionally published! It's an amazing world and it gives authors such power. I think this is a wonderful and exciting time to be a writer!


Amen Jane and GOOD FOR YOU!!! 

Good luck


----------



## JMJeffries

My writing partner and I have written 60 pages in the last 10 days of our new release, Protecting Lulu.  The story is flowing and I'm delighted.  I hope we can continue being prolific  through the next couple weeks.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Went to a Texas rodeo last night at a county fair--with real cowboys and cowgirls.    Never seen so many rhinestones in my life.  Maybe it's time to write a sexy western short story or two.  Think there's still a market for cowboys?

Miriam Minger


----------



## 48209

Hi Ladies 

My book is up at The Reader's Guide - If you haven't taken a look at the site, you totally should. It's very clean looking. Great look. Also, they shouw your review bar from amazon right there on the page. It's worth looking into as they grow:

[URL=http://www.thereadersguide.com/]http://www.thereadersguide.com/?p=1509[/url]


----------



## ashleyjbarnard

Hi, everybody! Just wanted to let you know my Victorian romance, IN BYRON'S SHADOW, is now only .99 cents on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/In-Byrons-Shadow-ebook/dp/B005208KGY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306336316&sr=8-1

Here's a blurb:
At the age of twenty-one, Nicholas Price has the world at his feet. He has just graduated from Oxford, he is heir to his father's title and fortune, and he is about to meet Ada Byron, the daughter of his idol Lord Byron. His life falls apart, however, when an attempted elopement with Ada ends in disaster, resulting in his disinheritance. Destitute, he takes up residency in his mother's country estate, which is on the brink of ruin.

Ten years later, now a cynical misanthrope, Nicholas receives a visit from Catherine O'Reilly. Catherine once assisted Nicholas in obtaining access to Ada, and as she has also been cast out by her father, she has come to Nicholas for shelter. Catherine has been raped and is pregnant, but refuses to name her rapist. Nicholas agrees to take her on as a maid, but focuses all of his attention on winning Ada back. It is his eccentric brother James who can see through the submissive servant to the fiery, passionate woman within.

When more encounters with Ada end badly, it is Catherine who opens Nicholas's eyes to see how far he has taken his obsession with Byron. It is also she who helps him nurture his poetry, and to see the blessings around him in spite of his financial ruin. Soon Nicholas cannot resist falling into a love triangle involving Catherine and James, all of them unaware that the secret Catherine is harboring is about to shatter the fragile world Nicholas has managed to forge.

Thanks for checking it out!

Ashley J. Barnard
www.ashleyjbarnard.com


----------



## Catherine Bybee

I completely agree with you... it's a wonderful, exciting and liberating time to be a writer. Talk about open doors! We don't even have to knock on them now.



JaneGoodger said:


> My indie book, If I Wait For You, has really given me greater respect for indie authors--many of whom are outselling me even though I've also been traditionally published! It's an amazing world and it gives authors such power. Connie Brockway is about to publish her first indie book, so I think it's a trend that's going to continue. I have so many proposals that were shot down because they weren't "quite right." I plan to write them all and get them published, my way and on my terms (unless, of course, someone offers me a million dollar contract ).
> 
> Here's the plug: If I Wait For You was written several years ago, but my editor passed on it because the hero is a whaling captain. She didn't think anyone would fall in love with him. So, I put aside one of my favorite books for years until recently. Now, it's the official pre-quel to Gifts From The Sea, which did get published. If it hadn't been for Kindle, If I Wait For You would have languished forever, unread and unloved.
> 
> I think this is a wonderful and exciting time to be a writer!
> 
> I completely agree with you... it's a wonderful, exciting and liberating time to be a writer. Talk about open doors! We don't even have to knock on them now.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hmm, no responses on my cowboy question...but hey, VIKINGS are always popular! 

In my award-winning historical romance TWIN PASSIONS, Anora and her twin sister Gwendolyn have been abducted by Vikings making their way home to Norway. Will Anora ever see her Saxon lover Wulfgar again?



Only 99 cents on Kindle!

Miriam Minger


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Miriam, I sure hope there's still room for rugged, sexy cowboys because I've got one online right now. Sweetwater Springs(US) is a Historical Romance based in Montana where Katie meets Tyler.

"In the spring of 1900, Katie O'Hare returns to Sweetwater Springs ten years after being orphaned by a murderous act that left her with nothing but an old pocket watch and scattered memories. Reluctantly she begins to fall for Tyler Reynolds, a rugged young cowboy with a troubled past. As their romance deepens, they find themselves tragically connected to a secret that puts their love and their lives in danger. "

Of course, Tyler doesn't wear rhinestones.

Available on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords for $0.99.


----------



## Miriam Minger

alextaylorwolfe said:


> Miriam, I sure hope there's still room for rugged, sexy cowboys because I've got one online right now. Sweetwater Springs(US) is a Historical Romance based in Montana where Katie meets Tyler.
> 
> Available on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords for $0.99.


Sweetwater Springs sounds wonderful, Alex! Yeah for sexy cowboys! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi to the many newbies!  Glad you've found us here.  

For those of you who've made trailers, can you tell me if you think I'm giving away too much here?  (this isn't the book description btw, it's the script for my trailer for my first novel I'll be releasing this week, just wanted to be clear.)  Thanks for any input!


She’s got what he wants….a ride out of town—and fast.  Kate Riley doesn’t know what this sexy stranger’s doing in sleepy Willowdale, North Carolina, but it doesn’t matter.  He’s offering $500 and she needs the cash.  Turns out, he’s not just a hot guy looking for a ride—he’s a real monster.  T-Rex, as the press has dubbed Teague Reynolds, Hollywood’s baddest bachelor.  And the absolute worst kind of guy for Kate—the triple fudge brownie sundae of men: hot, irresistible and gone before you know it.  When the paparazzi track them down together, he’s desperate to keep them from learning the secret that brought him to town.  So he makes Kate an offer she can’t refuse—pose as his girlfriend for the summer.  That’ll be a good excuse for why he’s in nowhere North Carolina.  With $20,000 on the table Kate reluctantly agrees and jets off for some very hot fun in the sun.  Soon enough, the only thing harder than fooling the press they’re in love, is fooling each other they’re not. But does a relationship based on a lie stand a chance?  No Foolin', by Lisa Scott.


----------



## SusanSizemore

I've put CAPTURED INNOCENCE, one of my historical romances for sale for $.99 through the month of October. Princess heroine is kidnapped by the hero, a sexy, charming thief and spy!


----------



## DDScott

Wavin' atchya, Indie Romance Authors (and Readers too)!

Today, on my grog - The WG2E - we're announcing...

*The WG2E All-For-Indies Anthologies

which will be coming in 2012*

If you're an Indie Epub Author, we want YOU!!!

_*Here's the scoop on how y'all can sign-up to be part of these anthologies...*_

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/self-published-author-unite-in-anthologies-on-wg2e

And wow, are you Indie Romance Readers in for a bunch of anthology treats in 2012!!!

With themed-collections like Martini Madness, Va-Va-Voom Valentines, and Summer Flings, y'all are in for tons of superfab fun!!!


----------



## Artemis Hunt

My new paranormal romance is on sale at 99 cents! And I want to thank Shadonna for her great advice and help because I'm a doofus at promoting romances!



*Abby Watson is about to move in with the man of her dreams. Too bad the body she wears isn't hers. *

Abby Watson's life is an airtight box of a dead-end job, a skinflint boss, and a best 'frenemy' who thinks Abby has the fashion sense of a tubeworm. When a lab experiment at work blows up in Abby's face, she develops the ability to jump into other people's bodies. Suddenly it's goodbye frump, hellooooo . . . anyBODY gorgeous.

Abby's leaping into the bodies of heiresses, her best 'frenemy', anyone who has ever been mean to her in high school, her scrooge boss, and even the President of the United States (!).

When a chance encounter with the Ferrari of her childhood idol -- stunning movie A-lister, Jake Carradoc -- leaves one of her beautiful bodies in the hospital, Abby feigns amnesia . . . then a spot in Jake's home as his indefinite 'houseguest'.

But Abby's real body is dying in her soul's absence. What must she do to get and keep Jake, the only man she's ever loved with all of somebody else's heart?


----------



## marielamba

Hi fellow Indie Romance authors!

Yeah, indie publishing is truly the wave of the future. I'm so excited to say that last night I was featured on NPR's Philly station WHYY, interviewed by Dave Heller of Newsworks Tonight about my romantic YA novels WHAT I MEANT... and OVER MY HEAD, the indie short story anthology I'm in called LIAR LIAR, and my upcoming paranormal YA romance DRAWN.

Most importantly, I got air time to talk about independent publishing, the quality of the work, the excitement about this growing area, where readers can find indie books, and who will benefit from this growing trend in publishing: everyone!

If you want to hear the interview, you can click here: http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/art-entertainment-sports/item/27468-philadelphia-author-marie-lamba-on-lying-for-a-living

Exciting times!


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

@marielamba - Congrats on the radio interview.  I'll see if I can find some time to go listen to it.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Not sure if this site was mentioned here before, but Digital Book Today has a side panel featuring your book for a week. They have some requirements, but you get free advertising. My book is up until next Wednesday. Check it out and see if you qualify. Link is here: http://digitalbooktoday.com/.

Joyce


----------



## CJArcher

marielamba said:


> Hi fellow Indie Romance authors!
> 
> Yeah, indie publishing is truly the wave of the future. I'm so excited to say that last night I was featured on NPR's Philly station WHYY, interviewed by Dave Heller of Newsworks Tonight about my romantic YA novels WHAT I MEANT... and OVER MY HEAD, the indie short story anthology I'm in called LIAR LIAR, and my upcoming paranormal YA romance DRAWN.
> 
> Most importantly, I got air time to talk about independent publishing, the quality of the work, the excitement about this growing area, where readers can find indie books, and who will benefit from this growing trend in publishing: everyone!
> 
> If you want to hear the interview, you can click here: http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/art-entertainment-sports/item/27468-philadelphia-author-marie-lamba-on-lying-for-a-living
> 
> Exciting times!


Very exciting! Well done on the interview, Marie. Great to get some air time to promote.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

marielamba said:


> Hi fellow Indie Romance authors!
> 
> Yeah, indie publishing is truly the wave of the future. I'm so excited to say that last night I was featured on NPR's Philly station WHYY, interviewed by Dave Heller of Newsworks Tonight about my romantic YA novels WHAT I MEANT... and OVER MY HEAD, the indie short story anthology I'm in called LIAR LIAR, and my upcoming paranormal YA romance DRAWN.
> 
> Most importantly, I got air time to talk about independent publishing, the quality of the work, the excitement about this growing area, where readers can find indie books, and who will benefit from this growing trend in publishing: everyone!
> 
> If you want to hear the interview, you can click here: http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/art-entertainment-sports/item/27468-philadelphia-author-marie-lamba-on-lying-for-a-living
> 
> Exciting times!


Wow! Thats great! Congratulations on the interview.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Not sure if this site was mentioned here before, but Digital Book Today has a side panel featuring your book for a week. They have some requirements, but you get free advertising. My book is up until next Wednesday. Check it out and see if you qualify. Link is here: http://digitalbooktoday.com/.
> 
> Joyce


Thanks Joyce. Great Opportunity!


----------



## CJArcher

Hi folks. I have to share a wonderful review I received from The Romance Reviews for A Secret Desire. The reviewer gave it 5 stars and a Top Pick, and her review brought tears to my eyes with the lovely things she had to say. http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=3548


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Want more romance?

Enchanted Heart $2.99 and you'll fall in love all over again!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FB45KK

Catch a Shooting Star .99 cents--cheaper than the Dollar store but finding real romance is priceless
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004APA3K8


----------



## Susan Alison

Hi - thank you for the opportunity - I'm never too sure where it's okay to mention my book, so I tend not to do it at all... (which is a bit feeble, I know)

As much as anything else, though, I want to mention it in order to thank all the fab readers who have helped my book get where it is (on Amazon UK - it's not really anywhere on Amazon US - although, thankfully, it's at least now in five figures and not six. heh)

This is my first book out there in the real world and my first Kindle venture and my first fab review and my first, uh, not-so fab review, and it's all so new to me it still feels surreal. And when no one's looking I still leap around shrieking (and frightening Jeff-Dog). So:

Thank you all so much!!!

Amazon US for $1.57 http://www.amazon.com/White-Lies-Custard-Creams-ebook/dp/B0053D0B8A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317559696&sr=1-1
Amazon UK for 97p http://www.amazon.co.uk/White-Lies-Custard-Creams-ebook/dp/B0053D0B8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1308213521&sr=1-1


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

I'm back from the hinterlands and two weeks of total Internet deprivation. I'll catch up later here, but I thought I should share this promotion opportunity that came through my email from Romance Junkies. They are a yahoo group that has been around a long time and has many members. Here it is:

*If interested send an email to [email protected] romancejunkies .com with Halloween Giveaway in the subject line::::

Permission to pass onto anyone you think might be interested ;-)

Authors do you have a story want to giveaway for Halloween?

I will be doing some giveaways the week before Halloween in the Readers loop. If you have a Paranormal/Horror/Spooky story you would like to giveaway then please send me the following info:

Author Name:
Author Website/Blog/Twitter/Facebook - basically all your internet or social stuff you want to share with readers.
Book title/Genre/Length/Format (it can be in either ebook or print book format)
Blurb about book -must be pg13 - the blurb not the book ;-) 
Link to Excerpt & Link where to buy
Also let us know if you have any fun Halloween recipes/Halloween Websites/or Halloween activities you would like to share

::::
I still have some slots left on a special I have going on.
There are 2 of these specials available:

Half Price on a Year's worth of RJ Main Page Cover Ads

First available slots start in November. If interested - email [email protected] romance Junkies .com for pricing and details.*

Love you muchly!
Dana


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Congrats on your great review, CJ. Much luck with your book.

And, Susan, good going for you. I guess you showed 'em.

As for my news, I have a promo op for anyone interested. Where Dreams are Born is the Piggy Pick over at Cheap E-Reads. Link here: http://bit.ly/pPuB89.

Check it out if you have time, and submit your book to be featured.

Joyce


----------



## Pamela

I wanted to share this because I just got a review from THE KINDLE REVIEW - The Necromancer is a paranormal, but it does have a very necessary and wonderful romance.

*Awesome Paranormal, A Must Read*, October 1, 2011 
By The Kindle Book Review 
I would like to say that I really enjoyed this book. I was so into the story that I couldn't put it down. The main character, Michelle, went through a trauma that many people couldn't live through. She didn't let that stop her and she became stronger, even though she faced many obstacles.

Her best friend Heather helped her when she was down. Omar was someone that you wanted to see something bad happen to because of the way he used women and his ego. You felt sorry for the women he used even though they were doing things wrong. I would really love to meet a man like Rob. He's the right man for a strong woman like Michelle.

This book had some comedy, love, and suspense. I would read it again. Great author and I can't wait to read more from her in the future. - Crystal Newman, from The Kindle Book Review


----------



## AithneJarretta

Thanks Dana for starting this loop. I'm with Susan Alison when it comes to promo.

The paranormal that I write is a little different. So that's the direction for me. It's actually all about sharing.

Recently, I did a post at Goddess Fish and used the comment section like an interview.

Here's just one perspective Readers will find in my paranormals. The comment comes from a Reader's statement that she loves shape shifters.

The hero in CONCENTRIC CIRCLES influenced this response.

_Once upon a time I met a shapeshifter.  When we first crossed paths he was rather young. However, he intrigued me. So I decided to get to know him better... One day he turned around and I realized he had grown up.

With awesome blue eyes, soft dimples and an ornery spirit he gave me his sexiest grin and transformed. At first I was a little surprised, but then realized with his magical ability he could blend into his surroundings.

This was a powerful aspect of his character. A hero can be hidden in plain sight. After all, that's what pouncing is for...right?
_

Concentric Circles has gone through some changes because I gained my rights back from a publisher. Just being able to share it with Readers is the next big adventure in my life.

Thanks for that opportunity.

~ Aithne


----------



## anne_holly

I'm having a release celebration on my blog for my new Halloween book, Like Magic!

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/10/oct-3-like-magic-hits-e-shelves-today.html

Blog comments make my little heart go pitter patter. *puppydog eyes*


----------



## Jena H

Hi, all.  I've seen some good advice on this board, although I can't say I'm eager to get on the Twitter bandwagon.  But I'm certainly trying all other marketing/promotional methods I can think of to get the word out about my book.

It's a contemporary romance... although it's not quite a traditional romance.  Or should I say "this is not your mother's romance novel."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Life isn't like a romance novel."

For Jenna Lansing, meeting the star of her favorite TV drama was a strange fluke, as well as a thrill. When Kinsey Sutton tells her he’d like to continue seeing her, that was icing on the cake. But there’s one big problem with this budding relationship: geography.

He’s west coast, she’s east coast. Spending time together is no easy task. And lesser problems are myriad: he’s an LA actor with a crazy schedule, she’s a suburban soccer-mom who keeps regular family hours. Not to mention the difference in their love lives… One’s a Hollywood player and other a divorced single mother--a recipe for certain disaster. What’s the likelihood of this mismatched pair having a “happily ever after”? Their feelings for each other are not the issue. It’s everything else that threatens to get in the way.

"Nobody's Perfect"  ....  $0.99

(P.S. don't let the author name Dana Hayes fool you.  We'll hear more about Dana in the next few months..... )


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the promo info, Dana!

Miriam Minger


----------



## NikeChillemi

Thx for the ability to promote.

My debut novel is a historical romantic suspense (arson/murder, action, and a love story) set at the end of WWII on the Great South Bay of Long Island, NY. A war hero turns his Harley around when he hears the heroine's cry for help. Her mentor and employer is trapped in a burning fabric shop. He fights the blaze and gets the woman out, but she later dies. The heroine is falling for him, but some in town don't trust him as he's the new guy in town...whild somebody's trying to frame him for setting the fire.

Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Sanctuary-Point-Book-One-ebook/dp/B0050PJSTY/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317782608&sr=1-1


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

CJArcher said:


> Hi folks. I have to share a wonderful review I received from The Romance Reviews for A Secret Desire. The reviewer gave it 5 stars and a Top Pick, and her review brought tears to my eyes with the lovely things she had to say. http://www.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=3548


Awesome! Congrats, CJ, I know how you feel. It's so amazing to get a great review. I'm happy for you.

Hi Dana! Thanks for posting.

Pam, congrats on your great review too.

All the best,

Tiph


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Hi everyone! I'm gearing up to release my debut novel, _The Calling_, on October 19th. I know, right smack dab in the middle of an Amazon sale, but what can I do. Anyway, I'm proud to announce that my first blog interview has been posted. http://ragesexandteddybears.blogspot.com/2011/10/giveaway-and-author-interview-with.html Yee haw! In about two more weeks, I'll be able to talk shop with everyone. I'm very excited. The interview also includes a giveaway if any of you read paranormal romance. Thanks for letting me gush for a moment!


----------



## Tara Maya

Ashley Lynn Willis said:


> Hi everyone! I'm gearing up to release my debut novel, _The Calling_, on October 19th. I know, right smack dab in the middle of an Amazon sale, but what can I do. Anyway, I'm proud to announce that my first blog interview has been posted. http://ragesexandteddybears.blogspot.com/2011/10/giveaway-and-author-interview-with.html Yee haw! In about two more weeks, I'll be able to talk shop with everyone. I'm very excited. The interview also includes a giveaway if any of you read paranormal romance. Thanks for letting me gush for a moment!


Your cover looks awesome. Good luck!


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

Thanks Tara! I wish I could take even a small amount of credit for how it turned out, but my cover artist, Glendon, came up with the entire idea and executed it perfectly. I don't know what I would have done without him.


----------



## CJArcher

Good luck, Ashley! It's exciting and nerve-wracking waiting for that first book to come out.  Love the cover too, btw.

Welcome to all the newbies. There seems to be so many on this loop lately, I can't keep up!


----------



## Catherine Bybee

My 10 title and 1st Indie book is live today! I'm excited in a crazy way... Like a kid driving a car for the first time... ya know?


----------



## AithneJarretta

Catherine Bybee said:


> My 10 title and 1st Indie book is live today! I'm excited in a crazy way... Like a kid driving a car for the first time... ya know?


So cool to see you here, Catherine! I hope Wife by Wednesday does wonderfully.

Good Luck 

~ Aithne


----------



## Catherine Bybee

I hope so, too, Aithne.



AithneJarretta said:


> So cool to see you here, Catherine! I hope Wife by Wednesday does wonderfully.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ~ Aithne


----------



## ketadiablo

On Kindle - $2.99 (full-length novel) http://amzn.to/oqrFvd










*Land of Falling Stars*
Keta Diablo
Erotic Romance - Civil War

*About Land of Falling Stars:*
After her parents die in a fire, Sophia Whitfield struggles to save her beloved home, Arbor Rose. The Civil War has devastated the South, and another blue coat has come to steal her meager possessions. Before the hated enemy inflicts his destruction, she shoots him. And soon discovers the soldier is Gavin, the champion of her childhood.
Gavin's dark secret lurks in Sophia's future. When she discovers the truth, she's torn between a burning hunger for the man she truly loves and loyalty to Jesse, their childhood friend. The despicable acts of war have changed everything Sophia and Gavin once cherished. Yet somewhere deep in their hearts, the mystical Land of Falling Stars still exists.

*Snippets of Reviews:*

"Hot sex, tension, love & hate, right & wrong, danger, secrets, & a wolfhound. Land of Falling Stars." 4.5 Stars

"This is the story of a Southern lady and a Yankee soldier who face the aftermath of the War Between the States. Any historical, erotic, romance reader will enjoy this fast paced, action-packed story where the hero and heroine not only enjoy each other but have a love-hate relationship with banter and wit. A MUST READ. Recommend to anyone who loves historical and erotic romance." 4.5 Stars My Book Addiction & More.

"This is one steamy hot erotic historical ebook that I devoured as soon as I got a couple of pages in...I recommend that all erotic romance readers go out and buy this ebook. It's a keeper." -Talk About My Favorite Authors (Five Stars)

"Keta Diablo has woven a tale set in Civil War times that is truly engaging." --The Girls on Books Blog (4 "martinis")

"I thoroughly enjoyed Land of Falling Stars, and hope to read more of the people of Arbor Rose and Fredericksburg." --Whipped Cream Erotic Romance Reviews (4.5 "cherries")
"If you enjoy passion and emotion in your romance, Land of Falling Stars is one you won't want to miss! --Jennifer's Random Musings (4.5 stars)
"A story that has the ups and downs of a roller coaster and keeps the reader hanging on with bated breath, Land of Falling Stars is captivating. The author has a great knack for weaving words together to bring a vivid picture to the reader's mind." --Bookwenches (4.5 stars)

Crave More Romance says: "If you haven't read Keta Diablo you haven't lived!"
Night Owl Romance says: Diablo has penned a beautiful, haunting love story full of passion, deception, and danger that will leave you breathless and longing for more! (Five Stars)*

* * *
MARK YOUR CALENDAR!
Don't miss the blog tour (see LOGO above) Nine bloggers, prize at every blog. HERE BEGINNING OCTOBER 14th: http://thebookishsnob.blogspot.com/

Follow Keta's Romance Blog if you'd like to know more about her books! http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com

Have a great week everyone!**
















*


----------



## chelle68

I can't tell you happy I am to have found this thread! My name's Michelle, and I'm new here, so still finding my way around but, as an indie romance author (I write contemporary romance of the glamorous and sexy variety, but I've also dabbled in "chick-lit" with my book 'Too Much Trouble in Paradise'), finding this place has really made me smile! Just to have a place where I can chat with other romance authors - and readers, the most important people, after all; a place where I can finally ask some of those questions I've been dying to ask someone... anyway, it's good to be here! 

I'm going to have a good look around all the posts on this thread, especially those concerned with marketing, because I'm very new to all of this (I've been writing for years but have only just had the courage to put my books "out there", so to speak!) and the marketing and promotion side of things is something I'm finding really difficult to get into the swing of. But hopefully I can find some useful tips here. 

Anyway, if I could be so bold in my first post as to give a little plug to one of my books, because for the month of October I'm offering all 3 of my eBooks for just 99p/$0.99 to see if I can gain a few more readers.

*My debut novel, 'No Matter What', is a sexy saga, taking us through 20 years in the life of India Steven, an ordinary twenty-two year old northern English girl from an ordinary northern English city, until a chance meeting with Hollywood movie star Reece Brogan catapults her into a new and extraordinary life in Los Angeles - from legal secretary to movie star almost overnight, she can hardly believe how fast it all happens. But things are never quite what they seem, because one thing Reece hasn't been is completely honest. He hadn't intentionally gone looking for the perfect leading lady for his new movie; he had, however, intentionally gone looking for India&#8230;
'No Matter What' is a contemporary saga, beginning in 1991 and spanning almost twenty years in the life of India, and the main players around her - Charley Miles, India's best friend from England, but someone who harbours feelings of resentment towards a life she feels she deserves just as much as India, and whose attempts to get that life for herself result in circumstances nobody dared believe were possible; young and incredibly handsome movie star Kenny Ross, a man whose relationship with India is far more complicated than anything he's ever felt before; Hollywood hot-shot Michael Walsh, a well respected actor-turned-producer-and-director with a dangerous obsession that ultimately leads to a series of shocking events; and Reece Brogan, the man who gives India her wonderful new life, and a man who has a very good reason for doing so&#8230;
A story of love and betrayal, jealousy and obsession; hidden secrets and second chances, 'No Matter What' takes us on a rollercoaster of a ride through two decades and the lives of people who all came together through their link to one woman - India Steven. People who, due to circumstances thrown upon them - or just fuelled with a desperate need - will do anything - anything - it takes to get what, or who, they really want. No matter what&#8230;*


_*A sexy, roller-coaster of a ride - just 99p/$0.99!*_

http://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Matter-What-ebook/dp/B00537TKN8/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317893273&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/No-Matter-What-ebook/dp/B00537TKN8/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317893273&sr=1-3

It's had some great reviews from UK readers - which can all be found on the book's Amazon page - but none from the US as yet, although it has sold copies over there. Would be great to get some US reviews, but I'm finding that trying to get reviews is as hard as trying to promote the book!

Anyway, thanks for a great thread, and I suspect I may be here quite a lot! And if anyone wants to find out any more information about any of my books, this blog has everything from sample chapters to reviews. 
http://michellebethamindieauthor.blogspot.com/

Thanks again for creating a thread that allows us romance authors to do all of this.  Right, I'd better get back to working on the follow-up to this book...


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Catherine Bybee said:


> My 10 title and 1st Indie book is live today! I'm excited in a crazy way... Like a kid driving a car for the first time... ya know?


Congrats and good luck with your book!


----------



## TracySumner

Hello, all! I just located this thread and am glad to be a part. This is my first KindleBoards post, so no profile info yet. 

I'm a trad-published historical romance author going indie. And so excited! I actually haven't been this thrilled about publishing in years. Glad to have found you guys and looking forward to learning a lot. 

I'm currently having my backlist formatted and moving my website to Wordpress -- and writing new novel. It's a great time to publish. Indie rocks.

I don't want to post anything else yet until I read the rules, etc. 

Cheers!

Tracy


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey Gang!

I am back-in-the-saddle, so to speak after a glorious time with my darling grandson, Will. If you want to see pics of us friend me at Facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345

So much has popped up here, I can't keep up either, except maybe to say WELCOME to the previous post, Tracy. Welcome to Indie World!

I've been busy on a blog tour with the Indie Authors Unite group at Facebook. I highly recommend joining them. Lots of action there. Here is a link to my chat with Connie Barrett at her Creative Spark Blog

http://dragonfirethecreativespark.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-with-author-dana-taylor.html

I've also been hard at work updating my own blog, now called "Supernal Living with Dana Taylor". Check out my page featuring HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS

http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/202/

Love you muchly!
Dana Taylor


----------



## pentalpha

New from Pentalpha Publishing Edinburgh:

GARLANDS AND SHADOWS

Reluctant bridesmaid Maura Lindridge has more on her mind than her silly little sister Amy's wedding. Maura has taken a huge financial gamble by setting up as an artist in the picturesque village of Feorlish in the Scottish Highlands. Amy has got engaged to the wrong man and is trying to compensate by planning a lavish wedding. Fiercely independent Maura is so determined not to make Amy's mistake that she tries to ignore the attractions of Jaime de Salinas, the half Spanish hotelier in charge of her sister's reception.

 USA

GARLANDS AND SHADOWS UK


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi everyone--my Flirts! Collection is featured on ereadernews today for .99

I'd really appreciate it if you could like the post about the sale here. (That keeps it on the page longer)

http://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday

Thanks so much, and the sale's on for a few days if you've been wanting to check them out. Have a great evening!


----------



## Chicki

I won *Fiction Book of the Year  * and *New Author of the Year* on Shades of Romance Magazine! Many thanks to everyone that voted for me. http://bit.ly/rgijOT

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Lisa, some of your covers are charming.

Chicki, congrats, you should be proud.

Since I just put together a snippet from my romantic suspense book *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* (below), I thought I'd share:

Due to his conniving OR nurse, Doctor Danny was evicted from his rental apartment but the landlord let him back in to get his personal belongings:

Danny had worked up a sweat, so he unzipped his jacket and draped it near the phone. He leafed through the mail pile before dropping it into the box. He opened the Valley View and law firm letters. He should have opened them days ago. He now had more attorneys after him than the number of French style green beans in a sixteen ounce can.

Danny stood straight. Something triggered a curious thought. His leather burgundy case, it didn't seem right. What was it?

He darted a glance to the keeper of his endeared items, a sinking feeling welling up from his gut. He inched his hand over, put his palm on top, and pressed.

Danny's words came hesitantly, "Has anyone been in here before or after the apartment was re-keyed?"

"Just me. To evaluate for dog mischief, or owner damage. The place looked like you left me with no trouble. But still, don't expect that security deposit."

Danny discontinued listening to him. He was worried about someone else, not him. But first, he picked up Albert Einstein's book and Melissa's bracelet holder and opened the flap. It was as empty as a strewn red neck beer can.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Lisa Scott said:


> Hi everyone--my Flirts! Collection is featured on ereadernews today for .99
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could like the post about the sale here. (That keeps it on the page longer)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday
> 
> Thanks so much, and the sale's on for a few days if you've been wanting to check them out. Have a great evening!


 Lisa--Went in and gave a good word!

Chicki--TOTALLY AWESOME news! Congratulations!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey it's the weekend! Dr. Barbara had a great idea of sharing a snippet. We haven't done that in a while. Join in the fun! Here's my snippet from Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance

This from the "marry me" scene. Setting: Maddie's Kitchen. Phil has just asked Maddie to marry him, but she has to say "no" to protect him.

*He grabbed her chin and forced her to look in his face. "This is so much baloney. You came onto me the other night like it was for keeps. You didn't say it, but I could feel it in your body, see it on your face. You love me, damn it! You look me straight in the eye and deny it. Say it. Say 'Phil, I don't love you.' I don't think you can."

Maddie swallowed and dug deep down to a well of strength she didn't know she possessed. She had to make the lie seem true. In a calm and measured voice she said, "Phil&#8230;I&#8230;don't&#8230; love you."

He released her as if he'd been burned, turned on his heel and rushed for the door. She flinched at the slam and closed her eyes. Taking a breath, she opened them again and surveyed the incredible mess he'd made making one small meal.

Standing before the sink was the see-through figure of Grammy Harris' ghost. "Pitiful, simply pitiful. You've set the Harris womenfolk back 'bout a hundred years."*


----------



## SusanSizemore

Finally! At last! A brand new, original Susan Sizemore VAMPIRE PRIMES paranormal romance story!!

PRIMAL CALL for $.99!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Hi everyone!

Romance is still alive!

Enchanted Heart $2.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FB45KK

Catch a Shooting Star .99 cents
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004APA3K8

Travel back to a time when horsepower was really horse power! It was a time when romance was still in style, when love was forever and when men and women held each other in their arms and in their hearts. Fall in love all over again!


----------



## RosalieLario

Wow, there are so many great books releasing!

I have a new release too : ANGEL'S DESIRE (Book 2 of The Fallen Warriors series).

It's available on Amazon for only $1.99!!

In a world where angels rule over humans, twelve outcasts dare to defy expectation, warring with their angel brethren to prevent the extinction of humankind.

They are The Fallen...

Fallen angel Ethan has been outcast due to his love of humankind. In order to preserve his immortality, he must find a mate with angel blood&#8230;but the one woman he desires blames him for her father's death. As a teenager, Tayla had a fierce crush on Ethan, her angel father's best friend. She was humiliated when he rejected her, claiming she was too young for him. Her love turned to hate when he failed to save her father from being killed by the other angels.

Battle looms on the horizon, and Ethan can no longer afford to waste time. He must claim Tayla as his&#8230;but convincing her she's his mate won't be so easy.

* * *
ANGEL'S DESIRE is a 33,000 word sexy paranormal romance! Learn more here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Q0ZBCG


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hi all. In honor of October being National Domestic Violence Awareness month, "Revelations" by Pamela Kay Noble Brown is free until October 15, 2011. Click on the link http://bit.ly/naEPV2 and use Free coupon code VP53V at checkout. I hope it will bring motivation and inspiration to these brave survivors.

Pamela


----------



## Chicki

Thanks for the congrats, Dana and Dr. Barbara.

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Miriam Minger

Great idea, Dana! Here's a snippet from SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT (set in Regency England) when the heroine Corie first comes in contact with the dark and handsome Lord Donovan...

*************************************
"She's coming right for the stable, my lord! Oh, cover me up, I'm begging you! She's seen me and she's got that look on her face-fit to kill, God help me!"
"Who's fit to kill?" Donovan demanded, but he got no answer as Gilbert burrowed like a frightened mole into the filthy straw and horse dung.
Cursing, Donovan dropped the shovel and went to the stable doors just in time to see the most curious sight-an auburn-haired wench riding recklessly toward the entrance atop a black and white pony with the rolling gait of a foundering ship, her plain brown cloak flying like a sail behind her, her legs so long and the stout little pony so squat that the stirrups were bouncing uselessly, the irate rider's feet skimming the ground.
For Donovan could see that the young woman was furious. As if he weren't standing there, she dismounted at a run and swept past him into the stable, dark eyes ablaze, her face flushed pink with indignation.
"Where are you, Henry Gilbert? I saw you run in here, you sniveling rat! You'll not hide from me again!"
Donovan watched in bemused silence as she crisscrossed from stall to stall, kicking at the straw. A jilted mistress? Some local chit found herself in the family way and left to fend for herself? If so, Gilbert had clearly scorned the wrong woman. As she reached the last of the stalls, not having found her quarry, she lunged for a pitchfork resting in a corner.
"Come out now and face me like a man, you worm! If you can have a hand in taking the food from a babe's mouth, then you can answer for it too!" With that, she jabbed at the straw in the closest stall, then the next, drawing nearer and nearer to where poor Gilbert lay huddled.
"I'd suggest you show yourself, Gilbert," Donovan advised dryly, thinking that whatever the man had done to inspire such wrath, he probably deserved it. "She's got a pitchfork-"
"Yes, I do, and I certainly don't need your help, thank you very much!" Corisande said in exasperation, whirling upon the resonant male voice that had sounded behind her. She could see a tall strapping shape in the shadows, but the morning sunlight was so bright coming in from the stable doors that she couldn't make out the man's face. "Just go about your work, whoever you are, and I'll tend to my own business!"
She did, too, turning back to the stalls with a vengeance and stabbing the pitchfork into another heaping pile of straw as the horses added their nervous whinnying to the fray. But just as she came to the last partition, the pitchfork poised above a suspicious-looking lump that bore the rounded leather point of a man's boot at one end, Corisande's weapon was wrested from her so suddenly that she fell backward, crying out as a steely masculine arm clamped around her waist.
"I think that's enough, Miss-"
"Easton. Corisande Easton!" came Gilbert's muffled voice. "The parson's daughter, God help us!"

Copyright © by Miriam Minger. All rights reserved.

****************************************

Just 99 cents right now on Kindle--and don't miss the exciting sequel, MY RUNAWAY HEART!





Miriam Minger


----------



## Vincent Marcy

_Undying_, is the first installment in my _Vena Cava Series_. It details the exploits of a vampire named Vena Cava and her 3 year old daughter, Capillary (who's also a vampire). Here is a banner ad for the book. Just click on it to see the book's page and read a sample from it (you don't have to download; the sample comes right up on your computer).

Good entertainment for only 99¢.

​


----------



## Chicki

I've decided to join in the Snippet Show. Here's a clip from my latest release, I_* Can't Get Next to You*_. - http://amzn.to/pIMyTS Twenty-seven-year-old Tamyra Allen has taken a job as an exotic dancer to get the money she needs for an SBA loan to open her dream business. This scene is when she meets Rick Gardner, the hero, for the first time.
- - - - - - - - - - - -

It wasn't his Italian cut suit that drew my attention. In the two months I'd been working at Dreamland, I'd seen lots of men in designer suits come straight from the office to blow off some steam before heading home for the night. Neither was it the fact that he was the best looking of the six -- tall, with close-cropped hair, mile-wide shoulders and full, juicy lips. It was because after Deion escorted me to the private room and I asked, "Which one of you is Rick?" Italian suit raised his hand half-mast. He seemed as if he felt out of place. The victorious one didn't exactly appear to be thrilled.

I introduced myself and told Rick to relax then hit the power button on the sound system. Flo Rida's _Low_ filled the private room. Once I got close enough, his expensive cologne teased my senses. Definitely not Axe or Tag body spray. Inhaling the smooth, musky scent was a pleasure, considering we often had to give lap dances to the factory crowd who came to the club without showering or changing out of their uniforms. They sometimes smelled like a combination of sweat and chemicals that made me gag, even though I always hid my reaction behind a fake smile.

I danced around his chair a few times then stopped in front of him. He seemed uncomfortable with being the center of attention. Unlike most of our regulars, he didn't slouch down in his seat and assume the position with knees spread wide. I gently coaxed his legs apart, moved closer and put my hands on his shoulders. The tension I felt beneath my fingers surprised me. Could this be his first lap dance?

"Relax, Rick," I said in his ear so his companions wouldn't hear. "I'm not going to hurt you." I massaged his shoulders, which elicited a small smile from him. He fell back in the chair and dropped his arms loosely at his sides.

"Come on, baby," his loudmouth buddy said above the music. "He deserves the best you've got to give." The others cheered their agreement. I locked my gaze on Rick's, caressed his cheek and tried to let him know I wasn't going to embarrass him. When I turned my back to him and showed them just how low I could go, Rick's hazel-eyed, motor-mouthed friend growled like a horny bear.

The instant I turned back around, straddled him, and came down on his lap, Rick's body responded, yet his gaze locked onto my face rather than my body. He gave the impression of being composed, yet there was an electrifying and almost disturbing restlessness about him. The song was a little more than halfway over, which meant it was time for me to crank it up. As I rubbed against him, dragged my breasts over his face and pressed them into his chest, he dropped his head back, uttered a groan. By now his friends were carrying on like they were at a Falcon's game.

With less than ninety seconds left in the song, I sensed the guest of honor didn't want to take it to the max, so I eased off and finished the song with minimal body contact. Before I left the room, Rick reached into his wallet and tucked a twenty into the front of my thong. Loudmouth and friends pressed more bills into my hand on my way out of the room.

Not bad for ten minutes of work.

Copyright © by Chicki Brown. All rights reserved.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Enjoying the snippets! Who else?

Dana


----------



## Christine Murray

I've only just seen this thread now! I'm thrilled that there's a place for indie romance authors to talk to each other and find out about new indie titles.

My debut novel, PR in Paris, was released this week and I'm really excited about it. It's just 99 cents in the Amazon store.

_Faith Matthews loves her job in PR. It's always been her solace - her way of escaping the difficulties of her past.
When she meets billionaire businessman Edward Carlton she knows that he could be the client that makes her career. There's an instant spark between them. Who can resist the combination of business and pleasure?
But life doesn't always go to plan - and when Faith is made to choose between her attraction and her career she chooses the latter. It's never let her down so far.
But sometimes sparks can't be denied. And when Edward whisks her away to the most romantic city in the world, will Faith be able to resist?_

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PR-in-Paris-ebook/dp/B005RR2GA8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318104041&sr=8-1

US: http://www.amazon.com/PR-in-Paris-ebook/dp/B005RR2GA8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318104029&sr=8-1


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to have found this thread! What a great way to share books and promotion ideas!

Like Darcy, my debut novel was just released on Amazon and also has a Paris theme! It's called _Sleeping with Paris_, and here's the skinny:

Charlotte Summers is a sassy, young French teacher who is two days away from moving to Paris with the love of her life and from fulfilling her dream of studying at the prestigious Sorbonne University in France. But when she discovers her fiancé's online dating profile and has a little chat with the busty red-head he's been sleeping with on the side, she gives up on committed relationships altogether and decides to navigate Paris on her own.

Determined to stop other women from finding themselves in her shoes, Charlotte creates an anonymous blog on how to date like a man in the City of Love-that is, how to jump from bed to bed without ever falling in love. But, with a slew of Parisian men beating down her door, a hot new neighbor who feeds her chocolate in bed, and an appearance by her sleazy ex-fiancé, she isn't so sure she can keep her promise to remain commitment-free. And, when Charlotte agrees to write an article for a popular women's magazine about her Parisian dating adventures-or disasters, rather-will she risk losing the one man who's swept her off her feet and her dream job in one fell swoop?

Sleeping with Paris is a story about mending broken hearts, making a few bad decisions along the way and ultimately following your dreams, with or without a man by your side.

You can find it on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-with-Paris-ebook/dp/B005TNM736/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318105711&sr=8-1

Looking forward to checking out all of your books!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Snippets? Thanks for the offer! This comes from sensual Native American historical _Beneath The Shining Mountains_. Moon Hawk thinks she's finally caught her man, but...

She stepped within the open robe, and he closed it behind her. Only then did she realise the extent of her mistake. Winter Man was so much taller than she that whereas the upper edge of the buffalo-skin reached his ears, it completely enshrouded her head. She was trapped inside it, her face level with his upper chest. Heat radiated from his body, but she found no pleasure in it. The smell of him appalled her. Stale sweat and horse dung assailed her nostrils. He had not even washed!
An image of him sitting astride his grey racer flitted through her mind. He'd been dressed to perfection then, adorned as a warrior should be adorned, his body scented to arouse her senses. Bitter tears sprang to her eyes. She forced them back.
'The women of my family are decorating a dress with elk-teeth for you. A fine tipi is being prepared for our use. I have picked out the best horses from my string to be given as a gift to your father and brothers . . .'
It was all Moon Hawk had ever hoped to hear from him, but not like this; never like this.
'Why are you doing this to me?' There was a quiver in her voice that she had hoped to mask.
'Doing what?'
Her resentment leapt like flames from dry kindling. 'This!' Without thinking, she gestured with her hand and inadvertently brushed the backs of her fingers along his ribs. She balled her fist immediately and let it slip down by her side. 'Everything,' she said.
'You haven't stood within a man's robe before. Perhaps you don't know what is said.'
'I know a man does not come courting in rags! You should list your coups, tell me how good a provider you will make.'
'Do clothing and adornments make a man?'
His quietly-spoken question caught her off balance, and she shook her head. 'I suppose not&#8230; but it's a measure of his worth, his self-esteem.'
'And my coups . . . You know what coups I hold, how good a hunter I am, how many horses I have captured from our enemies. What point is there for me to list them?'
Her exasperation rose again. 'Because- because that is the way it is done.'
'Which is it you want, Moon Hawk, the man or the marriage ritual?'
She drew breath to reply, but the words never came. For the first time in her life, she wasn't sure. She looked up towards the sky, hoping to find answers in the clouds, but all she saw was Winter Man's shadowy face looking down at her.
His eyes seemed unnaturally bright in the darkness. She watched him blink, once, twice; watched his gaze rove over her face, felt it, like a dragonfly's wing, brushing her skin and her hair. Why couldn't he encircle her with his arms and draw her into him, hold her as if he never wanted to let her go?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Oh! Cool. Snippets:

Here's one from ISLAND OF SECRETS:

“Why are you here?”
Someone was yelling at her.  Lila yawned.  She wondered how long she’d been sleeping.  She didn’t want to open her eyes.  She’d been dreaming. It was a lovely dream, and she wasn’t sure she wanted to wake up right now.  Maybe, they’d go away.
“Why are you here and what sort of dress is this that you wear?”  Have you come meaning to seduce me?”
Who was this and why was he yelling at her?
Lila sat up, rubbed her eyes then opened them.  She looked around.  It was dark, but she could tell that she was still in the library.
“I’m waiting for an answer!”
Lila looked up.  It was him, the other Shane Alexander weird costume and all.
“Could you not stay put?  Have you sought me out for a tryst?”
His voice was softer and despite the dimly lit room she could tell he was smiling, the wide wicked smile of a womanizing rogue of a man.
He wore only a white shirt, loose fitting and unbuttoned halfway to his waist.  His hair was in disarray, as if he had also just woken.
Lila watched as he walked toward her.  She had definitely lost her mind.  Maybe, this man had just made his way into her sub-conscience somehow.  It was all another dream.
“These,” he pointed at the red sweats she was wearing. “Are the most unusual..."
He was on his knees now where before there had been a coffee table.  He edged closer until his abdomen rested against the settee.
It’s all a dream, she repeated.
“A dream. Yes, a dream,” he said coyly as he placed his hand on her leg then rubbed gently as he edged up her thigh.
His hand brushed the skin at her waist, and she tensed.  The sensation was too wonderful to be anything but a dream.  She relaxed against the hard back of the settee and reveled in his touch as it ignited trails of fire along the soft flesh of her tummy.
He was looking at her when she opened her eyes. He moved closer until their bodies were sandwiched.  His lips hovered just above her, and she found herself anticipating when they would touch.
He pulled away.  “This is wrong!  You belong to my Uncle…I cannot allow myself to fall victim to your charms.”
Lila was suddenly very awake.  At least, she thought she was.  “Wake up!” she commanded herself.
“I am not asleep,”  the man assured her as he stood up and straightened his shirt.
“Wake up!” She ordered again.  She stood up and jumped up and down.  “Wake up, wake up, wake up!”
“Are you mad woman?


----------



## CJArcher

I love snippets. Here's one from my historical romance _A Secret Life_ where Min has asked Blake to pretend to be the writer of her plays so she can sell them:

"It's a tragedy?" he asked.
"No, a comedy."
"A romance?" 
"Yes." 
He watched her, trying to determine if she was being serious or making fun of him. By the set of her jaw, she didn't look like she was about to laugh. Bollocks.
"You don't like romantic comedies?" The sun chose that moment to appear from behind a cloud and she narrowed her eyes against it. Or was she narrowing them against him?
"No. It's not that." A few moments ago, he'd thanked Fortune that this opportunity had fallen into his lap. Now he wasn't so sure. A romantic comedy? Min thought him a suitable candidate for writing a romantic comedy? She expected Style to believe it too? He was a privateer for God's sake, captain of his own brigantine. He'd made life hell for Spanish galleons from the Levant to the New World. He'd been chained up in jails not fit for a dog. He'd killed pirates, got drunk with brigands and fought for his country, his honor and just because he damn well felt like it. Now this girl expected him to pass for a writer of romantic comedies? His crew would laugh him off his ship if they found out. 
He blew out a breath. Perhaps it wasn't as bad as he thought. "Does anyone get murdered?" he asked. "In this play?"
She frowned. "No."
Pity. "Is there a pirate? Or an evil emperor?"
"No, no villains. Although one of the Gods is quite competitive and thinks up some cruel scenarios to keep the lovers apart."
What sort of play doesn't have a villain? He sighed. A romantic comedy apparently. "What about a cannon?"
"Not in ancient Rome." She looked apologetic. "No guns either." She suddenly brightened. "But there is a sword fight."
"Just the one?"
"Yes. Sorry." There was a long pause in which he could see her warring with herself. Eventually her playwright's curiosity, as she had called it, won. "You like violence." She pulled the edges of her cloak together as if fending off the cold, but the day was reasonably mild. Did he frighten her? He spent much of his day trying to frighten people so it wouldn't surprise him. However it did surprise him to realize he didn't want to frighten her.
"If I wrote a play," he said, "it would at least have a murder in it. Probably two. And a villain. A really bloodthirsty one."
"You didn't write it," she said irritably. Irritation was better than fear.
"But if people are to think I did, there should be a dead body."
"Oh. I see what you mean." She sounded genuinely concerned. "You do seem like a man who would have no qualms killing a character."
"Thank you."


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I've got a new cover - it is simply spectacular.








Swallow the Moon

June called down the moon to find her one true love. A motorcycle from hell dumped Eric on her doorstep.

An accountant for a failing company, June longs for true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent stripper Cora Cobra.

Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose - someone tries to kill him.

Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now there is Hell to pay.

Somebody's going to pay, and pay very soon. Who will it be?

Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Okay, I like snippets too. This is from Rubies and Other Gems - the Novel. It's women's fiction with a time-travel twist.

Several minutes later, totally spent, they lay in each other's arms. An hour later, Lily reluctantly wriggled free. "I have to go now."
He held her back. "No, don't."
"I'm sorry. I have to."
"Why?"
Deciding to offer only as much information as she thought he could handle, she said, "Because I have responsibilities at home and I can't duck out on them." When he didn't answer right away, she said, "Did you hear me, Daniel?"
"I heard you. I also remember you saying how unhappy you were at home. So, Lily, if you're happier here with me, why go back? Stay."
"Believe me, I'm tempted. But I'm not ready to do anything that drastic. I'm going through a difficult period in my life right now. And-there are other considerations too."
"Like what?" He rolled on his side and looked down at her.
"I can't tell you just yet. But I will-soon."
"Then tell me where you're going."
She touched his cheek. "I can't tell you that either."
His expression darkened.
"Daniel, please, I can't tell you yet. Why can't you accept that?"
"Because, dammit, I care about you! And I don't want to risk losing you to-to someone you're unhappy with."
Lily stared back and, for a brief instant, thought how nice it would be to live in a world free of the modern technology she'd cursed only weeks earlier. But she couldn't dream her troubles away; she had to wake up and live her life, however challenging it might be at the moment.
"I care about you too. And I will come back," she whispered. "I promise." Then, fighting the temptation to chuck it all and stay, she gathered her clothes and ran out to the privy.
When she returned, Daniel was sitting on the edge of the bed, head down, arms resting on his knees. "Are you leaving now?"
"I don't know. It sort of happens spontaneously."
His head popped up."I don't understand. What happens spontaneously?"
Anxious to change the subject, Lily asked for something to drink. "Maybe some of that tasty lemonade we had the last time I was here?"
"Sorry," he said with an edge to his voice. "No more lemons."
Hit with another dose of reality-or unreality in this case-Lily realized that any kind of citrus would have been a luxury for people in Daniel's era. And without supermarkets, juice was also unavailable-fresh, bottled, powdered, or frozen.
"I do have some buttermilk though," he said.
"I don't think I've ever had buttermilk."
He rose from the bed. "Wait here. And don't leave yet."
"Where are you going? I thought we were going to have some buttermilk."
He looked at her as if she were daft. "We are-as soon as I get it from the spring house."
"Oh," she said, smiling sheepishly. Not even an ice box to keep food and drink fresh. "Boy, these hits of reality just keep on coming, don't they?" she muttered to herself.
His brow furrowed. "Excuse me?"
She shook her head. "Nothing."
While Daniel fetched the buttermilk from the spring house, Lily lay down on the bed. Turning her face into the pillow, she inhaled his scent, recalling every touch, kiss, and murmured endearment. Sam used to touch her like that, kiss her until she felt faint, and murmur sweet nothings to her as they made love. But no more. Sadly, no more.
Her eyes grew heavy, and she closed them. Then, smiling, she tumbled end over end down the rabbit hole. She awoke just as the street lights flickered on, slowly illuminating her room with a soft, yellow glow. _Home Sweet Home._ She groaned. _Yeah, right._


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

K. A. Jordan said:


> I've got a new cover - it is simply spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swallow the Moon
> 
> June called down the moon to find her one true love. A motorcycle from hell dumped Eric on her doorstep.
> 
> An accountant for a failing company, June longs for true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent stripper Cora Cobra.
> 
> Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose - someone tries to kill him.
> 
> Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now there is Hell to pay.
> 
> Somebody's going to pay, and pay very soon. Who will it be?
> 
> Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?


 Very cool snippet and cover.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Enjoying the interesting mix of snippets. Cool new cover, Kat!

Dana


----------



## normcowie

I never, never, never thought I would write a romance book (ask my wife, grin), but my new humor book, Bonk & Hedz, a caveman ... and woman... story, surprisingly (at least to its author) has some tender romantic moments.

I'll try to get past this little bump in my writing career.  If you'd like to check it out, just click onto its cover in my signature.


----------



## Dana Taylor

We love it when a fella shows up around here, Norm!


----------



## Lisa Lim

*Waves hi* to everyone here. My book is not exactly romance, it's more chick lit with a dash of romance, so I hope it's OK if I post here. 

Here's more about it:

Confessions of a Call Center Gal is Bridget Jones's Dairy meets The Office. It's a humorous look at what happens on the other side of the phone line, and a glimpse into a world we all experience but seldom bother to understand once we hang up the phone.

_***DISCLOSURES: If you find politically incorrect shows like The Office, South Park and Chelsea Lately detestable, childish and offensive, then this book is probably NOT for you. _

It's now ranked at #8 on Amazon's Movers and Shakers and #12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

Here is the blurb from Amazon:

Madison Lee is a fresh college grad, ready to take on the world of print media. But she has zero luck landing a job. Unemployment is at ten percent and on the rise. Desperate and left with no other options, she accepts a position as a service rep at a call center in Pocatello, Idaho. At the Lightning Speed call center in Spudsville, Maddy plunges into the wild and dysfunctional world of customer service where Sales is prided over Service and an eight hour shift is equivalent to eight hours of callers bashing her over the phone. Oh sure, the calls are bad. But Maddy manages to find humor on the phone and off the phone. And with all the salacious drama behind the calls, there is never a dull moment at the Lightning Speed call center.
Lately . . . Maddy has been pining for her smolderingly gorgeous co-worker Mika Harket. Now things are heating up on the phone--and elsewhere. Don't hang up on this novel. Working at a call center has never been this garish . . . or this delightful.

Editorial Reviews:

_This novel is chick lit at its best. ~Booksessed
Finally! A snarky, quick witted, relatable book with a dash of romance! ~Chick Lit=The New Black
Sassy and fun. A perfect escape after a long day! ~Chick Lit Is Not Dead
A fun mix of Bridget Jones's Diary and The Office. ~Books Etc.
Think Chelsea Handler plus argyle sweater wearing Chuy plus The Office plus chick lit. Are you already laughing? ~Precision Reviews
A strong debut novel about real issues with lots of heart and humor. ~Chick Lit Club (AR)
The chick lit version of "Office Space" for a new generation. ~Melissa Amster, Chick Lit Central
Guaranteed to make you laugh-out-loud. Fans of Sophie Kinsella will love it. ~author Sibel Hodge
Real and relatable! So many traditional chick lit books tend to go off on a tangent to a life many of us will never have--Bond Street and Fifth Avenue are not a regular part of my routine. This book felt like a peak into a normal life, not some glitzy creation designed purely for the pages of a book! ~R.O.A
There aren't many books that make me actually laugh out loud; I'm happy to say that this is one of them! A hilarious account of life in a call center, with a little romance to spice things up. ~Bookerella
There are so many memorable episodes; if this book was adapted to film, it would translate very well on screen. ~Bookmarked
A hilarious comedy with some snark and punk. ~Kritters Rambling
Full of romance, humor, and an addicting story, this book is the perfect chick lit to curl up in bed with. ~Peace Love Books
A chick-lit approach to the call center. This book is a reminder that the call center predates globalization and outsourcing. ~The Wall Street Journal Digital Network _


----------



## Dana Taylor

Welcome Lisa--

We have a lot of chick-lit lovers here!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Great snippets, everyone!

If you get a chance, drop by and like my FB page and say hi. I'm posting about a number of romance author's books and you might find some new favorites among them.

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Cheers!

Miriam Minger


----------



## 48209

I've been scarce but I came back and stopped in and wanted to share just how motivating and inspirational this thread always is!

Thanks for being part of the fun part of being a writer


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Ooh...snippets! How fun! I love reading how diverse everyone's is. It's so great that the romance genre has such a wealth of stories to offer.

Here's one from my newest romantic suspense release, SEPARATION ANXIETY:

“Becs?”

Jack cursed his sudden diarrhea of the mouth. He hadn’t meant to utter her name, especially not in that pathetic, reverent whisper, as if he were still fifteen, carrying a huge secret torch for his fourteen-year-old best friend. Chances were she wouldn’t have recognized him. He hardly resembled the skinny little turd he’d been in high school. But now he’d gone and given himself away in the most blatant manner possible.

She was his first heartbreak, but not his last. No, his last was watching a fiery ball rip through a quiet little farmhouse, knowing he could have saved an innocent woman’s life if he hadn’t royally screwed up.

He squeezed his eyes shut and buried the memory deep in his subconscious, but the puff of Becca’s breath on his arm had it all flooding back. The horror. The helplessness. The crumbling of his heart.

He’d broken the cardinal rule of hostage negotiation: never get emotionally involved. And now here he was, back in a job he knew he could no longer do, with the one person who’d tangled him in emotional knots the first time he’d laid eyes on her.

Not get emotionally involved with this one? Yeah, fat chance.

“What did you call me?” Becca’s soft question nabbed him from his personal hell.

He opened his eyes, tried not to squirm under her hard stare, and backpedaled. “Rebecca. That is your name, right?”

Lying was the only way he was going to remain detached enough to do his job. His priority was to get her out of the house alive, by whatever means necessary. If that meant pretending not to know her, that’s what he’d do.

“No you didn’t.” She huffed out a breath full of disapproval. It made him feel like he’d just kicked her puppy. “I heard you. You called me Becs. Only one person ever called me that. And you’re not—” she broke off with a gasp. Her trembling hand came up to touch his face, just above his brow, where he bore a faint scar from wrecking his brother’s Honda mini-trail into a tree in her front yard. “Jack?”

Busted.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Miriam--I dropped by!

@Caitie--Always glad to see you!

@Cynthia-- Very intriguing snippet. Tight writing. Like it.

Okay my contribution today is an interview up about my complete disregard for historical accuracy in ROYAL REBEL



Historical author SARAH WOODBURY has me as her guest today http://www.sarahwoodbury.com/?page_id=3428 Pop on over for a peek.

Have a lovely day!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for dropping by my FB page, Dana!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## MinaVE

Hi, everyone! Just when I thought I had my TBR down to a manageable number, I go and discover this thread. 

*goes off into archives*


----------



## Chicki

Miriam Minger said:


> Great snippets, everyone!
> 
> If you get a chance, drop by and like my FB page and say hi. I'm
> 
> Miriam Minger


I stopped by and shared your post on my page!

Chicki Brown


----------



## 48209

Loving the snippets and couldn't help but want to play along!
Here's a snippet from It's in His Kiss right after Jenna finds out she needs to get her girl kissed or have editor issues for her next contract:

"Ciao."

Lisbeth was the only person I knew who could get away with answering her phone like that. She was also the only one I knew who had kissed half the metro area.

"Lis, I need my character to get kissed. I need a guy and a kiss description."

"Aren't you supposed to write what you know?" I heard the laughter in her voice and knew she didn't mean to be cruel. Unfortunately, she was also right.

"That's why I need you. You can tell me how kissing a guy feels the first time." Her earlier words still stung, so I added, "You've had plenty of experience in the first kiss department."

A sigh blasted my ear. One of those declare-yourself-a-martyr sighs.

"First off Jenna, I think what you need to do is just get out there. Get your own first kisses. Get your own life."

I could almost hear her shrug over the phone.

"Second, your character isn't you. Her boyfriend is imaginary. He's not going to convince her to go to the same college, propose the middle of junior year, stand her up at the altar because his frat brothers called him an idiot at the bachelor party the night before, and then try to convince her they should still have sex on the side. That stuff only happens to you."

That was painful. True, but painful. And kind of rude. Okay, more than kind of, but I was feeling desperate.

"You're no help." If the queen of the pick-up couldn't help me, I was out of luck.

"Oh, I'll help all right," she answered. "Actually, I wouldn't miss this for the world. Meet me outside O'Leary's at ten and I'll be more help than you could have wished for."

The entire first chapter is shared here: http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/its-in-his-kiss-opening/


----------



## djgross

Dana Taylor said:


> Okay my contribution today is an interview up about my complete disregard for historical accuracy in ROYAL REBEL
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day!
> 
> Dana


Awesome cover!

DJ


----------



## Dana Taylor

MinaVE said:


> Hi, everyone! Just when I thought I had my TBR down to a manageable number, I go and discover this thread.
> 
> *goes off into archives*


Ha! Ain't it the truth?? I am awestruck when I see how many reads this thread has received,not to mention the number of books to browse. Have you noticed how busy the Book Bazaar is nowadays? So many new authors jumping on board. It's been really exciting to see the stars rising.

I've spent the day on holiday book promotion: http://hopefortheholidaysdotcom.wordpress.com/

This being the beginning of the weekend, I'll do a little shameless promotion for Ain't Love Grand?, winner of the Golden Quill Best First Book Award









Have a great weekend!
Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Chicki said:


> I stopped by and shared your post on my page!
> 
> Chicki Brown


Thanks, Chicki! Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.

Miriam Minger


----------



## tammijean

Exerpt from Her Best Friend's Brother:


“Congratulations!  How did it go?” 

“It was great.  The whole family was there.  Lot of photos.  Very embarrassing.  How did you know it was me?"

“I have caller ID.  Why do you sound weird?”  Tony was talking too fast, and he sounded strange.

“That would be because I am drunk.”  Drunk!  Tony didn’t get drunk; at least she didn’t think he did.  But she supposed that at 22 and after four years of college this probably was not his first foray into adult beverages.  “The family left hours ago the guys and I have been celebrating.  I’m home now.  In my apartment I mean, not home in North Carolina.  I wish you could have been here Lib.”

Libby chuckled quietly.  Tony drunk was just as charming as Tony sober.  “I wish I had been too, but I had a late exam.  I’ll be home tomorrow night.  Home in North Carolina.”

“Why are you still awake?”

Libby laughed loudly at that.  “You’re awake too!  I was just going to bed actually.  I had more packing left than I thought, and then I needed a shower, and then I got a phone call!”  There was a long pause.  “Tony?  Are you still there?”

“Yeah I’m here” his voice sounded a little deeper and thicker than before.  “I interrupted you between the shower and your bed?”

“Umm yeah.  But don’t worry about it.”  Man, he was weird sometimes.  “Tony?  Hello?”

“Still here Lib.  Just trying to decide if I am drunk enough.”

“Drunk enough for what?”

“Tell me what you are wearing.”  Libby’s hear leapt.  This was definitely not in line with their new, if unspoken, rules of engagement.  She would put a stop to it.  Tell him to take his tipsy butt to bed and sleep it off.

“A towel.  I am wrapped in a red bath towel.”  What had made her say that?  Except it was true, but she hadn’t really meant to tell him.

“I like red.  Is your hair still wet?”

“Umm yeah?”  Was wet hair sexy?

“I have dreams of you with your hair wet wearing a pink blanket.”  Yep, apparently wet hair was sexy.

“You dream about me?”

“Will you get into the bed?”

“The towel will make the sheets wet.”  Libby was surprised he could hear her voice over the sound of her heart pounding.

“You could always take the towel off.”  She could hear Tony’s breath with each word.  

Tingles danced across her skin at the thought of him picturing her slipping the towel off and climbing between her sheets.  “That does seem to be the sensible solution.”  

“Libby?”

“Yes, Tony?”

“I wish I was drunker.”  

What the hell?  Wow he really sucked at this.  “Wow you really suck at this.”  

Tony laughed loud and warm, and the sound gave her more tingles.  “Sorry Lib.  And here I thought I was being so smooth.”  He paused.  “I was out of my mind last summer Libby, I couldn’t take it if you cut me out again.  I need you in my life and this is a bad idea.”

“You’re right.”  Libby sighed but she was sure that in the morning she would be glad he had a called a stop to things.  “I wish you were drunker too.”  That earned her a groan.

“Are you in the bed?”

“Yes”

“Pull the covers up Lib.  Close your eyes.  Take a deep breath.”  Libby did as she was told.  “Go to sleep Libby.  Good night.”  And then he hung up.  Libby threw her phone across the room.


----------



## CJArcher

Sorry I haven't been around much lately but I've been writing my little heart out trying to get the 3rd book in the Lord Hawkesbury's Players series done.

Love reading all the excerpts! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## DDScott

*Here's what's next for all your fave Bootscootin' Books Cast and Crew...

Prequels and Sequels...in superfab Short Story formats!!!*

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/indie-epublishing-d-d-scott-style-prequels-sequels-and-short-stories-oh-my

_*And the debut short story is here FLUID FULFILLMENT - The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery #1*_

_For a superfab Sneak Peek Excerpt and tons more superfab fun to go with it...y'all are welcome in my new D. D. Scott-ville cyber home any time:_

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@ Tammie--enjoyed that snippet. Funny.

@CJ--keep writing. I love that series.

For those of you new here--it's time to jump into Sample Sunday. Go over to the Writer's Cafe and look for the thread. It takes a little time to schedule the tweets of the other writers, but it's very good exposure to more people. I always get some traction out of it.

My sample this week is for the *"Marry Me"* scene from DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE. Here's what the tweet that will go out looks like:

*RT Enjoy the "Marry Me" scene from DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor http://bit.ly/fLIqw6 @SupernalDana #romcom*

Have a good Sunday!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Backlist Ebooks has launched its newsletter filled with exciting news about amazing authors who have re-released their amazing books as ebooks! Click on the link below and then follow the link to the Backlist Ebooks site where you can sign up for the newsletter!

http://p0.vresp.com/Wd9s24

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jena H

Hi, all.  I don't think I've seen this thread before, so I thought I'd stop by and say hello.  My book is what I call a "non-traditional romance."  The author is listed as Dana Hayes, and there will be more about Dana Hayes in the next month or two when I get my second book ready to hit the airspace.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Monday!

@Jena--Very interesting cover!

Okay my big news today is not really romance, but my holiday book HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS is the featured Book of Day at E Reader News and is having some brisk sales!

Come on over and see the nice spread Greg gave me http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-hope-for-the-holidays/678420/

Have a lovely day--

Dana


----------



## marielamba

Jena, your cover is perfect!

I'm so happy to report that my romantic YA novel OVER MY HEAD been getting some kick-ass reviews. This one just popped up on Amazon last night from Strathcona Library in Canada!:

_This is a refreshing YA book. It has all the elements of teenage self discovery with the extra pressure of the tug of war between East Indian values and growing up in America. Sang successfully navigates the minefield of discovering her own identity as a teenager/adult and an American/Indian. It was well written, easy to read and the characters were relatable. Marie Lamba was able to effectively portray that awkwardness that EVERYONE feels when trying to convey how you feel about someone or even say those 3 little words. Now I have to read the rest of the series!!_

Cool that you guys are doing excerpts here now... Here's mine from OVER MY HEAD:

Now he's staring at me. Maybe he's feeling the same way about me. "Well, if it ever gets too quiet at your house," I say in almost a whisper, "you could always talk with me."
"I'd like that," he whispers back, squeezing my hands. He seems about to say more, but smiles instead.
"Right," I say, blushing a little. "So-about kicking."
"Yeah. Right," he says like he's snapped out of a spell. "Actually, why don't we work on floating some more first?" I turn around. His muscular arms support me as I lie back. I practically swoon. "Just spread your arms wide," he says. "Point your toes. Arch your back."
I try to do as he says, even when his hands pull away.
"You're doing it, Sang!"
Suddenly I'm all too aware of the water beneath me. Three feet at least. "I can't," I say and collapse.
Cameron swoops in and grabs me before I go under. And holds me. "What am I gonna do with you?" he says, grinning.
Anything you want, I think. I wish I could rest my head on his shoulder. I wish I were brave enough to ask him to Anna's party. My stomach stirs. Is my gut trying to tell me something?
"Hey, Cameron," Trish shouts. She's standing, hands on hips, at the side of the pool. "Your guard shift's starting."
"Thanks," he says. "Guess that's it for today, Sang. Try to practice on your own."
He sets me on my feet and I sway a little.
Cameron says, "Want to schedule the next private lesson?"
"Oh." Reality check. I did pay for this hour. "I'll have to look at my calendar first." More like, I'll have to beg even more money from the First National Bank of Doodles.
He pulls himself out of the pool, the water beading down his back, and goes to the lifeguard station by the deep end.
While I'm watching him, I feel Trish watching me. She's been glaring in my direction all day. She definitely hasn't forgotten about being tripped and getting a mud facial.
"Enough of this helpless garbage," she says to me. "I told you he was mine. He'd never go for someone like you."
"Whatever, Trish."
"He's not into your little doe-eyed innocent act, so don't go thinking he is. Pretending you can't swim just so Cameron will pay attention to you. It's pathetic."
"I'm not pretending," I say. I pull myself out of the pool, thinking about the connection I always feel when he and I talk. "This is real."
She smirks.
I turn toward Cameron, who is now mounted on his guard seat, whistle around his neck, buoy on his lap. He's actually looking at me. And just like that, I blow him a kiss. He laughs and winks. I can't believe it. I'm blushing as much from my own nerve as from his wink. And this time I'm the one smirking at Trish.
Trish purses her lips and crosses her arms. "You'd better watch your step, Tubby Butt."
"Later," I say, for once sounding confident. I walk along the edge of the deep end toward the lounge chairs where Raina and Doodles are playing cards. I wonder if Cameron is watching me walk by in my green bikini. I think about his wink. I think about his strong arms. Maybe he's feeling the connection too.
"Much later, loser," Trish whispers, suddenly close to me. She hits me with her hip, knocking me over.
My arms flail. I fall, screaming, as the aqua blue water comes closer. I crash in. Bubbles foam all around me. I sink down down down.
It's over. I once again stare up at the lens of day above me, expecting to see that butterfly-that angel of death fluttering away. And I do see something, only it's coming closer. I close my eyes.
Water whooshes around me and a strong arm grabs me.
I open my eyes. I'm soaring upward. I break through the lens, gasping and coughing.
"Everybody get back," Cameron yells. He hands me up to Trish, who lays me on my back.
Cameron jumps out and kneels beside me. "Sang? Say something."
"Trish pushed me," I say, my voice hoarse. My arms and legs tremble.
"Please. She's delirious," Trish says.
Cameron leans closer. "Are you okay?"
"You saved me."
"Yeah," he says, raising his eyebrows. "I guess I did."
I give him a thank you kiss. A mere peck. But he gets involved. At first his lips are cold and wet, but they quickly warm up. Now my heart is trembling too.
After a long moment, he pulls back. Some of the kids around us whistle and clap. One says, "Aw, gross."
Cameron blinks at me and says, "Why don't we continue this later?"


----------



## KOwrites

I've been busy writing third novel, When I See You. It is scheduled to release in early November 2011.

Love the excerpt idea for this thread. Here is mine from _Seeing Julia_.

Best,

Katherine Owen

From Chapter 1 of Seeing Julia

Chapter 1 - In the after again

I've been here before. I've done this before. At sixteen, I buried my parents, at twenty-three, my fiancé, Bobby. And now, almost four years later, my husband, Evan. I'm here, again, in the after. Here's what I know: death abducts the dying, but grief steals from those left behind. There is less of myself with every loss.

I stare at the red glow of the cigarette for a long time and then, inhale deep. A rush of nicotine courses through me. I don't smoke. Except today, I do.

The lit cigarette provides the only light in the church stairwell where I take comfort in the cloak of darkness and estimate having another five minutes of anonymity before Kimberley comes looking for me. Five minutes to get it together to let the Oxycodone and nicotine do their thing-one to get me to an anesthetized state; the other because breaking the rules seems like the one thing I should do for him on this day. I lay back and willingly suffer the sharp metal edge of the stair that digs into my back. The pain is real enough, but it's nothing compared to the steady ache pulsing inside of me already. I close my eyes. This stairwell sanctuary envelops all of me.

Christian Chantal's distinct French accent and the southern drawl of another man's voice a few flights above pull me from my reverie. "I'm glad you came. He'd be glad you were here," Christian says.

"I had to come. I still can't believe he's gone. I just saw him." The stranger's voice catches with emotion. "I'm taking the red-eye flight back to London tonight. There are many things that need to be taken care of over there. Here, too. What does she want to do about Hamilton Equities?"

"I don't know. She's pretty broken up, right now. I haven't had a chance to talk to her."

"What will she do?"

"I don't know. She's been through a lot, even before this happened. She's amazing that way. We just have to help her get through it," Christian says.

"I don't know&#8230;Evan getting married again so soon after Elizabeth's death and no pre-nup with this one." The way he says this one causes me to wince.

"He wanted to give her the world. He really loved her. Julia's the real deal."

"And she loved him?"

"You're so cynical," Christian admonishes. "Of course, she loved him." The men's voices get farther away. The echoing sound of a metal door opening and banging shut drowns out the stranger's response.

Weary, I lean my face against the cool cement wall. How many others at this funeral were going to be suspicious of me? How many would question my motivation in marrying Evan so soon after we first met? Do I really care? Does it even matter? I just want to rewind back time to ten days before, when it was just Evan and me playing with our baby and watching the storm rage outside.

The light bursts on overhead and I sit up, startled, even though I knew she would find me. My respite ends as Kimberley runs up the stairs toward me. "There you are." She appropriates the lit cigarette from my hand and takes a few tokes of her own. Then flicks it to the ground and steps on it with her black Stiletto. "It's almost time." I nod. She flashes me one of her I-know-this-day-sucks looks. I allow myself a wan smile as she helps me up.

"Did you find her?" Stephanie leans through the doorway below and wrinkles her nose at the smell of smoke still drifting in the air. "Julia, you don't smoke." She fishes out fresh mints from her handbag and adroitly hands them out to us.

"I can do whatever I want." I manage to say, though raw emotion constricts my throat. I think our kindergarten teacher is at a loss for words as my assertion reminds her of why we are all here. The empathy for me emanates from both of them. No one wants to be me on this day. "I need a drink," I whisper to Kimberley as she pulls me up from my sitting position.

"Julia, we all need a drink. In another hour, we'll do just that." If anyone can make something better out of this day, it will be Kimberley Powers.

We enter the foyer at the back of the church. I glimpse all the people inside. A mixture of panic and sorrow rush at me._ I will not cry, not today_. My two best friends link their arms with mine and bestow me with their strength. The Oxycodone begins to kick in and man-made serenity slides over me. We enter the hushed church of four hundred restless strangers. All eyes are upon me, as the three of us, dressed in variations of designer black, make our way down the middle aisle to the front pew. I keep my head bowed, not wanting to be here, not wanting to be any part of this day. Yet, I am here and Evan is not.

The reviews are good and holding at a 4.5 star rating on Amazon with 13 reviews, but I would love more readers. Welcome!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Tuesday!

I'm enjoying the excerpts!

Dana


----------



## 48209

Let's talk covers!

Who designs their own and who buys them? If you buy them, where? Pre-made or made for you? If you design them, where'd you get those crazy skills? What do you use to design?

Ok, go!


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm lucky Caitie my friend is a talented graphic artist and she creates all my covers for me.

If anyone is interested in filling in a Q&A with me can you message me please?

I need more romance novelists to interview. ;-)


----------



## CJArcher

I love cover talk. Here's the low-down on who did what for me:

_A Secret Life_ and A Secret Desire - Amanda from Razzle Dazzle Design
_The Adventures of Miss Upton and The Sky Pirate_ - Hot Damn Designs
The other 3 were done by me. I like to dabble when the mood takes me but my skills are limited and I can only do basic designs.


----------



## DDScott

*The Mom Squad...your fave Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mystery Characters...are back!!!

This time, in my second Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery Short Story...*










http://www.amazon.com/Licensed-Short-Mini-Mayhem-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B005WKCQWI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318935055&sr=1-1

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries are a unique treat for both new readers and seasoned fans of my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Books! They're short story-sized peeks into my collection of interconnected books.

*In Licensed For Love, think Roz Focker of Meet the Fockers as The Terminator's new Sarah Connor - partnered with - Cliff the Mailman from Cheers.*

Each Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery (short story) features at least one of The Mom Squad quirky-crazy, blue-haired Charlie's Angels wanna-be's!

You'll get to meet their extended families plus learn the unique skill each Mom Squad Member has been trained-to by The Cozy Cash Mysteries' Quarter Master R.

LICENSED FOR LOVE - Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery #2 - features Jules' Aunt Tulip, who rumor has it, is now not just a sex therapist, but also a femme fatale.

She's licensed on all-things-love plus licensed to kill. And guess what? It's hunting season...

For a Sneak Peek Excerpt, c'mon over to my new D. D. Scott-ville cyber home at http://ddscottville.blogspot.com

Happy Reading, Y'All, and Welcome to my Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries!!!

P.S. Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mystery #1 - FLUID FULFILLMENT - is also available for 99 Cents!!!


----------



## 48209

CJArcher said:


> _A Secret Life_ and A Secret Desire - Amanda from Razzle Dazzle Design
> _The Adventures of Miss Upton and The Sky Pirate_ - Hot d*mn Designs
> The other 3 were done by me. I like to dabble when the mood takes me but my skills are limited and I can only do basic designs.


Mine is Razzle Dazzle too... It just dawned on me that I should start looking now for December's story!



Mel Comley said:


> I'm lucky Caitie my friend is a talented graphic artist and she creates all my covers for me.
> 
> If anyone is interested in filling in a Q&A with me can you message me please?


This is a sweet set up Mel!

And what Q&A? I must have missed it some how.


----------



## marielamba

Anybody else on this thread a devoted chick-flick fan?

I actually write my novels picturing them on the screen as the next great chick flick. I just did a "confessional" guest post about this on the bookblogger site WORDFORTEENS.COM today. Stop by and check out the list of my favorite flicks, and see if you have any of your own to add in the comments sections. I'd love to have some fresh recommendations.

Here's the link: http://bit.ly/rociAl


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to get Amazon to drop the price of "Ain't Love Grand?" to zero--so I made it FREE  at Smashwords. Go ahead, report me at Amazon--PLEASE!

FREE is Good! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837


The Healer Vs. The Lawyer. Winner Best First Book Golden Quill Award.

Love you muchly--
Dana


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm trying to get Amazon to drop the price of "Ain't Love Grand?" to zero--so I made it FREE  at Smashwords. Go ahead, report me at Amazon--PLEASE!
> 
> FREE is Good! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837
> 
> 
> The Healer Vs. The Lawyer. Winner Best First Book Golden Quill Award.
> 
> Love you muchly--
> Dana


Dana,
Just reported for you. Maybe it will help.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Just found out that CODENAME: DANCER was named an Indie Hot Pick for the month of December by Romantic Times Magazine!!!

I'm pretty excited. It's in their new "Self-Pub Hub" column that just started in August, and mine si teh first YA book to be featured. Yay!


----------



## CJArcher

I reported it, Dana. Hope it goes free soon.

Congrats on the RT mention, Amanda. Good luck with sales.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Amanda Brice said:


> Just found out that CODENAME: DANCER was named an Indie Hot Pick for the month of December by Romantic Times Magazine!!!
> 
> I'm pretty excited. It's in their new "Self-Pub Hub" column that just started in August, and mine si teh first YA book to be featured. Yay!


That's pretty darned exciting, Amanda! Like winning the lottery!

Tammie and CJ: Thanks for reporting me at Amazon. It would be a great shot in the arm to get on the Freebie list. I uploaded the opening to "Patty's Angels" from "Hope for the Holidays" at the end of book. All these strategies!

Husband wants to take walk...Later!

Dana


----------



## marielamba

Amanda Brice said:


> Just found out that CODENAME: DANCER was named an Indie Hot Pick for the month of December by Romantic Times Magazine!!!
> 
> I'm pretty excited. It's in their new "Self-Pub Hub" column that just started in August, and mine si teh first YA book to be featured. Yay!


Yeah Amanda! I hope it boosts your sales like crazy,

Marie


----------



## JMJeffries

I design my own covers, though the covers for Suite Seduction and Suite Nothings were designed by a friend.


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Hi Everyone,

My historical romance novella, _Rescued by a Rake_, is available this week on amazon. It's a quick, spicy read set on the moors of England. Currently #88 in gothic romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Rescued-Rake-Rakes-Rogues-ebook/dp/B005WAVO62/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_3

Check it out, if you're interested. Thanks!

Gwen


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

Hope you're have a great weekend! It's Sample Sunday.

Here's my pitch--

*Romance! Comedy! Football! Enjoy the "Marry Me" Scene from* Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance http://bit.ly/fLIqw6



Love you muchly--
Dana


----------



## Iowagirl

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm trying to get Amazon to drop the price of "Ain't Love Grand?" to zero--so I made it FREE  at Smashwords. Go ahead, report me at Amazon--PLEASE!
> 
> FREE is Good! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837
> 
> 
> The Healer Vs. The Lawyer. Winner Best First Book Golden Quill Award.
> 
> Love you muchly--
> Dana


Dana,

I'll gladly report you, but I'm new to all this and don't know how. Can you advise a newbie?

Thanks!

Tracey


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi gang! Here's a fun group on Facebook, Romance Novel Junkies:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/47100110777?ap=1

Miriam Minger


----------



## CKVolnek

Exciting news Amanda! Way to go. That will be a great boost to your book! Whoo Doo.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Iowagirl, just go to the book page and scroll down to about the middle. It will say "Report a lower price" or something to that effect.

Amanda, mucho grats to you. Big achievement.

Joyce


----------



## Iowagirl

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Iowagirl, just go to the book page and scroll down to about the middle. It will say "Report a lower price" or something to that effect.
> 
> Amanda, mucho grats to you. Big achievement.
> 
> Joyce


Thanks Joyce! I learned something new today.

Tracey


----------



## Iowagirl

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm trying to get Amazon to drop the price of "Ain't Love Grand?" to zero--so I made it FREE  at Smashwords. Go ahead, report me at Amazon--PLEASE!
> 
> FREE is Good! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837
> 
> 
> The Healer Vs. The Lawyer. Winner Best First Book Golden Quill Award.
> 
> Love you muchly--
> Dana


You've been reported Dana


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Dara England did the covers of both Her Own Best Enemy and Separation Anxiety.

Amanda from Razzle Dazzle Design did the cover for my new release, Intrusion.

I have zero artistic talent whatsoever, so I figure my covers are best left to the professionals! LOL.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm trying to get Amazon to drop the price of "Ain't Love Grand?" to zero--so I made it FREE  at Smashwords. Go ahead, report me at Amazon--PLEASE!
> 
> FREE is Good! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837
> 
> 
> The Healer Vs. The Lawyer. Winner Best First Book Golden Quill Award.
> 
> Love you muchly--
> Dana


reported you! Good luck. Let us know when you go free!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Great to be back and reading up on everyone!!! I am working on my new novel and having tons of fun with it.

Dana, do you have "Ain't Love Grand?" on Barnes & Noble? Because I noticed that Amazon ignored me when I changed my price to 99 cents on Smashwords. They didn't do anything until I changed it on Barnes & Noble too.



Amanda Brice said:


> Just found out that CODENAME: DANCER was named an Indie Hot Pick for the month of December by Romantic Times Magazine!!!


Big congrats, Amanda! Awesome.

Best,
Tiph


----------



## Linda Acaster

Thanks for the heads up on that wrinkle, Tiphanie.

Linda


----------



## Iowagirl

I don't know if we're still talking covers, but I buy my images at photodisk.com. My graphic designer friend applied the text, but I've since downloaded and taught myself the basics of Paint.NET so now I can do it myself.

Here's my cover mock-up for my next book which I hope to release next September. My main character has long, wavy blonde hair so when I saw this image I knew I had to use it. I haven't bought it yet, but I'm going to soon.

I'm not artistic at all, so I'm trying to buy quality images and then all I have to do is add the title and my name.

https://picasaweb.google.com/107418625595555310551/October252011#

***Edited to add that I'm not sure why you have to click on the link. I tried to insert the picture, but I did something wrong.

Tracey


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey all!

I've been tripping around the web selling my non-romances. Thanks to all for reporting me to Amazon. I need to work on getting B&N to drop to zero. When I looked at the price place it appeared I couldn't go lower than 99 cents. I'll look again.

As far as covers go, I learned on a tutorial from Joleene Naylor at her MySpace site. I can't give you the link becuase my old browser won't open MySpace anymore, but it is really good.  She uses GIMP, which is a free download program and I have learned my way around it.

Gettin' late.

'night!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey all!

What's happening this weekend? "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" will be featured at Edward C. Patterson's Indie Spotlight. I'll be interested to see what that looks like.

I've noticed our very own Chicki Brown has been burning it up at ENT http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-hollywood-swinging/678602/

She sold over 200 last count!

Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Dana Taylor said:


> I've noticed our very own Chicki Brown has been burning it up at ENT http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-hollywood-swinging/678602/
> 
> She sold over 200 last count!
> 
> Dana


That's awesome! Congrats, Chicki!

Tiph


----------



## Miriam Minger

If you're a historical romance fan, TWIN PASSIONS is 99 cents for a limited time. My very first novel and a Viking story in honor of my Norwegian heritage. Have a great Fall weekend!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Halloween!

@Sibel--I've seen the anthology all over the web this weekend. That's great! I hope it does really well.

So who has something up for Halloween? I decided to dig up a scene from Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance

Much of the big climax takes place on Halloween at the high school Haunted Forest Carnival.



Enjoy the scene I've entitled: RUN, MADDIE, RUN  at my website  [URL=http://definitelydana.wordpress]http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/[/url]

Gotta go buy treats!

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Good luck with the story, Sibel.

And good luck to all those doing Nano this year. I don't think I'll join in. With all the fun forums they have available I think it'll be more of a time suck and I'd probably get LESS writing done, lol.


----------



## DDScott

Happy Holidays a wee bit early, Y'All!

*MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE   - A Christmas Anthology - featuring holiday short stories by Bestselling Authors Tonya Kappes, Talli Roland and I (D. D. Scott), along with debut author Lee Lopez - is here!!!*

We've got reindeer with an emissions problem, a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus), Christmas superstitions galore and a quirky-museum miracle!!!

All for $2.99!!!

Happy Reading and Happy Holidays from our homes to yours!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wow, that was fast DD!  Super cute cover. Nice work.  I'm still working up my idea for the Summer Fling anthology.


----------



## CJArcher

That is the cutest cover, DD. I was hoping to have something else out by the end of this year but it ain't going to happen. Life threw me a curve ball and some stories had to get shoved to the backburner for a while.


----------



## MildredC

I have a question that may be dumb, but here goes. D. D. Scott, your anthology cover is really cute, very eye catching. But it's written by several authors. I'm assuming it's Indie? How do you do that? How do you publish on Amazon an anthology with more than one author without totally confusing the entire works? Will Amazon keep the records for each author, pay percentages to each individual? OK, I'm confusing myself, but would love to have this clear in my mind. I assumed we each had to go it alone? 

Thanks for any help/explanation.

Mildred Colvin


----------



## Chicki

That's a wonderful cover, D.D.! I can't wait to see what our Valentine's anthology cover will be!

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! Today I'm featured on author Deborah Cooke's wonderful blog, Alive and Knitting, where I visit with Deb about TWIN PASSIONS, my very first historical romance. If you have a moment, drop by and leave a comment to say hi!

http://www.delacroix.net/wordpress/?p=3058

Miriam Minger


----------



## Aris Whittier

Miriam Minger said:


> Hi everyone! Today I'm featured on author Deborah Cooke's wonderful blog, Alive and Knitting, where I visit with Deb about TWIN PASSIONS, my very first historical romance. If you have a moment, drop by and leave a comment to say hi!
> 
> http://www.delacroix.net/wordpress/?p=3058
> 
> Miriam Minger


I just stopped by. Great post Miriam!


----------



## DD Graphix

Since some of this talk is about covers, I hope you all don't mind that I speak up and say that I do cover design as well. I'm a long-time graphic designer (over 20 years), and have been doing ebook work for a few months now. I have one cover published and a contract for a historical romance cover from an established print author who is going independent. While I'm waiting hopefully to get more covers, I have done a few samples, in my sig and on my website. I also love to review and help authors with already created covers and really enjoy the Cover Art Review blog. 

I do think a cover can make or break a book, whether digital or print.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Nice covers DD Graphix!

I posted this news in the writer's cafe, but I know some of you don't venture over there.  This was posted on Publishers Marketplace this week:

Lisa Scott's NO FOOLIN', Book one of the Willowdale Romances, romantic comedy set in a small North Carolina town, to Deborah Smith at Bell Bridge Books, in a two-book deal (World).

I'm so excited! This is the same No Foolin that was on sale on amazon for a few weeks.  I had submitted it to Harlequin, they rejected and I stupidly didn't think any one else published category length.  I've been narrating audiobooks for belle bridge and was talking to one of their authors who suggested I submit to them.  So, I emailed the gal I talk with there, sent my ms. and half an hour later had an offer.  It took Harlequin 11 months to say no and belle bridge half an hour to say yes.    So this is what it's like to be in publishing love.... 

I think it's a good move because they offer an advance, do tons to promote their authors (they take part in sunshine deals etc.) and have a great reputation.  I'll be out in print, ebook and audio next Nov. and I'll be releasing short stories on my own linked to the Willowdale romances. And they're fine with me continuing to indie pub my short story collections.


----------



## SuzanBattah

Hi there everyone,

Latest Release out there now Mad About the Boy by Suzan Battah available on Amazon and Kindle.

Would love to hear some suggestions on how to improve my visibility on Amazon. I've been doing interviews, running contests, have a website, currently arranging a Blog Tour, Booktrailer is out - any ideas? The book is out with a few reviewers and hearing positive responses, just wondering if anyone else has any suggestions on improvement. 

Thanks
www.suzanbattah.com


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Lisa Scott said:


> Lisa Scott's NO FOOLIN', Book one of the Willowdale Romances, romantic comedy set in a small North Carolina town, to Deborah Smith at Bell Bridge Books, in a two-book deal (World).
> 
> I'm so excited! This is the same No Foolin that was on sale on amazon for a few weeks. I had submitted it to Harlequin, they rejected and I stupidly didn't think any one else published category length. I've been narrating audiobooks for belle bridge and was talking to one of their authors who suggested I submit to them. So, I emailed the gal I talk with there, sent my ms. and half an hour later had an offer. It took Harlequin 11 months to say no and belle bridge half an hour to say yes.  So this is what it's like to be in publishing love....
> 
> I think it's a good move because they offer an advance, do tons to promote their authors (they take part in sunshine deals etc.) and have a great reputation. I'll be out in print, ebook and audio next Nov. and I'll be releasing short stories on my own linked to the Willowdale romances. And they're fine with me continuing to indie pub my short story collections.


Big congrats, Lisa!!! That's wonderful and I hope it is the best partnership.


----------



## CJArcher

Huge congrats, Lisa!  I hope the partnership is fruitful.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Aris Whittier said:


> I just stopped by. Great post Miriam!


Thanks, Aris! The Norwegian inspiration for Twin Passions brought up lots of great memories for me.  If some of you haven't seen the blog post, here it is again. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

http://www.delacroix.net/wordpress/?p=3058

Miriam Minger


----------



## marielamba

Hi everyone!

So happy to report another smoking hot review for my YA romance OVER MY HEAD. The reviewer is the Australian book blogger Agrippina Legit, who says...

"Over My Head is a strong contemporary offering, with an interesting, multi-layered plot and a likeable cast of characters. Marie Lamba deals with cultural conflicts with warmth and sympathy, while accurately representing young love, with all its accompanying mistakes and embarrassments. A solid read."

There's a huge detailed review on the site... You can check it out here: http://www.agrippinalegit.com/2011/11/book-review-over-my-head-marie-lamba.html

Happy dance!!!

Now if only all the great reviews I've been getting would translate into SALES. Sigh...

Best of luck fellow romance authors!
Marie


----------



## ffvp

I have three Adult romances, Send a White Rose, Vienta, and The Baron of Larcondale, and one YA Medieval suspense with some romantic elements. y husband Michael Findley has lots of romance in his Sci Fi book The Space Empire Saga All are historical settings. They are Christian, but please don't think they are wimpy. Strong married love, violence appropriate to the circumstances and time period, and plenty of plot elements to keep you interested! Even my Children's Adventure series hero, Benny, has some romance for his mom "Doctor Dad" in the new second book of the series, and Benny himself has twin sisters setting theirs sights on him!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Romantic thriller RIPPED APART "whisks you away into an amazing thriller that has everything you could possibly want: Tragedy, heart pounding moments, shootouts, escapes, characters you love, characters you feel sympathy for and characters you absolutely hate. It will leave you thinking of the sheer power of it long after you've finished." Thanks Misty at The Top Shelf blog for the fantastic review!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all!  I just released the latest collection of Flirts short stories--Holiday Flirts!  Here's what one of my readers said:

"So I started Holiday Flirts last night.....and finished it!
I loved them all. I laughed a lot, even cried some. But it was good crying!
The only bad part, was that there wasn't any more to read!
Can't wait to read more from you!  "


If anyone would like a free review copy, please PM me!  

Anyone else have any holiday related works coming out?


----------



## damorales

Oh, Baby is just $.99! Short, contemporary romance by Claire Matthews










Synopsis:

Lainey Walker has a loving family, a bright future as a lawyer, and biological clock that's ticking like a time bomb. Medical issues make it necessary for her to get pregnant now, but without a husband or boyfriend on the horizon, she's on the hunt for a donor. Will the gorgeous partner in her new law firm fit the bill, or will she find that her perfect baby daddy has been under her nose all along?


----------



## samanthabates

Hi everyone, I have 3 PNR book online at the moment, i am in the process of editing my 4th (it would happen quicker if i stopped chatting with people on threads and sites lol). I have also started a blog which promotes my seris, The Silver Series and also provide reviews for new authors.

http://samanthabatespnrauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

I've been away for several days, playing catch up! So many new people here. It's great!

My TBR couldn't be read in this lifetime!

Dana Taylor


----------



## 25803

Lisa Scott said:


> Lisa Scott's NO FOOLIN', Book one of the Willowdale Romances, romantic comedy set in a small North Carolina town, to Deborah Smith at Bell Bridge Books, in a two-book deal (World).


Lisa,

Woohoo!! This is fabulous news. Bell is doing great things for its authors.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Good Morning Everyone! 
Today I'm featured on *Sam, E and R's Awesomeness blog*. I did a FUN author interview and we are giving away a copy of _Fatal Embrace_. Please come by and say hi and enter to win a copy of _Fatal Embrace_!

http://samsawesomness.blogspot.com/2011/11/aris-whittier-interview-and-giveaway.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just dropped in to say HI! I've been writing like mad and haven't had much time.  Watch for the first novelette in my new series coming the beginning of December.

REGAN O'REILLY, PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers. 

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.


----------



## Chicki

I'm being interviewed today on author Ashley Barron's blog. She asked me about the best compliment I've received on my books. Stop by and read my answer.

http://blog.thepriyas.com/2011 /11/10/author-interview-chicki -brown.aspx

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey girfriends (and the occassional guy),

I haven't been around here as much. This joint is always jumpin'!

@Lisa Scott--I almost missed your Big News!--Getting signed with Belle Books is GREAT! Deborah Smith has been one of my favorite authors for a long time. She and a few Southern authors had the guts a few years ago to go their own way and take on the Big 6 and they have done VERY well. Congratulations! You are working with some terrific people!

Okay--it's the full moon--so I have to pitch Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance










Read the "Marry Me" scene at Scribd--http://www.scribd.com/doc/34385200/Devil-Moon-A-Mystic-Romance
Happy Thursday!

Dana Taylor


----------



## DDScott

So what's next for all your fave Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Characters?

Welcome to *Madness Under The Mistletoe   - A Christmas Anthology...featuring...*!

The scoop regarding Zoey and Roman for this holiday season...

*Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Whoville*

In this anthology of four Christmas novellas, we've got...

_*Reindeer with an emissions problem, Christmas superstitions galore, a quirky-museum miracle and a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus)!!!*_










Here's a Sneak Peek at my Cozy Cash Mystery contribution to this collection - HULLABALOO AND HOLLY TOO:

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/10/hullabaloo-and-holly-too-sneak-peek-at.html

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Went ahead and put _Regan O'Reilly, Private Investigator_ on Smashwords. I have to wait until 12/1 to put it on Amazon.










May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/104405


----------



## DDScott

Wavin' atchy'all!

I just started a new thread where we can all list our Holiday Reads and begin to fill our Kindles with Holiday Romances!!!

Here's the thread and the scoop:

*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91344.0.html*

***********************

*Here's a superfab fun thread with all our Holiday Reads for all u superfab Kindle Peeps!*

***Note: I'll begin with mine...then y'all keep on adding yours...let's fill our Kindles with some Holiday Cheer!***

Welcome to *Madness Under The Mistletoe  - A Christmas Anthology*!

Where you'll find the scoop regarding my Cozy Cash Mysteries Couple - Zoey and Roman - for this holiday season...

_*Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Whoville*_

In this anthology of four Christmas novellas for just $2.99, we've got...

*Reindeer with an emissions problem, Christmas superstitions galore, a quirky-museum miracle and a pole dancer turned assistant to Mrs. C (as in Mrs. Claus)!!!*










Here's a Sneak Peek at my Cozy Cash Mystery contribution to this collection - HULLABALOO AND HOLLY TOO:

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/10/hullabaloo-and-holly-too-sneak-peek-at.html

Happy Holidays from our homes to yours!!!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just discovered this thread- what an awesome mine of information and Indie reads. 

I've just Indie published my first novel (historical romance) " Eulogy's Secret" - this is a story of greed, prejudice and a stolen indentity. If you fancy escaping into a page turning read, then I'd value your support. 

Here is the blurb:
In the four weeks since her guardians’ death, Eulogy Foster has lost everything. Penniless and alone she seeks the help of her estranged brother, Lord Lucien Devlin. But Devlin throws Eulogy out onto the streets and the mercy of a passing stranger, Jack Huntley. As Eulogy seeks the truth behind her birth, she is drawn into the world of art and artists, where her morals are challenged and all is deception. 
Jack Huntley: bitter, cynical and betrayed in love. He believes women are devious, scheming, untrustworthy creatures - and when he rescues a naïve Miss from being raped, his life is about to change forever. As his attraction to Eulogy grows, caught in a deadlock with both denying their true feelings, events take a sinister turn as someone seeks to silence Eulogy….forever

Love to all romance readers, everywhere! 
Grace x

PS hope a little self-promo is allowed in this thread. If not, then I'll let my wrists be slapped. 
G x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Since it's Sample Sunday, thought I'd post the first page of my new book.

REGAN O'REILLY,
PRIVATE INVESTIGATOR

May, 1942

    Regan O'Reilly sat in her office on the second floor of the Woolworth's Five and Dime Building, staring out of the window. Spring had burst through everywhere. Birds were singing, flowers were blooming and the air was warm with promise. 
    Everywhere but here, she sighed.
    She took out her compact, not wanting to look, but forcing herself to do so. What she saw didn't make her feel one whit better. The pancake she'd applied so carefully did little to hide the shiner on her left eye. 
    Regan flinched inwardly when she thought about how she'd acquired it. 
She did a lot of work for Amalgamated Insurance Company, retrieving lost and stolen property. Nine times out of ten the property had been stolen by the owner himself, and this case was no different.
    When she'd confronted the man with her proof, he'd become angry, and then lashed out at her. She'd been able to duck the blow, but not the wild swing from his mistress. She'd walked right into it, Regan reminded herself, disgusted. She'd slapped the woman right and left. The floozy had then burst into tears and thrown herself into the arms of her married lover. What an act!
    That's when Regan drew her gun from its shoulder holster and warned the two of them not to move. Her eye stung and it was watering badly. At least all she had to do was dial the switchboard operator and ask her to get the police. She couldn't possibly foul that up, could she?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey Ladies--

@Grace--self-promotion is the name of the game here! No wrist slapping. Welcome

@DeeDee--hope your holiday book is a big success.

@Margaret--wow, you know how to grab the reader with a few deft paragraphs. I look forward to reading it. The mention of "pancake" made it feel instantly 40's!

I want to give mention to L.C. Evans latest release My Planet or Yours?



Nora Bryant is a single Earth woman out to ban men from her life after a recent breakup. Triskam is a strikingly handsome extraterrestrial, who crash lands near her remote Arizona home. Add to this mix, a couple of misguided thugs looking for a gold rush, an overly friendly, not-so-guard dog, and a communications device that thinks it's a nanny, and you have My Planet or Yours?, a delightful new romantic comedy by LC Evans, author of the Kindle bestseller, We Interrupt This Date.

It's at 662 at Amazon right now, which is great!

Enjoy

Dana Taylor


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What an act!
> That's when Regan drew her gun from its shoulder holster and warned the two of them not to move. Her eye stung and it was watering badly. At least all she had to do was dial the switchboard operator and ask her to get the police. She couldn't possibly foul that up, could she?


Love the voice, pacing, swiftly generated images, Gertie. Nicely done! Now I'm jumping over to Amazon to download the sample for more. Great stuff!


----------



## Bailey Bristol

I write historical romantic suspense in Americana settings.
*Just realeased* Book 1 in the Samaritan Files trilogy
*THE DEVIL'S DIME* 99 cents for Kindle and Nook



The very thin line between 1896 Manhattan respectability and the corruption of the Tenderloin District is crossed when Jess's newspaper column puts a target on a good samaritan's back. Addie is kidnapped, her father is about to be hung, all because of Jess Pepper's investigative reporting in 1896 New York City. Romantic Historical Suspense


----------



## CJArcher

Oh wonderful, more great new reads to add to my TBR pile. So glad there's some more historical romantic suspense. I love this sub-genre!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> @Margaret--wow, you know how to grab the reader with a few deft paragraphs. I look forward to reading it. The mention of "pancake" made it feel instantly 40's!


And dated me in the process. 



> I want to give mention to L.C. Evans latest release My Planet or Yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Nora Bryant is a single Earth woman out to ban men from her life after a recent breakup. Triskam is a strikingly handsome extraterrestrial, who crash lands near her remote Arizona home. Add to this mix, a couple of misguided thugs looking for a gold rush, an overly friendly, not-so-guard dog, and a communications device that thinks it's a nanny, and you have My Planet or Yours?, a delightful new romantic comedy by LC Evans, author of the Kindle bestseller, We Interrupt This Date.
> 
> It's at 662 at Amazon right now, which is great!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Dana Taylor


I picked it up the other day and I'm looking forward to reading it.



Bailey Bristol said:


> Love the voice, pacing, swiftly generated images, Gertie. Nicely done! Now I'm jumping over to Amazon to download the sample for more. Great stuff!


Thanks, Bailey. You'll have to check it out on Smashwords first. I'm not publishing on Amazon for two more weeks.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/104405


----------



## emmameade83

Hi Everyone,

I have recently published my first ebook called Night Sighs. This paranormal romance is a collection of 5 short stories following the sexy rockstar vampire Tristan and his girlfriend Alex.
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Sighs-ebook/dp/B00647Y158/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321301380&sr=8-1



Hope you'll get a chance to take a look

http://emmameade.com/


----------



## Tonya

My new current release, Happy New Life, is set during the holiday season into the New Year. Happy New Life is the second novel in my Grandberry Falls series! 

Blurb:
Interior decorator and divorced mom, Liz Day, is living her dream by opening up The Mole Hole Interiors. Life couldn't be better with best friend Jenna Greenlee and boyfriend, Cole Michaels by her side. Until she discovers a deep secret between Jenna and Cole that will change the lives in Grandberry Falls.

Jenna vows to make the new year, the beginning of a NEW LIFE. . .HAPPY NEW LIFE.

Plus it's only .99!! Great holiday read full of fun, family, love, and true happiness!! 

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce
#8 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Relationships > Divorce
#95 in Books > Parenting & Relationships > Family Relationships


----------



## Miriam Minger

TWIN PASSIONS is featured at Ereader News Today! http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-twin-passions/679038/



Miriam Minger

P.S. Latest stats for TWIN PASSIONS!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #206 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 
#5 in Books > Romance > Historical


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi Everyone, I'm trying to make one of the shorts from my new collection free. Can you report Holiday Rush (from Holiday Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories)

as being free on itunes? http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/holiday-rush/id481632752?mt=11

Thanks so much if you can help out!


----------



## mscottwriter

Okay, I'm going to be one-clicking my way into the poor house now, lol. There are so many terrific looking titles here!

I'll add my own...it's an urban fantasy/chick lit about a succubus whose love life sucks. Only $.99.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

@Michelle--welcome. Yes, it's easy to go click-crazy around here!

@Miriam--congrats on your great boost from ENT. Greg is the greatest!

@Lisa--you've been duly reported!

If you're looking for a Christmas story, I started a Listmania from the holiday thread. It is just a start. Check it out!

Happy Holidays 2011  http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

Have a great evening!

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks Dana!  Your holiday list link didn't work for me.  You might want to check it.


----------



## emmameade83

Hi Michelle: I love the cover for Straight to Hell

I'd like to pitch my own paranormal romance, a sexy, fun read Night Sighs

Night Sighs is a sensual paranormal romance, following the relationship and adventures of the vampire Tristan and his lover Alex through five short stories: The Dead Beats, The Ancients, Until My Body Is Dust, Bourbon & Jazz and West of Forever.



Thanks
Em


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho!

@Welcome Em! You've joined the Indie Adventure.

@Lisa-- I fixed the link to the Happy Holidays 2011 Listmania http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

I woke up to a nice surprise this morning. 

"Hope for the Holidays" was featured on Daily Cheap Reads this morning and is enjoying a nice ride in sales today. You can check it out here-- http://bit.ly/vGzg9b

Have a great evening!

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Hello to all the new authors here, so glad you found us!

Miriam - wow, great results from ENT! Getting into the 200s is amazing.

Lisa - I've reported you.

For anyone who missed my thread here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92104.0.html I just wanted to let you all know that I've signed a deal with Amazon's new romance imprint, Montlake Publishing. They're going to re-release A Secret Life and A Secret Desire in 2012 (print included!). I'll continue to self-publish other projects though because I'm kind of addicted now


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> For anyone who missed my thread here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92104.0.html I just wanted to let you all know that I've signed a deal with Amazon's new romance imprint, Montlake Publishing. They're going to re-release A Secret Life and A Secret Desire in 2012 (print included!). I'll continue to self-publish other projects though because I'm kind of addicted now


Fantatic! It's so great to see so many of our KB authors getting great deals.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Great news Dana, CJ and Miriam!  And yeah, we do rock!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Congratulations--C.J. Archer! The cream rises to the top. Your stories are great fun and this boost from Amazon will give you the exposure your deserve. We knew you when!

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Dana Taylor said:


> Congratulations--C.J. Archer! The cream rises to the top. Your stories are great fun and this boost from Amazon will give you the exposure your deserve. We knew you when!
> 
> Dana


I'll second this...Cheers and Congrats to You, C.J.!!!


----------



## DDScott

While y'all are reading *MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE* and all of the other superfab holiday reads on our thread, I've got the perfect cocktail for you...

*The...

Under The Mistletoe Martini!!!*

_With crushed candy canes around the rim..._

Here's the scoop and the recipe too...

http://ddscottville.blogspot.com/2011/11/cheers-to-yall-with-under-mistletoe.html

Happy Holidays from our homes to yours!

And Happy Reading and Cheers to Y'All too!!!


----------



## JaimeRae

I was really glad to find this thread. Can always use a place to learn, meet others who write the same genre. I have one out, set in the 1860's Nevada Territory, Perpetual Love, the first of a series. Book 2 will come out in Jan. 20112.
Am getting ready to launch my second in December, Tudor Rose. It is contemporary, the first in a series, Tudor Dynasty.
Love to hear from others. Please feel free to check out my blog: http://www.jamiesalisburyauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Linda Acaster

Wonderful news re Montlake! Congratulations to you all. This new vista is exciting for us all.

I've got new titling on the cover for Hostage of the Heart, which I think gives a better feel for this Mediaeval sweet romance, so I'm still plugging away here.

​


----------



## tallulahgrace

Love this thread! So many talented authors willing to share. In that spirit, I'm inviting those of you who haven't joined us to list your books at http://www.books2heart.com. If you subscribe, I'll add you to the Featured Author rotation.

I'd also like to share Destiny, the most romantic book of Timeless Trilogy.



_*Do You Believe in Reincarnation?

Cassandra's dreams have the clarity of remembrances, the pain of love lost and the essence of future connections. Who is the man that haunts her, nearly every night? Could they truly have been lovers throughout centuries past? Will they have another chance?

Follow Cassandra's bittersweet journey towards finding and keeping the love of her life. *_


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on a rainy Sunday afternoon--

@Jamie--welcome and congrats on your debut. The fun has just begun!

@ Linda--I really like the new cover!

@Tallulah--I have jotted down the website. Didn't I just see you at twitter, also?  Thanks for spreading the word about our books! Your book interests me. Reincarnation themes are hard to pull off, but compelling!

Dana


----------



## Linda Acaster

Thanks for the response to my new cover, Dana.

Rainy afternoon? What better excuse to curl up with a Kindle! It's a chilly, misty night here in the UK, so I am about to curl up in bed with mine. Enjoy the rest of your day!

Linda


----------



## tallulahgrace

@Dana  Thanks and yes, you probably saw me or my alter-ego, books2heart on Twitter. I try to get around. You're right about the reincarnation theme; the most difficult aspect for me was deciding how to format the book so that the reader knew instantly that the passage was in the past, etc. I think I pulled it off, at least I hope so.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tallulahgrace said:


> @Dana Thanks and yes, you probably saw me or my alter-ego, books2heart on Twitter. I try to get around. You're right about the reincarnation theme; the most difficult aspect for me was deciding how to format the book so that the reader knew instantly that the passage was in the past, etc. I think I pulled it off, at least I hope so.


I was following you, but I didn't know who you were. Now you're on my KB authors list.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

CJArcher said:


> For anyone who missed my thread here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92104.0.html I just wanted to let you all know that I've signed a deal with Amazon's new romance imprint, Montlake Publishing. They're going to re-release A Secret Life and A Secret Desire in 2012 (print included!). I'll continue to self-publish other projects though because I'm kind of addicted now


Woohoo! Congrats, CJ! I hope you much success with them.

I love stopping by and see what you are all up to. It's very good to see the new releases and sales success like Miriam's.

Best and hope everyone a great Thanksgiving!

Tiph


----------



## elenaaitken

Hi, all. 
I haven't been here for a bit but it's so nice to see all the new releases happening on here. I see I'll need to start reading faster. 

I just released a Christmas novella, Unexpected Gifts, last weekend. And this past weekend my short Betty and Veronica finally went free. That's been a lot of fun to see the downloads racking up on that one. It's pretty crazy to think that there are that many people now reading MY words. I do love this indie journey. 

Good luck with holiday sales everyone. I'm looking forward to some new reads myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Take a look at my post on Suzanne Adair's Relevant History blog. _The First Thanksgiving: The Pilgrims and What Really Happened_

Leave a comment and you'll be entered to win a copy of my anthology, _A Walk In The Woods._

http://bit.ly/ttHB5Y


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Elena--I'll add your book to the Happy Holidays 2011 Listmania I've started at Amazon http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

Regarding Sample Sunday. If you haven't joined in the Sample Sunday in the Writer's Cafe--you might want to come to the party. The deal is you come up with a max 140 character tweet sending readers to a sample you have somewhere on the web. In turn, you schedule tweets throughout Sunday using either HootSuite or Tweedeck of everyone's tweets. It's a great way to get out your work and build your followers.

Yesterday I directed people to my sample to Author's Den like this:

Comedy! Romance! Football! Enjoy the "Marry Me" scene from DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE http://bit.ly/u9wTsv #SampleSunday @SupernalDana

Today, Devil Moon is the #1 most popular book at Author's Den. So, it was a free way to get a good boost.

Dana


----------



## samanthabates

Hi i have 3 Paranormal Romance books on Kindle and paper back - The Silver Series

Silver's Alpha - 

Get up close and personal with the Silver Wolf Pack. Strong, sexy, and protective shifters, the wolves will protect one of their own to the death.

Lucky is a police officer with the Paranormal Task Force, as a defender of the innocent and vulnerable, she never thought she would have to deal with a stalker. A chance encounter in a night club results in a somewhat unconventional, albeit hot introduction to Ben, the Alpha of the wolf pack. 

When her stalker threatens Lucky and her children, they are protected by the wolf pack. Kidnapped while working undercover, she finally meets her stalker and comes face to face with someone very familiar to her. 

The goddesses intervene to help. But can Ben find her in time? What do the goddesses want with the Silver Wolf Pack? Why have they sent Mitch one of their warriors to live on earth, even he doesn’t k now the answer to that?

The first book in the Silver Series offers a combination of, love, sex, passion and excitement. Follow the lives, the loves and the trials of humans living openly with other species.

The Wolf with the Silver Smile - Womaniser Nicky is caught in a trap of friendship, never having been in this place before he is out of his depth and lost. The complete innocence in Morgan astounds him, she becomes his best friend and a woman he has fallen deeply in love with. Not knowing how to proceed with these new and intense feelings, or willing to risk his friendship with Morgan, Nicky refuses to act on them.

Running from her past, can Morgan trust Nicky enough to help and protect her without breaking her heart? Is it a risk she can take? When her enemies find her she has no choice but to trust Nicky and Silver Pack. What she never expected to find was the mother who abandoned her as a baby or her soul mate. The biggest shock to Morgan is coming face to face with the wolf who protected her in her dreams, who loved and cared for her during her darkest days. 

The Kiss of a Vampire, The Heart of a Wolf - 
Living openly with Other Species has changed the world as we know it. Humans are no longer as the top of the food chain. New York City is home to the Silver Wolf Pack. Theo is a wolf in love with Imogen, both are fighting for their lives and their hearts. When Imogen is attacked by vampire she becomes a hybrid vampire, can she find who she is before its too late? 

Theo and Imogen have each been hurt and traumatised, their wounds are the type that can't be seen but threaten to destory the love they have for each other. Each one has a journey to make, a journey that could destroy them.

The goddess of War has been following the lives of the Silver Pack for longer than anyone realises, when she asks Theo for assistance he takes the opportunity to give Imogen the space she needs. It is on this quest that he finds family he never knew existed. 

Imogen is taken in by the vampires. While trying to teach her how to adapt to her new life she is forced to face her fears.

Each has to face their own personal demons, but will they survive long enough to love and be loved by the other?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I haven't been here in a few days. Glad to hear about everyone's progress and hope the coming holidays bring everyone a few sales.

I've been preparing my next release. Hopefully, I'll have it up in two weeks. I'm in the process of fine-tuning it--again. First two chapters are up on my website if you care to check it out. Website is http://www.joycedebacco.com and title is Tomorrow Blossoms.

Joyce


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wow! RIPPED APART has jumped onto Amazon's Top 100 lists for Romantic Suspense. Only 99 cents for a "steamroller" of a thrill ride!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Wow! RIPPED APART has jumped onto Amazon's Top 100 lists for Romantic Suspense. Only 99 cents for a "steamroller" of a thrill ride!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congratulations!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Regan O'Reilly, Private Investigator_ is now up on Amazon.

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Print Length: 50 pages

You can read the sample here. http://bit.ly/rr-kb










That's my childhood dog on the cover.


----------



## Suzie Grant

Hello everyone,

I've been a lurker for several months but I've decided to take the plunge so to speak. I'd like to share my historical romance called Wrong Kind of Paradise http://www.amazon.com/Wrong-Kind-Paradise-ebook/dp/B005DJ92VQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313634187&sr=8-3 It's marked as $2.99 now.

I'd also like to see if I can get some help making my short story free at Amazon. It's free at B&N currently here http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/for-the-sake-of-sin-suzie-grant/1102380126?ean=2940032829256&itm=1&usri=suzie+grant

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Sake-Sin-ebook/dp/B0052N9ZJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313634187&sr=8-2

*Sigh* I've been trying to get it to go free for well over a month now. Amazon is being stubborn though. Thanks for any and all help with this and I'm looking forward to "meeting" everyone. (Now that I'm out of my shell a little)

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday and wonderful evening,
Suzie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcomes, Suzie and good luck.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here are my four titles in the Romance arena:

  ] ]​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Suzie Grant

Thanks for the welcome, Gertie.


----------



## candyann

Wow, a lot of great info here!! I'm very new to the kindleboards and am just now starting to look around. Wish I'd started sooner. LOL!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Here are my four titles in the Romance arena:
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed, I've always loved your covers. I could frame them and use them for artwork in my house.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

Thanks for the Indie Romance thread! Any feedback welcome! Take care, Dee

The Scent of Jade

The Kitchen Shrink

and newly released, Ros


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi there--

Hope everyone had a swell Thanksgiving.

@Suzie--glad you came out of your lurk. Pop in as much as you like. Best way we can remember you.

@Gertie aka Margaret--Love that new cover. It is very striking.

@ Dee T. I hoped over and "liked" your Jade book. Arresting cover.

@ ED! You made it to the Romance Thread. Hooray! Let it be known--I AM A BIG FAN OF EDWARD C. PATTERSON. I even devoted a blog on the subject.
You can read me singing his praises in "Discover an Indie Gem" http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/08/20/discover-an-indie-author-gem/

LOOK AWAY SILENCE  is my favorite, so far.

Have a great evening--
Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Hello to all the new posters here.  

Suzie, I reported your freebie to Amazon. Hope they bite!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ed, I've always loved your covers. I could frame them and use them for artwork in my house.


Thanks Gertie. I have 2 new covers for upcoming works over at the Support Thread, if you care to peek.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8329.msg1449602.html#new

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## Gwenan Haines

Hi,

I've got a new romance novella up. It's 99 cents on Kindle. Here's the link, if you're interested: http://www.amazon.com/Risking-Eternity-Vampire-Timeshifters-ebook/dp/B006CRCWAG

Thanks,

Gwen

The blurb:

Hayden Farrell will do whatever it takes to end the string of brutal murders that has terrorized the city of Boston. But is the police detective willing to risk eternity to catch the killer?

Valentin Grigorievich has wanted revenge for a long time. To get it, he needs Hayden's help--and maybe her life as well. Will the vampire's secret give him the satisfaction he craves or damn him forever?

This novella is the prequel to the Timeshifters vampire trilogy.

30,000 words


----------



## Suzie Grant

Thanks so much, CJArcher. I hope they do as well. I've pretty much decided to give it another week and if they don't then I will put the rest back at the .99 cent price. It's been free at itunes for almost a month now and it's listed as the number four on the free western list and B&N finally set it to free last week. Now Amazon is being the stubborn one lol. I really wish Amazon would give authors the free option. I have no clue why they wouldn't. 

Okay back to my cave. I am working like the devil to get this next book in the series out before the end of the year as promised. Wish me luck lol. Procrastination is evil lol. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday and an equally wonderful upcoming week,
~Suzie~


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi, my short story "Holiday Rush" still hasn't gone free after reporting it on itunes, so if anyone can report it on BN that would be awesome. Thanks so much! Here are the links.

http://www.amazon.com/Holiday-Flirts-Romantic-Stories-ebook/dp/B00630MUZ4/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322360145&sr=1-2

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107485277?ean=2940032845249&itm=1&usri=holiday+rush


----------



## Suzie Grant

Hi Lisa, I reported it for you. Good luck! Perhaps Amazon will be listening this week. We can only hope.


----------



## Marie Fostino

Hi Dana,
I am new at this and decided to give this a try. I am a new romance writer and got the courage to publish two books on Amazon. These books actually came from real life situations but I made them fiction and romantic. I am a mother and grandmother with a lot of wisdom from living and hope I have put them in my books. I am surprised how fast the kindles are becoming popular. I was on the plane with my soft back book and every one around me had electronic books. So I decided that I had to try and give a kindle a try and publish my books. I am not sure how I am now suppose to get them around to people I don't know but I hope this will help. My first one that I published is called _The Silver Locket_. http://www.amazon.com//dp/B005R6Q3D0/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322436655&sr=1-1 This is a good YA book for kids in high school thinking about having a baby. My other one is called_ A Struggle of the Heart_. http://www.amazon.com//dp/B0067T6O30/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322436746&sr=1-1 This YA book talks about the OKC bombing and how it changed the life of the heroin and of course how she finds love. If anyone has any advice to how I can try and advertise my books to give them a chance I am all ears. Thank you for letting us pitch about our books. 
With much appreciation,
Marie Fostino,
Author


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marie Fostino said:


> Hi Dana,
> I am new at this and decided to give this a try. I am a new romance writer and got the courage to publish two books on Amazon. These books actually came from real life situations but I made them fiction and romantic. I am a mother and grandmother with a lot of wisdom from living and hope I have put them in my books. I am surprised how fast the kindles are becoming popular. I was on the plane with my soft back book and every one around me had electronic books. So I decided that I had to try and give a kindle a try and publish my books. I am not sure how I am now suppose to get them around to people I don't know but I hope this will help. My first one that I published is called _The Silver Locket_. http://www.amazon.com//dp/B005R6Q3D0/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322436655&sr=1-1 This is a good YA book for kids in high school thinking about having a baby. My other one is called_ A Struggle of the Heart_. http://www.amazon.com//dp/B0067T6O30/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1322436746&sr=1-1 This YA book talks about the OKC bombing and how it changed the life of the heroin and of course how she finds love. If anyone has any advice to how I can try and advertise my books to give them a chance I am all ears. Thank you for letting us pitch about our books.
> With much appreciation,
> Marie Fostino,
> Author


Marie, you can start a thread for each of your books in The Book Bazaar. You can post the blurb and a link to Amazon. If you go to the top of the board, you'll see linkmaker. It's pretty self explanatory and you can post a link to amazon using your cover.

Once you do that, Ann or Betsy will post a welcome letter in your threads with the rules for promoting in the book bazaar.

If you go to the top of the writer's cafe (that's where the authors hang out), you'll see a post stickied with instructions on posting a link in your siggy.

Good luck.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Haven't been by in awhile, especially since like many of you here, I got busy publishing _Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know_ last month. And right before that I published _Outcome, A Novel._ In any case, _Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR_ remains my only romantic suspense. I'll have to catch up with you all. There are some great book covers on these pages!

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and that sales are perking along.


----------



## JaimeRae

I loved finding this thread! Great way to meet fellow authors and learn about their books and of course pitch my own! At present I have one eNovel out, "Perpetual Love", a historical novel set in the 1860s Nevada territory. It is the first of a three part series. The second book, "Changes" is due out in January 2012. They are both part of my "Albert and Anne" series.
The end of this week (December 2nd) my second e-novel is scheduled to be launched. "Tudor Rose", book one of "The Tudor Dynasty" series is a contemporary romance. Don't let the name fool you either. Henry VIII it is not about!
Here is a little blurb for ya...

Amadeus Tudor is rock star royalty. Tudor is part of a musical dynasty, who has risen to a level of fame usually seen once in a lifetime. He’s the front man for Tudor Rose, one of the top selling, most beloved rock bands in recent memory. 
Zara Middleton, long time former manager and publicist to Tudor Rose has been brought back into the fold, this time as Amadeus Tudor’s personal body guard. Someone is out to harm Amadeus, the question is who. And why would someone want to harm him? He has no known enemies, his fans as well as his business associates adore him. 
As the new tour gets underway, unsettling things begin to happen and Zara wonders who among Amadeus’s new management team she can trust.
The tour also finds Amadeus and Zara inseparable. As Zara becomes aware of long ignored feelings and emotions toward her former client, Amadeus takes charge, determined not to lose the only woman he’s truly loved again.


----------



## JaimeRae

Oops...forgot to mention that Perpetual Love is .99 and Tudor Rose will also be .99!


----------



## donna callea

Hi everyone. It's been a very long time since I last popped in here. Good to be back. Hope you don't mind this appeal for advice.

I'm having a bit of a dilemma with my seasonal romance 

This time of year it usually sells very well, and I've priced it at just 99 cents. It's been live since Dec. 2009, and has received 22 great reviews (averaging more than 4 stars) and lots of positive feedback from readers. But sales have completely stalled. I've only sold three copies all month.

I guess I'm not promoting it very well. But my other novel (which I've also not been promoting much) has been plugging right along and selling pretty steadily. I've been trying to get some bloggers to do reviews, and I've been posting a bit on the kindle author's forum. In the past I haven't had any luck with the weekly book pitches we're allowed to do here on kindleboards, so I've stopped doing them.

Anyway... if anyone has any suggestions, I'd be most grateful.

The Haircut is a whimsical, sensual, full-length love story that begins just after Christmas 1948 and introduces Misha, the New Year's Angel. Some readers have likened it to "It's a Wonderful Life" and it begins with a quote from "The Gift of the Magi".


----------



## DDScott

For all of you superfab Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery readers and fans, I've got the perfect Holiday Gift Idea comin' your way for all the Kindle-lovers and new-to-Kindle Peeps on your Gift Lists...

*Releasing later this week for under $5...

You can treat your fave peeps to the first 6 books in my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!*










_*I'll post the link for you as soon as it's live!!!*_

Thanks beyond bunches for all your D. D. Scott-ville luuuvvv!!!

Nothin' beats treatin' y'all to great books for great prices!!!

Happy Holidays from my home to each of yours!!!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I haven't been posting much. I've had barely enough time to just read the threads I'm interested in. I've been busy polishing up my next book to be released maybe tomorrow if I decide which version of my cover I want to go with. 

Right now, I'm in the stage where I'm wondering, "Should I put my name on top or on bottom?" "Does the mirror image work better with my text?" "What colors should my text be to better show up against the background?" You get the picture.

Anyway, if I come to a decision, I will upload tomorrow and let you all know about the release of Tomorrow Blossoms. If you have the time, you can go to my website and read the first two chapters of it.

Joyce


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Everyone--

Thought I would check in on the thread here.

@Wuzupbury--welcome! I love that time period.

@Donna C. I'm one of those 22 reviews I think. I enjoyed your book. I will try to remember to add it to the Happy Holiday 2011 Listmania I have going. http://amzn.to/uMjLbO

@DD--You are just a marketing machine!

@Joyce--Getting a new book out is like giving birth! Kinda painful, but an ultimate joy.

Let's see in my world. Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is the #1 Most Popular title at AuthorsDen for the second week. Also sitting at #1 in Romance, which is cool. 


Don't wear yourself out shopping!

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> @Joyce--Getting a new book out is like giving birth! Kinda painful, but an ultimate joy.
> 
> Let's see in my world. Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is the #1 Most Popular title at AuthorsDen for the second week. Also sitting at #1 in Romance, which is cool.
> 
> 
> Don't wear yourself out shopping!
> 
> Dana


Fantastic, Dana! You're on fire.

DD - that collection looks gorgeous! Love your covers. I hope it sells buckets.

My historical paranormal romance (try saying that 5 times fast), _Honor Bound_, is now FREE at Amazon US. It's currently #2 in the free Fiction>Fantasy>Historical category and #3 in Fiction>Romance>Historical Romance. You can download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VCY0. Enjoy my early Christmas present to you.


----------



## donna callea

Thank you, Dana.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just wanted to let everyone know Fatal Embrace is being featured as a Weekly Featured "Great Read" on Digital Book Today 

http://digitalbooktoday.com/


----------



## mscottwriter

You can win a free copy of my urban fantasy Straight to Hell (The Lilith Straight Series) by visiting the blog Pen to Paper. International entries are welcome!


----------



## Katia Lief

*Eight of my bestselling novels are 99 cents on Kindle...including LOVE, SEX & THE WRONG BRIDE, a "laugh-aloud funny" romantic comedy. Click on the book covers below...hope you'll try one out! The sale will end with the new year...*



Enjoy!

--Katia


----------



## Chicki

In honor of my January 2nd release, for the entire month *ALL *  of my e-books will be *99 cents*! Download one or all of them today on Kindle - *http://amzn.to/rNa7RI *

*Chicki Brown*
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Ann Herrick

My YA romance, The Farewell Season, is currently on sale at Amazon for 99 cents!


----------



## DDScott

Huge thank u's and shout-outs to all you superfab Kindle and *ENT (Ereader News Today)* Peeps for making Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - *LIP GLOCK - now hit the...

Amazon Movers & Shakers List at #6!!!*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab?pf_rd_p=1331612702&pf_rd_s=right-9&pf_rd_t=2101&pf_rd_i=list&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=08WY7SJ912J089PEPQBZ#1

Thanks to all of you A-mazing Kindle Readers...LIP GLOCK is now ranked at #284 in the entire Amazon Store!!!

I'm over the moon grateful for each and every one of you!

Cheers and Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## mscottwriter

> Thanks to all of you A-mazing Kindle Readers...LIP GLOCK is now ranked at #284 in the entire Amazon Store!!!


Congrats, DD


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Wow, what a hectic week this has been. Along with releasing my newest book, we welcomed a new granddaughter into the family. Can you say hectic? Baby is called Mallory Jean; Book is called Tomorrow Blossoms. Here is a little about the book.

Tomorrow Blossoms

When Kate’s husband, Ward, locates the son they put up for adoption as unwed teenagers, she’s understandably wary. What if he looks like his father instead of Ward?

The boy, now a man, is also wary. Who are these people who suddenly want him to be a part of their lives? Where were they when he was growing up, when he needed to feel a part of something bigger? After meeting each other, their fears dissipate.

When Ward passes away unexpectedly, Kate is devastated but grateful he never knew the truth. Facing the rest of her life alone, she returns to work in the company he founded. She’s still coming to grips with life as a single when she learns her son was adopted into the family of Jesse, the boy who turned her away as a pregnant teen.

I hope you find time to download a sample. Thanks.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Wow, what a hectic week this has been. Along with releasing my newest book, we welcomed a new granddaughter into the family. Can you say hectic? Baby is called Mallory Jean; Book is called Tomorrow Blossoms. Here is a little about the book.
> 
> Tomorrow Blossoms
> 
> When Kate's husband, Ward, locates the son they put up for adoption as unwed teenagers, she's understandably wary. What if he looks like his father instead of Ward?
> 
> The boy, now a man, is also wary. Who are these people who suddenly want him to be a part of their lives? Where were they when he was growing up, when he needed to feel a part of something bigger? After meeting each other, their fears dissipate.
> 
> When Ward passes away unexpectedly, Kate is devastated but grateful he never knew the truth. Facing the rest of her life alone, she returns to work in the company he founded. She's still coming to grips with life as a single when she learns her son was adopted into the family of Jesse, the boy who turned her away as a pregnant teen.
> 
> I hope you find time to download a sample. Thanks.
> 
> Joyce


First, congratulations on the grandbaby. What a beautiful name!

And congratulations on the new book as well. Sounds like a winner.

PS: Just noticed the cover. Another great one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Our own MScott9985 interviewed me about writing a serial. You can find it here.

http://www.mscottfiction.com/21stCenturyWriter/

Thanks, Michelle.


----------



## K.A. Hunter

Katia Lief said:


> *Eight of my bestselling novels are 99 cents on Kindle...including LOVE, SEX & THE WRONG BRIDE, a "laugh-aloud funny" romantic comedy.
> *


*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Love that cover.*


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello! Lovely to find an Indie romance thread - I feel so at home! 

I released my first Indie title last month - "Eulogy's Secret" - a historical romance, it's a story of greed, prejudice and a stolen identity. 

In the four weeks since her guardians’ death, Eulogy Foster has lost everything. 
Penniless and alone she seeks the help of her estranged brother, Lord Lucien Devlin. But Devlin turns Eulogy onto the streets, where she is attacked and thrown onto the mercy of a passing stranger, Jack Huntley. As Eulogy seeks the truth behind her birth, she is drawn into the world of art and artists, where her morals are challenged and nothing is as it seems.
Jack Huntley: bitter, cynical and betrayed in love. He believes women are devious, scheming, untrustworthy creatures - and when he rescues a naïve Miss from being raped, life is about to change forever. There is something about Miss Foster that haunts him and challenges his emotions. But despite their growing attraction, Eulogy will not share her secret, which means he cannot trust her. Caught in a deadlock, with both denying their true feelings, events take a sinister turn as someone seeks to silence Eulogy….forever. 

(The link is in my signature.)
Thank you, 
Grace x


----------



## swpubl

Ok here goes, Book: Beatles: The Death And Replacement Of Paul The Untold Story [Kindle Edition]

A ferocious argument among the Beatles comes to its drunken climax in the now famous Studio number 2 at Abbey Road. Angry and frustrated, Paul runs outside during a lightning storm, roars off in his car and is killed, then replaced by a look-alike. The Prime Minister, the Queen, the English Official Secrets Act, and huge economic interests could not let him die. This novel assumes the Beatle story a great deal more complex, unsettling and unknowable than the popular biographical myth. Like the classic story of Oedipus, the Beatles had within them the elements that would eventually lead to their downfall: their intelligence and willingness to puncture traditional cultural reality -- the very characteristics that made them such carefree, brazen, and wildly appealing figures. Huge sums of money were involved in their story and the 1969 Zeitgeist was baying for blood all over the world, the pressure to come up with the "Next Big Album" time after time cannot have been much fun. Problems associated with enormous fame led Lennon to deep and angry disillusionment and the original McCartney to his death -- and his his look-alike replacement to the edge of sanity. The Introduction gives evidence of Paul's death and replacement. The rest of the book is the story. 
http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-Death-Replacement-Untold-ebook/dp/B005UOR0K4/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_tab0_t_2


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

It's late and I just dropped by to see what is shaking. Hello to all the new people! Keep coming on by.

@Joyce--congrats on the new book and the new baby! I've got grandbaby #2 coming in February. It's the ultimate joy.

@DD--You are a rocket. Congrats!

I'll be more entertaining manana!

Dana


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Just wanted to say that Enchanted Heart will be in print soon. Meanwhile, you can still buy it on Amazon and Nook. Find links on my blog: http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com

Carry on...


----------



## DD Graphix

Just a head's up, I have started a new blog for authors and artists to learn more about book cover design (and to find good artists and designers). It's called the Book Cover Blog (BCB) and you can find it at http://www.bookcoverblog.com


----------



## emmameade83

Hi Dana and everyone else  

We should connect on Twitter also. It's a great place for authors to share news and get to know each other, let our followers know of each other's book releases, free giveaways, post links to each other's book trailers, and meet the all important book bloggers.
If anyone wants to say hello to me, find me @emmameade83  I am there almost every day because I have a Twitter addiction!

Em!


----------



## CJArcher

emmameade83 said:


> Hi Dana and everyone else
> 
> We should connect on Twitter also. It's a great place for authors to share news and get to know each other, let our followers know of each other's book releases, free giveaways, post links to each other's book trailers, and meet the all important book bloggers.
> If anyone wants to say hello to me, find me @emmameade83 I am there almost every day because I have a Twitter addiction!
> 
> Em!


Hi Em, great idea! I've friended you now on Twitter. I can be found at cj_archer


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! Such great news here all the time and always new friends to welcome and new books to sample. I love it! 

Just in time for the holidays and as a special thank you gift to my readers, I've lowered the prices of ALL my books including "8" for 99 cents!!

If you're a Kindle fan, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger&x=21&y=19#

If you're a Nook fan, here's your link:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/miriam-minger?keyword=miriam+minger&store=allproducts

Happy Holidays!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Suzie Grant

Thanks for all the help ladies, For the Sake of Sin just went free yesterday! After almost two months of reporting LOL. I think a lot of it was due to you guys. So thank you very much! It's in the top ten historical romance free books so I am very happy to see that. Readers can find it here! http://www.amazon.com/Sake-Sin-ebook/dp/B0052N9ZJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313634187&sr=8-2


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi gang--

It's been a few days since I've hopped over here. Glad to see everyone spinning away!

@Robin--I LOVE the idea of your Bookcover Blog. I desperately need better book covers. My New Year's Resolution is to NEVER design my own bookcovers again!
@Suzie--Congrats on going freebie. God Amazon has smiled upon you.

I've been getting back to the basics of actually working on a manuscript. Years ago when the war in Iraq was about to begin, I began a story. It started out as a fun romance and turned into something much bigger, a full-blown Hero's Journey, complex, intense and at the end of the day, completely without hope of publication. Prior to about 2 years ago, you had to write within the publishers guidelines, obey all the genre rules. As the story unfolded I'd shout, "Nobody will publish this!" But, yet I worked on it day after day, revision after revision. When it was finally finished about 5 years ago, I never submitted it anywhere.

But, now the Indie Revolution is upon us. I can, with the hit of a keystroke, make the story available in the US, Canada, Europe, Australia, Japan and maybe Katmandu! The story can have the opportunity to find its audience. Looking at something 5 years out also gives perspective. I'm making an editorial swing. Often I wonder--what happens next and surprised by the twists. So, I'll be sharing my progress on this forbidden manuscript and maybe you guys can help me bring it completely to life.


Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana, that sounds like my kind of story! Isn't it wonderful that we can write what we want?

Miriam, I'm also doing a 99 cent sale. Let me know how it goes for you.

Chicki Brown


----------



## Pamela

Hi Chicki - I love your books.  

Midnight Reflections is also $.99.  And Amazon just did a price match, so The Living Image is $.99 too.  It has two major romances, but is not listed under that one particular genre.

Best wishes for all our romances.


----------



## CJArcher

Sounds like a wonderful story, Dana, good luck with it.  This is what I love about being indie - freedom.


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Pamela!

Sibel, The Baby Trap sounds wonderful.  

Chicki Brown


----------



## marielamba

Sibel, LOVE your cover. So cute! Best of luck with this title. 

I'm releasing my first romantic paranormal YA novel DRAWN in January, and I'm in the process of setting up a book blog tour for it. Anyone in this thread interested in being a stop on my tour? I'd love to visit!

The book is about a teen artist who falls for a hot medieval ghost with a sketchy past. More info, and the cover reveal is here:
http://marielamba.wordpress.com/2011/12/03/cover-of-my-newest-ya-drawn-sneak-peek-time/

Thanks, all.
Marie


----------



## Miriam Minger

Drumroll please....!! 

Announcing the "Here We Go A'Caroling!" contest featuring free ebooks from myself and author friends Shelly Thacker, Kathy Shay, Patricia Ryan, Julie Leto, Geralyn Dawson, and Jean Brashear! Just click on the Contest button on each author's Facebook page and you're on your way to eight free ebooks and a chance to win a Kindle Fire or Nook Tablet!

Here's a link to my Facebook page to get you started "A-Caroling!"

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Happy Holidays from all of us to you. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi pals--

Thought I'd swing through and say hello.

@ Marie--Welcome!

@Sibel--You've been writing from the heart. Good for you. The cover is poignant. I'll bet the book is too.

@Chicki--hey you! I hope going all 99 cents is a boost. I've only got the holiday book at 99cent and it is my consistent seller right now. 
AIN'T LOVE GRAND? is free at Smashwords and last I looked it was at about 400 downloads. 

@Miriam--awesome group you have put together!

I'll be working in the real world through Christmas eve (a jewelry roadshow at Costco. 16 days in a row!) So I will be large AWOL. But I'll be thinking of you!

Love you muchly--

Dana


----------



## DDScott

Happy Holidays, Y'All!

I've got the perfect treat for you (Happy Holidays "To Me-From Me-Luv Me") as well as for all the readers on your Kindle Gift Lists!!!

*My first ever D. D. Scott Special Edition Boxed Set  is here!!!

Featuring my first 6 books for just $2.99*

Think Chick Lit gone-country...Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...and now with a little Bond, James Bond tossed-in too!!!

_They're now ranked in B&N's Top 100 (#3 and just got featured today as the superfab...

ENT (Ereader News Today)'s Bargain Book(s) of the Day for all you Kindle-Peeps too!!!_

Happy Reading, Y'All and Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, DD. I just love that cover. The cover alone should sell a ton of copies for you along with that $2.99 price for six books.


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Well if you are into paranormal romance I just self published my first novella in a series with the second coming out in a few weeks. It is basically a love triangle set in a zombie apocalypse. You can find it here http://www.amazon.com/Last-Resort-Savior-ebook/dp/B0067U791U/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1 Happy reading!


----------



## terrireid

Everyone likes an EARLY Christmas gift - and here's mine for you... Good Tidings - Mary O'Reilly's Christmas Story - will be FREE all day today!! (Saturday, December 10th)

Feel free to share this with your friends.

Merry Christmas!!!

Terri
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DI7JZO


----------



## worktolive

Thanks Terri! I'm not a big mystery fan, but on the other hand, I love paranormals, especially lead characters that can see ghosts, so I will give your book a try.


----------



## terrireid

worktolive said:


> Thanks Terri! I'm not a big mystery fan, but on the other hand, I love paranormals, especially lead characters that can see ghosts, so I will give your book a try.


Thank you - I hope you like it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

terrireid said:


> Everyone likes an EARLY Christmas gift - and here's mine for you... Good Tidings - Mary O'Reilly's Christmas Story - will be FREE all day today!! (Saturday, December 10th)
> 
> Feel free to share this with your friends.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Terri
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DI7JZO


Got it! Thanks, Terri.


----------



## terrireid

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got it! Thanks, Terri.


I hope you enjoy it! 

Terri


----------



## Serena Fairfax

Hello everybody!
It's so interesting to hear your news. Please visit me http://www.serenafairfax.com 
Free downloads of chapter 1 from my website.( do let me know what you think and you can view the book covers on my website). All Amazon ebooks.
I'm a new indie author and I've a flock of 4 romantic novels and 1 quirky "spy novel" which are, in order of appearance, as the TV credits say:
Strange Inheritance - Gemma will only inherit her late uncle's estate if she fulfils certain conditions...and she finds she has Stefan, a lawyer of Romanian descent, to contend with.
Paint Me A Dream - Francesca (a London art dealer) and Rafe( a celebrated American contemporary painter) are thrown together 10 years after their friendship in Florence fell apart... 
Where The Bulbul Sings - a big, exotic romantic saga set in India from the last days of the British Raj to the present day. Three different women whose lives entwine. Can they weather the storm or their dreams destined to shatter?
In The Pink ( the quirky one)- there's more to the delightful aristocrat Dame Marjorie Sandringham than meets the eye... 
Golden Grove - When Char's impetuous court case against wealthy Guy fails, she's left with no options... 
All the best for the festive season, Serena.
P.S. I wanted to show the book cover images in this message but don't know how! Would someone enlighten me, please?


----------



## Tonya

Very excited that my new Christmas novella, A SUPERSTITIOUS CHRISTMAS~RETURN TO GRANDBERRY FALLS, came out this weekend! 
AND
The new bead mini-mystery introducing my new cast of characters, A BEAD OF DOUBT~a prequel to my upcoming Divorced Divas series, also came out! 
Just click on the book covers in my signature line to check them out!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Serena Fairfax said:


> Hello everybody!
> It's so interesting to hear your news. Please visit me http://www.serenafairfax.com
> Free downloads of chapter 1 from my website.( do let me know what you think and you can view the book covers on my website). All Amazon ebooks.
> I'm a new indie author and I've a flock of 4 romantic novels and 1 quirky "spy novel" which are, in order of appearance, as the TV credits say:
> Strange Inheritance - Gemma will only inherit her late uncle's estate if she fulfils certain conditions...and she finds she has Stefan, a lawyer of Romanian descent, to contend with.
> Paint Me A Dream - Francesca (a London art dealer) and Rafe( a celebrated American contemporary painter) are thrown together 10 years after their friendship in Florence fell apart...
> Where The Bulbul Sings - a big, exotic romantic saga set in India from the last days of the British Raj to the present day. Three different women whose lives entwine. Can they weather the storm or their dreams destined to shatter?
> In The Pink ( the quirky one)- there's more to the delightful aristocrat Dame Marjorie Sandringham than meets the eye...
> Golden Grove - When Char's impetuous court case against wealthy Guy fails, she's left with no options...
> All the best for the festive season, Serena.
> P.S. I wanted to show the book cover images in this message but don't know how! Would someone enlighten me, please?


If you go to the top of the Writer's Cafe, you will see a stickied thread with complete instructions.


----------



## Cynthia Justlin

Sibel -- love your cover for THE BABY TRAP! So cute!

DD -- Wow. Six books for $2.99? That's a steal! And with that cover, I'm sure your bundle will be flying off the virtual shelves! 

Haven't popped in here for so long. Glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well!


----------



## Miriam Minger

THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is featured at The Top Shelf for Sample Sunday. Here's the link if you'd like to read an excerpt:

http://www.the-top-shelf.com/?p=2973



***Drop by my Facebook page and click on the Contest tab to join in the fun of the "Here We Go A'Caroling!" Contest! Enter up to eight times to get FREE books from wonderful romance authors and chances to win a Kindle Fire or a Nook Tablet!***

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

thought I'd pop in with an update: A Haunting Affair is now available for Lend on Kindle Select!

Enjoy the holiday season all!!!!!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I have an update too:

*Vestal Virgin--Suspense in Ancient Rome* is in the Lending Library.

And my new novel *Hetaera--Suspense in Ancient Greece* is now available on Amazon. Hetaera is the story of a courtesan.


----------



## CathyQuinn

One of my books, Getting Gabriel, is now free for the next three days.   It just got a four star review from a reader how downloaded it for free, I'm thrilled


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All! I had to share the news. HEART STEALER is the bargain book of the day on Pixel of Ink and it's having a great day!!!

#1 in Books > Romance > Multicultural 
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
#39 in Books > Romance > Contemporary

Here's the link: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-heart-stealer-by-tiphanie-thomas/

Please "like" the page if you can or like the Facebook post: http://www.facebook.com/PixelofInk

All is appreciated!!

Thanks & best,
Tiphanie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi All! I had to share the news. HEART STEALER is the bargain book of the day on Pixel of Ink and it's having a great day!!!
> 
> #1 in Books > Romance > Multicultural
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
> #39 in Books > Romance > Contemporary
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-heart-stealer-by-tiphanie-thomas/
> 
> Please "like" the page if you can or like the Facebook post: http://www.facebook.com/PixelofInk
> 
> All is appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks & best,
> Tiphanie


I liked you and congratulations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just published the second book in my Regan O'Reilly series on Smashwords. Figured I'd better get it up there now and there might be a chance for it show up on the other outlets before Christmas.

I'll be pubbing it on Kindle on the 24th or thereabouts.

Regan O'Reilly, P.I., Goes Undercover (a novella) $1.99

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly is on her way to the biggest assignment of her career as a private investigator. Magnum's Department Store has been plagued by a series of thefts and Regan must go undercover to solve the case. If she's successful, it will be a real feather in her cap. Not to mention, the job takes her out of the reach of Mark Harris, the man who has begun to win her heart.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi All! I had to share the news. HEART STEALER is the bargain book of the day on Pixel of Ink and it's having a great day!!!
> 
> #1 in Books > Romance > Multicultural
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
> #39 in Books > Romance > Contemporary
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-heart-stealer-by-tiphanie-thomas/
> 
> Please "like" the page if you can or like the Facebook post: http://www.facebook.com/PixelofInk
> 
> All is appreciated!!
> 
> That's Fantastic. Congratulations.
> 
> Thanks & best,
> Tiphanie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just published the second book in my Regan O'Reilly series on Smashwords. Figured I'd better get it up there now and there might be a chance for it show up on the other outlets before Christmas.
> 
> I'll be pubbing it on Kindle on the 24th or thereabouts.
> 
> Regan O'Reilly, P.I., Goes Undercover (a novella) $1.99
> 
> May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly is on her way to the biggest assignment of her career as a private investigator. Magnum's Department Store has been plagued by a series of thefts and Regan must go undercover to solve the case. If she's successful, it will be a real feather in her cap. Not to mention, the job takes her out of the reach of Mark Harris, the man who has begun to win her heart.
> 
> Congratulations on the new release!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I am so excited to announce the release of *THE COUNTERFEIT * Action-Packed Historical Romantic Suspense

Jeremy Loud is good at what he does.

As a Secret Service Operative he's quick on his feet and a master of his emotions.

Then, he wakes up naked, disoriented and in physical pain to find a mysterious woman busy at his stove. His first mistake is assuming she's a barmaid. His biggest mistake is underestimating her ability to get into trouble. Soon he realizes his assignment to infiltrate and bring to justice the infamous Quincy Davenport and his band of counterfeiters might be easier than keeping one strong-willed and beautiful redhead out of trouble.

Magen MacGuire is determined to find the man responsible for her father's death and make him pay.

Then, her plans go awry and a case of mistaken identity leads her to the last thing she expects; a mysterious stranger she could easily fall in love with. She makes a choice to right a wrong, but in her case doing the right thing isn't viewed as proper and gets them both into even more trouble.

The odds are against them, but can they find the love of a lifetime before their secrets are exposed and if they do can they overcome the lies?

If you enjoy small town stories where ordinary people get caught up in extraordinary circumstances you'll really enjoy THE COUNTERFEIT.

To Read a Sample visit http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com

Please help me spread the word. I am looking for Bloggers would can do a review. If you are interested please email [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Chicki

I'm hanging out at the Novel Spaces blog today and talking about e-pubbing. Please join me. - http://bit.ly/uQbauE

Thanks!

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki, I tweeted your interview.

Tammie, I didn't see a twitter widget on your page, but congrats on the new release.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Chicki, I tweeted your interview.
> 
> Tammie, I didn't see a twitter widget on your page, but congrats on the new release.


Thanks! Which page?


----------



## 25803

From 12/15-17, YOUR MAGIC TOUCH my romantic comedy/fantasy novella is FREE on Kindle 



It's a fun gothic spoof featuring a tabloid reporter and a mysterious and brooding hero


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Margaret! I appreciate it very much.

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Thanks! Which page?


The one where you said to go to read a sample.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KathyCarmichael said:


> From 12/15-17, YOUR MAGIC TOUCH my romantic comedy/fantasy novella is FREE on Kindle
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun gothic spoof featuring a tabloid reporter and a mysterious and brooding hero


Tweeted your freebie. Good luck.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The one where you said to go to read a sample.


Thanks! I need to figure out how to get one there.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Chicki, I tweeted your interview.
> 
> Tammie, I didn't see a twitter widget on your page, but congrats on the new release.


Thanks. Now it has one. Thanks so much for pointing that out. Great Suggestion!


----------



## 25803

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted your freebie. Good luck.


Thanks so much, Gertie! I appreciate it


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats to Tiphanie and Tammie!

Love the look of your boxed set, DD!

Miriam Minger

***I know you're all out there shopping, but don't forget to drop by my Facebook page and click on the Contest tab to join in the fun of the "Here We Go A'Caroling!" Contest! Enter up to eight times to get FREE books from wonderful romance authors and eight chances to win a Kindle Fire or a Nook Tablet!***

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Thanks. Now it has one. Thanks so much for pointing that out. Great Suggestion!


Okay, tweeted it now. I put RT in front of it so readers know it's not mine right away.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I liked you and congratulations.


Thanks, Margaret, Miriam, and ladies, for the support! I much appreciate it.

Congrats, Tammy, on your new release! Thanks for the well wishes, as well.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

Tiph


----------



## Grace Elliot

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Thanks, Margaret, Miriam, and ladies, for the support! I much appreciate it.
> 
> Congrats, Tammy, on your new release! Thanks for the well wishes, as well.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Tiph


Yeah! Congratulations, you must be so thrilled! 
G x


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Girlfriends--

Just thought I would pop in and see what is going on with everyone. I've been in the outside world and will be for another week. Retail at Christmas--great fodder for characters.

Happy to see you doing so well! Onward and upward!

Love you muchly--

Dana


----------



## Mel Comley

Just popped in to wish everyone Happy Holidays or Merry Christmas as we say in the UK.

If, once the festivities are over, anyone would like to do an interview with me could you send me a direct message. I'll send you a Q&A by return. 

Have a good one. xx


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

There's a Holiday Blog Hop going on with about $1,000 in various prizes. There's a mix of genres with 64 authors participating. You can check out my page at http://hopefortheholidaysdotcom.wordpress.com/ and see the links to the main site from there. My featured story is "Patty's Angels" from HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS.









Happy Holidays!

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

I've been a bit absent from this thread lately as I'm trying to get a book written, Christmas shopping done etc. I just wanted to pop in and say an early Merry Christmas from a warm summery Australia. Thanks for being such a wonderful, supportive bunch.  I love coming to this thread and seeing familiar faces sharing good news. Here's hoping next year is just as much fun.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi All! I had to share the news. HEART STEALER is the bargain book of the day on Pixel of Ink and it's having a great day!!!
> 
> #1 in Books > Romance > Multicultural
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
> #39 in Books > Romance > Contemporary
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-heart-stealer-by-tiphanie-thomas/
> 
> Please "like" the page if you can or like the Facebook post: http://www.facebook.com/PixelofInk
> 
> All is appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks & best,
> Tiphanie


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kellyfisher319

Just wanted to let everyone know my novella The Last Resort is free today on amazon so if you like Paranormal Romance it may be something you might like to check out, can't beat free!


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks, Tammie!! I appreciate it.

Happy holidays to you, C.J. and Dana, and all the wonderful ladies on the thread!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yes, a wonderful holiday season to all of you and a happy and healthy 2012!

Miriam Minger


----------



## anne_holly

Happy holidays, all! I have a big old stack of novels waiting for me the moment I submit these final grades. 

All the best for 2012!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Just got home and THE COUNTERFEIT received it's first reader review today. 5 STARS. I am so excited. Seems it's off to a good start. 
It was just released late on the 13th.
T


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Just got home and THE COUNTERFEIT received it's first reader review today. 5 STARS. I am so excited. Seems it's off to a good start.
> It was just released late on the 13th.
> T


Congrats, Tammie.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Question for those of you with holiday themed books out.  Do you think sales will stop right after we hit Christmas, or do you think people will still buy for a few weeks after the holiday season?  

And yes, wonderful thread, so much good news and support.  Happy holidays to all!  And here's to a fab 2012.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Question for those of you with holiday themed books out. Do you think sales will stop right after we hit Christmas, or do you think people will still buy for a few weeks after the holiday season?
> 
> And yes, wonderful thread, so much good news and support. Happy holidays to all! And here's to a fab 2012.


I've read Christmas themed books off-season. We read books set on the beach in Winter and books set in blizzards in the Summer, so I would think that sales would continue.

Never hurts to have a little Christmas cheer any time of the year.


----------



## anne_holly

Lisa Scott said:


> Question for those of you with holiday themed books out. Do you think sales will stop right after we hit Christmas, or do you think people will still buy for a few weeks after the holiday season?
> 
> And yes, wonderful thread, so much good news and support. Happy holidays to all! And here's to a fab 2012.


In my experience, the first week of December is the strongest with Christmas books, with either steady or declining sales until Boxing Day, and then a little resurgence when people use their gift cards and when post-Christmas reviews come out (if it's a new book), and then a lull until mid-summer, oddly enough, with another lull until next Thanksgiving.

This depends on your promo, I should think, and the unique situation of the author and book, of course, so YMMV, but that's based on my two holiday seasons with a handful of holiday books.


----------



## anne_holly

My book Like Magic is up for Best Cover and Best First Chapter for November on this blog, if you are so inclined to check out the entries and vote - I'd appreciate the look, anyway. (This is the entry for my book - voting is link in top left hand corner.)

Thanks!

http://dreneebagbypresentsfirstchapters.blogspot.com/2011/11/like-magic-by-anne-holly.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

anne_holly said:


> My book Like Magic is up for Best Cover and Best First Chapter for November on this blog, if you are so inclined to check out the entries and vote - I'd appreciate the look, anyway. (This is the entry for my book - voting is link in top left hand corner.)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://dreneebagbypresentsfirstchapters.blogspot.com/2011/11/like-magic-by-anne-holly.html


Tried to vote, but I think my Internet connection is acting up right now. Very, very slow to load pages.

I'll try again tomorrow. Great cover, great blurb.


----------



## anne_holly

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tried to vote, but I think my Internet connection is acting up right now. Very, very slow to load pages.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow. Great cover, great blurb.


Thanks! I do love that cover, though I don't know if it's the best one in the contest. I guess I shouldn't say that, huh?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

anne_holly said:


> Thanks! I do love that cover, though I don't know if it's the best one in the contest. I guess I shouldn't say that, huh?


I looked through most of the covers and only saw a few I liked as well as yours.


----------



## anne_holly

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I looked through most of the covers and only saw a few I liked as well as yours.


Kiki Howell has a wonderful cover for _Working Out the Kinks_. Though, I must confess, I get icked out because the girl on the cover reminds me of Casey Anthony, so it kind of ruins it for me. But the cover is quite lovely otherwise.

http://dreneebagbypresentsfirstchapters.blogspot.com/2011/11/working-out-kinks-by-kiki-howell.html


----------



## Lisa Scott

thanks for the Christmas book sales input.  I'll let you know how I fare.
Anne, voted for your cover, and yes the woman on that cover totally looks like Casey Anthony,


----------



## Tonya

A SUPERSTITIOUS CHRISTMAS~A GRANDBERRY FALLS NOVEL IS FREE FOR FIVE DAYS! Happy Holidays!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Superstitious-Christmas-Grandberry-Novella-ebook/dp/B006K4W21A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324550609&sr=8-1


----------



## anne_holly

Here's a direct URL to the contest (I hope it works!):

http://2707165.polldaddy.com/s/best-of-nov-2011


----------



## Arlene Webb

In the spirit of the season, I've put a rather unique romance up for free, today and tomorrow.
#
Can an untamed lover distract from the desire to bring down the human race?

The unforgivable happens, and a mother's determination that her little ones blossom becomes an obsession. With a plan and the will, all Settia needs is the means. A lowly hero agrees to help. His price? A moment of fun in the dark. When tendrils tighten and he's smitten, he's ready to sacrifice his all to prolong their pleasure. Many sentient creatures lose their heads upon falling in love, yet Settia never expects the glorious aftermath to be quite so painful.

Rebel is a 10,500 word paranormal that's been labeled undefinable. Sweet romance, yet with adult inneudo. 
#
I'd love to know what you think of it!

http://www.amazon.com/Rebel-ebook/dp/B006IY0OS0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

anne_holly said:


> My book Like Magic is up for Best Cover and Best First Chapter for November on this blog, if you are so inclined to check out the entries and vote - I'd appreciate the look, anyway. (This is the entry for my book - voting is link in top left hand corner.)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://dreneebagbypresentsfirstchapters.blogspot.com/2011/11/like-magic-by-anne-holly.html


Congratulations!


----------



## anne_holly

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks! Any bit of exposure helps, so I hope I win, since they're sure to run my cover again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AND MAY ALL THE NEW KINDLE OWNERS BE RABID ROMANCE READERS


----------



## Jena H

Contemporary romance... a nice way to while away an hour or two over the holidays.

_*"Fool Me Once"*_ is the story of Dana Hayes, and what happens after she gets her first romance novel published. She meets the actor who was the basis for one of her characters... and finds out that reality is NOT always as pleasant as fiction.

Dana's book, _*"Nobody's Perfect,"*_ is the story of a single mother meeting one of her favorite actors. Regardless of how things are in real life, in Dana's fictional account at least, the actor is everything Jenna Lansing could want. So why isn't she happy??

_*Nobody's Perfect - $0.99*_
_*Fool me Once - $1.49*_


----------



## Jena H

sibelhodge - love the tree!!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart will be in paperback in the next few weeks!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Here's a Happy New Year gift to all of my wonderful readers! My award-winning medieval historical romance WILD ANGEL is FREE on Amazon! And don't miss the sequel, WILD ROSES. Cheers!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Greetings and salutations!

I feel like I've been away FOREVER. Selling jewelry 16 days straight in a CostCo is chocked full of great characters to capture. I hope everyone has had a great month. So may changes on the horizon. The game just keeps changing!

Everyone should sure jump on Miriam's FREE offering of WILD ANGEL.

As for me, my holiday story has bumped along. The story I wrote last summer, "Patty's Angels" included in HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS  has received some very nice comments. It's encouraging when the piece you wrote most recently is deemed the "favorite" and not the one you wrote five years ago.

Devil Moon-- is currently on sale at Amazon for only $1.

And Ain't Love Grand? will remain FREE at Smashwords only until January 3. 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837

Grab the bargains while they last!

Happy New Year--
Dana


----------



## AithneJarretta

*Wyndy: in a Heartbeat (short story) is finally FREE on Amazon. 

Story Overview:*
_
Haunted by his past, Malik rushes through a tempest filled Florida night toward an unexpected meeting with destiny. Harboring a soul that longs for unity with his mate, he tries to understand the shallow dating experiences up to this moment. He is positive there is someone with whom his heart beats in tandem. Where? He doesn't have a clue.
Wyndy, Tempest Tamer Faery, has waited lifetimes for the return of her soul love. 
Will Malik return?	_

*Excerpt:*

Malik punched his foot down, seeking one last push of high before slowing down to turn into his driveway.
The light changed. Red glared, waving like a spectral omen on the coastal wind.
Lightning flashed, blinding him briefly, then&#8230;
A scream and sudden flash of movement surrounded by blue.
He braked hard, unsure of the apparition. Tires squealed. Lexee lost her grip on the wet pavement, spinning rakishly. Rotating the wheel opposite to Lexee's motion, visions of his life flashed before his eyes.
He expected a crash. None came.
Silent stillness&#8230;
Breathing hard, grateful for continued life, he reached for the door handle. The scream echoed in his mind, horror at possibilities out in the wet world compelled him forward. He stepped out, instantly soaked, feet moving of their own volition.
His heart shook&#8230;
Blackness engulfed the world beyond the blue white lights shining from his car. He froze, unable to make his body move through the shock wrapping his brain.
She stood in the center of his car's beams. Wet blue robes moved and shifted finally billowing outward in the rising wind. Head tilted back in full acceptance of heaven's tears, arms raised to the stormy skies, the young woman remained motionless.
"Hey," he said while noticing the blue flowers in her waist length blonde tresses. "You all right?"


----------



## Linda Acaster

Calling in to wave and blow kisses to everyone! It seems such a looong time since I added a post. I need to discover how to clone myself. I'll be glad when its over and I can return to normality for a rest!

Have a great New Year. May the turning bolster our stamina, bring us prosperity, but most of all good health.

Linda


----------



## 28612

Happy New Year, everyone!

To add to the celebration, my PRELUDE TO A WEDDING has just gone FREE!

PRELUDE is a finalist for the prestigious Georgia Romance Writers' Maggie Award, the first book in my wedding series about old college friends, and features a charming, sexy, bit-of-a-rascal hero, and a rock-steady heroine, who needs a bit of rascal <g> ...



"Another lovely story well up to Patricia McLinn's high standards" - 5-Star review

Charming Paul Monroe has the Peter Pan thing down pat. As an antique toy appraiser, even his work involves play. Which is fine, unless your job is to keep his Chicago business running smoothly . . . and all that charm -- and sexiness -- is aimed at you.

Organization and reliability are Bette Wharton's hallmarks. She handles the toughest clients with aplomb, until Paul provides a challenge that goes way beyond the office. She has a plan and a timetable. How can she let herself fall for Mr. Live-for-the-Moment if all he offers is Love-for-the-Moment?

~ ~ ~

The Wedding Series
You are cordially invited ... to join the celebration as college friends embark on the greatest education of all -- falling in love.

Book 1 - Prelude to a Wedding
Book 2 - Wedding Party
Book 3 - Grady's Wedding


----------



## 1923

*Hamburg 1947: A Place for the heart to kip only 1.99*

_Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers_

A True Romance on the Razor's edge of history










_Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed.
Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers.
At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman._

http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B0069XRLKO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325343453&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Patricia. Thanks.

Good luck with your book, Harry. I sampled. Sounds a romantic Len Deighton.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Wanted to drop by and wish everyone a Happy New Year! Hoping 2012 is everyone's biggest and best year yet!!! T

Wanted to mention a new Facebook Page for Time Travel Romance... please check it out, like it and share it if you love to write or read Time Travel Romance. It's just getting started but will hopefully be a great service for those who love the genre.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Time-Travel-Romance/271755909508383

Feel free to post your book if it's a time travel and check back ofter to interract with readers!

Oh, and BTW there are a couple of FREE time travels that were just posted.


----------



## 28612

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got it, Patricia. Thanks.
> 
> Good luck with your book, Harry. I sampled. Sounds a romantic Len Deighton.


Thank YOU, Gertie/Margaret -- Hope you have a great New Year!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey girl friends--

Great to see you rolling into the New Year. What do you think of doing some kind of contest together from this group in the new year? I participated in a blog hop and a rafflecopter in the last month and they increased my twitter followers and FB fans. Readers seem to love contests.

What do you think?

Dana


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey girl friends--
> 
> Great to see you rolling into the New Year. What do you think of doing some kind of contest together from this group in the new year? I participated in a blog hop and a rafflecopter in the last month and they increased my twitter followers and FB fans. Readers seem to love contests.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Dana


Great idea! I'm game if others want to put something together!


----------



## CJArcher

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Great idea! I'm game if others want to put something together!


I'd love to be involved too, Dana, count me in.

It's Jan 1st 2012 here in Australia so a very Happy New Year to all romance readers and writers on this thread. May 2012 be even more exciting than 2011!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Count me in, Dana. Lovely idea.

Just a reminder that if a book is in KDP Select, you can't use it for an independent giveaway.


----------



## 28612

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey girl friends--
> 
> Great to see you rolling into the New Year. What do you think of doing some kind of contest together from this group in the new year? I participated in a blog hop and a rafflecopter in the last month and they increased my twitter followers and FB fans. Readers seem to love contests.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Dana


GREAT idea, Dana. I'd love to be part of it.

Happy 2012 all!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy New Year--

Regarding a contest.  Maybe we can put something together to go with Valentine's Day? 
I'll start writing down names and email addy's for people interested in participating. If we can get enough people to pitch in $5, we could have a decent 1st Prize.

Dana


----------



## Chicki

My new novel, AIN'T NOTHING LIKR THE REAL THING, released today. Here's a short blurb:

Dee and Michael Reese have been married for two years. They have a loving, passionate marriage, are raising a beautiful toddler, are actively involved in their church and are successfully managing two businesses.

But their perfect life is unraveling at the seams.

Can Dee's marriage survive the ultimate betrayal? And will Michael pay for this betrayal with his life?

Kindle - http://amzn.to/rZUfHX

Get your copy today. Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy New Year--
> 
> Regarding a contest. Maybe we can put something together to go with Valentine's Day?
> I'll start writing down names and email addy's for people interested in participating. If we can get enough people to pitch in $5, we could have a decent 1st Prize.
> 
> Dana


That sounds great! I can even offer a freebie of my non-fiction.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Chicki. Tweeted it for you.

Any of you that have a new release, please post a tweetable line (less than 140 characters including shortened link and your twitter handle) and I'll be sure to tweet it for you.


----------



## CJArcher

Good luck with the new book, Chicki!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Just popping in to say hi.  I haven't been on the boards much lately. My family spent the holidays down at Disney in Florida and we just got home today.  My feet are hurting and my fingers are itching to do some writing.  Here's to a great 2012.

hi Dana!  Count me in for the contest idea.  Sounds great!


----------



## Miriam Minger

WILD ANGEL is riding the FREE wave into the New Year!  Thanks to Ereader News Today for helping me to spread the word!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-4-more-free-books-for-1-2-12/6710044/

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jaci Byrne

Thanks for this opportunity Dana,

I have just published on Amazon: 'Best Friends and Bastards' a women's contemporary novel Kindle version: 

'Angie Romeo is living the Australian dream. With a wealthy and loving husband, good friends, a caring (albeit domineering) mother, a luxury apartment on the beach, and a fulfilling career, she should not want for anything … although…

Sure, like any of us, she has a few niggling worries – like annoying crumbs crunching underfoot on the kitchen floor just as the guests are arriving. But crumbs can be quickly swept under the kitchen mat before popping the champagne and ushering in the visitors. Can’t they?

Especially for visitors who are best friends and family. After all, best friends and family would never let you down… Right?

Wrong! When Angie’s perfect world starts to crash, some of the people on whom she thought she could depend appear to be right bastards.

And some of the right bastards could just become her best friends.

In order to learn who is who, she just has to learn to stop sweeping things under the carpet and follow the process: The process of life.'

www.amazon.com/author/jacibyrne
www.jacibyrne.com


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, Chicki. Tweeted it for you.


Thanks, Margaret!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I hope you don't mind. I know it's not a romance, but I thought ya'll might help me spread the word. Thanks!

FREE Today Please Help me Spread the Word!!! Here's a Tweet : FREE Today! Grab it! Do It Like A Pro: Easy Balloon Decorating for the Non-Professional PLS [email protected] #free http://ow.ly/8hPJa 
Thanks!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I just learned that Serendipity House won an award from Lynn O'Dell of Red Adept Reviews for best Indie romance of 2011. Quite happy about that.

Joyce


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I just learned that Serendipity House won an award from Lynn O'Dell of Red Adept Reviews for best Indie romance of 2011. Quite happy about that.
> 
> Joyce


Joyce, that is terrific news. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Aris Whittier

My new romantic suspense novel is out today!



Secrets
Ashley Dawson has a gift-she can communicate with spirits. Her life profoundly changes when she is urged and guided, by a spirit, to the house of Nathaniel Marshall-a man who doesn't believe Ashley's bizarre accusations and makes no attempt to hide it.

When Nathaniel discovers a cunning man who disappears as quickly as he appears is stalking Ashley, his fear for her safety consumes him. Their terror is taken to a new level when several murders throughout the city surface.

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I hope you don't mind. I know it's not a romance, but I thought ya'll might help me spread the word. Thanks!
> 
> FREE Today Please Help me Spread the Word!!! Here's a Tweet : FREE Today! Grab it! Do It Like A Pro: Easy Balloon Decorating for the Non-Professional PLS [email protected] #free http://ow.ly/8hPJa
> Thanks!


Tweeted it for you Tammie.



Joyce DeBacco said:


> I just learned that Serendipity House won an award from Lynn O'Dell of Red Adept Reviews for best Indie romance of 2011. Quite happy about that.
> 
> Joyce


Congratulations, Joyce. Coming from Lynn, that's high praise.



Aris Whittier said:


> My new romantic suspense novel is out today!
> 
> 
> 
> Secrets
> Ashley Dawson has a gift-she can communicate with spirits. Her life profoundly changes when she is urged and guided, by a spirit, to the house of Nathaniel Marshall-a man who doesn't believe Ashley's bizarre accusations and makes no attempt to hide it.
> 
> When Nathaniel discovers a cunning man who disappears as quickly as he appears is stalking Ashley, his fear for her safety consumes him. Their terror is taken to a new level when several murders throughout the city surface.
> 
> http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


If you post a tweetable line, Aris, I'll send it out for you.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Everbody!

@Chicki-- Congrats on the new release! I see your promos everywhere I go. Great way to start the new year!

@Joyce--congrats on the mention at Red Adept for "Serendipity House". That's a real feather in your cap. And a great encouragement to keep up the good work, right?

@Gertie-- GREAT idea about people here offering a tweetable post. Let's start that as a new routine!

@Tammie--I tweeted you!

BTW--my handle is @SupernalDana

Valentine's Day Blog Hop--I'm collecting names for those who want to participate. I'm thinking it can run from February 1-14. All romance writers invited! I was in a Holiday Blog Hop http://www.holidaybloghop.blogspot.com/  You can go over there and see how it worked. I don't think it is too difficult to co-ordinate. (I hope not!)

Send me an email at [email protected] if you want to participate.

Dana


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I just got a socko 5-star review for Look Away Silence that I'd like to share:

*Review link - Amazon*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thanks, Tammie, Gertie, and Dana. 

And, Edward, good going on that great review.

Joyce


----------



## Aris Whittier

Gertie, thanks a bunch...however, I have no ideas what tweetable line is...  

Edward, congrats on the 5-star review...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Gertie, thanks a bunch...however, I have no ideas what tweetable line is...


Something like this.

What do a man, a boy, & his dog have in common? Irresistible puppy dog eyes. @margaretannlake http://bit.ly/rr-kb #romance #historicalromance #kindle

Even though twitter allows 140 characters, it's best to keep it to 135 or less to allow for retweets. Be sure to shorten your link. I use bitly.com because it allows me to track my clicks. If you have a twitter handle, please include that. If not, just include your name so my followers know it's your book, not mine.


----------



## KirbyTails

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006T89E7W

It's not exactly romance in the traditional sense of a "Romance Novel." However, it's the closest genre besides just "General Fiction." It's pretty much a series of romances, sort of.

Here's the Description from Amazon:

_After twenty-five years of perpetual celibacy, Collie Barrett suddenly finds herself pregnant after a mysterious encounter with a handsome stranger. Following his abrupt disappearance, Collie dedicates herself not only to raising her beautiful daughter Marie, but also to protecting her and her future children from a curse that has plagued their bloodline for over two hundred years.

A thrilling tale of romance, time travel, relationships and family, Family History: Part 1 spans from the years 1812 to 1888 and follows the lives of Collie Barrett and her descendants as luck and love allow them to climb their way in society. Time and time again, each character faces a moment where they are forced to choose between what is right and what is easy, the choices of which affect not only themselves, but the remainder of their bloodline for years to come._


----------



## Dana Taylor

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I just got a socko 5-star review for Look Away Silence that I'd like to share:
> 
> *Review link - Amazon*
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed--it's no secret I think you are the best Indie author I've read (sorry girls!) and deserve GLOBAL recognition. Here's what I said about Ed on my blog http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/08/20/discover-an-indie-author-gem/
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

The dawn of a new year in publishing. Did you hear about B&N selling NOOK? Here's the scoop from The Cheap http://the-cheap.net/2012/01/06/as-the-nook-spins-away-from-bn-the-shift-and-the-future-for-nook-owners/

*If you want to join in the Valentine Blog Hop, read the details in the post on the first page.*

Writers often struggle with customer reviews. Yesterday I blogged about them in at Author's Den--"Praise and Punishment--Customer Reviews." http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=58468

@Gertie--I'll tweet you.

Here's one for me--

*The Healer & the Lawyer--AIN'T LOVE GRAND? by Dana Taylor 23 Reviews up at B&N http://bit.ly/wnWsJo*

Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> @Gertie--I'll tweet you.
> 
> Here's one for me--
> 
> *The Healer & the Lawyer--AIN'T LOVE GRAND? by Dana Taylor 23 Reviews up at B&N http://bit.ly/wnWsJo*
> 
> Have a great day!
> Dana


Scheduled your tweet for 4pm. Thanks, Dana.


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Everbody!
> 
> @Chicki-- Congrats on the new release! I see your promos everywhere I go. Great way to start the new year!
> 
> Dana


I'm trying, Dana! Just tweeted what you posted.

Chicki Brown
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Thanks!

@Chicki-- give us something to tweet!

DT


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Dana, thank you. You made my day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> @Chicki-- give us something to tweet!
> 
> DT


Here you go, Dana:

Is luv enough 2 keep Dee & Mike 2gether after the unthinkable happens? - THE REAL THING - http://amzn.to/rZUfHX & http://bit.ly/sOhiiz

Thank you!

Chicki Brown
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Grace Elliot

I hope it's OK to self-promote here - from the looks of the thread it is, so please forgive me if it isnt.

Just had to give a shout out for "Eulogy's Secret" - currently #36 in the Regency romance chart at Amazon (was #11 yesterday, whoop whoop!) 
My book is currently on a special offer of 99 cents, so if historical romance is your thing, please check it out:

http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thank you for letting me indulge my excitedness! 
G x


----------



## KirbyTails

Dana Taylor said:


> Good morning!
> 
> The dawn of a new year in publishing. Did you hear about B&N selling NOOK? Here's the scoop from The Cheap http://the-cheap.net/2012/01/06/as-the-nook-spins-away-from-bn-the-shift-and-the-future-for-nook-owners/
> 
> *If you want to join in the Valentine Blog Hop, read the details in the post on the first page.*
> 
> Writers often struggle with customer reviews. Yesterday I blogged about them in at Author's Den--"Praise and Punishment--Customer Reviews." http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=58468
> 
> @Gertie--I'll tweet you.
> 
> Here's one for me--
> 
> *The Healer & the Lawyer--AIN'T LOVE GRAND? by Dana Taylor 23 Reviews up at B&N http://bit.ly/wnWsJo*
> 
> Have a great day!
> Dana


I took a quick glance at your blog post, and I 100% agree with you on reading reviews. Hell, even a few weeks ago, I posted some trial covers on Reddit, and there was one particularly nasty one that ended with, "I'm thinking of starting a blog that makes fun of awful covers." I did revise them, but damn if that didn't stick.


----------



## marielamba

Hi my indie romance author buds!

So happy to announce that my new YA paranormal romance _*DRAWN*_ is now out on Kindle at $2.99:



Teen artist Michelle De Freccio moves to England in search of a normal life...instead she finds a hot medieval ghost with a sketchy past.

It all begins when a strange guy appears in Michelle's drawings. When she actually meets him at the town's castle, she's unmistakably drawn to him. But something is definitely not right. For starters, he wears medieval garb, talks of ancient murders and tends to disappear each time they kiss.

Could he possibly be a ghost? Could Michelle be losing her mind? Or has she simply uncovered a love so timeless it's spanned the centuries&#8230;

I'm excited the book is already garnering some great reviews:

"...a wonderfully spooky tale of romance and discovery. It's a magical exploration of the unconquerable power of love. Highly recommended!" -Jonathan Maberry, _New York Times_ bestselling author of _*Rot & Ruin*_ and _*Dust & Decay*_

"In _*DRAWN*_, Marie Lamba deftly entwines romance and mystery, past and present, into a page-turning adventure. Buy it today and I promise you'll be finished reading far too quickly!" -Joy Nash _USA Today_ bestselling paranormal romance author of _*The Immortals*_ series, _*The Grail King*_ and _*The Unforgiven*_

*I'm kicking off the book's launch with a month-long *DRAWN Blog Ghost Tour*, which will include giveaways, guest posts, reviews and interviews...and all the details can be found if you click here: http://marielamba.wordpress.com/drawn-blog-ghost-tour/

I hope you'll check my novel out and send me some luck too! I'm SO hoping this one breaks out. XO to you all! -- Marie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marielamba said:


> Hi my indie romance author buds!
> 
> So happy to announce that my new YA paranormal romance _*DRAWN*_ is now out on Kindle at $2.99:
> 
> I hope you'll check my novel out and send me some luck too! I'm SO hoping this one breaks out. XO to you all! -- Marie


Marie, I like to tweet new releases to my 4K+ followers. If you post a tweetable line, I'll send it out for you.

A tweetable line, in case you don't know, is 140 characters or less (preferably 135 or less to allow for retweets), which includes a shortened link (I use bitly.com cuz I can track the clicks) and your twitter handle (or if you don't have one, your name so my followers know it's yours and not mine).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had 2K free downloads on my anthology yesterday and it's still available over the next two days.



A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

And I got a great new review.

http://www.amazon.com/Walk-Woods-ebook/product-reviews/B004VS6WQI/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R65ODS8D3DW


----------



## marielamba

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Marie, I like to tweet new releases to my 4K+ followers. If you post a tweetable line, I'll send it out for you.
> 
> A tweetable line, in case you don't know, is 140 characters or less (preferably 135 or less to allow for retweets), which includes a shortened link (I use bitly.com cuz I can track the clicks) and your twitter handle (or if you don't have one, your name so my followers know it's yours and not mine).


Hi Margaret, that's so nice! Here goes:

Sizzlin' new paranormal romance DRAWN by @marielamba - hot medieval ghost w/ sketchy past! http://amzn.to/zfnkzR

THANK YOU!
xo
Marie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marielamba said:


> Hi Margaret, that's so nice! Here goes:
> 
> Sizzlin' new paranormal romance DRAWN by @marielamba - hot medieval ghost w/ sketchy past! http://amzn.to/zfnkzR
> 
> THANK YOU!
> xo
> Marie


Scheduled you for 12:45pm today.


----------



## marielamba

Rock star!  Thanks so much <3


----------



## Dana Taylor

Grace Elliot said:


> I hope it's OK to self-promote here - from the looks of the thread it is, so please forgive me if it isnt.
> 
> Just had to give a shout out for "Eulogy's Secret" - currently #36 in the Regency romance chart at Amazon (was #11 yesterday, whoop whoop!)
> My book is currently on a special offer of 99 cents, so if historical romance is your thing, please check it out:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge my excitedness!
> G x


Hi Grace--

Your "excitedness" is congratulated. I read your book and posted a review. Looking forward to more!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

Busy day!

@Chicki--I tweeted you! Congrats on having 10,000 pick up your book yesterday. Wowsers!

@Gertie--hope you have a grand weekend. I assume we'll be tweeting you abundantly at SampleSunday

@Marie--welcome and congrats on the new release. Saw your name at my email for the Valentine Blog Hop.

@Kirby--yeah. I simply cannot look at reviews anymore. My friends read all 23 at B&N for "Ain't Love Grand?" and told me they are all favorable. The only 2 star didn't leave a comment (wonder what that was about) But, I'm still not going to read them. They mess with my head too much.

*Here's details about the Valentine's Day Blog Hop http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=64875*

Also, my spiritual memoir/alternative health book Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy (Supernal Living) is FREE Jan 7, 8, 9. It has zoomed to the Mental Health and Spiritual Healing Bestseller List. 
You can tweet, if you would:

*FREE this weekend EVER-FLOWING STREAMS OF HEALING ENERGY by Dana Taylor. http://amzn.to/ySNAxT*
Love you muchly!
Dana


----------



## anne_holly

My Christmas romance novella, _Unwrapping Scrooge_, is *on sale until Jan 9 for 99 cents* at Amazon ($2.99 regular). I'm trying to get the word out before it goes back to regular price, hoping to scare up some last-minute post-Christmas sales. (Sorry for the blatant plug, but sales are kind of special occasions.)



_Bestselling author Kale McKinnon is a modern Scrooge - eccentric, misanthropic and reclusive, made bitter by the coldness of his wealthy family. But when optimistic Canadian graduate student Molly Gillis visits Oxford and invades his space, he realizes Christmas is about to change for him forever. But can he make her stay, and force himself to un-Scrooge enough to be the right man for her?_

http://www.amazon.com/Unwrapping-Scrooge-ebook/dp/B004EHZRR6/


----------



## anne_holly

And good luck on the Valentine's Day blog hop, folks! I'd already signed on to another Valentine's BH, so I'm already engaged, otherwise I'd be in. I have a Valentines book, so I've been strategizing for Feb for some time.

I am still looking for interview spots on sites and blogs, though, if anyone has space for a wandering book peddler. Just when you thought the Christmas promo season hadn't killed you, then comes Valentines. sigh.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

Here's a link to info about the Valentine Blog Hop. http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=64875

Hopefully I'll do a competent job managing it!

Dana


----------



## Doug Lance

Call for submissions of Romance short stories and Free Ad opportunity for premier fiction magazine

Hello there! I am here promoting a great little fiction magazine called eFiction. I started this magazine from my dorm room a few years ago and it has since grown to become one of the biggest indie fiction magazines in the world!

And I want YOUR story for our February issue. This issue will be a romance-themed issue. Which means that your story will be featured along-side other romance authors. Some that you might be familiar with.

Also, any romance authors in this group get a free one-page ad in the issue!

Go here to claim your ad space or to view guidelines or both! http://efictionmag.submishmash.com

Look forward to reading your work!

Doug


----------



## Aris Whittier

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Something like this.
> 
> What do a man, a boy, & his dog have in common? Irresistible puppy dog eyes. @margaretannlake http://bit.ly/rr-kb #romance #historicalromance #kindle
> 
> Even though twitter allows 140 characters, it's best to keep it to 135 or less to allow for retweets. Be sure to shorten your link. I use bitly.com because it allows me to track my clicks. If you have a twitter handle, please include that. If not, just include your name so my followers know it's your book, not mine.


Gertie, here it is... thanks a bunch! 

Hot new romantic suspense that will lead you down a path filled with ghosts, passion, and murder- SECRETS by Aris Whittier http://goo.gl/hNp75


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @Chicki--I tweeted you! Congrats on having 10,000 pick up your book yesterday. Wowsers!Dana


I saw your tweet. Thanks, Dana!

Chicki Brown
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Gertie, here it is... thanks a bunch!
> 
> Hot new romantic suspense that will lead you down a path filled with ghosts, passion, and murder- SECRETS by Aris Whittier http://goo.gl/hNp75


It was too long, Aris, and I had to edit a bit. Scheduled you for 1:20pm today.

Sibel, if you'll post a tweetable line, I'll RT your new release.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon!

How is the world spinning? How is KDP Prime working out for you? I know Chicki is seeing great strides. I moved about 3,000 copies of my non-romance "Ever-Flowing Streams" over the weekend and am FINALLY getting some word-of-mouth going on that one. Since Amazon changed the way they do recommendations, my sales have tanked. This has been a nice boost.

I think that Suzanne Trypak's "Hetaera" is FREE today 

I read it last week and really enjoyed it.

Valentine Blog Hop is still open for authors. About 25, so far, including our own DD Scott, Sibel Hodge, Barbara Silkstone, Donna Fasano & others. Read the first post to see details.

Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> How is the world spinning? How is KDP Prime working out for you? I know Chicki is seeing great strides. I moved about 3,000 copies of my non-romance "Ever-Flowing Streams" over the weekend and am FINALLY getting some word-of-mouth going on that one. Since Amazon changed the way they do recommendations, my sales have tanked. This has been a nice boost.


I did about 3200 of A Walk in the Woods over the weekend and have had several sales and borrows since. I'm happy just to see things moving again.

The also boughts are helping Sweet Savage Charity now. All of a sudden, she's in with a lot of other books with Native American heroes and it's made a difference. I was going to put her free, but I don't want to lose the AB's it's taken a year to gather.



> I think that Suzanne Trypak's "Hetaera" is FREE today
> 
> I read it last week and really enjoyed it.


I picked it up yesterday. I've been wanting to read it anyway. But as I tweeted last week: If I had know becoming a writer would take away so much time from reading ...


----------



## Lisa Scott

Sibel, love your new cover!  Good luck with it.  Hope all is going well so far in 2012 for everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My free historical romance novelette, Of Love and War has over 5200 downloads in the US alone on the first day. It's rank right now is:

#65 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

It's free for one more day.



Also available in the anthology, A Walk In The Woods.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Congrats Margaret! That's wonderful! 

Side question - have any of you loaded your titles to One Place for Romance or Omni lit? What has your experience been? 

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask. 

~ Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Congrats Margaret! That's wonderful!
> 
> Side question - have any of you loaded your titles to One Place for Romance or Omni lit? What has your experience been?
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask.
> 
> ~ Jenna


Yup. Zero and Zero. Three on All Romance Ebooks over a year.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup. Zero and Zero. Three on All Romance Ebooks over a year.


Good to know 

For those of you who haven't read Sweet, Savage Charity... Do. I loved it.

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:



> Good to know
> 
> For those of you who haven't read Sweet, Savage Charity... Do. I loved it.
> 
> Jenna


Thanks, Jenna.


----------



## Chicki

_*Have You Seen Her?*_ had 10,316 free downloads, and since the free offer ended last Friday night, I've had 1,001 PAID buys and 260 borrows!

In case anyone is interested, here's a great explanation of the KDP Select program: http:// thewritersguidetoepublishing.co m/ everybody-into-the-pool-underst anding-kdp-select?mid=57

_*Chicki Brown*_
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> _*Have You Seen Her?*_ had 10,316 free downloads, and since the free offer ended last Friday night, I've had 1,001 PAID buys and 260 borrows!
> 
> In case anyone is interested, here's a great explanation of the KDP Select program: http:// thewritersguidetoepublishing.co m/ everybody-into-the-pool-underst anding-kdp-select?mid=57
> 
> _*Chicki Brown*_
> Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi
> Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com
> Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


Chicki, that is fabulous! I am so excited for you!

I ended up with 10,055 free downloads. Some of that might be sales but I won't know until I look at the six weeks report tomorrow. I've already seen an increase in sales and borrows across the board. Nothing spectacular, but this is the first day off free.

I'm getting more books ready to put in Select right now.


----------



## CJArcher

Wow Chicki, Margaret and Dana - great results from your freebies!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Such fun results. Congrats you all! 

Jenna


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! To those of you who downloaded WILD ANGEL by Miriam Minger for free over the past couple weeks, hope you're enjoying it. And don't forget about the sequel, WILD ROSES. Ronan O'Byrne's gentle-hearted sister Maire believes no one will love her because of her disability-but WE know differently!  Wait until she meets Lord Duncan FitzWilliam, a bold Norman warrior and enemy to everything Maire holds dear. Sounds like Ronan won't be too happy about that!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

Just catching up here. I've had real life drama at my house this week. I could write a book! Anyway, it's so encouraging to see what the KDP program is doing for us. In early October when Amazon changed the way they handled the recommendations, I felt like they had thrown the Indies to the back of the bus. Getting on the magic FREE lists, was like winning the lottery. Now with Prime, we can pick our free days and have some control over marketing and planning.

"Ever-Flowing Streams" has been on New Age and Alternative Health Bestseller lists all week. This is a book at I couldn't get out of oblivion. Now I'm getting personal emails from people thanking me for writing the book.

Now I'm hoping to get "Jaguar Jack" ready for publication in the next month and launch it. I finished it five years ago and then put it away. Finally the day has come that I can publish it.

The Valentine Blog Hop is taking shape. If any of my KB pals want in, send me an email at [email protected]. It will be the launch of my new blogsite BOOK LUVIN' BABES. Lisa Scott and I are brainstorming about it. I just created a new Facebook page today http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

I have Grand Plans for BLB!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> "Ever-Flowing Streams" has been on New Age and Alternative Health Bestseller lists all week. This is a book at I couldn't get out of oblivion. Now I'm getting personal emails from people thanking me for writing the book.


Have you been following the Mega Thread? This is exactly what's happening. NonFiction has been getting a real boost, and the rest of us who have been languishing at the bottom of the pile, are now highly visible.

I published the novella from my anthology separately yesterday and I'll be putting it into Select at some point. In fact, I'll probably end up putting all my titles into Select. I'm just taking it slow and spreading them out.



As soon as I get the last book in my Regan O'Reilly series back from my editor, I'll enroll all four into Select and put the first one free.


----------



## Chicki

Way to go on the sales, Margaret and Dana! This whole Select thing is wonderful ...

I "liked" your new page, Dana.

_*Chicki Brown*_
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know that both of my Historical Romance novels are free today on the Amazon Prime members program. Go check them out!

http://amzn.to/EnchantedHeart

http://bit.ly/CatchStar

Today they are free for everyone but tomorrow they will be free for Prime Members only. This is a great program!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all!

@Margaret & Chicki--I think it's GREAT that the KDP program has given you that boost. I've been busy working on two projects, but I need to see about putting one or more of my languishing books in the program.

But--let me introduce my next Grand Idea-- BOOK LUVIN' BABES


I've got lots of ideas for a blogsite that really puts readers together with authors. We'll see if I can make the vision a reality as the year goes by.

It kicks off with the Valentine Blog Hop. 
More details soon!


----------



## Serena Fairfax

Hello fellow romantics!
WHERE THE BULBUL SINGS  is a free download on Wednesday 25 January 2012 and is enrolled in Kindlke Lending Prime. It's  contemporary women's fiction /romance  (145,000 words) and has garnered 4* reviews on Amazon. Do let me know what you think of it!
My other romantic novels are shorter (50,000 words) They are STRANGE INHERITANCE; PAINT ME A DREAM; GOLDEN GROVE. All ebooks on Kindle.


----------



## JennaAnderson

This isn't a romance title, but I'm happy to announce I've completed a crochet pattern book and have loaded it to Smashwords.

Easy Crochet Bow Tie Patterns. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/125619

I love the cover for it. 

A while back I created a step-by-step bow pattern and posted it to my blog. Wowwie do I get hits on that thing. So I thought - why not come up with a few more and put them into a booklet? Smashwords works well since people can download the HTML or pdf version.

~ ~

In other news - writing has been going well and I hope to have a new romance novella out this spring. The topic is hush, hush. Margaret has been a wonderful encouragement for me and my WIP.

Happy writing everyone!

~ Jenna


----------



## Linda Acaster

Well, my Native American historical, _Beneath The Shining Mountains_, isn't in Prime (none of mine are) but it is seeing a very decent rise this month, following on from a Christmas spurt last month. Nothing spectacular against the fantastic figures here, but I've just made December's figure and am smiling.

As I kept being told when I started on KDP, it's a marathon not a sprint. Do keep letting us know of your sprints, though. I find it very encouraging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> This isn't a romance title, but I'm happy to announce I've completed a crochet pattern book and have loaded it to Smashwords.
> 
> Easy Crochet Bow Tie Patterns. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/125619
> 
> I love the cover for it.
> 
> A while back I created a step-by-step bow pattern and posted it to my blog. Wowwie do I get hits on that thing. So I thought - why not come up with a few more and put them into a booklet? Smashwords works well since people can download the HTML or pdf version.


I bought it since I promised myself to learn how to crochet this year. Good timing.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I bought it since I promised myself to learn how to crochet this year. Good timing.


Thanks! The bows will look cute on your new doggie.  Well - until he shakes them off.

Jenna


----------



## Jaci Byrne

Thank you,

My book: 'Best Friends and Bastards.' 80,000 words. Genre: Chick-Lit.
Great review thus far.  
www.amazon.com/author/jacibyrne


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> But--let me introduce my next Grand Idea-- BOOK LUVIN' BABES
> 
> I've got lots of ideas for a blogsite that really puts readers together with authors.


Thanks, Dana! Your new blog sounds like a great idea. Can't wait to check it out.

_*Chicki Brown*_
Blog: http://bit.ly/mUQfQi 
Web site: http://www.chicki663.webs.com 
Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ


----------



## L_Hamilton

Jaci Byrne said:


> Thank you,
> 
> My book: 'Best Friends and Bastards.' 80,000 words. Genre: Chick-Lit.
> Great review thus far.
> www.amazon.com/author/jacibyrne


Love the title! Encouraged me to take a look...


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Everyone--

It's been a few days since I popped over here. Glad to see the new things people are doing.

@Jenna--I do like that cover. I admire people who knit and crochet. I made a blanket ONCE. I used to knit my Barbie dolls blankets back when they were the newest thing.

@Margaret--you are always such a great encourager.

@Linda--congrats on your steady growth. You have that niche market with your Native American stories. I think it will continue to grow for you.

I've been busy putting together the Book Luvin' Babes new blogsite that's kicking off with the Valentine Blog Hop. Want to take a peek? You can find it here: www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com

The authors still have to create their own contests, but it's been a learning experience for me and I hope it is a good kickoff to my latest brainchild.

Happy to report my "Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy" is still selling. The ENT exposure on the freebie days gave it a great boost. I've enrolled "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" in the program. It will be free Feb 1 & 2. We'll see if it has a good ride.

Have a good day!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, the site looks great! I tried to get in to like your FB page, but the connection timed out on me. I'll try again another time.

Congrats on your continued success.

My last freebie is still selling several a day plus borrows nearly two weeks later. Not bad for a book that only sold one in December. 

Reminder to anyone who has a new release to post a tweetable line here, including a shortened link and your twitter handle, and I will RT to over 4K followers.

Free for two days starting tomorrow.



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Print Length: 50 pages

This is the first in a four book series, all of which are available now.


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I have two novels on Amazon for Kindle. Home Ice is a sweet hockey-themed romance and Submersed is an intimate Erotica book.



Happy reading!

rachellevaughn.com


----------



## Tiffany Towers

I'm not sure what you think about erotica on this thread but I've released two erotica shorts.

Links are in my signature.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Lots of great books here. I hope you are all having lots of fun and success. 

I am looking for a handful of blogging author friends to swap blog posts/promos the week of Feb 6th or 13th. I plug your book, you plug mine. This can be done with a basic book plug or a guest post on any topic you choose. 

If you'd like more info send me a Private Message. 

~ Jenna


----------



## marielamba

So much excitement and energy in this thread! Congrats to all my fellow indie romance authors <3

My new paranormal romance *DRAWN* is getting a great boost. During the *DRAWN Blog Ghost Tour*, which is now half way through it's month-long tour, I've gotten some wonderful comments, reviews and sales too!

It's just broken into the #17 ranking in its category on Amazon!!!

And I just got this review from the important Twilight fan site TwilightMOMS.com: _"Past and present are blurred as Michelle comes to find herself part of a romance that bridges centuries. But is this romance real or is it time to start questioning her own sanity? Mysterious and enchanting, DRAWN is a breath of fresh air. If you are looking for a page turner with a unique twist, then look no further." _

Yeah! To celebrate the great reviews, *DRAWN* is temporarily on sale at $0.99 for all ebook versions.

So fun 
Marie


----------



## Tiffany Towers

Congrats Marie, that's fab.

One of my erotic tales is FREE today if you'd like to grab a copy.

http://www.amazon.com/Intimate-Cowgirl-ebook/dp/B006ZO9N30/ref=pd_sim_b_9


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just came off a free run. Regan O'Reilly gave away over 6K books in a two day period. That was way more than I expected for a book with no reviews.

It's the first in a series of four and there have been 13 sales and 2 borrows during the free period and after.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm sure most of you know this but I thought I'd post anyway...you can list your book if it has 5 reviews or more on Victorine's site

http://addictedtoebooks.com


----------



## Kenji

Hello All,

I've been on KB about a week now and found this thread via a blog post by D.D. Scott. I've just spend the last hour reading through the thread and have to say, it's so exciting and encouraging to read everyones stories and experiences.

I've just released *Step Into My Parlor*, the second romantic suspense short story in *The Spyder and the Spy* series. I was excited to see that it got it's very first review yesterday... in fact I think Cy (the reviewer) did a better job at describing the story than I did...

Cy Price says:

This story finds Christine and Phillip reunited after a long absence from one another due one of Phillip's missions. He's back home but not for rest. They have another mission to prep and plan for but Christine has plans of her own. Their reunion leaves the 'parlor' quite STEAMY!! The long awaited encounter is quite sexy and rather HOT! This was a nice continuation of the first book. Even though I knew what the true relationship was between the two characters, the author still manages to include a sense of mystery around them. This makes the short more exciting. Christine and Phillip are fast becoming my favorite 'sexy' spy couple. Can't wait for the next release.



I am really having fun with this and love that KB is available to meet other authors and share experiences.

Thank you Dana for getting this thread started!

Kenji


----------



## Serena Fairfax

ASIN: B005J6XUNY 
  WHERE THE BULBUL SINGS is a free Kindle download on 4th and 5th Feb. 2012.  
Greg and Martha Addison are American Baptist missionaires from Scottsbluff, Nebraska who are on their second tour of duty in India when the story opens in 1939. What links them to a handsome wealthy Maharajah, to a headstrong Anglo-Indian girl Hermie Blake who sets out to reinvent herself, to Edith Muller an exiled German and, a generation later, to young Kay Forrester from England who comes to India to search for roots? What is the secret Greg and Martha take with them to  the USA when they leave India for good?


----------



## katarina66

My first novel is a romance set in the northern islands of Scotland at a time when herring was the gold of the sea, and immigration was encouraged. Isa marries penniless whisky runner, Davie and follows him to his tiny island home. Will she ever be able to join her parents in Canada? I have had amazing feedback. 'Follow the Dove' by Catherine M. Byrne has been described as a real page turner.
Check a taster on my blog. http://www.blogger.com/home?pli=1
Or visit me at http:www.catherinebyrne-author.com.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/follow-the-dove/id496513861?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006ZK8OWU


----------



## Neil Ostroff

My book DROP OUT has been called a romance thriller by some and a powerful, life-changing inspirational novel by others. I just wanted to write something that affected people.

After overcoming incredible personal tragedy Nathan Cruz meets a terminal, young woman who helps him find the strength to piece his shattered life back together. 
DROP OUT


----------



## otterific

My first historical time travel romance has been out since January 2nd, and Book 2 in the series came out yesterday. I'm hoping to have the third book out in a month or so, and I'm currently writing book 4. The series is called the Yellowstone Romance Series. 
I am so exited to have found the Kindle Boards. I've spend a lot of time on this thread, since romance is my favorite genre!
The links to my books are in my signature. I'll post the blurbs here:

Book1 Yellowstone Heart Song

Nurse and avid backpacker Aimee Donovan is offered the opportunity of a lifetime. She encounters a patient who tells her he can send her two hundred years into the past to spend three months in the rugged Yellowstone wilderness at the dawn of the mountain man era.  The only requirement: she cannot tell anyone that she’s from the future.
How did a white woman suddenly appear in the remote Rocky Mountain wilderness? Trapper Daniel Osborne’s first instinct is to protect this mysterious and unconventional woman from the harsh realities of his mountains. While he fights his growing attraction to her, he is left frustrated by her lies and secrecy.  
Daniel shows Aimee a side of Yellowstone she’s never experienced. She is torn between her feelings for him, and exposing a secret that will destroy everything he holds as truth.  As her three months come to an end, she is faced with a dilemma: return to her own time, or stay with the man who opened her eyes to a whole new world. When the decision is made for her, both their lives will be changed forever.

Book 2 Yellowstone Redemption

City boy Chase Russell is on the fast track to self-destruction. A star athlete, he gets into trouble with drugs and alcohol. Fulfilling a community service sentence in Yellowstone National Park is the last thing he wants to do. After a night of drinking in the park, he wakes up to find his new friends gone, and everything around him has changed. 

Sarah Osborne grew up in the rugged Yellowstone wilderness. She can hunt and track right alongside the most experienced men. When some Indians drop a near-dead man off on her doorstep, she doesn’t know what to think. He’s convinced he’s from the future, and wants to find a way home. 

Chase has no idea how he ended up time traveling to the past. He doesn’t know the first thing about surviving without modern conveniences. Finding your own food means a quick trip to the nearest fast food joint, not hunting and foraging for it. Time and again, his will is tested to stay alive in this untamed land. Is his growing love for a brave woman who shows him what it truly means to be a man strong enough to keep him in the past, or is he still determined to return to the ease and comforts of the future?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello Everyone--

Great to see so many new people posting here. I've been busy toiling away on the Valentine Blog Hop, which is now up and running.

Come over to Book Luvin' Babes and check out the participating authors. The Grand Prizes are a $75 Amazon Gift Card and a Diamond Sterling Silver Heart Pendant 
*  www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com*

Also my comedy, DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE, is FREE February 1 & 2 

Tweet-- DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor FREE at Amazon Feb. 1 & 2 http://amzn.to/vlD11Y

@ Margaret--congrats on your sales. I saw you in the top #100 last night!

Hope your February is off to a great start!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hello Everyone--
> 
> Great to see so many new people posting here. I've been busy toiling away on the Valentine Blog Hop, which is now up and running.
> 
> Come over to Book Luvin' Babes and check out the participating authors. The Grand Prizes are a $75 Amazon Gift Card and a Diamond Sterling Silver Heart Pendant
> *  www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com*
> 
> Also my comedy, DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE, is FREE February 1 & 2
> 
> Tweet-- DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor FREE at Amazon Feb. 1 & 2 http://amzn.to/vlD11Y


RT'd that for you. Hope you have lots of downloads. Amazon servers seem to be way behind today.



> @ Margaret--congrats on your sales. I saw you in the top #100 last night!


That must have happened after I went to sleep. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

@Margaret-- yes, my sales numbers are confusing. I'm supposedly at #46 in the free kindle store, but it only shows 71 downloads. That can't be right. We'll see how it shakes out.

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> @Margaret-- yes, my sales numbers are confusing. I'm supposedly at #46 in the free kindle store, but it only shows 71 downloads. That can't be right. We'll see how it shakes out.
> 
> Dana


At least you're seeing your downloads, although there are probably a lot more that aren't showing. A lot of us aren't seeing anything. With one borrow and one sale, I'm maintaining the same ranking I had yesterday with nearly 50 sales. Hope the servers catch up by tomorrow morning.


----------



## marielamba

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to add that I'm on the *VALENTINE BLOG HOP* that Dana set up, along with 30 amazing romance authors 

For all news about the giveaways you can win through the hop, which includes a ton of books, plus a chance at a $75 Amazon gift certificate, there is a new thread on Kindleboards where the authors will be updating everyone about their hot prizes... You can visit that thread here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,101497.0.html

And to go directly to the hop's main web page, Book Luvin Babes has pulled it all together here: http://bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/valentine-blog-hop/

It's a great way to win great reads and to discover even more books to cozy up with during those cold winter nights 

_Marie_


----------



## Chicki

Today, I'm being featured over at Kindle Romance Authors! Stop by and read what they have to say about my latest release!

http:// www.kindleromanceauthors.com/ 2012/02/ spotlight-on-chicki-brown.html

_*Chicki Brown*_


----------



## Miriam Minger

I love February...birthdays, Valentine's Day, Leap Year! So why not celebrate with a FREE historical romance set in romantic Scotland to my friends and readers, A HINT OF RAPTURE!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Serena Fairfax

WHERE THE BULBUL SINGS
This romantic Indian nightingale is  free on 4th and 5th Feb 2012.
Dowloadable from Amazon.
Greg and Martha Addison are American Baptist missionaries from Scottsbluff, Nebraska who are working in India when the story opens.  What links them to a handsome, wealthy Maharajah, to headstrong Hermie Blake, an Anglo-Indian ( mixed heritage) girl who reinvents herself,to  Edith Muller- exiled from her home in Germany and, a generation later, to Kay Forrester who goes to India to search for roots? What secret do the Addisions take with them to Scottsbluff when they leave India for good?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon, everybody--

Greetings to new people on the thread and waving hello to old friends! The Valentine Blog Hop is off and running. You can check it out at www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com

My two days running Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance  was fun. There were about 5,000 downloads and it got as high as #26 in the free Kindle store. So, hopefully, that will bring in more readers to other books. (That's the plan, right?) At any rate, writers need readers to complete the circle, so it was a good day.

Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## Serena Fairfax

Hello Dana
Here are 4 romantic novels  I enjoyed writing!
WHERE THE BULBUL SINGS
STRANGE INHERITANCE
PAINT ME A DREAM
GOLDEN GROVE
IN THE PINK is not strictly a romance but it was fun to write.
All the best, Serena


----------



## Dana Taylor

HI Everybody--

So, what is everyone up to this weekend? Besides the Superbowl! My Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance had a good 2 days freebie run with about 5,000 downloads. It's #4 on the Kindle Romance lists tonight.

The Valentine Blog Hop is going strong at my latest creation, Book Luvin' Babes. Come on over and check out the participating authors.

www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com
Dana Taylor


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE will be FREE today (Sunday) until midnight, so snap up your copy! A Scottish Highlands historical romance is the perfect respite from a cold wintry day. An English captain and a feisty Highlands lass will sweep you away into another world of adventure, derring-do, and poignant passion. Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Neil Ostroff

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation?

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Grace Elliot

I just had to share this review for "Eulogy's Secret" with you - hope you dont mind! 
G x

5.0 out of 5 stars Beautifully constructed story, February 3, 2012 
By 
J. T. Twerell (new york) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Eulogy's Secret (The Huntley Trilogy) (Kindle Edition) 
Eulogy's Secret by Grace Elliot

Quality romance writing. That phrase is often an oxymoron. Grace Elliot's novel "Eulogy's Secret" proves that love and romance can be presented in a quality and imaginative prose. Eulogy, a beautiful young woman raised in the countryside of England, comes to London to find her sole surviving relative. Her life quickly takes new directions when she is accosted by robbers, rescued by Lord Jack Huntley, and set on a path toward a future she could never have imagined.

The story is beautifully set in the turn of the century England where aristocrats ruled the economy, the society, and frankly, much of the world. Class structure deeply divided the common from the upper with spoken and unspoken rules building walls of separation. Into this maze steps Eulogy who is gentle, respectful, yet fiercely independent. She is a step toward modern social reform, while still being part of the historical footprint of England. Her ability to walk this precarious tightrope is a credit to her tenacity and moral structure while still allowing the vulnerability of a young woman's desire to shine through.

Grace Elliot deftly brings the reader into a historical era foreign to most modern observers. While some of the language is difficult to grasp, she writes with such beauty and creativity, one never feels lost. Obviously a writer who thoroughly researches her material before bringing her characters to life, she provides a smorgasbord of emotions, images and romance from which all can feast.

I highly recommend "Eulogy" to all who enjoy quality writing with a beautiful story. *Five stars out of five stars with one more for just being a beautiful writer. * I purchased this book and have no personal contact with the author.

Dr. J. T. Twerell


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Sunday Afternoon (my neighbors have some great smelling ribs cooking for Superbowl Sunday),

@Miriam--I hope you have a fabulous freebie day with your book!

@Neil--Welcome. Your book sounds very compelling. Interesting that it's taken a decade for us to be able to read books and watch movies with 9-11 themes.

@Grace--Lovely review! I enjoyed "Eulogy"--a "graceful" book!

Okay, I've had a good run since "Devil Moon" was free this week. It made the *Movers and Shakers List*. So I've joined the Club!

Hope you're enjoying your Sunday!

Dana


----------



## JennaAnderson

Well - I bit the bullet and created an author Facebook page. (Maybe I'm procrastinating on writing again.... hmmm) No actually, writing has been good. I hoped to have my WIP One rough draft done by now, but am a bit behind schedule.

Anyway, here's my link. Feel free to stop by and say hi! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jenna-Anderson-Author/361879530491879

I'm going to search the boards to see if any authors are on Pinterest. Heard good things.

Happy Monday everyone.

Jenna


----------



## Jena H

*"Fool Me Once"* is the story of Dana Hayes, and what happens after she gets her first romance novel published. She meets the actor who was the basis for one of her characters... and finds out that reality is NOT always as pleasant as fiction.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Jenna, do you also have a personal page that's separate? How do you do that? I'm totally baffled by it all. I have a personal page that I recently reactivated, but it's mixed with family stuff and book promos from promo sites I "liked". I'd rather keep them separate. Do I have to sign in under a different email addy? And is there some way I can stipulate that it's for book and author news?

Joyce


----------



## JennaAnderson

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Jenna, do you also have a personal page that's separate? How do you do that? I'm totally baffled by it all. I have a personal page that I recently reactivated, but it's mixed with family stuff and book promos from promo sites I "liked". I'd rather keep them separate. Do I have to sign in under a different email addy? And is there some way I can stipulate that it's for book and author news?
> 
> Joyce


Hi Joyce - I have a personal account on FB where I have family and in real life friends. I started this new one as an author *page*. Pages are different than personal accounts. You won't have to use a different email address. It is part of your same log in.

BUT.... You can only follow and like other *pages* and not real people (which I find dumb since we want to interact with readers) They can see our posts but we can't see their timelines on our page stream. It's all very confusing and since FB changes so often it seems to get worse everyday.

Did I convince you to create an author page? Ha ha. 

I suggest you search the forums for FB discussions. I could be doing it all wrong.

Jenna
Here's what mine looks like so far - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jenna-Anderson-Author/361879530491879


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Hi Joyce - I have a personal account on FB where I have family and in real life friends. I started this new one as an author *page*. Pages are different than personal accounts. You won't have to use a different email address. It is part of your same log in.
> 
> BUT.... You can only follow and like other *pages* and not real people (which I find dumb since we want to interact with readers) They can see our posts but we can't see their timelines on our page stream. It's all very confusing and since FB changes so often it seems to get worse everyday.
> 
> Did I convince you to create an author page? Ha ha.
> 
> I suggest you search the forums for FB discussions. I could be doing it all wrong.
> 
> Jenna
> Here's what mine looks like so far - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jenna-Anderson-Author/361879530491879


Is it different than a fan page?


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is it different than a fan page?


I'm not sure. When you first set it up under the Create a Page link it asks you to pick a category. I think one was Professional, Business, etc. Once you click that there is a pull down menu - Writer was one choice and Author another. I decided to be positive and say 'author'.


----------



## marielamba

Hi everyone!

I just have to share highlights from an amazing review I got today from book blogger _The Cozy Reader_ for my new paranormal _*DRAWN*_:

"I fell in love with the entire story...I haven't read too many time travel books and none that had such pure romance and a true mystery element to it...Their romance was very beautiful and endearing. I didn't want to see it end." 5 STARS

You can see the whole blush-worthy review here: http://thecozyreader.com/2012/02/review-drawn-by-marie-lamba/

I'm truly thrilled. _* DRAWN *_has been getting across the board raves, including one from the big Twilight fansite _TwilightMOMs_, who said: "Mysterious and enchanting, _*DRAWN *_is a breath of fresh air. If you are looking for a page turner with a unique twist, then look no further."

And _NOVELS ON THE RUN_ said, "_*Drawn*_ has it all, 3 guys who are completely different, a castle, ghosts, an Earl who is in a spot of trouble, lest he know it, a girl who has a complicated family and a love that can endure centuries&#8230;an enjoyable read."

Now let's hope some readers will find my indie paranormal romance! It's on sale for 99 cents on Kindle now...


Marie


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Thought I would stroll over here this evening.

@Jenna I "liked" you new page. I hop around Facebook a lot.

@Marie-- very nice reviews. Keeps you at it, doesn't it?

As for me, I was SHOCKED to see over 14,000 copies of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" have gone out since February 1. About 5,000 were free copies. Shows the power of that Top 100 Romance Bestseller List.

@Miriam--Congrats on being on that list the last few days!

The Valentine Blog Hop has been going well. I also started a Facebook Page for my new site Book Luvin' Babes. It will be reaching out to women readers ages 30-70 in all genres. Authors who fit that demographic are encouraged to post their books on the Facebook Page. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Happy Monday!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> As for me, I was SHOCKED to see over 14,000 copies of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" have gone out since February 1. About 5,000 were free copies. Shows the power of that Top 100 Romance Bestseller List.


Wow! Looks like you weren't affected by the Feb 1 reporting meltdown. Or maybe you were and there's another few thousand sales waiting in the wings. 



> The Valentine Blog Hop has been going well. I also started a Facebook Page for my new site Book Luvin' Babes. It will be reaching out to women readers ages 30-70 in all genres. Authors who fit that demographic are encouraged to post their books on the Facebook Page. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


The link's not working, but I found it. I'll go ahead and post my freebie there.



When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down.

Turned out of her job at the church, Lena is offered employment and a home with a wealthy family. When the son of the house pursues her, she is drawn into the seductive world of wealth and power. Can she survive the secrets of that world, or will fear drive her back to her church where she can no longer be sure of her welcome?


----------



## JennaAnderson

Thanks for the Like, Dana.  And Congrats on you massive downloads. 

Margaret - yay a new book! Off to get it.  

~ Jenna


----------



## marielamba

Dana Taylor said:


> As for me, I was SHOCKED to see over 14,000 copies of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" have gone out since February 1. About 5,000 were free copies. Shows the power of that Top 100 Romance Bestseller List.
> 
> Dana


WOW! Dana, that is AMAZING!!! Congrats to you


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Thanks for the Like, Dana.  And Congrats on you massive downloads.
> 
> Margaret - yay a new book! Off to get it.
> 
> ~ Jenna


Thanks, Jenna. Actually, it's been out for a while.

Just reached 5K downloads and I'm ranked at

#57 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance

Now I can go to bed cuz I'm really, really tired.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Oops - silly me. I downloaded it. Hopefully I helped push you up the ranks. 

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Oops - silly me. I downloaded it. Hopefully I helped push you up the ranks.
> 
> Jenna


I'll have a new series out some time in April. One more book to write in that one and I should be able to start it today. Hopefully, my muse (Fiona) will arrive on time.










My rank this morning is:

#37 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

My debut novel, CANCELLED, is free today and tomorrow on Kindle.  I made it free last week just to test things out and was shocked to see it climb the charts, all the way to #12 Overall in Free Fiction! I chose to go indie from day one because I knew it would be tough to sell my version of romance to a traditional publisher. CANCELLED is from a male POV, and it has a twist on the typical HEA. I say that up front because I know that is NOT everyone's cup of tea.  The book has strong reviews with an average of 4.5 Stars. 

Johnathan Michaels is a robotics engineer in love with his business partner, when a previous one-night stand returns his shirt. Pregnant. And it's his. 

It was an absolute blast to write, and I promise, at one point, a robot DOES try to eat the intern.  Even geeks fall in love!

I appreciate each and every reader who gives it a read. I am still tickled pink every time I see even just one sale!  This is an amazing time to be a reader and an author and I'm so thankful we have technology to bring us together.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> My debut novel, CANCELLED, is free today and tomorrow on Kindle.  I made it free last week just to test things out and was shocked to see it climb the charts, all the way to #12 Overall in Free Fiction! I chose to go indie from day one because I knew it would be tough to sell my version of romance to a traditional publisher. CANCELLED is from a male POV, and it has a twist on the typical HEA. I say that up front because I know that is NOT everyone's cup of tea.  The book has strong reviews with an average of 4.5 Stars.
> 
> Johnathan Michaels is a robotics engineer in love with his business partner, when a previous one-night stand returns his shirt. Pregnant. And it's his.
> 
> It was an absolute blast to write, and I promise, at one point, a robot DOES try to eat the intern.  Even geeks fall in love!
> 
> I appreciate each and every reader who gives it a read. I am still tickled pink every time I see even just one sale!  This is an amazing time to be a reader and an author and I'm so thankful we have technology to bring us together.


got it. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did I ever post all the books in the Regan O'Reilly series? If I didn't, so sorry. Here they are now.

Regan O'Reilly, Private Investigator (Book One in the Regan O'Reilly Series)

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Regan O'Reilly, PI, Goes Undercover (Book Two in the Regan O'Reilly Series)

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly is on her way to the biggest assignment of her career as a private investigator. Magnum's Department Store has been plagued by a series of thefts and Regan must go undercover to solve the case.

If she's successful, it will be a real feather in her cap. Not to mention, the job takes her out of the reach of Mark Harris, the man who has begun to win her heart.

Regan O'Reilly, PI, Comes Home (Book Three in the Regan O'Reilly Series)

August, 1942 - Fresh from the successful completion of an undercover assignment, Regan is determined to do her bit for the war effort. Before returning home, she goes to Washington to offer her investigative skills to the Army.

Now all Regan has to do is avoid Mark Harris who is still actively pursuing her and ignore the call of her own heart.

Regan O'Reilly, PI, Goes to War (Book Four in the Regan O'Reilly Series)

November, 1942 - Regan is sent by the OSS to join the underground in a France struggling to survive under German occupation. She is assigned to gather information on the infamous wolf packs; U-boats that travel in groups to hunt down and sink Allied warships. But she begins to suspect that her French contacts may be working against her.

When Regan's mission takes an unexpected turn, her only thought is to return to the man she left behind and her only fear is that she might not make it out of France alive.


----------



## 48209

Coming out of lurk to see if anyone is interested in this. She does a lot of work with romance writers and publishers, so I thought I'd cross post it here in case anyone wanted to grab the opportunity:
Hi everyone,

Every other Thursday I typically do a chatty post about self-publishing and my first year adventures for Author Rescue (an author services site) -- Unfortunately, I've had a personal emergency and need to cover at least the next two of my weeks (Feb 16th & March 1st....PERHAPS March 15th).

I'd love to get people who have been at it a little while do a post: My Biggest First Year Lesson.

http://www.authorrescue.com/

If you'd be interested, please let me know what your topic would be - I have to book these before the end of the day tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## katarina66

Very interesting thread. I like to support other authors. 
Please read the very first review I got. (and it's not by myself or one of my friends) book now available to download for £1.99.

A NEW BOOK BY LOCAL WRITER (Caithness)

"Follow the Dove" by Catherine M. Byrne - published December 2011.

I started to read "Follow the Dove" and found myself immersed at once in this compelling story so vividly written by newcomer Catherine M. Byrne from Wick.

After the first few pages I knew I had to keep going, I was desperate to know the characters better, to understand them and to get involved in the way they lived their working and private lives in very remote and sparsely populated areas.

"Follow the Dove" is a strong story and very relative to the period and the setting. The characters involved become very real. You feel their pain, frustation and anger at what life throws at them.

Catherine Byrne leads you into the islanders way of thinking, working and socialising until you believe they really existed.

Thank you Catherine for filling a space on my bookshelf with a wonderful, wonderful read; you most certainly have a winner on your hands!

Folks, do treat yourselves to this book and like me, you will be reluctant to put it down until it is finished!

by Anne McLeod.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/follow-the-dove/id496513861?mt=11&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006ZK8OWU


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hope you have a wonderful Valentine's Day and give a HUGE hug to those nearest and dearest to you.

Much love and a HUGE thank you as well to all of my readers and friends who have so enthusiastically supported and enjoyed my books.

Miriam Minger


----------



## otterific

Wishing all you romance fans out there a happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Readers, writers, and others, here's a site that showcases self-pubbed books. You probably already know about it, but just in case... http://iselfpub.com/2012/02/serendipity-house-by-joyce-debacco/ There's quite a lot of information given for each book featured. There's a long excerpt, all the buy links, bios and interviews of authors, etc..

My book Serendipity House is featured today. Instead of the first chapter, which is easily available at all the online bookstores, I chose to feature one from the middle. So, altogether, you get a good idea of the story. Check it out.

Joyce

Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day to you and your sweetie.


----------



## Jan Fischer Wade

Just released!! VEILED VIRTUES... Do you dare ride with modern day English knights?









A YA/Crossover romantic fantasy.

http://www.amazon.com/Veiled-Virtues-ebook/dp/B007886ZF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329245515&sr=8-1

When Paige Stewart left America to house-sit in England, her only thoughts were to get away from her controlling mother and to have fun. Little did she know that her working holiday would turn into a battle between good and evil, or that she would be the epicenter of that battle. She certainly didn't expect to be swept off her feet by a modern-day English knight. But when blood appeared on her keyboard and she discovered her childhood scars bleeding, her holiday took a turn for the eerie and dangerous, and when she ventured into the metaphysical shop run by Nathaniel Brightmore, she found much more than tarot cards and crystals.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

Congrats on all the great free promo results

For the first time, I've made one of my short story collections free.  (usually, it's just the short stories that I put free.)  Today and tomorrow, Fairy Tale Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (see my signature) is free!  These are modern takes on 5 classic tales: Cindi, Red, Belle, Snow and Goldie.

I'm at #115 in the free store right now and hoping to break the top 100.


----------



## CJArcher

Happy Valentines Day everyone!

I've just released another book.  Surrender is now available:

Gentleman spy, Alexander Redcliff, murdered his colleague. It's an event he can't remember, except in his nightmares. Suppressing them is the only way to keep his sanity, but forgetting is no longer an option.

Only one woman can save Alex from himself.

Georgiana Appleby is a most unconventional lady. Prejudice shadows the physician and scandal is never far away. Forced to take Alex as her patient, she must not give into the rogue's advances or she will risk losing her career and her heart.

Will Alex's fierce longing for Georgiana be enough or will he surrender to the darkness inside?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> Happy Valentines Day everyone!
> 
> I've just released another book.  Surrender is now available:
> 
> Gentleman spy, Alexander Redcliff, murdered his colleague. It's an event he can't remember, except in his nightmares. Suppressing them is the only way to keep his sanity, but forgetting is no longer an option.
> 
> Only one woman can save Alex from himself.
> 
> Georgiana Appleby is a most unconventional lady. Prejudice shadows the physician and scandal is never far away. Forced to take Alex as her patient, she must not give into the rogue's advances or she will risk losing her career and her heart.
> 
> Will Alex's fierce longing for Georgiana be enough or will he surrender to the darkness inside?


Congrats, C.J.

I like to tweet new releases, so if you'll post a tweetable line with a shortened link and your twitter handle, I'll be happy to RT it for you.


----------



## Nana Malone

Sounds great, CJ, adding to my TBR pile.

Nana


----------



## CJArcher

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, C.J.
> 
> I like to tweet new releases, so if you'll post a tweetable line with a shortened link and your twitter handle, I'll be happy to RT it for you.


Thanks, Margaret, what a gem you are! Here's a tweetable:

SURRENDER, a new Regency #historicalromance from @cj_archer out now http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077IHEKM/


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone! I've popped in here a time or two...or three. : ) I participated in the Valentine Blog Hop that Dana organized. Some of you know me...some of you don't (and I'm sorry about that). I wish I could clone myself 3 times over so I'd have enough time to do all the things I want to do.

Anywho...I'm here to let everyone know that I've started a new blog to promote Kindle Romance Novels. I've also created a 'sister' site on Facebook and a Twitter account. I would love to have some blog followers and FB 'likes' and twitter followers. In return, I will promo your book on the blog, the FB page and on Twitter. Just so you know, I also tweet from my own personal twitter account @DonnaFaz (1100+ followers); I share each post on Google 1+, StumbleUpon, and Reddit so each post is getting a fair amount of exposure even though the site is brand new.

If you're interested in being featured, please follow/like:
http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-Romance-Novels/100834693379662?ref=ts
http://www.twitter.com/KindleLuv

Then drop me an e-mail at DonnaFaz @ comcast (dot) net with the title of the book you'd like for me to feature. Let's start with one title and then we'll see how it goes. (I'm afraid I might be inundated. ) Thank you all very much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> Thanks, Margaret, what a gem you are! Here's a tweetable:
> 
> SURRENDER, a new Regency #historicalromance from @cj_archer out now http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0077IHEKM/


Done. Hope it helps.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone! I've popped in here a time or two...or three. : ) I participated in the Valentine Blog Hop that Dana organized. Some of you know me...some of you don't (and I'm sorry about that). I wish I could clone myself 3 times over so I'd have enough time to do all the things I want to do.
> 
> Anywho...I'm here to let everyone know that I've started a new blog to promote Kindle Romance Novels. I've also created a 'sister' site on Facebook and a Twitter account. I would love to have some blog followers and FB 'likes' and twitter followers. In return, I will promo your book on the blog, the FB page and on Twitter. Just so you know, I also tweet from my own personal twitter account @DonnaFaz (1100+ followers); I share each post on Google 1+, StumbleUpon, and Reddit so each post is getting a fair amount of exposure even though the site is brand new.
> 
> If you're interested in being featured, please follow/like:
> http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-Romance-Novels/100834693379662?ref=ts
> http://www.twitter.com/KindleLuv
> 
> Then drop me an e-mail at DonnaFaz @ comcast (dot) net with the title of the book you'd like for me to feature. Let's start with one title and then we'll see how it goes. (I'm afraid I might be inundated. ) Thank you all very much!


Liked and followed.


----------



## Kenji

*Just Released In A Little Corner Sly*

_In A Little Corner Sly_ is the third romantic suspense short story in _The Spyder and the Spy_ series.


 *In A Little Corner Sly* - US Edition

*In A Little Corner Sly* - UK Edition

In this story, Christine and Phillip have been tasked with tracking down a packet of sensitive material. They have a plan to retrieve the intel, but it requires them to use their skills to enter into a potentially dangerous situation.

Congrats Dana for making the Top 100 Romance Bestseller List and all the downloads. You are an inspiration!

Kenji


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kenji said:


> *Just Released In A Little Corner Sly*
> 
> _In A Little Corner Sly_ is the third romantic suspense short story in _The Spyder and the Spy_ series.
> 
> 
> *In A Little Corner Sly* - US Edition
> 
> *In A Little Corner Sly* - UK Edition
> 
> In this story, Christine and Phillip have been tasked with tracking down a packet of sensitive material. They have a plan to retrieve the intel, but it requires them to use their skills to enter into a potentially dangerous situation.
> 
> Congrats Dana for making the Top 100 Romance Bestseller List and all the downloads. You are an inspiration!
> 
> Kenji


Congratulations, Kenji. I like to tweet new releases, so if you'll post a tweetable line with a shortened link and your twitter handle, I'll be happy to RT it for you.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Liked and followed.


Thank you, Margaret! Catherine and the Captain is scheduled for today at 5 PM (EST).


----------



## marielamba

Hi gang,

Hope everyone had a valentine's day filled with LOVE!

Happy to announce that my contemporary romance _OVER MY HEAD_ broke #19 in the multicultural fiction category on Amazon  To celebrate, I've got it for sale for 99 cents.










If you like _*The Summer I Turned Pretty*_ by Jenny Han, and novels by Sarah Dessen, then you'll love _Over My Head_, with its summertime vibe and realistic, heartfelt conflicts.

High school senior Sang Jumnal puts her heart on the line for college-aged lifeguard Cameron. Is he the love of her life? Or a player out to stomp on her heart?

_Clean Romance Reviews_ says: "Rarely have I encountered an author skilled enough to really get inside and sixteen-year-old mind and pull the reader along with them. All the crazy emotions, lack of focus, lack of maturity while trying to be an adult, and insecurities of wanting to fall in love&#8230;a good read, full of fun characters and twists."

And _New York Times _bestseller Jonathan Maberry says, "Marie Lamba strikes gold with _*Over My Head*_ - a funny, touching, and at times heart-breaking Young Adult novel about the search for love. Gorgeous prose, deep insights and a wonderfully rewarding read. Highly recommended!"

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058I6J6I/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1Z87YNFRH01BSYNFBBQ2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Hope you'll check it out!
Marie


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Hey everybody,
thanks for giving me the opportunity to talk about My Temporary Life. After being the *#1 Most Downloaded eBook last weekend* during it's free promotion, we're climbing quickly up the paid rankings.
*Currently we are #2 in Romantic/Suspense and #2 in Thrillers. Plus, we're #11 Overall!*
We are rated at 4.9 with 21-5 Star Ratings. Over 57,000 folks have downloaded My Temporary Life in the past 6 days!

*"I kept thinking is this a true story, I couldn't put it down, I loved this book!"*

*"Martin Crosbie has created a world where a hero can emerge from the ashes of sadness and fight for those who cannot fight for themselves."*

*"It's a "coming of age", a great thriller, a true romance, the journey of one man's life and the thrilling road he took for his own redemption. Then there was Hardly, oh Hardly..."*

Heroes are not born. They're made.

Malcolm Stewart's strength was forged during harsh childhood days-ugly days when he faced down schoolyard bullies and endured the neglect of a promiscuous mother. It is a strength that he has wielded to defend himself and his friends.

Yet those years and traumas have taken their toll. Somewhere along the way, Malcolm Stewart lost his love of life.

That changes the day when beautiful, tempestuous Heather enters his world. He feels the stirrings of something long dormant. And when he learns of Heather's own abusive childhood-and the daughter that she was forced to leave behind-Malcolm knows one thing:

He must help Heather get her little girl back.

Their harrowing quest takes them from Scotland to a remote corner of Canada. There, Malcolm faces more than he bargained for-from being accused of kidnapping, to being targeted by an enraged psycho. And he discovers that Heather's story is more tragic than he could ever have imagined.

Yet his love for this woman with the flaming red hair-and for a little girl he has yet to meet-gives Malcolm Stewart the one thing he desperately needs: A chance to be reborn.

A chance to become the hero he never dreamed he could be.

Martin Crosbie's debut novel has been attracting extraordinary attention. Read the first few pages and you will see why. This thrilling romantic suspense will take you on a journey that you're not likely to forget.

Thank you, and I hope you take a look at this very entertaining novel.

Martin Crosbie

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O2P13O*


----------



## CJArcher

Thank you for the tweet, Margaret.

Donna, I've liked and followed. Very pretty site btw.

Hello to all the new romance authors on this thread.


----------



## DonnaFaz

CJArcher said:


> Thank you for the tweet, Margaret.
> 
> Donna, I've liked and followed. Very pretty site btw.
> 
> Hello to all the new romance authors on this thread.


Thank you, CJ! I'll get you on the schedule.


----------



## Nana Malone

Does any one have a good romance editor they love working with?  I might be in the market for a new one?

Thanks,
Nana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Liked your new page, Donna!

Miriam Minger


----------



## DonnaFaz

Miriam Minger said:


> Liked your new page, Donna!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thank you, Miriam! You're on the list.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm a pastor's daughter and Corie Easton in SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT is a vicar's daughter...hmm? That's curious, isn't it? 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

Don't miss MY RUNAWAY HEART, the sequel to SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT! Corie's best friend, Lindsay, is going to get into some trouble of her own. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Nana Malone

Liked and Followed, Donna.

Nana


----------



## DonnaFaz

Nana Malone said:


> Liked and Followed, Donna.
> 
> Nana


I'll get you scheduled, Nana. Thank you!


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I'm excited to announce that I was chosen as the Featured Author of the Month at The Polka Dot Banner! Check out my interview where I talk about romance, hockey and Nora Roberts:

http://www.polkadotbanner.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=502:rachelle-vaughns-passion-romance&catid=15&Itemid=100013


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi gang--

I've been AWOL all week--traveled to St. Louis waiting for my 2nd grandbaby to be born. It's been a big week. The Valentine Blog Hop was a successful start for Book Luvin' Babes and the authors involved.

 has been FREE Thursday and Friday (still time to grab it) and is #25 in the Free Kindle Store. "Devil Moon" and "Ever-Flowing Streams" have continued to make good sales since their free runs. I'm well over 20,000 books gone out into cyberspace since Jan. 1st. Thanks Amazon!

*Hop over to Book Luvin' Babes and read the feature by our own CJ Archer about her fabulous 1st year as an Indie Author. I've called it "CJ ARCHER--SHE'S GONE INDIE." You might win a FREE copy of SURRENDER if you ask her a question. www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com*

Welcome to all the new authors. It's a great time to be Indie!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi gang--
> 
> I've been AWOL all week--traveled to St. Louis waiting for my 2nd grandbaby to be born. It's been a big week. The Valentine Blog Hop was a successful start for Book Luvin' Babes and the authors involved.
> 
> has been FREE Thursday and Friday (still time to grab it) and is #25 in the Free Kindle Store. "Devil Moon" and "Ever-Flowing Streams" have continued to make good sales since their free runs. I'm well over 20,000 books gone out into cyberspace since Jan. 1st. Thanks Amazon!
> 
> *Hop over to Book Luvin' Babes and read the feature by our own CJ Archer about her fabulous 1st year as an Indie Author. I've called it "CJ ARCHER--SHE'S GONE INDIE." You might win a FREE copy of SURRENDER if you ask her a question. www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com*
> 
> Welcome to all the new authors. It's a great time to be Indie!
> 
> Dana


You must be flying high between the grandbaby and 20K sales. I think my head would be spinning.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Do you think we creative types are overconfident in tackling new endeavors? Check out my blog post on soup and nuts (and see a picture of the water garden I built, too!)

http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/the-over-confidence-of-the-creative-mind/

Hope everyone's doing well and getting lots of writing done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Do you think we creative types are overconfident in tackling new endeavors? Check out my blog post on soup and nuts (and see a picture of the water garden I built, too!)
> 
> http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/the-over-confidence-of-the-creative-mind/
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well and getting lots of writing done!


Great post. I commented.

I'm up to Goldie in Fairy Tale Flirts. I picked it up because I never have time for long reads and thought I could read a story at a time. Well, I'm whizzing right through it. Very cleverly done. I especially like how you tie each one together and naming the apartment building Grimm Towers was brilliant.


----------



## otterific

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone! I've popped in here a time or two...or three. : ) I participated in the Valentine Blog Hop that Dana organized. Some of you know me...some of you don't (and I'm sorry about that). I wish I could clone myself 3 times over so I'd have enough time to do all the things I want to do.
> 
> Anywho...I'm here to let everyone know that I've started a new blog to promote Kindle Romance Novels. I've also created a 'sister' site on Facebook and a Twitter account. I would love to have some blog followers and FB 'likes' and twitter followers. In return, I will promo your book on the blog, the FB page and on Twitter. Just so you know, I also tweet from my own personal twitter account @DonnaFaz (1100+ followers); I share each post on Google 1+, StumbleUpon, and Reddit so each post is getting a fair amount of exposure even though the site is brand new.
> 
> If you're interested in being featured, please follow/like:
> http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kindle-Romance-Novels/100834693379662?ref=ts
> http://www.twitter.com/KindleLuv
> 
> Then drop me an e-mail at DonnaFaz @ comcast (dot) net with the title of the book you'd like for me to feature. Let's start with one title and then we'll see how it goes. (I'm afraid I might be inundated. ) Thank you all very much!


Hi Donna,
I liked and followed. I would be very interested in a feature on your blog.
~Peggy


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great post. I commented.
> 
> I'm up to Goldie in Fairy Tale Flirts. I picked it up because I never have time for long reads and thought I could read a story at a time. Well, I'm whizzing right through it. Very cleverly done. I especially like how you tie each one together and naming the apartment building Grimm Towers was brilliant.


Thanks so much! I had so much fun writing it, I might do Fairy Tale Flirts 2! I've heard from a lot of readers who didn't think they liked short stories but really enjoy them on lunch breaks, during kids practices etc (mine are more novelette length, but I don't think most readers know what a novelette is!) And I think because the stories are linked, there's a bit more satisfaction as if you've read a longer work, when in fact you've read 5 short stories. But I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## LucyFrancis

Hi all! I've been lurking around this thread, picking up lots of new books. Now that my own contemporary romance is out, it's time to post 








Victoria Linden, soul scarred by abuse, knows she can't handle a man like CEO-turned-rancher Curran Shaw, but she can't walk away from her fantasy without stealing one searing kiss first. He vows to finish what she started, if he can find her. When he does, will discovery and heartbreak tear them apart?

$3.99. Amazon US: http://amzn.to/yJy1Af
Also at Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/Aca0RK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LucyFrancis said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking around this thread, picking up lots of new books. Now that my own contemporary romance is out, it's time to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Linden, soul scarred by abuse, knows she can't handle a man like CEO-turned-rancher Curran Shaw, but she can't walk away from her fantasy without stealing one searing kiss first. He vows to finish what she started, if he can find her. When he does, will discovery and heartbreak tear them apart?
> 
> $3.99. Amazon US: http://amzn.to/yJy1Af
> Also at Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/Aca0RK


Congratulations, Lucy, and welcome.

I like to tweet new releases so if you post a tweetable line including a shortened link and your twitter handle (if you don't have a twitter handle, just put by Lucy Francis) I'll send it to my 4700 followers. Please try to keep the tweet at 135 characters or less.


----------



## LucyFrancis

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congratulations, Lucy, and welcome.
> 
> I like to tweet new releases so if you post a tweetable line including a shortened link and your twitter handle (if you don't have a twitter handle, just put by Lucy Francis) I'll send it to my 4700 followers. Please try to keep the tweet at 135 characters or less.


Oh, that would be fabulous, thank you!

She steals a hot kiss, can she let herself fall in love? Mending Fences #romance #kindle http://amzn.to/yJy1Af @lucyskissybooks


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi all! Here's the link to my FB page if you get a chance to drop by and like the page for me.

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Thanks so much!

Miriam Minger


----------



## otterific

I have the third book in my series scheduled for release on March 1st. I'm holding a contest on my blog, if anyone would like to enter.

http://peggylhenderson.blogspot.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lucy, I scheduled your tweet for 5:30 tomorrow afternoon so you don't get lost in the sample sunday crowd.

Miriam, I liked your page.


----------



## CJArcher

I've released a contemporary romance novella as a bit of an experiment under my other name, Carolyn Scott (yes, ANOTHER Scott, lol, but I really am one, promise). It's currently FREE thanks to Select but only for the rest of the day:



_Lily McAllister never wanted to see Luke Tanner again after their split two years ago. The by-the-book cop made it perfectly clear he didn't want to marry into the city's first family of crime after he found out Lily was one of those McAllisters. So when he turns up at her house, shutting the door in his face seems like the best thing to do, especially since she's just broken the law. She would have done it too if he hadn't handcuffed her. Now she's got to explain why he shouldn't arrest her for stealing a diamond necklace when her face is on the CCTV footage. And she's got to ignore the feelings resurfacing between them.

Luke Tanner still loves Lily, despite her family. It defies logic but his feelings for her never had anything to do with his brain. Now logic has taken a hike again because he's willing to do anything to win her back, including breaking the law. And grovel. A lot.

YOU AGAIN is a 27,000 word novella, approximately one-third the size of a novel._

Margaret, since you're tweeting new releases, here's a tweetable line: 
Now #FREE for #kindle: You Again, a romantic mystery novella by Carolyn Scott http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007AJD75Y

Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Congrats, CJ!  Just downloaded it.  I say, you can never have too many Scotts.


----------



## MartinCrosbie

*"My Temporary Life"-Quite possibly the best-reviewed book by a debut author that you will ever find:*

"This is a wonderful book that will keep your heart engaged from the outset. The characters, the delicate weaving of the story, the beautifully described settings, the emotions of the main characters and the issues at stake in the plot are all superbly done.

Do not hesitate to buy and read this book. It is a first novel that seems like it's from a mature writer with deep experience in writing and of life."
Sharon Becker (NYC) Amazon Reviews.

"It is almost impossible to believe this is a first time author. I haven't read anything in a long, long time that has as many characters that I've loved, nor a story that has captivated my attention completely from beginning to end. This book is a gem and I can't wait until his next novel comes out this year."
C. Weigel "Cathesper" (Dallas, TX) Amazon Reviews.

"This was a beautiful story. These characters were genuine and interesting. It doesn't always take gratuitous sex and/or violence to make a book appealing (the sex/violence in this book was very REAL stuff -- not crazy crime novel drivel). I loved this book! Mr. Crosbie, please give us another wonderful story like this one."
S. Kennedy Amazon Reviews.

*30-5 STAR REVIEWS!
TOP 10 OVERALL!
#1 MOST DOWNLOADED EBOOK LAST WEEKEND!
#2 ROMANCE/SUSPENSE!
#2 MYSTERY/THRILLER!*

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O2P13O*


----------



## CJArcher

Lisa Scott said:


> Congrats, CJ! Just downloaded it. I say, you can never have too many Scotts.


LOL, we'll be taking over the world soon. Or maybe just kindle boards 

Thank you for downloading, Lisa. I hope you like it.


----------



## mamiller

Thank you to the beautiful Miss Vicki Lieske for hosting *WIDOW'S TALE* on _AddictedToEbooks_ today! http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/49


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Thank you to the beautiful Miss Vicki Lieske for hosting *WIDOW'S TALE* on _AddictedToEbooks_ today! http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/49


I tweeted that for you, Maureen.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tweeted that for you, Maureen.


A giant hug to you for that, Margaret. One of those big bear hugs where you try to squirm your way out of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> A giant hug to you for that, Margaret. One of those big bear hugs where you try to squirm your way out of it.


As long as it's not the bear that's doing the hugging ... 

One of my followers retweeted to nearly 5K followers.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Miriam, I liked your page.


Thanks!

Miriam Minger

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Kindle Romance Novels is featuring Tomorrow Blossoms today. Check out the site for this and other great love stories. http://bit.ly/yxdWvq

Joyce


----------



## JennaAnderson

Morning everyone. I am overly excited about something and want to share. *Please keep your fingers crossed.* I think I found a cover model for a novella series I'm working on. We all know that images are getting used and reused. Finding something unique is important.

So I was surfing Instagram (a photo sharing site) and came across the perfect gal. I contacted her and she said she'd be in touch. Eeek. Oh I hope she agrees AND isn't too expensive.

The series is about a reluctant paranormal investigator. Each installment will be an episode - think Ghost Hunters with young, sexy people.

If you'd like to see a picture of her, swing by my Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jenna-Anderson-Author/361879530491879?ref=tn_tnmn

How much do cover models ask for images? This isn't her day job. What should I offer her? I'd like to buy 3 to 5.

Thanks in advance for your crossed fingers and advice.

~ Jenna


----------



## Aris Whittier

CJ,

I just download a copy of You Again. Good Luck!

Genna,

Amazing Photo...she is beautiful. I have no idea how much they charge but if you can get her..."get her". She's definitely got the look. 

My book *Across Eternity * is free...
http://www.amazon.com/Across-Eternity-ebook/dp/B004RVB2EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299979362&sr=1-1-spell


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Morning everyone. I am overly excited about something and want to share. *Please keep your fingers crossed.* I think I found a cover model for a novella series I'm working on. We all know that images are getting used and reused. Finding something unique is important.
> 
> So I was surfing Instagram (a photo sharing site) and came across the perfect gal. I contacted her and she said she'd be in touch. Eeek. Oh I hope she agrees AND isn't too expensive.
> 
> The series is about a reluctant paranormal investigator. Each installment will be an episode - think Ghost Hunters with young, sexy people.
> 
> If you'd like to see a picture of her, swing by my Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jenna-Anderson-Author/361879530491879?ref=tn_tnmn
> 
> How much do cover models ask for images? This isn't her day job. What should I offer her? I'd like to buy 3 to 5.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your crossed fingers and advice.
> 
> ~ Jenna


Looks perfect to me. I like the idea of the series.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Thanks gang. Even if the gal doesn't want to sell her photos as cover art I can still visit her Instagram page and use her as inspiration. Kind of like music and scene photos. Do any of you use muse boards or collages? 

~ Jenna


----------



## CJArcher

Aris Whittier said:


> CJ,
> 
> I just download a copy of You Again. Good Luck!
> 
> Genna,
> 
> Amazing Photo...she is beautiful. I have no idea how much they charge but if you can get her..."get her". She's definitely got the look.
> 
> My book *Across Eternity * is free...
> http://www.amazon.com/Across-Eternity-ebook/dp/B004RVB2EG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299979362&sr=1-1-spell


Thanks, Aris. I just downloaded a copy of Across Eternity - look forward to reading it!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Hi everyone,

I hope it's okay to post this here. (Moderators - if it isn't, please accept my apologies.)

I'm a little late coming to this thread, but better late than never  I released my debut novel Deadly Obsession (Deadly Vices) at the beginning of last month. Deadly Obsession is the first in my Deadly Vices romantic suspense series. On Sunday, I got the most incredible news. RT Book Reviews magazine reviewed my book in their April 2012 edition and gave it 4 1/2 stars Top Pick!

Here's what the reviewer said: "Stock up on ice cubes because this is definitely one sizzling debut. Readers will be hooked from the first sentence - on the book, and on Nic! As rich as a white chocolate cheesecake, Cayne's entrance into the suspense genre is invigorating, explosive and simply intoxicating. This is what readers crave - juicy stories that leave them yearning for more long after the last page."

I really wanted to share this news with everyone. It's so much more thank I every dreamed, especially considering I'm indie-published.

~Kristine


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well done, Kristine.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Thank you, Gertie!


----------



## Nana Malone

Congrats, Kristine!


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Nana Malone said:


> Congrats, Kristine!


Thank you, Nana! I can't wait to get a copy in my hands and see it with my own eyes 

~Kristine


----------



## Nana Malone

Kristine Cayne said:


> I can't wait to get a copy in my hands and see it with my own eyes


There's nothing quite like that feeling. My first book, I think I stared at it for hours, took a copy everywhere with me. I kept one on the nightstand too. Lol.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Nana Malone said:


> There's nothing quite like that feeling. My first book, I think I stared at it for hours, took a copy everywhere with me. I kept one on the nightstand too. Lol.


Yes, this! I have a copy of my book and it sits proudly on my bookshelf next to my computer. When I start feeling pressured, I look at it and that's usually enough to get me going again  What I don't have is a copy of the RT Book Reviews magazine with the review of my book in it. Hopefully, my local B&N will get the April issue in this week. 

~Kristine


----------



## Neil Ostroff

My novel DROP OUT has been called a romance by some and an inspirational by others. It's hard to classify it.

When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation?

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Nana Malone

Kristine Cayne said:


> When I start feeling pressured, I look at it and that's usually enough to get me going again
> ~Kristine


I totally get it. After I wrote my first one, I had a little sophomore slump. But I kept staring at that book and thought, I did it once, I can do it again!


----------



## Aris Whittier

Thanks CJ  

Kristine, a huge Congrats!!!! Good Luck.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Aris Whittier said:


> Kristine, a huge Congrats!!!! Good Luck.


Thank you so much, Aris!


----------



## bellaandre

So excited to let everyone know that my new contemporary romance is up today!

I ONLY HAVE EYES FOR YOU (The Sullivans #4)
http://www.amazon.com/Only-Have-Eyes-You-ebook/dp/B007BW34BM

Here's the book description:

Sophie Sullivan, a librarian in San Francisco, was five years old when she fell head over heels in love with Jake McCann. Twenty years later, she's convinced the notorious bad boy still sees her as the "nice" Sullivan twin. That is, when he bothers to look at her at all. But when they both get caught up in the magic of the first Sullivan wedding, she knows it's long past time to do whatever it takes to make him see her for who she truly is...the woman who will love him forever.

Jake has always been a magnet for women, especially since his Irish pubs made him extremely wealthy. But the only woman he really wants is the one he can never have. Not only is Sophie his best friend's off-limits younger sister...he can't risk letting her get close enough to discover his deeply hidden secret.

Only, when Sophie appears on his doorstep as Jake's every fantasy come to life-smart, beautiful, and shockingly sexy-he doesn't have a prayer of taking his eyes, or his hands, off her. And he can't stop craving more of her sweet smiles and sinful kisses. Because even though Jake knows loving Sophie isn't the right thing to do...how can he possibly resist?

* * * Book 1 in the Sullivan series, THE LOOK OF LOVE, Book 2, FROM THIS MOMENT ON, and Book 3, CAN'T HELP FALLING IN LOVE, are also available! * * *

REVIEWS:
"I like the personality Ms. Andre injects into her characters, even the secondary ones. Coming from a large family myself, I find myself giggling and shaking my head in agreement over the dialogue and hijinks. Add in some sexy loving, and you've totally won me over."
~ HeroesAndHeartbreakers, Tori B.

"A great combination of smokin' hot sex, emotions, and a great secondary cast. I am absolutely smitten with&#8230;the Sullivan family. I can't wait to read the rest of their stories."
~ Guilty Pleasures Book Reviews

"The Sullivan's will be a great family to follow."
~ Happily Ever After Reads, Jess

"The perfect combination of sexy heat and tender heart." Barbara Freethy, #1 New York Times bestselling author

"Bella Andre writes warm, sexy contemporary romance that always gives me a much needed pick me up. Reading one of her books is truly a pleasure." New York Times Bestselling author Maya Banks

"I can't wait for more Sullivans!" Carly Phillips, New York Times Bestselling Author

"Loveable characters, sizzling chemistry, and poignant emotion." Christie Ridgway, USA Today Bestselling Author

"I'm hooked on the Sullivans!" Marie Force, Bestselling Author of Falling For Love

"No one does sexy like Bella Andre." Sarah MacLean, New York Times Bestselling Author

* * *

I ONLY HAVE EYES FOR YOU is a sexy contemporary romance of approximately 65,000 words / 300 pages. This book also contains the following bonus material: Excerpts from CAN'T HELP FALLING IN LOVE, THE LOOK OF LOVE, FROM THIS MOMENT ON & GAME FOR LOVE by Bella Andre.

Happy Reading!
 Bella


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations, Bella and good luck.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Good luck with your new release, Bella!


----------



## Tinker

A Ripple in Time: Features a romance set on board the Titanic.

From the product description: A young woman experiences nightmares of a terrifying collision; a collision with a mountain of ice that dwarves even the magnificent ship taking her across the Atlantic; the Titanic. These visions are so realistic, Carina demands that extra vigilance is taken especially on the night of April 14th. Captain Smith and his crew are convinced by the youngster's vivid descriptions and steadfast belief that she has seen the future; consequently the disaster is averted and Titanic steams safely into New York harbour, with devastating consequences.

Eventually realising that the alternative world he has woken up to has been caused by a ripple in time, Wren learns he must somehow travel back one hundred years, to the year 1912 and ensure the ship of dreams fulfils her destiny.
Helping him with this quest is Carrie, a descendent of Carina, and Wren's hedonistic cousin Rhyllann.
Once on board the great ship as the tragedy begins to unfold Wren is faced with unthinkable choices: In order to restore the world to this timeline, and save his own life, hundreds of innocent women and children must perish.

Been lucky enough to receive some really encouraging reviews - A Ripple in Time is available at a promotional price of only 77p in the UK, 99 Cents in the States:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripple-Time-Titanic-adventures-ebook/dp/B005CF7PJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330002417&sr=8-1 UK link

or http://www.amazon.com/Ripple-Time-Titanic-adventures-ebook/dp/B005CF7PJW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330002769&sr=1-1 United States link, be my guest, try a sample - it's been described as original, which I hope is a compliment!

Julia

Julia


----------



## Aekung

Can I also promote?

Here are the list of romance erotica on kindle store;

*The Romance of Lust: The Classic Victorian Erotic Novel The Series. (Contains of 4 Books)*

   

*Product Description:*

The Romance of Lust, or Early Experiences is a Victorian erotic novel published anonymously in four volumes during the years 1873-1876 by William Lazenby. Henry Spencer Ashbee, bibliophile, bibliographer, merchant, and expert on the writer Cervantes, discusses this novel in one of his bibliographies of erotic literature. In addition the compilers of British Museum General Catalogue of Printed Books list this book.

The novel is told in first person, and the protagonist of the novel is Charlie Roberts. Charlie possesses a large penis, much virility, and a seemingly insatiable sexual appetite. The novel begins with "There were three of us - Mary, Eliza, and myself." Charlie describes his sexual initiation as an adolescent - as he is "approaching fifteen". He catalogs his sexual experiences including incest with his sisters Eliza and Mary, sex with his governesses, and his later sexual exploits with various male and female friends, and acquaintances. Besides incest, the book deals with a variety of sexual activities, including orgies, masturbation, lesbianism, flagellation, fellatio, cunnilingus, gay sex, anal sex, and double penetration. Taboo subjects such as homosexuality, incest, and pedophilia are common themes in the novel.

Please enjoy the 4 volumes of erotic of Victorian Era....

*Price:* $1.99

*Someone Likes Lan Yu (Adapted to motion picture in 2001)*

I've also written the long introduction of this novel, along with the movie, here in the forum



*Product Description:*

**Now adapted to a MOTION PICTURE** 
*IMDB:* http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0292066/

Beijing, 1988. On the cusp of middle-age, Chen Handong has known little but success all his life. The eldest son of a senior government bureaucrat, he heads a fast-growing trading company and plays as hard as he works. He is absolutely into sex. Lan Yu is a country boy, newly arrived in Beijing to study architecture. More than most students, he is short of money and willing to try anything to earn some. He has run into Liu Zheng, who pragmatically suggests that he could prostitute himself for one night to a gay pool-hall and bar owner. But Handong happens to be in the pool hall that evening, and he nixes the deal. He takes Lan Yu home himself and gives the young man what turns out to be a life-changing sexual initiation. Handong and Lan Yu meet often, and the boy is soon very secure in his love for the man. But Handong insists that he wants a play-mate...

*Price:* $3.99

Please enjoy my sets. Review would be appreciated to anyone who decides to buy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aekung, I really like that you use classical art on your covers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free today and tomorrow.

A Slice of Life a novella

Originally published in the anthology, A Walk in the Woods, with six other stories.

Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just had to share a fantastic review for Across Eternity&#8230;it's amazing when a reader makes this kind of connection with a book.    

If you want to... hop on over to Wall-To-Wall-Books: http://wall-to-wall-books.blogspot.com/2012/02/across-eternity-aris-whittier-e-book.html#comment-form

Here it is below...

MY REVIEW -
Oh my gosh, what a beautiful story! This book was probably the single most romantic story I have ever read! It felt kind of like a fairy tale, I kept expecting to look up from my book and see a misty haze over my living room!
This had lots of opportunities to be sad, but I wasn't sad and I didn't cry. That doesn't mean that it didn't have enough feeling, it had LOTS of feeling! Its just that instead of sadness all I felt was... AWWWWW! Logan and Amber's love for each other was so strong and Aris did such an excellent job of portraying that love. I was almost embarrassed at times because I felt like I was intruding on their love life. Like I had a ticket to a secret window into their life. This book is NOT filled with sex, its not about that - it is about the deep love between two people who truly belong together! This was such a beautifully written book, almost poetic. It certainly gave me chill bumps at times.
I found this book very hard to put down. I just wanted to stay there in the lives of Logan and Amber. Very few people get to experience their kind of love in a lifetime, let alone several lifetimes! 
Very highly recommended! There was a sex scene or 2 (but not very graphic) and the language was mild. I wouldn't have a problem with my teenager reading this.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Aris Whittier said:


> Oh my gosh, what a beautiful story! This book was probably the single most romantic story I have ever read! It felt kind of like a fairy tale, I kept expecting to look up from my book and see a misty haze over my living room!


Congratulations, Aris! This is a very lovely review. Enjoy it


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

I just caught up on the three pages of posts I've missed. So GREAT to see so many new faces (and familiar ones) keeping the page rolling. So many choices. Cool book covers. Thanks, especially--Gertie--for keeping everyone feeling "bonded" here.

I'm still waiting on a grand baby and very part time author at the moment. Despite that, AIN'T LOVE GRAND? had a big run at Amazon. About 10,000 Freebie and several thousand since. It was #1 in Religion and Spirituality and #1 New Age. Still riding high there. Made it in the top of the romance lists also. Amazon is really giving the Indies a great opportunity.

*Book Luvin' Babes* is rolling along. I intend to ramp it up as the year goes by. It's had a about 2,500 visits so far. Come see the features with LISA SCOTT and CJ ARCHER www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com

Be sure and come over and "Like" the Facebook page-- http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172Love you muchly--
Dana Taylor


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Thank you, Dana! This is such a fun thread. I've bookmarked it and will be coming back regularly to see what's new in the indie romance world. I've liked your FB page. If anyone has the time or the interest, mine is: https://www.facebook.com/KristineCayneAuthor

Oh, and best wishes for the safe arrival of your grandchild 

~Kristine


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> I just caught up on the three pages of posts I've missed. So GREAT to see so many new faces (and familiar ones) keeping the page rolling. So many choices. Cool book covers. Thanks, especially--Gertie--for keeping everyone feeling "bonded" here.
> 
> I'm still waiting on a grand baby and very part time author at the moment. Despite that, AIN'T LOVE GRAND? had a big run at Amazon. About 10,000 Freebie and several thousand since. It was #1 in Religion and Spirituality and #1 New Age. Still riding high there. Made it in the top of the romance lists also. Amazon is really giving the Indies a great opportunity.


You know I enjoyed that one. Glad to see it doing so well.



> *Book Luvin' Babes* is rolling along. I intend to ramp it up as the year goes by. It's had a about 2,500 visits so far. Come see the features with LISA SCOTT and CJ ARCHER www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com
> 
> Be sure and come over and "Like" the Facebook page-- http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172Love you muchly--
> Dana Taylor


Liked it, although I don't spend a lot of time on FB. I set up my tweets to go there automatically.

*Reminder that I like to tweet new releases,* so give me a tweetable line (preferably under 135 characters for RTs) with a shortened url and your twitter handle and I will tweet it to my 5K followers and also send it to FB.

My freebie, A Slice of Life, is at 4200 downloads and on track to hit at least 5K tonight. It's currently ranked at.

#360 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

Come ooonnnnn, Top 100 Free


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi,

I've moved Adam's announcement about his website, and the responses, to the Writers' Café. You can find it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,104908.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Miriam Minger

It's a birthday weekend for me!  Yes, they're adding up, but I love birthdays.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> It's a birthday weekend for me! Yes, they're adding up, but I love birthdays.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Currently rated 4.6 / 5 stars Amazon US (18 reviews ) 


is FREE on 25th and 26th February!
"A rollicking story of passion versus power." Fiction Books.

"Perfectly written sexual tension" Lou Graham's book blog.

"5 out of 5 stars, with one more for being a beautiful writer." Dc. Twerell - GR review.


----------



## JD_Richard

Thanks for this bountiful thread. If you are looking for an empirical romance, a tale of the extraordinary, mine may be the book for you. It and its sequels in the works exist to plant a seed for romance of another kind. . . .

_Air_ is the first chapter of a synonymous trilogy. A crime novel like opening precedes a fusion of events that are beyond phenomenal with very human, survivalist drama. Lively characters span a spectrum of ages, challenge limits to longevity, and remind us of the need for parents and love.

 



BUY the book


----------



## mamiller

I was "indieviewed"! Gosh, that was a lot of fun.  http://www.theindieview.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> I was "indieviewed"! Gosh, that was a lot of fun.  http://www.theindieview.com/


Tweeted it. Good one.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted it. Good one.


Thank you, my beautiful, Miss Margaret.


----------



## lorelei

My book has just appeared in the Kindle Store--Karen's Best Friend by Laura Jane Leigh.
Hope it sells!


----------



## mamiller

lorelei said:


> My book has just appeared in the Kindle Store--Karen's Best Friend by Laura Jane Leigh.
> Hope it sells!


Congratulations, Lorelei. Beautiful cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> My book has just appeared in the Kindle Store--Karen's Best Friend by Laura Jane Leigh.
> Hope it sells!


If you post a tweetable line, I will tweet it for you to my 5K+ followers. 135 characters or less to allow for retweets, a shortened url, and your twitter handle must be included. If you don't have a twitter account, just your author name will do.

Good luck.


----------



## lorelei

Thanks, Gertie. I'm sorry to say I've never twittered, so I don't know what a tweetable line is. At the moment, I'm trying to figure it out by googling it.
If I do, I'll get back to you. I appreciate your help.


----------



## lorelei

Gertie,
      Just wanted to add--my book, Karen's Best Friend,  is going free in KDP Select on Tuesday. Would that make a tweetable line? Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Gertie,
> Just wanted to add--my book, Karen's Best Friend, is going free in KDP Select on Tuesday. Would that make a tweetable line? Let me know what you think. Thanks.


You need to include a shortened link to your book on Amazon. You can use either bitly.com or tinyurl.com. Bitly will allow you to track your clicks. Both are free. You need to add hashtags which are generally about your genre, e.g., #romance #historicalromance #contemporaryromance. Try to keep it at 135 characters or less although you are allowed 140 characters including spaces.

Here's an example of one I tweeted when one of my books was free last week.

#FREE 2/23&24 Can Grace overcome her fears to save her family restaurant? http://amzn.to/sl-az #romance #contemporaryromance #kindle


----------



## lorelei

Would this be okay, Gertie?

#FREE2/28 Can Karen find love again? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy #romance #contemporary romance #kindle

Sorry, I don't know how to make the link clickable. Can you help me with this? Hope I've got things right. Thanks again.


----------



## lorelei

Oh, by some miracle, it became clickable, when I posted it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Oh, by some miracle, it became clickable, when I posted it.


Yes, that's how it works.

You need a space between #Free and the date and your name.

#FREE 2/28 Can Karen find love again? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy by Laura Jane Leigh #romance #contemporaryromance #kindle

Now it looks good. I'll schedule it for the 28th.


----------



## lorelei

Gertie,
    Thanks so much. I'm really looking forward to it. (And I'm glad my tweet wasn't too bad. I'm learning a lot from the Writer's Café.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Gertie,
> Thanks so much. I'm really looking forward to it. (And I'm glad my tweet wasn't too bad. I'm learning a lot from the Writer's Café.)


If it's only free for one day, you really should add a second day. For the promo to be really effective, you have to reach the top 100 in the free store and one day usually doesn't do it.

Have you been following the thread about our free run experiences? Check it out here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,98775.msg1519298.html#msg1519298


----------



## lorelei

Gertie,
  I've added a day. The free days are now Feb 28th and 29th. Hope that helps.
Can you change the tweet to reflect that? Thanks a lot. Wish me luck.
                                                      lorelei


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Gertie,
> I've added a day. The free days are now Feb 28th and 29th. Hope that helps.
> Can you change the tweet to reflect that? Thanks a lot. Wish me luck.
> lorelei


Luck! I changed it.


----------



## ShannonDonnelly

For March, my birthday month, I'm extending the sale on Paths of Desire -- .99 for all of March!

This is a new release and the latest Regency Historical romance from award winning author, Shannon Donnelly.










http://www.amazon.com/Paths-of-Desire-ebook/dp/B006ZN2I10/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330360099&sr=8-2

With too many secrets in her past, and too little future as an actress, Theodosia Newell wants one thing more than all else-security. She's seen her mother abandoned, her younger brother die, and she's vowed never to be poor. But then her path crosses that of a man who tempts her to abandon caution and all thought for the future for a passionate affair. Can she find the courage to break from her deepest fears? And will her love prove enough to save them both?

Born with a soul for adventure, David Llewellyn cannot resist a challenge-and his enthusiasm for life is as magnetic as his personality. But two women share his life, and only one can be his. Will his stubborn refusal to make a choice between them lead him to lose everything? Or will he find, in the journey to the lost city he dreams of discovering, a path to a deeper love than he thought possible?

For ten years, the affair between David and Thea goes from passion to love. Lives are changed. Secrets come out. Marriages end. And new ones begin. Through it all, the desire of two strong-willed people lead them to clash, and to eventually find their own path--to each other and to facing the need and love they share. From London to Italy to Syria, the Paths of Desire lead them on a journey they must make together.

Shannon
sd-writer.com
twitter.com/sdwriter
facebook.com/sdwriter


----------



## mamiller

You're a special lady, Margaret.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> You're a special lady, Margaret.


Special lady by day ... undercover troll by night heeheehee


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

@Margaret--Maureen is so right! You are SUPER special--always helping everyone. I hope your promotions have gone well. I've seen you on the top 100 list.

As for me--I have a 3 day old granddaughter named Grace Elyse and she's better than being ona bestseller list. However, maybe she has brought me luck. For Jan & Feb, I will have over 30,000 downloads of my books! About half of those are freebies--but I'm not complaining.

BOOK LUVIN' BABES is growing. Hop over and join the discussion with Suzanne Tyrpak on DRAMA QUEENS IN ANCIENT TIMES. Be sure to follow at Facebook & Twitter. It will be a happening place! www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com

Only a couple days away from publishing *JAGUAR JACK*--a book only an Indie could publish!

Love you muchly!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> @Margaret--Maureen is so right! You are SUPER special--always helping everyone. I hope your promotions have gone well. I've seen you on the top 100 list.


Promotions are going very well, thank you. Residual sales have been good. Not as good as yours, but I'm very pleased with the results.



> As for me--I have a 3 day old granddaughter named Grace Elyse and she's better than being ona bestseller list. However, maybe she has brought me luck. For Jan & Feb, I will have over 30,000 downloads of my books! About half of those are freebies--but I'm not complaining.


Congratulations. What a lovely name.



> BOOK LUVIN' BABES is growing. Hop over and join the discussion with Suzanne Tyrpak on DRAMA QUEENS IN ANCIENT TIMES. Be sure to follow at Facebook & Twitter. It will be a happening place! www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com


Left a comment but I already have both Suzanne's books.



> Only a couple days away from publishing *JAGUAR JACK*--a book only an Indie could publish!
> 
> Love you muchly!
> 
> Dana


Ah, the joys of indie pubbing. Don't forget to post a tweetable line for me to send out to my 5K+ followers on launch day.


----------



## Debra Burroughs

lorelei said:


> Would this be okay, Gertie?
> 
> #FREE2/28 Can Karen find love again? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy #romance #contemporary romance #kindle
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to make the link clickable. Can you help me with this? Hope I've got things right. Thanks again.


I just tweeted it for you today, too, to my 5,000 tweeps! Hope that helps.


----------



## lorelei

Thanks so much, Debra.
I've been pacing back and forth all day, checking my downloads, then trying to do some real work. It's so exciting having people download your book.


----------



## mamiller

Dana!! Congratulations.  But you look way too young to be a grandma.    Grace is such a beautiful name.


----------



## Chicki

Got Romance? Yep!

Whether you're looking for historical or contemporary, paranormal or suspenseful, we have you covered.

Take a look at these exciting romance authors of every flair: http://manuscriptproofing.blogspot.com/2012/02/got-romance-yep-romanticsuspense.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Nana Malone

Has anyone signed up for an ENT promotion.  I still haven't gotten my date from Greg yet.  So any of you have any word?

Nana


----------



## Miriam Minger

My Scottish Highlands romance A HINT OF RAPTURE is *FREE* for a very limited time. Enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## otterific

The newest title in my Yellowstone Romance Series is released today!


----------



## AithneJarretta

Miriam Minger said:


> My Scottish Highlands romance A HINT OF RAPTURE is *FREE* for a very limited time. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thank You!  Love your covers.

~ Aithne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> The newest title in my Yellowstone Romance Series is released today!


If you give me a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle, I'll tweet it for you.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

So true. I gave up on traditional publishing even after acquiring a NY top agent. If being a writer is about having people read your books, then I've achieved my goal with KDP. More than 6,000 people have downloaded my books. As far as romantic thriller-check out DROP OUT.


----------



## otterific

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you give me a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle, I'll tweet it for you.


Thank you, Gertie! I'm a twitter newbie, so I hope this is ok: 
Yellowstone Awakening Book 3 Yellowstone #Romance Series #kindle http://tinyurl.com/6wkzsus @ynpdreamer

@ynpdreamer (is that my twitter handle? - like I said, newbie here!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Thank you, Gertie! I'm a twitter newbie, so I hope this is ok:
> Yellowstone Awakening Book 3 Yellowstone #Romance Series #kindle http://tinyurl.com/6wkzsus @ynpdreamer
> 
> @ynpdreamer (is that my twitter handle? - like I said, newbie here!)


Yes, that's your twitter handle. I added RT in front of it and new release. It'll go out in about an hour.


----------



## lorelei

Thank you, Debra and Gertie for your help with the tweeting. I had about 7,500 free downloads, which I thought was terrific. Now let's see if I get many sales.


----------



## Cody Young

I'm experimenting with Kindle Select Free promo with my latest indie romance. Should it go free for one day, two days or all five at once? Any advice would be much appreciated. I have a permanently free novella  - the Lady and the Locksmith - that peaked at number two on Amazon.com a few months back - but the competition is fierce now that the Amazon is offering the free five days with the Select program. 
Any advice on the best strategy?
Cody


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Thank you, Debra and Gertie for your help with the tweeting. I had about 7,500 free downloads, which I thought was terrific. Now let's see if I get many sales.


Good luck to you. Join us in the Mega Thread and report your results.



Cody Young said:


> I'm experimenting with Kindle Select Free promo with my latest indie romance. Should it go free for one day, two days or all five at once? Any advice would be much appreciated. I have a permanently free novella - the Lady and the Locksmith - that peaked at number two on Amazon.com a few months back - but the competition is fierce now that the Amazon is offering the free five days with the Select program.
> Any advice on the best strategy?
> Cody


We've been discussing all that in the Mega Thread here.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,98775.msg1519298.html#msg1519298

Start out with two days. The goal is to get in the top 100 free. If you don't make it toward the end of the second day, you can always add a third day. But if you reach that goal during the early part of the second day, just run out that day. Usually, your rank will start to slip by the third day and you don't want that.

Stop by and see us. Lots of helpful folks with good advice.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart is free today only! I'm so excited to see how many downloads it will get.

http://amzn.to/EnchantedHeart


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> Enchanted Heart is free today only! I'm so excited to see how many downloads it will get.
> 
> http://amzn.to/EnchantedHeart


I see you've already gotten a category ranking. Congrats.


----------



## otterific

Thanks for the tweet, Gertie!

I would love to try the Kindle select program. Since I'm writing a series (and as a new author on the scene, that's all I have), I'm not sure about putting one of my books in the series into select. I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to pull, say, the first book in the series off the other sites, and enroll it in the select program. That may upset others who find my books elsewhere, but won't have the first one available. When I write a book that won't be part of the series, I am definitely going to enroll in select and give it a try.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Thanks for the tweet, Gertie!
> 
> I would love to try the Kindle select program. Since I'm writing a series (and as a new author on the scene, that's all I have), I'm not sure about putting one of my books in the series into select. I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to pull, say, the first book in the series off the other sites, and enroll it in the select program. That may upset others who find my books elsewhere, but won't have the first one available. When I write a book that won't be part of the series, I am definitely going to enroll in select and give it a try.


Exactly. That's why I enrolled the whole series in Select. I just don't have good luck with sales outside of Amazon. I put the first one free which led to sales of that one and the other three in the series. I'm very happy I did it. But if you're selling well on the other venues, it's best to stay there.


----------



## Miriam Minger

One of my favorites THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is on sale for 99 cents! A Viking warrior, a Russian princess, intrigue, treachery, and lots and lots of passion.  Enjoy!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*Free today and tomorrow.*

May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Print Length: 50 pages

1st in a four book series all available now.


----------



## mamiller

Hi all,

JUNGLE OF DECEIT is free through the end of today (March 10) for Smashwords eBook week! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/81819


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> JUNGLE OF DECEIT is free through the end of today (March 10) for Smashwords eBook week! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/81819


Tweeted your freebie, Maureen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Last day free.

What does a lady PI do when a handsome man comes to her door? She draws her gun.



#4 in historical romance in the free Kindle store.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted your freebie, Maureen.


Thank you so much, Margaret. I just picked up Regan O'Reilly! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Thank you so much, Margaret. I just picked up Regan O'Reilly! I'm looking forward to it.


Thanks, Maureen. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## otterific

I decided to go KDP select. I pulled my books from everywhere else. I had decent sales last month at B&N, but nothing like at amazon. This month, nothing. So, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> I decided to go KDP select. I pulled my books from everywhere else. I had decent sales last month at B&N, but nothing like at amazon. This month, nothing. So, we'll see what happens.


Good luck. Join us in the Mega Thread. Lots of good advice there.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,98775.msg1519298.html#msg1519298


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Heart Song (Book 1 in the Yellowstone Romance Series) is FREE today and tomorrow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Yellowstone Heart Song (Book 1 in the Yellowstone Romance Series) is FREE today and tomorrow!


If you give me a tweetable line with your twitter handle and a shortened link, I'll tweet it for you.


----------



## otterific

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you give me a tweetable line with your twitter handle and a shortened link, I'll tweet it for you.


Thank you for tweeting it! Much appreciated. Here is my tweet: #FREE #kindle 3/15 3/16 #Yellowstone Heart Song #historical #romance
http://tinyurl.com/7onoux6 @ynpdreamer

Yellowstone Heart Song is at #24 in Historical Romance, and #304 in Free kindle store at the moment. Keeping fingers crossed to crack #100!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Thank you for tweeting it! Much appreciated. Here is my tweet: #FREE #kindle 3/15 3/16 #Yellowstone Heart Song #historical #romance
> http://tinyurl.com/7onoux6 @ynpdreamer
> 
> Yellowstone Heart Song is at #24 in Historical Romance, and #304 in Free kindle store at the moment. Keeping fingers crossed to crack #100!


Tweeted.

Nice numbers. If you're that high up now, you'll probably crack 100 when one-clickers start getting home from work.


----------



## otterific

I didn't quite make it to 100 yesterday. Hopefully today will do it! I'm at #121. Last day Free!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> I didn't quite make it to 100 yesterday. Hopefully today will do it! I'm at #121. Last day Free!


You've got one more download.


----------



## CJArcher

The Romance Reviews have listed their nominees for best books of 2011. Two of my books, A SECRET LIFE and A SECRET DESIRE, have been nominated in the Historical Romance category. Anyone else's books nominated? Here's the list: http://www.theromancereviews.com/bookvote.php


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats, CJ!!

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone! Let's raise a glass to hunks in kilts, shall we? Check out the top post with photo on my FB page!

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I'm back. It's great to see how helpful Margaret aka Gertie has been and how terrific the KDP program has been working for everyone. It's a matter of strategy, isn't it? Amazon has given the Indies a chance to be seen. I've had about 40,000 downloads since Jan1 with my various books.

I have a new release--Jaguar Jack









Here's the description:
Jaguar Jack Campbell, Aussie reality TV star, travels the globe filming escapades in the wild. His charismatic charm conceals an unwanted psychic gift and buried memories.

Major Maggie Savannah, aka Maggie-the-Mouth, is brash, brave and beautiful. She lives to beat the bad guys via covert military operations. The last thing she wants is a pretty boy TV personality partner.

But when an American female missionary is kidnapped by terrorists on a mysterious island, Jack and Maggie must join forces to secure her rescue and, perhaps, save the world.
"Romancing the Stone" meets "This Present Darkness" in a romantic adventure of good versus evil. From the author of "Ain't Love Grand?," "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance," and "Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy" comes an action-packed tale enhanced with spiritual overtones.
Dana Taylor's books have recently been on the Movers & Shakers List, and in the top Romance and Religion& Spirituality Bestseller Lists at Amazon. Over 30,000 of her books were downloaded in January & February of 2012.
You gotta love a man with a cockatoo!


----------



## Ruth

Hi Dana,

Congratulations on your new release. I like the title as well. Sounds interesting. I'll check it out.


----------



## Ria MacAlister

This is great  I just published my first novel, #1 in a series, and chose Select, so fingers crossed, I'll at least get some reviews out of the process! Only one so far, although that WAS a 5 star (yay)

Heartshaped Shards (Marry Go Round) explores the damage an abusive childhood and marriage wrought on Kate Kincaid's fragile psyche, but her faith is eventually restored in the male species through an assortment of men she comes to love. Will her newfound faith be enough to convince her to take another ride on the Marry Go Round?


----------



## otterific

I wanted to say thanks to Gertie for her helpful suggestions, tweets, and downloading my book Yellowstone Heart Song while free this past week. I signed up for select on a whim, just to see if it would help with visibility. And it sure has. I am new on the scene. This book (and I currently have the next two in the series out) has received so many positive reviews (not just the reviews on amazon, but readers emailing me privately), which has blown me away. I have no internet presence (new to facebook, new to twitter - still learning about it all), and I was amazed at what happened when the book went free for two days. I never did make the top 100 in the free kindle store. My best raking was at 118, but I am not complaining. Far from it.
Now that I have come off free, the book has more paid downloads than ever, as do the other two in the series. This is my current ranking:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,109 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Books > Romance > Time Travel

I am really glad I decided to go with Select, and so thankful to the people here on this forum willing to help out and offer advice and suggestions to a newbie.


----------



## Judy Powell

Hi romance lovers,

I just wanted to let everyone know that my steamy indie romance, SOME LIKE IT HOT, is free today, March 18. Please click on the image/link to download your free copy:



My other romance novels in the HOT series are only $ 0.99 so you can check those out as well.

Happy reading!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For the newbies, I like to tweet your new releases and free promos. Please post a tweetable line (keep it at 135 characters or less) with a shortened link and your twitter handle and I will tweet to my 6K followers.

If you don't have a twitter handle, include your author name.


----------



## Dana Taylor

otterific said:


> I wanted to say thanks to Gertie for her helpful suggestions, tweets, and downloading my book Yellowstone Heart Song while free this past week. I signed up for select on a whim, just to see if it would help with visibility. And it sure has. I am new on the scene. This book (and I currently have the next two in the series out) has received so many positive reviews (not just the reviews on amazon, but readers emailing me privately), which has blown me away. I have no internet presence (new to facebook, new to twitter - still learning about it all), and I was amazed at what happened when the book went free for two days. I never did make the top 100 in the free kindle store. My best raking was at 118, but I am not complaining. Far from it.
> Now that I have come off free, the book has more paid downloads than ever, as do the other two in the series. This is my current ranking:
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #7,109 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #45 in Books > Romance > Time Travel
> 
> I am really glad I decided to go with Select, and so thankful to the people here on this forum willing to help out and offer advice and suggestions to a newbie.


Hi Peggy--

Glad you got off to a great start! KB is a wonderful resource--especially Gertie Kindle!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Cody Young

Dana Taylor said:


> Competing with the Harlequin machine and such is daunting. Does anybody have any marketing tricks that have worked particularly well?
> 
> Dana Taylor
> Visit: ThePrincessRobinBlog.blogspot.com


Do a freebie - the on-going sales just keep rolling in. Can you believe I was trying to decide whether to do a bookmark or a free novella Thank goodness I picked the freebie. 60,000 downloads later - I am still getting new readers, and new reviews from 'The Lady and the Locksmith'. I put a chapter of my time-travel vampire romance 'Johnny Doesn't Drink Champagne' in the back of the book and even though it is paranormal romance and the other one was historical - it fuels new sales.


----------



## Alisha

*Deadly R&R, a romantic thriller is now available for .99! * 
Shay Reynolds was raised solely by her father and abandoned by her mother at an early age. Old enough now to take the reins of her father's business, R&R Advertisting in Palm Springs, Florida, she's about as happy and as successful as a modern woman can get without a mother. Engaged to handsome Chase McMillan, an anchor on the popular national morning television show in New York City with her ads regularly nominated for the prestigious Clio Awards, she's a woman accustomed to life handing her roses. Her good fortune takes a nose dive when her fiance dies mysteriously. Falling into a deep depression, Shay confides in her chauffeur, Tommy Smith and agrees to hire his father's private eye service to investigate. Afraid to be alone, Shay shares her thoughts and broken dreams with Tommy. A serial killer is on the loose. Bad timing for Tommy who has always had it bad for his boss. Hot on the trail of a sicko who enjoys the shock factor of cryptic messages and creepy packages sent to the object of his affection, Tommy fights to shield the only woman who has never treated him like a hired hand.

*Canyon Wolf Bride, sensual paranormal romance is available for 2.99!*
When Olympic ski champion, Sean Wilson, takes his best friend's widow, museum curator, Paige Wellington, on a vacation to The Grand Canyon, he's attracted to more than the beauty of his companion and the magnificent scenery. Sean discovers an entire pack of werewolves thriving in a canyon paradise. The Havasupai, known as the people of the blue-green waters, share his genetic defect, the werewolf gene. Paige learns the secret of the wolf tribe and struggles with her decision to end their relationship, unable to imagine herself married to a half-man, half-wolf creature. Sean wars against the beast within. Even as the werewolf, he is an intelligent and keen animal, never losing touch with the man lurking beneath the fur and never losing sight of the woman he loves. Will the wolf gene keep them together or tear them apart?


----------



## Alisha

Cody Young said:


> Do a freebie - the on-going sales just keep rolling in. Can you believe I was trying to decide whether to do a bookmark or a free novella Thank goodness I picked the freebie. 60,000 downloads later - I am still getting new readers, and new reviews from 'The Lady and the Locksmith'. I put a chapter of my time-travel vampire romance 'Johnny Doesn't Drink Champagne' in the back of the book and even though it is paranormal romance and the other one was historical - it fuels new sales.


I have heard good things about including a sample chapter at the end of each book. I really need to do this. You think it fueled sales big time? I know the freebie does. I do that too.


----------



## otterific

Alisha said:


> I have heard good things about including a sample chapter at the end of each book. I really need to do this. You think it fueled sales big time? I know the freebie does. I do that too.


I write a series. I always include the first chapter of my next book at the end. I've seen a thread here on kindle boards where people are commenting whether they like this or not. Surprisingly, I've seen more readers comment that they do not like the teasers. I still think it's a good idea. Whoever doesn't like teasers doesn't have to read them, obviously. And it also shows that I am writing the next book. I definitely believe that sales of my second and third books are fueled partly by the teasers and/or listing of these titles at the end of the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> I write a series. I always include the first chapter of my next book at the end. I've seen a thread here on kindle boards where people are commenting whether they like this or not. Surprisingly, I've seen more readers comment that they do not like the teasers. I still think it's a good idea. Whoever doesn't like teasers doesn't have to read them, obviously. And it also shows that I am writing the next book. I definitely believe that sales of my second and third books are fueled partly by the teasers and/or listing of these titles at the end of the book.


I'm one of those who does not like the chapter. When I read the next book, I sometimes think I've already read it when I've only read the first chapter.

I put a blurb for the next book in the series.


----------



## mamiller

Dana, your new book looks great! Lovely cover too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've got my anthology free today and tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.com/Walk-In-The-Woods-ebook/dp/B004VS6WQI/ref=zg_bs_157056011_6

This anthology contains previously published as well as never before published works.

A Walk In The Woods - Flash Fiction
In search of the perfect woman, Mathias the Wizard invents the most perfect spell ever made.

Sweet Savage Charity - A Novelette
In 1621 New England, a Puritan woman fights for her right to choose.

Grindel's Tale - A Short Story
Grindel fights developers who would destroy the woods he protects.

Only In My Dreams - A Novelette
After 30 years of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she?

Sir Dragonbreath - A Short Story
Gwendolyn is a lonely witch, looking for love.

Of Love And War - A Novelette
It's John v. Julie in this vintage battle of the sexes.

A Slice of Life - A Novella
Grace is 37, painfully shy, and she must overcome her fears to save her family restaurant.

Interactive table of contents

Print length: 167 pages

Right now, it's ranked #6 in anthologies in the Kindle Free Store.


----------



## Alisha

My romantic suspense, Deadly R&R is FREE today and tomorrow! 

http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-R-ebook/dp/B005KKF1MW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1314904765&sr=8-5


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alisha said:


> My romantic suspense, Deadly R&R is FREE today and tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-R-ebook/dp/B005KKF1MW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1314904765&sr=8-5


Alisha, I like to tweet new releases and freebies. If you give me a tweetable line including a shortened URL and your twitter handle, I'll tweet it for you. Please keep it to 135 characters or less to allow for max retweetage.


----------



## Alisha

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Alisha, I like to tweet new releases and freebies. If you give me a tweetable line including a shortened URL and your twitter handle, I'll tweet it for you. Please keep it to 135 characters or less to allow for max retweetage.


Gertie, you are so sweet! Thank you! And I'd love to tweet your freebie as well. Please send me a tweet for your book! I can be found at @Alishawriter on Twitter.

#Free Romantic #Murder #Mystery! http://amzn.to/od9RVW DEADLY R&R. Tommy always had it bad for his boss! #thriller #kindle #RT


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning everyone!

Gertie, Alisha and all, here's a way to tweet books. Please come by this Amazon group - tweet the previous listed book and then leave your own Amazon book link for the next person to tweet!

http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_et_jump?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdPage=16&cdThread=Tx3JKJHA3DYIVRL#CustomerDiscussionsLPIT

Here's my Indie romance - *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. (Although the woman with the aqua eyes and velvet voice is not what she seems with Doctor Danny)!


----------



## katarina66

Ho folks. After initially flying up the kindle charts my historical romance, 'Follow the Dove' has began the downward spiral. Guess It's my own fault for not being on the forums for a while. I have had excellent feedback, so have a look.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Follow-Dove-Catherine-M-Byrne/dp/1848768060/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316019012&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Gertie, Alisha and all, here's a way to tweet books. Please come by this Amazon group - tweet the previous listed book and then leave your own Amazon book link for the next person to tweet!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_et_jump?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdPage=16&cdThread=Tx3JKJHA3DYIVRL#CustomerDiscussionsLPIT
> 
> Here's my Indie romance - *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. (Although the woman with the aqua eyes and velvet voice is not what she seems with Doctor Danny)!


Thanks. What a good idea. Maybe this Amazon forum is safe? Or do I need to break out my flak jacket? 

ETA: I just looked at the thread. It only allows a tweet from the product page and doesn't give us any flexibility in the tweet. I'll probably join the group, but I'll still do what I'm doing here.


----------



## Chicki

The Writer's Guide to E-Publishing invited me to talk about my first two years as an independent author. Please stop and read about the pros and cons as I see it.

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-wg2e-viva-la-valentine-anthology-author-chicki-brown


----------



## Alisha

Doctor Barbara said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Gertie, Alisha and all, here's a way to tweet books. Please come by this Amazon group - tweet the previous listed book and then leave your own Amazon book link for the next person to tweet!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_et_jump?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdPage=16&cdThread=Tx3JKJHA3DYIVRL#CustomerDiscussionsLPIT
> 
> Here's my Indie romance - *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. (Although the woman with the aqua eyes and velvet voice is not what she seems with Doctor Danny)!


Thanks so much! I just Tweeted a book over there and I will go tweet yours as well!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> The Writer's Guide to E-Publishing invited me to talk about my first two years as an independent author. Please stop and read about the pros and cons as I see it.
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-wg2e-viva-la-valentine-anthology-author-chicki-brown


Tweeted for you, Chicki. Now I'll go back and read it.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted for you, Chicki. Now I'll go back and read it.


Thanks so much, Margaret!

*Chicki*


----------



## otterific

Doctor Barbara said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Gertie, Alisha and all, here's a way to tweet books. Please come by this Amazon group - tweet the previous listed book and then leave your own Amazon book link for the next person to tweet!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_et_jump?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdPage=16&cdThread=Tx3JKJHA3DYIVRL#CustomerDiscussionsLPIT
> 
> Here's my Indie romance - *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR*. (Although the woman with the aqua eyes and velvet voice is not what she seems with Doctor Danny)!


I just went to the link, and tweeted several books, and added mine. 
Gertie - it's safe over there in that thread. It's the MOA forum, not the regular Amazon forum.


----------



## otterific

whoops! How did my post get added into the quote!

_ Fixed. --Betsy_


----------



## Neil Ostroff

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Neil Ostroff

SILENT INVASION
They are here! They are hidden among us! They will stop at nothing to destroy us! Are we doomed? Or can a teenage boy and his friends save us from a terrible fate?

Thirteen-year-old Tim Madison's life turns upside down when a strange visitor takes him aboard a magnificent spaceship to train for a future alien invasion. Returned home with new skills and this terrible knowledge, he confides in his two best friends about his experience. Now, they're in a race against time to prevent an all-out attack on Earth. Can they stop ruthless, spider-like creatures from constructing a massive extermination army deep inside our planet? Or will we all perish?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZQTWPW
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006ZQTWPW


----------



## Atunah

I have a subscription to the RT magazine, it just came in the mail and I saw some nice mentions in there of some KB authors in the newest issue  
They expanded their self pub section calling it self starters and its 2 pages of different subgenre SP books they select based on hot sellers, buzz worthy. 

Its Romantic Times magazine for those that don't know.


----------



## CJArcher

Atunah, care to share who's in it? I subscribe to RT but being in Australia, my copy takes it's own sweet time to get to me


----------



## Atunah

CJArcher said:


> Atunah, care to share who's in it? I subscribe to RT but being in Australia, my copy takes it's own sweet time to get to me


You got two 4 star reviews in the magazine in the regular section so congrats to that. 

Its a long list, so bare with me, I am bad at typing.

There is one in each subgenre highlighted with summary and why we should read it with a large cover first.
Then on the bottom, 3 other books are listed with the "More books to try" tag and a small cover of one of the 3.

Historical Romance
*Highlighted book = Unlocked by Courtney Milan*
other 3 mentioned
- To Seduce an Earl by Lori Brighton
- Her Husband's Harlot by Grace Callaway (small cover)
- Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold by Ellen O'Connell

Inspirational
*Highlighted book = Contingency (Covenant of Trust) by Paula Wiseman*
other 3 mentioned
- The Bequest by Dennis Beery (small cover)
- A Bride for Pastor Dan by Katie Crabapple
- The God of Mists and Shrouds by Maria Keffler

Mainstream Fiction
*Highlighted book - The Mill River Recluse by Darcie Chan*
other 3 mentioned 
- Let The Good Times Roll by Diana Mellor
- Empty Arms: A Novel by Erika Liodice
- The Fortune Quilt by Lani Diane Rich (small cover)

Young Adult
*Highlighted book = Turning Point by Melissa Luznicky Garrett*
other 3 mentioned
- Hollowland (The Hollows, #1) by Amanda Hocking (small cover)
- Unlovable (The Port Fare Series) by Sherry Gammon
- Heart on a Chain by Cindy C. Bennett

Science Fiction/Fantasy
*Highlighted book = Glimpses by Lynn Flewelling*
other 3 mentioned
- The Alien Artifact by V. Bertolaccini (small cover)
- Goblin Tales by Jim C. Hines
- Craving by Kristina Meister

Romantic Suspense
*Highlighted book = Bad Habit by J.D. Faver*
other 3 mentioned
- Dead Heat by Kathleen Brooks
- Dateline: Kydd and Rios by Tara Janzen (small cover)
- Space In His Heart by Rozanne St. Claire

Mystery/Suspense/Thriller
*Highlighted book = A Murderer Among Us by Marilyn Levinson*
other 3 mentioned
- Uncorked by Lois Greiman
- A Deadly Affection by Cuyler Overholt (small cover)
- Abducted (Lizzy Gardner Series #1) by T.R. Ragan

Urban Fantasy
*Highlighted book = Blood Engines (Marla Mason) by T.A. Pratt*
other 3 mentioned
- Magic Graves by Jeanine Frost & Ilona Andrews
- Great Hexpectations (Dulcie O'Neil series, Book # 3) by H.P. Mallory (small cover)
- The Other Side of Life by Jess C. Scott

Paranormal
*Highlighted book = Blood Lust by Zoe Winters*
other 3 mentioned
- My Cheeky Angel by Mimi Barbour
- Keeper of the Rings by Nancy J. Cohen
- The Night Shifters by Emily Davenport (small cover)

Contemporary Romance
*Highlighted book = The Bro-Magnet by Lauren Baratz-Logsted*
other 3 mentioned
- Wife by Wednesday by Catherine Bybee (small cover)
- Sweet Dreams by Kristen Ashley
- HERO OF HER HEART by Lindsey Brookes

Erotica
*Highlighted book = Heat by R. Lee Smith*
other 3 mentioned
- Eye of the Beholder by Emma Jay
- The Assassins' Lover (tales of the demon world) by Emma Holly (small cover)
- Masters at Arms (Rescue Me) by Kallypso Masters

eat: Couldn't find a kindle link for a couple. Just nothing.


----------



## CJArcher

That is a huge list, thanks for typing it all in, Atunah. Congrats to any authors mentioned. It's great to see RT getting behind indies.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I had a long post that I lost. I'm trying again!

@Gertie & Ruby--I posted your books at FREEBIE ALERTS at Book Luvin' Babes http://on.fb.me/GzAVFV Plus I have my own Ain't Love Grand? is FREE today 

Hop over to www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com and see what's happening 

The Spring into Books Blog hop is going strong. I'me giving away a cockatoo tote bag and a $20 Amazon Gift Card to launch JAGUAR JACK  http://amzn.to/y05Wpl

There's also features on Barbara Silkstone, Donna Fasano & Bette Lee Crosby to check out.

Lots to see! Have a great evening!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I had a long post that I lost. I'm trying again!
> 
> @Gertie & Ruby--I posted your books at FREEBIE ALERTS at Book Luvin' Babes http://on.fb.me/GzAVFV Plus I have my own Ain't Love Grand? is FREE today
> 
> Hop over to www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com and see what's happening
> 
> The Spring into Books Blog hop is going strong. I'me giving away a cockatoo tote bag and a $20 Amazon Gift Card to launch JAGUAR JACK  http://amzn.to/y05Wpl
> 
> There's also features on Barbara Silkstone, Donna Fasano & Bette Lee Crosby to check out.
> 
> Lots to see! Have a great evening!
> 
> Dana


You know me ... tweet-le-dee-dee


----------



## Aris Whittier

Alisha said:


> My romantic suspense, Deadly R&R is FREE today and tomorrow!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-R-ebook/dp/B005KKF1MW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1314904765&sr=8-5


I just downloaded it Alisha. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Remember those fun days hanging out with your best friend in high school? I wrote SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT--and its sequel, MY RUNAWAY HEART--about two best friends in Regency England and their vow not to marry until they meet the men of their dreams. Loads of fun and adventure, enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Alisha

Aris Whittier said:


> I just downloaded it Alisha. Can't wait to read it!


Thank you, Aris! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Alisha

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I had a long post that I lost. I'm trying again!
> 
> @Gertie & Ruby--I posted your books at FREEBIE ALERTS at Book Luvin' Babes http://on.fb.me/GzAVFV Plus I have my own Ain't Love Grand? is FREE today
> 
> Hop over to www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com and see what's happening
> 
> The Spring into Books Blog hop is going strong. I'me giving away a cockatoo tote bag and a $20 Amazon Gift Card to launch JAGUAR JACK  http://amzn.to/y05Wpl
> 
> There's also features on Barbara Silkstone, Donna Fasano & Bette Lee Crosby to check out.
> 
> Lots to see! Have a great evening!
> 
> Dana


Thank you so much, Dana! Wow, the Bookluvinbabes blog is fantastic!!!


----------



## candyann

http://youtu.be/vFjmES8CB9g


----------



## seventhspell

I've either been reading like mad or writing like mad and not visited this thread in awhile so just wanted to say would love to see people over at my blog http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com
where I have been hosting romance authors and their excerpts or blurbs and bios. 
Also I have just released the highly romantic and love charged sequel to Devon Ruthin and a Vampire in Love, the sequel being Drew Ruthin and the Blood of Changes. It's definitely for 18 years old and up. Information for both is up on the blog and the first book has free chapters up there to read too.
Watch out for Stone Kisses, soon to be released erotic romance with a literary twist. There are five chapters to read on the blog mentioned in this post just for a couple of days to celebrate sample sunday. Please feel free to comment over there on the blog and authors message me if you would like to guest over there.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

Just popping into say hello and check out the action. I've spent the morning putting in book detail Shelfari.com. I was surprised to see how many people had read "Ain't Love Grand?" and "Devil Moon."

Anybody active over there?

Here's my page on JAGUAR JACK 

http://www.shelfari.com/books/28010956/Jaguar-Jack-A-Mystic-Adventure

Also, the SPRING INTO BOOKS Blog Hop continues through Friday. Check out my page at Book Luvin' Babes--

http://wp.me/p292Wx-3o

Happy Wednesday!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted your blog hop, Dana. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

So what's been going on? Anyone have any news to share? I've been busy with my books and landed a REAL LIFE free lance writing job. It's not as glamourous as being the next Suzanne Collins, but I'll be writing blogs for an on-line legal service and get bread-and-butter money for my efforts. Best thing is I can write at home or when I'm traveling seeing my family.

Anywho--I'm working on an interview at Book Luvin' Babes with THERESA RAGAN aka T.R. RAGAN who has been a rising star on the bestseller lists lately. Be sure and follow www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com to see what's happening.

Have a good evening!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks for the chance to post a bit about our books here. It's not easy for indies to get noticed! 
My contemporary romantic suspense novel, Legacy of the Highlands, is available in all e-book formats in the usual places for $1.99 and also as a paperback from Amazon or Createspace. 
I'm happy that its 10 reviews on Goodreads average 4.45 stars and another 18 on Amazon average 4.5 stars.

"I was fascinated by the plot." USA TODAY

"Tom Clancy with a bit of sexy romance." It's Raining Books

"You read the book so fast and start all over in order to get that thrill again." The Write Companion.

"The characters were real people...you're in for a wild ride." 100 Romances Project

Legacy of the Highlands is a captivating tale that links a murder in 21st century Boston to an ancient oath. When Will Cameron's body is discovered in a Boston alley, the only clue to the thirty-four-year-old's murder is a pristine Scottish sgian dubh dagger left beside it. His devastated widow, Alexandra, flees Boston to find refuge in the Miami villa of Will's best friend, Diego Navarro, who has the means, power and temperament to solve the puzzle and to avenge the senseless killing. Diego, a handsome and wealthy Argentine, is equally determined to win the grieving widow's heart. They find it increasingly difficult to resist a growing attraction to each other as they follow leads that take them from Miami to Buenos Aires and Scotland unraveling the Cameron family's secrets and the Legacy of the Highlands.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## Miriam Minger

Would love more "Likes" for my page.  Drop by and sign up for my newsletter and click that thumbs-up Like button for fun news about upcoming books and free giveaways! http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Amazon Prime members - HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME is #FREE until June 30th - http://amzn.to/dWZSxA #romance #KDPSelect

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Amazon Prime members - HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME is #FREE until June 30th - http://amzn.to/dWZSxA #romance #KDPSelect
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Good luck with that, Chicki. I tweeted.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

After overcoming incredible personal tragedy Nathan Cruz meets a terminal, young woman who helps him find the strength to piece his shattered life back together. DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
I published Stone Kisses. It's very romantic and different from the way I ususally write so it will be interesting to hear what readers say about it eventually.

Stone Kisses 'is a romance to take your breath away'.

A Romance/ Contemporary fantasy-this is a gentle but erotic romance, wistful and literary, suitable for 18 years old and up.
Stella is an ordinary young woman working hard to pay her mortgage when she becomes entangled in a game between two ‘leftover’ gods from ancient times. Apollo and Mercury live reasonably peacefully on the outskirts of town. 
Stella longs for love or at least kisses. In a garden center buying flowers, Stella meets Justin. He is beautiful, strong and decides to pursue her.

This multi-thread story has themes that are serious, and funny. It is about history repeating itself, love and loss, love and not being afraid to show it, and all the beautiful things in the world.

Any romance authors posting here, if you would like to feature on my blog please message me, there are dates available from June


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Guys--

How is your week going? I think Harriet is new to the loop. Welcome!

@Chicki--How do you keep your book free until June 30th? What's the trick? And congrats on the BIG royalty check you received for January sales.

It appears the Prime Select Gravy Train is currently off the track, but I'm hoping Amazon has a new hot idea to promote Indies. How about we support each other with some "Liking" and "Tagging"?

My latest release, Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure could use some "Like" and Tag loving. 

I'll go in and spread the "love" up the page.
Have a great week!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Guys--
> 
> How is your week going? I think Harriet is new to the loop. Welcome!
> 
> @Chicki--How do you keep your book free until June 30th? What's the trick? And congrats on the BIG royalty check you received for January sales.


It's free to borrow. I guess it comes off Select July 1.



> It appears the Prime Select Gravy Train is currently off the track, but I'm hoping Amazon has a new hot idea to promote Indies. How about we support each other with some "Liking" and "Tagging"?
> 
> My latest release, Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure could use some "Like" and Tag loving.
> 
> I'll go in and spread the "love" up the page.
> Have a great week!
> 
> Dana


March over February last year, down 21%. March over February this year, down 25%. April last year, up 38% over March. Hang in there. Select will turn around.

Talli Roland says Amazon contacted her. They do have some new things in the works.

I'll tag and like.


----------



## CJArcher

Liked and tagged for you Dana. Good luck with sales.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Hop over to Book Luvin' Babes to read my interview with *THERESA RAGAN * http://wp.me/292Wx. After winning *SIX GOLDEN HEARTS*, writing ten books and still not getting published, she went Indie. Now she's bobbing all over the bestselling lists, with over 200,000 in actual sales and over 185,000 in free downloads. She just signed with Thomas & Mercer.

See how you get to be an "overnight success"!

Here's a tweet--

Read "T.R. RAGAN--Break-Out Indie Author" interview at Book Luvin' Babes http://wp.me/292Wx

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted, Dana.


----------



## Lisa Scott

So I'm doing something kind of fun. My publisher, Belle Bridge Books, is publishing my first romance novel, No Foolin', this fall. In the meantime, they encouraged me to indie pub a few short stories to kick off the novel. The first short story in my Willowdale Romance series, "A Fine How-De-Do," is now available for $1.49. A Fine How-De-Do (A Willowdale Romance Short Story)

With the help of a dart and a map, Tonya Garcia decides to leave the big apple and her ex for a new life in Willowdale, North Carolina. The move isn't as easy as she figured. On her first day in the tiny town, she gets a speeding ticket from a hot cop and a warning from the locals not to open a new beauty salon like she'd planned. The only saving grace is the chicken and biscuits at The Jelly Jar diner, a new friend desperate for a decent 'do, and the police chief who might be interested in her for all the wrong reasons.
Can Tonya find new love and a new life? Or was her ex right-that she'll be running back to him in New York?


----------



## Miriam Minger

Ssshhhh... I've got a secret.  It's Friday night, 4/6/12, and my romantic suspense/thriller RIPPED APART will be FREE on Amazon at 12 midnight Pacific Time.



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Ssshhhh... I've got a secret.  It's Friday night, 4/6/12, and my romantic suspense/thriller RIPPED APART will be FREE on Amazon at 12 midnight Pacific Time.
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Give me a tweetable line, Miriam. Unless you _want _to keep it a secret.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Give me a tweetable line, Miriam. Unless you _want _to keep it a secret.


Okay, here's a tweet to share. 

"An absolute gem!" of a romantic suspense RIPPED APART by @miriamminger is FREE! http://amzn.to/HoRJvc #RT

Thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Okay, here's a tweet to share.
> 
> "An absolute gem!" of a romantic suspense RIPPED APART by @miriamminger is FREE! http://amzn.to/HoRJvc #RT
> 
> Thanks!!


Tweeted!

Reminder to everyone that I will tweet new releases and freebies as long as you post a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Guys--
> 
> How is your week going? I think Harriet is new to the loop. Welcome!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I'm not new to the boards, but definitely to this group.
> 
> Harriet


----------



## jasonzc

Pageburner by @jasonzchristie is straight-up RETARDED, it's so good. http://amzn.to/HTm45G

This book was so good, I actually slapped my own mother. Pageburner by @jasonzchristie http://amzn.to/HTm45G

Paige Burner is a slut with ethics. http://amzn.to/HTm45G And possibly ethnics. by @jasonzchristie

Weed? Check. Hello Kitty vibrator? Check. Pageburner by @jasonzchristie http://amzn.to/HTm45G

The first thing we do is kill all the cops, judges and military - Pageburner by @jasonzchristie http://amzn.to/HTm45G


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

Did everyone have a good holiday weekend? I'm still trying to wake up from my food-overdose stupor!

@Jason "*This book was so good, I actually slapped my own mother*." Gotta love your knack for tag lines! You left a note Book Luvin' Babes about submitting snappy reviews. You can send me an email at [email protected] I am looking for interesting posts. I want to create a lively blogsite primarily for women readers 35-70, pretty much all genres except erotic or utterly grisly.

@Lisa--neat news on the new short story. Send me an email to BLB and I'll get it tweeted for sure.

The Theresa Ragan pieces at Book Luvin' Babes have brought in alot of traffic and comments. In case you missed it, it's a two part series. Part One "Theresa Ragan--Break-Out Indie" is http://wp.me/p292Wx-5i Part two "Overnight Success" is http://wp.me/p292Wx-5E

Finally, my darling Princess Robin,







aka the ROYAL REBEL is featured today at Donna Fasano's Kindle Romance Novel http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/2012/04/royal-rebel-by-dana-taylor.html

Love you muchly!

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Hi Dana...on my way over to check out Theresa as we speak!

Can I share my new WIDOW'S TALE cover with you??



It's a bit different.


----------



## Dee Ernst

Hi. I've got my first "Mature Audience" Romance launched - Here's the blurb -

A Different Kind of Forever

Michael Carlucci, the hot, young musical genius behind the successful rock band, NinetySeven, knows that he's found the woman for him. Diane Matthews is not just beautiful and smart, she's got an infectious passion for everything in her life, from her three daughters to her new play. For him, the search is over. He knows they belong together.

For Diane, it's not as simple. She's almost twenty years older than Michael. She's not interested in remarrying - she's very happy with her life just the way it is, thank you very much. But she can't deny the growing attraction between them - and it's not just his touch that she craves. But it's not until Michael is gone and an old love returns that she realizes just what he meant to her. He said he would love her forever. Can she trust that? Or should she find a safer route to happiness?

A Different Kind of Forever is the story about two complicated people finding - and trying to hold on - to love.



I'm still trying to figure out how to add the cover to my sig - I'm such an idiot about this stuff, but I did manage a tweet -

New romance A DIFFERENT KIND OF FOREVER BY @DErnst1 is a "Great Kind of Book" and just $.99 http://amzn.to/HmWs3X

Guess I'll be hanging here again - hi Dana!


----------



## otterific

Hey Dana!
Just wanted to say thank you for your review of Yellowstone Heart Song! What a pleasant surprise this morning.


----------



## jessicajames

Great thread. Thanks for starting!

I just wanted to share that my romantic Civil War novel _Noble Cause_ is available as a FREE download April 10 and 11. It has won the coveted John Esten Cooke Award for Fiction in addition to a number of other national awards. Most recently, it was announced as a Finalist in Foreword Magazine's Book of the Year contest in the Romance genre.

Here's the link!
http://www.amazon.com/Noble-Cause-Civil-Novel-ebook/dp/B004UH8YC0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334068004&sr=8-2

Happy reading!


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> @Chicki--How do you keep your book free until June 30th? What's the trick? And congrats on the BIG royalty check you received for January sales.
> 
> Dana


I guess I didn't phrase that right. It's on Prime for free borrowing until June 30th. I've scheduled a free day once a month during that time.

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Chicki

Dee Ernst said:


> Hi. I've got my first "Mature Audience" Romance launched - Here's the blurb -


Hi, Dee! I'm going to check out your story, since it's similar to _*You Make Me Feel Brand New*_, the short story I have in the WG2E Valentine's Day Anthology. I can't wait to see how you handled the May/December romance issue.

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy to report that RIPPED APART made it to #1 on Amazon's Romantic Suspense free list! It's now at 99 cents for those who missed the freebie. Fingers crossed to see RIPPED APART hit #1 on Amazon's Romantic Suspense paid list. 



Miriam Minger


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

New release! I hope you all can check out the sample for So Wonderful as Want.

The year is 1911, and young Dinah dreams of marrying a gentleman and living the grand life in nearby Fort Myers, Florida. Once a rowdy cow town rivaling those of the old west, Fort Myers now boasts indoor plumbing and electricity, conveniences sorely lacking in her small river town.

Zach also has a dream. At eighteen, he wants to be his own man and go his own way. But when tragedy strikes Dinah's family, his soft heart won't allow him to walk away. Assuming responsibilities beyond his years, he's there through every joy, every sorrow in her life.

Years later, although Zach's dreams now center around the family he and Dinah share, Dinah steadfastly holds tight to her childhood dream. Foolishly believing it easer to leave should the opportunity arise, she won't allow any words of love between them. She wants it all; all Zach wants is her.

Opportunity finally arrives with Tyler, a shrewd businessman who's had his eye on her. Now, Dinah must choose between a man who can make her dreams come true, or a man whose only offense is loving her.

And, Gertie, because I know how much you like to tweet new releases, this tweet's for you.

Pls RT So Wonderful as Want @joycedebacco She wanted it all; all he wanted was her. #historicalromance #familysaga http://amzn.to/HsXOds

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joyce DeBacco said:


> New release! I hope you all can check out the sample for So Wonderful as Want.
> 
> The year is 1911, and young Dinah dreams of marrying a gentleman and living the grand life in nearby Fort Myers, Florida. Once a rowdy cow town rivaling those of the old west, Fort Myers now boasts indoor plumbing and electricity, conveniences sorely lacking in her small river town.
> 
> Zach also has a dream. At eighteen, he wants to be his own man and go his own way. But when tragedy strikes Dinah's family, his soft heart won't allow him to walk away. Assuming responsibilities beyond his years, he's there through every joy, every sorrow in her life.
> 
> Years later, although Zach's dreams now center around the family he and Dinah share, Dinah steadfastly holds tight to her childhood dream. Foolishly believing it easer to leave should the opportunity arise, she won't allow any words of love between them. She wants it all; all Zach wants is her.
> 
> Opportunity finally arrives with Tyler, a shrewd businessman who's had his eye on her. Now, Dinah must choose between a man who can make her dreams come true, or a man whose only offense is loving her.
> 
> And, Gertie, because I know how much you like to tweet new releases, this tweet's for you.
> 
> Pls RT So Wonderful as Want @joycedebacco She wanted it all; all he wanted was her. #historicalromance #familysaga http://amzn.to/HsXOds
> 
> Thanks.


Nice tweetable line, Joyce. Sent it out.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Here's a tweet to copy and paste if you have a chance. Thanks!

"An absolute gem!" of a romantic suspense RIPPED APART by @miriamminger is 99 cents! http://amzn.to/HoRJvc #amreading #hotdeal #RT

Miriam Minger


----------



## StephanieQueen

My latest novel PLAYING THE GAME, a sexy contemporary romance, is going FREE tomorrow--4/12/2012 and Friday 4/13/2012!
Find it on Amazon Here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007BUD1VC/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb

Hope you try it out!

Stephanie Queen


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everybody!

I'm really tired because I worked at gig from 5am-2pm. The things we do to keep in our book world! Anyway, it is so COOL to see so much happening here. Let's see what I can remember--
@Maureen-- I LOVE the new Widow's Tale cover. Bold colors. With all the new color ereaderss--we all need to rethink our covers!
@Dee--Hey, lady, glad to see you here. Your story sounds very intriguing. The older I get, the better a YOUNGER man sounds!
@Miriam--congrats on your great showing!
@Stephanie--Good to see you here, also!
@joyce--Good luck on the new release.
@Jessica--Welcome. I'm thinking the Civil War setting is going to be one of those "new again" things!

Let's see-- Book Luvin' Babes is featuring USA Today bestselling historical author MARSHA CANHAM, talking about "going Indie" http://wp.me/p292Wx-5Q Make a comment to be able to win a FREE copy! 
Tweet:
Catch USA Today Bestseller MARSHA CANHAM at Book Luvin' Babes http://wp.me/p292Wx-5Q @bookluvinbabes

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got a freebie running today and tomorrow if anyone would like to tweet.

#FREE Everyone on the bus has a story and Grace intends to tell them http://amzn.to/sl-az @margaretannlake #romance #contemporaryromance #kindle

I'll tweet your Marsha Canham interview, Dana.


----------



## otterific

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got a freebie running today and tomorrow if anyone would like to tweet.
> 
> #FREE Everyone on the bus has a story and Grace intends to tell them http://amzn.to/sl-az #romance #contemporaryromance #kindle
> 
> I'll tweet your Marsha Canham interview, Dana.


tweeted it for you, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> tweeted it for you, Gertie!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Gertie--I posted your freebie at on Book Luvin' Babes FB page and tweeted. Last I looked you were at #74 in the Free store. Good for you!

I have a freebie going on--JAGUAR JACK is free Friday & Saturday

Here's a tweet

*RT--JAGUAR JACK: A MYSTIC ADVENTURE by Dana Taylor is FREE April 13 & 14 http://amzn.to/y05Wpl #romance #fantasy*



You gotta love a man with a cockatoo!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Dana, I appreciate that. A Slice of Life was in the Top 10 of contemporary romance for most of the day. This is the last day for everyone to grab a copy.

Scheduled Jaguar Jack for tomorrow, Dana. I'll grab a copy now.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
I have a steamy romance free on kindle today http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MEVI1C that's Saturday 14 only. 
The recently published Volume two of The Ruthin Trilogy; Drew Ruthin and the Blood of Changes usually retailing at $2.99 or UK £ equivalent is FREE for the first and last time only on SATURDAY 14 APRIL. Don't miss this romance, suspense, fantasy. It's book two, but hey book one still has a whopping four chapter preview up on The Ruthin Trilogy blog at blogspot to fill you in a little and this second volume has a taster two chapters of the delicious romance Stone Kisses. 
If you like some vampire action, magic, some sexy love scenes and the promise of more romance to come don't miss this freebie.

If you know anyone who might like this book please pass the information to them or tweet. Thank you kind kindleboarders


----------



## Gertie Kindle

seventhspell said:


> Hi there,
> I have a steamy romance free on kindle today http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MEVI1C that's Saturday 14 only.
> The recently published Volume two of The Ruthin Trilogy; Drew Ruthin and the Blood of Changes usually retailing at $2.99 or UK £ equivalent is FREE for the first and last time only on SATURDAY 14 APRIL. Don't miss this romance, suspense, fantasy. It's book two, but hey book one still has a whopping four chapter preview up on The Ruthin Trilogy blog at blogspot to fill you in a little and this second volume has a taster two chapters of the delicious romance Stone Kisses.
> If you like some vampire action, magic, some sexy love scenes and the promise of more romance to come don't miss this freebie.
> 
> If you know anyone who might like this book please pass the information to them or tweet. Thank you kind kindleboarders


I'll be glad to tweet for you if you give me a tweetable line with your twitter handle and a shortened URL.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon!

@Tessa--I posted your Freebie at Book Luvin' Babes FB page [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]

Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure  is FREE the rest of today. Currently #6 in the romance fantasy list. About 1,000 downloads. In fishing terms, that's called "chumming."

Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## lorelei

Hello,
My romance novel, Karen's Best Friend, goes free tomorrow for only one day. (I've used up all my other days, unfortunately) 
I would really appreciate it, if someone could tweet this line for me, as some very kind people did last time.
Thanks to Gertie Kindle for explaining what a tweetable line is and tweeting it last time. Hope I've got it right.

#FREE 4/16 Has Karen missed her chance to find Mr Right? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy #romance #contemporary romance #kindle

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Looking for a different kind of romance? One that may change your way of thinking forever?

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation?

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Hello,
> My romance novel, Karen's Best Friend, goes free tomorrow for only one day. (I've used up all my other days, unfortunately)
> I would really appreciate it, if someone could tweet this line for me, as some very kind people did last time.
> Thanks to Gertie Kindle for explaining what a tweetable line is and tweeting it last time. Hope I've got it right.
> 
> #FREE 4/16 Has Karen missed her chance to find Mr Right? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy #romance #contemporary romance #kindle
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I tweeted. Sorry I didn't see it earlier but my Internet has been down the last few hours. I'd appreciate it if you would include your twitter handle next time or your author name.


----------



## lorelei

Thanks, Gertie,
    My author name is Laura Jane Leigh. Did you mean--include it in the tweetable line? I'm not on twitter, so I don't have a twitter handle. Sorry--I still don't know a lot about twittering (as is obvious from this post.) Hope to learn more as time goes by. Anyway, thanks for the help. 
By the way, I'm kind of nervous about this free day, as some people have been reporting discouraging results. I seem to remember yours were fairly good, Gertie. (Have to go back and check the KDP Select thread.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Thanks, Gertie,
> My author name is Laura Jane Leigh. Did you mean--include it in the tweetable line? I'm not on twitter, so I don't have a twitter handle. Sorry--I still don't know a lot about twittering (as is obvious from this post.) Hope to learn more as time goes by. Anyway, thanks for the help.
> By the way, I'm kind of nervous about this free day, as some people have been reporting discouraging results. I seem to remember yours were fairly good, Gertie. (Have to go back and check the KDP Select thread.)


Yes, you can just put your author name. That way, tweeters will know it's your book and not mine.

I run a promo every two weeks. In February, I had about 10-11K downloads each time. In March, 1600 for my worst seller and not good sales results after. 5400 for the first book in the four book series with very good sales results. I just ran another two day promo with about 5800 downloads. It's my second day post free and I'm getting decent results.


----------



## lorelei

Gertie,
I've added my name to the tweetable line:
#FREE 4/16 Has Karen missed her chance to find Mr Right? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy by Laura Jane Leigh #romance #contemporary romance #kindle

By the way, I find your results pretty encouraging. Even if KDP Select doesn't work as well as it did before, it's still useful. Hope I do as well as you did.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Gertie,
> I've added my name to the tweetable line:
> #FREE 4/16 Has Karen missed her chance to find Mr Right? http://amzn.to/zJxtSy by Laura Jane Leigh #romance #contemporary romance #kindle


Okay, I rescheduled it for tomorrow.



> By the way, I find your results pretty encouraging. Even if KDP Select doesn't work as well as it did before, it's still useful. Hope I do as well as you did.
> Thanks again for your help.


I'm happy with Select and I plan on staying with it until Amazon comes up with something better. I have every faith that they will.


----------



## lorelei

Just wanted to say my free day went really well. Thank you, Gertie, and anyone else who tweeted for me.
I'm going to post my results on the other thread in a few days, when I know if my sales went up or not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Just wanted to say my free day went really well. Thank you, Gertie, and anyone else who tweeted for me.
> I'm going to post my results on the other thread in a few days, when I know if my sales went up or not.


Congratulations! I'll look forward to your results.


----------



## Alisha

My steamy gothic romance, Nocturnally Vexed is NOW AVAILABLE for .99!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007V5CRNU

Have a happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Aris Whittier

Across Eternity is free right now...holding at #26 in Drama. I'd love to see it go a little lower.

Those of you that tweet can you tweet this line: @ArisWhittier FREE- Across Eternity. Amazing Love Story! http://tinyurl.com/85grkkq

Gertie & Laura I just tweeted you


----------



## Aris Whittier

Miriam Minger said:


> Okay, here's a tweet to share.
> 
> "An absolute gem!" of a romantic suspense RIPPED APART by @miriamminger is FREE! http://amzn.to/HoRJvc #RT
> 
> Thanks!!


Just tweeted you!


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Heart Song is FREE today and tomorrow.

Here's a twitter line, if anyone would like to tweet this for me. I'd sure appreciate it.

#FREE #historicalromance #kindle Yellowstone Heart Song "fantastically original" @ynpdreamer http://tinyurl.com/7ksky77


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I just tweeted Aris and Peggy at Book Luvin' Babes and Supernal Living. Welcome to new folks!

Here's tweet to promote my latest feature at BLB

*RT Ice cream, Yoga, and Love--see feature on "Downward Dog, Upward Fog" at Book Luvin' Babes http://wp.me/p292Wx-6b*

Dana Taylor
@bookluvinbabes @supernaldana


----------



## otterific

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I just tweeted Aris and Peggy at Book Luvin' Babes and Supernal Living. Welcome to new folks!
> 
> Here's tweet to promote my latest feature at BLB
> 
> *RT Ice cream, Yoga, and Love--see feature on "Downward Dog, Upward Fog" at Book Luvin' Babes http://wp.me/p292Wx-6b*
> 
> Dana Taylor
> @bookluvinbabes @supernaldana
> 
> Just tweeted for you, Dana. And thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted everyone. Good luck.


----------



## otterific

OMG! I am stunned. Yellowstone Heart Song is currently at #5 in romance, and #16 in overall free kindle store. I am....I don't even know what to say. I have one more free day tomorrow. Thank you all for all the great advice and support  I've received.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> OMG! I am stunned. Yellowstone Heart Song is currently at #5 in romance, and #16 in overall free kindle store. I am....I don't even know what to say. I have one more free day tomorrow. Thank you all for all the great advice and support I've received.


Congratulations! Hope it keeps up for you.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Gertie, how many books do you have and are they all in Select? If so, I gather your sales are much better there than they ever were in B&N or Smashwords for you to be staying in. 

It's a shame that those other outlets are allowing Amazon to take over the market without taking a chance on something equally dramatic because it's really not healthy to the economy for one company to monopolize one sector of business. Nonetheless, if Select comes through for me as well as it has for you, I'll bail out of those other outlets too.

Joyce


----------



## Shalini Boland

Hi Dana!

I just wanted to let everyone know about my new paranormal romance release 

Thicker Than Blood (Marchwood Vampire Series #2)



*Chilling and fast-paced, Thicker Than Blood is the supernatural sequel to Hidden. It combines passion and drama with a historical twist.

Aelia lives in 6th century Byzantium. She is sixteen years old and her life is about to change forever. She doesn't yet know it, but she holds the fate of thousands in her hands and her actions will echo across the centuries.

Fourteen hundred years later the lives of Madison and Alexandre are once again plunged into danger. To save Madison, Alexandre is forced back to a world he thought was dead and buried. But time is running out.

The chase is on... **

PS. Book 1, HIDDEN (Marchwood Vampire Series #1) is only $0.99 for a limited time!

Thank you, guys!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Gertie, how many books do you have and are they all in Select? If so, I gather your sales are much better there than they ever were in B&N or Smashwords for you to be staying in.


I have 12 books out right now and I just put the last two into Select a couple of days ago. Another four are being uploaded tomorrow and they'll go straight into Select. I'll set the first one free next week.

I made just under $100 all last year through SW. Depending on the price of the book, I can make that much in a few days after a free run in Select. Sales slow after that, but I still average several a day until the next free run.

There are more reasons for me to stay in Select than the free runs. The last two books I put in Select will not go free for a while, but there are always the borrows. I have more control over pricing and I'm not spreading my promotional efforts so thin.



> It's a shame that those other outlets are allowing Amazon to take over the market without taking a chance on something equally dramatic because it's really not healthy to the economy for one company to monopolize one sector of business. Nonetheless, if Select comes through for me as well as it has for you, I'll bail out of those other outlets too.
> 
> Joyce


Amazon won't be taking over the market any time soon. There are a bunch of people who have declared their intent to leave Select either because they didn't get good results or they got good results but didn't think it was good enough. I guess it's all in your point of view.

And there are still hundreds of thousands of books that aren't in Select and probably never will be. There are only about 140K in Select right now. The majority of those not in Select are trad pubbed books, but many authors don't like going exclusive. I didn't want to do it at first, either, but my sales were stagnant and Select seemed to be my last chance.

Amazon themselves advises us to stay with the other venues if you get at least 25% of your sales from them.


----------



## otterific

I had very few sales on smashwords. B&N was a bit better, but nothing like Amazon. When Smashwords had their read an ebook promo a little over a month ago, I put the first book in my series up for free. I had 100 downloads that week (after three sales previously). I thought, if I can do 100 freebies on Smashwords, I wonder what I could do in Select on Amazon. So I pulled all my books, and enrolled in select (I was never part of the expanded distribution on smashwords, so getting my books removed there was not an issue). 

I am a brand new author, first book pubbed in January, so anything to get seen would be great. My first free run had really good results, and I've had steady sales on the book and my other titles after the free run a month ago. 

I am currently in the second day of another  2 day free run with the same book. I timed it to coincide with the release of Book 4 in my series. The results have absolutely floored me. As of right now, Yellowstone Heart Song is at #2 in historical romance  #3 in romance, and #9 in overall Free Kindle Store. The sales on the other books in the series since yesterday have been phenomenal. 

I'm not sure I will keep my books in select for the long haul, but I wanted to give it a try to get some exposure and visibility. I did enroll the second book in the series, but I don't think I will ever put it free. Not sure if it's a good idea to make the second book in a series free or not. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> I'm not sure I will keep my books in select for the long haul, but I wanted to give it a try to get some exposure and visibility. I did enroll the second book in the series, but I don't think I will ever put it free. Not sure if it's a good idea to make the second book in a series free or not. Does anyone have an opinion on that?


It doesn't make sense to me to put the second book free for a couple of reasons. Putting the first book free will lead to sales of the second book (and in my case, the third and fourth books in the series). Putting the second book free runs the risk of alienating readers who then _have _to go back to buy the first book before they read the freebie. Or, the reader might say why buy the first book when after reading the second book you already know what happened in the first book?


----------



## otterific

That's pretty much what I think, too, Gertie. Even though the books in my series can easily be read as stand-alones, I don't want to alienate the reader by having to go back to buy the first book. 
It's interesting, I posted this same question on another forum (mainly authors), and they all felt it was ok to do a freebie on a book 2. I still don't agree.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thanks for your reply, Gertie. It gives me a lot to think about.

Joyce


----------



## Shalini Boland

Hi! 

I wouldn't go on the select program at moment as I sell quite a few through B&N. Plus, you never know when one of your titles might catch light in another outlet. I think you need to spread your net as wide as possible. But I'll never say never!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> That's pretty much what I think, too, Gertie. Even though the books in my series can easily be read as stand-alones, I don't want to alienate the reader by having to go back to buy the first book.
> It's interesting, I posted this same question on another forum (mainly authors), and they all felt it was ok to do a freebie on a book 2. I still don't agree.


Years ago, I picked up a book by Wilbur Smith, _The Seventh Scroll_. It was about the hunt for a Pharaoh's tomb from thousands of years ago. After reading this one, I felt I knew what had happened in the original book, _River God_, so there was no sense buying it. I eventually bought the first book, but it was two years later. I might never have bought that book, but I was scrolling through WS's books and there it was. Finally gave in and bought it, but it was only an accident that I did.


----------



## Shalini Boland

otterific said:


> OMG! I am stunned. Yellowstone Heart Song is currently at #5 in romance, and #16 in overall free kindle store. I am....I don't even know what to say. I have one more free day tomorrow. Thank you all for all the great advice and support I've received.


Wow, congratulations! So ignore my previous post, lol. You're obviously doing something right!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I had great results from my romantic suspense RIPPED APART in the Kindle Select program. Made it to #1 on the Romantic Suspense free list and to #6 on the Romantic Suspense paid list. Woohoo!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> I had great results from my romantic suspense RIPPED APART in the Kindle Select program. Made it to #1 on the Romantic Suspense free list and to #6 on the Romantic Suspense paid list. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Fantastic, Miriam!


----------



## otterific

I was #9 on the free list for most of yesterday morning and afternoon. In the evening, it came to a screeching halt. I ended up the free days at #24 overall, #3 historical romance, and #7 romance. I'm still shaking my head.
The odd thing (or actually very nice thing) is, my other books are way outselling this free book. I'm not noticing any benefit of being in the top 100 free on this particular book (of course, not counting the sales on the other titles)
I'm a bit confused how coming off free works. When the book came off free, it was ranked in the 130,000's - way worse than when I went free (which I understand since there are no sales during that time) . It's better now, but...I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Thought I would swing by. There's a lot of discussion going on about the roller-coaster ride of being in the Select Program. I suggest you go over the Writer's Cafe and see the thread started by JR Tomlin in the ratings. At the moment, the one book I haven't enrolled in the Select Program, ROYAL REBEL, is selling better than all the rest. Go figure. I did get a nice feature by Daily Cheap Reads over a week ago and I guess it got picked up in the "also read" lists after that.

So what wonderful story do you want to pitch here?

It's Sample Sunday, so I've got Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance featured at BOOK LUVIN' BABES. "Either shoot me or marry me" http://wp.me/p292Wx-6q *Join in the free exposure of Sample Sunday in the Writer's Cafe.
* 

Have a fantabulous day!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've set one of my novelettes free for today only.



Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.

Also available in the anthology A Walk in the Woods with six other stories.


----------



## projectbk

Are LGBT romances welcome in this thread?  Mine, Mephisto Waltz, is free tomorrow.


----------



## jasonzc

Radar Love is free today. A contemporary romance set in prison. M/F, F/F. Link below.


----------



## Atunah

Not sure where to put this, but I thought this thread fits. This goes in the column on how not to advertise or market your romance book.

Ouch ouch. I just got my RT book reviews magazine and as I am reading in the historical romance review section, I see an ad for a really interesting sounding book. A dystopian regency romance. The ad is a quarter of the page and it says available wherever ebooks are sold and an author website. Not only can I not find anything with either the book title, nor the author name on Amazon, when I try to go to the authors website, it just goes to the go daddy front page with nothing there. Ouch.

I assume this is an indy author as I see no publisher listed and no way to find that book. I am guessing these ads don't come cheap in _the_ magazine for romance and fiction readers.

I did way more digging for this book I normally would so I am a bit peeved. Heck, even searching google for the authors name just brings out some meager blog with no real info and some blog tour I guess this author did, or was going to do.

I get that the issue is the June issue, but its on stands now so one must make sure all the info is there and available for potential customers when its in the hand of readers.

Just a little note from a reader at what not to do.


----------



## projectbk

There are still a few hours to get my book, _Mephisto Waltz,_ FREE!

This is an lesbian-themed gothic romance, and if you feel that the subject matter might offend you, I especially urge you to read the novel. As I told my friends, I wrote the novel not for the people who already agree with me, but for those who do not, so they might better understand the feeling of people who face the very real horrors depicted in my book every day.

I explore the themes of high-school bullying of lesbians and gays, which many face every day, and also the ex-gay movement and reparative therapy which, without approval of the psychological community at large, employs untested and often harmful techniques in their attempts to rid their victims of same sex attraction. The story is framed as a horror, but what seems melodramatic in this novel is actually very real, and is happening to many LGBT kids today.

There is also a tender, passionate love story woven throughout the novel, which I hope you will all find moving.

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1335187146&sr=8-5

Thank you for reading. If you enjoy reading this book half as much as I enjoyed writing it, it will be time well-spent.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Not sure where to put this, but I thought this thread fits. This goes in the column on how not to advertise or market your romance book.
> 
> Ouch ouch. I just got my RT book reviews magazine and as I am reading in the historical romance review section, I see an ad for a really interesting sounding book. A dystopian regency romance. The ad is a quarter of the page and it says available wherever ebooks are sold and an author website. Not only can I not find anything with either the book title, nor the author name on Amazon, when I try to go to the authors website, it just goes to the go daddy front page with nothing there. Ouch.
> 
> I assume this is an indy author as I see no publisher listed and no way to find that book. I am guessing these ads don't come cheap in _the_ magazine for romance and fiction readers.
> 
> I did way more digging for this book I normally would so I am a bit peeved. Heck, even searching google for the authors name just brings out some meager blog with no real info and some blog tour I guess this author did, or was going to do.
> 
> I get that the issue is the June issue, but its on stands now so one must make sure all the info is there and available for potential customers when its in the hand of readers.
> 
> Just a little note from a reader at what not to do.


How unprofessional. I'm sorry you had to go through all that trouble and ended up with nothing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm excited to announce a new series.



1927 - Howard Jenkins is a history professor, immersed in the medieval world, in love with the past. His younger brother, Reginald, is a ne'er do well who plays at being a student to please their parents.

When Reginald's gambling debts involve Howard in a bootlegging operation, Howard is blasted out of his secure academic world. Howard's only question now is, what would King Richard do?

This is the first book in a four book series and it will be free on Thursday. I'll post a tweetable line then.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Hi everyone! I'm excited to announce the release of Deadly Addiction, the second book in my Deadly Vices romantic suspense series.










Blurb:

_A proud people. A nation divided._
Rémi Whitedeer, police officer turned substance-abuse counselor, dreams of restoring order to his tribe. Violence and crime are rampant throughout the unpoliced Iroquois reserve, and a civil war is brewing between the Guardians, a militant traditionalist group, and other tribal factions. As the mixed-race cousin of the Guardians' leader, Rémi is caught in a no-man's land-several groups lay claim to him, but all want him to deny his white blood.

_A maverick cop on an anti-drug crusade._
When she infiltrated the Vipers to take down the leader of the outlaw biker gang responsible for her brother's death, police sergeant Alyssa Morgan got her man. But her superiors think she went too far. Her disregard for protocol and her ends-justify-the-means ethics have branded her an unreliable maverick. To salvage her career, she accepts an assignment to set up a squad of native provincial officers on a reserve.

_A radical sovereigntist bent on freeing a nation._
Decades of government oppression threaten the existence of the Iroquois Nation. But one man, Chaz Whitedeer, is determined to save his people no matter what the price, even if it means delving into the shadowy world of organized crime.

When Rémi and Alyssa uncover the Guardians' drug-fueled scheme to fund their fight for true autonomy-a scheme involving the Vipers-Rémi must choose between loyalty to family and tribe or his growing love for Alyssa.

Can Rémi and Alyssa leave everything behind-even their very identities-for a future together?

Amazon ebook: http://amzn.com/B007WNTXR4
Amazon print: http://amzn.com/0984903429
B&N: http://bit.ly/JAaX4O
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/154765

To celebrate, I'm having a launch party on my blog, and in keeping with the theme of my book, I'm giving away a handmade necklace from the Muckleshoot Indian Tribe here in Seattle.

http://kristinecayne.blogspot.com/2012/04/deadly-addiction-release-party.html

I hope you can come and join the fun!

Kristine


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Here is my latest tear-jerker.

DROP OUT
The room was sparse and dimly lit with flickering strawberry-scented candles. Power was out. It had been nearly a decade since Nathan had stood inside someone's home; since that tragic day when he lost everything that ever mattered to him. Outside, a hurricane sounded like it was beating palm trees against the earth. Nathan didn't know the woman who'd rescued him from the throes of the deadly storm, but he would soon enough. Her name is Miriam and she is about to change everything he ever thought about the meaning of life and what lies beyond. Nathan will discover that the strength of love can piece his shattered world back together and heal wounds that cut deep into his soul. But he never figured the perils he and Miriam were about to face by knowing the most horrible knowledge that one can know.

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## CJArcher

It's been a while since I popped into this thread but I just wanted to say hi to all the new posters and congrats on all the new releases and other good news. Also, there's some lovely covers here, really eye-catching.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Thank you, CJ!


----------



## Dee Ernst

Better Off Without Him, is going free on Amazon Select on 4/25 and 4/26. Can you help spread the word? Laugh-Out-Loud funny! Here's the link - http://amzn.to/td0KeM.

Mona Berman is an expert at Happily Ever After - after all, she's a best-selling Romance writer and happy endings are what she does best. So when her husband of twenty years leaves her for somebody 15 years younger, 20 pounds lighter, and French, she's got a lot of adjusting to do, both personally and professionally. Lucky for her she's got three savvy teen daughters, a few good friends, and Ben, the world's sexiest plumber, to help her along the way.
First she decides that her next book will be the anti-romance - her heroine finds the best part of her life AFTER getting dumped. Next her daughters tell her she needs to start practice dating, and summer at the Jersey shore is the perfect place for that. She's also juggling her soon-to-be-ex, a loony aunt, and a match-making neighbor, while Ben is sending her romance-driven imagination into overdrive. Can Mona's life imitate art? Can she write her own happy ending?

Here's the Tweet - Please RT Better Off Without Him by @DErnst1 free 4/25&4/26. http://amzn.to/td0KeM Smart Funny Fiction. #chicklit #FreeKindleBook

Thanks for spreading the word!


----------



## worktolive

Dee- I picked up A Different Kind of Forever after seeing it in this thread and I loved it. I'm a sucker for rock-star romances and for May - December romances so it hit all of my buttons. Michael was just wonderful. I'm looking forward to reading Better Off Without Him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dee.


----------



## Dee Ernst

Thank you both!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'd appreciate a tweet for my freebie.

#FREE Bootleg booze, gambling, loose women. Howard shudders at the thought. http://amzn.to/pb1-az @margaretannlake #romance #prohibition

Thanks!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Aloha, everyone!

Greetings from Hawaii, where I am visiting my daughter. We live in an amazing world. I can send off articles I write in planes, take a walk to waterfalls, and pop in to say howdy to ya'll. Lots going on here!

@Dee I posted your freebie last evening at Book Luvin' Babes. Hope you've had a great run.
@Projectbk--Bridgett. This is a welcoming, non-censoring zone, as far as I'm concerned. I'd never read a Gay-themed romance until I starting hanging around here. I loved Steve Kruger's "Almost Like Being in Love" and Edward C. Patterson is truly a GREAT talent. I think people should be able to choose what they want to read.
@Gertie--Cool new book cover and series. You are really on a roll!
@Atunah--whoever ran that RT ad must have been jumping the gun. You have to pay for those things way in advance and they are not cheap. Sad they spent that money for nothing.

I have to run.  I'll be back in the saddle next week.

Take care--
Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Here's a strapping, black-haired Irish rebel of a hero to die for in WILD ANGEL! And don't miss the sequel, Wild Roses!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart is now in print

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/061562331X


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Sweetwater Springs, a Clean Historical Romance is free today (04/28/2012) and tomorrow (04/29/2012).  Feel free to grab a free copy for yourself, then tell all your friends too.  Feel free to tweet it and Facebook it and, if you're a still a little old fashioned too, like me, whisper it in someones ear.

Sweetwater Springs is also now available in print!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

alextaylorwolfe said:


> Sweetwater Springs, a Clean Historical Romance is free today (04/28/2012) and tomorrow (04/29/2012). Feel free to grab a free copy for yourself, then tell all your friends too. Feel free to tweet it and Facebook it and, if you're a still a little old fashioned too, like me, whisper it in someones ear.
> 
> Sweetwater Springs is also now available in print!


Give me a tweetable line and I'll be glad to.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Hi All!

*FREE READ ALERT*

HEART STEALER, a sexy, feel good romance on Kindle this weekend only!! http://amzn.to/gDQeZJ

Hope you enjoy!!

Tiphanie


----------



## Ruth Harris

HEA—and beyond. Romance you can believe in by NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris—my books have sold millions of copies in the US and internationally.

The 5 Ruth Harris novels stand alone, but read as a series form an intimate portrait of women's lives & loves through the decades of change that defined the 20th Century.

Baby Boomers will enjoy looking back and remembering. Younger readers will find out how much has changed—and how much hasn't!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tiphanie Thomas said:


> Hi All!
> 
> *FREE READ ALERT*
> 
> HEART STEALER, a sexy, feel good romance on Kindle this weekend only!! http://amzn.to/gDQeZJ
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!
> 
> Tiphanie


Tweeted you.

Reminder that I will tweet all new releases and freebies if you post a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle.


----------



## Cashmere07

Hey guys! I'm a new author. I've been writing since I was young because I devoured books way to quickly! I know many of your guys are like that too. 
Please check out my two books:

1. One Week and Tomorrow- Is about falling in love with a stranger during a road trip when you have someone else waiting for you at home. What happens after the trip is over? This book spends time looking at new and old relationships and how people fall in love.
http://www.amazon.com/One-Week-and-Tomorrow-ebook/dp/B0058J4ORI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335669014&sr=8-1

2. What it's Like to Be Reece- Reece is on the brink. She starts dating a real life Prince Charming and is close to getting a big promotion by signing a book deal to represent Frank Greggs, a bestseller author. The only thing stopping her? Well it might be more than one thing... Greggs is more interested in chasing skirts than contracts, an old boyfriend moves in, and it turns out Prince Charming is not only after her- but Greggs as well, threatening her job. Reece tries to keep business and pleasure separate, but they always seem to be intertwined. It can't all be bad right? Not with juggling three guys, what's the worst that could happen?
http://www.amazon.com/What-its-Like-Reece-ebook/dp/B007XJR6XA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1335669327&sr=8-3

Both are easy-breezy fun chick-lit books! Enjoy! Please read and review.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you.
> 
> Reminder that I will tweet all new releases and freebies if you post a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle.


Thanks so much, Gertie!! Appreciate it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yay, it's the lusty month of May! Romance readers and authors rejoice!  And enjoy this youtube video from the classic movie "Camelot."

Miriam Minger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg4YrOlAkds


----------



## Chicki

I forgot to post here this morning ...

Hot arguments. Hot romance. HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME #Free until midnight! - http://amzn.to/dWZSxA

Chicki Brown


----------



## mamiller

Hello to Cashmere07. Congratulations on your releases.

JUNGLE OF DECEIT is FREE for Prime members. 

Twitter line for Margaret because she is the best person in the whole wide world. 
JUNGLE OF DECEIT is #FREE for #Prime Members on #Amazon "Deep in the jungle, who can you trust?" ow.ly/aHs47


----------



## Ruth Harris

MAM, Not just for Margaret. I swiped it, too, & tweeted. Never enough romance, is there? Never enough good books, either!


----------



## Liz Davis

Thank you for this wonderful opportunity. I recently published a contemporary romance novel, Chocolate Aftertaste.
It's available on Amazon and Smashwords. I'll definitely take time to look at the many wonderful books here.










At her pre-wedding dinner, Nora Darkin, the daughter of a wealthy entrepreneur, discovers her fiancé is not the man she thought he was. As her father hoists his glass to toast them, she makes an announcement: there will be no wedding to her father's right-hand man.

Due to the fresh rift driven between her and her father, Nora escapes to the quaint town of Dreara. Determined to live her life her own way, she makes new friends and pursues her lifelong desire of becoming a chef. Ethan Danes, a neighbour with his own broken heart, helps soothe hers.

Just as Nora discovers what it means to be happy, and she begins to fall in love with Ethan, a woman from his past re-enters his life&#8230;


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I forgot to post here this morning ...
> 
> Hot arguments. Hot romance. HOT FUN IN THE SUMMERTIME #Free until midnight! - http://amzn.to/dWZSxA
> 
> Chicki Brown


Chicki, so sorry I missed this yesterday. I had Internet problems all day. Let me know if you have a follow-up tweet and I'll be glad to send it out.



mamiller said:


> Hello to Cashmere07. Congratulations on your releases.
> 
> JUNGLE OF DECEIT is FREE for Prime members.
> 
> Twitter line for Margaret because she is the best person in the whole wide world.
> JUNGLE OF DECEIT is #FREE for #Prime Members on #Amazon "Deep in the jungle, who can you trust?" ow.ly/aHs47


Tweeted, Maureen.

Reminder to those of you who want me to tweet your new releases and freebies. Please include your twitter handle in the line. It helps readers to know it's YOU and NOT ME! Plus, you'll pick up new followers, me included, if you do that. If you don't have a twitter handle, please include your author name.

Thanks.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Reminder to those of you who want me to tweet your new releases and freebies. Please include your twitter handle in the line. It helps readers to know it's YOU and NOT ME! Plus, you'll pick up new followers, me included, if you do that. If you don't have a twitter handle, please include your author name.
> 
> Thanks.


Oops! Sorry about that, Miss Margaret. Thank you from all of my heart...not just the bottom. 

Ruth, a big hug to you, dear lady. If we look at the ratio of how quick it is to READ a book versus WRITING one, the demand for great books will always be there.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Margaret, Since Maryann says you're the best person in the whole world and Maryann is ALWAYS right, here's a tweet for you (should you be in the mood).

5 books!1798 pages of romantic women's fiction by NYTimes bestseller @Ruth Harris.20th Century Women [BoxSet] http://amzn.to/JN5LuN #Kindle

Thanks, Margaret, Much appreciated!


----------



## Neil Ostroff

DROP OUT
The room was sparse and dimly lit with flickering strawberry-scented candles. Power was out. It had been nearly a decade since Nathan had stood inside someone's home; since that tragic day when he lost everything that ever mattered to him. Outside, a hurricane sounded like it was beating palm trees against the earth. Nathan didn't know the woman who'd rescued him from the throes of the deadly storm, but he would soon enough. Her name is Miriam and she is about to change everything he ever thought about the meaning of life and what lies beyond. Nathan will discover that the strength of love can piece his shattered world back together and heal wounds that cut deep into his soul. But he never figured the perils he and Miriam were about to face by knowing the most horrible knowledge that one can know.

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> Margaret, Since Maryann says you're the best person in the whole world and Maryann is ALWAYS right, here's a tweet for you (should you be in the mood).
> 
> 5 books!1798 pages of romantic women's fiction by NYTimes bestseller @Ruth Harris.20th Century Women [BoxSet] http://amzn.to/JN5LuN #Kindle
> 
> Thanks, Margaret, Much appreciated!


Done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neil Ostroff said:


> DROP OUT
> The room was sparse and dimly lit with flickering strawberry-scented candles. Power was out. It had been nearly a decade since Nathan had stood inside someone's home; since that tragic day when he lost everything that ever mattered to him. Outside, a hurricane sounded like it was beating palm trees against the earth. Nathan didn't know the woman who'd rescued him from the throes of the deadly storm, but he would soon enough. Her name is Miriam and she is about to change everything he ever thought about the meaning of life and what lies beyond. Nathan will discover that the strength of love can piece his shattered world back together and heal wounds that cut deep into his soul. But he never figured the perils he and Miriam were about to face by knowing the most horrible knowledge that one can know.
> 
> DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


Neil, I picked this up when it was free. Warning to anyone who wants to read this book, the fist line is "September 11, 2001." I had to stop reading right there. Took me a couple of days to work up the courage to go on. When I picked it up again, I was in line waiting to pick up my granddaughter. Tears were streaming down my face as I read the description of that horrific day. It all came back to me. Very vivid, Neil. Very well done. I had to put the book down and wipe my face before she saw her Grammy crying.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Margaret, Thank you! Just realized I forgot to add the price:  $6.99  Duh.

A bargain for 5 full-length novels! Next time I'll remember. I hope. LOL...

What can I say? It's Friday & I'm fried. 

Thanks again. Much appreciated...


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

I am back from the lovely state of Hawaii. I have retweeted what there was to tweet. Thanks, Miriam for the trip back to "Camelot". Welcome Liz and anyone else new around here. Glad to see Chicki, Ruth, Tiphanie, and Maureen back over here. And I'm happy Gertie keeps in close contact.

I'm concentrating on upgrading Book Luvin' Babes right now. The learning curve is such a challenge! But I hope to create a place to showcase everyone's wonderful stories.

With the Super Moon this weekend I can't pass up a chance to promote 


Here's a tweet:

*RT Celebrate the Super Moon with DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/vlD11Y *

Have a great weekend!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am back from the lovely state of Hawaii. I have retweeted what there was to tweet. Thanks, Miriam for the trip back to "Camelot". Welcome Liz and anyone else new around here. Glad to see Chicki, Ruth, Tiphanie, and Maureen back over here. And I'm happy Gertie keeps in close contact.
> 
> I'm concentrating on upgrading Book Luvin' Babes right now. The learning curve is such a challenge! But I hope to create a place to showcase everyone's wonderful stories.
> 
> With the Super Moon this weekend I can't pass up a chance to promote
> 
> 
> Here's a tweet:
> 
> *RT Celebrate the Super Moon with DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/vlD11Y *
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dana


Tweeted you, Dana.

I'm in the middle of reading Jaguar Jack and loving it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hoe you had the most wonderful time!  Welcome back.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana, Totally LOVE the Devil Moon cover! And Welcome back!

Some news about my million-copy NYT bestseller HUSBANDS AND LOVERS. No! Not how to get them. lol.

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS is featured today on Donna Fasano's terrific Kindle Romance Novels. http://bit.ly/IB4yXu

If you have the time & inclination, here's a tweet:

Kindle Romance Novels: Today-Million copy NYTimes bestseller HUSBANDS AND LOVERS $2.99 US £2 #UK http://bit.ly/IB4yXu #romance #amreading


----------



## projectbk

Mephisto Waltz is free today. 
It's a modern-day gothic romance, exploring the very real horrors of gay reparative therapy and bullying.

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336228501&sr=8-3


----------



## otterific

Welcome back, Dana. Hope you had a great time in Hawaii! Tweeted your book for you!


----------



## Liz Davis

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am back from the lovely state of Hawaii. I have retweeted what there was to tweet. Thanks, Miriam for the trip back to "Camelot". Welcome Liz and anyone else new around here. Glad to see Chicki, Ruth, Tiphanie, and Maureen back over here. And I'm happy Gertie keeps in close contact.
> 
> I'm concentrating on upgrading Book Luvin' Babes right now. The learning curve is such a challenge! But I hope to create a place to showcase everyone's wonderful stories.
> 
> With the Super Moon this weekend I can't pass up a chance to promote
> 
> 
> Here's a tweet:
> 
> *RT Celebrate the Super Moon with DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/vlD11Y *
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> Dana


Thanks for the welcome, Dana. It's great to be here. I'm still trying to figure out how this thread works and then I'd love to help promote other authors' romance novels.


----------



## Liz Davis

Could someone maybe tell me how this thread works and how you all help promote each other. Should I be going through the thread for new information about books and tweet? Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Liz Davis

Dana, I tweeted your book. My twitter name is @Liz_Davis1. If anyone follows please let me know and I'll follow you back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Liz Davis said:


> Dana, I tweeted your book. My twitter name is @Liz_Davis1. If anyone follows please let me know and I'll follow you back.


Followed you, Liz. I'm @margaretannlake

We're in the Book Bazaar, so readers can browse for romance novels here.

I choose to tweet new releases and free days, but it's certainly not mandatory. However you want to participate is up to you.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Ruth--I just tweeted you on my two sites. I will catch up with you soon about promoting ZURI at Book Luvin' Babes. I am valiantly using a book called "Word Press Domination in Nine Days" and trying to make the leap to building a site that requires more technical knowledge than I possess. But, it's coming along.

@Liz--Welcome! I will jump over to twitter and follow you. I have two sites @supernaldana and @bookluvinbabes There isn't much protocol around here except to be polite and kind. I'm happy to say that in two years and over 100,000 views, we've never had any cat fights. There are "regulars" and there are "dropbys." You'll find you will gravitate to certain people and maybe strike up some support relationships beyond here. I have a bunch of pals I've never spoken to! I truly enjoy supporting other authors, especially people I think are overlooked talents. Book Luvin' Babes currently at www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com is my newest project. I see it as a place that will showcase good authors to women in the 35-70 range. The first wave of ebook celebs came from the YA group because the youngsters embraced the technology first. But, all age brackets are getting on board and I am aiming BLB at being a place where that target market can go and find authors that will appeal to them across various genres.

I got off subject. But, just hang around here and see if you make come connections. Read a few of the books that appeal to you. Write a few reviews for the authors you like. Promote your stuff liberally. We won't get annoyed one bit. The more we see your book covers, the more we might remember to check it out. And you see there ALOT of people who read this thread.

Here's my sad news. MY KINDLE DIED! I truly wore it out. Should I spring for a Kindle Fire?

Dana


----------



## 28612

I've been absent soooo long (with the overwhelmedness we all know) that I'm not asking anyone to spread the word, but wanted to let folks here know so they can download if they're interested...

ALMOST A BRIDE is free

 US

 UK

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Here's my sad news. MY KINDLE DIED! I truly wore it out. Should I spring for a Kindle Fire?
> 
> Dana


So sad! You have my deepest sympathy.

My K1 is still ticking along, although I have to plug it in when I'm downloading so I don't drain the battery all the way down. And I have to reset it once in a while. But other than that, it's good as new. )

I hear the Fire is not great for reading. I didn't get one because I couldn't imagine what I would use it for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> I've been absent soooo long (with the overwhelmedness we all know) that I'm not asking anyone to spread the word, but wanted to let folks here know so they can download if they're interested...
> 
> ALMOST A BRIDE is free
> 
> US
> 
> UK
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Absence makes the heart grow fonder, right? Give me a tweetable line and I'll send it out for you. Better yet, join us in the Sample Sunday thread to spread the word.


----------



## worktolive

Dana Taylor said:


> Here's my sad news. MY KINDLE DIED! I truly wore it out. Should I spring for a Kindle Fire?
> 
> Dana


If my K2 ever gives up the ghost (hopefully not soon) I've got my eye on the Kindle Touch. If you are planning primarily on reading, you should get a regular Kindle rather than the Fire. For one thing, it's wireless only. No 3G. Also, it's not an eInk screen and the battery life is nothing like what we are used to with our Kindles. I think it's more of an all-around device to watch videos, listen to music, etc. and occasionally read with.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Liz—Hi! Just followed you on twitter. I'm @RuthHarrisBooks

Dana—Thanks for the tweets & looking forward to the ZURI promo!  Sorry, can't answer about replacing your dear, departed Kindle. I read on my iPad & love it!

Some promo from me re my new novel ZURI—
ZURI, set in an animal orphanage in Africa, is romance in its broadest sense, meaning love of nature, love of animals, and, of course, human love between the Director of the Orphanage, Renny Kudrow, and the new vet, Starlite Higgins. Their relationship gets off to a rocky start when Starlite almost causes Zuri's rescue to fail. Zuri, a beautiful baby rhino whose mother has been killed by poachers for her horn, is the lovable heroine of the story.

Based on tons of research, ZURI—which means "beautiful" in Swahili—is meant for adult and YA readers. It's also perfect to read to a younger child or grandchild. No sex and no cursing but lots of romance.


----------



## 28612

> Absence makes the heart grow fonder, right? Give me a tweetable line and I'll send it out for you. Better yet, join us in the Sample Sunday thread to spread the word.


Gertie, you as so generous! I know I can't even hope to keep up with SS for the next couple weeks, but maybe after that I can return.

If you're willing to Tweet, I was ~greatly~ appreciate it:

"Powerful, emotional, don't-miss treat!" ALMOST A BRIDE @PatriciaMcLinn #FREE on #Kindle now! ow.ly/axpW3 #romance #amreading


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Gertie, you as so generous! I know I can't even hope to keep up with SS for the next couple weeks, but maybe after that I can return.
> 
> If you're willing to Tweet, I was ~greatly~ appreciate it:
> 
> "Powerful, emotional, don't-miss treat!" ALMOST A BRIDE @PatriciaMcLinn #FREE on #Kindle now! ow.ly/axpW3 #romance #amreading


Tweeted you and good luck.


----------



## Liz Davis

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> @Ruth--I just tweeted you on my two sites. I will catch up with you soon about promoting ZURI at Book Luvin' Babes. I am valiantly using a book called "Word Press Domination in Nine Days" and trying to make the leap to building a site that requires more technical knowledge than I possess. But, it's coming along.
> 
> @Liz--Welcome! I will jump over to twitter and follow you. I have two sites @supernaldana and @bookluvinbabes There isn't much protocol around here except to be polite and kind. I'm happy to say that in two years and over 100,000 views, we've never had any cat fights. There are "regulars" and there are "dropbys." You'll find you will gravitate to certain people and maybe strike up some support relationships beyond here. I have a bunch of pals I've never spoken to! I truly enjoy supporting other authors, especially people I think are overlooked talents. Book Luvin' Babes currently at www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com is my newest project. I see it as a place that will showcase good authors to women in the 35-70 range. The first wave of ebook celebs came from the YA group because the youngsters embraced the technology first. But, all age brackets are getting on board and I am aiming BLB at being a place where that target market can go and find authors that will appeal to them across various genres.
> 
> I got off subject. But, just hang around here and see if you make come connections. Read a few of the books that appeal to you. Write a few reviews for the authors you like. Promote your stuff liberally. We won't get annoyed one bit. The more we see your book covers, the more we might remember to check it out. And you see there ALOT of people who read this thread.
> 
> Here's my sad news. MY KINDLE DIED! I truly wore it out. Should I spring for a Kindle Fire?
> 
> Dana


Thanks for the great info, Dana. I followed you on twitter (both names) and dropped by your blog. I love it. Chocolate Aftertaste is a new release (April) and it would be so kind if you could tweet it. I'll write up a tweet tomorrow as I'm really have a bad cold and should be in bed right now.

I look forward to making connections here.

Margaret, I followed you back. thank you.
Ruth I also followed you. Thanks.

I do interviews on my blog so if anyone would like me to interview them or to write a guest post, I'd be happy to feature you.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. You're all so kind.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good Sunday afternoon--

@Liz--I think I got you on twitter. Have you got a FB page?

If you guys haven't "liked" the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page here is the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

You can post promotional stuff there. If you have a book going free send me an email at [email protected]  I will hopefully get it up on the page in a timely way. I'm not a slave to the Internet, but I should be mostly home for the next six weeks. I did get a free lance writing job, so I can spin articles from home and be more active with my book biz.

Once I get the new Book Luvin' Babes website up and running, I will be putting together some contests. These seem to be the fastest way to snag some new readers to the site.

So onward and upward!

Dana Taylor


----------



## marielamba

Hi fellow Indie romance writers!

I wonder if you could help me out. My paranormal romance DRAWN is up for BOOK OF THE MONTH at Long and Short Reviews, and I really could use your votes, and the voting ends today!!! (The polling is only this weekend, and I've been away, so haven't been online!)

If you could please click on this link and vote for DRAWN, it would mean a ton to me. Here's the link:

http://aurorareviews.blogspot.com/2012/05/april-book-of-month-poll.html

THANK YOU! <3

Marie


----------



## Dana Taylor

Patricia McLinn said:


> I've been absent soooo long (with the overwhelmedness we all know) that I'm not asking anyone to spread the word, but wanted to let folks here know so they can download if they're interested...
> 
> ALMOST A BRIDE is free
> 
> US


Patricia--
I posted this on the Book Luvin' Babes Face book page. Saw you at #14 in Free store. Way to go!
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

marielamba said:


> Hi fellow Indie romance writers!
> 
> I wonder if you could help me out. My paranormal romance DRAWN is up for BOOK OF THE MONTH at Long and Short Reviews, and I really could use your votes, and the voting ends today!!! (The polling is only this weekend, and I've been away, so haven't been online!)
> 
> If you could please click on this link and vote for DRAWN, it would mean a ton to me. Here's the link:
> 
> http://aurorareviews.blogspot.com/2012/05/april-book-of-month-poll.html
> 
> THANK YOU! <3
> 
> Marie


Voted! DT


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marielamba said:


> Hi fellow Indie romance writers!
> 
> I wonder if you could help me out. My paranormal romance DRAWN is up for BOOK OF THE MONTH at Long and Short Reviews, and I really could use your votes, and the voting ends today!!! (The polling is only this weekend, and I've been away, so haven't been online!)
> 
> If you could please click on this link and vote for DRAWN, it would mean a ton to me. Here's the link:
> 
> http://aurorareviews.blogspot.com/2012/05/april-book-of-month-poll.html
> 
> THANK YOU! <3
> 
> Marie


Voted. You're a bit ahead. Good luck.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Marie—voted! You're ahead 59 - 41!  Ruth


----------



## marielamba

Thanks SO much, everyone!  It's a nail-biter


----------



## InkwellHQ

Hello everyone! I'm a new Indie author with only one book (feel like the new girl in school!), contemporary romance, described as 'sexy sassy superb' and with lots of (well 7) 5* reviews (must be doing something right!). Just wanted to say a massive thanks to UK readers who have put it in the top 10 in Contemporary Romance at .co.uk! Huge thanks too, to US readers, it's climbing the charts! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FER9M6  
I run the Irish writing website www.writing.ie, so if anyone has Irish links and wants to promote their book, get in touch!


----------



## 28612

Thanks so much for the Tweet and the good wishes, Gertie!

Voted for Marie -- well ahead!


----------



## marielamba

Thanks for voting, Patricia!  We're at 60 - 40 now


----------



## Liz Davis

Dana Taylor said:


> Good Sunday afternoon--
> 
> @Liz--I think I got you on twitter. Have you got a FB page?
> 
> If you guys haven't "liked" the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page here is the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


Hi Dana, thank you so much. I just followed you on FB. here are mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Liz-Grace-Davis/333441076698284
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000187438794


----------



## Liz Davis

marielamba said:


> Hi fellow Indie romance writers!
> 
> I wonder if you could help me out. My paranormal romance DRAWN is up for BOOK OF THE MONTH at Long and Short Reviews, and I really could use your votes, and the voting ends today!!! (The polling is only this weekend, and I've been away, so haven't been online!)
> 
> If you could please click on this link and vote for DRAWN, it would mean a ton to me. Here's the link:
> 
> http://aurorareviews.blogspot.com/2012/05/april-book-of-month-poll.html
> 
> THANK YOU! <3
> 
> Marie


Marie, sorry I went there too late. Looks like you won. Congrats.


----------



## Liz Davis

Patricia McLinn said:


> I've been absent soooo long (with the overwhelmedness we all know) that I'm not asking anyone to spread the word, but wanted to let folks here know so they can download if they're interested...
> 
> ALMOST A BRIDE is free
> 
> US
> 
> UK
> 
> Hope you enjoy!


Patricia, I shared on twitter and FB.


----------



## Liz Davis

InkwellHQ said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a new Indie author with only one book (feel like the new girl in school!), contemporary romance, described as 'sexy sassy superb' and with lots of (well 7) 5* reviews (must be doing something right!). Just wanted to say a massive thanks to UK readers who have put it in the top 10 in Contemporary Romance at .co.uk! Huge thanks too, to US readers, it's climbing the charts!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FER9M6
> I run the Irish writing website www.writing.ie, so if anyone has Irish links and wants to promote their book, get in touch!


Vanessa, I looove the cover of your novel. You should put it into your KB signature so everyone can see it.


----------



## 48209

WOW! I've been MIA here and people are winning contests and getting great reviews and posting awesome interviews. It's been great catching up!

Big congrats all around


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Dang, I'm so busy! I forgot to hop over here to say that Ain't Love Grand? is FREE today. This is the LAST day it will be free because I am taking it out of the Prime Select Program. Book sales outside of Amazon are picking up and there doesn't seem to be much of an advantage at the moment to being exclusively with Amazon. The game keeps changing!


Here's a tweet

RT The Healer & the Lawyer--"Ain't Love Grand" by Dana Taylor is FREE at Amazon today only! http://amzn.to/yCA2Kq


----------



## Chicki

This is a real eye-opener! Take a look at these numbers ...

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2012/05/harlequin-fail.html

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> This is a real eye-opener! Take a look at these numbers ...
> 
> http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2012/05/harlequin-fail.html
> 
> Chicki Brown


Thanks for posting that, Chicki. Harlequin appears to be even worse than the NY Big 6.

Dana, tweeted for you.


----------



## 28612

Liz Davis said:


> Patricia, I shared on twitter and FB.


Thank you so much, Liz! I appreciate the support here so much.


----------



## 28612

Dana Taylor said:


> Patricia--
> I posted this on the Book Luvin' Babes Face book page. Saw you at #14 in Free store. Way to go!
> Dana


Thank you, Dana! That's so kind of you. Does this mean I can't be quite so jealous about your Hawaii visit? <wg>


----------



## 28612

Chicki said:


> This is a real eye-opener! Take a look at these numbers ...
> 
> http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2012/05/harlequin-fail.html
> 
> Chicki Brown


Thanks for posting that, Chicki ... and great kudos to Ann Voss Peterson for writing it.

BTW, her current FREE release is called PUSHED TOO FAR <wg>

And you can support her by downloading.


----------



## 48209

Thanks for the link. My friends who write at Harlequin seem so divided. They either feel like it's "home" or that they can't escape. It's been intersting seeing that put out there and hearing their private reactions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Thanks for posting that, Chicki ... and great kudos to Ann Voss Peterson for writing it.
> 
> BTW, her current FREE release is called PUSHED TOO FAR <wg>
> 
> And you can support her by downloading.


Picked it up and tweeted it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Hope Welsh

Hello 

I always forget to pop my head in here at Kindle Boards to talk with readers and other writers.

I have three books up right now, with two more coming out very soon--a YA and a romance.

LINKED is a paranormal/fantasy romance--currently in two Amazon Top 100 Lists--have been in the ranking for over a month, which excites me.

Lana and Cole must solve an ancient prophecy in time to save their lives. Both must learn t accept the paranormal talents of the other--and accept as true things not to be believed.

THE STORM WITHIN & TABLE FOR TWO is an anthology with two romantic suspense stories--STORM being the longer of the two. Table for Two is going to be continued with a novella this year. It's hit the Top 100 in category a few times--usually in the UK.

Kari has been framed for murder and is on the run. When her car breaks down in a blizzard, will Cole be her salvation or will he lead the killer right to her?

FORBIDDEN & ONCE BITTEN are a bit longer and both stories are connecting in that they are on the same 'world' and the characters cross over.  One central character, Carina, has her own book coming out. WARNING: This one is quite steamy.  

Forbidden and Once Bitten are published with a small press, so I have no control over pricing.

Links are below for my three books. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> This is a real eye-opener! Take a look at these numbers ...
> 
> http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2012/05/harlequin-fail.html
> 
> Chicki Brown


The RWA makes Harlequin feel like the big prize, but I never could write inside their tight boxes. I'm grateful we now have the creative freedom in the digital age. And maybe we'll make some money, also.

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone!

@Hope--welcome!

My news--I got a 2 star review on "Ain't Love Grand?" from someone who has *NOT read the book*! It has started some interesting comments. I call it *"No sex please, we're Christians"*--check it out http://www.amazon.com/review/R1CL5JDHY8EKGG/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1CL5JDHY8EKGG

Also *JAGUAR JACK* is FREE May 10 & 11 

Here's a tweet:

*RT Romance, fantasy & adventure in JAGUAR JACK by Dana Taylor. FREE at Amazon May 10 & 11 http://amzn.to/y05Wpl #free*

Have great day!
Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> The RWA makes Harlequin feel like the big prize, but I never could write inside their tight boxes. I'm grateful we now have the creative freedom in the digital age. And maybe we'll make some money, also.
> 
> Dana


So true, Dana. The make authors jump through all kinds of hoops to "quality" to write for them, and this is what they get? Pitiful ...

*Chicki*


----------



## otterific

Hey everyone,
Yellowstone Heart Song is on sale this weekend for $0.99

Here's a tweet line
In the land of Fire and Ice, a love is born to transcend the test of time http://tinyurl.com/7ggc7sg #romance #ebook #kindle #cheapebook

Happy Mother's Day weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> @Hope--welcome!
> 
> My news--I got a 2 star review on "Ain't Love Grand?" from someone who has *NOT read the book*! It has started some interesting comments. I call it *"No sex please, we're Christians"*--check it out http://www.amazon.com/review/R1CL5JDHY8EKGG/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R1CL5JDHY8EKGG


Oh, for heaven's sake. What a hypocrite. If she'd said she didn't download the book because of the "sin" involved, that would be one thing. But she did download it and plans on reading it.



> Also *JAGUAR JACK* is FREE May 10 & 11
> 
> Here's a tweet:
> 
> *RT Romance, fantasy & adventure in JAGUAR JACK by Dana Taylor. FREE at Amazon May 10 & 11 http://amzn.to/y05Wpl #free*
> 
> Have great day!
> Dana


Tweeted it, Dana. Anyone who hasn't downloaded this book should. I haven't finished reading it yet because I only get to read when I'm waiting in line to pick up my GD, but I'm really enjoying it.



otterific said:


> Hey everyone,
> Yellowstone Heart Song is on sale this weekend for $0.99
> 
> Here's a tweet line
> In the land of Fire and Ice, a love is born to transcend the test of time http://tinyurl.com/7ggc7sg #romance #ebook #kindle #cheapebook
> 
> Happy Mother's Day weekend!


Please add your twitter handle so I can tweet you.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning--TGIF?

As we go into the Mother's Day weekend, there will be a lot of new e-readers going out as presents. *Who has some Mother's Day Tweets*?

@Hope Walsh--Thanks for commenting on that screwy *non-review * post for ALG at Amazon. It's garnered quite a lively discussion on Facebook and Amazon.

I'll come back here after I get my real world work done and look for tweets to post! Gertie has started a great cross promotion here. Also, remember to "like" your fellow authors!

See ya--

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

For fans of Regency era historical romance, add SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT to your list--and the swashbuckling sequel MY RUNAWAY HEART. Two best friends vow never to marry until they meet the men of their dreams, and do they ever! 

Miriam Minger

P.S. Hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day weekend!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Happy Mother's Day to all the loving lovely mothers here! I miss my own beautiful Mom and think of her every day.

Special for Mom: 5 books!1798 pages! Romantic women's fiction in a box set. Books originally published by Simon & Schuster, Random House, St. Martin's Press (The beautiful cover won't fit into my signature!) http://amzn.to/JN5LuN


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Mother's Day!

I've received some nice cards and rumor has it I will be getting a NEW KINDLE! Yea, I can start reading your books again! Here's my pitch for Mother's Day










Also, the new Book Luvin' Babes  site is coming along. Here's a sneak peek at the "Dana's Page" I just finished:

http://www.bookluvinbabes.com/danas-page

Have a wonderful weekend!
Dana


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Congrats on your new kindle...jealous! I still read on my ipod touch when not holding a "real" book and am holding out for an ipad. Do you hear that, my twin children?

Happy Mother's Day to all.

Harriet



Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> I've received some nice cards and rumor has it I will be getting a NEW KINDLE! Yea, I can start reading your books again! Here's my pitch for Mother's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the new Book Luvin' Babes  site is coming along. Here's a sneak peek at the "Dana's Page" I just finished:
> 
> http://www.bookluvinbabes.com/danas-page
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> Dana


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Stopping by to say "Happy Mother's Day" to all the moms in here. I hope you all get a day of relaxation with your loved ones.

Joyce


----------



## Ruth Harris

Thanks to Dana, my sentiments exactly! BLB looks terrific...looking forward!

And to Harriet & Joyce, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## Alisha

Happy Mom's and Mum's Day to all the mommies out there! 3 FREE BOOKS in honor of this special day!! Enjoy your children, kick back and relax! You deserve it!!!

http://alishapaige.blogspot.com


----------



## otterific

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## CJArcher

I hope all the moms/mums had a nice mother's day! And congrats to everyone with new releases on this thread! Awesome.


----------



## 48209

Hi Everyone!

This week I'm part of the ChickLit Blog Hop. There are 34 authors giving away ebooks and a big prize of a $150 Sephora GC.

I'd love to have you visit. Connected blog links and rules at the bottom of my post.

Also, if you get a chance, and RT would be lovely.

RT @CaitieQuinn: ChickLit Blog Hop! Check out *Manolos to Mary Janes* -- We're giving away 34 ebooks & $150 Sephora GC http://tinyurl.com/8xf2eye

Thanks everyone! I hope you join in and get some new great reads along the way!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitie Quinn said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> This week I'm part of the ChickLit Blog Hop. There are 34 authors giving away ebooks and a big prize of a $150 Sephora GC.
> 
> I'd love to have you visit. Connected blog links and rules at the bottom of my post.
> 
> Also, if you get a chance, and RT would be lovely.
> 
> RT @CaitieQuinn: ChickLit Blog Hop! Check out *Manolos to Mary Janes* -- We're giving away 34 ebooks & $150 Sephora GC http://tinyurl.com/8xf2eye
> 
> Thanks everyone! I hope you join in and get some new great reads along the way!


Tweeted your event. Good luck.


----------



## 48209

THANKS! This is my first time ever doing anything like this. Here's hoping I don't look silly (see how high I'm aiming *grin*)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Now a full-length novel.

The Professor and The Bootlegger

1927 - Howard Jenkins is a history professor, immersed in the medieval world, in love with the past. His younger brother, Reginald, is a ne'er do well who plays at being a student to please their parents. When Reginald's gambling debts involve Howard in a bootlegging operation, Howard is blasted out of his secure academic world. Howard's only question now is, what would King Richard do?

The only good thing to come out of this dreadful situation is Madge Rhodes, a lovely, young widow who Howard has decided to court. However, Madge's cousin, Maisie, a flirty little jazz baby, has ideas of her own about Howard.



I'd appreciate some tweets.

RT Bootleg booze, gambling, loose women. Howard shudders at the thought. http://amzn.to/pb1-az @margaretannlake #romance #prohibition


----------



## Alisha

Hope everyone had a beautiful Mother's Day!

DEADLY R&R is FREE TODAY AND TOMORROW! 
Currently #129 of all free Kindle Books and #4 in Romantic Suspense! 5 Stars!!!

Shay Reynolds was raised solely by her father and abandoned by her mother at an early age. Old enough now to take the reins of her father's business, R&R Advertisting in Palm Springs, Florida, she's about as happy and as successful as a modern woman can get without a mother. Engaged to handsome Chase McMillan, an anchor on the popular national morning television show in New York City with her ads regularly nominated for the prestigious Clio Awards, she's a woman accustomed to life handing her roses. Her good fortune takes a nose dive when her fiance dies mysteriously. Falling into a deep depression, Shay confides in her chauffeur, Tommy Smith and agrees to hire his father's private eye service to investigate. Afraid to be alone, Shay shares her thoughts and broken dreams with Tommy. A serial killer is on the loose. Bad timing for Tommy who has always had it bad for his boss. Hot on the trail of a sicko who enjoys the shock factor of cryptic messages and creepy packages sent to the object of his affection, Tommy fights to shield the only woman who has never treated him like a hired hand.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KKF1MW


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alisha, give me a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle and I'll send it out for you.


----------



## 48209

Congrats Alisha! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #190 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary 
That's great!


----------



## Anne James

Hey! I'm new to this thread but would love it if some of you could take a look at my book! It's my first, so I'm learning how to get the word out!

Here's a little blurb about my book:

Mia Harrington's life as a wealthy socialite is changed forever when a duo of deadly vampires attack her home in the middle of the night. Lucas Bradshaw, the handsome and powerful leader of a vampire clan, rescues Mia from the evil clutches of her attackers and vows that nothing will ever hurt this woman again. As Mia is exposed to the vampire world that she never knew existed, can Lucas really keep her safe? Especially when his clan is being threatened by the same vampires that attacked Mia?

As Mia recovers from that violent night, the attraction to the mysterious vampire leader grows. Will Mia be able to handle the intense attraction she shares with Lucas? Will he share more with her than he ever has shared with anyone before?

Warning: This book is intended for adult audiences only. It contains adult themes of sensual and erotic intimacy.

The title should be linked to my signature, but if not - here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Mia-The-Bradshaw-Clan-ebook/dp/B007OPIK06/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337115421&sr=1-1


----------



## Miriam Minger

My romantic suspense RIPPED APART is *FREE* on May 17-18! Here's a tweet to share if you're into Twitter:

"A Real Page Turner!" of a romantic suspense RIPPED APART by @miriamminger is *FREE* http://amzn.to/HoRJvc #hotdeal #suspense #kindle #RT

Thanks much!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I have a question that I hope someone can answer.

My e-version of my novel is priced at $1.99 and since I don't want to make it "free" until the sequel is finished -- and who knows when that will be since I only have 28,000 words done -- I've written a short story prequel that I plan to offer at no cost. I'll include the first chapter of the novel as a teaser at the end of the story and then I'd like a 'buy" link similar to what Amazon places at the end of a "look inside" sample. Does anyone know how to do this? Smashwords formattng is too complicated so I'm only doing this on Amazon. I would appreciate any advice since I need to do something to boost sales which are sluggish despite 21 very positive reviews (including from USAToday's romance blog).

Thanks!

Harriet Schultz


----------



## DiMyDarling

I've been lurking this thread for awhile and have gotten some great reads out of it... I'm especially looking forward to Royal Rebel, which I'm downloading right now (finally)  Anyway! I've just released my debut novel and would love it if you guys would check it out! Purchase links are in my signature, but you can also read the first chapter free here.










*"Good morning, thanks for the amazing night! By the way, I'm kind of a big deal, and I'll be very irritated if I read about it while skimming tabloids in the checkout line."*

Norah Castle's life as a triple-platinum recording artist and celebrity is complicated enough, even before her mother's death forces her return to the small town she once abandoned, swearing never to return. She thinks dispensing with her stage name in the interest of privacy might make things less complicated, but that's before she meets a gorgeous man in a bar and decides to bring him home. What could be simpler than a sexy- very sexy- one-night stand? Plenty of things, as it turns out. Apparently the bold stranger who did such dirty, dirty things to her in the dark is sweet and shy once the sun comes up. Even worse, that sweetness makes her feel something when she'd prefer to never feel anything at all. As she struggles to accept her new emotions and reconcile the small town girl she once was with the star she's become, the lines begin to blur, and suddenly complicated doesn't begin to do justice to the mess she's made&#8230;

XO Di


----------



## Aris Whittier

Just wanted to let everyone know that SECRETS is FREE today. This is my first time going free so my fingers are crossed. Any Shout Outs would be greatly appreciated 

[









Here's a Tweet&#8230; @ariswhittier

*"Hauntingly good!" Romantic suspense SECRETS by Aris Whittier is *FREE* today @ Amazon http://tinyurl.com/cx5tkkw #free #suspense #kindle #RT*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted Miriam and Aris.

Here's my freebie tweet.

#FREE "very easy to read and well written. sweet love story." http://amzn.to/ht-az #historicalromance #romance #kindle #fb

Thanks.



When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down.

Turned out of her job at the church, Lena is offered employment and a home with a wealthy family. When the son of the house pursues her, she is drawn into the seductive world of wealth and power. Can she survive the secrets of that world, or will fear drive her back to her church where she can no longer be sure of her welcome?


----------



## Alisha

New Multi-Cultural Gothic Ghost Romance for .99!

*Voodoo Moon Blurb*

When London rock star, Tammie Palmer inherits the historic plantation, Rose 
Hall in Montego Bay, Jamaica, she decides to make it her new recording studio, 
moving her band, Witch Storm, to the haunted mansion. Tales of her ancestor, 
Annie Palmer have been floating around Jamaica for nearly two centuries. 
Horrifying acts of slave torture, black magick, Haitian voodoo and murder are 
part of the legend of the White Witch of Rose Hall.

Ancient spells conjure a powerful houngan from the 1800's. A voodoo priest who 
performed black magick to shift into a wolf in order to save his wife, Daisy from the White Witch. Now he's alive again, hell-bent on revenge against the witch's ancestor. But how can the shifter voodoo-king punish a woman whose scent reminds him of his former love? Can he confront his past and survive in this new world as a beast, without falling in love with his enemy?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00846FX86


----------



## Aris Whittier

Tweeted you both Miriam and Gertie....

Thanks Gertie


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Hi everyone. Hope you're all having a nice day. Please check out my latest release. Thanks.

DROP OUT
The room was sparse and dimly lit with flickering strawberry-scented candles. Power was out. It had been nearly a decade since Nathan had stood inside someone's home; since that tragic day when he lost everything that ever mattered to him. Outside, a hurricane sounded like it was beating palm trees against the earth. Nathan didn't know the woman who'd rescued him from the throes of the deadly storm, but he would soon enough. Her name is Miriam and she is about to change everything he ever thought about the meaning of life and what lies beyond. Nathan will discover that the strength of love can piece his shattered world back together and heal wounds that cut deep into his soul. But he never figured the perils he and Miriam were about to face by knowing the most horrible knowledge that one can know.

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Ruth Harris

Extended: My million-copy NYT bestseller MODERN WOMEN will also be FREE tomorrow, May 19, 1012.


----------



## nickyp

In the mood for a little history with your romance? Please check out my latest release. For fans of Maggi Andersen, MJ Putney, Emma Stone.

A NOTE OF SCANDAL

*What's the harm in a little white lie?
*
Especially when it could carry so much good-a new life for a wounded soldier, catharsis after long years of war, and an opportunity for lady composer Olivia Delancey to finally hear her music played in public.

Newspaper publisher Will Marsh refuses to compound the sins of his father's generation by taking money to print propaganda. But with the end of the wars in France and America, he needs something new to drive Londoners to grab his paper first. Why not publish the score of the "Tune That Took Waterloo," by a wounded vet, no less?

As Olivia struggles to keep her secrets from this unsuitably alluring publisher, and Will fights to find the truth without losing his hold on this bright-eyed angel who has descended into his life, both discover another sort of truth.

*Being the talk of London can be bad-or very, very good.
*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083WA1G0
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0083WA1G0


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

It's been a few days since I was here. Glad to see so much action!

@Aris & Gertie & Miriam-- I tweeted for you. I will post as FREEBIE ALERTS at Book Luvin' Babes facebook page when I leave here.

@Ruth I am reading ZURI and I tweeted about it today. Looking forward to doing a feature on it. I will tweet and post your FREEBIE tomorrow.

@Diana--glad you came out of "lurkdom". Hope you enjoy "Royal Rebel". It's quite "campy" and people seem to either love it or hate it. It's currently my best seller. Changing the cover seemed to make all the difference!

I have a freebie going today. It's not a romance, but those of you with spiritual curiosity might find it interesting. Here's a tweet:

* RT#FREE today only at Amazon EVER-FLOWING STREAMS: BEYOND BIBLE BELT THINKING by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/HSovEs*



Love you muchly!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Dana. Tweeted you back.

_Listen to Your Heart_ is currently

#48 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Tweeted you both Miriam and Gertie....
> 
> Thanks Gertie


Thanks, Aris.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the tweets, Margaret and Aris.  Margaret, I missed your tweet and your book is no longer free, but I liked and tagged it.  Aris, tweeted yours.  Good luck!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ruth Harris

Going, going, gone at midnight! My million-copy NYT bestseller MODERN WOMEN is FREE now. But not for long...ends tonight at midnight.

"RUTH HARRIS HAS WRITTEN A SUPERB 'RAGS TO RICHES' STORY....Harris knows how to create characters that are alive and familiar. These three women, Lincky, Jane and Elly, are like old friends, women we've all known. Their experiences, hopes and fears are universal, and yet like most modern women they too wonder if they will find the right man and or how to get rid of the wrong one. Each in their own way finds success and a successful relationship. You'll love MODERN WOMEN."--West Coast Review of Books

"ENTERTAINING. RUTH HARRIS' BREEZY PROSE STYLE, PEPPERY DIALOGUE AND IRREVERENT OBSERVATIONS ON THE NATURES OF MEN AND WOMEN MAKE MODERN WOMEN FUN TO READ."--Dallas News


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Congrats to Ruth Harris--I just spied your freebie is at #76 in the Free store at this moment. I'm going to head over and tweet it and post it on the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page.

FYI everyone--It's really helpful if you have these specials going on to do the tweetable line or create a shortened link for your book.

Hope you're having a great weekend!
Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Thank you, Dana! FREE ends at midnight, but right now you can DL a free copy of MODERN WOMEN here: http://amzn.to/K18Dls.

Downloads totally welcome!

"RUTH HARRIS HAS WRITTEN A SUPERB 'RAGS TO RICHES' STORY....Harris knows how to create characters that are alive and familiar. These three women, Lincky, Jane and Elly, are like old friends, women we've all known. Their experiences, hopes and fears are universal, and yet like most modern women they too wonder if they will find the right man and or how to get rid of the wrong one. Each in their own way finds success and a successful relationship. You'll love MODERN WOMEN."--West Coast Review of Books

"ENTERTAINING. RUTH HARRIS' BREEZY PROSE STYLE, PEPPERY DIALOGUE AND IRREVERENT OBSERVATIONS ON THE NATURES OF MEN AND WOMEN MAKE MODERN WOMEN FUN TO READ."--Dallas News


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks for the tweets, Margaret and Aris. Margaret, I missed your tweet and your book is no longer free, but I liked and tagged it. Aris, tweeted yours. Good luck!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thanks, Miriam. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I woke up this morning with the inspiration to feature MAUREEN MILLER at Book Luvin' Babes. So I did!

Hop over to www.bookluvinbabes.com and check it out!

Have a great Sunday--

Dana


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I woke up this morning with the inspiration to feature MAUREEN MILLER at Book Luvin' Babes. So I did!
> 
> Hop over to www.bookluvinbabes.com and check it out!
> 
> Have a great Sunday--
> 
> Dana


I love when Dana wakes up with inspiration! Usually it means another great book of hers is about to be produced...but today it was about me!! 

Hugs to you, Miss Dana!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I woke up this morning with the inspiration to feature MAUREEN MILLER at Book Luvin' Babes. So I did!
> 
> Hop over to www.bookluvinbabes.com and check it out!
> 
> Have a great Sunday--
> 
> Dana


Tweeted it!


----------



## 48209

Oh Ruth, I missed free. Guess I'll just have to buy it now! 

Everyone, I entered It's in His Kiss in a cover contest. The winner gets ad space, but to be honest, I was just doing it for the fun of it (I didn't know the winner even got anything!)

I'd love to get your vote, but if you see one you like more, don't feel obligated. Below is a retweetable and the link!

Thanks!
~Caitie

RT @CaitieQuinn: I need some love! Please go vote for my IT'S IN HIS KISS cover... Um, if you don't hate it that is  http://bit.ly/xFT7va


----------



## Ruth Harris

Caitie, Tweeted you.

Send me your email via PM & I'll gift you.  Professional courtesy. ;-)

Ruth


----------



## 48209

Awww Ruth, you're too sweet! But you're also too late  I went and bought it already. Looking foward to diving in!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Next time, Caitie! JLMK what you'd like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitie Quinn said:


> Oh Ruth, I missed free. Guess I'll just have to buy it now!
> 
> Everyone, I entered It's in His Kiss in a cover contest. The winner gets ad space, but to be honest, I was just doing it for the fun of it (I didn't know the winner even got anything!)
> 
> I'd love to get your vote, but if you see one you like more, don't feel obligated. Below is a retweetable and the link!
> 
> Thanks!
> ~Caitie
> 
> RT @CaitieQuinn: I need some love! Please go vote for my IT'S IN HIS KISS cover... Um, if you don't hate it that is  http://bit.ly/xFT7va


Tweeted and voted. Cute cover.


----------



## JoselynVaughn

Hey, everyone!
New here. I love my Kindle Fire and to talk about books. 
I would like to share my new release, _The Warden's Lantern_.








Dark, creaking trees. Cracking thunder. A ghostly orb.

Barbara Milanowski couldn't have picked a worse night for her amateur paranormal investigation, but she couldn't let her longtime crush Elmer Derecho's skeptism go unchallenged. When Elmer runs her off the road with his motorcycle and scolds her for being out in the inclement weather, her happily ever after drops with the barometric pressure and the loss of her keys and glasses. While spending time alone with Elmer was one of her fantasies, the dream date didn't entail diving into the mud and untangling herself from a raspberry bush.

While trying to protect Barbara from the storm, Elmer's eyes are opened to all the things in his life that are missing. Elmer had gotten comfortable with his maps and pictures and chasing tornadoes after the fact. But Barbara reminds him of his forgotten zest for adventures, and ignites his interest in the Warden's Lantern and for Barbara
While sheltering in a dilapidated guard house, Barbara and Elmer are drawn out of the protection by the Warden's Lantern, the ghostly light Barbara had been trying to document. Elmer dismisses it as a trick of the electrical storm, but together they attempt to find the true source of the light. Will their shared talents solve the mystery and start a lasting relationship?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wardens-Lantern-ebook/dp/B0081X2TES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336697790&sr=8-1

Have a great day!
Joselyn
http://joselynvaughn.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--
Just dropping by to see what's up.
@Joselyn--welcome! Your book has lot of interesting elements!
@Caitlin-- I voted for you, girlfriend and I'll "tweet" for you.

I'm trying to decide which way to go next to build an audience at Book Luvin' Babes. I'm thinking either a Rafflecopter contest or a Blog Hop. What do you guys think?

Dana


----------



## 48209

Thanks everyone! I'd hoped to "place" for the ad space, but I'm running in 6th (and am #6... Coincidence? *grin*) I do love my cover tho and am glad it's giving a bit of a run for the money!


----------



## Aris Whittier

Caitie, Just voted and tweeted. I love your cover! Good luck.


----------



## 48209

Aris Whittier said:


> Caitie, Just voted and tweeted. I love your cover! Good luck.


Thank you - It was a onsale AND marked down pre-made with Razzle Dazzle. I doubt I'll have such good luck like that again!


----------



## Miriam Minger

"A marvelous tapestry of plots!" SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT by @miriamminger is *FREE*! A special thank you gift to my readers and friends!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

Hope everyone has a great weekend on tap! Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is FREE May 25 & 26. Here's a tweet!

*RT Comedy! Romance! Football! DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor is FREE May 25 & 26 http://amzn.to/vlD11Y*



Please spread the word!

Thanks--
Dana


----------



## otterific

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend on tap! Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is FREE May 25 & 26. Here's a tweet!
> 
> *RT Comedy! Romance! Football! DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor is FREE May 25 & 26 http://amzn.to/vlD11Y*
> 
> 
> 
> tweeted
> 
> Please spread the word!
> 
> Thanks--
> Dana


----------



## otterific

darn! I don't know why my responses keep going inside the quote! (yes, I am blonde)

I tweeted it for you, Dana! Let us know how the holiday weekend is for free downloads.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Thanks, Peggy! I meant to take MOON out of KDP and missed the deadline. We'll see how this goes.

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tweeted you, Dana, and Dl'd. Looking forward to reading.

Love love love the cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Thanks, Peggy! I meant to take MOON out of KDP and missed the deadline. We'll see how this goes.
> 
> Dana


Tweeted!

You can uncheck the renewal box any time. You don't have to wait for the deadline.


----------



## mamiller

Howdy! I wanted to check in with the Memorial Day festivities and offer up JUNGLE OF DECEIT for FREE! 

If you like romantic adventures you might try this one. The price is good. 

Thank you, and I hope you all had a wonderful weekend!

JUNGLE OF DECEIT is #FREE on #Amazon! "Deep in the jungle, who can you trust?" #Action #Adventure #Romance ow.ly/bc9JZ


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

_Siren Call _ is my sexy paranormal romance, that deals with troublesome, seductive mermaids. I based the novel on a little known theory that humans may have come from mermaids. And you know what? _Animal Planet _ is running its 2-hour documentary on this very subject today (5/2 and tomorrow. They are actually investigating the evidence of this "crazy" notion. Freaky!

Here is the sked to the show, _Mermaids: The Body Found_. http://animal.discovery.com/tv-schedules/special.html?paid=15.15536.136511.0.0

_SIREN CALL_

_A beautiful soul with a seductive power... _
When Serina James, a popular swimwear designer, discovers ruthless mermaids stealing the eligible men in her seaside town, she learns of her own ancient aquatic ties to the sirens. And it's no coincidence that the sudden carnal changes in her body coincide with the ocean tides. The sea awakens her desire, as does the hunky new man invading her life-the skeptical police detective, Alex Waters.

_A jaded cop destined to be the one... _
Detective Alex Waters considers Serina the prime suspect in her ex-boyfriend's disappearance. He should take her into custody, but he'd rather take her into his arms. He fights the passion she stirs deep inside him, keeping it on lockdown. Luckily, he has the moral firewall to resist such temptation. But a man can fight the siren's call for just so long.

http://www.amazon.com/Siren-Call-Kimberly-Llewellyn/dp/1463789432/ref=la_B001H6QYJC_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338246195&sr=1-6


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Howdy! I wanted to check in with the Memorial Day festivities and offer up JUNGLE OF DECEIT for FREE!
> 
> If you like romantic adventures you might try this one. The price is good.
> 
> Thank you, and I hope you all had a wonderful weekend!
> 
> JUNGLE OF DECEIT is #FREE on #Amazon! "Deep in the jungle, who can you trust?" #Action #Adventure #Romance ow.ly/bc9JZ


Tweeted you Maureen. Good luck.


----------



## mamiller

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you Maureen. Good luck.


Thank you, Margaret. I ate way too much today.


----------



## 48209

Catching up!

Kimberly - Your new cover is so cute


----------



## Dee Ernst

The Edible Bookshelf is featuring* Better Off Without Him * this week, including a give-away! Here's the link - http://www.theediblebookshelf.blogspot.com/

I'm so excited - I get a whole week! And Better Off just celebrated it's 35th 5 star review!


----------



## mamiller

You never know how long this stuff lasts, but JUNGLE OF DECEIT is currently #1 on the Amazon Movers & Shakers list!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Hi all,

I'm so excited that Maine's largest statewide Sunday newspaper featured my book prominently in this week's paper. I love the headline (only in the print edition): "Hot Scotch."

http://www.pressherald.com/life/audience/hot-scotch_2012-05-27.html


----------



## mamiller

Harriet Schultz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so excited that Maine's largest statewide Sunday newspaper featured my book prominently in this week's paper. I love the headline (only in the print edition): "Hot Scotch."
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/life/audience/hot-scotch_2012-05-27.html


Congratulations Harriet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> You never know how long this stuff lasts, but JUNGLE OF DECEIT is currently #1 on the Amazon Movers & Shakers list!


Wow, Maureen! Congratulations. Well deserved.



Harriet Schultz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm so excited that Maine's largest statewide Sunday newspaper featured my book prominently in this week's paper. I love the headline (only in the print edition): "Hot Scotch."
> 
> http://www.pressherald.com/life/audience/hot-scotch_2012-05-27.html


And more congratulations.


----------



## Jukebox Loser

Romance from a man's perspective! 


Excerpted from the first chapter of Jukebox Loser: an Owner's Manual for Idiot Desires:



Poor Tracy. She has been working on me for almost 45 minutes. Her arm must be getting tired. We are holed up in my bedroom, which has no windows and is pitch black. I could live in my little cave forever. My stereo is here, and Tracy is beautiful. But she is a virgin and intends to remain that way. I am not an asshole so I don't push her on that point. She can be a virgin for as long as she likes and allow a far better man than I to dig the deep hole to her heart. For now it is enough to be with her because she is stunning in a way that most women are not stunning. She fits inside herself like caramel filling in a candy bar, and if I were on the radio, I would write the worst love song you have ever heard. It cheapens love to write it in clichés or sing it in a song written in an open tuning. I am thinking all of these things as Tracy hammers down on me. 





It's all about art, love, and saving the world.


----------



## Anne Mitchell

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the opportunity to post. "A perfect holiday read" is the verdict from HAPPY HOUR's latest 5* review on Amazon UK.

Happy Hour

If you like light-hearted chick lit with a real emotional pull BUT you're not made of money: good news - it's only 99c.

Enjoy!

Anne


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I hope you all had a good Memorial Day weekend. I got a new computer--for free! I have generous friends!

@Harriet--great interview! You have impressive credentials!

@Dee--Congrats about your GREAT sales and terrific reviews. I saw your book in the top 100 contemp list and said "hooray!"

@Maureen--Movers and Shakers is a fun new thing to add to your bio, right? Which reminds me--why don't you have an author's page on Amazon?

Welcome Jukebox and Kimberly and anyone else I missed.

Let's see, my news. I just crunched the numbers and I gave away 14,000 books in May between the four I have in the Prime program. I should figure out an overall total for the year. Must be over 50,000. I wonder how many people actually read their free downloads. My sales have picked up also--but nowhere near the freebies. Still, it's better exposure than anything else I've come across.

I've added a "For Authors" page at Book Luvin' Babes. http://www.bookluvinbabes.com/authors I would love to have more content from you gals. Also, post stuff on the Facebook page and I will pick it up and put it in the stream.

Here's my new cover for JAGUAR JACK. Went a new direction:



Working tomorrow!
Dana


----------



## mamiller

Dana Taylor said:


> @Maureen--Movers and Shakers is a fun new thing to add to your bio, right? Which reminds me--why don't you have an author's page on Amazon?
> 
> Dana


You scared me.  I have an author's page on Amazon. It's just the "A" that people miss sometimes.  http://www.amazon.com/Maureen-A.-Miller/e/B002C1U2UI

Love the cover for JAGUAR JACK, Dana! And congratulations on the success of Book Luvin Babes!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free today



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

If you'd like to tweet:

#FREE When faced with an irresistible man, what does a lady PI do? Resists of course http://bit.ly/r1-az #romance #histrom #womansleuth

Thanks.


----------



## mamiller

Tweeted this, Miss Margaret. 

#FREE When faced with an irresistible man, what does a lady PI do? Resists of course http://bit.ly/r1-az #romance #histrom #womansleuth


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mamiller said:


> Tweeted this, Miss Margaret.
> 
> #FREE When faced with an irresistible man, what does a lady PI do? Resists of course http://bit.ly/r1-az #romance #histrom #womansleuth


Thanks, Ma'am!!


----------



## lorelei

I went free with Karen's Best Friend today. The early part of the day was very, very slow. Then, late in the day, ENT picked up my book and downloads increased. Originally I had scheduled only one free day, but I've just added another day, hoping the boost from ENT will carry over to a second day. If not, I'll have had a poor showing. Anyway, wish me luck. (Good luck to you, too, Margaret-Gertie, I saw on Kindle Nation Daily that your book went free at the exact same hour and minute as mine did. You're doing better than I am! )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> I went free with Karen's Best Friend today. The early part of the day was very, very slow. Then, late in the day, ENT picked up my book and downloads increased. Originally I had scheduled only one free day, but I've just added another day, hoping the boost from ENT will carry over to a second day. If not, I'll have had a poor showing. Anyway, wish me luck. (Good luck to you, too, Margaret-Gertie, I saw on Kindle Nation Daily that your book went free at the exact same hour and minute as mine did. You're doing better than I am! )


Thanks, I didn't know it was on KND. No wonder I'm doing so well.

If you give me a tweetable line, I'll send it out for you. Don't forget to shorten the URL and put in your twitter handle.


----------



## lorelei

Gertie,
Thanks for helping. Here's the line:

#FREE 6/1 Will Karen get a second chance at love? http://amzn.to/JG8BDo by Laura Jane Leigh #romance #contemporary


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Gertie,
> Thanks for helping. Here's the line:
> 
> #FREE 6/1 Will Karen get a second chance at love? http://amzn.to/JG8BDo by Laura Jane Leigh #romance #contemporary


Scheduled you for this afternoon. Good luck.


----------



## Liz Davis

CHOCOLATE AFTERTASTE is #FREE on June 2 & 3 #Romance http://amzn.to/KCo2sE

It would be so great if you could share. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Liz Davis said:


> CHOCOLATE AFTERTASTE is #FREE on June 2 & 3 #Romance http://amzn.to/KCo2sE
> 
> It would be so great if you could share. Thank you in advance.


Added your twitter handle and tweeted you, Liz. Good luck!

Reminder that if anyone wants me to tweet them to please add your twitter handle and a shortened url. Thanks.


----------



## Liz Davis

Thanks so much, Margaret. That's really kind of you.


----------



## lorelei

Thanks, Margaret, for the tweet. I had a great run. Glad to see you did, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Thanks, Margaret, for the tweet. I had a great run. Glad to see you did, too.


It was doing so well, I had to extend it for a day. If anyone didn't get a copy, here it is.


----------



## Melisse

Hi all, I'm new here.

I put a Kindle book for free through Memorial Day weekend and then was shocked to sell more books! In fact, I sold more books in 4 days than I have in the past year with small e-publishers. 

The book I started with, Her Cyborg Awakes is part of a series. I decided to go straight to Kindle with book 2. Yesterday I found an editor and book cover artist. Here we go! *Alien Blood * will come out July 6 and I'll run it for free for a few days.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Melisse_Aires said:


> Hi all, I'm new here.
> 
> I put a Kindle book for free through Memorial Day weekend and then was shocked to sell more books! In fact, I sold more books in 4 days than I have in the past year with small e-publishers.
> 
> The book I started with, Her Cyborg Awakes is part of a series. I decided to go straight to Kindle with book 2. Yesterday I found an editor and book cover artist. Here we go! *Alien Blood * will come out July 6 and I'll run it for free for a few days.


Melisse, welcome! Congrats on the sales! When Alien Blood comes out on the 6th post us a tweetable line and we can tweet about it.
Good luck!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I have an interview up at Limerence Magazine if anyone has time today. We're discussing my book, Tomorrow Blossoms, where the title and the idea originated. Stop by if you have a chance. Here is the link. http://bit.ly/M9IbHH

Joyce


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Sunday, everybody--

So nice to be here and not working!

@Maureen--ah Maureen A. Miller! Who knew? Obviously, not me. I'll remember now.

@Melisse--Welcome! Such a pretty name. Congrats on your good showings.

@Liz--I posted your freebie on the Book Luvin' Babes FB page. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

@Joyce--nice interview. You've been busy publishing! I like this latest cover very much and the story sounds very layered and interesting.

#Sample Sunday--for those of you unfamiliar with this, Gertie and friends do a great job of running #SS every week from the Writer's Cafe. I encourage you to join in. I am posting several of them throughout the day on Facebook as well as tweeting from my two accounts.

Here's my promotion for the day-- *Enjoy "The Fight Scene" from Ain't Love Grand? at Book Luvin' Babes www.bookluvinbabes.com* 

Have a lovely day!
Dana


----------



## Gio Pago

Hey Dana thanks for this opportunity to promote our newest release Man UP http://www.amazon.com/Man-Up-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B00883UOOI/ briefly let me share the blurb:

How does a man love his woman? Why does he love the way that he does? What makes a man do the things that he does; think the way that he is?

A man's tale of how living in the shadow of a deadbeat dad affected his relationships with women, self-esteem as a man and avoiding fatherhood. Have you ever wondered why some men treat women the way that they do? It's not always the mother's fault. Get a deeper understanding of how one man becomes a promiscuous, relationship fearing and emasculated man. Can the love of a good woman save him?

Jacob Ellis was a young man just growing up and living his life. He wasn't thinking or ready to become a father when he started dating Marla Townsend. Both of them were in college and in his mind they were only "casually" dating- not serious. So when she got pregnant and he had decided that he was moving on with someone else what happens to the son that he leaves behind?

Jayden Eric Townsend didn't think he had been missing anything. Ever since he could remember it had only been just the two of them- mom and him. Ever since he could remember he always had a roof over his head, food in his belly and the love of his parent. Then kindergarten happened to him and he was soon schooled that not everybody only lived with a mommy; but there were some kids who even had a daddy too.

"Mom what's a daddy and why don't I have one?"


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

What's going on?

@Gio--welcome "what's a daddy and why don't I have one?"--great line!

Here's the link to the* FOR AUTHORS* page at Book Luvin' Babes if any of you want to be highlighted over there: http://www.bookluvinbabes.com/authors

Dana


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Heart Song is FREE today (last time on my 90 day select run).

http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Heart-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339082929&sr=8-1

here's a tweet: #Free 6/7 #kindle #romance Yellowstone Heart Song fantastically original @ynpdreamer http://tinyurl.com/76zhqw4


----------



## Neil Ostroff

DROP OUT
The room was sparse and dimly lit with flickering strawberry-scented candles. Power was out. It had been nearly a decade since Nathan had stood inside someone's home; since that tragic day when he lost everything that ever mattered to him. Outside, a hurricane sounded like it was beating palm trees against the earth. Nathan didn't know the woman who'd rescued him from the throes of the deadly storm, but he would soon enough. Her name is Miriam and she is about to drastically change everything he ever thought about the meaning of life and what lies beyond. Nathan will discover that the strength of love can piece his shattered world back together and heal wounds that cut deep into his soul. But he never figured the perils he and Miriam were about to face by knowing the most horrible knowledge that one can know.

DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Yellowstone Heart Song is FREE today (last time on my 90 day select run).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Yellowstone-Heart-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B006SS09A4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339082929&sr=8-1
> 
> here's a tweet: #Free 6/7 #kindle #romance Yellowstone Heart Song fantastically original @ynpdreamer http://tinyurl.com/76zhqw4


Tweeted it for you. Good luck!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I just got the proof copy of my book So Wonderful as Want and I'm excited to see it and hold it. Now can someone tell me what I'm supposed to proof? It looks great to me, but I'm sure I'm missing something.

Joyce


----------



## Miriam Minger

So excited that TWIN PASSIONS has made it to the Top 10 of the Paid Historical Romance list at Amazon!

Very cool, also, that the model for my cover got in touch with me recently via Facebook to say hi and how excited she was to be on the book covers of TWIN PASSIONS and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE! Small world. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## mamiller

Hello all!

I am hosting a giveaway of ENDLESS NIGHT and talking about "The Ghost and Mrs. Maureen." 

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/2012/06/ghost-and-mrs-maureen.html


----------



## Alisha

Just a reminder that today is the final day of my Summer Sale! Last day to get all 8 books for .99 each!

www.alishapaige.com


----------



## JennaAnderson

I recently realized it's been almost A YEAR since I released Off Leash. Wow, time flies. I can't believe this thread has been going for almost two years?! Can that be right?

Hope you are all doing well. 
If you like, swing by my Facebook page and give it some love. 

http://www.facebook.com/JennaAnderson.Author

~ Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> I recently realized it's been almost A YEAR since I released Off Leash. Wow, time flies. I can't believe this thread has been going for almost two years?! Can that be right?
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> If you like, swing by my Facebook page and give it some love.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/JennaAnderson.Author
> 
> ~ Jenna


Hey, Jenna. Good to see you.


----------



## Tonya

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> What's going on?
> 
> @Gio--welcome "what's a daddy and why don't I have one?"--great line!
> 
> Here's the link to the* FOR AUTHORS* page at Book Luvin' Babes if any of you want to be highlighted over there: http://www.bookluvinbabes.com/authors
> 
> Dana


Love your site, Dana!


----------



## CJArcher

Miriam - how cool having the cover model contact you! And congrats on the ranking.

It feels like ages since I've popped into this thread. It's so good to see everyone's latest releases and activity. You're all so busy!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

It's Sample Sunday! What have you got to share?

@Neil--I gave you a shout-out at the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page. I've been meaning to read your book. So many books, so little time...

@Jenna--good to see you! Yes, two years. It's been quite the Indie adventure, right?

@Miriam--congrats!

FYI--If you guys have news or Freebies, you can post them on the timeline on the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page. I am more likely to pick them up there and re-post so it goes into the new feed. Followers are growing slowly, but surely. *http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172*

Today is my birthday (I'm not saying which one!) So, I've put JAGUAR JACK on special for 99 cents.


*You can read an EXCITING excerpt at Supernal Living--JAGUAR JACK* "Into the Storm" *http://wp.me/p1yTXR-9r*

Have a good one!
Dana


----------



## Pamela

Happy Birthday Dana!

I'm excited as my new Romance/Thriller just came out two days ago.








DEADLY MEMORIES

"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father will be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Today is my birthday (I'm not saying which one!) So, I've put JAGUAR JACK on special for 99 cents.
> 
> 
> *You can read an EXCITING excerpt at Supernal Living--JAGUAR JACK* "Into the Storm" *http://wp.me/p1yTXR-9r*
> 
> Have a good one!
> Dana


Jack's going to be a series, isn't it? I got that feeling from the ending.


----------



## Doug Lance

*Call for submissions of short, romance fiction*








I am launching a new romance fiction magazine. I've worked out all the kinks in my system by making a living with my current publication, eFiction. I want to multiply that success with eFiction Romance, and I want you to be apart of the fun!

I am looking for short romance fiction to include in our inaugural issue to be made available on Amazon in the Publication section, like (#1 Top Rated) eFiction currently is. You can also send in book reviews of romance stories (previously published OK), send me a book cover to include as an ad (check signature for link), or participate in the creation of the issue in many other ways. eFiction is put together in a collaborative and inclusive way where the line between readers, writers, and editors is blurred. Everyone gets to contribute. This creates a great sense of ownership in the readers, and it is fun for writers to be able to receive immediate feedback from their peers. The system I've engineered after two and a half years publishing eFiction works. I know that by working together we can create a great publication that will rival the great magazines of today. There isn't a mainstream romance magazine and that changes now with your help!

Size: 20k words max
Compensation: Royalty split among contributors on issue sales for one year after available. Afterwards, rights revert back to author. 
Deadline: 7/25/12
Audience: Who knows. I will leverage my current audience, so the launch will be strong. I have no idea where it could go though. It might be a bigger response than we can anticipate, since we have no competition. 
"Heat" level: Aim for about an R rating.

Send in a story.
Join the eFiction Romance site. 

Feel free to ask me anything about the magazine.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

@Doug--Your new venture sounds great--good exposure! Maybe I'll dust off a short story I've been sitting on.

@Pam--I gave "Deadly Memories" a shout-out on Book Luvin' Babes FB page *http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172*

@Gertie-- You're the second person in 2 days to ask about a sequel to JAGUAR JACK. It would be fun, but only if the book takes off. So far, I think my suckie book covers have been working against me.

Under the category of *"timing is everything*"--I uploaded my first kindle book in Dec. of '09--now called Royal Rebel It's a whimsical twist on the Robin Hood story and I don't spend much time anymore trying to sell it. It is currently my best seller. I watched "Snowwhite and the Huntsman" last weekend and saw two scenes that were directly out of the book. Now look at this--



















My tale of Princess Robin, the Royal Rebel is suddenly in style this summer!

Have a good one!

Dana


----------



## C_Routon

Wow, huge thread! I look forward to exploring the past month or so of it and checking you guys out. 

I have my first release coming by the end of July. I really wanted to hit my birthday on July 16, but that's the week that the great Laura Morrigan had available to do my cover  So I'm shooting for the end of the month.

I guess I really don't know what to do right now to promote or get any buzz going. I'm on Facebook and Twitter, I just started my blog. I do have an excerpt up on my blog and I'm tweeting that for #SampleSunday on Twitter. 

Right now the revised manuscript is being beta read and edited. Once I get the notes back from the readers and editor I'll be doing another revision. So right now I feel as if I'm in limbo on that project. I am working on another WIP as well as the blog / twitter / FB thing daily, so I have other stuff to work on but I feel like I should be doing something more for this project. 

Any other tips on a launch?


----------



## Pamela

@Pam--I gave "Deadly Memories" a shout-out on Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Thanks Dana, I went to Book Luvin Babes, "liked" it, and thanked you there on FB.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> @Gertie-- You're the second person in 2 days to ask about a sequel to JAGUAR JACK. It would be fun, but only if the book takes off. So far, I think my suckie book covers have been working against me.


Writing a sequel might help sales of the first one. 

How about this for a cover image?


----------



## davedigrazie

"See John Play" is a great "stocking stuffer" to round out your Father's Day gift package. And yes, it is currently the #2 Romantic Suspense in the Kindle Store - but don't tell Dad! He'll think he's reading an action adventure about a young golfer with his PGA tour card who might make his family very rich, if he can only get out of his own way.

Or, he just might get them all killed. Check out http://amzn.to/JZhyll

"See John Play" was released very recently, but here's some early reviews: 

"DiGrazie's book initially plays like a romance novel... but once John starts hitting the tours, the book becomes a rousing tale of character interplay. It's funny to watch a golfer who's just won almost a million dollars ask someone to pay for his gas." - Kirkus Indie
"...the golf scenes are so well done; it's hard not to get emotional along with the characters. A couple times I wanted to stand up and cheer." - Mark, Amazon Reviewer, Burke, Virginia
"DiGrazie pulls the rug out from under the reader. You think you know what is going to happen... but you are wrong. I couldn't care less about golf, but I became part of the characters' excitement during close rounds." - Dawn, Amazon Reviewer, Grand Rapids, Michigan

Everyone wants a piece of struggling golfer John Kaminski - his lucky lady, the old-school Cincinnati underworld, and Connie, the man-melting woman to whom he's married. His stunning triumph reaps sudden wealth, flying bullets, and death. Now the real game begins, as a strong woman with every reason to leave her undeserving husband instead risks her life for him.

See John Play - where love meets courage.
What will your Dad be reading this summer?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

@Dave--I posted your book at Book Luvin' Babes [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172 [/url] It's already riding high on the free kindle bestseller list. Congratulations!

@Gertie--funny cover idea!

I have a freebie going today, but it's not a romance. Still, I wouldn't turn down a tweet or two:

*RT EVER-FLOWING STREAMS by Dana Taylor is FREE today at Amazon http://amzn.to/HSovEs #spirituality #alternativemedicine*

Have a great day!
Dana


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Dana.


----------



## Chicki

This one will surprise you! I CAN'T GET NEXT TO YOU by Chicki Brown. http://amzn.to/pIMyTS

Here's the trailer ...






Enjoy!


----------



## Grace Elliot

NEW release! - historical romance.
Yeah! 
Hope's Betrayal (#2 The Huntley Trilogy) is now available.

_One wild, winter's night two worlds collide. 
Known for his ruthless efficiency, Captain George Huntley is sent to stamp out smuggling on the south coast of England. On a night raid, the Captain captures a smuggler, but finds his troubles are just beginning when the lad turns out to be a lass, Hope Tyler. 
With Hope as bait, the Captain sets a trap to catch the rest of the gang. But in a battle of wills, with his reputation at stake, George Huntley starts to respect feisty, independent Hope. Challenged by her sea-green eyes and stubborn loyalty Huntley now faces a new threat - his growing attraction to a sworn enemy. But a love where either Hope betrays her own kind, or Captain Huntley is court-marshaled, is not an easy destiny to follow. _


[Click cover for link.]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.

Chicki, did you mean coming August 2012? The end of the trailer said 2011.

Congrats, Grace. Give me a tweetable line, please. You know the drill.


----------



## marielamba

Hi fellow indie romance authors!

It's always so exciting to lurk on this thread and see all the excitement and creativity here!

I wanted everyone to know that there is currently a HUGE 99cent ebook sale going on featuring over 150 romance ebooks by all indie authors! The sale started on the 8th, and goes on through 6/22, so it's a great time to stock up on your summer reads.

Just head over to http://bookloversbuffet.com/young-adult/

and you'll see pages devoted to young adult, contemporary, erotica, fantasy/SF/time travel, historical, inspirational, mystery/suspence, and paranormal romance. Plus there's a contest page where you can win a TON of gift cards.

I'm really excited to have my contemporary YA novel OVER MY HEAD offered there for 99cents... which is all about a heartthrob lifeguard...but is it love? Or is he just a player? Beach read!!!

Anyhow, if any of you guys would tweet this to your followers, this little indie author would be ever grateful:

#99cent #ebook sale 150 #romances. OVER MY HEAD by @marielamba 4 lifeguard love http://bit.ly/t4MCa1

Thanks, all!

Marie


----------



## Chicki

Margaret, the book came out last year, but I've been trying to promote my faith-based books more recently.

*Chicki*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Maria.

Good luck with it, Chicki. Nice trailer.


----------



## marielamba

Thanks so much, Margaret!


----------



## ruecole

Hi everyone, I'm new. Not new to writing, been doing that for over ten years, but new to self-publishing and new to the Kindle Boards. I'm looking to connect with writers in my genres (women's fiction/romantic fiction/chicklit) for support and to help promote each other. I was directed to this thread.

I don't think any of my stories actually qualify as romance. My fiction tends to focus on relationships, between husbands and wives, mothers and daughters, sisters, friends, etc. Some of my stories are serious and introspective, some are light-hearted and funny.

I think the closest to romance I've got is my short story, The Perfect Ring. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG

Here's the summary:

Alistair Deacon is on the hunt for the perfect engagement ring for his girlfriend, Emma. When he and his workmate, Dee, find it in a tiny shop in Covent Garden, the old shop woman there makes a startling prediction. Now Alistair may have got more than he bargained for.

Hope it's okay to post in this thread!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## bearcat

My first post ever -- so fingers crossed that I am obeying the rules and etiquette. Because, yes, it is to let readers know that I have just posted for Kindle my book "dress me not in mourning." (I used all lowercase even in the title...because I feel the title is
a piece of a line from a poem.) I've written many books, many under pseudonyms some folks might know...e.g. Johanna Kingsley and Nicholas Conde, but this is under my own name: Robert Rosenblum. I have to warn readers that during the first 100 pages of *dress me not in mourning* if you are an emotional person, you might even cry a couple of times. But it is an uplifting story in the end. See what you think. And if you want to LAUGH after you've finished this, then try the other Kindle book I published a few weeks ago, DIE, DIE, DIET. I'm trying to cover ALL the emotions, you see. All best.... Bob Rosenblum


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--
End of day and I'm dropping to see what's going on.

@Rue-- welcome. We are open to anyone who wants to shamelessly promote!

@Chicki--cool trailer. I hope you can make a dent in that faith-based market. I love that cover.

@C-R Welcome also. Share your stuff!

@Grace--congrats on the new release. I enjoyed your first book.

Did I share a "Tale of Two Kitties"? I don't think so. The next learning hurdle for me is figuring out how to do voice interviews using skype. So, as my first experiment, I recorded this poem I wrote and posted it on www.bookluvinbabes.com 

Pop over there and click the blue title to Tale of Two Kitties. An audio window should pop up. Then you can reduce it and read along.
Takes about a minute.

After I get back from seeing family in July, I plan to set up interviews.

Dana


----------



## C_Routon

Here's my tweetable line for my upcoming book, Hillbilly Rockstar, with link to excerpt.

#romance Hillbilly Rockstar by @croutonwrites - coming July 31 2012. Read excerpt here http://tinyurl.com/cohruez

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

C_Routon said:


> Here's my tweetable line for my upcoming book, Hillbilly Rockstar, with link to excerpt.
> 
> #romance Hillbilly Rockstar by @croutonwrites - coming July 31 2012. Read excerpt here http://tinyurl.com/cohruez
> 
> Thanks!


Happy to tweet you and good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a sweet romance set after World War I.



When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down.

Turned out of her job at the church, Lena is offered employment and a home with a wealthy family. When the son of the house pursues her, she is drawn into the seductive world of wealth and power. Can she survive the secrets of that world, or will fear drive her back to her church where she can no longer be sure of her welcome?

Five Stars from Gina

i loved this book. i was very pleasantly surprised. very easy to read and well written. sweet love story. i'd highly recommend this book.


----------



## godchild

Just a note to say that my Christian romance, Mercy's Revenge, free download was a success. The romance is still available, but for a small charge of ninety-nine cents.

Mercy's Revenge, is a Christian, contemporary romance that is clean, easy to read, and fun.

When Mercy Collins finds his sister in advanced labor and learns that her husband, Jim Ackerman, walked out on her and caused her death, he vows revenge against everything that Jim holds dear to him. Mercy is attracted to Jim's sister, Billy Jean, but resists the feelings because he thinks that any romantic notions are a desecration to Carol's memory.

Jim's descent into the drug culture causes loss to both families. This is a story of hatred, loss, revenge, love and forgiveness. Can love and forgiveness triumph over revenge and anger?

Have a great day!

Mercy's Revenge


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My short, short story, LUST AND HONOR, has had its 500th FREE download on Smashwords! Plus, it has three 5-star reviews. It's a prequel to my full-length novel, Legacy of the Highlands, and although it's a bit more romance-y than the book, it gives a taste of its main characters, including the yummy Diego Navarro.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/167836


----------



## Aris Whittier

Hi All!

My romantic suspense SECRETS is FREE today...can you all tweet about it?

Thanks!

"Hauntingly good!" Romantic suspense SECRETS *FREE* today @ Amazon http://tinyurl.com/cx5tkkw #free #suspense #kindle #RT


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My romantic suspense SECRETS is FREE today...can you all tweet about it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> "Hauntingly good!" Romantic suspense SECRETS *FREE* today @ Amazon http://tinyurl.com/cx5tkkw #free #suspense #kindle #RT


Added your name and tweeted you. Good luck.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening--

I've had a fun day taking an "Intuitive Art Class." Hopped by here to see if there is much happening.

@Aris--I posted your freebie at BLB [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]

I'll go and tweet!

Dana


----------



## ALB2012

shared on facebook

Also added a link to mine, although mine arent free or 99c but added a link to the bookloving babes



Grace Elliot said:


> NEW release! - historical romance.
> Yeah!
> Hope's Betrayal (#2 The Huntley Trilogy) is now available.
> 
> _One wild, winter's night two worlds collide.
> Known for his ruthless efficiency, Captain George Huntley is sent to stamp out smuggling on the south coast of England. On a night raid, the Captain captures a smuggler, but finds his troubles are just beginning when the lad turns out to be a lass, Hope Tyler.
> With Hope as bait, the Captain sets a trap to catch the rest of the gang. But in a battle of wills, with his reputation at stake, George Huntley starts to respect feisty, independent Hope. Challenged by her sea-green eyes and stubborn loyalty Huntley now faces a new threat - his growing attraction to a sworn enemy. But a love where either Hope betrays her own kind, or Captain Huntley is court-marshaled, is not an easy destiny to follow. _
> 
> 
> [Click cover for link.]


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning!

It's Sample Sunday! Most of you aren't participating in the *Sample Sunday over at the Writer's Cafe * and you're missing a free promotion opportunity. Today I have Tonya Kappes new release featured at Book Luvin' Babes. www.bookluvinbabes.com

Hop over to BLB and read an excerpt from 

For my own sample--Read "The Marry Me Scene" from Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance Read at Author's Den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=42009


Happy Father's Day!

Dana


----------



## ketadiablo

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to announce my latest release DECADENT DECEPTIONS, a romantic suspense.

Here's the deets, and thanks so much for taking a look.










About Decadent Deceptions:
Kindle: http://amzn.to/LKnUJM - ($2.99)

Desperate to win Morgan's love, Olivia Breedlove embarks on a reckless folly of cat and mouse. Morgan stays one step ahead of the woman he's loved for years, more so when he discovers the road Olivia travels is strewn with duplicity and murder.

A decade ago, Morgan was a heartbeat away from taking Olivia's virginity. Her father, Thaddeus, intervened and threatened to meet him over pistols if he ever looked at his daughter again. Thaddeus is dead now, and Morgan will not ignore the ravenous hunger he's harbored for the woman. One way or the other, he will quench this burning desire and make Olivia his forever.

Special Content Alert: Voyuerism 
A RWA Molly Contest Finalist - Erotica category

*Some* Review Snippets: (over 25 five-star reviews). Read more on Kindle. 
"Ms. Diablo is a master at weaving a tantalizing tale of lust and intrigue and Decadent Deception is no exception to this rule. I just couldn't put the book down." C. Waits Blog, Five Stars

* * *
This was a hot, erotic read, with a little bit of spicy voyeurism thrown into the mix. The characters Ms. Diablo created were fun, witty and even zany at times. They were a joy to read and I found myself sad when the novel ended just because I loved the characters." Moonlight lace & Mayhem Reviews, Five Stars,

* * *
"Simply put, I have found myself a new author. I am so surprised she hasn't been picked up by some big publishing companies. She has the talent and the skills to make it big! She was also a wonderful writer to work with in the review process. I personally can't wait to read her other books now that I have found her. This is one author I will be watching for new releases in the future." My Overstuffed Book shelf - Five Stars

* * *
Again, thanks so much. If you'd like to know more about my latest releases please follow my blog here: http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com 
And I'm on Twitter here (I cross-promote all tweeters) http://www.twitter.com/ketadiablo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Keta. Next time, please give us a tweetable line with the shortened url and your twitter handle.


----------



## Miriam Minger

A fantastic author, Marsha Canham, is featured on my blog this week. See what she has to say about her inspiration behind her award-winning historical romance Swept Away! And don't miss that hunky cover!! 

http://walker-publishing.com/author-of-the-week-marsha-canham-and-swept-away/

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tiffany_Rose

Do you guys tweet about erotica too?

I have two books -

Fun With Buster by @AuthTiffanyRose #erotic #romance #99cent short stories http://amzn.to/MPn938 #kindle

Freya's Journey by @AuthTiffanyRose #erotic #romance #99cent http://amzn.to/Lboxdo #kindle

Thank you, I appreciate it. If you don't tweet about erotica, that's fine too. I appreciate you all.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Miriam Minger said:


> A fantastic author, Marsha Canham, is featured on my blog this week. See what she has to say about her inspiration behind her award-winning historical romance Swept Away! And don't miss that hunky cover!!
> 
> http://walker-publishing.com/author-of-the-week-marsha-canham-and-swept-away/
> 
> Miriam Minger


Hi everybody!

@Miriam, I posted your blog as a "Fav of the Day" on FB http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

I'm heading out to see family. Keep up the good work!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tiffany_Rose said:


> Do you guys tweet about erotica too?
> 
> I have two books -
> 
> Fun With Buster by @AuthTiffanyRose #erotic #romance #99cent short stories http://amzn.to/MPn938 #kindle
> 
> Freya's Journey by @AuthTiffanyRose #erotic #romance #99cent http://amzn.to/Lboxdo #kindle
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate it. If you don't tweet about erotica, that's fine too. I appreciate you all.


As long as the tweets aren't erotic, I'll tweet you. You have the erotic hashtag so my followers are forewarned.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just had to share with everyone...my romantic suspense, Fatal Embrace, is #1 Woo-Hoo! 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> I just had to share with everyone...my romantic suspense, Fatal Embrace, is #1 Woo-Hoo!
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #9 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Embrace-ebook/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


Congrats, Aris.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dana Taylor said:


> @Miriam, I posted your blog as a "Fav of the Day" on FB http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


Thanks so much, Dana!

My new Author of the Week is a fantastic author, Jill Metcalf! Here's her blog post and the inspiration behind her historical romance Autumn Leaves:

http://walker-publishing.com/author-of-the-week-jill-metcalf-and-autumn-leaves/

When you drop by, don't forget to sign up for my newsletter!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Aris Whittier

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, Aris.


Thanks! I didn't intend it to be free. When I contacted Amazon they said they priced matched it&#8230;from where I have no idea (they couldn't find it either) They corrected it immediately but said it would take a few days to show up. So I just ran with it and let everyone know it was free. Hopefully it will results in paid sells.


----------



## sabina35

I have always loved reading romance novels, especially historical ones.


----------



## Aris Whittier

sabina35 said:


> I have always loved reading romance novels, especially historical ones.


Sabina, Me too. They are my favorite. I only wish I could write them! 

Love, love, love Judith McNaught!


----------



## IreneP

Hello - 

I'm sorry to thread-crash, but I'm not sure where to post this question.

Is there a thread similar to this for people who are published with e-publishers?  I can see I don't belong here since you are all brave Indies.

Some of us e-pubs have many of the same concerns as you indies but there seem to be fewer support groups (pooh)!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> Hello -
> 
> I'm sorry to thread-crash, but I'm not sure where to post this question.
> 
> Is there a thread similar to this for people who are published with e-publishers? I can see I don't belong here since you are all brave Indies.
> 
> Some of us e-pubs have many of the same concerns as you indies but there seem to be fewer support groups (pooh)!


There are a number of small e-publishers on the forum. If you have a specific question about anything, you are welcome to start a thread in the Writer's Cafe.

If you are a romance writer, you can certainly promote your books in this thread. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I admire all of you romance writers. I usually stick with nonfiction because of other genre's require great character development. Keep up the good work and good luck to you all.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

I'm on vacation this month. but glad to see people are dropping by to say hello. I read Neil's sample from "Drop Out" last night. Gripping! Starts in the twin towers on 9-11. Don't have wi-fi to download the rest on my kindle here!

@Aris--congrats on the great free days. Hope you get a lot of play from it.

I've got  FREE today and tomorrow to try to keep alive while I play with my kids.

I'd appreciate a few tweets

*RT DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor is FREE June 26 & 27. Get caught in the spell! http://amzn.to/vlD11Y #Free*

Have a fabulous day!
Dana


----------



## Aris Whittier

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I'm on vacation this month. but glad to see people are dropping by to say hello. I read Neil's sample from "Drop Out" last night. Gripping! Starts in the twin towers on 9-11. Don't have wi-fi to download the rest on my kindle here!
> 
> @Aris--congrats on the great free days. Hope you get a lot of play from it.
> 
> I've got  FREE today and tomorrow to try to keep alive while I play with my kids.
> 
> I'd appreciate a few tweets
> 
> *RT DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor is FREE June 26 & 27. Get caught in the spell! http://amzn.to/vlD11Y #Free*
> 
> Have a fabulous day!
> Dana


Tweeted and just downloaded too! 

Hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana. Good luck.

I read _Drop Out_. When it started out with 9-11, I nearly stopped reading. In fact, his description was so vivid, I had to put it down for a while. Then I remembered that I was determined not to turn my back on all the 9-11 victims had gone through and I picked up the book again.

This is a very different love story and not for the faint of heart. I don't want to give anything away, but I'll just say it will touch your emotions on the deepest level.


----------



## Chicki

DidEverythingButThink said:


> I admire all of you romance writers. I usually stick with nonfiction because of other genre's require great character development. Keep up the good work and good luck to you all.
> [/quote
> 
> When is the last time you read a romance? If romance didn't have great character development, it wouldn't be the largest seller of all genres in the publishing industry. Suzanne Brockmann, J.R. Ward and Beverly Jenkins are all examples of authors whose character development is excellent. Try one!


----------



## IreneP

Dana - tweeted ya!

Hi everyone - thanks for the welcome and the offer to promote.

My debut novel, _*Infamous* _just released this month so I'm getting used to everyone knowing I wrote the sexy bits - lol!

If anyone wants to help me out with some tweets I have the 1st chapter free online:

Just a taste won't hurt! http://www.bit.ly/irenep #Infamous #FreeRead

This is my Paris Hilton-inspired Socialite Meets Soccer Dad romance. I have no idea how to describe my own work, but reviewers seem to think it is:

*Funny - Sexy - Sensual - Sweet - HOT!*

Yes, I know, *sweet AND hot* - can't I just pick one?!? 

Watch out - that free chapter is sorta on the hotter end than the funny/sweet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> Dana - tweeted ya!
> 
> Hi everyone - thanks for the welcome and the offer to promote.
> 
> My debut novel, _*Infamous* _just released this month so I'm getting used to everyone knowing I wrote the sexy bits - lol!
> 
> If anyone wants to help me out with some tweets I have the 1st chapter free online:
> 
> Just a taste won't hurt! http://www.bit.ly/irenep #Infamous #FreeRead
> 
> This is my Paris Hilton-inspired Socialite Meets Soccer Dad romance. I have no idea how to describe my own work, but reviewers seem to think it is:
> 
> *Funny - Sexy - Sensual - Sweet - HOT!*
> 
> Yes, I know, *sweet AND hot* - can't I just pick one?!?
> 
> Watch out - that free chapter is sorta on the hotter end than the funny/sweet!


I'll be happy to tweet you. Can you add your twitter handle to your tweetable line? Thanks.


----------



## EllieP

My romance Millie Reinvented comes out on July 5 but right now I have samples up on my new blog. I would love to come back to this thread when I have my book out and talk about it. I am new here and new to twitter too but will follow anyone back.
My blog http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/ and my twitter https://twitter.com/ElodieParkes
Love this thread, everyone is so friendly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

EllieP said:


> My romance Millie Reinvented comes out on July 5 but right now I have samples up on my new blog. I would love to come back to this thread when I have my book out and talk about it. I am new here and new to twitter too but will follow anyone back.
> My blog http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/ and my twitter https://twitter.com/ElodieParkes
> Love this thread, everyone is so friendly.


Followed you. Link to my twitter is in my siggy.

If you post a tweetable line with a shortened url and your twitter handle, I'll tweet your launch.


----------



## IreneP

DOH!

Just a taste won't hurt! http://www.bit.ly/irenep #Infamous #FreeRead @IrenePreston


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> DOH!
> 
> Just a taste won't hurt! http://www.bit.ly/irenep #Infamous #FreeRead @IrenePreston


Tweeted you!


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm so thrilled that my friend Julie Ortolon is my Author of the Week! Drop by my blog and read about the inspiration behind FALLING FOR YOU, the first book in her fun, beachy, bestselling Pearl Island Trilogy!

Miriam Minger

http://walker-publishing.com/author-of-the-week-julie-ortolon-and-falling-for-you/


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

I'm still on vacation. Hi to new people. I did some tweeting for you! My two free days of *DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE* did well. It got to #27 in the Free Kindle store and moved 9700 copies. It's hanging onto some bestseller lists right now. THANK YOU for tweeting!

I also got a personal message from a reader--"Have you ever BEEN to Arkansas? I live in the area you are writing about and none of our lakes have any sand." She also had other complaints about the way I was portraying people in Arkansas. So I sent her very polite reply and pointed out a few of her errors. I got an email the next day apologizing. She said she kept reading the book; she loved it; and she was over-sensative. So, all's well that end well!

I've been tweeting the Sample Sundays!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks Marsha Canham for the guest blog post! Marsha is an amazing writer so check out her blog and her books. Also read an excerpt from my Viking romance THE PAGAN'S PRIZE, winner of the Best Medieval Romance of the Year from Romantic Times!

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2012/07/01/sneak-peek-today-with-miriam-minger/

Miriam Minger


----------



## IreneP

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks Marsha Canham for the guest blog post! Marsha is an amazing writer so check out her blog and her books. Also read an excerpt from my Viking romance THE PAGAN'S PRIZE, winner of the Best Medieval Romance of the Year from Romantic Times!
> 
> http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2012/07/01/sneak-peek-today-with-miriam-minger/
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congrats on your RT win - that's awesome!


----------



## otterific

I just got back from a two week vacation in Yellowstone National Park, where my current romance series is based. Nothing better than finishing final edits on the fifth book in the series on location! Yellowstone Deception comes out on July 11th. 
While I was there, besides editing the book, I started my newest book, and was able to write 10k words, plus planned and outlined a three-book series (I guess that would be called a trilogy, duh!) that will be based a bit south of Yellowstone, in the Grand Tetons. Wish I could be this productive when not on vacation!
Only 52 weeks until I go back to the park again!

~Peggy


----------



## CJArcher

What a busy thread this has been lately. I really need to pop in more to keep up.

Dana - congrats on all those downloads and hitting some bestseller lists. Re your "fan" - I think sometimes they just don't realise there's a real person on the other end of their email, and some regret hitting send. It's lovely that she kept reading, enjoyed the book AND apologised. Win-win!

Congratulations to everyone who's had a new release. Here's mine:



THE MEDIUM is the first book in a historical paranormal romance trilogy. Here's the blurb:

_Seventeen year-old spirit medium Emily Chambers has a problem. Actually, she has several. As if seeing dead people isn't a big enough social disadvantage, she also has to contend with an escaped demon and a handsome ghost with a secret past. And then there's the question of her parentage. Being born an entire year after her father's death (yes, a year) and without the pale skin of other respectable English ladies, Emily is as much a mystery as the dead boy assigned to her.

Jacob Beaufort's spirit has been unable to crossover since his death. It might have something to do with the fact he was murdered. Or it might not. All he knows is, he has been assigned by the Otherworld's administrators to a girl named Emily. A girl who can see and touch him. A girl who released a shape-shifting demon into the mortal realm. Together they must send the demon back before it wreaks havoc on London. It should be a simple assignment, but they soon learn there's nothing simple when a live girl and a dead boy fall in love._

Good luck to everyone with new releases and promos. Keep on writing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats on the new release, CJ. Give me a tweetable line. I've got over 9K followers, so take advantage of that tweet reach.


----------



## Serena Fairfax

HerWHERE THE BULBUL SINGS (145,000 words).Has garnered a 5* review and several 4* reviews on Amazon, many favourable reviews on http://www.openbookreview.com/ and a very encouraging review by Sand Vixen on http://sandvixen.blogspot.co.uk/ 
A sprawling saga set in exotic India with a romance theme.( 145,000 words).Three feisty women whose lives entwine. An American Baptist missionary couple whose unknowing links to one of the women resonate to the present day. The glamour of the Maharajahs; the perils of personal re-invention; the quest for roots.

A quartet of shorter romances (50,000 words)
GOLDEN GROVE: Char Pembroke sees no alternative but to accept wealthy merchant banker Guy Urquhart's job offer to become his PA when her court case against him ends in financial disaster, and she and her ailing father face ruin and homelessness. The setting is the English countryside, Chelsea London and the Algarve.
PAINT ME A DREAM: Francesca Marsham is in a dilemma. She is an art dealer in a smart London gallery and cannot avoid having to meet Rafe Rostov, a celebrated painter who has arrived in London to exhibit his work and whom she had known in Italy nine years previously. Florence, Sicily and the smart West End of London feature as backdrops.
STRANGE INHERITANCE: Little does Gemma know that the identity of the attractive mystery man who saved her and her motorbike from near disaster in a raging storm will only be revealed in very different circumstances after her desperate dash to her critically ill uncle's bedside. The glorious Northumbrian countryside is the background to this novel.
WILFUL FATE:Jacintha runs a clothes shop in the country from a converted barn. Up in London for the day buying stock from rag trade wholesalers, she stumbles across an epitaph immortalising a notorious seventeeth century highwayman and womaniser, Claude Du Vall. Pre-occupied with thoughts of him, her van skids in an unfamiliar residential area of London, demolishing the original Victorian cast iron railings of a fashionable town house. Dazed and shaken she is rescued from the wreckage by its owner, Ed, a charismatic and vibrant business tycoon and race horse owner who she blames as responsible for hounding her former fiance out of office. The excitement of riding and race horses in an idyllic English location of bluebell woods, hawthorn hedges and may blossom is the setting for the clashes between Ed and Jacintha and the ups and downs of their relationship.

Something different:
IN THE PINK: In this wry, comic entertainment set in the early 1980s it's just three years since art historian Anthony Blunt was publicly unmasked in 1979 as the fourth man in a ring of British spies that had worked for the Soviet Union as KGB operatives. And what are their ties to this strait laced organisation based in London established to help rural women worldwide? Diversions to a fictitious African country.

A short story:
THE BOARDROOM: Never underestimate a quiet, unassuming foreigner when you change the rules of the game.
All on Amazon/Kindle


----------



## Chicki

The Writers' House UK asked me to do an article on how to write about difficult subjects. I talked about domestic abuse. Please drop by and voice your opinion.

http://www.writershouse.co.uk/writing-about-difficult-subjects

Thanks.

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## CJArcher

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats on the new release, CJ. Give me a tweetable line. I've got over 9K followers, so take advantage of that tweet reach.


Thanks Margaret. Here's my line:
Spirit medium Emily Chambers is as much a mystery as the dead guy assigned to her: The Medium by @CJ_Archer http://goo.gl/BBlqY


----------



## IreneP

CJArcher said:


> Thanks Margaret. Here's my line:
> Spirit medium Emily Chambers is as much a mystery as the dead guy assigned to her: The Medium by @CJ_Archer http://goo.gl/BBlqY


I love this concept! Tweeted you - congrats on the new book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJ and Chicki, I tweeted you both.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> CJ and Chicki, I tweeted you both.


Thanks, Margaret!

Chicki


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks Margaret and Irene. REally appreciate it.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I know these are the "Kindle"boards, but I just have to mention that I have two more of my books in paperback now. Serendipity House, which was named the best indie romance of 2011 by Lynn of Red Adept Reviews, and my newest release, So Wonderful as Want.

There's just something about holding your creation in your hands that makes your heart sing. Kind of like holding your newborn for the first time.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I know these are the "Kindle"boards, but I just have to mention that I have two more of my books in paperback now. Serendipity House, which was named the best indie romance of 2011 by Lynn of Red Adept Reviews, and my newest release, So Wonderful as Want.
> 
> There's just something about holding your creation in your hands that makes your heart sing. Kind of like holding your newborn for the first time.
> 
> Joyce


Congratulations, Joyce. I know what you mean.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I'm doing an experiment to guage reader reaction to a various range of covers based on color and style choices. I'd love some feedback.
If you click on the image it will enlarge it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## C_Routon

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I'm doing an experiment to guage reader reaction to a various range of covers based on color and style choices. I'd love some feedback.
> If you click on the image it will enlarge it. Thanks in advance.


Tammie, I like the last one with the sunset behind them. It's a beautiful, golden color.


----------



## C_Routon

I got a great comment on my blog yesterday regarding my excerpt from my upcoming release. It said, "I like this, can't wait to read more." It made my day!


----------



## IreneP

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I'm doing an experiment to guage reader reaction to a various range of covers based on color and style choices. I'd love some feedback.
> If you click on the image it will enlarge it. Thanks in advance.


I like the last one - nice colors. Also, if you look at it small, you can see that it 'pops' a little more.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

IreneP said:


> I like the last one - nice colors. Also, if you look at it small, you can see that it 'pops' a little more.


Thanks IreneP!

I hope some others will chime in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I'm doing an experiment to guage reader reaction to a various range of covers based on color and style choices. I'd love some feedback.
> If you click on the image it will enlarge it. Thanks in advance.


I like the one with just the woman. The others look a bit smushed. If I had to choose from the others, I prefer #2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free today with 4.8 out of 5 stars in 8 reviews.



Originally published in the anthology, A Walk in the Woods, with six other stories.

Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.

This novella is my most popular book.

Here's a tweetable line for those of you so inclined.

#FREE How can a simple bus ride change so many lives? http://amzn.to/sl-az #romance #contemporaryromance @margaretannlake


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

C_Routon said:


> Tammie, I like the last one with the sunset behind them. It's a beautiful, golden color.


Hi Christina! That's awesome!!! I'm excited for you. You can't beat positive feedback to motivate you.

And thank you for your opinion on the cover. I totally missed it when I dropped in a while ago to check.. It's been one of those kind of days. LOL.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Free today with 4.8 out of 5 stars in 8 reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally published in the anthology, A Walk in the Woods, with six other stories.
> 
> Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.
> 
> Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.
> 
> This novella is my most popular book.
> 
> Here's a tweetable line for those of you so inclined.
> 
> #FREE How can a simple bus ride change so many lives? http://amzn.to/sl-az #romance #contemporaryromance @margaretannlake


Just tweeted for you


----------



## Pamela

Tammy - The faces look very narrow in the first four. I like either of the last two. I'd pick next to last if I had to make a choice.

Wanted to say my book Deadly Memories is free today. A romance thriller.










Hope you all enjoy and thanks for looking.
Pam


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Pamela said:


> Tammy - The faces look very narrow in the first four. I like either of the last two. I'd pick next to last if I had to make a choice.
> 
> Wanted to say my book Deadly Memories is free today. A romance thriller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy and thanks for looking.
> Pam


 Thanks Pamela!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Just tweeted for you


Thanks, Tammie.

I commented on your covers. Agree with Pamela about the narrow face. I like the one with just the girl.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Margaret.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Tammie.
> 
> I commented on your covers. Agree with Pamela about the narrow face. I like the one with just the girl.


 Thank you! I don't know what is up with the narrow faces unless I did that when posting here, they are pretty much proportioned with the last cover ( so an easy fix)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Thank you! I don't know what is up with the narrow faces unless I did that when posting here, they are pretty much proportioned with the last cover ( so an easy fix)


Can you repost when you fix?



Pamela said:


> Tweeted for you Margaret.


Thanks, Pamela.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can you repost when you fix?
> 
> Thanks, Pamela.
> [/quote
> 
> Here you go: This will be better anyhow. Please Click on the thumbnail to see each cover in more detail.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you repost when you fix?
> 
> Thanks, Pamela.
> [/quote
> 
> Here you go: This will be better anyhow. Please Click on the thumbnail to see each cover in more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie, I still like the woman alone best. I definitely don't like those with the full figure of the man. In the thumbnail, it looks like his hand is another head.
> 
> My second choice is #3. The white font in #2 makes it look too soft and I don't like the placement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tammie, I still like the woman alone best. I definitely don't like those with the full figure of the man. In the thumbnail, it looks like his hand is another head.
> 
> My second choice is #3. The white font in #2 makes it look too soft and I don't like the placement.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## IreneP

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Thanks a bunch.


Great idea, BTW - market testing your covers!


----------



## Pamela

They are all so beautiful!

I like the one with the woman alone.  Also,  the one with the sunset in the background.

The gold writing is the color writing I like the best.  Gold--counterfeit...a connection.  And the gold is so pretty.  It stands out, like it was written in real metal.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Pamela said:


> They are all so beautiful!
> 
> I like the one with the woman alone. Also, the one with the sunset in the background.
> 
> The gold writing is the color writing I like the best. Gold--counterfeit...a connection. And the gold is so pretty. It stands out, like it was written in real metal.





IreneP said:


> Great idea, BTW - market testing your covers!


Thank you both. That actually makes me feel better I didn't ask but should have asked for an option of "don't like any of them".

I currently have the one with the sunset, but I really like the one with just the woman. I wondered if it might attract more historical readers than the one that looks so western. For now, I'm just plodding along with the sunset one until I can get a sense for whether I should change or not. Since I'm designing covers now for other authors I just have this "geeze I can design for everyone else and mine doesn't look up to par" feeling. LOL. Paranoia much?


----------



## EllieP

My erotic romance 'Millie Reinvented' has just been released on kindle, so excited.
(Millie Re-invented is about a young woman who suddenly realizes that her husband has not really been kissing her for a couple of years. Millie is kissed by a young man who works in the same firm as she does at their Christmas party, and the kiss is so different and enjoyable it jolts her into the realization that she has been kissing her husband but he’s just been taking it. It’s not the only thing he’s been taking.
Millie finds herself assessing her relationship with her husband over the next months as the young man who kissed her at the party starts to pursue her.
The things Millie finds out about her husband astonish her.
She falls into a relationship with the young man August. He is very special and begins to love Millie entirely.
As Millie and August’s relationship deepens the reader will delight in their love scenes.
There are some fun aspects to this erotic romance when Millie meets August’s friendship group from university. The reader will instantly like the group of women in this book and fall in love with August themselves. His journey is told with tenderness by the author.)


----------



## seventhspell

My erotic but literary romance Stone Kisses is on special this weekend only, .99 cents instead of $2.99 grab this chance to buy, 5* romance.


----------



## IreneP

EllieP said:


> My erotic romance 'Millie Reinvented' has just been released on kindle, so excited.


Congrats on your release Elliep!


----------



## Ruth Harris

ZURI was born via an accidental collision. Out Of Africa, set in Kenya and  starring Meryl Streep as the Danish writer Isaak Dinesen, and the young, golden Robert Redford as a white hunter is one of my favorite movies. I watch it every now and then and had just seen it when, while flipping thru TV channels, I happened to see a clip of a baby rhino. I was blown away by the little rhino’s appeal and gracefulness.

A rhino? Adorable? Yep.

I was also aware via newspaper and internet articles that poaching was decimating the rhino populations of Africa & Asia and, so, the germ for the book was firmly planted.

The need for a great deal of research was obvious. I had to find out about the newest discoveries in animal communication, the hard work involved in conservation efforts, the gory reality of poaching and the criminal gangs who profit from its bloody endeavors, details of rhino husbandry & veterinary, the amazing work of African animal orphanages, the dangers of wildlife rescue, rhino and elephant behavior—Zuri has elephant and other animal friends in the novel—Swahili words, Kenyan cuisine & wedding rituals and on & on….& on!!!

The research was fascinating. Did you know that the illicit trade in wild animals is third only to the illegal trades in drugs & weapons? Or that rhino horn—it’s actually keratin, the same material found in feathers and nails—is considered a miracle medicine in Asia, and is, in fact, of zero medical value? The price of rhino horn, driven by booming Asian economies, is now more expensive than gold. 

Of course, me being me, a writer of romantic women’s fiction, I wanted to add a love story. Therefore: Renny Kudrow, the sexy expert in animal communication and Director of an animal orphanage in Kenya—and Starlite Higgins, the talented vet with a horrifying secret. Their relationship gets off to a rocky start when Starlite almost causes Zuri's rescue to fail and the two must work their way through their initial very rough beginning.

I think of ZURI as romance in its broadest sense, meaning love of nature, love of animals, and, of course, human love.

ZURI—which means "beautiful" in Swahili—is the name of the lovable and courageous baby rhino who is its heroine. ZURI is meant for adult and YA readers. No sex and no cursing but lots of romance and perfect for animal lovers.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Thank you to everyone who commented on the cover experiment I've been doing. I have two new versions to show you. I like both of these a lot. I have one in particular that I love. Click the thumbnails to see the bigger images...


----------



## Dana Taylor

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I'm doing an experiment to guage reader reaction to a various range of covers based on color and style choices. I'd love some feedback.
> If you click on the image it will enlarge it. Thanks in advance.


Tammie--
I liked the last one with the golden letters and the sun in the middle. But they are all cool!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Thank you to everyone who commented on the cover experiment I've been doing. I have two new versions to show you. I like both of these a lot. I have one in particular that I love. Click the thumbnails to see the bigger images...


These say to me "sweet" romances, meaning "no sex". Is that what you are going for?

DT


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

I'm still in St. Louis with the heat and small children. The zoo is on the agenda for tomorrow! Thankfully, books have been selling without much assistance from me.

Here's my Sunday Sample

*Loved BRAVE? Stay in the mood with ROYAL REBEL enjoy The Jousting Scene http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=47990*  

Stay cool!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> Thank you to everyone who commented on the cover experiment I've been doing. I have two new versions to show you. I like both of these a lot. I have one in particular that I love. Click the thumbnails to see the bigger images...


These two covers say something totally different than the others. I'm getting a sweet magnolia/southern belle type of feeling from these two.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Dana Taylor said:


> These say to me "sweet" romances, meaning "no sex". Is that what you are going for?
> 
> DT





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> These two covers say something totally different than the others. I'm getting a sweet magnolia/southern belle type of feeling from these two.


It is more of a sweet romance if you're talking about heat level. Lots of tension. It's more Americana Small townish similar in tone to some of the Diamond Homespun but with a lot of suspense built in. Due to the suspense and darker elements of it I tend to think that the black background fits better than any of them. So not Southern but very much small town.

This is the blurb:
A Lawman in Disguise
As a Secret Service Operative Jeremy Loud is quick on his feet and a master of his emotions. Then, he wakes up naked, disoriented and in physical pain to find a mysterious woman busy at his stove.

A Woman in Peril
Magen MacGuire is determined to find the man responsible for her father's death and make him pay. Then, her plans go awry and a case of mistaken identity leads her to the last thing she expects; the claim of a proxy marriage and a mysterious stranger she could easily fall in love with.

Fate brings them together. Lies threaten to tear them apart. Is what they share really love or is it just more lies sealed with a Counterfeit Kiss.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> It is more of a sweet romance if you're talking about heat level. Lots of tension. It's more Americana Small townish similar in tone to some of the Diamond Homespun but with a lot of suspense built in. Due to the suspense and darker elements of it I tend to think that the black background fits better than any of them. So not Southern but very much small town.
> 
> This is the blurb:
> A Lawman in Disguise
> As a Secret Service Operative Jeremy Loud is quick on his feet and a master of his emotions. Then, he wakes up naked, disoriented and in physical pain to find a mysterious woman busy at his stove.
> 
> A Woman in Peril
> Magen MacGuire is determined to find the man responsible for her father's death and make him pay. Then, her plans go awry and a case of mistaken identity leads her to the last thing she expects; the claim of a proxy marriage and a mysterious stranger she could easily fall in love with.
> 
> Fate brings them together. Lies threaten to tear them apart. Is what they share really love or is it just more lies sealed with a Counterfeit Kiss.


Okay, then I have to go back to the woman alone or my second choice with the gold lettering and the full face man.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, then I have to go back to the woman alone or my second choice with the gold lettering and the full face man.


Thanks. You're so sweet. I'm registering the response across my groups and I'll let you know which one soon.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

If you are launching or have launched a book in the past 30 days you can be featured on THE BOOKS DEBUT for free. You may want to check it out. 
http://www.thebooksdebut.com/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sibel. . . I merged your singleton post about the giveaway with this Indie Romance Thread. . . . .no doubt a lot of folks who browse here regularly will be most interested!  I think it'll get much better visibility than as it's own thread.


----------



## adanlerma

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> If you are launching or have launched a book in the past 30 days you can be featured on THE BOOKS DEBUT for free. You may want to check it out.
> http://www.thebooksdebut.com/


thanks for the info, have submitted my new fiction work to them just now, i appreciate it 

am adding my book info, didn't realize we could do that too; yep, i'm very new to this 

The Old American Artist, a Love Story

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H545O2/
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B008H545O2



thanks!


----------



## marielamba

Hi fellow Indie romance writers!

My YA paranormal romance DRAWN is going free for Kindle on Amazon this Weds. 7/11 (tomorrow!) through Friday 7/13. DRAWN is a time travel featuring a hot medieval ghost...and it's gotten lots of great reviews. Download your own copy by going here: http://amzn.to/z8azlC

And if you could help out by tweeting, that would rock. Here's a sample tweet:

Get a #freeebook of #paranormal #romance DRAWN by @marielamba today thru 7/13 http://amzn.to/z8azlC

My eternal thanks to all of you for your support! 
Marie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marielamba said:


> Hi fellow Indie romance writers!
> 
> My YA paranormal romance DRAWN is going free for Kindle on Amazon this Weds. 7/11 (tomorrow!) through Friday 7/13. DRAWN is a time travel featuring a hot medieval ghost...and it's gotten lots of great reviews. Download your own copy by going here: http://amzn.to/z8azlC
> 
> And if you could help out by tweeting, that would rock. Here's a sample tweet:
> 
> Get a #freeebook of #paranormal #romance DRAWN by @marielamba today thru 7/13 http://amzn.to/z8azlC
> 
> My eternal thanks to all of you for your support!
> Marie


Scheduled a tweet for you, Maria.


----------



## marielamba

Saw it.  Thanks so much! <3

So far the free promo is going really well.  I wasn't sure if it would work, but I'm currently at #164 in Free Kindle books. Hoping to break that #100 mark.  DRAWN is free through Friday. Any help you guys can offer by downloading a copy or tweeting (see my post above) is so greatly appreciated!

xo
Marie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marielamba said:


> Saw it. Thanks so much! <3
> 
> So far the free promo is going really well. I wasn't sure if it would work, but I'm currently at #164 in Free Kindle books. Hoping to break that #100 mark. DRAWN is free through Friday. Any help you guys can offer by downloading a copy or tweeting (see my post above) is so greatly appreciated!
> 
> xo
> Marie


Got it!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

marielamba said:


> Saw it. Thanks so much! <3
> 
> So far the free promo is going really well. I wasn't sure if it would work, but I'm currently at #164 in Free Kindle books. Hoping to break that #100 mark. DRAWN is free through Friday. Any help you guys can offer by downloading a copy or tweeting (see my post above) is so greatly appreciated!
> 
> xo
> Marie


Congratulations on your promo!


----------



## marielamba

Thanks, Tammie.  I wasn't sure if it would work with a YA paranormal romance the same as it's worked with general romance.  Everyone has been so supportive with downloading...  We'll see how it goes today and Friday!  

Marie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

marielamba said:


> Thanks, Tammie. I wasn't sure if it would work with a YA paranormal romance the same as it's worked with general romance. Everyone has been so supportive with downloading... We'll see how it goes today and Friday!
> 
> Marie


I think more adults read ya than anyone realizes... LOL. I grabbed a copy to help out. Now to find time to read it.


----------



## marielamba

Rock star!  Thanks


----------



## otterific

Got a freebie going through the end of today. Yellowstone Redemption, Book 2 in the Yellowstone Romance Series to help promote the release of my last book in the series, Yellowstone Deception. I usually make Book 1 free to promo a new release, but it's been free three times since March already, so I thought I'd try book 2. Boy has it driven sales to book 1! Far, far exceeded my expectations. 
Redemption is currently #1 Free in Historical Fantasy, #13 overall free



here's a tweet line: 
Can a bad boy from the future survive the wilds of Yellowstone? #romance #free 7/12 #kindle http://amzn.to/NCMps4 @ynpdreamer


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Got a freebie going through the end of today. Yellowstone Redemption, Book 2 in the Yellowstone Romance Series to help promote the release of my last book in the series, Yellowstone Deception. I usually make Book 1 free to promo a new release, but it's been free three times since March already, so I thought I'd try book 2. Boy has it driven sales to book 1! Far, far exceeded my expectations.
> Redemption is currently #1 Free in Historical Fantasy, #13 overall free
> 
> 
> 
> here's a tweet line:
> Can a bad boy from the future survive the wilds of Yellowstone? #romance #free 7/12 #kindle http://amzn.to/NCMps4 @ynpdreamer


Tweeted you. Good luck.


----------



## otterific

Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## CJArcher

Tweeted for you, Marie. I love ghost stories and my followers like freebies so win-win


----------



## Miriam Minger

Shelly Thacker is my Author of the Week! Drop by my blog and check out what inspired Shelly to write her wonderful historical romance His Forbidden Touch!

http://walker-publishing.com/author-of-the-week-shelly-thacker-and-his-forbidden-touch/

Miriam Minger


----------



## marielamba

CJArcher said:


> Tweeted for you, Marie. I love ghost stories and my followers like freebies so win-win


Thanks so much, CJ!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good evening!

I'm back home.

@Marie--I posted your freebie at Book Luvin' Babes FB page. Hope the promo is going well.
@Peggy--You did great on your promo. How many units were moved?

I wrote some snapshot reviews of books I read on vacation, including Neil Ostroff's DROP OUT that has been posted here.  You can read what I said at www.supernalliving.com

Here's a tweet to promote JAGUAR JACK tonight 

*JAGUAR JACK: A ROMANTIC ADVENTURE by Dana Taylor--snappy dialogue and a kick-ass hero http://amzn.to/y05Wpl*

Have a great weekend!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.


----------



## Pamela

My Romantic Suspense novel, Midnight Reflections, is Book of the Day

Kindle Fire Department - http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/07/midnight-reflections-kindle-book-of-day.html

I hope you'll all take a look,

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good morning guys--

I've posted two Freebies from Kindle Boards (Katherine Owen and Harriet Schultz) today at my Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

If you post your news over there, I will try to pick up for general posting.

Have a good day!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

My award-winning medieval historical romance (set in the Crusades in Damascus, Syria and England), CAPTIVE ROSE, is 99 cents for a limited time!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Lady N

Legacy Forgotten (Book 1 of The Avalon Legacies)










Ailis has spent her entire life pretending that she did not have powers because her mother deemed them UN normal and therefore bad. Her grandmother spent the first years of Ailis' life teaching her, preparing her for a great destiny. When her mother found out she moved them to California and away from her grandmother and teacher. So she decided to spend her life on the side of law enforcement. She is still doing great things. Her only problem now is that she is pretty sure that the serial murders her homicide unit is investigating are not being committed by a human. In walks the most gorgeous man she has ever seen. What's wrong with that? Ailis not only knows that he is a vampire but she also knows that he is the one who's been draining child molesters and murderers and leaving an empty carcass for her to find. Still, he does not seem like a bad guy to her. During her investigation she unearths secrets about her families past that takes her half way across the world back to Camelot to right a wrong that occurred thousands of years ago. Can she trust this vampire to help her solve a mystery that could very well end up with her being life challenged herself? 
Dangerously attractive vampire, Kenneth has been around long enough to know that there are no such things as coincidences. That's why, when he meets the undeniably strong willed homicide detective Ailis, he knows that there is a good explanation as to why she looks identical to his long dead fiancé. He just has to figure out what that would be. He decides to look into it and quickly discovers that she may look like his fiancé but she is independent and don't take any crap. It doesn't take long for her to remind him that he has a heart and what it feels like when it is breaking. When his one hundred year nemesis shows up in Miami and tries to force Ailis to join him, he realizes that her powers are worth something to even the worst of his kind. He pledges to protect her from any danger as long as he is still breathing. If those trying to keep her from fulfilling her destiny have anything to say about it, that won't be long at all.

http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Forgotten-ebook/dp/B005WL8EAA


----------



## Harriet Schultz

My 3000-word short story, Lust and Honor, a prequel to Legacy of the Highlands, is free on kindle. It has received three five-star reviews in its first 24 hours and I'm thrilled that it's nearing the top of Amazon's bestseller list in its category (short stories)!

What happens when the best man thinks he's in love -- or is it lust -- with the bride?

Download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> My 3000-word short story, Lust and Honor, a prequel to Legacy of the Highlands, is free on kindle. It has received three five-star reviews in its first 24 hours and I'm thrilled that it's nearing the top of Amazon's bestseller list in its category (short stories)!
> 
> What happens when the best man thinks he's in love -- or is it lust -- with the bride?
> 
> Download it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## IreneP

Miriam Minger said:


> My award-winning medieval historical romance (set in the Crusades in Damascus, Syria and England), CAPTIVE ROSE, is 99 cents for a limited time!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Ooohh - love your cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FREE today and tomorrow.

Listen to Your Heart is my second most popular book, so I hope you'll download and enjoy.



When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down.

Turned out of her job at the church, Lena is offered employment and a home with a wealthy family. When the son of the house pursues her, she is drawn into the seductive world of wealth and power. Can she survive the secrets of that world, or will fear drive her back to her church where she can no longer be sure of her welcome?

Currently ranked #22 under Historical Romance in the Kindle Free Store.

Here's a tweetable line if anyone is so inclined.

#FREE Can Lena survive the secrets of the rich and powerful? http://amzn.to/ht-az #historicalromance #romance @margaretannlake

Thanks to all who download and/or tweet.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret - tweeted and got it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Thanks Margaret - tweeted and got it!


Thanks, Pamela and happy readng!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

Gertie-- I posted at Book Luvin' Babes [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url], tweeted and will download!

I got some surprising good news. My non-fiction book, *Ever-Flowing Streams*, was named a finalist in *Religion & Spirituality * category in the new awards *eFestival of Words * that Bards and Sages is putting together.

You can check out the whole list of finalists in all the categories here http://www.efestivalofwords.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=146 You'll recognize a bunch of names. Go and vote for your favorites (including me)!

I'm off to Vegas for a week! Have a great weekend--

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana, Bravo & congratulations! Will vote for you!

Have a good time in Vegas.

Ruth


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Dana. I hope you enjoy it.

I'll pop on over and take a look at Julie's list. Congratulations. Julie is a tough critic.

And how casually she says she's off to Vegas.


----------



## Chicki

This also needs to happen to the Amazon Romance Forum bullies!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stop-the-gr-bullies/stop-goodreads-bullies_b_1689661.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Ruth Harris

Chicki, Thank you for posting this. Anne R Allen, my blog partner, addressed the same issue yesterday in her post. Anne was the target of a vicious bullying attack & writes about it here. Scary stuff, indeed.

http://annerallen.blogspot.com/2012/07/cybermen-colorado-tragedy-and-sociopath.html


----------



## Neil Ostroff

As I checked my email this morning I was pleasantly surprised to find out that my novel. DROP OUT has won today's Indie Book of the Day award. http://Indiebookoftheday.com . I'm not too familiar with the website but it seems like it has a lot of followers. I'm also not sure who nominated the book but if that person or persons reads this blog I'd like to say thanks. As I've always written, making it as an independent author requires exposure, lots and lots of exposure. I'm hoping this award will introduce a slew of new readers to my novels. I've already noticed a slight increase in sales. Once again, thanks for the award.


----------



## Chicki

Ruth Harris said:


> Chicki, Thank you for posting this. Anne R Allen, my blog partner, addressed the same issue yesterday in her post. Anne was the target of a vicious bullying attack & writes about it here. Scary stuff, indeed.
> 
> http://annerallen.blogspot.com/2012/07/cybermen-colorado-tragedy-and-sociopath.html


Thanks! I just shared that link on Facebook.

Chicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Neil Ostroff said:


> As I checked my email this morning I was pleasantly surprised to find out that my novel. DROP OUT has won today's Indie Book of the Day award. http://Indiebookoftheday.com . I'm not too familiar with the website but it seems like it has a lot of followers. I'm also not sure who nominated the book but if that person or persons reads this blog I'd like to say thanks. As I've always written, making it as an independent author requires exposure, lots and lots of exposure. I'm hoping this award will introduce a slew of new readers to my novels. I've already noticed a slight increase in sales. Once again, thanks for the award.


Congratulations, Neil. Reading your description of the horrors of 9-11 was very painful, but to understand why your hero did what he did it was very necessary. Great writing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> This also needs to happen to the Amazon Romance Forum bullies!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stop-the-gr-bullies/stop-goodreads-bullies_b_1689661.html
> 
> *Chicki Brown*





Ruth Harris said:


> Chicki, Thank you for posting this. Anne R Allen, my blog partner, addressed the same issue yesterday in her post. Anne was the target of a vicious bullying attack & writes about it here. Scary stuff, indeed.
> 
> http://annerallen.blogspot.com/2012/07/cybermen-colorado-tragedy-and-sociopath.html


I don't bother with either Goodreads or Amazon because of the bullying. Even here, I stick to the Cafe, the Bazaar, and NQK. Once in a very great while, I recommend a book, but always hold my breath when I do.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Chicki for your huffingtonpost article.

Regarding Goodreads.  I did a giveaway of the print book, The Living Image.  I had to buy the book myself, not cheap, then pay for postage for each of the winners.  The cost for giving away the five books, was over fifty dollars.  About 350 people requested the book at Goodreads.

I sent messages congratulating the winners on the date I sent the books out.  

I have not received one Thank-You note from any of the people who received the book.  Not one person even posted a rating or review.

In reviews I have received, on my Romantic Suspense novel, one reviewer said my main character should have died in the fourth chapter because she did something dangerous.  I find the level of discourse there upsetting.  I certainly won't be doing another giveaway or going there anytime soon.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--
All this traveling is making me dizzy. I'm home for a while. I haven't read the bullying discourses, but I will. I've certainly received my share of pot-shots. But I also have made some surprising new friends from all over the world. Here's some stuff that's going on--

The Summer Splash Blog Hop  is going on with over 80 authors participating. The Grand Prizes are 2 Kindle Fires and several Amazon Gift Cards. I'm giving away a *$20 Amazon Gift Card * at www.bookluvinbabes.com. Hop over and join in. There are many interesting authors to browse on the main list.

Also, I would appreciate some tweeting. EVER-FLOWING STREAMS  is FREE today. It's #1 in New Age and #2 in Alternative Medicine (I know, not romance, sorry). It's at about 160 in the over all ratings. I'd really like to get it into the top 100 before the day is out. I'd appreciate if you'd tweet:

*RT EVER-FLOWING STREAMS by Dana Taylor FREE today only. #1 New Age and Alternative Medicine Bestseller http://amzn.to/HSovEs*

Have a great day--

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana, Tweeted. Welcome home & hope you get into the top 100!


----------



## Pamela

Dana, tweeted for you.  Best of luck with the promo.

Just one more thing about Goodreads and I won't say another word.  I've made the nicest and best author friends there- Everett Peacock, Shirley Blane, Jim Hendee, Andre', and many others, and for that bonus the site has been wonderful.

I really appreciate this thread.  Authors helping each other.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.

I've never been able to find my way around Goodreads, so I missed all the excitement.


----------



## Chicki

I've never had a problem on Goodreads myself, but the Amazon Romance forum is another story ...

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I've never had a problem on Goodreads myself, but the Amazon Romance forum is another story ...
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


You'd think romance would attract a nicer class of reader, wouldn't you? They slaughtered me, including leaving a nasty comment on one of my good reviews.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Guys--

Check out the Summer Splash Blog Hop! About 80 authors are participating, all genres. Grand Prizes are *2 Kindle Fires, Amazon Gifts Cards for $75 and $50. * Plus, lots of author prizes.



You can start it at Book Luvin' Babes-- www.bookluvinbabes.com. I'm giving away a *$20 Amazon Card*,. Would love to give it to one of you!

Have a great evening!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

ROMANCE READERS AND WRITERS! Please watch this video and do as your heart leads! It's a fabulous project!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1162698421/love-between-the-covers

*Chicki Brown*
http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> ROMANCE READERS AND WRITERS! Please watch this video and do as your heart leads! It's a fabulous project!
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1162698421/love-between-the-covers
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com


Hi Chicki--
I just watched it. Fun and fascinating!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Romance Junkies has an Indie contest going on. They are a good, well-connected group.

Check it out-- http://www.contestjunkies.com/

Dana


----------



## projectbk

Is LGBT romance allowed here? Mephisto Waltz, a contemporary gothic romance, is on sale today!

http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343584629&sr=8-2&keywords=mephisto+waltz


----------



## Misha Crews

Good morning and Happy August! 

It's been awhile since my last book, but I'm happy to say that I've just released Still Waters, a 1950s romantic suspense. 99 cents for a limited time.


----------



## Chicki

Looks like RWA is finally facing up to change ...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/elise-sax/the-battle-cry-of-the-rom_b_1717155.html?utm_hp_ref=books

*Chicki Brown*
http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com


----------



## C_Routon

projectbk said:


> Is LGBT romance allowed here? Mephisto Waltz, a contemporary gothic romance, is on sale today!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mephisto-Waltz-ebook/dp/B00788334W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1343584629&sr=8-2&keywords=mephisto+waltz


Is it still on sale? If it goes back on sale, post a tweetable line for it and I'll send it out through my pen name.

Erotica / LGBT etc. is fine as long as the tweet is friendly for all.


----------



## C_Routon

I had to tell someone! I pushed the button last night and released Hillbilly Rockstar into the great unknown. I'm not actually announcing it until Friday on my blog, and then I have some guest posts lined up for the next few months. I'll post a tweetable line on Thursday night or Friday. I'm happy! I've been writing this story for 3-4 years, saying "one day", and that day is today!


----------



## Misha Crews

Chicki said:


> Looks like RWA is finally facing up to change ...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/elise-sax/the-battle-cry-of-the-rom_b_1717155.html?utm_hp_ref=books
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com


Chicki, thanks so much for posting that article! I wasn't able to make it to Nationals this year and I've been SO curious about how they addressed the Indie revolution. It's a good time for authors. "Publishers work for us now." Gotta love that! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Misha Crews

C_Routon said:


> I had to tell someone! I pushed the button last night and released Hillbilly Rockstar into the great unknown. I'm not actually announcing it until Friday on my blog, and then I have some guest posts lined up for the next few months. I'll post a tweetable line on Thursday night or Friday. I'm happy! I've been writing this story for 3-4 years, saying "one day", and that day is today!


Congratulations Christine! Welcome to the fray! 

I "liked" the book page. Don't forget to add some tags, then head over to the tag exchange thread. It can help you boost your book's visibility. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.26500/topicseen.html

Best of luck!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Chicki said:


> Looks like RWA is finally facing up to change ...
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/elise-sax/the-battle-cry-of-the-rom_b_1717155.html?utm_hp_ref=books
> 
> *Chicki Brown*
> http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com


Hi guys--
Yes, times they are a'changin. I had lunch after the conference with Jordan Dane. She's a Big Six writer. She managing a way to work in both worlds. She was a terrific business woman before she turned to writing a few years ago. RWA is going to have to be transformed like the rest of the big players. Personally, I think this is such an exciting time to be a writer. But it also chaotic!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

@Misha--looks like a very nice book. I posted it at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

@Christina--congratulations on the new release! I'll try to remember to pick it up on BLB in a little while. (I don't like to flood the news feed.)

Offer is open for people to send me excerpts of their books to post at the Book Luvin' Babes website. Now that I'm back from all my travels I should be able to get that moving a bit more. PM me at [email protected]

Finally--I have "Devil Moon" free today and tomorrow. I would appreciate some tweeting:

*RT **FREE** Celebrate the full moon! Download DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor Aug. 1 & 2 http://amzn.to/NmAyPO *

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> Yes, times they are a'changin... Personally, I think this is such an exciting time to be a writer. But it also chaotic!
> 
> Dana


The last time I went to my local chapter meeting, about a year ago, Suzanne Brockmann was the guest speaker. She warned them back then to embrace the e-book movement instead of fighting against it or ignoring it. After the meeting, one woman asked me, "Is there any money in e-publishing with Kindle?" I felt like I had stepped into the Dark Ages ...

I loved hanging out with the women in my local chapter, but I just wasn't getting anything out of the meetings any longer, because they simply refused to acknowledge self-publishing. So I stopped going ...

*Chicki*


----------



## Misha Crews

Dana Taylor said:


> Good afternoon--
> 
> @Misha--looks like a very nice book. I posted it at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> @Christina--congratulations on the new release! I'll try to remember to pick it up on BLB in a little while. (I don't like to flood the news feed.)
> 
> Offer is open for people to send me excerpts of their books to post at the Book Luvin' Babes website. Now that I'm back from all my travels I should be able to get that moving a bit more. PM me at [email protected]
> 
> Finally--I have "Devil Moon" free today and tomorrow. I would appreciate some tweeting:
> 
> *RT **FREE** Celebrate the full moon! Download DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor Aug. 1 & 2 http://amzn.to/NmAyPO *
> 
> Thanks!
> Dana


Thanks soooo much for the FB post! I tweeted your announcement about DEVIL MOON and downloaded a copy for myself.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> Finally--I have "Devil Moon" free today and tomorrow. I would appreciate some tweeting:
> 
> *RT **FREE** Celebrate the full moon! Download DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor Aug. 1 & 2 http://amzn.to/NmAyPO *


I've pinned this to my Pinterest "Book Deals" board and tweeted for you, Dana.

I also have a freebie on Amazon, which is very unexpected. They seem to be price matching but I don't know to where. I'll let it run free for a couple of days then contact them, so get it now if you like short historical romances before the price goes back up:



Tweets would be appreciated too:

#FREE for kindle: historical romance novella THE MERCENARY'S PRICE by @cj_archer http://goo.gl/lRHIl


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm on vacation and the computer I'm stuck on is slllloooooowwwwwwwww. Sometimes I can get in to twitter and sometimes it times out, so I can't promise any tweets this time. Sorry guys.


----------



## Pamela

Dana - Tweeted and got it!  Looks like it's doing very well.  #1 in divorce.  Good luck on the promo.


----------



## GmiG

Right, I am utterly new here but anyway, I just released my debut novel "Deceiving Noone" (it's still a bargain at $1.56). Background: "This is how Europe ends but Nathan has many other worries."

BOOK DESCRIPTION:
Originally from Boston, eighteen-year-old Nathaniel Noone is a slightly odd and insecure exemplar of the London student population on an epic mission to get across Europe and rescue his shockingly dishonest ex-girlfriend Cali, who is trapped in the ruins of war-torn Vienna. However, a treacherous journey to Vienna in the middle of the brutal war marks the beginning of his real troubles. Will Nathan survive the journey? Will he save Cali?

Massively unpredictable novel of personal insecurity, romance, friendship, epic journey and soul-crushing deceptions amidst the fires of war.

I hope you like it!


----------



## Misha Crews

CJArcher said:


> I also have a freebie on Amazon, which is very unexpected. They seem to be price matching but I don't know to where. I'll let it run free for a couple of days then contact them, so get it now if you like short historical romances before the price goes back up:


Downloaded, tagged, liked and tweeted! Beautiful cover, btw.


----------



## IreneP

C_Routon said:


> I had to tell someone! I pushed the button last night and released Hillbilly Rockstar into the great unknown. I'm not actually announcing it until Friday on my blog, and then I have some guest posts lined up for the next few months. I'll post a tweetable line on Thursday night or Friday. I'm happy! I've been writing this story for 3-4 years, saying "one day", and that day is today!


Congratulation!

Always kind of a shock when you realized you have made it to 'one day,' isn't it?


----------



## IreneP

Can you have the 'wrong' type of romantic heroine?

I'm guest blogging at Romance Lives Forever today about the 'other' kind of bad-girl.

I'd love a few comments and opinions!

http://is.gd/MldJW3

(Also, *I'm giving away a FREE copy of INFAMOUS* to one commenter - so come on down!)


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi all, I've been busy writing. I found time to blog why I decided to come clean about writing erotic romance short stories. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/07/why-i-came-out.html?spref=tw


----------



## 48209

So much going on! Getting all caught up. Congrats on all the good news ladies.

I'm trying to put the finishing touches on the next project. Someone stop life for a week or two and I"ll be done!


----------



## GmiG

IreneP said:


> Can you have the 'wrong' type of romantic heroine?
> 
> I'm guest blogging at Romance Lives Forever today about the 'other' kind of bad-girl.
> 
> I'd love a few comments and opinions!
> 
> http://is.gd/MldJW3
> 
> (Also, *I'm giving away a FREE copy of INFAMOUS* to one commenter - so come on down!)


I just published a comment and hope it is something of this sort that you were looking for. You've got a wonderful blog, by the way and I'll contact you about guest blogging, if I may?


----------



## Grace Elliot

"Hope's Betrayal" is one of the hot pick titles today at WLC Cafe
http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/

Yeah! 
If you are historical romance fan, or just love a good escapist romance, check it out!


----------



## brklynjames

Hello and thank you for allowing authors to post here to connect with readers.

I have an Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award Quarter Finalist, The Boots My Mother Gave Me. It is currently in a few Amazon Top 100 Categories: #1 in Family/Relationships #11 in Coming of Age. And can be found there on Kindle $4.99 or free to lend on Prime. 24+reviews. 4.6 stars. http://www.amazon.com/The-Boots-Mother-Gave-ebook/dp/B00457XGNM

I'm sharing here in the Indie Romance thread, as it is a love story at its core, and I have had quite a few guest blogs and reviews from strictly romance bloggers. If so inclined, please check out our latest review on Swept Away By Romance Blog @ http://sweptawaybyromance.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-boots-my-mother-gave-me-by-brooklyn.html

Review Excerpt from Swept Away By Romance: "My favorite part though, was Harley and Jeremiah's (Miah) romance. They were friends since they were 4 years old. Jeremiah was Harley's everything, heck he was my everything after reading this book. He was her best friend, her protector, her anchor, her lover, and in a house with stone walls, Jeremiah gave her a soft place to fall. They were two souls so connected that they were meant to be one, just with a long, winding journey in between."

Thank you for your time and consideration. Best Wishes To All & Happy Reading!


----------



## EllieP

Want to share my new release on kindle,

This is a contemporary romance, a mystery, a quirky tale of life and the things people do for love, erotic but character driven.

Two brothers alike in a crucial way and not alike at all in others, both looking for love. Named after characters in one of their grandfather's gritty spy novels, Jet and Falcon wonder if their often absent father is a spy.
Kind hearted Jet feels trapped in a job he doesn't like.
Dynamic, creative Falcon loves his work.

Jet longs for something different in his life. When he meets Emma, he thinks that after their night of delightful lovemaking he has found it. He longs to see her after that night. Does she feel the same?

Jet begins to change his life, but it's worrying and time consuming. His luck is about to change when Annabel kisses him in the local pub garden. Her sexual advances at first shock Jet until he lets himself relax into her passionate ways.

Jet has inherited a cottage from his grandfather, and as he clears out the garden shed what he finds there turns his ideas about his own family upside down.
Jet along with his brother Falcon decide to find out the secrets that have been hidden from them. Was their father a spy after all?
As Jet and Falcon start to unravel the secret life of their father, they realize that love is more important to them than they could have imagined.
It is for 18+ only and contains explicit sex in the love scenes. Romance for men and for women in this story told about the brothers and their love lives.
http://www.amazon.com/Two-of-Them-ebook/dp/B008RBJXOI $2.99


----------



## IreneP

GmiG said:


> I just published a comment and hope it is something of this sort that you were looking for. You've got a wonderful blog, by the way and I'll contact you about guest blogging, if I may?


Hi Mike -

Thanks so much to you and everyone else who stopped by. It's always nice to have people show up at your events - even the virtual ones.

That blog is actually run by Kayelle Allen - I was just a guest - but you should definitely drop her a line. She is very open to hosting other authors and nice to work with. Check her Guest Blogger FAQ on the site!


----------



## GmiG

Oh my, sorry!   But thanks, I'll get in touch with Kayelle.


----------



## IreneP

brklynjames said:


> I have an Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award Quarter Finalist, The Boots My Mother Gave Me. It is currently in a few Amazon Top 100 Categories: #1 in Family/Relationships #11 in Coming of Age. And can be found there on Kindle $4.99 or free to lend on Prime. 24+reviews. 4.6 stars. http://www.amazon.com/The-Boots-Mother-Gave-ebook/dp/B00457XGNM


Congratulations - that's so wonderful!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everybody--

Just popping in to see what's up. Good to see new people. If you will give us a tweetable line, many of us will pick it up and post it. For example, here's one you post for me--

*RT The Healer & the Lawyer AIN'T LOVE GRAND? by Dana Taylor. Best First Book Golden Quill Award http://amzn.to/yCA2Kq #comedy*

Okay, you can go back to the Olympics now!
Dana


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Hi CJ,

Your short knocked mine (Lust and Honor) off the #1 free spot for a few days and I'm sure yours would have held firm, so I'm glad your freebie was short-lived!  I see it's doing well on the "paid" short list too. Congrats and best wishes.

Harriet


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*RT The Healer & the Lawyer AIN'T LOVE GRAND? by Dana Taylor. Best First Book Golden Quill Award http://amzn.to/yCA2Kq #comedy*

Just tweeted the above, Dana! Mine is below (hope it's not too long).
Harriet

RT Lust & Honor No.1 Amazon short story #bestseller http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## Mel Comley

Tweeted for you Dana and Harriet. 


Here's one for me. 

Read the first chapter of A Time To Heal. A Romance adventure that starts off with a disaster. ow.ly/aY7Ly #romance #adventure


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Had to shorten your tweet a bit, Mel, but it's out in twitterworld. Thanks for posting mine.

Harriet



Mel Comley said:


> Tweeted for you Dana and Harriet.
> 
> Here's one for me.
> 
> Read the first chapter of A Time To Heal. A Romance adventure that starts off with a disaster. ow.ly/aY7Ly #romance #adventure


----------



## Ruth Harris

I have two FREE books today, both love stories but very, very different—one chic & sophisticated set in upscale Manhattan, the other about an orphaned baby rhino, a female vet and her hard-to-please boss set in an animal orphanage in Africa. I'd love some tweets and downloads if you have a moment.

"Fiction at its best!" MODERN WOMEN by "brilliant" NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris amzn.to/lvFPz9 #FREE #chicklit #amreading

"Awesome!" ZURI A love story by "brilliant" NYT bestseller Ruth Harris amzn.to/J4KKrA #FREE #amreading #fiction #Africa

Thank you, I appreciate your help & will return the favor. Just ask.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> I have two FREE books today, both love stories but very, very different-one chic & sophisticated set in upscale Manhattan, the other about an orphaned baby rhino, a female vet and her hard-to-please boss set in an animal orphanage in Africa. I'd love some tweets and downloads if you have a moment.
> 
> "Fiction at its best!" MODERN WOMEN by "brilliant" NYTimes bestseller Ruth Harris amzn.to/lvFPz9 #FREE #chicklit #amreading
> 
> "Awesome!" ZURI A love story by "brilliant" NYT bestseller Ruth Harris amzn.to/J4KKrA #FREE #amreading #fiction #Africa
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate your help & will return the favor. Just ask.


I'm back home so I can tweet again. Good luck.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gertie aka Margaret, many many thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> Gertie aka Margaret, many many thanks!


Gertie, please.  Glad to help.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gertie, thank you! lol ;-)


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Welcome back, Gertie! Hope you had a great time, wherever you were.

I tweeted everyone at @supernaldana and @bookluvinbabes

Ruth--I posted your freebies on the BLB facebook page.

Have a great evening. I'm going to go take a cool swim!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

So excited that A HINT OF RAPTURE is *FREE* at Amazon! Snap up your copy and enjoy a non-stop romantic adventure in the Scottish Highlands!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana—thank you! Greatly appreciated!

Miriam—tweeted you. 
If you have a moment, I'd love tweets for my last free day.

Last Day! #FREE Million-copy NYT #bestseller MODERN WOMEN by @RuthHarrisBooks amzn.to/lvFPz9 #UK #chicklit

Last Day! #FREE "Awesome!" ZURI A love story by NYT bestseller @RuthHarrisBooks amzn.to/J4KKrA  #amreading #romance


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gotcha, Ruth!

Miriam Minger


----------



## marielamba

Hi folks!

My YA paranormal romance DRAWN is going free for Kindle on Amazon today Weds. 8/8 through Thursday 8/9. DRAWN is a time travel featuring a hot medieval ghost...and it's gotten lots of great reviews. Including this review it just received this morning from Book Love 101!: "We've got forbidden romance, time travel, mystery, deception, heart break, and so much more! All put together to make one truly EPIC read! Five stars from me! I'd reccomend this read to anyone!"

Please download your own copy of DRAWN by going here: http://amzn.to/z8azlC

*And if you could help out by tweeting, that would rock. Here's a sample tweet:

Get a #freeebook of #paranormal #romance DRAWN by @marielamba today 8/8 thru 8/9 http://amzn.to/z8azlC

Thanks so much! 
Marie


----------



## Ruth Harris

Miriam, Many thanks. Greatly appreciated!

Marie, gotcha. Tweeted, DL'd.  Good luck!


----------



## marielamba

Thanks so much, Ruth! <3


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Dana, happy to see you here. Hope you enjoyed that swim! I used to live and breathe to swim. Oh, those were the days.

I was going to add @supernaldana, but just realized I'm already following you.

Thanks again for the *Younger Next Decade* post. It was fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marielamba said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> My YA paranormal romance DRAWN is going free for Kindle on Amazon today Weds. 8/8 through Thursday 8/9. DRAWN is a time travel featuring a hot medieval ghost...and it's gotten lots of great reviews. Including this review it just received this morning from Book Love 101!: "We've got forbidden romance, time travel, mystery, deception, heart break, and so much more! All put together to make one truly EPIC read! Five stars from me! I'd reccomend this read to anyone!"
> 
> Please download your own copy of DRAWN by going here: http://amzn.to/z8azlC
> 
> *And if you could help out by tweeting, that would rock. Here's a sample tweet:
> 
> Get a #freeebook of #paranormal #romance DRAWN by @marielamba today 8/8 thru 8/9 http://amzn.to/z8azlC
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Marie


Gotcha tweeted. Good luck.


----------



## marielamba

Thanks so much, Margaret! <3


----------



## Dana Taylor

Miriam Minger said:


> So excited that A HINT OF RAPTURE is *FREE* at Amazon! Snap up your copy and enjoy a non-stop romantic adventure in the Scottish Highlands!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Miriam--

Congrats on getting this in the Free store. I see it's riding high on the charts. I posted it on the Book Luvin' Babes Face book page--

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Guys--

I think the heat and the Olympics have kept everyone otherwise occupied. Bards & Sages EFestival of Words is coming up next weekend. It's quite ambitious. Look over the site and check out the workshops http://www.efestivalofwords.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=146
My book--Ever-Flowing Streams  is nominated in the Religion & Spirituality Category. If you join and vote for various books, be sure to give mine a click.

Stay cool!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

The second Sneek Peak Saturday excerpt from _*Ain't Too Proud to Beg*_, my upcoming release, is up on my blog. Check it out!

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/08/last-saturday-i-posted-firstinsert-link.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Tiffany_Rose

If anyone is willing to tweet, I have a guest post from author Lisa Carlisle on my blog today.

Guest Post @AuthTiffanyRose From Military Memoir to Romance @LisaCBooks author, SMOLDERING NIGHTS #erotic #romance http://bit.ly/LisaCBooks

My blog does have the 18+ disclaimer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> The second Sneek Peak Saturday excerpt from _*Ain't Too Proud to Beg*_, my upcoming release, is up on my blog. Check it out!
> 
> http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/08/last-saturday-i-posted-firstinsert-link.html
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Chicki, give me a tweetable line, please.



Tiffany_Rose said:


> If anyone is willing to tweet, I have a guest post from author Lisa Carlisle on my blog today.
> 
> Guest Post @AuthTiffanyRose From Military Memoir to Romance @LisaCBooks author, SMOLDERING NIGHTS #erotic #romance http://bit.ly/LisaCBooks
> 
> My blog does have the 18+ disclaimer.


Scheduled it to go out tonight.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Chicki, give me a tweetable line, please.
> 
> Scheduled it to go out tonight.


Thanks, Margaret! Here you go:

The 2nd Sneek Peak Saturday excerpt from AIN'T TOO PROUD TO BEG, by Chicki Brown is up on her blog. Check it out!http://bit.ly/NnyGXu


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Thanks, Margaret! Here you go:
> 
> The 2nd Sneek Peak Saturday excerpt from AIN'T TOO PROUD TO BEG, by Chicki Brown is up on her blog. Check it out!http://bit.ly/NnyGXu


Gotcha tweeted, Chicki.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

@Chicki and Tiffany Rose-- You were tweeted at @bookluvinbabes

Think I'll promote Jaguar Jack for anyone who wants to tweet

*RT The Aussie Adventurer and the Lady Marine--JAGUAR JACK by Dana Taylor. Crikey--what fun! http://bit.ly/HvLMiy*

Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gotcha tweeted, Chicki.


Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> @Chicki and Tiffany Rose-- You were tweeted at @bookluvinbabes
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana! Just tweeted yours. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.

I'm featuring _A Slice of Life_ for Sample Sunday, if anyone would like to tweet.

#SampleSunday "reads like a warm slice of pumpkin pie at Grandma's house on thanksgiving" http://bit.ly/sl-kb @margaretannlake #romance


----------



## ruecole

My romantic short story, The Perfect Ring, is free today, Monday August 13th, through Friday, August 17th. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG

"Cleverly written and an enjoyable, super quick read, can't be faulted for a bit of light entertainment." - The Kindle Book Review

Alistair Deacon is on the hunt for the perfect engagement ring for his girlfriend, Emma. When he and his workmate, Dee, find it in a tiny shop in Covent Garden, the old shop woman there makes a startling prediction. Now Alistair may have got more than he bargained for.

Tweetable line: Could the perfect ring be more than he bargained for? #FREE #EBOOK The Perfect Ring http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG #amreading #whattoread #romance

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ruecole said:


> My romantic short story, The Perfect Ring, is free today, Monday August 13th, through Friday, August 17th. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG
> 
> "Cleverly written and an enjoyable, super quick read, can't be faulted for a bit of light entertainment." - The Kindle Book Review
> 
> Alistair Deacon is on the hunt for the perfect engagement ring for his girlfriend, Emma. When he and his workmate, Dee, find it in a tiny shop in Covent Garden, the old shop woman there makes a startling prediction. Now Alistair may have got more than he bargained for.
> 
> Tweetable line: Could the perfect ring be more than he bargained for? #FREE #EBOOK The Perfect Ring http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG #amreading #whattoread #romance
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Tweeted for you. Good luck.


----------



## ruecole

Thanks, Gertie! 

Rue


----------



## Dana Taylor

ruecole said:


> My romantic short story, The Perfect Ring, is free today, Monday August 13th, through Friday, August 17th. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG
> 
> "Cleverly written and an enjoyable, super quick read, can't be faulted for a bit of light entertainment." - The Kindle Book Review
> 
> Alistair Deacon is on the hunt for the perfect engagement ring for his girlfriend, Emma. When he and his workmate, Dee, find it in a tiny shop in Covent Garden, the old shop woman there makes a startling prediction. Now Alistair may have got more than he bargained for.
> 
> Tweetable line: Could the perfect ring be more than he bargained for? #FREE #EBOOK The Perfect Ring http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG #amreading #whattoread #romance
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Rue--

I tweeted for you and posted at BLB facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I'm putting together new book to go into the KDP program. It isn't primarily romance, but I would like to run the description I am working on past you and see how it flies.

*"Supernal" is defined as "from on high," "heavenly," or "ethereal." From the author of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" and the spiritual memoir, "Ever-Flowing Streams," comes a collection of stories, articles, and poems with a mystical touch.

Part One features fictional stories of transformation. In "House Call" a chronically ill young woman receives an angelic substitute therapist for the day. "Detour" takes a grieving mother through a wrinkle in time to a place of new hope. "The Lamp" serves as a secret symbol between lovers.

Part Two offers real-life stories that prove the old adage "truth is stranger than fiction." Inspired by actual events in the author's life, these brushes with supernal forces are guaranteed to entertain and encourage.

Dana Taylor tackles serious subjects-illness, grief, and aging-with a touch of humor and a measure of hope. "Supernal Stories" will lift your spirits and just might open your eyes to the supernal influences present in your own life.*










Would you have any motivation from that description to check out the book?

Dana


----------



## ruecole

Dana Taylor said:


> Rue--
> 
> I tweeted for you and posted at BLB facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana! 

Rue


----------



## ruecole

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I'm putting together new book to go into the KDP program. It isn't primarily romance, but I would like to run the description I am working on past you and see how it flies.
> 
> *"Supernal" is defined as "from on high," "heavenly," or "ethereal." From the author of "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" and the spiritual memoir, "Ever-Flowing Streams," comes a collection of stories, articles, and poems with a mystical touch.
> 
> Part One features fictional stories of transformation. In "House Call" a chronically ill young woman receives an angelic substitute therapist for the day. "Detour" takes a grieving mother through a wrinkle in time to a place of new hope. "The Lamp" serves as a secret symbol between lovers.
> 
> Part Two offers real-life stories that prove the old adage "truth is stranger than fiction." Inspired by actual events in the author's life, these brushes with supernal forces are guaranteed to entertain and encourage.
> 
> Dana Taylor tackles serious subjects-illness, grief, and aging-with a touch of humor and a measure of hope. "Supernal Stories" will lift your spirits and just might open your eyes to the supernal influences present in your own life.*
> 
> Would you have any motivation from that description to check out the book?
> 
> Dana


Hi Dana,

I think you've mostly got it, but I think it needs to be tightened just a tad to really pique reader interest--or at least this reader!

First, I would cut the definition at the beginning and start with "From the author of..." Then I'd add a bit to the last sentences in that paragraph: "stories--both real-life and fiction, articles, and poems" (I think that's the correct punctuation. Double check to be sure).

Also, I'd cut the line "Part one offers..." and start with the descriptions of the stories. Also, for the paragraph that starts "Part Two..." I'd cut that whole paragraph and instead write a couple descriptions for those true stories like you did for the fiction. Then combine those descriptions into a single paragraph with the fiction stories.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, I like your blurb the way it is. Not all of the stories interest me, especially the poems, but a couple of them did. I have a terrible aversion to poetry.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

Thanks for the input, girl friends. We'll see what happens. FYI, the "poetry" is a lot like the stuff of greeting cards!

What else is happening around here?

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Dana, your book looks fab. I like the description the way it is too. 

Just popping into this thread to say hi. I've been writing furiously and haven't been on kindleboards much lately. Tomorrow I head off to RWAustralia's conference which should be fun. I'm on a panel with some fab other authors, discussing options "Beyond the Big 6". I'll be talking all things self-publishing and Montlake Romance. If on the odd chance there are any Aussies reading this and you'll be at the conference, please come up and say hi.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Let's have some fun! It's my "Favorite Memory of Summer Giveaway!" All you have to do is "Like" my Author page and then sign-up for my newsletter (see gold buttons) between now and Labor Day, Sept. 3--and you might win a $50 Amazon gift card AND an autographed *print* copy of THE PAGAN'S PRIZE, winner of the Best Medieval Romance from Romantic Times! Oh yes, and don't forget to share your favorite summer memory with us in the comments. Good luck!

Miriam Minger

https://www.facebook.com/#!/MiriamMingerfans


----------



## Aris Whittier

Hi all I was excited to see that SECRETS is the Indie Book of the Day.

I'd love to get some tweets out there. 

SECRETS by @ArisWhittier is the Indie Book of the Day! http://indiebookoftheday.com pic.twitter.com/MABJLt0H


----------



## Aris Whittier

ruecole said:


> My romantic short story, The Perfect Ring, is free today, Monday August 13th, through Friday, August 17th. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG
> 
> "Cleverly written and an enjoyable, super quick read, can't be faulted for a bit of light entertainment." - The Kindle Book Review
> 
> Alistair Deacon is on the hunt for the perfect engagement ring for his girlfriend, Emma. When he and his workmate, Dee, find it in a tiny shop in Covent Garden, the old shop woman there makes a startling prediction. Now Alistair may have got more than he bargained for.
> 
> Tweetable line: Could the perfect ring be more than he bargained for? #FREE #EBOOK The Perfect Ring http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085322EG #amreading #whattoread #romance
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Rue, I just tweeted you. You are #1 in short stories Congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Hi all I was excited to see that SECRETS is the Indie Book of the Day.
> 
> I'd love to get some tweets out there.
> 
> SECRETS by @ArisWhittier is the Indie Book of the Day! http://indiebookoftheday.com pic.twitter.com/MABJLt0H


Got you tweeted.


----------



## 48209

WOW! Three pages of stuff to catch up on. I hadn't realized I'd been so MIA. And so much good news!!!

Me? Still writing, trying to wrap up the next thing and I did a guest blog on the emotional gut punches of Almost Kisses. I don't guest blog that often, so it was a treat. Stop by if you have a fav almost kiss to share! 
http://briaspage.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/3466/


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge, a Christian romance by Christine Schrader. Sells for .99 cents on Amazon.

A warm breeze blew the girl's dark curly hair across her face. She pushed the stray strands back as she continued jogging across the uneven sod. The ground had been plowed for a spring planting of corn. The air had a clean, fresh smell. She embraced the day joyfully; glad that winter was finally over. She looked over her shoulder at the large commercial greenhouse in the open field behind her home. She felt a surge of pride. The greenhouse had been a dream of hers since childhood. She looked away from the greenhouse and continued her workout, though she hardly needed it. At twenty-three she was healthy and fashionable thin.

A small brown and white female collie yapped at her heels, until a surprised squirrel provided a more challenging pastime. Sandy ran off toward the woods barking furiously.

Amused, the athletic girl watched her dog pursue the scampering prey. Without warning her right foot got caught in a hidden tree root uncovered by the plow. It brought her up short and pitched her forward. She fell hard and twisted her ankle. She involuntarily cried out as the pain shot through her foot. She sighed and rolled to a sitting position, clutching her injured foot in both hands. Her ankle throbbed.

Sandy stopped to watch her mistress momentarily, until the squirrel darted into the underbrush. Instantly, Sandy continued the chase.

The girl watched the dog disappear into the cluster of trees and did not notice the man approach until he spoke.

"Well! Well! What have we here?" Mercy asked, stepping from a line of fir trees that constituted a boundary between the farms, fascinated by the lovely, oval face that pivoted around to stare up at him through startled, violet eyes. "Are you real or an apparition sent to keep me from being bored in this God forsaken place?" His dark eyes sparkled with amusement, before concern brought him to her side.

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm a flesh and blood girl."

"Oh...I'm not disappointed, I assure you," the stranger retorted, stooping to remove the ever tightening tennis shoe from the swelling foot. "What happened?"

Billy winced when he pulled off the tennis shoe. "My foot got caught in a tree root. I wasn't watching where I was going. My dog distracted me."

"Who are you?" she asked warily, studying her rescuer. He didn't look like one of those pesky hunters her father kept running off the place.

"I'm Mercy Collins. I'm renting the Peterson Farm." He nodded his head toward the house hidden by the thicket of pine trees. He gazed into the depths of her velvety eyes, noting the curious sweep of her thick lashes. "And who are you, little one?"

"I'm not a child," she retorted indignantly, her lips forming a slight pout. "I'm Billy Jean Ackerman and I own the nursery and landscaping business next door." She nodded her head in the direction of the large greenhouse.

Mercy flinched like he'd been hit; dropping her injured foot as if the touch of it burned his hand. Billy...a girl? It wasn't fair. Why should Jim have a living sister; one so beautiful and so vibrant, while Carol lay in a lonely grave?

Billy moaned when her injured foot struck the ground. She missed the cruel twist of his lips and the smoldering fire in the dark brown eyes that examined her closely. "What's the matter? You sit on a brier or something?" Billy quipped, half-angry at his carelessness. Her foot ached.

"Billy Ackerman," he echoed, ignoring the barb. An unexpected urge to spoil her, to crush her innocence consumed him with a burning passion. He fought against the urge. He unconsciously clenched his fist. With the same control that he exercised at a merger or confrontation with an opponent, he veiled his contempt neatly behind a stiff smile.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## Dana Taylor

Caitie Quinn said:


> WOW! Three pages of stuff to catch up on. I hadn't realized I'd been so MIA. And so much good news!!!
> 
> Me? Still writing, trying to wrap up the next thing and I did a guest blog on the emotional gut punches of Almost Kisses. I don't guest blog that often, so it was a treat. Stop by if you have a fav almost kiss to share!
> http://briaspage.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/3466/


Hi Guys--

@Caitie--cute! Iposted it at BLB Facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

@Christine--welcome!
Yesterday I popped over to Gerties twitter account and retweeted the gals I recognized from this list.

My latest release went live yesterday--Supernal Stories 

It would be greatly appreciated if you would "like" and tag.

Here's a tweet

*RT SUPERNAL STORIES by Dana Taylor--angels, dreams, and other heavenly encounters http://amzn.to/NJ6OK6 #99cents @supernaldana*

Thanks--
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Dana.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is my second most popular book.



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Print Length: 50 pages

Here's a tweetable line.

RT What do a man, a boy, & a dog have in common? Irresistible puppy dog eyes. http://bit.ly/r1-az #romance #historicalromance #kindle

Thanks.


----------



## Chicki

If you've been keeping up with the adventures of Vaughn Breland, I just posted Sneak Peek #3 from AIN'T TOO PROUD TO BEG, my upcoming fall release, on my blog. Poor Vaughn ...

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/08/saturday-sneak-peek-3.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## 48209

Thanks Dana

Christine, nice excerpt - I'm bad at remembering to share them, but it's always great to get a look at other people's stuff. GOOD LUCK


----------



## projectbk

I've just updated the cover for my gothic romance novel, Mephisto Waltz.



If you're into lgbt romance, or you just want to be better acquainted with lgbt issues such as bullying, ex-gay therapy, and religious and family pressure, check it out


----------



## Aris Whittier

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tweeted.


I saw that! Much appreciated ;o)


----------



## Pamela

Dana - About 3/4 into Devil Moon - warning to all - it's like a box of chocolates.  Don't open unless you plan to gulp the whole thing down in one sitting.

Got it when it was free and finally got time to read.  It's so much fun.  I'll post a review soon because I'm almost finished.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Have you entered my "Favorite Memory of Summer Giveaway!"? First, click on the Facebook icon on my blog. Then "Like" my author page (tell your friends, too) and subscribe to my newsletter (see gold buttons), and you might win a $50 Amazon gift card and an autographed print copy of The Pagan's Prize, one of my personal favs and winner of a Best Medieval Romance of the Year award from Romantic Times!

Here's the link to my blog:

http://walker-publishing.com/category/giveaway/

Good luck!

Miriam Minger


----------



## jasonzc

Penultimate Hustle: Japan is free through Friday. It's crazy good, but also very explicit.
http://www.amazon.com/Penultimate-Hustle-Japan-ebook/dp/B008ZSW67Y/

Chris and Janique Turner, fresh from prison, head to Japan. Still fugitives, they make their way to the offices of Ultimate Hustle, Japan, LLC.

There, they try to raise money for an operation for a friend, and discover a thief in his organization. Desperate for a solution, they meet teen sensation Yuki, and end up making the best Godzilla movie since the invention of color film.

They also establish themselves as the greatest porn duo of all time. Along they way, they laugh, love, and fight for their lives against Yakuza, ninjas, and the world's mediocrity.

Contains explicit language, adult situations, violence, and drug use.

Check out Radar Love, their first book, for more Chris and Janique. Penultimate Hustle: L.A., the next novel in the Ultimate Hustle series, is being prepared for a September release.


----------



## 48209

Posted the opening scene for the next book in my Theories in Love series. If you'd like to check it out, it's here:

http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/theories-in-love-book-2-excerpt/

If you get a chance on twitter, here's my RT:

RT @caitiequinn Here's an excerpt for the next Theories in Love book. Enjoy! http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/theories-in-love-book-2-excerpt/ #romance #chicklitchat #kindle

Thanks all. And seriously, this thread? I'm not shrinking my TBR pile at all!! It just keeps growing.


----------



## projectbk

I've lowered the price on Mephisto Waltz, my gothic romance, to $2.99. This is a great read if you want some insight into lgbt issues or the ex-gay racket, or if you just want to read a fun romance.

Mephisto Waltz


----------



## 48209

projectbk, what's "the ex-gay racket"?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hey guys--

I've had a busy week. Just checking in.

@Pamela--glad you are enjoying "Devil Moon." That seems to be a people pleaser. 
@Caitie--I tweeted for you!

I've got a fun contest going on at Book Luvin' Babes. Tracy H. Tucker is sponsoring a small Caption Contest for her book *I Kill Me: Tales of a Jilted Hypochondriac* 

Here's a tweet

*RT Caption Contest for $15 Amazon Gift Card at Book Luvin Babes--Why is author shoveling manure? www.bookluvinbabes.com #Contests*

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Miriam Minger said:


> Have you entered my "Favorite Memory of Summer Giveaway!"? First, click on the Facebook icon on my blog. Then "Like" my author page (tell your friends, too) and subscribe to my newsletter (see gold buttons), and you might win a $50 Amazon gift card and an autographed print copy of The Pagan's Prize, one of my personal favs and winner of a Best Medieval Romance of the Year award from Romantic Times!
> 
> Here's the link to my blog:
> 
> http://walker-publishing.com/category/giveaway/
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Miriam Minger
> 
> Posted at Book Luvin' Babes facebook page--
> Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitie Quinn said:


> Posted the opening scene for the next book in my Theories in Love series. If you'd like to check it out, it's here:
> 
> http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/theories-in-love-book-2-excerpt/
> 
> If you get a chance on twitter, here's my RT:
> 
> RT @caitiequinn Here's an excerpt for the next Theories in Love book. Enjoy! http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/theories-in-love-book-2-excerpt/ #romance #chicklitchat #kindle
> 
> Thanks all. And seriously, this thread? I'm not shrinking my TBR pile at all!! It just keeps growing.


you need to shorten your url. I use bit.ly so I can track my clicks.


----------



## EllieP

It's countdown to my erotic romance The Horoscope Writer being released on kindle and for the next three days you can read a huge preview on my blog http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/p/special-preview-six-chapters-to-read.html


----------



## projectbk

Caitie Quinn, the ex-gay movement (I called it a racket to be derisive) is a group of people who, against the advice of the medical and psychological community, try to "cure" gay people.  Sometimes they use pop psychology, sometimes they use prayer and sometimes they even use exorcisms.  They can do traditional therapy, or they can run camps where they do more intensive treatment. It can get pretty scary.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Labor Day--

I've been so busy. What has everyone got going on this weekend?

There's a full moon, so that means  is FREE August 31 & September 1. Here's a tweet

*RT **FREE Fri & Sat** Celebrate the Blue Moon with DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/NmAyPO *

Also, at *Book Luvin' Babes* we're giving away a couple $15 Amazon Gift Cards. Come on over and enter the contest. www.bookluvinbabes.com

Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## anne_holly

My romance novel _Textbook Romance_ has been nominated for read of the month at Sizzling Hot Book Reviews!

They gave it a lovely review earlier in the month:
http://www.sizzlinghotbooks.net/2012/08/m-textbook-romance-by-anne-holly.html

If you'd care to vote, you can find all the nominees in the sidebar. 

Happy weekend, all!


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Dana - added my own recommendation to the tweet.  Best wishes!


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge, a Christian romance by Christine Schrader. Sells for .99 cents on Amazon.

A warm breeze blew the girl's dark curly hair across her face. She pushed the stray strands back as she continued jogging across the uneven sod. The ground had been plowed for a spring planting of corn. The air had a clean, fresh smell. She embraced the day joyfully; glad that winter was finally over. She looked over her shoulder at the large commercial greenhouse in the open field behind her home. She felt a surge of pride. The greenhouse had been a dream of hers since childhood. She looked away from the greenhouse and continued her workout, though she hardly needed it. At twenty-three she was healthy and fashionable thin.

A small brown and white female collie yapped at her heels, until a surprised squirrel provided a more challenging pastime. Sandy ran off toward the woods barking furiously.

Amused, the athletic girl watched her dog pursue the scampering prey. Without warning her right foot got caught in a hidden tree root uncovered by the plow. It brought her up short and pitched her forward. She fell hard and twisted her ankle. She involuntarily cried out as the pain shot through her foot. She sighed and rolled to a sitting position, clutching her injured foot in both hands. Her ankle throbbed.

Sandy stopped to watch her mistress momentarily, until the squirrel darted into the underbrush. Instantly, Sandy continued the chase.

The girl watched the dog disappear into the cluster of trees and did not notice the man approach until he spoke.

"Well! Well! What have we here?" Mercy asked, stepping from a line of fir trees that constituted a boundary between the farms, fascinated by the lovely, oval face that pivoted around to stare up at him through startled, violet eyes. "Are you real or an apparition sent to keep me from being bored in this God forsaken place?" His dark eyes sparkled with amusement, before concern brought him to her side.

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm a flesh and blood girl."

"Oh...I'm not disappointed, I assure you," the stranger retorted, stooping to remove the ever tightening tennis shoe from the swelling foot. "What happened?"

Billy winced when he pulled off the tennis shoe. "My foot got caught in a tree root. I wasn't watching where I was going. My dog distracted me."

"Who are you?" she asked warily, studying her rescuer. He didn't look like one of those pesky hunters her father kept running off the place.

"I'm Mercy Collins. I'm renting the Peterson Farm." He nodded his head toward the house hidden by the thicket of pine trees. He gazed into the depths of her velvety eyes, noting the curious sweep of her thick lashes. "And who are you, little one?"

"I'm not a child," she retorted indignantly, her lips forming a slight pout. "I'm Billy Jean Ackerman and I own the nursery and landscaping business next door." She nodded her head in the direction of the large greenhouse.

Mercy flinched like he'd been hit; dropping her injured foot as if the touch of it burned his hand. Billy...a girl? It wasn't fair. Why should Jim have a living sister; one so beautiful and so vibrant, while Carol lay in a lonely grave?

Billy moaned when her injured foot struck the ground. She missed the cruel twist of his lips and the smoldering fire in the dark brown eyes that examined her closely. "What's the matter? You sit on a brier or something?" Billy quipped, half-angry at his carelessness. Her foot ached.

"Billy Ackerman," he echoed, ignoring the barb. An unexpected urge to spoil her, to crush her innocence consumed him with a burning passion. He fought against the urge. He unconsciously clenched his fist. With the same control that he exercised at a merger or confrontation with an opponent, he veiled his contempt neatly behind a stiff smile.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Pamela--thanks a bunch!

@godchild--nice scene I went in and "liked" and "tagged"

Reminder--"liking" and "tagging" fellow authors' work is very helpful!

*I'd love to see more traffic at www.BookLuvinBabes.com this weekend. Wouldn't you like to win a $15 Amazon Gift Card?*

Have a good day--

Dana


----------



## devgohan

_The Creators: Epic Fantasy Romance FREE on Kindle_

*Andrew Miller has lost the love of his life.*

His soulmate Regina Lopez has been stripped away from him far too soon. Desperate to reunite with her again, he'll go anywhere and do anything -- even if that means traveling into the afterlife, deep into the recesses of his mind, to the ends of the universe or through the throes of time itself. Along Andrew's tumultuous and painful journey, he discovers a latent ability that the star-crossed lovers have always possessed but have tragically forgotten. That they are Creators -- unlimited in ability and irrevocably in love -- inevitably bound through matter, energy, space and time.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Creators-ebook/dp/B008LYE76A - GET on Amazon

http://thecreatorsbook.com - Check out the fantastic site






*Hey everyone!

I want to introduce my first book to the world. It's up on Amazon's Kindle Select Program for free this labor day weekend. I would greatly appreciate it if you were to pick it up and give it a read. Thought I'd keep this short and sweet and let the book pitch itself!

Thanks,

Devin Rice*


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi again--

@Devin--congrats on your debut. I posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Always happy to support a fellow Californian!

Good luck!

Dana


----------



## EllieP

New release on kindle today contemporary erotic romance. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094JIIVQ
When Dominic Reed looks out of his study window and sees Cassie, he's not sure what to make of her at first. That's before he sees her lovely gray eyes and pretty skin. He's a writer and works alone, which to his sadness has become his way of life.
When he asks Cassie to have coffee with him, it's the start of an intoxicating romance for the both of them. If only Dominic didn't have to hide some of his writing, if only he hadn't inherited a strange gift from his great uncle Aubrey. Cassie ignites a passion in Dominic that he has never felt and he seeks for a way to bind her to him.
Cassie is an artist and when she falls in love with Dominic she paints him a picture of his wonderful back garden where they have made love, little knowing that it will have a special effect on Dominic.
This is an erotic romance, and has graphic sex in the frequent love scenes, suitable for age 18+.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana. Good luck on your free run.

Here's my latest release. A classic love story retold by me and illustrated by Jeff Hepple. We write this series for children, but a love story is a love story, right?


----------



## MSTHRILLER

My two romantic comedies are free on Amazon until next Tues. Please download and enjoy! Thank you!


----------



## Chicki

I missed posting the Saturday Sneak Peek of my upcoming novel, _*Ain't Too Proud to Beg*_, yesterday, so it's up today. Check it out!

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/09/sunday-sneak-peek-5.html

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hope you're enjoying the Labor Day holiday!

Btw, this is a *Last Call*! You have until midnight Sept. 3 to enter my "Favorite Memory of Summer Giveaway!" Like my Facebook page and subscribe to my newsletter (see gold buttons) and you might win a $50 Amazon gift card and an autographed print copy of The Pagan's Prize, one of my personal favs and winner of a Best Medieval Romance of the Year award from Romantic Times! Don't forget to share your favorite summer memory in the comments!

https://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Hi all! Congrats on all the debuts, free runs, sales and other good news! Sorry I haven't been around in a while, but life got busy with my newest release. Here it is:



It's the second book in the Emily Chambers Spirit Medium series which is a YA historical paranormal romance with ghosts, demons and things that go bump in the night. I've put the first book, THE MEDIUM, *on sale for 99 cents* to celebrate the release of Possession:



I also have a new Facebook fan page and would love some Likes on it: http://www.facebook.com/CJArcherAuthorPage


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Guys--

I hope you had a good Labor Day weekend. I labored!

@Traci & CJ--I posted your books at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

@Gertie--how neat that you and Jeff are getting into children's books. Let us know how that goes.

Have a good evening!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Guys--
> 
> I hope you had a good Labor Day weekend. I labored!
> 
> @Traci & CJ--I posted your books at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> @Gertie--how neat that you and Jeff are getting into children's books. Let us know how that goes.
> 
> Have a good evening!
> 
> Dana


I'm still writing romance stories but definitely getting a kick out of the kids books.

I've lowered the price on The Professor and the Bootlegger to $0.99 for a week or two.

A fun trip to the Roaring Twenties.



1927 - Howard Jenkins is a history professor, immersed in the medieval world, in love with the past. His younger brother, Reginald, is a ne'er do well who plays at being a student to please their parents. When Reginald's gambling debts involve Howard in a bootlegging operation, Howard is blasted out of his secure academic world. Howard's only question now is, what would Robin Hood do?

The one good thing to come out of this dreadful situation is Madge Rhodes, a lovely, young widow who Howard has decided to court. However, Madge's cousin, Maisie, a flirty little jazz baby, has ideas of her own about Howard.


----------



## Miriam Minger

SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT is **FREE** at Amazon! It's 'The Taming of the Shrew' in Regency England, so snap up your copy and enjoy! Then read Book #2 in the Regency Men of Their Dreams series, MY RUNAWAY HEART, for double the fun. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

If you're doing a free promotion, here's a good blog post about getting the most out of it: [URL=http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/08/freebie-marketing-blueprint]http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/08/freebie-marketing-blueprint.html[/url]

At Book Luvin' Babes I'm featuring on the lovely WHEN I SEE YOU by Katherine Owen See feature at www.BookLuvinBabes.com

What do you think of the new Kindle Fires?

Dana


----------



## elyssapatrick

Hi! My name is Elyssa Patrick, and I just released my debut contemporary romance, AS YOU WISH, on Kindle a few days ago.

AS YOU WISH has a rock star hero. I'm so excited about this book!










Here's a brief description:

_Love doesn't always follow the sheet music . . ._

This Christmas, Portia Jackson needs a miracle to save her family's generations-old florist shop. What she gets instead is a car that breaks down during a blizzard. Help arrives unexpectedly when the infamous Aubry Riley pulls over. She only expects him to drive her to the gas station . . . she never expects that kiss. But Portia lives in the real world-she knows this is only a holiday fling for Aubry. Except it doesn't feel so temporary, and the last thing she wants is a broken heart.

_Sometimes you have to sing some different notes . . ._

Rock star Aubry Riley has no secrets. Thanks to the media, everyone knows about his troubled past. Six years have gone by since his world crashed, and now he's ready for a comeback. But first he needs to reconcile with his family-starting with his six-year-old daughter. A month-long vacation at a Vermont lake house affords him the perfect opportunity to take a step in the right direction. He doesn't need any other emotional entanglements, especially not with the bright-eyed florist he can't stop thinking about. But no matter how hard he tries to resist her, he can't. Now all he has to do is to convince Portia that there is nothing temporary when it comes to love.

Kindle link:  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/As-You-Wish-ebook/dp/B0095VPIC0/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/As-You-Wish-ebook/dp/B0095VPIC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346994145&sr=8-1&keywords=as+you+wish+elyssa+patrick[/url]

And, lastly, here's a brief excerpt that happens a little later in the story:

She licked her lips. "You could have called."

"I hate phones," he whispered, his breath fanning over her neck. "Besides, I wouldn't be able to do this."

His mouth replaced the fern. He kissed under her jawline where her pulse made a staccato beat.

"I also couldn't do this."

A kiss against the corner of her lips, and her eyes fluttered shut.

"And I certainly couldn't do this."

His mouth covered hers. Hot. Demanding. Conquering. His hands gripped her waist and lifted her onto the edge of the table before resting them on her upper thighs. With a gentle pressing of his fingers, he spread her legs open. His hand skated down her leg to her calf, lifted it, and raised it around his hip.

"Put your other leg around me, Portia." He dragged wet, hot, open-mouthed kisses down the side of her neck, his hands at the buttons of her shirt. Toying with them. His tongue darted out and licked the base of her throat. "So damn sweet."

She lifted her other leg, draping it around his waist. His hardness pressed against her center. He captured her moan with another slow kiss, his fingers working one button free. Another. Then another. Done at such a leisurely place where every single pink button slid against her skin. The coolness of them made her gasp into his mouth. She wrapped herself tighter around him and ran her hands through his hair.

She moaned in protest when his mouth lifted away. Cool air whispered against her flesh, and she opened her eyes. Her shirt was unbuttoned but still tucked into the waistband of her jeans. The panels of her pink shirt fell open, revealing her porcelain skin and the flower-printed white bra she wore.

"You really do have a thing for flowers, don't you?" His eyes were dark and heavy, his breathing harsher. With every touch and kiss, he didn't hold back in his desire. He didn't hold back, period. Aubry Riley was the type of man to display his emotions, good or bad. However, Portia doubted he allowed anyone to see beyond his rock star persona.

His index finger rested against her clavicle. "I wasn't going to say any of those things. Wasn't going to call you Tinkerbell." He moved his finger down until it rested over her heart, then traced along the scalloped edges of her bra. "Beautiful. Sexy."

He caressed a path downward over her bra and circled her cotton-covered nipple. "Very sexy."

"Oh," she breathed out, as his fingers played a scale from one breast to the other. He did the same thing, treating her neglected breast to the same tease as the other--tracing a circle over her nipple. The thin cotton material of her bra was too much of a barrier. She wanted it off. She wanted to be skin to skin with him. Sun-kissed to snowy white. Summer to winter.

"I'm going to kiss you. Keep your hands on the table."

Best,
Elyssa Patrick 
http://elyssapatrick.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

@Elyssa--SEXY scene! Have fun with your debut.

Here's my pitch for the weekend--

Enjoy "The Fight Scene" from 

See it At Book Luvin' Babes http://wp.me/p2nRfW-2T

Have a great weekend!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello! 
Just to give you the heads up that my publisher has (temporarily) reduced the price of "A Dead Man's Debt" to 99 cents - pending the new swanky website going on line. 
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS

4.5 / 5 from 18 reviews and described by The Romance Reviews as "Historical romance at its best."

For your interest here is the blurb: 
Celeste Armitage has a plan&#8230;and that plan doesn't include marriage. 
After deliberately humiliating a suitor, Celeste's despairing parents exile her to the country. But once there she discovers a sketch book of daring nude studies and is shaken to find the artist is her hostess's eldest son, Lord Ranulf Charing. This darkly cynical lord is exactly the sort of dissipated rogue she despises most&#8230;if only her blood didn't heat at the thought of him&#8230; 
Nothing is as it seems. Lord Ranulf's life is a façade. Only he can save the Charing's from disgrace as a blackmailer seeks to ruin his late brother's reputation. But just as Ranulf dares to open his heart to Celeste, the fury of his nemesis is unleashed&#8230; facing him with the stark choice between true love and family duty. However when Celeste guesses the truth behind his rejection, Ranulf underestimates her resolve to clear his name and in so doing places the woman he loves in mortal danger&#8230;.

LIMITED TIME AT 99 CENTS!


----------



## vividumas

Thanks for this thread!

Soul Catcher - Dueling with the Devil series
Multicultural Paranormal Romance
Soul Catcher (Dueling with the Devil)


Soul Catcher Blurb

Top supermodel, Angel Dias, lives the life of the rich and fabulous, until a heinous car accident mars her face. After thirteen surgeries and losing everything she deemed important, she seeks out the dark forces to salvage her life and decides to conjure the Devil for help, making a deal to recover her beauty. In exchange for his help, Lucifer forces her to hunt supernatural renegades, which have eluded the pits of Hell. In her quest to find beauty and get out of her contract with Lucifer, Angel stumbles upon love in the arms of a demon.

Commander of the Legions and an Underworld Demon, Jacque Toussant, takes a field commission to escape the madness of a failed relationship and prove himself worthy of his demon heritage. Jacque is content with his existence as a field soldier until Lucifer gives him a special assignment to oversee a new trainee, a supermodel nonetheless. Humans hold low appeal for Jacque, especially the females. That is until he meets Angel. Jacque risks everything, including his life, to find a way to break Angel's deal with Lucifer.

Reviews:

From Rachel at Happily Ever After Reviews: &#8230;I really enjoyed this read and look forward to the continuation of this saga. The secondary characters promise to be as interesting as Angel and Jacque, and I can't wait to read on. I'm definitely recommending this read to everyone!!!

5 Tea Cups plus a Recommended Read!

To read the full review go to HEA Reviews.

By Blogging by Liza: &#8230;Soul Catcher was the first book I read by Vivi Dumas, but won't be my last. I liked the pacing of the book and loved the character development of not only the main characters, but the supporting ones.

To read the full review go to Blogging by Liza.


----------



## Miriam Minger

If you've been enjoying your free copy of SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT from Amazon or iTunes, don't miss Corie's best friend Lindsay's adventurous quest for love in MY RUNAWAY HEART!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

Thought I would drop and see what's happening.

@Grace I posted your 99 cent deal at Book Luvin' Babes. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

I'll be having some free promotions later on in the week.

Hope you're all well--

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! Hope the cooler September weather is making you smile. 

I'm featured today in Fresh Fiction's Fresh Buzz in "Writing the Unusual Historical Romance!" Drop by and say hi and read about the inspiration behind Twin Passions, my very first historical romance.

http://freshfiction.com/page.php?id=4424

Miriam Minger


----------



## otterific

FREE today and tomorrow (Sept 13 & 14)

YELLOWSTONE HEART SONG (Book 1 Yellowstone Romance Series)


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

@Peggy--I posted your freebie at Book Luvin' Babes FB page. Isn't that a new cover? Like it!!!

Okay I have a freebie going on also on Supernal Stories



Here's a tweet

*RT FREE Sept 14-15 SUPERNAL STORIES by Dana Taylor--Lift your spirits! http://amzn.to/NJ6OK6 #angels #spirituality*

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.


----------



## Chicki

The new Saturday Sneek Peak from *Ain't Too Proud to Beg* is up on my blog. Trenyce gets another surprise.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/09/saturday-sneak-peak-7.html

Enjoy!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## projectbk

Hey, Mephisto Waltz is free today. There's still time to get it


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer is a paranormal romance.

FREE today, September 16 only.

Hope all my friends here will enjoy the novel.

Pam


----------



## devgohan

_The Creators: Science-Fiction Fantasy Romance Epic FREE on Kindle_










*Andrew Miller has lost the love of his life.*

His soulmate Regina Lopez has been stripped away from him far too soon. Desperate to reunite with her again, he'll go anywhere and do anything -- even if that means traveling into the afterlife, deep into the recesses of his mind, to the ends of the universe or through the throes of time itself. Along Andrew's tumultuous and painful journey, he discovers a latent ability that the star-crossed lovers have always possessed but have tragically forgotten. That they are Creators -- unlimited in ability and irrevocably in love -- inevitably bound through matter, energy, space and time.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Creators-ebook/dp/B008LYE76A - GET on Amazon

http://thecreatorsbook.com - Check out the fantastic site


----------



## annierachelcole

Both my ebooks are $0.99 at Amazon.


----------



## Kate Dawes

So glad I found this thread! I'm a newbie to this board. Just checking in for now!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Flash sale! MILLION copy New York Times bestseller MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series, Book #4) now (but not forever!) REDUCED to 99! Get it while it's hot-because it is: HOT! ;-)


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everybody--

I haven't been over here in a couple days. Glad to see all the action--

@Ruth I posted your 99 deal at Book Luvin' Babes FB page!

Have a lovely evening--

Dana


----------



## JennR

Seduced by the Boss 1: Pent-Up Passion

by Jenn Roseton

Can a sexy boss seduce his girl-next-door secretary?

Jemma Jones has been secretly in love with her boss, Adam Sinclair, for the last eighteen months, ever since she started working for him. When he invites her to lunch one day, she's worried she's going to be fired. However, Adam has a different proposition in mind. When he seduces her in the office that afternoon, their pent-up passion overtakes them both!

And it's only 99c!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0097ROVFW


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana, thanks! I greatly appreciate your support & I think 99c is a GREAT deal for a million copy bestseller!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

JAGUAR JACK is featured today at Donna Fasano's Kindle Romance Novels--http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/


Here's a tweet:

*RT The Aussie Adventurer and the Lady Marine JAGUAR JACK featured at Kindle Romance Novels http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/*

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Consider yourself tweeted! Donna does a terrific job for romance writers & really helps get the word out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.


----------



## Carol A. Spradling

My time travel romance, Faithfully Yours is FREE today, Sept. 20, at Amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Faithfully-Forever-Travel-Romance-ebook/dp/B009ADRF06/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1348132385&sr=8-9&keywords=carol+a+spradling

Time traveler Faith Valentine's wedding night promises a lifetime filled with love and happiness. Little does she realize, the passion that brought her and Aidan together will also rip them apart.

Aidan Valentine has a modest farm, a beautiful wife, and a neighbor who has too much interest in both. Faith has entered his life on more than one occasion, but the truth behind her odd disappearances leave him shocked and confused.

Wrenched from her husband on the happiest night of her life, Faith is thrown back in time to a cruel, past life. A family legacy she can't control is her only hope of returning to Aidan. Faith will stop at nothing to return to the man she loves, even if it will kill her.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

@Carole--I posted you at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Bette Lee Crosby is featured today at www.BookLuvinBabes.com. Her wonderful book, *SPARE CHANGE* is FREE today and tomorrow. It's going like hotcakes in the free store.



Hope all is well!

Dana


----------



## Carol A. Spradling

Hi Dana!

Thanks for the link.  I'll have to check out Betty's book.

Carol


----------



## Dana Taylor

What's going on this weekend, guys?


----------



## Pamela

Thanks to Dana for the link!

Midnight Reflections is featured today at Romance Novels Blog.

Here's the link: http://www.kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## mamiller

Hi Dana! Hi all! 

I have a brand new romance release, but this one is quite different for me. It's a Young Adult, but that qualifies for the _young at heart_ too! 

I hope you have a chance to take a peek at a sample. *BEYOND*



It is the day after Aimee Patterson's high school graduation. College beckons, as does her dream of becoming an engineer. On an early evening walk, her cocker spaniel charges into the woods on the other side of the pond. Aimee trails after him, and in the stillness of that forest the unthinkable happens. She becomes paralyzed and watches in horror as her hands vanish before her eyes.

Waking to the sound of voices, Aimee realizes that she has been kidnapped. Little does she know how far away from home she is, though. In an attempt to flee her captors, she launches from their confines only to freeze at the view outside the window. The sky is black and filled with stars, and in the distance is a familiar blue globe. _The planet Earth_.


----------



## otterific

Gosh! I barely get a chance to come say hi anymore! I've been really busy with my current WIP. I know it's a bit late, but thanks, Dana, for posting Yellowstone Heart Song on BLB when it was free a few weeks ago. Yes, new cover. 
So, to answer your question what I'm doing this weekend - writing!!! Hoping to finish this WIP by the end of the month! I don't see it happening, though. We'll see....
Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!
~Peggy


----------



## Chicki

For the next two months, I will be featuring new and established authors on my blog while I am working furiously to get _*Ain't Too Proud to Beg*_ to my editor. Today, you can meet C. Michelle Ramsey and read an excerpt from her new release, _*Reflections of Promises*_!

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/09/author-spotlight-c-michelle-ramsey.html

Thanks! 

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Chicki

Woo hoo! I just got the cover for my upcoming December release. Check it out...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10151221954565342&set=a.141137460341.143423.743910341&type=1&theater

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Suellen Smith

Hi Here's the synopsis for my first action/adventure romance novel: _*Champagne Romance*_

*Champagne Romance  * is an action romance novel filled with conflict, humor and adventure. Troy Slater is used to action in business and in his personal life. Swan is not as sophisticated as she appears. She has always struggled with the Ugly Duckling image. Fate, steaming passion and romance bring them together. Sparks fly as jealousy and misunderstandings threaten to tear them apart.

Although Sassy Swan is from the world of modeling and glamour, she is afraid of macho men and intimate relations. Sexy, buff, hot-studded Troy has no such hang-ups. Fate has thrown them together on a crashed mountain top of the Colorado Rockies. It is not long before passion rages in the snug igloo of the 707's severed tail and threatens to melt their icy cooler, while the call of the wild northern wolf threatens their very existence.


I'm currently in the middle of my second action/adventure romance novel tentatively called: _*Platinum and Pearls*_


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Everybody--

It's been a busy week. I haven't been over here!

@Maureen--Cool new cover and release. I just posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page

@Chicki-- You cover tells a whole story by itself! I will try to get in touch about making an appearance on your site!

@Suellen--welcome! Feel free to post news also at my FB page--and I try to repost and broadcast news http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

With the start of football season plus the new full moon--it's a good time to visit DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE!

Enjoy the "Marry Me" Scene at Authors Den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=42009



Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Last day free



Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting.

After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.

And if you enjoy meeting Ariana, maybe you'd like to meet her cousin Catherine.



Catherine and the Captain is an historical romance that begins with the death of Edward IV and spans the reign of Richard III.

Catherine Neville was a sassy little girl full of spirit and bravado until the day a stranger invaded her home and her courage failed. Her spirit bruised and her confidence shaken, she fled from her nightmares only to be dominated by her demanding cousin, Anne Neville.

A dozen years passed. Catherine had made a place for herself within the confines of Middleham castle. She was grateful for the security offered by Anne and never realized that she was treated as little more than an unpaid servant. Now her precious world is threatened, by the same man from whom she had run so many years ago.

Kyle Fallon was a soldier in the pay of Baron Layne when he was sent to kidnap Ariana Devoe. Instead of Ariana, he found a frightened young girl hiding behind her mother. The fear in the little girl's huge doe-like eyes sickened him and he vowed never to prey on the weak and helpless again. He spent the intervening years making up for his misdeeds.

Now in the King's service, he is sent to inform the Duke of Gloucester of his brother's death. There he meets Catherine again, a lost soul if he ever saw one. He is determined to free her from Anne's clutches, but Catherine's tender heart can't believe that her cousin would use her.

Catherine knows who Kyle is, but he doesn't recognize her. Her obvious fear of him is a puzzle he must solve before he can win her away from the web of intrigue that surrounds her. As she tries to run from him, the handsome captain leaves her nowhere to hide.


----------



## Chicki

Today the author spotlight is shining on Regina Duke and her latest release, The Wedding Wager! Please stop by my blog to find out more about Regina and read an excerpt.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/10/author-spotlight.html

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Nicola Marsh

Hi,

complete newbie here, but I'm thrilled with how my first indie contemporary romance is going.

CRAZY LOVE
$2.99 (85000 words.)
http://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Love-ebook/dp/B0099GXVES/ref=pd_cp_kstore_0

I'm doing a kindle giveaway & $50 Amazon gift card to celebrate its release too!
http://nicolamarsh.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/kindle-50-gift-card-up-for-grabs.html

thanks,
Nicola


----------



## CJArcher

Hey Nic, good to see you here! Nicola is an Aussie friend of mine, and a fab writer and lovely lady as well. I highly recommend all her books.


----------



## Chicki

Great analogy!

_*Hey Author . . . Wanna Buy a Review??*_

http://kimberlytmatthews.blogspot.com/2012/09/hey-author-wanna-buy-review-lessons.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

It's been a busy week. Thought I'd see what's been going on.

@ Nicola--Welcome. I'll post a shout-out for you on Facebook at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

@CJ--I picked up "The Medium" today for FREE. Looking forward to reading it. I gave it a mention at BLB.

@Chicki--I love the Sesame Street connect to paying for reviews. I've never paid for a review, but I admit to begging for a few.

I wrote up a quick review of Carole Bellacera's romantic suspense set against the Winter Olympics *TANGO's EDGE* at www.BookLuvinBabes.com



Personal pitch:If you love the off-beat style of PRINCESS BRIDE--you'll enjoy ROYAL REBEL



Have a great weekend!
Dana


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hi Dana and everyone. In honor of October being National Domestic Abuse Awareness Month, I would like to list "*Revelations*". No matter how good things look on the outside, the truth of the ugly abuse hidden within some familes will ultimately be revealed. It is my hope that victims and survivors will be uplifted by this book. http://amzn.to/otCgL4


----------



## ruecole

I can't believe I forgot to announce the release of my chick-lit/romantic comedy novelette How to Cook a Turkey in this thread! I'm such a dummy!










How to Cook a Turkey

Her mother is in labour. 
The guests are due to arrive any minute for her great-grandfather's 100th birthday party. 
And she hasn't a clue how to cook a turkey. 
Why did the man of her dreams have to show up on her doorstep now?
Sadie Dawson is overwhelmed--and that's putting it lightly--but with the help of her two best friends she just might pull it off and land Mr. Right too.

***A novelette of approximately 11,000 words or 44 pages***

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## chrisstevenson

I hope I'm okay in listing a paranormal romance, and it's kind of sweet. It's called the War Gate, involving some time-travel and thriller aspects. It also has mystery elements.

http://www.amazon.com/The-War-Gate-ebook/dp/B008SDVEQU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349552950&sr=1-1

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> @CJ--I picked up "The Medium" today for FREE. Looking forward to reading it. I gave it a mention at BLB.


Thanks Dana. Yes my YA historical paranormal romance THE MEDIUM is now free:


----------



## Ann Herrick

My YA novel, Trading Faces, is now available!

An "Ugly Betty" and a Popular Beauty wind up trading faces-and lives-and the situation is not what either one expected!


----------



## ERSkyler

Hello everyone,

I'm very glad I discovered this thread! I've just released my debut novella JIM NEXT DOOR, a YA contemporary romance of 25,000 words (about 78 pages)

_Seventeen-year-old freshman June Carter couldn't be happier starting her new life at the Millionaire's Mile in Los Angeles. Finally, leaving her less-than-perfect stepfathers and stepbrothers behind, she can enjoy the twosome with her mother and experience all that the city has to offer.

The dashingly handsome medical resident Jim Brooks as her next-door neighbor is just icing on the cake.

June's life is turned upside-down, when her mother dies unexpectedly. Crushed with loneliness, will she be able to break out of the pain and misery and become the happy and strong person that she promised her mother she would?_

Only $.99!


----------



## Chicki

I'm trying to get my current WIP finished and don't have the time or energy to keep my blog alive for the next two months.

If you are an author who want to have a feature on my blog, e-mail me at [email protected] I will need is a short blurb, excerpt (250-500 words - no sex scene or profanity please), cover image, author photo, if you have one, and buy links.

*Chicki Brown*
http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi girl friends (plus the occasional guy)--

Good to see new faces and familiar ones, too. I have been really busy with blogging and promoting. I like to swing by here and pick up things to promote on the Book Luvin' Babes FB page. I gave a couple shout outs and will pick up some more later. Visit http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172 If you post there, I can also pick it up.

I have gone in and "liked" new books listed here. Pass it on!

Have a great day!--

Dana


----------



## Lee44

I would love to be an author listing my books in this romance thread.  I have always wanted to write a romantic suspense novel, my favorite kind of read.  I just feel as though I will get stuck in chapter three and fade to black.  Maybe one day.


----------



## Chicki

The author spotlight is smokin' today with a hot new romance by *Monique DeVere*! Take a few minutes to visit my blog and read about Monique and get an excerpt from *MORE THAN FRIENDS*.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/10/author-spotlight-monique-devere.html

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Pamela

Cute website Chicki

I have a free book today. It has 2 women who look exactly alike. Two romances. For all my friends on this thread,

The Living Image: http://www.amazon.com/The-Living-Image-ebook/dp/B003YUCCDG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281408364&sr=1-1


----------



## Zoe

I've just released my first book in the Going to the Dog series - Leashed. It's a Novella with approx 26,000 words.










Jack has some 'splainin' to do!

That's right! Callie Lassiter's normally well-behaved Great Dane Jack has run off and done the wild thing with the neighbor's dog. It must be puppy love! It's doubly embarrassing since she's a professional dog trainer. Of course, the neighbor would have to be hot, hot nightclub owner bad boy Owen McKay, just the kind of man Callie is determined to avoid.

Owen's comfortable with his playboy status and the hype in the media. But the ground moves beneath his feet when he gets an eyeful of the girl next door. The Dog Whisperer never looked this good! How can he convince this wholesome honey that his player days are behind him? Maybe Jill, his Great Dane can help him with this dilemma now that she's pregnant and Callie's dog is to blame.

Is this bad boy a bad bet?

These four books have been kicking around my computer since 2000 and I decided to dust off the ideas, write them and release them as indie on Kindle. Here's a breakdown of the series:

Here's a breakdown of the the other stories:

• Title: Book #2, Roll Over - You're Dead!
Brooke Palmer and her Bulldog Roscoe
Her man: Lawyer Drew Hudson
The hook: client of Brooke's grooming business turns up dead and Brooke is the suspect.

• Title: Book #3, TBA (if you have any suggestions for a title, let me know!)
Poe Madigan and her Jack Russells Edgar and Allan (aka The Terrible Two)
Her man: Security Specialist Jarred Taylor
The hook: Poe's getting death threats, but it's for her dogs.

• Title: Book #4, Collared
Harper Sinclair and her Standard Poodle Blue
Her man: Detective Caleb Shaw
The hook: Blue's $50,000 dog collar has gone missing


----------



## Marti talbott

Somewhere in here is an announcement for my books, but even the search feature has lost it.

Just wanted to remind everyone that book 1 of Marti Talbott's Highlander Series is still free. I am currently working on Book 12. Hours and hours of clean romance, no profanity Kindle reading.

http://amzn.com/B003XF1E36


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I gave Zoe, Pam & Chicki a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/dana.taylor.1612?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Dana - I put a thank you on the Book Luvin' Facebook page.  Much appreciated.

Pam


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Pam and Dana. I'm heading over to Bookluvin' Babes now! \

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Shirley Jump

Thanks so much for the opportunity to spread the word about our books! I saw several here that I'm going to grab this morning for sure! Just a quick note on my latest release:








FREE for a limited time only! Grab THE GROOM WANTED SECONDS, a funny, heartwarming story about a second chance at a first love: http://www.amazon.com/The-Groom-Wanted-Seconds-ebook/dp/B009L333YC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350048410&sr=1-1&keywords=the+groom+wanted+seconds

Nothing like a little breakup to remind a man why he loves a woman and what an idiot he's been. After a clunky marriage proposal, Rebecca Wilson breaks up with Jeremy Hamilton, an engineer lacking a romance chromosome. She goes away for the summer and thinks she has found true love. When she returns with a broken heart, Jeremy seizes the opportunity to convince her to give him a second chance.

But it isn't until he brings out his wild and fun side that Jeremy sees a dim flicker of hope for a future with Rebecca. His determination drives Rebecca to break into her secret cookie stash, hoping Thin Mints can make her forget Mr. Wrong. She's already been burned twice before-is she ready to take a second chance on love?

This book is part of the Sweet and Savory Romance Novels series, which includes THE BRIDE WORE CHOCOLATE, THE DEVIL SERVED DESIRE and THE ANGEL TASTED TEMPTATION. The Sweet and Savory Romances will make you laugh, cry, and rev up your appetite with their hunky heroes. As a special addition, satiate your hunger-for food that is- with tried-and-true recipes written by the characters inside.


----------



## Kate Dawes

I'm amazed at the content in this thread. Great looking stuff, everyone! The number of posts and views is stunning as well. Is this the longest running thread on KB?


----------



## Chicki

The special guest on my blog today is *Miss Mae*. Please take a few minutes to visit and read about her romantic mysteries and her new release, _*Through a Glass Darkly*_. Thanks!

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/10/author-spotlight-miss-mae.html

Chicki Brown


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Monday--

Life is so busy!

@Chicki I gave "Miss Mae" a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page.

Our very own CJ ARCHER is featured at www.bookluvinbabes.com 



Come see my review and take a peek at an excerpt. It is FREE at all ebook outlets--

Dana


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Monday--
> 
> @Chicki I gave "Miss Mae" a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page.
> 
> Dana


Thanks so much, Dana!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Happy Monday--
> 
> Life is so busy!
> 
> @Chicki I gave "Miss Mae" a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page.
> 
> Our very own CJ ARCHER is featured at www.bookluvinbabes.com
> 
> 
> 
> Come see my review and take a peek at an excerpt. It is FREE at all ebook outlets--
> 
> Dana


Got it. What an absolutely gorgeous cover.


----------



## Derendrea

Good to see some other erotica authors on here though it's a romance thread


----------



## otterific

I have two announcements! I have a new release today. Come Home to Me, Book 1 in the Second Chances Time Travel Romance Series. I would love some likes and tags.



My second announcement: Yellowstone Redemption, Book 2 in the Yellowstone Romance Series, is free today and tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free today and tomorrow. The first in a four book series.



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Print Length: 50 pages

I'd appreciate a tweet. Thanks.

#FREE What does a lady PI do when a handsome man comes to her door? She draws her gun http://bit.ly/r1-az #romance #histrom #kindle


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

From HOT So Cal!

@Gertie--I tweeted and posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page

@Peggy--I posted you at BLB also!

Dana
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> From HOT So Cal!
> 
> @Gertie--I tweeted and posted at Book Luvin' Babes FB page
> 
> @Peggy--I posted you at BLB also!
> 
> Dana
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


Thanks, Dana!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Saturday!

Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is FREE for the last time today!



Here's a tweet

*RT #FREE OCT. 20 Romantic comedy DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/NmAyPO #romcom*

Enjoy!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hello on Monday--

So what's going on with everyone? I had a decent run with "Devil Moon"-- 1182 copies went out on the free day and it's generated some other sales. It's hard to keep momentum going. 

What's new?

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hello on Monday--
> 
> So what's going on with everyone? I had a decent run with "Devil Moon"-- 1182 copies went out on the free day and it's generated some other sales. It's hard to keep momentum going.
> 
> What's new?
> 
> Dana


Yes, very hard.

I've got a new series coming out in December. It's almost all written. Maybe another 10K on the last book. Hopefully that will give my other books a boost, too.

Planning another series right after this one. The only way to keep it going is to keep on writing and pubbing.


----------



## lorelei

Hello,
  I've just posted a new book on Amazon: Shadow on the Rose.
I tagged it as Literary Fiction, but also as Romance: Time Travel.
After proofreading for days, I'm still in a bit of a tizzy.
Hoping all goes well . . .
                Lorelei


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Hello,
> I've just posted a new book on Amazon: Shadow on the Rose.
> I tagged it as Literary Fiction, but also as Romance: Time Travel.
> After proofreading for days, I'm still in a bit of a tizzy.
> Hoping all goes well . . .
> Lorelei


Pretty cover.


----------



## lorelei

Thanks, Gertie.


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge by Christine Schrader, a Christian romance for 99 cents.

The antiseptic stench of the hospital filled Mercy Collins' nostrils and sickened him. White clad nurses scurried back and forth along the corridor, glancing at the tall, well-dressed man who paced like a caged animal. His troubled brown eyes still mirrored the horror of finding his kid sister in hard labor. Where was her husband?

The heavy steel door at the end of the corridor opened, emitting a grim faced doctor removing his surgical mask. "We couldn't save the baby," he stated bluntly. "Are you her husband?"

"I'm her brother," Mercy said. "I can't locate Jim. I've phoned the cottage several times, but I never get an answer."

The grim faced man grunted. "You'd better find him soon. The woman had been in labor a long time before you found her. Perhaps if the birth hadn't been breech. I'm sorry, but she might not make it through the night," the doctor informed the startled industrialist in the expensive suit.

Mercy phoned the cottage again without success, before they summoned him into Carol's room. A machine monitored her heartbeat. Mercy looked at the screen and he didn't like what he saw. An intravenous bag silently dripped life giving fluid through a needle strapped to Carol's tiny hand. Mercy leaned over the slight form lying under the crisp, white sheet. Miraculously, her lashes fluttered open and she managed a ghost of a smile.

"How's the baby?" Carol's voice sounded like a whisper.

"She's fine." Mercy looked away so his sister wouldn't know he lied.

"A little girl," Carol said in awe. "Is she beautiful?"

"She looks just like her mother," he said, hoping that he could convince his sister that everything was all right. The last thing he wanted to do was cause her pain.

"Carol, where is Jim? I called the cottage, but I can't get hold of him."

The tiny smile fled and a sudden sadness descended upon the pale features. Great tears forced their way from the wide gray eyes and ran down her pale cheeks to the sheet tucked under her quivering chin. "He's gone," she whispered. "I got up this morning to make breakfast. When I went back into the bedroom, I found Jim packing a suitcase. He told me that he had quit his job and that he wanted out. He said our marriage was a mistake. I begged him to stay. I tried to stop him," she continued breathlessly, "but Jim pushed me and I fell." Her eyes closed for what seemed an eternity until Mercy's anger percolated to her. "Don't be too hard on him," Carol pleaded. "He's so young," she said, trying to excuse his actions. Every breath seemed to sap her strength. "I know you are angry that I didn't listen to you and that I married Jim," Carol whispered, "It's just that I love him so much."

Carol sighed as if she were too tired to go on. Her fingers loosed from his sleeve and slid softly to the bed.

Like a madman, Mercy grabbed Carol's shoulders, begging her to hold on, trying desperately to infuse his strength and vitality into her still body. "Come back, Carol," he pleaded, trying to pull her back from the regions beyond.

The staff supervisor pushed him aside and put a stethoscope to the female patient's chest, but couldn't find a heartbeat. The white capped nurse looked up at him and shook her head.

"No!" Mercy shouted, shoving the nurse aside, grabbing hold of Carol's thin shoulders, shaking her to wake her up. "She's not dead! I won't let her die!"

The shaken nurse rang for two orderlies and in moments two husky men appeared to subdue the distraught man. They struggled to pull him away from the bed.

"I'll find Jim!" Mercy shouted, trying to fend off the aggressive men in green uniforms. "And when I do, I'll make him pay for this!" he ranted before the sting of the hypodermic needle and the effect of its contents sedated him.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

It's been a busy week for me.

@Welcome Christine and Lorelei. Good luck with your new releases!

I got the Good News that *JAGUAR JACK is a 2013 EPPIE Finalist!*


WHat's been going on in your world?

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> It's been a busy week for me.
> 
> @Welcome Christine and Lorelei. Good luck with your new releases!
> 
> I got the Good News that *JAGUAR JACK is a 2013 EPPIE Finalist!*
> 
> 
> WHat's been going on in your world?
> 
> Dana


Congrats, Dana. Well deserved.

I just finished turning one of my short stories into a graphic novel. _Sir Dragonbreath_ is a fantasy romance originally published in my anthology, _A Walk in the Woods._

Gwendolyn is a lonely witch looking for love. In fact, she's so desperate that she plays a very dangerous game with her pet dragon, Simon, to entrap a dark knight. When things go wrong, Gwendolyn finally understands the meaning of true love.

I expect to push the publish button by Friday at the latest. I'll let y'all know as soon as it goes live.


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> I got the Good News that *JAGUAR JACK is a 2013 EPPIE Finalist!*


Dana, that's fantastic! Congratulations.

A big hello to all the new posters in this thread. It's great to see so many new romance writers dipping their toes/feet/bodies into the indie waters.


----------



## Crush8888

Hi everyone 

I've created a youtube series for FAQs about my debut novel, Crush, now available on Kindle (Amazon.com, Smashwords). In this series, I will address and try to answer questions readers have sent to me, one question and one video at a time. Enjoy!
Question #1 is Where does Crush come from? Why did you write it?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyFVDGrMAgI


----------



## lorelei

Congratulations, Dana. That's great news.


----------



## anyaw

Hello Everyone,

My book 'The Wicked Wager' is now free on amazon until November 5th. I was delighted to have been featured today on the kindleboards Blog as one of their free books of the day. 

http://kboards.blogspot.ie/2012/11/free-and-bargain-kindle-books-thursday.html

'The Wicked Wager' is a humorous murder mystery & romance set in Regency England. Here is a brief description:

'The infamous rake, Lord Richard Hamilton, has finally chosen his bride-the very appropriate Miss Emma Grey.
The ton approves, Lord Grey is pleased, Lady Grey delighted, and Emma is over the moon, but her uncle, (the blasted) Duke of Arden opposes the match, and Emma is ordered to move to the duke's estate to think things over.
Richard Hamilton refuses to take things lying down and concocts a plan. A plan that should have brought the lovers together and had them married within a month. It was a simple matter of masquerading as the duke's gardener, compromising the lady, and then having the duke rush them off to Gretna Green.
Alas, he underestimates the duke's intelligence and the tangled situation on the estate-never had he imagined that compromising a lady could be so difficult.
His endeavours lead to a comedy of errors, charades, and knotty love affairs. Yet he forges ahead in spite of pesky house guests, a flea bitten mattress, his lovesick best friend, and a blackmailer.
Just when things seem to be going well, someone is murdered (very inconvenient), and he happens to be one of the suspects (extremely inconvenient). 
His simple plan for winning the wager suddenly becomes &#8230; a tad complicated.'

This is the amazon link to download it for free

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008UWBJB4

If you download it for free, you will notice that I have included the prologue and first chapter of my next book 'Penelope', which is a light-hearted regency romance. If anyone would like a free copy of that also, let me know and I will send it to you on its December release.

I hope you enjoy it. 

Anya Wylde


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome, Anya. I downloaded and tweeted. Good luck.


----------



## anyaw

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome, Anya. I downloaded and tweeted. Good luck.


Thank you so much, Gertie


----------



## Dana Taylor

Anya--

Yikes, I have been so busy, I haven't posted at BLB. I'm so sorry, but I will do it ASAP. I just gave you a shout-out at the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page. You are at 66 in the Free Store right now. Excellent!

Dana


----------



## anyaw

Dana Taylor said:


> Anya--
> 
> Yikes, I have been so busy, I haven't posted at BLB. I'm so sorry, but I will do it ASAP. I just gave you a shout-out at the Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page. You are at 66 in the Free Store right now. Excellent!
> 
> Dana


Hey Dana. No Problem. Thanks so much for all your help


----------



## Ruth Harris

Superbargain (but not 4 long!) Million copy NYT bestseller MODERN WOMEN by Ruth Harris

Only 99c!

Get it while it's hot (and it is!) ;-)


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm excited to announce my latest novel, a thriller/romance set during Mardi Gras in New Orleans, is now live on Amazon! Here's the blurb:

The bond between a man and a woman can be more than an emotion, more than a feeling. When they are destined to be together beyond the carnal existence, a couple is linked by more than love.
For Cassandra and Marc, there was no end to the love in their hearts. On their wedding day, they vowed to cherish each moment that they were together. And when they sealed their vows with tattoo rings, they sealed their fate forever. Voodoo Queen Madame Cloutier cursed their tattoo rings, literally binding them together for eternity. To be apart meant certain death. But death would become their only option. Will their Mardi Gras honeymoon become a voodoo nightmare?


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Guys--

I hope you and loved ones made it through Sandy. I've been working on my holiday offerings. 
@Ruth --I posted you 99 deal at BLB

@Briana--likewise, I gave you a shout out. Good luck!

[URL=http://www.facebook]http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hope to have something new for you guys tomorrow. Just waiting for it to go live. Excited!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi again--
@Gertie--give me info when you're live and I'll post and tweet.

Okay, the holiday season has official begun. Ain't Love Grand? ends on Christmas day and there are certain themes that give it a holiday feel. New cover for a new season--



Have a great evening!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Will, do, Dana.

Very cute cover!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Guys--
> 
> I hope you and loved ones made it through Sandy. I've been working on my holiday offerings.
> @Ruth --I posted you 99 deal at BLB
> 
> @Briana--likewise, I gave you a shout out. Good luck!
> 
> [URL=http://www.facebook]http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana! You ROCK! Good luck with yours as well!


----------



## Ruth Harris

@Dana—Thank you for the BLB shout! Much appreciated. LOVE your candy-cane cover. Delightful!  

@Gertie—Looking forward! Exciting...

@Briana—Genius to use Mardi Gras as a romantic thriller setting. Good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, here it is. My first, and I hope not my last, graphic novel. Jeff Hepple and I have been doing illustrated children's books and I thought we might try a graphic novel. _Sir Dragonbreath_ was already published in my anthology, _A Walk in the Woods_, and the story seemed to lend itself to graphics. Jeff did a fabulous job, even though he doesn't want credit.



Gwendolyn is a lonely witch looking for love. In fact, she's so desperate that she plays a very dangerous game with her pet dragon, Simon, to entrap a dark knight. When things go terribly wrong, Gwendolyn finally understands the meaning of true love.

Here's a tweet if anyone is so inclined.

Gwendolyn is a lonely witch looking for love. http://amzn.to/R1ticP #graphicnovel #romance #fantasy #fantasyromance @margaretannlake


----------



## Ruth Harris

Tweeted you, Gertie. Sounds absolutely charming!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> Tweeted you, Gertie. Sounds absolutely charming!


Thanks, Ruth. I hope to do more along the same vein if this one does well.


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge by Christine Schrader, a Christian romance for 99 cents.

The antiseptic stench of the hospital filled Mercy Collins' nostrils and sickened him. White clad nurses scurried back and forth along the corridor, glancing at the tall, well-dressed man who paced like a caged animal. His troubled brown eyes still mirrored the horror of finding his kid sister in hard labor. Where was her husband?

The heavy steel door at the end of the corridor opened, emitting a grim faced doctor removing his surgical mask. "We couldn't save the baby," he stated bluntly. "Are you her husband?"

"I'm her brother," Mercy said. "I can't locate Jim. I've phoned the cottage several times, but I never get an answer."

The grim faced man grunted. "You'd better find him soon. The woman had been in labor a long time before you found her. Perhaps if the birth hadn't been breech. I'm sorry, but she might not make it through the night," the doctor informed the startled industrialist in the expensive suit.

Mercy phoned the cottage again without success, before they summoned him into Carol's room. A machine monitored her heartbeat. Mercy looked at the screen and he didn't like what he saw. An intravenous bag silently dripped life giving fluid through a needle strapped to Carol's tiny hand. Mercy leaned over the slight form lying under the crisp, white sheet. Miraculously, her lashes fluttered open and she managed a ghost of a smile.

"How's the baby?" Carol's voice sounded like a whisper.

"She's fine." Mercy looked away so his sister wouldn't know he lied.

"A little girl," Carol said in awe. "Is she beautiful?"

"She looks just like her mother," he said, hoping that he could convince his sister that everything was all right. The last thing he wanted to do was cause her pain.

"Carol, where is Jim? I called the cottage, but I can't get hold of him."

The tiny smile fled and a sudden sadness descended upon the pale features. Great tears forced their way from the wide gray eyes and ran down her pale cheeks to the sheet tucked under her quivering chin. "He's gone," she whispered. "I got up this morning to make breakfast. When I went back into the bedroom, I found Jim packing a suitcase. He told me that he had quit his job and that he wanted out. He said our marriage was a mistake. I begged him to stay. I tried to stop him," she continued breathlessly, "but Jim pushed me and I fell." Her eyes closed for what seemed an eternity until Mercy's anger percolated to her. "Don't be too hard on him," Carol pleaded. "He's so young," she said, trying to excuse his actions. Every breath seemed to sap her strength. "I know you are angry that I didn't listen to you and that I married Jim," Carol whispered, "It's just that I love him so much."

Carol sighed as if she were too tired to go on. Her fingers loosed from his sleeve and slid softly to the bed.

Like a madman, Mercy grabbed Carol's shoulders, begging her to hold on, trying desperately to infuse his strength and vitality into her still body. "Come back, Carol," he pleaded, trying to pull her back from the regions beyond.

The staff supervisor pushed him aside and put a stethoscope to the female patient's chest, but couldn't find a heartbeat. The white capped nurse looked up at him and shook her head.

"No!" Mercy shouted, shoving the nurse aside, grabbing hold of Carol's thin shoulders, shaking her to wake her up. "She's not dead! I won't let her die!"

The shaken nurse rang for two orderlies and in moments two husky men appeared to subdue the distraught man. They struggled to pull him away from the bed.

"I'll find Jim!" Mercy shouted, trying to fend off the aggressive men in green uniforms. "And when I do, I'll make him pay for this!" he ranted before the sting of the hypodermic needle and the effect of its contents sedated him.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yes, it's true, my bestselling Viking romance TWIN PASSIONS is *free* at Amazon!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I will catch up with posting people's books on Book Luvin' Babes FB page and tweeting. I think I happened to RT your latest, Gertie. It does look appealing!

Do you want to do *THE NEXT BIG THING*? I am in the loop of this sort of chain letter blog hop. Every participating author is supposed to find 5 Authors to continue. Construct a blog page answering the standard questions about an upcoming book. At the bottom you include links to 5 other author's blog sites who will be posting in another week. It's a regular Wednesday thing and various places are picking them up. I'm posting them on FB as I come across them. Basically it's free promotion.

Donna Fasano is doing her Next Big Thing this week. I'll be listed on her site. I will be doing my Next Big Thing on Wednesday November 14.* Does anyone here want to commit to Wednesday November 21*? *Send me an email at [email protected]* Participants are supposed to find 5 authors to continue the chain.

Here is a sample of a post http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2012/10/31/the-next-big-thing/

Thanks--

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Super pleased to report MODERN WOMEN is now #1 in Women Writers & #3 in Comedy!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Ruth Harris said:


> Super pleased to report MODERN WOMEN is now #1 in Women Writers & #3 in Comedy!


Ruth--YEA! I gave you a shout-out at BLB last week. Hey--thanks for picking up my tweets and sending them to your followers.

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris

Dana, thanks! And thanks so much, too, for the boost for ZURI!

Was the BLB shout for MW? Do you have a link?


----------



## Pamela

Hi to all - I don't know why I'm not getting email when new posts from this thread come in. I'll have to go up and read the new posts.

I'm excited that my romance, Midnight Reflections, is in the Bargain Books at ENT today. (It's right below Nelson Demille's Plumb Island, one of my personal favorites - so that's really cool.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/great-kindle-deal-bargain-and-free-books-for-11-5-12/6720963/

Pam


----------



## Dana Taylor

Pamela said:


> Hi to all - I don't know why I'm not getting email when new posts from this thread come in. I'll have to go up and read the new posts.
> 
> I'm excited that my romance, Midnight Reflections, is in the Bargain Books at ENT today. (It's right below Nelson Demille's Plumb Island, one of my personal favorites - so that's really cool.
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/great-kindle-deal-bargain-and-free-books-for-11-5-12/6720963/
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam--Congrats on getting the mention on ENT. Is it giving you a good bump? I think the ENT clout is not as strong as it used to be since Facebook changed the way it sends out messages.

Special thanks to CHICKI BROWN who has featured Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance at SISTER SCRIBBLER at http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/11/author-spotlight-dana-taylor.html



Take a peek at the "Marry Me" scene.

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Pamela

Hi Dana, Thanks.  The bump has come in a small way, but it's only been posted for a couple of hours.  The ENT newsletter came out at about 4 pm.

I loved Devil Moon.  Left a message on Chicki's cute site about Devil Moon.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Thanks, Pam!

Okay-- I just started a Holiday Book thread here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,132141.0.html Feel free to jump in!

Also, I did a post featuring on of my favorite authors, Deborah Smith, at www.BookLuvinBabes.com Check it out!

Have you voted?

Dana


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hello, everyone!

It's been SO long since I've visited. I was being spread so thin that I was nearly invisible and something had to give. I hope everyone is doing well!

Dana, I see you're rounding up authors for The Next Big Thing blog hop. I hope authors will take advantage of this free publicity. 

One of the reasons I stopped in is because today I had an author buy a promo ad from my blog, Awesome Romance Novels, and she told me that she'd read about the blog on Kindle Boards. This is the only thread I could think of where romance authors might happen to chat about it, so I wanted to say thank you! I appreciate it very much!

While I'm here I might as well post my latest romances:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, you have been busy, Donna. Two new books. Congratulations.

Good to see you back.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

@Donna--Glad to see you here! I probably gave you a shout out about the Next Big Thing. It's so boring to just talk about my stuff all the time.

If anyone wants to be in the Next Big Thing blog hop, email me at [email protected]  It's easy! Visit www.donnafasano.com and see what she posted today.

Cheers!

Dana


----------



## IreneP

Trying to unbury myself from two months of non-stop work. Glad to see this thread is still going strong!


----------



## Dana Taylor

@Irene--waving hello! Love your sexy cover--

Dana


----------



## DonnaFaz

This thread needs a little bump. 

I'm hosting a 30-book giveaway at my website. Anyone who is interested in trying one of my books can comment for a free Kindle, Nook, or Kobo title. While supplies last!

http://www.donnafasano.blogspot.com/2012/11/thirty-book-giveaway-kindle-nook-kobo.html

Have a great day!


----------



## Ruth Harris

Great idea, Donna! Readers are gonna love it!


----------



## IreneP

Sounds great, Donna.  Tweeted it!


----------



## DonnaFaz

IreneP said:


> Sounds great, Donna. Tweeted it!


Wow, Irene! Thank you so much!


----------



## otterific

FREE today and tomorrow! COME HOME TO ME (Book 1 in the Second Chances Time Travel Romance Series)


----------



## DonnaFaz

otterific said:


> FREE today and tomorrow! COME HOME TO ME (Book 1 in the Second Chances Time Travel Romance Series)


Peggy, I shared on my FB page and I tweeted.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Boxed set: Park Avenue Series, Books 1-3 by "brilliant" million-copy NYT bestseller Ruth Harris.

The books are: DECADES, HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, LOVE AND MONEY

All were previously published by Simon & Schuster, Macmillan and Random House.

All received rave reviews.


----------



## otterific

DonnaFaz said:


> Peggy, I shared on my FB page and I tweeted.


Thank you so much, Donna!


----------



## projectbk

_Mephisto Waltz_ is free on amazon kindle today. It's a modern-day gothic romance that explores the theme of platonic love and the controversies of ex-gay therapy. If you enjoy novels written by Anne Radcliffe, you'll love this book.


----------



## otterific

I had to sneak in here to share a personal email I received the other day from a reader of my latest book. This book gave me so much trouble to write because it was a major departure from my Yellowstone series. So to receive an email like this was such a confidence boost!

Just finished Come Home To Me. How can I put my feelings into words. I feel the skill to write a story such as this is a gift from God. There is nothing better than story that can bring out emotions like this one did. anger,love, apprehension. (spoilers removed) What a talent you have been blessed with. I thank you for sharing it. I wish this book could be made into a movie. Looking forward read more of your books


Currently in the Top 100 in Time Travel Romance, top 100 in Western Romance

Jake Owens is tired of life on his parents' Montana ranch, catering to city folk who want a taste of old-fashioned country living. He enjoys life in the fast lane, with fast cars and even faster women. When he falls in with the wrong crowd and is accused of murder, a stranger's bizarre offer at a second chance might be his only hope to clear his name.

Rachel Parker is highly devoted to her family. A tragedy prompts a daring move to the Oregon Territory for a fresh start in a new land. After meeting the wagon train's scout, the meaning of a fresh start may be more than she ever imagined.

Jake can't believe he's been sent back in time to act as scout for a wagon train headed for Oregon, and given the added burden of keeping one emigrant woman safe during the journey. He and Rachel are confused by their attraction to each other. Jake's ill-mannered, unconventional ways are overshadowed only by his notorious reputation. Rachel's traditional values and quiet, responsible character are the complete opposite of what attracts Jake to a woman. When their forbidden attraction turns to love, what will happen at the end of the trail?


----------



## 48209

Every time I check in I wind up buying like 4 books!!!! Lots going on here. I'm a sucker for Holiday Books. I'll admit it.

Today/tomorrow I'm having an Also Boughts Giveaway on my blog. I'm giving away my book and the five also boughts on the first page. Just stop by and tell me what book you're thankful for and why for a chance to win all 6 books.

Also, I'd love some RTs if you get a chance!

RT @caitiequinn Want to win 6 books? Stop by & share what book you're most thankful for! http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/11/20/6-book-giveaway/ #kindle #romance #giveaway

The Also Boughts are:
The Best Man by Laura Briggs
Jen Morales Gets a Clue by Claire Matthews
Manifesting Mr. Right by Caitlin McKenna
Fighting Love by Nina While
Moving Up On Manolos by Nina While


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitie Quinn said:


> Every time I check in I wind up buying like 4 books!!!! Lots going on here. I'm a sucker for Holiday Books. I'll admit it.
> 
> Today/tomorrow I'm having an Also Boughts Giveaway on my blog. I'm giving away my book and the five also boughts on the first page. Just stop by and tell me what book you're thankful for and why for a chance to win all 6 books.
> 
> Also, I'd love some RTs if you get a chance!
> 
> RT @caitiequinn Want to win 6 books? Stop by & share what book you're most thankful for! http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/11/20/6-book-giveaway/ #kindle #romance #giveaway
> 
> The Also Boughts are:
> The Best Man by Laura Briggs
> Jen Morales Gets a Clue by Claire Matthews
> Manifesting Mr. Right by Caitlin McKenna
> Fighting Love by Nina While
> Moving Up On Manolos by Nina While


Tweeted for you. Good luck.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I just published my sensual thriller. Here's a blurb:

The bond between a man and a woman can be more than an emotion, more than a feeling. When they are destined to be together beyond the carnal existence, a couple is linked by more than love.
For Cassandra and Marc, there was no end to the love in their hearts. Their intense lovemaking sealed their adoration for each other, building a desire that would last an eternity. 
On their wedding day, they vowed to cherish each moment that they were together. And when they sealed their vows with tattoo rings while on their honeymoon in New Orleans, they sealed their fate forever. Voodoo Queen Madame Cloutier cursed their tattoos, literally binding them together for eternity. To be apart meant certain death. But death would become their only option. They sought assistance with those who were familiar with the voodoo culture. But they were ultimately alone in their endeavor to remove the spell, for no one would dare cross the powerful voodoo queen. Would their Mardi Gras honeymoon become a voodoo nightmare?

And the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AA31WRW

Thanks!


----------



## CJArcher

Caitie Quinn said:


> Every time I check in I wind up buying like 4 books!!!! Lots going on here. I'm a sucker for Holiday Books. I'll admit it.
> 
> Today/tomorrow I'm having an Also Boughts Giveaway on my blog. I'm giving away my book and the five also boughts on the first page. Just stop by and tell me what book you're thankful for and why for a chance to win all 6 books.
> 
> Also, I'd love some RTs if you get a chance!
> 
> RT @caitiequinn Want to win 6 books? Stop by & share what book you're most thankful for! http://caitiequinn.wordpress.com/2012/11/20/6-book-giveaway/ #kindle #romance #giveaway


Tweeted for you.


----------



## godchild

Excerpt from Mercy's Revenge, a Christian romance by Christine Schrader. Sells for .99 cents on Amazon.

A warm breeze blew the girl's dark curly hair across her face. She pushed the stray strands back as she continued jogging across the uneven sod. The ground had been plowed for a spring planting of corn. The air had a clean, fresh smell. She embraced the day joyfully; glad that winter was finally over. She looked over her shoulder at the large commercial greenhouse in the open field behind her home. She felt a surge of pride. The greenhouse had been a dream of hers since childhood. She looked away from the greenhouse and continued her workout, though she hardly needed it. At twenty-three she was healthy and fashionable thin.

A small brown and white female collie yapped at her heels, until a surprised squirrel provided a more challenging pastime. Sandy ran off toward the woods barking furiously.

Amused, the athletic girl watched her dog pursue the scampering prey. Without warning her right foot got caught in a hidden tree root uncovered by the plow. It brought her up short and pitched her forward. She fell hard and twisted her ankle. She involuntarily cried out as the pain shot through her foot. She sighed and rolled to a sitting position, clutching her injured foot in both hands. Her ankle throbbed.

Sandy stopped to watch her mistress momentarily, until the squirrel darted into the underbrush. Instantly, Sandy continued the chase.

The girl watched the dog disappear into the cluster of trees and did not notice the man approach until he spoke.

"Well! Well! What have we here?" Mercy asked, stepping from a line of fir trees that constituted a boundary between the farms, fascinated by the lovely, oval face that pivoted around to stare up at him through startled, violet eyes. "Are you real or an apparition sent to keep me from being bored in this God forsaken place?" His dark eyes sparkled with amusement, before concern brought him to her side.

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm a flesh and blood girl."

"Oh...I'm not disappointed, I assure you," the stranger retorted, stooping to remove the ever tightening tennis shoe from the swelling foot. "What happened?"

Billy winced when he pulled off the tennis shoe. "My foot got caught in a tree root. I wasn't watching where I was going. My dog distracted me."

"Who are you?" she asked warily, studying her rescuer. He didn't look like one of those pesky hunters her father kept running off the place.

"I'm Mercy Collins. I'm renting the Peterson Farm." He nodded his head toward the house hidden by the thicket of pine trees. He gazed into the depths of her velvety eyes, noting the curious sweep of her thick lashes. "And who are you, little one?"

"I'm not a child," she retorted indignantly, her lips forming a slight pout. "I'm Billy Jean Ackerman and I own the nursery and landscaping business next door." She nodded her head in the direction of the large greenhouse.

Mercy flinched like he'd been hit; dropping her injured foot as if the touch of it burned his hand. Billy...a girl? It wasn't fair. Why should Jim have a living sister; one so beautiful and so vibrant, while Carol lay in a lonely grave?

Billy moaned when her injured foot struck the ground. She missed the cruel twist of his lips and the smoldering fire in the dark brown eyes that examined her closely. "What's the matter? You sit on a brier or something?" Billy quipped, half-angry at his carelessness. Her foot ached.

"Billy Ackerman," he echoed, ignoring the barb. An unexpected urge to spoil her, to crush her innocence consumed him with a burning passion. He fought against the urge. He unconsciously clenched his fist. With the same control that he exercised at a merger or confrontation with an opponent, he veiled his contempt neatly behind a stiff smile.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb#reader_B007P5WST4


----------



## otterific

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!

My book, Yellowstone Heart Song, is currently #1 in Time Travel Romance, and #2 in Historical Fantasy on Amazon. Woot! I took a screenshot, because I know it won't last. But still very happy, and thankful to all my wonderful readers. 
Currently on sale for 99cents through Monday.


----------



## 48209

THANKS CJ! 

Liked your new facebook page LK.

Hmmmm... Maybe I need initials


----------



## IreneP

otterific said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> My book, Yellowstone Heart Song, is currently #1 in Time Travel Romance, and #2 in Historical Fantasy on Amazon.


Congratulations - and a VERY Happy Thanksgiving, indeed!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING, EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> My book, Yellowstone Heart Song, is currently #1 in Time Travel Romance, and #2 in Historical Fantasy on Amazon. Woot! I took a screenshot, because I know it won't last. But still very happy, and thankful to all my wonderful readers.
> Currently on sale for 99cents through Monday.


YAY!!!


----------



## jasonzc

http://www.amazon.com/Radar-Love-Ultimate-Hustle-ebook/dp/B006LRKASI/ Radar Love is free all weekend...


----------



## bmcox

I listed my new e-book The Memory of a Salt Shaker in Romance Short Stories. It's a blend of romance and magical realism.

I have it listed for .99 on Amazon and free on Smashwords.

Here is a brief blurb: Bert struggles with the recent loss of his wife Mira. On the morning of his first day back to work, he discovers that the salt in an ordinary salt shaker Mira stole on their honeymoon contains her memories of their time together.

The Memory of a Salt Shaker first appeared November 2011 in issue 15 of Up The Staircase Quarterly and was nominated for the 2012 Million Writers Award.


----------



## otterific

I bundled up my five-book series for the holidays!

SALE! Now through Monday, get the entire 5 Book Yellowstone Romance Series for $5.99 (includes bonus Christmas Novella)



For Aimee Donovan, it started out as an unbelievable journey into the past. Little did she know that her time travel would shape the destiny of the place we know today as Yellowstone. The Yellowstone Romance Series is an enticing mixture of adventure, love, and danger through the generations as we meet the Osborne and Russell families. From the dawn of the rugged and untamed wilderness of Yellowstone to the majestic national park we know today, we feel the passion, heartache, and excitement on every page.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Across Eternity is nominated for favorite cover for November 2012!

This cover is very special to me. Many years ago when my Grandmother passed away (my mom's mom), my Grandpa called their best friend, Donald Ramsey, who lived in Canada to tell him the bad news. Feeling sad for the lost of such a good friend Donald decided to go for a walk. This is the photo he snapped as he walked through a local park. He liked it so much and thought it expressed what he was feeling that he had it framed and sent to my Grandpa. It now hangs on my wall. I believe it represents Logan and Amber's story so well.

Unfortunately, Donald Ramsey just passed away this year. However, he was able to see the book cover and read the story and he thought both did his photo justice. I think it would be great if his photo could win this cover contest.

If you like the cover please vote here: http://yougottaread.com/vote-now-for-the-november-2012-cover-contest/

Here is a tweetable line: *ACROSS ETERNITY is in a Cover Contest! Vote for it here http://yougottaread.com/vote-now-for-the-november-2012-cover-contest/ @ArisWhittier*

thanks for your support!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris, I tweeted you. Looks like you're in second place. Stunning photo.

Peggy, I would be happy to tweet you if you'll add your twitter handle and a link to your announcement.

Somi, welcome. If you give me a tweetable line with your twitter handle and a shortened link, I will tweet it for you to my 12K followers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Psyche27 said:


> Thanks so much..... Here's the tweetable line you asked for, with my handle. May I have your handle, so I can follow you?
> 
> @somiekhasomhi Love is never easy. Always Yours, A sweet and engaging romance is on sale for $0.99 at Amazon http://bitly.com/T3HkYW


Tweeted. I'm @margaretannlake


----------



## Aris Whittier

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Aris, I tweeted you. Looks like you're in second place. Stunning photo.
> 
> Peggy, I would be happy to tweet you if you'll add your twitter handle and a link to your announcement.
> 
> Somi, welcome. If you give me a tweetable line with your twitter handle and a shortened link, I will tweet it for you to my 12K followers.


Gertie, THANK YOU so much!!

Somi, I just tweeted you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Psyche27 said:


> Thanks, I retweeted, and am now following you.
> 
> I love your cover BTW.


Which one?


----------



## otterific

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Aris, I tweeted you. Looks like you're in second place. Stunning photo.
> 
> Peggy, I would be happy to tweet you if you'll add your twitter handle and a link to your announcement.
> 
> Somi, welcome. If you give me a tweetable line with your twitter handle and a shortened link, I will tweet it for you to my 12K followers.


Thank you, Gertie. Here's a tweet:

#Yellowstone Romance Series.5 book bundle http://ow.ly/fylos share in the #romance and #adventure through time #kindle @ynpdreamer


----------



## otterific

My Christmas novella, A Yellowstone Christmas, is now available on Amazon!



This is a 20,0000 word Novella

Aimee Osborne has always looked forward to the Christmas holidays in the twenty-first century where she grew up. Now that she lives in the primitive wilderness of nineteenth century Yellowstone, she is determined to hold on to some of her traditions.
Daniel Osborne is unfamiliar with many of the customs and beliefs his wife grew up with. Although he doesn't understand her enthusiasm for the holiday, he shares in her joy of the season, and plans to make each Christmas with her memorable.
For Aimee and Daniel, this holiday season might not be the joyous event they hoped for. When an unexpected package arrives at their doorstep, Aimee's plans for the festivities this year might not go off as she envisioned. When danger threatens his family, Daniel will do what it takes to protect them, and perhaps bring some peace and joy to more than just his wife and children.

Here's a tweet: 
Revisit old friends for the holidays A Yellowstone Christmas #romance #timetravel #kindle holiday novella http://ow.ly/fylNX @ynpdreamer


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted both of them, Peggy. One now and scheduled the other for 12:30.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Peggy I tweeted you.

Somi, thank you


----------



## Chicki

Today the *Fall First Paragraph Party *  starts on my blog! Drop by and read the first paragraphs from some fabulous books. You just might find the book you've been looking for...

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/11/its-party-time.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Psyche27

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Which one?


Oh.... I meant Aris Whittier's cover for Across Eternity, the one in the competition.


----------



## Marti talbott

Choices, book 12 (Marti Talbott's Highlander Series) is now out.

What the MacGreagors feared most was a war with England - that is, until it looked like a clan war might erupt between the Grahams and the Swintons, with the MacGreagor village caught in the middle.

All of her life, Colina, eldest daughter of Laird Sawney MacGreagor, desperately wanted to marry and have children, but something happened. Now she refused to even go to the courtyard and let the men walk with her. As hard as Sawney tried to find out what was wrong, he merely succeeded in driving her away. Months later, he was left with only one option - Braxton.

Word count: 52,897

Kindle -- http://amzn.com/B00AB7YFYO


----------



## Pamela

For all my Indie Romance friends.

Deadly Memories is free today and tomorrow. I hope you all will enjoy. It's a romance/thriller.

If anyone wants to give a tweet? Here's one.

Free >Deadly Memories< #kindle #thriller What she can't remember might kill her... http://tiny.cc/4f0zgw

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> For all my Indie Romance friends.
> 
> Deadly Memories is free today and tomorrow. I hope you all will enjoy. It's a romance/thriller.
> 
> If anyone wants to give a tweet? Here's one.
> 
> Free >Deadly Memories< #kindle #thriller What she can't remember might kill her... http://tiny.cc/4f0zgw
> 
> Thanks,
> Pam


Pamela, can you please add your twitter handle so I can tweet for you?


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Gertie - sure!  - it's @pmraven


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Thanks Gertie - sure! - it's @pmraven


Tweeted!


----------



## CJArcher

I have a new release today. It's not an indie, it's a Montlake book, I hope that's ok. Here's a tweetable line for it if you feel so inclined:

He's dark and dangerous&#8230;and she can't stay away&#8230; #historicalromance TO TEMPT THE DEVIL by @cj_archer http://goo.gl/YW7UJ



He's dark and dangerous&#8230;and she can't stay away&#8230;

Seven years have passed since Rafe Fletcher fled London. Now he has returned to make amends, only to find his brother, James, bound for debtors' prison. Unable to clear James's debts, Rafe does the next best thing, promising to watch over his brother's betrothed in his absence. There's just one problem: the shy, sweet girl he once knew has grown into an alluring young woman-one who wants absolutely nothing to do with a man like him.

Lizzy Croft isn't fooled by Rafe's dark good looks; she remembers all too well the hot-headed rogue he once was. But when Lizzy is framed for murder, she has no choice but to trust the man who once beat his brutish stepfather half to death, the man whose recent past is shrouded in mystery-the man who is slowly, inexorably winning her heart. Loving him would be the greatest risk of all&#8230;


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, CJ


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted CJ.  Congratulations on the new release.  Looks great.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Pamela and CJ- just tweeted ya


----------



## Aris Whittier

Fatal Embrace is free today. If you can give it a tweet that be great! 

*#FREE romantic suspense FATAL EMBRACE Irritable Cowboy, Feisty Cowgirl, Serial Killer on the run! Not a dull moment! http://tinyurl.com/7y5ldb4*

my handle @ariswhittier


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Fatal Embrace is free today. If you can give it a tweet that be great!
> 
> *#FREE romantic suspense FATAL EMBRACE Irritable Cowboy, Feisty Cowgirl, Serial Killer on the run! Not a dull moment! http://tinyurl.com/7y5ldb4*
> 
> my handle @ariswhittier


Tweeted you, Aris.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted you Aris.  Best luck with your promo!

Thanks to all who tweeted Deadly Memories.  I'm kind of stunned.  Just got on the computer and it's #60 in the free store, #7 in mystery and thriller, and #8 in romantic suspense.  So again, thanks to you all!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Sorry I have been out of touch for two weeks--bigtime family Thanksgiving. Glad to see all the doings here I missed.

@Pam congrats on your good showing on your promo

@Aris--I'll check and see about your contest

@CJ--congrats on your Montlake release

I look forward to posting and tweeting about everyone again!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Who loves a *FREE* romance? My Viking Romance TWIN PASSIONS is free just for you at Amazon! With a sexy new cover, too! 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A classic love story, free today.

Beauty and the Beast with all new full-color illustrations.



And just for fun, Beauty, Beast and the Handsome Prince in a dance off.


----------



## Pamela

Gertie and Miriam,

I'll tweet if you give me url and the lines you'd like me to post.

Pam


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks, Pam!

Viking romance Twin Passions by @miriamminger *free* at Amazon! http://amzn.to/UFwBFk #amreading #kindle #ebook

Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted - good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Gertie and Miriam,
> 
> I'll tweet if you give me url and the lines you'd like me to post.
> 
> Pam


Thanks, Pam.

#FREE Beauty tames the Beast retold by @margaretannlake illustrated by @jeffhepple http://amzn.to/PyAlwu #fairytale #kindle #kindlefire

Tweeted you, Miriam.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Miriam Minger said:


> Who loves a *FREE* romance? My Viking Romance TWIN PASSIONS is free just for you at Amazon! With a sexy new cover, too!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Just got it! I LOVE yours books...they keep me up all night ;o)

Tweeted ya!


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted Gertie.  Looks like a cute book.  Liked and tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Tweeted Gertie. Looks like a cute book. Liked and tagged.


Thanks, Pamela.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Rose Cottage

When Debra Chase inherits a small house in the rural heart of Devon from an aunt she never knew, she wonders why. But when she moves into The Rose Cottage and begins living a serene new life there, she begins to find out things she never understood before. It turns out that her great-aunt was an artist too, just like herself, and has left sketches scattered all throughout the warm, comfortable rooms.

And -- since Aunt June was a touch clairvoyant too -- might those sketches now be guiding Debra towards a wonderful, bright future?


----------



## CJArcher

Nice new cover, Miriam. Don't forget to update your KB sig.

Good luck with your freebies, everyone.

I've just released a new book. It's the 3rd in my YA historical paranormal romance series:



_When ghosts begin to disappear from the Otherworld, Emily Chambers and her friends must hunt down those responsible before every last spirit, including Jacob Beaufort, is destroyed and Emily's livelihood along with them. But there is one thing stopping them - Jacob's killer.

Weakened and fading fast, the ghost of Jacob Beaufort is determined to save Emily from a bleak and uncertain future. With her family facing financial ruin and the Otherworld in chaos, he knows her only hope is to wed Theo.

As lives and afterlives hang in the balance, Emily is forced to make the ultimate sacrifice, or lose everything she loves._

For those kind souls who like to tweet, here's a line:
Evermore, the thrilling conclusion to the Emily Chambers Spirit Medium trilogy by @cj_archer is out now http://goo.gl/pZQlv


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scheduled a tweet for you, CJ.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted and Liked.  I don't know how you put them out so fast!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Aris Whittier said:


> Just got it! I LOVE yours books...they keep me up all night ;o)


@Aris - Thanks so much! If you get a chance to review them on Amazon, please do. 

@CJ - Congrats on your new release! Liked it on the book page; do you have any tags? Will tweet, too. My sig line is in process, so hopefully will be up soon.

Very much appreciate the tweets. Have a great week, everyone!

Miriam Minger


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for the tweets, Ladies, you're all so wonderful.



Pamela said:


> I don't know how you put them out so fast!


It's been a weird scheduling year for me. I held off the first 2 books in the Emily Chambers series until the draft of the 3rd was nearly ready too, which makes it seem like they were written quickly, which they weren't. Also, the Montlake release last week coincided with the deadline I'd given readers for the 3rd Emily Chambers book, whereas that book was actually written late last year. I won't have anything to release for a while, unless I get my butt into gear and edit a novella I have lying around (also written last year, LOL).



Miriam Minger said:


> @CJ - Congrats on your new release! Liked it on the book page; do you have any tags?


Thanks for the reminder about tags, Miriam. I've just added some, so any tagging would be great.

I love this thread, and how supportive everyone is here, and my early new year's resolution is to pop in more often!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> Thanks for the tweets, Ladies, you're all so wonderful.
> 
> It's been a weird scheduling year for me. I held off the first 2 books in the Emily Chambers series until the draft of the 3rd was nearly ready too, which makes it seem like they were written quickly, which they weren't. Also, the Montlake release last week coincided with the deadline I'd given readers for the 3rd Emily Chambers book, whereas that book was actually written late last year. I won't have anything to release for a while, unless I get my butt into gear and edit a novella I have lying around (also written last year, LOL).


That's what I did with my 12 month series. They're all written and I'll begin releasing them one a month starting in about two weeks.

I just started another twelve book series and I'll do the same thing.


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Heart Song is free Dec 5/6

Absolutely wonderful! I adore all the characters and the setting is amazing as well. I have never been to Yellowstone but I want to go so badly now! Aimee is a wonderful lead character! Daniel is the quintessential heart throb! Who wouldn't fall in love with him. By far one of the BEST books I've read in a long time! My heart was more involved with this story than anything I've read recently. I felt their joy and their fear and Aimee's sorrow at the end was gut wrenching. I loved that the 'romance' was about the actual romance and seduction rather than just the sex like so many romance novels are today. I just really, really loved all of this book. (goodreads reviewer)



Here's a tweet: 
Not your typical romance #FREE #kindle #ebook #Yellowstone Heart Song http://ow.ly/fPY7G #historical #romance @ynpdreamer


----------



## otterific

CJArcher said:


> It's been a weird scheduling year for me. I held off the first 2 books in the Emily Chambers series until the draft of the 3rd was nearly ready too, which makes it seem like they were written quickly, which they weren't. Also, the Montlake release last week coincided with the deadline I'd given readers for the 3rd Emily Chambers book, whereas that book was actually written late last year. I won't have anything to release for a while, unless I get my butt into gear and edit a novella I have lying around (also written last year, LOL).


That's what I did with my last series. Now I feel like I'm falling behind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Peggy.



otterific said:


> That's what I did with my last series. Now I feel like I'm falling behind.


Yes, I made that same mistake. I wanted to make sure I had the whole series written, but that meant I had no new releases other than the children's books. I think that played havoc with my sales the last few months. At least now I have enough books ready to publish over the next year while I write another 12 books series.

All twelve covers are done and I've got three of the blurbs written. I'll get the rest of them written this week so I can concentrate on the new series.


----------



## otterific

Thanks for the tweet, Gertie.

I'm approaching my first year of self-publishing. January 1, 2012 is when I took the plunge and published Yellowstone Heart Song. It's been a really great and rewarding first year. I published five books in my Yellowstone Series plus an unplanned Christmas novella in that series, and a first book in my new series (Second Chances Time Travel Romance Series). I'm currently working on the first book in a trilogy. For next year, I plan on getting at least two, if not three, book in the Second Chances series written, as well as the trilogy. I'm looking forward to another great year of self-publishing!


----------



## CJArcher

otterific said:


> That's what I did with my last series. Now I feel like I'm falling behind.


This is what worries me. I suppose I better start writing.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Sorry I've been AWOL!

@Peggy--I just posted and tweeted your freebie

@CJ--Just posted your new release at Book Luvin' Babes FB page. Also tagged and liked

@Miriam--nice new cover. I think I picked it up on the free day

Dana
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

 
The Healer & the Lawyer. It may take a Christmas miracle to bring these two together!


----------



## HouseofChristie

Inter Planetary Romance 

_The Prince of Barrador: Book One (The Alien Lovers) _

FREE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VKKF82/

Nuffing http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009VKKF82/

Gratis http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009VKKF82

*Tons of love and free for you x*


----------



## Dana Taylor

HouseofChristie said:


> Inter Planetary Romance
> 
> _The Prince of Barrador: Book One (The Alien Lovers) _
> 
> FREE http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VKKF82/
> 
> Nuffing http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009VKKF82/
> 
> Gratis http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009VKKF82
> 
> *Tons of love and free for you x*


I liked and posted at BLB http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Good luck!

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

One of my personal favorites, my Irish medieval historical romance WILD ANGEL has everything--high adventure, incredible passion, humor, intrigue, lots of emotion, everything! And it's *FREE* at Amazon from me to you! Happy holidays!

Miriam Minger


----------



## trixycae

Hiya

I've just released a YA Paranormal Romance Novella called "Aversion" (Book of The Mentalist Series). Its currently available on Amazon and Smashwords for $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Aversion-The-Mentalist-Series-ebook/dp/B00AH1A638/
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/261272

For Gemma Green's first time, things should have been straightforward. Find your subject, hold their gaze and push a thought into their head to save them from future disaster - Aversion complete. A pretty simple process given that the subject was to have no recollection of the experience. But Russ Tanner doesn't seem to want to forget. In fact the more she tries to avoid him, the more he pushes to get to know her. Gemma knows she has a problem but is she facing the side effects of a failed Aversion or has the school's tennis champ really fallen for her?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam and Trixie, where's that tweetable line? You know I love to tweet you guys.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hope's Betrayal (historical romance) is FREE 6 - 9 December!

http://www.amazon.com/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY

Synopsis:
One wild, winter's night two worlds collide. 
Known for his ruthless efficiency, Captain George Huntley is sent to stamp out smuggling on the south coast of England. On a night raid, the Captain captures a smuggler, but finds his troubles are just beginning when the lad turns out to be a lass, Hope Tyler. 
With Hope as bait, the Captain sets a trap to catch the rest of the gang. But in a battle of wills, with his reputation at stake, George Huntley starts to respect feisty, independent Hope. Challenged by her sea-green eyes and stubborn loyalty Huntley now faces a new threat - his growing attraction to a sworn enemy. But a love where either Hope betrays her own kind, or Captain Huntley is court-marshaled, is not an easy destiny to follow.


----------



## IreneP

Hi Everyone!

*We're giving away a Kindle and 10 books!*
_(hope I can post this here)_

It's been 6 months since the release of my debut book. I was a launch author with a new publisher (Crimson Romance) and I've teamed up with some of the other authors that debuted with me to celebrate the anniversary.

You can get multiple entries by visiting all the sites on our little blog hop. Plus, we put this together at the very last minute and have done little promo so participation is somewhat low (ergo, odds of winning relatively high).

Even if you already have an e-reader, this would make a nice stocking-stuffer for someone - so come on over and put in an entry!
 [URL=http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/]http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/?p=9[/url]

We'd also appreciate any promo you can give us.

Here are 2 tweetable lines:

pls RT KINDLE GIVEAWAY! Stop by http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/?p=9 & enter to win a Kindle + 10 Free books! #contest

KINDLE GIVEAWAY + 10 Free books from @IrenePreston & 9 other @Crimson_Romance authors http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/?p=9 Enter to #Win!

Good luck!


----------



## otterific

Thanks, Dana!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Irene.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

"Shiny Green Shoes" from "Hope for the Holidays" is featured at Bette Lee Crosby's site today. Here's a tweet:

*RT Black jazz singer inspires "Shiny Green Shoes" by Dana Taylor. See feature at http://wp.me/pNOkn-FB #Christmas*

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I picked up freebies and new releases from the last few posts at Book Luvin' Babes FB page-- http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Will tweet!
Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> "Shiny Green Shoes" from "Hope for the Holidays" is featured at Bette Lee Crosby's site today. Here's a tweet:
> 
> *RT Black jazz singer inspires "Shiny Green Shoes" by Dana Taylor. See feature at http://wp.me/pNOkn-FB #Christmas*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dana


Tweeted!!


----------



## IreneP

Thanks, Gertie!

And tweeted you, Dana!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Thanks, Irene. I posted your book at BLB http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I have only this one, a dragon prince and a ballerina reconnecting after 4 years apart. She does not remember him: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008E8RC3S/


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I haven't posted in a while but wanted to share a few of my books for the Holidays...

ISLAND OF SECRETS: Time Travel, Gothic Romantic Suspense

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel- A Love Story filled with Suspense-A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets one woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

http://www.amazon.com/Island-Secrets-Travel-Romance-ebook/dp/B004DNWQ98/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354891233&sr=1-1&keywords=tammie+gibbs

***************************************

COUNTERFEIT KISSES, Historical Romantic Suspense
Historical, Western, Romantic Suspense

Counterfeit engraving plate's worth killing for....
A quest worth dying for...
A love worth risking it all for....or is it just more lies sealed with a Counterfeit Kiss?

http://www.amazon.com/Counterfeit-Kisses-ebook/dp/B006LUI6JA/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354891233&sr=1-2&keywords=tammie+gibbs

Merry Christmas and Happy Reading!!!


----------



## otterific

I'm a few days late   but I tweeted your feature, Dana.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

This wasn't supposed to start until tomorrow, but Amazon and B&N surprised me by being quicker than I thought in changing the price. So . . . I'm celebrating my birthday week (Dec. 9 to Dec. 16) by dropping the price of SO WONDERFUL AS WANT for Kindle and Nook to only 99 cents. As always, reviews are greatly appreciated. Kindle link: http://amzn.to/HsXOds Nook link: http://bit.ly/LLkkAi

And here is my tweetable line.

Pls RT Because it's my birthday week, SO WONDERFUL AS WANT @joycedebacco is only 99¢ Kindle http://amzn.to/HsXOds Nook http://bit.ly/LLkkAi

Thanks.


----------



## otterific

Happy Birthday, Joyce. Tweeted you!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thanks for the tweet and the good wishes, Peggy.

Joyce


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Happy Birthday, Joyce. Tweeted you!


Me, too!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Miriam and Trixie, where's that tweetable line? You know I love to tweet you guys.


Thanks!

"An exhilarating read!" Wild Angel by @MiriamMinger is *Free*! http://amzn.to/TJyHqJ #kindle #ebook

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> "An exhilarating read!" Wild Angel by @MiriamMinger is *Free*! http://amzn.to/TJyHqJ #kindle #ebook
> 
> Miriam Minger


Got ya'!!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Thanks, Gertie.


----------



## Chicki

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-3445_162-57558088/authors-exercise-their-write-to-self-publish/?tag=facebook

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted Joyce and Miriam.  Good luck!


----------



## Chicki

Here is it! My new novel, *Ain't Too Proud to Beg*, the story of a woman who has been hurt by love and a man who has never really experienced it.

If you read *Hollywood Swinging*, you'll remember Vaughn Breland, the gorgeous, fast living, wisecracking actor with the extreme sex life. Vaughn has sworn to remain eternally single, and he never expects his life to take the turnaround it does when he leaves Los Angeles for a meeting in Colorado.

Kindle - http://amzn.to/TNCAuW

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## 48209

I'm so behind the times! Congrats on all the great releases. I added a bunch of stuff to my GR tbr list!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hadn't planned on releasing this for another week but what the heck. Why wait? 

It's the first in my _Twelve Months of Romance_ series. _Ring Out the Old_ is the January themed story.



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

Here's a tweetable line if you're so inclined.

RT New Year's Day and a new start Jen didn't want to make http://bit.ly/ro_az #romance #maturewoman @margaretannlake

Thanks.


----------



## Pamela

Sounds Great Margaret - Tweeted for you - best of luck with the new release.

Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Sounds Great Margaret - Tweeted for you - best of luck with the new release.
> 
> Pam


Thanks, Pam.


----------



## otterific

Tweeted you, Gertie! Congrats on the new release!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

otterific said:


> Tweeted you, Gertie! Congrats on the new release!


Double thanks!!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Friends--

@Gertie--You are so prolific! I tweeted and posted your new release at Book Luvin' Babes

This week the HOLIDAY BLOG HOP is going strong. Grand Prizes include TWO Kindle Fires! Main page is http://holidaybloghop.blogspot.com/

Here's some of what you'll find at my stop on the hop:

* Ain't Love Grand? was my first book. They say "write what you know"-and who did I know better than myself and my husband? While the storyline of the plot is fictional, the relationship between The Healer (me) and The Lawyer (my hubby) certainly hits close to home.

My interest in holistic healing has grown through the years. Today, I am a Reiki Master Practitioner, working with healing energies on my clients. Each client gets to take home a small bottle of energized healing water. I considered offering that as a Blog Hop prize, but the post office isn't too keen on sending liquids through the mail. So, instead I'm offering two energized amethyst rock crystals as prizes. Each stone will be infused with a high frequency to promote healing and a sense of well being.

Two Prizes: Amethyst Crystal Rocks infused with Healing Energy
*

*HOP over to http://hopefortheholidaysdotcom.wordpress.com/ to enter*

Happy Holidays!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted, liked and commented, Dana. Great prize!


----------



## 48209

OOOHH Dana. Looks like fun!

Thur/Friday I'm giving away someone else's book - Feel free to stop by to enter for One Hit Wonder by Elyssa Patrick.

I'm giving it away because I loved it so much! It was so fun and exactly what I needed during the holiday craziness (yes, I really have read it three times already). So, feel free to stop by and enter.

caitiequinn.wordpress.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, thank you for that wonderful post about _Ring Out the Old_ on Book Luvin' Babes.


----------



## CJArcher

Good luck with the release, Margaret. Tweeted for you.

Dana - tweeted your bloghop. Good luck! Great prizes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> Good luck with the release, Margaret. Tweeted for you.
> 
> Dana - tweeted your bloghop. Good luck! Great prizes.


Thanks, CJ. I saw it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love free books by great authors? Enter our "Here We Go A'Caroling!" contest on Facebook to earn up to *11* chances to win a Kindle Paperwhite 3G! Just go to my Facebook page and click on the "2012 Here We Go A'Caroling" tab, and you're on your way to winning!

https://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Good luck and Happy Holidays!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Catherine Chapman

I have two free book promotions running over Christmas.

My WWII novelette, The Hangar Dance is free to download from Amazon on 26th and 27th December.

 You can also read my novella, Elizabeth Clansham for free. For details of how to get hold of it, visit my blog, 'Romance or Not Romance', http://romanceornotromance.wordpress.com/ and see the post, 'Christmas Update'.

Happy Christmas & Happy reading!


----------



## Chicki

_*Ain't Too Proud To Beg * _  made two Amazon bestsellers lists yesterday! Great big Saturday morning smooches to everyone that bought the book!

Kindle - http://amzn.to/TNCAuW & Kobo - http://bit.ly/UrtUqi & Nook - http://bit.ly/RYhlIB

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> _*Ain't Too Proud To Beg * _  made two Amazon bestsellers lists yesterday! Great big Saturday morning smooches to everyone that bought the book!
> 
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/TNCAuW & Kobo - http://bit.ly/UrtUqi & Nook - http://bit.ly/RYhlIB
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Congrats, Chicki! Tweeted you.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, Chicki! Tweeted you.


Thanks so much, Margaret!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Chicki-- I just gave you a shout-out at the BLB Face book page.

From now through Christmas I'll be posting some real-life Angel Anecdotes at www.SupernalLiving.com.

Here's a tweet

*Do you believe in angels? Read real life Angel Anecdotes at www.SupernalLiving.com #angels*

Hugs--

Dana
 Featuring _Patty's Angels_


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted, Dana.  Such a pretty, interesting website.  I have to go back and read more of the the anecdotes you posted.


----------



## Chicki

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> @Chicki-- I just gave you a shout-out at the BLB Face book page.
> 
> Hugs--
> 
> Dana
> Featuring _Patty's Angels_


Thanks, Dana! Shooting over there now...

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted, Dana, and going over to check out the stories.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Thanks-- Who else has something going on?

You can catch an excerpt of Bette Lee Crosby's darling CUPID'S CHRISTMAS at www.BookLuvinBabes 

Despite the terrible news this weekend, I hope you are all well--

Dana


----------



## Pamela

FREE - Dec 16 & Dec 17

Midnight Reflections - I hope all my friends on this thread will enjoy my romantic suspense novel. It's 325 pages.

​
Thanks for looking - if anyone feels like tweeting, here's one:

Free >Midnight Reflections< #kindle #romance #suspense What really happens at Midnight? http://tiny.cc/lhn8r


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Pamela.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Dana and Pamela I tweeted you both!

Chicki, 2 bestsellers lists....that's great news!!! Things have been so slow for me...hoping they pick up after Christmas


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> Dana and Pamela I tweeted you both!
> 
> Chicki, 2 bestsellers lists....that's great news!!! Things have been so slow for me...hoping they pick up after Christmas


I think most of us are in that boat.


----------



## authoryallen

Hey everyone!! so glad I found this thread! I just started my publishing career last week. I have two titles on Amazon and B&N so far. I read in another thread to publish with All Romance as well....so will look into that soon.

I look forward to getting to know everyone and learning, sharing, and growing!

Happy Holidays and much success to us all!!


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Here is a completely different kind of romance that will touch your heart deeply. The reviews say it all. Thanks.

After overcoming incredible personal tragedy Nathan Cruz meets a terminal, young woman who helps him find the strength to piece his shattered life back together. 
DROP OUT is a beautiful tapestry of life, love, and acceptance that is moving, romantic, and real.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## authoryallen

Any authors interested in doing a blog hop?!

basically, you provide a link to my blog, answer 10 questions about one of your books and then mention and link to 5 (preferably) other authors, and link back to the person that tagged you (me)

Here is an example
http://laniedillspublishing.com/join-me-next-big-thing-blog-hop

The new posts go up on Wed so I post mine on Dec 26 and yours would be Jan 2nd and then the other authors you tag will post on Jan 9th


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Viking romances? Check out the Viking warrior Rurik Sigurdson in THE PAGAN'S PRIZE with his six concubines...and the captive princess Zora whom Rurik plans to make his seventh!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Passion, intrigue, love, loss and revenge all come together in a contemporary story based on an event in 14th century Scotland. Legacy of the Highlands is a romantic suspense novel with 39 reviews averaging 4.7 stars and is just $1.99! Readers say it's a story to get lost in. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Here's the blurb:
Young, good-looking, successful and wealthy. Will and Alexandra Cameron had it all until he went out to buy ice cream after an evening of passionate sex and never returned. When his body is discovered in a nearby Boston alley, the only clue to his murder is the Scottish sgian dubh dagger left beside it. Will's grieving widow finds refuge in the Miami villa of his best friend Diego Navarro, who has the means, power and temperament to solve the puzzle and to avenge his friend's murder. The sinfully handsome and charming womanizer's feelings for Alexandra run deep, and he becomes equally determined to win the devastated widow's heart. The attraction between them grows as they follow leads from Miami to Buenos Aires and Scotland, unraveling the Cameron family's centuries-old secrets.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just a few more days until Christmas! Hope you're all having fun this holiday season.

And if you love *free* books, here's a way for you to have a whole lot more fun.

Drop by my Facebook page and click on the "2012 Here We Go A'Caroling" contest tab to get started. Enter up to eleven times to get FREE books from wonderful romance authors and chances to win a Kindle Paperwhite or Nook HD or equivalent table tof your choice! Happy Holidays!

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Miriam Minger


----------



## JezStrider

My books in my signature line are paranormal romance.  If you love vampires, check it out.  All are 2.99.  Although Vampire's Eve is free today Dec. 22!


----------



## 48209

I LOVE Christmas. Love it. So much 

I'm one of those people who loves giving gifts even more than getting them. So, in the holiday spirit -- no matter what holiday you celebrate -- It's in His Kiss is FREE Sunday! *glances at clock* Or, 1.5 hours from now.

If you'd like it, you can grab it here: http://www.amazon.com/Its-In-His-Kiss-ebook/dp/B0057PIJZ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327896941&sr=1-1

If you want to tweet it SUNDAY, here's a tweet:

It's in His Kiss by @CaitieQuinn is FREE today! Don't miss the wackiness & mayhem http://amzn.to/WGoor9 #freeread #romance #kindle #chicklit

THANKS ALL!

ps, Miriam, I just read your sample and marked it for when my Christmas Amazon cards come in. I already realized I'm going to have to work my way back through this thread once I see how much I get!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Catie. Good luck!


----------



## 48209

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Catie. Good luck!


Thanks! Your tweets must be magic. I woke up at 8am EST to over 200 downloads. It was a great way to start the day.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted. Then read the sample. *Had to get it.* Best of luck.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caitie Quinn said:


> Thanks! Your tweets must be magic. I woke up at 8am EST to over 200 downloads. It was a great way to start the day.


Over 13K followers means somebody somewhere is reading them. Glad to help.


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author

Hi,

Just got into KB. I'm a Portuguese published author whose book translation I paid for. Understandably, my publisher did not pay for it since only 4 or 5 living portuguese authors are published abroad. Since ebooks are not yet a big deal in Portugal, I thought my chances were bigger in the US/UK ebook markets. Any advice?

Merry xmas everyone!!!

F


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Filipa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got into KB. I'm a Portuguese published author whose book translation I paid for. Understandably, my publisher did not pay for it since only 4 or 5 living portuguese authors are published abroad. Since ebooks are not yet a big deal in Portugal, I thought my chances were bigger in the US/UK ebook markets. Any advice?
> 
> Merry xmas everyone!!!
> 
> F


I suggest you start a thread in the Writer's Cafe to ask that question. We post and promote our romance books in this thread.


----------



## 48209

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I suggest you start a thread in the Writer's Cafe to ask that question. We post and promote our romance books in this thread.


This is exactly what I was going to say.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Over 13K followers means somebody somewhere is reading them. Glad to help.


Wow! You could take over the world with that many followers! (says the girl with 270ish)



Pamela said:


> Tweeted. Then read the sample. *Had to get it.* Best of luck.


OH! THANKS!


----------



## CarolCassada

If you're a fan of soap operas check out the Westmore series.

Set in a fictional New England town, follow the lives of three families; The Greens, the Braxtons, and the Reynolds.

The Greens: 
* Widowed matriarch Charlotte never thought she could find love again after the death of her husband Michael, until handsome Detective Bryant comes to her rescue. 
* Youngest son Peter returns home from college with his new girlfriend, who's ten years older than him, and is a problem for Mama Charlotte. 
* Scott and Alicia are singing siblings who are on their way to the top, until tragedy strikes one night.

The Braxtons: 
* Andrew Braxton is a ruthless and powerful businessman who runs his household the same way he runs his company, with an iron fist. Upon learning his son Wayne plans on abandoning the family company, he'll do everything in his heart to stop him from leaving.

The Reynolds: 
* After the divorce Laura Reynolds and her daughter Megan move back home with her father, where she plans to start life anew, but little does she know that it's not easy to escape your past.

Join them and other characters as they experience love, heartache, and ups and downs in their everyday lives.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=westmore+by+carol+cassada


----------



## otterific

Yellowstone Redemption is a ENT bargain book today (Christmas Day) It'll be interesting to see how that works out.



#Yellowstone Redemption the ending blew me away #timetravel #romance #kindle http://ow.ly/glB9o #bargainbook @ynpdreamer


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Forgot to post my today only freebie. Sorry about that.

Twelve Months of Romance - January



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

And if anyone wants to tweet.

#FREE today New Year's Day and a new start Jen didn't want to make http://bit.ly/ro_az @margaretannlake #contemporaryromance #maturewoman


----------



## Pamela

Otterific - tweeted for you.  Good luck.  My bargain book did great at ENT, and your novel sounds very good.

Margaret - Tweeted for you as well.  Best wishes on the free promo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Pamela.

Peggy, I nearly missed your tweet. Sending it now.


----------



## Miriam Minger

RIPPED APART, a thrilling edge-of-your-seat "Steamroller of a contemporary Romantic Suspense! Five stars!!" is *FREE* at Amazon. Happy New Year from my home to yours!

Miriam Minger

If anyone has a chance to tweet, please do and thank you!

"Absolute gem of a romantic suspense! 5 Stars!" RIPPED APART by @MiriamMinger is *FREE* at #Amazon! http://bit.ly/UGNiSz #kindle #ebook


----------



## lorelei

Shadow on the Rose is free today and tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Miriam.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I thought I'd check in. I tweeted Miriam and posted todays freebies at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

I hope you're all enjoying the holiday. There's a full moon--so time to plug:



*RT Get caught in the spell of DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE by Dana Taylor--romantic comedy fun http://amzn.to/NmAyPO *

Happy New Year!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana.


----------



## CJArcher

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! It's wonderful to see so much activity on this thread. 

Dana, I tweeted your BLB FB page.

Here's to an awesome 2013 for all of us!


----------



## lisamaliga

Hello everyone!
If you're interested in a contemporary romance/coming of age novel, here's OUT OF THE BLUE! 
*http://www.amazon.com/Out-Blue-Lisa-Maliga/dp/1480245461/ref=la_B0047PFH20_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1356745528&sr=1-3*


----------



## donna callea

Haven't visited here in a very long time.  Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone happy holidays (a bit late).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Donna. Good to see you again. Will you be adding anything to your siggy?


----------



## Pamela

Miriam - Tweeted.  Also got it.  Best of luck on your promo.

Lorelei - Gorgeous cover.  Give us a line to tweet, okay?  

Dana - Tweeted for Devil Moon


----------



## lorelei

Hello, Pamela,
Thanks. Glad you liked my cover. Here's what I hope is a tweetable line. (I learnt everything I know about tweeting from Gertie Kindle. She's a great teacher, I'm a lousy pupil, so I may have made mistakes. Please let me know if I did.) Thanks, Gertie, for all your help in the past.
I'd appreciate it if people would tweet this:

#FREE 29/12 Marion travels back in time to solve a Victorian mystery http://amzn.to/UsvpbY #romantic suspense #time travel #kindle


----------



## lorelei

Think I made a mistake. I put the date the Canadian way with the day first, month after. Hope this is better--

#FREE 12/29 Marion travels back in time to solve a Victorian mystery http://amzn.to/UsvpbY #romantic suspense #time travel #kindle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Hello, Pamela,
> Thanks. Glad you liked my cover. Here's what I hope is a tweetable line. (I learnt everything I know about tweeting from Gertie Kindle. She's a great teacher, I'm a lousy pupil, so I may have made mistakes. Please let me know if I did.) Thanks, Gertie, for all your help in the past.
> I'd appreciate it if people would tweet this:
> 
> #FREE 29/12 Marion travels back in time to solve a Victorian mystery http://amzn.to/UsvpbY #romantic suspense #time travel #kindle


You're very welcome. Next time, please put your twitter handle. Thanks.


----------



## lorelei

Gertie,
  I'm embarrassed to admit I don't have a twitter handle. I'm still trying to figure out how to do facebook.
Please don't expel me from your virtual school!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lorelei said:


> Gertie,
> I'm embarrassed to admit I don't have a twitter handle. I'm still trying to figure out how to do facebook.
> Please don't expel me from your virtual school!


That's okay. I don't do much on Facebook. Too busy for me. At least on Twitter, I can put people into lists and just read/retweet who I want.

So, next time, just put your author name. I'll try to remember that you don't tweet yet.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for Lorelei.  Margaret helped me too.  I always forgot to add my handle.


----------



## 48209

I'm the same way about Facebook... I have one and about 3 times a year I update it. I keep getting emails that say "So and so wants to be your friend on facebook" and I'm always like WHY  lol

I don't know why I don't like it. As everyone got it years ago and all my friends keep in touch that way... they say I'm twice my age *snort*


----------



## lorelei

I think this is what you mean:

#FREE 12/29 Marion travels back in time to solve a Victorian mystery http://amzn.to/UsvpbY by Laura Jane Leigh #romantic suspense #time travel #kindle

Now that you mention it, you pointed this out to me last February, but I forgot. Will remember next time. Thanks,
Lorelei


----------



## Pamela

I love Facebook.  I have so many friends who post amazing fun pictures.  Whenever I'm down I just go to Facebook and get a laugh. You're not confined to just a few words.  Twitter I'm so blah about. I have hundreds of followers, but it takes up too much time.  If you don't respond they drop you.  With Facebook my friends don't drop me when I'm busy writing.  They actually greet me when I come back.


----------



## lorelei

Thanks for the tweet, Pamela.


----------



## Holly Bush

Hi everyone,

This looks like a good place for me to ask a question! I can't get hooked on Twitter either. Now I'm following more people than are following me. I did automatic tweets for a while about my books but I don't see how those help since I'm tweeting to the same group of people and not gaining followers who are also readers. Help!

Holly


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Holly Bush said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This looks like a good place for me to ask a question! I can't get hooked on Twitter either. Now I'm following more people than are following me. I did automatic tweets for a while about my books but I don't see how those help since I'm tweeting to the same group of people and not gaining followers who are also readers. Help!
> 
> Holly


Once you reach 2K followers, twitter will stop you from following any more if you follow more than follow you. It used to be easier to find people to follow through Twitter. Now I automate the follow search. I find authors that sell well in romance and follow their followers some of whom follow me back. I also follow librarians. You need to put your followers into lists so you can manage them. If someone retweets me or gives me a FF, I'll move them up to my A list, which means I will see their tweets and retweet them.

I have over 13K followers. Not all of them see my tweets. I would guess a very small percentage of them do.

And don't discount the effectiveness of other authors on your followers list. As we are very fond of saying around here, authors are readers, too.

I also follow celebrities, parenting blogs, dancers and a couple of writing hashtags. They are great for interesting retweets. I use Selective Tweets so that if I put #fb at the end of my tweet, it will post to my FB account.

I have all my book tweets already written out. I try to do eight tweets spaced two hours apart, interspersed with RTs scheduled through HootSuite.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 48209

I'd add that Twitter isn't about advertising or "posting" -- it's about communicating. My new work twitter account has about 2k followers (I follow about 200) and it's a mixture of advertising, commentary on our industry, smart-ass-ness, and chatting about everything under the sun. Most people (even big named authors) get followers because they're saying stuff on a regular basis people want to read.

If the only thing I care about is when someone's book comes out, I check her website.

This week I unfollowed about 12 people (year end clean out) because they only talk about their own product, RT ppl talking about their product, or going on rampant RT bends of their friend's stuff.

On the Social Media scale, twitter is closer to the "social" part.... more so than facebook even. If you don't enjoy it, don't do it, right?


----------



## Jena H

Wow, I've only gone back a page or two, but there are some great books here! 

I have a sort-of-romance-y, sort-of-chick-lit-y book (novella) that's *FREE today & tomorrow (Dec 29 & 30).* This book was somewhat inspired by the TV show *Leverage,* for those who are familiar with it. (Although I don't claim it's quite as good, of course!)


----------



## donna callea

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Donna. Good to see you again. Will you be adding anything to your siggy?


Hi, Gertie! I did write another novel-- a YA that I'm very fond of (aren't we all very fond of our offspring?). Tried to get an agent for it. Close but no cigar. I'll probably put it on kindle someday. But I'm pretty hopeless at self-promotion, and I don't think I've got the energy or wherewithal to launch a new book. As it is, I'm now just selling a handful a month of my other two books. But that's OK. Not complaining. I've had a fun ride.

Anyway... I'm glad to be back here at kindle boards. Happy to see old friends and make new ones.
Hope everyone has a glorious new year!


----------



## Neil Ostroff

A romance you won't soon forget.

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Are you ready to _Ring Out the Old_ tonight?



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

Here's a tweetable line. Thanks.

RT New Year's Day and a new start Jen didn't want to make http://bit.ly/ro_az @margaretannlake #womensfiction #maturewoman


----------



## CJArcher

Popping in to wish all the romance authors and readers on kindleboards a very happy new year. May 2013 being you health, happiness and great romantic reads!


----------



## mpace

Hello, All! My name is Michelle Pace and I wanted to pitch my book, FURY (with co-author Tammy *****). It's 1.99 on Amazon till January 2nd, 2012.

Back page blurb:For years, Cheyenne Carson clawed her way up from her meager upbringing and strove to distance herself from the skeletons of her past. Finally success is within her grasp. A journalist for the music magazine, The Sound Wave, the assignment of a lifetime just landed in her lap. An all access pass to tour with the British rock band, Fury. Their latest album went triple platinum and they've never granted interviews. Once her assignment begins, Fury's tour explodes in a Molotov cocktail of sex, scandal, and violence that threatens to ruin Fury's quest for worldwide success. Can Cheyenne navigate her treacherous path unscathed, or will the demons of her past poison her blossoming career?

(edit to correct link)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mpace said:


> Hello, All! My name is Michelle Pace and I wanted to pitch my book, FURY (with co-author Tammy *****). It's 1.99 on Amazon till January 2nd, 2012.
> 
> Back page blurb:For years, Cheyenne Carson clawed her way up from her meager upbringing and strove to distance herself from the skeletons of her past. Finally success is within her grasp. A journalist for the music magazine, The Sound Wave, the assignment of a lifetime just landed in her lap. An all access pass to tour with the British rock band, Fury. Their latest album went triple platinum and they've never granted interviews. Once her assignment begins, Fury's tour explodes in a Molotov cocktail of sex, scandal, and violence that threatens to ruin Fury's quest for worldwide success. Can Cheyenne navigate her treacherous path unscathed, or will the demons of her past poison her blossoming career?
> 
> Link:http://www.amazon.com/Fury-ebook/dp/B00A9H4JNS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356998094&sr=1-1


Hi, Michelle. Welcome and good luck with your book.

You need to fix your link because there's no space between the colon and the address. At the top of this page, you'll find KB's linkmaker, which will give you a clickable text or image link to Fury on amazon.


----------



## mpace

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Michelle. Welcome and good luck with your book.
> 
> You need to fix your link because there's no space between the colon and the address. At the top of this page, you'll find KB's linkmaker, which will give you a clickable text or image link to Fury on amazon.


Thank you so much! I have corrected it above!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mpace said:


> Thank you so much! I have corrected it above!


You can past that link into your siggy, too.


----------



## IreneP

Happy New Year everyone - looking forward to see lots of new successes on this thread during 2013!


----------



## Pamela

Happy New Year to all my friends on this thread.

The Living Image is Free - Jan 1st & 2nd



There are two women, so of course, two romances. The man Sabrina loves becomes serious. There's a Russian spy for Eve.​
If anyone wants to tweet... 
FREE The Living Image #thriller @pmraven What happens when your double comes along, and she's not quite human? http://tiny.cc/fbmlq


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Pamela. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have three free for three days. I'm putting a tweetable line after each if anyone wants to tweet.



RT #FREE It's Julie v John in this vintage battle of the sexes http://amzn.to/olaw_az #romance #novelette @margaretannlake



RT #FREE After 30 yrs of marriage, Delia can still dream, can't she? http://amzn.to/dr_az #womensfiction #margaretannlake



RT #FREE Pilgrims & Indians & one feisty heroine http://amzn.to/ss_az @margaretannlake #historicalromance

Thanks, and Happy New Year


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy New Year all--

Glad to see so many familiar friends and new ones!

@Gertie I set up tweets and posted at the Book Luvin Babes FB Page

My news: 

*5 E copies of AIN'T LOVE GRAND? are being given away at the FRUGAL E-READER--hop over there and make a comment to enter. http://bit.ly/Tryl8F Contest * lasts thru Saturday Here's a tweet

*RT #Giveaway at Frugal E-Reader--AIN'T LOVE GRAND? by Dana Taylor #romcom http://bit.ly/Tryl8F *

Happy New Year--

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Dana. Tweeted yours.


----------



## Pamela

Hi Margaret - Thanks!

Tweeted all of yours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Pamela. It was a last minute decision to do this free run and it's going better than I expected. Not only is it a holiday, but I didn't have time to notify anyone.


----------



## lorelei

Happy New Year, everyone.
Good luck with your promo, Gertie.


----------



## bmcox

Over the holidays my e-book short story _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ was listed FREE in the Kindle Store. It has stayed on the top 100 of Romance > Short Stories for the last week and a half. (Right now it's 81.) I'm very excited!

I hope it translates into sales for the new book, which features the begining of a romance between best friends. However, my partner suggested to classify it as Fantasy and not Romance because it leans more in that direction than _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_. Also, there are no subcategories in the LGBTQ fiction category.


----------



## Dana Taylor

bmcox said:


> Over the holidays my e-book short story _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ was listed FREE in the Kindle Store. It has stayed on the top 100 of Romance > Short Stories for the last week and a half. (Right now it's 81.) I'm very excited!
> 
> I hope it translates into sales for the new book, which features the begining of a romance between best friends. However, my partner suggested to classify it as Fantasy and not Romance because it leans more in that direction than _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_. Also, there are no subcategories in the LGBTQ fiction category.


Thanks for dropping by. I posted your free story on facebook at Book Luvin' Babes  [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]

Happy New Year, all!

Dana


----------



## IreneP

bmcox said:


> Over the holidays my e-book short story _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ was listed FREE in the Kindle Store. It has stayed on the top 100 of Romance > Short Stories for the last week and a half. (Right now it's 81.) I'm very excited!


Very cool concept!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy New Year, everyone! Mine is starting out with some fantastic news. My contemporary romantic suspense thriller RIPPED APART is a Reviewer's Pick at BookRooster.com!

http://www.bookrooster.com/2013/01/ripped-apart-by-miriam-minger/

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Mine is starting out with some fantastic news. My contemporary romantic suspense thriller RIPPED APART is a Reviewer's Pick at BookRooster.com!
> 
> http://www.bookrooster.com/2013/01/ripped-apart-by-miriam-minger/
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congrats, Miriam.


----------



## Pamela

That's wonderful Miriam.  I have it and look forward to reading the novel.  Best wishes and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Hope everyone is doing well tonight. Pam--sorry I didn't see your freebie days to promote at BLB facebook page. The way facebook has changed it methods, most of the posts only reach a fraction of the people now, but paying for the promotion greatly increases the visibility. The last $5 promotion of a post was seen by about 1,000 people. I've only been paying that to promote my own books there. If anybody wants to pay the cost of a three day Facebook promo at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172, I'll be happy to broadcast the post for you. You can contact me at [email protected] if you're interested.

Okay--it's a new year, so time for a new book cover for Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure



"Romancing the Stone" meets "This Present Darkness" is a romantic adventure of good vs. evil. 2013 EPIC Awards Finalist in the Adventure Category!

Happy New Year!
Dana


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author

Hi everyone! Just got into KB and I'm loving it.

I'm a published portuguese author and my debut novel has been doing very well in Portugal. I opted to self publish for kindle and am delighted with the results! Particularly getting sales updates anytime I want to.

*I would like your help on the following: I'm thinking about doing a book trailer. Something similar to a movie trailer, less sophisticated but still appealing enough to drive more people to the book. Do any of you have experience in this? Any reference I can check? 
*
Happy new year everyone!

Tks, Filipa


----------



## Dana Taylor

Filipa said:


> Hi everyone! Just got into KB and I'm loving it.
> 
> I'm a published portuguese author and my debut novel has been doing very well in Portugal. I opted to self publish for kindle and am delighted with the results! Particularly getting sales updates anytime I want to.
> 
> *I would like your help on the following: I'm thinking about doing a book trailer. Something similar to a movie trailer, less sophisticated but still appealing enough to drive more people to the book. Do any of you have experience in this? Any reference I can check?
> *
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> Tks, Filipa


Hi Filipa--
How lovely to have a Portuguese author here! I personally haven't gotten into doing trailers. I'm sure if you post your question over on the Writer's Cafe, you will get a lot of replies. Tammie Clark Gibbs, a Kindle Board author, just posted this at my facebook site 
http://www.amazon.com/Island-Secrets-Travel-Romance-ebook/dp/B004DNWQ98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357166249&sr=8-2&keywords=tammie+gibbsYou might get in touch with her and see what advice she has for you.

Feel free to "like" the Book Luvin' Babes page at Facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172 and post your news there. I try to pick things up and broadcast them out. Also, you can leave tweets here and we will retweet them.

Welcome!
Dana Taylor


----------



## M.A. Thomas

Hello, all,

I'm new and just learning about this thread. I'm not sure whether or not Paranormal Erotic Romance counts but I have a new serial entitled, Golden Erotic Tales.

Description: When twenty-year-old Lela encounters a golden ball in the forest, she falls into a well. A frog agrees to save her but only if she agrees to give him whatever he desires. And what he desires is her. From the moment the frog pulls her out of the well, Lela's life is forever changed and she embarks on a sexual journey filled with passion and love during which she also uncovers the secrets of her past.

The Golden Erotic Tales series is a sweet, light erotic romance series revolving around fairy tales and paranormal creatures and follows Lela and Eldrich, the two main characters' sexual adventures and love story.

The first 4 episodes are currently free on Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/258564


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Filipa--
> How lovely to have a Portuguese author here! I personally haven't gotten into doing trailers. I'm sure if you post your question over on the Writer's Cafe, you will get a lot of replies. Tammie Clark Gibbs, a Kindle Board author, just posted this at my facebook site
> http://www.amazon.com/Island-Secrets-Travel-Romance-ebook/dp/B004DNWQ98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357166249&sr=8-2&keywords=tammie+gibbsYou might get in touch with her and see what advice she has for you.
> 
> Feel free to "like" the Book Luvin' Babes page at Facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172 and post your news there. I try to pick things up and broadcast them out. Also, you can leave tweets here and we will retweet them.
> 
> Welcome!
> Dana Taylor


Thanks for the insights Dana!


----------



## Dana Taylor

@Filipa--You're welcome. I gave you a shout-out at BLB--

Have a good weekend!

Dana


----------



## Neil Ostroff

DROP OUT
When the Twin Towers fell, Nathan Cruz saved the lives of dozens of strangers but the one life he could not save was that of his pregnant fiancé. Wracked with survivor's guilt and unresolved goodbyes, Nathan drops out of society where he lives self-sufficiently on a houseboat in Florida.

A twist of fate lands him into the home of Miriam Kanter, a young, fiercely independent woman with a shocking secret. Alone together in the midst of a raging hurricane, Nathan discloses the nearly unbearable sorrows of his past and finds strength to piece his shattered life back together. Being with Miriam, he feels the connection he'd been missing, stirring up feelings buried long ago. But will Miriam's own life cut short and plunge Nathan back into his world of reclusive isolation? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FX0K7U


----------



## Tonih2

Hi all,
I'm new   not only to the kindle boards, but I'm also a recently published romance author.  My first two books were released late last year and I'm looking forward to a productive 2013!
I'm still on holiday - it's summer here in the Antipodes and most New Zealanders are still basking in the sunshine at the beach. My internet is 'flakey' where I am staying, but I'm enjoying ambling around the kindleboards while I can get a connection!  
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and to finding some new and interesting reading for the coming year.
Kind regards,
Toni


----------



## Miriam Minger

Welcome, Toni!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tonih2 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new  not only to the kindle boards, but I'm also a recently published romance author. My first two books were released late last year and I'm looking forward to a productive 2013!
> I'm still on holiday - it's summer here in the Antipodes and most New Zealanders are still basking in the sunshine at the beach. My internet is 'flakey' where I am staying, but I'm enjoying ambling around the kindleboards while I can get a connection!
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and to finding some new and interesting reading for the coming year.
> Kind regards,
> Toni


Welcome, Toni. It looks like you're doing well on Amazon. Feel free to post your books here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Changed the cover on my best-selling Novella and got two more five star reviews. You can read them here.

http://www.amazon.com/A-Slice-of-Life-ebook/product-reviews/B006XL9420/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1O8LRWMYN1F8V

And here's the new cover.



Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Changed the cover on my best-selling Novella and got two more five star reviews. You can read them here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Slice-of-Life-ebook/product-reviews/B006XL9420/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1O8LRWMYN1F8V
> 
> And here's the new cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.
> 
> Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.


Very nice cover!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys!

The NEW YEAR'S BLOG HOP has begun! Visit http://nyhop.blogspot.com/ Great grand prizes! I'm participating by giving away some pretty shell magnets and I've put* JAGUAR JACK on special for 99 cents!* 

* Visit www.BookLuvinBabes.com for details!*

Dana Taylor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana, I reviewed _Hope for the Holidays_ on my blog.

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=55


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Forgot to post this yesterday. Harvey featured me on the KB Blog. Feel free to drop by and comment.

http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/01/author-profile-prolific-margaret-lake.html?showComment=1358254813710#c603850617111343487

There's a tiny twitter button at the end if you feel inclined to share my story with your followers.


----------



## donna callea

I was happy to see it, Gertie. I think you're amazing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> I was happy to see it, Gertie. I think you're amazing!


Thanks, Donna <gertiereplied,blushingmodestly>


----------



## nikkarina

mamiller said:


> I tried writing VICTORY COVE and my website in the dirt on the side of my car....it didn't work out very well  So I keep plugging away.


AHAHAHA  That is a pretty clever idea! Too bad it didn't work! I always write romances. My book is, http://www.amazon.com/Bullet-Saving-Bailey-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00B0JP38Y I tried promoting in chatrooms...it did not work. HA.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dana, I reviewed _Hope for the Holidays_ on my blog.
> 
> http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=55


Gertie--You are a doll. Thanks so much. It's such a nice little collection of stories (if I do say so myself) that practically no one has read! Ha!

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday. Harvey featured me on the KB Blog. Feel free to drop by and comment.
> 
> http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/01/author-profile-prolific-margaret-lake.html?showComment=1358254813710#c603850617111343487
> 
> There's a tiny twitter button at the end if you feel inclined to share my story with your followers.


This was nice! We don't really "know" much about each other here, despite dozens of messages. Good to get a better glimpse of you, Gertie!

Dana


----------



## Pamela

Deadly Memories is free today and I hope all my friends here will enjoy it.



With KDP down I didn't know what was happening with the promo. So frustrating, so I went to the book page on Amazon. It said #48 in Romantic Suspense. Clicked over to top 100 for RS. It's #1!

That's so exciting. I know it won't last long but I'm sure curious about how many were downloaded.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Deadly Memories is free today and I hope all my friends here will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> With KDP down I didn't know what was happening with the promo. So frustrating, so I went to the book page on Amazon. It said #48 in Romantic Suspense. Clicked over to top 100 for RS. It's #1!
> 
> That's so exciting. I know it won't last long but I'm sure curious about how many were downloaded.


Downloaded and tweeted, Pamela. Good luck. I can't believe KDP has been down this long.


----------



## Pamela

I know, Margaret.  I've never seen KDP down for such a long time.  Usually it's just a few minutes, but the rankings have been very strange for the last week.

Thanks for the tweet.  Hope you have fun reading.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Pamela said:


> Deadly Memories is free today and I hope all my friends here will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> With KDP down I didn't know what was happening with the promo. So frustrating, so I went to the book page on Amazon. It said #48 in Romantic Suspense. Clicked over to top 100 for RS. It's #1!
> 
> That's so exciting. I know it won't last long but I'm sure curious about how many were downloaded.


Hi Pam--

Just gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes. You're book is doing GREAT at Amazon today. Congrats!

I have a FREEBIE going on today in another category, but I'll let you know about here also, if anyone is interested. It's my spiritual/health journey and guide to supernal living--*Ever-Flowing Streams: Tapping into Healing Energy*


Here's a tweet, if anyone cares to spread the word

*RT **FREE** Jan 18-22 EVER-FLOWING STREAMS: TAPPING INTO HEALING ENERGY by Dana Taylor http://amzn.to/HSovEs #health #energyhealing *

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## Pamela

Thanks so much Dana.  I'll go over to Book Luvin' Babes and thank you there too.

Yes, Deadly Memories has over 22,000 downloads now.  It's #1 in Romantic Suspense and in Mystery and Thrillers.  You can never tell what will happen with the free promos.    

I'll tweet for Ever Flowing Streams right now.  Your cover is gorgeous.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Regency era romance? Secrets of Midnight is *FREE* for a limited time--and don't miss the swashbuckling sequel, My Runaway Heart!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it and tweeted, Miriam. Good luck!


----------



## liz brown

I have written 2 romances-1) Nurse Lucy and her Manhunt. Man 1: Algernon and the Big Idea. $0.99/0.77p Romance often teasingly erotic with mystery.  Is Algernon up to no good? Nurse Lucy isn't sure.  Is he the man for her?  

2) THE brain AND I $0.99/0.77p Contemporary Romance staring Nurse Jacky with a psychological twist.

I am a trained Nurse and have a Psychology degree and worked as a researcher in a leading British University, now writing fiction for fun.  I live in a small seaside town in Devon, England and am a member of a great writing group.


----------



## EllieP

Help needed. My publisher has suggested a new title for my WIP erotic romance _The Last Time_. Enter the draw on my 18+ blog to win a $10 Amazon gift card by voting for either the new title _A Star Studded Romance_ or the original. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/which-title-do-you-find-most-appealing.html I would love for people to drop by and share their opinion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

EllieP said:


> Help needed. My publisher has suggested a new title for my WIP erotic romance _The Last Time_. Enter the draw on my 18+ blog to win a $10 Amazon gift card by voting for either the new title _A Star Studded Romance_ or the original. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/which-title-do-you-find-most-appealing.html I would love for people to drop by and share their opinion.


I prefer not to be in the drawing, but if you want my opinion. your original title is better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just went live!!

The second installment of my Twelve Months of Romance series. A Valentine's Day themed short story.



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi Guys--

Thought I would swing by and say hello. Hello!

@Caitie-- I hope you're enjoying the fun of "Royal Rebel." That book has been my little cash-cow for the past several months. It's funny because I promote other titles a lot more with very limited sales. That one keeps selling with no help from me. Grateful while it lasts!

@Miriam--I posted your freebie at BLB face book page

@Gertie--Your new cover is very romantic. I also just gave you a shout out at Book Luvin' Babes.

Have a good MLK day everyone!

Dana
Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Guys--
> 
> Thought I would swing by and say hello. Hello!
> 
> @Caitie-- I hope you're enjoying the fun of "Royal Rebel." That book has been my little cash-cow for the past several months. It's funny because I promote other titles a lot more with very limited sales. That one keeps selling with no help from me. Grateful while it lasts!
> 
> @Miriam--I posted your freebie at BLB face book page
> 
> @Gertie--Your new cover is very romantic. I also just gave you a shout out at Book Luvin' Babes.
> 
> Have a good MLK day everyone!
> 
> Dana
> Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


Thanks, Dana. I'm really glad you like the cover. For this series, I'm featuring a single woman on each cover.


----------



## Marti talbott

Ill-Fated Love, book 13 (Marti Talbott's Highlander Series) is now available on Kindle.

http://amzn.com/B00B4ZKPHS


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ereader News Today Book of the Day. Nice feature, although the cover is pretty small. Here's a larger one.



http://ereadernewstoday.com/


----------



## Pamela

Hi Margaret - I tweeted the ENT page several times.  Nice presentation of A Slice of Life and a nice profile, too.  My book is on that page as well, as a bargain book.  (Deadly Memories)  I've sold a lot at 99 cents, so I bet your sales are sky-rocketing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Hi Margaret - I tweeted the ENT page several times. Nice presentation of A Slice of Life and a nice profile, too. My book is on that page as well, as a bargain book. (Deadly Memories) I've sold a lot at 99 cents, so I bet your sales are sky-rocketing.


Thanks, Pamela. It's done very well for me. Way more than made my money back. My free run is doing okay as well and tomorrow. I have a new release ad on Indie Books Promo. I'm going all out this week.

I got _Deadly Memories_ last week. Hope I have time to read it soon. I spent all day yesterday redesigning my website and as usual, time is tight. Very upsetting that reading is the thing that gets shoved to the back burner. <sigh>


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Hope you've done well with your ENT connections. Here's my weekend pitch

*RT Ride out a cold winter night with a warm romantic comedy--DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE http://amzn.to/NmAyPO*



Cheers!
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana. Why haven't I read Devil Moon? Must bump it up my TBR.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

One of my new best favorite writers, Peggy L. Henderson, has me as her guest today. My subject is WHAT IS METAPHYSICAL FICTION? http://peggylhenderson.blogspot.com/2013/01/guest-author-dana-taylor.html#comment-form

* JAGUAR JACK: A MYSTIC ADVENTURE* is the featured book 

Peggy writes the wonderful time travel to Yellowstone Park series. Check it out while you're at her site.

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted it, Dana.


----------



## IreneP

Love the cover!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ereader News Today Book of the Day. Nice feature, although the cover is pretty small.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> Love the cover!


Thanks you! It's a complete redesign although I used the same artwork as the old one.


----------



## Miriam Minger

My favorite love scene in the Viking romance THE PAGAN'S PRIZE? The sauna scene! Check it out right now at Amazon Kindle for only 99 cents!

"Another fine example of Ms. Minger's amazing talent. I thoroughly enjoyed it!" New York Times bestselling author Johanna Lindsey

**Best Medieval Romance of the Year Award from Romantic Times**



Miriam Minger


----------



## donna callea

Miriam Minger said:


> My favorite love scene in the Viking romance THE PAGAN'S PRIZE? The sauna scene!
> Miriam Minger


Hi Miriam,
Just one-clicked it. You got me with the mention of the sexy sauna scene. If anyone is in the mood for a sweet yet sensual love story set in the 1940s The Haircut, a New Year's Tale is still on sale for 99 cents.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

@Donna--I haven't seen you around for a while. Hello! I gave you a shout-out on Facebook. I enjoyed that book! http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

What else is going on?

Dana


----------



## donna callea

Dana Taylor said:


> @Donna--I haven't seen you around for a while. Hello! I gave you a shout-out on Facebook. I enjoyed that book! http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172


Hi Dana!
Thank you so much for the Luvin Babes shout-out on Facebook. You're the best! I've been a little out of focus for a while, but I'm glad to be back here among friends.
Donna


----------



## Chicki

It's Release Day for YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW, my new novelette!

One year ago, personal chef Jan Davis signed her divorce papers after a miserable twenty-five-year marriage. She is single again, and romantic attention is as foreign to her as ancient Carthaginian cuisine. When she meets her new client, sports management agent Mac Sinclair, who is eleven years younger, Jan's life takes a complete turnaround. She's thrilled, but everyone in her life isn't pleased.

Kindle - http://amzn.to/11eeXRq

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## IreneP

Chicki said:


> It's Release Day for YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW, my new novelette!


Congratulations - Happy Release Day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> It's Release Day for YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW, my new novelette!
> 
> One year ago, personal chef Jan Davis signed her divorce papers after a miserable twenty-five-year marriage. She is single again, and romantic attention is as foreign to her as ancient Carthaginian cuisine. When she meets her new client, sports management agent Mac Sinclair, who is eleven years younger, Jan's life takes a complete turnaround. She's thrilled, but everyone in her life isn't pleased.
> 
> Kindle - http://amzn.to/11eeXRq
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


I "liked" it and grabbed a copy. Novelette's are about all I have time to read these days.


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Irene and Margaret!  

Chicki


----------



## Alisha

My Little Texas Tornado is only .99! 5 stars! Tornadoes, Muscles and Wine!



Blurb: Colt Daniels is a Texas rancher known for his award winning steaks. The king rancher has known his good neighbor and vintner, Mr. Moon for years. In fact, he recommends the Moon Wines as the ideal label paired with his mouth watering steaks. When Mr. Moon dies and leaves the vineyard to his long lost niece, Savannah Moon, Colt offers to show her the ropes since the California girl is clueless, not only about Texas but about wine. Even his Southern Charm is lost on the snob who doesn't even have the decency to thank him for saving her life her first day in town.

Thing is, he ain't cut out to train someone he can't stand, even if Mr. Moon was like a grandfather to him. But there's no denying it, the Moons know how to grow 'em...wine and women. Savannah isn't a woman he can easily forget. Bitchy or not, he finds reasons to teach her about grapes, among other things. And while he's finding reasons to stomp the grapes with his new neighbor, a plan is brewing to bring the wine heiress down.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

@Chicki--you are a writing machine. I gave you a shout-out at BLB and "liked" you on Amazon. If you add some tags, let us know and we'll play tag.

@Alisha--I gave you a shout-out also at Book Luvin' Babes FB page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
Here's my tweet for the weekend for "Devil Moon" 

*RT Comedy! Romance! Football! DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE perfect for the Superbowl weekend http://amzn.to/NmAyPO*

Have a good one!

Dana


----------



## kimhornsby

My Novel is on Kindle Free and I can't figure out how to use this site.
I think I"m posting but I can't put a picture in here. Any advice. Here's what I wrote:

The Dream Jumper's Promise
#2 in women's fiction/contemporary/romantic suspense

FREE


----------



## CJArcher

kimhornsby said:


> My Novel is on Kindle Free and I can't figure out how to use this site.
> I think I"m posting but I can't put a picture in here. Any advice. Here's what I wrote:
> 
> The Dream Jumper's Promise
> #2 in women's fiction/contemporary/romantic suspense
> 
> FREE


There's a piece of text near the bottom of this page that says "Link Maker". Click on this then search for your book in the kindle store. To insert the cover, click on the link that makes the image and copy and paste into your post. Here you go:



Gorgeous cover! Good luck with the freebie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kimhornsby said:


> My Novel is on Kindle Free and I can't figure out how to use this site.
> I think I"m posting but I can't put a picture in here. Any advice. Here's what I wrote:
> 
> The Dream Jumper's Promise
> #2 in women's fiction/contemporary/romantic suspense
> 
> FREE


I downloaded and tweeted for you. Don't have much time to read longer works but it's on my TBR.

Dana, tweeted you, too.

Here's a tweet for anyone so inclined. Thanks.

RT A Valentine's surprise Holly wasn't expecting http://amzn.to/10Q6moW #shortstory #romance #womensfiction @margaretannlake


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I'm excited to announce the release of my latest romance novel, Fresh Ice!



Armed with a backpack full of romance novels and the dream of escaping her abusive uncle, Sarah Hammond flees to Red Valley to start a new life.

When Sarah meets Nathan Connors, the back-up goaltender for the Red Valley Razors hockey team, she learns she's not the only one running from the past.

Just when Sarah begins to discover freedom, friendship and love, her determined uncle tracks her down.

This is one family reunion that could cost Sarah her life.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Thought I would check in. Thanks for tweeting me, Gertie!

@Kim I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

@Rachelle--pretty cover. I'll give you a shout-out also.

@CJ--Good to see you. Hope you are doing well Down Under!

I am busy with various projects.

Have a good evening!

Dana


----------



## RachelleVaughn

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> Thought I would check in. Thanks for tweeting me, Gertie!
> 
> @Kim I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes FB page https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> @Rachelle--pretty cover. I'll give you a shout-out also.
> 
> @CJ--Good to see you. Hope you are doing well Down Under!
> 
> I am busy with various projects.
> 
> Have a good evening!
> 
> Dana


Thank you so much, Dana! I appreciate it  I've "liked" Book Luvin' Babes' FB page and followed you on Twitter, too. Have a great week!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

@Rachelle--You're welcome!

Dana


----------



## Pamela

Deadly Memories is featured - Awesome Romance Novels

You can see it here: http://awesomeromancenovels.blogspot.com/2013/02/deadly-memories-by-pamela-m-richter.html

Thanks for looking,
Pam

UK for Deadly Memories: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memor...9273013&sr=1-2


----------



## marielamba

Hi everyone!

Please help if you can! My YA paranormal romance novel DRAWN is up for 2012 Book of the Year and needs your vote! Competition is tight among the top 3 (which includes my novel - about a young artist and a hot medieval ghost), so your vote REALLY is important. You can vote up till Feb. 14th. Just takes 2 clicks... Here's the link:

http://www.longandshortreviews.com/book-reviews/2012-book-of-the-year/

Thank you so much! 
Marie


----------



## Jeny Stone

Thank you for the opportunity. I'm to new to have any ploys on marketing but always grateful when I run across something like this. I have four books all 99cents (apparently I can't even find the cent mark on my IPad) 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ACQJEQI
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009M9DV6U
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00960SF5W
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008MH1SZO

Wow I think or at least hope I did this correctly. I'm on a roll. I even managed to get my signature line done correctly. Just call me computer savvy....well maybe I went to far with that one, but I can always dream.
Happy Valentine's Day everyone.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Each of my popular romance series/books are only .99 cents today! Download now & enjoy! ♥♥♥

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (SERIES COLLECTION 1) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES) [Kindle Edition]

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B00869XKD6/

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (SERIES COLLECTION 2) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES) [Kindle Edition]

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B00AW1B80S/

I Confess...I Just Kissed My Best Friend DRAKE: The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part VII) (THE GREAT LAKE STATE SERIES) [Kindle Edition]

http://www.amazon.com/Confess-I-Kissed-Friend-DRAKE-ebook/dp/B00B5H4RFG/


----------



## Susanne O

My romantic comedy set in sizzling St Tropez is free on Smashwords today: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/269158 Coupon code:MN98H


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Susanne OLeary said:


> My romantic comedy set in sizzling St Tropez is free on Smashwords today: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/269158 Coupon code:MN98H


Thanks for sharing, Susanne! ♥


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

sibelhodge said:


> My romantic comedy Fourteen Days Later is $0.99 for Valentine's Day! Think My Big Fat Greek Wedding meets Bridget Jones! http://www.amazon.com/Fourteen-Romantic-Comedy-Series-ebook/dp/B003B3UE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360832136&sr=8-2&keywords=fourteen+days+later
> 
> Happy VD!


Awesome. Thanks for playing Cupid today, Sibil! ♥


----------



## Hildred

My lesbian erotica novelette MITSUSHIN is free the next two days! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANT5V1G


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks, Hildred, for sharing. I just remembered that my romance/erotica series 'No Panties Fridays' is also .99 cents each for Valentine's Day readers who desire some extra spice today. ENJOY!!  

No Panties Fridays (Collection 1) http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B00869XKD6/ref=tmm_kin_title_1http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B00869XKD6/ref=tmm_kin_title_1

No Panties Fridays (Part 3):Naked And Kissed By A Crimson Sunset ((The Law Firm of Flipper & Mounter Series))

http://www.amazon.com/No-Panties-Fridays-Part-ebook/dp/B009GSWJSS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

I am celebrating Valentine's Day with my Gay readers!

Secret Letters ~ The fourth story from "Corsets and Cravings", a Victorian Romance and Erotic short story collection. Vol. II. is free today and the rest of the weekend!
(Keywords: Oxford students, love letters, quarrel, gay romance, ****-erotica.)



(....plus that I have released my first Gay Victorian Novelette Collection "Different Desire")
Different Desire ~ a Gay Victorian Romance and Erotic Novelette Collection. Vol. I


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks for sharing, Lady TL. ♥


----------



## Annette_g

Two of my M/M erotic shorts are free at smashwords:

The Prince's Guard (until Feb 2
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/210787
use coupon code CF34R at checkout

Of Pets and Pleasures (until Feb 15)
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49988
use coupon code QS49T at checkout

Take care,
Annette


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thank you for sharing, Annette. ♥


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happy Valentine's Day and here's a Valentine's short story for 99 cents.



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage.


----------



## marielamba

Sending a ton of Valentine's Day <3's to my fellow indie  Romance authors!

Wishing you love and success  

Marie


----------



## Kwalker

My Romantic Fantasy Cornerstone is on sale for 99 cents

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009K6K4V0

The second book, a brand new release is on sale for 1.99

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Stone-Souls-Stones-ebook/dp/B00BEL8E02/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_2_QVNA


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks for sharing, Kelly.


----------



## Bree Roberts

My Valentine's Day romance (no sex, sorry) is up on Smashwords at:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/285285

It's on Amazon but don't buy it, I'm waiting for a price match (check back later for free price):
http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Fire-Valentines-Romance-ebook/dp/B00BFDFYWU/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

It's a quick read, enjoy! And Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks,  cupid Bree! ♥


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

I don't have one rec ... I have a whole KISS FEST of them. 

INDIE-kissing - a blog hop with kissing scenes (and I'm sure books that you'd like to buy). Also giveaways. What's not to love?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thanks,  Cupid Susan! ♥


----------



## evecarter

My Erotic romance Deceived Part 1 and Part 2 are on sale for $0.99 each today.


----------



## otterific

My time travel romance, Come Home to Me (Second Chances Time Travel Romance Series Book 1), is currently on sale for $0.99 (it is also currently #1 in Time Travel Romance on Amazon)

Yellowstone Heart Song (Yellowstone Romance Series Book 1), is currently marked down to $1.99

and I have Yellowstone Romance Series 4 Book Bundle (Books 2-5)for the rest of the series available right now for $9.99


----------



## AnitaDobs

Nice thread Sean!

My part 1 erotic romance is at .99 today, 'Victoria's Secret Billionaire':

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009YLUCYA


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

You want romance? How about that, plus a story about loss, family, and a miracle at the end of the Universe?

Check out my science fiction short, "Beacon", for just $.99, which is now going to be the first part in a serial.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, 

I think almost all of you know that this kind of thread belongs in the Book Bazaar.  And, yes, I think a genre thread for Valentine's Day, today only, is fine.  Thanks for asking!  

Moving this now; the thread will be locked at the end of the day, US Pacific Time; you'll be able to post in our romance and price genre threads after that.

Just post your book once, of course!

Happy Valentine's Day!

Betsy


----------



## janwarburton

***Valentine's Day Special!*** 
My latest romantic novel, JOANNA is FREE to download for today only! It's a romance with a bit of an edge, about real life sort of characters, to which we can all relate.  This is a spin off sequel to my previous book, A FACE TO DIE FOR, but both books stand alone and can be read in any order.

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/JOANNA-ebook/dp/B00A5ZB70M/ref=sr_1_1

Please take look... remember it's only on offer for today! 
Best wishes
Jan


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Z9DE4S
The Cries of Vampira Saga is only .99 cents today for your paranormal/vampire romance lovers. ♥


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

My novel Blue Straggler is a chicklit romance with some depth, too. Free today and tomorrow (2-14 and 2-15, 2013) via Amazon. Thanks for the downloads!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G9ZNF2


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

KathyLynnHarris said:


> My novel Blue Straggler is a chicklit romance with some depth, too. Free today and tomorrow (2-14 and 2-15, 2013) via Amazon. Thanks for the downloads!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G9ZNF2


Thanks for sharing, Cupid Kathy! ♥


----------



## Kathryn E. Kun

Perfect for a Valentine's day bedtime read? (for the more adventurous couples!)

My books are mostly Erotica, with some romance.


*Kat in a Hat* (Kat & Jules series, _The Adventures of Californian Nympho Sisters_, Episode #1) *- now FREE - *

by Kathryn E Kun, at Amazon.com

Only suitable for adults 18+

This is Episode #1 of 10 that describe the sexual fetishes of two sisters. They are lovers and they like to experiment on each other as well as with their male partners. In this short story, Kat recounts an early sex pact with Jules, shortly after her nineteenth birthday.

Themes: ménage, voyeur, FM, FF, BDSM, fetish, seduction and control.

WARNING: This book describes the behavior of two sisters who should never have been let out their parent's sight. You may find their exploits too hot to handle.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Thank you for sharing, Cupid Kathryn!  ♥


----------



## Margaret Lesh

Hi, all! My romantic comedy http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Man-For-Sylvia-ebook/dp/B00ABUTN2K/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1 is on sale for 99 cents for Valentine's Day. I describe it as _Emma_ meets _I Love Lucy_.

_A well-intentioned but clueless romantic is determined to find love for her lonely neighbor over her exasperated husband's objections._

http://www.amazon.com/Finding-Man-For-Sylvia-ebook/dp/B00ABUTN2K/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

500 views...thanks for sharing your deals everyone. Have a very romantic night!  ♥


----------



## Fahid

Confessions of a Prime Minister (Romance) serial 7-Book Bundle is up $3.49.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BFI95KM


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have merged the Valentine's thread with the ongoing Indie Romance Thread. . .now that Valentine's is pat.


----------



## donna callea

My novel The Haircut, a New Year's Tale is free until tomorrow.


----------



## liafairchild

The Tech Guy is a new romantic comedy, released on Amazon yesterday.

THE TECH GUY
Emma Barton is a workaholic. Nothing is more important than becoming managing editor of the magazine she works for. And she has the perfect plan to achieve that goal. Then Guy Walker enters her office. Sexy, sweet, and super popular, the new tech guy takes the office by storm. Will he derail every strategy Emma has in place? If he discovers her secret, it could ruin Emma's career and turn her life upside down.

Amazon US http://ow.ly/hHg9Q
Amazon UK http://ow.ly/hIT1Q


----------



## OliviaF

The second book of my historical romance series will be released soon, so I'm running a special price for the first book in the series.

"The Wicked Game" is only $0.99 on Amazon!

*Book 1 of The Wicked Game Series:

She is a Baron's only daughter, desperately trying to find love and freedom in a world where she has no control...

He is a former bond servant struggling to come to terms with his new found independence...

Neither expected to make a connection, especially not such an unlikely and wicked one...*


----------



## CJArcher

A very belated Happy Valentines Day to all KB romance readers and writers. I hope you had a lovely day.

I have a new book out, but it's a little different to my usual. FINDERS KEEPERS LOSERS DIE is a contemporary humorous mystery, and since it's not like my historicals, I'm using my other pen name, Carolyn Scott. It does have one thing in common with my historicals - it has a delicious romance at its core 



_Murder, mayhem, and more shady characters than she found in Hollywood are turning bit-part actress Cat Sinclair from a crappy secretary into a powerhouse in the P.I. business. If only someone would inform her boss.

When Will Knight refuses to take the case of a jilted wife who's only after what's rightfully hers, Cat decides to help her on the side. But when the ex-husband turns out to be a mobster, and dead, Cat needs all her acting skills to keep her stressed-out but sexy boss from learning of her involvement. And to keep the killer from coming after her._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just bumping this thread with a reminder that I like to tweet new releases, freebies and sales to my nearly 14K followers. 

Please give me a tweetable line, 135 characters or less (to leave room for RTs) with a shortened url and your twitter handle. If you don't have a twitter handle, include your author name.


----------



## Pamela

Hi Margaret,

Thanks. The Living Image is free, so I hope you all will enjoy. There are two women, two nice romances. A Russian spy for Eve, and for Sabrina, the man she loves gets serious.

Hope you all enjoy.

FREE> The Living Image< #kindle #suspense @pmraven What happens when your double comes along? http://tiny.cc/fbmlq

I like tweeting too and will also tweet any lines posted here.


----------



## Suzie Grant

Hello Margaret,

Thanks for this opportunity!

A bounty hunter facing his past encounters a criminal on the run ~ The Devil's Daughter is .99 cents. @Suzie_Grant http://t.co/a3Upoz2rTT


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Suzie.  Sounds great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scheduled you for later this morning, Pamela and Suzie.

Pamela, I added # in front of your "free" so it can be searched on.

Suzie, you might want to add hashtags, too. At least with the genre or any other keywords you think might attract attention.


----------



## robynsage

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just bumping this thread with a reminder that I like to tweet new releases, freebies and sales to my nearly 14K followers.
> 
> Please give me a tweetable line, 135 characters or less (to leave room for RTs) with a shortened url and your twitter handle. If you don't have a twitter handle, include your author name.


Hi Margaret,

A Princess tests two men to see who can prove their love through exotic encounters ~ An Exotic Garden of Pleasure ($2.99) #kindle @RobynSage http://tiny.cc/9iuwsw

Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robynsage said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> A Princess tests two men to see who can prove their love through exotic encounters ~ An Exotic Garden of Pleasure ($2.99) #kindle @RobynSage http://tiny.cc/9iuwsw
> 
> Thanks


Tweeted you, Robyn, but I had to leave out the title. Your tweet was way over the limit.



Denise E. Templey said:


> I have just released a historical, time-travel romance.
> 
> Portal to Your Heart is a 20,000 word novella.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Portal-to-Your-Heart-ebook/dp/B00BJ92XHO
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Denise, if you shorten your url and give me a tweetable line, I'll send it out for you.


----------



## Suzie Grant

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Scheduled you for later this morning, Pamela and Suzie.
> 
> Pamela, I added # in front of your "free" so it can be searched on.
> 
> Suzie, you might want to add hashtags, too. At least with the genre or any other keywords you think might attract attention.


Thank you so much for the good advice, Gertie! I'll give that a try.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzie Grant said:


> Thank you so much for the good advice, Gertie! I'll give that a try.


Here's a sample of what I do with hashtags.

Everyone on the bus has a story and Grace intends to tell them http://amzn.to/sl-az #romance #womensfiction #kindle


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted yours Margaret, but it didn't have your @.  Tweeted Robin's but had to make it shorter.  Thanks Suzie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Tweeted yours Margaret, but it didn't have your @. Tweeted Robin's but had to make it shorter. Thanks Suzie.


Sorry about that, Pamela. I just posted it to show Denise what hashtags were. Appreciate the RT.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

I have had a family emergency and will be away for several weeks. Glad to see so much action here. Thanks, Gertie, for keeping the thread going!

Hugs to all!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> I have had a family emergency and will be away for several weeks. Glad to see so much action here. Thanks, Gertie, for keeping the thread going!
> 
> Hugs to all!
> 
> Dana


Much love to you, Dana. We'll keep a light in the window to guide you back to us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Denise E. Templey said:


> Hello, Margaret,
> 
> This is really nice of you.
> Would this tweet be OK?
> 
> Love #Time-travel #romance? Check out PORTAL TO YOUR HEART http://goo.gl/CNLeP


Almost! 

Don't put any non-alpha characters in your hashtag. It would be #timetravel #romance no puncutation. The only other thing I need is your twitter handle. If you don't have one (and if not why not?), just your author name will do. The tweet is coming from me, but I didn't write it. It's your name you want out there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Denise E. Templey said:


> How about?
> 
> Check out PORTAL TO YOUR HEART #Time-travel #romance http://goo.gl/CNLeP @denisetempley
> 
> Phew!


Tweeted! I did add #timetravel without the - because most people search without -, or '. I left yours in, too, cuz you never know for sure.


----------



## lkcampbell

Hi, Margaret thank you so much for tweeting. 

The Law & Annabelle #Kindle @lkosakcamp Murder, mystery and romance collide in the old west. http://amzn.to/YOnxAg


----------



## lkcampbell

Thank you for the tweet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're welcome, everyone. 

This is a great thread, so if you know any KB romance writers, please invite them to post their books. KB'ers looking just for romance books know where to find them.

Book Bazaar rules do apply.


----------



## Margaret Lesh

From one Margaret to another, thank you for doing this! Here's my tweet:

Emma meets I Love Lucy in Finding a Man for Sylvia http://amzn.to/WeI71w #Kindle #99centsale #romcom @margaretlesh


----------



## Chicki

Just wanted to share cliips from some of the fabulous Amazon reader reviews for AIN'T TOO PROUD TO BEG:

_"This story transports us and takes us to a place where miracles happen because of love. Simple, straightforward caring and understanding show the hero (and ourselves) that all is never lost, that we can always find a way out of our darkest hour through the bravery and simplicity of basic true love. Bravo, Chicki Brown. You have done it again!"

"This was an awesome book&#8230; The book flowed and kept you wondering each page what will happen next."

"I really enjoyed Vaughn's and Trenyce's build up to their relationship. They didn't just jump right in. Really enjoyable read."

"This is such an inspiring and entertaining and realistic novel&#8230; I also liked reading a romance involving an injured guy&#8230;Vaughn's problems are uniquely written about by Chicki Brown."

"Ain't To Proud To Beg would make a good book club pick. I promise there is no way to run out of stimulating conversation."

"I think I've read every book by Ms. Brown and I was not disappointed with this one. The love story is so well written that you can feel the love jump off the pages. Treat yourself and take a little time to enjoy this wonderful story."_

*Kindle - http://amzn.to/TNCAuW*

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## JezStrider

My book, Vampire's Eve, is free February 25. Thanks. Paranormal Romance.

#Free #Kindle book Vampire's Eve. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089ZO7UC @Jez_Strider


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Margaret Lesh said:


> From one Margaret to another, thank you for doing this! Here's my tweet:
> 
> Emma meets I Love Lucy in Finding a Man for Sylvia http://amzn.to/WeI71w #Kindle #99centsale #romcom @margaretlesh


Glad to do it, *Margaret*. Never realized how much Lucy was like Emma until you pointed it out. 

PS: I tweet non-Margarets, too. 



Chicki said:


> Just wanted to share cliips from some of the fabulous Amazon reader reviews for AIN'T TOO PROUD TO BEG:


So many wonderful books, so little time. It's definitely on my TBR. Congrats, *Chicki*, I know you've done it again.



JezStrider said:


> My book, Vampire's Eve, is free February 25. Thanks. Paranormal Romance.
> 
> #Free #Kindle book Vampire's Eve. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0089ZO7UC @Jez_Strider


Scheduled your tweet for about an hour from now, *Jez*. Tweeting hint. If you use one of the url shortening services, i.e., bitly.com, you'll have more room for more hashtags. If you want to change it to add some genre and/or descriptive tags, there's plenty of time for me to delete the original tweet and post the new one.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So many wonderful books, so little time. It's definitely on my TBR. Congrats, *Chicki*, I know you've done it again.


Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## JezStrider

Thanks for the retweet and the tips on the shortened URL.  I'll remember for next time!  I'm always running out of room on Twitter!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JezStrider said:


> Thanks for the retweet and the tips on the shortened URL. I'll remember for next time! I'm always running out of room on Twitter!


Having to say something eye-catching in only 140 characters can hone your writing skills to a knife's edge.


----------



## Chicki

Whew! Busy day today!

There's a provocative new blog called *KCPink*, and they asked me to post a sexy excerpt from AIN'T TOO PROUD TO BEG. It's up today! Check it out here: *http://www.kcpink.com/an-excerpt-from-aint-too-proud-to-beg/*

I'm also in Grove Street Magazine answering the question, "Does complexion matter when it comes to book covers?" *http://issuu.com/bloggertime/docs/blackhistorypagesgrovestreet-1?mode=window*
*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*If you're looking for FREE sweetly romantic, women's fiction, check out the first in my 12 months of romance series Ring Out the Old*



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

*And if you like that, try February's short story My Lonely Heart for 99 cents*



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find the strength to save her marriage.

*But now that it's March, you might want to go on to the next one, March Madness, a novelette for $1.99*



It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Made a tweet out of your sexy excerpt, *Chicki*, and scheduled it for the late night crowd.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Made a tweet out of your sexy excerpt, *Chicki*, and scheduled it for the late night crowd.


Thanks, Margaret! I lost you when I re-uploaded Tweetdeck to my desktop. Adding you again to my "regulars" right now.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Really pleased by ENT Bargain Book promo for Park Avenue Series, Books 1-3. It's now #1 in Romance anthologies, #4 on Movers & Shakers list.

Only $.99 right now for all three! Each book sells individually for $3.99 for a total of $11.97. SAVE $10.98!!! LIMITED TIME ONLY!

http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Women-Books-ebook/dp/B007X3NZ90/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335366633&sr=1-5


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> Really pleased by ENT Bargain Book promo for Park Avenue Series, Books 1-3. It's now #1 in Romance anthologies, #4 on Movers & Shakers list.
> 
> Only $.99 right now for all three! Each book sells individually for $3.99 for a total of $11.97. SAVE $10.98!!! LIMITED TIME ONLY!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Women-Books-ebook/dp/B007X3NZ90/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335366633&sr=1-5


Congratulations, Ruth. Give me a link to the promo and I'll tweet it for you.


----------



## Chicki

Find out some juicy tidbits about me in my interview with Adrienne Thompson today! 

http://adriennethompsonwrites.webs.com/apps/blog/entries/show/24343722-writer-wednesday-with-chicki-brown

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gertie/Margaret, Thanks so much for your kind offer. The ENT promo is over but I'm leaving the price at 99c for a (little) while.
I've been tweeting as follows:

#SALE! $.99 3 novels by NYT bestseller @RuthHarrisBooks #boxset #Nook ow.ly/igpvc #Kindle ow.ly/igpyx

If you have a moment, I'd appreciate a tweet. If not, I 1000 per cent understand!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Just Like You, I Just Wanted To Be Loved:The Love Story of Cass & Drake (Part 2) (The Great Lake State Series) FREE TILL 3-8-13

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,840 Free in Kindle Store #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Short Stories
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Like-Wanted-Loved-ebook/dp/B0081MWAQ6/ref=la_B004BQ52FW_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1362597901&sr=1-10

ENJOY! ♥


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Find out some juicy tidbits about me in my interview with Adrienne Thompson today!
> 
> http://adriennethompsonwrites.webs.com/apps/blog/entries/show/24343722-writer-wednesday-with-chicki-brown
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


Ruth and Chicki, tweeted you both. Keep the good news coming.

I have a discovery day on the KB blog coming up on the 8th for my latest release. I'd appreciate a RT on the day. I'll post it then. Thanks.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gertie/Margaret, Will do. Looking forward. Ruth


----------



## CJArcher

My latest historical romance was released a few days ago.



_Handsome. Charming. Devastating.

He was the last man she needed, but the only one she wanted.

Orlando Holt has never assassinated a woman before. The lovely, feisty Lady Lynden will be his first. She's supposed to be a vicious murderess, but when Orlando begins to have doubts, he sets out to discover the identity of the person who hired him. What he learns will turn his world upside down, and propel him headlong into love with a woman who's immune to his charms.

Twice widowed by the age of twenty-four, Lady Susanna Lynden has had enough of charming men. Her last husband knew all the right things to say to get her to the marriage bed&#8230;then made her life miserable. Money may be scarce and her house falling down around her, but the exotic fruit from her orange trees will keep poverty away. Except someone is thwarting her at every turn. Someone who may even want her dead._

Here's a tweetable line for those who like to tweet:
Handsome, charming, devastating. #historicalromance THE CHARMER by @cj_archer is out now http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BO82VH2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scheduled you, CJ. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Ruth Harris

CJ, gotcha! Bonne chance!


----------



## mercecardus

Check out *Deconstructing INFATUATION.* http://goo.gl/dTZWC

Sometimes, whether you're single or with a significant one, 
somebody appears in your life unexpectedly. 
We feel the need to know who this person is, 
the need to know exactly who this person is.

A story may offer different interpretations, even with several irreconcilable and contradictory meanings. As in Francesca da Rimini and Paolo Malatesta's story in Dante's Divine Comedy, this story is not about unfaithfulness either. This story is about infatuation: what burns inside of oneself when we let ourselves fall madly for someone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mercecardus said:


> Check out *Deconstructing INFATUATION.* http://goo.gl/dTZWC
> 
> Sometimes, whether you're single or with a significant one,
> somebody appears in your life unexpectedly.
> We feel the need to know who this person is,
> the need to know exactly who this person is.
> 
> A story may offer different interpretations, even with several irreconcilable and contradictory meanings. As in Francesca da Rimini and Paolo Malatesta's story in Dante's Divine Comedy, this story is not about unfaithfulness either. This story is about infatuation: what burns inside of oneself when we let ourselves fall madly for someone.


If you give me a tweetable line including the shortened url and your twitter handle, I'll be glad to tweet for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*Twelve Months of Romance - March*

You don't have to be Irish to be affected by _March Madness_



It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Gertie/Margaret, do you have a tweet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> Gertie/Margaret, do you have a tweet?


How could I forget! Thanks for reminding me, Ruth.

St. Paddy's Day isn't just for the Irish. Anyone can fall in love http://amzn.to/13NUjsJ #series #novelette #romance @margaretannlake


----------



## Ruth Harris

You've been tweeted!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ruth Harris said:


> You've been tweeted!


Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Celebrating the BOOK LAUNCH of my third novel.

Special Price of .99 until March 20, 2013



Two strangers locked in a dark room only interested in escape, but fate has other plans. They'll take an unexpected journey to a place they couldn't have imagined, find a love neither ever dreamed of and discover a Secret they'll be sworn to protect. Just Released by the author of the #1 Kiindle Gothic/Time Travel Island of Secrets- a new romantic time travel adventure....Grab it during the launch for just .99 before it goes up to $3.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Sworn-Secrecy-Adventure-Undercover-ebook/dp/B00BS28JB6/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1363094107&sr=8-10&keywords=tammie+gibbs


----------



## rchapman1

Hi, I've just found this thread. My romantic travel mystery. Missing in Egypt, is set in Australia and Egypt. It is available on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Missing-in-Egypt-ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344924507&sr=1-1&keywords=Missing+in+Egypt and at Smashwords.com. Until 31 March 2013 you can buy from Smashwords for $1.50. Just go to http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263417 and quote coupon no NR33Z.

Anna Davis works for an Australian MP. She falls in love with a constituent and travels to Egypt to help him search for his missing brother. Does Anna find her lover's brother? She experiences adventure, grief and betrayal but will this lead to Ramy? Vivid descriptions of Egyptian temples in this fun week-end read. If you've ever been to Egypt or would like to go, try Missing in Egypt.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Rita. We have lots of visitors here and there are a lot of good authors to hang out with.

I like to tweet my fellow romance writers so if you give me a tweetable line of 135 characters or less (to leave space for RTs) with a shortened URL and your twitter handle, I'll be glad to send it out into the twitterverse.


----------



## rchapman1

Hi Margaret,

That's an offer too good to refuse! Here it is, hope its suitable:

"Will Australian, Anna Davis, find her lover's missing brother in Egypt? Or will she too go missing? Missing in Egypt - a romantic travel mystery by Rita Lee Chapman."
url=http://www.amazon.com/Missing-in-Egypt-ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/

I don't do twitter or facebook so I don't have a twitterhandle. You can use RLC if you need something.

Many thanks,
Rita


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rchapman1 said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> That's an offer too good to refuse! Here it is, hope its suitable:
> 
> "Will Australian, Anna Davis, find her lover's missing brother in Egypt? Or will she too go missing? Missing in Egypt - a romantic travel mystery by Rita Lee Chapman."
> url=http://www.amazon.com/Missing-in-Egypt-ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/
> 
> I don't do twitter or facebook so I don't have a twitterhandle. You can use RLC if you need something.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Rita


As long as your name is in the tweet, that's fine. It was way too long so I had to edit it down. It helps to use a url shortening service such as bit.ly.com. You just pop the address in there and it shortens it for you. If you compose your tweet in Word, it will count the number of characters with spaces for you. Twitter only allows 140 characters, but I ask for less than 135 so I can Retweet it.

I tweeted the edited version.


----------



## rchapman1

Thanks Margaret - I really appreciate you taking the trouble to do this.


----------



## Emma Clark Lam

I am a bit late coming to this thread, but thanks Dana for starting it!

My book is *A Sister for Margot*, a family saga and historical romance set during the second world war.



In a Portsmouth theatre, with Hitler's bombs raining down, the actress Maud falls in love with a young naval officer. She dreams however of seeing her name in lights and part of her resists getting embroiled in an affair. But she can't fight her feelings forever and eventually falls pregnant out of wedlock.

Forty years later in a Midlands suburb, Margot is on the brink of divorce and depression after losing her sister in a tragic boating accident. Her orphaned niece Ruby is sent to live with her grandfather in Ibiza, and develops a morbid fascination with the past. Rattling the family skeletons will unearth a secret that touches all of their lives.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Emma Clark Lam said:


> I am a bit late coming to this thread, but thanks Dana for starting it!
> 
> My book is *A Sister for Margot*, a family saga and historical romance set during the second world war.
> 
> 
> 
> In a Portsmouth theatre, with Hitler's bombs raining down, the actress Maud falls in love with a young naval officer. She dreams however of seeing her name in lights and part of her resists getting embroiled in an affair. But she can't fight her feelings forever and eventually falls pregnant out of wedlock.
> 
> Forty years later in a Midlands suburb, Margot is on the brink of divorce and depression after losing her sister in a tragic boating accident. Her orphaned niece Ruby is sent to live with her grandfather in Ibiza, and develops a morbid fascination with the past. Rattling the family skeletons will unearth a secret that touches all of their lives.


Welcome to the thread Emma. If you post a tweetable line of 135 characters or less (to leave room for RTs) with a shortened url and your twitter handle, I will tweet it for you.


----------



## Emma Clark Lam

Thank you Gertie Kindle! After some refining, here it is:

A SISTER FOR MARGOT: How a love affair in wartime can spark a scandal, tainting generations to come. http://amzn.to/15Mjkm8 #sis4margot

Can I return the favour?

Emma.


----------



## Marti talbott

Marblestone Mansion, book 5 (Scandalous Duchess Series) is now out.

Blurb

Sooner or later, there is a price to pay for bigamy, and the Duchess was about to learn just how dangerous and expensive that price could be.

Spring brought the fulfillment of Hannish MacGreagor's promise to take his family to Scotland, and no one was more thrilled than sisters, Leesil and Cathleen. Yet, on the voyage, they encountered a woman who would make their lives far more complicated - a woman who was happy to spread gossip, and who was determined to find out what became of the duchess.

Word count: 59,697

US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BT66IPK
UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BT66IPK
DE https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BT66IPK
CA https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00BT66IPK


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Hooray! The sequel to my contemporary romantic suspense novel, Legacy of the Highlands, was launched this week.

A LEGACY OF REVENGE is a romantic thriller (heavy on both the passion and intrigue). The cover is in my signature and is clickable to the book's Amazon page. Because it's new, I'd love some reviews! Here's the blurb:

When a fourteenth-century Scottish oath leads to murder in present-day Boston, the victim's devastated widow seeks revenge. Determined to find and punish the person who killed her husband Will, Alexandra Cameron joins forces with his best friend, Diego Navarro.
The handsome, wealthy and powerful Argentine never expected to win Alex’s heart, yet two years after the senseless killing, their love blazes with heat and passion.  Their bliss is threatened by a Scotsman who blames the couple for the death of his son — Will Cameron’s murderer. The ruthless predator targets Alex and forces the deadly game of revenge into its next round.


----------



## Ruth Harris

*THE CHANEL CAPER is live!*



JAMES BOND MEETS NORA EPHRON. OR IS IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND?

Blake Weston is a smart, savvy, no BS, 56-year-old Nora Ephron-like New Yorker. Her DH, Ralph Marino, is a très James Bond ex-cop & head of security for a large international corporation. At a tense time in their relationship, Blake & Ralph are forced to work together to solve a murder in Shanghai & break up an international piracy ring.

As the book opens, Ralph is about to hit the Big Six O and he's not happy about it. Not that Blake is exactly thrilled about the prospect, either. Especially now that she suspects Ralph might be cheating on her with Melanie Bradshaw, a flak-jacket-wearing, gung ho war zone correspondent with a humongo pair of 36 Double D's. Blake and Ralph survived (barely) the seven year itch but she wonders why no one warned her about the twenty-seven year itch.

The action starts when Blake buys a _faux_ Chanel bag on a NYC sidewalk & escalates from there to an encounter with a fearsome Afghan war lord and a beautiful woman in Shanghai who might-or might not-be deadly. Other characters include an über-neurotic billionaire, a Martha Stewart wannabe trying to revive her career with the help of a red balconette bra, a rat-fink bastard named Clay Riggins, and Blake's best friend, Julia (twice divorced, once widowed), who has just switched from hetero to **** & made a commitment to Pilates and Mindful Living.

Chick Lit for chicks who weren't born yesterday, The Chanel Caper, is a romcom mystery-thriller. The story is about the ups and downs of long-term relationships and addresses two of the most important questions of our time: 1) Is there sex after marriage? 2) Is sixty the new forty?

Tweets would be greatly appreciated:

James Bond meets Nora Ephron. Or is it the other way around? THE CHANEL CAPER by @RuthHarrisBooks http://ow.ly/iUYLb #romcom

Is there sex after marriage? THE CHANEL CAPER by @RuthHarrisBooks http://ow.ly/iUZsu #chicklit #romcom
￼


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

#117 #free in #kindle #3 in #Romance > Short Stories? #NoPantiesFridays! http://www.amazon.com/Panties-Fridays-SERIES-SET-ebook/dp/B00BR6RBTY/ref=zg_bs_6190486011_f_5 GET IT now, ladies! ♥


----------



## Claire Baxter

More Than Just One Night, the first in a series of romantic novellas, is now available on Kindle.

Blurb:

Cora, the oldest of the Selwood sisters, has been keeping the family business going since her husband died six years ago. She doesn't need the distraction of secretly seeing a man who is too young for her, nor the gossip that will result if their relationship is discovered.

But what was supposed to be a one-night stand turns into so much more, and uptight, meticulous, conservative Cora finds herself unable to resist Alex, the laidback lawyer. Can he dismantle the barricades she's built around her heart and help her see that she's only living half a life?



(This is my first post, so I hope I've done it right )


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

#102 #free in #kindle #3 in #Romance > Short Stories? #NoPantiesFridays! http://www.amazon.com/Panties-Fridays-SERIES-SET-ebook/dp/B00BR6RBTY/ref=zg_bs_6190486011_f_5 GET IT now, ladies! ♥


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> #102 #free in #kindle #3 in #Romance > Short Stories? #NoPantiesFridays! http://www.amazon.com/Panties-Fridays-SERIES-SET-ebook/dp/B00BR6RBTY/ref=zg_bs_6190486011_f_5 GET IT now, ladies! ♥


Can't tweet this for you Sean. Too long (keep it under 135 for RTs) and your twitter handle isn't included. You can use bit.ly.com (which tracks your clicks) to shorten the url.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Here is mine! It is a short story from "Secrets and Seduction", my third short story collection.
(It does contain erotica, but it is sensual and the main plot is romance with a touch of paranormal/Gothic). 
Enjoy!

"The Old Rose Garden" ~ 
a Victorian Romance and Erotic short story
by Lady T. L. Jennings has been released!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-Seduction-Victorian-collection-ebook/dp/B00BUTLMZW/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363599512&sr=1-3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lady TL Jennings said:


> Here is mine! It is a short story from "Secrets and Seduction", my third short story collection.
> (It does contain erotica, but it is sensual and the main plot is romance with a touch of paranormal/Gothic).
> Enjoy!
> 
> "The Old Rose Garden" ~
> a Victorian Romance and Erotic short story
> by Lady T. L. Jennings has been released!
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-Seduction-Victorian-collection-ebook/dp/B00BUTLMZW/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363599512&sr=1-3


Good luck!

*
Reminder to everyone that I will tweet your new releases, freebies and discounted books to 13K followers. Keep it under 135 characters for RT's, include your twitter handle (if you don't have one, use by(yourauthorname)) and a shortened URL (I use bit.ly.com so I can track the clicks).*


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Here is my story Sex and a Piece of Cake <3

http://amazon.com/dp/B00BVVY36E/


(Approximately 3,100 words)

Warning: This story contains sexually explicit content which is intended for readers over the age of 18.

Emily was making a cake to prepare for her friend Sally's birthday party. When suddenly, her friend's hot

looking brother arrived early. He's had a crush on Emily since he was young. Does she finish the cake in time

for the party with all of the added heat in the kitchen?


----------



## Emma Clark Lam

Emma Clark Lam said:


> Thank you Gertie Kindle! After some refining, here it is:
> 
> A SISTER FOR MARGOT: How a love affair in wartime can spark a scandal, tainting generations to come. http://amzn.to/15Mjkm8 #sis4margot
> 
> Can I return the favour?
> 
> Emma.


Hi Gertie Kindle - would appreciate a tweet! Let me know if I can tweet for you too - although only have 200 or so followers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Emma Clark Lam said:


> Hi Gertie Kindle - would appreciate a tweet! Let me know if I can tweet for you too - although only have 200 or so followers.


Added your twitter handle and scheduled the tweet for you.

I'll have a new release the end of the week and I'll post a tweet. Thanks.


----------



## Emma Clark Lam

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Added your twitter handle and scheduled the tweet for you.
> 
> I'll have a new release the end of the week and I'll post a tweet. Thanks.


Thanks v. much!


----------



## jenminkman

Hi everyone! 
I was over the moon when my paranormal romance 'Shadow of Time' was picked up by a trade publisher in Holland (after having been rejected about 13 times... we all know how that can be). Unfortunately, the publisher was rather small press, which meant he saw no opportunities for my book across the border. Undeterred, I decided to translate the book myself and self-publish it on Amazon and Smashwords. 
So far, I am also over the moon about the way the book has been received by US readers. After all, the book is set in Arizona, on the Navajo reservation, and yet I have never even been in the United States. Apparently, I've done a pretty good job of describing life on the rez.

If you enjoy (YA) paranormal romance but have read one too many books set in high school or featuring vampires and werewolves, 'Shadow of Time' might be something you enjoy. The book has 24 favorable reviews on Amazon (no 1 or 2 stars so far) and is currently for sale for $1.49 only. Just click the link (or the book cover picture in my signature) to find out more!

http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-of-Time-ebook/dp/B00AOL7W38

' All Hannah needs is a nice and quiet vacation after her first year of teaching French at a high school. She joins her brother Ben for the summer in their mom's log cabin in Arizona. There, she meets Josh again, Ben's childhood friend from the Navajo reservation. The little boy from the rez has grown up fast, and Hannah can't help but feeling more for him than just friendship.

But fate apparently has something else in store for her. And it's not peace and quiet. Night after night, Hannah is plagued by strange nightmares about the past of Navajo Nation and terrifying shadows chasing her. They seem to come closer - and why is Josh always present in her dreams?

Sometimes, the past has a way of catching up with you. '


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome, Jen. _Shadow of Time_ sounds interesting.

If you post a tweetable line, less than 135 characters, shortened url (I use bit.ly.com to shorten) and your twitter handle (if you don't have one, your author name will do), I'll tweet it to my 13K+ followers.

Best of luck.


----------



## CJArcher

My 2-book historical paranormal romance boxed set THE WITCHBLADE CHRONICLES is currently discounted from $6.99 to $0.99.



The sale is on for a very limited time. Please tell anyone you think may be interested. Here's a tweetable line:

Historical romance boxed set THE WITCHBLADE CHRONICLES by @cj_archer now discounted from $6.99 to $0.99 #bargain http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BD958UE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> My 2-book historical paranormal romance boxed set THE WITCHBLADE CHRONICLES is currently discounted from $6.99 to $0.99.
> 
> 
> 
> The sale is on for a very limited time. Please tell anyone you think may be interested. Here's a tweetable line:
> 
> Historical romance boxed set THE WITCHBLADE CHRONICLES by @cj_archer now discounted from $6.99 to $0.99 #bargain http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BD958UE


Tweeted you, CJ. Your line was too long so I had to shorten it a bit, but your message is intact. Good deal.


----------



## vikeeland

My new book is coming out on April 4th, 2013...you can read about it or enter for a free giveaway on goodreads here:
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17458478-belong-to-you

Belong to You summary
My honeymoon was almost everything I dreamed it would be, a tropical paradise, turquoise water, romantic walks on the beach, and loads and loads of mind shattering sex. The only thing missing was the groom.

After seven years of coasting through a relationship with Michael, my senses were numb. A week of passion with a stranger was just what I needed to clear my head and take back control of my life. But how do you move on when the man that was only supposed to be a fling somehow seeps into your soul and steals your heart?

Or checkout my last book, available on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/First-Thing-I-See-ebook/dp/B00AWXY3HG


----------



## CJArcher

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, CJ. Your line was too long so I had to shorten it a bit, but your message is intact. Good deal.


Thank you, Margaret. The book reached as high as #40 in the whole kindle store so I'm very pleased with the promo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vikeeland said:


> My new book is coming out on April 4th, 2013...you can read about it or enter for a free giveaway on goodreads here:
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17458478-belong-to-you
> 
> Belong to You summary
> My honeymoon was almost everything I dreamed it would be, a tropical paradise, turquoise water, romantic walks on the beach, and loads and loads of mind shattering sex. The only thing missing was the groom.
> 
> After seven years of coasting through a relationship with Michael, my senses were numb. A week of passion with a stranger was just what I needed to clear my head and take back control of my life. But how do you move on when the man that was only supposed to be a fling somehow seeps into your soul and steals your heart?
> 
> Or checkout my last book, available on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/First-Thing-I-See-ebook/dp/B00AWXY3HG


Congratulations. When it's released, be sure to give me a tweetable line that I can send to my 13K+ followers. Less than 135 characters with a shortened url and your twitter handle. If you don't have a twitter handle, your author name will do.



CJArcher said:


> Thank you, Margaret. The book reached as high as #40 in the whole kindle store so I'm very pleased with the promo.


Excellent results!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Last week I mentioned in a conversation with another author that I had years ago compiled and sold a cd of research material for the 1800's. Since then, I've had many authors asking me about it and where they can get it. On Authors Den it is $19.99, but I'm offering it for $9.99 and that includes shipping if you are in the US (Media). I'm including a little about what you get on the CD. If you're researching for a novel in this time period you may find it very helpful.

Tracy-Jane Newton-REVIEW: 
Tracy-Jane Newton 
An Alternative Read

Life in the 1800's A Writer's Guide 
Are you writing a historical book? Need to research the history of the 1800's? Whether you are a writer, researcher or need help in completing a historical project A Writer's Guide CD Reference Library is a valuable research tool you cannot afford to miss. Now, I know I sound like I'm getting commission, but I'm not -- just very excited! Containing 30+ actual books from the 1800's you will gain an informative, historical perspective of real life in the 1800's written for and about the people living during the era. Some of these books include actual details written in the format of diaries and journals, for complete authenticity you cannot beat. How can you doubt their accuracy if these facts come from the people who lived during the 1800's? Their views may be extreme, not politically correct or modern for this day and age, but at the time they were! Which of course, is exactly what you need when researching into a different period.

You learn useful information about their social customs, what they ate, the clothing they wore and how they saw the world around them. Other interesting subjects include transportation, needlework and life for children. Just see what there is below:

Art of Dancing 
The Great Round World 
American Frugal Housewife 
American Cookery 
Naval History 
The Art of Travel 
Advice to Young Men & Women 
Adventures of a 49er 
Typographic Art 
Household Management 
Bundling and It's Origins 
Burrough's Encyclopedia of Useful Information 
Piddie Dumps 
Directions for Cookery 
Enquire Within Upon All Things 
Godey's Lady's Book 
Steps to Respectability 
Homes and How to Make Them 
Two Weeks in The Camp of Big Bear 
My Memories of Eighty Years 
Some Strange and Curious Punishments 
At Home and Abroad 
Lippincot's Magazine 
Scientific America 
Indian Games 
A Domestic Problem: Work and Culture in the Household 
Helps for Girls In School and Out 
Indian Boyhood 
Personal Memoirs of Grant 
The Oregon Trail 
Memories of Foreign Lands 
California and Her Missions 
Army Letters From An Officer's Wife 
The Pirates Own Book 
Story of the Pony Express

Please note, these are shortened titles above.

The first book I reviewed is The Art of Travel, first published in Great Britain, London, 1872. This is a fascinating insight to one man's prospective, and personal craving for travelling the 'Wild Lands'. Francis Galton talks about how to deal with reluctant servants, the dangers of rude and savage countries and even explains the scientific advantages of travel. Mentioning other interesting topics such as the importance of having good interpreters, engaging the natives and how it gives great life to the party if the natives also bring along their wives, for I quote -

"They [native wives] are of very great service, and cause no delay; for the body of a caravan must always travel at a foot's pace, and a woman will endure a long journey nearly as well as a man, and certainly better than a horse or a bullock. They are invaluable in picking up and retailing information and hearsay gossip, which will give clues to much of importance, that, unassisted, you might miss."

I'm still giggling at that one!

There are also examples of how to keep a daily log, how to calculate travelling measurements, the rate of travel and all sorts of handy ideas to assist your expedition in the 1800's, ensuring an enjoyable safe experience. From the early stages of planning, outfits, medicine, climbing and mountaineering, plus lots more, there's bound to be something to excite you. Remember, this is only a selection I've personally picked out from this ONE book, which has three-hundred pages! You will be sent TWENTY books, with varying lengths.

For reviewing purposes Tammie Gibbs also sent me two further books. The Art of Dancing, by John Weaver, Dancing-Master, is one-hundred and twenty-three pages of very detailed pictures explaining the steps, terms, positions and arm movements of the dancer. The third book, Golden Steps to Respectability, Usefulness and Happiness. Being a series of Lecture to Youth of both sexes, on character, principles, associates, amusements, religion and marriage by John Mather Austin, 1851. It's certainly an eye-opener. Instantly my mind is whirring as I imagine the possibilities of some great story starters here. These are truly intriguing, mind-boggling books.

If I'm honest, these sounded good, but I was a little dubious to how useful they would be, however, after reading three books, (out of th

e twenty) I am satisfied these ARE every bit as informative as I hoped, and should be for you. How appropriate each of these twenty books will be to you, as an individual, may depend on what you need the research for. Having said that, where could you go wrong if you need information about the 1800's? I can't think of a better way than from the actual source. Another thing that struck me as being useful is the amount of time and money this CD will save you in the long run - no more trawling around the library searching out individual titles, or traipsing the shops for expensive historical guides. It's all here in one volume, and will not cost you the earth.

http://8hourstoselfpublishingsuccess.blogspot.com/p/research-for-writers.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow!!! That's quite a project, Tammie. Have you posted it in the Book Bazaar? 

Let me know if you want me to tweet it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's *April *which means a new release in the *Twelve Months of Romance* series. Only 99 cents this week.



April Winters may be older but she's tired of coming in second to her beautiful young sister. When she decides to chop off her hair in protest, she gets more than she bargained for. Not one, not two, but three men pursuing her. For once, she wishes they'd seen her sister first so she wouldn't have to choose.

Print Length: 113 pages

Here's a tweetable line for anyone so inclined.

April cut her hair to change her life, but she didn't expect this much change @margaretannlake http://amzn.to/10q1K5d #romance #series


----------



## Marti talbott

Marblestone Mansion, (Omnibus, Books 1 - 3) (Scandalous Duchess Series)

Get the first 3 books for less than the price of 2.

http://amzn.com/B00BZ5FJU0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Martitalbott said:


> Marblestone Mansion, (Omnibus, Books 1 - 3) (Scandalous Duchess Series)
> 
> Get the first 3 books for less than the price of 2.
> 
> http://amzn.com/B00BZ5FJU0


Hi, Marti. Sounds like a good deal. If you'll give me a tweetable line, I'll send it out for you. Less than 135 characters (for RTs), a shortened url and your twitter handle (if you don't have one, your author name will do).


----------



## Pamela

For all my friends here on Indie Romance thread.

*The Necromancer is free April 4th-6th.*

It's a paranormal, dark variety, with a woman in jeopardy who is trying to heal a psychological wound. She finds love, but it's unexpected. She just wants to get over her fear of men after a horrible attack.

Hope you all will enjoy. 
Pam

(for some reason I'm not getting emails for replies to this thread. I have to go back and read everything I missed.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> For all my friends here on Indie Romance thread.
> 
> *The Necromancer is free April 4th-6th.*
> 
> It's a paranormal, dark variety, with a woman in jeopardy who is trying to heal a psychological wound. She finds love, but it's unexpected. She just wants to get over her fear of men after a horrible attack.
> 
> Hope you all will enjoy.
> Pam
> 
> (for some reason I'm not getting emails for replies to this thread. I have to go back and read everything I missed.)


Pamela, where's my Tweetable line?

Now that we're kboards, you may have to resubscribe.


----------



## Pamela

Hi Gertie, Thanks I'll check about re-subscribing.

If anyone wants to tweet The Necromancer,

Free <The Necromancer> #kindle #paranormal 346 pages - @pmraven Evil stalks in Hawaii http://tiny.cc/fgzzk

Thanks
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Hi Gertie, Thanks I'll check about re-subscribing.
> 
> If anyone wants to tweet The Necromancer,
> 
> Free <The Necromancer> #kindle #paranormal 346 pages - @pmraven Evil stalks in Hawaii http://tiny.cc/fgzzk
> 
> Thanks
> Pam


'

Tweeted.


----------



## IreneP

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Now that we're kboards, you may have to resubscribe.


Duh! Thanks - just figured out why all my bookmarks were defaulting me into the main page. Off to update the URLs!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free through 4/15, a sweet, short story, Valentine's Day themed from my _Twelve Months of Romance_ series.



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find the strength to save her marriage.

January, March and April stories are also available.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted it for you Margaret.  Pretty cover.  Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Tweeted it for you Margaret. Pretty cover. Good luck.


Thanks, Pamela. I forgot to include a tweetable line. Bad me!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

My adult romance story "Sex and a Proposal" is 0.99 for a few more days.
http://www.amazon.com/Proposal-Erotic-Romance-Series-ebook/dp/B00C6QULS2


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

I've been away from the book world for a couple of months because of family matters, but I am dipping my toe back into the stream. This weekend I have "Supernal Stories" free Friday thru Sunday. Here is a tweet:

*Tales with a mystical touch! SUPERNAL STORIES by Dana Taylor FREE on Kindle April 19 - 21 http://amzn.to/XVybLs*



Thanks--Dana


----------



## Pamela

Got it and tweeted.  Good luck Dana.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted and picked it up. Welcome back, Dana. You've been missed.


----------



## Natalie Baird

Hey guys! I'd like to shamelessly throw my hat in the ring for a new release:

*Beauty in the Breakdown (A Rock Star Romance)*










Available now on Amazon(http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CEOJKHY) and Goodreads(http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17828270-beauty-in-the-breakdown)

Blurb:

Alexa Vansant isn't the type of girl to go looking for trouble, so what was she doing sitting in a Lower East Side dive bar waiting for Jackson Brent? What did she expect from a meeting with an international rock star sensation, infamous millionaire playboy, and notorious womanizer? He said the meeting was about business, and it had to be with her, alone, and on his terms...

When the most gorgeous man she's ever laid eyes on walks through the door, Alexa knows she's done for. Agreeing to meet with Jackson Brent may be the worst mistake she's ever made.

The moment his striking blue eyes meet hers, the rock star immediately has her fumbling. His British accent renders her helpless against his charms and Alexa is unable to control the desire welling inside her as a result of the sheer physical attraction she feels toward him.

It's unbecoming for a professional media journalist to get star-struck, this was supposed to be strictly business, or so she thought.

When Jackson reveals that he wants her to write his tell-all bio, Alexa is astonished. The privilege would mean instant fame and notoriety for her and her magazine. The only catch? She has to join him on his month long European tour, to experience who he really is... to get the proper intimate details...

Jackson pulls her into a whirlwind of lust, heartbreak, and utter passion. If she is the one to finally discover the real Jackson Brent, will she be strong enough to fight for his love?

**This novel contains intense sexual situations and mature language. It is intended for an audience at 18+ years of age.**


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Natalie. Welcome to the thread and the board. I see this is your first post.

That's some cover!


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--
I'm getting back in the swing of things. I will try to pick up promotions daily to put on the Book Luvin' Babes facebook page and also twitter. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Look forward to seeing new and familiar faces!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> I'm getting back in the swing of things. I will try to pick up promotions daily to put on the Book Luvin' Babes facebook page and also twitter. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> Look forward to seeing new and familiar faces!
> 
> Dana


Good to have you back, Dana.

The April book in the _Twelve Months of Romance_ series is looking for some love.



April Winters may be older but she's tired of coming in second to her beautiful young sister. When she decides to chop off her hair in protest, she gets more than she bargained for. Not one, not two, but three men pursuing her. For once, she wishes they'd seen her sister first so she wouldn't have to choose.

Print Length: 113 pages

And here's a tweetable line.

Tony, Barry, Richard; how did this happen? And what is April going to do about it? http://amzn.to/10q1K5d #romance #series


----------



## Pamela

Midnight Reflections is on sale today - $.99



Hope you all enjoy,
Pam​Tweetable line: 
Midnight Reflections - $.99 today #kindle #romance What really happens at Midnight? http://tiny.cc/lhn8r


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Midnight Reflections is on sale today - $.99
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy,
> Pam​Tweetable line:
> Midnight Reflections - $.99 today #kindle #romance What really happens at Midnight? http://tiny.cc/lhn8r


Tweeted you!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret - I wondered where the sales were coming from!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Thanks Margaret - I wondered where the sales were coming from!


Hope I actually helped!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I have my Desert Heat: What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas for 99 cents.

Tweetable line:
Desert Heat #99cents #EroticRomance What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas http://tinyurl.com/bs75c2e


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristie Leigh Maguire said:


> I have my Desert Heat: What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas for 99 cents.
> 
> Tweetable line:
> Desert Heat #99cents #EroticRomance What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas http://tinyurl.com/bs75c2e


Tweeted!


----------



## Pamela

I tweeted it too Kristy.  Best wishes!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted!


Thanks much!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Pamela said:


> I tweeted it too Kristy. Best wishes!


Thank you, Pamela.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I tweeted you also, Kristie. Trying to get back in the swing of things.

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I tweeted you also, Kristie. Trying to get back in the swing of things.
> 
> Dana


Take your time, Dana. Happy to see you whenever you drop by.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--
> 
> I tweeted you also, Kristie. Trying to get back in the swing of things.
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana. I'm also trying to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristie Leigh Maguire said:


> Thanks, Dana. I'm also trying to get back in the swing of things.


What a swinging group!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I'll call this a pre-order special. The regular price when I officially announce publication on May 1st will be $2.99. So, today and tomorrow only, you can get the newest installment in my _Twelve Months of Romance_ series for 99 cents.



All her life, May knew that her older sister resented her beauty, but now that April has found the love of her life, they've grown much closer. All May wants to do now is help April plan her wedding and devote herself to her career. But fate has other plans for her as an unlikely friendship turns into a love that she hadn't foreseen.

Print Length: 103 pages

This is the follow-up to _April Showers_.



April Winters may be older but she's tired of coming in second to her beautiful young sister. When she decides to chop off her hair in protest, she gets more than she bargained for. Not one, not two, but three men pursuing her. For once, she wishes they'd seen her sister first so she wouldn't have to choose.

Print Length: 113 pages

And there is a third story-line coming in July called, wait for it, _Fireworks_.

I know, I don't have a tweetable line, yet. I still have to shorten the link so I'll post it later.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just dropped bye to say hello.
It looks like you help each other out a lot - tweeting links and the like. 
If I play nicely and repost everybody's links, can I join the game? 
Grace


----------



## Pamela

I'll be one of many to welcome you Grace.

I forgot to post that Deadly Memories was Featured Book yesterday - Kindle Books and Tips. It's still 1/2 off if anyone wants it.


----------



## jasonzc

Radar Love is free today and tomorrow, May 1st and 2nd. Link in my signature.

"When part-time construction worker and full-time hustler Chris Turner meets the girl of his dreams in a Dairy Queen drive-through, he induces her to climb out of the window and run away with him. She is Janique, and she's everything he's ever wanted. So begins a love affair that defies reason. Submission, piercings, and mock kidnappings are just foreplay for what's to come.

The two hard-loving antiheroes are so in love, they'd rather rob stores and banks than spend their days apart. It's all fun and games until they end up in connected prisons. Then it's up to Chris to get them out again, using only brutality, heroin, and a book by Tom Robbins...

An epic love story, first in the Ultimate Hustle series. Definitely contains explicit language and situations."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Elliot said:


> Just dropped bye to say hello.
> It looks like you help each other out a lot - tweeting links and the like.
> If I play nicely and repost everybody's links, can I join the game?
> Grace


Hi, Grace. Drop by any time and feel free to post a tweetable line. Shortened url, your twitter handle, and under 135 characters to make room for retweets.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS, a contemporary romantic suspense novel with 63 reviews on Amazon is on sale for $0.99 until midnight May 5.

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

Young, good-looking, successful and wealthy. Will and Alexandra Cameron had it all until he went out to buy ice cream after an evening of passionate sex and never returned. When his body is discovered in a nearby Boston alley, the only clue to his murder is the Scottish sgian dubh dagger left beside it. Will's grieving widow finds refuge in the Miami villa of his best friend Diego Navarro, who has the means, power and temperament to solve the puzzle and to avenge his friend's murder. The sinfully handsome and charming womanizer's feelings for Alexandra run deep, and he becomes equally determined to win the devastated widow's heart. The attraction between them grows as they follow leads from Miami to Buenos Aires and Scotland, unraveling the Cameron family's centuries-old secrets.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

I scanned the posts and tweeted and posted some at Book Luvin' Babes https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

I posted this on facebook earlier:

*Book of the Week: "Ain't Love Grand?" my first novel, inspired by my Oklahoma years. They say "write what you know," so I modeled the leading characters after my husband and myself. May 1st would have been our 37th anniversary. Winner Best First Book, Desert Rose Golden Quill Award. In my experience, love is grand, indeed! http://amzn.to/R0gZgQ  * 

A little holiday spirit is good anytime of year!

Cheers--

Dana


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Thanks, Dana.


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer is over on Kindle Books and Tips - as a Bargain Book - it's $.99

Here's the link: http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/05/07/5-discounted-free-kindle-book-offers-9/

It is Paranormal/Suspense - but has a nice romance too.

(Michelle, the main character was brutally attacked. She wants to be normal again and thinks an affair with the wickedly handsome man who moves in her condo might stop the panic attacks when she's alone with a man. She picks the worst possible guy. An evil Necromancer. Will ever finally find the right man?)

This is dark paranormal for mature readers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*A Romance of a different kind.*

*No Irish Need Apply by Edward C. Patterson*​​
_*Edward C. Patterson*_​


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My novelette, The Hangar Dance, a romance set in rural England during WWII, is currently free via Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277501


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--I've got a freebie going this weekend!

JAGUAR JACK: A MYSTIC ADVENTURE--Free May 10-13. The Aussie Adventurer & the Lady Marine team up to save a kidnapped missionary--and just might save the world! comedy, romance & adventure http://amzn.to/y05Wpl US http://amzn.to/11Ya63y UK

*RT **FREE** JAGUAR JACK by Dana Taylor May 10-13 Romance, Comedy & Adventure http://amzn.to/y05Wpl US http://amzn.to/11Ya63y UK *



Thanks for sharing. I'll pick up some of the recent announcements and post them on FB and twitter--

Dana


----------



## CJArcher

Hi everyone! I've just released something new - this time it's a somewhat controversial novella, priced at 99c.



_The last woman Thomas, Lord Avondale, expected to fall in love with was the wife he betrayed and abandoned six years ago. When Rose doesn't accept his apology, however, he loses all hope of a happy future together. Yet he's thankful she has agreed to come to his bed to beget an heir.

Known as the Ice Maiden at Queen Elizabeth I's court, Rose has been trying to forget the man she once loved-a love she thought destroyed after he spent their wedding night with his mistress. Withstanding Thomas's charms, however, is proving more difficult than she expected.

Can she forgive the ultimate betrayal?

Can he ever atone for what he did?
_

*Why is this story controversial?*
COURTING HIS COUNTESS may be shorter than most of my other books, but it was one of the most difficult stories I've ever written. What Thomas did to his wife is despicable and when I began to write, I didn't think I could make you, the reader, believe he was hero material. Yet the characters and their tale wouldn't leave my head, nor would the opening lines, so I wrote the story anyway.

As I progressed, and especially when I switched to Thomas's viewpoint, I realized how very male he was being, and part of me started to feel sorry for him. Being a nobleman of his time, he just didn't get it. Not until he finally saw how his actions had affected a wonderful, strong woman.

COURTING HIS COUNTESS breaks one of the "rules" of the romance genre, and I know some of you will find Thomas's actions unforgiveable. I certainly don't blame you for that! But I've never been very good at sticking to the rules, and I hope you don't blame ME for listening to the voices in my head.


----------



## Pamela

Dana - Tweeted for you.  Good luck on your promotion!

CJ - It sounds very interesting.  Congratulations on your new release.  Novellas are popular and the cover is beautiful.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi guys--I've got a freebie going this weekend!
> 
> JAGUAR JACK: A MYSTIC ADVENTURE--Free May 10-13. The Aussie Adventurer & the Lady Marine team up to save a kidnapped missionary--and just might save the world! comedy, romance & adventure http://amzn.to/y05Wpl US http://amzn.to/11Ya63y UK
> 
> *RT **FREE** JAGUAR JACK by Dana Taylor May 10-13 Romance, Comedy & Adventure http://amzn.to/y05Wpl US http://amzn.to/11Ya63y UK *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'll pick up some of the recent announcements and post them on FB and twitter--
> 
> Dana
> 
> Tweeted and downloaded.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Happy Mother's Day all--

Thanks for tweeting and sharing. 

@CJ--Your new cover is beautiful, as always. I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes. You are certainly writing up a storm!

Hugs to all--

Dana


----------



## Valcine

What a wonderful idea! Thank you for starting this thread. I am new to kboards, and I am looking to learn as much as I can about networking and promoting my indie titles. I'll start with listing my current title and upcoming release:

Love After Rain - Will Jeffery ever fill his house with the love and laughter that he knew growing up in his parents' home? That's what he wants more than anything else in the world, but he's never found the right person to create it with. His medical practice is successful and everything else is in place. Then one night, he gets a phone call from a young woman who is in labor&#8230; Stephanie's life has been all pain and chaos since before she unexpectedly became a widow. When it rains, it pours! She has to find some way of picking up the pieces, not just for her sanity, but for the sake of her precious new daughter. Is Jeffery really the knight in shining armor he seems to be? Is Stephanie really in love with him, or just using him to escape the past? Is it charity - or love? How can she tell? With Christ, we know the truth. With Christ, we heal the pain. With Christ, there can be&#8230; Love After Rain
http://www.amazon.com/Love-After-Rain-ebook/dp/B00BOHANFA/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1367211723&sr=8-1&keywords=love+after+rain+valcine+brown

A Wife for Stephen - Coming June 25, 2013


----------



## CJArcher

Dana Taylor said:


> @CJ--Your new cover is beautiful, as always. I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes. You are certainly writing up a storm!


Thanks for the shout-out, Dana. Yes, I love this cover, despite the historical inaccuracies, LOL.



Valcine said:


> What a wonderful idea! Thank you for starting this thread. I am new to kboards, and I am looking to learn as much as I can about networking and promoting my indie titles. I'll start with listing my current title and upcoming release:


Welcome to KBoards and this thread, Valcine. Good luck with your book.


----------



## Pamela

For all my friends on the Romance Thread

Deadly Memories is Free



I'm kind of excited. It's #6 in the free store, #1 in suspense and #2 in Thrillers

Hope you all will enjoy,
Pam​
If anyone cares to tweet:

FREE >Deadly Memories< #kindle #thriller @pmraven What she can't remember might kill her... http://tiny.cc/4f0zgw


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Tweeted and downloaded, Pamela.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

My new story "Sex and a Bachelor Party" (#3 of the Erotic Romance Series) is available for $0.99
http://www.amazon.com/Bachelor-Party-Erotic-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CNVZK04

(Approximately 5,400 words)

Warning: This story contains sexually explicit content which is intended for readers over the age of 18.

Emily told Paul that she did not think they should have bachelor and bachelorette parties. Paul agreed not to have one. Does Paul fall under the peer pressure of his good friends? Or, does he stay true to his word?

Excerpt:

The club was dark and the music loud. The guys were talking and laughing, while they watched and tipped the dancers. They all had a good time. Some of them decided to get lap dances and were talking to the dancers, but Paul felt bad because he went against what he had said, and was sure when Emily found out she would be upset. She was as home with his sister watching movies, and he was in a strip club. Jason had continued drinking and was flirting with all of the dancers and waitresses. He seemed a little loud and went a bit too far.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*The Mysteries of the Heart are the Only Mysteries*

*Turning Idolater*
*by Edward C. Patterson*

*A Romance Unlike Any Other*

​


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Kristie - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Freeburian238author

Hey, folks,

I'm a newly self-published author/PhD student in English Literature at Cardiff University named Darren. My novel CINNAMON TWIGS: THE LIFE AND PSEUDOCIDE OF A CELEBRITY is a fictional memoir, but fundamentally a romance story similar to THE TIME TRAVELER'S WIFE, if that novel procreated with ANGELA'S ASHES and THE WONDER YEARS... Here's the blurb:

'I can't remember a time when I didn't expect to be famous.'

This is the extraordinary story of Daniel Mace, Hollywood star and bestselling author. All he's ever wanted is immortality, the Holy Grail. To be remembered when he dies.

But as the world of celebrity begins to hurtle from its axis, he realizes that the only way he can make his story remembered is through denying the press an ending. Even if it means devastating the woman he loves. Like a phoenix building itself a nest out of cinnamon twigs, he prepares to become reborn&#8230;

A poignant memoir about love that transcends time itself, ghosts and pain, Daniel's account is utterly compelling and unforgettable.

It's available on Kindle at:

http://www.amazon.com/Cinnamon-Twigs-Pseudocide-Celebrity-ebook/dp/B00CC0JKL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366817289&sr=8-1&keywords=CINNAMON+TWIGS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cinnamon-Twigs-Pseudocide-Celebrity-ebook/dp/B00CC0JKL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368540715&sr=8-1&keywords=cinnamon+twigs

Any questions (I can give links for other devices) let me know. First time posting here so hoping to meet new readers and authors


----------



## Aris Whittier

Foolish Notions just went free.

If you could Tweet it that would be great!

THANKS 

*If you are a contemporary romance fan here's a #FREE one! *FOOLISH NOTIONS* http://tinyurl.com/bn7lqcr #kindle #ebook*


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Aris Whittier said:


> Foolish Notions just went free.
> 
> If you could Tweet it that would be great!
> 
> THANKS
> 
> *If you are a contemporary romance fan here's a #FREE one! *FOOLISH NOTIONS* http://tinyurl.com/bn7lqcr #kindle #ebook*


I just tweeted for you.
Kristie


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Hi Everyone-
I'm here to promote my Life Partner KD's newest book. It originally went up for about a week on Amazon in November and was taken down for massive re-write and editing. She just re-published it this week.

I'm trying to help her with promotion- it's either sit at my computer or paint a room or something. Or clean the gutters. Or... Yeah, my Honey Do list now includes internet marketing and promotion! 

This experience of writing and publishing has been a journey for the last year- I suspect many authors here have experienced similar joys and challenges, hunh?

Wouldn't trade it for the world though.

So without any further ado- meet *Soldier Boy*!

_Ravishing Dominatrix's icy heart melts in the lap of cocky Soldier Boy​_
Nancy Barton, MD, is an intelligent, beautiful woman in control. She's 39, single, and emotionally reserved - some colleagues have nicknamed her "Doctor Ice Queen".

They don't know about her other, hidden life. Where she is Mistress Nancy, Dominatrix. At the adult club Pandora's, men yearn to kneel before her. She is free to unleash passion while shielding her heart.
Until war vet Terry Carpenter joins the club. (Ohh Terry... welcome to the club!)

His mission- fulfill his newly discovered cravings. For him, Nancy is a fantasy come true.

This rascal, this Soldier Boy incinerates her defenses. For the first time in her life, love blooms. Just as she surrenders heart, a claim from Terry's past shatters it.



Yes, there' a Tweet too! (I wouldn't ask if I already haven't tweeted the previous five requests)
Ravishing Dominatrix's icy heart melts in the lap of cocky Soldier Boy http://tinyurl.com/czt39pv

Thanks to all of you for reading!

Desmond


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Aris Whittier said:


> Foolish Notions just went free.
> 
> If you could Tweet it that would be great!
> 
> THANKS
> 
> *If you are a contemporary romance fan here's a #FREE one! *FOOLISH NOTIONS* http://tinyurl.com/bn7lqcr #kindle #ebook*


Just Tweeted, Aris- best of luck!


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Kristie Leigh Maguire said:


> I have my Desert Heat: What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas for 99 cents.
> 
> Tweetable line:
> Desert Heat #99cents #EroticRomance What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas http://tinyurl.com/bs75c2e


Late to the party, but I just Tweeted, Kristie


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Dana Taylor said:


> Good afternoon--
> 
> I scanned the posts and tweeted and posted some at Book Luvin' Babes https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> 
> I posted this on facebook earlier:
> 
> *Book of the Week: "Ain't Love Grand?" my first novel, inspired by my Oklahoma years. They say "write what you know," so I modeled the leading characters after my husband and myself. May 1st would have been our 37th anniversary. Winner Best First Book, Desert Rose Golden Quill Award. In my experience, love is grand, indeed! http://amzn.to/R0gZgQ  *
> 
> A little holiday spirit is good anytime of year!
> 
> Cheers--
> 
> Dana


Thanks for the tiny url Dana, I just tweeted to my... well... 15 followers:
Dana Taylor's Aint Love Grand has gotten some recognition! http://amzn.to/R0gZgQ


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Hmmm...not sure if I can play in this sandbox?
> I have romances but some are gritty, some bittersweet, and most have no sex at all!
> 
> Just did a tweet for each


----------



## Dana Taylor

Good afternoon--

Nice to see some familiar and new faces around here.

@Desmond--good to see a guy hanging around once in a while. I tweeted your book @bookluvinbabes It looks a little "hot" for my demographic at facebook, but I'm always happy to support an author where I can.

@Aris--I share at BLB on facebook. Will tweet.

Here's that site again 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

Thanks for tweeting about my book, Desmond. I just tweeted your partner's book. 

Kristie


----------



## Aris Whittier

Thank you all so much for the tweets and posts, Foolish Notions is at #34 in Contemporary Romance!!! You guy's are awesome!!!!!!

Desmond, I tweeted you! BTW, What's your handle--I'll follow you too.

Thanks again.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Aris Whittier said:


> Thank you all so much for the tweets and posts, Foolish Notions is at #34 in Contemporary Romance!!! You guy's are awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Desmond, I tweeted you! BTW, What's your handle--I'll follow you too.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hey thanks a lot. Here it is:
@DesmondXTorres


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Aris.  Best of luck.  Cute cover--it's doing nicely.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

I followed you on Twitter, Desmond. I am KLMaguire if you'd like to follow me.

Kristie


----------



## Alisha

Hello, everyone! Pretty excited to show off my new cover for Voodoo Moon!


Sexy, hot interracial romance set in Montego Bay for only .99!!! Have a lovely week!! ~ Alisha Paige


----------



## Pamela

Wow - can't help but click on that cover Alisha.

MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS is over at Kindle Books and Tips - Classic Romantic Suspense

$.99 cents today

Hope you all will enjoy


----------



## Pamela

I'm really excited. My new novel just went Live today!

​
Exotic luxury cruises to the Bahamas are supposed to be fun and exciting. This trip is just a routine investigative job for a woman who works in disguise and undercover, using her beauty to entice men to reveal their secrets. The exciting and sometime harrowing is expected, but this job will be like no other.

Her boss is aboard--as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss?

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone! I've been incognito for awhile but it's great to be back on kboards.  I've got a freebie alert for you, my Irish medieval WILD ANGEL!



Once you've enjoyed WILD ANGEL, read more about the O'Byrnes and O'Tooles of medieval Ireland in Maire's touching love story, WILD ROSES. The gentle-hearted little sister of Ronan "Black" O'Byrne, Maire believes she might never know love because she's not whole like other girls...but she didn't count on meeting the handsome Norman Lord Duncan either.



Miriam Minger


----------



## Catherine Chapman

The Regency romance, 'Kitty,' will be free for the final time on Kindle Select from 25-27 May - grab it while you can!

Kitty


----------



## Miriam Minger

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> Wow Miriam, I love your covers, who does them?


Love your cover, too!

Kim Killion from Hot Damn Designs.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela

Forgot to post to my friends here. Midnight Reflections is free till midnight 5/26.



Since it's so late on a day before a holiday, if anyone wants it, I'll send a mobi to you. My email is [email protected]

Thanks for looking. Hope you all enjoy.
Pam


----------



## ROSARY

Thank you Dana! Very kind of you to help all of us authors 

If you like humor and romance, you might like Once Upon Another Time, voted #1Best Indie Books and #1 Funniest Books by Goodreads readers.
http://www.goodreads.com/list/book/16198381

A young 35-year-old widow feels lost until her dead husband starts paying her visits. But when she meets Gavin Donnelly - whom she feels could be the next Mr. Right -her life really becomes topsy-turvy.
On Amazon


----------



## Alisha

Hope everyone is recovering nicely after our long holiday weekend!  

Just a reminder that all my titles, including all my bestsellers are only .99 through the summer! 

You can save a dollar and buy the Paranormal Book Collection, 5 books for only $4!!!!

www.alishapaige.com

Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry I haven't been around for awhile but I see this thread has been moving right along.

Here's the latest release in my _Twelve Months of Romance Series_. 99 cents through 5/31.



Betty has never cared about her appearance. Why should she bother when men were always throwing themselves at her anyway? But not Brian O'Malley. He has eyes only for Betty's friend, Angie, or so he would lead her to believe. Just when she decides to change her look, goaded into it by Brian's insulting comments, he flies off to Ireland for an indefinite stay.

Betty's plans for seduction (or revenge) have to be put on hold until Brian returns for his best friend's wedding. But when Brian finally shows up at the rehearsal, Betty finds her own game turned against her by the handsome, brooding Irishman.

_The June Bridesmaid_ is the sequel to _March Madness_



It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first.


----------



## anyaw

Hi Guys,

My book 'Penelope' is free on amazon until Midnight June 2nd. 'Penelope' is a lighthearted regency romance. Here is a short description.

'Leaving behind the rural charms of Finnshire, Miss Penelope Fairweather arrives in London with hope in her heart and a dream in her eye. The dowager, no less, has invited her for a season in London, where she will attempt to catch a husband.

Thus begins our heroine's tale as she attempts to tackle the London season with all her rustic finesse. Unfortunately, her rustic finesse turns out to be as delicate as a fat bear trying to rip apart a honeycomb infested with buzzing bees.

What follows is a series of misadventures, love affairs, moonlit balls, fancy clothes, fake moustaches, highwaymen, sneering beauties, pickpockets, and the wrath of a devilishly handsome duke.'

You can get it free here

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1XVBI0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B1XVBI0

I hope you enjoy it.

Anya


----------



## Gertie Kindle

anyaw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My book 'Penelope' is free on amazon until Midnight June 2nd. 'Penelope' is a lighthearted regency romance. Here is a short description.
> 
> 'Leaving behind the rural charms of Finnshire, Miss Penelope Fairweather arrives in London with hope in her heart and a dream in her eye. The dowager, no less, has invited her for a season in London, where she will attempt to catch a husband.
> 
> Thus begins our heroine's tale as she attempts to tackle the London season with all her rustic finesse. Unfortunately, her rustic finesse turns out to be as delicate as a fat bear trying to rip apart a honeycomb infested with buzzing bees.
> 
> What follows is a series of misadventures, love affairs, moonlit balls, fancy clothes, fake moustaches, highwaymen, sneering beauties, pickpockets, and the wrath of a devilishly handsome duke.'
> 
> You can get it free here
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1XVBI0
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B1XVBI0
> 
> I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Anya


Picked it up and tweeted. Great ranking!


----------



## authorbethanydaniel

Hope to get to know some more fellow Indie authors  It's a hard world but definitely worth it 

My book Reconnected is just .99 all the time. It's a YA/NA Contemporary Romance. You can find it here: http://www.amazon.com/Reconnected-ebook/dp/B00CPO40DC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1368190265&sr=1-2&keywords=reconnected


----------



## Chicki

I'm participating in a fantastic June event on The Romance Reviews! Stop by my blog for details.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2013/05/fun-friday_31.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bethany and Chick, tweeted you both.


----------



## authorbethanydaniel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bethany and Chick, tweeted you both.


Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Margaret!

*Chicki*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

​*No Irish Need Apply*
*by Edward C. Patterson*

*A Romance of a Different Kind*​
Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

FREE TODAY ONLY. Save $9.99! Download and enjoy The Love Story of Cass & Drake for $0.00!










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CBML7FC

30 second video book trailer:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed and Sean, I tweeted you.


----------



## MineBook

What about fantasy romance? Anybody has something great to offer?


----------



## Pamela

*Free - Deadly Fun - June 4th & 5th*



For all my friends on the Indie Romance Thread. I hope you will enjoy.
Pam

(If anyone wants to tweet - great thanks!)

Free #kindle "Deadly Fun" #thriller #cruise #suspense Will she survive the deadly fun cruise and her boss? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CX39HBU


----------



## Robena

If you like romance with your suspense, give this one a try. From the Wild Rose Press, now available for kindle only: Desert Exposure. 

Free on Kindle...June 4-8.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Pam.

Robena, if you go to the top of the page, you'll see a link-maker. If you haven't used it before, you put in the name of your book. Where it appears in the column on the left, click "make a link." On the right, click "select" beside the text image, then right click and copy the url. You can just past that into your post.

For anyone who doesn't give me a tweetable line, I go to the Amazon product page of your book and tweet from there.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret - much appreciated...you gave me lots of luck the last time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Thanks Margaret - much appreciated...you gave me lots of luck the last time!


Glad to help, Pamela. Hope it's good luck for you again.

Tweeted you, too, Rose.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Thank you. You're a doll.


And cute, too!


----------



## Robena

Thank you, Gertie. 



#FREE ON #KINDLE Romantic Suspense: Desert Exposure @robenagrant She follows her gut--he follows the book. http://tinyurl.com/cmcx65m


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Robena said:


> Thank you, Gertie.
> 
> 
> 
> #FREE ON #KINDLE Romantic Suspense: Desert Exposure @robenagrant She follows her gut--he follows the book. http://tinyurl.com/cmcx65m


You've been tweeted! Good luck!


----------



## lukemallory

Singleton for anyone interested  
http://www.amazon.com/Singleton-ebook/dp/B00CR1ZM30/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted it for you, Luke.


----------



## lukemallory

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted it for you, Luke.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My Medieval romance, 'Rhiannon,' is currently free to download from Smashwords using the coupon code, DK76C

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/155276

If you read and enjoy the story, I would be appreciative of reviews, recommendations and ratings.

Rhiannon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Catherine Chapman said:


> My Medieval romance, 'Rhiannon,' is currently free to download from Smashwords using the coupon code, DK76C
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/155276
> 
> If you read and enjoy the story, I would be appreciative of reviews, recommendations and ratings.
> 
> Rhiannon


Tweeted it for you. Good luck!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Thanks so much for doing that, Gertie / Margaret!

Catherine



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted it for you. Good luck!


----------



## Nebula

Hi all, 

My new romance novella (see signature) is $0.99 on amazon. Please check it out if you have the time :d.... Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Serena Grey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My new romance novella (see signature) is $0.99 on amazon. Please check it out if you have the time :d.... Thanks.


Tweeted it for you, Serena.


----------



## Nebula

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted it for you, Serena.


Thank You Gertie!


----------



## Susanne O

My brand new romantic comedy, set in the west of Ireland.

When Megan O'Farrell inherits her uncle's house in a remote part of the windswept Atlantic coast of Ireland, she imagines it will be a romantic hideaway where she can recover from her recent divorce. But the house is a wreck that requires a fortune to restore, and she decides to sell it. An easy choice, were it not for the discovery of an old family scandal and a budding love affair with both the beautiful landscape and a handsome Kerryman. Catapulted into country life and faced with the less romantic side of farming, she also has to deal with a conspiracy to make her leave.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted it for you, Suzanne. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Aris Whittier

Catherine Chapman said:


> My Medieval romance, 'Rhiannon,' is currently free to download from Smashwords using the coupon code, DK76C
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/155276
> 
> If you read and enjoy the story, I would be appreciative of reviews, recommendations and ratings.
> 
> Rhiannon


tweeted you


----------



## Zoe York

My first book is live!

A modern small town contemporary romance
http://www.amazon.com/What-Perfect-Wardham-Series-ebook/dp/B00DE33TGC


----------



## Gertie Kindle

zoeyork said:


> My first book is live!
> 
> A modern small town contemporary romance
> http://www.amazon.com/What-Perfect-Wardham-Series-ebook/dp/B00DE33TGC


Sent it out to the Twitterverse.


----------



## Chicki

Day 3 of the *Juneteenth sale*! Don't forget there are nine authors with nine books on sale until June 19th. 
http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2013/06/juneteenth-sale-coming-at-you-live-if.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Chicki

Don't forget to stop by* The Romance Reviews Sizzling Summer Reads!* 400+ authors & 400+ prizes! http://www.theromancereviews.com/event.php #contest #giveaway

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

Glad to see you have been keeping the fires burning as I've been dodging tornadoes in the Midwest. I've picked up some messages and posted at Book Luvin' Babes https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172. I will also tweet from @bookluvinbabes

Got a nice review in for Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure

Here's a tidbit--" Action, Adventure, Spirituality, Mysticism, Supernatural, The classic battle between good and evil, enhanced by a romantic tale that has just enough spice to make it enticing!"

Be sure to pack "Jack" for your summer reading fun!


I'll be around!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki and Dana, sent your posts out into the twitter world.

Dana, I'd forgotten you were from OC. Glad you're safe!


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Chicki and Dana, sent your posts out into the twitter world.


Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## Zoe York

Thank you, Margaret!


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone!

I know I don't keep up here like I should. With 2 blogs, marketing, writing...it's just impossible to do everything properly.

I hope all of you are well. I have a new book out and I'm looking to do some cross promoting. If you'll blog about and promote my new release, I'll post your romance novel on http://AwesomeRomanceNovels.blogspot.com and on the site's sister Facebook page. If you're interested, please PM me.

Here's my cover:









The book has received some great reviews and that makes me pretty happy.

If you'd like to do some promoting, let me know. Thank you!


----------



## EllieP

So excited to announce the release of my new erotic romance, The Winter Girl.
Lily Prescott is only just over a relationship break up when she decides to take up residence in a house left to her by her recently deceased grandmother. Her corporate law job takes a back seat as she licks her wounds in the small country town. She looks around the main shopping street and discovers people who will befriend her, but she also runs into the town's most eligible bachelor and secret bad boy, Starr Forrester.
Loved for his lifelong association with the town, Starr hides his methods for staying single well from his friends. He's nearly thirty, gorgeous, a designer, owns a business and on the lookout for his 'Winter Girl'&#8230;.
Will it be Lily? What is a 'Winter girl'?
Fun, sex, romance and a little twist of the paranormal, makes this a must read.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Winter-Girl-ebook/dp/B00DDZRKNY

There's a celebration giveaway and snippets on my blog to read http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com this is an 18+ blog


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi guys--

I can't let a big full moon go by without giving DEVIL MOON a shout out. Here's a tweet:

*Feeling the buzz from the magnificent full moon? See what mischief it inspires in DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE
http://amzn.to/NmAyPO*



Have a great weekend!

Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Dana!!


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted Dana - A darling book!


----------



## Ashstarte

Hi Everyone,
I'm a new Paranormal Romance writer with a couple of books out on Amazon, available in both ebook and paperback formats. My series is called The Godhunter and is about a witch who hunts gods. There are two out but much more coming soon. Please check them out.

The first in the series is:
Godhunter

http://www.amazon.com/Godhunter-The-ebook/dp/B00CG3T62C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1372312521&sr=8-3&keywords=amy+sumida

There are some things that really annoy Vervain Lavine. Like when people call her Vivian; "Vervain's an herb, look it up." Or when people don't get her movie quotes; "Why doesn't anyone appreciate culture anymore?" But what really bothers her, what gets her little witchy panties in a twist, is when gods manipulate humans. "They're not even really gods, just Atlanteans playing dress up!"
Yeah, that's right, the gods are Atlanteans. Basically a bunch of refugees who decided to take over. It was a sweet deal for them, at least back when we believed in them and all. Not so much anymore. Nowadays, there ain't too many folks lining up at the altars to give their offerings, and gods are suffering for it. Without our sacrifices, the gods don't have enough juice to keep living in the manner to which they've grown accustomed.
So they came up with a plan. It was so easy actually. All they had to do was get us to fight amongst ourselves, go to war. When our kind die, they suck up the energy like a temperature-resistant fat man drinking a milkshake line-up. Not such a bad idea, and it's worked for quite awhile. Up until Vervain found out.
Now, don't get the wrong idea. Vervain's no Laura Croft. She can't bench press 200 lbs or shoot laser beams out of her eyes either. She does have magic on her side though and a few little tricks up her sleeve, or up her gloves rather. So she's not completely defenseless and she'll do whatever she has to in order to end this threat of divine proportions. Even if it means assassinating one god at a time.
Her greatest annoyance is yet to come though, in the form of a gorgeous Viking God who swears he's on her side. If she can keep her eyes off his leather pants long enough, they might even stand half a chance.

The second is:

Of Gods and Wolves

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Gods-Wolves-Godhunter-ebook/dp/B00D85JM30/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372312521&sr=8-2&keywords=amy+sumida

The godhunting continues in this second installment of the Godhunter series but Vervain Lavine doesn't have to hunt alone anymore. She has the help of gods who actually want to help the human race, including a god who she now calls her boyfriend, much to his amusement.
Yes, Vervain has finally accepted that Thor and her could be good together, maybe even in the long term. His support through her accidental binding with Trevor, the werewolf Prince, may have done a little to help Vervain come to that realization but Thor's electric magnetism doesn't hurt either.
Vervain's also got new magic to deal with. Taking back the magic that gods have stolen from humans sounds great, liberating even, but how much magic can one little human body hold? She must learn the price of the magic and fast because even her god of thunder can't hold back the storm that's coming for her. Filled with vampires, werewolves, shifters, and one angry harvest goddess, will the Godhunter be able to ride this one out?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ashstarte said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm a new Paranormal Romance writer with a couple of books out on Amazon, available in both ebook and paperback formats. My series is called The Godhunter and is about a witch who hunts gods. There are two out but much more coming soon. Please check them out.


Hi! Welcome to the thread and to KB. I tweeted the first book for you. Good luck!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
Look Away Silence
by 
Edward C. Patterson

A five star Five Hankie Read

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995*​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them**

Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the latest installment from the _Twelve Months of Romance_ series.

_Fireworks_



Every year, Connie takes two weeks off from work, hoping to find adventure or at least something she's good at. She's tried skiing, she's tried sailboarding, she's even tried white-water rafting and all she's succeeded in doing was making a fool of herself. Now she hopes she'll find what she's been looking for at the dude ranch. But when she gets off the plane, she finds the man who's been stalking her at home is headed for the same ranch.

Barry was just as shocked to see Connie as she was to see him. In fact, he was hoping this trip would help him forget that the woman he loved couldn't stand the sight of him. Now she was here, at the ranch he'd called his second home since he was a kid, breaking his heart all over again.

_Fireworks_ (Amazon discounted to $0.99) is the sequel to

 and


----------



## Sharon Cummin

My new story "Romance, a Billionaire, and a Jealous Fiance" (#4 of the Romance Series) is available on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Billionaire-Jealous-Fiance-ebook/dp/B00DPDI4FC


----------



## 28612

Hi all.

Want to share this freebie: 


Patricia McLinn said:


> If you like strong women and the men who love them, read A STRANGER IN THE FAMILY, Book 1 of the acclaimed Bardville, Wyoming trilogy
> Book 1 - A Stranger in the Family
> Book 2 - A Stranger to Love
> Book 3 - The Rancher Meets His Match
> 
> "In book 1. Bodie stole my heart, in book 2. Cully took my breath away and in book 3, I fell in love with Dax." - 5 Star review
> 
> 
> 
> Book 1, A Stranger in the Family, NOW *FREE* ... for a limited time
> 
> A sexy, intriguing stranger arrives unexpectedly at her Wyoming ranch, threatening the one thing Cambria protects more fiercely than her heart - her family.
> 
> Bodie's discovery that he fathered a son 17 years ago starts a search that leads him to the warm and welcoming Weston family. But his response to one member of the family is far more than he ever expected. The sparks between him and Cambria are real ... and so is the danger to his hopes for their future if she finds out why he's really in Wyoming.
> 
> "Secrets overcome by love" - 5 Star review
> 
> ". . . It's one of those books that when you finish, you think, "I'm definitely going to read that again and everything else this author has ever written!" - Live, Love, Write
> 
> "This book has made me a fan." 5 Star review​


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Patricia - the book is #8 - congrats.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Patricia. Haven't seen you around in a while. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Sarah Rielle

Thank you Dana!

My novel - CAKE OR DEATH - is available for only $2.99

When Grace decided to enlist the help of her parents in leaving her abusive husband, she hadn't realised she would be forbidden to change her mind.

Stranded in the Irish countryside of Kildare, recuperating, with only an overprotective hound for company, Grace did her best to deal with the awful news the hot doctor had delivered.

Hoping to just quietly waste away, she wasn't expecting to reconnect with her family and discover unexpected, yet deeply healing friendships in her new surroundings. She had been so ashamed to bear her truth to people, but as it turned out, they all seemed to be dealing with issues of their own...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Rielle said:


> Thank you Dana!
> 
> My novel - CAKE OR DEATH - is available for only $2.99
> 
> When Grace decided to enlist the help of her parents in leaving her abusive husband, she hadn't realised she would be forbidden to change her mind.
> 
> Stranded in the Irish countryside of Kildare, recuperating, with only an overprotective hound for company, Grace did her best to deal with the awful news the hot doctor had delivered.
> 
> Hoping to just quietly waste away, she wasn't expecting to reconnect with her family and discover unexpected, yet deeply healing friendships in her new surroundings. She had been so ashamed to bear her truth to people, but as it turned out, they all seemed to be dealing with issues of their own...


You've been tweeted, Sarah


----------



## IreneP

Sarah Rielle said:


> Thank you Dana!
> 
> My novel - CAKE OR DEATH - is available for only $2.99


Tweeted you 'cause....I HAVE THAT SHIRT from an Eddie Izzard concert (do you call stand-up shows concerts?). Anyhoo, totally made me check out your book!

Best with the sale!


----------



## Pamela

*MIDNIGHT REFLECTIONS* - Free July 9th and 10th



It's classic romantic suspense, so I hope you all enjoy,
Pam​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Pamela. Good luck with the freebie.


----------



## Pamela

Margaret - Thanks! you give me good luck every time you tweet!  It was #4 in the store and has now disappeared from rankings.  I hope they are just re-doing the ranks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Margaret - Thanks! you give me good luck every time you tweet! It was #4 in the store and has now disappeared from rankings. I hope they are just re-doing the ranks.


That happens every once in a while. Check the free listing in your category. It's probably still there.


----------



## nico

Wow, just found this thread. Been using Writer's Cafe for a while, but never noticed this one. Looks like such a wonderful community.

We (writer Elizabeth Cole and me, everything else) just released her latest Regency romance, LADY IN PEARLS. As an added bonus to this awesome group, i'm throwing in an EXCLUSIVE excerpt i'm not posting anywhere else. Enjoy!

====









LADY IN PEARLS by Elizabeth Cole (Romance / Historical / Regency / Novella)

A Sweet Regency Novella

_Lies. Blackmail. And one chance to change her past._

The aristocratic Nathan Bancroft draws upon his intelligence and social connections to solve the "problems" his clients can't admit they have. He has thwarted blackmail schemes, discovered lost secrets, and is the soul of discretion. So when he is hired to discover why Vanessa Phillips pays a hefty sum to a stranger every month, it's just another job.

But Vanessa is not just another woman. Armed with a sharp wit and a skeptical mind, she defies Bancroft's attempts to uncover her secret. One thing she cannot deny is his allure as a man, and soon the Lady in Pearls, as she is known, finds herself dreaming of his kiss.

Deceptions and family secrets threaten to destroy what they both hold most dear. Can the pair trust each other enough to forge a plan that can change their lives and give them a chance for happiness...and love?

====
*Excerpt from LADY IN PEARLS*

"Where did you come from?" she gasped as she whirled to face him, losing her balance as she did so.

Nathan actually had to reach out and take her arm to prevent her from slipping on the icy ground. "Oh, I get around. And so do you, it seems."

She regained her footing and snatched her elbow away from his grip. "You won't tell my grandmother you saw me here," she begged.

"What is my silence worth?" he asked, watching her expression to see how she would react.

"What do you mean?" she asked, eyes narrowing.

"I am not an altruist, Miss Phillips. I have a price for my silence on this little matter."

"For such a little matter, the price must be little as well," she countered.

He grinned at how quickly she regained her equilibrium. "Little enough."

"You can't possibly ask for money."

"I don't particularly need it. No, I think," he said, his gaze lingering on her face, "my price is a kiss."

"A kiss?" She drew back as if he'd asked for the moon.

"A bargain, you must admit."

"A kiss," she repeated. What kind of price was that?

"Yes." He glanced around at the shabby streets. "Come with me, Miss Phillips, and I'll escort you back to more suitable surroundings. This is hardly a neighborhood for a woman to be walking about alone."

"But&#8230;" She frowned. "Your price?"

"I'm glad to see you so eager to settle up, Miss Phillips." His smile widened. "I'll take my payment when I choose, and not before."

"I am not eager." But Vanessa still took his arm, sensing the irony of his offering his protection. She had a real fear his price would be far too high. But what choice did she have, if she wanted to keep her secrets to herself? Nathan might be only teasing her, but she couldn't risk his threat being real.

Nathan led her to his carriage. He helped her in, and then sat next to her, taking the reins. Vanessa was grateful for the open windows of the cab. She didn't trust him, particularly when he looked so&#8230;innocent.

"So what brings you to this part of town?" he asked, as if they had just met there.

"Business."

"What sort?"

She snapped, "The sort that is none of yours."

"Are you sure?"

"Very," Vanessa said. Surely, he had no interest in orphanages of any type. "I can't imagine your business intersecting with mine."

"My business is to look for answers, and you've certainly given me an intriguing question. What is Miss Phillips doing at a church's orphanage? And why this one? You're not known for your charity work."

"You'll find you know very little about me," she said as coolly as she could. Vanessa stared at the passing scene. She tried very hard not to think of Nathan's proposed price for his silence. "Why were you there anyway?" she asked. "And don't tell me it was a coincidence."

"I was curious."

"About what?"

"About you," he said.

His response stopped Vanessa cold. She knew that wasn't all of the story, but she couldn't very well accuse him of lying.

At Hyde Park, he insisted they get out and walk for a while. A recent snowfall left the Park a glorious scene of sparkling white. They strolled down a narrow footpath. Nathan always chose where to turn when the path branched, leading Vanessa to a particular spot he had in mind.

Vanessa was tied up in knots by the time the path wandered into a small grove of trees, leafless now but still thick enough to make the path feel worlds away from the city. From the moment they had stepped into his carriage, she wondered when and how Nathan would exact his price.

And now they were here in a public park, only minutes from her own townhouse. He could not kiss her here! Was he just teasing her? He probably had no interest in kissing her after all. Her stomach lurched at the thought, though of course she would be grateful if it were the case. It wasn't as if she was enamored of him.

"This is as good a place as any," he said suddenly, and she glanced at him.

"For what?"

"For my payment." He smiled a little, pausing on the path and turning her body toward him.

She almost stumbled. "I thought you were joking."

"I assure you I was not," he said in a tone that made her heart race.


----------



## IreneP

nico said:


> Wow, just found this thread. Been using Writer's Cafe for a while, but never noticed this one. Looks like such a wonderful community.


Oooh - Regency - that's fun!


----------



## IreneP

Oh, and before I get distracted again (CAKE OR DEATH) - my own book is on sale for $1.99 the whole month of July.

If anybody would like to share a tweet:

Bad-girl socialite meets conservative soccer dad. INFAMOUS is $1.99 today bit.ly/get_infamous @IrenePreston #kindle #romance #sale

Also - the full 1st chapter (complete with steamy s-e-x) is on my website free if you want to check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Shawn Hilton

I just noticed this thread, or I would have posted my book here. Is there away for me to share it as well or am I just aloud to do it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Shawn,

you may post your book in any of the genre or price threads that it fits into.  (Don't force it, please!)

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Shawn Hilton

Betsy thanks for the reply, not trying to force it, just like the idea of the never ending thread, and this is my first day..


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nico and Irene, tweeted you both. Good luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Shawn Hilton said:


> Betsy thanks for the reply, not trying to force it, just like the idea of the never ending thread, and this is my first day..


No problem! We have had very enthusiastic new members who have posted their book in every possible genre thread. "There are stars in my romance; I can post it in Sci Fi!" LOL! Hence my request to not force it.  But you are welcome to post in any appropriate genre thread--there is a list of them in our Book Bazaar Threadipedia and FAQ thread at the top of the Book Bazaar.

Betsy


----------



## nico

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nico and Irene, tweeted you both. Good luck!


Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Still FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

"Teens does the darndest things."



Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/93*​
*Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.

**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Kate Dawes

I'm happy to announce that the latest installment in my FADE series (HARDER WE FADE) went live today. It's been available for pre-order for about a month and now it's finally out in the wild!

The cover is in my sig and there's an excerpt on my website: katedawes.com.

Thanks!


----------



## IreneP

Kate Dawes said:


> I'm happy to announce that the latest installment in my FADE series (HARDER WE FADE) went live today. It's been available for pre-order for about a month and now it's finally out in the wild!
> 
> The cover is in my sig and there's an excerpt on my website: katedawes.com.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm out of town and not tweeting right now. I'll probably get back to tweeting over the weekend so I'll catch up with you then.


----------



## Anne Berkeley

Tempestuous and Torrid are both linked below.  If you like fantasy romance, you love these.  With berserker warriors, fairies, dragons and flying horses that ride the night skies, slaying the undead, you wont be bored.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
Look Away Silence
by 
Edward C. Patterson

For All My Fallen Angels

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2995*​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it's best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious

**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## JShepard

Oh, I fit in here! 

I'm an oddity of sorts. 

In Vanished, two aliens go against the system their world has in place for mating and love. Mix that with her being the first female to find power on her world, a very deep betrayal by her people and a space expedition to Earth... well, things get pretty twisted, but Amor Vincit Omnia.

My other book, Crux, is about a human woman whose marriage is held together for her son. Her husband, evil man he is, has a secret that could destroy their "first contact" and speaks volumes about how far someone will go to have control over a situation and the people they claim to love. It's a sweet story though, that demonstrates second chances often occur where and when you expect them least.  

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sarah Rielle

Congrats Kate! Love the simplicity of the cover! Best of luck


----------



## Grace Elliot

I beg your indulgence as I announce the release of 

*Synopsis:*
_Charles Huntley, Lord Ryevale, infamous rogue&#8230;and government agent.
In unsettled times, with England at war with France, Ryevale is assigned to covertly protect a politician's daughter, Miss Verity Verrinder. To keep Verity under his watchful eye, Ryevale plots a campaign of seduction that no woman can resist- except it seems, Miss Verrinder. In order to gain her trust Ryevale enters Verity's world of charity meetings and bookshops&#8230;where the unexpected happens and he falls in love with his charge.

When Lord Ryevale turns his bone-melting charms on her, Verity questions his lordship's motivation. But with her controlling father abroad, Verity wishes to explore London and reluctantly accepts Ryevale's companionship. As the compelling attraction between them strengthens, Verity is shattered to learn her instincts are correct after all - and Ryevale is not what he seems. If Lord Ryevale can lie, then so can she&#8230;but with disastrous consequences._

May I also draw to your attention that both  and  are on special at 99 cents each - for a limited time! Grab you copy now!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Have you read my latest romance novel?

http://bit.ly/L-Inked

blurb:

Newlyweds Marc and Cassie Matthews race around New Orleans during Mardi Gras searching for a way to reverse a voodoo curse before they die. Three people help them. But what are their ulterior motives?

Reeling with astonishing twists, L'Inked is a love story that defies death. It is a mystical thriller surging with age-old voodoo religion, mixed with modern-day intrigue, and intensified by sensual scenes and an unpredictable ending.

Read the book before you see Marc and Cassie's story on the big screen!


----------



## CR Lacerte

*Hot new release!!*

Ravaged (Unravel Me)










On sale now on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Ravaged-Unravel-Me-ebook/dp/B00E51LJW8

Genre: New Adult / Contemporary

Novel-length 320 pages

Hannah's used to giving all of herself and expecting nothing in return. Her career as nurse is thankless and unforgiving, her family is cold and distant, and her ex boyfriend Sloan is a violent and manipulative sociopath. After their breakup she's desperate to move on with her life, willing to do whatever it takes to distance herself from the bruises, fear, and pain of the abusive relationship.

The only way Hannah knows to cope is to absorb herself in work, she'll be less likely to give in to Sloan's constant advances if she has no time to herself. Things start to look up when she answers a craigslist ad for a private duty assignment to care for the dying mother of a very wealthy and powerful employer, Lukas Roth.

When Hannah shows up for her interview, Lukas realizes that he's made a mistake, he never meant to interview a nurse as young as her-there's no way she could relate to his elderly mother. But as the interview moves along he begins to see something special in Hannah, she's a genuinely beautiful person and she carries herself with a level of confidence and respect that's rare to find.

He can't deny his physical attraction to her and perhaps that worries him the most...It's been a long time since he let someone in. After his wife and children were brutally slaughtered in front of him, he vowed to never love another soul, to never be that vulnerable again. In his line of work, softness equals death.

He's learned that love is weakness and has no place in the heart of a man who's lost everything.

When Hannah takes the job, she and Lukas fall headfirst into a working relationship that quickly becomes less and less-professional. They each carry deep visceral wounds, damaged from the pain of past relationships and horrific tragedies, but neither can deny the intense physical attraction and yearning sexual desire building between them.

Can they each allow their own hearts to heal and let raw passion, desire, and love overcome? Will Hannah be able to accept Lukas for all of his flaws, his dark past and even darker present, or will his mysterious life be too disastrous to unravel?


----------



## Dina

What a great thread! All these newborn books and older ones to discover in the indie world. Any historical romance authors out there? I'm missing good stories like Marsha Canham and Susan King used to write.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## 28612

An amazing trio of boxed sets for romance readers!

The Summit Authors Present: Favorite Romance Themes™
Boxed set collections of your most beloved themes, written by bestselling and award-winning authors.And for a limited time, each boxed set is just 99 cents!

The first 3 boxed sets are out now. Grab all three for less than $3!


MARRIAGE OF CONVENIENCE


REUNION


BODYGUARDS​


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories is featured at Kindle Books and Tips*

http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/0...rs-for-monday/

It has been reduced to 99 cents for this great blog, so I hope you all enjoy.



Thanks for Looking,
Pam​


----------



## Dina

I am very excited as I just got a real review on Amazon from a stranger and it was great! Of course, I have less than a handful of reviews so I know this bubble will burst soon and my book is only a week old. I am mentally preparing for the one-star.

How do you all keep the momentum going past the initial launch? How often do you mention the actually product on Twitter or Facebook, etc. without driving people wacky?

Thank you for any quick tips and here's my baby:


----------



## 28612

Thrilled to share that Marriage of Convenience and Bodyguards made the USA Today list this week!

(Sniff, poor Reunion was odd boxed set out ;-) ... and it's my favorite. That lovers-reunited, second chance at love theme. Yum!)



Patricia McLinn said:


> An amazing trio of boxed sets for romance readers!
> 
> The Summit Authors Present: Favorite Romance Themes™
> Boxed set collections of your most beloved themes, written by bestselling and award-winning authors.And for a limited time, each boxed set is just 99 cents!
> 
> The first 3 boxed sets are out now. Grab all three for less than $3!
> 
> 
> MARRIAGE OF CONVENIENCE
> 
> 
> REUNION
> 
> 
> BODYGUARDS​


----------



## Pamela

Congratulations - that's great news.  I'm not surprised when I see all the great authors in the box collections.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love *free* ebooks? If immersing yourself in a lusty Irish medieval romance sounds like fun, check out WILD ANGEL!



And don't miss the 2nd book in the O'Byrne Family series, WILD ROSES!



Miriam Minger


----------



## 28612

Pamela said:


> Congratulations - that's great news. I'm not surprised when I see all the great authors in the box collections.


Thank you so much, Pamela!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry I've been absent. I was on vacation for ten days and when I got back, found that my laptop had suffered a near fatal accident. It's still in the hospital, but I've spent most of today getting my old laptop up to date. I'll be back to tweeting y'all tomorrow.

In the meantime, here's my latest in the _Twelve Months of Romance_ series.



That's not my actual Jack Russell Terrier on the cover, but it's about two JRT's from the same litter. Just had to feature my little guy in a book.

All Jan wants to do is get her mother a puppy to help her get over her grief at the loss of her husband, Jan's father. But when she gets to the shelter to pick up the girl puppy she had her heart set on, Kevin, a freak with a Mohawk and earring, is getting ready to walk away with her dog.

Jan is still fuming when she gets to work the next morning, and it doesn't help that she's expected to train a new employee; the very same freak who stole her dog.

PS: Just noticed Amazon has it discounted to 99 cents.


----------



## M. P. Rey

For those of you who like hot m/m romance with humor my novella

BEST FRIENDS, BEST LOVERS is currently in the TOP 100 GAY FICTION Bestseller list on AMAZON.UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-Lovers-ebook/dp/B00CV8Z7L6/

Hope you guys are having a wonderful summer. Have fun on the beach 

MP


----------



## Chicki

Get to know the* Power Authors* and their books, which will be on sale during their specific week. To help us accomplish our goals, please buy our books only during our promotion week. Thank you for your support!

*Chicki Brown* - *YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW* - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B7M3B3S (August 5-11)

*Dorothy F. Shaw* - *SPARE HEARTS* - http://www.amazon.com/Spare-Hearts-ebook/dp/B00CRMATE6/ (August 5-11)

*Cheryl Kaye Tardif* - *CHILDREN OF THE FOG* - http://www.amazon.com/Children-of-the-Fog-ebook/dp/B004PVSTLW (August 12-1

*Jeff Rivera* - *CHAINS *- http://www.amazon.com/CHAINS-Complete-Series-Struggle-ebook/dp/B00DZSP4HI/ (August 12-1

*Alisha Yvonne* - *THE CLEANUP WOMAN* - http://www.amazon.com/The-CleanUp-Woman-ebook/dp/B003CT38NM/ (August 19-25)

*Kat Flannery* - *LAKOTA HONOR* - http://www.amazon.com/Lakota-Honor-ebook/dp/B00D0S530G/ (August 19-25)

*Nakia Laushaul* -* RUNNING FROM SOLACE* - http://www.amazon.com/Running-from-Solace-ebook/dp/B004WSXVSY (August 26-September 1)

*Pat Tucker *- title unknown - (September 2-9)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Look Away Silence*
*by Edward C. Patterson*

*A Romance in the Time of AIDS*​
​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

The challenges of authoring this novel were many, because it encapsulates a period of my life and a subset of my experience that might be best tucked away and forgotten as all traumas should be. However, when I volunteered as a middle-aged gay man to lend a hand in my community with AIDS patients, I thought it was the noble thing to do. As I learned, it was not, unless debilitating disease and emotional upheaval can be considered noble. The history told here belongs to others, however. It may be cobbled from the many partners who lived with AIDS and those who helped ease the suffering, but it is a shared experience, and thus needs to be shared with you. Every American knows about AIDS now, and might even recall the period when it ravaged the gay community, stirring up new phobias and hysteria that might have been settled. However, the lessons should not be forgotten. With a new upsurge in cases within the gay community as a new wave of young men feel invincible as they dance with life, perhaps it's best to recall what can happen when the back is turned on the obvious.*


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

*END OF SUMMER SALE!!*

Second Chances: Love Lost, Love Found by Kristie Leigh Maguire
http://kristieleighmaguire.blogspot.com/p/second-chances.html


A devilishly handsome Wyoming cowboy. The sweet girl next door who's always loved him. A red-headed vixen with a sultry beauty she uses like a weapon. Can this cowboy redeem himself after the ultimate betrayal?

Price dropped from $2.99 down to only 99 cents for Kindle, Nook, and Smashwords!


----------



## Chicki

YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW, my contemporary romance novella, is on sale for 99 cents until August 12!!!!

Kindle - http://amzn.to/11eeXRq Nook - http://bit.ly/WyPnTQ Kobo - http://bit.ly/1297P9b Smashwords - http://bit.ly/15hMsUI


----------



## Pamela

*The Necromancer - featured today - Kindle Books and Tips - Bargain Book*

It's $.99 for the promotion there

It's a paranormal with a romance inside. Michelle is psychologically wounded from a horrible attack. She wants to be a normal woman but has panic attacks whenever she's alone with a man. She's still being stalked, but it from the attractive man whom she decided is the one to help her. This is an adult novel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> *The Necromancer - featured today - Kindle Books and Tips - Bargain Book*
> 
> It's $.99 for the promotion there
> 
> It's a paranormal with a romance inside. Michelle is psychologically wounded from a horrible attack. She wants to be a normal woman but has panic attacks whenever she's alone with a man. She's still being stalked, but it from the attractive man whom she decided is the one to help her is the evil stalker. This is an adult novel.


Tweeted you, Pamela. My laptop is back from the hospital so I can continue to tweet all my romantic friends.


----------



## Pamela

You did it again, Margaret!  Thanks.  I love your new cover profile picture.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> You did it again, Margaret! Thanks. I love your new cover profile picture.


So glad my tweeting helps.

Isn't he a cute little doggy? I have a Jack Russell Terrier, but he's quite a bit older.


----------



## Chicki

Coming Aug. 26!_* A WOMAN'S WORTH*_ by Chicki Brown.










Read 3 excerpts starting here: http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2013/02/writer-wednesday.html


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm very excited about my Bookbub listing in Tuesday's (Aug. 20) newsletter for TWIN PASSIONS, my Viking historical romance that will have a special price of 99 cents. Are all of you registered with Bookbub?



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki, I tweeted you.

Miriam, remind me again on the 20th with a link to the Bookbub ad and I'll tweet it.


----------



## Chicki

Thanks, Margaret! I'll find something in your feed to RT for you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Thanks, Margaret! I'll find something in your feed to RT for you!


I have a new one coming out about the same time as you. You can tweet me then, okay?


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have a new one coming out about the same time as you. You can tweet me then, okay?


Sure thing!


----------



## Chicki

Today I'm visiting the lovely Jamallah Bergman's blog. She asked me some great questions about A WOMAN'S WORTH and writing. Stop by and say hi!

http://jamallahbergmansstoriesoflove.weebly.com/2/post/2013/08/chicki-brown-author-of-a-womans-worth.html


----------



## tanyamiranda

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this thread and found several books to add to my TBR list. Please take a moment to check out my contemporary romance novel, A Selfish Moment, based in the heart of Queens, New York. If you like love stories with pain, sorrow, and hope, then you'll love A Selfish Moment.










http://www.amazon.com/A-Selfish-Moment-ebook/dp/B00CQO5RQK

Enjoy!

-T


----------



## Pamela

Hi Tanyaamiranda,

Clicked and read a little of A Selfish Moment.  Looks like a lot of fun.  I really like first person writing.

Tweeted it for you.  Best of luck, Pam


----------



## tanyamiranda

Pamela said:


> Hi Tanyaamiranda,
> 
> Clicked and read a little of A Selfish Moment. Looks like a lot of fun. I really like first person writing.
> 
> Tweeted it for you. Best of luck, Pam


A world of thanks, Pam. I hope you enjoy it!

-T


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Tonya. I tweeted your book. Best of luck!


----------



## tanyamiranda

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome to the thread, Tonya. I tweeted your book. Best of luck!


Thanks Gertie! Your cover is pretty memorable. I recall it being listed with mine on a Book Discovery Day post. Check it out here:
http://www.tanyamiranda.com/2013/07/small-attempt-at-marketing.html

It's a small world out there!

-T


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tanyamiranda said:


> Thanks Gertie! Your cover is pretty memorable. I recall it being listed with mine on a Book Discovery Day post. Check it out here:
> http://www.tanyamiranda.com/2013/07/small-attempt-at-marketing.html
> 
> It's a small world out there!
> 
> -T


Thanks! That yellow is pretty eye catching.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*No Irish Need Apply*
*by 
Edward C. Patterson*

*Teens Do the Darndest Things*

​
*Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed. Also tweeted your freebie yesterday but I think I forgot to tell you.


----------



## Pamela

For all my friends on this thread. *Deadly Fun is Free* - August 22 & 23

I've been too burned out to promote it on the different blog sites. That's so tedious--and you all know the writing, promoting, editing etc. never ends. So it's nice to see Deadly Fun in the top 100 in women sleuths and suspense.



Hope you all will enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> For all my friends on this thread. *Deadly Fun is Free* - August 22 & 23
> 
> I've been too burned out to promote it on the different blog sites. That's so tedious--and you all know the writing, promoting, editing etc. never ends. So it's nice to see Deadly Fun in the top 100 in women sleuths and suspense.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all will enjoy,
> Pam


Yanno I had ta tweetcha!


----------



## Pamela

Yanno - Margaret gives magical good luck tweets!  Thanks.

I tweeted your free Regan 0'Reilly.  I love that cover, too with the gorgeous pearl earring.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Yanno - Margaret gives magical good luck tweets! Thanks.
> 
> I tweeted your free Regan 0'Reilly. I love that cover, too with the gorgeous pearl earring.


Thanks for the tweet and thanks for the compliment about the RR cover. That's actually my daughter and the dog in the corner is my childhood dog.

The cover of the fourth book in the series has an old photo of my parents on a motorcycle.


----------



## Pamela

Wow Margaret - your daughter is gorgeous.  Such beautiful eyes.  I downloaded your book.  Best of luck with the promo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Wow Margaret - your daughter is gorgeous. Such beautiful eyes. I downloaded your book. Best of luck with the promo.


Thanks, Pamela. Her daughter has those same beautiful eyes and we get compliments wherever we go.

Hope you enjoy reading Regan's adventures!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 24th and 25th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Edward!  Best wishes for the promo.


----------



## Writer1000

Hi guys! I found this thread and great timing, too! My book Heart Robber is free at Amazon from today until the 28th. It's a steamy contemporary romance novel.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AFNO2W4/?tag=kbpst-20

Great thread for finding new books to read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted Ed and Miranda. Good luck with the free runs.

Miranda, I love your cover. So sweet and pretty.

Ed, you know I love all your covers.


----------



## FrancesMThompson

I'm grateful for the opportunity to share this...

SEE THE AMALFI COAST

A quirky and understated romantic short story about an ordinary British couple set against the extraordinary backdrop of the Amalfi Coast in Italy...

FOREVER FREE to download as pdf, epub or mobi -> http://www.asthebirdfliesblog.com/p/my-books-and-stories.html or from Goodreads ->http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17789446-see-the-amalfi-coast​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks, Gert.


----------



## Writer1000

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted Ed and Miranda. Good luck with the free runs.
> 
> Miranda, I love your cover. So sweet and pretty.


Thank you so much, Gertie!


----------



## EllieP

So excited.
Just released to kindle my new erotic romance The Old Star 
The Old Star
She was looking for new office space...but it found her&#8230;what's hidden in this spooky place?

When Cathy Faraday goes out from her office to buy morning tea, a set of circumstances send her on a different route from the one she would normally take. Waiting on a street unknown to her is a house. Old and left to fade away the house looks shabby against its neighbors. The whole row of houses are now offices and Cathy sees a 'for let sign' outside the place. Something draws her to the house. Someone watches from the third floor window.
Cathy applies to rent the building to expand her dating agency business. As she begins to make it ready, the house reveals its secrets. 
Erotic romance, with a twist of paranormal, set in contemporary England this story will haunt you.
Graphic sex/love scenes. 18+ only.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Frances and Ellie, tweeted you both.


----------



## AubreyWatt

Hey, I've had the good luck to have my novel included in a New Adult Romance boxed set with four other amazing authors: Julia Kent, Emme Rollins, Anna Antonia, and Helena Newbury. It's only 99 cents for five full novels, so if you know of anyone who would like that kind of deal, pass it along! Thanks in advance for any help! Here's the tweet, cover, and blurb:

Five bestselling New Adult Romance novels for only 99 cents! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EJMV572



Bad-boy CEOs. Naked lead singers. Soulful intellectuals. Dancers. Rock stars. Summer is hot, and so are these men.... The New Adult Romance Boxed Set has FIVE COMPLETE NOVELS for just $.99 -- a special sale price (regular price $9.99).

All novels from top 100 New Adult Amazon authors, this collection includes USA Today Bestseller Julia Kent, Top 100 Amazon Bestseller Emme Rollins, top 10 UK Amazon bestseller Helena Newbury, and more...

Dear Rockstar by Emme Rollins -- She's obsessed with a rock star. He's crazy enough to want to be one. Sometimes the best things in life are crazy. Amazon Top 100 Bestseller.

Random Acts of Crazy by Julia Kent -- Darla isn't the type to pick up hitchhikers -- especially naked ones. But when she makes an exception for handsome Trevor, she finds herself caught between two delicious men in this fun-filled, steamy USA Today bestseller.

Mad for You by Anna Antonia - Loving Gabriel Gordon was like trying to love the sun...Emma Adams was destined to burn. Given their tumultuous natures and personal demons, there was only one way a relationship between them could survive: in madness.

Me, Cinderella? by Aubrey Rose -- One kind deed can change your life forever.... Brynn Tomlin could never afford to follow her heart, but when she buys a cup of coffee for a stranger sitting in the cold, she sets into motion a course of events that can only lead to one kind of fairy-tale ending.

Dance For Me by Helena Newbury -- When troubled ballet student Natasha agrees to be the muse of millionaire designer Darrell Carner, she doesn't expect to fall for him...or to discover that his past is just as dark as hers. Can two broken souls heal each other...or will their secrets tear them apart?

FIVE New Adult novels filled with men with a passion for the women they can't live without.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Aubrey. Sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## AubreyWatt

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Aubrey. Sounds like a bargain to me.


Thanks so much!

Ellie, just tweeted your book. Sounds like fun, and already two five star reviews!


----------



## BDHawkey

Do you like historical romances? Want to try a new author's work? I'm pleased to announce there is another FREE DOWNLOAD for 48 hours from 31st AUGUST to 1st SEPTEMBER of OLD SINS, LONG SHADOWS by B.D.Hawkey. Free to Kindle Owners who are members of Amazon Lending Library).

OLD SINS, LONG SHADOWS is also available to buy on Amazon.com and Amazon.uk etc 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Old-Sins-Long-Shadows-Hawkey/dp/1482593424/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1376407952&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=old+sins+long+shadows+bdhawkey

Old Sins Long Shadows is a romance set in Cornwall on the edge of the wild and beautiful Bodmin Moor in the year 1869.

At the age of nine Janey's two younger sisters die from scarlet fever. Her grief stricken mother blames her for their death and her continual bitterness results in the end of her marriage. Financial difficulties and a desire to win back her mother's love, forces Janey to enter service and she quickly rises through the ranks to lady's maid.

Janey Carhart is pretty, innocent and educated. She is much younger than the norm to successfully secure the position of a lady's maid. This results in the remaining staff resenting her.

Miss Petherbridge - the housekeeper, who takes an instant dislike to her and wants her gone.

Danielle Kellow - the attractive, solitary stranger with a bad reputation. Shunned by the villagers, it is believed he has killed a man.

James Brockenshaw - charming and handsome, he is the heir to the wealthy Bosvenna Estate.

Lady Brockenshaw - who is blind - yet sees everything.

*Old sins cast long shadows and it's not only her father's infidelity or her mother's wrath which affects Janey's life. There are others whose sins risk destroying her, the people she cares about and her capacity to love again.*

During the last promotion, which lasted just 24 hours, over 400 people chose to download it. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 26th and 27th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*14 5-Stars out of 15 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, BD. Pretty cover. Welcome to the board and good luck.

Sent your freebie into the twitterverse, Ed.


----------



## Cpersons101

Hi, I am new here and please forgive me for not having the ins and outs of the signature line. I will be working on that, but I just wanted to toss my information out there.

I have a series out there called Love Conquers All; I am in the process of completing the final installment. It's all about finding love in unexpected places and learning to follow ones heart.

+





Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Cheryl. Welcome to KB and the Romance thread.

Here's a link to an easy signature maker. When you're done, just copy and paste it into your forum profile.

http://www.kboards.com/authorsig/

I tweeted the first book in your post.


----------



## Cpersons101

I just wanted to say thank you for the quick signature site and the tweet!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cpersons101 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for the quick signature site and the tweet!!


You're very welcome. Hope you enjoy Kboards. There is a lot of good info in the Writer's Cafe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hmm, just realized I never announced the release of the September novella in _The Twelve Months of Romance_ series.



Summer Malone nearly died when she was twelve-years old and since then, she's felt driven to prove herself. No way is she going to waste the second chance she was given as a child. She works hard and she plays hard. Hiking, kayaking, riding her dirt bike, pushing herself to her physical limits and beyond. When she runs her dirt bike into a tree, it's Buck Harper to the rescue.

Buck has never forgotten the little girl he'd carried down the mountain to the rescue chopper some twenty years before. When a crazy woman comes charging up the trail on her dirt bike and skids into a tree right in front of him, he goes into rescue mode once again. Only this time, it's not a sweet, young girl, but a bossy, arrogant woman who definitely does not want his help.

If anyone cares to hit the twitter button on the product page, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Margaret.  Nice cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Tweeted for you Margaret. Nice cover!


Thanks for both.


----------



## Chicki

Today is *Release Day* for *A WOMAN'S WORTH*, the first book in my Stafford brothers series! $2.99










Kindle- http://amzn.to/12PktK4

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Chicki, much luck. Tweeted.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congrats, Chicki, much luck. Tweeted.


Thank, Margaret! I appreciate your tweet.


----------



## athena nicols

Hi everyone! My name's Athena, and I'm new here! I'm pretty excited about my first romance novel. I uploaded it a few months ago and I'd like to share it with you.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Clarissa and Athena. Tweeted you both.


----------



## 71089

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Clarissa and Athena. Tweeted you both.


Tweeted yours too


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Clarissa


----------



## AmberDa1

The 3rd novel in my medieval romance series is now available on Amazon
Hope I linked this correctly:
http://www.amazon.com/Beast-Renald-Northern-Knights-ebook/dp/B00EDYFH34/ref=zg_bs_6361466011_2

Congrats to everyone on their new releases!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AmberDa1 said:


> The 3rd novel in my medieval romance series is now available on Amazon
> Hope I linked this correctly:
> http://www.amazon.com/Beast-Renald-Northern-Knights-ebook/dp/B00EDYFH34/ref=zg_bs_6361466011_2
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new releases!


Hi, Amber. I'll tweet for you when I get back to my laptop.

I think you'll find the linkmaker at the top of the page helpful. Search for your book, click make a link, select, c/p into your post.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - A daily deal at Sweet Free Books today.*

It's reduced to .99 cents.



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> *Deadly Fun - A daily deal at Sweet Free Books today.*
> 
> It's reduced to .99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Pam


Tweeted and picked it up. Now if I only had time to read <sigh>


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My Regency romance, 'Kitty' is now free via Smashwords for a limited period - get hold of it while you can!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/338206


----------



## nico

Elizabeth released her new novel, _A HEARTLESS DESIGN_, part one of the Secrets of the Zodiac. We're really excited about this one-after starting with several novellas, it's her first full-length Regency novel and series!

Available for $3.99 on Amazon, Nook, and Kobo. 
http://skysparkbooks.com/aheartlessdesign










_An enigmatic woman, a determined spy, and a design that could shake the foundations of Europe&#8230;_

"Heartless" Cordelia Bering refuses every marriage offer she receives. Yet men still try to win her, drawn by her sharp wit and intoxicating green eyes. But Cordelia knows a marriage could reveal her deepest secret and truly endanger her life. Besides, she hasn't met a man worth considering, until...

Sebastien Thorne, a spy in the service of Crown. One of the elite agents in the group known as the Zodiac, he comes to London determined to solve a mystery with roots on the Continent. He won't let anything distract him. But is Cordelia a distraction, or the key to the mystery? As he learns more about the "heartless" woman, he becomes embroiled in secrets, plots, and a design that could change the future&#8230;and Cordelia is at the center of it all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you Nico and Catherine. Good luck.


----------



## Cpersons101

Hey everyone, check out my new book Road to Love.

When two people have gone their whole lives despising each other, how could they possibly hook up? That's what happens between the story of Abigail and Travis. He's the older friend of her brother and she's the one that he loved to tease. Yet, when their paths cross 5 years later will they still have the love/hate relationship; or, will it be all passion that catches them both off guard? One thing is for sure you don't want to miss finding out.

This book is 2.99 normally, but TODAY 9/12/13 only it is FREE. Check it out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cpersons101 said:


> Hey everyone, check out my new book Road to Love.
> 
> When two people have gone their whole lives despising each other, how could they possibly hook up? That's what happens between the story of Abigail and Travis. He's the older friend of her brother and she's the one that he loved to tease. Yet, when their paths cross 5 years later will they still have the love/hate relationship; or, will it be all passion that catches them both off guard? One thing is for sure you don't want to miss finding out.
> 
> This book is 2.99 normally, but TODAY 9/12/13 only it is FREE. Check it out!


Tweeted your freebie. May you have many downloads.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted Road to Love - good luck.

*The Necromancer is free* - Sept 13, 14



A paranormal for adults. Hope you all will enjoy. This one's my personal favorite of all my books.​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha tweeted!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted for you, Clarissa. It's cute the way you change the color of the shoes.


----------



## 71089

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted for you, Clarissa. It's cute the way you change the color of the shoes.


Thanks!  Yeah, I have to make each cover different and this is the easiest way


----------



## Marti talbott

The Billionaire's Will
A clean contemporary romance wrapped in a mystery.

The Harlan Detective Agency was the best there was when it came to finding missing people. They were also the most expensive, so it was no coincidence that they were hired to find the heir to a fortune totaling over 1.6 billion dollars.

Nicholas Gladstone left everything to a granddaughter he didn't know he had until a week before he died, but which one was it - the maid secretly working in the parent's home, an office worker, or the young woman tragically killed in a car accident?

Available:
US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F5N00OI
UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00F5N00OI
CA https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00F5N00OI


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Martitalbott said:


> The Billionaire's Will
> A clean contemporary romance wrapped in a mystery.
> 
> The Harlan Detective Agency was the best there was when it came to finding missing people. They were also the most expensive, so it was no coincidence that they were hired to find the heir to a fortune totaling over 1.6 billion dollars.
> 
> Nicholas Gladstone left everything to a granddaughter he didn't know he had until a week before he died, but which one was it - the maid secretly working in the parent's home, an office worker, or the young woman tragically killed in a car accident?
> 
> Available:
> US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F5N00OI
> UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00F5N00OI
> CA https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00F5N00OI


Tweeted you, Martita. Looks interesting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted your giveaway, JL. Good luck with it!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Chicki

Did you get your weekend read yet? Don't forget to pick up *A WOMAN'S WORTH*!










Kindle- http://amzn.to/12PktK4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Clarissa and Chicki, I tweeted you both.

Clarissa, I noticed you didn't have a link for Apple. No 3D covers allowed. I had to take down my 3D cover for the other outlets (not Amazon) and put up a 2D cover which they still have not approved.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Clarissa and Chicki, I tweeted you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Margaret! I really appreciate it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 71089

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Clarissa and Chicki, I tweeted you both.
> 
> Clarissa, I noticed you didn't have a link for Apple. No 3D covers allowed. I had to take down my 3D cover for the other outlets (not Amazon) and put up a 2D cover which they still have not approved.


Well I don't have any books at Apple yet, to be honest. I've uploaded mine via Draft2Digital, but for one of my other books it's already taken 8 weeks and there's still no sign of them ... so I pretty much just gave up  Thanks for the heads-up though. I do have a regular cover as well, because I'm also making a paperback.
And thanks for the tweet  much appreciated!


----------



## menette

HEMINGWAY HOUSE (Romantic comedy) ) Only $1.99 
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified PurchaseIf I could give this book more than 5 stars, I would in a heartbeat. Hilarious and even touching at times. Creative, imaginative . . . a true gem.
http://amzn.com/B00ASGXY22


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Blair and Minette, I tweeted you both. Good luck!


----------



## nico

In celebration of autumn and to get you ready for the holidays, A WINTER'S KNIGHT now *free(!)* on iTunes and Kobo (and hopefully Amazon soon with price match). Read it and leave us a nice note, please. 

http://skysparkbooks.com/awintersknight


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Nico.


----------



## EllieP

Jake Snow, a sweetie, sexy, strong...looking for love and the person responsible for the theft he's investigating.
A snippet:

He put his hand gently on her arm. "Let me see where you're hurt."
She pulled her T-shirt down to show him the top of her arm. There was a big bruise starting where her shoulder met the top of her arm and it continued down her arm a little way.
Jake frowned. "I'm sorry. I did that didn't I? I knew you were slender, but I thought I was dealing with a young guy, maybe casing the place for a robbery. Have you got any witch hazel, that's good for bruises?"
She shook her head, and pulled up her T-shirt.
"Maybe a pack of frozen peas?" Jake really wanted to help, and at the same time, he was trying to squash down an urgent need to hold her close and kiss that bruise away. It worried him, but he found her very attractive.
Pixie shook her head again, and to Jake's alarm, a huge tear slid down her cheek and dripped off her chin. Jake caught it in the palm of his hand.
"Don't cry. I'll talk with my boss and maybe there will be some way we can help you."
*****
Hot new release to kindle http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FAYMIME
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jake-Snow-ebook/dp/B00FAYMIME


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tweeted you, Ellie. The guy on your cover looks a lot like Dmitry Chaplin from sytycd and dwts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Come on, all you romance authors. Give me something to tweet. Gotta keep my followers happy.


----------



## nico

A WINTER'S KNIGHT by Elizabeth Cole is free on Amazon/iTunes/Kobo today! If you haven't tried any of her stuff yet, now is the perfect time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nico said:


> A WINTER'S KNIGHT by Elizabeth Cole is free on Amazon/iTunes/Kobo today! If you haven't tried any of her stuff yet, now is the perfect time.


Link, please.


----------



## nico

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Link, please.


Here you go!

A WINTER'S KNIGHT by Elizabeth Cole, now FREE for a limited time! Enjoy this sweet Regency novella.
http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Knight-Regency-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AA46Y06/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nico said:


> Here you go!
> 
> A WINTER'S KNIGHT by Elizabeth Cole, now FREE for a limited time! Enjoy this sweet Regency novella.
> http://www.amazon.com/Winters-Knight-Regency-Romance-ebook/dp/B00AA46Y06/


Done!

Anybody else?


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk romance novel, _Shadows of Asphodel_, came out a week ago. It's on sale for $2.99 until tomorrow afternoon!








*The blurb:*

_1913. The death of the Belle Époque and the brink of the Great War._

Outlawed in America, armed with only an antique sword, Ardis just wants to do her job. As a mercenary, she works to keep the peace in Transylvania. Truthfully, this kind of peacekeeping involves beheading rebels who oppose the empire of Austria-Hungary. It shouldn't be too hard-gunpowder has been useless ever since the archmages of Vienna cursed the entire continent of Europe with the Hex.

But Ardis never expected to find an unarmed gentleman bleeding out on the battlefield: Wendel, who manages to be a charming bastard even on the verge of death. And she certainly never expected him to revive the dead to fight for him. Wendel is a necromancer. He can't die unless Ardis wants him to return as a monster-or so she has heard. Afraid to find out, she saves his life.

When Wendel swears fealty to Ardis, they forge an uneasy alliance underscored with sexual tension. Together, they confront rebels, assassins, and a conspiracy involving the military secret of Austria-Hungary: robotically-enhanced soldiers built by the inventor of the diesel engine, Rudolf Diesel himself. But as Ardis starts to fall for Wendel, she realizes the scars from his past run more deeply than she ever imagined. Only Ardis can stop the necromancer before his thirst for revenge destroys him and everyone else around him.

Karen


----------



## DaphneduBois

Hi guys!

This is just to announce that I have a new Regency/Historical romance, The Scoundrel's Secret Siren now and a Bargain Regency Romance, The Rogue's Reluctant Rose on sale at $0.99!
Author pages: @msdaphnedubois










The Scoundrel's Secret Siren
When bored Miss Lorelei Lindon sneaks out in the middle of the night in search of ghosts, she finds rather more than she bargained for in the enigmatic Lord Winbourne. And when he does a dastardly thing and steals her treasured necklace as a memento of their midnight encounter, she must find a way to retrieve it without causing a scandal.

Lord Winbourne is certainly a mystery and he seems determined to make her whole world unravel. How can one man burn with such passion one moment, and assume such a frosty façade the next? Will Lorelei be able to retrieve her trinket without losing her heart and her virtue to the irresistible rake? Is she a complete wanton or is the passion between them so wrong that it must be right? And will he acknowledge the true depth of his own passion before it is too late?

Throw in a few well-meaning relatives, a niece stubbornly caught up in her own romantic dilemmas and duel to the death, and Lorelei's life will surely never be boring again&#8230;

( ASIN: B00FCWPM9U )

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/The-Scoundrels-Secret-Siren-ebook/dp/B00FCWPM9U/ref=la_B00CS7C420_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380084584&sr=1-2
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scoundrels-Secret-Siren-ebook/dp/B00FCWPM9U/ref=la_B00CS7C420_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380084969&sr=1-2

Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18526025-the-scoundrel-s-secret-siren

*
The Rogue's Reluctant Rose*










Miss Araminta Barrington, clever, pretty and unexpectedly poor, bravely decides to sacrifice her own happiness in a marriage of convenience, in order to save her family from certain ruin. She sets out to win a proposal from the wealthy Sir Timothy Stanton while struggling with her guilt over using a good man so poorly.

Just when success is in sight, she catches the eye of Jasper Devereaux, the scandalous Marquis of Chestleton, whose own growing fascination with the enigmatic young woman compels him to pursue her at all costs. If he can only win her into his bed, his absurd fascination will surely evaporate!

Araminta knows that to be seen in Chestleton's company could ruin her chances of securing a marriage that will save everything she holds dear. She knows that Chestleton is not the sort of man to take a wife, and with poverty looming, she knows that love is a luxury she cannot afford. When a riding accident forces her to be his unwilling guest at a secluded country house, will her undeniable attraction override her sense of duty? Will a night of passion really be enough for the dastardly lord? And does the strange bitterness she glimpses in his eyes have anything to do with the secrets he is determined to keep close?

UK:http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Rogues-Reluctant-Rose-ebook/dp/B00BWV8AHQ/ref=la_B00CS7C420_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380087401&sr=1-1
US:http://www.amazon.com/The-Rogues-Reluctant-Rose-ebook/dp/B00BWV8AHQ/ref=la_B00CS7C420_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1380087472&sr=1-1
Goodreads:https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17696429-the-rogue-s-reluctant-rose

Thanks!


----------



## Chicki

Author Christina Ow is featuring *A WOMAN'S WORTH*, my new release, on her blog today! Stop by and read an excerpt:

http://christinaow.wordpress.com/2013/09/25/welcome-featured-romance-author-chicki-brown/

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Cpersons101

Check out my series Love Conquers All.  I just released the final book today and would love to hear people's opinions.  This series is all about finding true love and holding onto it.  Life isn't easy, but with love anything is possible.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 26th and 27th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted your freebie, Ed. Good luck.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 28th and 29th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 16 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's October's installment of the _Twelve Months of Romance series_. *.99 through 9/30*.



Rowena comes from a long line of witches reaching back some two hundred years. So, she wants to know, why is it that her lotions separate, her potions harden and she can't even cast a simple little love spell? Enter Allan, a raven that Rowena is sure is destined to be her familiar. But when the raven turns into an all too human man, Rowena knows she has failed once again.

Man or familiar, Allan soon realizes it is up to him to rescue Rowena from the two hundred year old legend that keeps her spellbound.


----------



## Chicki

Marc met Gianne on Friday night. He asked her to lunch on Saturday. By Sunday she knew he was The One. If you start reading *A WOMAN'S WORTH* today, by Sunday you'll know why too.

$2.99 on Kindle- http://amzn.to/12PktK4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Marc met Gianne on Friday night. He asked her to lunch on Saturday. By Sunday she knew he was The One. If you start reading *A WOMAN'S WORTH* today, by Sunday you'll know why too.
> 
> $2.99 on Kindle- http://amzn.to/12PktK4


Tweeted you, Chicki. Wish I could have fit your whole tagline. It's great.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Chicki. Wish I could have fit your whole tagline. It's great.


Thanks, Margaret!  I shrunk it down to: "Marc met Gianne on Fri. By Sun. she knew he was The One. If U start reading A WOMAN'S WORTH, by Sun. U'll know why 2. amzn.to/12PktK4"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Thanks, Margaret!  I shrunk it down to: "Marc met Gianne on Fri. By Sun. she knew he was The One. If U start reading A WOMAN'S WORTH, by Sun. U'll know why 2. amzn.to/12PktK4"


Great! I scheduled it to go out tomorrow.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ClarissaWild said:


> *New! The Billionaire's Bet #2: A Hot Call*
> 
> More sizzling action with a dominant billionaire!
> 
> After a steamy night with hot billionaire Dominic Fury, author Julie Valentine wants more from him. The sexy experience has left a mark on her she cannot ignore. She can finally write some heavy romance again and agrees to a contract with Dominic.
> 
> What she doesn't know, is that Dominic has some dark secrets of his own and he's not eager to spill. Soon she discovers his dominant side might be more than just a playful show and she has to decide whether she wants to stay with him or not. Both of them have a past that controls their growing relationship, forcing them to choose. Is their will to be loved stronger than their will to survive?
> 
> *Don't miss other books in The Billionaire's Bet Series! #1 A Seductive Deal - available now!*
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon: http://smarturl.it/ahotcall
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-billionaires-bet-2-clarissa-wild/1117035610?ean=2940148575405
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-billionaire-s-bet-2
> All Romance: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-thebillionaire039sbet2ahotcall-1311603-362.html


Tweeted you, Clarissa. And thanks for the shout out for _Raven's Witch_.


----------



## 71089

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Clarissa. And thanks for the shout out for _Raven's Witch_.


Thanks too! I love this entire forum


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 7th and 8th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Announcing my indie Tudor romance.

Giles Beaufort, from the House of Lancaster is commanded by Henry VII to marry a woman from the House of York.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed, I tweeted your freebie.

Christine, I tweeted you too.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ed, I tweeted your freebie.
> 
> Christine, I tweeted you too.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## StephanieQueen

More sizzling action with a dominant billionaire!



Love this cover! I bet this book sells like hot cakes!

[/quote]


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like fun and quirky romances, consider reading SWEET DREAMS.

Brenda Nevins is a successful romance author with a movie deal, a reality TV show, and a forthcoming bakery. Complications arise whenever any communication she sends or receives turns into fragments of a science fiction story. Will she find whoever is responsible for hijacking her career, finances, and even her fiancé?

This novella is 30,000 words/95 pages. Only 0.99!

*http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Dreams-ebook/dp/B00F8PR5R8/*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Lisa and I adore that sweet cover. Also bought it.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*$0.99 (£0.77) SALE this week
A LEGACY OF REVENGE, book two in the Legacy series
4.6 star contemporary romantic suspense sequel to bestselling LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS
*

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"

Art gallery owner Alexandra Cameron and sinfully handsome Argentine billionaire Diego Navarro are deeply and passionately in love, but a ruthless Scotsman, intent on revenge, threatens their bliss. He blames them for the death of his son, the man who murdered Alex's husband two years earlier. Diego never expected to win Alex's heart and is fiercely protective of the woman he loves. As the deadly game of revenge enters its final round, no one knows whether Diego or Alex will be the next player.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm so excited about my new book covers, especially for my boxed sets...



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Harriet

Tweeted you, too, Miriam. That is a fantastic cover. I loved my boxed set cover, too, but Apple wouldn't take a 3D image and I had to flatten it. <sigh>


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, too, Miriam. That is a fantastic cover. I loved my boxed set cover, too, but Apple wouldn't take a 3D image and I had to flatten it. <sigh>


Thanks so much, Margaret. I didn't realize that about Apple, but fortunately I had 2D covers made up also of the boxed sets because Smashwords doesn't accept 3D covers either. Here's another one of my new boxed set covers for my Dangerous Masquerade Collection:



Cheers!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another great one, Miriam. I tried to tweet it, but for some reason, it wouldn't go through. I'll try again later.


----------



## DaphneduBois

Hey All!  *My book will be FREE 11-13 October 2013!*









TITLE: The Scoundrel's Secret Siren

GENRE: Regency/Historical Romance
BLURB:
He could deny the truth no longer: the most valuable thing he'd ever won in a game of chance was the heart of Miss Lorelei Lindon. Was love not the greatest gamble of all?
When bored Miss Lorelei Lindon sneaks out in the middle of the night in search of ghosts, she finds rather more than she bargained for in the enigmatic Lord Winbourne. And when he does a dastardly thing and steals her treasured necklace as a memento of their midnight encounter, she must find a way to retrieve it without causing a scandal.
Lord Winbourne is certainly a mystery and he seems determined to make her whole world unravel. How can one man burn with such passion one moment, and assume such a frosty façade the next? Will Lorelei be able to retrieve her trinket without losing her heart and her virtue to the irresistible rake? Is she a complete wanton or is the passion between them so wrong that it must be right? And will he acknowledge the true depth of his own passion before it is too late?
Throw in a few well-meaning relatives, a niece stubbornly caught up in her own romantic dilemmas and duel to the death, and Lorelei's life will surely never be boring again&#8230;

AMAZON LINK: 
US: amzn.to/17UMYIG

UK: amzn.to/16QIKUL

CAN: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00FCWPM9U


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daphne, your links don't work except for CA. I went to Amazon and tweeted you from there.

At the top of every page, you'll see a tab for authors and under that a linkmaker. Put your book in the search box and when it comes up, click make a link. Then select either the text or image link, copy and paste into your post. 

I was going to post it for you, but the linkmaker isn't working right now.

Also, under the authors tab, you'll find an authors signature tool which is very useful and user friendly.

Good luck.


----------



## Chicki

Today, *Go Indie* is having an event featuring yours truly as the *Author of the Month*! Stop by and find out more about me. You just might win a copy of my latest book!

https://www.facebook.com/events/734389886587975/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Chicki, Busy as always! I tweeted you.

You, too, TK. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Coming soon to audio.



Originally published in the anthology, A Walk in the Woods, with six other stories.

Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.

If anyone would like to tweet.

How can a simple bus ride change so many lives? @margaretannlake http://amzn.to/sl-az #romance #contemporaryromance #kindle


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My novel,The Beacon Singer, is currently free from Smashwords and its retailers. Described as a quirky romance, it's something of a mini-saga, set in the English Lake District. If you read and enjoy the book, I would appreciate reviews, recommendations and ratings on Smashwords, Amazon and elsewhere:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/111240


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Catherine, good luck.


----------



## brittanyjojamesauthor

Hey everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself if that's okay.  My name is Brittany Jo James and I've been writing for about five years but after being rejected by no-telling-how-many literary agents, I finally decided to self publish about six weeks ago!   So, now, here I am, delving into this brand new giant world that I didn't really know existed even two months ago... However, I'm loving it! I have two historical romances published currently, one more historical romance written and just ready to publish, a contemporary Christian romance, and then two more in the works (one contemporary, that I do believe is going to amaaaaazing... and then one that's a sequel to a currently published historical romance). My current two novels (available on Amazon, Kindle, Nook, B&N, Kobo, iBooks, Createspace...) are titled My Knightly Dreams and At Least I'm Pretty. Actually they're on sale right now for $0.99 if anyone wants to check them out. Thanks and nice to "sort of" meet you all. --Brittany Jo James


----------



## 28612

Wanted to let you know about a limited-time Super Sale 

*THROUGH THURSDAY, OCT. 17 ONLY!

99 CENTS*

​
"_Fast-paced, vivid and true-to-life ...A gold-medal winner_." - Christine Brennan, USA Today

*Medals can be won, careers can be made, hearts can be lost ...
*
From the pomp of Opening Ceremonies to the good-byes of Closing Ceremonies, join three women whose lives are about to change during the Winter Olympics. Tessa Rutledge, once an Olympic champion figure skater, returns as a coach, encountering her first love - and heartbreak - and testing her ability to forgive. Skier Kyle Armstrong has made a mistake that could cost her Olympic gold and any hope of reconciling with the man she loves. Biathlete Rikki Lodge is just happy to be at the Games, until she meets a hockey player who demands she puts everything on the line. ... *Let The Games begin*!

"_Your ticket behind the cameras and inside the hearts of the Winter Olympics_." -Carla Neggers, New York Times bestselling author

"_(Will) have you cheering, sighing, and all choked up_" -Romance Designs

"_Portrays the emotional roller coaster an athlete rides_" -Michael Weiss, 3-time U.S. Men's Champion figure-skater

"_A story you won't be able to put down, and one you'll not soon forget_." -RomanceJunkies.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

brittanyjojamesauthor said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself if that's okay.  My name is Brittany Jo James and I've been writing for about five years but after being rejected by no-telling-how-many literary agents, I finally decided to self publish about six weeks ago!  So, now, here I am, delving into this brand new giant world that I didn't really know existed even two months ago... However, I'm loving it! I have two historical romances published currently, one more historical romance written and just ready to publish, a contemporary Christian romance, and then two more in the works (one contemporary, that I do believe is going to amaaaaazing... and then one that's a sequel to a currently published historical romance). My current two novels (available on Amazon, Kindle, Nook, B&N, Kobo, iBooks, Createspace...) are titled My Knightly Dreams and At Least I'm Pretty. Actually they're on sale right now for $0.99 if anyone wants to check them out. Thanks and nice to "sort of" meet you all. --Brittany Jo James


Welcome, Brittany. At the top of the page, you'll see "authors" with a drop down to a linkmaker. You can use it to put a link to your books in your posts here and in the Book Bazaar.

You'll also find an author signature tool where you can easily set up a signature similar to mine.

If you post the link to one of your books here, I will tweet it for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Patricia. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## 28612

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Patricia. Good luck with your sale.


Thank you so much, Gertie! Really appreciate it.

Hoping to spur more reviews. The Games has terrific reviews (knocking wood, burning feathers, thanking stars ;-) ) but could use some more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Thank you so much, Gertie! Really appreciate it.
> 
> Hoping to spur more reviews. The Games has terrific reviews (knocking wood, burning feathers, thanking stars ;-) ) but could use some more.


Just one clicked it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Serena Grey said:


> Currently free...
> 
> 
> Awakening (A Dangerous Man #1) by Serena Grey.


I tweeted you, Serena.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Maximus is now available in paperback for the first time. Yay!!!!

http://amzn.com/162830121X


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Christine. The Kindle Edition and the paperback aren't linked yet. Let us know when they are and I'll tweet you.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Eulogy's Secret - greed, prejudice and a stolen identity- just 99 cents!

"full of passion yet one of the sweetest love stories I've ever read
"Quality romance writing&#8230;love, greed, insecurity, tension this book has it all." 
http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1374526015&sr=1-1&keywords=Eulogy%27s+secret


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Elliot said:


> Eulogy's Secret - greed, prejudice and a stolen identity- just 99 cents!
> 
> "full of passion yet one of the sweetest love stories I've ever read
> "Quality romance writing&#8230;love, greed, insecurity, tension this book has it all."
> http://www.amazon.com/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1374526015&sr=1-1&keywords=Eulogy%27s+secret


Tweeted you, Grace.


----------



## EllieP

My new release from Evernight Publishing has just been pubbed to kindle , 'Night of the Horse' is a Romance on the Go story.
A love story. Erotic paranormal romance. Shifters and a menage love scene. Set in contemporary England and inspired by the countryside there.
A lonely young woman signs up for dance lessons. Two gorgeous guys find her as fascinating as she finds them. On the country road where she lives, she hears horses in the night, and opens her bedroom window to watch them gallop. They're beautiful, a silver white horse and tall black horse...they turn to stare at her. Had they heard and understood when she sighed over them? http://www.amazon.com/Night-Horse-Romance-Elodie-Parkes-ebook/dp/B00FYIYH9S


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ellie.


----------



## MarilynVix

I've just released a new paranormal romance novelette. I'm working on the second novelette, scheduling time with my editor, making plans to keep writing. This is all a new jump. Well, it feels like a mighty jump off a cliff. But at the same time, it feels wonderful. I would love to know what romance readers think.

Here it is:

Never Marry A Warlock
(A Beware of Warlocks Novelette #1)
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Warlock-Beware-Warlocks-Novelette-ebook/dp/B00FNI0C98

Description:

Catherine walks in on her husband in bed with her best friend. What is a woman to do? It helps that she is a witch. Unfortunately, so is her husband. Before you can say spell battle, Catherine high tails it up the coast of California to clear her head. Lucky for her, she finds an Aussie hitchhiker. She will eventually have to face her husband in the awaiting spell battle. Can she have a little fun with her new fond boy toy, or will he get scorched in the foreplay?

I guess, the biggest question I have is price. I've got it at $1.99. I'm playing around with price point and I'm wondering what readers are willing to pay for a novelette. What is the word out there? Still all new at this, and would love the input. Working on a Time Travel Romance too.

-Marilyn


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Marilyn. Good luck.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Take an amazing trip to medieval Russia without leaving home! Oh yes, and did I say you'll find Vikings, too?



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sent out your tweet, Miriam.


----------



## RichT

Hi, there. The first thing I noticed about this thread is that we men seem to be in a small minority. Therefore, I hope you don't mind me tiptoeing in to let you know about my first novel, "Weaving Tangled Webs". It's a romance, set in the 1980s and 90s, and it's unusual as it has a male protagonist and most of the content is seen from a male standpoint. Some of you may be asking if it's possible for a mere man to write romance - to write about that special chemistry between a man and a woman and the whole wonderful rollercoaster of feelings when two people are in love. I've had them and I hope that many of you have, too, although they can be so painful at times. Any reviews would be most welcome.

Here's the link: Weaving Tangled Webs



Thanks for letting me in. I'll tiptoe back out, now.

Richard

 [br]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tweeted you, Rich. No tiptoeing necessary. Quite a few romances are written by men. I've written a few from the male pov myself.

Drop by anytime.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sent out your tweet, Miriam.


Oops.  Tweeted, Margaret, thanks.

If anyone would like to copy/paste my tweet, here it is:

Take a lusty trip to medieval Rus in The Pagan's Prize by @MiriamMinger ...and find Vikings too! http://amzn.com/B004BA5GS6 #kindle #romance

Thanks so much.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

A Rose for Lancaster is my indie novella. 
The other two are small press published.


----------



## CJArcher

Hello all! I have a new release out today, and it's being discounted for 1 week only to celebrate.



_Cole's heart is dark.

He's a mystery, even to those closest to him in the Assassins Guild. All anyone really knows for sure is that he's ruthless, grim, and cares little for his own life. So when he loses his memory during an attack and thinks himself a naive eighteen year-old again, no one can really believe the transformation. But as his memory returns, so do the nightmares and the dark reality of who he has become.

Lucy's world is bright.

When gentle-natured Lucy falls in love with the damaged stranger, she thinks him a smiling, amiable gentleman. But rumors of a murder in the nearby village have her suspecting that her patient may be hiding a terrible secret.

Can opposites really attract?

What will happen when Cole regains his memory and his past catches up to him? _

Tweetable if you feel so inclined: THE REBEL by @cj_archer is now available. $2.99 for a short time: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G32AWZW #historicalromance #ebook #sale


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tweeted you, CJ. Congrats on the new release and good luck.


----------



## Hope Welsh

Not my book...but it's a great read by a YA author who branched to NA as Elle Jordan. I loved INFATUATED. It was in the top 100 overall a few minutes ago...not sure where it is now.

An excellent romantic suspense read, and sexy, too http://www.amazon.com/Infatuated-Elle-Jordan-ebook/dp/B00FUUDRPK/ref=zg_bs_154606011_95


----------



## CJArcher

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tweeted you, CJ. Congrats on the new release and good luck.


Thank you, Margaret. I appreciate it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Scots Highlands romance? Curl up this weekend with A HINT OF RAPTURE!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Miriam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was Thanksgiving that Eleanor met her husband, Thanksgiving when they were married, and Thanksgiving when he died and she ran away. Now it's Thanksgiving again and Eleanor has finally come home to face her grief and the friends she left behind.

But there are new friends awaiting Eleanor, friends that will force her to accept her loss, friends who just might make her want to live again.



$0.99 through 10/31/13

If anyone would care to tweet, click on the Amazon link and then click on the twitter link on the right side of the page. Thanks.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Miriam.


Thanks, Margaret! You're so wonderful about tweeting! Tweeted you, too.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hope's Betrayal - historical romance.
4.3 * - 18 reviews.
A new excerpt posted here: 
http://bit.ly/H3nqNA


----------



## AmberDa1

1st book of my Northern Knights series is priced at $1.99
link:
http://www.amazon.com/Gem-Gravane-Northern-Knights-ebook/dp/B008GF4DNG/ref=sr_1_4_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1382914603&sr=8-4&keywords=amber+dane


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks, Margaret! You're so wonderful about tweeting! Tweeted you, too.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Happy to do it, Miriam.

Grace and Amber, tweeted both of you.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

If you're looking for reads with elements of romance and comedy, but something a bit more quirky or darker than the generic norm,

 my new novella, 'Clifton,' will be free on Kindle for the final time Friday 1st through Tuesday 5th November:

Clifton

 My novel, 'The Beacon Singer', is also currently free to download from Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/111240

The Beacon Singer

If you read and enjoy either book, I'd really appreciate reviews, recommendations and ratings on Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Catherine Chapman said:


> If you're looking for reads with elements of romance and comedy, but something a bit more quirky or darker than the generic norm,
> 
> my new novella, 'Clifton,' will be free on Kindle for the final time Friday 1st through Tuesday 5th November:
> 
> Clifton
> 
> My novel, 'The Beacon Singer', is also currently free to download from Smashwords:
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/111240
> 
> The Beacon Singer
> 
> If you read and enjoy either book, I'd really appreciate reviews, recommendations and ratings on Amazon and elsewhere.


Catherine, if you post your freebie on Friday, I will tweet it for you.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

My indie is on for 99 cents. Romance, historical.

Check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Christine.


----------



## Kristy Tate

CHRISTMAS ON MAIN STREET http://tinyurl.com/nb3vz59
Main Street once was where everyone in small towns and even large cities congregated. This holiday season, you'll find the Spirit of Main Street alive and well in a wonderful collection of eleven holiday romances, the Christmas on Main Street Box Set. The Authors of Main Street have poured their heart into these books, all with holiday themes. With the spirit of Christmas guiding them, they have priced Christmas on Main Street inexpensively as their holiday gift to you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Kristy. Looks good.


----------



## Chicki

Today I'm sharing on *Fabulosity Reads* about what an author should do when preparing for a book release. Check it out!

http://fabulosityreads.blogspot.com/2013/11/chicki-brown-talks-about-what-author.html#.UnOIs3Csg68


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> Today I'm sharing on *Fabulosity Reads* about what an author should do when preparing for a book release. Check it out!
> 
> http://fabulosityreads.blogspot.com/2013/11/chicki-brown-talks-about-what-author.html#.UnOIs3Csg68


Nice post, Chicki. Tweeted you!


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nice post, Chicki. Tweeted you!


I appreciate it, Margaret! Will return the favor today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today ONLY - November 1st at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted your freebie, Ed. Good luck.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wonderful news! My medieval Ireland historical romances Wild Angel and Wild Roses are now available not only on Kindle, but in *print* at Amazon!

Wild Angel by Miriam Minger - http://amzn.com/0983073260
Wild Roses by Miriam Minger - http://amzn.com/0983073279

Miriam Minger


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today Only - November 3rd at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam and Ed, tweeted you both. Congrats on the paperbacks, Miriam. Good luck with your free run, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today ONLY November 4th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 16 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha covered, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gotcha covered, Ed!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Fall in love with the powerful Viking warriors and ruggedly handsome Crusader knights of Miriam Minger's CAPTIVE BRIDES COLLECTION: Twin Passions, Captive Rose, and The Pagan's Prize!



Hugs and Happy Reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sent out into the Twitterverse, Miriam.


----------



## Anne Berkeley

I just released my new book, Feral yesterday. It has a little humor, a lot of sarcasm and the mandatory steamy romance.

Thaleia Llorente doesn't believe in the supernatural, but when she finds herself alone in the woods on Halloween night, she might rethink her entire system of beliefs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scary cover, Anne, but I tweeted you anyway.


----------



## 28612

The Heart of Christmas

*Just 99 cents for a limited time!*

3 original novellas
by USA Today Bestselling Authors
Patricia McLinn
Judith Arnold
Kathryn Shay


*
Just 99 cents for a limited time!*

"I loved all three. I will read them again. At .99 for the collection, one cannot go wrong. They're each worth more than that. Treat yourself to an early Christmas gift and curl up with a cup of hot chocolate and enjoy this collection. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND it. " - 5*

Start your holidays by enjoying The Heart of Christmas
​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bought and tweeted, Patricia.


----------



## Lisa Grace

I did not know this thread existed. I don't wander out of the Writer's Cafe much. Thank you, Dana for starting it.

I have one book that qualifies as a one flame New Adult romance, *The 15th Star*. It has 43 reviews with an average 4 star rating. The ebook also has a new cover featuring Jimmy Thomas. The paperback, which debuted in print yesterday, has the Star Spangled Banner cover you see in my signature line.

It's *on sale for Veteran's Day for $2.99 until the end of the week*.
Book blurb:
*Set during the War of 1812:*

In the fall of 1809 Grace Wisher, a young slave girl, escapes the plantation to live her life in the port city of Baltimore, Maryland. She is indentured to Mary Pickersgill who teaches her the skill of sewing flags and standards. Yet Grace is hiding a terrible secret, one men will murder for even hundreds of years later.

In the present, Keiko Zorben is finishing her master's degree by working as an intern at the Smithsonian Institute. While archiving mislabeled letters, she finds a clue to the whereabouts of the missing star from the Star Spangled Banner. For over two hundred years its location has been a real-life mystery, until now.

Keiko asks the handsome Dr. Julian Lone Wolf, the head of the American Indian Studies Department, to join her on her search for the missing star.

When a docent is murdered and an attempt is made on their lives, Keiko and Julian realize finding the missing star and the secret it holds, is their only key to survival.

"The 15th Star" has been compared by first readers as a mix of "National Treasure" meets "1776".Set during the War of 1812:

In the fall of 1809 Grace Wisher, a young slave girl, escapes the plantation to live her life in the port city of Baltimore, Maryland. She is indentured to Mary Pickersgill who teaches her the skill of sewing flags and standards. Yet Grace is hiding a terrible secret, one men will murder for even hundreds of years later.

In the present, Keiko Zorben is finishing her master's degree by working as an intern at the Smithsonian Institute. While archiving mislabeled letters, she finds a clue to the whereabouts of the missing star from the Star Spangled Banner. For over two hundred years its location has been a real-life mystery, until now.

Keiko asks the handsome Dr. Julian Lone Wolf, the head of the American Indian Studies Department, to join her on her search for the missing star.

When a docent is murdered and an attempt is made on their lives, Keiko and Julian realize finding the missing star and the secret it holds, is their only key to survival.

_The 15th Star_ has been compared by first readers as a mix of _National Treasure_ meets the War of 1812.

New Cover:









I changed the cover to reflect the romance that goes on in the contemporary part of the story, because of the second book coming out in my real-life history mystery line: _True Treasure_.


----------



## Anne Berkeley

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Scary cover, Anne, but I tweeted you anyway.


thanks so much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, Lisa, glad you found us. I'm the official tweeter so it helps if you post a link. I found the book on Amazon and tweeted your sale.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi everyone--

I have been away from kindle boards for too long. It's great to see you have kept the thread going. If you care to know why I've been AWOL, you can read an entry at my blog Supernal Living http://supernalliving.com/2013/04/16/on-my-husbands-passing/

I'm getting back to my writing world now. For the Christmas season, I created a box set of my holiday books, AIN'T LOVE GRAND?, and HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS. Because of the Oklahoma and Angels connection, I called it OKIES AND ANGELS.

Here's the cover! 


Would appreciate any tweets.

*Bring a smile to your heart! Read OKIES AND ANGELS @supernaldana http://amzn.to/1asIki3 #Christmas*

I'll be around now.

Thanks--
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor

Patricia McLinn said:


> The Heart of Christmas
> 
> *Just 99 cents for a limited time!*
> 
> 3 original novellas
> by USA Today Bestselling Authors
> Patricia McLinn
> Judith Arnold
> Kathryn Shay
> 
> *
> Just 99 cents for a limited time!*
> 
> "I loved all three. I will read them again. At .99 for the collection, one cannot go wrong. They're each worth more than that. Treat yourself to an early Christmas gift and curl up with a cup of hot chocolate and enjoy this collection. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND it. " - 5*
> 
> Start your holidays by enjoying The Heart of Christmas
> ​


Great collection! Posted at my Book Luvin' Babes Facebook site https://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi everyone--
> 
> I have been away from kindle boards for too long. It's great to see you have kept the thread going. If you care to know why I've been AWOL, you can read an entry at my blog Supernal Living http://supernalliving.com/2013/04/16/on-my-husbands-passing/


Dana, that is heartbreaking and uplifting all at the same time. Prayers and hugs and all good things to you.



> I'm getting back to my writing world now. For the Christmas season, I created a box set of my holiday books, AIN'T LOVE GRAND?, and HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS. Because of the Oklahoma and Angels connection, I called it OKIES AND ANGELS.
> 
> Here's the cover!
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any tweets.
> 
> *Bring a smile to your heart! Read OKIES AND ANGELS @supernaldana http://amzn.to/1asIki3 #Christmas*
> 
> I'll be around now.
> 
> Thanks--
> Dana


Tweeted and love the cover. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Thanks, Gertie--

I look forward to seeing what's new and sharing on my sites.

Dana


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love sequels? Enjoy WILD ANGEL for *free* and then find out what happens next in WILD ROSES, Book 2 in the O'Byrne Brides Series by Miriam Minger!

\


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Miriam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For the Holidays



It was Thanksgiving that Eleanor met her husband, Thanksgiving when they were married, and Thanksgiving when he died and she ran away. Now it's Thanksgiving again and Eleanor has finally come home to face her grief and the friends she left behind.

But there are new friends awaiting Eleanor, friends that will force her to accept her loss, friends who just might make her want to live again.

Regularly $2.99, Amazon has it discounted to $0.99 but I don't know for how long.


----------



## 28612

Dana, your blog about your husband's passing is heartbreaking and heartsoothing. I know you and your children have the enduring solace of wonderful, wonderful memories.

And thank you so much for this about The Heart of Christmas -- much appreciated:



Dana Taylor said:


> Great collection! Posted at my Book Luvin' Babes Facebook site https://www.facebook.com/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172
> Dana


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Dana, your blog about your husband's passing is heartbreaking and heartsoothing. I know your and your children have the enduring solace of wonderful, wonderful memories.
> 
> And thank you so much for this about The Heart of Christmas -- much appreciated:


Having read Dave and Matty's story, I enjoyed reading about Ed and Donna.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Like Lisa I wasn't even aware that this thread existed, but then I don't visit the Book Bazar all that often.

I'm very sorry about your husband, Dana.

Anyway, I have an addition to the long line of holiday romances, a sweet and short romance called _Christmas Gifts_.



Waiting until closing time on Christmas Eve to get a present for his Mom certainly wasn't one of Tim's better ideas. Especially not since the store only has a self-service wrapping station and Tim is utterly hopeless at gift-wrapping. Lucky for him, the lively and unconventional Shannon is there to lend a hand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Cora. I picked it up and tweeted.

I started a thread for holiday books in The Book Bazaar if you'd like to post there, too.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168238.msg2407342.html#msg2407342


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the link and the tweet, Gertie.  

I'll head over to the other thread, so we can get it going.


----------



## bclaire

Hey everyone, I just saw this thread. Thanks so much! This is the perfect place for me.

I have two new Scottish time travel romances out this week that I hope you will check out.

The first is _Love Beyond Time_. The heroine, Bri Montgomery, is a kindergarten teacher in Texas who travels to Scotland with her archaeologist mother to investigate the murder and destruction of an entire Scottish clan hundreds of years before. An ancient spell cast by an ancestor of the clan transports Bri through time to the period just before the terrible tragedy. Bri is mistaken for the betrothed of the laird of Conall castle and plays a vital part in trying to save him and his family from destruction. She falls hopelessly in love with Eoin and has to make life-changing choices. Will she stay in this time and risk dying with the man she loves, or will she be able to avert the impending disaster?

The second, _Love Beyond Reason_, picks up with Arran Connal, Eoin's younger brother and his lost love, Blaire. Arran is the playboy brother who has spent his life passing from one lass to the next. When he finds the one that holds his heart, fate intervenes and sends her far away. Their journey is one of rejection, forgiveness, passion, and undying love. Will they be able to overcome the many obstacles between them?

Response to these books has been so positive. I hope you will give them a chance.

Thanks for the opportunity to showcase our books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Bethany, welcome to the thread.

I tweeted the first book. Good luck.


----------



## bclaire

Thanks so much, Gertie! I am brand new to this, and these are my first two books, so I appreciate any help I can get. Thanks for all your work on this thread and for Indie Romance authors everywhere.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 25th and 26th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## S.P. van der Lee

Hi everyone!

I've published BEYOND on November 25th 2013 and I just wanted to share this book with you  This is part 1 of the trilogy.

_*THIS BOOK IS ONLY 2.99!!*_

BEYOND - Volume 1 (YA Paranormal Romance)










*BLURB*

Sixteen-year-old Raven desperately wants to fit in, but after using a Ouija Board, her already overwhelming hallucinations take a turn for the worse. A ghostly figure named Sam begins to haunt Raven and seems eager to kill her.
She's saved by a reclusive biker named Damian who goes to the same school and appears to have an interest in her. Raven can't help but feel drawn to him. Determined to uncover Damian's connection to the ghost, Raven sets out to discover his secret and the reason Sam started haunting her. However, there's more at stake than just her reputation. Raven's choice between unveiling Damian's true intentions, and living a normal life will put everyone she cares about at risk. To save them, she'll have to go beyond.

Lives are ruined.
Hearts are shattered.
Death lurks at every corner.

*Some reviews:*

_"I loved the premise of the book & I loved the characters. The ending left me wanting more..." ~ Lisa W.

"Finally this ends my dry spell of unsatisfying fantasy novels! I loved the plot! I can't help but get hooked into it as the story unfolds." ~ Poecilia from Goodreads

"The book is very good. It has really good mystery in it and a cliffhanger in the end that leaves you screaming for the second book." ~ Katie from Goodreads_

_*Order now!*_

Amazon: http://smarturl.it/beyond1
Barnes&Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beyond-sp-van-der-lee/1117498029?ean=2940148936077&itm=1&usri=2940148936077
KOBO: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/beyond-29
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/374843
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id738409555


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed and S.P., tweeted you both. Good luck!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 26th and 27th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Miriam Minger

Looking for a wild Irish ride of a read for Thanksgiving weekend? WILD ANGEL by Miriam Minger is *free*!

And don't miss the breathtaking sequel WILD ROSES!

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanksgiving is just two days away, and to put you in the mood, here's a novella about second chances and remembering what we have to be thankful for.



It was Thanksgiving that Eleanor met her husband, Thanksgiving when they were married, and Thanksgiving when he died and she ran away. Now it's Thanksgiving again and Eleanor has finally come home to face her grief and the friends she left behind.

But there are new friends awaiting Eleanor, friends that will force her to accept her loss, friends who just might make her want to live again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed and Miriam, tweeted you both.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ed and Miriam, tweeted you both.


Thanks, Margaret! You're a gem!

Happy Thanksgiving!

And exciting news from my friend Laura Parker. The first book in her new series, The Masqueraders, is *free* for a limited time! Don't miss the rest of the titles in this new series: Emerald and Sapphire, Mischief, The Gamble, and Beguiled!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tell Laura I tweeted her, Miriam, and invite her to stop by.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tell Laura I tweeted her, Miriam, and invite her to stop by.


Will do, Margaret; Laura Parker is an amazing author!

Don't miss all five books in The Masqueraders Series!

Miriam Minger


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Clarissa. Good luck.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!**
FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 28th and 29th at Amazon
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sent out into the twitterverse, Ed. Happy Thanksgiving and good luck.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Both books in my contemporary romantic suspense Legacy series --LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS and A LEGACY OF REVENGE--are $0.99 each through Nov. 30 (reg. $2.99)
Between them they have more than 100 reviews with an average of 4.5 stars.

This is what Feathered Quill 's review said:
"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"

www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Harriet.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks!


----------



## 71089

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tweeted, Clarissa. Good luck.


Thank you!! 

I tweeted Harriet's books too


----------



## Karen Kincy

My dieselpunk romance is only 99 cents on the first day of my Kindle Countdown Deal! Crossing my fingers and toes for this promo to do well.










http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Asphodel-Karen-Kincy-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/

Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Karen. Good Luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not a countdown deal, but $0.99 for now.



Santana Oliva's favorite holiday is Christmas and this is the first Christmas she's been home in three years. But her joy at being home turns into shock and fear when she faces the near loss of her family.

As the Olivas work together to reclaim their lives, Santana realizes that, if she wants it badly enough, the spirit of Christmas just might bring her the greatest gift she's ever received.


----------



## Miriam Minger

It's cold, snowy, icy. Curl up in your favorite chair with a lusty Viking romance that will make you warm, warm, warm!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Who can resist a lusty Viking? Tweeted you, Miriam.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Who can resist a lusty Viking? Tweeted you, Miriam.


Thanks, Margaret!

More fun news...

My Irish historical romance WILD ROSES (Book Two of the O'Byrne Brides Series by Miriam Minger) is being featured Wednesday 12/11/2013 at The Fussy Librarian, a new website that offers personalized ebook recommendations. You choose from 40 genres and indicate preferences about content and then the computers work their magic. It's pretty cool -- check it out!

www.TheFussyLibrarian.com

Miriam Minger


----------



## LouiseR-I

Hi Everyone,

I'm an Indie author with three sucessful self-published contemporary romance books. I've just been traditionally published for a suspense novel, and I can tell you that being Indie is so much better! The profits, the benefits, the control, less hassle... there is no comparison.
Glad to be part of this community.

Here's my books:

The Italian Inheritance - Cute romance set on the idyllic island of Capri in the Med. *On Promotion this week (9-13 Dec) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009VJ1M44

The New Year Resolution - Short and sweet Romance set on luxury island resort, Medjumbe Island off the coast of Mozambique. Exotic and intelligent. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D7HXMDU/.

Antarctic Affair - Set on board a research vessel bound for the Antarctic. With a taste of adventure! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VYBSRG

Thanks for this opportunity to share.
Best
Louise Rose-Innes
www.LouiseRoseInnes.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Louise. I tweeted The New Year Resolution. Good luck.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My Medieval romance, Danburgh Castle, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/269771

It's an adult romance, quite dark and Gothic. If you like the sound of it, please check it out. Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.

Danburgh Castle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Catherine. Good luck!


----------



## ginasorelle

Hi, everyone! I am so happy to have stumbled on KBoards! This seems like a great community and I'm happy to be a part of it. 

My contemporary romance novel, "All of Me," is now available via Kindle. Readers can download for free from 12/11 (tomorrow) until 12/15.

Here is the blurb to give you a feel for it:

"Twenty-eight year old ER nurse Stella Ciaramitaro is working on healing all wounds, visible and invisible. And it's going pretty well. Sure, she has four pain-in-the-butt sisters, an occasionally suicidal dad, and some serious trust issues. And, yes, all dreams of soul mates, mind-blowing sex, and everlasting love have gone the way of her left breast. But overall, she's hanging in there. Doing just fine, actually.

Or at least she was until _he_ showed up.

Nathan Drazek is a hot mess and he knows it. The laundry list of things contributing to his dysfunction includes, but is not limited to: a childhood full of mental and physical abuse, four tours in Afghanistan, and ten years policing one of the toughest beats in East Cleveland. Adding insult to injury, he's ridiculously straight-laced, beyond aloof, and nearly incapable of interpersonal relationships. But that's okay, because Nathan isn't interested in anything more than just getting by.

Or at least he wasn't until _he_ showed up.

From the moment Nathan nearly arrests Stella on, sparks fly, limits are tested, and boundaries are shattered. A tenuous, tender friendship quickly evolves into something powerful and passionate they cannot wish away or control. But as they grow closer, new issues arise and old hurts resurface; threatening to destroy their fragile new beginning.

With everything at stake, Nathan and Stella must ultimately decide which runs deeper: their scars or their love."

I really appreciate you taking the time to read my post. As a new author, I am exhilarated and terrified to put myself out there/here...here's hoping for the best!

Best wishes,
Gina


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Gina. Welcome to Kboards.


----------



## rchapman1

To celebrate the release of my new book Winston - A Horse's Tale 
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G9QOZGE
I have reduced my romantic travel mystery Missing in Egypt to $0.99 until the end of the year.
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Missing-in-Egypt-ebook/dp/B007JOUIIE/

Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/263417


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Rita. Good luck with your new book. I tweeted you.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Thanks so much for that, Margaret!

Catherine



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Catherine. Good luck!


----------



## belindaf

Anyone like a little mystery with their romance? Only $2.99 for this new release!

"Well-written and beautifully paced, this intriguing mystery had my attention all the way through. The ending was most satisfying as the couples "changed lobsters and danced" thereby untangling the romantic strands." -Amazon Reviewer Diana Hockley

"...Romantic intrigue galore..."
Amazon Reviewer Kendall

Those trained to save lives might be the most skilled at taking them.

Paramedic Anneliese Ashmore's routine shift takes a startling turn when she answers the call she was never meant to hear--a call to a crime scene where her sister, Sydney, is the victim of an overdose suicide.

The evidence says otherwise.

In the midst of a heated divorce, motive implicates Sydney's soon-to-be ex-husband. While the police focus on the single lead, Ana makes her own discovery.

A chain of e-mails between Sydney and her surgeon's office sets Ana on a search for answers about her sister's recent diagnosis and the life-altering treatment that saved her. The body count rises as Ana closes in on the truth and on the man of her dreams.

With the help of Dr. Jared Monroe, an unhappily married physician with a bit of a crush, Ana uncovers a ring of greed and corruption and exposes the fact that Sydney's medical treatment may have been the catalyst for her murder.

Unfortunately for Ana, she may be next.



4.8 stars and 4 reviews for this hot new release!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Belinda. It helps if you put a link in your post. Go to the "author" tab above and click on the linkmaker. Once you find your book, "make a link" select it and copy/paste it into your post.


----------



## belindaf

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Belinda. It helps if you put a link in your post. Go to the "author" tab above and click on the linkmaker. Once you find your book, "make a link" select it and copy/paste it into your post.


I made a link. I just figured since it was in my signature I wouldn't overkill ya  Consider me a noob.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

belindaf said:


> I made a link. I just figured since it was in my signature I wouldn't overkill ya  Consider me a noob.


Yeah, but I'm too lazy to search through a siggy.  Tweeted you.


----------



## EC Sheedy

_*New Release*_--finally! It's the third book in my Salt Spring Island Friends Trilogy. (Yes, I sent up flares. The neighbors were not amused) Seriously, I've been deep breathing all day waiting for Amazon to make MAN FOR GRACE real! From now until January, the price will be 1.49.



*Love. Loneliness. And linguini&#8230; *

Grace Whitby is feeling a little blue, a little lonely, has ever since her two best friends married and left Salt Spring Island. She readily admits she wants what they have, the right guy to share her life with. But when Colin Ross, her high school crush and now a celebrated chef, reluctantly returns to Salt Spring and an old passion reignites, she's wary.

Grace isn't keen to get involved with a man who hates her island home, has a clingy ex-girlfriend, suffers from stress headaches, and doesn't believe in the word "sorry." So what if he seems totally at home on her couch, her cat loves him, and he looks sexy as hell in her kitchen, the man's got issues. He's definitely not the man for Grace.

Until he shows her exactly what a talented man can do in the kitchen.


----------



## RinG

Just found this thread. Some awesome sounding books here!

I just wanted to announce my new release, a fantasy romance.










_Born together, wed together&#8230;_

The ancient law is a curse to Brianna, whose twin sister has fallen in love with a man Brianna can't bring herself to marry. To avoid disappointing her family, she fakes her death and escapes Eryvale to hide in the dazzling city of Bymere&#8230;but the city doesn't live up to its promise.

Lonely and homesick, Brianna regrets her decision until she meets Lyall, a handsome mage. Their instant bond grows deeper, and despite knowing she can never marry him, Brianna accepts Lyall's offer to leave Bymere before travelers from her village discover she's still alive. Journeying to the exciting Isla de Magi, Brianna makes plans for a new life and is shocked to find she possesses mage magic as well.

However, when a chilling dream warns of an impending threat to her village, Brianna must leave the Isle and rush home to help her sister. Soon Lyall follows, chasing after the same threat and longing to reunite with Brianna. But can the two work together to stop the danger? Or will Brianna be forced to choose between her love for Lyall and the safety and happiness of her sister?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H839OJA


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## worktolive

EC Sheedy said:


> _*New Release*_--finally! It's the third book in my Salt Spring Island Friends Trilogy. (Yes, I sent up flares. The neighbors were not amused) Seriously, I've been deep breathing all day waiting for Amazon to make MAN FOR GRACE real! From now until January, the price will be 1.49.


Best wishes on the release. I really enjoyed the other two. Just bought this one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Clarissa, E.C., and Rinelle, Congratulations and tweets to you all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Coulter has been hiding in the kitchen of her family restaurant since she was eight years old. That's when the name-calling began. Stretch, skinny-minny, boy in girl's clothes, all because of the slender height that had her towering over even the tallest boys in the class.

Now, nearly thirty years later, Grace is head chef of the failing restaurant and still hiding in the kitchen. Like many businesses during the current recession, Coulter's may have to start laying off employees or even close. But Grace has a plan to save the restaurant and the people she's known all her life; a plan that will force her to go out into the world and face her fears.

Also available as an audiobook and whispersync.

and here's a Christmas novelette to keep in the holiday spirit



It's Christmas and there are wedding bells ringing around Coulter's Restaurant as they prepare to celebrate Rosalie and Michael's wedding. But the bride is hiding something, a secret that she won't even share with her fiancé, and that secret has Rosalie calling off the wedding. Can Grace, her best friend, intervene in time to save Rosalie from making the biggest mistake of her life?

Also available as an audiobook.


----------



## EC Sheedy

worktolive said:


> Best wishes on the release. I really enjoyed the other two. Just bought this one.


Wow. Thank you so much!


----------



## RinG

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Clarissa, E.C., and Rinelle, Congratulations and tweets to you all.


Thanks!


----------



## Chicki

For any indie authors looking for reviews, I posted a list on my blog... 

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2013/12/indie-book-reviewers.html

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> For any indie authors looking for reviews, I posted a list on my blog...
> 
> http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2013/12/indie-book-reviewers.html
> 
> Chicki Brown


That's some list, Chicki. Thanks for sharing. I tweeted.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's some list, Chicki. Thanks for sharing. I tweeted.


Thank you for tweeting, Margaret!


----------



## Doril

I'm so glad to find this thread. I just published the first book in my contemporary romance novella series and I really need help with promotion. 
I'm glad to help other authors as well.










A deadly accident can take a life in more than one way.

Four years ago, Carlene Adams made a deadly mistake. A tragic accident derailed the future she'd hoped for, taking the life of the man she'd planned to spend forever with.

As a self-imposed penance for her solitary sin, Carlene has given up on every dream she ever had. She has committed to spend every remaining moment trying to make up for that one instance when everything changed.

Then she gets a second chance.

When Carlene meets Nick Johnson, the single kiss they share awakens the desires she shoved aside for so long. Suddenly she wants more than what she believe she deserves. Will she ever see him again?

A thing of fate.

Leaving the life she built on regret, Carlene waits for fate to intervene. But just as she begins to believe in a fresh start, she's forced to realize a horrible truth-one with the power to send her second chance crashing before it even takes off.

Nick isn't who she thought he was. She isn't the girl he believed her to be, either. Their lives were intertwined even before they met, and if Carlene tells him the truth, she'll risk tearing them apart-for good.

**Due to sexual content, this book is not intended for readers under the age of 18.**


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whew! Had a moment of panic. They moved the twitter buttons on the product page. The share buttons are right under the "formats" box and much easier to see.

Okay, Dori, I tweeted you.


----------



## Doril

Thanks so much, Margaret. I just tweeted one of your books as well.


----------



## LisbethFoye

Thank you Dana, you've created something truly outstanding here! I appreciate the chance to add my few pence worth...

And a few pence is all it costs THE BIGGEST LIE by Lisbeth Foye  is currently available on all Amazon sites for 0.99cts/ 80p 

This is LESS than a magazine and a whole lot better for you than a chocolate bar.

The Biggest Lie: A story of a young woman living in 1970s Holland, the story follows her happiness and sorrow through to the present day - how life jumps up to surprise us. If only we knew what it had in store...

The Biggest Lie by Lisbeth Foye, curl up on the sofa with this wonderful story whilst everyone dozes and watches old re-runs on the TV - I know you won't regret it, in fact you'll wish you read it sooner.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

This thread just popped up at the ideal time as I have just released a contemporary romance .

*With the Headmaster's Approval*



The controversial appointment of a handsome widower and former US naval officer as head teacher of an English all girls' school ignites sexual tension, rebellion, and the unearthing of dark secrets, and changes their lives in ways none of them could imagine.

Adam Wild arrives at St Mary's Academy for Girls intent on restoring discipline to the once prestigious school. Not everyone is pleased. Jenna Murray believes the headship should have been hers and undermines his authority at every turn. They fight a growing sexual attraction - until a troubled girl makes a shocking allegation.

Then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa with a life-threatening condition and a startling request he's unsure he can fulfil, forcing Adam to re-evaluate his feelings about love.

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dori Lavelle said:


> Thanks so much, Margaret. I just tweeted one of your books as well.


Thanks, Dori. I appreciate it.

Lizbeth, if you use the linkmaker under the author tab at the top of the page to put a link in your post, I can tweet it for you.

Jan, I had to use the link in your siggy to tweet you. It helps if you use the KB linkmaker.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Dori. I appreciate it.
> 
> Lizbeth, if you use the linkmaker under the author tab at the top of the page to put a link in your post, I can tweet it for you.
> 
> Jan, I had to use the link in your siggy to tweet you. It helps if you use the KB linkmaker.


Thanks. Didn't know you could use the link-maker within the post. Have changed it.


----------



## Doril

Rinelle Grey said:


> Just found this thread. Some awesome sounding books here!
> 
> I just wanted to announce my new release, a fantasy romance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Born together, wed together&#8230;_
> 
> The ancient law is a curse to Brianna, whose twin sister has fallen in love with a man Brianna can't bring herself to marry. To avoid disappointing her family, she fakes her death and escapes Eryvale to hide in the dazzling city of Bymere&#8230;but the city doesn't live up to its promise.
> 
> Lonely and homesick, Brianna regrets her decision until she meets Lyall, a handsome mage. Their instant bond grows deeper, and despite knowing she can never marry him, Brianna accepts Lyall's offer to leave Bymere before travelers from her village discover she's still alive. Journeying to the exciting Isla de Magi, Brianna makes plans for a new life and is shocked to find she possesses mage magic as well.
> 
> However, when a chilling dream warns of an impending threat to her village, Brianna must leave the Isle and rush home to help her sister. Soon Lyall follows, chasing after the same threat and longing to reunite with Brianna. But can the two work together to stop the danger? Or will Brianna be forced to choose between her love for Lyall and the safety and happiness of her sister?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H839OJA


I tweeted for you.


----------



## Doril

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> This thread just popped up at the ideal time as I have just released a contemporary romance .
> 
> *With the Headmaster's Approval*
> 
> 
> 
> The controversial appointment of a handsome widower and former US naval officer as head teacher of an English all girls' school ignites sexual tension, rebellion, and the unearthing of dark secrets, and changes their lives in ways none of them could imagine.
> 
> Adam Wild arrives at St Mary's Academy for Girls intent on restoring discipline to the once prestigious school. Not everyone is pleased. Jenna Murray believes the headship should have been hers and undermines his authority at every turn. They fight a growing sexual attraction - until a troubled girl makes a shocking allegation.
> 
> Then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa with a life-threatening condition and a startling request he's unsure he can fulfil, forcing Adam to re-evaluate his feelings about love.
> 
> _Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._


I tweeted your book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Dori Lavelle said:


> I tweeted your book.


Thanks so much


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Rose.


----------



## Doril

poisonarrowpubs said:


> *NEW RELEASE! **Contemporary Holiday Romance*:
> 
> 
> 
> SYNOPSIS:
> _*Brenda's holiday season is looking pretty bleak.*_
> She hasn't spoken to her half-sister Rachel--the only family she has left--since Rachel stole her boyfriend, and Brenda hasn't dated since.
> Now Rachel and the man Brenda once thought she'd marry herself are expecting a child, and Rachel keeps inviting her over to have dinner with them.
> Brenda has already turned down their Thanksgiving invitation, but she doesn't want to spend Christmas alone, yet she's not sure she's gotten over her ex enough to face the two of them as a couple.
> But then she collides with a handsome stranger in a coffee shop and everything changes.
> 
> Alex has given up on family Christmases and miracles after watching his family slowly get wiped out, his brother the latest casualty.
> He has settled on living life playing the field, not trusting his luck with having people he cares about stick around.
> But a chance encounter with a sad-looking beauty in a coffee shop arouses his curiosity.
> 
> To make up for the coffee he spilled on her, Brenda asks the handsome stranger one favor: to accompany her to her sister's Christmas dinner.
> He agrees on one condition: that she go out with him in the meantime until then.
> They both agree to end their arrangement after the Christmas dinner is over, despite mutual growing feelings of wanting more.
> 
> Brenda is determined to keep her heart protected, but can Alex hold on to the scared beauty for longer than the holiday season?


I tweeted you, Rose. I love your cover.


----------



## Doril

Please share my book trailer:

RT @dorilavelle BOOK TRAILER Entangled Moments (Contemporary Romance)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

There was a recent post about a website just for romances and they were asking for books. I thought I'd bookmarked it, but can't find it. Anyone remember it?


----------



## Chicki

A WOMAN'S WORTH is the Book of the Day on eReader News Today, and it's on sale for $1.99!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-a-womans-worth/6738523/

Chicki Brown


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> A WOMAN'S WORTH is the Book of the Day on eReader News Today, and it's on sale for $1.99!
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-a-womans-worth/6738523/
> 
> Chicki Brown


Gotcha tweeted, Chicki. The BOTD did fabulously for me last January.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Chicki said:


> A WOMAN'S WORTH is the Book of the Day on eReader News Today, and it's on sale for $1.99!
> 
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-a-womans-worth/6738523/
> 
> Chicki Brown


Congrats


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 21st and 22nd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 24th and 25th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*To Bless the Holidays*
*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ed and CC, I tweeted you. Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's not too late for a good Christmas story.



It's Christmas and there are wedding bells ringing around Coulter's Restaurant as they prepare to celebrate Rosalie and Michael's wedding. But the bride is hiding something, a secret that she won't even share with her fiancé, and that secret has Rosalie calling off the wedding. Can Grace, her best friend, intervene in time to save Rosalie from making the biggest mistake of her life?

Also available in audio

A Slice of Life Christmas

A quick and easy listen while you're wrapping those last minute presents.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Happy Holidays from my home to yours!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Same to you, Miriam.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Season's Greetings from a hot and humid Durban to you all, wherever you are.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Braggot Park, a short Medieval romance, will be free on Kindle 27 thru 31st December:

Braggot Park


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Catherine Chapman said:


> Braggot Park, a short Medieval romance, will be free on Kindle 27 thru 31st December:
> 
> Braggot Park


Remind me tomorrow and I'll tweet it.


----------



## daniel_brevitt

"If you like David Nicholls and Nick Hornby, you'll love this - it is easily the best indie work of fiction I've read yet." - Terry Tyler (Author of Dream On & You Wish)

"Brevitt brings Michael's voice to life in such a natural, engaging way that it was easy to keep reading even after 1am had come and gone." - The Book Tart

As I'm currently brimming over with seasonal good cheer, I decided - on the spur of the moment - to make The Purpose Of A Man freely available for Kindle until 28th December.

http://smarturl.it/dbt

A darkly comic tale of love, sex, and sibling rivalry, the reviews for the book have so far been warm, generous, and thoughtful, as can be seen here: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17935088-the-purpose-of-a-man

I've also written about the long and drawn out journey which saw the book finally make its way into the world, and you can read about this here:
http://www.danielbrevitt.com/authors-note/

Anyway, the novel is freely available until tomorrow and I warmly invite you all to take a copy.

Many Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## Jena H

Not your grandmother's romance novels..... 

*Nobody's Perfect *is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can this story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? [[Note: the author of this book is *Dana Hayes.*]]
http://www.amazon.com/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC

*Fool Me Once* is the story of *Dana Hayes,* whose first novel just got published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?
http://www.amazon.com/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2

A relationship novel.... portraying a relationship as it might happen in 'real' life. And a romance with a wonderful future. What's not to love??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel and Jena, I tweeted you. Good luck!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

My latest indie romance offering. Great price on amazon!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Happy New Year!

I'm planning to release five new books this year...but I've got a question for you.  

Do you prefer sweet romances or erotic romances?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Christine. Good luck.

Miriam, I'm not going to be any help to you at all. I read both.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 4th & 5th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You know I tweeted you, Ed.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love thrillers with heart? A little boy is abducted from a hospital in Texas and his mother, hunted by killers, will do anything to get him back in RIPPED APART by Miriam Minger.



Miriam Minger


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Christine. Good luck.
> 
> Thanks for the tweet. I'll catch you on twitter for a return fave!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Both books in my contemporary romantic suspense series - *LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS* and *A LEGACY OF REVENGE* - are on sale for one week--regularly $3.99, now $0.99. Buy both and save $6.00!

More than *100 reviews with an average 4.5 star rating. 
*
www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

_*"Great blend of romance, sex, and scary thrills. Kept me on edge the whole way through with a perfect end." *_

_*"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"
*_


----------



## IreneP

Harriet Schultz said:


> More than *100 reviews with an average 4.5 star rating.
> *


Awesome review stats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha tweeted, Harriet.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

IreneP said:


> Awesome review stats!


Thank you Irene.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

For all you Capricorn's out there or anyone who knows one or wants to be one ...



Cappy Capretta lived her life around Stockman's Furniture and her dreams of some day having her own branch to manage. Although she handled Stockman's customers with courteous efficiency, she only knew them by the pieces of furniture they bought.

Brant Dalton was just another customer with a problem for Cappy to solve. When he showed up at the store a few days later to thank her for her help, she found to her shock that, when she looked into those smoky, gray eyes, here was one man she couldn't turn into a recliner or a pair of end tables.

First release in the Zodiac Rising series with eleven more to go. Next one: _Aquaria_ available 1/20/14.

If anyone cares to tweet this for me, just go to the product page and hit the tweet button there.


----------



## IreneP

I'm super-thrilled to announce that my e-book, INFAMOUS, has been picked up for national print distribution.

It will be in Barnes and Noble and other select book-sellers February 18.

{faints}

Of course, you can still get the digital copy immediately!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted it for you, Irene. Looks interesting.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gotcha tweeted, Harriet.


Thanks for the Tweet. I envy you being in Florida with the "Polar Vortex" bearing down on Maine! No problem staying in tomorrow, however, since I'll be glued to the "refresh" button during my BookBub promo!


----------



## IreneP

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted it for you, Irene. Looks interesting.


Thanks! I'm kinda in shock that it's actually happening!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Thanks for the Tweet. I envy you being in Florida with the "Polar Vortex" bearing down on Maine! No problem staying in tomorrow, however, since I'll be glued to the "refresh" button during my BookBub promo!


Good luck with Bookbub. I may try it some day. Right now, I'm hoping for ENT.

I know I shouldn't complain about 38 degrees, but you can bet I'll be muttering away while I walk the dog tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Guess what? TWIN PASSIONS is on sale at Amazon for 99 cents for a very limited time; Happy New Year's from me to you!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela

Thanks and good luck Mariam. Gotta get it.

I too am keeping a book at $.99 for a few more days. I had a BookBub ad with it just a few days ago.



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Miriam. Happy New Year to you, too.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Miriam. Happy New Year to you, too.


Thanks, Margaret! Congrats on your Bookbub ad, Pam!

Very excited! TWIN PASSIONS is #1 for paid sales at Amazon in Viking Romance, #3 in Medieval Romance! Don't forget to snap up your 99 cent copy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## IreneP

Miriam Minger said:


> Very excited! TWIN PASSIONS is #1 for paid sales at Amazon in Viking Romance, #3 in Medieval Romance! Don't forget to snap up your 99 cent copy!
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam Minger


Congrats!


----------



## ACHeller2013

Hello and thank you for this oppurtunity!

I have two romance novels on Amazon at the moment and a third on the way.

The Sacrifice Series

Fate 


"There must always be balance."

Chasca Leon grew up in foster care and never spent a lot of time making friends. There were things about her people just wouldn't understand. Thing's even she didn't understand. She lived a very quite life, going to work, and going home, never intentionally seeking adventure. This is, until she was kidnapped. Chasca cannot comprehend why someone would kidnap her and she only discovers why once she is rescued by two gorgeous militant men. While under their protection she learns that she is not human and that the strange things that have been occurring all her life were all because she is of the Nephilim bloodline.

Fate has never been a thing Chasca has concerned herself with but once she learns that she is part of an ancient prophecy she understand that she is truly in danger. Her protectors do everything they can to keep her out of harm's way but there's only so much that can be done when your ward is a headstrong mouthy woman. Recommended for those 18 and older.

"One cannot escape their fate, but their path may be altered, potentially resulting in a different outcome. Some consider it divine intervention, or a miracle. Others consider it to be coincidence or happenstance. In some cases both are true, but there are always exceptions. Mere seconds can prove to be crucial components when the result of one's fate is hanging in the balance. Often times a minute amount of influence is all it takes. Planting a seed of doubt or inspiring hope when all seems to be lost..."

Chance 


Volume Two (Not a cliffhanger)

Pandora has been under the care of The Sapient since she was a young child. This is the life that she knows. When an army of men from The Order led by Aiden Ripley break into the prison in which she is kept, she is forced to make the decision to stay or leave. What The Order does not know is that Pandora's captivity is for the good of all men. Once her abilities have been unleashed, terror and death will rain down on everyone around her.

Convinced that she can control her abilities and live as normal as is possible within the care of The Order, Pandora leaves her captors. Pandora comes to be known as simply Dora to those she befriends. She forms a fast bond with those around her while hiding her capabilities for fear of dismissal. However, when the lives of those she loves are endangered by the very same men she had escaped she is forced to make one of the hardest choices of her life. All decisions are based on possibilities and chances. Whether the results are joyful or dire rests in the hands of a young woman who knows nothing save for the life lived as a captive with clutches for the control to reign herself and her abilities.

"Chance knows not of the divine, nor the strands of fate. It is but a ripple in our precarious existence, easily overseen, seldom noticed."

Thank you again!
A.C. Heller


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, A.C. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted Leap of Faith. Beautiful cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Aw, thank you so much Gertie!


Anytime.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love romance where things are not what they seem?



Miriam Minger


----------



## RachelleVaughn

*New Release:*

I'm thrilled to announce the release of _Wild Ice_, the 3rd book in the Razors Ice series!



Thanks to my wonderful readers, _Wild Ice_ is already making its way up the Top 100 at Amazon!

Happy Reading,
RV


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam, tweeted your boxed set. Looks good.

Rachelle, nice cover. Tweeted you, too, and congrats on the new release.


----------



## bclaire

Hey everyone!

*LOVE BEYOND TIME (Book 1 of Morna's Legacy Series)* is on sale at Amazon through January 23rd for $0.99. Here is the book blurb:

It began nearly four hundred years ago. The Conall clan and all their people were murdered in a surprise attack, their beloved castle and all evidence of who destroyed them burned to the ground with their bodies. In the centuries following, archaeologists searched through the ruins looking for any evidence of what or who had caused the untimely demise of such a powerful Scottish clan. All efforts were fruitless, until a spell put in place by an ancient Conall ancestor finally began to work its magic...

Texas kindergarten teacher, Brielle Montgomery, finds comfort in the mundane routines of her life, but when her archaeologist mother asks her to accompany her on a dig in Scotland, she decides to step out of her comfort zone. Once in Scotland, they discover a secret spell room below the castle ruins, and Bri finds herself transported back in time and suddenly married to the castle's ill-fated Laird. Now, she must work to change the fate of his people, all while trying to find a way to return to her home and century. But with each passing day, Bri finds herself falling more deeply in love with her new husband. If she can find a spell to bring her home, will she use it? And if she stays, will it ultimately mean her own death as well?


----------



## hardnutt

*The Wishing Fountain*, A Gentle, Cornish Romance

I've just published this on Amazon. If you prefer your romance gentle, without erotica, you may well enjoy it.

After breaking off an abusive relationship with her fiance, Tessa Morgan hoped for a fresh start in Cornwall: a new job, a new home, a new place.

It was unfortunate that her new beginning should get off to such a bad start...

AMAZON UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HN83VWQ/?tag=gerevacrinov-21
AMAZON US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HN83VWQ/?tag=geraevanbriof-20

I priced it at $2.99 / £1.86, but unfortumately, Amazon, in their wisdom, has decided to up the price a few shekels to $3.07. I don't know - you try to make a book look a bargain and this is what happens!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bclaire said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> *LOVE BEYOND TIME (Book 1 of Morna's Legacy Series)* is on sale at Amazon through January 23rd for $0.99. Here is the book blurb:
> 
> It began nearly four hundred years ago. The Conall clan and all their people were murdered in a surprise attack, their beloved castle and all evidence of who destroyed them burned to the ground with their bodies. In the centuries following, archaeologists searched through the ruins looking for any evidence of what or who had caused the untimely demise of such a powerful Scottish clan. All efforts were fruitless, until a spell put in place by an ancient Conall ancestor finally began to work its magic...
> 
> Texas kindergarten teacher, Brielle Montgomery, finds comfort in the mundane routines of her life, but when her archaeologist mother asks her to accompany her on a dig in Scotland, she decides to step out of her comfort zone. Once in Scotland, they discover a secret spell room below the castle ruins, and Bri finds herself transported back in time and suddenly married to the castle's ill-fated Laird. Now, she must work to change the fate of his people, all while trying to find a way to return to her home and century. But with each passing day, Bri finds herself falling more deeply in love with her new husband. If she can find a spell to bring her home, will she use it? And if she stays, will it ultimately mean her own death as well?


Tweeted you. Good luck with the sale.



hardnutt said:


> *The Wishing Fountain*, A Gentle, Cornish Romance
> 
> I've just published this on Amazon. If you prefer your romance gentle, without erotica, you may well enjoy it.
> 
> After breaking off an abusive relationship with her fiance, Tessa Morgan hoped for a fresh start in Cornwall: a new job, a new home, a new place.
> 
> It was unfortunate that her new beginning should get off to such a bad start...
> 
> AMAZON UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HN83VWQ/?tag=gerevacrinov-21
> AMAZON US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HN83VWQ/?tag=geraevanbriof-20
> 
> I priced it at $2.99 / £1.86, but unfortumately, Amazon, in their wisdom, has decided to up the price a few shekels to $3.07. I don't know - you try to make a book look a bargain and this is what happens!


Tweeted you. I've never seen Amazon raise a price before. When I clicked on the book, it was listed at $2.99


----------



## hardnutt

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you. Good luck with the sale.
> 
> Tweeted you. I've never seen Amazon raise a price before. When I clicked on the book, it was listed at $2.99


Well, how strange is that? It was $3.07 when I checked yesterday (Sat 18 Jan). I find Amazon often raises the prices of my books (unless it's just my ancient laptop getting cranky!). I'd much prefer them to lower the price and take the hit, while I take the money. .

Off to Twitter now to read your tweet.


----------



## julidrevezzo

I have two indie paranormal romances out now. My first, Passion's Sacred Dance (Harshad Wars) is for the fantasy and Celtic mythology fan.

 Synopsis:

_Unless Stacy Macken can stave off her creditors, she may lose her historic art gallery--a loss she can't afford for, she suspects, more reason than one. Then Aaron Fielding appears, claiming to be a Tuatha dé Danaan warrior dedicated to protecting humanity from demonic monsters and that her land is their sacred battlefield. Confirming everything she feared. Stacy and Aaron must work together to ensure mankind survives, but their mutual attraction only complicates things._

While Murder upon a Midnight Clear presents a puzzle to a psychic detective--and is currently on sale (and in Select) for $.99.

_Murder reminds Detective Helene Collias of Holly PD that crime doesn't respect holidays. And the last victim she ever expected to find in her case files is the sister of her old flame, Sean Grant. Ordinarily, Helene's psychic gifts give her an edge but this time, that gift has short-circuited. Could her lingering attraction to Sean be blurring her abilities, or is something more sinister at work?_

I hope you will give them a look! Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Juli. Good luck.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I've updated the pitch to make it more of a 'romance' pitch, and made a slight change to the cover.



_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference. _

Former US naval officer Adam Wild considers himself well equipped to restore discipline to the once prestigious St Mary's Academy for Girls in northern England - and he's not about to take No for an answer. Still in love with his late wife, he believes himself immune to the temptations of the female staff.

Jenna Murray has learned that she is better off without a man in her life - especially this one, who has stolen the headship she feels should have been hers. Not about to go down without a fight, she undermines his authority at every turn, until even the girls sense the underlying emotion in their constant sparring.

Then Nicole, Adam's late wife's kid sister - now all grown up - returns from Africa with a life-threatening condition and a startling request, forcing both Adam and Jenna to re-evaluate their feelings about love.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tweeted it for you, Jan. Can you put the link in the post next time? It makes it easier for everyone to click.


----------



## IreneP

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I've updated the pitch to make it more of a 'romance' pitch, and made a slight change to the cover.


Whew {fans self} - the title was so titillating that I had to tweet it!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tweeted it for you, Jan. Can you put the link in the post next time? It makes it easier for everyone to click.


Thanks so much . Will remember about the link next time 
Better late than never.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

IreneP said:


> Whew {fans self} - the title was so titillating that I had to tweet it!


Thanks . Still trying to get a bit of traction with sales.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan, do you know how to use the linkmaker? It's under the author tab at the top of the page.

Search for your book then click make a link. Go to the right side of the page. Select how you want your link to look. There's text and three different sizes of image. Copy and paste into your post.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks. I did know about the link maker, but didn't know you could choose a bigger size. Have experimented with this one. What size does everyone prefer? A bigger one seems to be a bit 'in your face' and shouting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I choose the 500 size but then I reduce it to 300. Where it says


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Success.  This is a good size. Thanks . I've made a copy and filed it away as I'm not terribly good at this sort of thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Success.  This is a good size. Thanks . I've made a copy and filed it away as I'm not terribly good at this sort of thing.


It looks good. That's a very sharp photo you have and it shows up well. You're very welcome.


----------



## jkdeer

I have a brand new Romance novel out called, Heart Socialhttp://www.amazon.com/Heart-Social-modern-romance-novel-ebook/dp/B00HZHCR0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390453571&sr=1-1l.










You have a Friend Request from your childhood crush. Do you accept?

It had been years since Zita Russo had even though of Frank Larson; her little bear cub boy. But when she receives a random Facebook Friend Request from Frank, all her old feelings and memories rekindle a life she worked so hard to change.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jkdeer said:


> I have a brand new Romance novel out called, Heart Socialhttp://www.amazon.com/Heart-Social-modern-romance-novel-ebook/dp/B00HZHCR0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390453571&sr=1-1l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a Friend Request from your childhood crush. Do you accept?
> 
> It had been years since Zita Russo had even though of Frank Larson; her little bear cub boy. But when she receives a random Facebook Friend Request from Frank, all her old feelings and memories rekindle a life she worked so hard to change.


Hi, JK. Welcome to the forum and the thread.

At the top of the page, you'll find a drop down menu under authors. Click on linkmaker where you will do a search for your book. Click make a link and then click on select for the way you want your link to look. There is a text option and three sizes of image options. Copy the link and paste it into your post.

I tweeted your book.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Fall in love with the powerful Crusader knight from Miriam Minger's CAPTIVE ROSE. RITA finalist for Best Medieval Romance!


----------



## 48209

Hi all! *waves*

Been living in the YA World all year, but swinging by to say that IT'S IN HIS KISS is free this weekend. I'm taking it out of select after this last run, so it's the last free run #endofanera



http://www.amazon.com/Its-Kiss-Short-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B0057PIJZ6


----------



## LisbethFoye

Thank you Dana.

I haven't actively been marketing my book The Biggest Lie these last few weeks as I wanted to concentrate on getting the sequel started, but as I have a blog tour starting in two weeks i thought I should re-start the marketing again, I'm pretty hopeless at it, I don't like pushing my book in to people's faces, but that's what you have to do I'm afraid. So, to make myself feel better I came up with the solution of offering prizes, in a competition, not a free download but something a bit more personal to people. So this is what I've done, and I'm posting it wherever I see an opportunity to post, the prizes are there to ease my feeling of guilt at throwing myself in your face  It's all about my book The Biggest Lie written by me, Lisbeth Foye (it's all me, me, me these days...)

MY COMPETITION and YOU CAN WIN! (see prizes below)

In a couple of weeks The BIGGEST LIE will be off on a tour, Book Blog tour (thanks to FictionAddiction) don't fret, I'll be letting you know exactly where and when nearer the time...there's some good prizes to win. As the story starts its journey in Holland that is where I sourced the prizes, some of them unique, handmade, Fair Trade and symbolic, in a roundabout way, to the story. Anyway that is all to come...

BUT RIGHT NOW
As the Blog Tour ends on Valentine's day I thought it would be nice to have a special competition which is open to enter RIGHT NOW.

The COMPETITION is on my Blog with two prizes to be won, all you have to do to enter the competition is post on my blog THE BIGGEST LIE you have ever told. You can always PM me or email to [email protected] if you want to keep your name out of it and I'll post it for you...

You can find all the details here : http://wp.me/p3UQBX-1R

and there you'll see pics of the two BIGGEST LIE prizes to be won

The on the left is a small hanging plaque which has been carved using Ogham script of the Celtic word Gra (Love)

On the right is a velveteen pouch with a heart-shaped heavy metal box containing a heart shaped kiss

These will be posted worldwide wherever you may live

Hope to see you over there soon and thanks for letting me post here xx


----------



## Lisa Scott

Hi all! It's been a while since I posted here. (I must pop in more often--you guys are putting out so many great books!)

Just wanted to mention my Holt Medallion Award of Merit Winner No Foolin' is one of Amazon's 100 discounted books this month, just 1.99. (Only on sale for a few more days!)



Kate Riley's posing as a movie star's girlfriend because she needs the cash and he's got a secret to hide. Convincing the press they're in love is one thing. Fooling each other they're not is getting harder each day.

Oddly, although this is a contemporary romance, it's showing up on the historical romance top 100 list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Lisa. Good luck.

I've been extremely busy the past few days, so if I've missed tweeting anyone, my apologies.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thank you so much!


----------



## LisbethFoye

I'm back again on the ever-popular Dana's thread to tell you about my day, today Jera Jamboree's Feature Post is all about *ME* come on over and see what's going on and what will be happening very, very soon...On the Blog Tour there's lots of prizes to be won, I bought everything when I was in recently in Holland, as that is where the story starts off from. I promise there is nothing dodgy or illegal nor any blue and white pottery...

The first four words of TBL: "Bini was from Indonesia..." so in honour of the lovely, adorable Bini one of the prizes comes from Indonesia (Fair Trade)
The link to get there is here:http://bit.ly/1hF2hYZ

And whilst your clicking around, mosey on over to my blog where there is yet more prizes to be one. As My Blog Tour finishes on Valentine's day I thought it would be nice to have two extra, prizes, a competition - you'll see all the details on my blog, plus pictures of the prizes and also those in the Rafflecopter from the Blog Tour. Prizes are coming out from everywhere. http://bit.ly/1dXYBDo

click to go to Jera's Jamboree: http://bit.ly/1hF2hYZ

Click to go to my blog: http://bit.ly/1dXYBDo


----------



## LisbethFoye

What about a little treasure hunt tonight?

1. The first line of this song: http://bit.ly/1dJjzzO

2. then go here: http://bit.ly/1dXYBDo and tell me yours



Thank you Dana xx


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Lisbeth. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Writer1000

Hi all! Book 1 of my Secret Dreams series, _*Secret Words*_, is currently on sale for *99cents* to celebrate the release of Book 4.

​
*Steamy Contemporary Romance - 99cents for a limited time.*

When Jasmine Allen met Kane Summers in the unlikeliest of places, she wasn't expecting the swift and immediate attraction she felt for him. But Jasmine had a secret she wasn't at all comfortable sharing with anyone, least of all, the hunky guy who was literally sweeping her off her feet.

Kane Summers was a sucker for damsels in distress. When he found himself wanting to protect Jasmine Allen in more ways than one, the instant chemistry they had for each other hit him squarely in the chest. But Kane's life was complicated, and he wasn't totally free to act on the fascination he felt for her.

Kane and Jasmine were fighting a losing battle to stay away from each other. But circumstances -- and certain people -- beyond their control were very much intent on keeping them apart.

How could they find their way past secrets and malicious intents to nurture a love that, if given the chance, could last a lifetime?

*Book 4 of Secret Dreams is out now.*

*Secret Tastes - $2.99*



Samantha Lane wanted to resign from her father's accounting practice and move to another state to follow her dream of establishing a catering business. But she didn't want to break her parents' hearts. When her cousin jokingly suggested to tell them that a man was the reason behind her decision, she found the perfect excuse to give her hopeless romantic folks.

Adam Craig didn't mind playing the role of Sam's fake boyfriend. She was a friend in need and he was a helpful guy. Besides, he was desperate to show a clingy ex that they were truly over, and Sam acting as his girlfriend was the perfect solution.

When their pretense became all too real, a spanner in the works put their future together in jeopardy. How could Sam trust Adam when she had proof he wasn't ready to move on? And how could Adam convince Sam of his feelings when she was intent on moving away from him?​


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* - Featured today at Kindle Books and Tips

It's discounted to $.99 for the promo.



Thanks for checking it out,
Pam​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Pam.


----------



## 28612

Popping my head up from deepest, darkest writing cave (Must Get This Book DONE!) to share:

*Get it while it's FREE!*

*200 5* reviews*



Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Comedy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Collections & Anthologies
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Series​
It was No. 1 free all of Kindle the 2 previous days, but I couldn't slip out of the cave then.

Delayed happy dance to come ~after~ this book is done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Patricia. I enjoyed this one. Good luck with the new story.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Clifton,' a novella that's part- romance, dark comedy and tragedy, is currently available to download for free from Smashwords and their retailers:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/387978

Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.


----------



## DashaGLogan

My "Billionaire on Board" is 99 Cents until Sunday, then back to 3.99

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DashaGLogan said:


> My "Billionaire on Board" is 99 Cents until Sunday, then back to 3.99
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity!


Tweeted you, Dasha.


----------



## DashaGLogan

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love sequels? Enjoy WILD ANGEL for *FREE!* and then find out what happens next in WILD ROSES, Book 2 in the O'Byrne Brides Series by Miriam Minger!





Hugs and Happy Reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

I'm thrilled to announce that I've teamed up with several great authors to bring to you the "Love Is in the Air Epic Valentine's Giveaway!" Are you in search of great literary work? Would you like to experience the flavor of new authors? Click the link to enter to for a chance to win one of many great prizes from names you may recognize!

Linkk =>http://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/70e2ca5/









*
Chicki Brown*


----------



## peithop

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Writers and Readers--
> 
> We're four years old with over 200,000 reads on this thread. Amazing! We've developed a fun little community for romance writers to share their books, latest marketing ploy, samples, triumphs, frustrations and high hopes. It's also a good place to throw out a question and get some quick answers. One of the beauties of being "Indie" is there is infinite room for success. We aren't jockeying for book contracts or agents. We just want to reach our readers--and the world is full of them!
> 
> So, feel free to jump in, browse through the titles here for authors to sample, share your thoughts.
> 
> Happy to have you here--
> 
> Dana Taylor
> Book Luvin' Babes
> www.bookluvinbabes.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam and Chicki, tweeted you.

If y'all feel so inclined, here's my latest bundle. Amazon provides a convenient twitter button on the product page.



Ring Out the Old - New Year's Day and a new start Jen didn't want to make

My Lonely Heart - A Valentine's Day surprise Holly wasn't expecting

March Madness - You don't have to be Irish to fall in love on St. Paddy's Day

April Showers - April cut her hair to change her life, but this is too much

Thanks.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tweeted you, Margaret! Congrats on your boxed set!

Fantastic News: My friend Celine Griffith has debuted with a wonderful medieval romance, THE STALKING HORSE. Hope you enjoy it!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Miriam!

I tweeted Celine. That is a fabulous cover and I don't mean the bare chest (which is also very nice  ). It's just beautifully put together.


----------



## IreneP

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That is a fabulous cover and I don't mean the bare chest (which is also very nice ). It's just beautifully put together.


Agree!! (Okay, I was looking at the chest - there was more??)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> Agree!! (Okay, I was looking at the chest - there was more??)


I had to clean my glasses three times before I could see the other stuff. They kept fogging up.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Will a dangerous masquerade in the American Colonies lead to love?



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha, Miriam.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

My indie _A Rose for Lancaster_ is on kindle countdown for 99cents. Yay for indies!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christine Elaine Black said:


> My indie _A Rose for Lancaster_ is on kindle countdown for 99cents. Yay for indies!!


Tweeted you. Good Luck with your countdown deal.


----------



## CJArcher

Some great covers in this thread! I've picked up some bargains too - thanks guys!


----------



## leightmoore

Hi, friends!

I have a new FREE book to announce! (I think/hope it's okay to post it here...)

DRAGONFLY is now FREE everywhere!

Here's the Kindle link: http://amzn.to/11i1vrm

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

leightmoore said:


> Hi, friends!
> 
> I have a new FREE book to announce! (I think/hope it's okay to post it here...)
> 
> DRAGONFLY is now FREE everywhere!
> 
> Here's the Kindle link: http://amzn.to/11i1vrm
> 
> Thank you!


Tweeted you, Leigh. Good luck and welcome to the thread and KB.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire

#FREE #RomanticSatire No Lady and Her Tramp by #KristieLeighMaguire http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TU2IMG

One Amazon reviewer of No Lady and Her Tramp stated, "If you like a book filled with sex (Linda Lovelace would have a 'hard' time keeping up), revenge, espionage (trailer park style), gossip (move over Barbara Eden-Harper Valley), feuding neighbors (yeah, Hatfields and McCoys), I guarantee, you will not be disappointed."

Top Ten - Preditors & Editors Poll
A quirky hysterically hilarious read that is down and dirty!

No Lady and Her Tramp will have you rolling in the aisles as you follow the exploits of the residents of President Park, the trailer park to top all trailer parks. When Beth Ann Dixon buys herself a computer and decides to write a steamy erotic novel, her husband, Billy Ray, can't do much of anything right, not even shoot a gun. Janet Higgins is the resident Peeping Tom - and Troy Finkmyer is the guy we all love to hate. Everybody gets into the act and there are showdowns all over Grapevine - Grapevine, Kentucky that is. Shirley Snodgrass is the local gossip columnist for the Grapevine Gazette and records it all in her column, 'I Heard It Through the Grapevine'.

These two authors, Kristie Leigh Maguire and Mark Haeuser, by putting their talents together, have written a very funny book laced with pure, unadulterated steam.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 11th & 12th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed. Good luck!


----------



## Chicki

There's nothing like meeting that special someone for the first time. Some say they see fireworks, while others experience a light fluttering of the heart.

Take a ride with me on the *20 Days of Love *as two of my most memorable characters meet for the first time.

http://www.writingmydreams.com/2014/02/the-first-meetingchicki-brown-on-20.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Chicki

Today author *Charmaine Galloway *is in the Author Spotlight on my blog. She has a fabulous new release, and she's sharing it with me. Please stop by and find out about* THE SECRETS THEY KEPT*.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2014/02/author-spotlight-charmaine-galloway_11.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Double tweet for you, Chicki.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Double tweet for you, Chicki.


 Thanks so much, Margaret!

Chicki


----------



## Pamela

My new Romance Box Set - just went live. Yay. Like many of us, I was thinking of Valentine's Day.



 

Any insights would be helpful about which cover to use. I made the box set on the left. A professional made the one on the right. Or just keep the pretty picture by itself?

(BTW - still not getting Kboard messages when someone posts on this thread. I missed so much.)

Thanks, Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tough choice, Pam, but I think I have to go with the pro cover. It's more readable. Save the single picture for Apple since they don't allow 3D.

I tweeted you. Good luck.


----------



## CJArcher

I agree with Margaret. The pro one for everywhere that accepts 3D and the flat for Apple. Looks great, btw!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> I agree with Margaret. The pro one for everywhere that accepts 3D and the flat for Apple. Looks great, btw!


It is a beautiful cover, isn't it.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks! Gertie and CJ.  I needed some expert opinions.  I thought the red on the binding was too bright and took away from the pretty picture.

Then I found software to make a box set myself, but the writing didn't look sharp.

I'll do what you suggest.  Thanks for the tweet too, Gertie.


----------



## Pamela

Got excited. Hope you don't mind. Another cover. I just made it and got kind of excited.



It was kind of complicated because I had to make each book -then go to another site and cut out the background - then position one on top of another on another site. But I think this is the one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes! Fabulous! I love that you can see that they are actually books. Well done.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow February 13th and 14th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*To Bless the Holidays*
*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha tweeted, Ed. Good luck.


----------



## IreneP

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving.
> *


*

I love the first line of your blurb. Totally made me 1-click it (plus I tweeted). Good luck!*


----------



## IreneP

And...the reason I stopped by (before getting side-tracked by Ed's blurb).

I'm trying to drum up some support for my book via guest blog. Julie was nice enough to have me, and I'd like to return the favor with a smidge of traffic. If anyone can spare a few tweets, I've got some ready-makes you could choose from!

Gratuitous Sex, Quantum Entanglement & my Love Affair w/Jack White http://bit.ly/NFMwrD @IrenePreston reveals all to @juliekenner

Gratuitous Sex, Quantum Entanglement & Jack White - #erotica author @JulieKenner lets @IrenePreston rant! http://bit.ly/NFMwrD

Sex, Physics & Jack White. @IrenePreston is looking for some love (or flames) on @JulieKenner's blog! http://bit.ly/NFMwrD


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Irene.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I've re-written my blurb. Is it ok to post again?

*Restoring discipline at a girls' academy should have been easy for an ex-US Naval Officer. It wasn't, nor was it easy dealing with an all-female staff.*

Adam Wild considers himself well equipped to bring order back to St Mary's Academy in northern England - and he's not about to take No for an answer. Still in love with his late wife, he believes himself immune to the temptations of the female staff.

Fiercely independent Jenna Murray has learned that she does not need a man in her life; especially the arrogant Adam Wild who has stolen the headship she feels should have been hers. She undermines his authority at every turn, until even the girls recognise the underlying emotion in their constant sparring. Determined to bring him down, an allegation by a troubled girl is just the ammunition she needs.

But then Nicole, Adam's late wife's kid sister returns from Africa with a life-threatening condition and a startling request that forces both Adam and Jenna to re-evaluate their feelings about love.

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No problem, Jan. I tweeted you. Just a suggestion, when I go to the product page, your best line is invisible.

Lust shouts, love whispers, only the heart knows the difference.

What do you think about putting that at the beginning? It's a grabber.


----------



## hardnutt

*VALENTINE'S DAY SPECIAL! FREE!

Get the RIGHT Guy![/b]**

Love Life in the doldrums? Wary of starting a new relationship in case the new guy has the same unfortunate qualities as the last one? Let the centuries'-old art of palmistry help you sort the wheat from the chaff. Is he likely to be unfatihful? Mean with money? A spendthrift? It's all there on his palm, just waiting for you to check him out!
http://geraldineevansbooks.com*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

hardnutt said:


> *VALENTINE'S DAY SPECIAL! FREE!
> 
> Get the RIGHT Guy![/b]**
> 
> Love Life in the doldrums? Wary of starting a new relationship in case the new guy has the same unfortunate qualities as the last one? Let the centuries'-old art of palmistry help you sort the wheat from the chaff. Is he likely to be unfatihful? Mean with money? A spendthrift? It's all there on his palm, just waiting for you to check him out!
> http://geraldineevansbooks.com
> 
> *


*

Tweeted you, Gennifer. It would help if you'd use the linkmaker at the top of the page which directs me straight to Amazon and their twitter widget. Thanks.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No problem, Jan. I tweeted you. Just a suggestion, when I go to the product page, your best line is invisible.
> 
> Lust shouts, love whispers, only the heart knows the difference.
> 
> What do you think about putting that at the beginning? It's a grabber.


Thanks. I did have it at the top, but then moved it down to the bottom again. I thought the new first line might be a better grabber. What do you think? Should I start with _Lust shouts, love whispers, only the heart knows the difference_ and then the first line as it is now?


----------



## Pamela

Jan - I like your first line. I't humorous - makes people curious about the Navel Officer and a female staff.

My book *Deadly Fun is Free* today - Valentines Day



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Pamela said:


> Jan - I like your first line. I't humorous - makes people curious about the Navel Officer and a female staff.


Thanks. I think I need to do a poll asking which line is the better grabber


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks. I think I need to do a poll asking which line is the better grabber


The first one makes more sense and is good, too. The line that I like gets lost. To get to it, they have to click on read more.

Pamela, I tweeted your freebie.


----------



## bclaire

Just released _Love Beyond Hope (Book 3 of Morna's Legacy Series)!_ So excited!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you Bethany, good luck.

At the top of the page, under the authors tab, you'll see linkmaker. Just follow the instructions and you can put a clickable image of your book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Anyone got a recommended size for a CreateSpace print romance book? I think the trade paperback will be too big at 6 x 9". It's 60 500 words.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Anyone got a recommended size for a CreateSpace print romance book? I think the trade paperback will be too big at 6 x 9". It's 60 500 words.
> Thanks in advance.


I do mine at 5.5x8.5.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I do mine at 5.5x8.5.


Thanks. How many words are your books? 
I've been looking in the bookshops and Romance titles tend to be in paperback size and not trade paperback.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks. How many words are your books?
> I've been looking in the bookshops and Romance titles tend to be in paperback size and not trade paperback.


Does CS even do mass market paperback size? I'm not sure. Mine in print range from 26K to 168K.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Does CS even do mass market paperback size? I'm not sure. Mine in print range from 26K to 168K.


Thanks - big range for your word count!

After checking out my bookshelf I think the 5 x 8 is the usual paperback size, or a bit smaller. I'm in SA, but I assume it will be the same in the rest of the world.


----------



## IreneP

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Anyone got a recommended size for a CreateSpace print romance book? I think the trade paperback will be too big at 6 x 9". It's 60 500 words.
> Thanks in advance.


Mine's about that length and the POD size from my publisher is 5.5 x 8.5

I think the trade paperback will be a little different, but I don't have one to measure yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks - big range for your word count!
> 
> After checking out my bookshelf I think the 5 x 8 is the usual paperback size, or a bit smaller. I'm in SA, but I assume it will be the same in the rest of the world.


Unless you're going to be on actual physical bookshelves in brick and mortar stores, I don't think you need to worry about mass market paperback size.



IreneP said:


> Mine's about that length and the POD size from my publisher is 5.5 x 8.5
> 
> I think the trade paperback will be a little different, but I don't have one to measure yet.


Trade paperbacks are either 5.5x8.5 or 6x9. They vary in size even among tradpubs.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Braggot Park,' a short Elizabethan romance that was described in recent review as being, "Very well-written and fast-paced," is currently free to download from Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/404382

If you read and enjoy the story, reviews, recommendations & ratings there, on Amazon and elsewhere, would be appreciated.

Braggot Park


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Catherine.


----------



## Weakes

*The Billionaire´s Toy only $0.99 today*
Alisha Clark has been Carson Reid´s secretary for an agonizing year, the chemistry between them starts to burn beneath the surface. They express their feelings for each other with a passionate kiss at the office party, which leads to them reaching boiling point. Alisha finds herself faced with a daunting new proposition the following morning: does she cut ties with her imposing boss once and for all, or does take up his offer - an agreement that will mean giving her mind and body over to Carson in every way imaginable.

The Last Day trilogy is sensual and mysterious, it will intrigue you and have you coming back for more.

This book is intended for mature audiences.

Link - http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire%C2%B4s-Toy-Last-Day-ebook/dp/B00IFDKX42


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Weakes said:


> *The Billionaire´s Toy only $0.99 today*
> Alisha Clark has been Carson Reid´s secretary for an agonizing year, the chemistry between them starts to burn beneath the surface. They express their feelings for each other with a passionate kiss at the office party, which leads to them reaching boiling point. Alisha finds herself faced with a daunting new proposition the following morning: does she cut ties with her imposing boss once and for all, or does take up his offer - an agreement that will mean giving her mind and body over to Carson in every way imaginable.
> 
> The Last Day trilogy is sensual and mysterious, it will intrigue you and have you coming back for more.
> 
> This book is intended for mature audiences.
> 
> Link - http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire%C2%B4s-Toy-Last-Day-ebook/dp/B00IFDKX42


Tweeted you. Welcome to the thread and KB.

If you use the linkmaker under the author's tab at the top, you can copy and paste a clickable cover link.
\


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

With the Headmaster's Approval. FREE from 20th to 22nd February. Hope you can take advantage of the offer. 



Restoring discipline at a girls' academy should have been easy for a former US Naval Officer. It wasn't, nor was it easy dealing with an all-female staff.

Adam Wild considers himself well equipped to bring order back to St Mary's Academy in northern England - and he's not about to take No for an answer. Still in love with his late wife, he believes himself immune to the temptations of the female staff.

Fiercely independent Jenna Murray has learned that she does not need a man in her life; especially the arrogant Adam Wild who has stolen the headship she feels should have been hers. She undermines his authority at every turn, until even the girls recognise the underlying emotion in their constant sparring. Determined to bring him down, an allegation by a troubled girl is just the ammunition she needs.

But then Nicole, Adam's late wife's kid sister returns from Africa with a life-threatening condition and a startling request that forces both Adam and Jenna to re-evaluate their feelings about love.

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Catherine.


Thanks so much, Margaret!

Catherine


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 20th & 21st at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*11 5-Stars out of 14 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Jan and Ed.


----------



## IreneP

First, *thanks *to all of you who have helped me out with promo this month during the sale. Today is the LAST DAY at $1.99.

If anybody has a tweet to spare?

FINAL DAY $1.99 #sale. Reviewers call INFAMOUS by @IrenePreston 'Hot, heartwarming, and hilarious' http://www.bit.ly/get_infamous #kindle #romance


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You got it, Irene. Wishing you a big finish for the month.


----------



## julidrevezzo

Free today and tomorrow on Amazon:
my paranormal romantic suspense novella, Murder Upon a Midnight Clear.

_'Tis the season ... for death._

Murder reminds Detective Helene Collias of Holly PD that crime doesn't respect holidays. And the last victim she ever expected to find in her case files is the sister of her old flame, Sean Grant. Ordinarily, Helene's psychic gifts give her an edge but this time, that gift has short-circuited. Could her lingering attraction to Sean be blurring her abilities, or is something more sinister at work?


And if you'd like the UK link it is: Murder upon a Midnight Clear.
Thank you for looking!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Juli. Good luck.


----------



## joyceharmon

Who likes traditional Regency? I've just released my first Regency, A Feather To Fly With.

"In Regency England, young ladies make their fortune by marrying it. But Cleo Cooper has come to London with a different idea - she's going to make her fortune by stealing it. Raised abroad by unconventional parents, Cleo has no use for the rules and strictures of the ton. She'll pretend to fit in, but she has a secret scheme.
Arthur Ramsey, Duke of Winton, is in the market for a wife. He imagines a sweet, conformable young lady who will gracefully fill the role of Duchess, secure the succession with an heir, and not interfere with his scientific pursuits. That's what he's looking for - but what he finds is Cleo. "


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Rose and Joyce. Good luck.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 4th & 5th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## nico

Hey, we just added a *box set* to give Elizabeth Cole fans a deal. It's called _Secrets & Second Chances_ and it contains three Sweet Regency Novellas for $4.99 (a savings of over 40%).










Stories included are:

_Love is Blind_
_Lady in Pearls_
_A Voice at Midnight_

Also, _A Winter's Knight_ is now *free*, so if you haven't had a chance to try one of Elizabeth Cole's stories, now is a great time.

Thanks for reading and helping spread the word about indie authors like Elizabeth!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed. Good luck.

Nico, it helps me to tweet you if you put the Amazon link in your post. I found the Amazon link to the boxed set in your signature and tweeted it, but not the freebie.


----------



## Chicki

I need help! I just entered my book in UBAWA'S Best Book Cover Contest. Pleases help me win by "liking" my photo here:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=603491576403213&set=a.603489279736776.1073741849.100002271297049&type=3&permPage=1









Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> I need help! I just entered my book in UBAWA'S Best Book Cover Contest. Pleases help me win by "liking" my photo here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=603491576403213&set=a.603489279736776.1073741849.100002271297049&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Chicki Brown*


I liked it, I liked it!! Just gorgeous.


----------



## godchild

Hello. I am Christine Schrader and I just listed my new Christian Romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning on Amazon. The price is ninety-nine cents. I hope you will take a look at my newest novel. Not preachy. The girl is a new Christian.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1394292149&sr=1-1&keywords=joy+cometh+in+the+morning


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Christine. Welcome to the thread. I tweeted your book. 

If you look under the authors tab, you'll see link-maker. You can use that to put a clickable link in your post.

Good luck.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love sexy romance novels? WILD ANGEL by Author Miriam Minger is FREE!



Hugs and Happy Reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela

Hi Miriam - thanks for letting us know. I'll get it right now.

My book, *Midnight Reflections*, is on *Kindle Books & Tips* today - $.99



Hope all will enjoy this romantic suspense,
Pam​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela, Miriam, got you both tweeted. Good luck!!


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret!  Liked Chicki's cover.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Pamela said:


> Hi Miriam - thanks for letting us know. I'll get it right now.
> 
> My book, *Midnight Reflections*, is on *Kindle Books & Tips* today - $.99
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all will enjoy this romantic suspense,
> Pam​


Thanks, Pam and Margaret! Wonderful cover, Pam.


----------



## Miriam Minger

You've loved WILD ANGEL (currently free!) so don't miss the breathtaking sequel, WILD ROSES by Miriam Minger! An Irish historical romance just in time for St. Patrick's Day!



Hugs and Happy Reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Miriam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Too early for a beach read? How about a rainy day read.



Sweet Savage Charity - Plymouth Colony 1621
Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.

Of Love and War - July 4, 1943
John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but now he finds himself alone on the boardwalk in his New Jersey home town. It seems like everyone he knew is either off to war or working in the factories producing the armaments of war. Along comes Julie to offer him a cold drink. Happy to have someone to spend the day with, especially one so young and beautiful, he accepts her invitation for a backyard picnic. He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the afternoon will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.

Only In My Dreams -
Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tweeted you, Margaret!  Looks like a fantastic read!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Tweeted you, Margaret! Looks like a fantastic read!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Thanks so much, Miriam.


----------



## SofiaM

Hi to the Indie Romance Thread authors and readers.

I'm new and hope I can add my books. So far there are three in the series. Sensual romance - they are short and each one is $.99.

*CAT WALK DIARIES*

The Cat Walk Agency hires models--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high-it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

You can see the books in the signature.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hi, Sofia, welcome to KB and this thread. I tweeted your book.

Under the authors tab at the top, you will find linkmaker. Search for your book, click make a link, then select, copy and paste the link into your post, either text or image.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New one out today. A 99 cent novelette



Ariel Ramson has everything it takes to compete in the world of NASCAR. Courage, ambition, an adventurous spirit, although there are many who would say she takes too many chances. But never has she taken a chance with her heart, until Kent Landon comes along. Unable to resist a challenge, Ariel finds herself in a competition with Kent that she is just as determined to win as he is.

Kent has been following Ariel through the Internet, watching videos of her races and interviews, searching out images, and, to his disgust, acting like a teenager with a crush. Now that she's racing at his track, he's sure he'll be able to get the tempting little gypsy out of his system. A red-hot weekend with Ariel to scratch that itch, and he'll be able to get on with his plans to find a suitable wife. But Ariel's competitive heart, not to mention his own, may be too tough for him to handle.


----------



## SofiaM

Thanks for the Tweet Gertie!  Best wishes for your new novelette.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - March 22nd and 23rd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*12 5-Stars out of 15 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed. Good luck.

Thanks for the good wishes, Sofia.

Much appreciate the tweet, Miriam.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 24th & March 25th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*15 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thanks Gert for the support.

Ed


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for THREE DAYS - March 26th, 27th & 28th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha again, Ed!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thankee again.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Announcing ~ The Only Good Roman Returns ~ Bargain priced at 99¢


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oooh, he looks like a really good Roman, Christine. Got you tweeted. Good luck.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Vikings on the History Channel? How about lusty Vikings in medieval Russia in THE PAGAN'S PRIZE!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha covered, Miriam.


----------



## starkllr

What if you could see everyone else's dreams?

Sara thought she was just an ordinary college student, and her biggest worries were final exams, Christmas shopping, the cute freshman in the next dorm over with a crush on her, and applying to medical school. And the the dreams started...

It's the first book of six (so far) in the Dream Series, and it's on sale for $0.99...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, J.J.


----------



## rosclarke

A remote Scottish island. A self-absorbed artist. Seven years of unspoken anger. Problem is, he still loves her.

Island Fling: romance short story, 99c: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Fling-Ros-Clarke-ebook/dp/B00J7Q08RS


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rosclarke said:


> A remote Scottish island. A self-absorbed artist. Seven years of unspoken anger. Problem is, he still loves her.
> 
> Island Fling: romance short story, 99c: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Fling-Ros-Clarke-ebook/dp/B00J7Q08RS


Tweeted your, Ros. Good luck!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - April 3rd & 4th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Ruth Harris

A KISS AT KIHALI
ROMANCE SET IN THE ENCHANTED BEAUTY OF AFRICA

Lanky, dark-haired Renny Kudrow, Director of the Kihali Animal Orphanage in Kenya, is a brilliant scientist, a noted television personality, and an expert in animal communication. But human communication?

Not so much, thinks Starlite Higgins, the talented young vet he has hired over the objection of others. He is prickly, remote, critical, and Starlite, anxious to please and accustomed to success, is unable to win his approval.

When Renny and Starlite set out on a dangerous mission, they rescue a severely injured baby rhino whose mother has been killed by poachers. Upon their return to Kihali, they must work together to save the little orphan, now named Zuri-the word means "beautiful" in Swahili.

The little orphan's courage and determination and the idyllic beauty of Kihali, gradually break down Renny's and Starlite's emotional walls. Little by little, they each confront their own painful, invisible wounds.

But how can Starlite know the secret Renny guards is as shocking as the past she conceals?

A KISS AT KIHALI is an inspirational story of grief, healing, and second chances.

(A KISS AT KIHALI contains no sex or cursing and is appropriate for adult and young adult readers. A KISS AT KIHALI was originally published as ZURI.)


----------



## SofiaM

Amazon price matched, so now *Book 1 in the Cat Walk Diaries series is Free*



It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated. Is it love at first date?

This novelette is adult reading not intended for anyone under 18.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## DavidFWeisman

In The Moscow Affair by Taylor Lee, Rafe and Nicki must track down the Senator's daughter before she's sold to the highest bidder, despite deadly enemies in the Russian mob, and the even more dangerous mixture of rage and lust that flows between them.

If your wondering why the title below isn't the same, it's because Taylor Lee decided to get together with six other novelists and give you seven books for the same ninety nine cents.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Sofia.

David, sorry, didn't tweet you since your boxed set is thriller/horror and this thread is for romance only.


----------



## SofiaM

Thanks for the tweet, Margaret. So much appreciated.

I tweeted you from a page in your website:

Author Margaret Lake - 12 Months of Romance @MargaretAnnLake http://www.jobreepublishing.com/series.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SofiaM said:


> Thanks for the tweet, Margaret. So much appreciated.
> 
> I tweeted you from a page in your website:
> 
> Author Margaret Lake - 12 Months of Romance @MargaretAnnLake http://www.jobreepublishing.com/series.html


Thanks, Sofia. I appreciate it.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Counting my blessings! Thank you, Starmagic "Star" for the 5 star Amazon Kindle review for my Captive Brides Collection (Twin Passions/Captive Rose/The Pagan's Prize Boxed Set):

"I shed many a tear reading these books. They lead you on a adventure to love. At times you just want to shake the characters as they fight against their love. It is a common affiliation we all share, but when we get it right we start on an
even greater adventure. These books captured all that's good about love & life."

Hugs to you, dear Star, and to all my readers/friends. Happy reading!


----------



## Cashmoney

Hello,

Thank you for the opportunity for promoting my Short Romance Story for Kindle devices here....

Love, Spiritual Realm is short romance story or a Mom and her daughter and their connection in the spiritual world of love and men.
Interesting and hot..hot..its is also on sale for the month of April...at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H5Q29PG


----------



## nico

Oops, i confused the Historical Romance thread with this one. Anyway, here goes.

Special deal for Kboarders today for A RECKLESS SOUL, the second Secrets of the Zodiac novel by Elizabeth Cole.

99c today only. Tomorrow it releases everywhere else at $3.99. That's 75 percents, people! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JG07W06/


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## godchild

Hello. I am Christine Schrader and I recently listed my new Christian Romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning on Amazon. The price is ninety-nine cents. I hope you will take a look at my newest novel.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.









Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1394292149&sr=1-1&keywords=joy+cometh+in+the+morning


----------



## godchild

Hello. My inspirational romance, Mercy's Revenge, is listed on Amazon for 99 cents.

When Mercy's kid sister dies because her husband walked out on her, he vows revenge against Jim Ackerman. So he moves into a rundown farmhouse in Ohio, across from the Ackerman's Farm and Plant Nursery. Underneath his friendly smile, hatred for the family festers. When he meets Jim's sister, he has a deep desire to spoil her. Why should Jim have a vibrant, live sister when his own sister and her baby are buried six feet under the ground? But Mercy restrains the impulse because he does not want to blow his cover.

http://www.amazon.com/Mercys-Revenge-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397314409&sr=1-2


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 14th & 15th at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Brizecombe Hall,' a short romance that's been described as a potted version of 'Jane Eyre,' is currently free on Kindle and will continue to be available over Easter and in the run up to Charlotte Bronte's birthday:

Brizecombe Hall

If you read and enjoy the story, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.


----------



## Miriam Minger

So excited to announce that my Irish medieval romance WILD ANGEL is now available as an audiobook! And the sequel, WILD ROSES, will be released in May!



Hugs and Happy listening!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry I've been AWOL the past week. I've been helping a friend publish his book of political cartoons and it's been a difficult project. Back on track, although we're not finished.

Tweeted your audiobook, Miriam.


----------



## godchild

My new Christian Romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader will be available for a free download on April 26-27.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Christine. good luck.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Ideal reading this holiday: Native American _Beneath The Shining Mountains_



'Lover? I have no lover! I am chaste. There's not a man alive who can entice me.'

Moon Hawk is playing a dangerous game. Her heart is set on Winter Man, but why would a man with so many lovers want to take a wife?

Challenging his virility captures Winter Man's attention, but in a village of skin tipis where every word is overheard their escalating game of tease and spar soon spirals beyond control, threatening Moon Hawk and her family with ridicule and shame. Is this Winter Man's intention? Or are they both dancing to another's tune?

From buffalo hunting to horse raiding, this is a story set in 1830s of honour among rival warrior societies, and one woman's determination to wed the man of her dreams. [sensual]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Linda.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Thanks, Margaret. Very good of you! Enjoy your holiday "break" -


----------



## godchild

Free download today and tomorrow. My new inspirational romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader is available for a free download on April 26-27.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love a bargain? WILD ANGEL is 99 cents!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Christine and Miriam.

Good luck!


----------



## D.M. Trink

Looking for a summertime read?

Romance, warm breezes, scented flowers, exotic foods.

Live the fantasy now while reading Wrapped in a Rainbow and give yourself a much needed break.
Join Kristy on her journey to finding love where she least expects it!

Only $0.99 or less.

http://www.amazon.com/Wrapped-in-a-Rainbow-ebook/dp/B005FN5ZIO/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Delyse. Good luck.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks for the tweet Gertie!

Good luck to you also!


----------



## 28612

*A HUGE sale 

A PLACE CALLED HOME TRILOGY BOXED SET (3 Books in 1)

99 Cents

This week only!



What a sale! All 3 books of the A Place Called Home trilogy for just 99 cents! That's right. Get the boxed set readers call "captivating" "great read" "terrific" that's usually a nice deal at $8.99, but is now a ~fabulous~ deal at $0.99 -- but only through Saturday!​*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Rose.


----------



## legion

Thank you, Gertie!


----------



## athena nicols

May discount at Amazon. ON THE WING OF EROS by ATHENA NICOLS. Get a sensuous love story that takes place in Italy and Greece FOR $0.99.
at http://www.amazon.com/On-Wings-Eros-ebook/dp/B00D2JRTRI

amazon.com/author/athenanicols


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Athena.


----------



## KaSonndraLeigh

A unique and original Contemporary Romance set in one of the most beautiful cities in the world ... An Aria in Venice is Book Two of the Bestselling Musical Interlude Saga!

Grab it today at only $.99 for a limited time. http://www.amazon.com/An-Aria-Venice-Musical-Interlude-ebook/dp/B00JTO26PA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Kasondra


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Friday May 2nd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*12 5-Stars out of 15 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love romance audiobooks? WILD ANGEL by Miriam Minger just for you! Coming soon...WILD ROSES, Book 2! (Click on Audible Audio Edition, Unabridged)



Hugs and Happy Listening!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

Exciting news! WILD ROSES the sequel to WILD ANGEL by Miriam Minger is now available as an audiobook! (Click on Audible Audio Edition)



Miriam Minger


----------



## athena nicols

New Edition and cover. Promotional discount until May 10th "ON THE WINGS OF EROS" 
Does the perfect man exist? Yes, but only in ON THE WINGS OF EROS. Sophia-Charlotte finds her knight in shining armor. For the hopelessly romantic. Download now.

http://is.gd/w0cvXi

An excerpt: "Let me teach you about yourself," he softly said. "You have fire behind those eyes of yours. It lurks there but it needs nurturing and care. Haven't you ever wanted to kindle it? I do. I want to set you on fire."
She lifted her gaze to his and saw her fire inside his blue eyes; the fire that she never felt until now. He was a sorcerer, a god of love, a seducer of women. What magic was he weaving that she had suddenly become the woman in the painting, full of fiery desire? His soft touch sparked it, his mellifluous voice ignited it and his desire for her gave it force. Her past melted away and the future had not yet come. The moment was forever and it was indeed beautiful. She wanted to stay there eternally, no matter the cost. Her body began to feel light, so light that for a moment she was floating in a sea of warm air. Time seemed to come to a stop.
"Teach me," she whispered. "Gently."


----------



## Anna K

NEW RELEASE!



In the last year, Abby Bentley has failed out of college and lost her high school sweetheart. Unwilling to return home, Abby signs up to volunteer on an Australian farm, where she can hide away from her family and isolate to her heart's desire. Best of all, no one will care about her past. Abby soon discovers she'll be sharing most of her daylight hours--as well as a very small yurt--with the farm's other volunteer: sexy, flirtatious Sage.

The more hours they spend together, the more conflicted Abby becomes. Torn between a growing attraction to Sage and faltering loyalty to her old boyfriend, Abby escapes to her refuge of writing letters she will never send. When Abby finally reveals her past, Sage's secret about his future threatens their bond. With Abby running from her past and Sage trying to escape his future, can they build a relationship in the here and now?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Thursday - May 8th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## godchild

Free download today and tomorrow. My new inspirational romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader is available for a free download on May 10-11.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow May 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*16 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Vanessa Lennox

NEW
Original Sins by Vanessa Lennox​
Young and in love,* Samantha Banks* and *Jackson Hendricks* skinny dipped, tangoed, and explored the world. They loved life, and assumed life would always love them back.

Three years ago all that changed. Careers on different coasts, mistakes, and misunderstandings separated the lovers, and the magic drained from their lives. A chance encounter rekindles the flame, giving Sam and Jax a second chance. This time they don't take it for granted, and carefully circle forgiveness and redemption hoping to find enduring love.

​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Tuesday & Wednesday May 13th & 14th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Tuesday & Wednesday May 20th & 21st at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Ed. 

Sorry for my neglect. Losing Jeff, has thrown me for a loop, but I'll try to get back to tweeting you folks more regularly.


----------



## juliatheswede

*My recently released New Adult Romance with a mystery chaser is available for FREE May 20 and 21 (Tues/Wed). Click on cover to check it out and read blurb below.*

Sparks fly when struggling actress Nina Tyler meets hot lawyer Dylan Whitman. The chemistry between them is so intense Nina even rethinks her staunch position on relationships. Maybe they're not a waste of time after all. But there's something about Dylan that scares her-and she knows it has nothing to do with fear of getting close to a man, like her best friend thinks. It's something far worse.

Preppy Dylan has had his heart broken and his uncle challenges him to move on by going on five online dates. Dylan ends up on a date with Nina. While her unabashed attitude unsettles him at first, he soon realizes that he really likes her. But as they get closer, she pulls back. It's as if she's convinced he'd physically hurt her, which he'd never do. Still, if he doesn't figure out what's triggering her fear, she'll never be his. Little does he know her fear is directly tied to him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted your freebie, Julia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's my best seller with a new look and it's free.



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

Print Length: 50 pages


----------



## godchild

Free download today, May 24th. My new inspirational romance entitled Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader is available for a free download today.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397315479&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Christine. Good luck!


----------



## Pamela

Hi to Indie Romance Thread,

Deadly Fun is at a reduced price of $0.99 for a promo at ENT.



Exotic luxury cruises to the Bahamas are supposed to be fun and exciting. This trip is just a routine investigative job for a woman who works in disguise and undercover, using her beauty to entice men to reveal their secrets. The exciting and sometime harrowing is expected, but this job will be like no other.

Her boss is aboard--as is a mafia enforcer with murderous ties to her own family. She chases suspects through the tropical islands, gets in physical confrontations with knife, fist and firearms. By the end of the cruise, the deck is awash in blood. Can she survive a deadly fun cruise--and her boss, who may be more deadly that the Mafia enforcer that she is investigating?

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Pamela.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret - I'll tweet your newest.  Love the cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Thanks Margaret - I'll tweet your newest. Love the cover.


Thanks, Pamela.


----------



## Miriam Minger

CAPTIVE ROSE by Miriam Minger~Romance Writers of America RITA Award finalist for Best Historical Romance!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you covered, Miriam.


----------



## Chicki

It's ‪#‎ReleaseDay‬! Book Two in my Stafford Bros. series is here!

Driven to make a difference in the lives of the injured and deformed, Atlanta plastic surgeon, Charles Stafford gives up his successful practice to work with a medical organization in Nigeria. Awaiting him at the small village hospital is the beautiful and compassionate nurse, Adanna Okoro, who is everything he has ever wanted in a woman.

Adanna has returned to her homeland after graduation from a London nursing school. Her two desires in life are to help the sick in her nation and to marry a smart, motivated man. Charles enters her life like an answer from heaven, but cultural differences separate them. Adanna must choose between tradition and the man she has come to love.









*
http://amzn.to/Snj9wb UK- http://amzn.to/1hpA4dj ‪#‎romance*
*
Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Chicki. Gorgeous cover. Good luck!


----------



## Pamela

Congratulations Chicki.  I tweeted it too.


----------



## 28612

The Free Spirit.
The Best Man.
The Last Bachelor.
Three friends from college begin the greatest adventure of all -- the trip down the aisle. Follow them all in 3 complete books in the Wedding Series Boxed Set -- $0.99, but only through Sat., June 7. So hurry!


​


----------



## Chicki

Pamela said:


> Congratulations Chicki. I tweeted it too.


Thank you so much, Pamela! 

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Patricia.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

The third and final book of my contemporary romantic suspense series, LEGACY OF LOVE, won't be out until July -- if I can pull myself away from final plans for my daughter's wedding!

I just received the final of the cover and I wanted to share it. If you want to catch up with the first two books in the trilogy before this one is published, they are: 
LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2 and
A LEGACY OF REVENGE www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## 28612

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Patricia.


You are a gem, Gertie! Thank you.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Chicki. Gorgeous cover. Good luck!


Thanks, Margaret!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Those blue eyes really pop, Harriet, Good luck with it. I tweeted the first book.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Those blue eyes really pop, Harriet, Good luck with it. I tweeted the first book.


Thank you for the Tweet! Her eyes are more turquoise than I wanted, but when the gigantic cover here is reduced to an Amazon thumbnail, a natural blue eye disappears. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 3rd & 4th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed. Good luck with the freebie.


----------



## pagegirl

I just released my first serial novella, Claiming Callie (part one)! It's 99 cents for the release!! I didn't really plan much for the release but still excited.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KR18PXQ 
B&N: http://bit.ly/1nOzuIB
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1kxoR9A
Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/claiming-callie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Paige. Good luck!


----------



## pagegirl

Thank you!


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* - dropped the price for a promotion - $.99 - today



Hope all will enjoy the novel.

Congratulations on the new novella, Pagegirl.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Pamela.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Margaret - you always bring us good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Thanks Margaret - you always bring us good luck!


Good to hear!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 7th & 8th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Ed.

I'm going to be offline for a couple of days and I won't be able to tweet. I'll try to catch up when I'm reconnected.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_March Madness_ just reduced to 99 cents.



It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first.

Read Betty's story (Angie's best friend) in _The June Bridesmaid_ also reduced to 99 cents.



Betty has never cared about her appearance. Why should she bother when men were always throwing themselves at her anyway? But not Brian O'Malley. He has eyes only for Betty's friend, Angie, or so he would lead her to believe. Just when she decides to change her look, goaded into it by Brian's insulting comments, he flies off to Ireland for an indefinite stay.

Betty's plans for seduction (or revenge) have to be put on hold until Brian returns for his best friend's wedding. But when Brian finally shows up at the rehearsal, Betty finds her own game turned against her by the handsome, brooding Irishman.


----------



## JumpingShip

How is it I never saw this thread in all the time I've been on this board?  Even though I write mostly thrillers, I love to read romance, so now I'm going to have to go back and take a peek at some of the books listed here. Before I do that though, I'd like to introduce my very first romance. :



Sam Brennan has lost everything. Pushed past the breaking point, his solitary goal is to seek vengeance against the people responsible for robbing him of everyone he's ever loved.

Molly Flynn is a single mom and a paramedic whose shameful secret has her avoiding intimate relationships. When her brother shows up at her back door with an injured friend, tending to the angry man's gunshot wounds is the last thing she wants to do, but there's something about Sam that touches Molly's heart. He's got physical injuries, yes, but Molly can clearly see his heart has been ripped to shreds. She realizes she must help heal this grief-stricken man before he makes a deadly mistake.


----------



## IreneP

MaryMcDonald said:


> Before I do that though, I'd like to introduce my very first romance. :


Looks great - love your cover!


----------



## Kay Marie

The first book in my debut New Adult Erotic Romance novella series "Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One)" just released!  It is only 0.99 cents for a limited time.



*
Book Description*

For curvaceous beauty Day Jamison, life can't get any worse. She is broke, lonely and still grieving the death of her first love. When she encounters one of the owners for Atlanta's premiere upscale gentlemen's club, Club Risque, he offers her a job that could drastically help to turn things around for her financially. Day never saw herself as an exotic dancer, but with few options and limited funds, she decides to take the offer.

One night while dancing she sees a handsome man in the crowd named Knight. The initial attraction sparks a feeling inside of Day that she hasn't felt in a long time but she quickly brushes it off. The last thing she needs right now is a guy adding to her already complicated life. Nevertheless, Knight's charm is hard to resist.

As she delves more into the club, she realizes that there is more than meets the eye than the exquisite decor. Something is not quite right about the infamous Club Risque and the ruthless co-owner Tony Mendoza only furthers her suspicions.

Will her connection with Club Risque improve her life or will it be the death of her?

*Don't miss Book One of the hottest erotic romance series of the year, but be warned-- this series is seductive, suspenseful and very addictive so you can't read just one. *

Available now on Amazon http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A and Google Play http://bit.ly/1nt6eUB


----------



## SofiaM

Book 4 in the *Cat Walk Diaries* - just published!



Each of the women at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency uses an alias. This is the story of Jade. She came from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms. Will the admiration be mutual?

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Sofia.

You, too, Kay and Mary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the Gemini installment of my Zodiac Rising Series, only $0.99.



Gina and Gemma Twining, twins that couldn't be more dissimilar, or maybe they're just two sides of the same coin. Gina is the writer, determined to write gritty novels, revealing the seamy underside of mankind. Gemma is an artist, determined to paint the world in soft pastels seen through rose-colored glasses.

The sisters are vacationing in London when Gemma meets the man of her dreams. Suspicious by nature and wanting to protect her naïve sister, Gina pulls the old twin switch. But pretending to be Gemma and checking out the love of her sister's life proves to be dangerous for Gina's heart as well. Which twin will win this perfect Brit?


----------



## JumpingShip

SofiaM said:


> Book 4 in the *Cat Walk Diaries* - just published!
> 
> 
> 
> Each of the women at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency uses an alias. This is the story of Jade. She came from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms. Will the admiration be mutual?
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Sofia


Great idea for a series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Lisa. Good luck.


----------



## wtvr

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tweeted, Lisa. Good luck.


Wow, thank you so much!!!


----------



## nico

Just released WATCH FOR ME BY MOONLIGHT, the sequel to SCANDAL AT DAWN. Both are sweet regency novellas in a unique voice by Elizabeth Cole.

To celebrate the new release, we're giving away SCANDAL AT DAWN for FREE.

Thanks for being such a great community!




















 


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Nico. 

It's easier for me if you use the linkmaker so I can go directly to the product page on Amazon to send a tweet.


----------



## Tristan Cruz

Novel announcement!










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KXM8IEK

_When Jack Ryder is forced to relocate across country, his life seems hollow and without hope. A chance meeting with an enigmatic younger woman changes all of that. Madalyn Amore is, in Jack's eyes, a young and beautiful miracle of creation. A romance soon develops between them, innocent at first, but growing with fierce intensity even as Jack's dangerous past threatens to cut between them and destroy their love. When it comes to her deep-rooted passion for Jack, though, Madalyn has secrets of her own, and she will stop at nothing to be sure she never loses him.

Against the backdrop of a terrible crime, two souls join in an intense and chilling love story written with poetic justice about the beauty that is new, intense romance. It is a love that will leave you holding your breath, a love found only in the Space Between sleep and awake... _

http://www.dreamdigitalimages.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Tristan. Good luck.


----------



## Tristan Cruz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Tristan. Good luck.


Thank you! That is much appreciated.


----------



## Miriam Minger

You snapped up my Irish romance WILD ANGEL for free, so what's next? The breathtaking sequel, WILD ROSES!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Sheluvspink

Hey everyone.

I just published my romance with suspense elements. It's priced for 2.99


----------



## Chicki

*A WOMAN'S WORTH*, Book 1 in the Stafford Bros. series is now $.99 on Kindle only! - http://amzn.to/12PktK4

 [URL=http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Rekt9vH1L._AA160_.jpg]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Rekt9vH1L._AA160_.jpg [/url]

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam, Portia and Chicki, got you tweeted.


----------



## Chicki

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Miriam, Portia and Chicki, got you tweeted.


Thank you, Margaret!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Miriam, Portia and Chicki, got you tweeted.


Thanks, Margaret! You're a gem.

Miriam Minger


----------



## wtvr

New Erotic Romance.... Everyone wants a piece of Camille. Struggling to finish her last few weeks at the halfway home and make the deal of a lifetime at work, Camille is being pulled in all directions. It looks like everything will work out, if she can just keep everyone satisfied long enough to keep her secrets safe.


----------



## Sheluvspink

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Miriam, Portia and Chicki, got you tweeted.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LisaGloria said:


> New Erotic Romance.... Everyone wants a piece of Camille. Struggling to finish her last few weeks at the halfway home and make the deal of a lifetime at work, Camille is being pulled in all directions. It looks like everything will work out, if she can just keep everyone satisfied long enough to keep her secrets safe.


Tweeted you, Lisa.


----------



## wtvr

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted you, Lisa.


Thank you thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Time for Cancey (Zodiac Rising Series - Cancer) a romantic novelette for only $0.99.



Cancey Cangrejo has a habit of jumping from job to job until she finally lands her dream job. Flight attendant. But on her first day, she meets Marco, the dashing Latin who works business class and has a reputation for acquiring lovely ladies. Cancey falls hard, but she knows she doesn't stand a chance with a man who dates gorgeous supermodels and high-powered business women.

But her good buddy, George Campion, big brother to all women, steps in to help Cancey attract Marco. The trouble is, after taking her for a makeover and spending the day with her, George wants Cancey for himself.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Dana many thanks for starting this thread.

Misunderstood as a gold-digger Sheila doesn't believe a marriage can be successful based on love after watching her mom and older sister's failed marriages and love lives with men. Therefore she schemes to get a man making six figures who can help create a business partnership to build a lifestyle based on the American Dream. Her criteria: of course he must be making bank, never married and definitely NO kids ALLOWED!!!

Neal Towers was not your average black man. He was a successful air personality for the number 1 broadcast radio-company in the USA and he was moving up the syndicated radio show list fairly quickly; expecting to have his own syndicated show one day soon. He had a college degree, making big money, never married and he loved beautiful and successful black women. He was the perfect man for Sheila; only there was a catch. Actually there are 3 catches that Shelia will find out once they tie the knot.

This book asks the questions; how soon is too soon to marry and are married couples allowed to keep secrets from each other.

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-BMW-Recalibrate-Love-Book-ebook/dp/B004GEAP1U/

******


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Alm. I tweeted your book to my 13K followers. Good luck.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tommorow June 26th & 27th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Welcome to the thread, Alm. I tweeted your book to my 13K followers. Good luck.


Gertie/ Margaret first let me say thank you for the welcome, it is most appreciated. Now let say THANK YOU for the most thoughtful thing that anyone could have done for someone that they have yet to meet. I appreciate your altruism and will always be looking for ways to repay your kindness. I'm going to twitter right now and begin following you with the sole intent of RTing you as often as I can.

Thanks again for the warm welcome and the unexpected kindness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alm Hlgh said:


> Gertie/ Margaret first let me say thank you for the welcome, it is most appreciated. Now let say THANK YOU for the most thoughtful thing that anyone could have done for someone that they have yet to meet. I appreciate your altruism and will always be looking for ways to repay your kindness. I'm going to twitter right now and begin following you with the sole intent of RTing you as often as I can.
> 
> Thanks again for the warm welcome and the unexpected kindness.


You're very welcome. I like to tweet my fellow romance writers. I'll follow you back.

Ed, got you covered.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wow! For the lucky readers who've bought Kindle books WILD ANGEL (free!) and WILD ROSES, you can now buy the audiobooks for only $1.99 each! Listening to my Irish romances really makes them come alive so enjoy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for 3 Days June 28th, 29th & 30th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you Ed and Miriam.


----------



## godchild

Hello. My inspirational romance, Mercy's Revenge, is listed on Amazon for 99 cents.

When Mercy's kid sister dies because her husband walked out on her, he vows revenge against Jim Ackerman. So he moves into a rundown farmhouse in Ohio, across from the Ackerman's Farm and Plant Nursery. Underneath his friendly smile, hatred for the family festers. When he meets Jim's sister, he has a deep desire to spoil her. Why should Jim have a vibrant, live sister when his own sister and her baby are buried six feet under the ground? But Mercy restrains the impulse because he does not want to blow his cover.

http://www.amazon.com/Mercys-Revenge-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B007P5WST4/ref=la_B007PUZL98_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1397314409&sr=1-2


----------



## N.D. Taylor

I suppose we're traveling on the same journey as many of you, only our novels are romance with a heavy fantasy theme. And there's two of us, LOL.

I'm Nick, since Alisha and I take turns on different forums to reach as many people as possible. Links to all of our work are in my signature. 
When I say heavy fantasy, think of the show Lost Girl, or any other paranormal feature with a lot of romantic suspense and adult overtones. Along the way, I've met a lot of nice authors of contemporary romance with whom I have traded books. Normally, I don't read contemp... but this has been a great way to discover other books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christine and Spellbound, welcome to the thread. I tweeted you both.


----------



## N.D. Taylor

Awesome, thanks for the welcome and the tweet.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My short, adult Medieval romance, 'Rhiannon,' is currently free to download from Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/155276

Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Smashwords, Amazon & elsewhere.

Rhiannon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Catherine Chapman said:


> My short, adult Medieval romance, 'Rhiannon,' is currently free to download from Smashwords:
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/155276
> 
> Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Smashwords, Amazon & elsewhere.
> 
> Rhiannon


Tweeted for you. Good luck.


----------



## SofiaM

The Box Set for the *Cat Walk Diaries* series just went live yesterdday.



*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 1 - Goldie* 
It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated. Is it love at first date?

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 2 - Ebony* 
Ebony was the first woman employed as an escort at the modeling agency. She has faked her feelings for so long that she's totally numb. She meets an interesting stranger and decides to try an experiment to get the excitement back in her life.

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 3 - Ruby* 
Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie, suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that will change both of their lives forever.

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 4 - Jade* 
Jade came to the US from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms. Will the admiration become mutual?

This series is for mature readers over 18 years. Sensual Romance.


----------



## legion

Tristan Cruz said:


> Novel announcement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KXM8IEK


Gosh, that's a lovely cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sofia and Rose, got you tweeted.


----------



## SofiaM

Thanks Margaret!  Tweeted  'Rhiannon' for you!


----------



## Tristan Cruz

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Gosh, that's a lovely cover.


Thank you! I made it myself


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 7th & 8th at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SofiaM said:


> Thanks Margaret! Tweeted 'Rhiannon' for you!


_Rhiannon _isn't mine, but I appreciate the thought. 

Got you tweeted, Ed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Permafree first in series.



And if you like that, I've bundled books 1-4 at a savings of about 40% (do you really expect me to do the math?) over buying the series individually.



May, 1942 - Regan O'Reilly comes from a long line of police officers. She would have followed her father and brother into the Force but women officers are rare and usually relegated to the status of social workers.

Now she's a private investigator with her own agency and the freedom to live her life the way she wants. That is until she meets widower Mark Harris and his delightful son, Patrick, who have plans of their own for Regan.

From an undercover assignment investigating a Black Market ring to working with French Freedom Fighters in Nazi occupied France, Regan's thoughts are never very far away from the man and boy who are determined to win her heart. When Regan's final mission takes an unexpected turn, her only desire is to return to the man she left behind and her only fear is that she might not make it out of France alive.


----------



## MMJustus

Hi. All of my books have romance in them, but aren't necessarily romance front and center -- except for my homage to Shakespeare, Much Ado in Montana:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JCZLUOE










*All bets are off*

Tara Hillerman, town librarian, has lived in remote, tiny Campbell, Montana, all of her life. Except for the college years she'd like to forget. Don't bet she'll leave.

Tim Swanson escaped Campbell when he went off to med school nine years ago. Now he's home to help his ailing father close up the town's only medical clinic. Don't bet he'll stay.

Then Tim's father makes a medical mistake that almost ruins their best friends' lives. Tara bets Tim their own future that he can't set things right, and who will back down now?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, MM. Good luck.


----------



## MMJustus

Thanks!


----------



## JamesHight

SofiaM, I really love your covers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 10th & 11th at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 17 reviews*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Ed. Sorry I'm so late.


----------



## SofiaM

Thanks to Jameshight - Making the covers for my books is so much fun. Glad you like them.  Yours for 'Rise of the Blue Sun' is quite stunning.

Sorry Margaret.  I'll just tweet your website to make sure I don't make a mistake.  Thanks for the tweet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SofiaM said:


> Thanks to Jameshight - Making the covers for my books is so much fun. Glad you like them. Yours for 'Rise of the Blue Sun' is quite stunning.
> 
> Sorry Margaret. I'll just tweet your website to make sure I don't make a mistake. Thanks for the tweet!


That's okay. I appreciate the thought. The easiest way is to go to Amazon's product page and hit the tweet button there.


----------



## AleahBarley

Tempting the Ringmaster is available now! 5* Reviewer says: "Definitely THE book you want to be reading right now."

Welcome to Buck Falls, Michigan, where the gossip is fresh, the people are feisty, and the circus has pulled in for a limited engagement.

The last thing police chief Graham Tyler needs is a ragtag bunch of circus freaks rolling into town.

Then he meets sassy, spirited, ringmaster Belle-Anne Black.

Belle-Anne's got a rule against dating townies, and she's not about to break it... even for the spicy hot lawman who makes her insides sizzle. Then Graham makes her an offer she can't refuse: one night only, no repeat performances.

Of course, in the circus nothing ever goes exactly to plan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Aleah, and good luck.

Tweeted your book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 14th & 15th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## juliatheswede

So you like bad boys on Harleys and feisty heroines? Then check out LOVE CURSED, only 99 cents July 17-21:


Ricki is in heaven when the guy she's crushed on forever asks her out. But after two months of dating, he suddenly dumps her, claiming he's no longer attracted to her. Convinced she's too fat, Ricki decides to get in the best shape of her life, using a trainer. That's when she meets dangerously hot and mysterious Dante, a boxing instructor and trainer at the gym she joins.

Former gang member Dante has problems. He must work twice as hard to keep his job when gym management learns he's on probation. In addition, he's trying to help his buddy get out of the gang. So the last thing he needs is a client like Ricki, who's annoyingly beautiful and inquisitive enough to uncover a tragic past Dante refuses to deal with. In order to stay at the gym and out of prison, he has no choice but to train her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Julia. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I keep forgetting this thread exists.

Anyway, earlier this month I published a short historical romance called _Hanging Day_.



London, 1751: It's hanging day at Tyburn and nine condemned criminals, six men and three women, are about to meet their end on the infamous triple tree. Among the crowd come to see them hang is Jack Blackstone, better known as Blackjack the highwayman.

But Jack has not come to Tyburn on this day merely to gawk at the spectacle of a public execution. For among those to be hanged today is Eliza Colson, Jack's beloved, sentenced to death for a crime she did not commit.

Jack is going to save her from the gallows&#8230; or die trying.

This is a short story of 5500 words or approx. 17 print pages. Available for *99 cents*.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tweeted, Cora. Good luck.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Gertie.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

The first two books in the Legacy contemporary romantic suspense series--LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS and A LEGACY OF REVENGE -- are on sale for five days. Reg. $2.99, now $0.99 each. The third and final book of the series, LEGACY OF LOVE, will be published in August .

Legacy of the Highlands: www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

A Legacy of Revenge: www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Harriet. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thank you!


----------



## IreneP

Anyone else have books in Kindle Unlimited?

Just wondered what participation is from posters on this thread!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> Anyone else have books in Kindle Unlimited?
> 
> Just wondered what participation is from posters on this thread!


I've only got one book left in Select. It runs out the end of September. I'm giving it a month to see if it picks up any KU borrow, but if it doesn't, I'm pulling it from Select.


----------



## 28612

Anyone going to RWA?  If you see me, grab me and say hello!  I can ~never~ read those darned nametags, so I hope you'll tell me who you are after you grab 

Pat McL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Anyone going to RWA? If you see me, grab me and say hello! I can ~never~ read those darned nametags, so I hope you'll tell me who you are after you grab
> 
> Pat McL


That's assuming they can read your name tag.  Have fun and bring us back some good info.


----------



## jillianneal

Announcing the 4th novel in _The Gifted Realm_ series, _Rock Bottom_, by Jillian Neal!

"He's reached the end. Narrowly escaping certain imprisonment and possible death, his body seems unwilling to fight anymore. Perhaps, what he needs are the wings of an Angel. Can he have anything good in his life? Can he have true love again? How can he keep her from ending up like Amelia? Could it ever be worth the risk?"

Also, for a limited time, Book 1, _Within the Realm_ is on sale for just $0.99.



Reviews from the series.

_Once again, Jillian Neal showcases her ability to take fantasy to a new level, making it feel real and frighteningly plausible. From the warmth and loyalty in the powerful Haydenshire family that extends to those they love to the brutal realities that lurk around every corner to the steaming romance shared by lovers, I was in Ms. Neal's world, believing every word, seeing every scene, feeling every emotion. This author can write, but even I am amazed at how she can go from the precious first weeks of a newborn's life to a melt your eyeballs sexual scene in the flip of a page! 
- Dii from Tome Tender Book Blog_

_The characters.. oh the characters.. Quite honestly, I have a hard time picking my favorite. 
-Reviewing in Chaos_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Jillian. Congrats on the new release.


----------



## IreneP

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've only got one book left in Select. It runs out the end of September. I'm giving it a month to see if it picks up any KU borrow, but if it doesn't, I'm pulling it from Select.


Good luck. I got a little bump right after launch - I promoted the "Free on Kindle Unlimited" - don't know if that helped.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

IreneP said:


> Good luck. I got a little bump right after launch - I promoted the "Free on Kindle Unlimited" - don't know if that helped.


Unfortunately, KU popped up just as I started a five day free run. I can't start promoting until that's done. Even then, I think I'll wait a day or two to see if there are any follow-up sales.


----------



## IreneP

Patricia McLinn said:


> Anyone going to RWA? If you see me, grab me and say hello! I can ~never~ read those darned nametags, so I hope you'll tell me who you are after you grab
> 
> Pat McL


Not going _exactly _(I can't get away during the day) - but I'll be there Friday afternoon for a few early Happy Hour meetups. If I don't find anyone to glom onto after about 7, I'll be in the bar


----------



## laurelinthegolden

*"Never before have I ever cried while reading a book... never.... until I read Looking Beyond the Pass by E.K. Hughes. I couldn't believe it myself as the tears rolled down my face. Maybe it was because the story, although fictional, was based around true events. Even so, the author's personal attention to detail and the delicate way in which the story was told was beyond riveting and allowed me to feel an emotion I had never experienced so extremely before while reading... genuine pain..." -OnlineBookClub.org*

*5* reviews!*

*Only $1.99!*










Anna is a young Russian university student who spends every minute of her life pouring over books and hiding from society. One fateful day in August 1958, her studious attitude is instantly disrupted when she meets a handsome athlete named Rustem. With one look, Anna falls head over heels in love. Being around him causes Anna's no nonsense demeanor to fade away as their romance blossoms. In January 1959, Rustem sets out on a cross country skiing/hiking expedition, led by Igor Dyatlov, to Mount Otorten, which in the language of the local natives ominously means "don't go there." On the slopes of Kholat Syakhl, or "mountain of the dead," fate once again intervenes in a way no one could ever imagine.
http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Beyond-Pass-E-K-Hughes-ebook/dp/B00I3RE2KQ/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1405974747&sr=8-1&keywords=looking+beyond+the+pass


----------



## Gertie Kindle

laurelinthegolden said:


> *"Never before have I ever cried while reading a book... never.... until I read Looking Beyond the Pass by E.K. Hughes. I couldn't believe it myself as the tears rolled down my face. Maybe it was because the story, although fictional, was based around true events. Even so, the author's personal attention to detail and the delicate way in which the story was told was beyond riveting and allowed me to feel an emotion I had never experienced so extremely before while reading... genuine pain..." -OnlineBookClub.org*
> 
> *5* reviews!*
> 
> *Only $1.99!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna is a young Russian university student who spends every minute of her life pouring over books and hiding from society. One fateful day in August 1958, her studious attitude is instantly disrupted when she meets a handsome athlete named Rustem. With one look, Anna falls head over heels in love. Being around him causes Anna's no nonsense demeanor to fade away as their romance blossoms. In January 1959, Rustem sets out on a cross country skiing/hiking expedition, led by Igor Dyatlov, to Mount Otorten, which in the language of the local natives ominously means "don't go there." On the slopes of Kholat Syakhl, or "mountain of the dead," fate once again intervenes in a way no one could ever imagine.
> http://www.amazon.com/Looking-Beyond-Pass-E-K-Hughes-ebook/dp/B00I3RE2KQ/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1405974747&sr=8-1&keywords=looking+beyond+the+pass


Got you tweeted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dwallock said:


> I have an indie romance free.
> *Crescent* - http://www.amazon.com/Crescent-George-Ash-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00L83GKRA/
> 
> It's a short literary romance.


Tweeted you, Daniel. I don't think I've seen you in the thread before, so welcome and good luck.


----------



## ruecole

I keep forgetting about this thread, too! 

I've just released a Regency Romance short story, Promises & Perceptions.










For Isabella Dearborne it's the first ball of the season and she is eager to dance with handsome Mr. Harrison--if only he'll ask her. But when her elder sister, Amelia, rudely spurns her suitor, Mr. Croswell, Isabella dutifully steps in and takes her place. Soon, Isabella begins to see that neither gentleman is quite what she imagined at the beginning of the evening.

Promises & Perceptions is a short story of 4200 words or about 15 pages in the inimitable style of Miss Jane Austen.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MA087JO

$0.99 or FREE with Kindle Unlimited!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Growing up can be hazardous to your health. Nevada Tate wasn't trying to be bad on purpose; it just that trouble had a way of finding her. She was the epiphany of Nerd Central; a genius who lacked social skills and it didn't help that she was always the new kid in school and that she had skipped two grade levels. Face it, being 15 years old, brand new to a school and a senior is like having "beat me" tattooed on the forehead.

Zai Robinson wasn't trying to be the most popular boy in school. As a matter of fact he didn't even like the attention; but what could he do-rich, a natural athlete with good looks; oh yea and he had the fast car to go with it. Who else could he date except the most popular and the cutest girl in school; of course that was Jennifer Ashley Taylor. So why did the most popular girl in school have to pick on the newest nerd in town and why did Zai Robinson have to get involved?

But as life is, you can never plan on anything always happening like it's supposed to. Imagine Zai's surprise when he thinks he's going to teach the new girl a lesson and it's him who gets schooled.

Read the entire Series:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GHNDIO/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ISLU1S/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056B0QJ8/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I'm having a 99c/99p countdown on With the Headmaster's Approval until 5th August.










I've added a cautionary *(an offbeat romance with an unexpected outcome)* to the blurb to warn readers of traditional romances that this one is a bit different.

Restoring discipline at a girls' academy should have been easy for a former US Naval Officer. It wasn't, nor was it easy dealing with an all-female staff.

Adam Wild, controversially appointed as Head of St Mary's Academy in northern England, considers himself well equipped to bring order back to the school - and he's not about to take No for an answer. Still in love with his late wife, he believes himself immune to the temptations of the female staff.

Fiercely independent Jenna Murray has learned that she does not need a man in her life; especially the arrogant Adam Wild who has stolen the headship she feels should have been hers. She undermines his authority at every turn, until even the girls recognise the underlying emotion in their constant sparring. Determined to bring him down, an allegation by a troubled girl is just the ammunition she needs - so why does she hesitate to use it?

But then Nicole, Adam's late wife's tearaway kid sister returns from Africa with a life-threatening condition and a startling request, one that Adam is unsure he can fulfil, forcing both Adam and Jenna to re-evaluate their feelings about love.

_Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference._

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

(An offbeat romance with an unexpected outcome)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HB6329C


----------



## Jena H

Not your grandmother's romance books..... 

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can their story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? Or will Jenna remember that, for most people, real life isn't like a romance novel...? 


*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel _Nobody's Perfect_ has just been published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?


A "relationship novel".... portraying a relationship as it might happen in _real life._ And a romance with a wonderful future. What's not to love??


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi Jena H,

Seems like Jenna is a popular name as we've both chosen it for our main characters


----------



## Harriet Schultz

LOVE LUST BETRAYAL MURDER

Book Two of the Legacy series, A LEGACY OF REVENGE, is on sale for $0.99 (reg. $2.99)

www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

*From Scribblers' Ink Blog:*
_"Scottish intrigue, unbelievable passion, mystery, revenge - this one hits on all cylinders - providing a truly thrilling plot that readers will not be able to put down...The first book was exhilarating; this one is a heart-pounding adventure that never stops. The Legacy Series is a true gift to readers!"_


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Memories* - It's $.99 for a promotion for another day.



Hope you all will enjoy this romantic thriller.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## SA_Soule

Hi everyone!

Some great books listed here. 

I have two paranormal romances that are on sale right now.


BEAUTIFULLY BROKEN on sale for a limited time for only $0.99 - Kindle: http://amzn.to/1qyb3MB


IMMORTAL ECLIPSE, a Night Owl Review Top Pick is on sale now for only $2.99 - Kindle: http://amzn.to/1oYJsSu

Wishing everybody much success with their own writing journey!


----------



## Jena H

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Hi Jena H,
> 
> Seems like Jenna is a popular name as we've both chosen it for our main characters


  Not a bad name,is it?? I discovered I have a habit of giving my main female characters names that end with "a," so I'm trying to be more conscious of it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jena H said:


> Not a bad name,is it?? I discovered I have a habit of giving my main female characters names that end with "a," so I'm trying to be more conscious of it.


I have a Joanna in my family saga . Beware of having names ending in an s. I ended up with Charles's, Giles's, Miles's, Lucas's, Thomas's. It is three families over three generations, but I won't make that mistake again .


----------



## claudiameyler

My new novel, The Red Serpent Club is out now, exclusive to Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M3ET4B2/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00M3ET4B2&linkCode=as2&tag=redserpentclub-20&linkId=UMV4M47WKDUMAVNG


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted you, Claudia. Good luck.


----------



## IreneP

I've got a bundle release today that could use a little love!

Here are some sample tweets:

SUMMER HEAT 10-book #romance hot #boxset only #99cents LIMITED TIME http://amzn.to/1sFLRGR by @irenepreston @KarynGerrard & more #hot

SUMMER HEAT 10-book #romance bundle only #99cents LIMITED TIME http://amzn.to/1sFLRGR by @irenepreston @KarynGerrard etc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tommorow August 12th & 13th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My short Victorian romance, 'High Sea,' will be free on Kindle 16 through 20th August. If you read and enjoy the story, I'd appreciate reviews on Amazon and elsewhere.

High Sea


----------



## Doril

MMJustus said:


> Hi. All of my books have romance in them, but aren't necessarily romance front and center -- except for my homage to Shakespeare, Much Ado in Montana:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JCZLUOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All bets are off*
> 
> Tara Hillerman, town librarian, has lived in remote, tiny Campbell, Montana, all of her life. Except for the college years she'd like to forget. Don't bet she'll leave.
> 
> Tim Swanson escaped Campbell when he went off to med school nine years ago. Now he's home to help his ailing father close up the town's only medical clinic. Don't bet he'll stay.
> 
> Then Tim's father makes a medical mistake that almost ruins their best friends' lives. Tara bets Tim their own future that he can't set things right, and who will back down now?


Tweeted you.


----------



## AmberDa1

This is my latest release, romantic suspense. Thanks in advance for sharing! 

http://www.amazon.com/Draped-Red-Amber-Dane-ebook/dp/B00MCY64ES/ref=la_B007MXU7VU_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1408050712&sr=1-6


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 18th & 19th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Nycorson

I'm proud to present my contemporary romance - Ink Deep. A twist on the Beauty and the Beast story.

Tattoo artist Corbin Franklin has everything, including a tumor that will kill him. Determined to not let his art die with him, he seeks someone to be his living legacy, wearing his art on their body.

Briony Carmichael has lived the majority of her life as a recluse. She hides in her apartment, reluctant to face the world because of her looks. Burned over 87% of her body as a child, the scars make her a monster. The idea of art covering her body, and having something beautiful on her, pulls her out of her seclusion. In a moment of insanity, she offers up her body to Corbin as his canvas.

Intrigued by this woman, who looks like a monster, Corbin agrees to use her as his canvas. With each tattoo the relationship between them alters, forcing them to explore the truth of beauty. Through Briony, Corbin learns about life in a burn unit, and his selfish heart starts to grow. Briony's outlook changes as Corbin and his business partners pull her into the world she avoided for so long. When their first sexual encounter goes badly, Corbin takes steps to repair the damage he caused, treating her like the beautiful woman he is falling in love with.

As they struggle to repair their relationship, and let their love grow, Briony's parents take her to court, desperate to stop the relationship and the tattoos. The chain of events that follows might cost them everything; even each other. Can they grab love before death takes Corbin away?

Reviews welcome, but be warned, I've been told it should come with a Kleenex needed warning.

 [br]Write to live, live to write. Was I suppose to sleep?[br]Renee Lovins | Blog


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeeted you, Renee and Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 19th & 20th at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow August 21st & 22nd at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews*

​
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## 28612

Strike a blow for ice cream and cookies!

I have a book that's free right now. It's reached No. 2 in the Kindle store. Yay! ... and now it's stuck behind the Mediterranean Diet book. What? A diet book? That's just wrong. ;-)

FREE through Aug. 25

LOST AND FOUND GROOM
A Place Call Home, Book 1

​


----------



## 28612

Pass the cookies and ice cream!  

LOST AND FOUND GROOM
is No. 1 Free Kindle Book!

(I have a screengrab of it from Amazon, but can't seem to get the image to show up here -- sorry! It's on my FB page)


----------



## Tara Mills

Hi everyone. I'm new to indie publishing but loving it so far. I just put my first Kindle Countdown into effect on my latest release, Dark Storms. It's only .99 cents through August 27th. Thanks.

Blurb: Fresh out of the Navy, Gabriel Nadeau is more than ready to settle down when he accepts a job on Pelican Cay. He craves peace and serenity-and lands in a tempestuous paradise instead.

Barely unpacked, he finds himself entangled with the enchanting free spirit, Adriana Hernandez, marked by a jealous rival, and uncovering an ongoing crime. As the residents prepare for the storm of the century bearing down on them, Gabe discovers the hurricane is the least of his worries and he and Adriana are both in more danger than either realized.

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Storms-Pelican-Cay-Book-ebook/dp/B00LGZKU76/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404330823&sr=1-2


----------



## Bryn

My first novel, a romance.










*"A White Heron Flies Once"*

*Sometimes in life you need to move on. Mark's done that. Crossed half the globe to evade a persistent devious bully who's determined to ruin his life. He has his own determination: a better life. He has a new job, acquires a sophisticated new girlfriend and buys a new home, an isolated farm. The country plunges into economic and agricultural crisis.

Dave his neighbour is stuck in poverty, a poverty life won't let him work his way out of. Helen, Dave's precociously clever, mercurial teenage daughter is determined too. There's no way she's spending her adult life in poverty.

With the help of the effervescent Dorothea they strive to make the farm viable.

There's a rape, a conspiracy to commit murder, an unwanted romance. Heartbreak, death, then the eruption of a passionate deep felt love that brings contentment and happiness. It arrives in parallel with wealth and stability. But the past is waiting: it wants no rosy future. Maybe no future at all?

Set in New Zealand during the period 1984-2000. Circa 434pp *

http://www.amazon.com/White-Heron-Flies-Once-ebook/dp/B00MNK7D64

It's just gone on sale and awaits its first reviews.


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun is $0.99 today for a promo on Digital Books*



Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## lilactyme

Can now be pre-ordered. "My Heart In Seoul" is available now for purchase. Both books can be read free with Kindle Unlimited.



















"Meet Me Under The Lavender Sky."
Wen and Jasmine plan a vacation, but after a sexy bet, they soon find out that you don't have to go away, to getaway.
"Meet Me Under The Lavender Sky" is the second book featuring Jasmine and Wen; who made their first appearance in the award winning, bestselling book "My Heart In Seoul". Although "Meet Me Under The Lavender Sky" is a stand-alone, the author strongly recommends reading "My Heart in Seoul" first, in order to fully understand some of the backstory.

http://amzn.com/B00MWFPD62

"My Heart in Seoul"
In the award winning contemporary romance *My Heart in Seoul*, "the author shows us that love has no boundaries, and barriers should never prevent anyone from going after their true soul mate. The story, without doubt, lives up to its title.

Jasmine Sinclair, is a strong-willed journalist who is engaged to a Hollywood actor. Her fiancé indiscretions create a scandal, leaving Jasmine washing her hands of all men. At the insistence of her mother, she accompanies her father, Senator Sinclair, to Seoul on a business trip and is joined by her two best girlfriends, Candace and Rita, the catalysts that will push Jasmine to give love and romance another chance with the protagonist, Wen Hon."

http://amzn.com/B00J1BQ1LG


----------



## Miriam Minger

Love Highlands romance? Then A HINT OF RAPTURE is the perfect book for you!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

"This family series is right up there with the likes of the Westmorelands (Brenda Jackson), the Graysons (The late Francis Ray) and the Wolf Pack ( Maureen Smith). Get the first one and settle back, enjoy the ride from the ATL to Vegas to Nigeria." - Amazon review of* STAFFORD BROS. SERIES *










Book 1 - http://amzn.to/12PktK4 & http://bit.ly/1nHovQv 
Book 2 - http://amzn.to/Snj9wb & http://bit.ly/1uolYhZ
Also in paperback! Book 3 coming Winter 2014...

Chicki Brown


----------



## Pamela

Best wishes to Chicki and Miriam - tweeted your books!


----------



## Miriam Minger

On sale this weekend, WILD ROSES, the breathtaking sequel to Miriam Minger's Irish historical romance WILD ANGEL! Only $2.99!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - Free Sept 19th*



Caribbean Cruise Caper
Take a luxury cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, dangerous Mafia gangsters and her boss. Can you envision collision?

Hope all will enjoy this thriller.
Pam​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tommorow Sep 22nd & 23rd at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*LEGACY OF LOVE*, The third and final book in the contemporary romantic suspense Legacy series was released last week. Unlike the first two, *LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS *and *A LEGACY OF REVENGE,* this one can be read as a stand-alone, although the experience is enriched by reading the first two.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sep 23rd & 24th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Miriam Minger

I love a great Highlands romance and you will too! A HINT OF RAPTURE by Miriam Minger is only $3.99!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 27th & 28th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## donna callea

Hi everyone. Haven't been here in a while, but happy to be back. My novel The Haircut: a romantic New Year's fantasy has a new cover, and I'd be interested in your thoughts. 
It's set in the 1940s, and has some nice reviews, etc. But it's pretty much been languishing lately, since it's a holiday read. But I'm hoping to get it going again.


----------



## AisFor

Hi everybody,

The first part of my new serial, Isabel and The Wolf is now available!



It tells the story of Isabel, a feisty, sassy young artist, who moves from Chicago to a small town in New Mexico. There she encounters the sexy, mysterious Peter, a man as attractive as he is unsettling, and an alpha male in the true sense of the word. As he takes her deep into his wild life in the forest, she begins to realize that he's hiding something big.

The erotica is sizzling and the romance intense as the heroine begins to fall for the intense Peter, who always seems to be just out of reach.

The tone of the book is sexy, mysterious, dark and sensual, offering a fresh take on the werewolf genre.

Part One is 16,000 words, while future installments will be around 25,000 words.

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My historical romance anthology, 'Collected Romances,' is only 99c on Kindle Countdown this weekend. That's seven stories for pretty much the normal price of one!

Collected Romances


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*To celebrate the release of the third (and final) book in the Legacy Series, LEGACY OF LOVE, I'm running a limited time sale.*

*Each book (reg. $2.99) is now $0.99.*
* Three full-length contemporary romantic suspense novels for less than $3.00!! 
More than 100 four and five star Amazon reviews!!!*​
LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS
www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

A LEGACY OF REVENGE
www.amazon.com/dp/B00BSD9UFY

LEGACY OF LOVE
www.amazon.com/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been here in a while, but happy to be back. My novel The Haircut: a romantic New Year's fantasy has a new cover, and I'd be interested in your thoughts.
> It's set in the 1940s, and has some nice reviews, etc. But it's pretty much been languishing lately, since it's a holiday read. But I'm hoping to get it going again.


Great new cover Donna. Congrats.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tweeted Donna, Ariana, Catherine and Harriet.


----------



## AisFor

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted Donna, Ariana, Catherine and Harriet.


Thanks a lot, Margaret - much appreciated!!!


----------



## SofiaM

My newest in the *Cat Walk Diarie*s just came out. (Sensual romance for readers 18+)



The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be higher still for the women who are thus employed

This novella is for the readers who contacted me, wanting to hear more about Ruby and Richie's romance from book 3 in the Cat Walk Diaries. There were also requests to find out if Ebony and Ted got together again. The beginning of their story is in book 2. This is a continuation of the stories of these two couples at a fabulous yacht party.

This novella is in Kindle Unlimited, so those with that service can read it free.​


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun - A thriller novel - Free Oct 23rd*



Take a Caribbean cruise with a beautiful, courageous, sleuth. Who else is aboard? A deadly Mafia family - and her boss. Will she survive? Her boss may be more lethal to her than the Mafia gangsters.

Thanks for looking!
Pam​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

After writing Listen To Your Heart, I wanted to tell Lena's back story. It's taken me a long time to get around to it but finally, here it is.



October, 1917 - Lena Garson, 19 years old, daughter of an old-fashioned banker and his wife, thinks of herself as a very well-brought up young lady leading a quiet life with a predicable future. When Clarence Muldoon, son of the richest man in town, begins to court her, Lena feels her life is now going in the direction her parents want for her.

Jack Manning, born on the wrong side of the tracks but determined to make a better life for himself and his widowed mother, sees Lena as part of that life. All he has to do is convince Lena that love and laughter are worth much more than all the money Clarence Muldoon has to offer.


----------



## Pamela

Tweeted for you Margaret. Lovely cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pamela said:


> Tweeted for you Margaret. Lovely cover.


Thanks, Pamela. Tweeted you, too. Glad you like the cover.


----------



## Chicki

Check out my Amazon Central Author Page -- *http://amzn.to/l2kjXQ*. Lots of great reads! 










*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Halloween Special
FREE Today Only October 31st at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## AisFor

*Part One of my werewolf erotic romance serial Isabel and The Wolf is now FREE!!

Rated 4.5* across 24 ratings on Amazon*​
_"If you like reading books by Viola Rivard,Lorie O'clare,Anne Marsh & Eve Langlias then you should give this series a try.
It's a unique Paranormal Fantasy storyline filled with Romance ,Intrigue ,Heartbreaking Emotion,Suspense and very Weird ,Steamy Erotic scenes that will have you Red Faced,Dizzy and Breathing Heavy."_​
Isabel Alexander has no idea that werewolves exist. Until now, this hadn't been an issue, but she's just moved to the only region in the southern states where wolves still roam free. And where there are wolves, there are werewolves.

Her quest for a dominant man gets the attention of one such specimen - the sexy, mysterious Peter. However, his wolf is so close to the surface that he can barely keep it hidden from a human female. After a storm ruins their first date plans, Isabel is confronted by a man as unsettling as he is captivating.

At the same time, she can't shake her attraction for the good-looking stranger. While sense tells her it might be dangerous, stronger emotions lead her to his house, where, for the first time, she learns what alpha really means.



*AND Part Two is out now!!*​
Isabel's first encounter with Peter has left her crazy with desire - as well as frustration.

A second meeting promises the completion she so badly needs. Before this can happen though, her submissive desires are put to the test.

Signing her autonomy away to a man who makes her feel like a hunted rabbit could be the stupidest thing she's ever done. But the reward is a glimpse into Peter's wild life, deep in the New Mexican wilderness - and the most intense passion of her life.

Just as Isabel's heart begins to open to the fascinatingly free-spirited man, he slips out of her grasp, reminding her that he's as enigmatic as ever.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 13th & 14th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson

for FB*


----------



## Pamela

I have two promotions today - so to save space I'll put them both here:

*Deadly Memories* - Thriller/Romance - about a terrorist threat. Ebola. I wrote this a few years ago and now it seems timely. It's at Kindle Books & Tricks.

Price is reduced to $0.99



______________________________
*Midnight Reflections* - Romantic Suspense - with a murder mystery

It's promoted at eBookHounds today.

Price is reduced to $0.99


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My short Victorian romance, High Sea, is currently free on Kindle and will be until Monday 17th November. This is the last time it will be free through KDP Select so grab it while you can!

Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 15th & 16th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## mariahardin

When Happily-Ever-After taunts Carolyn Pettis with friendship, in the guise of a tall, dark man with brown sugar eyes, versus sexual fantasies, what's a woman to do? Direct her destiny! Then along comes need &#8230; as sexual heat threatens to swamp their beach with irresistible urges.

A retrospective love story stretching from the hippie generation to the groovy eighties ... Can't Stop the Waves brings tears and happily-ever-after bliss to Gen X and Y.

http://www.amazon.com/Cant-Stop-Waves-Maria-Hardin-ebook/dp/B00MV5UF9I


----------



## RossPonderson

----->4.6 out of 5 stars on Amazon! 

----->3 out of 4 Stars from Mamta Madhavan at OnlineBookClub!

----->ReadersFavorite says: "... A pleasure to read and savor ... the characters are round and strong ... one of the best showdowns I've ever seen ...."

----->3.6 out of 5 stars on Goodreads!

____________________________________________________

What would YOU do?

You've just run away from the only home you've ever known.

You've just run away from a life of wealth, high society, privilege, luxury, and ease.

You've just run away from a life of beatings, constant fear, public and private humiliation, parental violence, and a father who hates your guts.

You don't know where you're going, where your next meal is coming from, or where you're going to sleep tonight.

You have a bus ticket and $200 in your pocket.

What would YOU do?

That's the dilemma 19-year-old Dana Van Werner faces in "Child of Privilege," an Adult Contemporary Romance eNovel. This stark and gritty story takes the heartbreak of domestic violence and weaves it into a tale of courage, strength, and determination. You'll watch this lovable and down-to-earth teenager (who is more "girl next door" than debutante) grow up quickly as she confronts the "real world" for the first time.

You'll find yourself cheering for this endearing underdog as she searches for a new home and a new life, and finds a gentle, caring man who truly loves her.

The climax ensues with the uncovering of a humiliating family secret. It then reaches a flashpoint as long-simmering anger, resentment, and hunger for revenge finally boil over into a terrifying showdown between Dana and her father. Not all the characters survive this harrowing confrontation. But after the smoke clears, this classic "rooting for the underdog" story closes with a tearful happy ending.

Get "Child of Privilege" right now. 

By the way, YOUR fair and honest review is more than welcome!

Child of Privilege


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 25th & 26th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Chicki

Since I'm not writing this weekend, I thought I'd share an unedited excerpt from *DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH* coming Winter 2015:

******










He wanted to avoid speaking to his father for as long as humanly possible, so he dialed the house number instead. When his mother answered, he cleared his throat and simply said, "Hey, Mama."

"Is it true, Gregory?" she asked in a tone that sounded like she was heartbroken.

He closed his eyes and dropped his head back so it thumped against the wall. "Yeah."

"I just have one other question." She exhaled a long sigh. "Why?"

The muscles in his throat constricted, and his eyes welled. "I don't know, Mama. I'm--I'm not like my brothers."

"I'm so worried about you, honey. We heard them say on the show tonight that you'll be off camera for the time being."

"It's not a permanent decision. I'll find out tomorrow. Don't worry about me, Mama. I'll be all right."

"I'm not so sure, Gregory. Maybe you should talk to someone about this."

"I will. I promise. Look, I have to go now. Talk to you later." He clicked off the call overwhelmed by the shame that had become his constant companion. Whenever he had a hook-up with someone, afterward there was no elation or even a sense of satisfaction. Just shame and emptiness, and hearing the disappointment in his mother's voice multiplied that shame ten-fold.

*******
If you want to read the first two excerpts, they're on my blog here:

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/.../10/writer-wednesday.h... 
and
http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/.../dont-stop-till-you-ge...

ENJOY!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Dani Collins

99c Countdown this weekend!

*BLAME THE MISTLETOE*
Sexy, snuggly holiday romance with a Montana Rancher 

http://www.amazon.com/Blame-Mistletoe-Montana-Born-Christmas-ebook/dp/B00NOAZJI6


----------



## nitareeny

THE SYRIAN VIRGIN BY ZACK LOVE
HISTORICAL ROMANCE

On sale through December 5th

Amazon(.com): http://tinyurl.com/TheSyrianVirgin
Amazon (UK): http://tinyurl.com/TheSyrianVirgin-UK

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize her Christian community and destroy everything in her life. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael, the Syrian-Christian American who leads the political effort to protect his community, and Julien, her college professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund. Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan. Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

LIFE shattered her. LOVE empowered her


----------



## RossPonderson

No more beatings. No more living in fear.

Dana Van Werner has had enough.

Now she's running to save her life.

_She's running straight into a deadly showdown._ 
____________________________________________________

An Adult Contemporary Romance novel about one woman's strength, courage, determination, and sheer guts.

----->4.6 out of 5 stars on Amazon!

Get "Child of Privilege" *now*.

By the way, YOUR fair and honest review is more than welcome! 


Child of Privilege


----------



## SofiaM

What a nice surprise when I looked at Cat Walk Diaries - Book 1 - on Kobo.

2 reviews - both are five stars



Cat walk diaries-Book 1 Goldie.
"Great I just wish it hadn't been so short. Great just too short wanted more."

Cat Walk Diaries-Goldie
"It was great but I wish it was longer."

The series is sensual romance. The first book is free. All others are in Kindle Unlimited except the Box Set.


----------



## Nadine LaForet

_*The Crime of Seduction*_ by Nadine LaForet is *ON SALE * for *99 cents *  in honor of Nadine's birthday TODAY, DECEMBER 9!!!!  [/b]

8 FIVE-STAR REVIEWS ON AMAZON

Reviewers call *The Crime of Seduction* _"witty and selling with sexiness"_ and full of _"sensuality and raw sexiness." _

Don't wait, get your's while it's cheap and easy 

Available on Amazon (of course) http://amzn.to/1BIIYjY as well as Kobo, Barnes and Noble, Smashwords, iBooks, etc.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Hot Argentine vineyard owner Sebastián Castillo wants love, but gets involved with the wrong women. 
Life has taught fashion designer Dani Doherty to not trust men.
After one passionate night together, Seb returned to Buenos Aires and Dani in New York. They never forgot each other and when they meet again six years later, the spark is still there, but Seb has a dangerous enemy. Read LEGACY OF LOVE to find out how, or if, these two can find their way back to each other.

*LEGACY OF LOVE*
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Love-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00NKRYUPQ


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 18th & 19th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## donna callea

In the mood for a New Year's Eve read?

On sale until 1/1/15 for just 99 cent.
Happy New Year.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Collected Romances,' an anthology of seven short historical romances, is currently free on Kindle and will be until New Year's Eve:

Collected Romances

Reviews, recommendations and ratings appreciated.


----------



## H.G. Suren

My new romance short story is released. Please, check it out.

How often do you remember your first love?

Mher is a successful writer. He's married and has a son. Everything seems to be going as he planned, everything until he gets a message from his friend, Arsen.

_"Have you seen the comment on the photo?"_

He hasn't seen the woman who wrote the comment for twelve years. He hasn't looked into her beautiful eyes since his graduation party.

She was the first person Mher ever loved. He put her out of his head a long time ago, but his feelings for her never left. They were buried deep, but now they've been unlocked by a simple comment.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RK11KX8​


----------



## SofiaM

*FREE Cat Walk Diaries - Book 4 - Jade*



"In China, I didn't look Oriental enough, and I was much too tall for a girl."

"I woke, disoriented once again. I'd been dreaming about the soaring peaked mountains, the green valleys, 
and cool cloudy weather of my home, China. In the dream I could even smell the sharp cold breezes."

"I was left on the steps of the orphanage when I was just a few days old, as though my mother had left a human 
deposit in the night, and then hurried away, never to return."

This novelette is sensual romance for adults over the age of 18.​


----------



## godchild

Joy Cometh in the Morning by Christine Schrader sells for ninety-nine cents.

Fresh out of Graduate School, Carly Anderson was ready to make her mark on the world. Suddenly her mother died and she had to immediately get a job so that she could support her baby brother Nathaniel. Though her scholastic achievements were excellent, she lacked practical experience which is crucial in the real world.

Against his better judgment and office policy, Brent Lockhart decided to take a chance on her knowledge, albeit her inexperience. He did not want to admit the attraction he felt when he first saw her. She was young, beautiful, smart, and innocent.

Life was just starting to clique for Carly when she started to receive frightening phone calls. The voice was distorted and mechanical sounding. "I will call, and you will come running," the eerie voice insisted. Carly tried to ignore the prank calls until the day the voice on the telephone convinced her that he had her baby brother. She had to go running and she had to go alone.

http://www.amazon.com/Joy-Cometh-Morning-Christine-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00IM2QMSW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

[/url


----------



## Pamela

*Deadly Fun* - had a promo, so this is the* last day for $.99*

Cruise with a beautiful sleuth. Also aboard, the Mafia and her boss. Envision collision?

(The perfect sleuth is a chameleon, every man's perfect dream.)



Hope all enjoy - 359 pages
Pam​


----------



## Chicki

Announcing the re-release of _*Have You Seen Her?*_ the Shades of Romance Magazine 2011 Fiction Book of the Year. It has a beautiful new cover and has been re-edited.










If you've never read this contemporary romance with 52 four/five-star reviews, find out why Santa Barbara socialite Dani Reynolds left wealth and privilege for a minimum wage job and a ghetto apartment. It's on sale now for $1.99!

Kindle - http://amzn.to/ixHNZI

Thanks!

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## IreneP

Love the new cover!


----------



## Harmonious

Hi, Thanks for the opportunity to post news of this new, fun romantic novel set in London, released today with a 99c opening offer.



LONDON JAN 20 2015: A deceptively light satire on the modern writing and publishing world, THE MODIGLIANI GIRL, 
a new novel by Jacqui Lofthouse will be published on Thur, 22 Jan 2015.

Jacqui Lofthouse studied for her MA in Creative Writing at the University of East Anglia under 
Malcolm Bradbury and Rose Tremain. Widely reviewed by the national press, her novels have
also been praised by Louis de Bernières, Jonathan Coe, John Mortimer and Tracy Chevalier,
amongst others. Previously published by Penguin and Bloomsbury, Jacqui has sold over 100,000
copies in the UK, the USA and Europe.

Publication Date: 22 Jan 2015 Ebook and Paperback Genre: Literary Fiction
ISBN: 9780993092213 Available from Amazon and to order from bookshops worldwide.

THE MODIGLIANI GIRL

Anna Bright never wanted to write a novel. At least, that's what she tells herself. But a chance
encounter with a famous novelist and a surprise gift of an art book cut a ***** in Anna's resolve.
The short, tragic life of Modigliani's mistress, Jeanne Hébuterne, becomes an obsession and before
she knows it, she has enrolled on a creative writing course, is writing about a fictional Jeanne and
mixing with the literati.

As her novel grows and takes on a life of its own, Anna feels her own life becoming increasingly
irrelevant. She is absorbed by the story of Jeanne, who committed suicide aged 19 following the
artist's death, jumping from a high window in Paris, pregnant with his child.

When Anna is invited to take part in a televised literary competition, hosted by an unscrupulous 
writing guru, she agrees, but later regrets her choice. Under the gaze of the camera, she has become
part of a TV circus; unlike the Bohemian Jeanne, she has sold out. Will she manage to save her
sanity and her relationship, before she becomes a by-product of the literary world?

"Every word is magical, almost luminous" Daily Mail reviews Bluethroat Morning (Bloomsbury)

"A remarkable, often beautiful and startling piece of writing. A considerable achievement." 
John Mortimer reviews The Temple Of Hymen (Penguin)

Click the flag of your country to download at the launch price of 99c:


----------



## Chicki

*Wednesday, January 28th *is release day for *DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH*! Greg is itching to tell his story... https://www.facebook.com/StaffordBrothersNovels


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - doing a promo - so it's $0.99*



Medical mistake or Murder? Will she find out in time, or will he get her too?

Romantic Suspense - 325 pages​


----------



## Chicki

Tomorrow is release day, and I'll be giving away a copy of _*Don't Stop Till You Get Enough *_at each one of my blog tour stops. Check it out here:

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/20.../.../on-road-again.html

‪

Chicki Brown


----------



## Chicki

*It's RELEASE DAY!* *DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH*, Book Three in the Stafford Brothers series, is live. An explosive secret. A forbidden relationship. $2.99










*http://amzn.to/1D2ILja*

Chicki Brown


----------



## Miriam Minger

The Vikings are coming! Pre-order your copy now for only $1.99!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Chicki

Today I'm visiting with the lovely Stella Eromonsere-Ajanaku! I'm sharing an excerpt from _*Don't Stop Till You Get Enough *_and giving away a copy of the book. Stop by an read Rhani's reaction to Greg's first therapy session.










http://flirtyandfeistyromance.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/dont-stop-till-you-get-enough-by.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Feb 7th & 8th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Rues_Corner

Hi Dana!
Thanks for hosting this thread.
I have a Romantic Comedy series, The Lake Effect Series, available at Amazon.

Book 1 - It's Not My Favorite (http://tinyurl.com/nrgc6m8) - regular $4.99 (will be $0.99 on March 11, 2015 - 1-day only)
_An irreverent, modern-day, romantic comedy. Break-ups, meltdowns, family secrets, wild nights and finally a journey of self-discovery to exotic New Zealand keep Gwenn and Rachel stumbling toward independence._

Book 2 - My Favorite Second Chance - releases on March 11, 2015

Book 3 - Finally My Favorite - will release in June 2015

Thanks!
Rue


----------



## Catherine Chapman

High Sea , my short Victorian romance, is currently free on Smashwords to celebrate Valentine's Day!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/517058

Reviews, recommendations and ratings appreciated.


----------



## Chicki

My latest release, *DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH*, is featured on *USAToday*!!!!!!










Read the review here - http://www.usatoday.com/story/happyeverafter/2015/02/22/michelle-monkou-recommended-romances-cairo-brown/23860753/?hootPostID=afd6115a03920c2b4249791a0345625a

Chicki Brown


----------



## Chicki

The Romance Reviews is celebrating their 4th anniversary starting tomorrow with a HUGE celebration! Go to this link to see the incredible list of prizes from participating authors including Yours Truly!

http://www.theromancereviews.com/event.php










*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Susan Alison

My rom com, 'All His Own Hair' is currently half-price - this has given me good excuse to procrastinate even more than usual messing about with Photoshop - which is why there's a bunch of Corgis partying in celebration of this Special Offer. UK: http://amzn.to/1G5DUmp US: http://amzn.to/1E63eb6


----------



## Chicki

Here's a link to my #SampleSunday post...

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2015/03/moving-right-along.html

*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Collected Romances is free on Kindle until Sunday 15th March. This is the last time the book will be free on Amazon so grab it while you can! Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated. Collected Romances


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - $0.99 today for a promotion*




Review from Amazon UK

5.0 out of 5 stars Midnight.reflections
By joanie - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What is this?)

Fantastic book not what I expected but a million times better lovely story the kind you don't want to finish .
I enjoyed it so much I will probably read it again in the future.

Thanks for checking it out
Pam​


----------



## Chicki

*Don't Stop Till You Get Enough* received a wonderful review in *USAToday*! Check it out here:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/happyeverafter/2015/02/22/michelle-monkou-recommended-romances-cairo-brown/23860753/?hootPostID=afd6115a03920c2b4249791a0345625a










*Chicki Brown*


----------



## Pamela

What a wonderful review, Chicki. Congratulations!

Today I have *Deadly Memories* at $.99 for the promo - Free Kindle Books and Tips.



Thanks for checking it out!
Pam


----------



## nitareeny

*The Syrian Virgin - an epic Saga/Romance - 99 cents (until March 24)! *

"The Syrian Virgin" is a gripping story about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York, and has been compared to "The Kite Runner" and "The Diary of Anne Frank"...

Anissa is traumatized by the most brutal conflict of the 21st Century: the Syrian Civil War. In 2012, Islamists in Homs terrorize a Syrian-Christian community and destroy everything that a young woman holds dear. Narrowly escaping death, Anissa restarts her devastated life as a college student in NY. She is bewildered and lost -- a virgin in every sense.

But despite her inexperience with men and life in the United States, Anissa is quickly drawn to two powerful individuals: Michael Kassab, the Syrian-American leader working to found the first Mideast Christian state, and Julien Morales, her Columbia University professor who runs a $20 billion hedge fund.

Complicating matters, Michael is still attached to his ex-girlfriend and Julien is the most sought after bachelor in Manhattan (and has hidden demons even his therapist can't extract). Anissa's heart and her communal ties pull her in different directions, as she seeks hope and renewal in a dark world.

Now (until March 24th) you can snag "The Syrian Virgin" for just 99 cents and read the first book in the series just in time for the stunning sequel (full of romance, surprises, and intrigue) coming out on March 23rd! Grab it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd. All links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/the-syri...


----------



## Alm Hlgh

How much is a good deflowering worth?

Some people say never judge a book by its cover, but Stacy Lowe would never know it. For her entire life she has been judged, ostracized and made fun of based on her birth defects and unique sense of style in clothes. But if anyone would dare get close, they would be surprised to find the pearl that lies within her.

Now enters Madison Bryson. He needed money and he needed lots of it fast. A local Chicago gangster was threatening to dislocate his knee caps and sell his sister overseas as a sex slave to pay for their father's gambling debts. Therefore how could he walk away when as luck would have it- he overhears the teachers at the school making a wager to see if anyone could deflower and humiliate the odd looking new librarian Stacy Lowe?

Women flocked around Madison for his good looks and instantly they would fall in love with him. He was used to 'hitting and quitting' them so how hard could it be to woo the ugly Stacy Lowe and do her a sweet favor of taking her virginity?
But even a well laid plan isn't perfect. What happens when trying to uncover her- he finds the hidden pearl inside of her and suddenly the tables are turned? He finds himself falling for someone he would never give a second glance to.

And what happens when Stacy falls for him but discovers that everything she loved about him was only a lie. It was all part of the bet to see how fast he could take her down. Can two mismatched people find love in a very superficial world that judge people based on what is seen on the outside and not on the character on the inside?


----------



## sharielk

"The Year of Soup" by Howard Reiss is available for just $1.99 today through April 21 as a part of a Kindle Countdown Deal.

This award-winning, readers favorite romance is featured today as a Kindle Daily Deal on KND and on Book Gorilla.

Letters left to Tess from a recently deceased friend reveal a surprising past and a future she never saw coming.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC

Don't miss out on this captivating book that one reviewer calls "soup for the soup"!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Kitty,' a short Regency romance, intended as an homage to Jane Austen and that has been praised for its comedy, is currently free from Smashwords and its retailers:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/338206

If you read and enjoy the story, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Smashwords, Amazon and elsewhere.

Kitty


----------



## nitareeny

99-CENT SALE OF "ANISSA'S REDEMPTION" by author Zack Love

Now you can grab this stunning romantic saga, full of surprises, for just 99 cents! "Anissa's Redemption" begins with a detailed summary of book 1, so it can be enjoyed as a standalone. Or as the sequel to "The Syrian Virgin" which is a GRIPPING STORY about a young woman's journey from war in Syria to love in New York. Get it now for just 99 cents on Kindle, Nook, iTunes, Kobo or Scribd.

All the links are here: http://zacklove.com/my-books/anissas-redemption/


----------



## Chicki

In case you haven't seen this, it's the best review ever! <3










https://twowritersonebook.wordpress.com/2015/04/08/dont-stop-till-you-get-enough-by-chicki-brown/
*
Chicki Brown*


----------



## sharielk

SALE ALERT! $0.99!

Don't miss out on this captivating romance filled with love, loss, desire and suspense!

A Readers' Favorite "hands down, great read. 5 stars!"

"The Year of Soup," by Howard Reiss
A surprising past paves the way to a future Tess never saw coming.

Buy it today for $0.99!!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC

#ebook #sale #mustread #fiction #romance #mystery #5stars


----------



## GlitterCamp

I am really glad I found this!!!!!!!  So many books I want to read!!!!


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Get your FREE copy of the YA romance: Hearts to Follow Series, June 3-5th!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7VKY5E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










The Hearts to Follow Series is made up of three YA contemporary romances!

JUST PRETENDING:When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

CHANGED?:Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?

STAGE LIGHTS:Tessa has always been confident both on stage and off. However, this summer she lands a roles as Juliet and finds herself face to face with a real life Romeo. Can Tessa concentrate on the play instead of focusing on Anthony? Will their on stage romance lead to an off stage one as well? Only time will tell, under the stage lights!

Want to start reading sooner? Head over to Kindle now and get the first book, Just Pretending! (PERMAFREE!!)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## ReginaM

I recently released my debut novel, A Secret and a Kiss...a historical romance novel set in Colorado in 1870.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011WX265U?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

From the time I wrote _Listen to Your Heart_, I wanted to write both Lena's backstory and her daughter Jackie's story. In the original work, Jackie is only three years old, but I just fell in love with her.

Now the trilogy is done and here it is for your enjoyment. And I have to tell you, Jackie's story (_The Bold Heart_) is one of my top three favorites.

And the entire series is available for you Kindle Unlimited subscribers.

             

October, 1917 - Lena Garson, 19 years old, daughter of an old-fashioned banker and his wife, thinks of herself as a very well-brought up young lady leading a quiet life with a predicable future. When Clarence Muldoon, son of the richest man in town, begins to court her, Lena feels her life is now going in the direction her parents want for her.

Jack Manning, born on the wrong side of the tracks but determined to make a better life for himself and his widowed mother, sees Lena as part of that life. All he has to do is convince Lena that love and laughter are worth much more than all the money Clarence Muldoon has to offer.

             

When Lena Manning finds herself widowed after World War I, she must build a new life for herself and her infant daughter. With the help of her church, she finds stability and contentment until the arrival of a new pastor turns her quiet life upside down.

Turned out of her job at the church, Lena is offered employment and a home with a wealthy family. When the son of the house pursues her, she is drawn into the seductive world of wealth and power. Can she survive the secrets of that world, or will fear drive her back to her church where she can no longer be sure of her welcome?

             

1937 - Jackie Manning Bradshaw. She'd inherited Jack Manning's bold heart, tempered once in a very great while by her stepfather's gentle upbringing and her mother's practical nature. But as far as Jackie is concerned, she'll need that bold heart to work her way onto the Broadway stage; the only place she's ever wanted to be.

Bill, Nan, and Eddie, Jackie's best friends in acting school. Their destinies are intertwined in ways that none of them could ever have imagined.

Alistair Dane producer, director, mentor, and ladies' man. Will Jackie fall under his spell or will he fall under hers?

From the bright lights of Broadway to the silver screen to a war-torn Europe, Jackie finally comes home to find her own true heart at last.


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm so excited to announce that my new contemporary romance series TO LOVE A BILLIONAIRE by Miriam Minger is **Available for Pre-Order Now** at Amazon!!

Book 1 - The Maiden and the Billionaire (Awakening)
Book 2 - The Governess and the Billionaire (Discovery)
Book 3 - The Pirate Queen and the Billionaire (Domination)
Book 4 - The Highland Bride and the Billionaire (Return to Innocence)

Short sexy novellas to heat up your day--or night--and take your breath away!

www.MiriamMinger.com


----------



## Chicki

http://blacklikemoi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Screen-shot-2012-05-14-at-11.25.36-AM.png

I'm preparing to release Book Four in my Stafford Brothers series, and I am officially on the promo parade. Today I shared some of the promos I've created.

http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2015/09/starting-promo-parade.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chicki said:


> http://blacklikemoi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Screen-shot-2012-05-14-at-11.25.36-AM.png
> 
> I'm preparing to release Book Four in my Stafford Brothers series, and I am officially on the promo parade. Today I shared some of the promos I've created.
> 
> http://sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/2015/09/starting-promo-parade.html


Shared one of your promos, Chicki. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I finally finished the trilogy I started with_ Ariana's Pride (A Medieval Trilogy Book 1)._, Continued with _Catherine and the Captain (A Medieval Trilogy Book 2)_ and ends with ...



July 1492 - Diana, one of the "Trouble Twins" with her brother Will, has spent her early years in one scrape or another ... until she was 13 and the king required her to attend Elizabeth Woodville, the dowager queen. When the dowager decides to spend her remaining years in an abbey, Diana has no choice but to go with her. Now, freed from her obligations by the death of the dowager, Diana is determined to make up for lost time with one last grand adventure.

Davi, gypsy horse trader and destined to become Rom Baro, leader of his clan, has known Diana since she was born. But the only thing he remembers about Diana is how she and her twin plagued his life with their pranks. And it isn't long after Diana returns from the abbey that he realizes that she is still determined to plague his life but this time as a woman grown.

*Until midnight on the 7th, Diana and the Gypsy will be available at just $0.99.
*


----------



## Chicki

On ‪#‎SALE‬ now! Book One in the Stafford Brothers series... ‪#‎romance‬ ‪#‎family‬ ‪#‎series‬
Kindle- http://amzn.to/12PktK4


----------



## Miriam Minger

FREEBIE ALERT!! Just published sexy contemporary romance THE MAIDEN AND THE BILLIONAIRE by Miriam Minger is *FREE* at Amazon! Start with The Maiden and the Billionaire (Awakening) and then follow Hannah and Cain's steamy intimate adventures in Books 2, 3, and 4!

The Governess and the Billionaire (Discovery)
The Pirate Queen and the Billionaire (Domination)
The Highland Bride and the Billionaire (Return to Innocence)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's been a crazy year and I haven't been tweeting everyone as I used to. Just no time. But now I'm back and I hope to RT every post especially those who give me a tagline and a link.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Hangar Dance,' a short romance set during WWII, is currently free on Amazon:

The Hangar Dance

It will remain free throughout November on Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277501

Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.


----------



## TheSynthSeries

Synth: Severed
Book One in The Synth Series

How far would you be willing to go to make your dreams come true?

At SYNTH-a night club in the heart of L.A.-Poppy and Mila will have their friendships, integrities and identities tested... 
But will they be the chosen ones?


----------



## Bree Roberts

Hey fellow romance writers!  Love the kboard community.

Click on my cowboy book below and read the free sample on Amazon if you like.    (It's also free today only).


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Chicki

I'm Dishing the Pie with author Monique DeVere! Come on by and read my answers to the questions she asked and get a great recipe while you're there!

http://bit.ly/1YLuGWu


----------



## Susan Alison

Amazon has included 'White Lies and Custard Creams' in the '12 Days of Kindle Sale' - this means it's currently half-price!









UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0053D0B8A?keywords=White%20Lies%20and%20Custard%20Creams%20-%20A%20Romantic%20Comedy&qid=1451120440&ref_=sr_1_1&s=digital-text&sr=1-1

US: http://www.amazon.com/White-Lies-Custard-Creams-Romantic-ebook/dp/B0053D0B8A/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1451132689&sr=8-3

Happy Festive Season to you all!


----------



## Chicki

OMG! What a great way to start a new year! Book Three in the Stafford Brothers series, DON'T STOP TILL YOU GET ENOUGH, was chosen as one of the must-read romances of 2015 by HEA in USAToday!

http://happyeverafter.usatoday.com/2015/12/31/must-read-romances-2015-michelle-monkou/


----------



## Susan Alison

New Year, New Romantic Comedy!!!










UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019HLR438?keywords=New%20Year%2C%20New%20Hero%20-%20A%20Romantic%20Comedy&qid=1451120407&ref_=sr_1_1&s=digital-text&sr=1-1

US: http://www.amazon.com/New-Year-Hero-Romantic-Comedy-ebook/dp/B019HLR438/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1451144053&sr=8-4&keywords=new+year%2C+new+hero

Kate Benning and Tom Cole, both members of neighbourly households known locally as The Three Families, had always known they would marry each other.

However, Tom was stifling her, and Kate was determined to free herself of these marital expectations before the New Year began.

She dreamed of getting herself a new hero in the New Year.

And a dog. She'd always wanted a dog.

But nothing ever goes according to plan...

News of new books can be sent to you in the comfort of your own inbox if you'd like to sign up for my newsletter at my website: www.SusanAlison.com


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Braggot Park,' a short, sensual romance, set in Elizabethan England, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/404382

If you read and enjoy the story, reviews, ratings and recommendations would be appreciated.

Braggot Park


----------



## Pamela

*Moonlight Valentine* - just released on Feb 13th

$.99 - for Valentines Day and month of Feb.



Moonlight Valentine 
Jennifer, a physical therapist, falls for the man in the wheelchair before she has any idea how dangerous his job is. Healing him is her role and in that she excels. Then he's gone for months, in danger, and Jennifer is devastated. Will he break her heart?

            ​


----------



## Catherine Chapman

To mark the bicentenary of Charlotte Bronte, my collection of short historical romances, 'Three Romances,' is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/356113

If you read and enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings, here and elsewhere, would be appreciated.

Three Romances: Brizecombe Hall, Kitty & The Hangar Dance


----------



## nico

_How can a Reign of Terror survivor possibly fall in love? Well, Sophie's not just any survivor._

*A RECKLESS SOUL* by Elizabeth Cole - On sale for $2.99 for a limited time.
(Historical / Napoleonic War Romance)

Amazon: http://a-fwd.com/asin=B00JG07W06
iTunes: https://itun.es/us/8rQyab.l
Kobo: http://bit.ly/1QIyGn4
Google: https://goo.gl/suOI4k
Nook: http://bit.ly/1QgKLOg

Read an extended excerpt: http://elizabethcole.co/a-reckless-soul


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hannah has spent her entire life playing it safe. But when she catches the eye of gorgeous billionaire Cain, the unlikely couple begins a steamy, all-consuming game that has Hannah letting down all her walls. Will their fling turn into something more?

***On sale for a limited time for 99 cents!***



Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman* - just published. It's book 2 of The Necromancer.

Primarily a paranormal, it does have a sweet romance between Heather and a man she meets in the hospital after being hit with a lightning bold, thrown by the scary Necromancer.



Omar is free,out of prison, on parole in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, her true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find Michelle. When they do,will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too,become his victims?
This story features Abigaile's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous old haunted diamond.
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.


----------



## trixiebloom

_*Facebook Blues*_ is a romantic comedy about what happens when you chase your past.

Accident prone misfit _Lauren_, is dizzy and sexually intoxicating, although she believes herself incapable of love. Deeply bored and unimpressed with her life, she delves into her past, looking for her first love, _David_.

More than twenty years since they last met, she is about to re-enter his world, uninvited, with life changing consequences for everyone around her...

This book has an accompanying playlist, and an original song 'embedded' within.

Reduced for 2016 at Amazon - was *$9.95*, now *$4.95*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01DYYP2VA
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DYYP2VA

Smashwords Summer Sale 2016 - Use the code *SSW50* to get an *additional 50%* off *Facebook Blues* during July, making it only *$2.48* &#128536;
#Smashwords #SummerWinterSale2016 #FacebookBlues

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/629974

Enjoy ***


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Three Medieval Romances,' a collection of short sensual romances set in Medieval and Elizabethan Britain, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/414993

If you read and enjoy the book, reviews, ratings and recommendations would be appreciated.

Three Medieval Romances: Braggot Park, Danburgh Castle & Rhiannon


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Miss Millie's Groom,' a sweet romance set in England during the First World War, is newly-published on Amazon and currently available through Kindle Unlimited. Think 'Downton Abbey' meets 'Lady Chatterley...'

If you read and enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Amazon and elsewhere:

Miss Millie's Groom


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 17th & 18th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*Three day sale of new 5* contemporary romance - FALLING INTO DREW- by bestselling author!*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LA181DA

*She stumbled. He caught her.
She didn't know who he was until she saw his face in a magazine.​*When New York book editor Kate Porter trips and falls into Drew O'Connor's arms, she has no idea that the man with the drop- dead looks is an Olympic champion skier, the face of famous luxury brands, and a serial dater of models and actresses. Their attraction is immediate but neither does anything about it. He rides off on his Harley and she returns to her office.

The chemistry between them is undeniable when Drew's agent brings his reluctant client to Kate's office a few weeks later to pitch a book about his life. As they move forward, their sexual tension makes it difficult to maintain a professional distance. The relationship quickly heats up, but Drew's fame, dark past, and a life-changing secret test their feelings for each other.


----------



## MarcyLooWho

*THIS SIDE OF THE SUN
a New Adult Romance*

Hattie Leonardo comes from a broken family. Young and content with her quiet life, things turn upside down when a tragic event nearly takes her life. Saul Meyers is rugged and sexy. On an early morning coffee run to town, the last thing he expected was to nearly die. Tragedy brought Hattie and Saul together. Can fate keep them bound? Can love blossom from the ashes of a devastated seaside town?​


----------



## Stephanie Vercier

*Between The Boys* - A New Adult Romance - *Book One of The Basin Lake Series*

*Free on Kindle Unlimited or $3.99 to buy*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M6W5EHR








_Hi guys! This is my first novel, one that I hope some of you will enjoy!_

Nine-year-old Paige Kessel's life is close to perfect with a best friend next door, a swing set in her Seattle backyard and a family she loves. But when her father dies from complications of multiple sclerosis, Paige, her mom, and two younger sisters say goodbye to that life and move to the small town of Basin Lake to live with Paige's grandmother. Things look bleak on Paige's first day in her new school until two boys, Evan Mattson and Garrett Hevener, promise that if she sticks with them, they'll make Basin Lake just like home.

Eight years later, and as high school comes to a close, those two boys have become her best friends. When her life is complicated by a breakup and an unexpected change in college plans, she receives a declaration of love from one of her best friends and an offer she can't refuse from the other. While working to put her dream of becoming a teacher back together, she'll be faced with having to make the heartbreaking decision of which man she loves as a friend and which man she can't live without.

Evan Mattson's life has always looked idyllic from the outside, but looks can be deceiving. When Paige Kessel enters his life in the fourth grade, he's overcome with an interest in her that only magnifies over their years of friendship. When his best friend and high-school football star, Garrett Hevener, appears to finally be taking note as well, Evan must make a grand overture to keep Paige in his life. But Evan's life is full of secrets, and he must decide whether or not to let her in, a decision that has the power to save or destroy their increasingly fragile relationship.

*Between the Boys* is book one of *The Basin Lake Series* and may be read as a standalone novel. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M6W5EHR


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Miss Millie's Groom,' a romance set in England during the First World War, is only 99c on Kindle Countdown through 11/16/16 and is still free on Kindle Unlimited:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYRTZ8P


----------



## joseph80

Thank you Dana. I'm Joseph and I'd like to offer my romantic novel. It's just about 2 months old and the reviews have been great. I don't think I'm allowed to post a link but the title is "The Diary of Marilyn Justice"


----------



## Julianne Alcott

It's great to meet you all.

My book, The Ripmender is a young adult romance adventure with a sci-fi setting.

I really enjoyed writing it, and I hope you enjoy reading it.

Here is the blurb...

What if there is a secret organisation that protects us from alien invasion?

What if that organisation is being threatened by an enemy seeking revenge?
What if there is a secret organisation that protects us from alien invasion?
What if that organisation is being threatened by an enemy seeking revenge?
What if the Loch Ness Monster is real?

Cathy Slater's life will never be the same when she finally meets gorgeous rock star Nathan Jake, 
the guy she's been crushing on for years.

Only by risking her life and everything she knows, will Cathy discover the truth, 
and find a love that will change her life forever.

https://www.amazon.com/Ripmender-Julianne-Alcott-ebook/dp/B01LXK17D8


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady,' a contemporary romance set in the Scottish Highlands, is free on Kindle through 2nd January:

http://www.amazon.com/Lairds-Right-Hand-Lady-Catherine-Chapman-ebook/dp/B01M6AXZ5O

It's the perfect Hogmanay read!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Miss Millie's Groom,' a sweet romance set in England during World War One, is free on Kindle until Feb. 13th. If you enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.

Miss Millie's Groom


----------



## Pamela

*Moonlight Valentine*

Valentine's Day Romance - Sweet, Clean, Fun - Short story - 99 cents through Feb.​
​


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady' is free on Kindle through April 17. If you enjoy the book, reviews would be appreciated:

The Laird's Right-Hand Lady


----------



## Chicki

The Stafford Brothers Series is on sale on Kindle and Nook for a limited time!



There are six books in the series, and each one has been reduced to $1.99 until the release of Book One in The Lake Series. You can get them here: Kindle -https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0176FX6GQ/ref=series_rw_dp_sw ; UK series link -http://amzn.to/1L17mXT #Sale #Romance #WomensFiction


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Fight for Dolores,' my short contemporary romance set in rural Ireland, is free on Kindle thru May 29th:

The Fight for Dolores

If you enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Collected Romances,' an anthology of seven short historical romances, is only 99c on Kindle thru May 31st:

Collected Romances

"Good stories; I enjoyed them all," (5-star review, Goodreads).


----------



## ecburns

My first novel No Direction Home is now available on Amazon and free downloads will be available June 15-17. A fun summer read! If you read it and like it, a review would be greatly appreciated. 

Hunter Grayson flits from job to job, relationship to relationship, continent to continent until the tragic death of her parents brings her back to her childhood home. While trying to figure out how to move forward, she meets wild, fun Natalya Haven, who quickly becomes the sister she never had. But when Natalya moves in, their friendship unravels. 
A second tragedy sends Hunter to a small town in New Mexico, a town out of her own past. For Hunter, that's more than a coincidence, that's fate. Natalya's family will fill the void in her life. Natalya's parents will become her parents. She and Natalya's brother will fall in love. But nothing is ever that simple.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady,' a contemporary romance set in the Scottish Highlands, is free on Kindle thru August 28. If you enjoy the book, reviews would be appreciated:

The Laird's Right-Hand Lady

'Who doesn't love a Scottish castle and a handsome Laird-in-waiting? Easy to read and entertaining,' (4-star review).


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Fight for Dolores,' a short contemporary romance set in rural Ireland, is free on Kindle thru August 28th:

The Fight for Dolores

'Looking for something quick to pass a bit of time? This could be it ... A sweet, cute, short story,' (4-star review).

If you enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just a quick note to say "Hi!" to everyone (Hey, Dana!), and that I'm happy to be back on Kboards.

My latest release is My Forbidden Duchess, Book 3 in The Man of My Dreams series, available on Kindle Unlimited!

            

Happy Reading!

~Miriam


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady,' a contemporary seasonal romance set in the Scottish Highlands, is only 99c on Kindle Countdown thru 11th December:

The Laird's Right-Hand Lady

"Who doesn't love a Scottish castle and a handsome Laird-in-waiting? Easy to read and entertaining."


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Fight for Dolores,' a short contemporary romance set in Ireland, is free from Smashwords and its retailers during the run up to Christmas:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/755986

The Fight for Dolores


----------



## SueSeabury

A romantic comedy to help you laugh the winter blues away.
Here's the blurb:
YOLO stands for You Only Live Once. Forty-something Katherine Dixon devoted the first half of her life taking care of everyone except herself. Determined the next half will be different, she's looking forward to some serious R&R at the dreamiest resort in Puerto Rico.
One R that is certainly not on her list is Romance. Twenty years of caring for a selfish ex was more than enough. She's taking a break from men, possibly a permanent one. Kat isn't prepared for the resort owner to be so dreamy, or so naked. Maybe some experiences are worth trying twice.
For Hugo Diaz, YOLO means You Only Love Once, and once was more than enough. All he wants is for The Retreat to be a success. With his backer threatening to pull the loan, Hugo doesn't need any distractions, particularly of the romantic stripe. Of all the resorts in Puerto Rico, why did she have to walk into his?
** 50% of all sales will go to hurricane relief in Puerto Rico **
https://www.amazon.com/YOLO-You-Only-Live-Once-ebook/dp/B078SHZ5NS/
Happy reading!


----------



## dj Rangel

Hello, Romance readers and writers. Glad to be here. Until yesterday, I didn't know this thread existed and had been wishing Amazon Books had a place exclusively for the romantically inclined.
I used to write for Harlequin, but now I have two books out with Kindle Publishing. It's a new venture for me and has been a learning experience, let me tell you!

Here are my two books in a series titled [size=14pt]WHEN THE MUSIC'S IN YOU. [/size]

 . ​
Right now there's only two in the series, so perhaps I should call it a duet. (Forgive the pun. Couldn't resist.) Each story is a stand alone. The characters don't link, nor does the setting, but each story has music as a pivotal point. In NO TOMORROWS, Book 1, for Gideon, a British rock musician, the music dies and it takes Sabrina, a poet, to bring it to life again. In FINDING JULIE, Book 2, Mac's music turns his new wife into an icicle before it ultimately brings her back to him.

As a Valentine's Day special, NO TOMORROWS, Book 1, is on sale for $.99 from Feb. 9 until Feb. 14, 2018.​


----------



## dj Rangel

When the Music's in You​It makes you sing. It makes you weep. It makes you want to dance. It puts you to sleep. It can change your mood.
​ [size=12pt][size=14pt]For the people in this 2-book series, it can change lives.[/size]​

 . ​
For rock star Gideon, in NO TOMORROWS, the music dies when he loses what he holds most dear. Can he find it again with sensitive poet Sabrina?​Mac Stuart's music almost destroys his marriage in FINDING JULIE. Yet it will take the power of that same music for Julie to find herself and the love for him that she has forgotten. ​
Each book is a stand alone story. On sale at $2.99 each until March 1. Read FREE with Kindle Unlimited​


----------



## dj Rangel

By Popular Demand the $.99 sale is on again for [size=14pt]NO TOMORROWS​, the original book in the When the Music's in You series​[/size]
Always a FREE read with Kindle Unlimited​​A Rock Star, A Poet, and A Secret​


----------



## dj Rangel

The thread needs some love.


----------



## sablewriter

Erotic Romance Novels by Sable Rose

*The Unhinged Romance Series*

_Unhinged by his White Heat_
An Erotic Interracial Romantic Suspense

What if you finally meet the perfect guy who treats you the way you want to be treated but the catch is that he can leave town at any time, and even worse, he has a dark secret?
Thirty year old, honey-skinned Kema Ekwueme is a rebel with a cause, determined to find out the truth about a teenage student's death and clear her school's name. In the process, she meets Mr. Perfect, green-eyed Oliver Constantino, a sexy private security agent whose hungry stare is making her doubt her decision to remain a virgin until marriage. But she has no clue that Mr Perfect has a secret

Get it here: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737G6CRJ][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737G6CRJ]

_Unhinged by his Dark Fire_
An Erotic Romance

You're a young woman. Your younger brother is pissed with you because you're sleeping with his best friend and room-mate and your billionaire dad who controls your purse strings has given you an ultimatum to end the affair or else...
Former model, Wumi Osoba has always lived a nice, perfectly planned - and a teeny bit boring - life. She is engaged to a man chosen by good old dad. So when she bumps into Dare DaSilva, a swaggering, chocolate-eyed, soccer-loving hunk, she should ignore the incredible attraction between them. After all, he is her younger brother's best friend and room-mate. She should do the right thing. Or should she? Before long, Wumi is surrendering to this feral hunger, saying no to daddy's choice of husband, and - OMG - punching her baby brother in the face

Get it here: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737FPSZQ][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737FPSZQ]

_Unhinged by his Fiery Touch_
An Erotic Interracial Romantic Suspense

You know you shouldn't fall for him. He's a bad boy, maybe a killer, and he appears to have slept with every attractive woman in your city. But, gosh, he's so hot, you can't help yourself. 
All ambitious, commitment-phobe Tari Johnson wants is to be head of a media conglomerate. She's not in the market for a man. And anyway, there are always men courting her, men she can easily control and that's all she needs. Tawny-eyed Steven Braithwaite is dangerous and plays by nobody's rules except his own. Part owner of a security company, former marine and ex-mercenary, Steven does women. He doesn't do relationships and the women always take whatever he offers. For Tari, Steven is unlike any man she's ever known and every instinct is telling her to run away screaming. But she can't. He's the spider and for the first time in her life, she's become the fly.

Get it here: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737JBQKG][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737JBQKG]

_Unhinged by Him_
An Erotic Romance

Welcome our sexy heroes and heroines from the Unhinged Romance novels as they come together for the very first time for a heart-pounding and pulse-racing adventure that makes for one steamy, unmissable read. A one-of-a-kind fashion show is targeted by suicide bombers and the elite agents of Olympus Security have only a few hours to save the day and foil the terrorists' dastardly plans. But this potentially explosive situation is eclipsed by the fiery heat our three passionate couples manage to generate all on their own

Get it here: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737H2Y61][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0737H2Y61]

*Three Kingdoms Romance*

_Tutoring the Queen_
An Erotic Interracial Romance
In a kingdom where repression is celebrated, a sexually inexperienced queen meets a handsome slave who happens to be skilled in the art of delivering sensual pleasures&#8230;

Get it here: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DN1V2B3][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DN1V2B3]


----------



## dj Rangel

New Series!​_Viva, San Antonio!_​
BULLDOG VS. THE CRUSHER, A Love Story​(Book 1)​
​Journalist and columnest Rae Malloy, aka Bulldog, is intrigued by Trini Moscorro, once known as The Masked Crusher in the border wrestling world. Her hormones find him intriguing, too. But Trini, a single father and now a high school teacher and coach, doesn't want his story told when the welfare of his children might be at stake. Even though the lure of this fascinating woman is a huge temptation, he digs in his heels. But Rae's heels are six inch Pradas and they're dug in just as deep. Let the battle of wills begin. Too bad the combatants can't keep their hands off each other. Hearts get laid on the line. But Trini has kids, and kids are Rae's kryptonite.

​A Stand Alone story against the backdrop of San Antonio, Texas
[size=14pt]$.99 Through Sept., 2018, or Read Free with Kindle Unlimited​​​


----------



## fivethorns

Hello indie romance writers and readers! I'm excited to share the beginning of my new fantasy romance series with you.

_Blood Mercy_
Blood Grace Book I
*Free until September 17, 2018!*
Regular price: $2.99
Available on Kindle Unlimited

​
*Only the darkness can save you from the light.*

Cassia's life is a secret war for survival. Her father rules Tenebra and her fate with the sanction of the mages and the favor of the gods. His plots have cost her everything but her life, and she will do anything for her next breath. She cannot trust anyone. She cannot afford a single mistake. Because she knows outmaneuvering the king is even more dangerous than submitting to his will.

Lio has devoted his life to peace. He is grateful to be an immortal Hesperine who thrives on living blood, rather than a human who slaughters to survive. As a diplomat in the first Hesperine embassy to Tenebra in centuries, Lio seeks to renew the ancient truce that once prevented conflict between his nocturnal people and the sun-worshiping mortals. But the Tenebrans' hatred runs deep, and Lio fears any agreement with their warrior king will come at a dreadful cost.

Cassia is not afraid of Hesperines. In defiance of the monster on the throne, she will form a covert alliance with Lio. But she finds in the kind, honorable Hesperine the promise of far more than an ally. Cassia must find the courage to take her destiny into her own hands if she is to stop surviving and discover what it means to live. Lio must do the impossible--win her trust--if he is to tempt her to take the greatest risk of all: love. And if they dare imagine a brighter future for their peoples and themselves, will the king's most dangerous move yet destroy it all?

_For readers age eighteen or older. Blood Mercy features explicit scenes of adults enjoying consensual intimacy. The novel also contains occasional violence and mature discussions about abuse._


----------



## dj Rangel

Announcing Book 2 in the _VIVA, SAN ANTONIO! series_​
​
A friends to lovers story​
Launch price $.99 till Oct. 15, 2018​or read FREE in Kindle Unlimited​


----------



## Jena H

Not your grandmother's romance books.....  (In fact, to hear some speak, one of these isn't a 'romance' at all. Call it the anti-romance.)

*Nobody's Perfect* is the story of Jenna Lansing, a suburban soccer-mom whose life takes a strange turn when she meets Kinsey Sutton, the star of her favorite TV action show. The question is, can their story have an ending that's happier than his TV drama? Or will Jenna remember that, for most people, real life isn't like a romance novel...? 


*Fool Me Once* is the story of Dana Hayes, whose first novel _Nobody's Perfect_ has just been published. When she's asked to have a photo-op with the actor on whom her book's hero is (loosely) based, Dana is shocked to discover the man is a first-class jerk. So why do she and Kaden keep getting thrown together? And if he's such a jacka$s, why does Dana keep thinking about him....?


A "relationship novel".... portraying a relationship as it might happen in _real life._ And a romance with a wonderful future. What's not to love??


----------



## Pamela

*Midnight Reflections - 99 cents *​*324 pages
94 reviews*​


*Romantic Suspense with a Murder Mystery*

Julia's midnight reflections actually happened about four in the morning. She was far from home, lonely, watching a handsome man sleeping in her bed at the Beverly Hills Hotel. Robin, the handsome sleeping man, had put himself in terrible danger so she could solve a mystery. She had managed to rescue him, but now she is feeling guilty as hell.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

            ​


----------



## Miriam Minger

Available now! My Fugitive Prince, Book 5 in The Man of My Dreams series by Miriam Minger


----------



## dj Rangel

up, up, up!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Brizecombe Hall,' a short Governess romance, set in Victorian England, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75187


----------



## Desert Rose

*Welcome to Windy Banks, Colorado - 1882*

Kathryn Rollins will do anything to avoid an arranged marriage - even become a mail order bride under an assumed name.

Danford Brandt needs a wife, not a gold digger, so when he advertises for a bride it just seems like good sense to pretend he works on his ranch rather than owning it.

Kate and Dan are united in their desire to create a future together, and learn that secrets can't hide the truth in their hearts.

Hidden Hearts (Colorado Winds Book 1) - a clean historical Western romance.
*Free to read in Kindle Unlimited!*


----------

